# TTCAL Femmes Fetales: April TWW (31 BFPs!)



## grandbleu

*Hey Girls* - 

I was wondering if anybody would like to join me for the TWW after a Loss. There isn't a section for it here on the forum and last month I felt a bit out of it on the regular TWW part of the forum so I thought I'd start my own here in this section.

I'm CD17 I think (ovulation date is a bit dubious...FF is saying that it was CD14 so I will trust it for now).

No symptoms to report as of now...I got some ovulation pains but too weak to report and didn't last long...both in R and L on CD16.

How's everyone else doing? Symptoms?...what CD are you on? Hope we can end this thread with lots of *BFPS*!

:dust:
*Graduates​*
*LINK**Femmes Fetales PAL**LINK*

*December BFPS*
*Amygdala*
*Greta.Fi*
*DimplesMagee*:angel:
*Becca L*
*LuvMySoldier*:angel:

*January 2011 BFPS
Creep*​*KizzyT
RGN
Jagger
Anna Purna​*

*February  BFPS*
*Grandbleu*
*Lisa7*
*Mumatmadhouse*
*Milosmum*
*Amberyll23*
*BellasMummy*
*Shelleney*

*March BFPS
Sparkle
Imppearl
Beanwood*

:bfp:*April BFPS*:bfp:
*SamB*

:bfp:*May BFPS
Neffie
Lilrojo
Morticia*

:bfp:*June BFPS*:bfp:
*Sparkle*
*Lilrojo
SamIam*:angel:

:bfp:*July BFPS*:bfp:
*Bethenasia*

:bfp:*August BFPS*:bfp:
*NewtoAllThis* :angel::angel:

:bfp:*September BFPS*:bfp:
*Anna Purna*

:bfp:*January 2012 BFPS*:bfp:
*Sarah55*​


----------



## bluey

Hi grandbleu, I'd be glad to join you! Had my MC on 12th Nov which I guess then counts as CD1?

That makes me CD20 today & I think I O'd last Thurs/Fri (although had EWCM from CD8 onwards so who knows!). If my O pains were actually O pains, then I am 4 or 5 dpo now & have nothing by way of symptoms to report.

Can't imagine we'd be lucky enough to get a BFP again so soon after MC, so not holding out any great hopes for this month.


----------



## grandbleu

*Bluey* - So sorry for your recent loss. There are ladies that have had successful pregnancies between a miscarriage and first cycle so there is definitely hope. Are you temping this cycle at all?

No symptoms are good IMO - I had none at all the first time I got pregnant just a very big gut feeling.


----------



## nicb26

Just wanted to say good luck girls! :hugs: My HPTs are still positive, though very light now, so I have no idea when I'm likely to ov so can't join u just yet! xx


----------



## grandbleu

nicb26 said:


> Just wanted to say good luck girls! :hugs: My HPTs are still positive, though very light now, so I have no idea when I'm likely to ov so can't join u just yet! xx

*Nicb26* - join us when you're ready of course :)


----------



## Criosaidh

Grandbleu, you read my mind babe!

13 days seems to stretch a fair bit huh? Well, I'm quite tired today - seriously didn't want to get out of bed this morning. That said, it is bloody freezing here in London, and OH is an excellent hot water bottle, so that might have more to do with it! :haha:

Am waiting for itchy nipples. :blush: That was my big "oooh-er" moment with my Doodle.


----------



## bluey

grandbleu said:


> *Bluey* - So sorry for your recent loss. There are ladies that have had successful pregnancies between a miscarriage and first cycle so there is definitely hope. Are you temping this cycle at all?
> 
> No symptoms are good IMO - I had none at all the first time I got pregnant just a very big gut feeling.

Thanks, grandbleu. Not temping. Had more than enough of that when TTC Thomas (took us 18 months & got my BFP the same day as our appointment with FS & OH's sperm analysis results came through!) 

My recent pregnancy was very much a result of "relax & it'll happen". We were using my CBFM for a few months once my cycle came back after BF Thomas to establish when (or if) I was O'ing & avoiding BD on those days. Then in October we decided to "let nature take it's course". I had what I though was my period on 30th Oct - turns out it was implantation bleeding - and when I started bleeding again on 12th Nov I finally paid attention to all the weird symptoms I'd had over the preceding 2 weeks (full boobs, waking in the night with heartburn etc). Sadly though, by the time I had my BFP I was already miscarrying. :cry:

I'd intended to continue along the NTNP / what will be will be path, but the very fact of falling pregnant & then losing the little bean has thrown me into TTC obsession again! :wacko:


----------



## grandbleu

*Criosaidh* - Glad to have you join the TWW after Loss - especially since we are cycling the same :) - YIKES - I've been looking at the news for the UK and it looks absolutely FREEZING there...I'm in the South of France and it gets chilly here but nothing like up there. Keep warm with your OH :)

*Bluey* - I agree with you...I'm keeping track right now to make sure I'm ovulating again after my miscarriage but after about 3 months I'll probably give up again after I see a pattern forming. The time I got pregnant we were NTNP and it worked...no funky tricks or timing and it worked! :) GOOD LUCK


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies! I think I'm 3dpo now, or that's what the opks are telling me! Have no idea really tho because of our recent loss.
I'm terrified of a bfp this month but also so nervous!! Criosaidh, it is freezing here in London and to add to that my husband has gone to malaysia for a week for his grandmothers funeral, so I have Cormack to keep me warm, he's not much good at night tho so it's me and my hot water bottle!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - I'm so glad you're here - hadn't seen you around in a little bit - I think you me and *Criosaidh* are on the same DPO - I'm excited and nervous as well. Keep warm everyone however you can ;)!


----------



## sparkle

You will all have to stop me testing too early then I'm terrible for it! I flit around the forums quite a bit, but can usually be found in the girly sanctuary!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - definitely will try to help you stay away from the BFTs too soon - it gets harder and harder usually around DPO 10 I start feeling the urge!...I'm trying to wait till DPO 14 at least. Good to know where to find you - I have access to the girly sanctuary but haven't really gone in there...I find it overwhelming because we have such a small community here in the Loss section.


----------



## Criosaidh

No, changed my mind. It's not the cold and I'm not imagining it.

I am actually *really* tired. Fantasising about a *big* mocha with whip cream and three sugars..... :pop: Which isn't going to happen as I'm off caffiene, sugar and high fat products. Christmas is going to be a doozy. :dohh:

But worth it, worth it, worth it!! :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

YUM :coffee:that drink sounds delectable - are you off caffeine etc. for a new baby? I'm still drinking coffee and tea and wine...maybe I should give up to help with TTC...is it something you are doing voluntarily or did you Dr. suggest it?


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi babe :kiss:

Phew - long story.

I've got PCOS, and sadly never realised what a massive effect this can have on your likelihood of MC - up to 45% of women with it miscarry their babies. :cry: Did about 4 solid days of research (wasn't sleeping much :wacko:) and discovered that a drug called Metformin drops the rate down to 9% by obliterating your body's insulin resistance, so I went to my doc on Thursday of last week and basically demanded it. :haha:

The only thing is, it gives you horrendous stomach issues of every kind. :sick: :loo: :help: and having been on it before I can tell you the only real way to improve that is to cut out anything that isn't natural sugar. Sooooo... no caffiene, no sugar, no choccy, no alcomahol.... :brat:


----------



## grandbleu

Yikes *Criosaidh* - tough deal so sorry but like you said so worth it for a baby. How do you get a diagnosis for PCOS?


----------



## Little S

Hi ladies - I think im 2DPO according to the OPKs. I was so pleased to see that I started ovulating so soon after MC. So now, I guess its just the dreaded 2WW. :wacko:

I havent had any sypmtoms yet but last time I didn't notice any this early wither. We'll soon see.....

Good luck and lots of baby dust. 

By the way - its so nice seeing you all on here, I felt exactly the same as Grandbleu when I looked at the other forums. xxxx

:flower:


----------



## Criosaidh

I was actually initially diagnosed at 16 - I have the characteristic dark markings on my neck and trunk, and I was very late starting my periods.

I think to be clinically diagnosed (sorry, I don't really remember how it happened with me) you need to have a number of the classic symptoms such as obesity (although *not* always) hair loss (scalp) brown markings on the neck and upper body, acne, and excess facial hair (Such a sexy illness :blush:). Then they'll ultrasound you to see if you have small cysts in your ovaries. These are little eggies that never got released because of hormone imbalances. They also do bloodwork to check for high levels of male hormones like testosterone, and to check LSH and lutenising hormone, etc. All good fun! :growlmad:

The Met really helps though, you just have to spend a couple of weeks trapped in the bathroom!


----------



## grandbleu

*Criosaidh* - Thanks for your explanation - very thorough - Sounds like not so much fun but I'm glad the drug is helping you though!

*LittleS* - Welcome! You are right there with a bunch of us in the TWW in the early DPO part. I don't have any symptoms either which is normal for being so early on.


----------



## Amberyll23

Count me in! I'm 7DPO today according to FF. 

Symptoms I've been having so far are some cramping and "pinching" pains around my uterus, irritability 3 and 4 dpo, some bad headaches (but that could be from me axing all the caffeine as I'm a junky--boy does that mocha sound good!), VERY vivid dreams the past few days, and a stuffy nose that started right around the time I O'd, but seems to be tapering off now.

I am also waiting for the BBs to start becoming sensitive as that was a BIG signal for my last pregancy. But they say every pregnancy is different so who knows! 

Here's to all of us getting BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amberl123* - Welcome - wow you're further along then the rest of us...so exciting...promising signs all of your symptoms.

The first time I got pregnant I had no real symptoms (probably because I wasn't even looking out for them as we were in a NTNP stage) but I had 3 nights of hearing a baby crying at night that scared me - I called my DH (I was on vacation with girlfriends) and told him I thought I was going crazy and hearing voices. 3 days later BFP. I think our dreams are so telling...our subconscious really knows more than we can perceive normally...that's how I first knew I was pregnant and how I first knew I was going to miscarry :(

Good luck and definitely let us know how it's getting on - are you going to test early? or wait till DPO14?


----------



## sparkle

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with no symptoms! I didn't really have any last time either but with my son I just 'knew' from about 10dpo.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies.
Thank you for this thread. :hug: i dont really know how many days PO I am? possibly 7 days PO? Am looking forward to having your support and supporting you all during this time
xx

PS: i had a vivid dream the other night. I was in labour. had a baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shelleney* - Welcome! Glad you're here to share in the TWW with all of us...it can be such a roller coaster of emotions and even more so following our losses. I'm glad that you are all here to help me as well :)

*Sparkle* - Me too - it makes me feel like you don't have to have tons of symptoms to be pregnant. I agree with you a gut feeling inside just that you know for some reason that you are pregnant is just as important - we can count that as a symptom too :)


----------



## Amberyll23

I will probably test early, knowing me, just not sure how early! FF tells me to wait until 12/13 to test, but there is NO WAY I'm waiting that long! haha! I'll probably test sometime early next week, I will keep you all posted!!

When I got pregnant earlier this year (first pregnancy), I was totally not expecting the BFP, I had a horrible flu that lasted over a week in July, so our babymaking days were at a minimum, but as they say, it only takes once! The only clues that made me test were the very sore BBs and the fact that I almost tossed my lunch after trying a sip of my favorite wine! Then I made burgers for dinner and almost lost it again! So I told the hubby I was testing the next day and, sure enough... BFP!!

I dreamed about my m/c too, Grandbleu :cry: I just knew something was wrong in the weeks leading up to my m/c, then I dreamed about having a little boy, I held him, and then they took him away, and I couldnt find him! About 2 days later, at my US, they told me there was no heartbeat. :cry: and I m/c a few days later. 

I'm trying to think positive this time! Unfortunately I'm obsessed over every single symptom now! Even the hubby has been paying attention. He said to me the other day "hey, didnt you have a stuffy nose the last time?" :)

One other thing I wanted to add, my temps went way up yesterday and only dropped a teeny bit today, so still up there where they need to be. Crossing my fingers for all of us!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Damn!

Does your temp go up and stay up before implantation? I didn't know! Crapski. :dohh:

Well if there's no BFP this month I'll be charting temps next month. :thumbup:


----------



## Criosaidh

God, I never told anyone because I thought they would think I was crazy, but I dreamt I would miscarry as well. :cry:

I dreamt we went for a scan and they told me I lost the baby ages ago, because of something I ate :wacko:. And looking at dates I dreamt it the same week Doodle stopped developing. :cry: Thinking about it though, if my MC was related to my PCOS then it does have to do with digestive/endocrine issues. I guess our bodies know better than they can tell us? :shrug:


----------



## Amberyll23

This is actually my very first month charting my temps, so I'm by no means claiming to be an expert, but this is what I have learned so far: Apparently when you "O" it is in the middle of a 3 day rise in basal body temperature that is over a certain amout of degrees (I am not sure exactly what this is, as FF tells you when this happens), and they pick the middle day as your "O" day. FF then generates a "coverline" or a temp that you should stay above post-"O". This doesnt always happen, as some women experience what is called an implantation "dip" and sometime the dip will actually cause them to have a day that goes below the coverline, but most dips stay above the coverline, you just see a couple high days,then a dip, then back to high days. Some women don't show a dip at all. Post "O", your temps will continue to rise during your 14-16 luteal phase. If you are pregnant, you stay up there, if :witch: is coming to visit, your temps drop and you start all over again.

I'm sure the more experienced ladies here who have temped much longer can correct/clarify anything I've said, as I'm so very new to this! But I am excited that my temps seem to be going up, not down right now, even though it is early! haha

I'm sorry to hear you had a m/c dream also, :hugs:, I agree with you that sometimes our bodies have ways of telling us things, even when it is something we don't want to hear.


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies!

I am 9DPO....so close! 

My symptoms so far are mainly in my boobs....they hurt soooooo bad! They normally are so after O and up til AF but this is so much more pain and they are very veiny and feel bigger to me. I am tired but that is normal...I have a 3 year old! I have felt slight achiness on and off since about 4DPO. I would really LOVE a BFP but am scared to death at the same time. 

I don't temp but this cycle I did the SMEP w/ OPKs, pre seed, and soft cups.

Lots of sticky dust to all!!!!1


----------



## grandbleu

Wow I can't believe how many of us had M/C dreams: Mine was 2 days before I miscarried and I left my baby outside in the cold and forgot about him. The next morning I ran to get him and swaddle him in blankets but the blanket kept unraveling, then I tried to breast feed him but he wouldn't eat, I tried to comfort his crying and he wouldn't stop. Finally I had a black box in my hand and I closed it over him and he was silent...I was carrying around a wee coffin instead of my baby :( Still makes me cry today. I knew that things were not right. Two days later I had my miscarriage :(

*NcMommy *- Wow DPO9 (must be 10 now because we're the next day!). You had a great plan so there's so much chance it worked this cycle! Temping really doesn't matter for getting pregnant because it only shows ovulation after it's happened to that shouldn't be a problem - it's only good to show how your cycle is progressing and to show that you are actually ovulating. Good luck!


----------



## Amygdala

Hey ladies! Can I join you? I'm 5dpo today (possibly 6 but I'm sticking to the more conservative option for now) in my 3rd tww after my mmc in September. I've had some symptoms but I've learned to not read anything into them. My post-O temps have been quite low but again, I'm not reading anything into that as it's been really really cold here ever since I ovulated so that might confound things. I would love a bfp before christmas, especially as one of my very closest friends just got hers. But the longer it takes, the more relaxed I'm getting strangely. It'll happen. I hope it's sooner rather than later but it will happen and all I can do until then is wait...


----------



## grandbleu

*AmygDala* - No need to ask permission...everyone is welcome! :) I'm about the same DPO (4) so we're almost the same...it's my 3rd tww as well...and I'm hoping it will be our last!

PS. I love your avatar of the bird soaring...it just seems so hopeful. Why did you pick it? just curious :)


----------



## Amygdala

grandbleu said:


> PS. I love your avatar of the bird soaring...it just seems so hopeful. Why did you pick it? just curious :)

Haha, thank you! Nothing as deep as that though I'm afraid. It's a picture I took on a trip up north last year and I just really like it. Reminds me of holidays and the sea and the Scottish islands.

How are you holding up at the moment? I find myself obsessing just a tad. I keep thinking of ways to tell people if we are successful this month and it's not a great idea as I'm just setting myself up for disappointment. But I can't help it, I guess I'm an optimist. :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

*AmygDala* - 

My OH is Scottish - he said the islands are absolutely beautiful! Very nice picture. 

It's better to be optimistic...I'm neither right now...just "mellow" like my "feeling" button says. 

No symptoms to report yet...but I feel my boobs are a touch bigger (but then they always do that if it's my period coming as well...grrrrr)

I'm definitely obsessing as well...I want to find a creative way to tell my OH...I just so want BFPs for everyone here!


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies, I had a m/c at the begining of Nov at 8+2 and had an ERPC two days later (4 weeks ago yesterday). I guess I am in the 2WW although I dont know exactly when I O'd, we were on holiday and I think it was about 15 days ago now, still no sign of my period but I am not sure if I have any other signs though other than I had REALLY dry lips last time and I have that again but that could be the weather. I also had a week long headache last week which has been off and on this week. I guess that as it's my first AF after the m/c it might just be late but who knows! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Kizzyt* - I remember you were going on Holiday right after your M/C - how did it go? So sorry for your recent loss and glad you can join us here in the TWW.


----------



## kizzyt

ohh we had a wonderful holiday thank you, we went to the Caribbean and lay around the pool and the beach for ten blissful days with no stress and completely chilled out. it was really good to have some QT on our own after losing the baby and it wasnt a "sad" holiday, I cried a couple of times but we had lots of laughs and I had quite a few cocktails :) thank you for asking!

massive shock to the system coming back to this cold!!


----------



## grandbleu

kizzyt said:


> ohh we had a wonderful holiday thank you, we went to the Caribbean and lay around the pool and the beach for ten blissful days with no stress and completely chilled out. it was really good to have some QT on our own after losing the baby and it wasnt a "sad" holiday, I cried a couple of times but we had lots of laughs and I had quite a few cocktails :) thank you for asking!
> 
> massive shock to the system coming back to this cold!!

Sweet I'm so glad! that you a special and happy time with your OH - it must have just been the perfect time to get away and just be in love and relax...and that's a better frame of mind for your body to get back into TTC mode and pregnant :) I definitely believe "happy and relaxed" help our hormones. Good luck this month and tons of BabyDust!


----------



## hayley x

:hi: can I join you? I'm not in my 2ww yet but will be very soon x


----------



## Criosaidh

Symptom Spotting Ladies....? :huh:

Really sleepy again today. Coffee, I miss you, oh yes I do. :sad2: 

Also have dry lips as someone said above.... 

_Stop reading into things, stop reading into things...._ :shy:


----------



## grandbleu

*Hayley X *- Of course...any December TWWaiters are welcome :) Keep BDing and catch that EGG!

*Criosaidh* - You make me laugh! Sorry - not having coffee sucks! 

I have dry lips too but I lick them too much. OK the time I got pregnant I spotted right on the ovulation day...you might be past that BUT it could be implantation spotting :happydance: now.

Yes we are all reading into things...hence the reason I started this thread so we can be "symptom freaks" together :)


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Hey ladies don't mind if I join in do you?

Well I recently has a m/c on the 5th Nov however some of the tissue/sac got trapped in the neck of my womb so only had that removed last week. Don't really know where in my cycle I am but I used to be regular 28 day girl so if i go by that i'm due tommorrow. However was thinking the tissue/sac issue and with that sitting in my womb i may have missed the boat this month.

However i am feeling quite queasy all the time and have really itchy/dry and heavy boobs and a bit of bloating.

Who knows but fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Xbaby.fairyX *- so sorry for your recent loss and Welcome! - I'm a 28 day girl as well like clockwork most months...My first cycle after my M/C was short (26) but now I'm back on track to 28 days. I hope that you ovulated! - symptoms sound good :)


----------



## Criosaidh

Lol Grandbleu - glad someone's getting some please out of it. :haha:

I mean I'm spotting symptoms - not spotting bleeding, lol!

Last time round I spotted at about 7 days dpo (give or take) so am keeping an eagle eye out for that this time around.


----------



## kizzyt

the dry lips thing is weird, someone mentioned it in first tri section when I was in there and I hadnt thought much about it until then! I normally get them the day after too much vino ;)


----------



## Amberyll23

My symptoms today at 8 dpo:
(I'm joining Criosaidh in symptom spotting! haha)

Full BBs (they feel bigger, but no tingling or soreness)
Pinching cramps in front of uterus (more centered than they have been the past week)
Upset in the #2 area (embarassing and tmi, but there you are!)
Sticky CM
And I had a very brief bout of nausea for about 5 mins or so on the way to work today. It was more like a vertigo/dizzy type feeling---I'm trying not to look too far into this!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

oh, and my temp has been dropping slightly since a huge leap upwards 2 days ago, but I'm still well above my coverline


----------



## grandbleu

*Amberyll23* - nice symptoms so far! Do you have a link to your ovulation chart (is it on FF?)? Hope your temps go up up and up from now on.


----------



## Criosaidh

Nice symptoms indeed Amber! :thumbup: Hope it's your month!

I've listed mine on countdowntopregnancy - I find it a lot easier to use than FF.

Clicked "yes" to the following - there are more than I realised!

Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF)
Chest: Sensitive Breasts
Emotional: Weepy
Overall: Chills
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion
Skin: Acne Breakout
Stomach: Nausea 

To be fair, the nausea and cramps can be put down to the Metformin, as can probably the acne breakout.

I had horrific chills last night - ended up sleeping in jammy-bottoms and a sweater! NOT like me! :blush:


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Good Luck Ladies :flow:


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Emotional: Weepy

I love this one because it describes me ALL THE TIME since my miscarriage...maybe that's a good thing :shrug: 

Keep up the symptoms ladies...we can over-analyze and symptom spot (LOL yes I get it now!) to our hearts' content on this thread :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Fooled_Heart* - You're welcome to join us! :) whenever you want...we all need a bit of luck don't we :)


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Tell me about it, mine seems to have disappeared lately! 
I will def join you ladies in the next TWW I have, stupid AF turnt up this morning so I'm out this cycle :sad1:


----------



## grandbleu

Fooled_Heart said:


> Tell me about it, mine seems to have disappeared lately!
> I will def join you ladies in the next TWW I have, stupid AF turnt up this morning so I'm out this cycle :sad1:

But you'll still have a December TWW so definitely join us - plus you have a wonderful opportunity to catch that egg this month :) check out the perfect pregnancy plan thread page six at the bottom for your best possible chances gathered from successful BFPs! https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/463737-perfect-pregnancy-plan-ppp-summary-page-6-a.html

This can be your month! :) I know AF sucks big time - trust me...but we have to remain hopeful...each new month is a new opportunity :)


----------



## Criosaidh

Grandbleu - I know, it seems a little redundant eh?

Girls, possible TMI here so I apologise, but I seem to have... blood tinged EWCM? Not sure wha....? :help:


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Grandbleu - I know, it seems a little redundant eh?
> 
> Girls, possible TMI here so I apologise, but I seem to have... blood tinged EWCM? Not sure wha....? :help:

I don't think you can TTC without TMI :blush:...hmmmm don't know could be good???:shrug:

With you making me laugh my "weepy" symptom is going away LOL!


----------



## Criosaidh

Always a pleasure, never a chore :winkwink:

It's weird, anyone who knows me can tell you I'm not given to :cry: as much as :grr:. But yesterday I lost my bank card - normally extremely irritating at worst. But last night I dissolved into floods of tears and announced I was "exhausted with things going wrong all the time"! .......slightly disproportionate response, methinks? :shrug:


----------



## Amberyll23

I'm like you Criosaidh--I get a bit irritable and grumpy instead of weepy (I have a very impatient nature!), and I have had irritability over the past week also, but that is also a PMS sign of mine, so I'm hoping it is not that. Evil witch stay away from me! :growlmad:

Granbleu--I am sure I can link my chart! I just have to figure it out! haha. I will make attempts here, hope you ladies don't mind if it takes me a couple tries! I am not very computer savy!


----------



## Fooled_Heart

At the moment I've only had 2 AF after my MMC in Aug. First cycle 49 days and this one was 52! Looking into the Soya tip you gave me on my thread to see if I can speed up O.
Fingers Crossed it will work, I'm desperate to get a bfp before my due date.

I agree TMI is all part and parcel of TTC :haha: Criosaidh, that does sound promising :thumbup:xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Aherm, let's see if this works!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31d73a

And sorry if there is tmi on it, lol!


----------



## grandbleu

I'll try to help but it's hard since I'm not right there.

1. Log into FF
2. On Left-Hand side you will see a button marked "My home page" 
3. Set up your Home Page.
4. Click on URL of your Home Page and Copy (Control+C)
5. Go to your "Edit Signature" on BabyandBump (I go to the one under the drop-down menu of "Quick Links" at the top right.
6. Go to insert link (it's a globe with a paperclip) and when asked for the URL just press Paste (Control+P) - 

I think that's how I did it?:shrug: I'm not a computer girl either but just sort of figure it out trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## Amberyll23

Testing my sig!


----------



## Criosaidh

Working well hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Criosaidh

Changed my siggy as it was running two days behind. Two days less till testing! :happydance:

Wow.... Did anyone else think they would be this interested in TTC, even a couple of years ago? :haha:


----------



## sparkle

Just catching up with you ladies after a day at work. Still no real symptoms although I am really weepy! But then my hubby is away and I'm cold!!


----------



## Amygdala

Amber, that's looking promising! When are you testing?

Criosaidh, I'm generally a bit of an obsessive nature (although I like to think of it as "passionate" :D) so I'm not suprised by how much I am into ttc. Was the decision to try something quite sudden for you? 

Sparkle, hope you can warm up. I'm sitting on my sofa under two blankets and a duvet with a hot water bottle. :haha:

AFM, I've got a few symptoms to spot (low abdominal pressure mainly) but I'm not reading anything into them. If there's one thing ttc after my mc has taught me it's that you can't always trust what your body tells you. 4 days until testing for me...


----------



## Amberyll23

Amygdala--Thanks! I'm trying to hold out until Monday to test. I have 41ish day cycles so FF actually is telling me not to test until later than that, but I don't think I can wait that long! 

Criosaidh--I never thought for a second that I would be doing all of this at all trying to conceive. I thought that we would try and it would happen and we would have no problems, boy was I wrong! 

Sparkle--I hear you on the cold thing! It is freezing where I am also, and I work in an older building that can't hold it's heat...I feel like I'm in one of those old movies where I'm huddled over my desk with my shawl on and a drafty window blowing in the winter weather next to me...if I end up getting a BFP at all this winter, my boss is going to get a earful if they don't fix the heating issue around here! And I hope your hubby is back with you soon to help keep you wark!


----------



## Criosaidh

Amygdala said:


> Criosaidh, I'm generally a bit of an obsessive nature (although I like to think of it as "passionate" :D) so I'm not suprised by how much I am into ttc. Was the decision to try something quite sudden for you?

 Well, yes and no to be honest. We were only NTNP when I fell pregnant with Doodle, I didn't know any of the things I know now. It's just weird to think that at the start of this year I was taking the pill religiously, and now I'm tracking symptoms and wishing and hoping... It's just funny really.

I'm really into it now though - learning all day (should be working... :haha:)


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, I've got my heatpack and plently of blanket but there's nothing like a warm body!!
On the plus side I'm starting to get tingly BBs eeek must stop obsessing!!


----------



## ncmommy

Wow, this thread moves fast! 

Someone was asking about getting pregnant right after the pill. Just wanted th share that my husband's old boss would go on the pill for a month or two just to get pregnant. She would always get pregnant as soon as she got off, so it does work for some people.

No new symptoms today...bbs still hurt and have aching in my tummy. Am 10DPO today and hope to test Sunday or Monday! Would like to test tomorrow (Friday) because if I do get a BFP my doctor wanted me to go on progesterone but I have never gotten a BFP this early and would be sad if I get a negative. I am doing the SMEP though and it says to test 14 days after you get your +OPK which would be this Saturday. Ugh, I hate waiting!

Lots of dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

ooh we may test around the same day, ncmommy! keep us posted!! Fx'd for us all!!


----------



## shelleney

Fooled_Heart said:


> Fingers Crossed it will work, I'm desperate to get a bfp before my due date.

I feel the same, Fooled.
My baby would have been due on 21st January, so im desperate to get my BFP before then. Fingers crossed for you Hun, and lots of :dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Congrats hon on getting your link to FF up and running - more to stalk you with :thumbup:

*Criosaidh* - Lovely! 2 less days till testing...what a blessing. And NO not in a million years would I have ever thought I would be so into TTC...I feel like we all should get some sort of certificate since we know so much now about the inner workings of our bodies...I NEVER EVER knew I would actually know when my period would come or not come (It was always a surprise to me before each month...like OOPS there she is again)

*Amgdala* - 4 more days till testing (maybe 3 now because it's the next day already!) SWEET! How come your chart says 7??? Just wondering. :shrug:

*Fooledheart* - Good luck on your Soy investigation...it has definitely worked for ladies on the TTCafterLoss.

*NCMommy* - try and hold out for Saturday testing...only ONE more day...stay strong...avoid the pull of the POAS.

*Shelleney* - FXed that you get your BFP before your due date! I know that must be so hard.

*Sparkle* - Keep Warm! - When's your lovely OH back home?

*AFM* - Well temps are still up which is always good...I'm only DPO5 so no crazy symptoms for me just yet...feel completely normal really. I have a sore throat but I think it's because we put too much heating on last night and it dried me all out. GOOD MORNING TO EVERYONE!


----------



## bluey

Morning, all!

Is everyone else feeling as chilly as me?! Can't believe how much snow we got yesterday - so pretty but SO cold!

I think I'm around 7 or 8 dpo now, although obviously in 1st cycle after MC & not temping or using OPK's I can't be certain I actually O'd at all! Nothing, nada, diddly squat by way of exciting symptoms to report. Just wanted to say hi! How's you all?


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *Bluey*! I have no symptoms either so join the club...I didn't with my first pregnancy so no biggie IMO. Just to clarify is this the 1st cycle in between your miscarriage or have you already had a 1st cycle? Just wondering...

One of our girls on TTCafteraLoss just got pregnant between her 1st cycle and M/C! :)


----------



## bluey

Hi grandbleu! To clarify, I MC'd (started bleeding) on 12th Nov & stopped bleeding on 19th Nov. I THINK I O'd on either 25th or 26th, so taking day of start of MC as CD1 I am now on CD 22.

When I got preg with Thomas I had one day of crazily heightened sense of smell which is what prompted me to test, & then had absolutely NO symptoms until beyond 6 weeks when morning sickness started.


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Morning ladies,

Hope we are well this morning. Well i went for routine HCG bloods yesterday but it was late afternoon so need to wait till lunchtime for results hopefully they are back at 0 or even better would be they are rising and i'm pregnant again but that would be wishful thinking i think.

Still getting symptoms such as nausea, itchy/sore and constantly errect nipplies...it is cold though LOL, tired and now my belly is bloated. So hoping its not in my mind. I miscarried exactly 4 weeks today so could just be the witch coming to get me!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hope we are well this morning. Well i went for routine HCG bloods yesterday but it was late afternoon so need to wait till lunchtime for results hopefully they are back at 0 or even better would be they are rising and i'm pregnant again but that would be wishful thinking i think.
> 
> Still getting symptoms such as nausea, itchy/sore and constantly errect nipplies...it is cold though LOL, tired and now my belly is bloated. So hoping its not in my mind. I miscarried exactly 4 weeks today so could just be the witch coming to get me!!!!

FXed!


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning campers!

Day off today so I've had a lie in. Bliss. It's silent outside because of the snow, OH is doing his brilliant internal-furnace thing... Oooh it's wonderful. Winter is prettiest viewed from a heated room IMO.:thumbup:

Feel ok this morning - slept for about 9 hours though which helps! Got a stuffy nose and dry lips, but to be honest an icicle could catch cold in London right now! Come on itchy nips, come on!:haha:

Baby-fairy: that sounds really promising. Really hoping for you. X :hugs:

And how are the rest of us this morning? Anybody feeling knocked up?:haha:


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies, still no AF for me, but cant say I am feeling any symptoms either!!

Criosaidh, I agree about the cold in London, its fr fr fr freeeeeeezing!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *Kizzyt* and *Criosaidh*! Sorry it's so cold there in London...is it still snowing there...at least you can snuggle with your OHs :) Nice one that you have off Criosaidh...perfect for a long weekend.

As for feeling "knocked up" - not so much either way...it's crazy to think that there may be some major miracle action going on in my uterus right now that I'm unaware of...this is going to be a LONG 9 days. ](*,)


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning love. 

Still snowing on and off. Pretty thick by this point. The transport system has started to fall on it's rear somewhat. Not that I care, staying at home for... Quick, coffee and ciggies substitute required! Oh, wait, found it - :baby:

Lol. How's things in la belle France Grandbleu?

EDIT: I don't know why this post has a sad face - I didn't give it one!


----------



## grandbleu

Things down here are BALMY compared to England right now that's for sure...it's sunny (I almost feel guilty for saying that) but we're in the South right on the sea so it's pretty normal weather...here I'll give you London girls a bit of sun on the internet (it does get a bit chilly though since we're living on the top of a very big hill!). This is the view from the house :):



As for symptoms...I feel a weird faint painish type feeling in my uterus but it might just be my obsession of symptom "spotting" :)


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Well just got my HCG levels back and they have dropped to 9 from 37 last week. So looks like my mind was playing tricks and i'll need to wait for the witch to arrive then try again.


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Well just got my HCG levels back and they have dropped to 9 from 37 last week. So looks like my mind was playing tricks and i'll need to wait for the witch to arrive then try again.

Sorry hon...waiting is just so frustrating...If she is going to come I hope she comes soon so that you can start trying again.


----------



## bluey

Grandbleu, what an awesome view from your house!! View from mine at the mo is of 6 inches of snow covering everything (except the slushy road). Yuk!

ETA: Just saw a couple walk past pulling a sledge with baby in car seat attached to it by bungee cords!


----------



## kizzyt

I am at work unfortunately, the trains were nicely delayed this morning which is always fun, made my normal hour commute into an hour and a half. Oh well TFI Friday!! :)


----------



## grandbleu

bluey said:


> Grandbleu, what an awesome view from your house!! View from mine at the mo is of 6 inches of snow covering everything (except the slushy road). Yuk!
> 
> ETA: Just saw a couple walk past pulling a sledge with baby in car seat attached to it by bungee cords!


Yikes! That's a lot of snow...must be beautiful. I WISH it was our house but we're just staying here temporarily while my OH does work on his boss's house here in the south. But at least we can "pretend"!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning Ladies! (I'm a bit behind you all here in the states, haha!)

Grandbleu--that picture is gorgeous, it helps me warm up just looking at it!! It's freezing here in Pittsburgh, PA, not a lot of snow yet though. Northern part of the state (where I am from) got blasted this week with tons of rain and snow, my hometown was flooded! =(

Xbaby.fairyx-- the wait is so frustrating, I hope that AF showes her face soon so you can start trying again!

Criosaidh--man, I wish I could be home snuggled up with my DH, I'm jealous!! =)

My symptoms today, 9DPO:

First off, my temp shot way back up to where it was 2 days ago, which is a good thing! :happydance: Now they just have to stay there! [-o&lt;

Bout of nausea/dizziness getting out of the shower, was only a few minutes duration, but enough for me to notice. Also, last night snuggled on the couch I felt a couple twinges in my right breast, kinda like little mini-electric shocks. Felt them again this morning in both BBs. They also only lasted a few mins. Breasts still feel full, Im still a tiny bit crampy, but not as much as the last few days, and I'm moody. I go from irritable to depressed to spaced out. Enough so that DH has remarked on it both last night and this am. 

Trying not to read into these signs and get too hopeful, but it is really hard not to!


----------



## grandbleu

Nice one *Amber* - all promising signs! I LOVE the temperature spike...very encouraging...how long is your usual LP? 

Seems like from the UK to the US there just a bunch of crappy weather...BLEH!


----------



## Amberyll23

Pre-m/c: 14-16 days. =( So I have a bit of a wait yet if I am back to the same cycles I was before my m/c. That is why I started temping, so if we come up empty this month, at least I have something to base future cycles on. 

I still think I'm testing on Sunday though!


----------



## grandbleu

*Off Topic Alert*: So you've all probably noticed I'm on this forum A LOT! Well that's what being unemployed is all about...We moved from the US to France after we found out we were pregnant and now that we lost our baby...I just sort of lost all motivation to start a life here if you know what I mean. I've finally decided I need a change and I just can't sit around moping all day long (YIKES it's been 2 months!) SOOOOOOO I've just applied for a job (which I desperately need)...I'll let you all know if I get it...means less time here but it's better for me and OH and finances. Thanks for letting me share...had to tell someone about my excitement! :)

PS. *Amber* - That's why I started temping as well...two more days and you are testing...FXed!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grandbleu--now I have two reasons to keep my fingers crossed for you! I really hope your job hunt is successful, and yes, definately keep us posted!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Good luck honey, fingers crossed real tight for you. X

How are you feeling? I'm just uber lazy today, had a couple of little twinges last night though. Arghh, how long does nine days feel right now??


----------



## grandbleu

Nothing here *Crio*!...it's still a bit early I suppose...implantation probably hasn't even happened yet for me.

9 days = FOREVER:dohh:

PS. Thanks for your sweet wishes about a job...it would be good to occupy my mind with things other than TTC and Babies...I'm driving my OH mad!


----------



## sparkle

Great news about the job grandbleu and wow what a view.

Nothing to report here really no symptoms and still cold!!
Hubby returns from Malaysia on Sunday evening I can't wait! I'm curled up on the sofa with a glass of mulled wine and the small boy asleep!! Thank crunchy it's Friday!!


----------



## kimmie232

Hey ladies... i had a m/c on 8 sept and a d&c on 22 sept. i am currently 8 dpo.. the only symptom i have is my boobs are super sore. last cycle i had crazy cramping and this cycle i have none at all. i just want another baby and for my cycle to go back to normal.


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning!

I am in a fantastically good mood today - I dreamt last night, not once but twice, that I did a PT and got a positive! The same thing happened when I concieved Doodle.

On the downside have woken up with truly hellish heartburn, bAd hair and I have to work today, but I don't care! It might only be a dream but it's given me so much hope. :happydance:

How's everyone else this freezing morning? :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

What a wonderful dream!! Really hope it's another good omen for you. I dreamt my heavily pregnant best friend had a baby girl. I'm wonderin if today might be the day! I actually don't feel jealous of her at all she's gone through ivf hell and several losses to have this baby.


----------



## grandbleu

Great dream *Crio* - have a good day at work!

AFM: DPO6 and I had to get up to go pee last night in the middle of the night - NEVER EVER EVER have to do that. So who knows maybe an early sign???

PS. the position was already filled - found out last night :( oh well I'm keeping my spirits up that something else will come along.

*Sparkle* - me too...if I know the woman has had a hard journey I don't feel jealous at all...weird, huh? I hope she has a healthy birth!

*Kimmie232* - Good symptoms...almost testing time for you in a couple of days!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!
How is everyone today? My OH is at work, so im snuggled up in bed, having a lazy day.
Im so jealous of all you ladies who are so in tune with your own bodies. I dont have any symptoms at all, i feel nothing. It was the same when i was pregnant earlier this year - had no symptoms til i was at least 5 weeks. 
So i have no clues to go on. Just have to wait for the :witch: or the :bfp: or the :bfn: I know which one id rather have!!!
Hope you all have a good day :flower:
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Lol *Grandbleu,* I said I was going to work, I didn't say I was going to _do_ any work! That's not why you get a job in marketing! :rofl: It's the natural BS skills - if the boss ever asks why I'm spending my entire life on B&B I can just say I'm "researching the interests of the ever increasing TTC and Expectant Mother section of our target markets". Or words to that effect, he won't be listening anyway, he'll be counting down the minutes til he can go play golf in Sh-urrey. Social-mountaineering twat.... :haha:

* Shelleney:* I've never paid this much attention to my body in my life! Probably not a good thing :blush:. Am closely monitoring every nerve ending for changes and still jumping OH every chance I get, just in case. Major brownie points, haven't taken the rubbish out myself for weeks. :haha:

:shhh: Got tingly bubs again. Heartburn is not going away though :growlmad: does anyone know any good home remedies for it?


----------



## shelleney

Lol @ Criosaidh!
Yeah, my OH is feeling pretty pleased with himself these days too. But i still have to do all the housework :growlmad:
sorry, i dont know how to cure heartburn. hope you feel better soon
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Phew, it's all quiet on the western front! :comp:

I have a time-passing question for my TWW-sisters: 

How are you going to tell your OH when you get your :bfp:?

Last time I went for the classic shouting-from-the-bathroom-in-a-very-squeaky-voice: "D___, could you come here please? :hissy: *NOW*!!!" 

I'm thinking this time I'll go with something different though. I've got an old House of Frazer gift box that my watch came in, was thinking of strapping the positive test in there and saying -"Look babe, I got you an early Christmas/birthday present!" :haha:

ARGH! Really want to test after that dream last night!! Impatience is biting! :brat:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Just a quick note, running around like a nut today due to holiday shopping and cleaning, etc. I want to comment on some of your posts, so will do so when I get home! :hugs:

10 dpo today.

I'm still having cramping, and a little nausea when I woke this am, but again, it went away really fast. 

Temp dropped a little bit, but very slight.

I rummaged under the sink this am and hit the jackpot, still had an FRER back from August, couldn't resist, so I used it! BFN. But still may be too early for me, and I'm just being impatient as my DH told me when I confessed to him what I did, lol! I could kick myself now for it, but I'd probably do it again anyways! hahaha :dohh:

So, I'll probably try again later this week. Probably Friday, as :witch: likes to show on Tuesdays and Wednesdays for me for some reason! FF predicts she should come on Thursday, but AF has never started late in a week for me in my life!


----------



## Criosaidh

:witch: is :ban:. :haha:

Ok, yeah, major smilie obsession, sorry. The little round bodies just make me giggle.

Seriously hun - like you said, it's probably just way too early - one site I was on said it can take up to 12 days for little egg-person to even find a campsite, let alone start pumping out hCG. 

Was it early morning wee also? :blush:

C x x x


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with *Crio* - way too early *Amber*...definitely still a chance...like she said could take up to 12 days for implantation!...I'm testing day 14-15 depending on my mood and if the evil lady stays away.

BAD NEWS...FF made my ovulation date one day later...so now I'm still on DPO5 but I'm still considering it DPO6 in my &#9829;heart!&#9829; 

Latest sign...SUPER DRY NOSE! :)

Stay warm ladies!


----------



## grandbleu

PS. *CRIO* - My game plan is to no longer mention anything about TTC - DPO dates...testing dates etc....men so easily forget about how we are cycling and that way when you do get a BFP it will be a complete surprise...

Last time I took him to our favorite diner (we were still in the USA then! no diners here in France :) ) and I slipped a piece of paper under his mug so he would see it next time he picked it up and it said, "How would you like to be called Daddy ______ (insert cute nickname but probably annoying for other people that I call me love)!" Of course man-style it took a moment to dawn on him what it all meant...it was beautiful watching the smile get bigger and bigger...I can't wait to tell him again...I want a cool idea as well :) especially since it will be so much more emotional now after our losses.


----------



## sparkle

That's such a beautiful way to tell him. Brought a tear to my eye! Last time I left the digi on the side in the bathroom and got in the shower, I knew he'd come in to brush his teeth- we were getting ready for work. When he noticed he got so excited!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Arse! I already told mine when I'm due to test - and he's probably got an alarm set on his phone or something. :dohh: Embuggerance!

Oh well... I could always test a coupla days early.... :blush: Just a thought... :haha:


----------



## sparkle

Amber- I def think too early to test... Try and hold out a little longer, I always get my hubby to hide my tests!!


----------



## ncmommy

Morning ladies!

I am 12DPO today and am still holding out. AF is due Monday and I usally start spotting the day before so we will see if spotting starts tomorrow, I'm so nervous! I had cramping on and off most of the night and my bbs hurt and look bigger.

As for telling DH, after all the pregnancies I have been through I kind of stop doing the cute ways of telling him. I wish I coould go back to when seeing a BFP I am super excited, I guess I am to an extent but them the fear starts in. With my last pregnancy we just really didn't talk about it as we did not want to get too excited about it.

I feel really bad sometimes in the TTC forums as there are such young girls that are TTC #1 and are worried already about maybe having a mc. They should be not worrying about that and enjoying it. I was so clueless with my daughter and wish I could go back to that!

Ok ladies I hope you all have a wonderful day and much sticky baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## pip101

shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies!
> How is everyone today? My OH is at work, so im snuggled up in bed, having a lazy day.
> Im so jealous of all you ladies who are so in tune with your own bodies. I dont have any symptoms at all, i feel nothing. It was the same when i was pregnant earlier this year - had no symptoms til i was at least 5 weeks.
> So i have no clues to go on. Just have to wait for the :witch: or the :bfp: or the :bfn: I know which one id rather have!!!
> Hope you all have a good day :flower:
> xx

i never have any symptoms either besides no af.....and that I got really big quick,about 8wks I would balloon. Now tho I am trying to find something,anything that might be a symptom! 3 days till i can test, went online to buy a hpt then when I was at the checkout I turned the compoff...talk about willpower! Not going to town till Thurs so if af hasnt come will test then.......stupidly getting hopeful!!
good luck,fx and baby dust for you...when r u due to test?


----------



## pip101

Criosaidh said:


> Morning!
> 
> I am in a fantastically good mood today - I dreamt last night, not once but twice, that I did a PT and got a positive! The same thing happened when I concieved Doodle.
> 
> On the downside have woken up with truly hellish heartburn, bAd hair and I have to work today, but I don't care! It might only be a dream but it's given me so much hope. :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone else this freezing morning? :hugs:

good luck with the pt...fx your dream was right, they always have been for me!
not freezing over here in NZ,I hate summer and it has started early (like your winter)so we're roasting...I will send some heat over in return for some cold??!!


----------



## pip101

ladies have you heard anything about using vit-c to help conceive?? a friend told me yesterday that she used it and so have a few others.I think that basically you overdoeson vit-c for a week or so before you o then just stop suddenly and somehow that works???? she was taking 4or 5 tabs a day.........never heard of it before butmight give it a try after af gets here...


----------



## Amberyll23

Yeah, I know, I just saw that little test in the box and couldn't resist! I want a BFP so bad!! I'm sure you all can relate! When I got my BFP back in August, it was like 1 wk after AF was due and I wasn't temping or anything, so I really don't have any DPO history of testing to base things on. I will just be patient and wait another week! No more tests in the house and hubby will not let me buy any more until Friday, I made him promise, haha!

ncmommy--I wish I had your strength to hold out on testing!

Crio--yes, was first wee! And I LOVE your dream! Fx!!!!

Grandbleu--yes, I was thinking this time of trying to do something cute to tell the hubby. Last time I was just jumping up and down screaming in the bathroom when I got by BFP, so was kinda hard to keep it a secret! O:)

I hear you on FF frustration! It did something funny to me also, but it was yesterday. It whited out one of my temps, but then today when I added this morning's temp, it was filled in again. 

pip101--I had heard VitC was good after the BFP, I have not heard anything about it's benefits in ttc, but it can't hurt! Before BFP and for conception I have been drinking Pink Grapefruit Juice and Pineapple Juice (not from concentrate) and trying to stay away from too much caffeine. 

Shelleney--I had no clue until after my m/c how in tune with one's body one can be. I have noticed things about myself that I never noticed before. Once you start keeping track of things, it's amazing how much you can learn about yourself!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - glad you have a plan to stay away from POAS obsession:

So I'm *DPO6* (but REALLY *DPO7*!): Symptoms so far (summary for my obsessive and orderly nature)

*DPO 1-4*: Nothing nothing nothing...la di da :-=

*DPO 5:* *a. *Was that my uterus twinging 2 or 3 times?...me thinks perhaps (or perhaps I'm just obsessing?)
* b.* Middle of the night pee (NEVER EVER EVER happens - hmmm or was it that last tea I had before bed?)

*DPO 6*: *a.* Super super duper DRY nose. (or is OH just keeping the heating on too high?)
* b.* Completely nauseous and stomach ache for an hour (or was it the fact that I had just done a work out?)

*DPO 7*: light fluttery feeling in uterus (or was it the chili?! LOL)

GRRRRRR...could be signs or could be just normal reasons...please let them be signs!!!:loopy: going a bit mad!

Hmmmm...I should probably be going to bed soon. :sleep:


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Pip. im due to test in 3 days. or i could just wait for the :witch: and see if she makes an appearance?
Good luck with your testing :thumbup:

On the subject of telling the OH, we always take the tests together, so my OH knows when I do! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

great thread!
Its been just over a month since my mmc d&c and we started trying exactly 2 weeks after d&c, we have done the deed a few times since then and Iv done all the 'keep lying down' and im still taking my pregnancy vitamins etc, so fingers crossed I have the bext xmas prezzie news ever! Im going to test on tuesday to see if i concieved on the first try 2 wks after d&c, if neg ill test 2 weeks from now and we did do alot last night :blush:
Baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## Amygdala

Good morning!

I just wanted to say that after we were told about my mmc I did some research into how to speed things along naturally and vitamin c is the number one method you find. People actually use it to CAUSE a miscarriage nope:) so please be very careful with high doses while ttc.

Apart from that, not much new here. I'm 8-9dpo and full of symptoms but I don't believe any of them. Bit like you grandbleu! :haha: I'm going to test once, tomorrow at 10dpo, but only for sentimental reasons. It's Nikolaus Day in Germany. Der Nikolaus is the patron saint of children and he comes to bring them gifts. I hope he might bring me a bfp. :blush: If he doesn't then I'll try my best not to test again until the weekend, when the witch is due. Don't know if that's going to happen though, I've been getting so emotional the last few days. I just want to be pregnant again.


----------



## grandbleu

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is good and many BFPs are on their way...

*Pip* - my sister (a nurse) mentioned vitamin C and Zinc to help conceive...so it's definitely something.

*Mummyandbump* - nice to see you around here! I hope you get your Xmas present as well!

*Amy* - I love that you are testing today for that reason that he is the patron saint of children...I hope you get a BFP! I would totally test but only being 7 dpo (ff says 6 but it's 7 girls) it's way too early for me. Good luck and let us know!

*Sparkle* - Good technique about getting OH to hide them...do you ever go snooping?


----------



## sparkle

I snoop all the time and my oh is rubbish at hiding!!

OT- my hubby is coming home today!!! I'm going to heathrow to pick him up later! Can't wait!!


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> I snoop all the time and my oh is rubbish at hiding!!
> 
> OT- my hubby is coming home today!!! I'm going to heathrow to pick him up later! Can't wait!!


Oh so nice hon! I'm glad you will have him back! :) Drive carefully I hope the snow has eased up now.


----------



## ncmommy

AF got me last night....on to next year!


----------



## shelleney

ncmommy said:


> AF got me last night....on to next year!

sorry to hear that, Hun. have a great christmas and new year, and good luck for the next cycle :dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

ncmommy said:


> AF got me last night....on to next year!

So sorry *NCmommy* :hugs: I might be there to join you...but for one more week I'll still be holding out hope.


----------



## Amygdala

ncmommy said:


> AF got me last night....on to next year!

So sorry to hear that ncmommy! Be good to yourself, have some pregnancy-banned goodies and then onwards and upwards to the next year! Lots of :dust: for 2011! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Amy* - did you test? Curiosity is killing me :)


----------



## Amberyll23

ncmommy--that nasty witch! =( Hopefully the new year will bring much better news! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of baby dust!

Sparkle--glad the hubby is coming home today! 

Mummyandbump--welcome! Hope you get happy news this month!

Amy--keeping fingers crossed for you!! Keep us posted!


11 DPO--

Temp back down, I am really beginning to hate my yo-yo temps. Still that 3-4 minute bout of dizziness/nausea I have been getting for the past week in the morning after I have been up for 1/2 hour or so. Irritable. Mild cramping. What is making me think this is not my month is that I am starting to get sensitive in my um, lady parts of the southern portion, and that is usually one of the first signs for me that :witch: is about 2-3 days off. Bleh, I hope she stays away, darnit! :growlmad:


----------



## Amygdala

grandbleu said:


> *Amy* - did you test? Curiosity is killing me :)

Nope, not yet. 10 dpo tomorrow (well I think I ovulated late so somewhere between 9 and 10 really) and I'll test then. I'm terrified though. I just know it's going to be negative and this month I'm actually really scared of that. It's just the thought of spending Christmas thinking about how it should have been. Me with a big bump and all the family giving us baby gifts. :cry:
So really, I don't want to test. But I can also not not test, I guess I just have to know. I really wish it was this time next week so I could know I could get to terms with it.

How's everyone else doing this evening?


----------



## sparkle

ncmommy- so sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Hubby is home!!! He's knackered but it's so good to have him here! I've not got any real positive vibes for this month, it's the first after mc, and I'm not sure if we didn't miss some of the good bding days because of him going away. Roll on next weekend...

When is everyone going to test?


----------



## shelleney

Amygdala said:


> It's just the thought of spending Christmas thinking about how it should have been. Me with a big bump and all the family giving us baby gifts. :cry:

I feel exactly the same :cry: 
i just NEED to have a BFP before my due date next month...and hopefully before Christmas :cloud9:
Good luck, Hun. I will be thinking of you 
:dust:
xx


----------



## ncmommy

shelleney said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> It's just the thought of spending Christmas thinking about how it should have been. Me with a big bump and all the family giving us baby gifts. :cry:
> 
> I feel exactly the same :cry:
> i just NEED to have a BFP before my due date next month...and hopefully before Christmas :cloud9:
> Good luck, Hun. I will be thinking of you
> :dust:
> xxClick to expand...


My due date from my 2nd mc is in a few weeks so I know how you feel. I won't be pregnant by then which will make it a little sad but I hope all the holiday stuff will keep me busy.

Thank you ladies so much for all your kind words....lots of sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks you two! Lots of :dust: to you both. For me, unfortunately it's another bfn. :nope:


----------



## grandbleu

MORNING ALL TWWaiters!

*Ncmommy* and *Shelleney* - I hope you get your BFPs very soon! :dust:

*Amygdala* - So sorry hon about the BFN ("bloody f$%#@(g negative!) - it's still really early so I would still test in a few days. :hug:

*AFM*: I'm considering myself *DPO8* even if FF is not agreeing with me right now LOL. I had fluttery like feelings in my uterus last night!...is that good? (or was it the chili!? LOL)


----------



## Amygdala

I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!


----------



## grandbleu

Amygdala said:


> I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!

HOLY MOLY! If you're scared I will be UNSCARED for you! SO genuinely HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! THIS MAKES MY MORNING!...keep us updated :happydance: and post a pic if you can...would love to see those two lovely lines...OH HONEY I"M JUST OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!! (sorry about all the capital letter yelling but that's how excited I am!!!)

Another girl is graduating...warms my heart! :dust: for your wee sticky bean!

PS. Any telltale symptoms leading up to your BFP that clued you in...??? for us other TWWaiters! Merci.


----------



## pip101

Amygdala said:


> I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!

yay for you!! fx its a sticky one and have an awesome 9mths!!!:happydance:
hopefully everyone else is getting BFP's before christmas too!! fx:hugs:


----------



## bluey

Morning Ladies!

OMG Amygdala! - SUCH exciting news! So so happy for you! Will you post a pic?

How's everyone else? Any hopeful signs?

I'm 10 or 11 dpo today & pretty much convinced that this won't be the month for us. Slightly sore BBs yesterday, but otherwise zilch by way of symptoms. Can't bring myself to take an early test cos a BFN would just make me glum - gonna live in ignorance until the witch comes to get me!


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls!!! Now I'll kee


----------



## Amygdala

Thanks girls!!! You've got me in tears again. :D Now I'll keep everything crossed for each and every one of you to come join me! I think we should have a mass-movement to first trimester here in a little while.

As for tell-tale signs: I had symptoms in my last two cycles but some that were unique to this one were: getting up early to pee, feeling slightly nauseous at certain foods (cold meat loaf, brrr), being very very thirsty.


----------



## grandbleu

Aw thanks hon --- me too I would love us all to do 1st tri and beyond all together. Jumping on to that part of the forum all alone seems scary...we've got such a small community here. This is our 1st December TWW positive pregnancy test! Lovely way to start a grey Monday morning!:happydance:


----------



## bluey

Definitely a little ray of sunshine on a cold grey morning!


----------



## grandbleu

EWCM this afternooon??!! - I'm 8DPO - a little late for this me thinks?:shrug:


----------



## Amberyll23

Will post more after I get in to work, but I just had to post Congrats, Amy!! I am soo very excited for you! That is so wonderful! :happydance:

Sending lots of sticky dust your way and please keep us posted!

Yay! This was awesome news to wake up to woohoo!!


----------



## Amygdala

grandbleu said:


> EWCM this afternooon??!! - I'm 8DPO - a little late for this me thinks?:shrug:

Uuuuuuuuh, exciting! Here's hoping that it's a good sign for you! It was for me this month. :winkwink: 
:dust: to all!


----------



## grandbleu

Amygdala said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> EWCM this afternooon??!! - I'm 8DPO - a little late for this me thinks?:shrug:
> 
> Uuuuuuuuh, exciting! Here's hoping that it's a good sign for you! It was for me this month. :winkwink:
> :dust: to all!Click to expand...

*OH LA LA - did you have EWCM around this DPO?*...I'm getting excited (like I do every month!)...It's such a buildup I just hope it ends in a lovely BFP! Driving me mad...:wacko:

(PS. Edited to add: Just found this on the internet: "EWCM comes from an estrogen increase. That usually happens several days prior to ovulation. But it also happens about a week after ovulation. So seeing EWCM again at that time is not unusual.") - I guess I am not "unusual" but ahem! I'd rather be "pregnant"!


----------



## Criosaidh

*WHOOOOP!! *

Huge congrats Amy, really pleased for you. Squeeee!! Gonna do a little round-person can-can for y'all now:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Ahhhh, that was a lovely way to cheer up my Monday!


----------



## grandbleu

Hiya *Crio* - Any developments on symptom spotting???


----------



## Criosaidh

Possible new symptoms ladies?



When I woke up this morning I felt like my nips had been sandpapered. :haha: Sorry, but it's true! It's not too bad now, but "yeowtch!" this morning when DH got.. erm.. friendly. :blush: BBs feel kind of "tight" and hot as well. :wacko:

I had to get up *twice* in the night to pee - really not like me! Really thirsty as well.

Some quite strong twinges in my lower abdomen when I was lying on the floor last night (watching telly, not drunk. Sadly. I liked drunk. I miss drunk. :drunk: <--- I'm the one on the right.)

I had another "positive PT" dream last night - *very* vivid, so much so it still felt real when I woke up.

Hmmmmm..... :shrug: What do we think ladies - am I talking myself into this one?

ETA: Lol Grandbleu. you keep reading my mind! How's your own Symptom Sleuthing?


----------



## kizzyt

congratulations amygdala!! :)


----------



## grandbleu

*CRIO* - Here's my summary from DPO1 till now: 

*DPO 1-4*: Nothing nothing nothing...la di da:-=

*DPO 5*: 
a. Was that my uterus twinging 2 or 3 times?...me thinks perhaps (or perhaps I'm just obsessing?)
b. Middle of the night pee (NEVER EVER EVER happens - hmmm or was it that last tea I had before bed?)

*DPO 6*: 
a. Super super duper DRY nose. (or is OH just keeping the heating on too high?)
b. Completely nauseous and stomach ache for an hour (or was it the fact that I had just done a work out?)

*DPO 7*: light fluttery feeling in uterus (or was it the chili?! LOL)

*DPO 8:* 
a. I had a little EWCM but apparently that's normal a week after ovulation so nothing special. 
b. Feeling mildly cramping...lower back pain?

YOUR SIGNS seem really good...FXed!:happydance:


----------



## Amygdala

Criosaidh said:


> When I woke up this morning I felt like my nips had been sandpapered. :haha: Sorry, but it's true! It's not too bad now, but "yeowtch!" this morning when DH got.. erm.. friendly. :blush: BBs feel kind of "tight" and hot as well. :wacko:
> 
> I had to get up *twice* in the night to pee - really not like me! Really thirsty as well.
> 
> Some quite strong twinges in my lower abdomen when I was lying on the floor last night (watching telly, not drunk. Sadly. I liked drunk. I miss drunk. :drunk: <--- I'm the one on the right.)
> 
> I had another "positive PT" dream last night - *very* vivid, so much so it still felt real when I woke up.

I think those sound like great symptoms!!! Everything crossed for you (now that I can afford to cross everything :winkwink:)!

:dust:


----------



## Amygdala

Grandbleu, I don't think no symptoms is anything to go by! Lots of women don't get them until much later in their pregnancies. You've got just as good a chance of a :bfp: this month as anyone! :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Crio--your symptoms sound really good! 

Grandbleu--I think your symptoms are looking promising also, especially all the little twinges, backaches, etc.! 

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both! Hopefully you will be joining Amy in the BFP club soon!

As for me, well, I'm 11 dpo today. Temp same as yesterday, still in the upper bracket. I woke with a backache and stomach ache this morning. Then I got another dizzy/nausea spell in the shower. This dizziness stuff is wierd for me, because it only lasts a few minutes, and I'm not throwing up or anything, and I know morning sickness would be weeks away, so I'm not really sure what may be causing it or if it is even a symptom of anything! Cramping is very mild now, and seems to have moved lower into my uterus, maybe :witch: sending me her early warning symptoms as my vag area is still sensitive today also (like I said that is usually a bad sign for me). Trying to stay hopeful though. If this isn't our month, we'll just try again after the holidays!

Love to you ladies and hope you are all having an excellent day!

Congrats again Amy!


----------



## Criosaidh

Grandbleu - I think your symptoms sound good as well!

I'm hoping I'm just noticing my symptoms because I'm more receptive to my own body after my 1st preg, rather than my brain playing cruel tricks on me. With my Doodle I had zero symptoms bar itchy nips - and I think that was as a result of a cheap bra if I'm honest! I only tested because my OH and my best mate were winding me up!

The dreams are really raising my hopes though, although that could just be TTC overload...

I'm really struggling today for some reason, feeling quite down in the dumps/weepy. Keep thinking about what a horrible year it's been. :cry:

[-o&lt; Please God, let me come out of this year with something to smile about.


----------



## ncmommy

Amygdala said:


> I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!!! Sending you lots of sticky dust!!!!


----------



## sparkle

Some great symptoms girls! I've still not got any really! 

Armygdala- congratulations!!!! I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## Little S

Congratulations Amy!!! Thats given me hope FX!! :happydance:
 
Grandbleu - my symptoms have been exactly the same as yours - Im 7DPO today and Ive had fluttery twinges in my tummy all day which I know I def feel last time. Im so hopeful that Christmas will bring good news for all of us. 

I think I'll test in another week?? not sure if I'll hold out though. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies,
i hope you don't mind having another December 2WW. i stopped spotting completely from my chemical pregnancy on 11/19. I O'd on 12/3 (so happy because I've read and heard that we don't O between mc and CD1 but I have been BBT charting and I got my temp rise, so I know I did). i am 3 dpo today and will be testing December 15th. don't really have any symptoms yet but keeping Fx'd that i do really soon.

Fx'd for all of us! 

lot's of baby :dust: for all of us too!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Amygdala said:


> I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!

Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> [-o&lt; Please God, let me come out of this year with something to smile about.

I concur! I could use something to smile about as well to bring on the new year and a new beginning.

*Sparkle* - no signs is always good in my book! :)

*Little S *- cool we have the same signs...I have so much hope! I hope we don't come crashing down!

*Lisa2010* - Welcome...you'll be testing around when Crio and I do...I'm trying to hold out to December 14th (2 days after my AF should show up so I don't set myself up for disappointment.)


----------



## Amygdala

Sounds like the next week is going to be really exciting in here. I'm crossing everything for tons and tons of :bfp:s. [-o&lt;


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies! 
oh how exciting! next week should definitely be interesting! I wish us lot and lots of baby dust and lots and lots of baby glue.

Fx'd!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hear hear!

Buckets of baby dust and gallons of glue all around. Merry Christmas. :winkwink:

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:


----------



## sparkle

Yay for the next week!! I'm going to try to hold out for the weekend! X


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hello ladies,
I just read through most of the posts. :) I would love to join you all. I found out about my miscarriage on Oct. 7, had a D&C on the 18th. I was relieved to get my period 4 weeks to the day of my D&C. It lasted 9 days, which is much longer than normal. I feel like nothing has been normal since I found out I lost my baby. I am not even sure if I ovulated this cycle b/c I never noticed the EWCM. But I have experienced some symptoms, but I feel like I may be reading into everything. I am due for AF on the 13th, but being confused as to if/when I ovulated, I am not sure where things are at with me. 
Symptoms that I notice:
-increase in CM (lotiony-sry TMI)
-breaking-out
-tired
-prominent veins (which happened with last two pregnancys, but I think might be imagining it)
-Vivid dreams, but none about pregnancy

There's been no cramping or backaches...I had cramping w/ both pregnancys and a backache with the last one.
I am convinced that AF will show, but I wish I would stop obsessing and relax.

Amy-congrats! That's really exciting.

Good luck ladies!!!

:)


----------



## Amberyll23

I love this thread! Tons of support and positive energy!!


----------



## bethenasia

I plan on joining this in a few weeks or so. I had a miscarriage Friday so things are still pretty new and fresh, but both DH and myself are even more determined to have a baby now.


----------



## sparkle

bethenasia said:


> I plan on joining this in a few weeks or so. I had a miscarriage Friday so things are still pretty new and fresh, but both DH and myself are even more determined to have a baby now.

Im so sorry for your loss. Sending lots of :hugs: x


----------



## Amygdala

bethenasia said:


> I plan on joining this in a few weeks or so. I had a miscarriage Friday so things are still pretty new and fresh, but both DH and myself are even more determined to have a baby now.

:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I know there's not much anyone can say right now but just know that things do get better. Slowly at first but they do. Be good to yourself.


----------



## grandbleu

MORNING TTCERS AND TWWAITERS!

Welcome *Dimplesmcgee*! good symptoms so far...I'm due my AF around the 13th as well but hoping it won't come this month...I'm testing on the 14th if it doesn't come YIPEE! Hold out hope is my tactic till the very end :)

*Bethenasia* - so sorry for your recent loss...of course join when your body and mind our ready but take care of yourself first. A lot of us have felt the same way that we were even more motivated to have a baby when we lost ours. :hugs:

:dust:! Next week I hope brings lots of early Xmas presents! I would love this to be a lucky thread!

*AFM*: Last night I had nausea and a stomach ache (we only had pasta so it wasn't food since that's pretty simple stuff...) it lasted from 9pm until I went to bed and it's gone this morning. I was actually happy to feel it because with my M/C I had 5 days of a stomach ache at 6 weeks and then it all disappeared...I think that might have been the 1st early sign at least for me that something was not right with the pregnancy. Don't know if it's a sign but I NEVER get stomach aches so here's to hoping!

How are my other symptom spotters!?


----------



## bluey

Morning all! How's everyone this morning?

I'm trying my best not to over-analyse every little twinge, ache, itch or secretion, but it#s so damned hard!!! Now 11 or 12 dpo & expecting AF tomorrow or Thurs (if things have gone back to normal after my MC). Don't want to test, cos if I don't know then there's still hope, iykwim. Feeling generally achey, BBs a little full, & feel like I'm getting a cold - stuffy, burny feeling in my nose. Also just feeling a bit down & miserable this morning :cry:

Need some positive vibes...


----------



## grandbleu

*Bluey*...I know what you mean about feeling down...I'm still in the hopeful part of my DPO...but when I get around DPO 12-13 and I know that AF is potentially around the corner...I just melt down and cry because I so badly want a baby but don't want the BFN :bfn: just mocking me in the face if I test too early.

UGH...what a journey this is, no?

The last time I got pregnant...I wasn't symptom spotting, I wasn't temping, Gosh we hardly even had BD action (away work for OH vacation with girls for Me), wasn't thinking about the TWW since I was on vacation with the girls, and yet somehow I had more hope and prayed the night before for my miracle and was rewarded with a lovely BFP....

I wish it could be easy :(

ANYWAYS...we have to keep the HOPE alive till the very end...it's good for the potential baby that may be growing in us to be happy and expectant and loving them already even during this TWW...:dust:!!!


----------



## bluey

Thanks, grandbleu. You have a knack for saying just the right thing!

Gonna stay HOPEFUL!


----------



## SugarFairy

Amygdala said:


> I take it back! Went back into the bathroom and after much staring discovered a definite hint of a shadow of a line. So decided to throw caution at the wind and do my last frer and yes, there's definitely TWO pink lines there. So so scared now but also so happy!

Yay!! Congrats sweetie!! :happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies,

hope everyone's well. I am still waiting my first AF after my miscarriage, I lost the baby 5 weeks ago yesterday and had my ERPC 5 weeks tomorrow. I dont feel like I have symptoms similar to when I was pregnant but I do have some twinges in my tummy and a lower back ache, but AF doesnt feel like it's on its way either. I am determined not to get my hopes up and to wait for 6 weeks so if nothing appears this weekend I'll test! :)


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *KizzyT* - I hope you get your BFP this weekend. Waiting for a 1st cycle after a miscarriage is so hard since there's not clear way of knowing when it's going to come...I hope for you she stays away!:af::ninja: - She's not allowed in this thread! :)


----------



## kizzyt

haha thanks I like it!!

Last week I was feeling very emotional about it all and desparately didnt want her to come but this week I feel a little more rational and realise that its not such a bad thing if she does and everything is back to normal so either way I am ok with it (obvs if I get a BFP I'll be over the moon!!)


----------



## grandbleu

kizzyt said:


> haha thanks I like it!!
> 
> Last week I was feeling very emotional about it all and desparately didnt want her to come but this week I feel a little more rational and realise that its not such a bad thing if she does and everything is back to normal so either way I am ok with it (obvs if I get a BFP I'll be over the moon!!)

I was the same waiting for the first cycle...in my heart I wanted her never to come but in my mind I knew that if she did my body would be completely healed and I could start over fresh. Still hoping you slide seamlessly into a BFP (one of the other girls on the PPP thread did! so it can happen)...I guess it's good to have hope but a rational sort of hope. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

yes exactly, I'm a fairly rational person anyway (most of the time, although my OH might disagree sometimes haha) so in my brain I know it's not a bad thing. I had a real wobble over it all at the weekend and cried a bucketful and since then I've felt a whole lot better :)


----------



## bluey

Looks like the reason I was feeling so crappy this morning was 'cos I was premenstrual! Witch arrived a couple of hours ago, a couple of days earlier than I'd expected. Trying to look on the bright side that at least my cycle has returned quickly & we can get trying for a new year bfp.


----------



## grandbleu

bluey said:


> Looks like the reason I was feeling so crappy this morning was 'cos I was premenstrual! Witch arrived a couple of hours ago, a couple of days earlier than I'd expected. Trying to look on the bright side that at least my cycle has returned quickly & we can get trying for a new year bfp.

Sorry *Bluey*! She got you but you're right about it being good that your cycle is now back on track. Loads of baby dust for the :dust: NEW YEAR!


----------



## kizzyt

sorry to hear that, good luck for a new year pregnancy!! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Sorry to hear about the witch, Bluey! It is good there is a silver lining with your cycle being back on track though, here's hoping you see your BFP in the New Year!! :hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

Sorry Bluey hun - enjoy a nice boozy Christmas and have a lovely New Years BFP. :flower:

I have on/off nausea today, which for once I'm happy about. Sore nips also.

I have to admit, I broke a couple of days ago and took an test. BFN of course, but I know that doesn't mean I'm out. I was only 6 DPO or so! [-o&lt;


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Crio*! Yipee for feeling sick :sick:! (I felt sick last night for a few hours until I went to bed...It was weird to be happy about it but then welcome to the wonderful world that is TTC! LOL)

Glad you trusted us to confess your POAS moment...6 DPO no worries that you got a BFN...the pull of the stick can be very great indeed! It's hard but try to fight the urge :ninja: (My technique no tests in the house...we live faraway from town so can't just walk in an buy them)

Hope your symptoms lead you right to a :bfp:! :)


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Hey girls,

Sorry not been around much this week, its been awful up here in scotland. Also had hectic weekend in general.

Well thats me 4 weeks and 4 days post natural miscarriage and still no sign of AF. Getting pretty fed up to be honest. However i did have a small piece of retained tissue caught in my cervix which was removed 2 weeks ago so that may affect my cycles. But last week HCG level was at 9 but they did say if implantation hadn't taken place HCG would remain low, so could still be pregnant but doubt it.

I want to resist testing as I know it would come back BFN but at least I would know, what do you girls think??

Sorry for rambling on xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *BabyFairy* - Yikes...you guys in the UK have been blasted with a lot of bad weather...I guess Scotland being further north got it pretty bad. I'm glad you got that tissue removed...it's so important for the health of your uterus! Honestly don't have any great advice to give you because I didn't do any testing between my M/C and 1st cycle. If the tissue was only taken out 2 weeks ago then maybe I would wait a week more at least before testing...that would put you about the time that a bunch of us are testing (if all goes WELL!) mid-next week. If you hold out we can all be in testing together and celebrating or commiserating :):hugs:


----------



## bluey

Thanks all for your commiserations & kind words. Crio - I will indeed exploit the opportunity for a boozy xmas!

Gonna be keeping track of all of you over the coming week though - I'm expecting more BFP's from this thread!


----------



## sparkle

So sorry the witch got you bluey. :hugs: 

I'm tempted to test on Friday? Anyone else?


----------



## Criosaidh

Are you joking lady? I'm tempted to test all day every day.

And I'm normally such a patient person... :haha:


----------



## sparkle

Let's make pact! I really shouldn't test til Friday, but want to all the time!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

That sounds good hun. That'll be me at 12 DPO - sounds reasonable right?

C x


----------



## sparkle

I think so... I think I'll be 12dpo too. Eeek!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh girls I'm jealous...but excited for you both!!! 12 DPO should be good! :)

It will give a whole new meaning to :dust: *TGIF* :dust:


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS AMY!! well done on getting your :bfp: and good luck for the next 9 months! 
:happydance:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry that the :witch: got you Bluey.
Enjoy Christmas and New Year, and good luck for your next cycle
:dust:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I promised the Hubby I would wait until the 13th to test, because I blew one this past weekend when it was too early really for me to test! *pouts*

But, seeing as he is out of town at the moment on business....haha, no, I'll behave!

I just noticed I have been a day off on my reports the last couple of days for some reason. :dohh: I'm actually 13 DPO today. Somehow I missed a day!

I lost a lot of symptoms, no more nausea or dizziness (I never thought that I would ever WANT to be sick so badly, but there you are!). Still have cramping though, but that this point, it could also be pre-AF. Temp still up though, probably the only GOOD sign I have today! 

FF has AF predicted to come for me on Thursday if she comes. I think it is more like early next week, but we shall see!

Good luck testing Friday Croi and Sparkle! I'm keeing my FX for you both for BFPS!!! Please keep us posted!

Babyfairy--Grandbleu is right that the tissue retention may have caused a glitch in your cycle. My obgyn actually warned me about that when I chose to have my m/c naturally. She said that if I retained any tissue at all, that it could throw off my next cycle. Hope that info is helpful!


----------



## Greta.Fi

Hi
I got pg in Jan and lost baby at 9 weeks. We started TTC again last month and AF was due two days ago and has still not arrived. I am planning to test on Thurs but I may cave and do one tonight. 
I am not really sure how I would feel about being pg again; it didn't feel right to me to TTC before the other baby would have been due. But I just feel anxious about the whole thing atm.
I don't think I have had any symptoms so far, but my husband kindly told me that I have been a little tempremental recently.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sparkle

So sorry for your loss Greta. Good luck when you decide to test.


----------



## Amygdala

Greta, I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand the mix of emotions that comes with potentially being pregnant again. But there is no reason why your next pregnancy should be anything but perfect. Best of luck when you decide to test!

Bluey, sorry the witch got you! Onwards and upwards though! Now you can enjoy some mulled wine and smoked salmon over Christmas and then make a beautiful new year baby! :D

:dust: to all!


----------



## sparkle

So I was naughty and tested... 10dpo

I think it's an evap... :(

must hold out longer


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - temps up is great and no symptoms is not a bad thing this early on as many of us didn't have symptoms the first time around. 13DPO I can't believe you are holding out...I think you will be testing today so FXed!

*Greta* - so sorry for your loss...TTC can be racked with emotions especially after our losing our babies. Good luck with the test - I hope you get the answer you want.

*Morning to everyone else *still stuck in TWW limbo! How's everyone??? Any testers or other symptoms to report???

*Sparkle* - still early! :) so no worries yet...I just read a BFP announcement about a woman that tested 5 times before her BFP! :)

*AFM*: No symptoms at all...:dohh: but not necessarily a deal breaker.


----------



## Amygdala

Sparkle, what makes you think it's an evap and not a very faint positive? What sort of test did you use?


----------



## grandbleu

Amygdala said:


> Sparkle, what makes you think it's an evap and not a very faint positive? What sort of test did you use?

I agree - Can we see a picture *Sparkle*...was it a cheapie or a more substantial test??? How long did you wait till you saw the line???


----------



## sparkle

It was a cheepy and def after 10 mins....

I took it and after 1 min no line. My son woke up I went to him came back and there's a faint line with no colour....

Maybe too early?


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> It was a cheepy and def after 10 mins....
> 
> I took it and after 1 min no line. My son woke up I went to him came back and there's a faint line with no colour....
> 
> Maybe too early?


Yes it could still be too early...my first pregnancy I didn't test until 13 or 14 DPO and got a really strong positive (I wasn't in psycho TTC mode either so the TWW wasn't so hard at all). It depends when your little egg implanted...could be anywhere from 6-12 days so still lots of time for you! Are you still planning on a Friday test with *Crio*???!!! FXed!

*PS. AFM*: I'm* DPO 10* (Ignore FF who is currently not cooperating with my DPO day! ;) ) and I felt like a sort of fluttering in my uterus...not like AF cramping...minorly painful but more just like someone is putting Xmas decorations up down there. I'm going mad! and hoping a lovely bean is snuggling down in there :)


----------



## Greta.Fi

I decided to do test this morning as I have no patience at all. 
And rather surprisngly, because i have no symptoms, I got my :bfp: 
I didn't know how i would feel, but I am very excited and hopeful for this pregnancy! Me and DH have even started talking names, even though its been a few hours!

Just hoping this one sticks!

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## grandbleu

Greta.Fi said:


> I decided to do test this morning as I have no patience at all.
> And rather surprisngly, because i have no symptoms, I got my :bfp:
> I didn't know how i would feel, but I am very excited and hopeful for this pregnancy! Me and DH have even started talking names, even though its been a few hours!
> 
> Just hoping this one sticks!
> 
> :dust: for everyone!


I know you just joined us but I am OVER THE MOON for you and your OH!!! STICKY STICKY STICKY dust for you...no symptoms...good to know for us girls still in the TWW. 

*LOVELY NEWS *

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Congrats Greta!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx

Well this morning i woke up to pinky red ewcm don't know whether to get my hopes up or not. I am now 4 weeks 5 days post natural miscarriage. Had sore/itchy nipples as well and feeling really tired and impossible to concentrate. Mmmm what do you think girls is it just my body playing tricks????

Oh hope you are all well x


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Babyfairy*! Symptoms sound good - Crio had itchy nips before her last BFP if I remember correctly. SO FXed...are you going to test or just wait???


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

I don't know whether to test or not. Might just buy a cheapie and c what happens. Shame I didn't have one handy it's my birthday an that would really make it LOL x


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi ladies,

Sorry for arriving so late. Actually had to do some work this morning. :shock: I'll be all right in a minute.

New symptoms - dry retching. How nice. Can't get enough sleep! Went about 10 hours last night and could still crawl in for an extra hour. Bad back, grumpy and bloaty. HOW glam is this TTC stuff?? :winkwink: Oh yeah, feelin' shexy.

Having a crap day - work is.... well, it's work. :growlmad: 

Am holding off testing til Friday. I refuse to get my hopes up any further. Starting to doubt anything nice (other than my engagement :cloud9:) will happen this year.


----------



## Amberyll23

Congrats Greta! I'm so happy to see another BFP in this thread! I think that is wonderful.

As for me, I'm out! Last night I started to get some clearly AF cramping with spotting, and this am I awoke to a HUGE temp. drop, AF cramps and a period headache (I get specific types of headaches with my periods). Sure enough, went to the bathroom and madame :witch: was rearing her ugly head! 

I'm thinking yesterday's spike upwards was likely a fluke because I was sleep deprived due to DH being out of town and all, I didn't get more than 2 hours' sleep at a time, I kept waking up.

Anywho, I'm resolved to enjoy this holiday season to the fullest :drunk: and will be treating myself to a nice cappuccino when I get home tonight. :coffee:

I hope you ladies don't mind me lurking in this thread, I'm still praying and hopeful for you all!

*hugs*


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Amber* she got you this time but on the positive side bring on the bubbly for the new year and mulled wine for Xmas! :wine: Love to have you lurking if you want and sending positive HPT vibes...would be lovely to have a couple more graduate next week! Making me excited! Enjoy your warm cappuccino :coffee: for the moment. 

*Crio* - hey hon...excellent signs (sorry you have to feel sick :sick: to feel happy!) ... congrats on the engagement...when's the big day!?:wedding:


----------



## sparkle

Yay for you Greta! Sending loads of sticky dust!

Amber I'm sorry the witch got you but enjoy a glass of wine (or 3 for us!)

Criosaidh- when are you getting married, congratulations! We got married this July, I think I'm still on a high....

I'm going to try not to test tomorrow and wait until friday- will be strong. I've lost all my positivity for this cycle. But I'm already starting to think about what I'm going to do next month...

Tomorrow is my work christmas party, silly idea on a school night. My class did their nativity today, they were amazing, so I'm feeling all in the Christmas spirit!


Hugs to all x


----------



## Little S

Gretta - congratulations!! Im so pleased for you.

Sparkle - My class had their nativity today as well...Im so glad it's over but they were all super cute! 

Going to relax tonight and put my feet up.

My Symptoms so far - fluttery feeling in tummy up until yesterday and today Ive had some mild aches and my temp was v high this morning... even higher than when I had a BFP last time. Im hoping it will stay up, I haven't been able to stop hoping and wishing all day but don't want to get carried away!!

Qu: would your temps go up even if you aren't pregnant? :wacko:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Ladies,

We got engaged back in May - we'd only been together for 3 months! Not sure when we'll get round to it, when the toaster needs replacing probably!

Effing horrible day at work, have just broken down in tears in front of my boss. Not a good look, and not like me either. Hoping it's a sign rather than an impending bout of clinical depression... :wacko:


----------



## sparkle

Crio- you poor thing hope you're feeling happier soon. Put your feet up x

little s- I know nothing about temps but it sounds positive to me!!


----------



## Criosaidh

No can do babe, my soul is stapled to the desk until 9 pm. :sad2:


----------



## sparkle

Urgh! You poor thing x


----------



## grandbleu

*Little S* - your symptoms sound like mine...I've been wishing and hoping and praying all day as well. I had to go down to the shops for something silly and found myself in the bathrobe section and then saw all these baby bathrobes that were so damn cute...I thought...maybe I should just get one...I mean you never know maybe I've got a little guy or lady down there??? CRAZY :wacko:

*Crio* - sorry about the sucky work day (that's just ending now I hope!)...NO CLINICAL DEPRESSION...the TWW just drives us nuts...up and down up and down...we're bound to crack at some point...you better get major cuddles tonight...ps. My OH and I got engaged 3 months after knowing each other and only 3 months later we got married!!! :)

*Sparkle* - glad you had a sweet day at work with the kiddos! :) Nice to feel all Christmasy...try to hold on till Friday for the POAS! You can DO IT!


----------



## samiam

Grandbleu, and others. . . How do you count your cds after a miscarriage? I had medical management and the "sac" was expelled on 11/15. Is that then, CD 1?


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Samiam* - so sorry for your recent loss :hugs:

Yes I would consider CD1 as they day of you miscarriage (I don't know how it works with medical management exactly). But the day you started to heavily bleed, cramping, the day you lost your little one - so sorry :( so it would be 11/15. 

Have you been trying to keep track if you ovulated or are you just letting nature takes its course and waiting for a 1st cycle?


----------



## Criosaidh

Hmmm.... Massive big twinge in lower left abdomen - not sore as such, just tingly and strange. Had a weird sense of deja vu when I got it, but I can't think if I had it with Doodle or not...

ARGH HURRY TF UP FRIDAY!


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Hmmm.... Massive big twinge in lower left abdomen - not sore as such, just tingly and strange. Had a weird sense of deja vu when I got it, but I can't think if I had it with Doodle or not...
> 
> ARGH HURRY TF UP FRIDAY!

EEKS! I get excited for symptoms...I've had overall peace and love today in my heart like everything is going to be OK and I am going to have my baby...I'm hoping this is A SIGN! other than that no real physical signs.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Hi *Samiam* - so sorry for your recent loss :hugs:
> 
> Yes I would consider CD1 as they day of you miscarriage (I don't know how it works with medical management exactly). But the day you started to heavily bleed, cramping, the day you lost your little one - so sorry :( so it would be 11/15.
> 
> Have you been trying to keep track if you ovulated or are you just letting nature takes its course and waiting for a 1st cycle?

Grandbleu--Thanks for the hugs. Well, if cd1 is the day I started to bleed heavily, then that's the day before I lost the wee one. Do I count that very first day? 

I have been doing temps on fertilityfriend and took an OPK today (neg), but I have no idea where I am because the bleeding seems to still come and go and ff predicts that I should have af on Dec 13th. It's all very confusing. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## grandbleu

I would count it the 1st day of blood because that's when your hormone levels started dropping even if you lost your baby the next day :hugs: I'm not an expert but that would be my humble opinion. It's only a day difference in the end so it won't make too much of a difference in your cycle so I wouldn't worry too much about it (we have enough worries in our lives already :) )

The 1st cycle after an M/C is very unpredictable so FF might be behaving badly...just keep punching in your information and it will sort itself out eventually...you may have to wait at least one cycle till things become more normal though so just expect this to be a bit of a funky cycle. HTH


----------



## Criosaidh

I'm no kind of expert on the temping/charting thingy, better with diet and drugs!

I took my D&C date as my first day - I think if I'd MC'd naturally I would have counted the first day of bleeding as CD1.

So sorry for your loss babe :hugs2:, and best of luck for a BFP as soon as you want it. X


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello ladies. I've been dwelling in the OTWW (the other TWW) for the past two weeks, and I think I'm finally ready to join in the official TWW! Problem is, I'm not exactly sure if I've Ov yet or not, so I need some advice:
On Monday I got my first +OPK, but on Tuesday I wasn't able to test as I got home very late at night, and today (Wednesday) I got a -(neg)OPK - does this mean I've Ov'ed? :help:
I hope I can come join you all soon, and good luck getting your :bfp:!
For anyone who has just gotten AF, you're welcome to join in the OTWW thread! :beer:


----------



## Amygdala

Hi Anna! Yes, it sounds like you ovulated, most likely around Tuesday, making you 2dpo. Welcome to the tww!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning *EVERYONE*!!

Special welcome to *AnnaP* who joins us :) I would say you ovulated on Tuesday from what you said in your post - So I agree with *Amy* that you are 2 DPO! How exciting!! :)

*AFM*: No BIG signs for me...restless night but I think it's because I've got all these baby thoughts in my mind that won't let me sleep...increased appetite yesterday! :munch:

How's everyone doing???


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Morning girls,

Well thats me out!!! The witch got me this morning :-( But hey never mind there's always next month. At least I know my cycles are relatively normal after mc so thats a plus point.

Anyway hope you are all well and i'll keep popping in to see if anyone else gets their xmas BFP xx


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well thats me out!!! The witch got me this morning :-( But hey never mind there's always next month. At least I know my cycles are relatively normal after mc so thats a plus point.
> 
> Anyway hope you are all well and i'll keep popping in to see if anyone else gets their xmas BFP xx

Sorry she got you this time around *BabyFairy*...I'm glad you see the silver lining...I was happy when I got back to my old cycles and my body was telling me that I was ready to try again. Next month is a great way to start the New Year!


----------



## sparkle

Im sorry the witch got you babyfairy. Good luck for next month.

Glandblue- hope you managed to find something yummy to eat, I love French food!

Hi to Anna- I agree and would say you ovulated on Tuesday!

AFM- I was a good girl and didnt test this morning. I've almost decided in my heart that I'm not going to get a BFP this month, that my body needs time to settle after my mc. I'm starting to think positively about next month and next year....


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> AFM- I was a good girl and didnt test this morning. I've almost decided in my heart that I'm not going to get a BFP this month, that my body needs time to settle after my mc. I'm starting to think positively about next month and next year....

Nice positive thoughts this morning *Sparkle*! Have fun at your Xmas party tonight and good for keeping strong this morning and holding off on testing...it's you and *Crio* tomorrow, no??? 

No French food for me (I'm a veggie!) but I'm thinking of making a veggie lasagna for tonight yum yum! :)

PS. *NEW*: Weird dull pain in uterus and lower back pain...pre-period cramps or is somebody making a new home!!!??? only time will tell - think I might have to test Monday if nothing happens this weekend!


----------



## Criosaidh

I broke and tested this morning - BFN. I'm out, aren't I? :cry: First response test.

In other news, my sister hospital with appendicitis , and my boss is advising me to take time off work because of my crying fit yesterday. So embarrassed. 

[email protected]&k off 2010! I've had enough of your crap!

Sorry for the major negativity, how's everyone else this morning? :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

UGH! sorry *Crio* for a crap beginning to the day with BFN on one side and your sister in the hospital (I hope she's OK! I assume they're going to operate right away???) I would take your boss's advice and take off today and visit your sister. 

PS. TOTALLY not OUT!!! I just read a woman's BFP story and it was 5 negatives before her BFP (I think it might have been DPO14 or 15 she finally got her BFP - I'll try to link it so you can read). - Here you go: https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/480016-bfp-after-5-negative-tests.html


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> I'm no kind of expert on the temping/charting thingy, better with diet and drugs!
> 
> I took my D&C date as my first day - I think if I'd MC'd naturally I would have counted the first day of bleeding as CD1.
> 
> So sorry for your loss babe :hugs2:, and best of luck for a BFP as soon as you want it. X

Thanks Crio! And hey--you're not necessarily out. With my last pregnancy, I had three BFN before a BFP, so it does happen. Fingers crossed for you and so sorry you're having a shitty 2010. 2011 will be loads better for all of us. :)

Oh and as for my day--I tore my rotator cuff at the beginning of November and it's getting worse and worse, which might mean a trip in for an MRI (just what I need, more doctor visits). But I am also hallucinating baby symptoms (exhaustion, weird tummy rumblings). Who knows. Just wish I'd get either AF or something to show where I am in my cycle.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Crio* and anyone else who's POAS just found this on another thread...thought it might help lift you up a little today. :dance:

*HPT accuracy by DPO*:
*10 dpo** : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%
18 dpo : 99%*


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Right girls i am so confused now!!!! Thought the witch had got me this morning but now bleeding has stopped again??? There was a bit of blood there but not enough to fill a regular tampon. What the hell is going on? Is there still hope??


----------



## grandbleu

Dunno...I'm a believer in holding out hope till the end...??? Did you temp this morning? Had it gone down?:shrug:


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Grandbleu: I don't temp or use OPKs so thats another reason I am so confused. All i know is 2 weeks ago HCG was 37 last week it was 9 and tommorrow is 5 weeks since miscarriage. So now you understand why I am confused LOL x


----------



## grandbleu

Hmmm...yeah that's a tough one...I guess all you can do is wait and see...Do you have an cheap pregnancy test handy? People do bleed for various reasons: ovulation, implantation, and early pregnancy (and the dreaded AF!) at some point in their cycles and even pregnancy so there's definitely still a chance until she comes full flow. Good luck...might just have to play the waiting game for the moment but FXed for you.


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

I have a couple of clear blue digitals might test tommorrow and see what happens. x


----------



## grandbleu

FXed and :dust: - stay AWAY AF :af::ninja:


----------



## LiSa2010

*good morning all 
I need some advice. so I thought I O'd on Dec 3 as there was a spike in my temps the next 2 days BUT then there was a HUGE drop the 3rd day and ever since. my temps are below my coverline. Have any of you seen this before? I actually have quite a few PG symptoms: fatigue, bloated, nausea, sore nipples, full and tender breasts. It could all be in my head too as these are also signs of AF. Im not due to test until 12/15 (12dpo) and don't want to test before that. 

BBT charting;
11/22 = 97.8
11/23 = 97.9
11/24 = 97.7
11/25 = 97.8
11/26 = 97.8
11/27 = 97.7
11/28 = 97.8
11/29 = 97.7
11/30 = 98.0
12/1 = 97.8
12/2 = 97.7 
12/3 = 97.7 = O'd (coverline)
12/4 = 98.5
12/5 = 98.2
12/6 = 97.2
12/7 = 97.6
12/8 = 97.3
12/9 = 97.3*

*Greta: Congrats on your *

*Bluey, Amber: sorry the ugly  got you*

*BabyFairy: keeping fx'd that it was implantation bleeding and not the  *

*Crio: I agree with the others. Test again in a few days.*

*Sam: So sorry for you loss. Hope you get your  soon.*


----------



## grandbleu

I have a funky chart as well that went up (thought I O'ed) and two days later went back down...but then 2 days after that UP again...I'm no temp expert but you need to have 3 temps above the coverline to have a sure O date (I think that's what FF says). FXed for you hon...sorry temps are so funky this time around.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Baby-fairy: My first period after my MC/D&C was all over the place for 9 days! I spotted, and then had a day of nothing. Spotted/but really nothing, and then the thursday all hell broke loose and I bled CRAZILY for three days! So, if you have your AF, I wouldn't expect it to be "normal." Sorry, its so confusing right now. I totally hear you on your confusion! I am waiting for cycle #2 after my MC. I can't figure out if I even O'd. I have all these symptoms, but feel its more wishful hoping. Good luck to you!!! Stay positive, like you seem to already be doing! :)

Crio-Sorry, this doesn't seem like your week. But I hope grandbleu's info cheered you up. If my cycle is "normal," I am expecting AF on the 13th. I couldn't resist testing today either. I think I am 10dpo. I don't even know. My first pregnancy, I got a BFP on 10 DPO. This last pregnancy, I didn't get a positive until 12dpo. Today I got a negative. I really just want to feel "normal" again, if that's at all possible. :) I hope you have a wonderful weekend!

On a side note- my little guy has had a low-grade fever for a week now (100.6). Seemed to be a GI bug. But it hasn't gone away...this morning it reached 104! The Drs. couldn't find anything wrong-infection wise. I am trying to get him to nap, but he is just crying. We have been up on and off since 430am. He must be tired. Anyway, I think it's going to be a long day! 

Congrats to those who have BFP!!! So happy for you! What a wonderful gift to receive this Xmas. This is about the time two years ago that I found I was pregnant w/ my sick little man. So fun!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks grand,

that's what I read as well. okay, so I think I may be out this month as I thought I O'd, and judging from my temps, I haven't so testing on Dec 15 is out and I may either not O at all or will be expecting the :witch:.

I will keep charting my temp and will update on when OR if I'll be testing this month.

good luck to all the testers this month!! hope you get your :bfp:s


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks for the warm welcome! :hi:
And thanks for the advice - I'll now consider myself to be 2DPO. Let the symptom spotting begin! :muaha:
I followed the SMEP this cycle for the first time, and I really think it was a good idea, as using OPK's taught me a thing or two about my cycle. If I usually ovulate on the same cycle day, then that means I've been missing the window all those other times by going on :sex: marathons too early! 
So, hopefully this is the month!


----------



## Criosaidh

Thanks girls. Taking my boss's advice and taking some time out.

Had cramping today, and light pink discharge. Thought it was an early AF but it's gone now.

Thanks for your sympathy ladies. My sisters out of surgery now and doing well.

It's been a bloody horrible year to be honest. I've been spiked, hit by a car, stalked by my OH's lying psycho ex, had my own appendix out, lost my Nanna... This was all before our loss in November. :wacko: I am so fricking OVER 2010 and would whoever keeps sticking pins in my effigy please stop??

Want good news this year, please! [-o&lt;


----------



## dimplesmagee

Crio-it sounds like you have had quite the year, let alone week. Glad you are taking time off. You need to do what's best for yourself right now. I am so sorry you had to go through all that. :hug:

So, my little guy's fever went up to 104.8 this afternoon...he is 15 months and sat on my lap for an hour and a half this afternoon. I felt so bad for him and a bit frustrated that the Drs. had no answers. CLEARLY he is fighting something. I was right about the long day......in a selfish way though, this has been a nice detorent from my every day thoughts of being pregnant/not being pregnant.


----------



## grandbleu

*MORNING *everyone!

*Crio* - Big :hugs: :hugs: so sorry...I'm really praying that you get some good news to end your horrible year...glad you are taking a bit of time off.

*Dimples* - that's a really high fever...I hope the Doctors will start to take your concerns seriously...try to get the little guy to cool down (cool baths, cool wash cloths) Hope he gets better fast.

*Anna* - Good luck symptom "spotting" :) Hope this is your cycle...seems like you did everything right.

How's everyone doing??? Any new testers or symptoms floating out there???


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Morning everyone,

Well its official i'm out the witch came back this morning. Oh well always next month. 

FX'd for some more BFP on the board soon xx


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Well its official i'm out the witch came back this morning. Oh well always next month.
> 
> FX'd for some more BFP on the board soon xx

*Babyfairy *- sorry hon...might be joining you by the end of the weekend...I'm so hopeful but then I feel like a fool...just have to wait.


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Grandbleu: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun x

And for the rest of you girls xx


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Afternoon Ladies,
Just though I'd share something with you all. I finally caved and bought a physic reading from Aimee :blush::haha:
She said:
_For you I see a BFP in January 2011. I see this to be a baby girl, I also see two more pregnancies in your future._ :happydance:

I know this may not come true, but it really gives me hope I'll get my BFP before my angels due date. It only cost £1.73 so what the hey!

Crio - I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time :hugs:
Grandbleu - Good Luck, got my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:
Babyfairy - Sorry to hear :witch: got you :hugs:
Anna - Good Luck, got my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:
Dimples - I hope your LO is okay :flow:


----------



## grandbleu

*Fooled Heart&#9829;* - Oh that's exciting what Aimee said on your reading...FXed that it all comes true...it's nice encouragement.


----------



## sparkle

Fooled Heart- thats an inspiring reading :)

I tested this am- BFN, in my heart I think I know I'm out.... 

Crio, did you test??


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Sparkle* sorry about a Friday BFN! :hug: :hugs:

:cry:I'm 12 DPO and entering the "depressive" part of my cycle...hope is fading...don't have tests so I'm not testing but I'm definitely feeling a waning belief that I'm preggo. 

What DPO are you *Sparkle*???

*Crio* - how're you holding up!?


----------



## grandbleu

*BIG NEWS!* Just wanted to share my sister (twin) just had her baby (a month early! but mom and baby are fine and healthy). Our babies were going to be 3 months apart and little cousins. I am overjoyed for her (she had a long TTC and unexplained infertility so it wasn't an easy road) but at the same time I'm so sad that I'm still not pregnant and that our little cousin babies will never meet. :cry: I just needed to tell people that understand. Thanks for letting me.


----------



## samiam

Oh Grandbleu,

First of all, congratulations to your sister. And hey, this is a good sign. You're twins and she had a difficult road, but succeeded. I think this means that you will definitely get pregnant and have a lovely beautiful baby who will love his/her slightly older cousin.


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations grandbleu!! What lovely news. My little man was 5 and a bit weeks early, not that you can tell now!

I think I'm 13 dpo, been thinking about next cycle. Bought some soy today...

Really hope you're ok crio

x


----------



## shelleney

Hello ladies.
Sorry I havent been on for a while - busy busy busy at work.
Anyways, have been reading back through everyones messages, so im up to date.
Sorry for those with a :bfn: but i believe youre not out til the :witch: rears its ugly head! I had a :bfn: on Tuesday, but as the :witch: is late, im still holding out a small amount of hope :cloud9:
xx


----------



## samiam

Okay girls. A possibly silly (derived from hope) question. If there was a faint line on my OPK today (and no line whatsoever on the past three days), does this mean that I may be moving toward O? I know it's not a positive OPK unless the line is as dark or darker than the test line, but is it a progressive sort of thing?


----------



## SKAV

grandbleu said:


> *Fooled Heart* - Oh that's exciting what Aimee said on your reading...FXed that it all comes true...it's nice encouragement.

hiya Grandbleu..sorry if I'm buldging into the thread from nowhere :wacko:
Just wanted to know who this Aimee was whether it was Aimee Behan? Could have asked Fooled_Heart..but she's offline now... 
TIA..and GL in testing...Hoping and praying you,me and EVERYONE get our "BFP"s https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/Large%20Smilies/1lg003prayer1.gif

**Edited** Congrats !! wonderful news with you rtein sisy..hey dont feel down..you are one person who seems to encourage others so much...I sure do feel some great news is ahead of you and you will have ur BFP soon...be positive about it...God loves you.. :hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls. 

Apologies for radio silence, enforced holiday means no company internet facilities. Typing this on my trusty blackberry so apologies for any typos!

Haven't tested today, figured it was too soon after yesterdays BFN. Am going to wait til AF is due now.

As for symptom spotting, have had a couple of random bouts of nausea today (having one now but could have been tonights dinner of frozen stew. BBs are also tenderish, but could be impending AF. Flat refusing to get my hopes up now. As I said before I'm pretty much writing off this year til further notice.

Grandbleu - congrats on your new nephew or niece. I'm sure it must be really a conflicting time for you, but as another poster said, you can take solace from the fact that you two share a genetic makeup - if she can do it, so can you. And now your rainbow baby will have a lovely big cousin to play with and look up to. I have 8 big cousins and they mean the world to me. Huge hugs babe, I know you'll get your happy news soon. You deserve it, you've been such an awesome support to us here. X x X

How's the rest of my girls this eve?

Crio x


----------



## LiSa2010

Congratulations to your sister grandbleu!! keeping my Fx's that you'll get your :bfp: as well.

as for me, still staying positive even though Im so lost with all these symptoms and chart temping and what not...LOL

on another note, it's FRIDAY!!! 
TGIF EVERYONE! :happydance: 
thank goodness b/c this has been the longest work week ever!!! 



:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

Grandbleu: Congratulations! Is this your first time becoming an aunt? Did you sis have a boy or a girl? I know it must be hard to not have everything exactly how you'd imagined it, but I'm confident that you'll give your little niece or nephew a little cousin very soon. :baby:
Any new symptoms today???

Samiam:  I started using OPK's for the first time this cycle, and I too was confused about the faint line thing. It seemed to me that the test line got darker as I got closer to the + reading, but I'm not sure if that means anything. It makes sense though, right?

Well, I'm only 3DPO and already "symptom" spotting - had a headache all day and could barely drag my ass out of bed. This is so pathetic of me! I'll probably be itching to POAS by the end of this weekend! :muaha:
After being a BNB member for the past month, I've noticed that most women POAS before their AF is due...and continue to do so until either :witch: or :bfp: arrive. Think of how much $ $ $ these companies are making off of us! I think we should all start reconsidering our current career paths and get into the HPT business!

:af:Good luck to everyone testing this weekend! :af:


----------



## LiSa2010

I could definitely go for a different career path LOL!

Fx'd for your :bfp: Anna


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *AnnaP* - Symptom spotting drives me nutty :wacko: but it comes with the TWW territory. Stay away from POAS - I totally agree that HPT companies are making out like bandits with all this early testing...I don't like that they are making heaps out of our disappointment (well for some lucky ladies they get their BFPs!). 

*Crio* - I was wondering what happened to you but glad it's just no internet at home and nothing worse. Nauseous is good! :sick:

*Samiam* - sorry don't know anything about how OPK's work??? :shrug: But hope you get a definite positive soon!

*Shelleney* - have to hold on to the hope will AF arrives...it's all we got!
*
Sparkle* - I'm thinking already about the next cycle...got some bad news this morning on my temps...so I'm thinking I may be out :nope:

*Skav* - no worries you can come on the thread whenever you want :)! Thanks for the encouragement!
*
LisaS *- Glad you are staying positive...we could use an extra dose of PMA! What part of the cycle are you at?

*Morning to everyone* I might have accidentally missed :wave: hope everyone's doing well.

PS. *AFM* - huge temp dip this morning...still holding out hope since there is absolutely no sign of Madame AF (I HATE HER!) but I doubt that I can be pregnant with such a serious drop...had a good cry this morning already :cry:


----------



## shelleney

Morning everyone!
Grandbleu, when are you planning on testing? or are you waiting for the :witch: ?
Shes 2 days late for me now.... FXd :cloud9:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

shelleney said:


> Morning everyone!
> Grandbleu, when are you planning on testing? or are you waiting for the :witch: ?
> Shes 2 days late for me now.... FXd :cloud9:
> xx

That's exciting *Shelleney*! If I were 2 days late I would test...I'm expecting AF tomorrow with my temp drop this morning so definitely waiting for the evil witch BLEH! I was holding out till Monday anyway because I can't stand the disappointment of a BFP. 

FXed for you hon! I hope we get some more BFPs off this thread.


----------



## shelleney

Im not testing again, coz I already had a bfn on tuesday. Dont want to have to see a lonely pink line again. just gonna wait for the :witch:
And maybe if she isnt here by next weekend, I will test?
I havent been tempting, so I dont know what happening, and I didnt use a OPK, so I dont know when or if I even O'd?
Maybe I need to start tracking things more, so then Im in the picture?

Anyways, I really hope the :witch: doesnt come for you. How late can she be before you will test?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I got my BFP last time on DPO14 so I was going to test Monday (1 day after that to ensure) 

I totally agree with you on the lonely pink line...it's just like a slap in the face. I think it's a good policy to just wait it out...if you're pregnant AF won't come and if you're not well she will. It's hard to wait for sure. I would definitely test Monday if you make it through the weekend with no sign of the evil lady. 

FXed for you hon!:happydance:

PS. I got my BFP the first time when I didn't temp, OPK or do anything really special. :)


----------



## shelleney

Im the same, Hun. Got my BFP last time without doing anything special, just :sex: didnt know anything about my cycle or anything. just knew when af was due, and when she didnt arrive took a test. actually, I took 6 tests over the space of a week. first 3 were negative, next 3 were positive. so i dont feel too disheartened by my BFN on tuesday.
Hey, do you wanna be testing buddies? If we both make it through the weekend without the :witch: rearing her ugly head, we can both test on Monday?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

shelleney said:


> Im the same, Hun. Got my BFP last time without doing anything special, just :sex: didnt know anything about my cycle or anything. just knew when af was due, and when she didnt arrive took a test. actually, I took 6 tests over the space of a week. first 3 were negative, next 3 were positive. so i dont feel too disheartened by my BFN on tuesday.
> Hey, do you wanna be testing buddies? If we both make it through the weekend without the :witch: rearing her ugly head, we can both test on Monday?
> xx

Would love to be test buddies on Monday...I'm wishing hoping praying that AF stays away for me...TEMP DROPS SUCK!


----------



## shelleney

I'm wishing hoping praying that AF stays away for you too, Hun!
FXd :dust:
xx


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies, hope you're all well! Crio sounds like a crappy year for you, fingers crossed for the next one. I lost my nan too this year and it's been very sad :(

Grandbleu, congrats to your sister, lovely news, I can imagine you'll be the best auntie ever and in time the best mummy too :)

I still havent come on since my m/c, 6 weeks on Monday and its getting me down. Tested this morning and it was negative which I am fine with really as I'd like to get back to normal but it's so frustrating not knowing when she's coming. had a little cry this morning and got a lovely hug from OH so I might have a little sleep this afternoon to feel better in time for a girlie night out tonight! yay! 

love to all x


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

grand: I am not sure what cycle I am on right now. I thought I O'd Dec 3rd but dont think so b/c had 2 days of high temps but then a huge drop the 3rd day and every day after that has been below the cover line until this morning actually. happy about that!!! :happydance:

hey, Ive read somewhere, cant really remember where exactly but I read that if you have a dip in temp and then rises again that it was due to Implantation. its worth researching I think. GL!


----------



## SKAV

PP is correct.. a dip and guess I read it in FF that its called a triphasic chart..
This is what I found *"A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. "*
Dont let yourself down Grandbleu..can't wait till Mon ..!!:happydance: I hope and pray u get your BFP..and everyone else too.. mwaaaaaaaaaahz


----------



## bluey

Grandbleu, just thought I'd let you know by way of encouragement...the day I found out I was pregnant with Thomas my temp took a huge dip in the morning. It was the day before I was expecting AF. I was in floods of tears to my DH saying I couldn't go on trying any more, that there was obviously something wrong & we'd never be able to conceive - this was the end of our 18th cycle of TTC. Well, later that day we received DH's sperm analysis results (A.O.K), our referral letter for specialist fertility investigations, & I decided to use up the last of my IC's - and got a BFP! Thomas is now nearly 11 months old! 

So don't be reading too much into that temp dip - it ain't over til that fat old witch starts singing!


----------



## grandbleu

Wow that's amazing *Bluey* - I hope I can tell a similar story in a few months :) Still holding on to the last bits of hope. (I totally had the same reaction to my temp dip...woke up poor OH in tears.


----------



## grandbleu

:cry:​
Well in my heart I am out this cycle...thank you for letting me just get all TWW crazy on you symptom spotting and holding out baby hope till the very end. I wanted this sucky year to end on a high note but I guess it wasn't meant to be. 

(temps still low and brown spotting...she'll be right on time 28 days like clockwork...oh how I loathe her right now!)

Well off for a good cry and wishing the ladies still in this cycle my extra baby dust since I don't need it anymore :dust: I could sure use some good news from you to lift my spirits and nothing's better than seeing a TTCAL girl graduate with her BFP in hand. GOOD LUCK!!!

:cry:​


----------



## sparkle

Oh grandbleu I'm so sorry :hugs:

I feel the same this morning too. 2011 will be your year I hope. In the meantime you can relax and throw yourself into the Christmas celebrations I hope.

Xxx


----------



## Amygdala

Grandbleu big :hugs:
Be good to yourself and enjoy all the Christmas loveliness that you can enjoy now (mulled wine, smoked salmon, champagne, Christmas pudding and brandy butter, hmmmm I'm getting hungry here...) and then prepare for a new start in the new year! September babies rock and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for one for you!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grandbleu! :cry:
Im really sorry for you. But 2010 was obviously not your year (hasnt it just been the shittest year ever, ladies?)
But i really believe 2011 will be your year (and hopefully all the other ladies year)
Please enjoy yourself over Christmas, and then throw yourself into TTC in the New Year.
I will be thinking of you (and possibly joining you in the OTWW thread)
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks ladies! I really needed a bit of encouragement...

*Sparkle* - 2011 better be the BEST YEAR EVER!!! How are you holding up? Have you tested again? Or just waiting for AF now?

*Amy* - You forgot soft cheeses!!! I'm a French cheese fiend...with a lovely glass of red :wine: I will definitely be taking advantage of my non-pregnant status to enjoy some of the "prohibited" things :winkwink:

*Shelleney* - totally not a happy year...for most of us I'm thinking...I just can't help but thinking how completely unfair it is that we must be in the position of feeling lost, helpless and sad...so unfair...Yep I'll be over the OTWW and trying my little heart out for a September 2011 baby. Good luck to you Shelleney this cycle!


BFPS TO ALL!!! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

Grandbleu I'm just waiting now I don't want to see that bfn again.

I love soft cheese too!! Mmmm

I told my oh 2010 had been rubbish and he reminded me we got married- oops!!


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle, im in the same boat. Just waiting for the :witch: to arrive, coz cant face seeing another BFN.
FXd she doesnt arrive for either of us, hey?
Grandbleu, im glad you're thinking of positive things about not being pregnant. If the :witch: arrives for me, I will be enjoying Bucks Fizz and Pate over Christmas!:winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> I told my oh 2010 had been rubbish and he reminded me we got married- oops!!

That was my first smile of the day! :) LOL - big OOPS. That was indeed a happy time...it's funny because I don't think I would think 2010 was so crappy if it hadn't been overshadowed with losing my baby...in fact it would have been the wonderful year in which I got pregnant...

FXed for you *Sparkle* and *Shelleney* that AF stays away! (and any other TWWaiter who's still holding on to the hope!


----------



## sparkle

Glad I made you smile grandbleu.

My friend just text me to say she's had her baby girl. I sobbed, ridiculous since I'm so happy for her. They've been through hell.

Here's to the witch staying away.... For all of us

how long will you wait shelleney?


----------



## shelleney

sparkle said:


> Here's to the witch staying away.... For all of us

Here here!!! :af::ninja:

I dont know how long to wait, Sparkle. my OH wants to wait til next weekend. but i want to test today! maybe we will compromise and do it on wednesday? lol
How long are you gonna wait if the :witch: doesnt come?
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Grandbleu - I'm so sorry babe :hugs:. You really deserve a bit of good luck - hopefully 2011 will be the year we all get it.

Well, I suspect I'll be joining you before too long - another BFN this morning. Cheapie test, FMU, period due between now and Tuesday. Still have sore BBs and the nausea bouts, but putting that down to PMS now. Wish I'd paid more attention to my cycles before I TTC.

How is everyone else this morning? Hope the Witch with a B :winkwink: is staying away.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Crio* She's definitely a B*&$%! - you definitely deserve a bit of good news this holiday...what a crazy year for you...I'm just glad you have a wonderful OH to go through everything with you. Sorry about the BFN this AM...BLEH...

Here's to 2011! (LOTS AND LOTS of babies better be a coming for us all!)


----------



## shelleney

Morning Crio. sorry to hear about your bfn.
But its not over til the :witch: arrives, so theres still hope. im keeping everything crossed for you. :af:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Not sure how long to wait. I think I'm due yesterday/ today so will prob wait for tues/ wed if she doesn't come.


Sending lots of hugs and positive vibes to all xxx


----------



## Little S

Hi ladies... I'm out too. The witch came this morning and I had a good cry too... but in another way Im just relieved that my body is back to normal after MC. Im already thinking about next cycle and will prob ovulate around Xmas day (if my previous cycles are anything to go by). 
Had a panic thinking that it will never happen for me now after the MC.... feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

Grandbleu - here's to next year.... im sure it will be our turn soon hun. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx good luck ladies and enjoy xmas! xxx


----------



## sparkle

Sorry she came little s- at least you'll know your cycle now.

Here's to next year x


----------



## Anna Purna

I say GOOD RIDDANCE to 2010! :finger:
I'm sorry to everyone who got a :bfn: this weekend. :hugs:
If I don't get my :bfp: this cycle I'll definitely be enjoying some stinky cheese, bubbly, red wine, sushi, pate...all the bad stuff!


----------



## Anna Purna

sparkle said:


> I told my oh 2010 had been rubbish and he reminded me we got married- oops!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Our poor baby daddies!


----------



## shelleney

Anna Purna said:


> I say GOOD RIDDANCE to 2010! :finger:

I agree Anna.

Sorry to hear about your AF Little S. Good luck for your next cycle.
And good luck with testing this week, Sparkle! FXd!
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: all,
so sorry for those who didnt get their :bfp: this month. heres the biggest :hugs: to you all. 

Im still in limbo on my cycle since the m/c. I thought I O'd about a week and a half ago but Im thinking that I may test anyway this Wed.....(12dpo?) just because the :witch: hasnt gotten me yet. 

Ive had small amounts of EWCM the past 3 days and my temps are all over the place....

keeping Fx'd for all those who are going to test this week that you get your :bfp:s


----------



## Amberyll23

Popping in to say hello to all of you wonderful, special ladies. I have been baking cookies all weekend, which means very little time for the internet!

I am so sorry, Grandbleu and Little S on your BFNs. 

I am confident that this group is going to see LOTS of 2011 BFPs! It is in the cards, I tell you! 

:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## sparkle

I caved in again this morning.... BFN

where is my period????!!!


----------



## sparkle

Amber- cookies sound yummy, which kind did you bake?


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!
Well, I had another :bfn: this morning.
Im CD32 with no sign of the :witch: either.
Im abit confused to say the least.
If Im not pregnant, I wish the :witch: would just arrive, so I can move on to the next cycle. I hate being stuck here in limbo.
And if I am pregnant, where the hell is my :bfp: ?
Thank you for letting me get that off my chest :blush:
How are you all today?
xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Sparkle, seems you were typing at the same time as me.
We are in the same position, hey? Whats going on???:wacko:
xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies!
> Well, I had another :bfn: this morning.
> Im CD32 with no sign of the :witch: either.
> Im abit confused to say the least.
> If Im not pregnant, I wish the :witch: would just arrive, so I can move on to the next cycle. I hate being stuck here in limbo.
> And if I am pregnant, where the hell is my :bfp: ?
> Thank you for letting me get that off my chest :blush:
> How are you all today?
> xx

No sign of my AF either. Temps all over the place too. FF claims that I will get AF today, but there are none of the normal signs that I will. I agree with you Shelleney, that limbo SUCKS!


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: all,
> so sorry for those who didnt get their :bfp: this month. heres the biggest :hugs: to you all.
> 
> Im still in limbo on my cycle since the m/c. I thought I O'd about a week and a half ago but Im thinking that I may test anyway this Wed.....(12dpo?) just because the :witch: hasnt gotten me yet.
> 
> Ive had small amounts of EWCM the past 3 days and my temps are all over the place....
> 
> keeping Fx'd for all those who are going to test this week that you get your :bfp:s

Lisa--I may test on Wed too because I'm in the same place as you, tho I will be at CD32 (?) by then and I have no signs of AF arriving. I hate limbo.


----------



## grandbleu

Hey TWWaiters - just checking in and seeing how everyone is getting on this Monday morning. 

Sorry about limbo land ladies...it does indeed suck...hope you get some answers soon in the form of a BFP! That would be absolutely LOVELY!
:dust:


----------



## samiam

Oh and I forgot to say it, Grandbleu, but sorry that the witch got you. At this point, I am so desperate to be somewhere other than limbo, I would have traded places with you if I could have.


----------



## grandbleu

Awww Hon...really sorry...I really do hope you get your AF soon or your BFP...is this your 1st cycle after your M/C then?


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Awww Hon...really sorry...I really do hope you get your AF soon or your BFP...is this your 1st cycle after your M/C then?

Yes, it is. :(


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning my gorgeous girlies.

May I join you in Limbo please? Period was due todayish, and... Not a sausage. Not a cramp (I get them in my back horribly), not a spot of blood, don't want chocolate, don't want to murder anyone...:shrug:

What I do have is heartburn (acid reflux, I think, for my Stateside mummies-in-waiting) sore bubs, and copious amounts of snow white CM (TMI sorry).

Confused, but happy not to be out just yet.


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Morning my gorgeous girlies.
> 
> May I join you in Limbo please? Period was due todayish, and... Not a sausage. Not a cramp (I get them in my back horribly), not a spot of blood, don't want chocolate, don't want to murder anyone...:shrug:
> 
> What I do have is heartburn (acid reflux, I think, for my Stateside mummies-in-waiting) sore bubs, and copious amounts of snow white CM (TMI sorry).
> 
> Confused, but happy not to be out just yet.

Oh oh oh--crossing fingers and toes for you. I have no signs of anything either direction. No BFP signs (sore boobs was my big one and exhaustion) and no AF signs (no cramps, no heavy feeling). I am feeling exhausted, but I think that might just be depression creeping in (bad work load, worried about finances, my honey is back in Ireland again, etc.). Ah well. Onward and upward, right?


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - all signs are pointing toward something POSITIVE...definitely hoping and praying for you...I could use some happy news even if it's not for me :) (you too *Samiam* and *Lisa*!)


----------



## sparkle

Criosaidh- that is sounding so positive!!
Keeping everything crossed for you.

I love the phrase limboland- although hate being in it!


----------



## Amberyll23

Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies in limbo! I really want to see some more BFPs out of this thread!!

Sparkle--

I make all kinds of cookies!!! Growing up, my Gram always baked tons of different cookies for the holidays (she still does, but a lot less, at 85 years young, she has cut back quite a bit) for family and friends and, a few years back, I decided to start up that tradition myself! 

So this weekend I baked: Snickerdoodles, Gingersnaps, 2 kinds of hershey kiss cookies, cherry cordial cookies, the traditional butter cut out cookies with icing, buckeyes, white chocolate bark, triple chocolate cookies, chocolate mint cookies, chocolate expresso iced cookies, loaded oatmeal and raisin cookies, and my personal favorite: rasberry lemon thumbprint cookies!!

Baking relaxes me so much, it was exhausting but so worth it!


----------



## kizzyt

wowsers! that's a lot of cookies! what do you do with them once you've made them all???


----------



## grandbleu

Ummmm...*Amber*...where do you live LOL! cuz I'm coming over to steal some cookies (THAT IS A LOT OF COOKIES)...and perfect timing since my sweet tooth has come out since the :witch: arrived.

:munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:​


----------



## Amberyll23

Grandbleu-- I live in Pittsburgh, PA with a ton of nasty weather knocking on our door, maybe I should bring them to you in France! :thumbup:

kizzyt-- What I do with them--I give containers of cookies to friends and family (like my Gram did) as holiday gifts, I am even shipping some to a friend who had back surgery this year, and my DH and I always bring in some to our offices to get inhaled at the coffee pot! We also usually travel around the holidays, so I take whatever is left over from the gifting and the office indulging to be eaten by everyone where we stop by!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh that's a bit far...what's your best (or rather easiest recipe). I'd love to bring in some Xmas cheer for me and OH (we're on our own with no family anywhere nearby). If you think that there's one of those cookies that I could make easily and it would still be yummy I'd love any advice...something very Xmasy! :) THANKS:winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

I have oodles and oodles of recipes!! What are your favorite kind of cookies and I will share any of my recipes happily!!


----------



## grandbleu

Amberyll23 said:


> I have oodles and oodles of recipes!! What are your favorite kind of cookies and I will share any of my recipes happily!!

Well - we love chocolate and mint so that might be a good start...I saw one of those on your list of cookies. You can PM me the recipe or leave a visitor message so we won't totally hijack this thread :winkwink:.


----------



## sparkle

Wow they sound delicious!! I'd love to have time to make cookies what great presents!!


----------



## samiam

Oh dear oh dear. I'm trying not to feel desperate, but if AF does not arrive today or tomorrow, then when I next see my dearest, there is no way I will be fertile and so I am all a mess. I feel weepy and just cannot stop remembering how happy we both were when I found out about the first one. This whole thing feels more and more like a cruel joke and, other than you ladies, no-one seems to understand. Please forgive the pity party. Maybe the emotions mean that AF is almost here? I just want either a BFP or AF, but if AF, right now, please.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello Wonderful ladies :hi:

all this talk about cookies is making me hungry for some....mmmmm :munch:
so yea, it sucks being in AF/BFP limbo.... 

Crio: my EWCM turned to white CM too! I also have sore boobs, was nauseaus last night, and had cramps this morning but they're gone now. Fx'd.
Sam: YaY!! a testing buddy :hugs:
Grandbleu: thanks as always!!! :winkwink:


here's a bunch of baby :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> Oh dear oh dear. I'm trying not to feel desperate, but if AF does not arrive today or tomorrow, then when I next see my dearest, there is no way I will be fertile and so I am all a mess. I feel weepy and just cannot stop remembering how happy we both were when I found out about the first one. This whole thing feels more and more like a cruel joke and, other than you ladies, no-one seems to understand. Please forgive the pity party. Maybe the emotions mean that AF is almost here? I just want either a BFP or AF, but if AF, right now, please.

oh Sam, I feel so bad that I cant give you a physical hug but here are some virtual :hug: for you!! 
Our time will come. :hugs:


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Samiam -- :hugs: I hope that you get your answers within the next day or so, one way or the other! You mentioned getting weepy and emotional, those are symptoms I generally get in the days before AF visits me. And in the week before, I am very irritable (and it is usually DH that notices before I do!). Keeping my fingers x'd for you!

Grandbleu--will go home and raid my recipes, will send you a couple good ones! 

Lisa2010--those sound like good signs!! Also keeping my fingers x'd for positive results with those symptoms!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Evening lovelies!

How are we all?

Big hugs Sam, hopefully it's just delayed good news. X Hun, stay tough babes.

Cookies sound mega awesome, might have to have a bash at baking myself! 

Well, the witch is still not here. Been fine today, went to Camden. (don't think I've mentioned this before but I'm Gothically inclined Camden is kind of my spiritual home :haha:) 

Was fine all day, but I'm so tired now! Also itchy in the lady bumps regions, and they're EXTREMELY sensitive to the cold!

Would like your opinions ladies. I had spotting/pink discharge on Saturday, followed by a BFN on Sunday. Would tomorrow be too early to test again? I've only got cheapies now, can't afford to keep splashing out on FRERs.

How are the other inhabitants of Limboland? X


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow, there's a big crowd in limbo today! I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you. :bfp::af::dust::bfp::af:

samiam: :hugs: I hope I'm not being too nosy here :blush:, but I was just curious about your dearest - does he travel a lot or do you live in different cities? I know how you feel about no one understanding except for the women on this board. I don't know what I'd do without the support I get here!

amberyll23: Ummmmmm, cookies. :munch:

criosaidh: how many days late are you now? How 'cheap' are your cheapies? If they're dollar store cheapies, I don't see the harm in trying it again tomorrow AM. But perhaps you shouldn't listen to me - I'm a POAS addict. :test:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi babe,

The tests I've been using are generic Tescos ones. A bit of nosing and I found they are made by Surescreen. A bit more nosing and I found out they are sensitive to 25 miu/ml, the same as Clearblue digis. Ok... I am officially obsessional... :wacko:

Oh, and I'm only one day late. First cycle after MMC, 4 weeks to the day since D&C. Negative HPT 2 days before D&C.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hello Ladies,
It's been a few days since I've posted on here. My son was taking up a lot of my time. Thankfully his fever has broke, and we are hopefully on the up-swing!
I just caught up on my reading, and it seems like many of you ladies are feeling similar to myself. I drove by my the Drs. office today and got really teary eyed, remembering how awful that day was when we found out we lost our baby. I made it throughout the day, but then my friend had her ultrasound today at the same Drs. office, and sent me big smiley faces. I am so happy for her, as it took 1 year of hard-core trying and then clomid for a month for them to get pregnant, but I am selfishly sad, especially when she tells me they are having twins! Absolutely thrilled...but sad at the thought of my own loss. I would've been 20 weeks next week. A few of you mentioned that you are either relieved that your body seems to be getting back to normal, or others wishing to feel "normal". My 1rst cycle after my D&C came at 29 days. I am now waiting for cycle #2. Today is CD 29 from the day I started spotting. If we go by the day I actually started bleeding continuously, then it's CD 26. For me, I am feeling that strong desire to have my body feel normal again! I have been so tired, bloated, backache, some twinges of pain...but have chalked it up to PMS. I have been my moody self (like normal before AF and pregnancy). I just want answers. Since I am unsure what CD I am at, I tested twice and it could've been WAY too early! But at the same time, I dont' think this is my month. I just want my AF to come, so I can move on. Thanks for the rant, and I appreciate the support and knowing my thoughts and feelings aren't crazy...if they are then we are all crazy together. Hehe. :)


----------



## shelleney

Morning Limboland Ladies!!!
Argh, what a rubbish place this is!! (Limboland, i mean)
But i am possibly about to leave here, and move over to the OTWW thread. I have had light pink discharge for the last 12 hours, so I assume the :witch: is on her way?
How is everyone today? I hope you all leave Limboland soon, with a :bfp: and not the :witch: 
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning campers.

Couldn't be IB could it Shell?

I tested again this morning, FMU, 25 miu/ml test, 16 dpo aaand....

Nothing, nathin', nada. Gutted aswell because I thought a line was forming as the test "washed over", but it went away. Argh!!! WTF is going on with my stupid body? Retched when I got up and smelled last nights dishes, boobs feel heavy and tender, still have loads of White CM... :shrug:

God, I so want to be pregnant. :cry:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Wow, there's a big crowd in limbo today! I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of you. :bfp::af::dust::bfp::af:
> 
> samiam: :hugs: I hope I'm not being too nosy here :blush:, but I was just curious about your dearest - does he travel a lot or do you live in different cities? I know how you feel about no one understanding except for the women on this board. I don't know what I'd do without the support I get here!
> 
> :

Anna--thanks. And :hugs: back to you. Not too nosy at all. For the moment, my partner lives in a different country! He moved over for work and I cannot follow him until my teaching term ends in the Spring. :(


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Morning campers.
> 
> Couldn't be IB could it Shell?
> 
> I tested again this morning, FMU, 25 miu/ml test, 16 dpo aaand....
> 
> Nothing, nathin', nada. Gutted aswell because I thought a line was forming as the test "washed over", but it went away. Argh!!! WTF is going on with my stupid body? Retched when I got up and smelled last nights dishes, boobs feel heavy and tender, still have loads of White CM... :shrug:
> 
> God, I so want to be pregnant. :cry:

Crio--It sounds exactly like my first pregnancy. I had three BFNs before a BFP. Hang in there!


----------



## samiam

dimplesmagee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> It's been a few days since I've posted on here. My son was taking up a lot of my time. Thankfully his fever has broke, and we are hopefully on the up-swing!
> I just caught up on my reading, and it seems like many of you ladies are feeling similar to myself. I drove by my the Drs. office today and got really teary eyed, remembering how awful that day was when we found out we lost our baby. I made it throughout the day, but then my friend had her ultrasound today at the same Drs. office, and sent me big smiley faces. I am so happy for her, as it took 1 year of hard-core trying and then clomid for a month for them to get pregnant, but I am selfishly sad, especially when she tells me they are having twins! Absolutely thrilled...but sad at the thought of my own loss. I would've been 20 weeks next week. A few of you mentioned that you are either relieved that your body seems to be getting back to normal, or others wishing to feel "normal". My 1rst cycle after my D&C came at 29 days. I am now waiting for cycle #2. Today is CD 29 from the day I started spotting. If we go by the day I actually started bleeding continuously, then it's CD 26. For me, I am feeling that strong desire to have my body feel normal again! I have been so tired, bloated, backache, some twinges of pain...but have chalked it up to PMS. I have been my moody self (like normal before AF and pregnancy). I just want answers. Since I am unsure what CD I am at, I tested twice and it could've been WAY too early! But at the same time, I dont' think this is my month. I just want my AF to come, so I can move on. Thanks for the rant, and I appreciate the support and knowing my thoughts and feelings aren't crazy...if they are then we are all crazy together. Hehe. :)

Glad to hear that the fever is broken. Hey, I know the exact feeling of craziness that wanting answers can give you. I'm still waiting for my first cycle to arrive and I'm at at CD30. I am so desperate for AF to come that I drank 3 cups of parsley tea last night. Today, so far, nothing.


----------



## samiam

Well, so far this morning, I can tell you that I've had another temp drop (probably due, in part, to the fact that I cracked the window last night in order to avoid roasting in here--the 80-year old lady downstairs cranks her heat up and it travels through the floor and I often wake up baking!). First night in ages I haven't woken up in a sweat. 

Last night I caved in and drank parsley tea--meant to bring on AF if she's ready to come. Nothing. I feel like Yukon Cornelius from Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. Always looking and testing for gold, and "nothing."


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Sam* - I heard Red Raspberry Leaf Tea can also help tone and contract the uterus maybe that would help??? That sucks about your OH not being around all the time and makes TTC so hard!

Hope all the others in Limboland get unstuck soon!:hugs:


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Hi *Sam* - I heard Red Raspberry Leaf Tea can also help tone and contract the uterus maybe that would help??? That sucks about your OH not being around all the time and makes TTC so hard!
> 
> Hope all the others in Limboland get unstuck soon!:hugs:

I'm going to try the raspberry leaf tea too! Thanks!


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies! :hi:

well I am officially out this month. the stupid :witch: got me last night. I am only spotting but I know it's her. so I didn't get my :bfp: for xmas :cry:
so depressed! I thought for sure I would get my bfp soon after the m/c since we're most fertile at this time, you know.....

on to the next month for me :cry: at least I'm not in limbo anymore. it's a horrible place to be in. 

hope everyone else testing gets their :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Lisa* - I found out on another thread but just wanted to say sorry again that she found you:hugs:. Now that you've had a 1st cycle though you know your body is completely ready to start actively trying and your lining will be nice and thick and ready for implantation this time around. We're cycling almost the same so I'll keep tabs on you...my O-day is Xmas day! I'm hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## LiSa2010

grandbleu said:


> Hey *Lisa* - I found out on another thread but just wanted to say sorry again that she found you:hugs:. Now that you've had a 1st cycle though you know your body is completely ready to start actively trying and your lining will be nice and thick and ready for implantation this time around. We're cycling almost the same so I'll keep tabs on you...my O-day is Xmas day! I'm hoping that is a good sign.

thanks grand!!!

this will be my second month of charting and I'm so happy I am cuz I'll
definitely start to notice things going on in my body....I don't officially have
AF yet being that I am only spotting and I've heard and read that spotting
doesn't count towards your actual AF. This is the reason why Im taking Vit B 
complex so that I can regulate AF and not have spotting before AF. this is 
also my first cycle after m/c and I started the vits after I stopped spotting 
from m/c so I probably won't see a change yet i guess. I have always 
spotted for a day or two before AF arrives and a day or two after AF 
leaves...sucks....so Im hoping to see a change in AF next cycle or hopefully 
not and I get that :bfp: LOL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Lisa- sorry the :witch: got you but it sounds positive that you are now able to keep track of your cycles.

Well I'm still in Limbo land, CD31 from my first day of mc. I don't know what to think, always been a regular 27/28 days even after mc before this one. With my son I tested 4 days early and BFP. 
Think I might buy a digi on the way home for tomorrow morning.....


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - I hope she stays away from you this holiday! We need some more BFPs on here this December :). Good luck hon! Let us know when you've tested!


----------



## kizzyt

sparkle I know how you feel, I am 43 days since 1st day of m/c now and still no sign. two tests and two bfn's, I just want AF now, so annoying. defo worth testing though, good luck!!


----------



## samiam

Sparkle and Kizzyt: That makes three of us. 

Sparkle, you and are are both on CD31. I was always 28 days to a tee. Do you have any symptoms of either BFP or AF?


----------



## grandbleu

samiam said:


> Sparkle and Kizzyt: That makes three of us.

You've got Crio as well so now there are 4 in limboland! :dust:!


----------



## samiam

RIGHT--Didn't mean to rule out Crio. I just keep on thinking that she's BFP already (in my head). I hope that's a sign for her!


----------



## grandbleu

samiam said:


> RIGHT--Didn't mean to rule out Crio. I just keep on thinking that she's BFP already (in my head). I hope that's a sign for her!

Nice one! I hope your premonition is correct! :dust: for CRIO!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Sparkle and Kizzyt: I read that your first AF after a MC/D&C can take anywhere from 4-6 weeks :( If it takes longer than 6 weeks, they say to call your Dr. The limboland is so hard. It was hard before my MC, let alone now where we all so badly want to be pregnant again. Hang in there ladies. For me, its so nice having the support of women who can relate to what we are all going through! :hug:

So, spotting is not considered "part of your AF" huh? Hmm...that would mean I am due today and I tested way too early last week (CD 9 and 10) I was so sure that I was going to get my AF this cycle I tested two days in a row, so that I was comfortable having a few beers on Saturday night. :) Well...today there is no sigh of AF. I felt so "off" last night. My whole body ached like I was getting the flu. I have a bloated belly, dark prominent veins, acne, some cramping, so tired...I even had some dry heaves this AM. I am going to go out today and crab another test. I haven't been keeping consistent temps, but yesterday my temp dipped still above the control line36.24, and today I took it at the same time and it was 36.86! Quite the shift. I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## kizzyt

thanks ladies, its definitely helpful to have this forum for support, I dont feel like I am going mad here!! I am going to book a docs appt on Thurs if no sign (which I dont think there will be), you cant help but worry about it and I am constantly thinking about it, so annoying!


----------



## Criosaidh

Sam: God I hope you are psychic lady! Really glad to read your wee boy is ok as well Hun. 

I have a confession... I went back to the test ten mins after reading it and there was an almost invisible line. Oh alright, I ripped the test apart so I could see the test strip itself. I'm not joking, it's the faintest thing you've ever thought you're probably imagining. And it was after the timeslot so its very possible that it's an evap.

Do we think I should test again in the morning, or leave it a bit longer? 

Dimples: :test: Good luck love, Fx'd. X

Kizz: chin up babe, hope you get good news at the Docs, or atleast a way to move forward.

Grandbleu: hope you're tucking in to plenty of yummy soft French yummy cheese and WINE. Sorry for shouting, love wine. Mmmm wine.

Thanks girls, huge hugs.

X x X


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> thanks ladies, its definitely helpful to have this forum for support, I dont feel like I am going mad here!! I am going to book a docs appt on Thurs if no sign (which I dont think there will be), you cant help but worry about it and I am constantly thinking about it, so annoying!

kizzyt--will you please let us know what the doctor says?


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Grandbleu: hope you're tucking in to plenty of yummy soft French yummy cheese and WINE. Sorry for shouting, love wine. Mmmm wine.

I say "cheers" to you lady...I'm enjoying a glass of red as we type :wine: 

Is there a picture left of this test you did...or is it completely shredded by now after tearing it apart...we want evidence! :winkwink:


----------



## Criosaidh

It doesn't even show up in a photo and OH can't see it. :cry:

Just been to bathroom and have pink discharge again. Thoroughly depressed and think OH is going to have me committed.

Chuck that wine over the channel will you babe?


----------



## sparkle

Ripping the test apart is all par for the course I say here! Test again in the morning I say!!

I was good and didn't buy a digi but tomorrow is the end of term and I want a glass if wine!


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Ripping the test apart is all par for the course I say here! Test again in the morning I say!!
> 
> I was good and didn't buy a digi but tomorrow is the end of term and I want a glass if wine!

So when are you planning to test?


----------



## dimplesmagee

So ladies...after a really bad day yesterday and being full of mood swings, and my belly hanging out of my shirt...I went to the store bought a test, ran home (even left my son in the car b/c we had to run out again) and peed on it. :bfp: I suppose I am not surprised...but at the same time, I am!!! I keep shaking everytime I think about it, and I feel bad for the beer I drank on Saturday. I stopped drinking my coffee this AM too. I am not sure its hit me yet. I am also scared, but excited. 
There's a song that I have been listening to lately and I love the words. It's Christian Contemporary, Josh Wilson Here are the lyrics:

*Before the Morning*
Do you wonder why you have to,
feel the things that hurt you,
if there's a God who loves you,
where is He now?
Maybe, there are things you can't see
and all those things are happening
to bring a better ending
some day, some how, you'll see, you'll see

Chorus
Would you dare, would you dare, to believe,
that you still have a reason to sing,
'cause the pain you've been feeling,
can't compare to the joy that's coming
so hold on, you got to wait for the light
press on, just fight the good fight
because the pain you've been feeling, 
it's just the dark before the morning

My friend, you know how this all ends
and you know where you're going,
you just don't know how you get there
so just say a prayer.
and hold on, cause there's good who love God,
life is not a snapshot, it might take a little time,
but you'll see the bigger picture

Once you feel the way of glory,
all your pain will fade to memory
once you feel the way of glory,
all your pain will fade to memory
memory, memory, yeah

I hope and pray the words to this song bring you all ladies comfort as it has so many times for myself, and still does.


----------



## samiam

dimplesmagee said:


> So ladies...after a really bad day yesterday and being full of mood swings, and my belly hanging out of my shirt...I went to the store bought a test, ran home (even left my son in the car b/c we had to run out again) and peed on it. :bfp: I suppose I am not surprised...but at the same time, I am!!! I keep shaking everytime I think about it, and I feel bad for the beer I drank on Saturday. I stopped drinking my coffee this AM too. I am not sure its hit me yet. I am also scared, but excited.
> There's a song that I have been listening to lately and I love the words. It's Christian Contemporary, Josh Wilson Here are the lyrics:
> 
> *Before the Morning*
> Do you wonder why you have to,
> feel the things that hurt you,
> if there's a God who loves you,
> where is He now?
> Maybe, there are things you can't see
> and all those things are happening
> to bring a better ending
> some day, some how, you'll see, you'll see
> 
> Chorus
> Would you dare, would you dare, to believe,
> that you still have a reason to sing,
> 'cause the pain you've been feeling,
> can't compare to the joy that's coming
> so hold on, you got to wait for the light
> press on, just fight the good fight
> because the pain you've been feeling,
> it's just the dark before the morning
> 
> My friend, you know how this all ends
> and you know where you're going,
> you just don't know how you get there
> so just say a prayer.
> and hold on, cause there's good who love God,
> life is not a snapshot, it might take a little time,
> but you'll see the bigger picture
> 
> Once you feel the way of glory,
> all your pain will fade to memory
> once you feel the way of glory,
> all your pain will fade to memory
> memory, memory, yeah
> 
> I hope and pray the words to this song bring you all ladies comfort as it has so many times for myself, and still does.

CONGRATS Dimples!!! WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Criosaidh

Huge Congrats babe. :hugs:

Don't worry about a beer or two or a morning cuppa. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you. 

C x x x


----------



## grandbleu

Wow congrats *Dimples*! Any tricks for us girls on the other side???

*Crio* (I know you're trying to avoid it) + *Sparkle* but you can have the rest of my wine...got a bit tipsy tonight...OK tomorrow starts serious TTC...reigning in the alcohol and caffeine consumption.


----------



## dimplesmagee

I am not sure when I ovulated this time...(I didn't think I did). But, I have to say the few things I have done all three times now...my OH on top :sex: and a pillow under my hips afterwards (normally I fall asleep like that and then wake up and move the pillow). And well, that's all I can think of that's been consistent.

Thanks ladies! Your "congrats" put a smile on my face, as I have been in a wee bit of shock I guess. I also want to say thanks for having such great listening ears! I needed this support the last few weeks.

:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Criosaidh

Well, I think that might be it for me girls. Put in a liner when I noticed the pink earlier and now there's more of it. None when I check my cervix though. Don't have cramps either. Just clutching at straws though, I think.

Please God? Just one piece of good news before I put this horrible year behind me?


----------



## dimplesmagee

I am sorry Crio! :(


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Dimples!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! :happydance:

Sorry Lisa that the :witch: got you, and sorry Crio that you think shes almost here :cry:
Put 2010 behind you, and heres to 2011!!

Ladies in Limboland - test test test! and I pray you all get BFPs for Christmas.

As for me :witch: got me today. Gonna enjoy Christmas and hope for a New Year BFP
xx


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations to you dimples!!

I don't know when to test. Think I will do another cheapy in the morning. I just wish I knew...


----------



## Criosaidh

Oh Shell, I'm sorry honey. 

Agreed on 2010. Bullocks tae ya, 2011 will be our year!


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Congratulations to you dimples!!
> 
> I don't know when to test. Think I will do another cheapy in the morning. I just wish I knew...


I think I may try to hold off until Friday morning.


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Dimples!!! 

Here's sending you lot's of baby glue and baby :dust: 

thanks Shell, I really hope 2011 is my year, been having a rough time with the hubby since our m/c 
but Im praying that once that hand on the clock strikes 12:00am New Years Day that our world will turn and do a complete 360 as well. 

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

dimplesmagee said:


> I am not sure when I ovulated this time...(I didn't think I did). But, I have to say the few things I have done all three times now...my OH on top :sex: and a pillow under my hips afterwards (normally I fall asleep like that and then wake up and move the pillow). And well, that's all I can think of that's been consistent.
> 
> Thanks ladies! Your "congrats" put a smile on my face, as I have been in a wee bit of shock I guess. I also want to say thanks for having such great listening ears! I needed this support the last few weeks.
> 
> :hug: and :dust:

Congratulations to you....!!! Tons of Baby dust to all and GL !!


----------



## shelleney

Criosaidh said:


> Oh Shell, I'm sorry honey.
> 
> Agreed on 2010. Bullocks tae ya, 2011 will be our year!

Very well said, Crio!

BFPs all round in 2011!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

shelleney said:


> Criosaidh said:
> 
> 
> Oh Shell, I'm sorry honey.
> 
> Agreed on 2010. Bullocks tae ya, 2011 will be our year!
> 
> Very well said, Crio!
> 
> BFPs all round in 2011!!!!!!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

I absolutly agree!!


----------



## shelleney

Ok, so now im not in the 2WW anymore, im gonna slink off to the OTWW thread for a fortnight.
I will keep popping in to check how everyone is getting on, and im hoping to see some more BFPs!
Baby dust to you all! :dust:
xx


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Congratulations to you dimples!!
> 
> I don't know when to test. Think I will do another cheapy in the morning. I just wish I knew...

Sparkle--I just noticed your signature. So you MCed on Nov 15th? So sorry. :hugs: I lost mine on Nov 14th. It's been a bad month since then. So now neither one of us has AF or BFP. We're limbo twins. Please please keep me posted if anything happens with you. I'm going to test on Friday morning, but I have no symptoms of anything. I feel completely physically neutral. I will let you know if anything happens with me.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Thanks again ladies...


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS DIMPLES!!! :wohoo:

criosaidh: you're still in! FX'd

sparkle and samiam: are you guys planning a POAS date? I hope to hear a simultaneous :bfp: announcement from you guys on Friday. FX'd

grandbleu: I would love to have a glass of wine today. Sadly I'm taking that as a bad sign as you're supposed to be turned off by alcohol when you're pregnant. :growlmad:

shelleney: take care of the OTWW thread for me. I hope I won't have to go back there, but it's good to know there will be good company if I do. 

lisa2010: 2011 WILL be your year. 

I know that 2011 will be better for all of us. :happydance:


----------



## dimplesmagee

W/ my first pregnancy and my 2nd for 10 weeks...I craved beer! So...not necessarily a sign. :)


----------



## sparkle

samiam said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you dimples!!
> 
> I don't know when to test. Think I will do another cheapy in the morning. I just wish I knew...
> 
> Sparkle--I just noticed your signature. So you MCed on Nov 15th? So sorry. :hugs: I lost mine on Nov 14th. It's been a bad month since then. So now neither one of us has AF or BFP. We're limbo twins. Please please keep me posted if anything happens with you. I'm going to test on Friday morning, but I have no symptoms of anything. I feel completely physically neutral. I will let you know if anything happens with me.Click to expand...

I will keep you posted, I have no real symptoms either. 

Lots of love to all the ladies in Limboland this morning x

Crio- how are you?


----------



## sparkle

I'm starting to think my cheapy tests are rubbish. Is 10miu going to pick up anything? I'm going to the chemists today (before the pub!)


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Hey girlies How are we all???

Congratulations Dimples!! Hope you have a good 9 months xx

Well i am totally confused. Started what i thought was my period it lasted 4/5 days but flow was never very heavy passed one collection of blood about size of 50p but other that that it was very light didnt need to wear tampon/pad as it was only when i wiped after toilet that i noticed anything. Blood was bright red. Tested and got BFN. What do you girls think...normally period is much heavier.

Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Hey girlies How are we all???
> 
> Congratulations Dimples!! Hope you have a good 9 months xx
> 
> Well i am totally confused. Started what i thought was my period it lasted 4/5 days but flow was never very heavy passed one collection of blood about size of 50p but other that that it was very light didnt need to wear tampon/pad as it was only when i wiped after toilet that i noticed anything. Blood was bright red. Tested and got BFN. What do you girls think...normally period is much heavier.
> 
> Thanks for any advice xx

Hi *babyfairy* - I don't know what cycle you are on post-M/C but if this is your first then it could be very light (mine was - really only lasted one day!) I think the lining might not be enough after a M/C to have a long or heavy period. Obviously everyone's experience will be different. After that 1st weird one my periods are totally back to normal (timing and flow). HTH


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Oh meant to say checked my cervix and it all high, very spongy and wet (TMI).


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Hey grandbleu, this is my first cycle post m/c so could just have been very light period xx


----------



## grandbleu

Xbaby.fairyX said:


> Hey grandbleu, this is my first cycle post m/c so could just have been very light period xx

Yeah I think that's probably it...your next one should be back in order. I think this is why some doctors say to wait at least one cycle since sometimes the lining in the uterus will not be thick enough to support implantation. In that sense I'm glad we waited one cycle since that was definitely the case with me.


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies,

congratulations dimples, yay!! another BFP!!

thanks for all your well wishes, such a lovely group here :) I'll let you all know what the docs say, I think I'll probably go in there ant just wail "what's wrong with meeeeeeeeee?" at them whilst sobbing. haha! feeling ok today but I know I'll be emotional tomorrow when I talk to them about it. Just want to know that I am normal! (well as close as I can be hehe)

xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning lovelies.

Baby fairy, when did the bleed stop and when did you test?

Update for me - got up this morning and pink discharge has stopped. It was less than 4 hours , that couldn't have been my period, could it ? Tested BFN again. :shipw:

TTC = :wacko: + :brat: > :baby:


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Morning lovelies.
> 
> Baby fairy, when did the bleed stop and when did you test?
> 
> Update for me - got up this morning and pink discharge has stopped. It was less than 4 hours , that couldn't have been my period, could it ? :shipw:
> 
> TTC = :wacko: + :brat: > :baby:

Morning hon - No that seems a bit light for a period especially if it stopped. How are your temps??? (if you're temping). Any cramping or tell-tale PMS symptoms???:shrug:


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning babe!

Not temping , will be doing next cycle though. No PMS signs at all. :shrug: argh-grrrr-angry-noises!


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Morning babe!
> 
> Not temping , will be doing next cycle though. No PMS signs at all. :shrug: argh-grrrr-angry-noises!

Crio--How late are you? I'm right there with you, but no signs of _anything_.


----------



## grandbleu

Boo to Limbo!:growlmad: Sorry ladies you have no signs...hope something happens soon...because a stay in limboland can drive a girl nutty!


----------



## Xbaby.fairyX

Criosaidh said:


> Morning lovelies.
> 
> Baby fairy, when did the bleed stop and when did you test?
> 
> Update for me - got up this morning and pink discharge has stopped. It was less than 4 hours , that couldn't have been my period, could it ? Tested BFN again. :shipw:
> 
> TTC = :wacko: + :brat: > :baby:


Bleed only stopped yesterday and I tested monday. But it was never that heavy. Going down south this weekend so may test friday or saturday again just to be 100% that it was my period.


----------



## samiam

Well, now FF tells me that I am waiting for ovulation. I suppose because I didn't get AF when it predicted. Temps are on the rise again, but they've been up and down. CM starting to seem more like O than AF. Enough. Off to the gym with me.

Alors Grandbleu. . tu parles francais? J'imagine. Je peux vous tutoyer? J'habitais à Paris six mois et Geneve cinq ans.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hey Sam. I was due on Monday, so three days late now. It is my first cycle since my D&C in November - maybe just still messed up? Had a neg PT two days before the D&C though, so would have thought things were primed to go again? Argh! Wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi Girls.

Well, that's a wrap for me. The witch with a B has arrived properly now. Spotting yesterday must have been the start. 

Ah well, at least I can have a proper boozy Christmas, and rather than boring ourselves to death with Xmas tv we can BD instead! 

Thanks for all your support ladies, hope this thread sees many more BFPs, super sticky ones!


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry she got you *Crio* - the :witch: is a B*&%$! But on the silver lining you are no longer stuck in limbo land and here's to Xmas sex! :sex: We will catch our eggs this cycle! :)


----------



## sparkle

Sorry she got you Crio. Here's to a very merry Christmas for you x


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi Girls.
> 
> Well, that's a wrap for me. The witch with a B has arrived properly now. Spotting yesterday must have been the start.
> 
> Ah well, at least I can have a proper boozy Christmas, and rather than boring ourselves to death with Xmas tv we can BD instead!
> 
> Thanks for all your support ladies, hope this thread sees many more BFPs, super sticky ones!


Crio--So sorry to hear that. I was convinced you were up the duff. Christmas BDing will do the trick!!


----------



## sparkle

Hey ladies, 

I'm out too. She just arrived :( Looks like a boost Christmas for me too!

See you soon with lots of BFPs I hope!


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Sparkle* - but you are out of limbo land and there are a bunch of us so at least we will have good company but I was hoping we'd get a few more BFPS. On to January New Year babies!


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm out too. She just arrived :( Looks like a boost Christmas for me too!
> 
> See you soon with lots of BFPs I hope!


OH Man. I'm alone in LIMBOLAND! :sad2: Enjoy your Christmas BDing!


----------



## shelleney

Crio and Sparkle - im sorry the :witch: got you both today. Sorry you didnt get the Christmas BFPs you were hoping for :cry:

But on to the positives - no more limbo land. :happydance: Boozy Crimbo :wine: Sexy crimbo :sex: New year BFP? :bfp:
Also, that makes you both CD1 and me CD2, so we can all be cycle buddies. Wanna join me over on the OTWW thread? :hugs:

Samiam - come on Hun. You can do it, you're our last hope now! FXd for a BFP for you! :dust:

xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Crio and Sparkle - im sorry the :witch: got you both today. Sorry you didnt get the Christmas BFPs you were hoping for :cry:
> 
> But on to the positives - no more limbo land. :happydance: Boozy Crimbo :wine: Sexy crimbo :sex: New year BFP? :bfp:
> Also, that makes you both CD1 and me CD2, so we can all be cycle buddies. Wanna join me over on the OTWW thread? :hugs:
> 
> Samiam - come on Hun. You can do it, you're our last hope now! FXd for a BFP for you! :dust:
> 
> xx

Thanks Shelleney!! I'll test Friday morning if there's still nothing.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: all,
here here for 2011 :bfp: s and that sam gets get :bfp: soon!!

heading over to the OTWW too. :hugs:

on to Jan 2011 BFPs :bfp: :bfp: YaY!!


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm still only at 8DPO. My ticker is definitely broken as time couldn't possibly be passing this slowly. :hissy:
The worst thing is that I'm pretty sure this isn't the month for me, but I'm still following the incredibly boring TWW diet just in case. 
My husband, ever the optimist, believes this IS the month (he says that every month) and he won't let me near that beautiful bottle of French red that we have on the shelf. Not even a sip! [-X
I know samiam and I are still in for this month, but who else is testing from this thread? Someone needs to step up and take one for the team - it's time to get knocked up!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Lisa. See you over in the OTWW thread!

And Anna, sorry!!! you're still in too!! Come on Girl!!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*AnnaP* - Come on hon - you need to give us a BFP!!! Have a glass of wine - it's not going to kill you and might help you just relax...one glass will not affect your baby who's taking it's nutrients now from your uterine lining and isn't directly connected to your blood supply yet. Don't go crazy crazy but I think a glass or two wouldn't hurt. Of course now you have to get past you OH LOL!


----------



## samiam

Anna!!! PHEW. I was very sad to imagine lingering alone here in limboland. Anything today?? The only thing I have is the past two days of increasing temps. Are you planning to test at some point? I was thinking tomorrow.


----------



## grandbleu

samiam said:


> Anna!!! PHEW. I was very sad to imagine lingering alone here in limboland. Anything today?? The only thing I have is the past two days of increasing temps. Are you planning to test at some point? I was thinking tomorrow.

*SamIam* - HOW EXCITING! raised temps are awesome this late in your cycle...definitely test tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Anna!!! PHEW. I was very sad to imagine lingering alone here in limboland. Anything today?? The only thing I have is the past two days of increasing temps. Are you planning to test at some point? I was thinking tomorrow.
> 
> *SamIam* - HOW EXCITING! raised temps are awesome this late in your cycle...definitely test tomorrow! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Grandbleu!! I will! Today I am focusing on staying warm. Blowing a hooley out there! :cold: 

Any news on your job? Fingers crossed.


----------



## grandbleu

samiam said:


> Any news on your job? Fingers crossed.

Nope didn't get job but at least I didn't get rejected. By the time I had applied they had already filled the position BOO. It wasn't a dream job so I'm not too bent up about it. Keep warm!


----------



## sparkle

Sam- your temps sound great! How exciting to be testing tomorrow!!


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Any news on your job? Fingers crossed.
> 
> Nope didn't get job but at least I didn't get rejected. By the time I had applied they had already filled the position BOO. It wasn't a dream job so I'm not too bent up about it. Keep warm!Click to expand...

Sorry about the job. But maybe something better will come along! And anyway, you're going to be too busy being pregnant to have a job. :happydance: I am in sort of the same sitch as you, being American (from Arizona) and having just moved over here for a year (at least). But I DO envy you the South of France. I love France and your view looks AMAZING.


----------



## grandbleu

Is your OH Scottish too??? Have you been able to find a job??? I just hate being useless and not having something else just makes me that more TTC/TWW crazy. Gosh Arizona to Scotland...what a change! I hope you are all bundled up! Are you going to stay awhile up there?


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Is your OH Scottish too??? Have you been able to find a job??? I just hate being useless and not having something else just makes me that more TTC/TWW crazy. Gosh Arizona to Scotland...what a change! I hope you are all bundled up! Are you going to stay awhile up there?

My OH is Irish, actually, but he was working/living here, which is why we're here and now he's off working in Ireland for the next six months, and flying in and out, so I am here holding down the fort most of the time, which makes me very bored, broody and homesick. I am a college teacher in the US, teaching online, so I have that, but it doesn't really allow for any human interaction that isn't on the computer, so I feel a bit stir-crazy. I can see how you would feel. But you're certainly not useless. You're getting the aquarium ready for a new wee fishy! And maybe this down time is just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

I love the water metaphor!!! We love the sea and swimming and snorkeling so it's perfect...yes my aquarium is going to be the best place for my new wee fishy. Too bad we aren't neighbors or we could get a coffee together :coffee: we are just so isolated here...no family...friends all over the place but not here. We live on top of a hill and can't get to town without a car...gosh I'm having myself one big pity party...

BRIGHT SIDE: It's sunny and has a beautiful view! :) OK done complaining.

I was a teacher too and trying to get back into it but without working papers for France or the UK (in the process) I can't really apply. 

Will your OH be back in time for :sex: and you O time!!!??? When will you ovulate do you think this cycle? (I'm Xmas day! or Xmas eve!)


----------



## samiam

Ah, the old working papers. . . . pain in the tush, they are. I really wish we were neighbors. A warm cup of whatever and some conversation would be great!

Sunny is good, though. Sunny is supposed to help you get preg! I'm reading this great book called Getting Pregnant https://www.amazon.com/Getting-Pregnant-What-Need-Right/dp/0684864045/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292499946&sr=8-1, more for the miscarriage information than anything and I must say, that it's fascinating. I recommend it. 

As for my next O, well, I should be on Christmas Day too, but since AF has still not arrived, I have no idea, which makes it hard since I will only be with OH from 12/23-1/6. I just have to hope that, should the test tomorrow be BFN, that I'm Oing during those two weeks. Sigh. 

I'll join your pity party and bring some cupcakes or something.


----------



## grandbleu

Cool - thanks for the book recommendation I'll check it out. 2 weeks with your OH still gives you plenty of time for BD even if you haven't got your AF yet...I hope you get it soon hon (or better yet a BFP!). 

*PS*. Nice hat!

*PPS.* I like vanilla cupcakes with vanilla frosting (yes boring but so yummy!)


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies,

just back from the docs, and as expected she couldnt really say much other than its not uncommon and my body has been through a trauma and needs time to recover. she was very lovely and supportive though and sensitive while I sat bawling my eyes out so I do feel better for going to see her. I am going to try to get on with it, stop thinking about AF and just enjoy Christmas etc, I am sure it will happen when my body is ready :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - glad you doctor was nice and sympathetic. I guess that's the best advice is just to relax and enjoy the holidays...AF will come when your body is ready. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

samiam and grandbleu: All three of us are teachers! I teach ESL to international students visiting Montreal, so I get to meet people from all over the world. What do you guys teach?

Sam, I think you're ahead of me on your cycle - I'm only at that lowly number 9.
Yesterday was a big day for 'feeling' pregnant and obsessing over possible early symptoms. Really I'm just driving myself absolutely crazy! :wacko:

I've been having headaches, sharp pains, super vivid dreams and EXTREME bitchiness :devil: I don't temp, but I wish I did right now! 

I don't know...if you were me, when would you test?

Grandbleu: I wish I could switch places with you just for one day - you could come swim in the big pile of snow outside my house! :shipw::cold:

Kizzyt:Take as much time for yourself as you need right now, and enjoy your holidays! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Anna Purna said:


> samiam and grandbleu: All three of us are teachers! I teach ESL to international students visiting Montreal, so I get to meet people from all over the world. What do you guys teach?


Nice symptoms *Anna* they bode well for a BFP!!! like you said one of you guys has to take one for the TWW team! :thumbup: I have taught Spanish, ESL and French ooo la la! I'd love some snow...snow before Xmas is lovely (puts you in the spirit)...after Xmas not so fun.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> samiam and grandbleu: All three of us are teachers! I teach ESL to international students visiting Montreal, so I get to meet people from all over the world. What do you guys teach?
> 
> Sam, I think you're ahead of me on your cycle - I'm only at that lowly number 9.
> Yesterday was a big day for 'feeling' pregnant and obsessing over possible early symptoms. Really I'm just driving myself absolutely crazy! :wacko:
> 
> I've been having headaches, sharp pains, super vivid dreams and EXTREME bitchiness :devil: I don't temp, but I wish I did right now!
> 
> I don't know...if you were me, when would you test?
> 
> Grandbleu: I wish I could switch places with you just for one day - you could come swim in the big pile of snow outside my house! :shipw::cold:
> 
> Kizzyt:Take as much time for yourself as you need right now, and enjoy your holidays! :hugs:

Teachers are the best!! I teach English and Creative Writing to University-level students. Sometimes it's great; sometimes it's a drag, aka grading. So nice to find my peers on here (in more ways than one!) Anna, I am on 17 dpo, if that is accurate at all. As far as testing goes, I am just stringing myself along, trying to wait for any sort of sign, but I think it's a wee bit early to test right now (for you). I got my information from this site https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com. Maybe that will help. I tested three times early on the last one and got 3 BFNs--it really took a while before BFP came up and I was well and truly pregnant by then. So I am just waiting because I am so panicked that it's going to be BFN and that I won't believe it. I am cranky and also weepy and tired, but, I dunno. Tomorrow morning will tell (or not). I'm also worried that I'm going to be where kizzyt is. SO sorry kizzyt. I wish I could give you a big :hugs: I'm really feeling for you. We all need to stick together.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Cool - thanks for the book recommendation I'll check it out. 2 weeks with your OH still gives you plenty of time for BD even if you haven't got your AF yet...I hope you get it soon hon (or better yet a BFP!).
> 
> *PS*. Nice hat!
> 
> *PPS.* I like vanilla cupcakes with vanilla frosting (yes boring but so yummy!)

I hope I get SOMETHING soon. I'm worried that it will hold off and I'll get AF the first week my love is home and then I will be out for another month. Please cross your fingers for me.

Thanks! I wish I could cover my whole body in that fur. SOO cold.

I like that flavor too! Actually, I like vanilla without frosting, but close enough.


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just back from the docs, and as expected she couldnt really say much other than its not uncommon and my body has been through a trauma and needs time to recover. she was very lovely and supportive though and sensitive while I sat bawling my eyes out so I do feel better for going to see her. I am going to try to get on with it, stop thinking about AF and just enjoy Christmas etc, I am sure it will happen when my body is ready :)

So sorry hon. I am sending you loads of good energy. Now that you've seen the doc, maybe it will be Murphy's Law and AF will show up. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

cheers ladies for keeping me sane :) good luck to each and every one of you, we'll all get there I am sure!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone,

Sam/Anna your symptoms sound very good - keeping fx'd for your :bfp: 

Kizzy - hoping you also get your :bfp: or AF so that you're not in limboland...


----------



## sparkle

This place is full of teachers!

I teach reception. 

How about a fee more bfps before Christmas girls!?

Kizzy I'm sorry you didn't get any answers. Hang in there x


----------



## hippylittlej

I am not holding out hope for a BFP this month. We've had a month of medical problems and so the chances of conceiving are pretty low. I shall know for sure by the end of the weekend, but feeling pretty deflated. I feel like I am due a visit from the :witch:

Good luck to everyone though, it would be such a lovely Christmas present.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Can i jump in a little late? I am 3dpo today (FF confirmed) and hoping for a christmas BFP! I have yet to have my first AF since my MC but i'm hoping that i won't have her show up.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Luv, welcome

most of us are on the OTWW as the :witch: got us this month and there are 2 ladies still waiting for their xmas :bfp: and now one more!! YaY!!

keeping my fx'd for your xmas :bfp:


:dust:


----------



## dimplesmagee

Kizzy-I am glad your Dr. was so kind to you today. AFs can take 4-6 wks. after a MC, so your body is probably just working through the trauma, and change in hormones. Hang in there...your body will re-balance itself soon enough! But the desire for things to return to normal is strong...and for that I am sorry your AF is not on-time!!!

Sam-I keep lking back to see if you tested! I tested early too this time (thurs/Friday last week), both BFNs. Tested again Tuesday after feeling like crap...and that's when I got my positive. My AF was due Monday. Rising temps. are great too. I dropped Monday to just above my control line, and jumped to 36.86 on tuesday! I will keep checking! :)

Luvmy soldier-good luck this cycle!!!

Anna-good symptoms! I would test by 12dpo or after....You are def. in those last few days that make it so hard to wait to test!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## samiam

dimplesmagee said:


> Sam-I keep lking back to see if you tested! I tested early too this time (thurs/Friday last week), both BFNs. Tested again Tuesday after feeling like crap...and that's when I got my positive. My AF was due Monday. Rising temps. are great too. I dropped Monday to just above my control line, and jumped to 36.86 on tuesday! I will keep checking! :)

Thanks Dimples! I'm going to test tomorrow morning, but i just read something that said that an OP would be positive if I were pregnant and so now I am full of doubt. At this point I would throw a party for BFP OR AF.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks for the welcomes... although looks like i may be the last one to test out of all the girls... normally by now i am 8dpo but the mc delayed my ovulation... man how i was i was 8dpo lol i'm super impatient.


----------



## shelleney

sparkle said:


> This place is full of teachers!

Me too me too!
I teach children with special needs :awww:

Anyways, good luck to all those testing this weekend! Heres to lots of BFPs!
xx


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> This place is full of teachers!
> 
> I teach reception.
> 
> How about a fee more bfps before Christmas girls!?
> 
> Kizzy I'm sorry you didn't get any answers. Hang in there x

Sparkle--COOL! Another teacher. We are all in this together!


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> This place is full of teachers!
> 
> Me too me too!
> I teach children with special needs :awww:
> 
> Anyways, good luck to all those testing this weekend! Heres to lots of BFPs!
> xxClick to expand...


Another teacher!!! :happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

So the teacher count is now at five! Wow! 
I really do love teaching, but sometimes it can be exhausting, as you have to be 'ON' all the time. When I get the low-level students who speak very little English, I feel more like a performer than a teacher - pantomimes, exaggerated facial expressions, etc. :fool: But it's a very exciting job and every day I learn something new - often they are the ones teaching me! 

samiam: You're absolutely right, it's too early for me to test. I really want to hold off until AF is late. I don't want to see another :bfn:, so I'd rather just get the :witch: if I'm not pregnant. So you're definitely testing tomorrow? Oooooh, good luck! I hope I wake up to see a :bfp: message from you! 

Dimples: Thanks for the words of encouragement. How are the pregnancy threads treating you? What's it like on the other side? 

hippylittlej: Hang in there! It's not over until the :witch: says it is!

LuvMySoldier: Welcome! Looks like you will be the last to test this month on this thread unless some other people join. Good luck!

Kizzy: I hope you're freed from limbo soon. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Help!
I'm overwhelmed by the desire to POAS! I know it's too early and that it's only a waste of time and $, but...ARGH!
I think I might just do it and hate myself for it later.
Please, talk me out of it!

Actually, there's a reason why I'm suddenly itching to test:
I went to watch the hockey game at a bar with my husband tonight. I told him the ladies on BnB said that it was OK for me to have a little drink :winkwink:, so he let me order a beer. :beer: The last time I was pregnant my first big clue was that alcohol suddenly tasted 'off' to me.
Well, again this beer tasted bad - the same beer I always order - and I couldn't drink it!
I'm really hoping that is a good sign, and that it's not just my mind playing tricks on me.
But seriously, I really did want that beer when I ordered it.
Ugh, symptom spotting is so embarrassing. :shy: I'll really feel like a twat if I build it up and then end up with nothing but a :bfn:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm right there with you with wanting to POAS and i'm only 3dpo which makes it COMPLETELY pointless... last month when i got my bfp i didn't even think about testing till i missed my period... why can't i feel like that this time dang it!!


----------



## Anna Purna

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!
Just went to the bathroom and wiped a very, very light amount of pink blood! Could it be??? IB?????
That's it, definitely testing in the AM. I'm so worked up now, how am I going to be able to sleep?!?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

GL in the AM!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## shelleney

Anna!! :test: 
Theres nothing wrong with testing if you really want to. Even if its a BFN, you wont feel too bad coz you'll know its still abit early and you'll have plenty of time for the BFP to come. At least it will stop you going going crazy :wacko:
I tested twice this month, coz i was so desperate to know what was happening. they were both BFNs, but i felt better and more relaxed afterwards.
As for feeling embarrassed about symptom spotting, please dont be. I listed all my "pregnancy symptoms" on here this week, and then my AF came the next day :blush:
We're all in this together, and we are all here for you.
I hope to see a BFP for you when I get home from work later, but if not, remember its still early, and theres plenty of time.
Good luck :dust:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Anna- I totally agree with ^wss! IMO you should test when you feel you want to. That way you can cope when you see a BFN as well as being happy when it's positive (note I said when not if!)

I am a terrible tester but it makes me feel better so I do...

Good luck to all the ladies in here x


----------



## samiam

Make this end, please. . . Another temp increase, but also BFN, so now I'm wondering if I didn't just O a few days ago, which is my big dread for this month because it means I missed it this month, will have AF during the middle of my OH's visit and will miss my fertile days with him again next month. Feeling weird in the ovaries too. Weird as defined by pinchy, achy stuff that I sometimes feel during O and also felt when pregnant. 

Sigh. Still in Limboland. This is not good.


----------



## sparkle

It's not over yet. Keep that PMA, I can't imagine how hard TTC is with your oh away.

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

Question ladies. Please be patient with me if this is a completely stupid one. But it just occurred to me, what if I just skipped my AF this month and am on track to O on Christmas Day as FF says? Is that even a slight possibility? The reason I wondered that all of a sudden is that I was bleeding slightly two weeks ago (AF?) and just assumed that it was still some MC thing, tho very late. 

Any thoughts? Please, tell me, though, if you think I am just grasping at straws.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm not an expert but I know that my first AF following my M/C was very light (I did have one full day of blood but that was it). So I do think post-M/C 1st periods are funky so that might have been your period a bit ago. I hope for you and your OH that you have O day on Xmas!!! Just keep tracking temps and seeing what your body is doing.


----------



## BabyQ

Hiya girls! Can i join really, really, really late? :flower:

I'm due :witch: this afternoon, it's come on a friday afternoon for the last 2 cycles :haha: Trying to wait till tomorrow to test :happydance:

If no af, would it be silly of me to test at 2pm this afternoon? :blush: x


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *BabyQ* - of course you're welcome...heck I'm not even in the TWW anymore and I'm still hanging out seeing how the TWWaiters are getting on :)

How exciting!!! I would maybe test I mean the HCG might be strong enough for an afternoon pee (I did one the day before my period was due - and got a strong reading on a morning pee...then I did it the next day because OH wanted confirmation and it was afternoon pee and a strong reading as well)

Are you temping at all??? 

GOOD LUCK and let us know!:dust:


----------



## BabyQ

grandbleu said:


> Hi *BabyQ* - of course you're welcome...heck I'm not even in the TWW anymore and I'm still hanging out seeing how the TWWaiters are getting on :)
> 
> How exciting!!! I would maybe test I mean the HCG might be strong enough for an afternoon pee (I did one the day before my period was due - and got a strong reading on a morning pee...then I did it the next day because OH wanted confirmation and it was afternoon pee and a strong reading as well)
> 
> Are you temping at all???
> 
> GOOD LUCK and let us know!:dust:

Thankyouu, no, not tempting at all... Having lots of symptoms, but unfortunately last time my pg symptoms felt just like :witch: coming! Arrrrrrghhhh! 

I need to chill and pass the time! :coffee:


----------



## grandbleu

Yep keep busy and stop obsessing (if it's possible:wacko:) Keeping my FXed for you though! Definitely let us know this PM if you test or tomorrow AM!!!

Hope that evil :witch: doesn't find you...


----------



## Anna Purna

Tested this morning and....
No surprises, :bfn:
It's alright, wild horses couldn't have dragged me away from that HPT in the cupboard, and I do feel better now.

Samiam: I've heard that the first AF post-M/C is all over the place. I really hope that it was your AF a few weeks ago and that you can O on X-Mas day.

:hi: Welcome BabyQ. I hope you have good news for us later today. FX'd


----------



## BabyQ

grandbleu said:


> Yep keep busy and stop obsessing (if it's possible:wacko:) Keeping my FXed for you though! Definitely let us know this PM if you test or tomorrow AM!!!
> 
> Hope that evil :witch: doesn't find you...

It's 2pm and no :witch:! :happydance:

BUT i'm going to wait a day or 2 till I test, off to get the train in a moment to stay at my sister's tonight and a big shopping trip tomorrow, so that should stop me knickers checking too much! :haha: (I would have tested if I hadn't wasted my pregnancy test earlier in the week only to get a :bfn:!) 

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*BabyQ* - Good on you to avoid testing...spending some time with family will be a good distraction along with shopping! Good luck and keep us updated when you finally do POAS! :dust:


----------



## SKAV

I really enjoy reading everyone's posts here:thumbup:..just wanted to share my prediction from Aimèe;

Hi

Thank you for your information.

For you I see a BFP in March 2011. I see this to be a baby girl. I also see two more pregnancies in your future one to be a baby boy in 2012.

I hope this has helped.

Aimée
x x

BFP March :nope: want it soooooooooooner !!Baby girl :happydance: :cloud9:
Anyway, am in the waiting game to ovulate..

BabyQ, Anna Purna, Samiam, Hope and Pray you get your BFPs.. https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p186/bebek_kasian/emoticon/emoticon-berdoa.gif


----------



## Becca L

Now I'm in a silly state. It's our second cycle of trying after an mmc in August. So last month I felt really pregnant and got my hopes right up, only to have them dashed. I was really good all month and didn't drink any alcohol or caffeine and ate only healthy stuff. Now this month I thought there's no way we'll get a Christmas bfp so I relaxed and had some wine and even got drunk one night and had the odd naughty cigarette. Now AFs late and my boobs are hurting and it's going through my head that I might be pregnant. I'll feel awful if I am because I've given it such a bad start! If I can't keep a baby when I've been good, what chance does it have if I've been shoving crap into my body for a month? The rational part of my brain says that if I am pregnant then just shut up and celebrate... people carry babies to term when they've been injecting heroin so what does a bit of alcohol matter. The ttc obssessed part of my brain is giving me hell!


----------



## Anna Purna

Becca: I wouldn't worry about all that. How many women are pregnant and don't know it, and continue on drinking and smoking? So, don't beat yourself up over it! 
When are you planning to test?


----------



## sar0417

I am going to test on Christmas Eve and not before! Thats what I keep telling myself :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Please dont feel bad, Becca.
Most people have a few drinks or cigarettes while theyre TTC. Its when they see those 2 pinks lines that most people stop (and some people carry on then). You wont have done your baby any harm. Good luck for testing!
:dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning :wave:

*Anna* - too early to test...you're definitely still in the running but glad it made you feel better :) to POAS

*Skav* - Awesome reading by Aimee - March isn't that faraway!

*Becca* - Don't worry about it at all...the baby will be fine. Just start being super healthy as soon as you know. Are you going to test???

*Sar* - FXed for a Xmas Eve BFP!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## sparkle

Becca- don't feel bad, I have a friend and the night before her bfp she got really drunk and ate Brie, pate and blue cheese! Bubs was fine.

Good luck to the Christmas testers x


----------



## samiam

Becca L said:


> Now I'm in a silly state. It's our second cycle of trying after an mmc in August. So last month I felt really pregnant and got my hopes right up, only to have them dashed. I was really good all month and didn't drink any alcohol or caffeine and ate only healthy stuff. Now this month I thought there's no way we'll get a Christmas bfp so I relaxed and had some wine and even got drunk one night and had the odd naughty cigarette. Now AFs late and my boobs are hurting and it's going through my head that I might be pregnant. I'll feel awful if I am because I've given it such a bad start! If I can't keep a baby when I've been good, what chance does it have if I've been shoving crap into my body for a month? The rational part of my brain says that if I am pregnant then just shut up and celebrate... people carry babies to term when they've been injecting heroin so what does a bit of alcohol matter. The ttc obssessed part of my brain is giving me hell!

Becca--It's okay. Don't beat yourself up. MANY women have been there and have had happy healthy babies. It will be okay.


----------



## samiam

Morning four of increased temps. Nothing else to report. Confusing!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Increased temps is always a good thing...either you ovulated or on the road to pregnancy??? Do you have a link to your chart??? I'm not an expert but I've been temping long enough to maybe help you.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Tested this morning and....
> No surprises, :bfn:
> It's alright, wild horses couldn't have dragged me away from that HPT in the cupboard, and I do feel better now.
> 
> Samiam: I've heard that the first AF post-M/C is all over the place. I really hope that it was your AF a few weeks ago and that you can O on X-Mas day.
> 
> :hi: Welcome BabyQ. I hope you have good news for us later today. FX'd

Anna--Thanks! Glad you feel better after testing. We're both just hanging in there, huh?


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - Increased temps is always a good thing...either you ovulated or on the road to pregnancy??? Do you have a link to your chart??? I'm not an expert but I've been temping long enough to maybe help you.

Hmmm. Let me see how to do the link thing. Thanks!! The temps are all over the place, but def on the incline now.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Good morning all!

After a small relapse yesterday, I am back in a sane state of mind and have accepted that I cannot test for another three days at least. That being said, I have already bought a 2-pak of First Response and it is sitting in the cupboard taunting me. :ignore:
Again yesterday I had a tiny amount of light pink spotting. If this is IB, I pray that this is a sign from the Gods of Fertility, reassuring me that it isn't another ectopic. [-o&lt; 

Samiam: I don't know ANYTHING about temps, but I still want to peek at your chart too! Why don't you have a fancy ticker? 

Sar: Good luck not testing before X-Mas eve! :haha:

Skav: I hope your reading comes true. Have you done one before or is this your first time? What's the deal, it's over the internet?

BabyQ and Becca: Any news to report?


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Good morning all!
> 
> After a small relapse yesterday, I am back in a sane state of mind and have accepted that I cannot test for another three days at least. That being said, I have already bought a 2-pak of First Response and it is sitting in the cupboard taunting me. :ignore:
> Again yesterday I had a tiny amount of light pink spotting. If this is IB, I pray that this is a sign from the Gods of Fertility, reassuring me that it isn't another ectopic. [-o&lt;
> 
> Samiam: I don't know ANYTHING about temps, but I still want to peek at your chart too! Why don't you have a fancy ticker?
> 
> Sar: Good luck not testing before X-Mas eve! :haha:
> 
> Skav: I hope your reading comes true. Have you done one before or is this your first time? What's the deal, it's over the internet?
> 
> BabyQ and Becca: Any news to report?

Anna--Fancy ticker. . . GOD I barely can get the chart to work to show to other people. Let me see if I can make that work! It's not a very conclusive chart, so. . .


----------



## SKAV

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Good morning all!
> 
> After a small relapse yesterday, I am back in a sane state of mind and have accepted that I cannot test for another three days at least. That being said, I have already bought a 2-pak of First Response and it is sitting in the cupboard taunting me. :ignore:
> Again yesterday I had a tiny amount of light pink spotting. If this is IB, I pray that this is a sign from the Gods of Fertility, reassuring me that it isn't another ectopic. [-o&lt;
> 
> Samiam: I don't know ANYTHING about temps, but I still want to peek at your chart too! Why don't you have a fancy ticker?
> 
> Sar: Good luck not testing before X-Mas eve! :haha:
> 
> Skav: I hope your reading comes true. Have you done one before or is this your first time? What's the deal, it's over the internet?
> 
> BabyQ and Becca: Any news to report?

HI Anna, 

I sure do hope so..yes, this was my first time..Ive never gone into "readings". Yep, its through the net..It costed me only 2euro:winkwink:..


----------



## Becca L

Thanks people! I'm not testing until AF's five days late because all three pregnancies no BFPs showed up until then - even on my daughter where everything went fine. Don't know why. Must have very dilute urine or something. It doesn' t seem to matter what time of day I test or what brand I use. So after much heartache I just save myself the stress and wait - til Tuesday at least.


----------



## BabyQ

grandbleu said:


> *BabyQ* - Good on you to avoid testing...spending some time with family will be a good distraction along with shopping! Good luck and keep us updated when you finally do POAS! :dust:

Grrrrr! Think she's turned up 2 days late, started brown spotting :nope:


----------



## samiam

Another temperature increase, but nothing else. Will report again if anything changes (ever).


----------



## sar0417

Hey Ladies.. just wanted pop on to let you know how im feeling.. my temp seems to have dropped a little by .3 so im starting to think my chances are slim but im in a 'dont care' mood :shock:

If I dont do it this month then I guess ill carry on to next month, either way its got to happen one day so :nope: i arent going let that get me down! :laugh2:

Still not tested, only 5 days to go xx

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Becca L

Still no witch here and she should have arrived on Friday. Before my mmc in August I used to be 24 days bang on clock work every time, but it's been a bit all over the place since then, so I'm not getting excited yet. But if she still hasn't shown up by tomorrow evening then maybe maybe...


----------



## samiam

Becca L said:


> Still no witch here and she should have arrived on Friday. Before my mmc in August I used to be 24 days bang on clock work every time, but it's been a bit all over the place since then, so I'm not getting excited yet. But if she still hasn't shown up by tomorrow evening then maybe maybe...

Becca, Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sparkle

Keeping fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Anna Purna

BabyQ:  I hope it was just IB for you. I've read on here that some women have gotten spotting around AF time and got a :bfp: days later. 
Becca: I know it must be frustrating for you having to wait so long. It is a little reassuring to hear stories of :bfp: s taking their sweet old time, but showing up eventually. FX'd.
Sar:  I'm sorry about the dip. I hope you hear some good news soon.
Samiam:  Still in limboland, eh? Shitters! I looked at your chart but couldn't make heads or tails of it. Did anyone in the know give you any advice? I'm glad you're here to keep me company this week!

AFM, I hit a pretty terrible low this morning. As soon as I woke up I dashed to the :loo: and POAS. I'm so weak! The :bfn: put me in a terrible state and I woke my husband up with my :sad2: Suddenly all my previous hopes disappeared and I felt like such an idiot for letting myself get all worked up over nothing. I stayed in bed sulking for quite a while until my husband dragged me out of the house for a long walk. It definitely helped and I at least don't feel like sobbing anymore. I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I'm actually looking forward to working tomorrow so as to be distracted from this TTC madness! ](*,)


----------



## samiam

Anna--Oh dear, oh dear. You need a :hugs:. Hang in there. Just be good to yourself right now. Take walks, bubble baths, etc. And yes, let yourself be distracted. It helps.


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hi Ladies...I'm still peeking in. Hope you don't mind!

Sam-maybe you are ovulating like you thought??? What's your CM like? I hope you are :sex: just in case! :) How many days late are you? My head is so foggy, forgive me for asking, but is this your first cycle after MC or your 2nd? I hope you will get an answer soon-AF, ovulating,or :bfp:!!! Thinking of you.

Anna, I am sorry you got a :bfn: There's still time to get a :bfp: Hang in there!!! Waiting is so hard!

Becca-I hope you test soon!!!

I got my 2nd blood work done on Saturday morning...please keep me in thoughts and prayers as I will get the results tomorrow. HCG levels need to double!!!! Thanks for your support ladies! MS still present, and so is the extreme fatigue. I went to bed at 10:30pm, woke up at 8am, took 2 1/2 hr. naps today and could use my bed now (8pm). Sigh. 

:dust: to you all in limboland!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I am so bummed we already left for our 11 day vacation for christmas and I was going to back a bunch of IC's and I totally forgot :( this sucks so bad now I'm going to have to wait till I'm late since store tests get pricey testing starting day 9 till BFP or Af.... I wanna cry!!


----------



## Anna Purna

Dimples: Thanks for checking in! Please let us know about your numbers - we all want to see a nice, big, doubled level! :dance:
Sam: Thanks for the pep talk. I feel better now, just had to let it out. I've given my last HPT to my husband and have instructed him to hide it from me until Tuesday. So embarrassing! :blush:
Luv: What are IC's? I'm assuming they're cheapies with high sensitivity? I wonder how long you'll last before you're off to the pharmacy...:hehe:
:sleep: Good night everyone!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Anna- they are the internet cheapies and the ones I have are 10mlu...much cheaper and more sensitive then store ones.. and probably not long lol...ill probably have my momma bring some home from the hospital ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies...just lurking and hoping for all of you! 

*Luv* - don't worry too much about it...as long as you are having regular sex you can still get pregnant and you can test your CM - I'd say if you have sex everyday between day 11-16 then you are covered if you have a pretty regular cycle.

*Anna* - BOO to BFNS!:growlmad: So sorry that happened...it completely sucks to see that first thing in the morning and dash all your PMA and hopes. Glad OH was sweet and took you out. 

*Sam* - How's things going up there??? Is OH back from work??? I agree BD anyways because the first cycle might be so erratic that you can catch the egg anytime. 

*BabyQ* - how's it going??? Any more spotting???

*Sar* - How's the temp this morning...up or down??? Hope it's up!!!

:dust: to all!


----------



## samiam

dimplesmagee said:


> Sam-maybe you are ovulating like you thought??? What's your CM like? I hope you are :sex: just in case! :) How many days late are you? My head is so foggy, forgive me for asking, but is this your first cycle after MC or your 2nd? I hope you will get an answer soon-AF, ovulating,or :bfp:!!! Thinking of you.

Thanks Dimples! CM varies. Sometimes it feels creamy, sometimes nothing. I'm supposedly now 8 days late. No BD because the OH is away until Thursday. :( Small temp drop today. Sheesh. Yes, it's the first cycle after MC. OPK keeps saying negative, so let's cross fingers that I get AF before 12/24 (or I will miss this cycle with the OH).


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam: Thanks for the pep talk. I feel better now, just had to let it out. I've given my last HPT to my husband and have instructed him to hide it from me until Tuesday. So embarrassing! :blush:

Anna--Don't be embarrassed at all. It's perfectly normal. And that's why we're all here, so we can talk about things like this without feeling weird. We all have the same feelings about wanting a baby. Hang in there.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - How's things going up there??? Is OH back from work??? I agree BD anyways because the first cycle might be so erratic that you can catch the egg anytime.

He's not back until TH. :( Small temp decrease today. Maybe AF is coming??? Please let her just come already!


----------



## grandbleu

Oh I hope she comes fast so like you said you can BD with your OH during the good fertile time...any other signs of AF besides the temp drop...spotting...cramping...weepy...irritability (of course the last two symptoms describe me since my M/C so they are not as reliable anymore!)

:hugs: and hope she is on her way.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Oh I hope she comes fast so like you said you can BD with your OH during the good fertile time...any other signs of AF besides the temp drop...spotting...cramping...weepy...irritability (of course the last two symptoms describe me since my M/C so they are not as reliable anymore!)
> 
> :hugs: and hope she is on her way.

Not many signs of anything, really. Some pinchy ovary stuff and some irritabiity, but I agree, I've been weepy and irritable since the M/C.


----------



## grandbleu

Hmmm...I get a pinching/pulsating sort of pain in my L ovary (only since my miscarriage a couple days before my AF)...maybe it's a sign???


----------



## samiam

Grandbleu! I hope so!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Grandbleu I'm currently 7dpo. I'm just bummed about not being able to test for a bfp everyday lol. I have yet to get my first AF but I'm hoping not to...


----------



## sar0417

grandbleu said:


> Hi ladies...just lurking and hoping for all of you!
> 
> *Luv* - don't worry too much about it...as long as you are having regular sex you can still get pregnant and you can test your CM - I'd say if you have sex everyday between day 11-16 then you are covered if you have a pretty regular cycle.
> 
> *Anna* - BOO to BFNS!:growlmad: So sorry that happened...it completely sucks to see that first thing in the morning and dash all your PMA and hopes. Glad OH was sweet and took you out.
> 
> *Sam* - How's things going up there??? Is OH back from work??? I agree BD anyways because the first cycle might be so erratic that you can catch the egg anytime.
> 
> *BabyQ* - how's it going??? Any more spotting???
> 
> *Sar* - How's the temp this morning...up or down??? Hope it's up!!!
> 
> :dust: to all!

Nope it was down this morning. I am also spotting so I think :witch: is on her way :( nevermind, next month :thumbup: 

Good Luck on xmas bfp's ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Luv* - just looked at your chart and you had some good BD action before ovulation...wait till at least 12 dpo to start testing though. :dust:

*Sar* - Join us on the OTWW thread if you are actually out this month. Sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Ok will do thank you :hugs:


----------



## samiam

I think I just realized something. Correct me if I'm wrong, someone. If I've had negative OPK tests for the past 12 days, that sort of means that if I don't get AF in the next two or three days or so, I may have just skipped a cycle and am likely on my way to O instead of AF. Because one cannot have AF without O, right? Or am I wrong here in my calculations?


----------



## sar0417

Well even after a bit of spotting this morning the :witch: is still not here.. doesnt look good atm though :nope: just wait, and wait and more waiting see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

keeping fx'd for your :bfp: Sar!!

anyone else testing?


----------



## sar0417

LiSa2010 said:


> keeping fx'd for your :bfp: Sar!!
> 
> anyone else testing?

Thank you!! going test xmas eve and if its bfn shes gotta be on her way and im having a :wine: ... its like waiting for xmas :haha:


----------



## Candyx1

Hiya everyone....
I know its late but can I join in ? I had a early complete mc on 17th November at 5 and a half weeks, HCG only 5, only bleed for a couple of days like i usually would on my af and assumed that my cycle would probably be normalish !!!! bit confused as I thought I had signs of ovulation two weeks after ! 
felt cramping as though i would come on, headaches and tearful but nothing has appeared yet ! also been feeling nausea and bit dizzy for the past week on and off as i did before ! done two cheapo test and BNF ...... may be wishful thinking but hoping that maybe there could be a slim chance that it was too early to show ! 

I know I should expect a longer cycle but the wait feels like forever and no harm in a bit of hope !!!

what do you think ?


----------



## Anna Purna

Sam:  How are you holding up? 
I saw your question about not getting a period without ovulation, so I decided to ask Dr. Google for you! :amartass: 
I didn't find much, but I did find one respectable-looking article about anovulatory cycles, where the woman doesn't ovulate in a cycle. Apparently most women who have an anovulatory cycle don't know it because they still bleed. Here's some more info I have copied and pasted for your reading pleasure:

In anovulatory cycles, non-charting women may assume they are menstruating normally, so why would they continue to experience bleeding if ovulation has not occurred? Such bleeding results when estrogen production continues to develop the uterine lining without reaching the threshold necessary to trigger ovulation. In such a case, one of two things may happen, which leads to what appears to be a menstrual period.
Either the estrogen will build up slowly to a point below the threshold and then drop, resulting in "estrogen withdrawal bleeding," or more commonly, the endometrium builds up slowly over an extended period of time, eventually to the point where the resulting uterine lining is so thickened it can no longer sustain itself. This is known as "estrogen breakthrough bleeding." In either case, if you weren't charting, you might think you were simply menstruating, though you would maybe notice a difference in the type of bleeding.

So, it does seem likely that you just skipped ovulation and the period completely and are now heading back into the O stage! :happydance:Great! If I were you, I would act as though this were the case and get to the :sex: to catch that egg! Oh, when is your husband back? I hope it's at the right time!


----------



## dimplesmagee

samiam said:


> I think I just realized something. Correct me if I'm wrong, someone. If I've had negative OPK tests for the past 12 days, that sort of means that if I don't get AF in the next two or three days or so, I may have just skipped a cycle and am likely on my way to O instead of AF. Because one cannot have AF without O, right? Or am I wrong here in my calculations?

Hello again :) From the research I have done after my MC I read that AF can show up anywhere b/t 4-6weeks after MC or D&C. I am not sure if it brings you comfort, but the fact that its your first cycle after MC and you are late, well it may just be your body re-adjusting to get back on a normal cycle. The desire for normalcy is so strong, and for things to just "go back to normal." It makes the unknown so hard to wait on! Your body went through a trauma. It takes time for your body to recover. I hope your body figures itself out soon!!! Thinking of you! How are you doing with OH gone? :hugs:

So, my numbers more than doubled on Saturday they are at 165 from 69. The Dr. said its low, but the numbers did what they were supposed to. I may just be earlier in my pregnancy than the calculated 5 wks from LMP. I have no idea when I ovulated and my last cycle lasted 9 days!


----------



## Anna Purna

Sar: Sounds like the :witch: is messing with your head! Who knows, maybe it's late implantation! Keep us posted. 

:hi: Welcome Candy! First of all, sorry about your recent loss. :hugs: I've never miscarried, (had an ectopic, though) so I don't know much about post MC cycles. From what I've read on this forum, however, I can see that they are all kinds of wonky. :wacko: Sounds like you and Sam are maybe in a similar situation...? LIMBOLAND! 

Luv: How are you? Where are you on vacation? If you say somewhere warm I'm going to be so jealous!

:hi: to the ladies from the OTWW who are kind enough to check in on us here in the TWW/Limboland. I've peeked in at the OTWW thread and it seems quite active! Lots of talk of booze and cookies - jealous! I was thinking we should have some sort of official affiliation between the two threads, although it seems to be happening quite naturally already! We should also get those lucky ladies who have moved up to the Pregnancy forum to start a thread for us to graduate to! :ninja:

AFM: I am currently at 1,300,000 dpo and feeling quite pissy about it. :sulk: Luckily I have an insanely busy week at work ahead of me, so it makes for quite the distraction.
Yesterday I gave my last HPT to my husband and had him hide it on me. He's been so good through all of this - he truly has more patience than ten regular humans combined. It's almost like a super power!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi:Dimples! You snuck on here while I was typing out that long reply!
So glad to hear that your #s have doubled...but why is the doctor saying they're too low if they're doing what they should? Hopefully it's what you said - you're just not as far along as you originally thought. When they do the dating scan dance:) you should get that all straightened out!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Anna Purna said:


> Luv: How are you? Where are you on vacation? If you say somewhere warm I'm going to be so jealous!

We are in cali....its pretty cold and pouring with no breaks...I just wish it would start snowing already atleast that is fun...I know the ski resorts are getting tons of snow!


----------



## Becca L

Oh my goodness it's a bfp! :happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp:I'm really happy but scared scared scared. I hope lots of you ladies will be joining me soon in the pregnant after a loss section. They didn't have that last time I was pregnant so I had to go in the ordinary 1st tri place full of people for whom mc was a theoretical possibility that they didn't need to consider much. 

I was trying to explain to my husband how neurotic I was going to be in the next twelve weeks after 2 losses. He said 'I'm bored already' which was quite funny - (ie I just about managed not to hit him!)

Really good luck everybody and thanks for your support!


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations *BECCA* on your early Xmas present...what wonderful morning news! Any tips for us ladies still trying??? THANKS!!!


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats Becca!!


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam:  How are you holding up?
> I saw your question about not getting a period without ovulation, so I decided to ask Dr. Google for you! :amartass:
> I didn't find much, but I did find one respectable-looking article about anovulatory cycles, where the woman doesn't ovulate in a cycle. Apparently most women who have an anovulatory cycle don't know it because they still bleed. Here's some more info I have copied and pasted for your reading pleasure:
> 
> In anovulatory cycles, non-charting women may assume they are menstruating normally, so why would they continue to experience bleeding if ovulation has not occurred? Such bleeding results when estrogen production continues to develop the uterine lining without reaching the threshold necessary to trigger ovulation. In such a case, one of two things may happen, which leads to what appears to be a menstrual period.
> Either the estrogen will build up slowly to a point below the threshold and then drop, resulting in "estrogen withdrawal bleeding," or more commonly, the endometrium builds up slowly over an extended period of time, eventually to the point where the resulting uterine lining is so thickened it can no longer sustain itself. This is known as "estrogen breakthrough bleeding." In either case, if you weren't charting, you might think you were simply menstruating, though you would maybe notice a difference in the type of bleeding.
> 
> So, it does seem likely that you just skipped ovulation and the period completely and are now heading back into the O stage! :happydance:Great! If I were you, I would act as though this were the case and get to the :sex: to catch that egg! Oh, when is your husband back? I hope it's at the right time!

Thanks!! I'm freaking out a bit today, but it's mostly because I didn't sleep well last night, so I don't feel very good today. OH is back on TH (weather permitting) and FF seems to think that the big O is on Saturday, so there will be lots of :sex: the minute the poor man walks in the door. I'm sure he won't really complain. You? Anything?


----------



## sparkle

Becca- congratulations!

Sam- all sounding good. Your hubby will be pleased!!


----------



## sparkle

Forgot to say-

anna how are you holding up? I always get my hubby to hide any tests bar the ICs!!!


----------



## kelly89

Hi ladies, i had and early miscarriage at 8 and a half weeks on the 4th dec. Im just waiting for af to arrive so we can get things rolling again ;-) fingers crossed that we all get a nice xmas prezzie this year! xxxx


----------



## Anna Purna

My updated signature says it all. *sigh*
I'll write to everyone later. Off to work now.


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Anna* :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Oh Anna I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## samiam

SO sorry Anna. Hang in there.

Wait, but from your own countdowntopregnancy.com signature thing it says one more day before testing.


----------



## LiSa2010

GM TWW!

Congrats Becca on your xmas :bfp: that is great!

sorry Anna! :hugs:

:hi: kelly, so sorry for you loss, :hugs: 

AFM: Im on CD9 and can't wait to O and start the countdown....lol


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Congrats Becca!!! How many cycles after your mc did you get your bfp? If you don't mind
Anna I am so sorry

AFM I am currently at dpo8 and tested at 6 lol obviously BFN, I have no tests with me so I probably won't test until christmas or after which will put me right around when ill expect af if I don't get a BFP.


----------



## Candyx1

hiya again ... Think i jumped on the band wagon a bit too soon ! I have my af today .. Shame didn't happen this month but pleased to think i've made it through limboland and ready try this next cycle .. Feeling very positive and hoping new year and a new baby x congratulations to all the ladies with their bfps ... And all the lovely ladies that will b keeping their fingers crossed over christmas and new year , hope to b sharing the 2ww wait in 2011 with u and all our forthcoming bfps x x x


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello, drama queen here. :argh: Thanks for the outpouring of sympathy ladies, but I really don't deserve it as I do it to myself! I'm a masochist! :dohh:
Yes, it's still technically too early for an HPT, but I really, really thought it would be a :bfp: this morning! I was sooooo convinced it would happen! I don`t really know what's going on with my ticker, as AF isn't due until Thursday. So, I'm going to hold off on testing until Friday. :rofl: OK, OK, I'll most likely test again on Thursday, but I'll at least put in an effort to hold off. Really!

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS BECCA! :wohoo:

:hi: Kelly. I hope you're recovering well from your mc. I hope your AF comes soon so you can get out of Limboland and into the OTWW were all the action takes place!

Candy: sorry it didn't happen for you this cycle. Head on over to the OTWW thread - that's where all the hot ladies who are having :sex: and :wine: hang out!

Lisa: CD9 already? You'll be in the TWW in no time! Good luck with :sex:!!!!
P.S. How come it seems like everyone else's cycles move quickly but not our own?!?

Sparkle: I think my husband is scared of me (and my raging hormones), so he gave up the location of the hidden HPT quite quickly this morning! Oh, I wish he hadn't!

Grandbleu: How are things on the home front? I hope you and the husband are having lots of make-up :sex:!

Luv: God, you're worse than me! 6dpo?!? :haha:

:hi: to anyone I might have missed!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Becca congrats!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

:cry: AF is on her way.
I'm so incredibly disappointed. I really thought that I had gotten IB last week. :nope:
PMA totally gone. :sad1:

Good luck to who's left.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Anna I know I definetly tortured myself haha... tomorrow ill be 9 dpo woo hoo still going to try to hold off testing till christmas or later.... almost bought tests today but they are way more expensive out here so I don't want to waste them.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Hello, drama queen here. :argh: Thanks for the outpouring of sympathy ladies, but I really don't deserve it as I do it to myself! I'm a masochist! :dohh:
> Yes, it's still technically too early for an HPT, but I really, really thought it would be a :bfp: this morning! I was sooooo convinced it would happen! I don`t really know what's going on with my ticker, as AF isn't due until Thursday. So, I'm going to hold off on testing until Friday. :rofl: OK, OK, I'll most likely test again on Thursday, but I'll at least put in an effort to hold off. Really!

Anna--You're doing just what any of us would do. In fact, that's exactly what I did the last time. Only I got three BFNs before a BFP. So, it's all okay. And you'll be able to enjoy the Christmas dinner and a glass of wine and get down to business in the new year, which is going to be a much better year anyway. After all, next year is the Chinese year of the RABBIT! :)

OH is home tomorrow, weather permitting. AF has not shown up, but temps are back on the rise and all signs look like O, so there will be some rabbits over here. ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Just popping in to say "Hi" :wave:

*Anna* - BOO - so sorry hon BIG :hugs: I'm like you always convinced that I'm pregnant until she reals her ugly head...you know what I think it's healthy to be like that...we've got to hold on to some sort of hope each cycle.

*Luv* - try to hold off at least 2 or 3 more days!!! I know it's hard.

*Sam* - I really hope OH makes it home...I don't think there's been new snow for a bit so he probably will, right??? I hope you catch him just in time for O day! Perfect Timing!

Hi to anyone else I missed!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! Just popped in from the OTWW to be nosey! :shy:

Congratulations Becca! :happydance: Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!

So sorry Anna :cry: Really wish you werent coming back to the OTWW, but we will make you very welcome indeed :hugs:

xx


----------



## sar0417

Becca - Congrats on your :bfp: !! :happydance:

Anna - Sorry the :witch: has got you :hugs: 

Just popped in for an update.. The :witch: really is messing with my head :growlmad: 

Maybe the spotting was implantation, it wasnt old blood anyway. I have no idea but I have had nothing since! Im going to test Friday. I will let you know the outcome of that xx


----------



## grandbleu

FXed for you *Sar* :dust:


----------



## samiam

This is the only place in the world I can say this without it being TMI. 

EGG WHITE CM!!! :happydance:

Fingers crossed that the OH gets here tomorrow morning!!


----------



## grandbleu

samiam said:


> this is the only place in the world i can say this without it being tmi.
> 
> Egg white cm!!! :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed that the oh gets here tomorrow morning!!

awesome!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWW,
stopping by to say hello. I will be on here after the weekend...Fx'd!

sam: that's great news, Im waiting for EWCM myself....

anna: so sorry you feel the :witch: is on her way... yep CD10 today, OTWW seems to go by faster for me than the TWW.

sar: GL, keeping fx'd for you.

luv: waiting game sucks!!! hope you get your :bfp: 

GL to all still to test.... :dust:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Lisa- it so does feel like the days are dragging! Thankfully my mom has kept me on the go a lot lately or i'd probably bought tests by now lol. Hopefully I can hang on a few more days!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Got a bfp today
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101223_190256-1.jpg


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations Luvmysoldier!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## grandbleu

*Luv* - Have a wonderful and merry Xmas. CONGRATULATIONS HON!!! Have you told your lucky OH yet????


----------



## samiam

After a horrendous day of travel, OH made it! I won't be on much while he's home, but wanted to wish you all the very happiest of holidays. See you and your BFPs in the new year!!


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Luv!
Thats such great news! :happydance:
And a wonderful Christmas present too!
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sam.
Glad your OH is home safe. Have a great Christmas and New Year.
Take care xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hi Luv, congrats!!!!
that is wonderful news and a great xmas present!!!!

lots of baby glue and baby :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Merry Christmas to all of the lovely ladies in the TWW!
Hope you all get your BFPs very soon 
xx


----------



## sarahjane10

hi ladies my name is sarah and i am ttc after a loss in may xx


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome *SarahJane* :winkwink: (I responded to your original post!). I'll be joining this thread again in the next couple of days when I've ovulated. Good luck hon and lots of dust this holiday season :dust:

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## sarahjane10

i have just come of my period 2 days ago!!! so ealry in the cycle..


----------



## Khadijah-x

Ill be joining :)
Got positive OPK xmas eve so ill be releasing miss eggy over xmas day-boxing day :happydance: then due to test 7th jan x
Then that awful tww counting every little twinge as PREGNANT :winkwink:

Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## sar0417

well ladies exactly 4 weeks after my miscarriage the :witch: got me!! Christmas eve she showed her face, think she wanted join me for xmas. Roll on January I say :thumbup: gl ladies :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello all TWW,
welcome mommy! joining the thread again as I think I O'd on boxing day. I am 2DPO and will be testing Jan 8th. 

Sar:sorry the ugly :witch: showed her ugly face!

keeping Fx'd for our New Year :bfp: s!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sar* - Boo - sorry she got you hon :hugs:

*Lisa* - Hey hon...welcome to *crazy TWW* I think I Oed yesterday so I guess I'm only DPO1...such a long way to January 10th (testing day if AF stays away). We BDed so much I can't see how we would have missed the egg but for some reason I'm still scared. Welcome to the roller coaster.


----------



## shelleney

Hi TWWers :hi:
I am loitering with intent :blush:
Hoping to join you all in the next few days. Just waiting to get a positive OPK.
Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Sar. Come and join us on the (much more fun) OTWW thread. We have loads of :munch: :wine: and :sex: !
FXd for the TWWers!
:dust:


----------



## olivetree83

Hey everyone, 

My husband and I have been trying to conceive since July 2010. We got our BFP in late October but that ended in a miscarriage or what they call a chemical pregnancy. It was very devastating. I went to the doctor and he told me to start trying as soon as we were ready. We started trying right away, so here I am two months later due to start January 1. I just can't help the feeling of depression that is lingering with me, like I'm stuck in the shadow of a cloud that just won't leave me. It's all that is ever on my mind but I feel like everyone around me is tired of hearing about it and whether they are or not I know they don't have any more advice to offer, they've already given it. I am so discouraged and just feel like I should stop trying. I have tried temping, I have tried ovulation kits, and if I had any CM to track I would use that method but I don't-at least not enough in the past few months to notice anything. It seems like pregnancy is everywhere around me. I can't escape it. 

I just need support. 

Love, 
Hollie


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Hollie* - sorry about your loss:hugs: You've come to the right place - we never tire of hearing of it since we all know what it's like. Take your time in grieving...it will be a pain that will never leave us completely. There is no just getting over it as I have learned. I would continue temping and using OPKs if you can because it helps you to get to know your ovulation days etc. and makes it easier to time sex better so keep up the good work. We're all in this journey toward baby together...it's a drag sometimes (Oh my gosh don't even get me started) but the end goal is to get pregnant and for some of us that actually takes work unfortunately. 

Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## shelleney

I agree with Grand. You are in the best place here Hollie.
We are all in this together, and we support you through the bad times and the good.
We have all tried many different methods, so there will be plenty of advice on offer. 

For example, maybe you could try taking cough mixture (containing guaifenesin or Robitussin, both are ingredients which helps to thin CM, making it easier for the swimmers), or perhaps drinking Grapefruit juice. Also you could buy Preseed or Conceive Plus (both are lubricants that you use during sex)
Hope this helps
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

i actually met sarajane in her original post and read grandbleus' offer about this thread..i would love to join as well..
i am with shelleney..waiting for my+opk so i can officially be in the tww period..i am doing the smep this month along with soy and vit b 6..hoping this works for me this month..
i m/c at11+ wks with identical twins at the end of july but had to have d&c bcuz my body wouldn't m/c on own..then ended up trying again after first official cycle and had a chemical pg in oct..praying for a miracle..feel really down that others get pg so quickly..and they are all around me..i feel like an obsessed nut ttc..


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi ladies!

That was a quick two weeks! Am two DPO now. Refusing to do any symptom spotting this time. Waiting for a late AF and that's flat. She says...

How are we all this eve?

Grandbleu - hoping things are looking up with you babe. Really glad to be at similar cycle stage. Here's hoping we get our BFPs at the same time, I'd love for us to go through a happy and healthy 9 months together. :hugs:

Well, all things being equal I should be testing on the 9th. And really hopeful for a BFP - following my Metformin and vitamins-of-every-description plan. Did have a cheeky few drinks over Xmas but purely for relaxation purposes you understand. BDd every day from the 24th to now. FX'd it was all successful! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, I'm going to be back here soon, positive opk yesterday and so I'm
hoping we managed to catch it despite not being able to dtd over the holidays. 

Wishing you all lots of baby dust and not too much crazy symptom spotting!!


----------



## grandbleu

Morning ladies! :wave:

Well FF still hasn't officially made her freaking decision yet but I'm definitely DPO2 with two high temps in a row. 

*Shelleney* - see you soon hon...keep up the good work and by that I mean :sex:!

*Loveanurse* - Welcome and so sorry for your losses:hugs: you sound like you have a solid TTC plan so FXed it brings you your BFP. We're all obsessed with TTC so you're amongst good friends here :winkwink:

*Crio* - that would be awesome...I was actually thinking that if I did (miraculously and beyond all possibility!) get my BFP this cycle I would want all of you guys with me...I don't want to leave anyone behind! It would be completely amazing if we could get our BFPs and we'd be like the same cycle so same due date and all...alright just dreaming a little bit. I agree though I don't want to symptom spot again...it drove me crazy and in the end all my symptoms were really nothing since I just got my AF anyways. 

*Sparkle* - I'm so happy that O cooperated with you guys and came later than expected! That's awesome you still have a chance to catch the egg. :happydance:

Morning to anyone else I missed!


----------



## shelleney

Wow Grand! that would be amazing!
I would also hate to move to a pregnancy thread without all of you, or to be left behind here when you all graduate.
Lets just make a pact right now, to all get our BFPs this cycle, and move over there together. Deal? :friends:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies! :hi:
so sorry for your loss Olive and Love. You've come to a great thread. The ladies welcomed me with hugs and have been here ever since. It really is a great place for support and also to 
vent...... :winkwink: It feels like a second home. I love all the encouraging words from all the ladies... :hugs: 

AFM: Im 3DPO and am feeling quite relaxed. Have had slight cramps on and off the past 2-3 days and my boobs feel heavy today....
Im always having temp dilemas but am not going to worry about that now since Im pretty sure I Od and am just waiting to test. If it's a BFN then I'll worry about temps after but hoping it's a :bfp: so that I don't have to worry about temps...LOL haven't noticed any other symptoms besides the cramps and heavy boobs so we'll see...

:hugs: and :dust: for all of us!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Morning all* :hi:

I'm officially here and even FF agrees. *3 DPO* and not symptom spotting just yet (but what the F*&# were those crazy and life-like dreams last night...just saying:winkwink:)

Hope you all are well...who's in for the January TWW and when do you all test???

*Grandbleu*:*January 10th*

*Lisa* - when are you testing???

*Who else is with us???* Just want to get a better idea of who's around so we can keep track of each other. (I know we'll have *Crio, Sparkle, Shelleney, Greygirl, AnnaP, SamIam, KizzyT, LoveaNurse, OliveTree, Imppearl*...but I feel like I'm sure I am missing people...trust me I am bad with names in real life) Well I guess everyone will show up soon enough when they ovulate.

Ok see you all soon!


----------



## mooncake76

Hi - wondered if I could join here for a bit of support. Currently on cd41 of a very long delayed cycle after a chemical (horrible term). I think I finally ovd on cd 31 according to temps which puts me at 10dpo. No symptoms though, bar the odd back ache which I may well be imagining. I did poas on Boxing Day but BFN. Think I'm going to test on New Years Day and then onwards if my temps stay high. Annoyingly, I'm going on my honeymoon on the 2nd. I should have been ovualating but now it looks like AF will be joining us :-( think I could do with somewhere to vent, only been trying since summer but it feels like forever.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Mooncake*!

That is a long cycle but it can take even up to two months to get a period back after a loss so I wouldn't be worrying too much but the wait can get frustrating. By the way the medical community has no idea how to name our losses..._chemical pregnancy, blighted ovum, spontaneous abortion_. Seriously we've all lost babies...at different stages but nonetheless it is a loss of a baby. 

That's good you are temping and you know you probably ovulated. Have you been trying this cycle for a BFP??? It might be that you will get that...it would be a better way to celebrate with your OH. I think testing on January 1st is perfect since that would put you at DPO13 which usually you can get a very good result on a test. 

:dust:


----------



## mooncake76

Thanks so much Grandbleu. I haven't been trying as in timing because I really didn't know when I was ovulating, gave up on the opks and cm has been all over the place. I finally had a good study of my chart yesterday and figured things out (dh thinks I'm obsessed - he's probably right) I even had my ov dip, I just didn't notice what with Christmas and family visits etc. But we dtd a fair bit anyway and we did on the the day I had the dip and 2 days before that too. I actually find ovualtion sex a bit strange and not quite as much fun, but I don't know if I'm on my own with that one! I really don't think it's going to happen this month, I feel nothing and last month, my boobs felt like huge bruises and smells made me feel sick by dpo12. But, I'm keeping the hope, New Year etc. I think I'm going to buy preseed this month and some Zita West vits. Oddly, ever since I started 'trying' I've not had as much ewcm as usual. Maybe I'm drying myself up with stressing! I think I'm going to start a journal on here too, if I can figure out how. I find it really helps to talk to people on here, as there is only so much I can talk to dh and my three close friends are all expecting, as is my sister in law.


----------



## mooncake76

This is also my third early loss, I had 2 with my ex 5 years ago. So feeling pretty concerned that this isn't just a blip.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm so sorry for all your losses...I know here in France after three you are allowed to do testing to see perhaps where the problem lies. Is the UK the same???

PS. We're all obsessed - trust me you're not alone.:hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, hope everyone's well, back at work today and infront of a PC so will sneak on and off here when I can :)

I "think" I am due to ovulate in the next couple of days, I am at CD13 today so we're getting it on tonight. ha ha! hopefully again a couple of times over the weekend too so then I should move into TWW and symptom spotting! :)


----------



## loveanurse1

Good Morning to everyone..
I am still waiting on my +opk to rear her head..I'm beginning to think that this ovulation tww is worse than the other tww..until it pops a + we are bd'ing everyother day ..Fx for everyone due to test 
Shellney..i like your pact..I am in


----------



## shelleney

Good good loveanurse.
You are welcome to join my race with Greygirl.
Kizzyt, are you in?
We are racing to see who can get a positive OPK first! :haha:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

Shellney..how do i post my tickers to my threads pemanently??


----------



## kizzyt

well I dont use OPK's but I am trying to get to know things a lot better so I am in! :)


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hopefully I'll be joining this thread in a few days. If all goes as planned, I'm due to ovulate on New Year's day. But then again, who knows! I had AF like bleeding when I miscarried at 5 weeks, so I'm hoping my cycle will be on track this month. :sex: is in full swing, that's for sure! :haha: I'm dreading the 2WW though...the OTWW doesn't seem as long somehow! Oh well, I'm sure I'll make it through in the company of all you lovely chicks. ;) I don't think I'm going to test until the day AF is due...or maybe even later if she doesn't arrive. Honestly, I'm scared to test. :nope: And what I don't know can't hurt, so I'll plan on following that motto. If by chance I do get my :bfp:, I just don't want it to end in disappointment again.

Anyhoo, see you all in a few days. :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Dont worry Kizzy, you dont need to use OPKs, just carry on temping, or EWCM examining, or whatever youre doing. And let us know when you think youve ovulated based on that.

Neffie, are you with us?! a few of us are having a race to see who can join the TWW thread first! they are all waiting for us over here! :coffee:

May the fastest egg win!! :haha:
xx


----------



## neffie

shelleney said:


> Dont worry Kizzy, you dont need to use OPKs, just carry on temping, or EWCM examining, or whatever youre doing. And let us know when you think youve ovulated based on that.
> 
> Neffie, are you with us?! a few of us are having a race to see who can join the TWW thread first! they are all waiting for us over here! :coffee:
> 
> May the fastest egg win!! :haha:
> xx

YESSSSSS, I'm in!!!....just posted on the OTWW thread. ;)


----------



## shelleney

loveanurse1 said:


> Shellney..how do i post my tickers to my threads pemanently??

Ok love. this is how i did it.
Go to the website where you created your ticker.
Get the url address of your ticker, and copy it.
Then come back here, and click "user cp" (top left)
Click on "edit your signature" (left column)
Then paste your url address in the box, and click "save signature"

Hope that works Hun
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

ok i think i did it right lets see if it pops up in my threads


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks a shellney..it worked like a charm..


----------



## shelleney

Yay! glad i could help
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

i'll be popping in off and on throughout the day..i just got home from a 16hr drive..my dh is sleeping.i have to let him get his rest before we get busy...wink wink..it's our 12yr anniversary..luckily it falls in with our smep bding..lol


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWWers!
welcome newbies :hugs:

hope everyone is well. 

love: gl BDing :sex: congrats on your 12yr Anniversay!!!

moon: welcome! sorry for your losses. Fxd for your :bfp: :hugs:

grand: im testing at 13 DPO on Jan 8th, thats when Im expecting the :witch:

TWWers: FXd for our BFPs for the New Year!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Hey ladies* :wave:

It's quiet around here either everyone is sleeping :sleep: or getting ready for tonight :drunk:.

Hmmm....

Well I'm not symptom spotting (yet:wacko:) so nothing to report really...just feeling hopeful so that's good...my hope meter usually starts out high and goes progressively down during the TWW.


*HAPPY NEW YEAR and HAPPY NEW STARTS AND BABIES FOR US AFTER OUR TOUGH YEARS!*

:dust:​


----------



## kizzyt

Happy New Year to all!! Hope everyone gets the good news they are waiting for in 2011! xxx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies! Welcome to the newbies too!

Well i think I'm 2 dpo we're in Jersey (channel islands) for new year with my family. I feel calm and relaxed now the stress of fitting in the bding has passed!! 

Oh and I have had some long discussions the past few days. We really want to be pregnant by Easter and if not we're going to have to put it on hold for a bit as I want to change jobs. I feel much happier about it all now we have a plan. We're also going to go to the Maldives at Easter!!! So even if I'm
not pregnant I have something to look forward to.

Lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - that's awesome you have a plan...I actually signed up for a course in January (as my paperwork hasn't come in yet for France) and I feel so much better that I will be occupied and have a start of a plan. Wow the Maldives...sounds spectacular I really love snorkeling and free diving...I'm definitely jealous (maybe you need a babysitter:winkwink:?)

What do you want to change jobs to???

PS. I know isn't it so nice not to be pressured for sex anymore...now everything can be natural now.


----------



## sparkle

We went for our honeymoon in July and it was a disaster (we were robbed) and so have a free holiday as compensation. Hoping to make new good memories.... We're taking my parents with us too!! 

What's your course? I'm looking to change schools perhaps to a nursery, where I can do part time.

Yay for non pressured sex!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy New Yr's Eve everyone..I am waiting to be in the po tww with you all..so that we can have that relaxed pressure free bd fun as well..
thanks for the congrats Lisa2010..we celebrated with some bd fun..lol..
I enrolled in some classes towards my BSN in Jan to help me keep my mind occupied on something other than ttc..i start at the end of Jan..
KizzyT..I agree with you..I hope we all bring in a bfp for the new yr...new yr..new beginnings..


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

How's everyone doing today? Here's wishing all of you a marvelous 2011, which includes little bundles of joy for each of us. :) Loveanurse, I'm hanging out with you in the OTWW, but hopefully will be making the transition to the 2WW this weekend. Due to O tomorrow, so hoping to ring in the new year with a 'bang' (pun intended :haha:). Nothing major planned for tonight...umm, oh yeah we'll definitely be :sex: lol.....DH is taking me out for a romantic dinner this evening, so that should be exciting!

Happy New Year again!!!!!!! :)


----------



## loveanurse1

way to keep it nice and romantic neffie..i'm hoping this weekend i o too..i usually o late in my cycle..i am trying not to be impatient while i wait for that +opk..but i am true to my nature most times and get irritated with waiting..lol..i so would rather be in the other tww so i can "symptom spot' and drive myself crazy that way..lol


----------



## neffie

Lol! It's the exact opposite for me. The 2WW before O goes by so much faster coz there's AF, and then I'm looking forward to all the :sex: before O. The torture starts after that coz even though we :sex:, it's not half as much, and time just DRAGS by! I try not to symptom spot, coz that only drives me to insanity.:haha: I did my first OPK of the cycle last night, and got a visible line. Hoping that tonight's will be darker. How about you?


----------



## loveanurse1

i try not to symptom spot end up doing it anyway..:( but i guess since i ovulate so late This waiting to ovulate is much longer to me..plus this time i tried the bvit and soy iso and want to see if they worked??


----------



## mooncake76

First 2011 post on here I think, I hope you all had a great night.

I have welcomed in 2011 with a BFN, I think I'd got my hopes up because my boobs hurt and I had really bad backaches yesterday :nope: Even thought this cycle has been a long one for me, I've had 12 high temps on the chart, with a dip the day before. The past two temps have been my highest ever, which raised my hopes even more. Been scouring the net for what actually happens after an early loss and most sites say that ovulation is unlikely and that it can be a while before your period comes. But I hate google, I generally come away thinking I'm infertile! I feel so frustrated! Not sure what I'll do if 6 weeks turns into even longer. :shrug:

But, time to not be gloomy, I'm packing for a week in Seville tomorrow and it isn't the time to be down, you only get one honeymoon! Here's hoping that 2011 brings good news to us all. Thanks for letting me rant on here, the support feels comforting x


----------



## sparkle

Sorry about your bfn mooncake. It sounds like you will have a great break away.

Happy New Year to you all! I hope 2011 brings us all much luck!!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Mooncake.
Happy New Year! sorry to hear about your BFN. I know that the first few cycles after a loss can be abit all over the place, and many women dont O on the first cycle. I know its rubbish having to wait, and I hope your body starts settling down soon. It will when its ready (although thats not much of a condolence when you want to conceive straight away).
I hope you have a wonderful honeymoon in Seville. You deserve it. Try to relax and spend some quality time with your new hubby. We will be here for you with plenty of support when you return :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Sparkle, Happy New Year! 
How are you today?
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi ladies, Happy New Year to you all!

I would love to join this thread please!

I had MC on 20th Dec had ERPC same day, had a scan as thought I was 11 weeks but baby stopped growing at 7 weeks.
As I had mc on 20th Dec I am thinking I count that as CD1 is that right?

I want to try straight away so if I go by that date I am on CD13 today. 

I am still slightly bleeding but hopefully will stop soon!

Good luck to you all and sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Bella.
Happy New Year and welcome to the thread.
So sorry to hear about your loss. Most people count their first day of bleeding with a mc as their CD1, so I agree that you are CD13. 
The good news is that you should be more fertile straight after your loss, so theres a good chance you could get a BFP this cycle. FXd! we are all in this together, and will happy to offer you advice and support.
Baby dust to you :dust:
xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thank you Shelleney, it is so nice to chat to people that feel the same way and are going through the same!

I definitely want to start immediately I just need to wait for the bleeding to finally stop! I did a HPT yesterday and there was still a faint line so should I wait for it to show negative?

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

It does make sense to wait for a negative HPT before trying again. But obviously you wont ovulate until youre hormone levels have dopped low enough anyways.
FXd for you Hun
xx


----------



## mooncake76

Hi BellasMummy - are you temping? I've found this really useful after my chemical to tell me when I've actually ovd as opks were all over the place (lots of positives day after day then nothing then positive again) - but temps showed a clear rise but not until about cd31 (I'm normally 28 days like clockwork) which took me by surprise. Really hope you get back to normal nice and quickly x (I found the pregnancyloss website really useful in telling me what to expect)


----------



## mooncake76

:flower:Thank you Shellney, made me feel a bit better x


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Mooncake, sorry for your loss :hugs:

Sorry if I sound thick but do you mean taking my temperature? I am new to this and don't really know what to do xx


----------



## mooncake76

Hi Bella, I felt bad that I never recognised what a hard time you have just been through, sorry, I went into trying to be 'useful' mode a bit too quickly. Yes, taking your temps in the morning. I'm not sure if you do this already, but it is so so useful to track your cycles and see when you ovulate and how long your luteal phase is etc. I learnt how to do it through a book called taking charge of your fertility and use an app on my phone to record the temps, but I think most people here use Fertility Friend online. I think it is quite useful doing it online because you can ask people on here to look at your chart for advice. I wish I had, as I'd love to ask people about mine at the moment! Everything has gone a bit crazy for me. Oh, and I prefer to use degrees f thermometers.


----------



## neffie

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ladies :hi:

Bella - Sorry for your loss. :hugs: It is possible to ovulate as early as 2 weeks after a loss, although I would think that the hcg levels would need to be low enough for ovulation to take place. Hope it happens for you soon. :flower:

Mooncake - Sorry for your loss, and that you didn't get your BFP this cycle. :hugs: Don't lose hope, it will happen sooner than later. :flower: Have a great time in Seville with your hubby. I'm sure you guys are super excited about it....I'm so jealous....it's back to work for me. :(

As for me, hoping to O today....we'll see how it goes. Fingers crossed! Shelleney, hoping that tomorrow I'll be posting in the 2WW thread the good news that I'm joining you guys. ;)


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy New Years everyone, may it bring us all our good news.

Neffie, I am waiting to O too..I wish it would just happen already..
I would love to join Shellney in the 2ww too..


----------



## shelleney

neffie and love - really hope you both O today or tomorrow so you can join me.
Thinking of you both xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies, I am so sorry for all your losses. I have been lurking for a couple of days but think i will take the plunge and join you if thats ok? I had a mc on 13/12 at 8wks but baby stopped growing at 5wks. the bleeding stopped by the 18/12 and physically i have been fine so i decided to start opk's on cd 13 (if 13/12 is counted as cd1) as my cycles had been irregular before this last pregnancy. So cd13 i get a faint line, cd14 i get a darker line, cd15 a fainter line and cramps then no line on cd16.Also took a hpt on cd15 which was negative. I have never had a really dark line on my opk's so i am taking day 14 as a +opk, although i am a little surprised that my body is apparently coping so well with the loss and returning to normal so soon. We did by coincidence dtd at the right time but as we weren't really trying i'm not holding out a lot of hope for a bfp this month. But even af arriving at the right time (9th to 11th) would be a good start!
Wishing everyone a happy new year and lots of baby dust


----------



## shelleney

Hi mum.
welcome to the thread. hope your stay is a short one.
sorry to hear about your loss.
it does sound like you had a positive OPK on day14, which is good news.
and you are apparently more fertile straight after a loss, so if you DTD around that time, it is possible for you to have a BFP.
FXd for you hun.
:dust:
xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

shelleney said:


> Hi mum.
> welcome to the thread. hope your stay is a short one.
> sorry to hear about your loss.
> it does sound like you had a positive OPK on day14, which is good news.
> and you are apparently more fertile straight after a loss, so if you DTD around that time, it is possible for you to have a BFP.
> FXd for you hun.
> :dust:
> xx

Thanks hun, your input has made me feel that i'm not going insane,lol.I've found the whole ttc does that to me:haha: I am going all out for my bfp next month, lol, going to try the ovulation microscope to back up the opk's and preseed as i have read so many good reviews. I also have a resolution to start enjoying sex again for the sake of sex not just baby making:blush: Hubby should be pleased:winkwink:


----------



## neffie

Welcome mum :flower: and sorry for your loss! Fingers crossed that you O'd when you thought, and that you get your BFP this cycle. As for me, the damn OPK test is still showing negative. Usually by this time, it has always turned positive, grrrr!!!! :growlmad: Maybe I'll do another one tonight to see if the line has at least gotten any darker.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thanks neffie. I'm so sorry for your loss too, hugs. Hope you get a nice positive opk very soon, Fx for you.


----------



## loveanurse1

Good morning ladies..I think I might have made progress..I have been having a lot of ewcm tonight while i was at work and so i came home and did and opk and i believe it is +...time for some fancy :sex:...woohoo...then i can join you over in the tww shellney..and neffie and mum, i hope you are coming with us too..will keep you updated


----------



## neffie

Yay loveanurse, that's awesome. :) As for me, no luck yet on the OPKs, but I've had watery CM for the past few days, and had EWCM yesterday, so hoping that means something. ;) Let's see if I get a temp spike tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, mind if I join? :flower:

We've been ttc for 2 years, I have pcos. We finally got pregnant but I sadly miscarried on 30th Nov.. :(

I *think* I may have ovulated on 21st December - I had ewcm and a +opk but as I've stopped temping I can't be 100% sure.

If I did it'd put me at 12dpo today, I took a test last night that had a very very faint line. Took another this morning - nothing and just done a frer - nothing :( So I think yesterdays was a nasty evap.

The thing is I've been spotting since 3dpo so even if I am pregnant it wouldn't be a great start. I spotted while I was pregnant last time and am convinced it was due to low progesterone but my fs refused to test it as it's 'not important' :growlmad:

So that's me! I think I'll test again in a day or two and if by some miracle it's a bfp I am going to beg my GP to test my progesterone levels :haha:

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Yay! well done loveanurse! so glad you have finally got your +opk. Join us on here officially on Monday or Tuesday in the TWW. Until then, make sure you have plenty of :sex: you need to catch that egg!! Good luck!

Hey neffie. The EWCM sounds positive, so I hope you get your temp spike tomorrow. Good luck, and I hope you will be joining us soon.

Welcome Roxy :hi:
sorry for your loss. hope your stay here is a short one.
With the +OPK and EWCM, it sounds like you did ovulate, which is good news.
Test again in a couple of days, and I hope you get that BFP very soon
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Hey Girls* - Just saying Hi :wave: I'm in the TWW as well right now but this time around I'm trying not to obsess and symptom spot so I've been a bit quieter this month (I was a TWW freak in December:wacko:). I'm 6 DPO and still in the hopeful stage...I probably won't peak in with symptoms till about 10-12DPO just to play it safe and protect myself the major disappointment. Wishing you all loads of luck and dust :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grandbleu! There you are! :hi:
I had noticed that you were abit quiet this month. Im glad to hear that you are ok.
Its completey understandable to obsess over every symptom, and we are all here to share that obsession together :friends:
If it makes you feel any better, I started symptom spotting on 1DPO this cycle! :haha: 
I decided that I had sore boobs, and that must mean that I am pregnant. lol. Oh well, another 2 weeks of craziness ahead! :wacko:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Shelleney* - Never MIA completely - just lurking a bit...I'm just trying to be kinder to myself and not get too obsessed by all my symptoms. I think I'm going for the "I would like to be pleasantly surprised" by my BFP this month - just trying a different tactic. I know I will probably start looking for symptoms in a couple of days though LOL!

It is indeed a crazy 2 weeks. There was a girl that said that the first 7 days go fast (I agree I'm 6 DPO and it's gone by in a flash) but it's the 1WW that really kills you psychologically...like a BFP could be so close yet so far. I kind of agree. Keep sane hon! :)


----------



## shelleney

That is a good tactic you've got going there. I would much rather get a surprising BFP when I thought I was out, than a surprising BFN/AF when i thought i was definitely pregnant. You can talk yourself into believeing something is true, and then its such a huge disappointment when it isnt.

Yes, I agree, the final 1 week is the hardest. you're so desperate to test, but know its too early. and then if you do test and its a BFN, you just feel down, even though it may turn into a BFP later on. and then you're just dreading the appearance of the witch. and if she does arrive, you just wanna cry.

Gosh, this TTC lark is such a rollercoaster ride! :wacko:
You keep sane too, Hun
xx


----------



## neffie

Aaaaaaaah, finally got a positive OPK today! :yipee: Only 1 day later than usual, but it was still driving me crazy. ;) So I'm really hoping that tomorrow I will officially be a part of this thread, and join you ladies in the 'OH SO EVER SLOW' 2WW! Hopefully it will go by faster, sharing it with you gals. :flower: Will keep you posted on what the temp looks like tomorrow. Wish me luck! ;)


----------



## shelleney

Yay! well done Neffie!
so glad you will finally be joining us here. You're not so far behind the rest of us.
get BDing Hun! :bunny:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie, how long are your cycles..you seem to be right with me..we both hit +opk's today..I'm getting excited to finally be able to soon move over to the tww with grandbleu and shelleney
roxy...glad you could join us..and fx for you upcoming :bfp:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hello my gorgeous girls! :hi:

Apologies for the radio silence, was having a lovely chilled out Christmas. Well, I think I'm 7 DPO today. I am resolutely not symptom spotting this month.:sulk: It is the cold that is making my boobs tingle. It is the change in water than is making me feel a bit queasy now and again. And it is my Metformin which is putting me off my alcomahol, nothing more. :winkwink:

Have been spending loads of time with my cousins kids - they're between three and eight. my other half is fantastically popular with them, he's always got time for them and he tells awesome stories. Have decided I want to move home to the highlands and have about half a dozen of them! My Aunt has five kids, all grown up now with their own kids, and they all came up for Christmas. It was lovely, gave me a real appreciation of how nice it is to be part of a big family.

It's such a lovely place to have kids, very nice community, very safe, lots of room and free space. I left such a long time ago - now I'm jus

Sorry, rambling! How are all my lovely ladies anyway? I'm seeing a lot of new faces! :hi:

Crio x x x


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! :hi:
I just got back from a road trip, so haven't been around for almost two weeks! Can't wait to catch up with everyone!
Any new :bfp: ? Any good symptoms? What's up??????
I won't be joining the TWW proper for another few days, but keep a spot warm for me, OK?


----------



## neffie

:hi: to the ladies I haven't chatted with before :)

Loveanurse, my cycles averaged 28 days before the miscarriage, with a few 27 day cycles, and a 30 day cycle. My LP has stayed at 14 days, so if I did in fact O today, then this will be a 29 day cycle. We've :sex: plenty this cycle, so hopefully we've covered all bases if O day was today. But even with the temp spike, will plan on DTD again tomorrow for good measure. ;) And if I didn't O today, DH is going to be getting unexpectedly jumped for a while longer :haha: How long are your cycles?


----------



## loveanurse1

welcome back everyone who has been enjoying there time away
neffie, my cycles use to be 28 before i lost the twins..then went to 30days except last month it went 36 days as i o'd late. my lp is no where near 14 days. my lp is anywhere from 10-12days. I'm hoping the vitb6 i'm taking will help with that. I'm thinking i will be o'ing tomorrow but we have also been :sex: ing to cover all the bases..I'm trying not to wear my dh out..lol


----------



## neffie

Haha...I'm with you on the not wearing out DH. He's definitely not complaining, but I totally get your drift. Good luck on the OPK. :thumbup: Hope you can join the 2WW soon. I'll know for sure myself tomorrow morning based on my temp. Fingers crossed that it's good news.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies... I hope the new year is treating you all better then us. Pretty sure i will be back here joining you all. I started having brown discharge last night that has turned into full period bleeding today. Going to try and get an ob appt tomorrow to maybe find out for sure and then see if they will run tests or send me to a specialist to find out why i can't get back 4 weeks 6 days pregnant in my last two pregnancies.


----------



## neffie

:hugs: luvmysoldier.


----------



## Criosaidh

Lovemysoldier: huge hugs lady. I'm so sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

lovmysoldier..i will say a prayer for you..


----------



## sparkle

Lovemysoldier I'm so sorry, thinking of you. 

I'm also trying not to obsess too much this cycle. I'm thinking of positive things...

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## RoxyRoo

LuvMySoldier, I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope you can find some answers soon x

Thank you for the lovely welcome but unfortunately I'll be leaving you again today. AF arrived this morning, first one since my mc :cry: 

I hope you ladies don't mind me asking but were your first AF's heavier and more painful than normal? I'm getting very sharp pains near my right ovary and passing lots of clots :(

Good luck to all of you ladies, I hope to be joining you again within the next few weeks.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Luv :hugs:
I am so so sorry. I will be thinking of you.

Hey Roxy, even though you are leaving us (TWW) please join our sister thread (OTTW). It stands for that Other Two Week Wait. Its the 2 weeks between AF and ovulation. We all switch back and forth between the 2 threads during each cycle.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/476652-other-2-week-wait-32.html

Welcome back Crio and Anna. Ive missed you. Hope you both had a lovely Christmas and New Year!
xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

Thank you shelleney :hugs: I'll check the other thread out x


----------



## loveanurse1

another +opk this am..much darker than yesterdays..oh i hope dh cooperates with catching this eggy..


----------



## shelleney

so you are definitely Oing then love. good for you! tell DH he better cooperate!
Good luck!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies... I hope the new year is treating you all better then us. Pretty sure i will be back here joining you all. I started having brown discharge last night that has turned into full period bleeding today. Going to try and get an ob appt tomorrow to maybe find out for sure and then see if they will run tests or send me to a specialist to find out why i can't get back 4 weeks 6 days pregnant in my last two pregnancies.

Oh no - *Luv* - I hope this is just freak bleeding. I'm so sorry for you and your OH and your little one. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning TWWers :hi:

Ok, my cycle is definitely messing with my mind after the MC. :growlmad: +OPK yesterday, but my temps didn't spike this morning, so I'm guessing I haven't O'd yet. TMI, but I have loads of watery CM this morning, so maybe today is O day?? :confused: Will take another OPK this afternoon to see if I still get a positive. Great, this means my cycle is going to be longer than expected, grrrrrrrrrr!!! :brat:Oh well, I hope that I'll be joining you gals tomorrow.


----------



## shelleney

FXd for you neffie.
We are saving you a space here
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Count me as one of the anti-symptom-spotters club this month...I've done very good except for light cramping yesterday...almost imperceptible but dare I say implantation LOL! OK I stop now...

Oh *Crio* - that sounds absolutely lovely...the highlands for a nice childhood and a big family. I think it sounds perfect...I would definitely consider moving back if you love it and think you could settle there. 

*Loveanurse* - jump on OH ASAP! 

How's everyone else doing - *Shelleney*, *Neffie*,...anyone I missed???

*Anna* - your spot is warm for you - I even left you a cup of tea there:coffee: you only have 3 days to ovulate so get on OH as well and get back here soon!


----------



## shelleney

Hi Grand
There is nothing to say about myself at the moment. So im just commenting on other peoples posts right now :haha:
I am also trying not to symptom spot. Its difficult though. I can tell this is going to be a loooong 2 weeks.just have to wait and see. :coffee:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

does anyone else continuely feel silly when they try to seduce their dh?? i'm just trying not to make it so mechanical, you know???


----------



## grandbleu

Answer = YES:blush:

I know I'm just seducing for baby and not for pleasure...wish it could be both but my mind is so focused that I can't have both at the same time...UGH! 

PS. My latest idea is a happy ending massage...he gets a great massage and it's good for both of us to kind of warm up to s.e.x and it doesn't just seem like wham bam thank you mam...like all I want is his :spermy:.


----------



## Khadijah-x

hey everyone! 
This is our first cycle ttc after a loss x
Im 9 dpo today and first tww and its already killing me lol :haha:
Dont want to have this wait again!
We only managed to BD 5 days before ov and on the day of ov which i suppose is the most important but i hope its enough!
Iv had all the symptoms lol :haha:

-Constant lower backache type when AF is here since 4dpo
-AF style cramps since about the same time ^, Last night 9pdo they were very noticable enough to want a water bottle, knotting tight cramps lower abdomen just about pubic area
-5dpo bubbles popping sensation in pubic area< weird :wacko:
-Irritable and mood swings
-Creamy white cm since few days after ov and has been there constantly

Good luck to everyone Im due to test the 8th!


----------



## loveanurse1

well I do try to make it interesting but he knows..he says "you just want me for my :sperm: deposit"..which is partly true but i do like having fun too..


----------



## loveanurse1

fx for you mommyandbump


----------



## shelleney

Haha. I feel the same Love.
Every other day of the month, its always my OH trying it on with me. But just before and after O, i am seducing him, and I can tell he knows that im only after him for his :spermy:
Nevertheless, he's a man, so he never turns me down. What man in his right mind would turn down sex on tap, hey?
But its abit embarassing for me, coz I feel guilty that I dont make any effort for the rest of the month, only during my fertile period.
Does that make sense?
xx
PS: like your idea of a massage, Grand. May try that next cycle.....


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: Hey all, back from our holiday vacation out of state! Happy New Year to you all and I am wishing you all the BEST for 2011 filled with lots of BFPs!!! 

We went down to D.C. for the week to visit our best friends and bring in the New Year! I hope everyone is doing well! I haven't had time to catch up on this thread, but plan to do so in the next few days!

AFM: 4 dpo today. I thought I was 6, but then FF decided to move my "O" date on me! Seems even FF can't figure me out! haha!! :shrug: Anyhoo, trying not to symptom spot as much this cycle (like some of you others have mentioned) in the last couple of posts. I did have some odd cramping this am, but I am going to chalk it up to too much rich food this past weekend!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck mommy. Fingers crossed for testing
xx


----------



## neffie

LOL!!! I know what you guys mean loveanurse and shelleney. DH feels totally used around O time. But then again, he doesn't complain. :haha: He usually jumps on me all the time, but with this TTC stuff, he's pretty much drained out by the time I O. Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do. :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome back from the holidays *Amber* - sounds like a great time...plus nice to forget about TTC for a bit. 

FF seems to be right about you...I can see why they moved it because of your positive OPK's. I think it's right now. :happydance: YIPEE for not symptom spotting:happydance: I think it will get harder every day though...like 10 DPO and beyond...oh well :)


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Amber :hi:
Happy New Year.
I have to agree with Grand ^^ FF does seem to have got it right. I am 3DPO, so we are quite close. Its going to be a looong two weeks :wacko:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Welcome back Amber and Crio ( and anyone else I missed!!) glad you had wonderful breaks.

We are almost back to normal after the holidays, flying back from Jersey later today. 

I know my oh feels totally used at o time. I've been trying 'dressing up' to keep him interested!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: to all the TWWers!
welcome back Anna and welcome all the newbies!!

Luv: Im so sorry. Saying a prayer for you!

Happy New Year!!!!

AFM: I guess Im 8DPO, not really sure though. had EWCM on xmas day and the day after. I had perid like cramps all last week which is now gone and Ive had creamy CM the past 2-3 days. I woke up with a headache and earache on Dec 30th. Ive been nasally since then too, like having a cold but its not full on. I think I am out this month. I will be testing on the 8th. I stopped temping bcuz it was stressing me out.

hope everyone is well. 

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

I agree with the temping...it stresses me each morning and I got depressed after awhile every time I would see it go down and the :witch: would arrive. I'm just doing it for a couple more months to get to know my post - M/C cycles and then I'll stop again (I did that before my M/C and it worked...temped 6 months knew more or less my cycles and just took the temp stress off of me and we got PREGNANT!). :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

sparkle, I do that too..dressing up..i can't wait to get the :bfp: so i can really enjoy stress free :sex:....even tho i try to spice it up..it's still a stressful making sure it's on a certain day and all that..even the tww :sex: is better..because you know your just doing it for fun not for a :spermy: deposit..lol (as my dh calls it)


----------



## grandbleu

Morning :wave:

Still not symptom spotting...:-=

How's everybody else?

The LOOOOOOOOOng 1ww - bleh!

X


----------



## shelleney

Morning :hi:

Im not symptom spotting either. Although I have got a few twinges, and im abit windy :blush:
Ok, so maybe I am symptom spotting. But not on purpose. Im just "noticing" things that are happening to my body. Does that make me a bad person? :gun:

How is everyone else today?
xx


----------



## sparkle

I'm doing well not ss either!!

Back home and taking the decorations down while listening to the glee soundtrack! Back to work tomorrow.... Boo! But at least time will pass quickly as it always does at the start of term.


----------



## shelleney

Hi Sparkle.
Im taking christmas decs down today too, as I also start back at work tomorrow.
Looking forward to seeing the children again, Ive missed them.
Well done you for not symptom spotting!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I know you both have work starting tomorrow but I have to say I'm a little jealous. (I know call me crazy:wacko:) but I would love to be busy right now especially with this TTC/TWW stuff...next week I start a month's course so I'll be busier and occupied while my work papers come through.


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, happy new year all, I hope everyone is well!! has this thread moved for everyone else? I had to go and find it :)

I "think" I O'd at the weekend so I am approx 4DPO and I have a bad backache this morning but it might be because I've not been sleeping well. Someone else mentioned the "popping" feeling, I had that yesterday, so weird! 

I have had tonsilitis for the past week and the doc prescribed me penicyllin, I read the packet a but more and it said to avoid if you're TTC so I dont want to take the rest of them now and now I am worried that I might have done some damage :(


----------



## shelleney

Hi kizzy.
yes, this thread has moved out of TTCAL, and into "Lounge area discussion groups". I have no idea why?
sorry to hear you are poorly. Im not really sure what to say about the penicillin? Maybe you should go back to your doctor and tell him/her you are TTC, and ask for an alternative medicine.
Hope you feel better soon 
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies! I tried to get on earlier, but I kept getting a message that the site was down!! :( I also noticed that this thread had moved, I was looking all over for it!

I'm back to work today, so I am of course getting slammed with tasks after being out for a week! I like to stay busy, although the decorations are going to have to wait until this weekend! DH started his new job yesterday (he now works in the building across the street from me!), so so far the year is looking up for us!

I'm a bit nervous about my chart. I woke up to a rather substantial temperature dip this morning. Not sure what to make of it. Is it too early to be a possible implantation? I'm SERIOUSLY trying not to get my hopes up, as my coverline is so high this cycle for some reason. Guess will have to wait and see!

Shelleney/Sparkle--have fun Undecorating! 

Kyzzit--check with your MD about the antibiotics, he/she may be able to give you something else to treat the tonsilitis if they know you are TTC. 

Grand--what type of course are you taking?


----------



## kizzyt

thanks ladies, I think I am going to stop taking them (I already have to be honest) as I caught it really quickly this time and I didnt actually get sick, just had ulcers on my throat. if it comes back I'll go back to the docs, you'd have thought she'd seen on my notes that I just had a m/c and asked if I was trying again, mind you I maybe should have checked myself sooner. I am not going to fret about it, and fingers crossed all is ok :)


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWWers!! :hi:
how is everyone?

back to work today for me after a nice loooong week and a half off....it was nice and much needed!!!

Im also not SS but I do notice the out of the norm symptoms like heavy and sore boobs, cramping, and I feel flushed but all these are signs of AF for me so who knows....Im going to test this Saturday so we'll see. FX'd!!!

as for my xmas decs going to take mine down this weekend. 

FX'd for all our 2011 :bfp:s !!!!

:dust: :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - don't quote me on this but I think antibiotics are OK for babies but definitely check with your doctor. You also don't want a big infection either which wouldn't be good for the baby...you could get some advice from your MD I hope.

*Amber* - I'm taking a TESOL course - I've taught languages before including English but I've never been certified so while I'm waiting for paperwork I thought I should just get it. Plus it will keep me busy! As for your temp don't worry too much...I also had a dip around DPO6 and it's going back up now...one temp does not ruin a chart!

*Lisa* - Wow there are a lot of members in the no SS club :) Glad you had a nice break...bring on Saturday's test!

*Shelleney/Sparkle* - last night before work...have a good one!...You will be busy during the end of this TWW which is good

*Crio* - where are you doll???

Hi to anyone I missed! :wave:


----------



## shelleney

Hope you feel better soon, Kizzy. Go to your Doc if symptoms get worse, you need to be well incase theres a little baby in there! :cloud9:

Hi Lisa. Good luck for testing on Saturday. My fingers are crossed so tightly for you. we want another BFP in this thread!

AFM: i know i said i wasnt symptom spotting, but ive had really sore boobs for the last 3 days. And i *never* have sore boobs. Not before AF, not any time. I have to say, Im abit excited, but desperate not to get my hopes up.... 
xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Grand, you jumped in whilst I was typing.
Good luck with your TESOL. Hope it keeps you busy and stops you symptom spotting. 
Im glad to be back at work tomorrow. Need something to take my mind of the TWW!
xx


----------



## sparkle

TESOL sounds good grand- I did a tefl a tefl a few years ago and I use it a lot in my teaching! It will be great to keep you busy, can you do any volunteering to keep you occupied?

Lisa- hope your day back went well!

Shelleney- I'm kind of looking forward to being back I like the inset days- no boys til Thursday!!

Kizzy- hope you are feeling better soon, a very good friend of mine had to be on iv antibiotics when she was 5 weeks and had a perfect baby girl so fingers crossed it will be ok.

Hope everyone else is good!

As for me I'm still not thinking about it, I'm even being quite naughty and having half a glass of wine with my dinner this evening! We booked our flights to the Maldives for April today I'm super super excited!!! A free holiday to paradise is sure to boost the spirits!!!


----------



## sparkle

Amber I missed you sorry, I know nothing about charting, tho may try next month if we don't get lucky but fxed for you x


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - So jealous! and free...I know you had your stuff stolen on the other one but now you have a free vacation! Put me in your baggage...I'm not that big (YET!) :winkwink: 

We live in a really small town (not even a town) so it's hard to volunteer but my class is a month long and 9-4 everyday so during the week at least I will be busy plus I have to take the train back and forth...I'm so glad you found it useful in your everyday teaching as well! :)


----------



## RGN

Hi ladies,

I just joined this site but have been reading along for a while. I had a MMC at 12 wks in August. Since then I'm on my third cycle of 100 mg Clomid and I had three big folicles this month. I did an HCG trigger shot on Dec. 27 and am supposed to go for a Beta on Jan. 11 (approx. 15 DPO) but will probably test this weekend. The wait is KILLING me. 

With three eggs this month I feel like our chances are so good I will be really disappointed if I get another BFN this month. 

Of course I'm symptom spotting and driving myself crazy. Main symptom so far has been mild cramps for the past 2-3 days ... 

G/L to everyone.


----------



## sparkle

Welcome RGN! That all sounds very promising! Good luck if you decide to test this weekend. I'm a rubbish waiter!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grandbleu--that is a wonderful class and I hope it all goes well! 

Sparkle--if you have room in your OTHER bag (ie, the one not occupied by Grandbleu!), I'd like to come too! hahaha

Lisa--Keeping my fx'd for your test on Saturday! We need more BFPs!!

Shelleney--sore bb's is a good sign! With my last pregnancy, that was one of the big signs for me. I really hope that it turns out to be a great sign for you and keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Amberyll23

RGN--welcome! I hope that this turns out to be your month!!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi:
I'll be joining you all here in a couple of days, but wanted to peek in and see what's happening. No symptom spotting this cycle? Was this a New Year's resolution by any chance??? I swore to myself that I wouldn't do that this cycle as well! :haha:
sparkle: Can I come too? I've gained a bit of weight over the holidays but I'm pretty sure I can still fit inside a trunk or even a carry on if need be! Push over grandbleu and amber! :plane:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :wave:

How is everyone today? Well, i FINALLY got a spike in temperature this morning, which means queen bee finally came out yesterday (CD 17). :happydance: Hopefully, there were some :spermy: out there waiting because as I had anticipated, we did not manage to :sex: yesterday. We also didn't the day before. I wore DH out a little too early this cycle. We did DTD CD 13, 14, & 15 though. I know they say that sperm can live anywhere from 2-5 days so maybe there's still a chance?? Or am I just clutching at straws here? :dohh: Welcome to the crazy world of TTC!! :blush:

Hope you all are having a fabulous day! :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - looks like it's going to be a crowded trip to the Maldives:haha: Hope yours and 
*Shelleney*'s first day back to work went well and kept your mind off of TWW.

*AnnaP* - It seems a lot of us got burned by symptom spotting so just lying low this month...trying not to obsess...can't wait for you to join us again...the course isn't CELTA since they don't offer it here but TESOL which is certified by Trinity or something...I don't know apparently it's a reputable institution. Very excited! Might have to get some tips from you for student teaching at the end of my course :)

*RGN* - Welcome! :wave:

*Neffie* - definitely still a chance. 1-2 days before O day is optimal apparently and if you had EWCM then the sperm can survive in that environment! :)

Hi to everybody else stuck in the TWW!


----------



## neffie

Thanks grand :) I'm going to try and not focus on it too much...can't change anything now. Just hope that the 2WW goes by soon. Hmmm, maybe I'm being a little too optimistic there. ;)


----------



## loveanurse1

hey ladies..i didn't get a chance to stop by and say hello yesterday..i was kind of bummed out.. I was trying desperately to stick to the smep and was going good up until yesterday..i got my first +opk on the 2nd of jan..so we had :sex: on the , 2nd and 3rd..but according to the smep you're suppose to have :sex: everyother day starting from cd10 until you get the +opk..then you do it 3days in a row skip one then go one more..we only did it the first two days and then skipped yesterday..do you think my chances are still good...my cp is now firmer and my cm is creamy lotion again not the ewcm.???but i did have :sex: the 1st of jan too..I hope so..i believe I probably o'd on the 2nd or the 2rd...i sure hope this is the month..now i'm in the tww and will try not to symptom spot..
Gl to everyone..


----------



## shelleney

Welcome neffie! about time, ive been waiting for you! :coffee:

Im sure you'll be fine, love. You have had :sex: on the optimum days, thats all that matters.

Hey Sparkle, how was your first day back at work? I hate inset days, just want the kids to come back! Hope you enjoyed yours though.

Thanks Grand, my first day back at work left me with almost no time to obsess over TTC. which is just what I need, as now im back home, Im symptom spotting like crazy! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well :dust:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

am officially glad to be in the tww so that I can relax a little more..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - yes SMEP can be hard sometimes to perfect...we definitely tried as well but failed twice. I think it sounds like you BDed plenty and the first two days after you got you + OPK are great since it comes 12-36 hours after that...I'm sure you have an awesome chance especially since sperm can survive and it's better to have them ready and waiting than chasing the Grande Dame!


----------



## neffie

Thanks shelleney. Here I am...I guess better late than never. ;) How was your first day back at work? I'm jealous....had to be back at work on Monday. BOOOO!

Loveanurse, I think you got your bases covered. Missing 1 day is not shabby at all, considering SMEP takes a lot out of you. So keep your chin up. :thumbup: I missed O day & the day before, but I'm not going to be down until the :witch: shows her nasty face!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning, er afternoon, ladies! Hope everyone is doing well today and hope your days back to work are not stressful Shelleney and Sparkle!

Welcome back to the TWW Anna and Neffie! Fx'd for your BFPs this month!

I am so not trying to symptom spot. I am only reporting on my FF when it is a symptom that jumps out at me. I am definately trying not to stress and report every little thing, but I am not sure how successful I am being at that! lol

Good news is that my temp went back up (WAAAY up) today back above my coverline from yesterday's big drop below. My cycle has been so freaky this month, so I am trying not to get my hopes up that yesterday's drop was not an early implantation dip! I did some reading on it and it is definately possible to have one that early, but typically they don't happen until a few days later than that. So maybe it was a hormone surge. :shrug: Argh! Must not stress...must not worry....

I also got some really sad news today. One of the staff in my office who I am pretty good friends with had a horrible xmas. His wife, who got pregnant and was about 3-4 wks behind me lost her baby at 4 1/2 months on Christmas Eve. :cry: It is obviously a very hard time for them both right now, so if you ladies could keep them in your thoughts... I told him about this sight and all the supportive, wonderful, and understanding ladies here. He was not aware that places like these forums existed, so said he would tell her.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh my gosh - *Amber* - I am in tears for you friend and her husband. I can't imagine losing a little baby on Xmas Eve of all nights. She should definitely join as I didn't find any support really in my community at least. She could go to miscarriage support first if she wants. They are already in my thoughts. :hugs:

PS. Excellent chart (implantation???!!!:happydance:) Mine is very plateau like I'm jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, first day back went well. Classro all prepped and ready to greet the little whatsits in the morning!! We had 2 births in the staff over the holidays (cue much secret jealousy from me) and 1 pregnancy announcement. I had such a lovely chat with a collegue who is starting ivf this month. I wish her all the luck in the world! I expect my posts will slow down a little now, but rest assured ladies I'm am here! I've been a bnber for almost 3 years now!!

I've just realised I'm in the second half of the tww now. This one does seem to be going faster than some...


----------



## sparkle

Amber - I just spotted your post. What a terrible thing to happen to them.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Sparkle* - will miss you a bit but I know teaching is really busy...but you must pop in especially if you test or anything!


----------



## neffie

Amber, so sorry to hear about your friend. Anytime would be horrible, but especially on Christmas Eve...:nope: My thoughts are with them. 

By the way, nice spike on the temp. ;) Implantation on 5 DPO is not unheard of. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWWers!!!
how is everyone holding up? what dates are you all testing?

I'm scheduled to test on the 8th but will most likely buy a test on Friday just bcuz there is more snow on the way for us starting tomorrow night into Saturday and they're saying it's supposed to be steady snow...like we didn't get enough over the xmas weeekend... we got over 20 inches of snow... soooooo knowing myself, i won't be able to hold off until Saturday...LOL. I will most likely buy the test during lunch and test then... FXd!!

Amber: FX'd it was implantation dip. Im so sorry about your co-worker's wife, my heart goes out to her and her family.

Sparke: it's normal to feel a little jealous, we all go through that phase, i know I've been guilty of it.

FXd for our :bfp:s

:hi: to everyone on the thread!!!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Amber, what an awful thing to happen. My heart goes out to them. And I know we always preach that it doent matter how many weeks pregnant you were when you experienced the loss coz it was always a baby, I have to say that 4 1/2 months must be 10 times worse than my earlier loss.
:cry:
xx


----------



## shelleney

As for me: back at work today, but only a training day. The children are back in tomorrow, and I cant wait to see them! Missed them so much!
Theres a pregnant woman at my work, but shes not showing yet, and I try to avoid her whenever possible!
Still trying not to symptom spot - but I have the most swollen, painful boobs Ive ever had. Hope it a good sign?! Testing in 9 days. FXd!

Hope you're all ok?
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls,

That's it I quit quitting!! 

My right nipple itches like almighty hell, and I've been throwing up for two days and I'm sleepy _and_ I'm weepy.

Ahhhh that's better.

Am slightly to very terrified though - I know it's stupid but I was reading a crappy magazine the other day and there was a story about a woman who had PCOS like me. She had multiple losses, the poor darling. :cry: Just abit scared for my next pregnancy now.

Sorry, didn't mean to put a downer on things girls. How's everyone else? 

Amber: so sorry to hear about your colleagues loss. What a hellish thing to happen to anyone.


----------



## shelleney

Yay! Crio has joined my Symptom Spotting Club! :happydance:
Its just not working for us is it, Hun? We just have too many symptoms to keep them to ourselves.
BTW: your symptoms sound great! Being sick?! :sick: wow!
Also, I have the same fear: that I may have several more losses before I finally have my forever baby. FXd our fears are unfounded.
xx


----------



## grandbleu

OK I'm coming out of the closet - I too am symptom spotting...only lightly but still. (Head bowed in shame):blush:

Here's my journal entry from yesterday but I'll post it here for you lovely ladies!

*My TOP SECRET DPO symptoms​*

Spoiler
*DPO 1-5*: NADA :-=

*DPO 6-8*: Cramping in the uterine region...so light you'd almost miss it if you weren't symptom spotting :winkwink:

*DPO 9*: 
Cramping lightly (so ephemeral...so light...are you really there???:shrug:)
 Sore Tummy (never get one EVER unless I'm really sick and I'm not sick)
 Acid Reflux (never get this either...what's up with me!!!???)


:winkwink:* UPDATES * promised for other symptom spotters or symptom spotter Stalkers! :winkwink:​


----------



## samiam

Oh I've missed you ladies. OH is still here until Monday, so I've been quite busy and spending loads of time "playing chess." ;) 

Of course now I have this weird bleeding thing again. I had Flo on the 26th for a few days and then nothing until yesterday. I'm so confused. It's not like a period and my temps are still all over the place. Guess it's back to the doc/drawing board. Any ideas?


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Sam* - Nice to see you around again...glad you've been having fun with OH playing chess:winkwink:

Took a look at your chart...just wondering if the latest "light" flow is spotting or proper flow?...I get spotting sometimes in the middle of my cycle that's why I ask but it's only spotting (no tampon necessary maybe just a thin panty liner).


----------



## sparkle

Ladies! I thought we werent doing SS this month!! I really am not although having started reading this thread (at work since my darling boys have gone home) I have developed a really itchy left nipple!!


----------



## neffie

It's too early for me to SS, and am going to do my best to avoid doing so. But hey, who am I kidding....the madness is surely not too far away. ;)


----------



## loveanurse1

Hello ladies..sorry I have kept my posts short and sweet but since coming off my vacation i have been too pooped although i have been reading..
everyone's symptoms sound great.. 
neffie i am right along with you..i have no symptoms whatsoever to report but i am also 2-3dpo..so it may be early or it may be that i started my weightwatchers diet and exercise program and have been focusing my attention on that..good in one sense so i don't drive myself crazy..
amber, i feel for your coworkers loss at such a magical time of the yr..hopefully he can convince his wife to join b&b for some support because i know that you ladies have sure been wonderful for me..well i must be off too bed and rest my aching muscles...this is what happens when i take 2-3 mos off of working out..uuuggghhh


----------



## Amberyll23

Good afternoon ladies! I hope everyone is doing well today!

Sparkle--scratch that itch! haha j/k! 

Grand/Crio/Shelleney--no worries on coming out and ssing here and there! as long as you aren't STRESSING about it, I think it is all good! That's why I will report things that jump out at me, but istead of updating every couple hours (like I was doing last month, seriously, I needed a better hobby! haha), I try to only update once or twice a day. And I find I am a lot less stressed because of it! :flower:

Sam--glad to hear you are enjoying time with your OH! I have no answers to your bleeding question, I would probably check with the doc and see what is up there.

Love and all of you, thank you so much for keeping my co-worker and his wife in your thoughts. They are obviously in a very dark place right now. Our office took up a collection to help them with funeral expenses, and they are still in pretty deep mourning, which is totally understandable. This was their first, a little boy. I get teared up so bad when I think about what they are going through. I know my loss was hard, but I can't imagine how hard this is for them.

AFM: 7 dpo, Temp is still up high, only went down about .13 today, so I am keeping my fx'd!!


----------



## RGN

I broke down and tested today at 10 DPO and BFN. Aside from being crampy a two days ago I have no symptoms to speak of. 

My first pregnancy (ended in MMC) I was on 50mg of clomid but never got a positive OPK so I thought I never ovulated and figured there was no chance I was pregnant. I took a HPT anyway on CD 28, 29 and 30 - all were negative. Turns out I ovulated really late and I finally tested again the next week on CD 38 (which turned out to be 16 DPO based on dating scan) and it was very positive. By that point I had sore bbs (which I NEVER have) for about 2 or 3 days I think (so that started at 13 or 14 DPO I think) but aside from that I don't remember any other symptoms. I wish I was paying closer attention!

I always start out the TWW so hopeful and then right around this time I lose hope. Anyone else get a BFP with no symptoms at 10DPO? I know I'm not out until AF shows but I can't help but already be really disappointed.


----------



## grandbleu

My first BFP I got I had NO symptoms...NOTHING!!! I actually was so busy and we weren't trying that month and didn't really have much sex (2 times only). Don't worry about symptoms...just wait a little bit to test though.


----------



## RGN

Thanks grandbleu! I keep telling myself I am either pregnant this cycle or I'm not ... getting all stressed out about it isn't going to change anything. I'll know on Tuesday either way as my RE makes me get a blood test every month so until then I shoudl relax. Eaiser said than done :)


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: everyone!

[-X Tsk, tsk, looks like you've all fallen off the wagon! :haha: Honestly, I'm surprised you all lasted this long! I agree, a little bit here and there is fine, it's only when it becomes obsessive that it can make you truly crazy. :wacko:

Sam:"Playing chess" - Is that what the kids are calling it these days?:winkwink:

Amber: Your co-worker's story is heart-breaking. It was very kind of you and your office mates to be looking out for them.

AFM: I guess I'm in the TWW. Honestly, I've totally lost track of my cycle this month, which is a good thing actually. Going by what my body is telling me, I feel like I O'd a couple of days ago, even though FF is saying that today would be my O day. I checked my CM today for the first time all month and there is nary a sight of EW to be found. :shrug: I hope this is because I've already O'd and not because my body isn't producing any this cycle! durrrrrr


----------



## Criosaidh

RGN: Me too babe. Tested today and BFN. And as I always say, the F doesn't stand for fat.

Still have mega nausea. Boobs still hurt, and am now getting headaches. And have the odd twingy cramp. I dunno - flu + impending AF?

God, I so want a BFP. :cry:


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies :wave:

*Crio* - :hugs: I know how disappointing a BFN looks starring us in the face. :hugs: If it helps I'm feeling out of it as well already...PMA out the window as it usually does around DPO10-11. My temp went down a bit instead of up and I've given up a bit. I really want this to be our cycles...it's just so unfair...:hugs: Are you still thinking of a move back to the highlands??

*Anna* - I think that might be good that you don't know exactly when you Oed...takes all that nasty pressure off...relaxed method might actually be the key to success. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## samiam

It's almost testing time around here!! I'm very excited for you ladies!! Fingers and everything else crossed!!


Anna--It's not what the kids call it, but I kind of like it. That or "playing canasta," which sounds even funnier, really, if you think about it. 

I have no idea what's up with me. Based on last month's weird "recovery" month, FF now thinks that I have a 43-day cycle and is predicting that I will O on the 24th! Fantastic, since I convinced OH to stay over the weekend since FF started out saying I'd O on the 10th. Sigh. And then the recent spotting, which GrandBleu is right about, I think. I hope! I hope!! So I'm choosing to believe that I am closer to my normal 28 day cycle than FF thinks. Now if only the OPKs would agree with me. The First Response OPKs are a PITA, I think. I never seem to remember the whole "limit your drinking" for two hours before taking the test. And since I work-out and used to live in the desert, it feels hard not to carry a water bottle everywhere, so that's the latest of my current frustrations (among others). So maybe I have Oed and messed up the test. UGH. If we miss the BFP this month, I'm caving and getting a CB Fertility Monitor, I think.

I read in all of my latest research that taking ANY pain relievers around the middle of your cycle can make you temporarily infertile because the pain relievers do something to prostaglandins. Just an FYI for anyone who's taking tylenol etc. I have a strained shoulder and am now just trying to bite the bullet and not take anything until I get through the middle of my cycle (well, or until Monday, when OH leaves and the chess playing ceases).

Anyone else feel like kicking something today? Grumpy me. :(


----------



## sar0417

just popping in to say :hi: 

Not been on here for about 2 weeks but im back in the TWW yay! im 3dpo apparently according to fertility friend. 

No symptoms or anything yet just waiting to see any implantation signs but not going to let my mind play tricks on me again! if i can help it! 

Fxd :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

RGN, Crio, Grandbleu--as we always say, it ain't over until the :witch: rears her head! I'm still keeing my fingers crossed for you ladies! We deserve more BFPs in this thread!

Anna/Sam--I hear you ladies on the FF frustration! It bounced my "O" day on me this month. So here I was thinking I had the timing perfect for our BDing and then bam! they move it 2 days! Argh!! Oh well, in the end it should all work out! 

That is scary stuff on pain relievers, I had no idea! I usually take Tylenol, so I will have to start being more careful. Too late for me this cycle, but definately will try to reduce taking any in the future!

AFM: Temp still up! BBs were feeling full last night, but no soreness, I have been (TMI here) really gassy the last few days, and have not been eating anything that would really contribute to that problem! Also woke up with one heck of a backache this am. Other than that, no real symptoms jumping out at me right now.


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, clearly not doing well with work stopping me posting on here!

Sam- sorry you are feeling grumpy, a 40+ day cycle sounds quite ridiculous, hope it gets sorted soon x

Sar- welcome back!

Amber- temps up sounds good, keeping my fingers crossed!

Hows everyone else?

I'm still avoiding SS, am I the only good one left? Little boys keeping me on my toes, we set our targets for the term today which is always good for a laugh!
I was also informed that I sleep under my desk! Wonder what hubby would think about that!


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies, :wave:

*Amber* - I know it's not over just yet...just the realist in me...trying to keep up the :thumbup: instead of :nope:. I'll know by Monday...the waiting is terrible! Your chart still looks good...nice "implantation?" dip at DPO5. Good symptoms as well.

*Sar* - Glad you're with us again! I never feel anything till about 6DPO and then the symptom spotter comes out of her cave :winkwink:

*Sam* - interesting about pain relievers...never knew that. I think all you can do is just hope for the best...if you are BDing regularly (which I think you are:winkwink:) you are bound to catch the egg! FXed for you.

Hey all you other TWWers...you know who you are! How're you doing???


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

PMA ladies, PMA!!! :hugs: Don't count yourselves out until the :witch: arrives.
AFM, I'm slowly inching my way through the 2WW. 3 dpo today, although no cross hair yet on FF due to yesterday's temp dip. Have successfully managed not to SS as of yet. I doubt though that I'll be stating the same a week from now. :haha:

Oh, I almost forgot. Next Friday, I'm going in to get my 2nd set of bloods taken post MC. HCG levels were at 6 on 12/20, but they just want me to come in to have another set taken anyway. I'll be 10 dpo then, so if the HCG levels have gone up since the last blood test, maybe that's a good sign? What do you guys think? I'll have the results back right about when I'd be due to test.

Have a lovely day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> I was also informed that I sleep under my desk! Wonder what hubby would think about that!

Confused...is that a symptom:haha:??? You might be the only good one left! Glad you are busy though and having fun with the kids! What age are they???


----------



## grandbleu

neffie said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. Next Friday, I'm going in to get my 2nd set of bloods taken post MC. HCG levels were at 6 on 12/20, but they just want me to come in to have another set taken anyway. I'll be 10 dpo then, so if the HCG levels have gone up since the last blood test, maybe that's a good sign? What do you guys think? I'll have the results back right about when I'd be due to test.
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies! :hugs:

I think it would be a good sign for sure.

Here's some stats for the early weeks: 

# 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
# 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
# 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
# 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml

At 10 DPO I'd imagine you'd be in the 3 week range.

FXed for you!...OK and I will try to amp up my PMA :happydance:


----------



## neffie

sparkle said:


> I'm still avoiding SS, am I the only good one left? Little boys keeping me on my toes, we set our targets for the term today which is always good for a laugh!
> I was also informed that I sleep under my desk! Wonder what hubby would think about that!

Ooooooh, maybe I've found a 'no SS' buddy in you sparkle?? Can you continue that trend?....maybe that will help me from turning into a basket case. :haha:


----------



## RGN

Tested again this morning at 11DPO and can see a super faint shadow of a line. I mean, _super _faint. Of course it's a blue dye test so I know it's unreliable and could be an evap although I noticed it straight away, well within the time frame. Of course DH can't see anything. But it has given me a glimmer of hope, although still no symptoms. I will test again tomorrow using a different brand of test and see what happens. 

Amber - your symptoms sound good!

Grandbleu and Crio - Fingers crossed for you ladies! Hoping we all will have good news to report by early next week.


----------



## neffie

Fingers X for you RGN!!! Hope it's the start of your BFP! Try testing with a pink dye test instead. They're more reliable than the blue dye tests.

Keep us posted! :)


----------



## kizzyt

can I ask what's the diff between a blue dye and a pink dye test?


----------



## neffie

Blue dye tests are notorious for false positives (showing evap lines making them look like an actual positive). The dye also tends to run on them.


----------



## Amberyll23

Sar--WB!!

Sparkle--I think you just may be the last anti-ss holdout! I envy your strength in being able to last this long! (Although I agree with Grandbleu, I think sleeping under the desk is indeed a symptom! haha!)

Neffie--will keep you in my thoughts for your blood tests! I would think that an increase would be a good sign as you are now ttc, but I'm not sure. :shrug: In any event, Fx'd!!!

RGN--Omgosh! I really hope that is the start of your BFP!! Definately get a pink dye test and keep us posted! 


On a personal note, I think DH has started SSing me! ARGH!! When I was adding my temp this am, he saw the dip in my chart at 5dpo and asked what that was/meant. I told him it "could" be a possible early implantation dip, but not to get his hopes up as that was waay early and not the norm. He then was the one who pointed out to me that I have been a bit gassy lately (the nerve!), even in my sleep! OMG! haha and not as "irritable" as I usually am the week before AF. I didn't know whether to clock him one or hug him, I was too shocked to do either!! :rofl:


----------



## sparkle

grandbleu said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> I was also informed that I sleep under my desk! Wonder what hubby would think about that!
> 
> Confused...is that a symptom:haha:??? You might be the only good one left! Glad you are busy though and having fun with the kids! What age are they???Click to expand...

They are 4 and 5, We were discussing colours of front door. I told them mine was green, they seemed shocked I had a front door, one boy said 'don't you sleep here then?' I asked him where and his answer was under the desk!!


----------



## sparkle

RGN- that sounds really good!! Hope you are the first January bfp and the start of a run!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:wave: hi ladies, 
hope everyone gets their :bfp: this month...

was not SS but like i said in my last post, there are just symptoms that you have to take notice of. for instance, i had mild cramps all last week and this past Tuesday night, it was the strongest cramps Ive had during this cycle and have not had any cramps since. I've also had EWCM (the same type I get when Im Oing) but last night, I had a huge amount of it and also felt nauseous and almost threw up (sorry, TMI). My boobs are a little sore but if I don't think about them, I don't notice it and I dont feel fatigue.... I was however, when I had the mild cramps last week, craving cigarettes.. LOL I don't smoke, never have, well maybe socially but haven't had a social cigarette in years...more than 7 years actually. not only that but one day last week, i was in my livingroom and I could smell the cigarette smoke from our landlady downstairs... but on that day the smell was making me sick.... LOL, yea Im weird...LMAO

it isn't snowing as much as I thought, so I will be buying my hpt tomorrow as planned originally and will test then.... my last PG i got a really dark + the day b4 AF was due with what I believe was a blue dye.. and it was a cheapy from the dollar store... and it was in the afternoon (4pmish)... FXd it works out the same, only I'll be testing the day of expected AF this time.


----------



## Anna Purna

RGN: When are you going to test again? That sounds promising! FX'd that you see a :bfp: this weekend!
I've never used a blue dye HPT before, so I don't know how they differ from the pink line ones. :shrug:

sparkle: Cute story about your kids. I was a little confused by your initial statement as well. :haha:

Amber: Let your husband do all the SSing - he will definitely have a different perspective on things and he'll notice the things that you don't *cough* like farting in your sleep *cough*

Sam: Your cycle is being such a drama queen! I'm frustrated for you! Hopefully it straightens itself out very soon - better yet, just get that :bfp: this month and skip the :witch: all together!

neffie: I'm on the NO SS wagon this cycle as well - we can help each other stay sane! ( I make no promises, though; I tend to go off the deep end by 10 dpo:wacko:)

For everyone: We need more :bfp: from this thread! C'mon, girls, take one for the team! 

grandbleu: How is the TESL class going? I have tons of fool-proof and prep-free lesson ideas if you're ever looking for help!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Lisa - you sneaked on while I was typing out my message.
Good luck testing tomorrow! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - I will take you up on it. I start Monday...teaching begins two weeks after so mid-January so don't get all scarce on me :winkwink:

*Sparkle* - thanks for the explanation...I imagined you falling asleep in the middle of class :)

*Lisa* - Get a pink dye!!! apparently blue ones are notorious for the false evaporative line...I don't want that to happen to you. I agree I tested the day before my period was due last time and got super dark on my pink dye test (think it was an FRER???). 

*Amber* - I love that your OH is getting more into SS than you are. My OH used to be oblivious to my cycles now he's asking every day when I'm due my AF...I don't want to say in case I'm preggo and I want to surprise him...UGH!

*Kizzy* - How's the TWW going for you...are you not SS either???

*RGN* - so exciting...we could use some more BFPs on here for sure!

*Neffie* - good luck on not symptom spotting...I go down around 6-7 DPO - I hope you can do better!

*Sam* - how's the cycle dear??? I agree with Anna - what's the rollercoaster ride she's taking you on...she needs to sort herself out. 

*Crio* - miss you love!:hugs:


----------



## RGN

Lisa - your symptoms sound great! Fingers crossed for you.

Congrats to those who hold out on SS, I'm jealous. 

Anna - I have two pink dye tests so I'll probably use one this afternoon/evening and then one tomorrow morning. After spending some time in the HPT gallery thread I read some women have better luck with tests in the evening than with FMU so worth a try I suppose. I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## sparkle

Well I'm glad I cleared it up for all of you!
Sometimes I do wish I could go to sleep in the classroom!


----------



## shelleney

Hello TWWers!
Wow, things really do move quickly in this thread! I was only MIA for 48hours!
How is everyone this evening???
xx


----------



## neffie

Good luck with the testing tomorrow Lisa. :thumbup: Hope you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## neffie

shelleney said:


> Hello TWWers!
> Wow, things really do move quickly in this thread! I was only MIA for 48hours!
> How is everyone this evening???
> xx

"Only *48* hours" Shelleney?? That's a lifetime, LOL! I was away for a few hours today (damn work :growlmad:), and I spent a while catching up. How was your first week back at work? :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Im never usually MIA for longer than 8 hours, neffie! But was so tired after work last night that I went straight to bed! :sleep:
And when i got home tonight, I had to spend half an hour reading back through everything Id missed! :book:
Glad to be back at work though, Gosh Id missed those kiddies over Christmas. And it seems like theyd missed me too, as I got lots of hugs and kisses yesterday and today! :kiss:
How are you, anyways, neffie? enjoying the 2ww? :haha:
Good luck to everyone who is testing tomorrow :dust:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

OK, there are a few people on this thread that I don't know yet, and the rest of you I'd love to get to know better. So, I thought we could share a bit about ourselves! 
About me:
I'm 31 (turning 32 on the 15th!) and I'm an ESL teacher in Montreal. 
My (common-law) husband and I met on Halloween drunk:) and we have been together for six years. 
I had wanted to start TTC as soon as I turned 30, but we waited until after a big trip to Japan before we started. I was lucky to get pregnant on the first month, but sadly it was ectopic. :cry: We waited 3 months afterwards, and have now been TTC again for 4 cycles.
Sadly, my due date is coming up on the 18th, so I'm really hoping I'll get a :bfp: this cycle - sort of a symbolic rebirth. 
My sister has three boys who I adore, and my good friend has a little boy who I often babysit, so I would so love to have a boy. Of course, a girl would be wonderful too - I'd take a baby chipmunk at this point! My ideal number would be two, but again, I'd take anything now! :baby:

So, there's a little about me. I'd love to learn a bit more about you ladies!


----------



## Criosaidh

Ok Anna, I'm crap at writing bio's but here goes!

I'm 23, originally from Scotland but have lived literally everywhere since I left ten years ago. My partner is 25, also from Scotland, and an ex-squaddie. We met a year(Ish) ago. We had a pregnancy "scare" in June and realised we were actually both delighted about the idea. Turned out to be just a late period, but we decided to NTNP at that point.

We fell pregnant with Doodle in August (around the time I had appendicitis!:wacko:) but very sadly at our 12 week scan we were informed that we had suffered an MMC at nearly 9 weeks.

Now in our second cycle TTC after my D&C ( or first, I know a lot of people discount the first month).

Update: another BFN with FMU and a FRER today. God, are there enough acronyms in pregnancy? Not giving up yet though as nausea is getting worse if anything and no sign of AF yet. (Normally want to take to high ground with a high powered rifle at this point)

Lots of love girls,

Oooh Anna- what did you think of the Shakira tip? :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *AnnaP* - You know me a little already...I have my whole story on the first page of my journal but I'll post is here as well :)


Spoiler
*
Where to start .... hmmmm .... *

I could start when I was a little girl and I thought that by 26 I would have a husband, a house, a white picket fence, and little babies....
*
OR*

I could start when I was actually 26 and was living in a closet-sized studio in NYC and decided to leave and go to live and work in France...

*OR *

I could start when I actually got together with my husband at 31 and 6 months later we were married and trying for a family and we are still trying...

I'm 34 (American
View attachment 146217
) and my OH is 38 (Scottish
View attachment 146218
). 
We met in France and have lived here and California since marrying. We were in CA when we got pregnant at the end of July 2010 (I WAS SO HAPPY and so was OH). I couldn't stop smiling and thinking what a joyful secret I was carrying around. We immediately decided to go back to Europe to have our family and road tripped across the USA. OH left for France a couple weeks before me while I spent time with my mom on the East coast. I had a horrible dream a few days before I was supposed to join him about carrying my wee babe around in a tiny black coffin. I was scared to death. 2 days later I miscarried but I knew in my heart already that this was my fate that the dream had predicted for me. 


View attachment 146214
View attachment 146215

*Happier Times - Pregnant * *Sadder Times - Miscarriage*​

So here I am exactly 3 months from when I lost my little "wee nut" - that was our nickname for our baby since I always called my OH "love nut" and "wee nut" just seemed right for our little half-Scots/half-Amer. baby. I'm still so sad and have lost the little light that I had in me before. I hold out hope every month...but it's getting harder.

*PS.* I have a twin sister (living in Australia) and our babies were 3 months apart. She just had her baby last week and it hit me all over again the emptiness and deep pain I still feel about losing "wee nut" and knowing that the little baby cousins that were going to be practically the same age will never meet. :cry:

*PPS. *My name is Liz - Grandbleu comes from my favorite film *Le Grand Bleu* (The Big Blue) just so you know. If I'm big blue then I'm out there searching and hoping and waiting for my little blue! *Grandbleu* wants her *petitbleu*!

View attachment 145951
​


----------



## grandbleu

Morning ladies...

PMA officially out the door...super major temp drop this morning....began the day already in tears...AF should be on her way then...I doubt any BFP cycle could come back and triumph over a temp drop like mine:nope:


----------



## sparkle

Oh grandbleu I'm sorry :hugs:

I was stupid and tested this morning :bfn: I'm only 10dpo but I just know I'm out.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> PMA officially out the door...super major temp drop this morning....began the day already in tears...AF should be on her way then...I doubt any BFP cycle could come back and triumph over a temp drop like mine:nope:

OH NO!!! This makes me sad, but I'm not giving up hope for you.:growlmad: The body is an odd thing. Maybe it's just that your bedroom was colder this morning. 

I know what you all mean about having to catch up if you miss a day on here. PHEW it moves quickly. Thanks for your comments about my roller-coaster cycle. It has been quite the drama queen! I'm wondering if some of it was down to the pain killers I was taking for the shoulder. Apparently even Tylenol/paracetamol messes with estrogen levels if you take it mid-cycle! It certainly would have been nice to know that! Not that I know for sure when my mid-cycle is. . . 

Not that much confidence in FF at the moment since it keeps changing its mind and now it seems to indicate that, based on current symptoms, CM etc., I am fertile, but also that I won't be fertile until the 21st! Confusing. I choose to believe its earlier predictions. Today's findings seem to indicate that FF was right when she told me I'd O around Jan 10th, so fingers crossed. No EWCM yet, but another temp increase and we've been :sex:ing like teenagers, so I suppose anything is possible. Taking a gazillion vitamins and am completely off the caffeine and wine etc. Desperate for a positive OPK here soon as OH leaves Monday night. I told him that he had best be ready for some lunch-time chess on Monday in addition to all the rest. :haha: The poor man will likely sleep like a dead man Monday night.


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Oh grandbleu I'm sorry :hugs:
> 
> I was stupid and tested this morning :bfn: I'm only 10dpo but I just know I'm out.

Sparkle--Don't give up hope!! I had three BFNs before a BFP last time. It ain't over until it's over!


----------



## sparkle

Thanks I just keep thinking of my pregnancy with my son, I tested 4 days early, in the afternoon and :bfp:


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Thanks I just keep thinking of my pregnancy with my son, I tested 4 days early, in the afternoon and :bfp:

Yes, but pregnancies are all different, right? And that's why SS often doesn't work either. We're expecting to feel just that way and instead we feel another way. If it helps, I was absolutely 100%, without a shadow of a doubt convinced that I wasn't pregnant and I was. So hang in there. NO FLO!! NO FLO!!


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks ladies - I'm actually feeling better...OH took me out to my favorite cafe for a Capuccino :coffee: Excellent way to start a potentially bad morning. I'll hold out a minimum of hope till AF shows...

Sorry *Sparkle* - Oh how I hate BFNs! :hugs: I agree with Sam - you never know when this pregnancy might have implanted so don't compare too much.

*Sam* - you guys sound like you've got all the right moves...in chess that is :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

Oh Grand :hugs: Sorry to hear about your temp dip. But there could be other reasons for it, and it doesnt neccessarily mean you're not pregnant. Keep up with the PMA, its not over til the :witch: arrives. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sparkle - sorry to hear about your BFN. Its still early days though. I had 3 BFNs before my BFP, and it was long after my AF was due that I finally got it. PMA! :thumbup:

Sam - grrr! FF seems to really be messing you about at the moment. If I were you, I would listen to my own body, and what its telling me. I hope you manage to fit in plenty of "chess" at the weekend, just incase. Your poor OH! :haha:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

It's sunny (finally after days and days of clouds and rain), I've had a lovely coffee...about to clean the car...life isn't too bad...even with my stupid temp drop :)

PS. Hi *Shelleney*...I see you're still not SS...good on you:winkwink:

I'll check in later :wave:

PS. I don't know what I'd do without you all on this forum...I'd be even more :wacko:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Please can I join you all now! I have finally ov'd! So think I am either 1 or 2dpo!

These 2 weeks are gonna be the longest ever!

Good luck to you all!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Bella! :hi:
Of course you can join us. The 2ww still drags, but at least we have eachother for support. Are you gonna be on the Pro-Symptom Spotting Team, or the Anti-Symptom Spotting Team? :haha:

Oh Grand, you are so very kind, and i would love to bask in your praise, but im afraid i have been symptom spotting since 1DPO! :blush: im not as strong as i was hoping to be....
xx


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> It's sunny (finally after days and days of clouds and rain), I've had a lovely coffee...about to clean the car...life isn't too bad...even with my stupid temp drop :)
> 
> PS. Hi *Shelleney*...I see you're still not SS...good on you:winkwink:
> 
> I'll check in later :wave:
> 
> PS. I don't know what I'd do without you all on this forum...I'd be even more :wacko:

Hang in there, Liz. It's good for you to focus on things like le beau soleil et l'amour de ton mec. And you're still not out yet! And yes, we're getting good at chess. OH looks quite giddy all the time, but more and more tired though, poor lad. I keep telling him that it's practice for when the baby won't sleep through the night and he smiles bravely and falls on the bed :sleep:


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Shelleney!

I am gonna try my hardest not to symptom spot but it is gonna be hard!!

How many DPO's are you?

xx


----------



## shelleney

It is hard! i said that i wasnt gonna symptom spot this cycle, but i gave up on 1DPO! :haha: Im now 8DPO, and symptom spotting like crazy! i just cant wait to test!
Really hope you get your BFP this cycle, Hun
:dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi ladies :)
I think I can _finally_ join this thread...I _think_ I'm 5DPO based on my chart, but I'm not 100% sure I ovulated...I've only got dotted lines on FF so far. 
I was on the OTWW thread and met some fabulous ladies, hope to keep in touch here :)

I'm not really symptom spotting at the moment, maybe when I know I o'd for sure I will, but I can understand the temptation!


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grey!
im so happy for you! :happydance:
5DPO already?! wow! 
good for you for abstaining from Symptom Spotting (lets see how long you last :haha:)
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Wow, not even 24 hours and 3 pages this am for me to read! What a great group!

Greygirl--WB! Hope you get good results this month!

BellasMummy--Welcome, welcome! Hopefully you will have more success at non-ss than the rest of us have had! haha

Sam--Ive only been using FF for a couple of months. I have learned a lot about my temps and symptoms by the charting, but I have discovered that they are usually off with their estimates about me, lol! I love the analysis section where it will say "all signs point to ovulation on day x, but it could also be between y-z." ARGG! :hugs: to you and I'm jealous about the chess! It is a game I have yet to learn!

Grand--I am so so so so so sorry about your temp! :hugs: As long as :witch: isn't showing yet though, I wouldnt give up!

Crio and Sparkle--don't give up yet! 

AFM: Going to give my quick history per Anna's post:

36 years old (yes, I'm an old lady now, but I still feel young!). Married 14 years (15 in June!) to my college sweetheart. We are both practicing attorneys in Pittsburgh, PA, USA. We decided when we were younger to wait for children and try to establish ourselves in our careers, etc. etc. and about a year and a half ago, after buying our first home in the perfect suburb, perfect school district, etc. (can't you tell we are planners? lol) we decided to start TTC. Took us 8 months and found out I was expecting a couple weeks after I had a very nasty flu! Sadly, we lost our little one at 9 1/2 weeks. So here we are!

Right now, I have to say I am a bit excited and nervous, and still not trying to get too hopeful, but it is hard: I had brown spotting this morning when I woke up. I'm 9 DPO with a possible implantation dip at 5 DPO. I'm really praying this is it! Going to get a FRER while we are out at lunch today and test tomorrow morning (tonight if I can't wait!).


----------



## shelleney

Wow, Amber! 
Implantation dip on 5DPO and implantation bleed on 9DPO?!
It all sounds very positive. But i just wanna say if tomorrow's test is a BFN, dont lose heart. 10DPO is still early, and theres plenty more time for a BFP to show up. But i am trully hoping tomorrow's test is a BFP for you! FXd hun! :dust:
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi gorgeous girls!

Sorry for all the AWOL-ness - have been away from work so no free tinterwebs to abuse. Typing up on Blackberry is a nightmare! :growlmad: 

But now I'm back! 

13 DPO - AF due tonight or tomorrow. :shhh: No sign of the bwitch yet. Speaking quietly so the old cow doesn't hear me! 

SS - Can't help myself sorry. Think I did well to keep it down to the last 5 days of the cycle to be honest! :smug: Anyway - boobs are "uncomfortable". OH has noted a change in size - trust him! What is it with DH's getting on the symptom bandwagon?? Still nauseas as all hell. Also seem to be peeing fairly often, but that could be because of the sudden increase in my tea intake! TMI warning:

Spoiler
Lots of CM, both EW and regular.

Didn't test today - hoping, wishing and praying that AF will stay firmly away and I can test at, like, 17 DPO! (Like I'd be able to hold out that long :haha:)

If AF does show up I have a nice bottle of Rose in the cupboard at home. It's going to be annihilated. :wine:

How are all my lovely ladies?

Grandbleu - I missed you too babe!

RGN: Any updates yet hun?

Sparkle: 10 DPO is waaaay early hun, so not out of the game yet!

Here we go ladies:

:dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - glad you're back those symptoms sound REALLY promising:thumbup: - I think if you tested Monday morning you would be sure to get a good result...what are your temps looking like (no FF link?). I think from the sound of it you will be sending that bottle of Rosé down to my place because things are looking dire on my chart and unless things literally pick back up in a major way I'm sliding down to the evil witch's front door. 

*Shelleney* - now that you are out of the closet you're not sharing! You must share :winkwink:

*Amber* - excellent potential BFP chart...I'd wait till tomorrow AM if you can hold out for FMU...it may be a bit early so don't despair if you don't get the answer you want. 

*Grey* - YIPEE you finally Oed!:happydance:

*Bellas* - Yes the two weeks are interminable...but the thread helps to get the TWW crazies out:wacko:

*Sam* - is your OH KO'ed for the day/night yet?...:sleep: 

Hiya all you other TWWers! :wave:


----------



## Criosaidh

Thanks Bleu. XX

I haven't ever temped - I might if this month doesn't work out though! 

Hun, I might not have a clue what I'm talking about but... you know the temp in La Belle France is dropping like a stone right now, don't you? It's going down to 2 degrees tonight and won't go back up til Monday - I hope this can be a factor?

I tried FF but I honestly couldn't make head nor tail of it - maybe it makes more sense if you temp, I dunno. Lunch stayed down which is good! Just had to pee again like half an hour ago, and I know it won't be long before I have to again! 

Please stay away nasty witch, please please please..... [-o&lt;

:ban::witch::ban:


----------



## Little S

Just wanted to say goodluck girls... Im out this cycle and next as OH is away :wacko: but I figured I need a break from TTC taking over my life! The MC seems to have really messed up my cycles so I think I need time to settle down a bit.... good luck to all of you - I hope that you get your BFPs this month... keeping my fingers crossed for you all. 
xxxx :kiss:


----------



## RGN

Hi Ladies - 

No good news to report, I'm afraid. Pink dye test at 12DPO is BFN. I took another blue dye test as well, since I had one, and the same shadow of a line I got yesterday came up - no darker. I've never gotten that before with these tests but the more I look at it, the more I'm convinced it's an evap line. There's no color to it. 

After a little breakdown, I had a cupcake for breakfast. I'm not going to test again - I have a beta test on Tues. so will wait for that. I'll talk to my doctor Tues. and I think the next step for me is an IUI so on to bigger and better things I suppose. 

Grandbleu - so sorry about your temp drop. 

Crio - I hope AF stays away!

Amber - good luck!


----------



## sparkle

Crio- sounding v positive! Good luck!

Little s- sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the warm welcome :D I'm still hesitant as to whether or not I've actually O'd, but there we go, I'm optimistic. 
Sounds like it's really positive Crio :D Fxd! 
Sorry it was an evap RGN, hope the appointment goes better :)


----------



## Criosaidh

RGN.......?

I know you're out there pretty lady - what's the scoop? :kiss:

ETA: SORRY! We must have been typing at the same time. Hope the appointment gives you better news babe.


----------



## jagger

Hey ladies, would love to join this thread if you don't mind. I'm currently in my TWW. I could technically go ahead and test because AF is supposed to be here tomorrow but going to wait a few more days. No big symptoms. Have been having insomnia and really hungry but that's about it. No big hope really. Have had 3 miscarriages in the last 18 months and been diagnosed with a thyroid disorder. Anyone else in their TWW? 
Glad to have someone to talk to.


----------



## sparkle

Just realised I didn't do my all about me!

I'm melanie, turned 30 in august. Mummy to 1 little boy and 3 little angels. 
My oh and I met at work, we're both teachers. 3 months after we got together we found out we were expecting a bean who we unfortunatly lost at 8 weeks. That made us decide we wanted to ttc and 2 months later I got pregnant with Cormack, fast but we were overjoyed!! Cormack was born 5 1/2 weeks prem in October 2008. He's now 2 and a little bit. We started ttc number 2 just after his first birthday and lost another beanie in January at 7+1. We got married last July. We were ntnp January- October and after our mc in November I've become pretty serious about ttc.

So that's me! Nice to meet you all!

So that's me...


----------



## sparkle

Welcome back greygirl!

Welcome Jagger!!


----------



## grandbleu

It's so fun finding out more about everyone! Thanks for sharing :)

*Sparkle*...it's funny I'm so used to sparkle it's hard for me to imagine you with a different first name (even though Sparkle is not really a first name...or if it is not a common one):winkwink:

Welcome *Jagger* - everybody's in the TWW so you're amongst good and crazy company. Sorry for all your losses.:hugs:

*Little S* - sorry about AF:hugs: and taking a break for a little time. Hopefully your cycles will be back to normal when you and OH start back up in a month or two. FXed!


----------



## Anna Purna

:coffee: Good morning and happy Saturday everyone! :coffee:

grandbleu and sparkle: BOO to temp drops and :bfn: :growlmad: , but 10DPO is way too early, and temp drops can be caused by anything, so don't count yourselves out yet! PMA!!! Grandbleu, I'm envious of your sunny day. It's normal not to see the sun for weeks here in MTL...

sam: Sounds like you're doing everything right. :thumbup: How long will your DH be gone for again? 
Also, just wondering where you read/heard about the pain killers being bad for fertility - I used to have an addiction to ibuprophen because of an inherited type of arthritis nope:), but just before I got pregnant I was able to wean myself off of it, and now I only take it if I get an unbearable headache. I've gotten good at suffering through the achy joints and jumpy knees. 

shelley: Yes, you must share your symptoms!

BellasMummy: I've sworn to myself that I wouldn't SS this cycle, but we'll see what I'm saying at 8 or 10 DPO. :haha: Good luck!

GG: :hi: It's good to see you finally out of the OTWW!
Amber: Oooh, sounds like you've got some good symptoms! Good luck and I hope it's a :bfp: for you!!! Although, 9DPO is waaaaay to early, don't you think?
That's sweet that you married your college sweetheart. :kiss: I understand wanting to be established in your career before TTC. I had a lot of instability in my life throughout my 20's, but finally found balance just before I turned 30. 
Crio:  I'll tiptoe around you today with my fingers and toes crossed. I hope that bwitch just flies right on past your home. Please keep us updated!

RGN: Sorry about the :bfn: but it is still early. I hope you get some good news next Friday with your betas! FX'd.

littleS: Stay positive! Take this next month to do something wonderful for yourself, and then you can get right back into the TTC game with a fresh start! :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi:

I hope I didn't forget anyone! 

AFM: It's noon and I'm still in bed :shock:, drinking coffee and waiting for my DH to bring me breakfast in bed. Aaaaaah, Saturday!


----------



## loveanurse1

hello ladies..everyone's symptoms sound so great..i honestly have nothing to really report othe than i have some creamy cm and a constant wet feeling(TMI)....anyhoo..i felt really tired the last couple of nights but i chalked that up to decreasing my caffeine intake..otherwise..i just don't feel anything..do you think that's a good or bad sign???
sparkle,,my last pregnancy..i tested the day af was due and it was a bfn,,i even started having some brown spotting..i thought af was here ..(she has spotted before then came on full force 8-24 hrs later..) but she never resumed and 3 days later i retested and came away with a bfp...there is hope until the fat :witch: sings..
i will definitly keep my fx'd for you and everyone


----------



## loveanurse1

oh and i forgot to tell about myself
i am 32 and dh is 33.. we met in the Marine Corps 12yrs ago and got married..we have a 10yr dtr and a 3 yr old dtr..I had a d/c at the end of July '10 (was carrying identical twins..conceived au naturale) and had a chemical in Oct '10..I have had trouble conceiving all my pregnancies and used no protection for the 12 yrs we have been married..we have pretty much relied on opks and God.
I am a registered nurse and my dh is a welder.. And we love kids..and would love a boy but at this rate..a bfp that turns into a h&h pregnacy is all i'm asking for


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone :hi:

WOW, feel like I've been away forever.....had so many pages to catch up on!

Blue - Sorry about the temp dip....but hang in there. It truly isn't over until the :witch: shows her nasty face. In the meantime, je t'embrasse fort...t'inquiete pas! :hugs:

Amber - Fingers xed!!! Symptoms & chart look good!

Crio - I hope you get to hold out on the vino!!! Here's sprinkling tons of :dust: your way.

RGN - Sorry you got a BFN, but 12 DPO is still early. I didn't get my last BFP 
until 14 DPO, so hang in there. I hope you get great news from your beta test. 
:hugs:

Grey - About damn time I saw you posting in this thread. SO HAPPY for you girl!!! :happydance: And hey, think positive...you at least have a dotted CH on your chart. I don't have one yet. :winkwink:

Shelleney - I know I know....you're never MIA that long. That's why I was shocked at not seeing a post from you for 2 days. :haha: I'm doing fine...still on the no SS wagon shockingly. I think it also helps not seeing the 'DPO' progress on FF, as it doesn't believe that I have O'd as of yet. :winkwink: And thanks to you girls, the first 4 days of the 2WW have gone by faster than I thought.

Little S - Sorry the :witch: got you. Good luck when you get at it again, and enjoy the finer things in life in the meantime. :hugs: By the time you're back on this thread, might need you to give some sanity advice to some of us (not going to name any names.....oh, who am I kidding...I'm at the top of the list, LOL!)

Bella & Jagger - WELCOME!!!! Hope your stay is a short one! In the meantime, I think you've joined one of the coolest threads on the forum. :smile:

AFM - Glad it's the weekend....could snooze in a little later than usual. The first thing DH said when he saw me headed toward the computer was "Let me guess..you're going to post on that forum, aren't you?" :hugs: 

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## Criosaidh

To all my fellow Eager-Beaver-Early-Testers:

Check this out - it gave me soooo much hope. Nearly a quarter of 12 DPO FMU pregnancy tests on pregnant women are false negatives! :happydance: I _am_ still in!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_urine_sample.php

Also kind of puts the whole FMU thing in a new light - more flase negatives with FMU than with Late Afternnoon Wee.

Big hugs girls. Off to spend the afternoon with my heartburn. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - Yipee for PMA and "googling for hope" as I call it :winkwink:

I too am happier...I found a lovely chart with a late dip! Yeah for me! It's sort of similar to my own chart and she got a BFP!!! I just need my temp to skyrocket tomorrow and I'll be a happy lady :)

https://ugc-01.cafemomstatic.com/gen/constrain/500/500/80/2010/11/30/08/di/8s/po29z0qhsg1ufw.jpg?imageId=20254069


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies!

Thank you so much for making me feel so welcome!

I have just turned 30, married with a little girl who is nearly 2.

I went for my 12 week scan on 16th Dec but no HB :cry:
I started to have a natural miscarriage on 20th Dec and also needed ERPC same day. So I have counted that as CD1, I stopped bleeding on CD15 I still had faint pos HPT but decided to try straight away. On CD17 I had a neg HPT and on CD18/CD19 I had pos OPK and also bad ov pains. It hopefully seems as tho my body is getting back to normal as CD18/CD19 are normally the days I would ov. So now I am 1DPO and on count down! 
I will try not to take HPT as when I was pregnant last I tested a few times too early up to 11DPO and it was a BFN so think I will wait this time! Try to wait anyway!!

Sending everyone lots of baby dust!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :coffee: Good morning and happy Saturday everyone! :coffee:
> 
> [
> sam: Sounds like you're doing everything right. :thumbup: How long will your DH be gone for again?
> Also, just wondering where you read/heard about the pain killers being bad for fertility - I used to have an addiction to ibuprophen because of an inherited type of arthritis nope:), but just before I got pregnant I was able to wean myself off of it, and now I only take it if I get an unbearable headache. I've gotten good at suffering through the achy joints and jumpy knees.

Anna--I may see the dear old OH again on Jan 23rd, but if not then, not until February! Sigh. 

As for the pain killer thing, I googled it and a whole bunch of medical studies came up showing information about NSAIDs and fertility and then a few more said things about Tylenol and estrogen. It's a mid-cycle thing, though, for the tylenol. Not an all-month thing. For NSAIDs, as I understand it, you should NEVER take those because they do something to the prostaglandins and that affects your lining. Sigh.


----------



## kizzyt

hello ladies, I dont usually post on a Saturday, nice to see it so busy on here! :) 

all the ladies who are worried it might be over, as they say it aint over until the fat lady (or ugly grey hag in our case) sings so dont give up hope!

as for me, well SS, I dont know, I never have as we were taking the NTNP approach last time we got preg and the only reason I tested was I was three days late. Oh for those innocent days again! now I veer from thinking "what's that twinge in my lower ab" to "why do I have backache" to "have I got a headache or am I just tired", I think I am about 9 DPO but I am not sure. I have sudden strong feelings of "I am pregnant, I know it" which 5 minutes later change to "dont be ridiculous, of course I'm not" - its mental isnt it?

as for me, I live in Essex and work in London, been with my OH for 2.5 years and we started NTNP in May last year, got BFP in Sept. I have 4 nieces and nephews, love them all dearly (one's only 4 days old :)) and cant wait to give them a cousin!


----------



## kizzyt

oh and I'm an oldie too, 35 and boyf is 34 :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Crio and Grand--thank you for posting the link and the chart, it gives us all hope, and I really appreciate the info! 

Thanks also to those of you who have shared some info about you, it makes me feel that we are even closer as a group! I love it!

Well, went out and forked over the cash for a 3 pack of the FRERs. I will not test tonight, but will hold out until tomorrow. I know 10 dpo is early, and I may not get a bfp yet, but with a 13 day luteal phase in my last cycle, I'm hoping that just maybe I will get lucky. If no BFP toorrow, we have 2 more tests in the box and I promised DH that I will not test again until after AF is scheduled to come, which is this Thursday. So he is in charge of keeping them away from me! lol

Will let you all know how the test goes tomorrow! I hope everyone has a great evening, I'm going to go relax with DH and watch some NFL playoffs!


----------



## neffie

:thumbup: on the testing Amber....give us some good news mañana!!

Grand & Crio - Don't we just love the search engines when they pop up something positive? Good luck girls....hope the next couple of days bring you guys temp spikes & :bfp:s. :winkwink:

Here's a little about me...

I'm 31, DH is 30. We've been married for almost a year, but did not start trying until October. We got our BFP only on our 2nd month TTC, so needless to say we were on :cloud9:. Unfortunately it wasn't meant to be, and I miscarried at a little over 5 weeks. So here we are trying again. I didn't want to wait, as it would have been harder for me emotionally to wait a cycle. I can't say that 2010 was a bad year though, as I married the love of my life. Hoping that this year will bring me the next love of my life. :flower:


----------



## Little S

Neffie - your message made me smile... fingers crossed for you :winkwink:

A little about me...Im 29, teacher and OH is 30. We married last year but have been together for 9 years..... we started TTC in October and got a BFP our first month trying..unfortunately it wasn't meant to be and I MC at 6 weeks. Since then we have been trying but with no luck... Im hoping that 2011 will be our year.


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely to meet you all! :)

I'm 26 (only last month) and my hubbie is 26 also. We've been together 4 years next month and married 18months. We're hoping this time we have a sticky baby!


----------



## RGN

Love how active this thread is. 

Crio - thanks for sharing that link! Does put things in perspective a bit.

I might have already posted some info about me but I'm 30, DH is 39. We've been together for 9 years, married for 3. We started TTC 18 mo. ago, and after 6 mo. of not ovulating, I was diagnosed with PCOS. Got pregnant on my first round of clomid in June. Had a dating ultra sounds at 6w6d and saw a strong heart beat. Went back for my 12 wk appointment and discovered a MMC. Had a D&C at the end of August. Started seeing an RE and now this is my third cycle with 100 mg clomid + trigger shot. Next cycle will likely by IUI although I want to ask for one more month of timed intercourse. 

Nice getting to know everyone.


----------



## Creep

Been lurking in this thread a while and thought I'd say hello and tell my story! I'm 33 this month, a midwife, and had an ectopic in November 2008, an early miscarriage in May 2009 and a second ectopic in August 2010 which resulted in my left tube being removed.:(

We got married last month and started TTC again right afterwards and ....... got a :bfp: this week!

We're very shocked but happy and crossing all our fingers and toes it's in the right place this time.

Heaps of baby dust to you all.


----------



## grandbleu

Lovely stories everyone...it's nice to know everyone better (thanks *AnnaP* for the idea!)

GOOD LUCK to all you ladies still in the TWW.

I got my period today (the beginning) and another temp drop so I don't think I can google any hope out of this one. I already had a cry and mourned yesterday so I'm actually totally fine about it today and already thinking about the other TWW and how we can make it better :)

Also I had such a vivid dream last night that has comforted me. OH and I were waiting for a Xmas concert in a large theater. There was a little girl 2-3 years old with long red hair crying in front of us and all alone. I told me OH, "She wants to sit with us". So he went over and picked her up and she stopped crying. There was no seat beside us (I don't know why it's dreams they're weird like that!) so he actually had to make one and put it next to us. She had big blue eyes (just like OH) and this gorgeous fiery red hair. I said, "She is the most beautiful little girl" and I felt like a family and was so happy. The dream ended there. 

I think it means we will eventually have a family...maybe even a little girl...but it won't be easy...it might take a little work...we will be a little family but we will be happy...made me cry with joy this morning.:cry:

I had a vivid dream before my M/C that came true obviously and I think that this dream just touched me as well...like you know in your heart that there is a message for you in it (and not just a random selection of images from your memory)

Anyways sorry to ramble on a bit but just wanted to share my hope this morning despite the witch's arrival.

XO 

PS. I start school tomorrow so I won't be as obsessively on here all day (this is a good thing according to OH LOL! but I will check in at night after classes!) Wishing you all the best of luck and much baby dust :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Creep* - wow what a story...so sorry for your losses but what a wonderful ending! Congratulations and thank you for sharing your good news! Happy and healthy 9 months for you and your baby :dust:

*PS.* This curious cat in me would like to know if you tried anything special this month that you think helped you for a BFP:blush:? Thanks so much for giving us hope!


----------



## Creep

grandbleu said:


> *Creep* - wow what a story...so sorry for your losses but what a wonderful ending! Congratulations and thank you for sharing your good news! Happy and healthy 9 months for you and your baby :dust:
> 
> *PS.* This curious cat in me would like to know if you tried anything special this month that you think helped you for a BFP:blush:? Thanks so much for giving us hope!

Hi hun, firstly I'm so sorry for your loss and also that the evil witch got you today. Gentle hugs to you.

The only thing I can think of (and believe me, I hated it when people said this to me, so I apologise) is relaxing. We were just enjoying ourselves on a little honeymoon and although it was on my mind (as it has been for past 3 years!) it wasn't the main focus. We also used Preseed on one occasion but I'm not sure exactly which occasion did the trick! :winkwink:

I'm sorry I can't help more but fingers crossed you get your :bfp: very soon.


----------



## grandbleu

No it definitely helps...I'm so glad relaxing worked for you...I have Conceive Plus for EWCM issues and will use it again next month...I'll be in school as well 5 days a week all day long so I hope that will help me take the focus off of TTC and we can just enjoy each other (at the right time of course!:winkwink:) 

Thank you for your hugs and sharing...:dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Ladies

Can I join in. Had mmc at 13 weeks in october. Af is due a week today. Also on clomid.
Have no major symptoms to speak of except lots of cm (Sorry TMi)

Good luck to all of you. I hope there are some BFPs. X


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome *Beanwood* - sorry for your loss in October...much dust for you :dust: there are a bunch of ladies on the TWW right now so you have lots of great company. I'm heading to the Other TWW thread (a lot of us sort of bounce between the two depending what part of the cycle we're at). I always lurk at both though :)


----------



## samiam

Grand--I love your dream!! I think a little red-haired girl would be so sweet. Sorry about that damned witch. 

Crio--Anything new this morning? 

Anyone else?

As for me, I think I have a cold. :( Sniff, sneeze. Must be the lack of sleep. A slight temp decrease today, but no more spotting and fingers crossed for a positive OPK today or tomorrow.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Good morning ladies:flower: My, this is such an active thread!
How is everyone today? Congrats on all the bfp's, hopefully we will see more:thumbup: 
As for me i have been ill with dreaded flu,yuk. I am also becoming less and less convinced that i ov'd when i thought after my mc. It would have made af due tuesday but i dont feel at all pms, no bloating, no spots and i am still being nice :blush: Arrgghhh!!! Guess I just got to wait and see how long it takes af to show:coffee: In the meantime, in the spirit of morale, i have bought some preseed and an ov microscope for when we can try properly again, and going to use the microscope to check dh little swimmers:blush::haha: Sorry, I'm just curious!
Lots of baby dust to all


----------



## Criosaidh

Morning!

My Darlings, I have realised today that I have cause to doubt that my IQ goes into triple figures. I know, I hear you cry, "But Crio! You're normally so astute.... :rofl: 

:blush: Ahem. Aaaanyway - look down if you please. I've been running off my ticker. Which I *failed* to adjust when my period was two days late last month. How I manage to walk and chew gum simultaneously is beyond me sometimes. I'm 11 DPO, not 14!! :dohh:

So, I actually probably O'd on the 29/30th. I was so sure I OV'd on Boxing day, but it should be fine either way - we :sex: every day in Scotland. Must be the guid Highland frrresh airrr. (We have a lot more "R"s in Scotland. I think we nicked them from the English - they still can't pronounce "horse" without a W. No offence meant! :haha:) Or it might have been the small Christmas sherries.... :angelnot:

Also, I've really tested at 8, 9 and 10 DPO. Yes, I was mega naughty and tested last night... All BFN, but that's not surprising really!

Much more hopeful for this month now - and I'm glad I realised this before I got all giddy over a missed period that actually wasn't AWOL!

*GrandBleu* - I'm so sorry the nasty old bwitch caught you hun. Lots of tall, dark, smooth..... _lattes_ and stinky cheese and pate and seafood and not to mention ze lovely wine. La Belle France is a good place to be in the OTWW eh? I'm also sending you a "thought ciggarette". Big hugs hun - I'm really wishing for you, you *so* deserve a BFP. Big Love Liz xxx

*Creep* - Congrats hun! :happydance: Love your name and avatar by the way. Welcome to the thread as well - wish you'd "crept" out and talked to us before!

*Beanwood* - Welcome! And don't worry about TMI - TTC and TMI are like peas and carrots! Well not exactly, coz that would be wierd... Anyway :hi:

*Samiam* - good luck with your OPK! Hope the cold buggers off soon too.

*MumatMadHouse* - Love your name! That's what I want to be when I grow up! :haha: Also love the idea of sperm-jacking OH - not sure what he would think of me checking up on his "little soldiers" though! He got quite uppity last night when I suggested he up his vitamins to improve them! :shy:

Ok.... Hope I didn't miss anyone. And the prize for the longest, most rambly post on B&B goes to.....


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - you make me smile! :coffee: I'm going to Italy for a capuccino now (we live not so far from the border!) mmmmmmm.....

You are so still in the running...much :dust: to you!


----------



## GreyGirl

sorry you got your period grand :( hope the dream comes true!!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Italy? Wow, even better!!

Sicilian Swordfish.... Proscuitto.... Lovely runny Eggs Florentine.... Beef Carpaccio......

Ok, spot the ex-restuarant manager... :blush:


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning ladies..

grand..i am sorry that af showed up..i hope your red haired little girl dream comes true..

crio..glad that you have a few more days and lots of Hope..
sam,,i hope you get that +opk soon..
i am trying to work a lot to keep myself from symptom spotting..which seems to be working but as soon as i have an idle moment..i start to stress some..
reading the threads keeps me from stressing to my dh..he gets upset with it and i don't want to do that to him (having done it before)..
just wanted to say thanks to everyone for listening..you all are great ladies..i sure do hope we get our bfp this yr...:)


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies!! 

Will update myself first: :bfn: and a BIG temp drop today , but still above the coverline, so I am not giving up hope! I REFUSE to give up hope! I really was brown spotting yesterday throughout the day with a little bit of pinkish/red (tmi sorry), and that stopped completely. If it was early AF, it should have increased, right? AF usually hits me with a bang after a day of spotting. Will just have to wait and see if my temps rebound and hubby has promised to keep the rest of the tests away from me until after AF is due to arrive on Thursday!

Grand--so sorry that nasty :witch: got you today. A trip to Italy sounds wonderful and enjoy that cappuccino! Yum!!!  I hope your first day of school goes well tomorrow, I will be thinking of you!

Crio--You are still in the hunt, hun! Glad you got your dates fixed! :thumbup:

Creep--Congrats on your BFP!! That is so wonderful!! I am very excited for you!

Samiam--Sorry to hear of your cold, hun! :hugs: Stuffy noses are always a pain when trying to temp! I hope you feel better soon! Snuggle up with lots of chicken soup and warm blankets!

Beanwood--Welcome! I hope your stay is a short one and you get your BFP soon!

mumatmadhouse--I hope that your cycle sorts out for you, it can be so frustrating waiting for our bodies to reset properly. Are you temping at all? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Hope I didnt miss anyone and hope you all have a fantastic day!


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> He got quite uppity last night when I suggested he up his vitamins to improve them!

Crio--You crack me up! As for the vitamins, I have the OH on them. I told him that they were "recovering from too much :sex: " vitamins and he grabbed the bottle. He claims that they're also making him feel more "in the mood" than he already was.


----------



## Criosaidh

Samiam - Always happy to please! :howdy:

C x


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about the :bfn: hope it's just early and will become a :bfp: tomorrow!

Anyone else drinking pineapple juice to help with implantation? I drank a whole carton of it yesterday...is there a maximum?

Hope you're all doing well. I'm still resisting from symptom spotting, so far so good! I'm just chilling at the moment...if it takes a few months I think I'll become more prone to spotting...


----------



## loveanurse1

greygirl..i haven't heard about pineapple juice and it's affects on implantation..please fill me in ..i would love to know


----------



## GreyGirl

I've read elsewhere that the Bromelain in pineapple helps implantation...I'm hoping it's true!


----------



## Criosaidh

GreyGirl said:


> Anyone else drinking pineapple juice to help with implantation? I drank a whole carton of it yesterday...is there a maximum?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Grey my honey please be careful - I was on the old Grapfuit, two weeks, Pineapple, two weeks then I read this -
> 
> https://www.babysnark.com/ttc-supplements/ttc-supplements.asp
> 
> Obviously up to you, and I really don't want to scare you or in any way make you feel bad. It's just the only official thing I could find on the subject - everything else seemed to come from forum posters or (funnily enough) people selling pineapple extract.
> 
> :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

wow..that's great info crio..scary to say the least.you always come up with great stats..


----------



## Criosaidh

Je suis obsessionnel, c'est tout! :shrug:


----------



## loveanurse1

probably no more than the rest of us..lol..it is one of the reasons i pick up so many extra days at work to keep my mind busy..this waiting is awful


----------



## Criosaidh

:rofl: I'm at work!!


----------



## loveanurse1

too funny..:)....i have restricted access to computers at my work..guess it's a good thing..;)
my patients and my staff keep me busy..some nights not so busy and it drags..i'm suppose to have tonight off but i picked up an extra shift just to make this week go by faster..


----------



## Criosaidh

A lot of my family have been in nursing - my G-Grandmother, my Gran, my Great Uncle.... My mother is a psychiatric nurse - good thing she wears a uniform or they'd never tell her apart from the patients! Only kidding, my Mum is super-mega-awesome. :hugs:

What kind of nurse are you hun?


----------



## shelleney

Hello TWWers! :hi:

Argh! I was only gone for 24hours this time and I had soooo many posts to catch up on! you've all been so busy!

Grand: sorry the :witch: got you. I was feeling so positive for you this month, aswell. Well, you enjoy the OTWW hun. Do all of the things you're not allowed to do in the TWW. And you will be back here before you know it!

Creep: congrats on your BFP! wish you had chatted to us earlier. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Crio: silly you, not changing your ticker! but im glad you realised when you did and that you're back on track now. Plenty of time for that BFP in the next couple of days.

Welcome to all the newbies! :hi: looking forward to getting to know you!

AFM: seeing as you have been asking me to share my private symptom spotting with you, i suppose I can share.... I had HUGE boobs this week! I mean MASSIVE! now usually, i have a very modest chest, only a handful, but this week they have doubled or trebled in size! they are so heavy and bouncy, and sensitive. and i have little bumps all over my areola, really prominent. but apart from the boob symptoms, i dont have any others :shrug: so who knows?!

Hope you are all having a good weekend!
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Boobs sound good!

The only symptom I had with Doodle was "tight" boobs and itchy nipples - MS was very light and didn't come in til like 6 weeks.

:holly:-luck! he he he.... Ok, hitting sad with a big stick now I feel. But hey - work is boring!


----------



## shelleney

I didnt have any "boob symptoms" last time. My only symptom was queasiness, all day every day. Dont have any now though :shrug:
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Well, they say every pregnancy is different.

My cousin's GF had godawful morning sickness with her first - she was pretty much bedbound. The next two - nothing! She was 2 months gone with the third before she realised. :wacko: Never can tell I suppose!


----------



## loveanurse1

shelleney..your symptoms sound great..and i too had the little prominent bumps with my last pregnancy..as a matter of fact it was what made me think that i might be pregnant..there is a name for it but i can't recall what it is off the top of my head..

crio..wow sounds like you have a wealth of family in the health field..I am a night shift superivsor in a skilled rehab facility..i get a little of everything..from hip/knee replacements..to stroke patients to young hiv/aids pts..a lot more of those are coming into my rehab facility due to iv drug use..so sad to see it
and every pregnancy is indeed different..with my first ..i lost 10lbs in the first 4months from morning sickness..it was awful...my second was not so bad..
but my third with the twins..just nausea..nothing more than that..


----------



## grandbleu

*Shelleney* - great symptoms...I want big boobies! sadly I will have to wait another month for this: :holly:

*Amber* - thanks for remember sweetie! :) I will try to be a good student :)

*Crio* - the cappuccino was perfetto!!! molto caldo and delicious...I love Italians! I'm so happy you are only 11 DPO so many more days to hope and test :) :dust:

*Love* - My sister's a nurse too! :) I would work more if I could to keep me from going TWW insane.


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Grand - Sorry the :witch: got you. You'll be back here in no time, what with the yum yum cafés in France, and cappuccinos in Italy. :winkwink:

Crio - Glad to hear that your ticker was off, and you still have a few more days to go before testing. Hope you haven't opened up the bottle of rose yet. :haha: Good luck...

Amber - Fingers crossed for your BFP when you test. :flower:

Creep - So sorry for your losses, but way to rebound!!!! Congrats, and hope this is your forever baby. :hugs:

Loveanurse - If only I could figure out a way to make time go by faster...but 
since I don't have restricted computer access at work, that doesn't help. :shrug: And so the madness continues.....:haha:

Grey - Love the pics of your 4 legged baby in your signature. Absolutely precious!!! :)

Shelleney - Keep up the heaviness on the boobies...fingers crossed for you chick. :thumbup:

Welcome newbies :flower: and :wave: to everyone else.

AFM, amazingly have been able to stay on the no SS wagon. But I must say that seeing all the posts on a VARIETY of different symptoms, I'm eventually going to succumb. Stupid question I know, but anyone care to jump on the wagon to keep me company? :blush:


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie why of course i would love to join you on this madness of symptom spotting..i started doing that more yesterday and today then ever..;)
i started cramping this morning..it was like the cramps i got after dh and i had :sex: when i was pregnant...afterwards i would cramp..i know ,,,i know..tmi...and if you couldn't tell by that statement..yes we got busy last night..lol
and like i said before creamy cm..otherwise nothing else..


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--there are a lot of differing opinions on pineapple juice and grapefruit juice. I personally drink grapefruit up to the time of "o" and then straight pineapple juice (not from concentrate and no pulp). My MD said there are studies which say that both can be helpful in TTC, but in the pineapple you do have to make sure it is straight juice, not from concentrate or with pulp as something in the pulp is what can cause the issues with m/c.


----------



## Beanwood

Aww thanks for the welcome

It is busy on here isn't it.

Crio - sounds like you had a good time in Scotland. Hope that it got you your bfp.

Amberyll123 I hope that it is not your af but a bfp instead.

I have had terrible backache today. Af symptom and pregnancy?


----------



## sparkle

Ladies I have a confession.... I've been ss like crazy today! My bbs are soooo itchy, I felt really nauseous this morning and I'm exhausted! Not just tired, totally knackered!! 

Looks like I'm totally off the wagon!

Had lots to catch up today so I'll prob forget someone, sorry...

Grand- I'm sorry the witch got you, enjoy your coffee and I hope your course starts really well tomorrow.

Crio- all sounding good, when have you decided to test next? 

Creep- congratulations!!

Shelleney- your symptoms sound fab! Yay for big boobies!!

Neffie and loveanurse- come on jump ship with me!!


----------



## neffie

Aaaaah loveanurse...you're already on the SS wagon...can you get off it and join me on the no SS wagon? Oh screw it, who am I kidding...I'll probably be switching wagons myself in a few days. :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

i tried but like i said..when i'm not working..my mind is constantly reeling about everything i feel..8)


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou for everyone's positive comments about my (.) (.)
I will keep you all posted.

I just realised I haven't done my "About me" (thanks for such a great idea Anna, I have enjoyed learning abit more about my new friends) so here it goes....

My name is Hannah, Im 23. My boyfriend is Greg and he is 31. We have been together for over 2 and a half years, and have lived together for almost 2 years. I teach in a special needs school, and Greg works with adults with special needs.
In Nov 2009, we decided we wanted to start a family. I came off the pill, started multivitamins, lost loads of weight, etc, and we started TTC in April 2010. We conceived Baby C straight away that first cycle. We were over the moon. But our happiness was shortlived, as we discovered at 7 weeks that it was an ectopic pregnancy. It was finally treated at 9 weeks, by Methotrexate (an anti-cancer drug).
We were advised to wait 6 months before TTC again, as Methotrexate can linger in your system for up to 6 months, and can cause deformities in babies. So in December 2010 we got back on the TTC bandwagon. We were NTNP on the first month, while we worked out my cycle. But this month we are TTC proper. And hoping for a sticky bean, that grows in the right place this time :cloud9:
Thanks for listening :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks for sharing Shelleney! - scary about that drug but I'm glad it meant you got to keep your tube. Good luck with TTC...hopefully it works just like the last time.


----------



## Criosaidh

Ok girls I have a little confession to make. Can't hold it in any more.

I tested last night, again. Yes, I know, bad me. Too early. Silly girl, etc. 

I didn't want to post this in case it's just an evap or something tragic but I _think_, as does my OH, :happydance: that there's an impossibly faint line on there. You not only have to hold it up to the spotlights but you kind of need to look away from it to see it - kind of like star-gazing. 

Sorry - this is why I've been so hyper today! I keep coming on saying "That's it, I'm telling the girls!" but chickening out in case I jinx it. Well I've just remembered I no longer believe in jinxes. :haha:

This is why we questioned my dates - it was actually my OH that pointed out my period was on the 14th of last month, not the 11th like I thought. So that would be at 10 dpo. 

Girls, herein lies the question. Do I wait for AF to show or not show, or do I throw caution to buggery and test again tonight?

Love ya's!

C x x x


----------



## sparkle

Oh my goodness crio I'm impossibly excited!!! Test again!!!


----------



## shelleney

wow, Crio! thats amazing news!
do you have a pic that you could post on here for us to look at?
i would test again if i were you....tomorrow morning? or are you against FMU after what you discovered?
xx


----------



## Creep

Eeeeeeeek how exciting! I would tell you to test again but only you can know how strong you're feeling! I always tell people to wait for AF to show or not and then test, but I don't practice what I preach, I started testing at 9 DPO! :haha:

Am crossing all my fingers and toes for you! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

:happydance::cry:*CRIO *:cry::happydance:​
Don't worry I'm crying for happiness for you! OH MY GOSH...how were you able to keep this a secret all day...I would have been dying. I'm glad you decided to let us know!!! Do we get the privilege of a picture??? Oh even if it is the illustrious BFP please don't leave us (which it sounds like it is). I miss you already...what a sap LOL.

I'm bursting with excitement!!!

PS. Throw caution to the wind...TEST TEST TEST :)


----------



## Criosaidh

I didn't want to jinx it!!

And it is practically invisible guys - first time round OH looked at it for half a second and just said: "Nah" He only looked at it a second time when I... got a bit shouty. :blush: I'd love to show you a pic, but I really don;t think it's show up so not sure it's worth it girls.

I am kind of against FMU now. To be honest I don't know if I'll be able to stop myself testing tonight. :shrug:

I am catiously excited, shall we say. And desperately hopeful. And crampy today, for some obscure reason. :wacko:

With massive sore boobs! Bra feels like cheese wire!

I love you my girls - don't worry, I won't leave. The First Trimester Boards are full of anxiety, the 2nd Trimester boards are full of raging hormones, and the third is full of :brat: *"GET THIS THING OUT OF ME!! MY HUSBAND IS NEVER COMING NEAR ME AGAIN!!"* sentiments. I'll stay here with my girls til you throw my fat bum out of it!

IF I'm pregnant. Ya just can't shake that jinx thing, can ya? :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

:test: :test: :test: :test:
:test: :test: :test: :test:

know what i mean????
xx


----------



## neffie

OMG Crio!!!! I so hope this is it for you. Funny, we were just having a discussion on the OTWW thread about whoever gets the first BFP starting a new thread on the pregnancy after loss section, but at the same time continuing to hover on these threads. I really hope you're going to be the one who starts that new thread on the PAL section. You have to promise that you will if this is your :bfp:. Got everything crossed for you girl!!!! Since you're anti FMU testing, I'd say try and hold out until tomorrow evening if at all possible. With HCG levels doubling every 48 hours, that will give you a good indication. But I can imagine the anxiety you must be going through, so test tonight if you absolutely can't stand it. Good luck either way! :thumbup: Oh, and do we get to see a pic of the test? You should know better...we're a bunch of noseys in here. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

No one gets kicked out...tri boards scare me...so many ladies yikes!


----------



## Creep

Eeeeeeeeeeeek :test:


----------



## Criosaidh

Bugger it - I've only got cheapies anyway! What's another couple of quid?

Might test tonight - according to that chart I found late afternoon or late evening is the best time to do it. Must be a couple of hours after you eat or something? Well, Dinner then test about 11ish sounds reasonable to me?

I get to POAS! :happydance: I like to POAS. :happydance: 

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

I will live vicariously through you *Crio* - I'm going to stay up late on a school night so you better promise to test :winkwink:. Much :dust:!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

I promise hun. The challenge will be waiting til 11!!

Love you girl - FX'd so much for you next time! If your DH gives you any gyp this month I'm coming over the channel with the duct tape! We'll strap him into position and then you just take what you need! :rofl: Sorry, the mental image was brilliant. The potential criminal record... less so, actually.


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Love you girl - FX'd so much for you next time! If your DH gives you any gyp this month I'm coming over the channel with the duct tape! We'll strap him into position and then you just take what you need! :rofl: Sorry, the mental image was brilliant. The potential criminal record... less so, actually.

:rofl:...the funny thing is he might actually enjoy that :winkwink:


----------



## Anna Purna

WOW! I had to read for a good 20 minutes to get all caught up! 
Crio:I KNEW something was up from the frequency and tone of your posts - you seemed giddy! Oh wow, you must be going mad now! I'm so excited for you - please go splash out on a fancy HPT and :test: already! :happydance: (p.s. I guess the horizontal Shakira worked!)
When you get your :bfp: I expect you to stay on this thread until there are enough of us to join you on a sister PAL thread, and even then we should all continue to come back here until ALL of our TTCAL sisters are nice and properly knocked up! :thumbup:
Shell:Sounds like you're next, girl! :holly: (I'm sorry, but that icon is just too funny! :haha:

This thread has been so active, I don't know what to write and to whom! So, for now I'll just say :hi: and :friends: big Sunday squeezes to everyone!
AFM: I've been having the laziest weekend to date! It's 2PM and I'm STILL in my housecoat! :sleep::coffee: Ah, fuck it. I'm allowed, right? 

Question for everyone: Have you put on weight since your loss? I've never been a tiny girl, but a year ago I was a size 8, and now I'm a size 10 and I've gained 10 pounds! :mamafy::shock: I also have an embarassing confession to make: I've started wearing spanx so that I can still wear some of my favourite clothes! :blush:
Before I got pregnant I went to the gym 4 times a week and played 2 hours of hockey. When I got pregnant I stopped hockey, but when I had the ectopic I stopped doing everything, and I have found a lot of comfort at the bottom of a potato chip bag. :munch: I know I should renew my gym membership, as you don't have to stop exercising once you're pregnant, but I just keep finding excuses and I honestly just can't find the motivation! 
Anyone else feeling like a :mamafy: lately????


----------



## Anna Purna

Whoa, are you now offering up kinky services, Crio? I think my DH would probably like it too! Do you make international house calls, or is Canada too far away?


----------



## grandbleu

*AnnaP* - I know I was more in shape when I was pregnant! Swimming everyday. Initially I lost weight...so sad...no appetite. Then I just stopped exercising and drank a wee bit too much every night (still sad) and tons of chocolate...my comforts. I haven't really gained weight but I'm sadly out of shape...I started doing stretching every morning and do 1/2 hour of yoga (free from youtube...I'm unemployed and can't afford a proper class now...it's actually kind of fun to do it in the living room...no one's looking when I mess up downward dog!) and OH and I have started doing weekly hikes...that's good for me now. I say start with baby steps until you get your rhythm again...those spanx will be going out the window in no time. :winkwink:

*Crio* - if it was indeed the horizontal shakira (your secret weapon) you must explain more thoroughly. I know it's the "hips don't lie" video horizontally but me no understand...I'm can't visualize...I'm naive and have no sense of transferring that image into reality. Merci lady!


----------



## shelleney

Criosaidh said:


> I promise hun. The challenge will be waiting til 11!!
> 
> Love you girl - FX'd so much for you next time! If your DH gives you any gyp this month I'm coming over the channel with the duct tape! We'll strap him into position and then you just take what you need! :rofl: Sorry, the mental image was brilliant. The potential criminal record... less so, actually.

That actually made me laugh out loud! :rofl:
Sorry Mr Grandbleu! 
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the link Crio - I'm now stopping pineapple juice...there's so much conflicting stuff so I guess I should just ere on the side of caution...man, I hope I haven't caused any problems from the 1 carton I've had :(

Thanks Neffie - I think he's gorgeous :D 

So much to read, I've skimmed read and I think you should TEST Crio! 

Hope we all get :bfp: together and can go onto the trimester boards together :D


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Anna, FXd! holly: is really funny!)
And Crio...im gonna stay up late on a school night too, just so I can congratulate you on your BFP!!!
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls,

Well... It's not that exciting I'm afraid. It's exactly the same as it was, although OH says it's a bit stronger this time. It's still quasi invisible though girls. I don't know... Or maybe I'm scared to get my hopes up. I took a pic - does anyone know how to upload from an iPhone? If not I'm not _too_ bummed, it's still only 11 dpo. Honest...

X


----------



## Amberyll23

Crio--Fx'd for you hun! Please let us know as soon as you test! I'm so excited to see another BFP from this thread!

GreyGirl--don't worry about the pineapple juice you have drank. As long as it was 100% pure juice, you should be fine. Like I said, my own medical doctor (obgyn) told me it was fine to take as long as it was 100% juice. You see, it is the core of the pineapple that has the bad stuff in it and the processing done for the juicing does not transfer the bad stuff into the juice. I trust her implicitly (she has the MD after all!) and she knows how badly we are TTC and has never steered me wrong!

Anna--Like Grand, I was actually healthier when I was pregnant. The baby made me behave!


----------



## Amberyll23

Crio-- ack, I must have posted while you were posting! if there is a line, even very faint, that is good! I say wait another day or so and test again to see if it is darker!


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - thanks for POAS...we're all addicts :winkwink: I hope it gets darker and darker...OK now that's me off to sleep...must be awake for school early in the morning :sleep:

Nighty night to you all...can't wait to catch up tomorrow evening. Yes GASP I will not be on the thread 24/7. I'll be going through withdrawal ladies...bear with me.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Crio last time I got a bfp i tested a couple of days before af due and thought I saw a line - it was sooooo faint. Tested again a few days later and there it was - still faint, but there. 

I really hope that you have just tested to early. X


----------



## BellasMummy

Criosaidh said:


> Ok girls I have a little confession to make. Can't hold it in any more.
> 
> I tested last night, again. Yes, I know, bad me. Too early. Silly girl, etc.
> 
> I didn't want to post this in case it's just an evap or something tragic but I _think_, as does my OH, :happydance: that there's an impossibly faint line on there. You not only have to hold it up to the spotlights but you kind of need to look away from it to see it - kind of like star-gazing.
> 
> Sorry - this is why I've been so hyper today! I keep coming on saying "That's it, I'm telling the girls!" but chickening out in case I jinx it. Well I've just remembered I no longer believe in jinxes. :haha:
> 
> This is why we questioned my dates - it was actually my OH that pointed out my period was on the 14th of last month, not the 11th like I thought. So that would be at 10 dpo.
> 
> Girls, herein lies the question. Do I wait for AF to show or not show, or do I throw caution to buggery and test again tonight?
> 
> Love ya's!
> 
> C x x x

Yay!!!! My fingers are crossed for you!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Crio, really hope this is it :thumbup:
Got everything crossed for your bfp! Well almost everything:blush::haha: I really must try and get on earlier, I missed loads,lol.
Anna, I know what you mean, i have done nothing physical since the mc and am feeling it too. Be kind to yourself and like grand said "baby steps", mine is starting walking my dogs again. The kids will be pleased they no longer have to do it!
Grand, sorry the hag got you. You did make me envious with the coffee:winkwink:
Creepy congrats on your bfp:happydance:
Hello to everyone, its so exciting waiting together. Any bets on how many bfp's we will end up with? I assume, due to it's amazingness that this thread will now continue on a monthly basis? Sorry if this has already been discussed and i missed it.


----------



## shelleney

PMA, Crio!
Its still only 11DPO, plenty of time for that line to get darker and darker (i just know it will!)
In the meantime, i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I so desperately want you to get your BFP, coz you really deserve it!

Night night Grand. Good luck for your first day of work tomorrow.

And goodnight to all the other TWWers. Tomorrow we will all be another day closer to our BFPs and our forever babies :dust:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWW!!!
I see everyone have been busy posting their updates. 

welcome newbies!!

grand: sorry the witch got you. 

AFM: 1 day late but been cramping like if AF is on her way. have not been outside as I havent been feeling well. I will definitely buy an hpt first thing tomorrow morning on my way to work if AF doesnt show up when I leave for work. 

FXd for you all to get your :bfp: ss!!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Lisa :af: 
Hope that nasty :witch: stays away, and that you get your :bfp: tomorrow morning!
FXd for you :dust:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Crio: Aaaak! Post that damn test already! I don't care if it's a screen tilter or a squinter-at'er, I want to see it!
I know in the reply screen there's a square with a mountain on it which is for inserting images, but I've never attached a photo here before so...:shrug:
Anyone here able to help her????

grandbleu: Good luck with your class tomorrow. Let me know what you're doing in class and I'll give you some useful tips if possible. :thumbup:
Your dream sounds wonderful. I've always believed that dreams were the way in which our bodies communicate with us on a different level, and I think your body is trying to tell you that it's ready to make a baby again.
Where did the red hair come from, I wonder? Anyone in your or your DH's family have red hair? Actually, my dad, my oldest nephew and I are the only ones in my family who don't have red hair - mom, two sis' and niece all have full-on carrot tops, while two of my nephews are strawberry blondes. I'm a (dark) blonde, my nephew has black hair, and my father (R.I.P.) had black hair as well. I remember when I was young my sisters used to love teasing me about being adopted or being dropped off by the milkman!

:sleep:Goodnight everyone! I hope to wake up with :bfp: news! FX'd.


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: good luck with that :bfp: tomorrow!
:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## GreyGirl

Keepin us hangin Crio - good luck today!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> GreyGirl--don't worry about the pineapple juice you have drank. As long as it was 100% pure juice, you should be fine. Like I said, my own medical doctor (obgyn) told me it was fine to take as long as it was 100% juice. You see, it is the core of the pineapple that has the bad stuff in it and the processing done for the juicing does not transfer the bad stuff into the juice. I trust her implicitly (she has the MD after all!) and she knows how badly we are TTC and has never steered me wrong!

Thanks for that :) I'm not sure I trust it saying it's 100% juice, or anything like that now, just so much seems to be conflicting info :(

My temp spiked today a bit higher, I did have disturbed sleep briefly an hour before waking up and taking it, but I didn't talk or stand up...could that have affected it? I'm hoping it rising is a good sign, but I don't want to mis-interpret it :nope:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies! Hope you are all well!

So I am 3DPO and I know it is very very early but this morning woken up with weird pain in tummy, when I move it is sort of like a pulled muscle! Anyone know what this could be?

xx


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies! :hi:

well Im 2 days late as AF didnt show her face this morning!!! good news i guess but still cramping and feels like AF is still on her way. Im on my way to work now and will be stopping at a duane reade to buy my hpt!!! WoW so weird to say but happy to say it. 

will update as soon as I can. 

FXd for all the ladies still left to test this month!!

UPDATE: well ladies its a :bfn: guess that means that my cycle days are changing... I used the first response early test and not even a faint line... i will test again this weekend if AF doesn't show up... keeping a PMA!


----------



## kizzyt

good luck Lisa!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

Lisa--Keeping my fingers crossed for you! As long as AF doesn't show, you are never out! Keep us posted!

Grey--Disturbed sleep can definately have an effect on your temp, but not always. A temp spike upwards is always a good sign though! Keeping my fx'd for you!

BellasMummy--I usually have small pains after I "o", usually focused on one side or the other (and usually the right side). I mentioned this to my gyn and she says that some women do have some minor aches and cramping around "o" time and not to be concerned. She called it Mittleschmirtz or something like that, a german word. 

Grand--hope your first day of school is going well hun!

Crio--you testing today?! I think you have about 15 stalkers right now! =)

AFM--Temp dropped below coverline this morning. Not sure what to make of it. It's still too early to be AF drop, but with my drop at 5 dpo, I am now very confused! :shrug: Also lost a lot of symptoms that I had been having the last few days. Will just have to wait to see if it goes back up tomorrow!


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning ladies..wow.. i also had lots to catch up on..

crio..i am so excited for you and like everyone else..i am anxiously waiting to see your wonderful line get darker.. go :bfp: go...:)
grand..good luck with school today
amber..i lost my motivation too with exercise and eating right ..after i had my d&c..but i started back this month..
shelleney..how is that huge rack of yours doing???lol
sparkle...any new symptoms..
lisa..i hope the :witch: stays away..
and good luck to everyone else..
not much here for me..i have still creamy cm and feeling wet..and shooting pains in my right breast..oh and slight cramping here and there..but not reading too much into anything..guess i just keep waiting


----------



## sar0417

6dpo today so just waiting for some symtpoms now.. :sleep:


----------



## neffie

Morning TWWers :hi:

Grand - How was school today? Any luck with keeping B&B off your mind? :winkwink:

Crio - What's the dealio on the testing? WE NEED AN UPDATE WOMAN!! Don't torture us nut jobs (ok, maybe I'm generalizing here...or am I?? ;)). And like Anna said, can we see a pic of the test already? :haha:

Grey - Although disturbed sleep can alter temps, if it was just for an hour or so, I would not think there's much to worry about. Also, you were still in bed and not making any major movements. So don't read into it too much. :)

Bella - Sigh, you're already on the SS wagon?? :winkwink: Some women get O like pains a couple of days before O until a few days after. So it could be that? Do you usually get O pains?

Lisa - Sorry you got a BFN, but remember it ain't over till the hag arrives. Fingers x for you. :flower:

Amber - Good luck. A temp drop doesn't necessarily mean you're out...hang in there. :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else. AFM, 6 DPO today, and still on the no SS wagon. Am I the only one left, now that Sparkle jumped ship? :blush:


----------



## RGN

Crio - Waiting on an update, lady! Fingers crossed for you. 

Neffie - you are a strong woman for not SS - good for you!

Lisa - thinking of you ... hope AF doesn't show.

AFM - I know I said I wasn't going to test again and just wait for my blood test tomorrow but since I am a psycho POAS addict I couldn't help myself. I got faint lines on a FRER and another blue dye Target brand early response test yesterday (that's four tests in a row that there has been faint lines). Even DH could see them this time! I could hardly sleep last night I was so excited to test tihs morning but definite BFN with FMU on FRER. Wonder if it could have been a chemical? So strange. What a rollercoaster this cycle has been. Maybe next month I will learn from this experience and wait until AF is late to test .... (although I doubt it).


----------



## neffie

Oh, sorry RGN. :nope: I hate to say it, but it's possible that it was a chemical. How many DPO are you? Your blood test may be able to give you an indication if that indeed was the case. :hugs:, and good luck for the next cycle.


----------



## RGN

Thanks Neffie. I'm approx. 14DPO today.


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> Morning TWWers :hi:
> 
> Grand - How was school today? Any luck with keeping B&B off your mind? :winkwink:
> 
> Crio - What's the dealio on the testing? WE NEED AN UPDATE WOMAN!! Don't torture us nut jobs (ok, maybe I'm generalizing here...or am I?? ;)). And like Anna said, can we see a pic of the test already? :haha:
> 
> Grey - Although disturbed sleep can alter temps, if it was just for an hour or so, I would not think there's much to worry about. Also, you were still in bed and not making any major movements. So don't read into it too much. :)
> 
> Bella - Sigh, you're already on the SS wagon?? :winkwink: Some women get O like pains a couple of days before O until a few days after. So it could be that? Do you usually get O pains?
> 
> Lisa - Sorry you got a BFN, but remember it ain't over till the hag arrives. Fingers x for you. :flower:
> 
> Amber - Good luck. A temp drop doesn't necessarily mean you're out...hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> :wave: to everyone else. AFM, 6 DPO today, and still on the no SS wagon. Am I the only one left, now that Sparkle jumped ship? :blush:

Hi Neffie! I know I just can't help myself!

I do get Ov pains but these aren't the same. I had pos OPK's last thurs & fri then had bad ov pains on fri.

xx


----------



## sparkle

RGN- hope your bloods give you some answers :hugs:

crio- I'm so excited for you but we need pictures!!

Grand- how was school?

Lisa- all is not lost yet!

Loveanurse- keep on ss!

Afm- I'm back trying not to think about it. No more symptoms. I feel crampy like af is coming and I'm really irritable, told my class off today cos they weren't listening! We spent 5 mins of lunch eating in silence I was so grumpy!


----------



## neffie

Bella - Hope it turns into your BFP. ;)

Sparkle - Aww, hang in there chick. :hugs: Don't give up until AF arrives.


----------



## grandbleu

Hi Girls! :wave: 

School was good and definitely took my mind off of TTC/TWW - it's nice to be busy and all the other students were really nice as well. I even have homework so I can't stay up too late...have to prepare my lessons:winkwink:

I miss you all and want AF to stay away for you! I need to add some more BFPs guys...come on...you can do it...you know you wanna :winkwink:

*Crio* - Where are you girl??? I'm dying here...we all are!


----------



## jagger

AF was due today but hasn't shown up yet. No cramps but no pg signs either. What does everyone think? Too nervous to get a test cause feel like I will be disappointed. Anybody else with me? A little tugging feeling in my lower left abdomen, but not really like cramping. Any thoughts?


----------



## shelleney

Jagger - :test:
xx


----------



## jagger

Thanks, shel! Will buy one tonight. Fingers crossed. &#57430;


----------



## shelleney

Good evening TWWers! :hi:

Lisa - Sorry you got a BFN. Hopefully the next one will be a BFP. theres still time! :af:

Amber - sorry to hear about your temp drop and loss of symptoms. Try to stay positive if possible :hugs:

Loveanurse - your symptoms sound promising! :happydance: When do you test? Friday, the same as me? :dust:

Sar - dont go to sleep! there's plenty of symptom spotting to be done from 7DPO onwards.... :haha:

neffie - stop being such a goody 2 shoes! :haha: just kidding, Hun, am really proud of you for not SS when the rest of us caved.

RGN - sorry to hear about your BFN, but maybe that was just a fluke, considering the 4 previous "faint lines"? try a different brand of test tomorrow and see....stay positive. as long as the :witch: stays away, you're still in with a chance!

Bella - twinges in the abdominal area are a good sign :thumbup: Fingers crossed you start developing more symptoms soon.

Sparkle - sorry to hear you think the :witch: is on her way. I hope you're wrong. Thinking of you.... :hugs:

Grand - glad you enjoyed your first day of school, and that you are being kept busy :book: But I will miss you being on here all the time :nope:

Crio - where are you sweetie? :friends:

Sorry to anyone I have missed :blush:
xx


----------



## shelleney

ARGH!!!!!!!! This is longest 2 weeks of my life EVER!
Im really struggling now - so desperate to POAS!



loveanurse1 said:


> shelleney..how is that huge rack of yours doing???lol

Haha. Thanks love, that made me laugh. Theyre still huge. So huge in fact, that I'd put on 2 pounds when i got weighed at Slimming world today :rofl:

New symptoms to note today:
change in skin type - my face has gone from really dry to really oily overnight
creamy white CM
blue veins running along my boobs

Dont wanna get my hopes up too much though. They may not be pregnancy symptoms at all.
What do people think?? :shrug:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 

Blue veins are a good sign as far as I know. 

X


----------



## shelleney

Thanks for that Bean. 
How are you today? Still got that backache?
Are you still testing at the weekend?
FXd for you!
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi 
No the backache has gone. Have lots of af type cramps though. 
Am going to hold out on testing if i can. We will see though eh. I don't have any tests so that is a start. If they ain' t there then you can't pee on them. XX
Only 2 days apart n cycle. Fxd for you also. XX


----------



## RGN

Shelleney - Those all sound like excellent symptoms, esp the boobs!


----------



## shelleney

Beanwood said:


> Hi
> No the backache has gone. Have lots of af type cramps though.
> Am going to hold out on testing if i can. We will see though eh. I don't have any tests so that is a start. If they ain' t there then you can't pee on them. XX
> Only 2 days apart n cycle. Fxd for you also. XX

Haha. I like your style: "If they aint there, you cant pee on them!"
Glad the backache has gone. And I hope the cramps arent AF cramps, but pregnancy cramps.
Not long til you find out tho....
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shelleney I know 5 days. Last time I tested with those that can tell you 4 days early. Am not going to do that this time. I am at work thursday and Friday so that will be a distraction. Can't buy any tests from work. Sunday, my af day is my sons 3rd birthday. So just going to be happy whatever the outcome............. 

How bout you? 

X


----------



## BellasMummy

shelleney said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!! This is longest 2 weeks of my life EVER!
> Im really struggling now - so desperate to POAS!
> 
> 
> 
> loveanurse1 said:
> 
> 
> shelleney..how is that huge rack of yours doing???lol
> 
> Haha. Thanks love, that made me laugh. Theyre still huge. So huge in fact, that I'd put on 2 pounds when i got weighed at Slimming world today :rofl:
> 
> New symptoms to note today:
> change in skin type - my face has gone from really dry to really oily overnight
> creamy white CM
> blue veins running along my boobs
> 
> Dont wanna get my hopes up too much though. They may not be pregnancy symptoms at all.
> What do people think?? :shrug:
> xxClick to expand...

Symptoms sound great hun! FX'd for you! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## piggywig75

Hi everyone... I'm so sorry If I'm posting on the wrong bit... have been surfing for a couple opf hours and never seem to find the right forum! lol.... I haven't had time to read through all the posts as my bf wants the computer! 
I am 35, with one 6 year old boy... I had a mmc in Nov last year which ended in d/c.. I've had one period since, but am currently 4 days late for this one... I just did a test which was negative :( I had a few craming aches a couple of days ago, but they have gone now and I have very mild sore boobs lol.... I know the test was neg, but I am so tempted to keep testing every day till my monthly arrives.... I feel I'm going a bit crazy.... since mc I have been testing all the time as bf and I have been actively trying again ever since... I really need to be bought back down to earth :(


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome Piggywig! You're in just the right place :hugs:

Thanks - I feel better, hopefully it's just as high tomorrow! I've been windy today (sorry tmi) and I'm not normally? Is that a sign? Why is a temp rise always a good sign? (I know I wasn't going to symptom spot, but a little can't hurt right?) 

Great to read so many people getting good early pregnancy signs, keep the +tests coming girls! It's such a positive thread to be on with so many supportive people :hugs: to all :D


----------



## shelleney

I have 4 tests in the house! Im so desperate to take them. But im holding out.
Due to test on Friday, and im working every day until then. I will be busy during the days, but in the evenings, especially when im chatting on here, I start thinking about testing.
I dont think I would get a BFP even if I did test today or tomorrow. With my last pregnancy I kept testing every other day for a week, and kept getting BFNs. Didnt get a BFP til my period was a week late. 
Aww, i hope your son has a lovely 3rd birthday, and that it will be doubly special coz you will get your BFP too!
xx


----------



## shelleney

piggywig75 said:


> Hi everyone... I'm so sorry If I'm posting on the wrong bit... have been surfing for a couple opf hours and never seem to find the right forum! lol.... I haven't had time to read through all the posts as my bf wants the computer!
> I am 35, with one 6 year old boy... I had a mmc in Nov last year which ended in d/c.. I've had one period since, but am currently 4 days late for this one... I just did a test which was negative :( I had a few craming aches a couple of days ago, but they have gone now and I have very mild sore boobs lol.... I know the test was neg, but I am so tempted to keep testing every day till my monthly arrives.... I feel I'm going a bit crazy.... since mc I have been testing all the time as bf and I have been actively trying again ever since... I really need to be bought back down to earth :(

Hi piggy.
You are in the right place.
Glad you followed my link.
Welcome!
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Good evening all! :hi:

piggywig: Welcome! Although, if you've come to be brought down to earth, then you might be in the wrong place as we're all pretty nutters! :haha: I hope you get a :bfp: soon!

Neffie: I'm not SS this cycle, so it looks like it's us against them! I'm 5DPO (I think), so I might change my tune by 10 or 12DPO...but until then, let's stay strong! :bodyb:

RGN: That's strange to go from 4 + to 1 -. Actually, I don't have much faith in the FRER - when I was pregnant I tested with a FRER and got a :bfn:, but the next day got a super dark :bfp: with one of the cheapos, so... :shrug: Test again!

Everyone else, sorry I can't say more but I've got to go, so :friends:
xo


----------



## samiam

Oh well. OH is gone now and the symptoms are still all wack-a-doodle. EWCM again and a temp increase, but also spotting. I really have no clue at this point. But I am going to call the doc tomorrow and see if I can get an appointment to talk about baby things and my screwed up shoulder.

Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself?? 

Anna & Grand--YES. 100% yes. I have been so lazy since the mc. Then again, I think I have a torn rotator cuff and so that limits a few things. And the weather has been crap and a half. But tomorrow, yes, tomorrow, I am off to the gym to get back in gear. I went on the sauce a bit after the MC, so I know what you mean, Grand. But we need to work on making a special place for our new wee babies to call home. So let's make a pact, okay?

Crio??? YOOOO HOOOOOOO. . . We may all explode from waiting. . . .


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls,

So sorry I've been away. I've got two days off work so I haven't had Internet.

Update is a bit crap. I took another test today and it's as white as the driven snow. :nope: Trying to keep the faith though. It was a different brand of test so... :shrug:

SS: knackered!! Slept 9 hours last night and still fell asleep for an hour this afternoon. Keep getting a nagging twingy pain in my lower right side, quite sharp! No signs of AF - no cramping, no major need for chocolate and no immediate wish to slaughter anyone. Also have.... Erm... :blush: Really bad gas. Sorry, I know, major TMI.

Can't upload the pic girls, will try when I get back to the office.

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry guys...I can't respond to everyone right now...in fact I should be in bed but checked one last time for any new BFPs...keeping everything crossed for all you hopefuls! I'm totally being weaned from my BnB addiction but I can't let go...withdrawal symptoms present...I'm even squeezing in this late night session (shhhhh it's a secret...OH thinks I'm writing my mom :rofl:) Ok back to being a good little student...I will try to do a proper message to you all tomorrow. 

:dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

Sorry ladies. I just need to get a little rant/ self-pity session out if I may. 

So, this cycle I've been doing a different sort of SS - not looking for symptoms of pregnancy, but symptoms of another ectopic, or ovarian cysts, or some other awful thing that might be wrong with me. :sad1:
You see, ever since my ectopic I've noticed a dull, full feeling on my right side (location of the ectopic) with occasional sharp pains just after ovulation and lasting until AF. For the last few cycles I thought maybe it was implantation cramps, but now I know better. 
After doing some googling :comp: (damn you, Internet!) I've found a lot of disheartening information on the topic and now I just feel overwhelmed by negative thoughts. :cry:

Could anyone who has had ovarian cysts tell me a bit about them please? 
Also, anyone who's had an ectopic - have you experienced this feeling?

Thanks guys. Sorry for the pity party. :sad2:


----------



## Criosaidh

Anna: I had a 15cm dermoid cyst on my left ovary in my late teens. It's thought that one of my eggs went a bit batshit and started trying to make a baby on it's own.

My symptoms: deep, crushing pain in my abdomen - not specific to one side, it felt more central. I got a very swollen belly and struggled with mobility some days. Also very tired and grumpy. I was diagnosed by ultrasound. If you really think that may be what you're experiencing I would suggest seeing your doctor. They can be removed very quicklyand virtually painlessly, but you should try to catch it early.

I really hope it isn't though babe. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, can I join, I think I may fit in here a bit better due to the fact this is my first TWW since my MC in November, the 21st.. tried straight away with no luck, af showed and now in the waiting time again.. hoping for a BFP on Jan 18th as I am 2-3dpo..


----------



## jagger

AF was due today, but still not here. Going to give it til tomorrow night and if still nothing, will buy a test. I'm not holding much hope cause feel like AF could come at any moment. Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## LiSa2010

hey jagger, im in the same boat!
AF was due to show her nasty looking face on Saturday but here I am, almost Tuesday and with a :bfn: this morning and still no :witch:

hi lilrojo and piggy so sorry for your loss. welcome to the thread! To all the newbies I may have missed, welcome as well!! :hugs:

rant away Anna, sorry I cant be of more help. :hugs:

hello to all the TWWers!!! :friends: FXd for your :bfp: s !!!!

:dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

hey everyone..i'm reading and running..gotta jet to work..
i will keep you all in my thoughts..and fx'd for everyone...
love ya all


----------



## sparkle

Sorry ladies v quick before work. I'm out. The witch just arrived. Lots of luck to all.

Although I thought it was coming for some reason I'm really upset :cry:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Sparkle that the :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Morning ladies! :hi:

Quick message before work....
Good luck to all those testing today or tomorrow. Stay away AF :af:
Sparkle-so sorry the :witch: got you Hun. Stay positive, next cycle will be yours. We will miss you on here, but Grand is waiting for you over in the OTWW with lots of cuddles :hugs:
Anna - sorry you're feeling this way. I hope its nothing to be worried about. Since my ectopic, I have had unusual twinges in my right side. But ive put it down to being oversensitive and paranoid (im not accusing you of this at all). Hope you feel better soon. Thinking of you.
lilrojo: yes, this is the right place for you :friends: welcome!

Will chat properly tonight. Hope you all have a good day
xx


----------



## kizzyt

samiam said:


> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??

hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno! 

symptom-wise, I feel that my boobs are bigger although OH doesnt agree, haha! have had various twinges and back ache over the last week or so but not entirely sure when I ovulated so who knows?!?! my skin is horrible atm too and I dont get spots that regularly and I am windy too :blush:

Anna, I know it's really hard but try not to google too much, the internet is a scary place and can really frighten you and the chances are its nothing of the sort xx

Sparkle, sorry AF got you, fingers crossed for next month and its normal to be upset, even if you were half expecting it xx


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sorry ladies. I just need to get a little rant/ self-pity session out if I may.
> 
> So, this cycle I've been doing a different sort of SS - not looking for symptoms of pregnancy, but symptoms of another ectopic, or ovarian cysts, or some other awful thing that might be wrong with me. :sad1:
> You see, ever since my ectopic I've noticed a dull, full feeling on my right side (location of the ectopic) with occasional sharp pains just after ovulation and lasting until AF. For the last few cycles I thought maybe it was implantation cramps, but now I know better.
> After doing some googling :comp: (damn you, Internet!) I've found a lot of disheartening information on the topic and now I just feel overwhelmed by negative thoughts. :cry:
> 
> Could anyone who has had ovarian cysts tell me a bit about them please?
> Also, anyone who's had an ectopic - have you experienced this feeling?
> 
> Thanks guys. Sorry for the pity party. :sad2:

Anna--It sounds like you need to make an appointment with the doc. I know what you mean about being overwhelmed with negative thoughts and the internet can certainly fuel such things. But the only way to know what's happening with _you_ is to have things checked out. Says the woman who has no idea what's happening with her. But I am making an appointment to see someone this week!


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Sorry ladies v quick before work. I'm out. The witch just arrived. Lots of luck to all.
> 
> Although I thought it was coming for some reason I'm really upset :cry:

Oh Sparkle, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Hey everyone.. its hard keeping track on here atm as I have my law exam tomorrow! Terrified! so just passing to say Good Luck to u all :hugs:

Just wanted to keep updated. 7dpo and I woke up this morning with a banging headache :growlmad: but it did wear off mid morning.

I am extremely tired at the moment but I think thats down to uni work.

Anyways I better get back to it :coffee: so gl and fxd for u all! :dust:

oh and I will be testing friday


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??
> 
> hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno!Click to expand...

Kizzy--yes, I meant you. Sorry. I messed up your name! :blush: Glad to hear that you are now regulated. Are you temping or using OPKs? I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out my whole situation. Any spotting with you?


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> hey jagger, im in the same boat!
> AF was due to show her nasty looking face on Saturday but here I am, almost Tuesday and with a :bfn: this morning and still no :witch:
> 
> hi lilrojo and piggy so sorry for your loss. welcome to the thread! To all the newbies I may have missed, welcome as well!! :hugs:
> 
> rant away Anna, sorry I cant be of more help. :hugs:
> 
> hello to all the TWWers!!! :friends: FXd for your :bfp: s !!!!
> 
> :dust:

Lisa--Is this your first cycle after MC? I'm having a hard time keeping everyone's story straight. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle, so I am looking for someone who's had the same weird things as me.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Good morning everyone!
Sorry about the pity party yesterday. The Internet can be a scary place for a hypochondriac! :comp::argh: I know I should make a doctor's appointment. I'll do that this month, promise.
Thanks for all the kind words and advice, ladies. :friends:

Sparkle: Damn evil :witch: I think no matter what, we all feel sad when she arrives. Chin up, love! We're here if you're in need of a rant. 

Lots of :dust: to everyone today. Will chat more later. Off to work!
xo


----------



## kizzyt

samiam said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??
> 
> hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno!Click to expand...
> 
> Kizzy--yes, I meant you. Sorry. I messed up your name! :blush: Glad to hear that you are now regulated. Are you temping or using OPKs? I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out my whole situation. Any spotting with you?Click to expand...

no worries, thanks for asking :) I have temped or used OPK's or anything in my life so I dont really "do" anything as such, but since getting preg and then m/c I am more aware of where I am in my cycle, what I feel like, what physical signs I have etc, you know? I am hoping that will be enough but if we dont get a BFP in a couple of months I might start looking at it more scientifically. It's so interesting reading all the things everyone does on here and I know I can get expert advice from all the lovely ladies experiences :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Well ladies, I'm out too. :witch: decided to show up late last night right before bed! My cycle this past time was completely wacked. I still think FF had me "o"ing at least a day later than I actually did, since you can get positive OPKs on the day you "o" I do think it is 1 day off, because an 11 day luteal cycle is just so hard for me to believe that mine was this short! I also had a big temp dip and spotting, so maybe we got the egg, but implantation just wasnt successful? That's what I'm thinking happened. Or else my body is just wierd. Which with me is highly likely! 

Anyhoo, had a good cry this am in DH's arms when :witch: reared herself with vengence. I kept telling him how sorry I was about getting his hopes up this cycle, and he said the sweetest thing "Don't apologize, I WANT to know what is going on with you, we are in this together!" That just made me even more blubbery! :cry: I feel so lucky sometimes, even at times like this.

Sparkle: Seems like the :witch: is on the hunt, sorry she hit you too! :hugs:

Anna: This is the place to come to vent! We are all here for one another, after all! :hugs: to you and I hope everything goes well with the MD visit!

Crio: I'm not giving up on you lady! Keep us posted!

Sar: Good luck on your exam! I know how stressful that can be! 

I know we have a couple new ladies here, welcome and good luck to you! I'll be lurking here of course! Off to the "other" TWW for now!

:hugs: and BFP wishes to you all! We need more BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies for making me feel so welcome..I am 3dpo and going crazy with the waiting.. I so just want to know already, either way.. 

Sorry for the ladies that af showed...fxed for those still waiting to test!


----------



## jagger

still no AF for me. she was due yesterday, but I feel too nervous to test thinking she will show up at any moment and dash all of my hopes for this month. who else is still in with me? 
sorry for everyone who is out for this month. it is such a rollercoaster ride. :( and not a fun one!


----------



## GreyGirl

i'm still with you jagger :)


----------



## loveanurse1

i'm still waiting too..i will be i believe 12dpo on the 15th..so i may test then or hold off till the 17th if af doesn't decide to visit me first..
i do have a new symptom to report..i was having hot flashes on and off at work last night..but i keep chalking all my symptoms to something else..i just pray that God lets this month be the month..i just don't know how much more of this madness i can bear..lol
anyhoo..just got off work ..need to go to bed
sparkle and amber..sorry that the ugly biznitch got you both..and it is sweet that your dh can hold you and support you like that amber..
crio..i hope you have some good news for us all
shelleney/neffie and everyone else waiting to test..i 'm right there with you
fx'd for us all that we get some positive news


----------



## samiam

I don't know if I am in or out. I'm now supposed to go get a blood test because the clinic nurse said that my current spotting symptoms could either be signs of a new pregnancy! or of tissue from the last one :( Gut feeling is that it's not a new pregnancy, but as long as I don't know, I don't feel like I can take anything for my shoulder pain OR for the horrid head cold I have now. I feel so sorry for myself, I tell you. WAAAAHHHHHH. Chicken soup and home-made lem-sip with ginger and sleeping all by myself aren't the same as OH's arms and pain killers. 

Of course it's not easy to get an appointment with a GP here, but I will be calling tomorrow morning to see if I can get in tomorrow. Fingers crossed that I do.


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??
> 
> hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno!Click to expand...
> 
> Kizzy--yes, I meant you. Sorry. I messed up your name! :blush: Glad to hear that you are now regulated. Are you temping or using OPKs? I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out my whole situation. Any spotting with you?Click to expand...
> 
> no worries, thanks for asking :) I have temped or used OPK's or anything in my life so I dont really "do" anything as such, but since getting preg and then m/c I am more aware of where I am in my cycle, what I feel like, what physical signs I have etc, you know? I am hoping that will be enough but if we dont get a BFP in a couple of months I might start looking at it more scientifically. It's so interesting reading all the things everyone does on here and I know I can get expert advice from all the lovely ladies experiences :)Click to expand...

Just so confusing, isn't it?? But forgive me if I am wrong, weren't you in to see the doc because nothing had happened for you? Did that change because you got AF suddenly? I thought I did too, but now I have more spotting, so I'm just trying to compare symptoms. My MC was Nov 14th and my first AF (I think) was Dec 26th.


----------



## grandbleu

Wow this thread is flying...so hard to catch up on everyone!

Welcome *Lilrojo* and *Piggy* - Hi! :wave:

*Sparkle* - :hugs:

*Amber* - :hugs:

*Sar* - good luck testing Friday!

*Shelleney*: Blue veins = good :)

*Lisa* - sorry about the BFN - my cycles are different since M/C as well...so frustrating!

*Kizzy* - I got a massive spot before my first BFP (and I don't get them usually anymore thank GOD!) so I consider spots very luck LOL!

*Anna* - Don't go "googling for fear" we only "google for hope" on here!!! BTW just to make you feel better I get a pulsating pain before my period now since my M/C and mine wasn't ectopic so maybe it's just increased sensitivity to what's going on down there??? If you are super worried though get it checked out like Crio said.

*Sam* - Boo to funky cycle...I hope the Dr. can help you out...:hugs:

*[email protected]* - Yes the thread continues each month...I'll just change the title until we've all graduated (hopefully soon!)

*Jagger* - Tugging sounds like a good sign - TEST! :)

*RGN* - sorry about confusing tests...it could be a chemical or a funky test...I would still POAS again unless AF shows up. :hugs:

*Crio* - any news on the faint BFPs peutêtre????

Love Hugs and Dust to all and Hi to all I missed: *Neffie, Grey, Bean, Bellasmum, Loveanurse*...I know I'm missing people...this thread is growing leaps and bounds!

*AFM*: Class is great and I love my classmates and I'm so busy which is great for my head (keeping it off baby thoughts). I broke down yesterday thinking about my "wee nut" just had a big night of missing him terribly. Better today and looking forward to catching the egg again for this month. 

*GENERAL NOTICE*: We NEED more BFPS!!! MAKE BABIES LADIES! :sex:


----------



## GreyGirl

It does go fast! I guess maybe it's because this 2ww is an actual 2ww and the OTWW can be loads longer and seem to go slower! 
I'm still trying not to symptom spot, but it's hard...I want to know. I might be naughty and test early, but I don't want to know if it's a chemical...does it still count as a pregnancy?


----------



## grandbleu

It's considered a super early miscarriage that didn't implant or barely implanted. The egg was fertilized and it might have even implanted but not for long...for some reason...That's how I understand it. It is a loss but just very early. It's one of the reasons I don't test to early either because I don't want to know if that happens since you usually just end up getting your period at the same time. My rule is testing the day my AF is due if I have no signs of the :witch: but it's hard to resist from 10 DPO on so I totally understand the POAS addiction (I would too if I actually kept them in my house!)...out of sight...out of possibility to sit and pee :winkwink:

PS. *Grey* - your chart is looking amazing!


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone :hi:

WOW, look at this thread go!! Had quite a bit of reading to do to catch up. ;)

Jagger & Lisa - Hope this turns out to be your BFP. Finger crossed!

Shell - How's it going? Still showing off those :holly:?? :haha: When are you going to give in to your POAS urge?

Beanwood - Good luck for when you test! :thumbup: Fingers x that you get your :bfp: on your son's b-day. :)

Piggywig - Welcome! Hope this is your month. :) But like Anna said, if you're looking to be brought down to earth, this is totally the wrong thread. We're a bunch of whackos in here. :rofl:

Anna - YEAH!!!! Someone on here willing to NOT SS! It's team Annie (Anna + neffie :haha:)....well, at least until we break down and join everyone else. :blush: Sorry to hear about your other SS. Hope it all works out, and it's not as bad as you think. :hugs:

Crio - Have you tested again??? We need updates!! :shrug:

Grand - So proud of you. Way to keep up the BnB addiction. :thumbup:

Grey - What up chick? :wave: Nice spike on the temp, keep it up. :happydance:

Sar - Good luck on the test tomorrow (and the one on Friday ;)).

Sam - I hope things get sorted out soon. :hugs:

lilrojo - Welcome! :) I think I know the answer to this question, but I'll ask anyway. Are you SS?? :haha:

loveanurse - Hope AF stays away. Hope you got some good :sleep:. Surely you must be tired!

As for moi, half way through the 2WW. Oddly enough, it went by quicker than I thought. Maybe the no SS helped? Oh well, I'll be a happy camper if I report the same next week. Doubt it though. :blush:

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - I WILL NOT be SS next cycle either...I'm sick of it leading me straight to the evil :witch:...I'm thinking Sod's law that when I don't look for symptoms I might actually get a BFP...keep strong Anna and Neffie!


----------



## kizzyt

samiam said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??
> 
> hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno!Click to expand...
> 
> Kizzy--yes, I meant you. Sorry. I messed up your name! :blush: Glad to hear that you are now regulated. Are you temping or using OPKs? I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out my whole situation. Any spotting with you?Click to expand...
> 
> no worries, thanks for asking :) I have temped or used OPK's or anything in my life so I dont really "do" anything as such, but since getting preg and then m/c I am more aware of where I am in my cycle, what I feel like, what physical signs I have etc, you know? I am hoping that will be enough but if we dont get a BFP in a couple of months I might start looking at it more scientifically. It's so interesting reading all the things everyone does on here and I know I can get expert advice from all the lovely ladies experiences :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just so confusing, isn't it?? But forgive me if I am wrong, weren't you in to see the doc because nothing had happened for you? Did that change because you got AF suddenly? I thought I did too, but now I have more spotting, so I'm just trying to compare symptoms. My MC was Nov 14th and my first AF (I think) was Dec 26th.Click to expand...


ah yes, I did, I was stressing myself out because I had my ERPC on the 3rd Nov(m/c started on the 1st) and after 6 weeks I still hadnt had AF, I went to the docs and she basically said it was completely normal and to come back in two weeks if I didnt come on but I did two days later, which was 18th December. Full on period, no spotting, lasted approx 4 days as per normal. I havent had any spotting (I never do either, it's either AF or nothing for me), I just have spots at the moment (on my face I mean, and I dont normally get them). its really, really hard and as much as you tell yourself to be patient and not worry its so hard not to. When did you start spotting? and for how long? did you have a natural m/c or a D&C? I hope you can get into the docs tomorrow, it will give you some reassurance at least to talk to a professional. it certainly did for me!

Grand - thanks for the PMA hun, lets hope the zits are a good sign!! :)


----------



## Beanwood

Fxd for you also Neffie and everybody else who is in the 2ww.

Sorry to those who have had a visit from the witch.

XX


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie Im really trying hard not to ss.. I did last month since we tried right away and got my hopes up, then af showed.. so trying not to but it gets hard.. I think last month my mind actually made symptoms show that werent there.. so cruel..
when are you testing.. im holding off to the 17/18th..


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> It's considered a super early miscarriage that didn't implant or barely implanted. The egg was fertilized and it might have even implanted but not for long...for some reason...That's how I understand it. It is a loss but just very early. It's one of the reasons I don't test to early either because I don't want to know if that happens since you usually just end up getting your period at the same time. My rule is testing the day my AF is due if I have no signs of the :witch: but it's hard to resist from 10 DPO on so I totally understand the POAS addiction (I would too if I actually kept them in my house!)...out of sight...out of possibility to sit and pee :winkwink:
> 
> PS. *Grey* - your chart is looking amazing!

Thanks, that's totally reaffirmed why I don't want to test early, I'd rather not know I had a chemical than grieve. 
Why does it look amazing? Is it a hopeful BFP chart? I'm not an expert yet, but I have heard temp going up is good :)
How are you doing?




neffie said:


> Hi Everyone :hi:
> 
> WOW, look at this thread go!! Had quite a bit of reading to do to catch up. ;)
> 
> Grey - What up chick? :wave: Nice spike on the temp, keep it up. :happydance:
> 
> As for moi, half way through the 2WW. Oddly enough, it went by quicker than I thought. Maybe the no SS helped? Oh well, I'll be a happy camper if I report the same next week. Doubt it though. :blush:
> 
> :wave: to everyone else.

Me too - I feel like I don't get long enough to catch up on the thread, I don't check it at work cos they can see what we can, so I'm limited to early morning and night time - meh! 
Thanks :) 
I'm half way through too...maybe we'll be testing on the same day! I think no SS helps :) Let's hope we both get a bfp :hugs:


----------



## neffie

lilrojo said:


> Neffie Im really trying hard not to ss.. I did last month since we tried right away and got my hopes up, then af showed.. so trying not to but it gets hard.. I think last month my mind actually made symptoms show that werent there.. so cruel..
> when are you testing.. im holding off to the 17/18th..

I'll be testing on the 18th. I know that if I test early and get a BFN, it just turns me into a total basket case. :gun: Let's buddy up if you want. ;)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I agree with Grand, that is a great chart! And yes, high temps are good, very good! :happydance:


----------



## neffie

neffie said:


> Hi Everyone :hi:
> 
> WOW, look at this thread go!! Had quite a bit of reading to do to catch up. ;)
> 
> Grey - What up chick? :wave: Nice spike on the temp, keep it up. :happydance:
> 
> As for moi, half way through the 2WW. Oddly enough, it went by quicker than I thought. Maybe the no SS helped? Oh well, I'll be a happy camper if I report the same next week. Doubt it though. :blush:
> 
> :wave: to everyone else.




GreyGirl said:


> Me too - I feel like I don't get long enough to catch up on the thread, I don't check it at work cos they can see what we can, so I'm limited to early morning and night time - meh!
> Thanks :)
> I'm half way through too...maybe we'll be testing on the same day! I think no SS helps :) Let's hope we both get a bfp :hugs:

When are you testing? I know it will help me if I had some buddies to hold out until testing date. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - Your temps are not plateauing or going up and down...they just keep going up...it's very good...it doesn't necessarily mean pregnancy but it's definitely a good chart that could lead to one...If you want to see a pathetic chart to compare you can click on mine and scroll down one chart to last cycle which was well like I said not a great chart for pregnancy...yours matches better what I have seen for charts that actually lead to BFP...I don't want to give you false hope but it does look nice!


----------



## sparkle

Thanks for all the hugs ladies.

Wow this is such a busy thread now! Loads of really positive symptoms!! 

Well done to all the ladies not ss. I'm also going to hold off next month too. I did okthis month til about 11 dpo!!


----------



## lilrojo

I will be testing early by 2/3 days if its a neg wait and try again... how long have you been ttc if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## lilrojo

neffie said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Neffie Im really trying hard not to ss.. I did last month since we tried right away and got my hopes up, then af showed.. so trying not to but it gets hard.. I think last month my mind actually made symptoms show that werent there.. so cruel..
> when are you testing.. im holding off to the 17/18th..
> 
> I'll be testing on the 18th. I know that if I test early and get a BFN, it just turns me into a total basket case. :gun: Let's buddy up if you want. ;)Click to expand...

would love a testing buddy! 
:dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Beanwood

I am going to try and wait until after af due (thats the plan anyway) if it doesn't show, so also about 17th / 18th.


----------



## lilrojo

I know I cant wait till af is due... will be proud that i wait till the 18th...


----------



## neffie

lilrojo said:


> I will be testing early by 2/3 days if its a neg wait and try again... how long have you been ttc if you dont mind me asking...

Not sure if the question was for me, but I'll answer it in case it was. ;) We haven't been trying for long (you may not think that at all from some of my posts. But I can tell you that I can turn into a basket case, coz DH has told me that I have gotten a little nutso on him at times :haha:). This is only our 3rd month trying. Got a BFP last cycle, but unfortunately I miscarried at a little over 5 weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

neffie said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing early by 2/3 days if its a neg wait and try again... how long have you been ttc if you dont mind me asking...
> 
> Not sure if the question was for me, but I'll answer it in case it was. ;) We haven't been trying for long (you may not think that at all from some of my posts. But I can tell you that I can turn into a basket case, coz DH has told me that I have gotten a little nutso on him at times :haha:). This is only our 3rd month trying. Got a BFP last cycle, but unfortunately I miscarried at a little over 5 weeks.Click to expand...

yes it was for you sorry...:blush:
I had a natural mc in Nov at 12 weeks... hoping this is our month!


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Kitzy--Did your body ever regulate itself??
> 
> hey Samiam, do you mean me? if so, yes, i finally got my AF 6wks 3 days after ERPC on the 18th Dec, so based on a 28 day cycle I am due this Sat but I am going to tell myself I am due on the 18th (my last three cycles before preg were 28,28,33) so that I am not too tempted to test before that and if I havent come on by then might be more likely to be preg? I dunno!Click to expand...
> 
> Kizzy--yes, I meant you. Sorry. I messed up your name! :blush: Glad to hear that you are now regulated. Are you temping or using OPKs? I'm asking because I'm trying to figure out my whole situation. Any spotting with you?Click to expand...
> 
> no worries, thanks for asking :) I have temped or used OPK's or anything in my life so I dont really "do" anything as such, but since getting preg and then m/c I am more aware of where I am in my cycle, what I feel like, what physical signs I have etc, you know? I am hoping that will be enough but if we dont get a BFP in a couple of months I might start looking at it more scientifically. It's so interesting reading all the things everyone does on here and I know I can get expert advice from all the lovely ladies experiences :)Click to expand...
> 
> Just so confusing, isn't it?? But forgive me if I am wrong, weren't you in to see the doc because nothing had happened for you? Did that change because you got AF suddenly? I thought I did too, but now I have more spotting, so I'm just trying to compare symptoms. My MC was Nov 14th and my first AF (I think) was Dec 26th.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes, I did, I was stressing myself out because I had my ERPC on the 3rd Nov(m/c started on the 1st) and after 6 weeks I still hadnt had AF, I went to the docs and she basically said it was completely normal and to come back in two weeks if I didnt come on but I did two days later, which was 18th December. Full on period, no spotting, lasted approx 4 days as per normal. I havent had any spotting (I never do either, it's either AF or nothing for me), I just have spots at the moment (on my face I mean, and I dont normally get them). its really, really hard and as much as you tell yourself to be patient and not worry its so hard not to. When did you start spotting? and for how long? did you have a natural m/c or a D&C? I hope you can get into the docs tomorrow, it will give you some reassurance at least to talk to a professional. it certainly did for me!
> :)Click to expand...

Thanks Kizzy. I wish I could say that I didn't have spotting. I had my supposed AF from 12/26-12/30 and then started spotting on Jan 5th and have been off and on ever since. Sigh. I had a natural, well, medically managed MC (tablets since it wouldn't come on by itself). And that bleeding lasted for AGES. I am also hoping to get in tomorrow. Blood tests will tell me something, I hope. As for your spots on your face, I agree that it sounds like a good sign. I was a zit-face when I was preggers last time!!


----------



## shelleney

Good evening everyone! :hi:

Kizzy - those symptoms sound good Hun. FXd for you. :dust:

Sar - good luck with your exam tomorrow! :thumbup:

Amber - so sorry the :witch: got you. Thinking of you, Hun :hugs:

Jagger - one word :test:

Grand - glad you are enjoying school, and sorry about your upseting night last night. we all have them :hugs:

In answer to your question, neffie, i still look like this :holly: was hoping to hold out on the testing til 14DPO, but im going crazy :wacko: so thinking im gonna test tomorrow morning (12DPO)
xx


----------



## samiam

Grey--I looked at your chart and I agree that the temps look very promising!! I have a question since I see that you are using OPKs and didn't get a + on yours. What brand are you using and is this your first time using them? I'm asking because I never seem to get a + on mine either. :shrug:


----------



## kizzyt

Oh my god I am pregnant!!!!!! Just had a feeling tonight and tested and it was positive! I cant believe it!! I quickly went to Tesco and bought clearblue digi's and it's saying 2-3 weeks which must mean we conceived Christmas Day!!! ahhh I am so emotional and happy!!


----------



## RGN

Well ladies - I just got a call with my blood test results and for the time being I'm pregnant! But ... my HCG level is only 46 ... and for 15DPO my RE said she would have liked to see it in the 70s or higher. (not to mention last time I was pregnant at 16DPO my level was 572 but she said every pregnancy is different).

So I'll go back on Thursday for another blood test and hope that it doubles ... will keep everyone posted.


----------



## RGN

Kizzyt - CONGRATS! Double good news. We must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## kizzyt

congrats to you too RGN, really hope its good news for you!!


----------



## jagger

Congrats girls!!! Yay!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Ladies!!!
Here's hoping we all can join you soon!!


----------



## shelleney

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
2 BFPs in the same 5 minutes!
Kizzy and RGN, i am sooooo happy for you both! wow!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
xx


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> Oh my god I am pregnant!!!!!! Just had a feeling tonight and tested and it was positive! I cant believe it!! I quickly went to Tesco and bought clearblue digi's and it's saying 2-3 weeks which must mean we conceived Christmas Day!!! ahhh I am so emotional and happy!!

WOW!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## samiam

RGN said:


> Well ladies - I just got a call with my blood test results and for the time being I'm pregnant! But ... my HCG level is only 46 ... and for 15DPO my RE said she would have liked to see it in the 70s or higher. (not to mention last time I was pregnant at 16DPO my level was 572 but she said every pregnancy is different).
> 
> So I'll go back on Thursday for another blood test and hope that it doubles ... will keep everyone posted.

Congratulations!! :happydance: And fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Beanwood

Congratulations both of you.


----------



## Amberyll23

OMGosh!! Congratulations you guys!! That is wonderful! :hugs: and :happydance: for you!


----------



## grandbleu

kizzyt said:


> Oh my god I am pregnant!!!!!! Just had a feeling tonight and tested and it was positive! I cant believe it!! I quickly went to Tesco and bought clearblue digi's and it's saying 2-3 weeks which must mean we conceived Christmas Day!!! ahhh I am so emotional and happy!!

HOLY MOLY! *Kizzy*!!! I am so over the moon for you! Congratulations!:happydance:

*RGN* - CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance: HCG should keep rising now...very nice...I'm thinking the little egg just implanted later so that's why it's not so high but totally fine for super early pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## kizzyt

thank you so much ladies, so happy and stunned and delighted!!

Grand, remember I emailed you just after Xmas wondering if I'd O'd because I had stomach and back pain and we thought it might be too early, that must have been it!! :):):):):):)


----------



## grandbleu

kizzyt said:


> thank you so much ladies, so happy and stunned and delighted!!
> 
> Grand, remember I emailed you just after Xmas wondering if I'd O'd because I had stomach and back pain and we thought it might be too early, that must have been it!! :):):):):):)

What a beautiful Xmas present...when you least expect it...and you were so doubtful in the beginning of the cycle. This is really so amazing!


----------



## shelleney

I am so happy for you Kizzy.
And you sooo deserve it.
xx


----------



## sparkle

Wow kizzy and RGN I'm so pleased for you two!!

Congratulations!! What a wonderful start to the new year for you both xx


----------



## lilrojo

So are any of you ladies at or around 3-4dpo... I just am curious is any of you have had any slight cramping... and is that a good or bad sign.. haha.. I hate symptom spotting but how can I not do it...


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--I agree with Grand, that is a great chart! And yes, high temps are good, very good! :happydance:

Thanks! I'm hoping they stay high, I'll be gutted if they go low tomorrow :(



> When are you testing? I know it will help me if I had some buddies to hold out until testing date. :haha:

I was thinking of testing on Monday - 14DPO...you? Let's be buddies and test together, hopefully it'll help us both wait!



grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - Your temps are not plateauing or going up and down...they just keep going up...it's very good...it doesn't necessarily mean pregnancy but it's definitely a good chart that could lead to one...If you want to see a pathetic chart to compare you can click on mine and scroll down one chart to last cycle which was well like I said not a great chart for pregnancy...yours matches better what I have seen for charts that actually lead to BFP...I don't want to give you false hope but it does look nice!

Thanks, I looked at your chart and I do see the differences, sorry it didn't work out this month :( I'm glad it's such a positive sign, just hope it translates into a pregnancy! 



samiam said:


> Grey--I looked at your chart and I agree that the temps look very promising!! I have a question since I see that you are using OPKs and didn't get a + on yours. What brand are you using and is this your first time using them? I'm asking because I never seem to get a + on mine either. :shrug:

Thanks - I'm hoping it is! I use the cheap internet ones, they're green and really small. I've had positives before on them, where it's the same colour or darker...I'm thinking it's a timing thing...maybe I'm just not getting the right time...



kizzyt said:


> Oh my god I am pregnant!!!!!! Just had a feeling tonight and tested and it was positive! I cant believe it!! I quickly went to Tesco and bought clearblue digi's and it's saying 2-3 weeks which must mean we conceived Christmas Day!!! ahhh I am so emotional and happy!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs: I'm so happy for you :D



RGN said:


> Well ladies - I just got a call with my blood test results and for the time being I'm pregnant! But ... my HCG level is only 46 ... and for 15DPO my RE said she would have liked to see it in the 70s or higher. (not to mention last time I was pregnant at 16DPO my level was 572 but she said every pregnancy is different).
> 
> So I'll go back on Thursday for another blood test and hope that it doubles ... will keep everyone posted.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Seems there's lot's of :bfp: which is excellent, happy for you :D :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## jagger

Guess what?!! I just got a BFP too!!! Yay!!


----------



## kizzyt

jagger said:


> Guess what?!! I just got a BFP too!!! Yay!!

no way!! REALLY?? congrats! how amazing is this!!! I am so happy for you!! 

and now I dont have to go over to PAL on my own :)


----------



## GreyGirl

jagger said:


> Guess what?!! I just got a BFP too!!! Yay!!

Congratulations to you too! There's :bfp: popping up all over the shop! Really happy for you :) :happydance:


----------



## neffie

HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 :bfp:s in 1 day! :yipee: :yipee: Congrats kizzy, RGN, and Jagger!! So very happy for you girls!!! :happydance:

Grand/Shell - looks like we don't need to worry anymore about who's going to start the thread on the PAL section. :winkwink:

Grey - I'm testing on the 18th. I'll be 14 dpo. I'll give you company until Monday, if that's when you're testing. :hugs: On another note, our charts are continuing to look similar post O, so here's hoping that next week we'll be celebrating our BFPs. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I'll see if I can hold out that long :D Thanks for keeping me company :) 
I know, 3 in one day is immense! Hope there's many more to come (including ours) :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Its like waiting for a bus - none then three come at once. XX

Congratulations. XX


----------



## BellasMummy

OMG!!! I have just logged on and can't believe what I have read!

Congrats you 3 with your :bfp:'s Amazing news!!!!

To those of you who have had the evil :witch: arrive I am so sorry I am hoping next month will be your month!!

I am only 4DPO and really trying not to symptom spot but can't help myself!
Nothing much to report just slight cramping. This waiting is soooo hard!

Have my FX'd crossed that we have lots more :bfp:'s very soon!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

jagger said:


> Guess what?!! I just got a BFP too!!! Yay!!

Must be something in the water around here! CONGRATS!! :happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! THREE :bfp: IN A MATTER OF HOURS!!! :wohoo:

Such wonderful news. It brought tears (of joy) to my eyes. They need a new smilie for that - a happy cry! 

It's true (at least for me) that luck comes in 3's, and this only reaffirms my superstition. Congratulations ladies, but please, don't abandon this thread! We need updates!

Speaking of luck coming in 3's, this explains the year 2010 perfectly for me, except it was, unfortunately, bad luck that came and not good. 
However, I'm taking today's news as a sign that the tide has turned, and that this is the year of good news and not bad. Do you feel it too, ladies? :happydance:

Sam: Why don't you just choose the cycle day that you want to be on and make it so. Why the hell not, right? For example, you could choose to be on cycle day 21, like I am, and we can be 'cycle sisters'! 

Bleu: :hugs: Some days are tougher than others, right? Hang in there, darling. I'm glad to hear that your class is working out well. Seriously, if you need any help with lesson planning, I'd be more than happy to help!
Are you thinking of changing the name of this thread? I think that might be a good idea - to show some sort of team effort rather than a group of random women! :friends:

:holly: Shell: :test: 

Crio: I hope we didn't put too much pressure on you. :shy: I've noticed you've been MIA the past couple of days...I hope we didn't scare you off with our fanaticism! :argh: Even if you don't feel like sharing news with us, it would be great to see your lovely face again.

Neffie: Team Annie! So far so good with not SSing. I think it helps that I lost complete track of my cycle over the holidays and now have no idea when I might have ovulated. My damn ticker says that I'm 5dpo (based on past cycle averages), but :shrug:

So, who's testing next??? Beanwood, lilrojo, loveanurse, sar....are you all testing at the same time? Who else? Who else?

AFM: Feeling better than yesterday. I'm still thinking about seeing a doctor, but unfortunately it's been in the news recently that hospitals in Montreal are currently at 300% capacity (!!!:shock:!!!), so I don't think I'll be able to see anyone for quite a while.


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> OMG!!! I have just logged on and can't believe what I have read!
> 
> Congrats you 3 with your :bfp:'s Amazing news!!!!
> 
> To those of you who have had the evil :witch: arrive I am so sorry I am hoping next month will be your month!!
> 
> I am only 4DPO and really trying not to symptom spot but can't help myself!
> Nothing much to report just slight cramping. This waiting is soooo hard!
> 
> Have my FX'd crossed that we have lots more :bfp:'s very soon!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Same spot as you.. 3-4dpo and having slight cramping on and off as well also tmi.. creamy lotiony cm.. and tired but thats about it.. fxed for us..


----------



## lilrojo

Anna Purna said:


> :wohoo: I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! THREE :bfp: IN A MATTER OF HOURS!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Such wonderful news. It brought tears (of joy) to my eyes. They need a new smilie for that - a happy cry!
> 
> It's true (at least for me) that luck comes in 3's, and this only reaffirms my superstition. Congratulations ladies, but please, don't abandon this thread! We need updates!
> 
> Speaking of luck coming in 3's, this explains the year 2010 perfectly for me, except it was, unfortunately, bad luck that came and not good.
> However, I'm taking today's news as a sign that the tide has turned, and that this is the year of good news and not bad. Do you feel it too, ladies? :happydance:
> 
> Sam: Why don't you just choose the cycle day that you want to be on and make it so. Why the hell not, right? For example, you could choose to be on cycle day 21, like I am, and we can be 'cycle sisters'!
> 
> Bleu: :hugs: Some days are tougher than others, right? Hang in there, darling. I'm glad to hear that your class is working out well. Seriously, if you need any help with lesson planning, I'd be more than happy to help!
> Are you thinking of changing the name of this thread? I think that might be a good idea - to show some sort of team effort rather than a group of random women! :friends:
> 
> :holly: Shell: :test:
> 
> Crio: I hope we didn't put too much pressure on you. :shy: I've noticed you've been MIA the past couple of days...I hope we didn't scare you off with our fanaticism! :argh: Even if you don't feel like sharing news with us, it would be great to see your lovely face again.
> 
> Neffie: Team Annie! So far so good with not SSing. I think it helps that I lost complete track of my cycle over the holidays and now have no idea when I might have ovulated. My damn ticker says that I'm 5dpo (based on past cycle averages), but :shrug:
> 
> So, who's testing next??? Beanwood, lilrojo, loveanurse, sar....are you all testing at the same time? Who else? Who else?
> 
> AFM: Feeling better than yesterday. I'm still thinking about seeing a doctor, but unfortunately it's been in the news recently that hospitals in Montreal are currently at 300% capacity (!!!:shock:!!!), so I don't think I'll be able to see anyone for quite a while.

I'm testing on the 18th probably.. two days before af is due...


----------



## jagger

Thank you thank you!!! Will keep checking and praying for everyone on here! I think it's because it is 1/1/11 today!! Yay!! Praying it will stick. Have had 3 miscarriages over last 18 months. Fingers xx'd!!


----------



## lilrojo

jagger said:


> Thank you thank you!!! Will keep checking and praying for everyone on here! I think it's because it is 1/1/11 today!! Yay!! Praying it will stick. Have had 3 miscarriages over last 18 months. Fingers xx'd!!

congrats and fxed for you too!!


----------



## RGN

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. Will be a long wait until Thursday but until then I'll try to keep a PMA and maybe POAS or two to see if the line gets darker :) I really am a horrible addict. 

CONGRATS Jagger!

Fingers crossed for everyone else. xx


----------



## Amberyll23

OMG Jagger! Congrats hun!! :happydance: I am so excited for you and happy for our 3 BFPs today! I am also a firm believer in the magic of "3"s! (must be all that Irish blood in me!)

This has been a fabulous month for us ladies in this thread, it only encourages me that there are more BFPs to come!


----------



## neffie

Anna - You better not join the SS club!! I swear I'll hunt you down. :gun: LOL, how desperate am I to keep a no SS buddy...but hey, you gotta do what you gottta do. :twisted: Are you temping this cycle?

Crio - Do I have to go :ninja: on you, and make a trip to Scotland??? :haha: Nah, all jokes aside, haven't seen you around in a few days, so just making sure you're ok. :hugs:

Grand - Glad you're enjoying your classes. Hope it makes your stay in the OTWW a short one, and you join us back here real quick. In the meantime, have some (ummmm, I mean a LOT of :wine: and other non-alcoholic beverages) for me. ;)

Alright, nighty night 2WWers :sleep:....oops, how dare I forget our 3 recent graduates. It still makes me do a :headspin: thinking of the awesome :bfp:s of the day!!!! Anyone testing tomorrow by the way?

p.s. Can we come up with an official name for this thread?? I think someone mentioned it on this, or on another thread? We can still update the month name every month (i.e. Jan 2WW after a loss, Feb 2WW after...., etc.), but I think it would only be fit to come up with a smashing name for a smashing thread with some smashing ladies...ooh, how about TTCAL Rock Stars, ooh oooh no TTCAL Dashing Divas....OMG, HOLD UP....how about *TTCAL FEMME FATALES*? :haha: Ok, let me stop before I get kicked off this thread. :haha: I swear I'm totally sober right now, even though it may not appear so. :winkwink: Anyone think I'm not crazy? (I mean not in general...just about this idea. :haha:) Thoughts chicas?


----------



## loveanurse1

reading and running again..off to work..
just wanted to say..CONGRATS TO ALL OUR BFP'S..IT GIVES ME HOPE..
all the rest of us who are still waiting...fx's for us all and 
much love to everyone else
i have about a week before i test if i don't cave in and test frid..;)


----------



## grandbleu

That is so amazing guys - CONGRATULATIONS *JAGGER*! There must have been something special going on during Xmas.:happydance:

I don't mind changing the name at all: Let me know your ideas and we can agree on one! :)

PS. Just so you know I always put up BFP updates on P.1 post 1 so everybody knows who has gotten their lovely BFP recently and how many per month etc. :)


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS JAGGER!!!
:happydance:
I told you to :test: haha.
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you
xx


----------



## samiam

ANNA!! You are so funny. I'm not sure that one does get to choose a cycle day, but if I could, I would have chosen cd21 so I could be your cycle buddy, but guess what? I think I am cd17, which is pretty damned close! We are cycle buddies!!! :thumbup:

So ladies, the ever fickle FF has now changed its mind again and if it's right this time, I am going to be in good shape. It now thinks I Oed on Sunday and am now CD 17, 3DPO!!! :happydance: I am breathless with the hoping that it's finally right. OH will be thrilled if it's true because I talked him into staying longer so we could catch the days before my O and my O. Temps seem to suggest so as well as the CM, now let's see what the blood test (if I can get in) says. Fingers crossed that the temps stay UP!


----------



## GreyGirl

I go to sleep and when I get up there's like 3 pages to read! 
So excited for the :bfp: ladies so far :) 

Ooh, I like Femme Fetale! (however you spell it) It's such a lovely community on here :hugs:

AFM: My temps are staying high, 3rd day in a row, I'm just worried now it won't go higher or will go lower :S I have a day off from work today and my cousin is coming over with her 2 children, it's lovely to have kids in the house and my beautiful Greyhound boy loves them too - plus great practice! 

How are you all doing this morning?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi girls just to let you know that I am out. Just got call from hospital - not ovulating - got to up my clomid dose. XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear that, hope the clomid works for you :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Hey Ladies, I got up this morning with some nausea which went away after half an hour. Trying to to symptom spot but couldnt help but notice it, thought I was about to puke!!

Exam done! Yay! no more until May and hopefully ill be well into pregnancy then to even worry about stressing my self out too much :haha:

Amberyll - thank you im glad its over now! :happydance: 

Kizzy - Congratulations!! 

Jagger - Congratulations!! fxd for you 

RGN - Congratulations!! 

Anna - Yea im going to be testing Friday but I will only be 10dpo. When I miscarried in November it showed up at that time so fxd something shows up 

Beanwood - Sorry to hear you are out 

Wow all these :bfps: are really encouraging!! :yipee: So happy for you all!

For anyone that knows - I took my temp y'day and there was a abit of dip by .6 and then today it has risen back again. Someone told me it could be a sign of implantation. Is this correct?? could it be?? I also had pinky browny dark discharge y'day with some tiny amounts of spotting and I am now 8dpo.


----------



## GreyGirl

I've heard it can be an implantation dip...so that and nausea sounds like hopeful signs to me!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls!

Can't even read, just got to run.

Update though - AF was due yesterday and........ nothing. Still have bouts of nausea and am absolutely knackered, so keeping the catious optimism. :winkwink:

Congrats to all the BFPS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love yas

C


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies!

congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!!! well done :thumbup: Im so happy for you guys... :happydance::happydance:

afm: Im 4 days late, tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: :dohh:
what is going on with this stupid cycle. the only thing i can think of that i did different was taking vitex..(vitex is supposed to make you O earlier and lenghten your LP). started taking my temp again, yesterday it was 98.0, today it was 97.9 so Im pretty sure Im not PG according to those temps...feel lost as I don't know what to do to bring the :witch: dilemas, dilemas!!! haha LOL at least I can laugh about it...LOL :haha: :winkwink:

so who's next to test? can't wait to see more :bfp: on this thread!! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hey jagger, im in the same boat!
> AF was due to show her nasty looking face on Saturday but here I am, almost Tuesday and with a :bfn: this morning and still no :witch:
> 
> hi lilrojo and piggy so sorry for your loss. welcome to the thread! To all the newbies I may have missed, welcome as well!! :hugs:
> 
> rant away Anna, sorry I cant be of more help. :hugs:
> 
> hello to all the TWWers!!! :friends: FXd for your :bfp: s !!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Lisa--Is this your first cycle after MC? I'm having a hard time keeping everyone's story straight. I'm not sure where I am in my cycle, so I am looking for someone who's had the same weird things as me.Click to expand...

GM Sam, didn't wan to leave you hangin!!
this is actually my 2nd cycle after MC...my first cycle was clockwork...right on time.. :thumbup: this cycle is out of wack for some reason and I know, according to my temps that I am not PG so I don't know what's up, Im having all the AF symptoms (bloated, cramps, and very very mild boobs soreness-almost like out of site out of mind kind of thing) and still no AF :dohh: :nope: LOL! think i will look on here for threads on how to bring on the :witch: 
being in LIMBO sucks!!!! :nope: here are some hugs for you sweety :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi hun - being in limbo does suck - my sympathies. :hugs:

I think I'll test at the weekend if AF doesn't show. If I can be that patient!


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!!! well done :thumbup: Im so happy for you guys... :happydance::happydance:
> 
> afm: Im 4 days late, tested again this morning and it was a :bfn: :dohh:
> what is going on with this stupid cycle. the only thing i can think of that i did different was taking vitex..(vitex is supposed to make you O earlier and lenghten your LP). started taking my temp again, yesterday it was 98.0, today it was 97.9 so Im pretty sure Im not PG according to those temps...feel lost as I don't know what to do to bring the :witch: dilemas, dilemas!!! haha LOL at least I can laugh about it...LOL :haha: :winkwink:
> 
> so who's next to test? can't wait to see more :bfp: on this thread!! :thumbup:

Oh dear. The :witch: seems to be doing in so many people's heads this month! But then there are our BFP successes too. So, there's hope. Last month I tried everything to bring on AF including drinking gallons of parsley tea. And she came when she damned well was ready--long after I'd given up on her all together. 

Thanks for your message, Lisa. So we're in the same boat, sort of. Both in cycle two, but you are ahead of me, slightly. I'm cycle two 3dpo. So I may be pulling my hair out in a few weeks too.


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Can't even read, just got to run.
> 
> Update though - AF was due yesterday and........ nothing. Still have bouts of nausea and am absolutely knackered, so keeping the catious optimism. :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Love yas
> 
> C

Sounding good Crio!! Hang in there! It's almost the weekend!


----------



## Amberyll23

Pardon the lurk! 

Grey--Glad your temps are still up! That is good! Keeping my fx'd for you!

Bean--sorry to hear no "o", hope the Clomid works for you!

Sar--glad the test went well for you! As for your question, yes, that could possibly be an implantation dip, and the spotting could be from the implantation. 7/8 dpo is definately in the window of when this could occur. 

Crio/Anna/Sam/Lisa--keeping my fx'd for you ladies!


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning everyone..i know this isn't that positive of a thought..but for some reason i 'm thinking this isn't going to be my month..i just don't feel pregnant...and i know that i'm not out till af arrives but i just plain do not feel that this will be my month..
i am however excited about all our :bfp:'s...it great to see others succeeding..
i am desperately trying to NOT symptom spot but honestly i have nothing to report..hence the feeling of NOT being preggo..
hope everyone is doing well..off to my bed


----------



## LiSa2010

who else hates that the fact that they moved this thread to the TCC Groups & Discussions??? Im always clicking on the TTC After a Loss to look for this thread... :nope:

have a great day everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> good morning everyone..i know this isn't that positive of a thought..but for some reason i 'm thinking this isn't going to be my month..i just don't feel pregnant...and i know that i'm not out till af arrives but i just plain do not feel that this will be my month..
> i am however excited about all our :bfp:'s...it great to see others succeeding..
> i am desperately trying to NOT symptom spot but honestly i have nothing to report..hence the feeling of NOT being preggo..
> hope everyone is doing well..off to my bed

FXd for your :bfp:, it's not over til the ugly :witch: shows her face!

baby :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

i really think i'm going to go have a good cry and hopefully i'll feel better..i just feel out of sorts..:(


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> i really think i'm going to go have a good cry and hopefully i'll feel better..i just feel out of sorts..:(

aww i hope you feel better soon! keep a PMA! 

lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: for you!

:hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

Loveanurse - Not to stick my oar in babe, but feeling out of sorts and weepy was one of my "Oh God, yes I was" symptoms after I found out I was carrying Doodle.

Just my two cents.... :flower:


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Loveanurse - Not to stick my oar in babe, but feeling out of sorts and weepy was one of my "Oh God, yes I was" symptoms after I found out I was carrying Doodle.
> 
> Just my two cents.... :flower:

I agree with Crio here. I was a weepy and out of sorts girl when I was preggers and I was convinced I wasn't. So. . . 

Now I am weepy again, but I think it may be the shoulder pain and the lack of sleep and missing my OH. Too early to be weepy, I think.


----------



## grandbleu

Don't want to read and run ladies - I'll change the title to *TTCAL Femmes Fatales* and then put the month of TWW that we are in. ALL IN FAVOR? Say AYE...we're a democracy here.

PS. I agree I don't like that they've moved us to TTC groups etc. but c'est la vie!

FXed for all the Hopefuls still waiting to test.

:dust:​


----------



## Criosaidh

AYE

How's you Grandbleu? 

Oooooh, you can have :coffee: you mmmmgrrrrwhosssit. My head is about to meet my desk and I have a disciplinary meeting and two weeks team commission to take care of in the next 3 hours! Or....... :sleep:? :shrug:

Have a tall dark rich one on me girlie. And a coffee also! :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Aye!


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> who else hates that the fact that they moved this thread to the TCC Groups & Discussions??? Im always clicking on the TTC After a Loss to look for this thread... :nope:
> 
> have a great day everyone!!
> 
> :dust:

I didn't notice because I always just click on the last link in my history. I wonder why they moved it.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Don't want to read and run ladies - I'll change the title to *TTCAL Femmes Fatales* and then put the month of TWW that we are in. ALL IN FAVOR? Say AYE...we're a democracy here.
> 
> PS. I agree I don't like that they've moved us to TTC groups etc. but c'est la vie!
> 
> FXed for all the Hopefuls still waiting to test.
> 
> :dust:​


AYE.


----------



## GreyGirl

AYE!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Now I know why I never found this thread... I was looking in the TWW part of the forum. 

Anyway hi to all those from the OTWW! Thanks for the link GrandBleu!

I am 12dpo today but not feeing lucky v. Af is due on Sat I think, so we shall see...


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome! Yeah, they moved it and it's more hidden in here. Welcome anyway and hopefully you'll have a :bfp:


----------



## grandbleu

Ok I've had enough "ayes" - title is changing lovlies :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Looks lovely with new title :D

10DPO is too early to test right? I'm finding it hard now to wait...is it supposed to be 14DPO to test? :witch: comes at any time so I don't know what she's 'due'...what is the best date to test if you don't know when :witch: is due?


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--10 DPO is often considered too early, although that is traditionally the day that I first test. Most ladies wait for the date AF is due. If you are charting, FF should give you a date when to test, or at least an estimate of when AF is due. There are lots of ladies who get BFPs at 10 dpo though! Just don't consider yourself out if it is a BFN, because it is very early.

Grand--thanks for changing the title, I love it!

IMPPEARL--glad you found the thread!


----------



## lilrojo

I'm testing at 10dpo... on the 18th.. if it comes back neg i will test again after a few days.. I say go for it.. may be happily surprised!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: ladies!
I just need to get this off my chest right away:
AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK I'M SOOOOOOO BITCHY TODAYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :devil:
OK, I feel better now. Seriously, today was tough! Being a teacher you have to be 'on' all the time and you need endless patience, so if you're having a bad day you have to bury it deep. :muaha:

Crio: Welcome back! We've missed you. :af: sounds so good! :test:

GG: Hang in there, girl. Testing at 10DPO is just setting yourself up for potential disappointment. I know some women have gotten a :bfp: at this time, but still, I think you should try to hold out until at least 12DPO. 

Kizzy: check out that lovely :bfp: avatar! :happydance: Again, congratulations, but please don't abandon us!

grandbleu: Love the new thread name! Although, I thought GreyGirl's spelling mistake was pretty awesome: Femme *Fetal*e - as in 'fetal' or 'fetus'! Was that a Freudian slip, GG? :haha:

IMPPEARL: :hi: Glad you could find us!

Everyone else: :hi: hang in there! Only a few more days before you get to POAS!

AFM: Still not SSing, but it's not too difficult as there are absolutely no symptoms - not even a hint! The bitchiness I experienced today happens at the same time every cycle - exactly one week before the :witch: comes to visit, so I'm taking that as a sign that this isn't my month. :nope: Oh well...

FYI: If you click on 'Quick Links' at the top of the page, then go to 'Subscribed Threads', it will list all of the threads that you've written on! Much easier than looking around for it, right?
I hadn't even noticed that this thread moved, as I always go to Quick Links straight away!


----------



## shelleney

:cry: im out :cry:

stupid f**king :witch: got me today.
im absolutely gutted, coz i had (and still have) such good symptoms.
Am off to cry myself to sleep.
Good luck to everyone who is still in
xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone :hi:

Beanwood - Sorry to hear about this cycle. Good luck for the next one! :thumbup:

Sar - Glad your test went well. A temp dip around that time post O accompanied by spotting is a good sign. Could be an implantation dip. Nausea isn't a shabby sign either. Fingers crossed that this is the start of your BFP. :)

Crio - No :af: is good. Good luck for the next time you :test:.

Lisa - Hope your cycle sorts itself out, and you get some answers soon. It's still not over, so maybe :test: in a couple of days. Good luck!

Loveanurse - Don't give up hope! Every pregnancy is different, and you don't always experience symptoms. It's not over until the ugly :witch: comes flying in.

Grand - AYE!!! Glad to see that no one had any objections to the name I suggested for the thread. :happydance: I agree with Anna that Femmes *Fetales* would be pretty darn awesome too. Either way, happy to see that our thread now has an official name. :)

Grey - Keep up with the nice temps! It's ultimately upto you when you want to test. My 2 cents is that 10 dpo is still a bit early, and could very well result in a BFN, even if you are in fact preggers. So maybe try holding out until 12 dpo if you can? (on a side note, what happened to our pact of me giving you company until your original testing date of the 17th?? ahhemmm. :blush:) Just kidding, go for it whenever you're ready to test. ;)

Anna - Sorry that you've had such a rough day. :hugs: Hang in there...it'll get better! On a brighter note, glad that you're still with me in the no SS club. :) Feel better soon. :hugs:

Shell - Oh no, I'm so sorry! :nope: I was really optimistic that you would get your :bfp: this cycle. Hang in there....I'm sure it's on it's way next cycle. Feel better soon. Sending lots of :hugs: :hugs: your way.

AFM, still not SS. 8 dpo today. Had a temp dip today, but really not reading too much into it. This is my 2nd temp dip post O, so really could be anything. Either way, I hope to have the answer by this time next week.

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs: Oh shell. How disappointing. So sorry darling. Let a good cry out, it's OK. We're here if you need a good rant. :hugs:


----------



## RGN

Grandbleu - love the new thread name

Loveanurse - I had absolutely zero symptoms this time around. Last time I had horribly sore bbs (which I NEVER get). I'm definitely not out of the woods yet but it is possible not to have any symptoms ...

Anna - Sorry you had a bad day :( I know how that goes.

Shell - I'm sooo sorry you got AF. Have a HUGE glass of wine. 

Hi to everyone else! :)


----------



## sar0417

Grey, Amberyll, Neffie - Thank you! I know of all signs i get nausea, its pretty strong too but so many colds etc going around it could be anything. But its there.. for now :)

Keep you all updated on my result.

Gl to you all :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

Good night and good weekend, ladies!
I'm going to Toronto for the weekend to visit my best friend, so you won't be hearing from me until Monday.
The best of luck to everyone testing this weekend. I hope I come back to see a bunch of new :bfp: announcements!
xo


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks to all my ladies with the strong words of encouragement..i did go on to my bed and have a good cry..i then proceeded to have a dream that af arrived..thank goodness it was only a dream..
i am definitly keeping my hope alive until either a :bfp: or the :witch: arrives..
shelleney..i am so sorry to hear that af arrived..i was hoping that with your grand bb's this would be it for you..
off to work..i will check in with you all in the morning..
much :dust: to us all


----------



## grandbleu

shelleney said:


> :cry: im out :cry:
> 
> stupid f**king :witch: got me today.
> im absolutely gutted, coz i had (and still have) such good symptoms.
> Am off to cry myself to sleep.
> Good luck to everyone who is still in
> xx

So sorry Shelleney - the disappointment is so bad the first day :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm still waiting with you Neffie :) I was just having a wobble...I'll be waiting as I'm still too scared of a chemical to test early! So I'll be here with you :hugs:

Thanks everyone, I did think 10DPO was early, but wasn't sure...

Sorry :witch: got you Shell :( Really sorry :(

My temp has now stayed the same for a few days, shouldn't it still be rising to consider it good? I also talked when I woke up _after_ doing my temp, just to see what happened (I had very vivid 'Inception' type dreams about temping last night) and it went down by 0.2...shouldn't it have gone up? 

Sorry you've had such a rough day Anna, hope today picks up for you and you feel better :hugs:

Wish I could catch up and reply with everyone, but I'm only able to jump on before work...I'll catch up after :)


----------



## samiam

I've had it. I'm completely off the rails. This morning's temp drop made FF say that it could no longer determine my O. Stupid thing. I haven't slept well in the past three nights. I'm ready to give up on temping and FF and living in Scotland. I just want to pack my stuff and move back to the States and get a thorough medical exam without having to wait weeks and weeks. Is that so much to ask for? 

Back to bed, I think. Bad bad morning.


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning ladies!

Shell - so sorry the :witch: got you, next month will be your month xx

Hi to everyone else!

I am 6DPO today and had a horrible nights sleep I felt so sick and had the worst headache, could this be anything!? I know I need to stop symptom spotting!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kizzyt

Anna Purna said:


> :
> 
> Kizzy: check out that lovely :bfp: avatar! :happydance: Again, congratulations, but please don't abandon us!

aahhh I am not going anywhere, I dont want to leave you girls! I havent posted anywhere else yet, I just dont feel involved in the PAL section or the first tri. Think I'll just stay here lurking and catching up with you lovely ladies :)

Bellasmummy, I had that, about 6PO (well what I now know was 6DPO) I didnt sleep for a good few nights and had a huge headache, I really hope its a good sign for you xx

hello everyone else! :)


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Anna - Have fun in Toronto. Make sure you stay on the no SS wagon with me. ;)

Love - I hope you're feeling better today. Good strategy to not get down on yourself until AF arrives. :)

Grey - Glad you're going to hold out until Monday. :winkwink: Don't worry too much about your temps. The cycle I got pregnant, my temps plateaud for about 6 days around the same time. So just because it doesn't go up, it doesn't mean anything bad. :hugs: My temps dropped yesterday, and dropped even further today, but I'm trying to look on the bright side. Maybe it's a 2 day implantation dip?? :haha: Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow...if it doesn't, then maybe I'll start to wonder coz I have a 14 day LP, and tomorrow would only be 10 dpo. :blush:

Sam - Hope you feel better. :hugs:

Bella - Yes, you need to stop SS!! All it does is tempt the folks on the no SS wagon (a.k.a. ME!! :haha:). Hope you sleep better tonight. :hugs:

Kizzy - Glad you've realized that you must continue staying on this thread. ;) Or else we just might have to take you down. :ninja:

:wave: to everyone else:


----------



## LiSa2010

Grand: AYE!! love the new name for the thread :thumbup:

Imp: welcome, FXd for your :bfp:

Grey/Lilrojo/Neffie/Love/Bella: Fxd for your :bfp: as well!!! 

Shell: so sorry the b*tchy :witch: got you sweety!!! :hugs::hugs:

Anna: enjoy yourself in Toronto, I could use a nice weekend vaca myself! :winkwink::winkwink:

Kizzy: glad to hear you're sticking around! :hugs: congrats again on your :bfp:

Sam: I have this love/hate relationship with FF!!! it's almost like my husband and I's relationship LOL LOL :haha::haha: 

AFM: on CD32: no :witch: and no :bfp:: had a headache yesterday all day but it was worse last night. suffered cuz i didn't want to take strong aspirins, hubby rubbed my back and felt a little better. I have been (sorry TMI) DRY the last couple of days... I was also bloated and had cramps yesterday throughtout the day and night. oh and my boobs were sore last night....hmmmm. this morning I feel better all around, don't have cramps, headache, sore boobs, I do feel a little bloated tho. almost feel like the :witch: is on her way. BOOOOOO!!!!! LOL well if she is she better hurry up so I can continue on my TTC journey.... jeez witch, you're killing me here... LOL :haha:

:hi: to everyone else!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Kizzy--you and our other BFP ladies should start a Femme Fetales thread for our pregnant ladies, so us ladies can all stick together and follow one another!

Sam--:hugs: I hope you get better answers soon!

Shell--posted in other thread, but :hugs: to you here as well, sorry AF got you, and Grand is right, Day 1 is the worst!

Anna--Have fun on your trip!

Crio--Update please!

Grey--good for you in being able to hold out. I am determined this cycle not to test until my AF day comes and goes--we'll see just how long I can hold out though, patience is not one of my graces! 

I'm keeping fingers crossed for the rest of you, some nice symptoms going on in this thread!


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning everyone.. i was doing fine at work all night with these emotional blues but as soon as i got in the tub this morning after work..i lost it and had another good cry. I know I am only 10dpo and I refuse to test until I am a few days late or the damn :witch: arrives but I can't seem to shake this feeling of impending doom aka the :witch:. 
I will recover,,I know this. It happens every so often since I 've been ttc. I have a good crying jag about how hard it is to conceive. Then my renewed optimism shows back up..:)
Anyway..still no af and no real symptoms except I had some cramping this morning while I was in a meeting at work..af type cramps.
Sam,,I do hope everything turns out good for you..and you get some good answers soon
Shell..still thinking of you
Crio..hope you are doing ok..praying you get your :bfp:
everyone waiting to test with me...fx'd for us all..if not we move on to another cycle together..the new name is awesome by the way


----------



## grandbleu

I miss you ladies all! Glad the title is going over well... :) I like the play on words as well :)

I have one more day of classes tomorrow and then I promise to write a proper message and read everything through this weekend (speaking of which *Anna* - have a great time in Toronto!)

For now just loads of luck and dust for future testers! :dust:


----------



## neffie

Don't know if any of you keep up on celebrity gossip, but following in the foot steps of Natalie Portman is Kate Hudson. 14 weeks pregnant, and here's the kicker! It wasn't planned. Here's an article on it if anyone's interested in reading. :winkwink:

https://www.popeater.com/2011/01/13/kate-hudson-baby/

Good for her, but DAMN am I jealous!!! :blush: Something DH doesn't quite get.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi gorgeous girlies!

Sorry I've been out of it so much, mad at work and I've been so knackered I've just been passing out in front of the TV when I get home.

Update: No change on the AF front - hope this remains! Haven't tested since 13 DPO, am now at 15 DPO so hoping, begging and praying to any diety listening that it'll be a BFP!!

SS: Sore, big, heavy bubs. :holly: Am knackered when I get up, let alone at the end of a 9 hour shift. :sleep: A bit unstable mood wise - got very short with my OH last night over a money issue, and a bit weepy a couple of times at work too. :shrug: The odd bit of nausea, although haven't been sick for a couple of days. Twingy "pinging" type cramps DB.

How are all my lovely ladygirls? 

Bleu: Hope your course is going well? 

Love to everyone else, have to nip off and make it look like I'm working now.

Lossa Love

C


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> Sam: I have this love/hate relationship with FF!!! it's almost like my husband and I's relationship LOL LOL :haha::haha:

HHAHHAHAAAA. :haha: Thank you! I needed a laugh this afternoon. Why does this sound so familiar? Scary. . . I know exactly what you mean about the witch. She's quite the cagey bitch. Takes her time when you don't want her to, shows up fast when you're hoping she won't. I've had a love/hate thing with HER since the MC. Praying for her to arrive one minute and hoping she doesn't the next. ARGH.

Neffie: They don't get it; do they? Men. . . .

Crio: SOUNDING GOOD YOU!!! :chants "No AF. NO AF.:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> I've had it. I'm completely off the rails. This morning's temp drop made FF say that it could no longer determine my O. Stupid thing. I haven't slept well in the past three nights. I'm ready to give up on temping and FF and living in Scotland. I just want to pack my stuff and move back to the States and get a thorough medical exam without having to wait weeks and weeks. Is that so much to ask for?
> 
> Back to bed, I think. Bad bad morning.

Sorry to hear about the last few days and the lack of certainty on FF :( :hugs:



BellasMummy said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Shell - so sorry the :witch: got you, next month will be your month xx
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> I am 6DPO today and had a horrible nights sleep I felt so sick and had the worst headache, could this be anything!? I know I need to stop symptom spotting!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope that's a positive sign! 




neffie said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Anna - Have fun in Toronto. Make sure you stay on the no SS wagon with me. ;)
> 
> Love - I hope you're feeling better today. Good strategy to not get down on yourself until AF arrives. :)
> 
> Grey - Glad you're going to hold out until Monday. :winkwink: Don't worry too much about your temps. The cycle I got pregnant, my temps plateaud for about 6 days around the same time. So just because it doesn't go up, it doesn't mean anything bad. :hugs: My temps dropped yesterday, and dropped even further today, but I'm trying to look on the bright side. Maybe it's a 2 day implantation dip?? :haha: Hopefully it'll go back up tomorrow...if it doesn't, then maybe I'll start to wonder coz I have a 14 day LP, and tomorrow would only be 10 dpo. :blush:

Hope it's just a 2day implantation dip :hugs: there's still hope for us yet! 



LiSa2010 said:


> AFM: on CD32: no :witch: and no :bfp:: had a headache yesterday all day but it was worse last night. suffered cuz i didn't want to take strong aspirins, hubby rubbed my back and felt a little better. I have been (sorry TMI) DRY the last couple of days... I was also bloated and had cramps yesterday throughtout the day and night. oh and my boobs were sore last night....hmmmm. this morning I feel better all around, don't have cramps, headache, sore boobs, I do feel a little bloated tho. almost feel like the :witch: is on her way. BOOOOOO!!!!! LOL well if she is she better hurry up so I can continue on my TTC journey.... jeez witch, you're killing me here... LOL

Is a headache a sign of pregnancy? Hope it's not the :witch: visiting and you'll have your :bfp: soon - when you testing?



Amberyll23 said:


> Kizzy--you and our other BFP ladies should start a Femme Fetales thread for our pregnant ladies, so us ladies can all stick together and follow one another!
> 
> Grey--good for you in being able to hold out. I am determined this cycle not to test until my AF day comes and goes--we'll see just how long I can hold out though, patience is not one of my graces!
> 
> I'm keeping fingers crossed for the rest of you, some nice symptoms going on in this thread!

Good idea! I think it's nice to have a group like this and go on the journey together :) 
I'm really determined now to hold out - I keep reminding myself I'd rather not know if it's going to be a chemical and am holding out for Sunday/Monday (Sunday because if it's bad I can be alone on Sunday whereas Monday morning I have to work)



loveanurse1 said:


> good morning everyone.. i was doing fine at work all night with these emotional blues but as soon as i got in the tub this morning after work..i lost it and had another good cry. I know I am only 10dpo and I refuse to test until I am a few days late or the damn :witch: arrives but I can't seem to shake this feeling of impending doom aka the :witch:.
> I will recover,,I know this. It happens every so often since I 've been ttc. I have a good crying jag about how hard it is to conceive. Then my renewed optimism shows back up..:)
> Anyway..still no af and no real symptoms except I had some cramping this morning while I was in a meeting at work..af type cramps.
> Sam,,I do hope everything turns out good for you..and you get some good answers soon
> Shell..still thinking of you
> Crio..hope you are doing ok..praying you get your :bfp:
> everyone waiting to test with me...fx'd for us all..if not we move on to another cycle together..the new name is awesome by the way

Sorry to hear you've been feeling so down, hope you have some symptoms soon and you can feel better :hugs:



Criosaidh said:


> Hi gorgeous girlies!
> 
> Sorry I've been out of it so much, mad at work and I've been so knackered I've just been passing out in front of the TV when I get home.
> 
> Update: No change on the AF front - hope this remains! Haven't tested since 13 DPO, am now at 15 DPO so hoping, begging and praying to any diety listening that it'll be a BFP!!
> 
> SS: Sore, big, heavy bubs. :holly: Am knackered when I get up, let alone at the end of a 9 hour shift. :sleep: A bit unstable mood wise - got very short with my OH last night over a money issue, and a bit weepy a couple of times at work too. :shrug: The odd bit of nausea, although haven't been sick for a couple of days. Twingy "pinging" type cramps DB.
> 
> How are all my lovely ladygirls?
> 
> Bleu: Hope your course is going well?
> 
> Love to everyone else, have to nip off and make it look like I'm working now.
> 
> Lossa Love
> 
> C

Sounding positive to me! Hope it's a :bfp: soon - when you testing?!



samiam said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sam: I have this love/hate relationship with FF!!! it's almost like my husband and I's relationship LOL LOL :haha::haha:
> 
> HHAHHAHAAAA. :haha: Thank you! I needed a laugh this afternoon. Why does this sound so familiar? Scary. . . I know exactly what you mean about the witch. She's quite the cagey bitch. Takes her time when you don't want her to, shows up fast when you're hoping she won't. I've had a love/hate thing with HER since the MC. Praying for her to arrive one minute and hoping she doesn't the next. ARGH.
> 
> Neffie: They don't get it; do they? Men. . . .
> 
> Crio: SOUNDING GOOD YOU!!! :chants "No AF. NO AF.:Click to expand...

Ha ha, brilliant analogy! Don't like the :witch: either - booo!


----------



## RGN

Crio - when are you testing next?

I am getting nervous for my blood test results ... should get them in about 5-6 hours. I did a FRER this morning thinking I could put my mind at ease a bit if a nice dark line showed up. But it was still really faint. Slightly darker than the line at 13DPO but still real faint ... not what I would expect for 17DPO. So now I just have to wait ... ugh. This day is going to drag by so slowly!


----------



## grandbleu

neffie said:


> Don't know if any of you keep up on celebrity gossip, but following in the foot steps of Natalie Porter is Kate Hudson. 14 weeks pregnant, and here's the kicker! It wasn't planned. Here's an article on it if anyone's interested in reading. :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.popeater.com/2011/01/13/kate-hudson-baby/
> 
> Good for her, but DAMN am I jealous!!! :blush: Something DH doesn't quite get.

I get it - OH thinks I'm mad as well.

*Crio* - TEST! lady...much :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

RGN said:


> Crio - when are you testing next?
> 
> I am getting nervous for my blood test results ... should get them in about 5-6 hours. I did a FRER this morning thinking I could put my mind at ease a bit if a nice dark line showed up. But it was still really faint. Slightly darker than the line at 13DPO but still real faint ... not what I would expect for 17DPO. So now I just have to wait ... ugh. This day is going to drag by so slowly!

FXed for you *RGN*...hope it's only good news! :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Wow there is so much going on here! lol

I'm just going to pass out some :dust:

afm 13dpo af should be here tomorrow or Friday... Hope she stays away, though feeling like she's just around the courner...


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope she stays away for you to Imppearl! Keep us posted :)


----------



## bethenasia

:witch: got me, but, in a weird way, I am thankful she was so speedy this month. This means I'm back on a good track after my miscarriage, even if it means I got a :bfn:.

Next month... next month will be my month for a bean that sticks, yes?


----------



## neffie

RGN - Any update on the blood test??? Fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

Grand - Good news is that DH doesn't keep up on the celebrity gossip...that works out well for me. I already complain about how jealous I am when everyone around me is getting pregnant left, right, and center so if he found out I'm jealous of celebrities getting pregnant, I think he would go a little loco. :haha:

Crio - When are you testing????????

Imp - Good luck! Hope :af: stays away. When are you testing?

Bethenasia - Welcome! :) Sorry that the :witch: got you. Hope over to the OTWW thread...it's the sister thread to this one...we go back and forth between threads depending on whether we are in our cycle. There's a bunch of great gals in there as well, so it will help your time go by a lot quicker. :)

Anna - I'm glad you're going to have a fab time in Toronto, but I really hope I don't fall off the wagon this weekend. :nope: It's going to be tempting, that's for sure!

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## RGN

The results are in! So far so good... 

I thought she said my HCG level on Tuesday was 46 but it was 42 (I wrote it down wrong) and today it was 81. She said as long as it increases by at least 66% every 48 hours we're on track. My progesterone was 52, so that's good at least.

So now I wait. I go back for blood work again next Thursday (which seems like FOREVER away) and then I have an ultra sound scheduled for Jan. 27.


----------



## neffie

That's great news RGN!! :dance: Happy for you. Wow, your ultrasound is not too far away, how exciting! How many weeks will you be when you go in?


----------



## RGN

Thanks Neffie! By the 27th I would be 6w4d .. although I suppose they could change that based on what they find.


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh RGN,,the wait must be terrible..I went in for my first ultrasound last july when i was pregnant with my twins and they couldn't find their heartbeats..they told me to go home and wait two weeks to do another ultrasound and i swear it was the worst two weeks ever..i was so anxious..so i will definitly keep you in my prayers.
I am cautiously waiting for something to happen..
I however am still so excited for our ladies who did get their bfp's...
everyone waiting to test....good luck to us and for
those who the :witch: visited once again...A NEW MONTH A NEW TRY


----------



## GreyGirl

bethenasia said:


> :witch: got me, but, in a weird way, I am thankful she was so speedy this month. This means I'm back on a good track after my miscarriage, even if it means I got a :bfn:.
> 
> Next month... next month will be my month for a bean that sticks, yes?

Yes it will! I hope so for you anyway :) 



RGN said:


> The results are in! So far so good...
> 
> I thought she said my HCG level on Tuesday was 46 but it was 42 (I wrote it down wrong) and today it was 81. She said as long as it increases by at least 66% every 48 hours we're on track. My progesterone was 52, so that's good at least.
> 
> So now I wait. I go back for blood work again next Thursday (which seems like FOREVER away) and then I have an ultra sound scheduled for Jan. 27.

Sounds good! Which country do you live in? When I was pregnant last time I asked specifically for HCG levels, but they said they don't do them in England :(


AFM: I had a slight dip in temp this morning, I tested immediately after and it was back up...but I can't use that one can I :( Does a dip after 4 days peaking mean a chemical?


----------



## sar0417

:wave: ladies.. I did a test this morning at 10dpo and got BFN :(

Will wait for af now see if she arrives anytime soon and if not test again.

GL to everyone waiting to test :dust:


----------



## samiam

Nothing much to report here. Either at 5 dpo or not. . . Temps up and down as always. No blood test results until Monday. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls.

Well, I'm now three days late but still *no* :bfp:. :shrug: I tested on a CB digi last night - nada.

Don't know what's going on. I've got a Docs appointment for Wednesday next week, so if the situation is still the same then I'll see what she can do for me.

Really hoping this isn't some kind of hormonal problem - I just want a :baby:, it's supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!

Sorry, self pity is not usually my colour, just feeling really frustrated - I really thought this would be our month and now I'm all to hell.

C x


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Well, I'm now three days late but still *no* :bfp:. :shrug: I tested on a CB digi last night - nada.
> 
> Don't know what's going on. I've got a Docs appointment for Wednesday next week, so if the situation is still the same then I'll see what she can do for me.
> 
> Really hoping this isn't some kind of hormonal problem - I just want a :baby:, it's supposed to be the most natural thing in the world!
> 
> Sorry, self pity is not usually my colour, just feeling really frustrated - I really thought this would be our month and now I'm all to hell.
> 
> C x

I think you're just getting a BFN before BFP. I do hope it's not hormonal. Then again, that's what I hope for myself every single morning I wake up and things are strange yet again. Fingers and toes crossed for you, Crio. Remind me again, is this your second cycle after mc? If so, we're on the same limbo train.


----------



## Criosaidh

Yup, second cycle. I was two days late last time but to be honest I was amazed that that was all that was unusual about it. according to CB digi's I O'd in the first cycle too.

Got wierd cramps today - you know that light, slightly hot stretching sensation you sometimes get during yoga or similar? Got that down in my "baby basket". Don't remember ever having that before, and in 8 years of regular AFs I've never had traditional period cramps anyway, just back pain and a wish to kill everyone. :blush: No one's perfect.

Glad that I have someone with me, and I hope it's just a delayed BFP for both of us babe :hugs:

TTC buddy? :haha:

C x


----------



## kizzyt

lots of big BFP luck for those of you testing over the weekend, I am keeping an eye on you all and wishing, hoping, praying for you to join me in the BFP gang really soon!!

RGN, great news on your results!! yay!

if its any consolation ladies, it doesnt get any easier when you get your BFP (well obviously other than knowing you are preg) I am really paranoid and desparately trying not to worry. I even did another test this morning just to make sure it wasnt chemical and a bright pink line came up immediately so it's all good but last night I was half convinved it was ectopic due to all the "pain" I could feel on my left side. Again its fine today. Keep prodding my boobs to see if they are sore yet, nada. I am convinced they are bigger but OH disagrees. Every minute feels like an hour and without wanting to wish my life away I feel like time is going so slowly and I want to get through to next week so I am a week further along. Does that make sense?!!

I'd love to make a Femme Fatale group for us all, as soon as anyone wants to come in it with me or we get more BFP's I'll do it! Otherwise I am just hanging out here, comfy with my lovely ladies and keeping up on what's happening.

Big love to all xxxxx


----------



## kizzyt

oh and my jeans are bloody tight already!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies :hi:

hope everyone is starting off their Friday on a positive mood, :winkwink:

RGN: numbers look good, praying they continue to rise sweety! :hugs: :hugs:

Kizzy: glad you're sticking around... lots of baby glue for ya!! :hugs:

AFM: still in limbo!! im officially 6 days late and no :witch: and no :bfp: did not test today cuz well i only have one more hpt to use and will be saving that for maybe sunday or monday morning if i can hold up that long...LOL i keep having sore boobs at night and seem to go away right before lunchtime... and I also have cramps in the middle of the night but wake up cramps free. had a little bit of creamy CM yesterday and my headache went away. oh and I've had a temp rise these past two days (Wed 97.9, Thurs 98.4, Fri 98.4)... Od on Wednesday???? who knows!!! if I did, I didn't DTD and could be out this month as well as next month.... ay!!! whatever!!! LOL 

hope everyone enjoys their Friday... 

baby :dust: to everyone!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Beth--Welcome, and sorry the nasty :witch: got you! Please come join the other half of our ladies over in our sister thread, the link is: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/476652-other-2-week-wait.html

We bounce between the two depending on where we are in our cycles, it helps keep all of us together and supporting one another through our journeys!

Grey: Your first temp is the one that you have to use. However, it does not mean you had a chemical. It is quite common for your temperature to fluctuate slightly, even in the luteal phase. I just looked at your chart, and you are still WAAY above your coverline, plus your dip was not that much, so I say your chart still looks very promising! It is when you have significant drops or drops below your coverline that tend to indicate AF is on her way. I hope your temps stay up there hun!

Sar: Don't give up hope, 10 dpo is very early for testing. I say wait a couple more days and if no AF, test again! FX'd for you!

Sam: I hope your blood results give you some much needed answers!

Crio/Imp/LiSa: Keeping fingers crossed that AF stays away from you ladies as well!!

Kizzy and RGN: Sending you ladies lots of :dust: sticky dust for your growing little beans!!


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Grey - Your temp dip was slight. And even if it wasn't, it doesn't indicate a chemical. It's best if you go by the first temp....it's more accurate that way. Have a gander at my chart. Quite a few dips in there...so if you look at your chart and feel tense, hop over to mine...it'll make you feel a lot better, LOL! :haha:

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32482c

Sar - 10 dpo is still early, so don't lose hope. Wait a few more days, and test again. I'm 10 dpo as well today, and will be testing on Tuesday if you want to buddy up. ;)

Crio - Hope that your BFP is just around the corner, and your hormones need just a couple more days to build up. :thumbup: Fingers x that it's nothing to worry about. :hugs:

Kizzy & RGN - So happy that things are moving along well for you girls. Kizzy, don't worry....it's completely normal for you to feel that way. Just try and take it one day at a time. It's a shame since the innocence of pregnancy is lost after a MC, but try and enjoy it as much as you can. Hoping that you girls have forever babies inside your tummies. :hugs:

Lisa - Sorry that you still don't have answers? Can you go in for blood tests? Good luck. Hope you're just having a slight hold up on your :bfp:.

Well, testing time is in a few days for me. In the meantime, I'm going in to get some blood work done today (it's actually the 2nd set of bloods from my MC last month). HCG levels were at 6 on Dec. 20, so today's results should show a 0 if I'm not preggers. I'm SOOOOOO hoping that's not the case though. :nope: Won't get the results back probably until Wed of next week. Hope to have a clue by Tuesday when I POAS.

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Yup, second cycle. I was two days late last time but to be honest I was amazed that that was all that was unusual about it. according to CB digi's I O'd in the first cycle too.
> 
> Got wierd cramps today - you know that light, slightly hot stretching sensation you sometimes get during yoga or similar? Got that down in my "baby basket". Don't remember ever having that before, and in 8 years of regular AFs I've never had traditional period cramps anyway, just back pain and a wish to kill everyone. :blush: No one's perfect.
> 
> Glad that I have someone with me, and I hope it's just a delayed BFP for both of us babe :hugs:
> 
> TTC buddy? :haha:
> 
> C x

That stretching thing, in fact your WHOLE thing reminds me so very much of my first BFP. I was late and testing BFN for weeks! But I had the boobs, the exhaustion, the stretching in the "baby basket." I bet you are up the duff, wee lassie. I hope you are!

Aye, we are TTC buddies. And since I'm in Scotland, it's sort of fitting! I'm behind you though. Only on 5 dpo (I think, I hope. I guess I hope. I am so confused, frankly. Sigh.

But I am not confused about cheering you on! GO CRIO and Crio's wee'un!!


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> lEvery minute feels like an hour and without wanting to wish my life away I feel like time is going so slowly and I want to get through to next week so I am a week further along. Does that make sense?!!

It makes PERFECT sense to me. It's how I was with the last one. I was completely feeling as if time was sooo slow. I kept on wishing that time would speed me into the second trimester. Deep breaths, Kizzy. We're all cheering you on!


----------



## loveanurse1

morning ladies..
crio..i had that pulling sensation in all my pregnancies..ligaments stretching i hope..:)
sam..i hope you get some good news..
neffie..i will be testing in a few days if af doesn't come..

my back aches like right before af arrives..now just playing the waiting game..
Happy Weekend to you all..


----------



## GreyGirl

Criosaidh said:


> Yup, second cycle. I was two days late last time but to be honest I was amazed that that was all that was unusual about it. according to CB digi's I O'd in the first cycle too.
> 
> Got wierd cramps today - you know that light, slightly hot stretching sensation you sometimes get during yoga or similar? Got that down in my "baby basket". Don't remember ever having that before, and in 8 years of regular AFs I've never had traditional period cramps anyway, just back pain and a wish to kill everyone. :blush: No one's perfect.
> 
> Glad that I have someone with me, and I hope it's just a delayed BFP for both of us babe :hugs:
> 
> TTC buddy? :haha:
> 
> C x

Hope it turns into a :bfp: soon! Must be really frustrating :hugs:



kizzyt said:


> lots of big BFP luck for those of you testing over the weekend, I am keeping an eye on you all and wishing, hoping, praying for you to join me in the BFP gang really soon!!
> 
> RGN, great news on your results!! yay!
> 
> if its any consolation ladies, it doesnt get any easier when you get your BFP (well obviously other than knowing you are preg) I am really paranoid and desparately trying not to worry. I even did another test this morning just to make sure it wasnt chemical and a bright pink line came up immediately so it's all good but last night I was half convinved it was ectopic due to all the "pain" I could feel on my left side. Again its fine today. Keep prodding my boobs to see if they are sore yet, nada. I am convinced they are bigger but OH disagrees. Every minute feels like an hour and without wanting to wish my life away I feel like time is going so slowly and I want to get through to next week so I am a week further along. Does that make sense?!!
> 
> I'd love to make a Femme Fatale group for us all, as soon as anyone wants to come in it with me or we get more BFP's I'll do it! Otherwise I am just hanging out here, comfy with my lovely ladies and keeping up on what's happening.
> 
> Big love to all xxxxx

I know what you mean, I was the same when I was pregnant...I just wanted to speed to 12 weeks so I'd feel like the baby was safer...just made it to almost 7 :( Make a group! We all need to be together when pregnant too :)



LiSa2010 said:


> hello ladies :hi:
> 
> hope everyone is starting off their Friday on a positive mood, :winkwink:
> 
> RGN: numbers look good, praying they continue to rise sweety! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Kizzy: glad you're sticking around... lots of baby glue for ya!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: still in limbo!! im officially 6 days late and no :witch: and no :bfp: did not test today cuz well i only have one more hpt to use and will be saving that for maybe sunday or monday morning if i can hold up that long...LOL i keep having sore boobs at night and seem to go away right before lunchtime... and I also have cramps in the middle of the night but wake up cramps free. had a little bit of creamy CM yesterday and my headache went away. oh and I've had a temp rise these past two days (Wed 97.9, Thurs 98.4, Fri 98.4)... Od on Wednesday???? who knows!!! if I did, I didn't DTD and could be out this month as well as next month.... ay!!! whatever!!! LOL
> 
> hope everyone enjoys their Friday...
> 
> baby :dust: to everyone!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Hope you're limbo doesn't last much longer! :hugs:



Amberyll23 said:


> Beth--Welcome, and sorry the nasty :witch: got you! Please come join the other half of our ladies over in our sister thread, the link is:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/476652-other-2-week-wait.html
> 
> We bounce between the two depending on where we are in our cycles, it helps keep all of us together and supporting one another through our journeys!
> 
> Grey: Your first temp is the one that you have to use. However, it does not mean you had a chemical. It is quite common for your temperature to fluctuate slightly, even in the luteal phase. I just looked at your chart, and you are still WAAY above your coverline, plus your dip was not that much, so I say your chart still looks very promising! It is when you have significant drops or drops below your coverline that tend to indicate AF is on her way. I hope your temps stay up there hun!

It's a great sister thread and you'll be made most welcome I'm sure :)

Thanks! Glad it's still looking promising...I SO nearly tested today...only hubbie managed to stop me. I think Sunday will be test day so if it's negative I can cry in private rather than work! 



neffie said:


> Morning Everyone :hi:
> 
> Grey - Your temp dip was slight. And even if it wasn't, it doesn't indicate a chemical. It's best if you go by the first temp....it's more accurate that way. Have a gander at my chart. Quite a few dips in there...so if you look at your chart and feel tense, hop over to mine...it'll make you feel a lot better, LOL! :haha:
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32482c
> 
> Well, testing time is in a few days for me. In the meantime, I'm going in to get some blood work done today (it's actually the 2nd set of bloods from my MC last month). HCG levels were at 6 on Dec. 20, so today's results should show a 0 if I'm not preggers. I'm SOOOOOO hoping that's not the case though. :nope: Won't get the results back until probably Wed of next week. Hope to have a clue by Tuesday when I POAS.

Thanks! Your chart looks tiny cos you ovulated so early compared to me! Lucky You also had a dip the day after ovulation. Does it sound bad if it does help me feel better? 

Good luck with your test results, hope it's way higher than 6! Good luck for Tuesday too, hope it's a :bfp:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey ladies - just wanted to send all hopefuls some extra :dust: I'm shattered after a week of classes and I'm going to bed early tonight. 

PS. *Grey* - how do you do multiple quotes...:shrug:? Thanks


----------



## neffie

LOL...no Grey, I don't mind at all if my chart makes you feel better. ;)

Well, I'm off in a bit to get my blood work done. Wish I could get the results back today itself. SIGH!! I think the impatience is finally starting to kick in...hope I can hold out on the testing until Tuesday. :blush:


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> LOL...no Grey, I don't mind at all if my chart makes you feel better. ;)
> 
> Well, I'm off in a bit to get my blood work done. Wish I could get the results back today itself. SIGH!! I think the impatience is finally starting to kick in.. hope I can hold out on the testing until Tuesday. :blush:

Good luck neffie xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Hey ladies - just wanted to send all hopefuls some extra :dust: I'm shattered after a week of classes and I'm going to bed early tonight.
> 
> PS. *Grey* - how do you do multiple quotes...:shrug:? Thanks

Hope you enjoy your early night :)

Next to the quote button there some speech marks with a +...click on that and that add its to a multi-quote, do the same for everyone you want to reply to and then click on reply no quick reply and that's it :)



neffie said:


> LOL...no Grey, I don't mind at all if my chart makes you feel better. ;)
> 
> Well, I'm off in a bit to get my blood work done. Wish I could get the results back today itself. SIGH!! I think the impatience is finally starting to kick in.. hope I can hold out on the testing until Tuesday. :blush:

Thanks :) 
Good luck with the bloods - impatience has got me too - I hate waiting!


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck neffie, Fingers crossed for you!

Grey--I'll be thinking about you this weekend and hope you get your BFP! FX'd!!!!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> morning ladies..
> crio..i had that pulling sensation in all my pregnancies..ligaments stretching i hope..:)
> sam..i hope you get some good news..
> neffie..i will be testing in a few days if af doesn't come..
> 
> my back aches like right before af arrives..now just playing the waiting game..
> Happy Weekend to you all..

Loveanurse: Thank you! I hope something good happens for you soon too!
Are you a nurse? Just guessing from the name.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi all. Af is due tomorrow for me and I gave in and tested today. Bfn of course. Just waiting for her to show up now...


----------



## Criosaidh

Nearly the end of another day and no AF. :shrug: Still tinglin' twichin' and bubbling in the baby basket, boobs are slightly more painful I think. Very squeamish in the stomach regions - can't handle people describing gross things or nasty smells or grotty sights, if you knw what I mean? Spitting, for example - :sick:.

Also, could be my imagination but I swear I'm peeing more - and I can't blame the caffiene coz I've switched back to decaff. 

ARGHGRRANGRYF*CKINGNOISES!!! :brat:

:bfp: or :witch:, NOW THANK YOU PLEASE!

Samiam - wow, that's cool, whereabouts in Scotland are you? I'm from the West coast originally, but that was over a decade ago now! Still visit as often as I can and as soon as my baby-to-be is born I really want to head home. The only problem is the job market up there, it's pretty dry.


----------



## Criosaidh

Losing the will to fucking live here. Please excuse my French. Got another Neg on CB Digi. Ripped the tests apart - yes I know you shouldn't - and there are three lines which according to the interwebs mean precisely eff all.

Just want a BFP or failing that, my poxy period so I can go back to being a normal person. Bloody miserable and sick of waiting for my body to get on board and do what evolution built it for. 

Want to cry. Couldn't stop thinking about Doodle today. I really miss my little tummy invader. :cry:


----------



## GreyGirl

Criosaidh said:


> Losing the will to fucking live here. Please excuse my French. Got another Neg on CB Digi. Ripped the tests apart - yes I know you shouldn't - and there are three lines which according to the interwebs mean precisely eff all.
> 
> Just want a BFP or failing that, my poxy period so I can go back to being a normal person. Bloody miserable and sick of waiting for my body to get on board and do what evolution built it for.
> 
> Want to cry. Couldn't stop thinking about Doodle today. I really miss my little tummy invader. :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I hope you get a bfp tomorrow so you can feel better :) Your symptoms all sound good, so fxd you have good news tomorrow :)


----------



## loveanurse1

hello ladies just stopped in to see how everyone is doing
crio..I hope something happens for you soon..it is so frustrating waiting for some news..i was a week late last month and it nearly drove me mad..a good two days of crying for me made me feel better..;)..i am hoping you get your :bfp:
sam..i am indeed a registered nurse..
grand..an early night sounds so pleasant..
still no af for me..waiting for her to make her usual grand entrance..


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:
Sorry I havent been around for a while, I was having a pity party for myself since the :witch: arrived, and didnt wanna force it upon you.
But now I am CD4, and feeling more positive, so ready to chat again.
Im officially in the OTWW for now, but will be loitering here to see how everyone is getting on.
Sorry to all those in limbo land. Really hope you get your BFPs this weekend (and if thats not possible, then hope the :witch: hurries up so you can move onto the next cycle).
Sticky glue to RGN, Kizzy and Jagger.
Good luck to those having blood tests or PAOS this weekend. Hope your results are all positive.
See you all soon xx


----------



## grandbleu

Criosaidh said:


> Losing the will to fucking live here.
> Want to cry. Couldn't stop thinking about Doodle today. I really miss my little tummy invader. :cry:

So sorry *Crio* - I totally get it:hugs: I wish you had your little Doodle right now.

*Imppearl* - sorry about BFNs - those are never a pretty site :hugs:

*Shelleney* - I do the same thing till about CD 3-4...such a foul mood that it's hard to share it on here...glad you are feeling better.

How are our smidgen preggo ladies??? *RGN, Jagger, Miss KizzyT*??? :dust:


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Losing the will to fucking live here. Please excuse my French. Got another Neg on CB Digi. Ripped the tests apart - yes I know you shouldn't - and there are three lines which according to the interwebs mean precisely eff all.
> 
> Just want a BFP or failing that, my poxy period so I can go back to being a normal person. Bloody miserable and sick of waiting for my body to get on board and do what evolution built it for.
> 
> Want to cry. Couldn't stop thinking about Doodle today. I really miss my little tummy invader. :cry:

OOH Crio. So sorry you're in that space. I know it all too well. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Okay. I'm giving up on officially trying. I may still temp and see if I can come up with a pattern to show my doctor, but I just cannot deal with FF and its ever-changing moods. I feel like there's a cruel Wizard of Oz behind that thing just playing with the algorithms just when you think that there's something to see. Depressing me. Temps down again a bit today so I am now on CD20 and not 6dpo. Whatever. Not sure I care at this point.

After all, most of the BFPs in this thread weren't even temping, right? Maybe I'm going to just kick it old school for a while. And I think I should focus on getting my shoulder back to shape. I'll check in to see how everyone's doing and if there's anything to tell you when (if) I get my blood test results back on Monday, I will let you know. 

Peace.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - I haven't temped since AF this cycle and I'm debating now whether I will or not...I didn't when I got my first BFP...I see your logic and just letting things happen. I might just pick up the thermometer to do one more cycle (that would be three) and then put it in the closet. Hope your shoulder is getting better...Have you thought of a chiropractor...I know they can work wonders sometimes. Can't wait to hear your test results hon! Have a good weekend! :)


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm too scared not to temp - I feel like if I miss it it'll be my fault for not temping. Hope you get some good news soon Sam :)


AFM: I feel like :witch: is on her wicked way...:( I just had some leg tiredness and stomach warmness, normally tell-tale signs...please tell me that could also be a pregnancy sign!? I was going to test tomorrow or Monday, but I guess I'll just be waiting for :witch: by then :( Feeling a bit sorry for myself and grabbed some comfort food:(

After :witch: I'll be planning to eat the slimming world diet again (I have all the books from when I was a member) and try and get healthier.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey!
I do Slimming world too. Its not really a diet, its just a healthy way of eating, and I love it.
Hope it works for you too.
xx
ps: hope the :witch: doesnt get you, and that you get your BFP when you test.
pps: Sam, I dont temp at all. have you thought of using OPKs instead?


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies :hi:

hope everyone is doing well. 

grand: how are the classes?

love/grey: FXd for your :bfp:

afm: i think taking vitex messed with my cycle and may have Od much later than I originally thought so i tweaked my BBT chart so that FF says I Od on CD27 bcuz thats when I believe I actually Od. started temping as of Jan11 so temps from that date on are correct. 3 days of temps at 98.4 sounds promising to me!!! so I think I am 7DPO. I woke up with sore boobs this morning again. I DTD on CD25 and may still have a shot at a :bfp: YaY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: WooHoo!!!! :happydance: :happydance: AF should arrive in 5 days according to O date. FXd for :bfp: instead!!! 

:hi: to everyone! :hugs: :hugs:

FXd for our :bfp: s


----------



## shelleney

FXd Lisa! :dust:
xx


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls.

Well, be careful what you scream for. I think the rotten stinking haggard old cow has arrived. Got some pink spotting this morning. :nope:

I really did think we had a good shot this month, 1st proper cycle after the MC, all those pills all that BD....

Wondering if NTNP is the better option? But don't think I'd be able to stay away from trying to work out my O date etc, and I don't think OH would like the idea. He wants us to have a baby as badly as I do and I'd feel like I was letting him down. :cry:

Well. At least I can hit that Rose now. :cry:


----------



## shelleney

Aww Crio. I am sorry :cry:
I know exactly how you feel. I really thought I was pregnant this cycle too.
Its so disappointing to have your AF when you had such great symptoms.
Hit the Rose this weekend, and then get back on the TTC train next week.
Im here if you need to talk..... :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

morning ladies..
well i'm out this month..the :witch: showed up.. now i can continue to concentrate on exercising...lost five lbs so far..feel better physically since i'm eating right..school starts at the end of this month too so i have some things to keep me occupied..and since i had my two days of crying before af arrived..i'm actually thinking positive today..;)
crio..i'm sorry the :witch: got you too
sam..temping is a very dedicated approach to ttc...i admire you ladies who stick to it..i simply stick the opks and pray..
shelleney/grand..where is our other two week wait thread at..i'll be joining you over there now
lisa/neffie/grey...good luck to you with testing..
I am hoping for Cupid's Baby next month...much :dust: to us all


----------



## shelleney

Awww love :cry:
Im so sorry the :witch: got you. Glad you are feeling positive though. Good for you!
And well done on the weight loss. That's great! Since the :witch: got me, I have been concentrating on my diet again. Want to lose another 9 lbs before getting my BFP.
Here's the link to our sister thread. See you over there xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/476652-other-2-week-wait.html


----------



## sar0417

Neffie - Would love to! so Tuesday it is! Hope I can hang on until then :haha:

fxd for all testers. How amazing would it be if we all got a positive!?! :laugh2:


----------



## IMPPEARL

The :witch: cane right on time this morning. :cry: I thought I was ready for her. This whole month I've been able to stay more relaxed about everything. But it just really sucks. I knewshe was on her way last night it was a rough night... Here's to next cycle I guess!! Cycle 8 since my mc...


----------



## shelleney

Oh Imp! Im so sorry.
Stupid :witch:
Please come and join us in the OTWW.
Here's to a February BFP!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Love* :hugs: It's awesome that you are feeling better physically and getting in shape...Glad you got the tears out already. Here's the link to the debaucherous thread to get you through the next couple weeks:https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/476652-other-2-week-wait.html What are you going to school for or are you teaching nursing as well?

*Crio* - so sorry hon...not the ending I was imagining for you.:hugs:

*Lisa* - hope you are on the road to a BFP glad you figured out your O day better. Classes are going well thanks for asking!

*Sar* and *Neffie* and *Grey* - tons of :dust:! 

*Imppearl* - sorry she got to you as well. She must have the link to this thread GRRRRRRR....:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to those still waiting to test.

Sorry to those who have got afs.

Crio and shellney - will be joining you with the rose also and waiting for af and a stronger round of clomid.


----------



## GreyGirl

Only got a minute to catch up. Sorry to hear the :witch: has caught some of you, I feel like I'm going to follow and will be testing tomorrow morning if af hasn't arrived...argh!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

grand..i'm going back to school to get my bachelor's of science of nursing..i have an associates degree of science of nursing right now...some day i want to be a nurse practitioner..(work under a dr's license) seeing my own patients and help making them well..i have to get my bsn first then on to my Masters of scienc of nrsg..and then a lengthy practitioner's course..so i have a long road ahead of me..no more delaying it..ttc has taken longer then i had hoped.. i had put it off when i got pregnant with the twins last yr..no need to wait any longer..
how are your classes going..i hope well..


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone

Crio - So sorry that the :witch: got you. She truly is a bloody tramp! Lots of :dust: for your next cycle. Hit that wine, and all the other finer things in life, and you'll be back in the 2WW before you know it. :hugs:

Grey - Hope your feeling is wrong, and that the hag has taken a hike! Good luck. Your temps still look good. :thumbup:

Sam - It may not be a bad idea to ditch FF, since it's only complicating things more for you. Hope things get sorted out soon. Good luck for your bloods, and hope your shoulder heals soon. :thumbup:

Lisa - Glad to know that you're not in limbo anymore...good luck for your BFP! :)

Love - Sorry the :witch: got you. :( The OTWW thread will keep you occupied, what with the great company you'll be in. Fingers x for your next cycle. Hope you get your cupid's baby next month. :hugs: In the meantime, keep up the great progress on the weight loss. :thumbup:

Sar - It's a deal then. Don't cave in...I'll try my best to hold out as well. :haha:

Imp - That sucks, so sorry! :nope: She manages to break down all the positivity we have going. Here's hoping that you'll break her down next month, by slapping that :bfp: in her ugly face. :hugs:

Grand/Shell - :wave:

Anna - Hope you're having fun in Toronto. Still on the no SS wagon, I hope? ;)

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, I got my 2nd set of bloods drawn yesterday. Apparently, I'll get the results back on Tuesday instead of Wednesday, so that's good. Either way, I'll know a day earlier. To be quite honest, I'm getting more and more nervous as Tuesday approaches. I guess I should be excited about testing, but I'm more hesitant than anything. :shrug: Who knows, maybe the :witch: will get me before Tuesday, since this cycle hasn't been very predictable. Geez, I sound so pessimistic, don't I? But I can't help it. :blush:


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Hey Grey!
> I do Slimming world too. Its not really a diet, its just a healthy way of eating, and I love it.
> Hope it works for you too.
> xx
> ps: hope the :witch: doesnt get you, and that you get your BFP when you test.
> pps: Sam, I dont temp at all. have you thought of using OPKs instead?

Thanks :) I did it before and lost nearly a stone, but when I got pregnant and then the ectopic, I just fell apart and comfort ate a lot! I've put back on about 1/2 what I lost, so not as bad as all. Did you do extra easy?



LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> grand: how are the classes?
> 
> love/grey: FXd for your :bfp:
> 
> afm: i think taking vitex messed with my cycle and may have Od much later than I originally thought so i tweaked my BBT chart so that FF says I Od on CD27 bcuz thats when I believe I actually Od. started temping as of Jan11 so temps from that date on are correct. 3 days of temps at 98.4 sounds promising to me!!! so I think I am 7DPO. I woke up with sore boobs this morning again. I DTD on CD25 and may still have a shot at a :bfp: YaY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: WooHoo!!!! :happydance: :happydance: AF should arrive in 5 days according to O date. FXd for :bfp: instead!!!
> 
> :hi: to everyone! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> FXd for our :bfp: s

Good luck with your :bfp:! Hope it all settles down now and becomes a predictable cycle :)



Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Well, be careful what you scream for. I think the rotten stinking haggard old cow has arrived. Got some pink spotting this morning. :nope:
> 
> I really did think we had a good shot this month, 1st proper cycle after the MC, all those pills all that BD....
> 
> Wondering if NTNP is the better option? But don't think I'd be able to stay away from trying to work out my O date etc, and I don't think OH would like the idea. He wants us to have a baby as badly as I do and I'd feel like I was letting him down. :cry:
> 
> Well. At least I can hit that Rose now. :cry:

It could just be early spotting, doesn't meant she's certainly arrived...couldn't there still be a chance? :hugs:



loveanurse1 said:


> morning ladies..
> well i'm out this month..the :witch: showed up.. now i can continue to concentrate on exercising...lost five lbs so far..feel better physically since i'm eating right..school starts at the end of this month too so i have some things to keep me occupied..and since i had my two days of crying before af arrived..i'm actually thinking positive today..;)
> crio..i'm sorry the :witch: got you too
> sam..temping is a very dedicated approach to ttc...i admire you ladies who stick to it..i simply stick the opks and pray..
> shelleney/grand..where is our other two week wait thread at..i'll be joining you over there now
> lisa/neffie/grey...good luck to you with testing..
> I am hoping for Cupid's Baby next month...much :dust: to us all

So sorry that the old :witch: got you :( Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

I do temping and it actually helps put my mind at ease, cos I have pcos there's always a little bit of pink in the opk anyways so having temp too helps...it's not that bad when you get used to it :)



sar0417 said:


> Neffie - Would love to! so Tuesday it is! Hope I can hang on until then :haha:
> 
> fxd for all testers. How amazing would it be if we all got a positive!?! :laugh2:

It would be FANTASTIC! I hope we all do. I'm testing tomorrow, really not long away and I'm terrified of that, but also in case the :witch: gets me in the night :(



IMPPEARL said:


> The :witch: cane right on time this morning. :cry: I thought I was ready for her. This whole month I've been able to stay more relaxed about everything. But it just really sucks. I knewshe was on her way last night it was a rough night... Here's to next cycle I guess!! Cycle 8 since my mc...

So sorry for af arriving, she's a horrible old bag isn't she?! This cycle will be your cycle :hugs:



neffie said:


> Grey - Hope your feeling is wrong, and that the hag has taken a hike! Good luck. Your temps still look good. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I got my 2nd set of bloods drawn yesterday. Apparently, I'll get the results back on Tuesday instead of Wednesday, so that's good. Either way, I'll know a day earlier. To be quite honest, I'm getting more and more nervous as Tuesday approaches. I guess I should be excited about testing, but I'm more hesitant than anything. :shrug: Who knows, maybe the :witch: will get me before Tuesday, since this cycle hasn't been very predictable. Geez, I sound so pessimistic, don't I? But I can't help it. :blush:

I really hope my feeling was wrong too. I'm so nervous for tomorrow! I'm hoping the temps stay high too :)

Glad you're getting the results earlier than expected....waiting is I think one of the worst parts of this baby making business. You don't sound pessimistic, just cautious - which is understandable for all of us :hugs:

AFM: just really nervous about having the :witch: arrive in the night or it being a :bfn: tomorrow...I think the worst bit about long cycles is I get less chances per year than shorter cycled people :( I only briefly had a af symptom moment, been normal the rest of the day...so hopefully it was just something else...


----------



## GreyGirl

Morning all! I was up at 6.30am after taking my temp, which is still the same and couldn't resist any longer testing...I'm not sure if it's a bfp as there were a couple of pink spots (def pink) on the control line quite near to 10mins...I've posted pics here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/511153-two-pink-spots-positive.html#post8677391 

How is everyone doing this morning? Spotting stopped Crio?


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - It's definitely PINK! and while the line has a funky shape I would say 90% I think it's a BFP...are you doing to do a more expensive test today??? Your TEMPS still look awesome and high for this late. GOOD LUCK hon and cautiously being very excited for you! I hope this is your BFP!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - It's definitely PINK! and while the line has a funky shape I would say 90% I think it's a BFP...are you doing to do a more expensive test today??? Your TEMPS still look awesome and high for this late. GOOD LUCK hon and cautiously being very excited for you! I hope this is your BFP!!!


Thanks :D I am VERY cautiously excited! I don't have any expensive tests and can't buy things on Sunday because of my religion...but I might be a bit naughty and get my hubbie to get me one! 

I've just done a second one of the same brand and hoping it's more conclusive...it was certainly pink...but I heard the evap can be pink and it did take about 10mins to show up...

Do temps normally go down more around this time if af is approaching?


----------



## grandbleu

It depends how long your normal cycle and luteal phase is but generally your temp will go down a day before your period is about to arrive (and you would maybe get a spotting that day and full flow the day after). The fact that your temps are still very high and not going down is very good :). I would get your OH to get you the test but only if you're comfortable with that of course. Otherwise Monday morning would be even more conclusive since HCG would have more time to build up. So excited for you...hope this turns into some wonderful news!:)


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> It depends how long your normal cycle and luteal phase is but generally your temp will go down a day before your period is about to arrive (and you would maybe get a spotting that day and full flow the day after). The fact that your temps are still very high and not going down is very good :). I would get your OH to get you the test but only if your comfortable with that of course. Otherwise Monday morning would be even more conclusive since HCG would have more time to build up. So excited for you...hope this turns into some wonderful news!:)

Thanks :D I may ask him. Someone on the picture thread said it's a dodgy test :( I've retested but my urine was a lot more diluted the second time so it was a bfn :( :( 
I might wait til later today or tomorrow and try with a better test. I'm really 50/50 now as to whether it's + or - :shrug:
I'm glad that having high temps still is a good thing...there's something to hope for still!


----------



## grandbleu

Maybe the best thing then is to test tomorrow AM with a more substantial test then...try to remain calm for the moment and definitely do something to keep your mind off all those hours in between! :) Good luck hon!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Grey!
I came on here as early as I could to find out whats going on!
I saw the pic of your test, (and while I only ever use FRERs, so dont know much about ICs) I would say its BFP! I can definitely see a pink line underneath the control line. And preg tests aren't like OPKs, they dont have to be darker than the control line, they can be as pale as you like, as long as its there and its pink!
So I would say CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:
Sorry you cant buy a test due to religious reasons. Where do you live, I will drive up and bring you one of my FRERs!
Gosh Grey, I really hope this is it for you...you soooo deserve it My Lovely! :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Maybe the best thing then is to test tomorrow AM with a more substantial test then...try to remain calm for the moment and definitely do something to keep your mind off all those hours in between! :) Good luck hon!

Thanks :) I've got church later so hopefully that'll help :D I'll try and resist testing again today and wait til tomorrow!



shelleney said:


> Morning Grey!
> I came on here as early as I could to find out whats going on!
> I saw the pic of your test, (and while I only ever use FRERs, so dont know much about ICs) I would say its BFP! I can definitely see a pink line underneath the control line. And preg tests aren't like OPKs, they dont have to be darker than the control line, they can be as pale as you like, as long as its there and its pink!
> So I would say CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:
> Sorry you cant buy a test due to religious reasons. Where do you live, I will drive up and bring you one of my FRERs!
> Gosh Grey, I really hope this is it for you...you soooo deserve it My Lovely! :hugs:
> xx

Thanks :D What's FRER? I live in the midlands, you? Glad they don't have to be darker! That's a relief indeed, hoping it's pink again tomorrow! I really hope it wasn't just a dodgy test and the next one is more certain. Thanks for your congrats, hope it is deserved :)


----------



## BellasMummy

GreyGirl said:


> Morning all! I was up at 6.30am after taking my temp, which is still the same and couldn't resist any longer testing...I'm not sure if it's a bfp as there were a couple of pink spots (def pink) on the control line quite near to 10mins...I've posted pics here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/511153-two-pink-spots-positive.html#post8677391
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning? Spotting stopped Crio?

Hey Grey! 

It looks really good to me! Although it is smudged the line is where it should be! I have used loads of these and when they are negative they are WHITE with no pink at all anywhere! So think it is a POS! Good luck!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

Grey: I do see the two pink lines too...FXd it gets darker!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello beautiful ladies: :hi:

hope everyone is doing well this Sunday morning!

for those who got the witch so sorry, "mean old nasty :witch: " :hugs: :hugs: keeping FXd for your :bfp: next month!

good luck to all who will test this week!! :bfp: :bfp: !!!

AFM: CD35 - 8DPO: temp rose by .2 degrees to 98.6...YaY!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I think I may have implanted yesterday bcuz I had cramps (read up on it cuz it didn't feel like AF cramps) FXd he/she is a sticky one!!!. really hoping for that :bfp: I will be testing on Jan19 - 11DPO, want to test at 10DPO (Jan18) but that may be too early and Im expecting the :witch: on Jan20 so I thought I would test right smack in the middle of things LOL so *Wednesday - Jan19 it is!!!* wish me luck!! 

:wave: to everyone!!!

lots of :hugs: and baby :dust: to you lovely ladies!!


----------



## sparkle

Grey- I can def see two lines! Eeek, good luck tomorrow

Crio, Imp and Love- I'm so sorry the witch got you all ladies :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Lisa- good luck!! All sounding v positive so far x


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Lisa* - hope all these signs are leading to a :bfp: Not long now for testing :)


----------



## kizzyt

hi ladies, I am still hanging around, hope you dont mind!!

girls who got AF, really sorry, drink the vino, have a good cry and get back on the horse as they say!

Samiam, I am an example of no testing/temping or anything, it can (and does ) work, twice for me, give it a go, you may find it less stressful!

Lisa, how exciting, everything crossed for Tuesday, I really hope this is it for you!!

Grey, are those the internet cheapie tests? I had ordered some before I did my Boots one and got BFP (then did a Clear Blue digi) but as they turned up in the post Friday I have done a couple of them and they are blurry and nowhere near as definite as other better tests but yours doesnt look dissimilar to mine, so I'd say its a POSITIVE!!! :) I really hope so honey, get a good test tomorrow and make sure :)

AFM, all good, in my "5th" week, still paranoid about being "wet" and thinking I have come on, sorry TMI, plus twinges etc but I have my think positive head on and I am trying to relax and go with it. I still dont want to go to the docs for a couple of weeks because last time I saw them so early and they started bloods and scans etc in my 5th week and it was super stressful being told to come back every ten days as they couldnt see enough. so I figure if I go in week 7, and I am lucky enough to be sent for a scan we might even see a heartbeat right away. God it seems like an unrealistic dream right now but I really hope so.

OH has gone to the pub to watch footie and kissed my tummy before he left and I welled up! such a loser :)


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey...i looked at your test and i would also say that is a +...congrats..that is four this month..
Kizzyt..i would have cried too..and I will definitly be getting back on that horse this month and keep trying
sparkle...thanks for the :hugs:...
crio...i hope you are doing ok hun.
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - Your OH is so sweet...I would have cried as well just like *Love* said. I know for me as well when I do get pregnant those first 12 weeks are going to be long and panic filled...we're definitely here if you need us (glad you are sticking around ;) ). When will you go for a first scan??? Good luck hon - Here's some extra stick dust for you and your little one :dust::hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Grey, I live in the midlands too. Leicester to be precise. I shouldve come down with a FRER! :dohh:
It stands for First Response Early Response. Its a proper plastic HPT that you can buy from supermarkets, and its supposed to be accurate up to 4 days before AF is due.
Please please please buy one (or similar) tomorrow, and let us know what is says! Im stupidly excited for you! :happydance:

Lisa - you're symptoms sound positive. Good luck for Wednesday! :dust:

Kizzy - I can understand you feeling paranoid. Do try to stay positive. I really hope your baby is a sticky one. ps: your OH sounds so sweet, what a lovely moment you shared :cry:
xx


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Grey - I so hope this is it for you. The lines are smudgy, but there's pink! Definitely buy an FRER tomorrow if you can. It will definitely give you that 2nd line by now. I'm so excited for you. :dance:

Lisa - Good luck!!! Hope you join the BFP gang this week. :)

Kizzy - Glad to see that you haven't deserted this thread. :) Your emotions to OH's reaction is completely understandable. My DH did the same to me with my last pregnancy. Just thinking about it now makes me :cry: Good idea on waiting until a little later for your scan. I'm sure things will be fine either way, so try not to stress about it too much (I know...way easier said than done ;)).

How's everybody else?

AFM, still holding out on testing. 12 dpo. Temp went down again a little bit today, so I'd say a BFP would surprise me more than if AF showed. Here's my chart. Any thoughts? I have a 14 day LP, so still have a couple more days to go before the :witch: arrives. Well, at least with lower temps, I can try to prepare myself a bit more for :af: than without. :blush:

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32482c


----------



## shelleney

Hi neffie.
Sorry, I dont know anything about FF or tempting.
But well done on holding out til 14DPO. Good luck for testing....
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Your chart isn't completely conclusive...it's still really high which is awesome but it is going a bit up and down there at the end. I'd say that it's pretty positive but can't be completely sure that this will end up as a BFP chart.


----------



## Amberyll23

Just got back into town, hope you ladies are doing well and poking my head in as I knew some of you ladies were around testing time!

Grey- I think I see two lines also, but I would retest just to be sure! I hope that line gets darker and darker for you! 

Crio/Imp/Love--Sorry that the nasty witch came to visit you ladies. :hugs:

Lisa/Neffie--Good luck to you two! Hope you guys get your BFPs this week!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hi Ladies,

How are you all? I need to catch up and read posts!

So I am 9DPO today and have had a bit of spotting it was just when I went to the toilet it was small bit of bright red/pink cm. Could this be implantation or do you think my AF arriving early? My cycle is usually 32/33 days so am a bit confused!! Today is CD28 after MC.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, I've 'thanked' you on the posts but haven't been able to reply to all individually yet. I'm REALLY hoping tomorrow will be a proper +, I can't get a proper test until tomorrow day time so it won't be until the day after that I can test with a good test. 

Hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls,

Apologies for another radio silence. AF came on in full yesterday.:growlmad:

Another month then. As for now, my girlfriend and I ( friend for those of us who don't use American slang) are the better for a bottle of rose and whatever other booze we could drag out of the fridge, 20 fags and a lot of putting the world to rights. Very thankful for the automatic spellcheck! :drunk:

Hope all my girls are doing well. I'm just fine. Not going to temp this month I've decided, sticking with the OPKs for one more try. 

Well, I'm off to round the night off. :wine:

Hasta mañana!

X x X


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, how are all of you today.. Im 8dpo today and still in the wait.. 

Good luck to those you testing this week.. 

Grey hope that line gets darker.. as it is there!
Neffie-Good luck, you sure do have strong willpower not to test early!!

AFM-8dpo and cant wait to test.. Planning to test tomorrow at 9dpo.. am prepared for a neg.. but you never know I could be a lucky one and get a faint BFP.. we shall see.. If not I will restest later... af due on the 20th!


----------



## LiSa2010

lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies, how are all of you today.. Im 8dpo today and still in the wait..
> 
> Good luck to those you testing this week..
> 
> Grey hope that line gets darker.. as it is there!
> Neffie-Good luck, you sure do have strong willpower not to test early!!
> 
> AFM-8dpo and cant wait to test.. Planning to test tomorrow at 9dpo.. am prepared for a neg.. but you never know I could be a lucky one and get a faint BFP.. we shall see.. If not I will restest later... af due on the 20th!


Hi lilrojo,
good luck with testing tomorrow... :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


:hi: lovely ladies!!!

how is everyone? hope everyone is good!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


AFM: I am 8DPO and will be testing on the 19th but so tempted to test on Tuesday (10DPO).... really hope I can hold off until then..I think I can....I think I can....I think I can....LOL

night night ladies...sweet dreams :friends: :hugs: :hugs:

:sleep:


----------



## GreyGirl

Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Apologies for another radio silence. AF came on in full yesterday.:growlmad:
> 
> Another month then. As for now, my girlfriend and I ( friend for those of us who don't use American slang) are the better for a bottle of rose and whatever other booze we could drag out of the fridge, 20 fags and a lot of putting the world to rights. Very thankful for the automatic spellcheck! :drunk:
> 
> Hope all my girls are doing well. I'm just fine. Not going to temp this month I've decided, sticking with the OPKs for one more try.
> 
> Well, I'm off to round the night off. :wine:
> 
> Hasta mañana!
> 
> X x X

So sorry to hear af got you :( 



lilrojo said:


> Hi ladies, how are all of you today.. Im 8dpo today and still in the wait..
> 
> Good luck to those you testing this week..
> 
> Grey hope that line gets darker.. as it is there!
> Neffie-Good luck, you sure do have strong willpower not to test early!!
> 
> AFM-8dpo and cant wait to test.. Planning to test tomorrow at 9dpo.. am prepared for a neg.. but you never know I could be a lucky one and get a faint BFP.. we shall see.. If not I will restest later... af due on the 20th!

Thanks :) 

Good luck for testing today! You could well get a bfp :D



LiSa2010 said:


> Hi lilrojo,
> good luck with testing tomorrow... :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> 
> :hi: lovely ladies!!!
> 
> how is everyone? hope everyone is good!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM: I am 8DPO and will be testing on the 19th but so tempted to test on Tuesday (10DPO).... really hope I can hold off until then..I think I can....I think I can....I think I can....LOL
> 
> night night ladies...sweet dreams :friends: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :sleep:

Good luck with waiting til the 19th! Hope it's a :bfp:!!


AFM: Well, this morning I did 2 tests in case 1 was faulty and 2 :bfn: :nope:They weren't even screen tilters :( But my temperature is the highest it's been so far, so I don't understand what's going on :(


----------



## jagger

Thanks everyone! Hope it sticks this time!! Have there been any more BFPs since Tuesday? Thanks for all of your encouragement. It makes it easier to go through to have people who understand and who are all rooting for each other! I'm going to stick around here for awhile.


----------



## shelleney

Hey Crio. Glad you're making most of the OTWW! Have fun girl, you deserve it! :wine:

Lisa and lilrojo - good luck for testing. Hope you both get a BFP! :dust:

Grey - i dont understand it? :wacko: what DPO are you on? And what brand of test did you use this morning?
xx


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Apologies for another radio silence. AF came on in full yesterday.:growlmad:
> 
> Another month then. As for now, my girlfriend and I ( friend for those of us who don't use American slang) are the better for a bottle of rose and whatever other booze we could drag out of the fridge, 20 fags and a lot of putting the world to rights. Very thankful for the automatic spellcheck! :drunk:
> 
> Hope all my girls are doing well. I'm just fine. Not going to temp this month I've decided, sticking with the OPKs for one more try.
> 
> Well, I'm off to round the night off. :wine:
> 
> Hasta mañana!
> 
> X x X

Crio-- Hey. I hear you on the not temping thing. We can "not temp" together! Sorry about the :witch:. God, your symptoms were so right too! Sigh.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWWers!!!
grey: did you use a first repsose test? your chart looks very good. maybe test this afternoon. I know they say test in the morning but maybe you'll have luck with afternoon wee LOL. FXd for ya :bfp: :bfp:

afm: CD36 9DPO - got a temp dip this morning..... 98.2. implantation dip or AF on her way????? if temp rises tomorrow, I will definitely test tomorrow but if its another dip then Im pretty sure the :witch: is on her way!!!! 
symptom wise: full and sore boobs! thats basically it!! LOL. well not true....had more cramps last night, been having a lot of that lately, could be AF, gas, or implantation.....we shall see tomorrow!!! LOL

FXd for all testing this week for your :bfp:

hope you ladies have a wonderful day!!! :friends:

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Just a quick update. My temps went down a bit more this morning (13 dpo), so I just went ahead and tested, and not surprisingly got a BFN. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the :witch: to get here. Now that the chances of a BFP are slim to none, I just hope she gets here on time, so I can move on.

Grey, your temps are still way high. Have you tried testing with an FRER?

Good luck to everyone testing this week. Hope you get your BFPs. :)


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update. My temps went down a bit more this morning (13 dpo), so I just went ahead and tested, and not surprisingly got a BFN. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the :witch: to get here. Now that the chances of a BFP are slim to none, I just hope she gets here on time, so I can move on.
> 
> Grey, your temps are still way high. Have you tried testing with an FRER?
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing this week. Hope you get your BFPs. :)

Neffie--Booo. Sorry to hear that. :( I know what you mean about wanting to move on. How complicated it all gets!


----------



## lilrojo

well a BFN here.. not surprising though.. should have known better than to test at 9dpo.. but just gets so hard to wait.. we go through all the bding and then to wait another 2 weeks is crazy.. might test again tom as I have a few tests left.. or wait till wednesday.. 
Good luck to all the rest of you testing.. 
Sorry to those who the witch got, next month.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone..
Happy Monday to you..I feel great today after a nice run around the track..exercising does have it's merits..
gl to all our testers and to those who the :witch: cast her spell on once again..we will all continue trying again..


----------



## GreyGirl

jagger said:


> Thanks everyone! Hope it sticks this time!! Have there been any more BFPs since Tuesday? Thanks for all of your encouragement. It makes it easier to go through to have people who understand and who are all rooting for each other! I'm going to stick around here for awhile.

Hope it sticks too! No more that I know of :( It does make it easier having other people around :)



shelleney said:


> Grey - i dont understand it? :wacko: what DPO are you on? And what brand of test did you use this morning?
> xx

I'm on day 14, or 12 if I ovulated at the next dip. I used the ic test again this morning because I hadn't been able to buy any...I bought some tesco ones and some clearblue on the way to work and it was another :bfn: when I got to work i tested again (SMU)...hoping to have more luck tomorrow :(



LiSa2010 said:


> hello TWWers!!!
> grey: did you use a first repsose test? your chart looks very good. maybe test this afternoon. I know they say test in the morning but maybe you'll have luck with afternoon wee LOL. FXd for ya :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> afm: CD36 9DPO - got a temp dip this morning..... 98.2. implantation dip or AF on her way????? if temp rises tomorrow, I will definitely test tomorrow but if its another dip then Im pretty sure the :witch: is on her way!!!!
> symptom wise: full and sore boobs! thats basically it!! LOL. well not true....had more cramps last night, been having a lot of that lately, could be AF, gas, or implantation.....we shall see tomorrow!!! LOL

Not a first response as couldn't get any before this morning. Hoping more luck tomorrow. My temp was the highest yet, which is why I'm confused :( 

Probably an implantation dip...hoping not :af:! Hoping you get it going higher again tomorrow! 



neffie said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update. My temps went down a bit more this morning (13 dpo), so I just went ahead and tested, and not surprisingly got a BFN. Now it's just a matter of waiting for the :witch: to get here. Now that the chances of a BFP are slim to none, I just hope she gets here on time, so I can move on.
> 
> Grey, your temps are still way high. Have you tried testing with an FRER?
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing this week. Hope you get your BFPs. :)

It could go high again tomorrow right? Hoping you're gonna get a surprise :bfp: tomorrow and good lucl! 

They are still high, could plummet tomorrow I guess :( Hoping not though! Not had an FRER yet, I think I have one for tomorrow though...hope I see a :bfp: tomorrow :happydance:



lilrojo said:


> well a BFN here.. not surprising though.. should have known better than to test at 9dpo.. but just gets so hard to wait.. we go through all the bding and then to wait another 2 weeks is crazy.. might test again tom as I have a few tests left.. or wait till wednesday..
> Good luck to all the rest of you testing..
> Sorry to those who the witch got, next month.. :)

It does seem like a lot of waiting doesn't it :( It could still be a +, just give it a couple more days, waiting is so hard :( 



loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: and :hugs: to everyone..
> Happy Monday to you..I feel great today after a nice run around the track..exercising does have it's merits..
> gl to all our testers and to those who the :witch: cast her spell on once again..we will all continue trying again..

Exercise is nice sometimes....not too often here though ;)


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: and :hugs: to everyone..
> Happy Monday to you..I feel great today after a nice run around the track..exercising does have it's merits..
> gl to all our testers and to those who the :witch: cast her spell on once again..we will all continue trying again..

Ah. . . I love running. I wish I could, but the shoulder is too jacked up for that. So it's another day of exercise bike for me. Boo.


----------



## Criosaidh

Ouch.... ](*,) The first bottle of wine was a good idea. :thumbup: The second was not. Niether was the Millers. :nope:

Am now at work doing a non-even-remotely creditable impression of a human being. Read back through the posts and am delighted to note that I can apparently type reasonably comprehensible information even if I can't be relied upon to lie on the floor without hanging on for dear life. :haha:

Ahem. Anyway, as I said previously, I'm going to stay away from temping for at least another month. We're off work on my "O" weekend, so OH is going to think his birthday has come again. :haha:

Going to make a very serious effort not to symptom spot this month as well - I think I'm encouraging my body to do all kinds of craziness just through sheer desperation. So! Enjoy my/ourselves to the max O weekend, then forget it til AF is due. 

Hope all my girls are good, will take the time to respond properly when my brain isn't making a break for it!

:hugs:

Lossa Love,

C


----------



## grandbleu

*Crio* - your spelling is impeccable! :winkwink: 

Glad you enjoyed the 1st bottle :wine: mmmmm....

*Lilerojo* - boo to BFNs :hugs:

*Sam* - Glad you are getting some tests finally but how silly they make you go back and forth for everything. 

*Lisa* - Good luck with testing potentially...hope the temp goes up (10 dpo is still early so don't get down if you don't get a BFP).

*Love* - excellent on your run. Thanks for telling me about your schooling...it's a long road but you will be so happy to be independent and have your own patients and everything at the end. 

*Grey* - :dust: hope your next test is positive!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Grand :hugs:

How you doing? I'm starting to get more 'symptoms', but I'm guessing it could also be the :witch: approaching...I've had slightly sore :holly: and I was MEGA tired today without even being sleep deprived...I'm hoping tomorrow it'll be a :bfp:


----------



## Amberyll23

Just me lurking again, I can't resist following you all, even when I am in the OTWW!!

Crio--Ouch! Been there with the wine, drink lots of water today, hun! It should help you feel better!

Grey--I've had my fingers crossed for you all weekend, crossing my toes for you now too! Your temp looks great so far!

Lil--sorry about your BFN. :hugs: But 9 dpo is way early, so don't give up!

Lisa--Fingers and toes crossed for you too! 

Hello to all you other TWW ladies! I hope your DPOs turn into BFPS!!


----------



## lilrojo

I knew it was probably way to early when I opened the test but stupidly did it anyways.. oh well keep at it until the witch arrives... def keep you all updated.. 

Grey-Fxed you get your pos. tomorrow.. crazy how long some have to wait for it.. and some get it at 10dpo.. insane..


----------



## sarah55

Wow I have finally found you guys- thanks for the link Grandbleu :) I recognise a few of the names on here but for those of you I don't know, just saying hi!

I don't chart/temp or anything similar (not really sure how to if I'm honest!) and feel kind of different to many of you-as since my d & c on the 1st November, I have yet to have the pleasure of my first AF and so therefore have never known when I was going to ovulate. However, very randomly last Wednesday I decided to do an ovulation test and it 
came back positive (can only put it down to fate), so here I am in the 2ww, with you lovely ladies, but if I'm honest i can't quite believe that the test was right and so have my doubts.

Kizzy again, big big congratulations- you make me feel so positive seeing as we were in the same boat at exactly the same time :)

And my fingers are well and truly crossed for everyone else

Sxx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *Sarah* :wave: Welcome! I know isn't it amazing for Kizzy :) Trust me...temping and all that is not all it's cracked up to be...Crio doesn't do it and I think SamIam is giving it a break....I haven't temped yet this cycle because I'm just so sick of it so don't feel out of it. 

So excited for you that you managed to catch the O day - how many DPO are you now (I'm assuming it's been about a week so maybe like 7 days???) FXed for you and plenty of :dust:

*Grey* - took a look at your chart and it's still looking really really good...mine is always plunging by 13 or 14 dpo and yours is still going up. What's your usual LP length???


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!
Wow, I was gone for four days and had THIRTY PAGES to read in order to catch up!!! 
It made me sad to see all the :bfn:s and reports of :witch: visits, but I haven't given up hope for anyone! We can do this!:thumbup:
neffie: BOO! I leave you alone for a weekend and you jump ship! [-X Sorry about the :bfn: Are you going to try holding off until AF is late, or have you fallen off the wagon completely? :haha:
kizzy and jagger: Good to see you dropping in for visits! Hopefully we can join you in PAL very, very soon! Kiz, I couldn't imagine not being nervous. It does seem unfair that you can't relax and enjoy this time, but hopefully you'll feel more confident once you have your first ultrasound. :happydance:
GG, Lil and Lisa: Hang in there! Try to resist the urge to POAS! :ignore:
Sam: :hugs: I say screw FF and temping! :finger: At least for a little while. I know, easier said than done, but try to take a deep breath and think of other things this month. Do things that'll make you happy. Travel if you can! And of course, we're always here for support. :friends:
AFM: I had a great time in Toronto. It was so nice to be able to get out of town for a few days and be a tourist. I ate lots of delicious food and got to catch up with my BF. I also got to spend time with her 1-year-old daughter, who is adorable. It was my birthday on Saturday, so we went out to eat in a great Italian restaurant. Seriously, the food in TO is to die for!
TTFN!


----------



## GreyGirl

Welcome Sarah :) 

Thanks everyone....well, another :bfn: but my temp is ever higher this morning! I don't get it...I've been using the tesco ones now...maybe tomorrow I'll break out the clearblue digital one and see what it says...I'm 15dpo which is the maximum luteal phase FF has got on record...so something's going on, not sure what...


----------



## shelleney

Grey! Break out the clearblue digi and :test:
It just HAS to show a BFP surely?!
FXd for you Darling!!! :dust:
xx


----------



## samiam

Grey--Oh dear. SO confusing! I agree that you should break out the digi.


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies!

Well I am out :cry:
The:witch: got me last nite!

On a positive note tho it has come exactly 4 weeks after my mc so hopefully my body is back to normal now!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

BellasMummy said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Well I am out :cry:
> The:witch: got me last nite!
> 
> On a positive note tho it has come exactly 4 weeks after my mc so hopefully my body is back to normal now!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

It is good news that you are back in the game. Sorry about the :witch:, though.


----------



## sarah55

I think that I am now 6 dpo, doesn't help that i feel so nauseous, but I have a cold so all very misleading :(

Grey, I know I don't know you that well yet, but I have everything crossed for you today :))


----------



## kizzyt

FX'd for you Grey, I hope this is it!

hey everyone, hope you're all well. I am still keeping my eye on you all xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Grey! Break out the clearblue digi and :test:
> It just HAS to show a BFP surely?!
> FXd for you Darling!!! :dust:
> xx

Thanks - I'm hoping it will! Is the clearblue with conception indicator more accurate and good at reading early? 



samiam said:


> Grey--Oh dear. SO confusing! I agree that you should break out the digi.

Thanks :) Should i break it out tonight or tomorrow though? I only bought 2 digi as they are expensive! 



BellasMummy said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Well I am out :cry:
> The:witch: got me last nite!
> 
> On a positive note tho it has come exactly 4 weeks after my mc so hopefully my body is back to normal now!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

So sorry :witch: got you :( On the positive side it does sound like your body is getting back to normal :hugs:



sarah55 said:


> I think that I am now 6 dpo, doesn't help that i feel so nauseous, but I have a cold so all very misleading :(
> 
> Grey, I know I don't know you that well yet, but I have everything crossed for you today :))

Hopefully when your cold has cleared up you'll be able to know what's going on! Thanks, I'm sure we'll get to know each other soon :)



kizzyt said:


> FX'd for you Grey, I hope this is it!
> 
> hey everyone, hope you're all well. I am still keeping my eye on you all xxx

Thanks - me too! 
How are you doing kizzy?


:hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope things are going well...Do we have a sister thread in the pregnancy group area?


----------



## samiam

I think they say that FMU is best. So, tomorrow morning?


----------



## kizzyt

GreyGirl said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you Grey, I hope this is it!
> 
> hey everyone, hope you're all well. I am still keeping my eye on you all xxx
> 
> Thanks - me too!
> How are you doing kizzy?
> 
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope things are going well...Do we have a sister thread in the pregnancy group area?Click to expand...


I am doing well thanks hun, some "stretching pains" etc going on but not as freaked out by them as I was last time as at least now I know what they are!!

I havent started a thread in the PAL section yet, waiting for people to come over with me as right now I think it might seem random if I am just a loner with my own "femme fetales" group and they might think I am weird in there! I have been in the first tri forum the last couple of days and found some other "prime time" (aka older) ladies in there so that's nice :)


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning ladies!!!

sarah: welcome!! sorry for your loss. FXd for your :bfp: soon! :hugs:
Bellas: sorry the :witch: got you!!! :hugs:

:wave: everyone!!! :hugs:

AFM: CD37 - 10DPO: I know it's still a little early to test but I know that a lot of women get their :bfp: at 10DPO so I went ahead and tested bcuz I got a temp rise this morning and it was a :bfn: BOOOOOOOO!!! LOL I tested with FRER.... Im just as confused as Grey is... if I don't get my :bfp: this month I will be NTNP the next two months bcuz I am in the middle of planning my daughter's sweet 16 for the second week of April....and don't want to be stressed with temping and charting and symptom spotting and all the stress that comes with TTC.... I want to give all my attention to my daughter who I am so proud of. I got her ceremony gown last week and she tried it on and she looked so beautiful...I almost cried but didn't.... don't know how Im going to keep those tears in the day of the party... LOL 

thanks ladies for all the good lucks and well wishes...

good luck and FXd to those testing!!! hope you get your :bfp:

wishing everyone a happy Tuesday!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## sar0417

aww! I expected some bfp's when I got back!! 

I also gave in yesturday and it was :bfn: :cry: so im going sit back and wait for :witch:

I don't feel pregnant and have lost any symptoms I thought I may have had so come on ladies one of us need to get that :bfp:

Good luck to you all!! Sorry to those who are out! Will keep you informed!! xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..
welcome sarah..
sam/sarah..temping is exhausting to me..so i just don't do it..i use the opk's to help predict my o day..
grey/neffie..i hope you guys can give us a :bfp:
i hope everyone is doing well..i had a few pages to read to get caught up but for some reason..i have withdrawals from our group if i don't stop in a few times a day :)
crio..you do spell well while under the influence..
have a great day ladies..i'm off to my bed for some zzzzzzz


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> I think they say that FMU is best. So, tomorrow morning?

Thanks, I'll rock out the digi in the morning :_



kizzyt said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you Grey, I hope this is it!
> 
> hey everyone, hope you're all well. I am still keeping my eye on you all xxx
> 
> Thanks - me too!
> How are you doing kizzy?
> 
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to everyone! Hope things are going well...Do we have a sister thread in the pregnancy group area?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am doing well thanks hun, some "stretching pains" etc going on but not as freaked out by them as I was last time as at least now I know what they are!!
> 
> I havent started a thread in the PAL section yet, waiting for people to come over with me as right now I think it might seem random if I am just a loner with my own "femme fetales" group and they might think I am weird in there! I have been in the first tri forum the last couple of days and found some other "prime time" (aka older) ladies in there so that's nice :)Click to expand...

Hopefully I'll be there soon! They won't think you're weird, you could just be 'keeping the sear warm' 



LiSa2010 said:


> good morning ladies!!!
> 
> sarah: welcome!! sorry for your loss. FXd for your :bfp: soon! :hugs:
> Bellas: sorry the :witch: got you!!! :hugs:
> 
> :wave: everyone!!! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: CD37 - 10DPO: I know it's still a little early to test but I know that a lot of women get their :bfp: at 10DPO so I went ahead and tested bcuz I got a temp rise this morning and it was a :bfn: BOOOOOOOO!!! LOL I tested with FRER.... Im just as confused as Grey is... if I don't get my :bfp: this month I will be NTNP the next two months bcuz I am in the middle of planning my daughter's sweet 16 for the second week of April....and don't want to be stressed with temping and charting and symptom spotting and all the stress that comes with TTC.... I want to give all my attention to my daughter who I am so proud of. I got her ceremony gown last week and she tried it on and she looked so beautiful...I almost cried but didn't.... don't know how Im going to keep those tears in the day of the party... LOL
> 
> thanks ladies for all the good lucks and well wishes...
> 
> good luck and FXd to those testing!!! hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> wishing everyone a happy Tuesday!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :friends:

Good luck with all that planning, hope you get your :bfp: this month :D It is confusing when you think it's going one way and throws you a curve ball!



sar0417 said:


> aww! I expected some bfp's when I got back!!
> 
> I also gave in yesturday and it was :bfn: :cry: so im going sit back and wait for :witch:
> 
> I don't feel pregnant and have lost any symptoms I thought I may have had so come on ladies one of us need to get that :bfp:
> 
> Good luck to you all!! Sorry to those who are out! Will keep you informed!! xx

Hope you get a :bfp: tomorrow and those symptoms come back :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - Your temps are so awesome I can't believe there is not a BFP to go along...I am hoping that your tests are not that sensitive. I hope you get your BFP!!!

*Bella* - sorry about the evil witch :hugs:


*KizzyT* - Lovely to see you and glad you are having stretching pains..all sounds very good. We are all trying our best to join you fast so you won't be lonely in PAL! 

*Lisa* - Sorry about the BFN - it's true 10DPO is good for some ladies but you are still in the game as depending on when the egg implanted you still have loads of time to get a BFP :)

*Sar* - down with BFNs - so sorry:hugs:

*Anna* - sounds like an awesome time in Toronto! 

*AFM*: Nothing much just in classes during the day and planning lessons and such at night. TTCing...no extreme measures this time around...just conceive plus if I need it. Just started temping again because my O day has been a little late and early after my miscarriage so I really want to track it but it's been glorious to forget the thermometer for 10 whole days!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--Temps going up and staying up is such a good sign, wierd that you have not gotten a BFP yet! But until the witch comes, keep testing every couple of days, that is what I would do. Fingers still crossed for you!

Bella--sorry about the witch! :hugs:

Kizzyt--yay on stretchy pains! baby is making room! I am so glad you are keeping up with us here and hopefully enough of us will get our BFPs soon so we can have a nice thread going in the PAL!

LiSa--posted in the OTWW, 10 dpo is still early, keep testing and AF stay away!!

Sar--sorry to hear about your BFN, but keep positive, as long as AF is not here, you are still in there! Fx'd for you!

Sarah--welcome, welcome! Glad to see another wonderful lady joining us!

Anna-(also posted in otww) wb hun! glad you had fun on your trip!


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - Your temps are so awesome I can't believe there is not a BFP to go along...I am hoping that your tests are not that sensitive. I hope you get your BFP!!!
> 
> *AFM*: Nothing much just in classes during the day and planning lessons and such at night. TTCing...no extreme measures this time around...just conceive plus if I need it. Just started temping again because my O day has been a little late and early after my miscarriage so I really want to track it but it's been glorious to forget the thermometer for 10 whole days!

Thanks :D I'm hoping it'll be tomorrow! 

It is bliss to forget a thermometer for a while isn't it!? Good luck with this cycle :dust:



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--Temps going up and staying up is such a good sign, wierd that you have not gotten a BFP yet! But until the witch comes, keep testing every couple of days, that is what I would do. Fingers still crossed for you!

Thanks :D Tis weird...

UPDATE: I had a little bit of EWCM in my pee today when I tested, I entered that into FF and it's changed my guessed O day! It now says I'm 13DPO not 15DPO...which gives me more hope because it looks like a more normal pattern and means I would have been less likely to show up and HCG yet...here's my chart now...look any better? (the o day was 2 days prior before)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b/?i=4130724&


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - I can't remember what is your normal LP length?

(PS. Chart looks amazing whether it's 13 or 15 dpo...it just keeps going up and up!)


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - I can't remember what is your normal LP length?
> 
> (PS. Chart looks amazing whether it's 13 or 15 dpo...it just keeps going up and up!)

My average is 13 days, my min is 11 and longest is 15days...so still hope yet!


----------



## grandbleu

That's mine as well - a random short and long (11 and 16) but normally 13/14 days. I'd say there is still a lot of hope! :dust: X


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies

WOW...lot to catch up on!

Welcome Sarah! Sorry to everyone whom the stinking :witch: got. Good luck to everyone who got BFNs, but are still waiting for AF to arrive.

Grey - I hope you get that coveted :bfp: tomorrow. Your chart looks pretty darn awesome.

Anna - Don't worry, I didn't jump ship. :winkwink: I pulled out a test yesterday only to confirm my suspicion of a BFN. :rofl: Haven't tested today, and am not SS. So team Annie is still in full swing. :thumbup:

AFM, let's just say that I'll be one surprised chick if I get a BFP this cycle. Got the results back from my bloods, and the nurse was very happy to report that my HCG levels have gone back to normal. :shrug: Of course she was happy...she thought that I was going to be Ms. Goody Two-Shoes, and wait a whole cycle before trying again. :dohh: The bloods were taken at 10 dpo. So unless that was one slow egg, I'm definitely out this cycle. Hope to know tomorrow, as AF has never been late. If I'm not getting a BFP this cycle, then I want AF, damn it! Don't have time to waste here. :haha: By the way, I'm going to ditch temping as well next cycle, and just go with OPKs.


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> That's mine as well - a random short and long (11 and 16) but normally 13/14 days. I'd say there is still a lot of hope! :dust: X

Hope so! 



neffie said:


> :hi: Ladies
> Grey - I hope you get that coveted :bfp: tomorrow. Your chart looks pretty darn awesome.
> 
> AFM, let's just say that I'll be one surprised chick if I get a BFP this cycle. Got the results back from my bloods, and the nurse was very happy to report that my HCG levels have gone back to normal. :shrug: Of course she was happy...she thought that I was going to be Ms. Goody Two-Shoes, and wait a whole cycle before trying again. :dohh: The bloods were taken at 10 dpo. So unless that was one slow egg, I'm definitely out this cycle. Hope to know tomorrow, as AF has never been late. If I'm not getting a BFP this cycle, then I want AF, damn it! Don't have time to waste here. :haha: By the way, I'm going to ditch temping as well next cycle, and just go with OPKs.

You could still get a :bfp: and could be a slow egg...hope so for you :) Why ditching temps? 


AFM: I read up on FF why it changed the ovulation date...and it said that because EWCM after ovulation is often a sign of a soon to arrive :witch: and so obviously it's guessing my luteal phase it about to end in the flippin witch :( :( I've been really down about it tonight...:cry::cry: I just feel like I'm going to wake up tomorrow with a period or a much lower temp...my chart was looking so nice, so I'm guessing that means it would be a chemical and I'd be so close and so far :cry::cry:


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> You could still get a :bfp: and could be a slow egg...hope so for you :) Why ditching temps?
> 
> AFM: I read up on FF why it changed the ovulation date...and it said that because EWCM after ovulation is often a sign of a soon to arrive :witch: and so obviously it's guessing my luteal phase it about to end in the flippin witch :( :( I've been really down about it tonight...:cry::cry: I just feel like I'm going to wake up tomorrow with a period or a much lower temp...my chart was looking so nice, so I'm guessing that means it would be a chemical and I'd be so close and so far :cry::cry:

I guess I just want to take a different approach next cycle. It is a harrowing schedule temping everyday, and it can get pretty nerve wrecking in the 2WW. Although I must admit that on the whole, it's pretty fun to see what your cycles are like month to month. :winkwink: I may still chart around O time to see if my O date goes back to normal next cycle (I O'd later than usual this cycle). If AF comes tomorrow, I'll know that at least my cycle is not out of whack completely. I'm assuming my temps will dip tomorrow to indicate that the :witch: is on her way. I'll still take that over not seeing her tomorrow, but continuing to get a BFN. 

Don't lose hope....take your high temps as a great sign. That's definitely something to be optimistic about. :thumbup: As annoying as it is, wait until AF gets here. And don't interpret a great chart & a BFN at the same time as a chemical. You'll never know if it was a chemical or not...and in my opinion, what you don't know can't hurt....Chin up chick! :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello all!

Grey: I agree with everyone else: your chart looks great! If you're only 13dpo then that would explain the :bfn:, as there wouldn't be enough HCG yet. Right? Right? Chin up!

Bellas: Having a nice, normal period is a good sign. Get back on that horse!

Kizzy: How are you feeling besides the growing pains? Any sickness? I know it's still early, but as soon as you get enough bloat you'll have to post a picture for us! :happydance:

Lisa: You're not out yet! But maybe taking a couple of months off if you don't get your BFP this cycle might be good if it'll only cause you stress. And of course, you hear so many stories of women getting pregnant when they do it the "stress-free" way. (whatever that is!) 

Sarah: :hi: welcome! Did you hear about this thread through grandbleu?

neffie: good to see you back on the wagon. Is :witch: due tomorrow?

Sar: Hang in there! How many days until :witch: is due?

:hi: to everyone else! Sorry if I missed you!

AFM: Well, today was supposed to be the expected due date for my baby. :baby:
My husband and I had nicknamed him/her 'the little builder' because I was always feeling the stretching and cramping. Sadly, he/she was so excited to come into this world that they started building too early and never made it to the uterus. I found out it was an ectopic on the 25th of June, and said goodbye later that night at 10 weeks and 5 days. It's been a tough half a year since, and I think about my little builder every day. :cry:
To be honest, I thought today would be a lot more difficult than it actually has been. Of course I feel great sadness, and I can't help but think about how different my life would be if the ectopic hadn't happened, but I think I've very recently found a bit of peace and acceptance and that makes it a lot easier to cope. Also, being able to share my feelings with you wonderful ladies makes it so much easier to deal with. Thank you all. :friends:
Anyways, thanks for listening.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Hello all!
> 
> AFM: Well, today was supposed to be the expected due date for my baby. :baby:
> My husband and I had nicknamed him/her 'the little builder' because I was always feeling the stretching and cramping. Sadly, he/she was so excited to come into this world that they started building too early and never made it to the uterus. I found out it was an ectopic on the 25th of June, and said goodbye later that night at 10 weeks and 5 days. It's been a tough half a year since, and I think about my little builder every day. :cry:
> To be honest, I thought today would be a lot more difficult than it actually has been. Of course I feel great sadness, and I can't help but think about how different my life would be if the ectopic hadn't happened, but I think I've very recently found a bit of peace and acceptance and that makes it a lot easier to cope. Also, being able to share my feelings with you wonderful ladies makes it so much easier to deal with. Thank you all. :friends:
> Anyways, thanks for listening.

Anna--Aw. . . Thanks for sharing this with us. I'm so sorry for your loss and I loved hearing about your "little builder." Keep hope in your heart and accept this :hugs: from me, your future bump buddy.


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> :
> 
> AFM, let's just say that I'll be one surprised chick if I get a BFP this cycle. Got the results back from my bloods, and the nurse was very happy to report that my HCG levels have gone back to normal. :shrug: Of course she was happy...she thought that I was going to be Ms. Goody Two-Shoes, and wait a whole cycle before trying again. :dohh: The bloods were taken at 10 dpo. So unless that was one slow egg, I'm definitely out this cycle. Hope to know tomorrow, as AF has never been late. If I'm not getting a BFP this cycle, then I want AF, damn it! Don't have time to waste here. :haha: By the way, I'm going to ditch temping as well next cycle, and just go with OPKs.

Neffie--So we are in the same exact place (I think). I just had my bloods taken and they were hCG back to normal and I think my AF is here today. I hate to sound so excited about your AF, but I've been feeling as if everyone's AF was the exact two week opposite of when mine was and I was picturing myself alone in the OTWW and then in this one after everyone else moved into PAL. So we're cycle buddies (I hope). :happydance: And then we can be bump buddies. So, if you and Anna combined are team Annie, can I join somehow? Team Sannie? :haha:


----------



## RGN

Hi ladies -

I have been popping in every day to read up on everyone just haven't had time to post. 

Fingers crossed to everyone testing soon and I'm so sorry to everyone that got evil AF. 

Anna - Thinking of you on this tough day. I hope you get you BFP very soon.

Grey - I had heard that increased CM was a sign of pregnancy ... But maybe that's just regular CM and not EWCM? Regardless, I wouldn't let that discourage you! And I didn't really get a solid line on a FRER until 17 DPO so don't give up!

Kizzyt - I'll move over to PAL with you, although I too am happy hanging out here :)

AFM - Still not many symptoms - have gotten terrible headaches every day for the past few days and am super bloated (I had to un-button my jeans while driving the other day!). I've been testing every day and the line is definitely getting much darker. I know that's not scientific but gives me comfort that my HCG levels are rising. I have my next blood test on Thurs.


----------



## sar0417

Thanks ladies.. :hugs: you all keep me sane!! All this waiting isn't easy after a few months.

Anna - counting from CD1 the :witch: should be here Friday but as of fertility friend it could be today so im either 16dpo or 12dpo :wacko: :shrug:

Im just going to wait to see what happens. My temps are still high at 37 but I just dont feel it and BFN's 

Might take another test tomorrow.

:dust: to you all!


----------



## neffie

Anna - Glad you had a great time in Toronto. That's a cool name you and your OH came up with for your lost bean. :hugs: I can only imagine the pain you went through, but if anything it has made you stronger...and the joy will be so much more when you have your forever bean. :) AFM, yes :af: is due tomorrow. I just want her to get here already, since the chances of a BFP are not looking too good. :blush:

Sam - Good to know that I'll have company in the OTWW. It does seem to go by faster when you're not in it alone. And I like the future bump buddy idea too. :haha: You can absolutely join team 'Sannie'.....but only if you don't SS. It is a rather exclusive club around these parts of BnB.:haha:

RGN - Glad to see things are coming along well. Good luck for your blood test. :)

Sar - Good luck for when you test. :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

GreyGirl!!!
Wakey wakey!
Do that digi please :test:
I woke up early especially to congratulate you on your :bfp: so hurry up!
:dust:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Anna.
Just read your post about your Little Builder. Im so sorry Hun.
As you know, I also had an ectopic in June, and its my due date this Friday. So I know how you feel.
If you want to talk, you know where I am.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> I guess I just want to take a different approach next cycle. It is a harrowing schedule temping everyday, and it can get pretty nerve wrecking in the 2WW. Although I must admit that on the whole, it's pretty fun to see what your cycles are like month to month. :winkwink: I may still chart around O time to see if my O date goes back to normal next cycle (I O'd later than usual this cycle). If AF comes tomorrow, I'll know that at least my cycle is not out of whack completely. I'm assuming my temps will dip tomorrow to indicate that the :witch: is on her way. I'll still take that over not seeing her tomorrow, but continuing to get a BFN.
> 
> Don't lose hope....take your high temps as a great sign. That's definitely something to be optimistic about. :thumbup: As annoying as it is, wait until AF gets here. And don't interpret a great chart & a BFN at the same time as a chemical. You'll never know if it was a chemical or not...and in my opinion, what you don't know can't hurt....Chin up chick! :flower:

I can totally understand why you wouldn't want to temp this month, it is exhausting and I've even had 'Inception' type dreams within dreams about temping and often wake up in the night and try not to move in case it disturbs my temps! It takes over your life! But without it I'd feel less in control - so each to their own and I hope this cycle is your cycle :dust:

Thanks :D It is really slow, I guess I'm just fed up of waiting this cycle, it's day 43 already :(



Anna Purna said:


> Grey: I agree with everyone else: your chart looks great! If you're only 13dpo then that would explain the :bfn:, as there wouldn't be enough HCG yet. Right? Right? Chin up!
> 
> AFM: Well, today was supposed to be the expected due date for my baby. :baby:
> My husband and I had nicknamed him/her 'the little builder' because I was always feeling the stretching and cramping. Sadly, he/she was so excited to come into this world that they started building too early and never made it to the uterus. I found out it was an ectopic on the 25th of June, and said goodbye later that night at 10 weeks and 5 days. It's been a tough half a year since, and I think about my little builder every day. :cry:
> To be honest, I thought today would be a lot more difficult than it actually has been. Of course I feel great sadness, and I can't help but think about how different my life would be if the ectopic hadn't happened, but I think I've very recently found a bit of peace and acceptance and that makes it a lot easier to cope. Also, being able to share my feelings with you wonderful ladies makes it so much easier to deal with. Thank you all. :friends:
> Anyways, thanks for listening.

Thanks Anna :hugs: I'm hoping that's the case. 

So sorry about your builder, what a lovely nickname and reason why :) I know what it's like to have ectopic and I can imagine how you're feeling on your DD, mine was back in Dec and it wasn't easy. :hugs: for today :)



RGN said:


> Grey - I had heard that increased CM was a sign of pregnancy ... But maybe that's just regular CM and not EWCM? Regardless, I wouldn't let that discourage you! And I didn't really get a solid line on a FRER until 17 DPO so don't give up!
> 
> AFM - Still not many symptoms - have gotten terrible headaches every day for the past few days and am super bloated (I had to un-button my jeans while driving the other day!). I've been testing every day and the line is definitely getting much darker. I know that's not scientific but gives me comfort that my HCG levels are rising. I have my next blood test on Thurs.

I'm hoping you're right and I get a line soon! 

So glad the line is getting darker! Hoping just nice symptoms for you :)


AFM: I tested on a digi clearblue and it feels sooo much harsher when there are words saying NOT PREGNANT, I feel gutted this morning :( (There was also an advert on TV for those tests just after) I also had a 0.2temp dip this morning...I'm hoping it doesn't mean that darned :witch: is on her way :( I was holding onto the high temps as my positive sign, but now with it going lower, I don't know how to feel, I'm hoping it stays or goes higher tomorrow :(


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> GreyGirl!!!
> Wakey wakey!
> Do that digi please :test:
> I woke up early especially to congratulate you on your :bfp: so hurry up!
> :dust:
> xx

Awww thanks :D I did a digi test and got a NOT PREGNANT screaming at me :( So maybe a little early for any bfp celebrations :( But I appreciate the thought, thanks :D :hugs: 
How are you doing?


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grey. Im so sorry about the :bfn:
Please stay positive, its not over yet.
:dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Oh Grey. Im so sorry about the :bfn:
> Please stay positive, its not over yet.
> :dust:
> xx

Thank you :hugs: I'm trying really hard to stay positive...but it's getting harder with each :bfn:


----------



## shelleney

I know its hard. But I didnt get my :bfp: til I was a week late last time. Had lots of :bfn:s before that. FXd for you, Hun :dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - BIG HUGS :hugs: Your chart looked so great it's normal to build up hope and expectation. :hugs: FXed still for you!

*Anna* - So sorry about your "little builder" (I love that name). I imagine how life would be so different as well if I had our baby now. It's one of the hardest things to cope with. I read an essay by a woman that explained it like a fork in the road of your life when you have a miscarriage and you are forced to take the road you didn't want to be on (the one without baby). But there is this road of your life with the baby on it (the other road) and at first it's really close to you but then like all forks in the road it gets further and further away from your actual reality. Hmmm....I'm not explaining it so well. I'm going to find the quote: _"At the moment I found out I had miscarried &#8212; April 28, 2008, 2:15 P.M. &#8212; time itself split into two paths. The timeline I was supposed to follow veered one way, and I went in the other, ridiculous direction, this road down which I wouldn&#8217;t have a baby in November. I shouldn&#8217;t even be writing this, you see, because I&#8217;m not supposed to be here. Two roads diverged, and I took the one I didn&#8217;t want to travel, because the other had a ROAD CLOSED sign across it. I continue farther and farther down this road, and the longer I go, the angrier I get. But, of course, there&#8217;s no way back. "_

:hugs: I know it's a day late but I didn't know yesterday but I will light a candle tonight when the sun sets for your little builder.


----------



## sarah55

Sarah: :hi: welcome! Did you hear about this thread through grandbleu?


I certainly did and boy am I glad she did! This place is so good, nice to chat with others in that awful 2ww. 

Grey, so sorry for your bfn, but don't give up hope yet- your still in with a chance :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Grey--Hang in there, hon. You're not out yet!!

Grand--That quote made me cry. Thanks for posting it. 

Sarah--Welcome! I remember you from way-back when. Good to see you on here with us.

AFM: really weepy today. Thought I was having AF yesterday, but so far today, minimal spotting again, which means that I am back in the middle of nowhere again. And I think the codeine I took for my shoulder pain last night is making me depressed, which makes me depressed, because if so, I will choose pain over depression. Depressing, no? Can't even make myself feel better by taking a run, because the shoulder is so fubar. So it's off to the exercise bike with my glasses on (to hide my puffy eyes). Sorry I am such a sad sack, ladies. Maybe I just need a good cry.


----------



## sarah55

Hey! Good to be in touch with you again! Listen if it's a good old cry you feel like then do it- this whole waiting game and symptom spotting plays havoc with our emotions. I should know, I've been up one minute and down the next, fed up of waiting, then excited as to what's around that corner. It's good to be excercising though, I find it helps, although falling into that trap of not being bothered- but going to dust off the old bike at the weekend and get me some excercise!! Hope your feeling better hun xx


----------



## shelleney

Gosh Grand. That quote made me cry....coz its so true!!! :cry:
I dont suppose you have the link to the whole essay do you? Reading it all may help me describe my feelings better when people ask me.
Thanks for posting it, Hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

It comes from an essay that a woman wrote when she had a miscarriage - it's very good! I will post it here in its entirety. It helped me - I'm glad it's helping others here. It really captures the feelings we go through so well. 


Spoiler
*Eighteen Attempts At Writing About a Miscarriage

Alice Bradley
*
I was alone with the doctor when I found out. I had come in for an emergency appointment because that morning Id happened to notice the tiniest of smears on my toilet paper, a light brown smudge. Scott had asked if he should come with me, but Id said no; it was nothing. If I hadnt glanced down at the paper, I wouldnt have known. I was eleven weeks along. There had been no problems before this. It was my second pregnancy. I knew that strange fluids and sensations were the order of the day. Who goes to the doctor because of a smudge she can barely see? I called and said, Im sure its nothing. Im sure Im being silly. I should just calm down, right? 
Its probably nothing, the nurse on call had said, but come in, just for your peace of mind. 

Im sure Im not the only woman out there who has a problem with the word miscarriage. It sounds like a mistake I made: Whoopsie, I dropped the baby. I was carrying her all wrong. Forgive me. But what are the alternatives? I lost the baby? How bad a mother do you have to be to misplace a baby whos inside you? The baby died is a little too direct for most people. And lets not be dramatic about it; it wasnt quite a baby yet. Almost. But not yet. 

The doctor  she wasnt my regular doctor, just the one on call the day I rushed in for my peace-of-mind ultrasound  said that nothing Id done could have caused this miscarriage. That was the first thing she said after shed told me the baby was gone. It hadnt even occurred to me that it might have been something I had done, so my mind raced with the possibilities. Had I done something wrong? How many ways could I blame myself for this? 

The very first thing the doctor said was Im so sorry. I didnt understand. What was she sorry about? Was she sorry that the ultrasound machine wasnt working correctly? Wasnt that the reason the baby hadnt seemed to be doing much of anything? But of course I did understand. I knew perfectly well. After she left the room, I called Scott and repeated her words: Im so sorry. The nurse brought in a cup of water and said sorry again to me as I sobbed and sobbed, and I apologized back for making so much noise. We echoed, I am sure, a chorus of voices throughout time saying the same thing for the same reasons. Im so sorry, so so sorry. So many voices apologizing for something none of us have any reason to be sorry about. Im looking right at you, God, you jerk. 

The doctor gave me the news while the ultrasound wand was still inside me. That alone can be traumatic. You are not supposed to be given bad news while you are being penetrated. To the doctors reading this: remove the well-lubricated instrument before you tell the patient her baby is dead, especially if you care at all about her ever having sex again. Thats a tip for you. Youre welcome. 

Someone told me about the Jizo bodhisattva in Buddhism, who serves as a guide for lost and unborn children. A few days after the miscarriage I found that I couldnt cry  I needed to, but when I tried, I could manage only a dry whimper, which was unattractive as well as unsatisfying. So I went online to search for a Jizo to purchase. A little moon-faced icon to hold, I thought, would surely bring on the tears. But most of the statues I found were jolly, roly-poly ivory figures  completely wrong for the occasion. Then I found the Jizo I needed: a four-inch-high cast-iron statue, his hands clasped, his eyes cast down. Small, dark, tasteful. He showed up, and instantly I hated him. But I cant get rid of him, so he sits on my dresser, inviting my wrath. He is hard and cold, no matter how long I press him between my palms, and he leaves my hands smelling like blood. He seems the right weight for bashing in someones skull. Ive tried to think of him as my ally, but he just feels like the worlds crappiest consolation prize: Hey, you lost a baby, but at least you can have this iron cudgel. I told all this to a particularly contented Buddhist friend of mine, who laughed and said the Buddha would approve of me hating him, that he could handle it. Yeah, well, I hate you too, I said, and she laughed some more. 

At the moment I found out I had miscarried  April 28, 2008, 2:15 P.M.  time itself split into two paths. The timeline I was supposed to follow veered one way, and I went in the other, ridiculous direction, this road down which I wouldnt have a baby in November. I shouldnt even be writing this, you see, because Im not supposed to be here. Two roads diverged, and I took the one I didnt want to travel, because the other had a ROAD CLOSED sign across it. I continue farther and farther down this road, and the longer I go, the angrier I get. But, of course, theres no way back. 

What I did that may have caused this: I ran for the train. I drank a Coke. I had a sip of coffee. I had two sips of wine. I ate way too many cookies. I didnt eat enough fruits and vegetables. I forgot to take my prenatal vitamins six times. I never did take those omega-3 capsules. (I was more concerned about the fishy aftertaste than my baby.) I petted my cat right after she used the litter box and probably didnt wash my hands. I took Tylenol three times. I wasnt sure I wanted another child. I laughed too hard. 

The day before I found out I had miscarried, I was murdering daylilies. They had propagated all over the damn yard, shamelessly spreading from our neighbors property into ours, the showoffs. I hacked away at their extensive underground root system and pulled up lily after lily. I was sweaty and tired, but I really wanted those lilies gone, so I kept digging and pulling. A vague worry crept over me about the baby, but I didnt think too much about it. The sky was gunmetal gray (almost as dark as the Jizo I would own two weeks later), but it never did rain. I was in a bad mood and enjoying hacking at the roots. A deep, pulling ache kept spreading across my abdomen. The baby had already been dead for a week. 

Theres so much Im grateful for, of course. Im grateful that I already have a child, a beautiful six-year-old boy named Henry. Im grateful that my husband and I are healthy and young(ish) and can try again, if we ever manage to have sex without my crying. (Someday! Cross your fingers!) Im grateful that it didnt happen later in the pregnancy, that I didnt get even more attached, if that would have been possible. (I was already talking to my unborn fetus every day, gazing at the ultrasound printout, coming up with names.) Im grateful that I didnt have a stillbirth. Im grateful that Henry didnt know about the pregnancy, that we didnt have to deal with his heartbreak on top of ours. I know all the reasons I should be grateful, but if you try to remind me of even one of them, I will punch you right in your head. 

I had miscarried a full week before I found out. The life inside me had ended, and I didnt even know it. It took a doctor to tell me. For one whole week I was conversing with someone who wasnt even there. Its like being on the phone, and the call gets cut off, but youre still gabbing away like an idiot. Its the sort of thing you should notice: that theres something dead inside you. Your body really should let you in on that information. Actually, I had started to feel a little different: less nauseated, less headachy. I had felt the same way during my first pregnancy, at around the same time. I had panicked then, but now all I felt was relief that I was entering the easy part of pregnancy. I had no suspicions, no premonitory dreams  just a pain as I attempted to garden, and then the most insignificant spotting you could ever imagine. 

When I was pregnant with Henry, I would announce to Scott on Monday what part of him I would be forming that week. My project for this week, I would say, is fingernails. Or during dinner I would pause and say, Shhh, Im developing his spinal cord. I would clamp my eyes shut, and then open them. Done. It was a joke, but I also sort of believed it. I engage in this kind of magical thinking quite often. I keep planes aloft with my thoughts. I cant let my mind wander during a root canal because if I do, the dentist will forget his years of training and accidentally remove my tongue. (Why werent you paying attention? hell cry, and Ill respond, Agh.) So when the ultrasound showed the baby just lying there at the bottom of my uterus, I thought, I forgot to keep his heart beating. 

I never quite understood before why women whove miscarried find the sight of pregnant women so upsetting, but now, of course, I get it. Its not that I begrudge them their happy pregnancies: Who knows how many losses theyve been through? Who knows what it took them to get there? No, I have a hard time looking at them because I think, Thats what I should look like now. Thats how pregnant I should be. Soon Ill see babies whose ages will coincide with the age my baby should have been, and I wont be able to look at them, either, which seems a shame. 
Two months after I miscarried, I went for a pedicure with my mom and my sister, and the woman who sat down to tend my mothers feet was pregnant  as pregnant as I would have been. I didnt want to look at her, but I couldnt look away. She had just entered that noticeably pregnant stage: a couple of weeks after you look like youve simply let yourself go, and a month or two before people begin to snicker as you waddle down the street. She looked so comfortable in her pregnancy, so secure. My heart began to race and my insides shredded themselves into confetti. When are you due? my mom asked, and the woman said, November. She smiled at my mother, her cheeks flushed. I got up, which was awkward, because my feet were still in their sudsy bath. I just remembered something I have to do, I managed to say. My mother and my sister both looked at me as I dried off, put on my sandals, and ran out to the street to hyperventilate for a while. But then I was OK. More or less. 

Heres something I will now admit for the first time: Right after the doctor removed the dead fetus, while I was still loopy from painkillers, I asked if it had been a boy or a girl  as if a tiny, complete baby had come out of me and not something that resembled a shrimp. I dont remember asking this; my doctor told Scott, who relayed the story to me. I wish they had both spared me this little tidbit. It broke my heart. Not to mention, how much more pathetic can you get? 

At the eight-week appointment my doctor announced everything was perfect, and I didnt worry even once for the following three weeks. The ultrasound picture we took home showed an acorn with a berry for a head. I think I can see two eyes (Im looking at the picture right now), but the clearest detail are two outstretched arms. Im glad I have this picture. I wish to God I never saw this picture. And Im so afraid I might lose it. 

I wonder a lot about its soul. Maybe I should know better than to believe in a soul, especially the soul of an eleven-week-old fetus, but I do, and Im not taking it back. Does its soul need to return to earth in another body? Is it waiting for me to quit whining and get it back here? 

Today I forgot when the baby had been due. I felt as if all the air had been sucked out of the room for a minute. In November, I knew, but what day? Then I remembered, and Im going to put it here, so Ill never forget: November 21, 2008. There it is. Good. 

Im getting better. At least I think Im getting better. I dont want to say that I am, though, because I do not want to get better. I do not want to work through this. I do not want to journal my way to healing. I do not want to talk it out. I do not want to try again. I do not want to have to try again. I do not want to be sitting here writing this stupid essay. I certainly dont want you to be reading it. And if I have to come up with a tidy ending right now, I will hurl this laptop across this room.


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grand. That was just heartbreaking. :cry:
I started crying straight away, coz the author is called Alice, what we were going to call Baby C if it was a girl.
And then I just carried on crying all the way through.
The bits I related to most were the bit about the fork in the road, and the bit about not being able to look at other pregnant women.
Thank you for posting it Grand
xx


----------



## grandbleu

I just re-read it again (it's been about 3 months) and I'm in tears too...Sorry for you little baby C (Alice). :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

We call him/her Baby C, coz we dont know the gender. Couldve been Alice, couldve been Seth.
I defy anyone who has had a loss to read this and not cry.
Although I am stupidly tearful this week anyways. Am crying 3 or 4 times a day at the moment :blush:
Hope you're ok Grand
xx


----------



## sarah55

I have to hand it to you grandbleu, you certainly know the right things to post on here- that was such a lovely essay and yet so hard to read, like someone had just explained so perfectly what all us have been experiencing- thank you xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hello TWWers!!

Anna: love that name "little builder"! :hugs:
Grand: such a nice quote :hugs:
Grey: sorry you got a :bfn:

:hi: Sam, Neffie, Sar, Sarah, RGN, Shell, Lil, Love, Crio, Amber, Bellas, Kizzy, IMP and everyone else I may have left out :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope everyone is enjoying their day...

AFM: 11DPO and no AF but yesterday I had cramps (AGAIN....WHAT'S NEW??? LOL) and had a very very very small amount of pinkish discharge with my creamy CM... it was just that one time when I went to use the loo around 8pm last night... I didn't test today and didn't temp cuz I ran out of probe strips for my thermometer...got some more today and will take my temp tomorrow... well that's my udpate ladies....

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> We call him/her Baby C, coz we dont know the gender. Couldve been Alice, couldve been Seth.
> I defy anyone who has had a loss to read this and not cry.
> Although I am stupidly tearful this week anyways. Am crying 3 or 4 times a day at the moment :blush:
> Hope you're ok Grand
> xx

Me too, stupidly tearful. Maybe it's the moon. . .


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna --:hugs: thank you for sharing your story about your little angel, it really helps to keep my angel closer to me.

Grand--beautiful story, had me sniffling at work :cry: thank you so much for sharing it, it does help so much to know we are not alone and that our ups and downs, the pain, the sorrow, the anger, the jealousy are all normal feelings that we will have after a loss, and that these feelings are natural and normal.

Grey--I'm still not giving up for you! Your temps are still above the coverline and that is good!

LiSa--Hope the nasty witch stays away for you! Cramps are frustrating symptoms, because it's a symptom you can have under either circumstance! I say if AF doesnt show in the next couple of days, test again!

Sam/Shell--I think it must be the full moon, I've been weepy and depressed today as well, and that was BEFORE I read Grand's link!

Hello to anyone I may have missed! I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## grandbleu

I can't wait for all of our tears on this thread :cry: to turn into joy :happydance: one by one as we get our BFPs...it can only get better right.

I'm just so excited for everyone after all we've been through to see that day when we all get pregnant and can start to move on and of course we will always remember our angels and the pain will never all go away (I wouldn't want it to either...the pain makes my love real for my baby) but we will have hope again. 

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> I can't wait for all of our tears on this thread :cry: to turn into joy :happydance: one by one as we get our BFPs...it can only get better right.
> 
> I'm just so excited for everyone after all we've been through to see that day when we all get pregnant and can start to move on and of course we will always remember our angels and the pain will never all go away (I wouldn't want it to either...the pain makes my love real for my baby) but we will have hope again.
> 
> :hugs:

Grand. You are my hero. You always know the right things to say. Thank you, very much for being such a good friend and for posting things that give us all (speaking for everyone here, forgive me) such hope for the future. Merci bien, ma grande (hee hee). Une petite blague.


----------



## grandbleu

Uh Oh ...the flood gates just opened again :cry: Thank you *Sam* for your sweet words.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Uh Oh ...the flood gates just opened again :cry: Thank you *Sam* for your sweet words.

If it helps, my friend who is into the stars and such, says that it is a very emotional full moon. :cry:

Je t'en prie.


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> I know its hard. But I didnt get my :bfp: til I was a week late last time. Had lots of :bfn:s before that. FXd for you, Hun :dust:
> xx

Thanks :) I hope you're right...roll on tomorrow morning :)



grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - BIG HUGS :hugs: Your chart looked so great it's normal to build up hope and expectation. :hugs: FXed still for you!
> 
> *Anna* - So sorry about your "little builder" (I love that name). I imagine how life would be so different as well if I had our baby now. It's one of the hardest things to cope with. I read an essay by a woman that explained it like a fork in the road of your life when you have a miscarriage and you are forced to take the road you didn't want to be on (the one without baby). But there is this road of your life with the baby on it (the other road) and at first it's really close to you but then like all forks in the road it gets further and further away from your actual reality. Hmmm....I'm not explaining it so well. I'm going to find the quote: _"At the moment I found out I had miscarried  April 28, 2008, 2:15 P.M.  time itself split into two paths. The timeline I was supposed to follow veered one way, and I went in the other, ridiculous direction, this road down which I wouldnt have a baby in November. I shouldnt even be writing this, you see, because Im not supposed to be here. Two roads diverged, and I took the one I didnt want to travel, because the other had a ROAD CLOSED sign across it. I continue farther and farther down this road, and the longer I go, the angrier I get. But, of course, theres no way back. "_
> 
> :hugs: I know it's a day late but I didn't know yesterday but I will light a candle tonight when the sun sets for your little builder.

Wow, what a brilliant piece of writing, so sad though :(



sarah55 said:


> Sarah: :hi: welcome! Did you hear about this thread through grandbleu?
> 
> 
> I certainly did and boy am I glad she did! This place is so good, nice to chat with others in that awful 2ww.
> 
> Grey, so sorry for your bfn, but don't give up hope yet- your still in with a chance :thumbup:

Thanks, I hope so! 



samiam said:


> Grey--Hang in there, hon. You're not out yet!!
> 
> AFM: really weepy today. Thought I was having AF yesterday, but so far today, minimal spotting again, which means that I am back in the middle of nowhere again. And I think the codeine I took for my shoulder pain last night is making me depressed, which makes me depressed, because if so, I will choose pain over depression. Depressing, no? Can't even make myself feel better by taking a run, because the shoulder is so fubar. So it's off to the exercise bike with my glasses on (to hide my puffy eyes). Sorry I am such a sad sack, ladies. Maybe I just need a good cry.

Thanks, I hope I'm not! 
I hate those weepy days, sorry you're having one. It sucks to have those, hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow :)



grandbleu said:


> It comes from an essay that a woman wrote when she had a miscarriage - it's very good! I will post it here in its entirety. It helped me - I'm glad it's helping others here. It really captures the feelings we go through so well.

That was a fantastic essay, made me tear up, it described exactly how I feel a lot of the time, though she is much funnier in her style than my drivel would be. 



LiSa2010 said:


> hello TWWers!!
> Grey: sorry you got a :bfn:
> 
> AFM: 11DPO and no AF but yesterday I had cramps (AGAIN....WHAT'S NEW??? LOL) and had a very very very small amount of pinkish discharge with my creamy CM... it was just that one time when I went to use the loo around 8pm last night... I didn't test today and didn't temp cuz I ran out of probe strips for my thermometer...got some more today and will take my temp tomorrow... well that's my udpate ladies....

Good luck for tomorrow, I hope :witch: stays away! 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--I'm still not giving up for you! Your temps are still above the coverline and that is good!

Thanks, I have felt like giving up, but you ladies keep my hope alive :hugs: I'm hoping it doesn't drop tomorrow! 



grandbleu said:


> I can't wait for all of our tears on this thread :cry: to turn into joy :happydance: one by one as we get our BFPs...it can only get better right.
> 
> I'm just so excited for everyone after all we've been through to see that day when we all get pregnant and can start to move on and of course we will always remember our angels and the pain will never all go away (I wouldn't want it to either...the pain makes my love real for my baby) but we will have hope again.
> 
> :hugs:

It WILL be an amazing day when we can all laugh about the antics our babies get up to...hope that day is soon!

AFM: I'm hoping to see a :bfp: tomorrow and I'm hoping my temps stay high...I'm off to bed now and I'm hoping for no more inception type dreams about temps - too weird!


----------



## grandbleu

Night night *Grey* - sleep well :sleep: Here's to rising temps in the morning!

:dust:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Great quote Grand! :thumbup: You're right...hope never dies. And the joy of getting that forever :bfp: will be so much more after what we've been through.

Grey - Hope tomorrow is D day for you, and you get that :bfp:.

Good luck to everyone testing. We need some more :bfp:s on here please!

AFM, I'm moving over to the OTWW, but will continue lurking here to see how everyone is doing. The :witch: came bang on time today. All said and done, I'm glad that she came when expected, and at least my cycle is still on track (knock on wood!). One thing is for sure...I'm not going to stress out too much about TTC this month. No temping, that's for sure...the last couple of months have been stressful enough. :blush:


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Yesterday was a strange day for me - I had been preparing myself for it and when the day came...well, it's hard to say exactly how I felt, because I didn't feel much of anything. :shrug: It makes no sense to me. I've been a mess for the past 6 months, super emotional and crying at the drop of a hat. Then my DD comes and I don't cry, I don't feel sad, I don't feel much of anything. Why? I've actually been feeling guilty about it all day. I guess I toughened myself up too much..? Or maybe it's just a delayed reaction and it'll hit me at the worst possible moment. Oh, I don't know. 
bleu: That was a great essay. I couldn't have said it better. Thanks so much for sharing it, and thank you for the candle. Like Sam said, you're a good friend and you have the biggest heart. :friends:
Sam: I think the full moon makes everyone crazy, and it's interesting to think that this is an 'emotional' moon. Could it be why I'm not feeling emotional at all?
Neffie: Damn, sorry about the :witch: stopping by uninvited. It sounds like you've got the right attitude, though. Just keep it relaxed, and if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle I'll join you for another round of not SSing next cycle. Team Annie! Wait, is it team Sannie? Or..what? 
Lisa: When are you planning to test again? If the :witch: doesn't visit me tomorrow, then I'll test with you on Friday - if you can hold out that long! 
GG: Like I said to Lisa, if you can hold out until Friday we can test together. Maybe we'll be able to get three in a row like we did last week! :happydance:
Who else is testing this week????
:hi: everyone else!

AFM: I have been taking it easy on TTC and SSing this cycle,but now that it's the day before my period is expected to start, I can't help but feel a little anxious. I'm not holding out much hope, as we didn't :sex: much at all, and I don't have ANY symptoms (making it much easier to not SS). Still, I guess I can't help but feel a little hopeful. I stopped at the pharmacy after work to pick up a few things, and found myself in the aisle where the HPTs are. I stared at the boxes, picked one up and put it back, stared some more, then ran away and repeated to myself: "Don't do it. Don't do it. No. No. NO."
Damn, I just can't wait until the stupid :witch: comes so I can get it over with. Argh! I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## Anna Purna

:help: OK, now I'm just dying to test! :help:
Why do I do this to myself?!? Argh. So shitty.
Give me strength, ladies.


----------



## neffie

Oh Oh Anna....stay strong....[-X On the other hand, if AF is due tomorrow, why don't you test in the morning? That won't be testing early.:haha: I would have given you company in testing, but alas the hag got me today. Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:.


----------



## sparkle

Hey ladies just checking in, I'm still waiting to o.

Anna- your thoughts about your little builder were so sweet. Thinking of you :hugs:

greygirl- keep thinking positive.

Neffie- sorry the witch got you.

Grand- I didn't read the link as I'm feeling very emotional at the moment but the little excerpt really made me well up. How's school going this week?

Hi to everyone I've missed, I know there are lots of you! Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Night night *Grey* - sleep well :sleep: Here's to rising temps in the morning!

My temp went down a little more, does that mean :witch: is on her way? :(



neffie said:


> Grey - Hope tomorrow is D day for you, and you get that :bfp:.
> 
> AFM, I'm moving over to the OTWW, but will continue lurking here to see how everyone is doing. The :witch: came bang on time today. All said and done, I'm glad that she came when expected, and at least my cycle is still on track (knock on wood!). One thing is for sure...I'm not going to stress out too much about TTC this month. No temping, that's for sure...the last couple of months have been stressful enough. :blush:

Nope, another :bfn: :( :( 

So sorry to hear the wicked :witch: got you, although like you said better she came on time than late. It can be stressful temping, hope not doing that helps you relax this month :)



Anna Purna said:


> Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Yesterday was a strange day for me - I had been preparing myself for it and when the day came...well, it's hard to say exactly how I felt, because I didn't feel much of anything. :shrug: It makes no sense to me. I've been a mess for the past 6 months, super emotional and crying at the drop of a hat. Then my DD comes and I don't cry, I don't feel sad, I don't feel much of anything. Why? I've actually been feeling guilty about it all day. I guess I toughened myself up too much..? Or maybe it's just a delayed reaction and it'll hit me at the worst possible moment. Oh, I don't know.
> 
> GG: Like I said to Lisa, if you can hold out until Friday we can test together. Maybe we'll be able to get three in a row like we did last week! :happydance:
> Who else is testing this week????
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> AFM: I have been taking it easy on TTC and SSing this cycle,but now that it's the day before my period is expected to start, I can't help but feel a little anxious. I'm not holding out much hope, as we didn't :sex: much at all, and I don't have ANY symptoms (making it much easier to not SS). Still, I guess I can't help but feel a little hopeful. I stopped at the pharmacy after work to pick up a few things, and found myself in the aisle where the HPTs are. I stared at the boxes, picked one up and put it back, stared some more, then ran away and repeated to myself: "Don't do it. Don't do it. No. No. NO."
> Damn, I just can't wait until the stupid :witch: comes so I can get it over with. Argh! I hate waiting!!!!

Don't feel guilty for being numb on your due date, we never know how we're going to react :hugs: Having no symptoms does make it easier not to SS, I've been the same, tiny signs, but nothing much. 
Well, I will be testing tomorrow so can wait with you for that one :)



sparkle said:


> greygirl- keep thinking positive.

I'm trying, but with lowering temp and another :bfn: it's not looking good :(


AFM: I had ANOTHER :bfn: today :( My temp also went a bit lower, getting disheartened again, if it goes below this temp I guess it's certain AF will be on the way? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b/?i=4130724&

I'm running out of hope for tomorrow...anyone have a chart like mine and still ended up pregnant?


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :help: OK, now I'm just dying to test! :help:
> Why do I do this to myself?!? Argh. So shitty.
> Give me strength, ladies.

Anna: Hang in there!!

Grey: Sigh. I don't have any idea. But I'm crossing my fingers and toes etc. 

AFM: Well, I think (and really, this means nothing, since I had a huge temp spike today--I know I said I wasn't temping any more, but the doc found it somewhat helpful, so until I have some answers, I will temp. Sigh.) I am supposed to have AF on Monday. So I will likely be testing on Monday too, ladies. Going to buy cheapies, though. Don't have a BFP feeling. And might have progesterone results on Friday. So that's something. Off to the gym.


----------



## sarah55

Sorry again Grey, I have no clue about temping so can't offer any help :shrug: however I will keep everything crossed for you 

Samiam: I think I'm going to test Monday (that's if I don't give into temptation before then!) I will be 10 dpo by then (???) so fxd for you :thumbup:

I'm desperately trying to keep distracted now, looking forward to the weekend and getting some much needed r n r- hope you all have a great day ladies! 

Sxx


----------



## Anna Purna

Well, no AF yet. Strangest thing...started to have symptoms the last two days...could it be???? Or is my mind playing evil tricks on me again? :muaha:
Today is going to be difficult to get through! As soon as my class finishes I'm dashing off to the pharmacy to get a test, unless the :witch: shows up before then. I know I told you guys I'd wait until Friday, but screw it! I'm going to :test:
Wish me luck ladies!!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls! :hi:

Hope we're all ok? I haven't had time to read through all the back posts, so I'll just say:

:finger: to the :witch:

[-o&lt; for those waiting for :bfp:

:drunk: and :coffee: to those in the OTWW with me.

I hope that covers it. :haha:

I have just ordered 15 opk sticks on Amazon, and 5 ultra early preggers pee sticks. 10 miLu, or whatever it's called. I feel good about this month. We have the weekend off when I'm meant to O. :happydance: No one is leaving the bed. The pizza boy can just throw it in through the window. :haha: 

OH is being extra good about taking all his vitamins and what not, and giving his :spermy: pep talks for my amusement. It is hilarious actually - he's ex-military and Scottish - I think he looks like a young, slim Mel Gibson. Thankfully he's not an alcoholic or an Anti-semite though :roll:. Anyway, there he stands in his tartan boxers, staring down and barking: _"Rrrright boys!! These are your orders for tonight! Target is a small round object, code name "Huevo"....." _ :rofl:

Big hugs to all, I'm going to make a concerted effort not to be such a flake on these boards and try and keep up with everyone.

:kiss:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!



GreyGirl said:


> AFM: I had ANOTHER :bfn: today :( My temp also went a bit lower, getting disheartened again, if it goes below this temp I guess it's certain AF will be on the way?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b/?i=4130724&
> 
> I'm running out of hope for tomorrow...anyone have a chart like mine and still ended up pregnant?

:hi: grey: sorry you got another :bfn: i know how frustrating you must be but stay positive. FXd that it turns into a :bfp: real soon... it's not over until the :witch: shows her face... :hugs:



samiam said:


> AFM: Well, I think (and really, this means nothing, since I had a huge temp spike today--I know I said I wasn't temping any more, but the doc found it somewhat helpful, so until I have some answers, I will temp. Sigh.) I am supposed to have AF on Monday. So I will likely be testing on Monday too, ladies. Going to buy cheapies, though. Don't have a BFP feeling. And might have progesterone results on Friday. So that's something. Off to the gym.


:hi: sam: FXd for your :bfp: as well! I like temping but it can be stressful especially in the TWW. I thought I had patience to chart my temps but it kicked me right in the booty... :dohh: :nope: BUT I also find it so helpful for me in understanding my cycles and where Im at with everything... :winkwink: like I said.... love/hate relationship :winkwink:... LOL



Anna Purna said:


> Well, no AF yet. Strangest thing...started to have symptoms the last two days...could it be???? Or is my mind playing evil tricks on me again? :muaha:
> Today is going to be difficult to get through! As soon as my class finishes I'm dashing off to the pharmacy to get a test, unless the :witch: shows up before then. I know I told you guys I'd wait until Friday, but screw it! I'm going to :test:
> Wish me luck ladies!!!

ooooh exciting Anna, what are your symptoms??? FXd for a :bfp: :happydance:



Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls! :hi:
> 
> Hope we're all ok? I haven't had time to read through all the back posts, so I'll just say:
> 
> :finger: to the :witch:
> 
> [-o&lt; for those waiting for :bfp:
> 
> :drunk: and :coffee: to those in the OTWW with me.
> 
> I hope that covers it. :haha:
> 
> I have just ordered 15 opk sticks on Amazon, and 5 ultra early preggers pee sticks. 10 miLu, or whatever it's called. I feel good about this month. We have the weekend off when I'm meant to O. :happydance: No one is leaving the bed. The pizza boy can just throw it in through the window. :haha:
> 
> OH is being extra good about taking all his vitamins and what not, and giving his :spermy: pep talks for my amusement. It is hilarious actually - he's ex-military and Scottish - I think he looks like a young, slim Mel Gibson. Thankfully he's not an alcoholic or an Anti-semite though :roll:. Anyway, there he stands in his tartan boxers, staring down and barking: _"Rrrright boys!! These are your orders for tonight! Target is a small round object, code name "Huevo"....." _ :rofl:
> 
> Big hugs to all, I'm going to make a concerted effort not to be such a flake on these boards and try and keep up with everyone.
> 
> :kiss:

sounds like a great plan Crio....FXd Mr Sperm :spermy: catches Ms Egg!!! (why isn't there an Egg smiley??? or is there? checked but didnt' see one.. LOL) :shrug:

----------------------------------------------------------------

AFM: another day w/o the :witch: WoW!!! CD39!!! yikes... (Im 26CDs on the nose).... the last time I went w/o AF was back in May 2010 and it was a :bfn: maybe stress? oh well :shrug: LOL. well Im pretty sure I Od late (CD27) and Im 12DPO today.. expecting the :witch: today but for now she's a no show....will be holding out on testing until tomorrow or this weekend... FXd :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: 


:hi: everyone!!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Well, no AF yet. Strangest thing...started to have symptoms the last two days...could it be???? Or is my mind playing evil tricks on me again? :muaha:
> Today is going to be difficult to get through! As soon as my class finishes I'm dashing off to the pharmacy to get a test, unless the :witch: shows up before then. I know I told you guys I'd wait until Friday, but screw it! I'm going to :test:
> Wish me luck ladies!!!

Wait--aren't you the leader of Team Sannie?? Neffie told me that we were an exclusive group that didn't SS! :shrug: Testing with afternoon urine too. Now you are living dangerously, girl! :winkwink: Fingers crossed. I bought two tests today myself, but I'm not giving in until Monday. Or Sunday. But certainly not before the end of the weekend. Sigh. 

Lisa--How do you do the multiple quotes thing? I clicked on the + where it says quote, but got nowhere. You're due to test too? oooh. This is getting exciting!


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna/Sam/Sarah/Lisa--Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! AF stay away!

Grey--2 days in dropped temps at your dpo can mean that AF is on her way; however, you are still waay above what is listed as your coverline, so that is a positive! So at this point, you are still in a place where you could go back up instead of down. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Crio--your OH sounds like a hoot, thanks for sharing that story, that made me smile! 

I'm going to be buying some decent opks this month and hopefully get a better idea of when I'm "o"ing as I think FF was off last month and I'm not sure I used reliable OPKs or had my info right!


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> Lisa--How do you do the multiple quotes thing? I clicked on the + where it says quote, but got nowhere. You're due to test too? oooh. This is getting exciting!

you're half way there... click the + on all the post you want to reply to, once you're done clicking the ones you want click the "quote" button right next to the + button and it should bring you to the advanced reply screen where you will see all the [QUOTES] you clicked on...

let me know if it works... :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi girls!
> OH is being extra good about taking all his vitamins and what not, and giving his :spermy: pep talks for my amusement. It is hilarious actually - he's ex-military and Scottish - I think he looks like a young, slim Mel Gibson. Thankfully he's not an alcoholic or an Anti-semite though :roll:. Anyway, there he stands in his tartan boxers, staring down and barking: _"Rrrright boys!! These are your orders for tonight! Target is a small round object, code name "Huevo"....." _ :rofl:

CRIO!! I can just hear him now... :rofl: Code name 'huevo'. . . :rofl: Love it.



Amberyll23 said:


> Anna/Sam/Sarah/Lisa--Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! AF stay away!

Thanks Amber!



LiSa2010 said:


> let me know if it works... :thumbup:

Lisa--I think it did work!! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Grey: Sigh. I don't have any idea. But I'm crossing my fingers and toes etc.
> 
> AFM: Well, I think (and really, this means nothing, since I had a huge temp spike today--I know I said I wasn't temping any more, but the doc found it somewhat helpful, so until I have some answers, I will temp. Sigh.) I am supposed to have AF on Monday. So I will likely be testing on Monday too, ladies. Going to buy cheapies, though. Don't have a BFP feeling. And might have progesterone results on Friday. So that's something. Off to the gym.

Thanks, I wish I knew what was going on :S

Glad the doc is finding temping helpful, hopefully it'll be helpful enough so you know what's going on with you too :D



sarah55 said:


> Sorry again Grey, I have no clue about temping so can't offer any help :shrug: however I will keep everything crossed for you
> 
> I'm desperately trying to keep distracted now, looking forward to the weekend and getting some much needed r n r- hope you all have a great day ladies!

Thank you :) 

Hope you can find something to distract you! 



Anna Purna said:


> Well, no AF yet. Strangest thing...started to have symptoms the last two days...could it be???? Or is my mind playing evil tricks on me again? :muaha:
> Today is going to be difficult to get through! As soon as my class finishes I'm dashing off to the pharmacy to get a test, unless the :witch: shows up before then. I know I told you guys I'd wait until Friday, but screw it! I'm going to :test:
> Wish me luck ladies!!!

I'm dying to know what the result is! :dust: it's a :bfp:!!! Yay for symptoms too!



Criosaidh said:


> OH is being extra good about taking all his vitamins and what not, and giving his :spermy: pep talks for my amusement. It is hilarious actually - he's ex-military and Scottish - I think he looks like a young, slim Mel Gibson. Thankfully he's not an alcoholic or an Anti-semite though :roll:. Anyway, there he stands in his tartan boxers, staring down and barking: _"Rrrright boys!! These are your orders for tonight! Target is a small round object, code name "Huevo"....." _ :rofl:

Gave me a good chuckle, can just imagine your face too, ha ha, men are funny. I like when they're trying to be involved and urm, encouraging like that?!



LiSa2010 said:


> hello ladies!!
> 
> :hi: grey: sorry you got another :bfn: i know how frustrating you must be but stay positive. FXd that it turns into a :bfp: real soon... it's not over until the :witch: shows her face... :hugs:
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> 
> 
> samiam said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Well, I think (and really, this means nothing, since I had a huge temp spike today--I know I said I wasn't temping any more, but the doc found it somewhat helpful, so until I have some answers, I will temp. Sigh.) I am supposed to have AF on Monday. So I will likely be testing on Monday too, ladies. Going to buy cheapies, though. Don't have a BFP feeling. And might have progesterone results on Friday. So that's something. Off to the gym.
> 
> Hope you get a surprise :bfp:!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: another day w/o the :witch: WoW!!! CD39!!! yikes... (Im 26CDs on the nose).... the last time I went w/o AF was back in May 2010 and it was a :bfn: maybe stress? oh well :shrug: LOL. well Im pretty sure I Od late (CD27) and Im 12DPO today.. expecting the :witch: today but for now she's a no show....will be holding out on testing until tomorrow or this weekend... FXd :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Fxd for you for your testing! Yay for another day w/o the :witch:!!! I'm on day 40+ something...I should be on my second cycle trying by 'normal' standards, been such a looong cycle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amberyll23 said:
> 
> 
> Grey--2 days in dropped temps at your dpo can mean that AF is on her way; however, you are still waay above what is listed as your coverline, so that is a positive! So at this point, you are still in a place where you could go back up instead of down. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm going to be buying some decent opks this month and hopefully get a better idea of when I'm "o"ing as I think FF was off last month and I'm not sure I used reliable OPKs or had my info right!Click to expand...
> 
> I was worried about the 2 days in a row :( I have a question/theory...it's been noticeably colder in the mornings the last 2 days...can that affect my BBT at all???? I'm really hoping I'm still in a chance, my only hope has been because it hasn't gone lower than 36.3...hoping it doesn't tomorrow!
> 
> Decent opks? There's other ones that aren't the internet ones?! Good luck with this next cycle!Click to expand...


----------



## LiSa2010

okay ladies update:

I think I may finally be out this month....getting AF cramps right now and it feels like she will be here any minute...FINALLY!!! I know it's her!!! these cramps are definitely the witch's :witch: doing.... LOL actually kind of glad that she is arriving YaY!! cuz that means no temping, charting, NADA the next two months... :happydance: :happydance: woohoo LOL LOL LOL :thumbup:

hmmm never thought I'd be happy the :witch: was here!!! oh well, I know my AF is coming so gotta make the most of it for now.... LOL

good luck to you ladies still testing this month, we need some more :bfp:s!!! 

:hugs: :hugs:

:friends:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just popping in. Good luck to everyone who is testing this weekend :thumbup: my fingers and toes are crossed for you. Hope you all get :bfp:s! 

Crio, your last post had me in hysterics! you're OH sounds great! :rofl: wish my OH was as proactive as yours :haha:

Sorry the :witch: is coming to get you Lisa. Enjoy your 2 month break, and come back with all guns blazing! :gun:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Crio: OMG your husband sounds awesome. I can hear this deep Scottish voice in my head as I read it - love it!
Good to hear your PMA is back. Stay in bed! Get a bucket and rope pulley system worked out so that delivery and money can be exchanged through the window!
Lisa: Cycle day what now?!? That's insane. What is going on??? Let us know for sure if it's the :witch: that's causing the cramps.
Sam: I know, I know. I'm a total hypocrite. Well, actually, I'm not, because AF is now officially late so I'm allowed to test and SS now. Right? Seriously, holding out on SSing until 15dpo is pretty good, especially for myself. Good luck with your testing this weekend. HA! You will so not make it to Monday! :haha:
Amber: The one month I used OPKs I never got a positive, just lines that were almost as dark as the control line. And I'm pretty damn sure I O'd that cycle because I could feel it. Also, I've read on BnB that many women never get a + but get pregnant that month. So, FX'd for this cycle!
GG: I wish I could help you out with your chart, but I've never temped before so :shrug:. I hope those temps stay above that stupid line and it's the beginning of 9 months of baby-making temps for you!
sar: Are you still planning to test this weekend? FX'd!
:hi: to everyone else. How's it going? Any updates???

AFM: Still no AF, so I picked up a FRER on my way home from work. Of course, I stupidly peed just before leaving, so now I have to wait so that I can pee on that damn stick! The :witch: should've been here yesterday or today, so if it's a :bfn: then that's it, that's all. I'll go without a fight to the OTWW. But I'm so, so wishing for it to be a :bfp: [-o&lt;
Question: if I start drinking liquids like crazy now, will my pee be too diluted for the test???


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Crio: OMG your husband sounds awesome. I can hear this deep Scottish voice in my head as I read it - love it!
> Good to hear your PMA is back. Stay in bed! Get a bucket and rope pulley system worked out so that delivery and money can be exchanged through the window!
> Lisa: Cycle day what now?!? That's insane. What is going on??? Let us know for sure if it's the :witch: that's causing the cramps.
> Sam: I know, I know. I'm a total hypocrite. Well, actually, I'm not, because AF is now officially late so I'm allowed to test and SS now. Right? Seriously, holding out on SSing until 15dpo is pretty good, especially for myself. Good luck with your testing this weekend. HA! You will so not make it to Monday! :haha:
> Amber: The one month I used OPKs I never got a positive, just lines that were almost as dark as the control line. And I'm pretty damn sure I O'd that cycle because I could feel it. Also, I've read on BnB that many women never get a + but get pregnant that month. So, FX'd for this cycle!
> GG: I wish I could help you out with your chart, but I've never temped before so :shrug:. I hope those temps stay above that stupid line and it's the beginning of 9 months of baby-making temps for you!
> sar: Are you still planning to test this weekend? FX'd!
> :hi: to everyone else. How's it going? Any updates???
> 
> AFM: Still no AF, so I picked up a FRER on my way home from work. Of course, I stupidly peed just before leaving, so now I have to wait so that I can pee on that damn stick! The :witch: should've been here yesterday or today, so if it's a :bfn: then that's it, that's all. I'll go without a fight to the OTWW. But I'm so, so wishing for it to be a :bfp: [-o&lt;
> Question: if I start drinking liquids like crazy now, will my pee be too diluted for the test???


Hahah! You know me too well already! I have my beady eyes on that FRER already. But the one thing stopping me is that I know it's best with FMU. 

And yes, I think it may be too diluted. But wtf--go for it anyway!! Hmmm. I dunno. I think I'd wait until morning unless you have two of them.


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> okay ladies update:
> 
> I think I may finally be out this month....getting AF cramps right now and it feels like she will be here any minute...FINALLY!!! I know it's her!!! these cramps are definitely the witch's :witch: doing.... LOL actually kind of glad that she is arriving YaY!! cuz that means no temping, charting, NADA the next two months... :happydance: :happydance: woohoo LOL LOL LOL :thumbup:
> 
> hmmm never thought I'd be happy the :witch: was here!!! oh well, I know my AF is coming so gotta make the most of it for now.... LOL
> 
> good luck to you ladies still testing this month, we need some more :bfp:s!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :friends:

Hmm. I've been getting the AF cramps now for the past week and then nothing happens. Well, I guess something happened. My temperatures went up. Ridiculous. I hope you have a fantastic two month break and that your daughter's sweet sixteen party kicks ass, girl! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - The last time I got pregnant I tested on the day before my period was due and got a BFP first thing in the AM but my OH didn't really believe it when I told him at breakfast so after we went out and I didn't pee on it until the afternoon and it was still just as positive and dark. I'd say go for it...plus I'm super curious! :) :dust:


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Hope you get a surprise :bfp:!

ME TOO! That would be quite the surprise, methinks! :happydance:


[/QUOTE]


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Anna* - The last time I got pregnant I tested on the day before my period was due and got a BFP first thing in the AM but my OH didn't really believe it when I told him at breakfast so after we went out and I didn't pee on it until the afternoon and it was still just as positive and dark. I'd say go for it...plus I'm super curious! :) :dust:

Oh man oh man. Now I am also super curious. :dust: :dust: :dust: 

But I am off to bed. I hope to wake up and see Anna's :bfp:

I've put Christmas wrapping paper over the window to block out the streetlight that keeps me awake. OH will be here Sunday and will know that I've officially gone 'round the bend. :wacko: :haha: Maybe then he will help me with some curtains!!


----------



## grandbleu

Night night *Sam* - Can't wait for your BFP as well :happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

I just took a test and...

Spoiler
:wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo: 
I can`t stop shaking! I can`t believe it! I used super diluted afternoon urine and the line appeared instantly! 
I`ve cried, I`ve screamed, I`ve run up and down the stairs. I`m so completely overwhelmed. I took a picture right away so that I could post it for you guys, but of course the computer is taking ages to upload it. So, I`m hanging in there but just barely. My husband should`ve been home by now!
Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.
Thank you so much for being here for me. You ladies are so wonderful. I can`t help but feel like you`re all involved in this somehow. 
OK, as soon as the computer works I`ll have the test up.
:wohoo:


----------



## grandbleu

I stayed up LATE just for this *AnnaP*!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! OMG!!! I knew this was going the right direction...glad you tested.


BFP :bfp: BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks! I`m so freaking out right now!
Why isn`t my husband home yet?!?
Why can`t I upload this damn picture?!?

You`ve been such an amazing friend through this, bleu. Now it`s your turn! :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

I'm just so happy for you...seriously in tears of joy!:cry: 

You must be dying to tell OH!!! 

Healthy and happy 9 months :)

*PS*. *Femmes Fetales Pact *- you can't abandon us! :winkwink:


----------



## Anna Purna

Ok, here`s the test in all it`s glory.
My husband is home and we`re going out for dinner to celebrate.
xo!
 



Attached Files:







P1080127.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## neffie

OMG Anna!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! :happydance: I told you that your forever baby was just around the corner, and here he/she is. I hope you have the best 9 months coming up. No more team Sannie, but the idea is for it to disintegrate eventually anyway. Now you just have to come up with a name for team neffie + Sam. :haha: Oh, and I am warning you that I will so beat you up if you even think of deserting this thread. [-X

Enjoy your dinner with DH...duhhhh, of course you will. :dohh:

Congrats again chick!!!! You deserve it. :flower: Hopefully we'll all be right behind you.


----------



## LiSa2010

Anna Purna said:


> Lisa: Cycle day what now?!? That's insane. What is going on??? Let us know for sure if it's the :witch: that's causing the cramps.

yes girlie.... CD1 :cry:
the :witch: finally decided to show her ugly face..... it's okay cuz I was all messed up with this cycle and I Od much much later than I thought and didn't DTD when I was Oing so I kinda of new that it was going to be a :bfn: so now Im NTNP the next 2 months....

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> okay ladies update:
> 
> I think I may finally be out this month....getting AF cramps right now and it feels like she will be here any minute...FINALLY!!! I know it's her!!! these cramps are definitely the witch's :witch: doing.... LOL actually kind of glad that she is arriving YaY!! cuz that means no temping, charting, NADA the next two months... :happydance: :happydance: woohoo LOL LOL LOL :thumbup:
> 
> hmmm never thought I'd be happy the :witch: was here!!! oh well, I know my AF is coming so gotta make the most of it for now.... LOL
> 
> good luck to you ladies still testing this month, we need some more :bfp:s!!!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> Hmm. I've been getting the AF cramps now for the past week and then nothing happens. Well, I guess something happened. My temperatures went up. Ridiculous. I hope you have a fantastic two month break and that your daughter's sweet sixteen party kicks ass, girl! :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks Sam, Im definitely going to enjoy these two months off!!! let the party begin!!!!! LOL LOL :thumbup: 

FXd for your :bfp: soon!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Anna Purna said:


> I just took a test and...
> 
> Spoiler
> :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:
> I can`t stop shaking! I can`t believe it! I used super diluted afternoon urine and the line appeared instantly!
> I`ve cried, I`ve screamed, I`ve run up and down the stairs. I`m so completely overwhelmed. I took a picture right away so that I could post it for you guys, but of course the computer is taking ages to upload it. So, I`m hanging in there but just barely. My husband should`ve been home by now!
> Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.
> Thank you so much for being here for me. You ladies are so wonderful. I can`t help but feel like you`re all involved in this somehow.
> OK, as soon as the computer works I`ll have the test up.
> :wohoo:


OMG :bfp: OMG :bfp: OMG :bfp: OMG :bfp:

great news Anna, I am so happy for you!!!!!! you so deserve it...we all do!!!
OMG Im so over the moon for you..... OMG you are acting the way I picture myself acting when I find out.... :happydance: :happydance: OMG!!!!


----------



## dimplesmagee

Hey Ladies,
So, in December many of you ladies celebrated my positive pregnancy test. Well, today we found out that baby didn't have a heartbeat. D&C scheduled for Wednesday (have to wait to get better, I am really sick). So, looks like I will be back to the TWW in no time. :( 

ANNA...congrats on your BFP!!! Happy 9 months to you!


----------



## LiSa2010

Dimples Im so sorry for your loss..... no words can describe how sad I am to hear this...

here is a poem that helped me with my m/c, hope it helps you too... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm In The Arms of Jesus

Daddy, please don't look so sad, Mama please don't cry~
"Cause I am in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullabies."
Please, try not to question God, Don't think he is unkind
Don't think He sent me to you, and then He changed his mind.
You see, I am a special child, and I'm needed up above
I'm the special gift you gave Him, the product of your love.
I'll always be there with you and watch the sky at night, 
Find the brightest star that's gleaming, That's my halo's brilliant light.
You'll see me in the morning frost, that mists your window pane.
That's me in the summer showers, I'll be dancing in the rain.
When you feel a little breeze, from a gentle wind that blows
That's me, I'll be there, planting a kiss on your nose.
When you see a child playing, and your heart feels a little tug,
That's me, I'll be there, giving your heart a hug.
So Daddy, please don't look so sad, Mama don't you cry.
I'm in the arms of Jesus and He sings me lullabies.

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs: Oh dimples. I am so, so sorry. :hugs:
Was it during your first scan that you discovered the stopped heartbeat? That must have been devestating. Please let it out. Don't hold back! We're here for you 100%. :hugs2:


----------



## dimplesmagee

That poem was beautiful Lisa...thank you. 
Last week I went in for an early scan b/c of my mc in Oct. The baby had a HB but was only measuring 6 weeks (should've been 7-8 wks). Went in today to double check baby's growth...and nothing. Thanks ladies for your support. It hurts.


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Sorry that the :witch: got you. Get plenty of R&R over the next couple of months. Have a blast planning your daughter's b-day party. Keeping your mind off TTC will probably do the trick, and get you'll be reporting your BFP on here when you least expect it. :winkwink:

Dimple - So so sorry for your losses. :hugs: Cry as much as you need to, and don't hold back the tears. We're here to listen, and support you through this tough time. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..
sorry af got you lisa..:hugs:
congrats anna..
crio..you had me chuckling out loud and my dh looking at me crosseyed at why i was laughing..
sam..hope you get the next :bfp:
nothing exciting here except ..i too ordered ic tests and some soft cups for this month of trying..
just relaxing and praying i o sooner than the cd 19
still dieting and exercising..hoping to be healthy enough to carry a nice healthy bean


----------



## sparkle

Dimples- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for your loss Dimples :(

CONGRATS Anna on your :bfp:!!! I'm really happy for you, you'd best still stay in touch with us all!


AFM: I woke up this morning to a low temp, virtually on coverline, I'm gutted, I'm not even testing this morning, a waste of a good stick. I've been tearful and feeling like I had a wasted 45flippin days...45days, that's nearly 2 normal cycles?! Just feeling really sorry for myself this morning, sorry. The :witch: hasn't officially shown up, but she can't be far behind a temp like that, just let her get it over with :(


----------



## grandbleu

Oh *Dimples* - I am so sorry hon...I don't have any wise words right now for you but we know your pain and we are here for whatever you need us for. :hugs: I will put an angel by your name on p. 1. 

*Lisa* - Sorry :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Anna! Congratulations! :happydance:
You soooo deserve it Hun!
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :dust:
(Oh, and Anna's baby: please grow in her uterus, please please please) :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Lisa.
Sorry the :witch: got you. Enjoy your 2 months off. Hope your daughter has a wonderful Sweet Sixteen.
xx
PS: thank you for posting that beautiful poem. It has really helped me today (my due date)


----------



## shelleney

Oh Dimples :cry:
I am so so sorry, Hun.
My heart goes out to you :hugs:
Im here if you need to talk
xx


----------



## shelleney

Sorry for your temp dip Grey.
Its not over yet though. There's still a chance this is your BFP. :af:
FXd for you :dust:

xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Good morning ladies,

Dimples - So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Grey - FX'd for you it's not over yet! 

Lisa - Sorry :hugs:

Shelleney - Thinking of you today :hugs:

Anna - Congrats YAY!! :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> I just took a test and...
> 
> Spoiler
> :wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo:
> I can`t stop shaking! I can`t believe it! I used super diluted afternoon urine and the line appeared instantly!
> I`ve cried, I`ve screamed, I`ve run up and down the stairs. I`m so completely overwhelmed. I took a picture right away so that I could post it for you guys, but of course the computer is taking ages to upload it. So, I`m hanging in there but just barely. My husband should`ve been home by now!
> Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.
> Thank you so much for being here for me. You ladies are so wonderful. I can`t help but feel like you`re all involved in this somehow.
> OK, as soon as the computer works I`ll have the test up.
> :wohoo:

:wohoo: I am so glad I woke up this morning to this!! ANNA! You're pregnant!! HOW exciting is that??? And we're still Team Sannie, unless Neffie is kicking you off the team. :friends: You're our leader, the one who got knocked up first!


Grey--I'm sorry hon. Hang in there.

Dimples--OH NO. I remember that horrible feeling so well. I am so so sorry. I hope you gather your loved ones close to you right now. :hugs:

AFM: I'm out for this cycle. Temp dropped and the spotting is still here, so I am going to say that I am on CD4 and see if the temps will corroborate that estimate. Should have progesterone results this afternoon, but I have this feeling I didn't O this month, so I wonder what will happen next. Not feeling sad, just wanting an end to the not-knowing. See you in The OTWW.


----------



## kizzyt

ANNA!! YAY!! Congrats sweetheart, so so so so happy for you!! Now we can really make a Femme Fetale thread in PAL as there's a few of us to go over!! yay!!!

Dimples - so so sorry honey, really feel for you, huge hugs coming your way xx

Shelleney, thinking of you today chick xx

Hi everyone else! xx


----------



## sar0417

Anna - :wohoo: OMG! Congratulations!! Hope you have a very enjoyable and safe 9 months! So pleased for you!! :hugs:

Lisa - Sorry the :witch: caught you :hugs: 

Well im glad to see at least 1 bfp from us this week!! Gives me some encouragement. The :witch: is officially due today. Will test tommorrow if she hasnt arrived.

Good luck testing ladies :thumbup: cant wait to see some more bfp's x


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Sorry the evil lady got to you as well...For symptom spotting name - Team Semmie??? (Sam + Neffie?) I might be joining you on the no SS ever again since it never seems to work! Find out a way to fit grandbleu in there creatively:winkwink:

*Sparkle* - School's going well...I've taught some lessons...one bombed (1st one) but the other two were glorious...I'm chalking up the first one to nerves and forgetting about it. Are you keeping busy??? 

*Sam* - How's the progesterone levels??? So happy you have a good doctor and February AZ sun is just around the corner plus OH action this weekend!

*Sarah -* Enjoy the weekend and relaxing a bit!

*Crio* - LOVE IT :rofl: He sounds super handsome as well!

*Amber* - I was going to buy the expensive smiley face OPKs this month but no pharmacies had them GRrrrrr....I hope you had better luck...now it's too late and I'm at the mercy of FF and my temps again :)

*Lisa* - Boo to AF:growlmad: Glad you are so positive and have 2 months of non-TTC stuff but still check in please...we'd miss you!

*Love* - Good luck with trying - soft cups...hmmmm I've thought about it but it seems a bit complicated for my un-nimble fingers to manage. I've heard lots of awesome things about them though and then you don't lose any precious sperm.

*Sar* - FXED for you :dust: Hope the evil lady stays away!

BISOUS to you all and much :dust: and :hugs: for all who need some extra!


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Neffie* - Sorry the evil lady got to you as well...For symptom spotting name - Team Semmie??? (Sam + Neffie?) I might be joining you on the no SS ever again since it never seems to work! Find out a way to fit grandbleu in there creatively:winkwink:
> 
> 
> *Sam* - How's the progesterone levels??? So happy you have a good doctor and February AZ sun is just around the corner plus OH action this weekend!

Team Grannd Seffie? Team Grannasffie? Team Grannd Nessie (in honor of the Loch Ness monster, who is, in my opinion, cute as hell) is my personal favorite. And the Grannd part is you and Anna (see that?). :)

Oh, progesterone. . . who needs that anyway? No idea still. Tests are still not back, which means MONDAY. Sigh. But yes, OH is back this Sunday for a few days. He MAY have to leave Thursday, but I am working on him to spend the weekend here too. In any case, it looks like we will miss my O this month, which sucks. But there's always the milk man, right? :wacko: At least this is what I keep telling OH. :winkwink: And yes, AZ sun soon. Not entirely sure when yet. Was waiting to sort out ye old cycle before booking a ticket. 

How are you Grand?? Good weekend ahead?


----------



## sparkle

Sam- glad your oh is with you this weekend!!

Grand- glad your enjoying class, we all have lessons that bomb, mine was a papier mache attempt this week!!

Shelleney- I shall be thinking of you today :hugs: 

I am going to light a candle tonight as it's the anniversary of my 2nd loss. I shall be saying a little prayer for your angel too. 

This time last year I really thought I'd be pregnant by now or have a teeny baby. It's hit me really hard. But I'm trying to stay positive. 'O' is hopefully just around the corner.

I went to the doctors yesterday and admitted I'm not coping well. She thinks I may be anaemic so took some bloods, we also talked a little about baby asprin. She laughed at me with the soy and told me to stop taking it, she says it wouldnt make a difference to me so I think I will heed her advice.


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--- :happydance::wohoo::headspin: I am sooo sooo happy for you! A toast (non-alcoholic, of course!) to another successful Femme Fetale BFP!!! That just made my morning!

LiSa/Sam--sorry the witch got you both! :hugs:

Grey--:hugs: to you too hun. I know how you feel today after so many positive signs. Three drops generally does mean AF is around the corner, but until she arrives, you are still in the game! This was a pretty long cycle, do you normally have cycles that go that long? I am wondering of you had a similar experience like me last Feb where I went about 50 days without AF coming. MD told me I may not have "o"'d in my January cycle and it threw my body off.

Dimples--I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. :cry: Please know we are all here for you for anything you need. 

Shell--I will be thinking about you today, hun. :hugs:

Grand--I planned on looking for some smiley face OPKs this weekend. Since I tend to "o" around CD 23, I was going to use my cheapies starting CD14 and then switch over to the smilies around CD 20 or so, sooner if the cheapies start to indicate a surge. I just can't seem to read the cheapies right. Last cycle I got what I "thought" was a positive OPK on CD 20, but then I also got Dark marks on CD21 and CD22! Argh! I just could not read the darn things! And then when I let them dry out, they all looked the same! :growlmad: So I think I need something that will clearly say "no silly lady, not yet" and "yes, go forth and multiply!" lol!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--I will be thinking about you also, today, hun. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* and *Sparkle* - extra hugs for you - I have a candle that I always light on occasions for my little one so I will do so for yours as well this evening. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sparkle :hugs: 
I am thinking of you and your :angel: today.
Thankyou for saying a prayer for me and Baby C.

Thankyou for lighting a candle for us Grand. I really appreciate it. :hugs:

Me and OH are off on a road trip to the coast (we live as far away from the sea as is physically possible in England). When we get to the beach, we are going to say a few words about Baby C, re-live some memories from the few short weeks we had with him/her, and then release a chinese lantern into the sky. 
I just wish Baby C was here with us :cry:
xx


----------



## neffie

grandbleu said:


> *Neffie* - Sorry the evil lady got to you as well...For symptom spotting name - Team Semmie??? (Sam + Neffie?) I might be joining you on the no SS ever again since it never seems to work! Find out a way to fit grandbleu in there creatively:winkwink:




samiam said:


> Team Grannd Seffie? Team Grannasffie? Team Grannd Nessie (in honor of the Loch Ness monster, who is, in my opinion, cute as hell) is my personal favorite. And the Grannd part is you and Anna (see that?). :)

Nice picks Sam. :thumbup: I like both, Grannasffie, & Grannd Nessie. Sorry about the temp drop....guess what though...we're cycle buddies now, so we can keep each other company in the OTWW. Another reason to have that margarita this weekend. ;) 

Grand, you know that you don't have a way out of the 'oh so elusive' no SS club, now that you're part of the team. And heaven knows that if you fall off the wagon, we'll hunt you down like a band of :ninja:. :haha:

Shell & Sparkle - Thinking of you guys. :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm officially out for this month :( The flipping :witch: got me at work. I've been down today as I had such good temps...but I never 'felt' pregnant. I'm gutted it was such a long cycle too as I feel I've wasted so much time :( My cycles are quite long, I don't ovulate before day 20, but not normally as late as I did this time...here's to a shorted cycle this time and ovulating earlier!!! 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test, hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - so sorry :hugs: I was excited for you too this month.


----------



## Anna Purna

GG: That stupid :witch:! I hate her! And it was so rude of her to show up at work like that. Grrrr! Big :hugs:. I'll be rooting for you.

Sam, neffie, grandbleu: My favourite is Grannd Nessie. The Loch Ness' grandmother? Or even better, his hot cousin? :haha:

Amber:Good luck with the OPKs this cycle. The one cycle I used them I never got a +, and I found the smileys to be a little out of my price range. Have you found a place to get them for a good price? Here they were something like 36$ for 7!!!! :shock: Good luck, I have my fingers FX'd for you.

Sparkle: Argh, big, big :hugs: to you. It's good that you talked to your doctor. Sometimes it's all we need to get us back on track, and admitting that we're not coping well is a good start to healing. I'll be thinking about you today.

Shell: The lantern idea sounds so lovely. Enjoy the road trip. :hugs:

Sar: :test: I'm eagerly awaiting the results! :happydance:

loveanurse: cd7 - you're almost there! :happydance: Will this be your first time using soft cups? There are women on BnB that swear by them, so hopefully they bring you great success! 

Kizzy: :happydance: I'm so happy to be joining you in the PAL club, but to be honest I'm not ready to go over to the Pregnancy threads yet. It seems scary! :argh: Aside from some very mild symptoms I just don't feel pregnant yet. I've kept the test, and a few times I've gone back to look at it just to confirm that those two lines are, in fact, there! Maybe we can linger here for a little while longer, round up some more recruits, then start a thread when we're feeling confident. Sound good? :thumbup: How are you feeling?

AFM: I'm still in a state of shock. I've looked at the test over and over again, like pinching myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. 
I'm trying really hard to stay positive and try to enjoy it, but of course 'the fear' is always there, lurking in the shadows, tormenting me. I'm going to make an appointment with the clinic today to get my blood taken, so hopefully I'll see some nice doubling hcg levels this week. FX'd!
As requested by Grandbleu, here is how we did it this cycle: I did everything I wasn't supposed to do! Seriously! We had sex only 4 times, I ate sushi, and I drank champagne and wine on my birthday! :dohh: So, I've come to the conclusion that the only way to get pregnant is:
1) be a teenager 
2) not want a baby in the first place
OR
3) get drunk, eat sushi, and not have sex
There you have it! :haha:
Feeling a few symptoms today; cramping and bloating, a bit of heartburn, and boobs are a bit bigger. :shock: Every time I get a cramp I instantly think about it being an ectopic and I feel a rush of fear, but I'm hoping and praying it'll be OK. [-o&lt;
Thanks for the support, ladies! And don't worry, I'm not going anywhere! xo


----------



## RGN

Anna - Congrats! So happy for you!

Shell & Sparkle - thinking of you girls.

Sorry to those who got AF :(

AFM - My blood results came back yesterday and HCG is still doubling right on time - exactly every 48 hours but my numbers are still low ... 1024 for 25 DPO whereas the average on Beta Base is over 3000. My doctor didn't seem concerned though so will just wait to my ultra sound next Thurs. and hope things look good. 

Last night I had what felt like a side ache ... wasn't sharp or shooting pains but felt like I had a stich in my side and lasted for a few hours. If I pressed on it, it was a little tender. I had it once before last week. Of course that, combined with my low numbers, I am worrying about an ectopic. To anyone that has had an ectopic, what were your symptoms? Can your HCG still double normally and still be ectopic? I wish I could relax but am always thinking of the worse case scenario...


----------



## GreyGirl

RGN said:


> Last night I had what felt like a side ache ... wasn't sharp or shooting pains but felt like I had a stich in my side and lasted for a few hours. If I pressed on it, it was a little tender. I had it once before last week. Of course that, combined with my low numbers, I am worrying about an ectopic. To anyone that has had an ectopic, what were your symptoms? Can your HCG still double normally and still be ectopic? I wish I could relax but am always thinking of the worse case scenario...

With my pregnancy, they wouldn't check hcg levels as they "don't test in england"...so I have no idea if they doubled or not...
I had pain in one side and down in my bladder area. It was severe and came every day at first then just didn't go until they put me on morphine...I'm not trying to scare you at all, if it's not severe pain, I imagine it just baby settling in...so don't worry too much :)


----------



## grandbleu

*RGN* - your levels are doubling so that's very good...I'd imagine implantation might have occurred later so that's why you are on the lower side. I haven't had an ectopic so I can't help you with the pain question but when I was pregnant there are many sort of cramps stretching etc. that happen down there. I hope everything turns out perfectly.


----------



## Anna Purna

RGN: I found this chart on the Internet. According to this, you are absolutely within the normal range AND your numbers are doubling! :happydance: I don't think you have anything to worry about darling.


from conception	from LMP	(mIU/ML or IU/L)
7 days 3 weeks 0 to 5
14 days 28 days 3 to 426
21 days 35 days 18 to 7,340
28 days 42 days 1080 to 56,500
35 - 42 days	49 - 56 days	7,650 to 229,000
43 - 64 days	57 - 78 days	25,700 to 288,000
57 - 78 days	79 - 100 days	13,300 to 253,000
17 - 24 weeks	2nd trimester	4060 to 65,400
25 wks to term	3rd trimester	3640 to 117,000
After several days postpartum nonpregnant levels (<5)"

About my symptoms:
Mine was located outside of the fallopian tube, so my symptoms were not as severe and didn't show up until much later (10wks 5days, the average is around 7wks). My symptoms were dizziness, sharp stabbing pains ( I couldn't move and would double over at times), sore back on one side, and finally bleeding. When I got to the hospital I needed morphine to keep me from climbing the walls. 
What you're experiencing sounds like normal and natural 'growing pains' - your baby is just trying to make space for him/herself! :baby:

I know, it's hard to feel comfortable and believe that you can have a safe, happy pregnancy. After you've lost one, I think you're always going to be paranoid with the following pregnancies. 
Go take a nice, relaxing bath and BREATHE! You're pregnant! Be happy! :cloud9:


----------



## RGN

Thank you ladies for making me feel much better! 

Before my MMC I was completely convinced that everything was going to be fine and was so shocked when it wasn't. And this time it just seems too good to be true and am just waiting for something to go wrong. But I will try my best to relax! Thanks for the reassurance. I'm so glad to have this forum.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- :hugs: I'm so so sorry that the witch got you today, I was so hopeful for you this month!! I too hope that you have a much shorter cycle this time around with a BFP at the end!

RGN--Doubling is good! I am so happy that you are progressing so well! 

Anna--The smiley opks are VERY expensive here too, I can't find them for much less than what you have stated, so expensive that I am spending my "fun" money on them and not telling DH how much they cost!! He would tell me I was wasting my money! Bah! It is my "fun" money though, so it is meant to be wasted, right?! And heck, smileys are FUN! :loopy:

And I know what you mean about checking your test! When I got my BFP back in August, I kept checking it so much that I blew another FRER the next day just to be sure! I think once you get the bloodwork back, it will definately sink in for you! I'm so happy for you and Fx'd for those levels to go up up up up up!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: RGN, your numbers are doubling which is always a good sign. keeping you in my prayers. Hope everything turns out fine at your appt and your little one is in the right place.... 

:hugs: :hugs:

:friends:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I'm hoping for a shorter cycle too, I can't take it if they stay at 45 days :( 
I'm at the OTWW now, but will pop in here to keep up with people :) Big congrats to all 10 ladies with :bfp:, and hope you have very happy and healthy pregnancies :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: finally found this thread - has to go back on The OTHER TWW thread to find the link as been looking for ages :dohh:
Nice to see all the :bfp:'s - keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## sar0417

:wave: ladies, just popping on to let you know that the :witch: got me. 

I tested this afternoon aswell and it was negative and about an hour later she arrived :growlmad: 

Oh well nevermind. I really didnt feel it this month so I arent that disappointed. To be honest im quite relieved so I can start again and hopefully feel symptoms next month! :thumbup:

Good luck ladies who are still in and sorry to all those who are out with me :hugs:

Anna - Congrats again.. so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## samiam

Amberylurl23 said:


> Grand--I planned on looking for some smiley face OPKs this weekend. Since I tend to "o" around CD 23, I was going to use my cheapies starting CD14 and then switch over to the smilies around CD 20 or so, sooner if the cheapies start to indicate a surge. I just can't seem to read the cheapies right. Last cycle I got what I "thought" was a positive OPK on CD 20, but then I also got Dark marks on CD21 and CD22! Argh! I just could not read the darn things! And then when I let them dry out, they all looked the same! :growlmad: So I think I need something that will clearly say "no silly lady, not yet" and "yes, go forth and multiply!" lol!

Caution!!! It won't necessarily work that way. What I mean is that, you may get a positive OPK with a cheapie and then nothing with an expensive one. Here's the thing about OPKs; you might have an irregular cycle AND/OR your flux may be < 12 hours, which means that, no matter which test you use, it could alway say negative (as mine do--or ALMOST positive). You might want to consider CBFM or internet "sensitive tests."


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> [
> Nice picks Sam. :thumbup: I like both, Grannasffie, & Grannd Nessie. Sorry about the temp drop....guess what though...we're cycle buddies now, so we can keep each other company in the OTWW. Another reason to have that margarita this weekend. ;)
> 
> Grand, you know that you don't have a way out of the 'oh so elusive' no SS club, now that you're part of the team. And heaven knows that if you fall off the wagon, we'll hunt you down like a band of :ninja:. :haha:

This made me laugh out loud!! Thanks Neffie!!

SO Grand, what's it to be?


----------



## dimplesmagee

Just wanted to pop back in and say thanks for all your supportive comments! I appreciate your thoughts!!!

I have been giving my little guy lots of bigs hugs the last few days...holding tight to what might just be my "miracle child." He doesn't understand mommy's pain, so he remains "silly Joey" and that's ok with me b/c he makes me smile. He helped me mop the floors today (with a dry mop).


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - Have you considered Soy...I think we've mentioned it before but that would help shorten your cycle by making your O day much sooner...many ladies have had good luck with it.

*New* - Welcome :wave: glad you found us!

*Sar* - sorry about the evil lady :hug:

*Sam/Neffie *- *Grannd Nessie* sounds good...I'm not even DPO anything yet so I hope the team pact works in a couple of days...I'm sick of SS and it worked for Anna this month. 

*Dimples* - I'm glad you have a little one that can just give you love and hugs. I'm so sorry for you pain hon. We all know how hard it is. 

*Crio* - I imagine you are holed up with your Mel Gibson look alike doing all sorts of crazy things to get the huevo! Enjoy :winkwink: your weekend!


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - Have you considered Soy...I think we've mentioned it before but that would help shorten your cycle by making your O day much sooner...many ladies have had good luck with it.

No, I haven't tried it, I don't know where to find enough reliable info about it...where do I get it from? Couldn't find it in ASDA :( Does it work with no side-effects?


----------



## sparkle

Grey- I'd talk to your gp about soy first, I've been taking it for the last 2 cycles but she told me to stop when I saw her on Thursday. I know people have had success with it on thus forum but to be honest she scared me a little.


----------



## shelleney

RGN said:


> AFM - My blood results came back yesterday and HCG is still doubling right on time - exactly every 48 hours but my numbers are still low ... 1024 for 25 DPO whereas the average on Beta Base is over 3000. My doctor didn't seem concerned though so will just wait to my ultra sound next Thurs. and hope things look good.
> 
> Last night I had what felt like a side ache ... wasn't sharp or shooting pains but felt like I had a stich in my side and lasted for a few hours. If I pressed on it, it was a little tender. I had it once before last week. Of course that, combined with my low numbers, I am worrying about an ectopic. To anyone that has had an ectopic, what were your symptoms? Can your HCG still double normally and still be ectopic? I wish I could relax but am always thinking of the worse case scenario...

Hi RGN.
I had an ectopic last summer, so wanted to tell you my experience, in the hope that it will help you to stop worrying (if thats at all possible?).
As Grey said, they dont test HCG levels in England, so I assumed everything was fine. Until I started to experience severe pain on one side, coupled with heavy bleeding. I was on holiday in Greece at the time, and they do check HCG levels. So I had them monitored every 48 hours. My HCG was rising, but not doubling. I would say they were going up by 1/4 or 1/3, and thats typical of ectopics.
So, I would say that Im sure you're pregnancy is fine. The mild pain (stitch) is probably your baby burrowing deeper into your uterus, ready to set up home for the next 8 months. And your HCG levels are doubling, which is great news!
I have my fingers crossed for you, Hun :dust:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone
hope everyone is enjoying there weekend..esp those of us who had af arrive and can chill out have a few sips of :wine:
I am still concentrating on my eating healthier and exercising..and praying i don't get this terrible flu that is going around at my work..
o time will happen soon enough so i'm trying to keep relaxed right now..i hope i can o a few days earlier this cycle..:)
well i hope all our preggo buddies are doing well..
Happy Saturday to you all ;)


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone :hi:

RGN - Sorry, can't help with the ectopic question, but your numbers are doubling, so that's a good sign. I know it's hard, but try and not look into every cramp, pinch, pull, etc. Everything will be fine. :flower:

Sar - Sorry the hag got you. I just hate her. :growlmad:

Dimples - Your little man is adorable!! Glad that you have him to ease your pain. And don't worry....you will get your miracle baby. :thumbup:

Sam/Grand - Grand Nessie it is! :thumbup:

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## sparkle

Dimples- my lo also keeps me going. I look at him and I know I'll be ok. Thinking of you x

RGN- I can't help with your ectopic qu either but try to keep thinking positive. :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone!

Dimples- I'm am so sorry to hear your sad news, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

Anna- wow congratulations! Am so happy for you and it reassures me that it can happen (even when I'm convinced it never will!)

Grey & Sar- sorry to hear the witch got you- enjoy a nice big glass of wine and enjoy it whilst you can 

Crio- hope you're enjoying your weekend shacked up with the oh :

Just needed some help ladies........ I randomly did opk last Wednesday (12th) and it came up positive and so we dtd the next few days. Anyway ive been getting cramps and light pink/brown spotting since Friday, but the spotting isn't getting heavier. It feels a bit like my AF, but have no idea when im due on, as this will be my first AF since my MMC. Any ideas what's going on?? Driving myself nuts here- thanks girls xx


----------



## Little S

Hi hun... I had a MC 8 weeks ago and on the second/third cycle since I had spotting from 4DPO until I got AF on CD22 so I don't think its anything to worry about.. just your body sorting itself out after MC. This month Im currently 8DPO and no spotting so v relieved as I was also worried like you. 
xxx


----------



## sparkle

Hey little s how are you doing?

Sarah- could it be some implanting spotting or too much for that? I rarely spot so sorry I can't help x


----------



## sarah55

I'm not sure what implantation spotting is...... But there is very little blood, only when I wipe. My MMC was the 1st November and have not had an AF since then, so I may be due, but it's not getting heavier. Thank you and Little S for your help :)

Xx


----------



## sparkle

I've never had it but I've heard others say and read that when the egg implants you can get a few small spots of blood mostly when you wipe.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Sunday! Wow, it's quiet in here today!

Sarah: It could be implantation bleeding. Or maybe your body is still trying to figure things out...although if you're getting +opks then hopefully your cycle is ok again. :shrug: I hope it's an IB! :happydance: When do you plan to test?
NewToAllThis: If you go to 'Quick Links' at the top of the screen, then click on 'Subscribed Threads', it will show you all the threads you've contributed to, thus linking you to the Femmes Fetales! 
Are you trying not to SS this cycle, or have you been experiencing anything interesting so far? :haha:
Sar:  :hugs: Time to re-load and get ready to catch that huevo! 

*Seriously, we need a huevo smiley! How about for now we use one of the other smilies to represent the huevo. I vote for one of these two: :arrow: OR :bodyb: Everyone nominate a smiley or two, then we can see which one is the most popular!

AFM: ZERO symptoms today and most of yesterday. Trying not to worry, as I've read that most people don't experience symptoms until week 6. Still, I would kill for some morning sickness right now! We haven't been able to get hold of my doctor's office to make an appointment, which is really frustrating, but hopefully someone will call me back tomorrow. I'll try calling during class breaks, but there is nowhere private to make calls at my school and I definitely don't want anyone to know! 
Still trying to keep a PMA.
I've sniffed around in the pregnancy forums this weekend, but seriously it doesn't seem like the happiest place on earth to be. Some women are just plain mean to each other! The PAL thread is different, but I'm just not ready to go there yet. I wish you could all be there with me! 
So, I hope it's OK with everyone that I stay here. :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - you are totally welcome to stay! please do. the other forums scare me too....lots more opinions instead of support. I prefer it here. X


----------



## samiam

:howdy: Hi all! The OH went out for a breakfast roll and a walk on the beach and I am sneaking in here for a moment to say hi! :shhh: 

Anna: As for the huevo, I vote for this one, :coolio:, because I like to imagine el heuvo as all chilled out and too-cool-for-school, but I also really like this one that you suggested :bodyb: because el huevo certainly should be the strong and muscular type. :thumbup: Oh, and don't leave us! Stay here until Team Grannd Nessie can start their own PAL thread. 

Sarah:  Okay. :hug: I am certainly NO expert and have spent the time since my MC on 11/14 completely confused as the kind ladies on here can attest. I have been spotting off and on the entire time. I thought I had AF in Dec and I think I just had her again, but I cannot be sure due to amount and color, etc. That said, I don't think I Oed last month and I do think that I may be getting back on track now. I've been torturing my GP, though and will get the results of my progesterone test today and discuss what's next with the good ole GP. If you'd like someone to talk to who's been there (and maybe still IS there), feel free to PM me and we can compare notes and symptoms. 


AFM: Lucky claims that I am fertile Myrtle right now and that has FF convinced that I will O on TH, which means that I'm NOT out for sure this cycle, as I previously thought. :happydance: OH loved the soup. Let's hope he loves all of the other fertility-enhancing meals that have been planned for the week. :winkwink:


----------



## kizzyt

morning ladies,

everyone well?

Anna, I am with you there, I am very cosy here and if the ladies dont mind us hanging around I am happy to do so. PAL seems a little, erm, depressing if that's the right word? I dont mean to be mean or negative but I am trying to think pos on this pregnancy and I would rather keep my PMA going.

RGN, I dont know for sure about ectopic but the doc suspected it with me for my last pregnancy and told me to watch out for shoulder tip pain, which I never had (I wasnt ectopic anyway in the end) its meant to be a common sign.

AFM, have felt a little nauseous the last few days in the mornings which is interesting as I didnt last time. Boobs are sore when I take my bra off and my stomach is swollen like a football at night. Attractive!! gonna go to the docs on Friday as I'll be 6 weeks by then and ask for a reassurance scan at 9 weeks. Fingers crossed I'll get it, if not I'll pay privately :)


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> everyone well?
> 
> Anna, I am with you there, I am very cosy here and if the ladies dont mind us hanging around I am happy to do so. PAL seems a little, erm, depressing if that's the right word? I dont mean to be mean or negative but I am trying to think pos on this pregnancy and I would rather keep my PMA going.
> 
> RGN, I dont know for sure about ectopic but the doc suspected it with me for my last pregnancy and told me to watch out for shoulder tip pain, which I never had (I wasnt ectopic anyway in the end) its meant to be a common sign.
> 
> AFM, have felt a little nauseous the last few days in the mornings which is interesting as I didnt last time. Boobs are sore when I take my bra off and my stomach is swollen like a football at night. Attractive!! gonna go to the docs on Friday as I'll be 6 weeks by then and ask for a reassurance scan at 9 weeks. Fingers crossed I'll get it, if not I'll pay privately :)

Sounds like it's all going the way it should Kizzy! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Anna/Kizzy (and all the other lovely knocked up gals ;)) - My vote is that you guys should hang around these parts of the forum. In fact, we'd like you to check in from time to time and keep us updated on things. Trust me when I say that we're itching to join you, so we can all move over soon to our to be formed sister thread under the PAL section. :winkwink:

Hope everyone's doing well. Good luck to those waiting to test. :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna Purna said:


> NewToAllThis: If you go to 'Quick Links' at the top of the screen, then click on 'Subscribed Threads', it will show you all the threads you've contributed to, thus linking you to the Femmes Fetales!
> Are you trying not to SS this cycle, or have you been experiencing anything interesting so far? :haha:

:hi: Thanks for that, but at that point, I had yet to contribute on this thread so was stumped how to find it, but have found you all now :thumbup:
Always try not to SS and normally don't have any, but this month have had sensitive nips on and off :blush: and a bit of nausea, but its really too early to have these symptoms so its probably my mind playing tricks on me :dohh: only 8dpo today so a while to go yet :juggle:

Congrats on your bfp by the way! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry I have not been around the last couple of days, I am a bit under the weather. :( Just a cold I think though (I did, after all get a flu shot this year, so it better not be that!), but it's making me miserable at work today! At least my Steelers are going to the Superbowl! :happydance:

Anna--I would love for you to stay around! As a matter of fact, I would love all of us to stick together no matter where we are at in our journeys, the support, friendship and caring in this group is so wonderful, I can't imagine being anywhere else! 

AFM--I bought only a 7 pack of the smiley opks, so going to save them until I think I am at/near the time. Going to start using my cheapies tonight even though I am pretty sure it is early! 

Hugs to you all and hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!

I'm back, I think I o'ved yesterday so I'm 1dpo, not ss this month I promise!!


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi girls!

Sorry - I went AWOL again. :blush:

Life is busy! Starting researching my father's birth family - I dug up his ex-wife and a few other people along the way as well, it's been fun.

Aaaaanyway. Have OPKs. Have cupboards full of vitamins, aspirin and god knows what else. Have husband on a strict "with me or not at all" promise. We're quite open about... ahem self service shall we call it? :blush: 

Am seeing my doc on Thursday to get more Met - they wouldn't put me on a repeat prescription because I saw a nurse-practitioner and not a doctor. And my surgery only has one female doctor, and she only comes in one day a week. :growlmad: And in the kindest way possible, none of the male GPs speak what I would call very good English. I'm not criticising, their English is certainly better than my Urdu or Gurati, but that's not too helpful a thought when you're discussing your "ooteruz" or your "va-jeena", or your husband's "sperums cells". :dohh:

Have flicked through quickly, but as ever:

:finger: to the :witch:

:wohoo: to the :bfp:

And :sex:, [-o&lt; and :dust: to everyone in between.

Love ya's!

C x


----------



## Criosaidh

Ooooh, cool idea.

My votes for the Ova Smiley:

:laugh2: :dance: 

We do need a proper egg smiley though - I wonder if I found one on the interwebs they would incorporate it?

X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone. You've all been busy! I've been away for a few days and I now ahve alot of catching up to do!! 

Anna: Congrats on your BFP!!

afm, today is cd 10 so I should be coming into my firtile period soon! Fingers crossed this is my month! I really need this soon! I finally booked a dr appt, I havn't been in since my mc at the end of may. This is my 8th cycle ttc again, so I figured at least we can chat... Only one thing, my appt is the 31st which shold be just after o. Do you think a pap will interfear with any possible implantation??


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Wow I have found out where most of the familiar faces have been hiding! You certainly have been busy :haha:

Any chance I can join you purdy please :flower:

Currently 7DPO (I think :wacko:) and trying not to obsess over symptom spotting as my brain KNOWS that implantation takes a minimum of 6DPO BUT my heart is arguing over all the twinges, symptoms etc that it is sure means I have a bean bedding down for the long haul!


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - I would love it if you joined us! I love familiar faces...feels like we're all old friends just hanging out which is fun especially in the TWW. My advice is don't symptom spot if you can help it...a bunch of us have made a pact not to do it this cycle since it ends in AF anyways and builds us up to come crashing down...non-symptom spotting ladies seem to be getting BFPS as well so might be a lucky thing to be breezy in the TWW. When are you testing??? 10. 12. 14 DPO??? just curious :)

PS. *AFM*: A guy in my class who is into numerology declared that this is the year of the baby for me based on my birthday and OH's Bday it's the year of the family for him...I'm inclined to AGREE!!!:happydance: Seriously he said it without knowing what we've been through and he said that if we both want it this year I should have one by my bday!!!! I could have kissed his feet...but I didn't since he would think I've gone insane. Hoping numerology works! Candles in churches and my numbers are all pointing to YES this cycle...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Aww thanks grandbleu :hugs:

I try not to symptom spot I really do but I just can't help it. I even do it pre-ovulation forgetting that I can't possibly be pregnant :haha:
I am coping by explaining away every 'symptom' that I think I have, this way it shouldn't let me build up any hope to be dashed! :wacko:

Congrats on the amazing numerology results :hugs: I was considering getting a tarot reading or learning to do one myself as I think it would be interesting!


----------



## grandbleu

Don't worry about SS (I was actually a closet symptom spotter last cycle!) I am dying to SS by DPO 10...but I'm going to TRY really hard this cycle to be a relaxed TWWer:wacko:

PS. Yeah the numerology was cool and it was free since it is a man in my class and he just sort of did it spontaneously while we were talking...OH is really skeptical but I found it hopeful :) I definitely suggest it :)


----------



## sparkle

The numeralogy sounds really interesting Grand. How does it work?

Welcome feisty. I always say I won't ss then end up falling off the wagon!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Feeling down again today - slowly getting fed up of wallowing in my own misery all the time but can't seem to help it. :cry:
A close work friend told me she was pregnant a couple of weeks ago -the day AF arrived in Jan so double whammy for me.
She had an early scan yesterday as she had m/c last year and now that everything is fine, its hit me all over again. Its not that I resent her because she deserves it so much, but its just how I feel and I feel bad for feeling like this.

Am also fed up as I've put on loads of weight since the m/c and I'm annoyed with myself, but as I don't lose weight easily, I'm struggling to get motivated.
Joined a gym at the start of the year and have been going a couple of times a week but so far, have lost nothing :nope: am eating healthily too so just want to scream.
AND, to put the final nail in the coffin, my job is coming to an end in April and I think we're getting our 3 months notice next week. I can apply elsewhere in the group so doubt I'll be made redundant but its just the not knowing, its really unsettling on top of everything else. 

Thanks for listening and I wish I had something positive to say but :nope:


----------



## grandbleu

*IMP* - Catch that egg!

*Sparkle* - Don't have any idea how numerology works but I gave our birthdays and he went on about the fact I was in a new 9 year cycle and it was the baby one!!! And OH was in the Family year...I wish I knew more about it...I should research it actually...I heard BABY and I kind of zoned out and just concentrated on that :wacko:

*New* - So sorry hon...just doing a little a day can help your motivation (I need to take my own advice! - I'm restarting my yoga videos tomorrow you've inspired me). I hope you get a new job within the group real fast so you don't have to worry about that. :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Hey Fiesty!! Good to see you in here!! Hope all works out for you- and good luck trying not to SS. I am trying not to as well, then like you, explaining away all the symptoms, it's driving me nuts!! 

Grandbleu- I could kiss that guys feet too lol!! Wow am fascinated by it all and pray that it all falls into place. When is your birthday then?? 

New- hope you're ok?? It's always tough being surrounded by other pregnant woman. My boss is pregnant too (and she is due the same day I would have been) and because I'm a nanny to her other children, it means when she goes on maternity in April/May I too will be looking for a new job. It was a tough thing to take in at first, but now I'm looking forward to a new start somewhere else and a new beginning for me.

Imppearl- good luck catching your egg !!

AFM - well taking each day as it comes, still spotting (brown) and no sigh of real AF. Couldn't help myself and tested today and a BFN. Not surprised, so mad at myself for testing in the first place, was so convinced it was implantation bleeding ( spent way too much time SS and convincing myself that was what it was ;) ) Ah well, going off to zumba to dance my cares away :))))


----------



## grandbleu

*Sarah* - sorry about a confusing cycle...SamIam is kind of going through the same thing...do you have a FF chart to stalk and I could maybe guess what's happening?:shrug:

PS. My bday is in late November so I have to get pregnant this cycle or next to make it in my year of the baby! :) It's personal to each person by when they were born...month day year about what particular year you are in. The guy who did it is just interested in it like a hobby...but I liked his interpretation obviously!


----------



## sarah55

Hey Grandbleu- I have chatted with Samiam, indeed were both in a very confusing place. I dont know what a FF chart is :blush: otherwise would have loved for you to make some sense out of this supposed cycle. To have a chart do I have to temp etc???


----------



## grandbleu

Yep that's it...it's the one with all your morning temps (you can see the link to mine in my siggy) but if you haven't been tracking temps it wouldn't help too much this cycle. Some ladies love it others hate it...I'm in the middle but it has helped me to get to know my cycle much much better.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I'm so sorry grand and Sarah that you are having odd cycles :hugs:

Try to stay positive and visualise 2011 being the year of the bump! That is what I am doing, I refuse to accept that this year could bring anything other then happiness to us, lets face it we could all do with some of that :dance:

Grand I think the yoga is a great idea - I started regularly exercising (5 times a week for 30 minutes) on the 1st January (can't believe I haven't slipped up yet!) and I feel positive that it will help bring me that :bfp: and a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:

Spent 10 minutes this morning obsessing over my FF chart and comparing women who have gone on to have :bfp: :dohh: I find it soothing in an odd way. I tell myself it is just a bit of fun so that if the :witch: arrives I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## LiSa2010

GM ladies! stopping by to say :hi:!

I will be joining you all soon as I am only on CD7 and AF just left so Im waiting to O but not gonna be tracking anything this month, hopefully! LOL

FXd you all get your :bfp:s. hugs!

:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hello ladies, I wil be back shortly as well, on CD 8.. and also waiting for O.. shouldnt be too long.. hope you are all doing well and wishing many BFPs to all of you..


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies! 

Hope you are all well! I will also be back soon I am on CD10 so hopefully be back next week!

Lilrojo- grapefruit juice apparently helps CM!

xx


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all well! I will also be back soon I am on CD10 so hopefully be back next week!
> 
> Lilrojo- grapefruit juice apparently helps CM!
> 
> xx

Really I have never heard that, might have to stop at the store and get some this week.. do you just drink it once a day or what.. thanks bella..


----------



## BellasMummy

I have been drinking a couple of glasses a day, it has to be 100% pure juice I think! I'll try anything lol!!xx


----------



## Amberyll23

I drink a huge glass of grapefruit juice in the morning staring the day after AF ends and up through Ovulation. I read that it helps generate more CM to help the :spermy: along, haven't read that it does anything other than that (except the extra vitamins are always nice!) as far as TTC goes, but I'll take it! 

Oh, and Bella is right, it does have to be the 100% juice.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: everyone!
I hope the TWW hasn't been too torturous for you!
This is just a quick note to say hi, not enough time to write more, but I'll be back later to pry into your personal businesses!


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies, I will be picking some up when I go to the store tomorrow..


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, haven't had time to through this thread yet but wanted to introduce myself. I found "the other TTW" after AF came and found it very supportive and helpful so I want to continue on this journey with you. So here I am on the sister site since I am now in the 2WW. Hope it goes by quickly and that we all get BFP. :flower:


----------



## sparkle

Hi lisa welcome!!

Hello to everyone, have been running around like a loony the past few days, but this tww seems to be going so slowly. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - Hi and welcome :wave:

*Sparkle* - TWW is always slow but working or being in school definitely helps it go by a bit faster :)

*Lilrojo* - I hope the juice helps you - it didn't work that well for me but to be honest I didn't really drink enough. I think it's one to two glasses a day is good.

*Bella* - see you soon - you must be busy :sex:

*Anna* - Pry away! Glad your little apple seed is sticking around :). PS. You'd be so proud of me one of my classes went so well that students actually came after and said how exciting, fun and interesting it was...my heart melted! I'm not trying to brag but last week I was in tears after a miserable lesson and thought I should quit the course since I wasn't meant to be a teacher. I felt confident for the first time :)

*Amber* - I agree grapefruit juice is supposed to help EWCM and really it can't hurt...vit C is great for TTC. 

*AFM*: Just in my NON-SS (Team Grand Nessie!) TWW. Chart is looking good but I won't count on it because I'm still really early...what goes up must come down in my case it seems LOL. In other non-TWW news I'm having a girls sleepover...I'm a bit old to be doing it but I invited some girls from the course tomorrow night for just a night in and hopefully for some fun and chatting...poor OH! I don't have many (any!) friends here so I'm really really excited. I'm usually really shy so I broke out of my comfort zone and just decided to throw a little party.:happydance:

PS. *Crio* - miss you...how're you doing love???


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa7--welcome and glad you found this thread so you can join the ladies here when in your TWW!! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!

Lilrojo--I hope the grapefruit juice helps! 

Sparkle--hey hun! Hope the TWW starts to move more quickly for you towards that BFP!!!

Grand--I am so glad your class went well, and it is moments like you had with those students that can definately give a much-needed confidence boost and show that you are, indeed a GREAT teacher!! Your sleepover sounds wonderful and like so much fun! Wish I lived closer, I'd come and crash it!! haha! I hope you and the ladies have some good quality gal-time!! 

P.S. I know it is early, but your temps are looking great!

Crio--I second Grand, where are you at lady?! How are you doing? You are missed!!

As for me, I'm hoping to be joining you all after this weekend!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I just tested and :bfn: 11 dpo :cry:


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - 11dpo is really very early...I don't test till day 14 (dpo) sorry...I know how hard it is though to see those BFNs...that's why HPTs are banished from the house. :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Enjoy you night tomorrow Grandbleu- love a good excuse for a girly night! I agree though, your poor oh wont know what's hit him ;)

New- Grandbleu is right, 11dpo is kinda early. I should know I did one yesterday and also got a BFN :( Ah well that'll teach me for being so impatient!! Think I would have been 12 dpo, but then again I'm sure I'm just clutching at straws. 

Sparkle- as you can see I'm not enjoying the 2ww either and caved in and tested. That said I'm going to be a busy bee this weekend and think of anything else but HPTs!!

AFM- just got back from my zumba class, which always makes me feel good and re- energised. My best friend gave birth to her baby yesterday, cried for most of the day. Some tears of happiness but mostly tears for my loss (felt so selfish afterwards) Still feel a lot better for letting it all out and have thrown myself into putting together a huge bundle of presents for my friend and her baby )


----------



## grandbleu

*Sarah* - Don't feel selfish...I cried when my own sister gave birth. You are still happy for her but it just reinforces what you have lost and the fact that you don't have your baby with you now...it's a total trigger for your emotions and sadness and loss all over again. You don't have to tell her that you were upset or cried...these are your emotions and totally justified. I know that of course you are happy for her but it just hurts so much that we can't have the same joy. :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Yeah you're right, I think she knows its tough but she never sees me crying out of grief. I am totally happy for her and I know when I get to see him and hold him it will be amazing- but wow did yesterday really knock me for six!! Just when you think you have it all contained, then blam out it comes!! Still DH is taking me out for a lovely dinner tomorrow, as he saw first hand how this affects me- ah bless him :)

Forgot to say hi Lisa, welcome along!! X


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs:, so sorry hun, but I agree with the others, 11 dpo is very early to test and a lot of women get BFNs at that time only to have BFPs later, so until AF shows up, you are still in the hunt! FX'd!

Sarah--:hugs: to you too hun. Don't feel selfish at all, your feelings are entirely normal and understandable, and I don't think anyone would question how happy you are for your best friend!! And :thumbup: to the DH for being so loving and understanding over how you are feeling! I hope you have a relaxing and lovely dinner hun, you deserve it!


----------



## Anna Purna

Grand: It really does feel great to see students actually enjoy what you've taught them. However, sometimes lessons just bomb, and it's not always because of the lesson - a bad student dynamic can sink even the best of lessons! I'm glad you've made some friends. I know how you feel - I only had a core group of girlfriends to begin with, and all but one of them have moved in the last two years! Sometimes it gets quite lonely and I feel like a bit of a loser. :shy: (p.s. Don't be afraid to knock back a drink or two - it worked for me!)

Amber: Ack! Don't encourage grand! She's on the no SSing team now! [-X
p.s. Go catch that egg! :bunny::bodyb:

Sarah: I haven't had anyone close to me give birth since my loss, but my SIL is pregnant and when she announced the happy news I burst into tears and ran from the room! Give yourself some time, and who knows, you might have a completely different reaction when you meet the wee one. :hugs: Don't give up, you're next!

New: Damn those HPTs! Chin up darling, give it a few more days and try to hold out until AF day passes! We're all cheering for you! :happydance:

Lisa7: :hi: Welcome! That gives us two Lisas on this thread!

Everyone else: :hi:

AFM: Well, I got my blood test results back today. At 4wks4days my hcg level was at 425. I've searched the Internet and it seems to be within the normal range! :happydance:
Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP or in gestational age*
3 weeks LMP	5-50 mIU/ml
*4 weeks LMP	5-426 mIU/ml*
5 weeks LMP	18-7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP	1,080-56,500 mIU/ml
7-8 weeks LMP	650-229,000 mIU/ml
9-12	25,700-288,000 mIU/ml
13-16 weeks LMP	13,300-254,000 mIU/ml
17-24 weeks LMP	4,060-165,400 mIU/ml
25-40 weeks LMP	3,640-117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females	<5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal	<9.5mIU/ml

I had my blood taken again today and thankfully I'll get the results back tomorrow. I hated waiting this week! 
More big news: I have a 6-week ultrasound scheduled for next week! That is the true test to see if the kid has nested in the right place. I'm so nervous, but so, so, SO excited at the same time! :dance:

Again, thanks so much everyone for your support. I don't know what I'd do without you. :friends:


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--:happydance: on the HCG! I hope it keeps on that upward climb! And that is so exciting about your Ultrasound being next week already! FX'd that everything continues to go well for you!

Oh, and I didnt know temping was SSing! eek!:shhh: Sorry Grand! Will keep my mouth shut so I don't encourage you to slip off the Non-SS wagon!

AFM: I had a negative OPK last night, but woke up to some EWCM this morning, so here's hoping that negative turns into a positive this weekend!!


----------



## grandbleu

Sounds good *Amber* - I got EWCM two days before Ovulation and the day of ovulation so get on BDing this weekend...start now! :)

*Anna* - I think your HCG levels are really very good...:dust:

PS. I highly recommend no SS - so much more relaxing...I'm only 6DPO...the TWW crazies come out around 8-12 dpo...Hope I can hold off...luckily I'm still busy with school and have a good weekend planned! :)


----------



## Amberyll23

My plan this cycle post-o is to do absolutely no ss'ing except for temping. AND not to take an HPT until at least 14dpo (if the :witch: manages to stay away!) Will see how long I last! You know how test-happy I am come 10 dpo!!


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm proud of you, grand. No SSing! I know, it gets so hard when you hit 10dpo, but you can do it! Hopefully this will be your LAST cycle of TTC! :happydance:

Where is everyone today? Crio, you haven't been around in ages! What's up, girl! We miss you!
Anyone testing this weekend??? Come on, we need some more :bfp:!


----------



## neffie

No SS Grand. [-X We gotta keep Team Grand Nessie rolling.

Amber - Temping is fine, just no regular SS. :winkwink: We like EWCM around these parts of BnB. Get with the :sex:!! :)

Hope everyone's doing well. Hopefully I'll be back on here next week. :winkwink: And I'm chiming in with the other ladies...WHERE ARE YOU CRIO??


----------



## grandbleu

Ok ladies - I'm still not SS:happydance: on DPO7 now...one week down...one to go for testing!

PS. Implantation dip DPO6??? (That's not symptom spotting because it's an actual fact right??? Like it exists on my chart...not in my imagination...just making sure I'm still following the Grannd Nessie rule book).

How's everyone else doing this lovely weekend???

X


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Ok ladies - I'm still not SS:happydance: on DPO7 now...one week down...one to go for testing!
> 
> PS. Implantation dip DPO6??? (That's not symptom spotting because it's an actual fact right??? Like it exists on my chart...not in my imagination...just making sure I'm still following the Grannd Nessie rule book).
> 
> How's everyone else doing this lovely weekend???
> 
> X

Grand: Implantation dip is not symptom spotting, at least I don't think so. How was the slumber party? Your thoughts, Neffie?

AFM: I am really grumpy this morning. Huge temp dip that may suggest O, but OH and I had a disagreement and now neither of us is in the mood to :sex: and he's leaving in about an hour. Does anyone know if the temp dip means that O is happening right now or if it has already happened? Sigh.


----------



## grandbleu

I'm going to look at your chart! Why do arguments always happen around O time grrrr....


----------



## grandbleu

Ok took a look and it could be that you are ovulating today and your temp should then spike up tomorrow. Did you do an OPK this time around? I see temps and EWCM but not the OPK test. Usually BDing the day before or 2 days before O day is good because then the sperm is just hanging out and waiting for the egg. Did you BD yesterday or the day before? :shrug: Hope you caught it hon despite the grumpiness between you two (that happens practically every month for us too...so frustrating).

PS. Slumber party didn't happen really...everyone came over in the late afternoon and hung out and we had dinner and drinks and music but then everybody wanted to leave around 11pm...they didn't tell me that none of them were sleeping over. I'm so freaking sensitive but I held it together until they left and then had a cry...like the song goes...it's my party and I'll cry if I want to. I think my mistake was inviting the guy in the class and then I don't think it was "girly" enough. Kind of changed the atmosphere. Oh well at least I tried and up until they left we were all having fun so it wasn't a complete disaster.


----------



## samiam

Grand, Thanks! No, unfortunately the last :sex: was Tuesday, which is what caused the disagreement. Is there any chance those little :spermy: guys can still be alive?


----------



## grandbleu

If you had EWCM on Tuesday (sorry can't remember from your chart if you did.) then the environment should be happy enough place for them to hang out a bit...it's been said they can last up to 7 days but average is probably about 3. Sorry about the argument...I can relate to that completely. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I know you all said 11 dpo was too early to test and maybe you're right, but as I never get to anything more than 12 dpo before the :witch: arrives, I needed to indulge my poas addiction :haha:

Anyway, as expected, AF is here :wacko: 
Trying my hardest not to slip into depression, trying to stay positive - a couple of :wine: will help no doubt!

Short cycle this month of 23 days and 11/12 days LP which I hope is sufficient - any thoughts on this would be appreciated. I googled it and I think I'm ok as its between the 10 - 14 day 'average'


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> If you had EWCM on Tuesday (sorry can't remember from your chart if you did.) then the environment should be happy enough place for them to hang out a bit...it's been said they can last up to 7 days but average is probably about 3. Sorry about the argument...I can relate to that completely. :hugs:

Yes, that's what I figured. This is day five. I wanted to :sex: on Thursday and again this morning, but he went on the piss :beer: with his pals on Wednesday and was incapable of anything but sleeping all day long Thursday. MEN! :growlmad: So we argued about that and things went downhill from there.

I can totally relate to your feeling sad about the slumber party that wasn't. It's hard being an expat sometimes. And you just want at least one good girlfriend in whom you can confide, laugh with, etc. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - so sorry again about getting your AF...You know your body better than us so if your average LP is 12 than 10-11 dpo is totally normal to test. :hugs:

*Sam* - Grrrrr to men! Thanks for understanding my disappointment with the sleepover that ended up just being me and OH in the end LOL. I'll just keep trying I suppose :)


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *New* - so sorry again about getting your AF...You know your body better than us so if your average LP is 12 than 10-11 dpo is totally normal to test. :hugs:
> 
> *Sam* - Grrrrr to men! Thanks for understanding my disappointment with the sleepover that ended up just being me and OH in the end LOL. I'll just keep trying I suppose :)

Sent you a friend request on FF. As for the disappointment, I would have cried too. :( But you're right; keep trying. And good for you on stepping out of your comfort zone!


----------



## grandbleu

Don't think that I am ignoring your FF friend request but I just checked and I'm only a lowly basic membership girl and they don't give me the privilege of having friends (just like real life!:haha:LOL - It's better to laugh than to cry as OH always says). I have your link though so I can check it and my link is always in my siggy so we can sort of be FF friends :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Grand so sorry to hear about the slumber party. I too am quite sensitive when it comes to things like that so would have been equally upset. :hugs: Is it perhaps a culture difference?? Forgive me if I am being ignorant :blush: but perhaps it is not the regular thing in France to have sleep overs?? Or perhaps they are all just like me and fret if they are not at home in their own bed :haha:

Sam so sorry that you had an argument around ovulation time :hugs: I sometimes think it is the stress on us that makes us interact differently with our men OR they sense the shift in us meaning ovulation and the pressure makes them irritable?? Remember though it only takes one and stranger things have happened my chickadee :hugs:

I can't believe how well all you lovelies are doing at not SS :) I am in awe! Personally I enjoy a bit of SS as it helps keep up my PMA. As long as I keep it in the back of my mind that nothing is for definite then I cope with the :witch: fine. Of course several months down the line I may change my tune :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Feisty* - unfortunately they weren't French but anglophones...but I think the whole sleep in your own bed excuse fits...I feel like that too I love my own bed and don't sleep well when I'm not in it. 

I say SS if you want...I just did it for a few months and it brought down my PMA...if it raises yours then you should totally indulge...in the end we all LOVE symptoms :)


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies! :hi:
Just popping in from the OTWW. Im waiting to O, then I will be joining you properly.
Aww New. Im so sorry the :witch: got you, Hun. Come back to the OTWW, we will look after you there. Enjoy lots of :wine: and then get back on the horse!
Hey Grand. Sorry to hear you slumber party didnt go so well. I really wish we lived closer, then I would definitely come round, and stay the whole night!
Sorry to hear of your arguement around O day, Sam. I hope you did enough :sex: beforehand. FXd for you.
Hiya Anna! Your blood test results are looking good. Im sending you lots of special love and wishes for your scan next week. I trully hope you see your baby in your uterus this time! :dust:
Hello to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies! 

New- sorry the Witch got you, enjoy some wine!!

Grand- sorry your sleepover didn't go as expected. Sounds like you had fun tho and are making friends!

Anna- counts are looking good, hope you're feeling a little more positive. 

Feisty- I always say I won't ss and then do. I say go with how you feel.

Afm- I've totally fallen off the wagon and have even been discussing symptoms with my mum! I'm knackered, properly wiped out I could quite happily go to bed at 7 with Cormack. I'm feeling really guilty today, went out dancing last night with hubby, my sister and her man. Had a few more drinks than I should have. I was relaxed and just went with the flow. Hubby said it was the happiest he's seen me since the mc. Which is good. I'm only 6dpo I couldn't hurt any potential bean could I?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Oh Sparkle of course you couldn't! I say it would probably be MORE beneficial that you were relaxed and happy as it is better for both your mind and hopefully implantation :hugs:

Grand I really do think that it is the whole sleeping in their own bed thing that was the issue. The main thing is that they had a good time :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Saturday everyone!

New: Damn :witch: I hope you have a PMA and not a SMA today (SMA = Shitty Mental Attitude). I think that a 12 day luteal (sp?) phase is fine and normal. Enjoy your weekend and have a few :wine: (and have one for me, too!)

Grand: Ack! I used the blue I normally reserve for you on New's name! Sorry! However, I'm feeling a tad lazy so you'll understand if I don't change it. :haha:
I'm pretty sensitive as well, and I always worry about people not liking me. I think it's because I moved around a lot when I was a kid and I was always 'the new girl'. It sounds like the party WAS a success, though! Perhaps they were all stepping out of their comfort zones by going to your party, and spending the night at your house when they don't know you so well is too far out of their zone. 
I know what you mean, though. We all want and need a girls night every once in a while. All of my best girl friends live in different cities, but we all used to live in Montreal together and it was fantastic. We'd go out for dinner all the time and have sleepovers. God, I miss it. 
P.S. I don't know anything about temping, but I took a look at your chart and compared it to last month's, and it DOES look different. Also, your temps after ovulation are all higher than last month's...FX'd! 

Sam: MEN! I agree with Fidget, they must smell it on us and it makes them nervous. Their masculinity is no match to our femininity! :bodyb: Anyways, I hope you have enough of his little guys saved up to catch the :coolio:

Sparkle: SS can be fun, and I've read that many women just 'know' they're pregnant before they do the test. Is that what it feels like for you? FX'd :happydance: Don't worry about the drinks. Remember, I drank and ate sushi 5 days before my :bfp: I've chosen to look at it as a sign - it's kind of like the watched pot that never boils, or when the bus only comes after you've lit a cigarette. Know what I mean?

Feisty: I see that you're 11dpo. When are you planning to test? Good luck!

Shell: :bunny: :sex: :bunny: Catch that huevo! :bodyb:

:hi: to everyone else in the TWW!

AFM: PMA, PMA, PMA. SMA out, PMA in. 
I still don't have many symptoms, although yesterday I had a massive headache all day and the slightest smell of cigarette smoke would put me over the edge. I really hope to see a massive run of :bfp: this month! As you can see in my signature, I'm cheering for you all! :happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!

New--:hugs: sorry the witch got you hun! I have a shorter LP also, which is why I tend to cave at 10dpo (I too am a POAS addict!). Indulge and spoil yourself, and come join us ladies over in the OTWW! 

Grand--sorry the sleepover didn't go so well, I would have been a bit upset also, especially since none of them told you ahead of time. However, it looks like they stayed for quite a bit, so I bet they all enjoyed themselves! And I'm with Shelleney, I would have come and stayed the night too, I bet we all would have had a great time!! I wish we all lived closer to one another! 

I think that DPO6 could possibly be a sign of an implantation dip. I have read that not all IMP dips go below the coverline and the fact that your temp went right back up afterwards is a good sign! (And phew, I am glad that the nonSS ladies have given the :thumbup: on temps!) 

Sparkle--Good to hear from you hun! And don't feel guilty at all about relaxing and having fun! If you have a little bean in there, nothing you did last night could have hurt it! In fact, being relaxed and destressed probably helped it along! 

Sam--Men! They can be so frustrating! And Grand is right, it always seems to happen around the time we O. Grr! I hope that the :spermy: are lying in wait for you!

Feisty--no worries about the SS, I always fall off the nonSS wagon too! 

AFM: I'm in a batch of EWCM myself right now and was all ready for a great friday night with DH and he spent all his time on the computer chatting with friends! grrr! By the time we went to bed, I was too tired and annoyed for :sex:. Fortunately my OPKs are telling me I haven't "o"'d yet (started using the smilies last night), so I'm hoping this weekend turns around. I have already told him this am that he is MINE for the next few nights!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

WOW, quite a bit to catch up on....

Grand - NO NOOOOOO implantation dip spotting is not symptom spotting. I mean, we still need something to hang on to, so have at that chart to your heart's content. ;) I do it all the time. ;) Sorry about your slumber party. :hugs: I know how you feel. It sucks when you've got everything planned out one way, and then things turn in the other direction. You're right, maybe having a guy in the mix changed the atmosphere. It's too bad we all live so far away from each other, or else I'd totally be up for one! :hugs:

Sam - Grrrrrrrr, why do men turn into such whack jobs around O time? :growlmad: The good news is that if your temp dipped today, you have quite O'd yet. It'll probably be today, and depending on tomorrow's temp, even tomorrow. I know in the past that I've had a temp dip 2 days before O, so you're not out. Try to :sex: tonight if you can, and if your OH cooperates. That can be a lot easier said than done, I know, but stay optimistic. :thumbup:

New - Sorry that the :witch: got you. :hugs: It's good that you know your cycle pattern though. :thumbup: Hop over to the OTWW, it'll definitely make time go by quicker. Feel better soon, and have at all the :wine: in the meantime.

Sparkle - I'll piggy back on what the other gals said. Don't worry about the drink. It won't hurt one bit. Continue to stay relaxed, and that will actually help things. Hope this is your month. :thumbup:

Feisty - Good luck for when you test. :thumbup:

Anna - Funny to see you talking about symptoms. :haha: Hope you're still going to be around to keep Team Grand Nessie in check, in case one of us dares try to fall off the wagon. Glad to see that you're doing well. :hugs:

Amber - My cycle buddy!!! :) Hang in there chick. Men can be such downers at the wrong time. Way to send him the memo! :thumbup: He can't act surprised if he already knows what he's in for. :haha: Catch that :bodyb:!!

:wave: to everyone else.

Will be joining you guys soon hopefully!


----------



## samiam

Feisty Fidget said:


> Sam so sorry that you had an argument around ovulation time :hugs: I sometimes think it is the stress on us that makes us interact differently with our men OR they sense the shift in us meaning ovulation and the pressure makes them irritable?? Remember though it only takes one and stranger things have happened my chickadee :hugs:

Thanks so much, Feisty! You're right; stranger things have happened. In fact, the last time I got pregnant, I was on the pill! So OHs :spermy: and my :coolio: seem to be determined things. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sam I hope I have helped give you some PMA as I am a great believer in the power of positive thinking :dance:

Thanks for all the encouragement lovelies :flower: I will not be testing until next Saturday (the :witch: is due wednesday) when I will be 18dpo or 16dpo depending on my actual ovulation day (bloody fertility friend :growlmad:)

When is everyone else testing? Xxx


----------



## samiam

Feisty Fidget said:


> Sam I hope I have helped give you some PMA as I am a great believer in the power of positive thinking :dance:
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement lovelies :flower: I will not be testing until next Saturday (the :witch: is due wednesday) when I will be 18dpo or 16dpo depending on my actual ovulation day (bloody fertility friend :growlmad:)
> 
> When is everyone else testing? Xxx

You have, indeed! :thumbup: THANK YOU! :flower:


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - I'm testing *Feb 6th* if all goes well :)


----------



## samiam

Good Morning lovely ladies. I hope that you are enjoying your Sunday! I'm putting on my PMA and heading out for a wee walk to get the Sunday paper. Not raining here (yet), so that's encouraging! It was seriously :cold: yesterday. 

Temps do, indeed, suggest that I am now 1 DPO. So now it's just a matter of time. I'm sort of torn (literally), though. I'm worried that I will need surgery on my shoulder. It's gotten so bad that I'm not sleeping all that well and it's very limiting. Surgery on a pregnant woman? I dunno. . . Anyone know what will happen in that case? :shrug:

Hope you are all feeling great this morning! :flower:


----------



## sparkle

I shall be testing 6th/ 7th feb at 13/14dpo if I can hold off!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - I'm so sorry you are still in a lot of pain...I don't think surgery (general anesthesia) is performed on pregnant ladies...because you won't be able to have x-rays and all that and I think the anesthesia is not good for babies (the one that puts you to sleep). I was scheduled for surgery a week after I found out I was pregnant and had to cancel and one of the things they did the morning of surgery was make you take a pee test to make sure you were not pregnant. 

I just wish this pain would go away for you...it's lasted a long time and I know it inhibits what you can do. Is it possible to go a non-surgical route...like a chiropractor or osteopath???:shrug: Someone who could manipulate your shoulder without surgery??? I know that they can work wonders sometimes.

Glad you are going on a walk...sounds nice and good to get some fresh air. I love Sunday papers with a cup of tea or coffee and just lounging around. 

*Sparkle* - We are testing buddies!!! So it's me you and Feisty next weekend if the evil lady stays away.

*AFM* - I have so much work to do today...I didn't do any Fri or Sat so today is working on lesson plans and a case study for class. It's a rainy day here as well so I'm happy because then I can just stay in my PJs, no make up and work work work (and a little BnB on the side LOL!)


----------



## samiam

Grand, 

That's what I was afraid of. I have tried a chiropractor and an acupuncturist and ice and rest and bearing up under the pain without pain pills during the first two weeks of my cycle. I'm going to give in and take some Tylenol today. It's a torn rotator cuff, this injury and I've been waiting for my referral letter for well over a month now, but I think I will get it seen to Stateside. If I get a :bfp:, well, I will have to figure out if maybe they can do the surgery with a local? Or a spinal block? It's so bad that I cannot even reach my arm behind my back to do my bra! UGH.

Yes, I love the Sunday NY Times and sitting over a nice omelette and some tea (caffeine-free, of course!). About to start on the crossword. It usually takes me all week, but I love it!

AFM: Anyone else slotted to test the Day before Valentine's Day?? I like the idea of a :bfp: for my Valentine. :)


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sam. Yes, I am due to test Valentines weekend (12th, 13th, 14th)
Wouldnt that be the most amazing Valentines present a couple could ever give eachother? :kiss:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww a valentines :bfp: would be wonderful!

I went on a solo bike ride for 40 minutes earlier and then started panicking that the rough terrain would dislodge anything trying to implant :wacko:

I suffered with intermittent ovary pain for most of last night and a good chunk of today. I was worried at first (ectopic) as I am a paranoid mess after our loss but after googling it I found it is actually quite common in early pregnancy and some women may have it for one pregnancy but not another. I guess I am pretty confident this cycle :blush:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

the pma is with me in abundance today and I'm sending it to all of you!!

I've just got home from having my chakra's cleansed I feel open and happy like I've made a big release.

Sam- your shoulder sounds really painful, sending some hugs x

shell- A valentines bfp sounds perfect, keeping fingers crossed x

Feisty- don't forget excercise is great for getting that bfp. I'm sure any potential bean is doing fine x


----------



## grandbleu

Wow *Sparkle*...save some of that PMA for me at about 12 DPO...that's when mine starts to dwindle. Chakra cleansing sounds very interesting...how does one even do that??? Is it massage, acupuncture, chants...I'm intrigued!

*Feisty* - I told you on another thread but your little bean will be just fine...a little bump will not hurt it at all...it's microscopic and does it's own thing despite what us ladies are doing with our bodies. 

*Shell* - hope you get your Vday pressie...:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

morning ladies..i am also due to test around valentines day if the :witch: doesn't show up first


----------



## sparkle

Grand- hopefully this pma is sticking around I'll certainly save some for you. Basically she did some aura massage, chanting and placed a singing bowl on my core chakra, she said I had a lot of toxins and blockage around my abdomen and we released them. My oh thinks it's a load of mumbo jumbo but I'm a convert. I didn't tell her about my losses but she seemed to know. She also asked if Cormack had a traumatic birth which he did.


----------



## grandbleu

Really cool...my OH is a skeptic as well (remember my numerology reading...he thinks it's crap and the guy is just telling me what I want to hear) but I believe in that stuff not as a religion but I'm not against it and it can be interesting and also it really at the end of the day just boosts my hope and PMA (I don't see anything wrong with that). I hope getting rid of those toxins will help your baby stick around and now he/she has lots of room :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Grand and Sparkle thank you lovelies, I am just feeling so hopeful that I don't want to mess it up :shrug:

Sparkle that sounds wonderful, I truly hope this will help bring you both PMA and a :bfp: :dance:


----------



## grandbleu

I posted this somewhere else but wanted your opinions...it is a bit TMI so only look if you want to (you know you want to:winkwink:)


Spoiler
OH and I just DTD and I cleaned up right after since I'm in the TWW and don't need these guys to hang around...well it was all pink tinged like I must have bled or spotted a bit! Do you think I've ruined a plug forming...or hindered implantation...I'm worried sick since I'm only 8DPO and I feel like just having sex has ruined my chances...any advice or words of hope...maybe I'm just going crazy!:wacko:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Eeeeeek Implantation bleed :dance:

Darling you will not have hindered it at all :hugs: At 8DPO it will be no-where near formed so if (highly doubtful unless your man has one long and one very irregular shaped penis :haha:) you have dislodged any it will just carry on forming regardless. I bet you are excited, try not to fall off the SS wagon now you have had this amazingly positive event happen ;) :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

WOW now I am excited:happydance: I'm not symptom spotting but I will put it on my FF chart...maybe it means something maybe it doesn't....Ok stop obsessing grandbleu and wipe that smile off your face...I'm still on the non-SS team promise girls:winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

I agree with Feisty.
Possible implantation bleed :happydance:
FXd!!
xx


----------



## sparkle

Yay ^wss!!


----------



## samiam

I'm thinking Implantation bleed too. I had the EXACT same thing with my first pregnancy. :)

So--in the interest of boosting the PMA, I went shopping with a friend and bought a cute little maternity dress for spring. I know that sounds insane, but it has a stretchy top and so it fits now and it doesn't look like a pregnancy dress and it was on sale. Seven whole pounds! How's that for thinking positively? Plus, has anyone else noticed that all of the clothes in H&M (other than the maternity clothes, which is weird, to me, but those clothes looked like cute skirts and shirts and cargo pants) look like clothes for crack whores? I mean, seriously. Hope no-one here is a big fan, because then I apologize profusely in advance. I'm certainly no fashion plate, but. . . leopard print leggins with leather knee patches that make them look as if they'd be good for a certain somethin' somethin'. . . . Sigh. ALL of the H&M stuff in the Scottish stores is a variant of that right now. Maybe the reason the maternity stuff is cute because they figure that we don't need to look sleazy if we're already up the duff? ;) Who knows.


----------



## grandbleu

sparkle said:


> Yay ^wss!!

*Sparkle* - what's the translation I'm bad at abbreviations.


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Hey Sam. Yes, I am due to test Valentines weekend (12th, 13th, 14th)
> Wouldnt that be the most amazing Valentines present a couple could ever give eachother? :kiss:
> xx

Shell!!!! I am trying NOT to get overly excited about having a test buddy, but I am really very chuffed!! :happydance::happydance:

AND LoveaNurse too!! WOOO HOOO. Okay ladies. Here we go.

Sparkle--thanks. The pain is horrible. I love having my chakras balanced. In fact, chakra yoga always made me feel really calm.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Love it!!! The H&M has some slutty stuff in Nice (the nearest one) but they have a lot of surprising decent clothes as well that don't make you look like the high school whore. I know what you mean. That's so cool you got a maternity dress! I think it's great to plan for a positive future. I might have to go shopping tomorrow (I have class in Nice)


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - Love it!!! The H&M has some slutty stuff in Nice (the nearest one) but they have a lot of surprising decent clothes as well that don't make you look like the high school whore. I know what you mean. That's so cool you got a maternity dress! I think it's great to plan for a positive future. I might have to go shopping tomorrow (I have class in Nice)

Grand: They have some really cute cargo pants in the H&M Momma section. So cute that I almost caved and bought a pair, but then I thought, nah. . . let's wait a few weeks. H&M used to have tons of cute stuff. I don't know what's up with them lately. Let me know if you find something!


----------



## grandbleu

Maybe French women don't get pregnant that much (they do have dwindling numbers here) or maybe they are too skinny but I don't remember seeing a maternity section. Is it probably where the baby/kid stuff is because I didn't go down there for obvious reasons.


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Maybe French women don't get pregnant that much (they do have dwindling numbers here) or maybe they are too skinny but I don't remember seeing a maternity section. Is it probably where the baby/kid stuff is because I didn't go down there for obvious reasons.

HAHHAHAHA! Skinny French women, esp down there. . . I know that all-too well. I lived in Paris for one summer and have never felt like such a hippo in my whole life! I'd never seen that section either before today. Maybe it's a sign! :shrug: Ours was right outside of the dressing rooms, which is why I saw it at all. I was standing there waiting for my friend and noticing the cute things and then I looked closer and saw a host of stretchy bands on the pants. It was more like four racks of things. Not a whole section.


----------



## grandbleu

Oh Yipee! I'll be more observant next time...even skinny ladies get bellies :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

grandbleu said:


> sparkle said:
> 
> 
> Yay ^wss!!
> 
> *Sparkle* - what's the translation I'm bad at abbreviations.Click to expand...

^wss- what she said!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Good morning everyone!
Sounds like everyone is full of PMA today! :happydance: I feel pretty energetic and positive today, and I've spent the last hour or so cleaning those dark, little corners of the house that I rarely (OK, never) bother cleaning. I've also somehow managed to find at least 6 loads worth of laundry! I don't know what's up, as I'm normally super lazy about cleaning. 
Interesting, I didn't know they had a high school whore section in H&M! :haha: Leopard print tights with knee pads do seem a little more suitable for *ahem bjs ahem* than for pre-natal yoga and the likes. And it's true, you don't have to dress slutty when you're pregnant as everyone already knows you're easy!

Grand: Hmmmm, it seems as though you've got one leg in the wagon and the rest of you off the wagon! Oh hell, it's pretty hard not to SS when you've got a dip and an IB. :happydance: God, I so hope this is it for you. 

Feisty: You seem quite confident! Is this one of those 'I just knew' sort of moments? I certainly hope so! I'm sure the biking won't do any harm. I'm just jealous that you have good enough weather to go for a bike ride! Don't you have any snow where you live?!? 

Sparkle: How often do you go for these cleanses? I hope it helped with implantation! Just wondering: would you share your birth story? If it's too personal or traumatic I'd understand. 

Sam: I'm sorry you've been in so much pain. Perhaps there is another option to anesthesia, but I think that most doctors refuse to operate on women in their 1st trimester. I had to have my wisdom tooth removed a few months back and even for that they said they wouldn't do it if the woman was in her 1st. I hope you get some relief soon.

Shell: a V-day :bfp:! It would be a romantic follow-up to your recent engagement. :kiss:

loveanurse: A V-day :bfp: for you too! How perfect!


----------



## shelleney

Yay! Shell, Sam and Love = testing buddies!! :wohoo:
But thats only if the :witch: doesnt get me first. Piss off :witch:, I dont wanna see you for another 9 months! :af:
xx


----------



## sparkle

When I was pregnant with Cormack I lived in h and m maternity clothes. I have a lovely stash that I've lent out to some friends! I also bought a maternity dress in the next sale a couple if weeks ago.


----------



## sparkle

Anna- I won't traumatise you with my birth story. Suffice to say he was 5 and a bit weeks early, 52 hours later and he was emergency forceps. It's made me very determined to have a better time next time. 
Today was my first cleanse but I'll definatly be going again, I feel fantastic! Still feeling so positive!!


----------



## grandbleu

I know *Anna* - I feel so on the fence right now...but I feel I haven't totally jumped to the other side yet. The ID was a temp...can't make that up as well as IB was observed and real not ephemeral cramps or not liking the smell of sausages. :blush: I'm still on the team. :winkwink: I will just note my observations on FF and leave it at that.

(secretly very excited though :happydance:)

PS. aren't you just a busy lady...cleaning up a storm. Glad the little one is giving you energy instead of zapping it.


----------



## shelleney

Aww, Anna.
You're nesting! Thats so sweet!
Good luck for your scan this week :dust:
xx


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Awww Anna bless you cleaning away like a nesting mummy :hugs: The weather in the south of Jolly Old England was very pleasant today, cold but blue skies and sun - the bike ride was lush!

As for just knowing, oddly I knew with sprout I was pregnant and last month although I hoped I was I didn't 'feel' it if that makes sense. When I was doing the food shop last Wednesday I had an absolute feeling of certainty that I was pregnant again so I am hoping I am not going mad :haha: Feeling shattered this evening and will be in bed by 9pm I think, this could be a symptom or it could just be my laziness :lol:

Grand make sure you record all your symptoms in FF not just the ones you have proof of ;) I think that a tiny wee little slip off the wagon would be allowed seeing as everything is looking so good :happydance:

xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies! 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend!

I am hoping for a Valentines BFP too!!

I am gonna test a couple of days before xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hello Ladies, Hope you are all doing well.. well getting closer to O day for me.. then back to the TWW... I'm also hoping for a Valentine's Day BFP.. probably wont test till after though.. Good Luck to you all..


----------



## Anna Purna

Hey ladies. I've started a journal in the Pregnancy Journals forum. It's called Waiting, Hoping, Wishing. If you'd like please check it out!


----------



## sparkle

Anna- just noticed it's not long til your scan now! How are you feeling?


----------



## shelleney

Here's the link to Anna's journal. Im sure she wont mind me posting on here, so that you can all find it easier....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/524060-waiting-hoping-wishing.html

xx


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Hey ladies. I've started a journal in the Pregnancy Journals forum. It's called Waiting, Hoping, Wishing. If you'd like please check it out!

Woo HOO!! :happydance:

AFM: Happy Monday Ladies! Here's a song for you all by the Happy Mondays https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnBi-LNM0Og. It will get you up and going on this grey Monday.

I have a question and I think I already know the answer, but if you could possibly chime in here, I'd love confirmation. Paracetamol/Tylenol lowers temps, right? Does anyone know how long that effect lasts? I'm asking because my shoulder was so bad last night that I stumbled up out of bed at 5 a.m. and took two 500 mg paracetamol and then thrashed around before sort of falling back asleep. My 8 a.m. temp was VERY low, but I then fell back asleep soundly and re-temped at 9:00. The 9 am temp makes more sense to me and I'm wondering if that might have been because by then the tylenol was mostly out of my system. I know temps rise as the day goes on, but what sort of effect could the tylenol have had? Ideas?


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - thanks for a pick me up song for Monday...at school but have a wee break now. Don't know about tylenol and temps sorry hon.:shrug: 

*AFM* - PMA out the door...I'll take you up on a smidgen of your leftover cleansing chakra PMA *Sparkle*:winkwink: if you've still got some to spare. My temp went down this AM. In fact my 1st temp was 36.6 and I was really sad so I took it 2 times after that (thinking I could do the best of 3!) but I only got 36.7...I put the higher one but I feel like I'm cheating and I'm really bummed my temps are dropping instead of rising...I am so on Grannd Nessie right now ladies and off the SS rollercoaster. Pinky swear! :hugs:

*Shell* - thanks for the link!

*Anna* - you should put the link in your siggy so we can always find it :thumbup: Stalking you and baby begins now!

*Lil* and *Bellas* - Hope you both get your Vday pressies!:kiss:
*
Hi :wave: to all the other TWWers!
*
*PS.* Just changed my temp this morning to the lowest one that I got immediately...I'm trying not to cheat and I sort of felt guilty...I can't believe FF is making me feel guilty LOL! Oh well...the chart looks crappy but it's the truth.


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone!!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend :)

Seems like I've missed out on lots of things......

Sam: hope you and OH are ok now and that your shoulder is not giving you any more trouble

Feisty: good luck, when are you going to test??

Anna: hope the scan goes well :)

Grand: glad you managed to have a good night Friday, sorry it didn't turn out the way you hoped. Have my fxd for you for the next few days (even if your 
not SS)

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies who are holding out for your valentines BFP :)

AFM- pretty down today (but thanks Sam for the song ;) ) I am pretty sure that the positive opk on the 12th and the week long brown spotting on the 21st were just my body going crazy. Tested Saturday and it was a BFN but no period still (so hence why positive opk makes no sense) Guessing that maybe even now 12 weeks after d&c I have still yet to get my first AF. Soooooooo frustrating as feel like I can't do anything about it :( 

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

sarah55 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend :)
> 
> Seems like I've missed out on lots of things......
> 
> Sam: hope you and OH are ok now and that your shoulder is not giving you any more trouble
> 
> Feisty: good luck, when are you going to test??
> 
> Anna: hope the scan goes well :)
> 
> Grand: glad you managed to have a good night Friday, sorry it didn't turn out the way you hoped. Have my fxd for you for the next few days (even if your
> not SS)
> 
> Good luck to all you other lovely ladies who are holding out for your valentines BFP :)
> 
> AFM- pretty down today (but thanks Sam for the song ;) ) I am pretty sure that the positive opk on the 12th and the week long brown spotting on the 21st were just my body going crazy. Tested Saturday and it was a BFN but no period still (so hence why positive opk makes no sense) Guessing that maybe even now 12 weeks after d&c I have still yet to get my first AF. Soooooooo frustrating as feel like I can't do anything about it :(
> 
> Have a great day ladies xx

Sarah,
It may not be any consolation to you but I had no AF at all for 12 weeks after d&c.
But every month since then, they have been slowly getting back to normal. I do think that your body takes longer to heal itself after surgery compared to natural m/c.
I hope you get back to normal soon x


----------



## sarah55

Hey new! Thanks for the message, it is actually a great consolation as haven't found many others who had to wait for so long after surgery for their AF to arrive :) Ah will keep on bumbling through the weeks ever hopeful that something should happen. Damn those opks though- was all excited! So how's things with you?? Xx


----------



## samiam

sarah55 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend :)
> 
> Seems like I've missed out on lots of things......
> 
> Sam: hope you and OH are ok now and that your shoulder is not giving you any more trouble
> 
> Feisty: good luck, when are you going to test??
> 
> Anna: hope the scan goes well :)
> 
> Grand: glad you managed to have a good night Friday, sorry it didn't turn out the way you hoped. Have my fxd for you for the next few days (even if your
> not SS)
> 
> Good luck to all you other lovely ladies who are holding out for your valentines BFP :)
> 
> AFM- pretty down today (but thanks Sam for the song ;) ) I am pretty sure that the positive opk on the 12th and the week long brown spotting on the 21st were just my body going crazy. Tested Saturday and it was a BFN but no period still (so hence why positive opk makes no sense) Guessing that maybe even now 12 weeks after d&c I have still yet to get my first AF. Soooooooo frustrating as feel like I can't do anything about it :(
> 
> Have a great day ladies xx

Sarah--

Have you looked into taking B-50 (50 mg of all of the B vitamins--you can get it at Holland and Barrett) and Vitex? I was exactly where you were and then I started taking those and have since had an O (confirmed with temps and with the CBFM). Hang in there. Are you still spotting?


----------



## kizzyt

hey femme fatale ladies, hope everyone is doing well, just checking in on y'all. xx


----------



## samiam

kizzyt said:


> hey femme fatale ladies, hope everyone is doing well, just checking in on y'all. xx

How are you, Kizzy? Getting rounder? :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies, just wanted to pop my head in as I will probably be joining you in the next couple of days! Had a Temp drop and a + opk (cheapie opk) this morning, which usually means I will be oing tomorrow or wed. I will confirm with a better opk tonight when i get home!

Grand--Possible IB! omgosh!:happydance: That with a temp dip a couple days before it are good signs! Sending you PMA vibes and lots of hugs :hugs: today! Even though you had a temp drop, you are still above your Coverline, and that is a good sign, I have read that you can still have dips and be pregnant, there are charts that show that all over FF, so keeping my FX'd for you hun!

Anna--I love that you are nesting already, that is so sweet! And I will be headed over to read your journal today for sure!

Sam--Thank you for the song! Sorry to hear your shoulder is causing you so much pain, I don't know anything about tylenol and temps, sorry. =(

Keeping my FX'd for all you early Feb testers!!


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies

Grand - Oooooh, IB dip, and spotting to go with it. :happydance: Don't worry too much about the temp dip. You're only 9 dpo, so it's too early to consider yourself out. Fingers crossed that the little bean is getting snug and comfy in mommy's tummy. :thumbup:

Sam - Thanks for the song. Ouch for your shoulder. Sorry, can't help with the question on pain killers affecting temps. Have you considered trying acupressure though?? I've done it in the past for muscle tears & pulls, and it has worked wonders. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Anna - Send me your address please. I'll be more than happy to ship over some laundry to you. :haha: I only had to do 2 loads of :laundry: over the weekend, and that was enough for me. :winkwink:

Sarah - Sorry to hear that. Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. :hugs:

Amber - Hope you caught that huevo. :winkwink:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## NewToAllThis

sarah55 said:


> Hey new! Thanks for the message, it is actually a great consolation as haven't found many others who had to wait for so long after surgery for their AF to arrive :) Ah will keep on bumbling through the weeks ever hopeful that something should happen. Damn those opks though- was all excited! So how's things with you?? Xx

Yes, I struggled to find people who waited as long as I did so assumed the worst and thought that they would never return, but they do... eventually!

My doc said to keep on trying regardless though as you don't necessarily have to have a period to be ovulating. In fact, he proved it by doing day 21 blood tests which confirmed I was indeed still ovulating. So don't give up trying :winkwink:

AF started at around 12 weeks with a bit of spotting and then the next month a bit more spotting and that went on til last month when I exploded blush: sorry TMI) quite literally and then this month has been normal again :happydance:

Feel free to ask any questions - would be glad to help if I can. I know how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Ladies- I've officially lost it! Have decided I feel pregnant already! I'm only 8ish dpo!!


----------



## grandbleu

Ok so I'm not SSing but DO TELL...on the edge of my seat...is it just an overwhelming feeling...are there other symptoms involved?


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!

wanted to stop by and say hello.... you ladies have been busy... lol haven't had a chance to read all the post but wanted to say keep up the PMA and FXd for everyone's :bfp:

AFM: Cd12 and had EWCM yesterday and DTD!!! yay!! I will be joining you ladies in a couple of days.....

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..tylenol really does bring the temp down..a lot of my patients get the sweats from tylenol..i would go with the 9am temp....tylenol usually lasts a good 4-6hrs in the body..
sparkle/grand...i hope you get your :bfp:
waiting to ovulate here..but my wonderful dh did give me some :sex: two times yesterday..now to convince him to keep going for the next several days..only cd17 here with no +opk yet...bring on the eggy dang it..
started my online class today..so glad so that i can have other things to occupy my mind..:)
happy monday all


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Sparkle I don't think 8DPO is too early for you to be feeling pregnant! If you implanted at 6DPO you have had 2 days to build up symptoms :hugs: Do share what your feeling though, purdy please :hugs:

Grand Your dip means nothing my darling :hugs: You are not out until it drops below the cover-line without going back up, or the :witch: puts in an unwelcome appearance :hugs: Don't beat yourself up over 'cheating' FF - you did no such thing, even if you put your higher temperature :hugs:

Sam I am sorry I can't help with the effects of pain relief on temps, I really hope your shoulder starts to feel better soon hun :hugs: Thank you for the song also :dance:

AFM PMA has gone clear out the window - I know that I will start spotting tomorrow (was due spotting today and despite a mini panic when I thought I saw some but the crappy lighting conditions was making the recycled loo paper look like light brown spotting :wacko: nothing) I am just trying to prepare myself now so I don't get too upset when she finally appears. On the plus side this will give me time to hopefully get a permanent job and see the doctor about my possible clotting problems.

How is everyone else getting on? xxx


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, my bbs are literally exploding out of my bra, even my ta commented I was 'busty' today! They are also really tender. I've got weird cramping and just this overwhelming feeling. 
It's odd, I had it when I was pg with Cormack I tested 4 days early then in te afternoon to get my bfp but I don't want to just yet I'm just enjoying it.

Think I might have gone crazy!!


----------



## grandbleu

What DPO are you *Sparkle*?? I think you are 8 or 9? Love how positive you are feeling! Definitely enjoy this time :) Lovely signs by the way!

*Feisty* - so sorry love :hugs: I hate when I know a day or two before she shows up. I hope you are wrong. 

*Love* - Good luck with your new class! Sorry the egg isn't coming.

*Lisa* - excellent BD timing! :)

*New -* glad your cycles are back to order. 

*Amber* and *Neffie* - thanks for the PMA boost! Can't wait for you all to join us ;)


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sam..tylenol really does bring the temp down..a lot of my patients get the sweats from tylenol..i would go with the 9am temp....tylenol usually lasts a good 4-6hrs in the body..
> sparkle/grand...i hope you get your :bfp:
> waiting to ovulate here..but my wonderful dh did give me some :sex: two times yesterday..now to convince him to keep going for the next several days..only cd17 here with no +opk yet...bring on the eggy dang it..
> started my online class today..so glad so that i can have other things to occupy my mind..:)
> happy monday all

Thanks Love! :hugs: I was hoping you'd chime in. I went with the 9 a.m. temp, but wasn't sure.


----------



## sparkle

I'm 8 I think. Loving my pma too but I think I'm coming down with a bump eeek


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sam..tylenol really does bring the temp down..a lot of my patients get the sweats from tylenol..

Love--one more question if you don't mind. What do you mean they "get the sweats"? Like night sweats?


----------



## RGN

Hi ladies - just checking in on you and sending positive vibes. I've been keeping up with you all and can't wait for good news soon. xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..yes they indeed get the night sweats..have you thought about asking your dr for a lidoderm 5% topical pain patch..it's not a narcotic's patch..it works wonders..i use them for my low back pain when my cycle is on..
my patients use them for arthritic joint pain..knees, shoulders, back pain..they do work like a charm..put them on for 12hours and take them off for 12..
here in the US they are expensive..(only get them by prescription) so i cut mine in half sometimes to get more.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

I am out :cry:

I took my temp this morning and it was *just* below the cover-line at 14DPO, popped it into Fertility Friend who promptly told me that due to new information my ovulation day was moved to 2 days later. I am apparently 12DPO today which has moved our intercourse timing from high to good:cry:

All my variables were kept the same last night so I can't even try to blame my drop on that and I have scoured FF and can't find a chart with a dip at 12DPO that resulted in :bfp: *Nothing*

I am gutted!
It isn't even the fact that I had myself convinced I was pregnant and now I'm obviously not, it's more to do with the fact that I have to go through it all for another month and my chances of actually having a baby *this* year are dwindling :cry:

I usually tell lovelies in my position that it ain't over until the :witch: shows - but temperatures don't lie :cry: I tried preparing myself yesterday for this and it has worked to some degree BUT I am really starting to hate the whole ttc thing, this will take us to a year of trying and we have nothing to show for it. I have to do all these extra things and I can't do the relaxed approach as I don't ovulate without clomid, have hostile CM without everything else and don't have a clue if I am ovulating without OPK and BBT :cry:

I am going to the doctors to get some more clomid and to chat about my possible clotting problems but it is pointless discussing tests etc as they will just bring up our loss and say there is obviously no problem with us getting pregnant :cry:

I just feel such a failure :cry:

Sorry for the rant lovelies am just feeling rather low this morning.


----------



## grandbleu

*Feisty* - I'll write more later but I'm running off to school. Just wanted to give you a hug this AM :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Morning Fiesty- sending you lots of love and hugs today!! Maybe just see what the next couple of days brings.... You never know ;) I totally understand the whole getting fed up of TTC. I'm avoiding the docs, as I'm sure she'll tell me to wait a bit longer- last time she said that I had to stop myself from crying right in front of her!!

In my utterly low mood yesterday, I got home from work and began to cry- but then I felt better and in my madness am going to give acupuncture a try. It's just another way of making me feel like I'm doing something.

I really hope you're feeling better, sometimes it just helps to let it all out. But don't give up hope yet :))))


----------



## sparkle

Feisty- I'm so sorry. Sending you lots and lots of :hugs:
It isn't over yet. xx


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sam..yes they indeed get the night sweats..have you thought about asking your dr for a lidoderm 5% topical pain patch..it's not a narcotic's patch..it works wonders..i use them for my low back pain when my cycle is on..
> my patients use them for arthritic joint pain..knees, shoulders, back pain..they do work like a charm..put them on for 12hours and take them off for 12..
> here in the US they are expensive..(only get them by prescription) so i cut mine in half sometimes to get more.

I am going to check this out, Love. THANK YOU. I really am dying here. :cry: Not sleeping at all and practically incapacitated. May cave in and fly back to the US to get surgery, since my referral letter is still not here. Sigh. As much as I love this place, there are some flaws with the medical system (not that ours doesn't have flaws too--they are just different flaws).


----------



## samiam

Feisty Fidget said:


> I am out :cry:
> 
> I took my temp this morning and it was *just* below the cover-line at 14DPO, popped it into Fertility Friend who promptly told me that due to new information my ovulation day was moved to 2 days later. I am apparently 12DPO today which has moved our intercourse timing from high to good:cry:
> 
> All my variables were kept the same last night so I can't even try to blame my drop on that and I have scoured FF and can't find a chart with a dip at 12DPO that resulted in :bfp: *Nothing*
> 
> I am gutted!
> It isn't even the fact that I had myself convinced I was pregnant and now I'm obviously not, it's more to do with the fact that I have to go through it all for another month and my chances of actually having a baby *this* year are dwindling :cry:
> 
> I usually tell lovelies in my position that it ain't over until the :witch: shows - but temperatures don't lie :cry: I tried preparing myself yesterday for this and it has worked to some degree BUT I am really starting to hate the whole ttc thing, this will take us to a year of trying and we have nothing to show for it. I have to do all these extra things and I can't do the relaxed approach as I don't ovulate without clomid, have hostile CM without everything else and don't have a clue if I am ovulating without OPK and BBT :cry:
> 
> I am going to the doctors to get some more clomid and to chat about my possible clotting problems but it is pointless discussing tests etc as they will just bring up our loss and say there is obviously no problem with us getting pregnant :cry:
> 
> I just feel such a failure :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant lovelies am just feeling rather low this morning.

Feisty. As YOU yourself wisely said to me a few days ago, "Stranger things have happened, chickadee." :flower: Hang in there. The temps aren't always clear-cut. I know it seems dark right now, but keep looking forward for your rainbow. You're on the right path. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

sarah55 said:


> Morning Fiesty- sending you lots of love and hugs today!! Maybe just see what the next couple of days brings.... You never know ;) I totally understand the whole getting fed up of TTC. I'm avoiding the docs, as I'm sure she'll tell me to wait a bit longer- last time she said that I had to stop myself from crying right in front of her!!
> 
> In my utterly low mood yesterday, I got home from work and began to cry- but then I felt better and in my madness am going to give acupuncture a try. It's just another way of making me feel like I'm doing something.
> 
> I really hope you're feeling better, sometimes it just helps to let it all out. But don't give up hope yet :))))

Your GP told you to stop crying?!? I am furious with your GP. How dare she? I think I'd change GPs. I had a cold female GP and I just couldn't take it, so I started making appointments with someone else and he's MUCH more pro-active and positive. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## kizzyt

samiam said:


> kizzyt said:
> 
> 
> hey femme fatale ladies, hope everyone is doing well, just checking in on y'all. xx
> 
> How are you, Kizzy? Getting rounder? :thumbup:Click to expand...

hey honey, I sure am getting rounder!! its quite scary really, I look visibly pregnant in dresses and all my jeans are undone by the afternoons! I am only 6.5 weeks, its mad!! I am convinced people are looking at me and wondering but that's probably paranoia :)

how is your shoulder?



sparkle said:


> Ladies- I've officially lost it! Have decided I feel pregnant already! I'm only 8ish dpo!!

Sparkle, that's EXACTLY how I felt. Honestly. I just had a feeling, I didnt tell a soul, I just really felt it, and I got my BFP saying 2-3 weeks 4 days before AF was due. GOOD LUCK!!



Feisty Fidget said:


> I am out :cry:
> 
> II just feel such a failure :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the rant lovelies am just feeling rather low this morning.

Feisty, you are NOT a failure, not by a long shot. You are a brave, and strong woman, and you should keep telling yourself that. you've been through a tough time and you have held your head up, we all think you're fab xx

hi to everyone else, hope you're doing well. I am good, I think MS has kicked in, I havent been sick yet but I am gagging a lot. I didnt get this last time so I am hoping it's a good sign?! still havent seen the doc, I called on Friday to get an appt and they couldnt fit me in until this Thurs. I actually cried, I had geared myself up for it so much. Anyway, its now only two days away and I'll be almost 7 weeks so its good in a way!! I am sooo tired of an evening, my boyfriend is saying he's getting used to having a girlfriend for 1.5 hours a day :) again, hopefully all good signs, plus my boobs, unlike Shakira's, could easily be confused with mountains!! ;)


----------



## sarah55

Sam: sorry hun, that's my grammatical error!! It should have read that last time i went to the docs I had to do everything possible not to cry in front of her ;) Oopsy!! Anyway thanks for the concern- I definitely would have changed docs if she had been that rude :)

Kizzy: good to see you on here, can't believe you're nearly 7 weeks! Where did the time go?? Hope your ms isn't too bad x 

AFM- just returned from having accupuncture. Was really good and the Chinese doctor said that she had helped 10 people last year get pregnant. Could be nothing, but it definitely makes me feel better. Were working on positive energy this week, so hopefully by Friday I'll be bouncing off the walks ;)


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - So nice to see you around...lovely that you are already showing and starting MS. I know it sucks but it's all part of a healthy pregnancy which is very good for you and baby :happydance:

*RGN* - thank you for your sweet thoughts and wishes! How's the pregnancy going?

*Sarah* - I'm so sorry you are down :hugs: I think post-M/C emotions just go all over the place. We've all been there crying at the drop of a hat. I agree with Sam you MUST get a new doctor who does not belittle you. Seriously, how rude! BTW my sis did acupuncture and naturopathy during her LTTTC journey and she feels it had a positive effect and has a healthy baby girl to prove it. I'd say go for it!

*Love* - it's so nice having a nurse on here...you are so informative thanks for sharing your knowledge! How'd the online course go yesterday?

*Sam* - Oh my gosh...so sorry you sound like you are in so much pain...this is just horrible...I think I would go back to AZ and take care of it ASAP since you said you still have insurance there and then you can get your dose of friends, family and sun plus start healing. :hugs:

*Sparkle* - How's the pregnancy feeling!!!??? So excited for you and hope you are keeping the positive vibe alive. 

*Feisty* - I have been looking at TONS of FF charts and there are definitely lots of funky ones that have tons of dips and drops and all sorts of different patterns. I really hope this is the case for you. I'm so sorry hon but you are not a failure. TTC is really hard and you should definitely be kinder to yourself. You are amazing at raising others' PMA on here and always have a lovely word of encouragement for others. Hon we are all in this together. We will get our babies and we will wait for everyone...no one gets left behind on this thread!:hugs:

*AFM*: Sparkle's PMA must have rubbed off on me (thanks hon:flower:) because I'm feeling much better after my temp dip of yesterday...having my temp rise didn't hurt either! :)


----------



## kizzyt

grandbleu said:


> *Kizzy* - So nice to see you around...lovely that you are already showing and starting MS. I know it sucks but it's all part of a healthy pregnancy which is very good for you and baby :happydance:
> 
> [*AFM*: Sparkle's PMA must have rubbed off on me (thank hon:flower:) because I'm feeling much better after my temp dip of yesterday...having my temp rise didn't hurt either! :)

woohoo for PMA!! fingers crossed for you hun!! I dont think I am showing but I am defo bloated (although I have just been out for a nice Strada lunch and was a bit piggy, hehe). it seems to be bloat a lot quicker now than last time, I wonder if it's because my body has already done the stretching etc once before? hmm...



sarah55 said:


> Sam: sorry hun, that's my grammatical error!! It should have read that last time i went to the docs I had to do everything possible not to cry in front of her ;) Oopsy!! Anyway thanks for the concern- I definitely would have changed docs if she had been that rude :)
> 
> Kizzy: good to see you on here, can't believe you're nearly 7 weeks! Where did the time go?? Hope your ms isn't too bad x
> 
> AFM- just returned from having accupuncture. Was really good and the Chinese doctor said that she had helped 10 people last year get pregnant. Could be nothing, but it definitely makes me feel better. Were working on positive energy this week, so hopefully by Friday I'll be bouncing off the walks ;)

Hi Sarah, thanks hun, MS is more of a queasy feeling than anything, I have to disguise it as little coughs at my desk when I gag as work people dont know! It has gone quite quickly in the end, the first couple of weeks dragged so much but this last few days has gone a lot quicker! I got my BFP 3 weeks ago today which means that there must be a lot of people coming up to testing time in the next few days again and there might be a flurry like there was for me and some of the others! how exciting!! :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya Ladies!! long time no speak how are you all doing? hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*SamB* - OH MY GOSH! It's so nice to see you again...it's been ages. I remember you from the M/C forum...glad you found some old friends here. AND YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! :dust: Lovely news...no wonder you've been so quiet...busy :sex: LOL 

Seriously pleased for you and have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hi Sam :wave: I was stalking you the other day and so sad that you hadn't updated in a while, welcome back and congratulations too :hugs:

Thanks for all the wonderful PMA ladies, as my awful mood predicted the :witch: evil sister the spotting fairy has arrived and it is full of tissue so unfortunately not a implant bleed. I told DH today I was on the verge of giving up and he said that giving up wont give us a baby. Very sweet of him and I would like to say that it has turned my spirits but it hasn't. I am off to make a GP appointment and then off to the gym to try and speed up the :witch: Hopefully see you all in two weeksish :hugs:

Good Luck to everyone still in the running - Grand, that :bfp: is yours this month my darling, and I will catch up with you next month to be bump buddies ;)
xxxx


----------



## grandbleu

Sorry *Feisty* that she's showing up for you:hugs: I do think we know our bodies the best (I know when I see my temp drop and I get all weepy I know that AF is knocking at my door as well). I was of course hoping for a different outcome...I'll hold our hope flag for the next few days then and hopefully will get my BFP (thank you for sending your positive vibes my way!) and we can be bump buddies next month for sure! 

Your OH is so sweet to say that. We must keep trying to get our forever babies.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in for a minute... Happy to hear most of you are doing well, sorry to those the witch has gotten.. 

AFM-Almost to O day here, my ticker says 2 days so lots of bding going on here and I will be joining you all again shortly..

Good luck to those testing!


----------



## sparkle

Feisty- I'm so sorry. So sweet of your Oh tho. What a lovely thing to say. You will get your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

*grandbleu -*HEY!!!!! i havent been on for a while and i fell apart over xmas & new year but me and my OH decided enough with the sulking around lol so we started having fun again and the baby dust got me! Its only early stages scared whitless!! I hope you all have halloween babies too!!

*Fiesty -* GOOD LUCK HUN!! SENDING LOTS & LOTS OF BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Feisty--:hugs: so sorry that the :witch: looks like she is showing. I know how hard it is to have a month that you think is "the one" only to have the hag show up! I think it is so wonderful that your DH is trying to give you some PMA, even if you don't want to hear it right now! Spoil yourself rotten today (that is what I do when the hag shows!) and it is still not too late for your 2011 baby hun!!! Lots of hugs and PMA from me to you today!

Grand--Woot on the temp rise! You are looking good sister! :thumbup:

Kizzy/RGN--:hi: Hope your pregnancies are going well and those little beans are growing strong!!!

SamB--Hi there and congratulations on your BFP!!

Sparkle--I second Grand, how are you doing today?!

Lil--get to that :sex: and hope you catch your egg!

Sarah--:hugs: I agree with grand, we will all have our up and down days. Some days I still cry for no reason and my m/c was 5 months ago now. It is hard to explain to others who have no clue what we have all gone through. I am so thankful every day that I found this board and all you lovely ladies!! I don't know what I would do some days without your love and support!

Sam--I hope you are able to get some resolution, even if it means coming back across the pond, no one should have to put up with all of that pain. :hugs:

Love--I too am glad we have a nurse among us!

AFM: I "o" today or tomorrow! I used a smiley opk last night and got...A SMILEY!!! :happydance: Now if I can just turn that smiley into a BFP....


----------



## lilrojo

Amberyll23 said:


> Feisty--:hugs: so sorry that the :witch: looks like she is showing. I know how hard it is to have a month that you think is "the one" only to have the hag show up! I think it is so wonderful that your DH is trying to give you some PMA, even if you don't want to hear it right now! Spoil yourself rotten today (that is what I do when the hag shows!) and it is still not too late for your 2011 baby hun!!! Lots of hugs and PMA from me to you today!
> 
> Grand--Woot on the temp rise! You are looking good sister! :thumbup:
> 
> Kizzy/RGN--:hi: Hope your pregnancies are going well and those little beans are growing strong!!!
> 
> SamB--Hi there and congratulations on your BFP!!
> 
> Sparkle--I second Grand, how are you doing today?!
> 
> Lil--get to that :sex: and hope you catch your egg!
> 
> Sarah--:hugs: I agree with grand, we will all have our up and down days. Some days I still cry for no reason and my m/c was 5 months ago now. It is hard to explain to others who have no clue what we have all gone through. I am so thankful every day that I found this board and all you lovely ladies!! I don't know what I would do some days without your love and support!
> 
> Sam--I hope you are able to get some resolution, even if it means coming back across the pond, no one should have to put up with all of that pain. :hugs:
> 
> Love--I too am glad we have a nurse among us!
> 
> AFM: I "o" today or tomorrow! I used a smiley opk last night and got...A SMILEY!!! :happydance: Now if I can just turn that smiley into a BFP....

Thanks so much.. Im also using the smiley opks.. hoping for a smiley face in the next couple days!! Good luck and you get to :sex: to so you can catch your eggy!!


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Thanks Lil and Grand :flower:

Have had a tiny cry this evening, and after all you lovelies encouragement and yet more words of wisdom from DH I am back on board the PMA train choo choo :haha:

I will keep popping in to be nosey and I hope to see lots of :bfp: :dance:

I think I shall be indulging in some malibu tomorrow evening to celebrate my first clomid pill of the cycle!


----------



## grandbleu

Enjoy *Feisty* - I do love some Malibu!


----------



## RGN

grandbleu said:


> * RGN - thank you for your sweet thoughts and wishes! How's the pregnancy going?
> *

*

I'm still not out of the woods ... had an ultrasound last Thursday and saw the heartbeat, which was great. However, the gestational sac was small which can be an indication of impending miscarriage. So I'm supposed to take it easy, no excersize, drink lots of fluids and take low dose asprin (and continue on progesterone and metformin). I go back in two weeks for another ultra sound. From what the doctor said, the sac can spontaneously grow and catch up - sounds like it's about 50/50. So we just wait and try to remain positive. 

My symptoms have picked up over the past few days which I find encouraging. I finally have sore breasts *


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone! :hi:
I am finally back in the TWW! 1DPO today, testing on valentines day!
Good luck to everyone who is testing soon.
Sorry the :witch: got you Feisty. good luck for next cycle.
Hi kizzy and rgn. glad your pregnancies are going well. hope your beans continue to grow strong.
Baby dust to you all :dust:
xx


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:....just popping by to say hello! Sorry to those who got paid a visit by the red faced hag! :hugs: And good luck to everyone still waiting to test. :thumbup:

RGN, I'm sure things will be fine. Sore boobs = very good symptom! Good luck, and keep us posted. Sending tons of sticky :dust: your way.


----------



## Criosaidh

Hi!

Full update on my journal, sorry for buggering off. Again. :blush:

Can't stop long: quick sit rep - 3-4 dpo, twingy, sore back. OPKs Neg but couldn't test on crucial day as was in court - see journal for full(er) details.

Hugs to all x x x


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Crio.
We missed you.
Sorry you have had such a crazy time (nosied at your journal) glad you still found time for TTC though.
Hope you're ok :flower:
xx


----------



## bethenasia

I've been hanging around the OTTW, waiting for O. I am finally back here. :)

DH and I have been :sex: like crazy recently, so, hopefully, that will be productive. [-o&lt; and fx for a :bfp: for V day for me and my fellow February testers.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, a few more days and I will be joining you.. yay cant wait.. Should o with in the next 2-3 days.. had some EWCM today which made me excited, havent had much since my mc in Nov so that made me happy.. still a neg opk but im sure that will soon change since the EWCM showed up.. lots of bing here... good luck to you all and cant wait to join you in a few days!


----------



## sparkle

Welcome back Crio, we missed you. I'm glad everything has settled down. The bding sounds great!!

RGN- keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Shell- glad you finally o'ved! Valentines testing sounds so romantic!

Beth- welcome back!

AFM- still feeling pregnant, sore bbs weird tummy. I'm only just holding out not testing....


----------



## shelleney

Morning Sparkle.
Glad you still have great symptoms. Try not too test though, as its far too early, and I dont want you to be disappointed. Try to wait til the weekend if you can....
Have a good day
xx


----------



## samiam

Criosaidh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Full update on my journal, sorry for buggering off. Again. :blush:
> 
> Can't stop long: quick sit rep - 3-4 dpo, twingy, sore back. OPKs Neg but couldn't test on crucial day as was in court - see journal for full(er) details.
> 
> Hugs to all x x x

Hey Crio! We're testing buddies! I'm also at 4dpo. :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

just stopping by to throw some sticky baby dust at you ladies as you all deserve it so damn much!!!
:dust::dust::dust: 

SO fingers crossed for the :bfp:'s

Love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandbleu

*Shell* - Love Heart BABY!!! Excellent you are in the TWW:kiss:

Oh *Crio* - so glad to have you back. I was worried...but I'm glad despite the stress and court appearances and all that you were able to still get in on at the right times. I totally think you missed your OPK positive with such an erratic schedule so I wouldn't worry since your BD action seemed to cover all the important days anyways. 

*Bethenasia* - Excellent...just like Shell! A little love heart baby :) in the works:kiss:

*Lil* - your O day should arrive any day by the sounds of it I get EWCM one to two days before O day. Get on your OH STAT :sex:

*Sparkle* - So happy you are still having pregnancy aura - you must be glowing :) Hold out at least to 10 DPO if you can...12 for a better result! :)

*Sam* - How's the shoulder??? Are you able to get some sleep??? How's the AZ plans panning out? (yeah for you and Crio being cycle buddies!)

*RGN* - sorry you are a little scared...here's some extra sticky dust :dust:

*Neffie* - see you soon love! no SS spotting is going great so far just keeping to the facts this time and I'm less crazy.

*Kizzy* - How's it going??? I forget :blush: when's your first scan???

*SamB* - thanks for your extra dust and your sweet wishes...we all hope to be joining you soon! This will be your sticky one hon I'm sure of it. 

Hi :wave: to anyone I missed. Much love and :dust: to all.

*AFM* - My chart finally looking better...YIPEE!


----------



## XxSamBxX

oh grandbleu i do hope so i started spotting after sex and i am at my witsend with worry i dunno if i can deal with another m/c :cry: 

the spotting has stopped so fingers crossed eh!! 

when is your test day? 


xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*SamB* - a lot of times it's the cervix that is engorged with blood and sometimes sex can irritate that and you will get some spotting. Also in the first tri a bit of brown/pink spotting is considered normal. Try to be calm and maybe try for no crazy sex during the first tri...I know I will be putting my OH on a strict sex diet for the 1st 14 weeks. I'm glad the spotting has stopped.

PS. Testing February 6th but I might do February 4th because we are going away to visit friends for the weekend and I want to know if I could drink or not. So *FRIDAY* is test day if my chart still looks good!


----------



## XxSamBxX

ooooo thats a good idea i going to put a rota up and then he'll know when he can have :sex: 

Fingers crossed for you on friday hun i hope you wont be able to drink :flower:

i just want the first tri to get over with and i have found out so earrrlllyyy i will be sick with worry lost my little angel at 9 weeks so up to then i'm gonna be in a cotton wool box lol


----------



## XxSamBxX

*Grandbleu-*i will catch up with you later hun i am just going to the cemetry to light a candle for my angel

speak soon

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amberyll23

I'm BAAACK!! :happydance: FF analysis says that I "o"'d CD22 (yesterday) due to my +opk and temp increase, but won't confirm it on my chart until I have one more day of higher temps (which should be tomorrow). So, I am 1dpo today, hooray! I am so glad that I got the smiley OPKs this month and that they WORKED!! I was so paranoid that they would not work for me!! phew!! I am still testing on 2/16, so long way to go yet!

Grand--Woohoo! Nice spike there today! Stay up! Stay up!!:dust:

Shell--:happydance: Glad to see you here too! :dust:

Crio--Welcome back hun! Hope things are settling down for you now and I am glad to see you didn't let all that was going on interfere with the bding! 

Lil--FX'd for your O to come soon! In the meantime, keep up the :sex:!!

SamB--thank you so much for the good wishes and sticky dust! Sending some back at you for your growing little one!! :dust:

Beth--glad to hear you O'd as well! Sticky dust all around! :dust:

Sam--How are you feeling today? Thinking of you!

Sparkle--Your PMA is really rubbing off, I can feel your glow, and it is great!!

Neffie--My testing Buddy this month! Hope you are here soon!

:hi: To everyone else that I may have missed!

:dust::dust: I'm in a rocking sticky dust mood today, must be the lack of caffeine and all that fruit juice!!:dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello to all the lovely TWWers!!! 

glad to read all the PMA and fantastic symptoms!!! lots of baby dust for our :bfp:s this month.... :happydance: :happydance:

AFM: I will also be joining you very soon as I am still having EWCM, 4 days now... WOW!!! that's normal for me.... lol.. DTD on CD11, CD13, and will be :sex:ing tonight and tomorrow!!!! I should be Oing tomorrow or the day after.... FXd this is our month ladies!!!! Come on :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:

:dust:

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies... Hope you all are well... Fxed for those of you testing soon... 

AFM-Had the EWCM yesterday and went back to bding last night, been doing it every other night, hopefully my pos Opk will be here today or tom... my ticker says 1 day to go so we shall see!! So exciting... cant wait to be joining you all again in the TWW!!


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *SamB* - a lot of times it's the cervix that is engorged with blood and sometimes sex can irritate that and you will get some spotting. Also in the first tri a bit of brown/pink spotting is considered normal. Try to be calm and maybe try for no crazy sex during the first tri...I know I will be putting my OH on a strict sex diet for the 1st 14 weeks. I'm glad the spotting has stopped.
> 
> PS. Testing February 6th but I might do February 4th because we are going away to visit friends for the weekend and I want to know if I could drink or not. So *FRIDAY* is test day if my chart still looks good!

Your chart looks GREAT hon!! WOO HOO!! :happydance: 

Shoulder is still bad. Working on getting a flight back to AZ on Feb 15th, but there are a few things that need to be sorted before then. The doc here wouldn't give me the patches that Love suggested, so I have this ibuprofen cream and the paracetamol, which I won't take at night because it makes my temps all skewed. :( Did you find anything at H&M?


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam(Iam)* - Ugh that sucks they are not giving you those patches that Love suggested - they sounded great. Feb. 15th is luckily right around the corner but when you are in pain 2 weeks can seem like a long time.:hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! 

Just thought I'd stop in to let you all know I whould be joingin you REALLY soon. I think I had my positive opk yesterday... todays test will tell for sure. A little mad at my dh though cus we missed bding yesterday :cry: Though we did bd the previous 4 days and also this morning. Going to keep going for another few days, maybe even try to fit another in session tonight, and keep my fingers crossed!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - Glad you'll be joining us! Don't worry OH and I always miss Oday (guaranteed!) every cycle. You said in another thread that you BDed a lot before so I'm sure you will be fine and have an excellent chance. :dust:

*Lisa* and *Lil* - you are all right behind...we're going to be a full house soon!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Just took my opk today a little bit ago, and its positive!! Deffinatly today! I was a little unsure yesterday, but thought it was positive. But its darker today!!!! :happydance: Yeah! That means we actually got to bd on the positive day!!! And yesterday was a day to build up a strong supply of swimmers!!! Got to keep going a few more days though to ensure!!


----------



## grandbleu

Great news *Imp* - he can't refuse you today - get on it (literally!) :sex:


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Still stalking you lovelies and desperate to see some :bfp:

Sending you all lots of sticky :dust:

:hugs:xxx:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grand - just realised the thread is still called "January TWW".
Will you be changing it to February TWW"?
xx


----------



## grandbleu

OOPs - yep changing it now...kinda slipped my mind...Go February babies!:happydance:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies , sorry I've been slightly absent today been at the outlaws for Chinese new year. (hubby is half Chinese) 

Not much new to report, holding off testing tho I might tomorrow am. Interesting new development the smell of wine really made me want to be sick earlier!? Hummm odd


----------



## shelleney

I do love our new name for february!
Happy New Year to your family Sparkle! Is it tomorrow that your brother is proposing to his gf? Well done for holding off on the testing :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--Yay! And great timing on the BDing! 

Sparkle--Happy New Year, and good luck tomorrow if you test!! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## sparkle

Shell- my brother ended up proposing yesterday. She said yes!!!


About to get up and test- nervously excited!!


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Sparkle* 

Congrats to your brother and lovely fiancé!

Happy Chinese New Year! :)


----------



## sparkle

Gung ai fa choi to all!

I tested :bfn: just too early I hope 11dpo


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for :bfn: sparkle...wait a bit more and it might be a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## bethenasia

How do you ladies keep from SS? I pretty much just o'd and I'm already thinking "maybe it was a miscalculation and I o'd earlier and I could test now". Just wishful thinking on my part at this point. I can already tell this will be a long TWW. lol

:dust: to everyone here! I want to see more :bfp:!


----------



## jx6

Hi, Thanx Grandbleu for inviting me along here :hugs:
After my first AF since mc in dec we have been NTNP so didnt do any testing not even sure if I o'd?But I did make sure we BD around my usual time so am still hopeful :shrug:
I think my DH is happy NTNP as he doesnt want it to get stressful but it's not working for me so if I get my :bfn: then I will be def TTC.
FX for all us lovely ladies and sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## kizzyt

hey lovely ladies, lots of PMA going on in this thread, I like it!!

I had my docs appt this morning so I guess I am "officially" pregnant now :) She said the midwife will contact me next week for an appt and I should discuss with her about having an early scan (before the standard 12 week one) so I'll have to see how it goes. If she doesnt want to (and to be fair they dont have to) I think I'll pay for one privately around 10 weeks, just for piece of mind. Anyway, still feeling pretty sick a lot of the time which I am fine about, it feels like it makes things more real :)

The doc said there's no increased risk of me having a m/c just because I had one before so that was good to hear, I told her I am being positive about it (even though I am nervous) and it's actually quite relaxing not having to worry about my bloodcount going up and having scans every week like I had last time. I am going to tell my boss today too :)


----------



## samiam

Sparkle: Hang in there. It was a bit too early. I bet you'll get your :bfp:

Kizzy: Sounds great, hon! SO happy for you! 

AFM: So. Cramps today and some spotting and a big temp dip that I was willing to attribute to a bad night's sleep until I got the cramps and spotting. So that's new. Of course, it could be anything, at this point. Implantation? More roller coaster crap?

Booked a flight back to Arizona for some insurance-covered private medical care, sunshine and time with friends and family. I need this so badly. Ibuprofen cream seems to have stopped working last night. Cannot wait to have myself seen to!


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning lovely ladies!

Sparkle--Happy Chinese New Year to you hun! And congratulations to your brother and his fiance, that is so wonderful!! And I agree, 11DPO is still early, so plenty of time for that to turn into a BFP!!

Beth--can't really give advise on not SS as I am a SS addict!!! However, I am trying very hard this month to just temp and let what will happen, happen.

jx6--Welcome Welcome!! So very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:. Fx'd that you get a BFP this cycle!!

Kizzy--Relaxation and non-stress is good for the little one, so you have the BEST attitude right now! I hope you get the early scan so you can continue to relax and enjoy being pregnant! :hugs:

Sam--very glad to hear you got your flight booked and will be coming back to the states to get the care that you need. :thumbup: I hope that it is something that can be resolved quickly for you!

Grand--how are you doing today hun?

AFM: Huge temp spike upwards today, so I have definately "o"''d. Not sure what is taking FF so long to confirm it though! Doing my best not to SS this month, will see how long I last!


----------



## neffie

Morning Lovelies :hi:

Grand - Don't want to jinx anything, but secretly I'm super excited for you. :-$ Your temps look AWESOME!! I can't wait for you to give us the good news tomorrow. :)

Sparkle - Sorry for the BFN, but 11 dpo is still early, so you're still in. :thumbup: Congrats to your brother & his fiancée, and also Happy Chinese New Year. :flower:

Beth - I'm of the opinion that once you start SS, it's almost impossible to stop (speaking from experience here :haha:). Try to jump on the no SS wagon for a few days, and see if that helps any. Easier said than done, I know. :winkwink:

jx6 - :hi:, and sorry for your loss. You've come to the right thread. :thumbup:

Kizzy - Glad to see that things are progressing well. :) Sending some extra sticky :dust: your way.

Sam - Gosh, I hope your shoulder gets better soon. I can't even imagine the pain you must be in. :nope: YAY for booking the flight though. :) Hope they can get it taken care of pronto.

:howdy: to everyone else. AFM, can you tell by my daily posts that I'm so ready to transition to this thread? :blush: Still haven't O'd. WTF!!!! :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

My lovely ladies! 

I caved and bought a test...we have a line!!! I'm pregnant!!!

I had NO symptoms. I had a couple days of brown spotting (barely anything...only when I peed) and my temps kept getting hotter. I've had cramping the last couple days but I always get that.

It does and will happen :dust:

I want you all with me!

Spoiler


----------



## neffie

I KNEW IT, I KNEW IT, I KNEW IT!!!!!! :wohoo: Soooooo happy for you Grand!! A very well deserved line! H&H 9 months!! :dance: Sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*I am proof that:*

1. You don't have to have much sex LOL!
2. The BD action you do have doesn't have to be mind blowing (remember we were in TTC pressure zone and not really feeling our groove)
3. You can even miss Oday because of an argument.
4. You don't have SS! (I had none ladies none!)
*
What I did:*

1. Conceive Plus - I don't have much natural EWCM.
2. Legs in air for at least 30 minutes (usually 60) - have OH bring you your computer so you can get on BnB and chat and also a cuppa.
3. Be completely convinced this is not your cycle and put more faith into a candle lit in a lonely hilltop church and a random numerology reading than your own efforts.
4. Nothing else...seriously nothing else...
*
Symptoms:*

1. I wasn't symptom spotting so only my temps were looking good at the end.
2. Spotting (implant?) and also for the last couple of days...just a wee bit.
3. Tiniest bit of cramping the past couple of days but like I said I get that regardless every cycle so I don't consider it a symptom.
4. Had L-ovary pulsating today (only for a little bit)
*
BD action:*

CD 12, 13 and 15 (O day - CD14)
*
Positive Test:
*
DPO12 (afternoon testing)

That's it - Hope that helps...X


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats Grand!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

So what days did you bd on then grand??


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you *Imp*! We need more October babies on this thread :) I hope you are one of them.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I hope to join you very soon..........


Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

IMPPEARL said:


> So what days did you bd on then grand??

I just added that info to the bottom of my post or you can click on my chart to see but NOT a lot! LOL


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you *Neffie* and *New*! I want you all with me...we should all be doing this together.


----------



## NewToAllThis

grandbleu said:


> Thank you *Neffie* and *New*! I want you all with me...we should all be doing this together.

I'll second that!

It'd be amazing, sharing all our aches, pains and MS!

CAN'T BLOODY WAIT!!! :haha:


----------



## IMPPEARL

OMG I hope so too!! Just o'ing now so only time will tell i guess! I just got my positive opk yesterday, and only got in one bd in the am. I was hoping for one at night but that was a no go. Going to try to get another in tonight, then one in tomorrow sometime too! Praying and hoping that this is my month!! I wount be testing till late either cuz I have a business trip to Vegas, and af is due half way through that, so this month I guess I'll just be waiting to see if she comes. Probabily a good thing it will keep me from ss. Though its hard to turn down drinks in Vegas, espically since my work crew doesn't know we're ttc. Not really sure what I'm going to do about that right now...

Just a question for ya all... If I have my positive opk yesterday, what day do you all consider o day??? I don't temp so it makes it harder to know I relise.


----------



## kizzyt

GRAND!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!! I am sooo chuffed for you I actually got goosebumps reading that!!!


----------



## jx6

:yipee::headspin:aww wow congratulations grand:wohoo::loopy:
I'm sooooo pleased to hear your news,wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months and sending you loads of sticky :dust: 
:hug::friends:
I'm now going to change my 'currently feeling' mood to happy


----------



## RGN

Whoooooo Hoooooo! Congrats Grand! That's a nice dark line for 12 DPO! So happy for you.


----------



## NewToAllThis

IMPPEARL said:


> OMG I hope so too!! Just o'ing now so only time will tell i guess! I just got my positive opk yesterday, and only got in one bd in the am. I was hoping for one at night but that was a no go. Going to try to get another in tonight, then one in tomorrow sometime too! Praying and hoping that this is my month!! I wount be testing till late either cuz I have a business trip to Vegas, and af is due half way through that, so this month I guess I'll just be waiting to see if she comes. Probabily a good thing it will keep me from ss. Though its hard to turn down drinks in Vegas, espically since my work crew doesn't know we're ttc. Not really sure what I'm going to do about that right now...
> 
> Just a question for ya all... If I have my positive opk yesterday, what day do you all consider o day??? I don't temp so it makes it harder to know I relise.

I always consider O day to be the day AFTER I get positive OPK or second peak on CBFM.
Hope you get to enjoy some of Vegas on your business trip, its an amazing place!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Yeah we go twice a year, Aug & Feb, but don't really get much time to do anything. In fact I really don't get to see the sun for 4 days! However I am flying in a day early this time so maybe I'll get out. The only thing is I'll be by myself. I'm not really sure I want to walk around Vegas alone. So I may just have to stick to the hotel. And as I said I'm a little worried because I'll be in my tww. We are supose to go out for one of my friends 40th on the night I get there. How am I supose to avoid drinking...??


----------



## grandbleu

*Kizzy* - thank you for you continued support :hugs:

*JX6* - Welcome :wave: glad you joined the thread! Thank you so much for changing your mood - I hope this brings luck for my wee babe. 

*RGN* - Thank you - the temps really gave me the clue...up and up and up at the end. It was afternoon pee so I'm happy it's pretty dark. I hope that means that the egg is nice and snuggly for the duration.

*IMP* - I only temp but from what I have learned it's 12-36 hours after a postive OPK so it could be later that day/night or the next day or the next depending. Good luck with BD action.


----------



## neffie

Grand, time to update your status! ;)


----------



## sparkle

Grand- oh my goodness wow wow wow!!! I am so so happy for you sitting here with a huge smile and tears running down my face!! Wishing you such a wonderful pregnancy xxx

afm- 11ish dpo and I'm still ssing! Feeling so so sick this afternoon had to run out of the classroom mid afternoon to vomit ( sorry for tmi) I guess I'll do another test tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - aye aye capitaine! I'll get on it :) I'm a wee bit scared though to change it...I'm in the unreal zone at the moment. 

*Sparkle* - Now I'm :cry: crying too...You all have been so special and supportive since my M/C and TTC I wouldn't have kept my sanity or my husband without you all. Thank you so much. I hope you get yours too very soon! :dust: Lovely symptoms.


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Finally bloody found this thread again (and got good news as soon as I did!!)

Grand, congratulations I'm so happy for you :happydance: x x


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> My lovely ladies!
> 
> I caved and bought a test...we have a line!!! I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> I had NO symptoms. I had a couple days of brown spotting (barely anything...only when I peed) and my temps kept getting hotter. I've had cramping the last couple days but I always get that.
> 
> It does and will happen :dust:
> 
> I want you all with me!
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 164036


OHHHHH!! This is such great news!!!! :hugs::happydance: GOO TEAM GRAND NESSIE!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Fooled Heart* - glad you found us - we are always under your "quick links" and then go down to "subscribed threads" and you never lose us again. Thank you for your congrats.

*Sam* - Thanks hon! Team Grannd Nessie does work and makes you much less :wacko:! I was actually relaxed the last two weeks as much as you can be when you are TTCing. I'm so glad you booked your ticket and will be warmed by the sun and cured by the doctor and loved by your friends and family...just the dose of medicine you needed.


----------



## neffie

Sam - Speaking of Team Grand Nessie...now that Anna & Grand have graduated, it's your turn next, followed by mine. Let's make it 4 for 4.....of course, that's if I ever ovulate. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - you said it right...this team is falling fast like flies...very lucky! :dust:


----------



## Fooled_Heart

Never noticed the quick links before :blush: Thanks hun xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay!!! Congrats Grand!!:yipee:

I hope to join you very soon!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Wahoo... Congrats Grand.. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months... Praying you got a sticky bean!!

Hope we can all follow right behind you.. as it says Im supposed to o today not sure if I will or not wait and see what my opk says... hoping for a smiley.. had the ewcm the other day so should be soon!


----------



## lilrojo

Bella-r u using opks.. did you get your smiley or pos today?? It says i should o today too not sure if i will though.. havent tested so wait and see later..


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG!!!! Congrats Grand!!!

:happydance: :happydance:

AFM: CD15, had EWCM today, and I missed BDing last night cuz hubby was so tired. still having EWCM though which means I still haven't Od... I think.... :shrug: LOL Im feeling a little sad cuz we didnt DTD last night but I am going to stay positive and DTD tonight and tomorrow... FXd today is O day...


----------



## grandbleu

*Bellas*, *Lil*, *LiSa*, - Thank you - I want you all to join me very soon! :dust:


----------



## samiam

:bodyb:


neffie said:


> Sam - Speaking of Team Grand Nessie...now that Anna & Grand have graduated, it's your turn next, followed by mine. Let's make it 4 for 4.....of course, that's if I ever ovulate. :haha:

Okay--well. I am doing my part. I think. Confusing symptoms today. And no, I am not SS. But physical symptoms either are or they aren't. Spotting today and I'm at 5 dpo. So I have no idea what that means.

And no, we're not going to fail you, Anna and Grand! Team Grand Nessie for'evah! :bodyb:


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *I am proof that:*
> 
> 1. You don't have to have much sex LOL!
> 2. The BD action you do have doesn't have to be mind blowing (remember we were in TTC pressure zone and not really feeling our groove)
> 3. You can even miss Oday because of an argument.
> 4. You don't have SS! (I had none ladies none!)
> *
> What I did:*
> 
> 1. Conceive Plus - I don't have much natural EWCM.
> 2. Legs in air for at least 30 minutes (usually 60) - have OH bring you your computer so you can get on BnB and chat and also a cuppa.
> 3. Be completely convinced this is not your cycle and put more faith into a candle lit in a lonely hilltop church and a random numerology reading than your own efforts.
> 4. Nothing else...seriously nothing else...
> *
> Symptoms:*
> 
> 1. I wasn't symptom spotting so only my temps were looking good at the end.
> 2. Spotting (implant?) and also for the last couple of days...just a wee bit.
> 3. Tiniest bit of cramping the past couple of days but like I said I get that regardless every cycle so I don't consider it a symptom.
> 4. Had L-ovary pulsating today (only for a little bit)
> *
> BD action:*
> 
> CD 12, 13 and 15 (O day - CD14)
> *
> Positive Test:
> *
> DPO12 (afternoon testing)
> 
> That's it - Hope that helps...X

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I go to work for a day and come back to such lovely news :D I will be following your detailed plan :D ;) Happy and healthy 9 months to you :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

:headspin::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS GRAND!! :wohoo::headspin:

I had such a strong feeling this morning that you were going to get a BFP this month! I am so very excited for you!!! Please don't be a stranger and hopefully more of us will be following you soon!! This is so wonderful!!!


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you so much *Grey*. It's been 2 and a half years of TTC with one loss...It can and will happen for all of you. I never thought it would be my turn - it took us almost 2 years to get our wee nut only to lose him 12 weeks later. I want to give you all hope that it WILL happen.


----------



## grandbleu

Thank you *Amber* for your positive vibes. We need to start filling up the February BFP list and I would love there to be all of your names there.

I forgot to mention that I did have a super vivid dream that I had a little girl. OH and I just had to make space for her (metaphorically). That dream came right when I got my last AF when I was super down depressed thinking it would never happen. I think it predicted this pregnancy...I've only had two dreams like that in my life and they have now both come true. I do believe that your body and soul do sometimes have messages for us.


----------



## LiSa2010

I really hope you're right Grand cuz I had a dream that I was PG back in December....

FXd 

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand--I totally agree with you about dreams. I have had a couple vivid dreams in my life that have foretold/foreshadowed major events in my life (the death of my grandfather, a severe illness, and even my m/c)

I definately believe that your dream a few weeks ago was your body telling you to start preparing for your beautiful little one!


----------



## grandbleu

I do really believe in dreams...Fxed for you *Lisa*!


----------



## sarah55

Grand! OMG!! I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you! You have been the most supportive person for me and you truly deserve this :) big big congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!

Lots of love

S xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: OH MY GOD GRAND! OH WOW! :wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Oh, I am so happy for you. :cry: (tears of joy) You so deserve this.
See, you can only get pregnant if you DON'T have sex!


----------



## grandbleu

sarah55 said:


> Grand! OMG!! I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you! You have been the most supportive person for me and you truly deserve this :) big big congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you!

Now I'm :cry: again...joy and just feeling the love. Thank you so much *Sarah* it means so much to me.



Anna Purna said:


> :wohoo: OH MY GOD GRAND! OH WOW! :wohoo:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Oh, I am so happy for you. :cry: (tears of joy) You so deserve this.
> See, you can only get pregnant if you DON'T have sex!

From crying to :rofl:...it's true I am total proof you can have very little pre-O sex and still get pregnant...practically immaculate conception style LOL! Thank you *Anna* for your sweet wishes...I also wrote in your journal on a more personal note :hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

lilrojo said:


> Bella-r u using opks.. did you get your smiley or pos today?? It says i should o today too not sure if i will though.. havent tested so wait and see later..

Hey lil,

Yes using CB Digital OPK's! Still haven't got a smiley! So frustrating! I do feel like I am ovulating today as I get pains and also my bbs are sensitive so FX'd I get a smiley soon! I am gonna do one in an hour I think! Hoe are you? xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lisa7

Congratulations Gran! I am so happy for you. You give us all hope. You've been through so much. You so deserve this. Enjoy every minute of it. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Lisa7 said:


> Congratulations Gran! I am so happy for you. You give us all hope. You've been through so much. You so deserve this. Enjoy every minute of it. :hugs:

Thanks *Lisa7* - I'm sticking on these threads till all of you graduate...I can't do 9 months alone...we need some more femmes fetales graduates ASAP. :dust:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :wohoo: OH MY GOD GRAND! OH WOW! :wohoo:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Oh, I am so happy for you. :cry: (tears of joy) You so deserve this.
> See, you can only get pregnant if you DON'T have sex!

Hmmm. Then maybe I will be next since we also had less sex this month than ever! :saywhat:


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> Thank you so much *Grey*. It's been 2 and a half years of TTC with one loss...It can and will happen for all of you. I never thought it would be my turn - it took us almost 2 years to get our wee nut only to lose him 12 weeks later. I want to give you all hope that it WILL happen.

Blimey, that's such a long time! I wish you all the best with this pregnancy :D


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats...:wohoo:....:dance:
hate to read and run heading to work..but am so glad to hear this


----------



## lilrojo

BellasMummy said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Bella-r u using opks.. did you get your smiley or pos today?? It says i should o today too not sure if i will though.. havent tested so wait and see later..
> 
> Hey lil,
> 
> Yes using CB Digital OPK's! Still haven't got a smiley! So frustrating! I do feel like I am ovulating today as I get pains and also my bbs are sensitive so FX'd I get a smiley soon! I am gonna do one in an hour I think! Hoe are you? xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Im doing good, not quite sure on my cycle this month.. Nov when I had my mc my cycle was 30 days not sure when I oed didnt track it.. Dec-Jan cycle was 29 days with a lp of 12.. if it stays that way i should o in two days.. have been having lots of EWCM so I know its coming.. so I have two tickers one with 30 days and a 14 day lp the other with 29 days and a 12lp.. wait and see when I get that smiley.. last time cd18.. two days away!!

Good luck, hope you get your smiley soon..


----------



## grandbleu

Ok *Mes Chères Femmes Fetales*,

I am going away this weekend (already planned but very convenient now that I have a *BFP*) and I will be breaking the news to OH! Pics promised :) He has no idea right now...it's on the same beach where we said goodbye to "wee nut" and where we first fell in love 2 and 1/2 years ago. 

For all of you I wish you the best success and lots of :dust: I want you all with me on this 9 month journey. I better come back to some *BFPS* (I'll be sans computer and internet...gasp!!!) but I will be thinking and praying for you all to become mommas very soon. :dust:

Gros Bisous!:kiss:


----------



## sparkle

Another bfn ... Pma fading fast...


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Have a fabulous time on the beach - all sounds so perfect and romantic! 

:hugs: sparkle :(


----------



## sparkle

Thanks grand and greygirl - to add to that I feel so sick I've thrown up twice this morning and hubby has just rung me in sick. Duvet day...


----------



## sarah55

Sparkle- so sorry to hear that. I have gone mad and tested yesterday 18 dpo as so sure I was. It's so hard isn't it?? Especially when you feel sick etc. Hope you have a lovely duvet day. I too am sneaking off home for a few hours as my boss is working from home today and that's the last thing I need ;)

sxx


----------



## samiam

Grand: Have a lovely and well-deserved vacation. I bet OH will be thrilled! :happydance:

Sparkle: I'm so sorry. It's very confusing, this TWW. :hugs:

Sarah: Nothing, still? :hugs:

AFM: I think I am out. Just had my lowest temp of the whole cycle so far. Spotting has stopped, but that temp is indicative that I must just still be on the roller-coaster. Damn it. :cry:


----------



## XxSamBxX

grandbleu said:


> My lovely ladies!
> 
> I caved and bought a test...we have a line!!! I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> I had NO symptoms. I had a couple days of brown spotting (barely anything...only when I peed) and my temps kept getting hotter. I've had cramping the last couple days but I always get that.
> 
> It does and will happen :dust::yipee:
> 
> I want you all with me!
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 164036

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:hugs::happydance: :wohoo::dust: i'm soooo happy for you bump buddies? xxx


----------



## jx6

grandbleu said:


> Ok *Mes Chères Femmes Fetales*,
> 
> I am going away this weekend (already planned but very convenient now that I have a *BFP*) and I will be breaking the news to OH! Pics promised :) He has no idea right now...it's on the same beach where we said goodbye to "wee nut" and where we first fell in love 2 and 1/2 years ago.
> 
> For all of you I wish you the best success and lots of :dust: I want you all with me on this 9 month journey. I better come back to some *BFPS* (I'll be sans computer and internet...gasp!!!) but I will be thinking and praying for you all to become mommas very soon. :dust:
> 
> Gros Bisous!:kiss:

:cry: happy tears so emotional what a beautiful idea :cry:


----------



## milosmum

Hello ladies just wondering if I can join in? Only 154 pages late!!!

I've been all over the TTC, TTCAL and TWW boards trying to find a february testing after a loss thread and then on here I've found 2 different february threads! You can tell its taken me ages cause I'm 6 dpo already and I've only just found you all but hopefully you can now help me keep my sanity til next weekend.

Will probably TRY to wait til next saturday or sunday to test 14/15 dpo so DH can be with me for a bit of moral support but I am only just refraining from POAS right now - god I've gone TTC mad!

Really excited to see some of the lovely BFPs on here especially when I recognoise many names from the MC and TTCAL thread (i'm a bit of a lurker and sometimes poster!)

Hope you are all keeping well and wishing everyone lots of 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:hugs: I'm so sorry it was another BFN. I hope you start to feel better. 

Grand--Your weekend plan sounds so beautiful and romantic! 

Sarah/Sam--:hugs: I agree with you, Sam this TWW is so frustrating and confusing sometimes!

Milosmum--Welcome! It is never too late to join us! I hope you get your BFP this month!

AFM: I "should" be about 3dpo right now, but FF won't confirm it because my temps are all wacked! I've officially worn out my DH for this month, so I'm hoping all our work this past week has paid off!


----------



## neffie

:hi: All

Grand - How exciting!! Makes it even more special, since you'll be breaking the news to him at a place where you already have so many memories. Have a fantabulous time. :flower:

Sparkle - Sorry for the BFN. How many dpo are you? It's not over until the :witch: arrives, so hang in there. Sending tons of PMA your way. :hugs:

Sarah - :hugs:. How long is your LP usually?

Sam - Hang in there chick. See how the temps are looking over the next few days. Don't base things just on 1 low temp. You're not out yet. :thumbup:

Milosmum - Welcome. :flower: Good luck for when you test. Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle. We sure need a few more Feb BFPs.

Amber - Hope you caught that huevo. :winkwink:

:wave: to anyone I missed. AFM, please send some PMA my way ladies. Still haven't O'd this cycle, and the SMA is seriously starting to kick in. :shrug:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: TWWers!!!

hope everyone is doing well!!!

Grand: how beautiful, have a great time on your mini vaca...

I posted on the OTWW thread saying that I think I Od yesterday. Had morning EWCM and O pains... DTD last night too... :happydance: YAY!!! :happydance:


posted this on the other thread as well:

*What Im doing/did this month:*
1. CD1 - CD15: Once a Day Womens Prenatals Vits, baby aspirin, 1 B50 vit a day, 1 Vitex (400mg) a day - will not be taking Vitex b/c I Od - will start again when AF shows up, FX she stays away for another 9 months.... :thumbup:

2. Laying on stomach after :sex: b/c I have a retroverted uterus and read that this is the best method for keeping hubby's :spermy: s in... FXd! 

3. Will not be SS, hopefully :winkwink:


*Symptoms: *
1. CD11 - CD15: EWCM
2. CD15 - O day: O cramps and morning EWCM
3. CD16 - sorry TMI again lol - DRY


*BD action: *
CD 11, 13 and 15 (O day - CD15) - how odd that I BD on odd days....LOL! hopefully that's a good sign... LOL! SMEP is DTD on even days.... I did the opposite!!! hmmmm we'll see, FXd!


*Testing: *
Will test only if AF is late. The ugly :witch: should be showing up Feb 15/16... stay away you B*TCHY WITCH :witch: LOL

lots of baby dust to all of us for our Valentine's :bfp:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


:hugs: :friends:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Hello ladies, I gave myself a few weeks break from here as i was driving myself nuts waiting for proper first af after mmc in december. Cant believe how much I have missed. Will take me a while to catch up i think:coffee:

I didnt miss the big news though.... Massive congratulations Grand:hugs:, I am so happy for you that i have come over all emotional:cry: You were one of the ladies whose comments really helped me after the mmc and i wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months ever! Sooooo pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am now in a proper tww after getting af 16/1 and O'd last weekend (I think:dohh:, bloody opk's). Not SS this month due to making myself mad:haha:

lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## shelleney

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Grand bleu, I go away for 24 hours, and when I get back, you have got your bloody :bfp: - and I missed it!
Oh lovely, I am so so happy for you. I am crying my tears out, tears of pure joy for you. If anybody on this thread deserves a BFP the most, it has to be you.
You are going to be such a wonderful Mummy. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you. Please dont be a stranger, I would miss you far too much.
Yay, she's coming Grand, your daughter is coming! :happydance:
xx


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Sam - Hang in there chick. See how the temps are looking over the next few days. Don't base things just on 1 low temp. You're not out yet. :thumbup:
> 
> :wave: to anyone I missed. AFM, please send some PMA my way ladies. Still haven't O'd this cycle, and the SMA is seriously starting to kick in. :shrug:

Thanks, hon! Listen, as far as those OPKs go, I don't have much faith in them always showing when one Os. Do you temp too? You may have already caught that huevo, darlin. :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sparkle.
Please dont be disheartened by a BFN on 12DPO, theres still plenty of time to get that BFP!
With Baby C, I didnt get a BFP til my AF was over a week late!
Keep up the PMA, I am rooting for you! :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

samiam said:


> Thanks, hon! Listen, as far as those OPKs go, I don't have much faith in them always showing when one Os. Do you temp too? You may have already caught that huevo, darlin. :winkwink:

Yup, I temp as well. Although this cycle, I wanted to take a break from temping, so I decided to start closer to anticipated O time (which is now a few days behind me :wacko:). Temps as of this morning are still in the pre O range. Also, in the past I've always gotten a + OPK. I know those are not always reliable, but going by my temps, I know for a fact I still haven't O'd. :nope: But I've had wet CM since CD 12??? I'm totally doing a :headspin: on this one.


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone- happy Friday, finally the weekend and time to kick back and relax :)

Sam: Nothing new with me, still waiting for something....anything to come my way. Seems the spotting was just random :growlmad: How are you doing? You any better??

Neffie: I couldn't tell you how long my LP is- I only came off the pill a few months before my I first got pregnant, so never had a regular period. I am still waiting for my first AF since my MMC in November- I did though get a positive opk 3 weeks ago but nothing has turned up :(
Anyway I have my fingers crossed for you- all looks good or you and hopefully you'll get that positive in the next few days, so go girl!! :)


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Shell- I keep thinking that people get bfps late. Symptoms still looking good


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Yup, I temp as well. Although this cycle, I wanted to take a break from temping, so I decided to start closer to anticipated O time (which is now a few days behind me :wacko:). Temps as of this morning are still in the pre O range. Also, in the past I've always gotten a + OPK. I know those are not always reliable, but going by my temps, I know for a fact I still haved O'd. :nope: But I've had wet CM since CD 12??? I'm totally doing a :headspin: on this one.

Neffie:  Sigh. Dear oh dear. Why is it so complicated? It's supposed to be easy, this getting knocked up thing! :shrug: HANG in there. I know all about the confusing signs. :(



sarah55 said:


> Hey everyone- happy Friday, finally the weekend and time to kick back and relax :)
> 
> Sam: Nothing new with me, still waiting for something....anything to come my way. Seems the spotting was just random :growlmad: How are you doing? You any better??

Sarah: Oh no. :flower: I was really hoping that you were finally getting on track. Have you looked into the Vitex thing? It kicked me back into some sort of cycle. Not sure exactly what that is yet, but it's not nothing. :wacko:



sparkle said:


> Thanks Shell- I keep thinking that people get bfps late. Symptoms still looking good

Sparkle: They DO! I was one of them my last bfp. I had THREE :bfn:s before a :bfp:. HANG IN THERE! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Ditto Sam. I had 3 BFNs before my BFP.
So I agree, Sparkle. Hang in there!
xx


----------



## sarah55

Sam: I'm currently trying acupuncture and a herbal remedy that should regulate my periods. Fxd it works, either way it's definitely reducing my stress levels and I feel so much more positive :)
I will keep Vitex in mind though should I still be without an AF in the next few months- so thank you for the recommendation :)

How's the shoulder?? When you going back to AZ??

Sx


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies you really are giving me hope. The tests I'm doing are 10miu that's good isn't it?


----------



## jx6

Feeling really silly asking ladies but your mentioning ss and I havent got a clue what youre talking about :blush:
Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## samiam

sarah55 said:


> Sam: I'm currently trying acupuncture and a herbal remedy that should regulate my periods. Fxd it works, either way it's definitely reducing my stress levels and I feel so much more positive :)
> I will keep Vitex in mind though should I still be without an AF in the next few months- so thank you for the recommendation :)
> 
> How's the shoulder?? When you going back to AZ??
> 
> Sx

Sarah: Shoulder is not fun. :( Not helping me sleep and messing with my temps, which is messing with my head. :growlmad: 

Acupuncture is good and so is reduction of stress! Do you mind if I ask what your herbal remedy is? Just curious. As for Vitex, a lot of ladies use it on here to regulate their cycles. It's also called Agnus Castus. 



sparkle said:


> Thanks ladies you really are giving me hope. The tests I'm doing are 10miu that's good isn't it?

Sparkle: That's what we're here for! :thumbup: Yep-- 10 miu is good. Did you get those online?



jx6 said:


> Feeling really silly asking ladies but your mentioning ss and I havent got a clue what youre talking about :blush:
> Sending everyone lots of :dust:

JX: LOL. I know what you mean. When I first joined this place, I had no idea what most of the women were talking about! :shrug:SS= Symptom Spotting.


----------



## neffie

No question is silly here jx. :) SS = symptom spotting. We try to stay away from it as much as possible, but it seems to get the better of us eventually. :haha:


----------



## jx6

Aahhhh thanx Samiam and neffie :dohh:
I was thinking along those lines but kept coming up with symton checker :wacko: 
You ladies on here are so friendly and I really dont know what I would do without you right now,thank you :hugs:
Sending loads of :dust:


----------



## samiam

jx6 said:


> Aahhhh thanx Samiam and neffie :dohh:
> I was thinking along those lines but kept coming up with symton checker :wacko:
> You ladies on here are so friendly and I really dont know what I would do without you right now,thank you :hugs:
> Sending loads of :dust:

Awww. Thanks. :blush: We're all in the same boat. Sorry to read your signature and learn about your MMC. In November, I had one too at 12 weeks. :cry: Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Sam: it's Chinese herbal remedy... Wait for it.... Called tiaojing cuyun wan (not even going attempt to pronounce it!) Looked it up and all looks quite similar to Agnus castus. Guess we'll see :) But the lady who does the acupuncture is Chinese and recommended them 
Sorry to hear your shoulder is playing up still- must be awful, what with temping and just trying to get some sleep. Really hope your doctor sorts it out or at the very least give you some super strong painkillers :hugs:

Sparkle: 10miu is really good (very sensitive) hang on in there! :winkwink:

Hey jx6- this place really is a lifeline and I have found it an amazing place to just go and rant or chat to very lovely ladies. Hope you are ok, I too had a MMC and don't know what I would have done without this place :)


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey all just wanted to stop by and say hey!!! :hi:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Sam and Sarah, I thought 10miu was good. I got them via amazon.


Sam- hope you're shoulder feels better soon.

Happy weekend ladies!!


----------



## samiam

ARGHH. I really cannot wait to get home and have my gyn run every test she can think of. I'm now bleeding again (sort of). Spotted on TH, nothing yesterday, this morning, occasional MC like clots and brown spotting. :nope: I don't know how much longer I can stand having no idea where I am in my cycle. I know I Oed (temps and Lucky are in agreement and I had EWCM and O pains). So what the hell is this now? Temp increased today too, so I am completely and utterly confused. :cry:


----------



## sarah55

Ah man, that's so frustrating!! When do you go and see the gynae doc?? I really hope they can shed some light on what's going on, for both you and me ;) Sometimes I feel like just giving up on testing etc and just challenging my AF to show it's ugly face!! (something tells me it's going to a long stand off!)

S xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sam ...could it be implantation bleed..I don't know where you are in your cycle but is IB a possibility


----------



## loveanurse1

oh and one more thought i had sam..have you thought about going on the pill for maybe 3 months just to regulate your cycles then come off it and see how it helps you get your cycles back to norm


----------



## sparkle

Sam- :hugs: sorry you're having such a tough time. Can you not get referred to a gyne here? Irregular bleeding cycles should be a good enough reason shouldn't it?
Sending much love x


----------



## samiam

sarah55 said:


> Ah man, that's so frustrating!! When do you go and see the gynae doc?? I really hope they can shed some light on what's going on, for both you and me ;) Sometimes I feel like just giving up on testing etc and just challenging my AF to show it's ugly face!! (something tells me it's going to a long stand off!)
> 
> S xx

Sarah: I'm going on the 17th. Two days after I get there. I will even see her before I see the orthopedic guy and I know her quite well. She will shed some light on it and I will definitely pass what I find out along for you! I totally feel like giving up. 



loveanurse1 said:


> sam ...could it be implantation bleed..I don't know where you are in your cycle but is IB a possibility

Love: Implantation bleeding! Maybe. Yes, I suppose so. How heavy can that be? Mine's sort of spotting with clots in there and off and on. I'm 7dpo today. As for the pill, maybe. . . I was on the pill when I got pregnant in September, so I don't know if that's the best plan, but I will ask my gyno when I see her. 



sparkle said:


> Sam- :hugs: sorry you're having such a tough time. Can you not get referred to a gyne here? Irregular bleeding cycles should be a good enough reason shouldn't it?
> Sending much love x

Sparkle: I seem to be having a bear of a time getting referred to anyone over here. I don't know what that's all about. But I will be heading back to the States for my orthopedic appt and I made an appt with my gyno back there too. I just feel like my body's a broken-down clunker, like an old car and I'm taking it to the repair shop for a complete work-over! :shrug: Anything new with you?? Still feeling crap? 

AFM: Thanks ladies. You're always so good to talk to and to bounce ideas off of. I appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> ARGHH. I really cannot wait to get home and have my gyn run every test she can think of. I'm now bleeding again (sort of). Spotted on TH, nothing yesterday, this morning, occasional MC like clots and brown spotting. :nope: I don't know how much longer I can stand having no idea where I am in my cycle. I know I Oed (temps and Lucky are in agreement and I had EWCM and O pains). So what the hell is this now? Temp increased today too, so I am completely and utterly confused. :cry:

Hi Sam, so sorry you are having a rough time. i really hope you get some answers back in the states. thinking of you! :hugs:



sarah55 said:


> Ah man, that's so frustrating!! When do you go and see the gynae doc?? I really hope they can shed some light on what's going on, for both you and me ;) Sometimes I feel like just giving up on testing etc and just challenging my AF to show it's ugly face!! (something tells me it's going to a long stand off!)
> S xx

hi sarah! so sorry you're having a rough time too. TTC is very stressful but stay positive... PMA!!FXd you get your :bfp: :hugs:


Kizzy/anna/grand: hope you have a happy and healthy PG!! 

:hi: grey, love, lil, bellas, imp, new, sparkle, xxsam, jx6, milo, amber, neffie, muma, shell, lisa7, crio and everone i may have missed!!! :hugs:

FX for all our bfps!! hope everyone is doing well!!

AFM: nothing new. 2DPO. just relaxing, enjoying my weekend.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! Just stopped in to see how everyone is doing. I'm sitting on a few open houses today and they are slow so doing some catching up on here. Lol. Thank goodness for my iPhone! 3ish dpo for me today.


----------



## Amberyll23

Imp--Grats on the O hun!!! I am 3dpo today as well, want to be testing buddies this month? I need a sister to help talk me down from doing any SSing and testing too early, haha!!

Sam--another big :hugs: for you today. I hope that this next week and a half goes by quickly for you so you can get to the doctors and get some answers. 

Sparkle--how are you doing today hun? still having symptoms? I've been thinking a lot about you today and trying to send as much PMA as I can!

AFM: 3 dpo as FINALLY confirmed by FF. As usual, my temps are all over the place, which means I'm not very confident for a BFP this month. :nope: DH wants me to see the doc if we don't conceive this month since my O is over a week later than the "norm". I'm kinda nervous about doing that!!


----------



## sar0417

Well hello again lovely ladies :wave:

Its been 2 weeks since I was on here and im back to 2dpo now again :D the exciting 2 week wait... NOT! :haha:

I have had some mild bloating today and I have tender boobs which is really odd.. I wonder if you can get this during ovulation because ive had it for the last 2 days.. its way too soon to symptom spot but they are really painful atm :shrug:

Hope you are all well and getting lots of bfp's. There were so many pages since I last posted, I just havent the time to read through them all.

:dust: to you all x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amberyll23 said:


> Imp--Grats on the O hun!!! I am 3dpo today as well, want to be testing buddies this month? I need a sister to help talk me down from doing any SSing and testing too early!!

I'd love to be testing buddies, however I leave for a business trip to Vegas on Sat so I'll be away during testing time. I think I'll just have to wait and see if the witch shows or not for me. I don't know what to do about Vegas though cuz we are supose to got out for my friends birthday One of the nights and it'll be hard to not drink. They dont know we are ttc it could interfear with my job with them. (I model clothes big prego doesn't work for that. Lol). When you testing amberyll??


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Amber, Sam and everyone else!

Still feeling pants. 14dpo :bfn: still feel so nauseous although I haven't been sick since friday lunchtime. Bbs still sore and tender. If I'm not pregnant I'm going insane I swear...

Anyway chakra cleasing again today so I'm hoping my pma will be back!


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> Sam--another big :hugs: for you today. I hope that this next week and a half goes by quickly for you so you can get to the doctors and get some answers.
> 
> AFM: 3 dpo as FINALLY confirmed by FF. As usual, my temps are all over the place, which means I'm not very confident for a BFP this month. :nope: DH wants me to see the doc if we don't conceive this month since my O is over a week later than the "norm". I'm kinda nervous about doing that!!

Amber: Thanks! I am also hoping that the week goes by quickly! Your chart is not that different from mine and it looks a lot some of the other charts on there for our age group. So maybe that's it. We're just older and so the temps are more erratic. :shrug: Fingers crossed!



sar0417 said:


> I have had some mild bloating today and I have tender boobs which is really odd.. I wonder if you can get this during ovulation because ive had it for the last 2 days.. its way too soon to symptom spot but they are really painful atm :shrug:

Sar: Yes, you can get those symptoms during O time. But fingers crossed all the same!! :dust:



sparkle said:



> Thanks Amber, Sam and everyone else!
> 
> Still feeling pants. 14dpo :bfn: still feel so nauseous although I haven't been sick since friday lunchtime. Bbs still sore and tender. If I'm not pregnant I'm going insane I swear...
> 
> Anyway chakra cleasing again today so I'm hoping my pma will be back!

Sparkle: Oh dear. I hear the part about feeling insane. Temps up still? I sure hope that you get a :bfp: here soon. :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning lovely ladies! Posting quick before heading out to the store (it is Superbowl Sunday and I want to get in and get out before all the last minute party shoppers show up and clog the isles! haha)

Imp--My test date per FF is 2/15/11. If you are out of town, that is ok, we can send positive vibes to one another mentally via esp! O:) On the drinking, I know that they tell women not to drink at all when TTC and certainly not when Pregnant, but with my last BFP I had no idea that I was pregnant until a week after AF was due, and the week before that I was at a summer party with some friends where I drank quite a bit. I told the doctor this, and she told me not to worry about it, that I wasn't sharing my blood yet with the baby, so it should have no effect. So I'm thinking that 1 or 2 drinks is not going to hurt you! That way you can keep things on the up and up with your friend/work!

Sar--Grats on the O hun and I hope you caught that egg this month!! I agree with Sam, those are symptoms that you can feel during O. Lots of women feel different symptoms at that time and some, none at all! On my O day and the day after, I usually get sore BBs and some mild cramping. The cramping is called mittleschmirtz (pardon my spelling if it is off!) and a lot of women get it around O time. It is just letting us know that we O'd! 

Sam--Thanks for the PMA for my cycle! :hugs: I'm always comparing charts but never thought to compare with other ladies in our age group. I will have to do that more often, it gives me hope!! How are you feeling today? 

Sparkle--Your symptoms sound so good! What is your normal LP? I have read where some women don't get their bfps until 18dpo!! Enjoy your chakra hun, after the week you have had, you most definately deserve it!!

AFM: Chugging along at 4 dpo. Temp up a little more today. And I am not SS, no, not SS, I will not SS, I WILL NOT SS!! ARG!! :wacko:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..i am officially 1dpo..:wohoo:
i have been rather achy the last 3 days..my back has been killing me..just took a warm bath hoping to ease up the ache..
anyhoo..i am not..well let me amend that statement..i am going to TRY my hardest not to ss this month..i usally go :wacko: with it..but i believe i have had :sex: on all the pertinent days..and i am hoping dh will do one more today just for good measure ;)
anyway..just wanted to say hi to everyone..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Amber - Yeah I'm still in Vegas t from the 12th - 17th. so I wont be around for your testing. Thats when I should be testing also though. I may try to bring a test but not sure I should? I'll be wanting to do it and not thinking about much else. lol It may be better for me to just forget about it and wait to see if af shows her face. Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello my lovely ladies. Sorry for being MIA, but when your mental attitude is as shitty as mine was, it's best not to share it. That being said, I'm feeling more positive today and I'm determined to keep it that way...at least until the end of the afternoon. :haha:
I have been keeping up with everything, though, and I've been cheering everyone on from the sidelines. 
xo


----------



## Little S

Grande - just stopped by to catch up on whats been going on - Im soooo happy for you!! Congratulations. 
Sparkle - good luck, I hope you get your BFP. 

Im doing the SMEP this month so fingers crossed 
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Imp. I agree with Amber. A drink or 2 wont hurt you. When I was pg with Baby C, I did a HPT 3 days after AF was due, and it was a BFN, so I went out and got drunk for my cousins 21st. 4 days later I got my BFP. I was worried I couldve done damage to my baby, but my doc said not to worry, same as Amber's. Hope that helps? Have fun in Vegas! Hope you get your BFP when you get home.

Hey Love. Congrats on finally Oing! Glad you managed to :sex: on all the right days. Good luck for your TWW.

Sparkle, my lovely. Dont give up hope. You're still having wonderful symptoms, and your BFP may just be taking a while to appear. It aint over til the :witch: arrives. Fingers crossed she wont be back for 9 months.

Hey Anna. Thanks for stopping by. Glad you're well. Hope your baby is growing nice and strong.

AFM: 6DPO. gonna try not to SS this cycle. I had amazing symptoms last cycle, and was sooo disappointed when my AF came. FXd for everyone who is testing soon :dust:
xx


----------



## neffie

:wave: 2WWers

*I'M FINALLY BACK HERE!!!!!! *:yipee: :woohoo: :yipee: It was a long wait, so I'm abso freakin lutely thrilled!!!! :happydance: And I'm happy about the fact that this 2WW will be shorter than the other one. :winkwink: So bring on the PMA!!!! And Team Grand Nessie is here in full force, so the *NO SS* club will definitely be open for business. :haha: I'm here with Sam to keep all you lovelies in check. [-X Sam, please tell me that you're still on the no SS wagon. [-o&lt;

Sending a ton of :dust: to everyone, and huge hugs to those feeling down. :hugs: Hope they help...I know they helped me a lot when I was on the SMA boat in the OTWW.


----------



## shelleney

Hey neffie. Can I join the no SSing club this month please?
Last month my SS only left me hugely disappointed, so dont wanna do that to myself again.
Maybe Team Grannd Nesseney? :haha:
xx


----------



## neffie

The more the better Shell! :thumbup: I'm sure the other team members agree as well. I love the name. :winkwink: I'm good to go with the name change. :) What say ladies?


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> The more the better Shell! :thumbup: I'm sure the other team members agree as well. I love the name. :winkwink: I'm good to go with the name change. :) What say ladies?

I like the new name! But no encouraging us to SS!! :winkwink:

My attitude kind of sucks today. I'm an emotional wreck for no real reason that I can think of. Crying and feeling queasy and crampy all at the same time. One more week of waiting. . . .:wacko: I'm sure I will feel better after a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## shelleney

I promise I wont encourage anyone to SS, sam. Scouts honour :winkwink:
Hope you feel better soon
xx


----------



## neffie

Sam, I need you to get better real soon. :rolleyes: I need you in tow to keep all the SSers in check. :winkwink: Try to get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Welcome back to the ladies who've joined us again!

Sam- really sorry you are feeling so bad :hugs:

Shell- good luck with the no ssing!

Neffie- how are you doing?

Afm- thanks ladies for all your kind thoughts. My pma is back! I saw my spiritualist today. She talked a lot about communicating with my womb and overcoming trauma. She also said I need to trust myself a little more and that she feels a lot of doubt.
I've decided not to test again for a few more days. Bfns are bringing me down. At least the witch isn't here!!


----------



## milosmum

Looks like I need your help to stop me SSing! I have had sore boobs and a bit of a sore belly on the right side for a couple of days would love to think I was preggers but suspect it was actually the dodgy double bed I have had for the last 2 nights! It was so soft I kept rolling into the middle squashed against my OH and literally having to hold onto the edge of the mattress and drag myself back out of the middle! No womder I ache in funny places! 
But it was worth it to spend a lovely weekend with my godson and his gorgeous little 8 month old sister and I have had my quota of baby and toddler cuddles too!

Thanks for everyones welcomes and hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - Glad the PMA is coming back. :) I think it's a good idea to hold out on testing. BFNs do have a history of bringing the mood down. Sending tons of :dust: your way.

Milosmum - I hope the achey stomach and sore boobs are the start of your BFP. :winkwink: Sorry your bed is being a pain in the ass. How many dpo are you? Fingers crossed that this is the start of your :bfp:. :thumbup: And oh....stop SS!!!! :haha:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies, good to see lots of pma. I would like to join the no ss wagon too please, i am either 7 or 5 dpo depending on if i look at ovulation microscope results or havent o'd at all if i go by ff (but temping been pants this month),lol. Hey ho, we shall see. Have also been using preseed this month for first time, although things have kinda got in the way of much bd'ing tbh. Got hubby multivits today too.
Anyone else use a microscope?
Good luck to all ladies testing soon, wishing you all bfp's.
Hugs and lots of positive vibes to everyone feeling crappy too. Come on, lets get some more bfp's


----------



## loveanurse1

I believe I am going to try NOT ss this month either..it does drag a person down when you believe you are and then the damn :witch: shows up..
sparkle..i hope you get that :bfp:..
kids are sick,,hubby is sick..don't think he's going to be up for our :spermy: deposit today..i just wanted one more day in to be on the safe side..;)
anyway..Happy Sunday all..watching the super bowl with lots of disinterest..not much of a fan..but dh is watching it


----------



## sar0417

Amberlyn and Sam - Thank you! Yep it seems to have eased off a little now. Great news, I ovulated when I expected to then :happydance:

Neffie - Welcome back! Good luck for this month!

Im 4dpo now, its going very fast just how I like it! :D 

Good luck to all you testers and anyone testing on valentines day let me know thats when ill be doing my 1st test at 11dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa7

OMG I have been wanting to get on here all day but have been so busy preparing for a Superbowl party. So I tested way early this morning with a FRER, because I just felt I had to. I had PMS type cramps for about 3-4 days last week that were way too early for PMS so I thought maybe they were implantation. So I tested this morning and got a light line, a BPF!!!!!!! I am not sure I believe it yet because it's so early. I hope it's not an evap line. I don't even know what that is. I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms so I don't believe it yet. I 'll test again in a few days and hope for a darker line.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Oh WOW! Fingers crossed for you lisa7. I have only encountered one evap thankfully and it was grey line. i think all pink dye tests have grey evaps, not sure about blue dye tests though. did the line have colour? can you post a pic? good luck and lots of baby dust
sar0417, i am due af (if 28 day cycle) on valentines so will be testing too if i can wait that long,lol.
Good luck all


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *TWWers*! :wave:

Wow there are so many of you cycling the same much dust to everyone :dust:...I want lots of love heart babies! :kiss:

*Sam* - only a week more and you are homeward bound...so happy for you because this cycle seems frustrating and I'm sure being in pain with your shoulder isn't helping at all. 

*Sarah* - Good for you to be proactive with acupuncture and Chinese herbs...my sister totally went this route to get her body fertility ready and she does believe it helped tons especially with PMA.

*Sparkle* - what's the latest??? FXed majorly for you hon! :dust: Glad your PMA is back after your last appt. sounds wonderful. 

*Lisa7* - Test again! Very excited for you!!! I hope this is your BFP :)

To all you non-symptom spotters - I definitely recommend it. This was my first cycle on not looking for symptoms and it really helped me from becoming :wacko:.

*AFM*: I broke the news to OH! He was dumbfounded and happy but we are both nervous (him more than me) I am actually really excited and positive and think that we won't have problems this time around. I told him that I would rather be hopeful up until the end than to have no hope for this baby. I think he/she (I think SHE because of my dream!) deserves my love and PMA until birth...or whatever happens...the future is unpredictable but I can control the present at least and I choose to be happy and hopeful. To be honest my whole "plan" on the beach and how to give him the news went balls up LOL but I'll write more about the details in my journal. In the end he knows and we are both on board 100%. I don't have pics from the beach because OH is working away still and took my digi camera with him but here's a sneak peak of what I gave him: a wee panda hat and a love note (the contents shall remain secret - it's an inside joke between me and OH :winkwink:)

Spoiler


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - only a week more and you are homeward bound...so happy for you because this cycle seems frustrating and I'm sure being in pain with your shoulder isn't helping at all.
> 
> *AFM*: I broke the news to OH! He was dumbfounded and happy but we are both nervous (him more than me) I am actually really excited and positive and think that we won't have problems this time around. I told him that I would rather be hopeful up until the end than to have no hope for this baby. I think he/she (I think SHE because of my dream!) deserves my love and PMA until birth...or whatever happens...the future is unpredictable but I can control the present at least and I choose to be happy and hopeful. To be honest my whole "plan" on the beach and how to give him the news went balls up LOL but I'll write more about the details in my journal. In the end he knows and we are both on board 100%. I don't have pics from the beach because OH is working away still and took my digi camera with him but here's a sneak peak of what I gave him: a wee panda hat and a love note (the contents shall remain secret - it's an inside joke between me and OH :winkwink:)
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 165647

Grand:  You look so cute in that pic! I'm so glad that you had a lovely weekend away and are keeping up the PMA. I think you're right about hope and happiness and all. Thanks for sharing it with us. I think that there are days where we all buoy one another up with our PMA. Today you've done that for me. Thank you! :hugs:

AFM: Not at all sure what day I'm on. Maybe I just Oed, maybe I am on 9dpo. Either way, I just feel out of it this cycle. If so, I'm out for the next few cycles, because I will be without OH for the next one. Not sure what the spotting was all about, but temps are climbing again, so, who knows. I'm so frustrated with trying to figure it all out. But I am going to call and make an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist in AZ, so I can have a pre-conception overview of just what we're working with here. Just making that appointment will make me feel better, I think.


----------



## grandbleu

Thanks *Sam*! Glad I could do that for you...lord knows this thread has been a lifesaver for me when I've been down. Glad your temps are going up again but I know this cycle has been major frustrating for you. I can't wait for you appt. with the RE! Being proactive can definitely help PMA...it sucks that you wont' be with OH the next cycle but getting your body back on track will be good and coming back refreshed might be the secret ingredient missing (if you're not already up the duff :winkwink:)


----------



## Lisa7

*Lisa7* - Test again! Very excited for you!!! I hope this is your BFP :)

To all you non-symptom spotters - I definitely recommend it. This was my first cycle on not looking for symptoms and it really helped me from becoming :wacko:.

*AFM*: I broke the news to OH! He was dumbfounded and happy but we are both nervous (him more than me) I am actually really excited and positive and think that we won't have problems this time around. I told him that I would rather be hopeful up until the end than to have no hope for this baby. I think he/she (I think SHE because of my dream!) deserves my love and PMA until birth...or whatever happens...the future is unpredictable but I can control the present at least and I choose to be happy and hopeful. To be honest my whole "plan" on the beach and how to give him the news went balls up LOL but I'll write more about the details in my journal. In the end he knows and we are both on board 100%. I don't have pics from the beach because OH is working away still and took my digi camera with him but here's a sneak peak of what I gave him: a wee panda hat and a love note (the contents shall remain secret - it's an inside joke between me and OH :winkwink:)

Spoiler

View attachment 165647

[/QUOTE]

Oh grand, thank you so much for these words. It's exactly what I needed to hear today. I am so worried that my BPF will go away again like last time. But I think instead of worrying I am going to follow your PMA lead and just be happy in the present. Gros merci!

I love your pic. I haven't told my DH yet. I will have to think of special way to tell him too. 


Sparkle, I have you have some good news soon too!

Sam I hope you feel better real soon. 

Hi everyone else. I am sending baby dust to all:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - So shall I update the front page then!!!??? So happy for you CONGRATULATIONS! :dust:

As for telling your OH - I was thinking to wait until Feb 14th but man that would be a week more and I would be bursting plus he would wonder why I wasn't drinking red wine anymore (we always have some with dinner and I was very partial to it following my M/C as you can imagine). Good luck with thinking of a nice way to tell him! and let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Lisa7

mumatmadhouse said:


> Oh WOW! Fingers crossed for you lisa7. I have only encountered one evap thankfully and it was grey line. i think all pink dye tests have grey evaps, not sure about blue dye tests though. did the line have colour? can you post a pic? good luck and lots of baby dust
> sar0417, i am due af (if 28 day cycle) on valentines so will be testing too if i can wait that long,lol.
> Good luck all

Thanks mumatmadhouse
The line was definitely pink! I'll try to post a picture after work but am I not talented with technology. finger x'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Monday all
Lisa7...congrats.. you must be on :cloud9:..i know i would be...i'm sure it's not an evap line..definitly need to post your pics
Sam...glad to hear that you are going to talk to the reproductive doc..i so hope they can help you out..and the orthopod doc...i was in agony this weekend with back pain and i can't imagine having to live with it as long as you have
Anna..you are in my thoughts today
Grand..you do look too cute in your pic
sparkle..i hope you get some good news soon..glad to see your PMA
neffie.sara, grey.amber,shell.and anyone else i have missed..hopefully this 2ww will give us all some beautiful :bfp:'s
:dust: to us all


----------



## sparkle

Ladies- a very quick update from me. Witch just arrived, at school, middle of the day. So thats me out this month. No more ss next month. Pinky promise.

Bloody large glass of wine with my name on it tonight!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - :hugs: Sorry hon...No SS seems to have a good track record...savor the wine later on.


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Lisa7!!!!

congrats!!!! so happy for you.... 

and the numbers just keep going up....hoping that's a sign for all of us... FXd!

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: TWWers!

I am 4DPO... before I Od I had a strong feeling that this was my month but I am now starting to feel like it's not so Im not even gonna bother SSing... I said I wasn't anyway but, yea right, who am I kidding!!! LOL 

hope everyone is doing well....

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Monday all (even from Steeler Country!)!!!

Lisa7--:dance:Congrats on your BFP hun!! that is so wonderful and I am so very happy for you! :happydance:

Grand--I am so glad you had a wondeful weekend, and you do look so cute in that picture!! I can't wait to go read the details in your journal!!

Neffie/Love--about time you laides joined us! :thumbup: Grats on the Os and glad to have you here again! Neffie--I am going to need you to lay the smack down on me if I start to SS this month!!

Shell--I am like you. I am doing ZERO SSing this month for the exact same reasons, last month was an emotional nightmare for me when the witch showed up.

Anna--:hugs:, I have been thinking about you and your little one each day, sending you lots of love and PMA!!

Sam--I really like your idea of scheduling the repro. endocrinologist appointment when you are back here in the states, I am hoping that you get some much needed answers!

milosmum--yikes on the bed, I have been on a few of those myself over the years, certainly doesnt help the body when you are looking for cramps and soreness and you have furniture doing its best to create them!

mumatmadhouse--hope you get your BFP this month! FX'd for you!

Sparkle--:hugs: I am so sorry that the :witch: showed! nasty hag! But I am so glad that you had a great day with your spiritualist, I think a lot of what she said to you showed great wisdom.

AFM: 5 dpo, doing well on the no ssing this month! Temp still up. I want to be a part of Team Grand Nessie (or whatever you change it to!), because I need to avoid SSing at all costs this month so I don't drive myself crazy!


----------



## grandbleu

Sister thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/530624-femmes-fetales-pal.html#post9048458 so we can bounce back and forth and keep track of everyone.


----------



## MARySOL

hello ladies, so I just read the whole thread. very inspiring. hope you don't mind if i join wayyyyyyyyyyy late... lol :)

i am 25yrs old and I've been with my BF for 2 years and a half. i recently had a miscarriage in Nov2010 @ 6 weeks. we had not been trying long and got pregnant really quick. i am now 6 days past ovulation. i am expecting my period on Feb14 and I will be testing then. i am hoping to surprise my BF with a positive sign on the HPT :)

congrats to all the ladies who are pregnant.


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome *MarySol*! Sorry for your loss but glad you found us :) There are lots of ladies testing around Vday...I hope *Cupid's* arrows gets you all!


----------



## sar0417

mum at mh - how exciting, I can never wait until af due lol im due on the 17th but gotta test on 14th :haha:

Lisa2010 - Im 4dpo too! Im already symptom spotting when I said I shouldnt, but I feel like AF is coming and felt soo sick this morning. I cant help it lol im ignoring symptoms as best as I can! :wacko: 
 
Mary - Hello and welcome, Im testing on 14th too! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hi All :hi:

Lisa7 - YAY, hope this is the start your :bfp:. Hope that line continues to get darker! Congrats! :happydance: And oh, *WE NEED TO SEE THAT PIC!! NO EXCUSES WOMAN! * :winkwink:

Sar/Mumathouse - Hope you guys get your V-Day BFPs. :)

Grand - Cute pic! I like your whole approach on being positive vs. being pessimistic. I'm sure this is your forever baby. :hugs:

Sam - I hope you get some answers soon. I'm frustrated for you :growlmad: ...I can only imagine what you're going through. 

Sparkle - Sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs: Hope you feel better soon, and amen to the wine! I'll keep you on the no SS watch list for next cycle. ;)

Love/Lisa2010/Amber - You guys are inching your way through the 2WW. Sending you mucho :dust:. Amber, from what I understand, the name is now Team Grannd Nesseny, since Shell has joined. You can totally join...just come up with a creative way of adding your name to the team name. :haha:

Marysol - Welcome, and sorry for your loss. :hugs: You've found the right thread. Hope you are part of the BFPs this month. :flower:

AFM - It's already 2 dpo, and I feel like testing date will be here soon. I know, some of you want to kill me for saying that, but no SS does help...trust me when I say that! Maybe it's also because I'm still basking in the glory of having O'd finally. My mind still keeps going back to that. :haha:

Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## ABabyforHubby

hi can i join too??? 

i am new to this website. actually joined today. i was just browsing through this whole website and stumbled on to this thread and im glad i did. you ladies have been through a lot and i am so very sorry for your losses. i would also like to congratulate all the ladies who are pregnant. 

i am 6 days past ovulation and i guess i will test around Valentine's day. 

good luck ladies.


----------



## neffie

Welcome ABabyforHubby! Sorry for your loss. :hugs: Hope this is your month.

p.s. Is it me, or is it fate that we're having so many newbies find, and join this thread in the love month? :winkwink: I take it as an excellent sign. :haha:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Lisa7 - please try not to worry and enjoy the fact that you are PREGNANT - :happydance: :cloud9: (need to see your pic asap) :winkwink:

Grand - thanks for the update, glad your weekend went well and I'm very impressed with the amount of PMA radiating from you - its catching!

Lisa2010 - you need to catch some of that PMA from Grand!

Sparkle - sorry the nasty evil :witch: got you - hope you can bounce back and move forwards to the coming month - enjoy your :wine:

Welcome Marysol  and ABabyforHubby - you have found a brilliant thread and won't be able to leave :haha: Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Amber - keep up the non SS'ing (does that even sound right!)

Neffie - congrats on the O'ing :happydance: and yay for no SS

AFM - should be joining you soon, just waiting for my CBFM to go to peak. After all my worrying about early ovulation last month, it hasn't done it this month (went to peak at cd10 last month). As I mentioned on OTWW, we're going to do every other day this time so as not to lose our focus iykwim? :blush:


----------



## MARySOL

thank you ladies...

lots and lots of baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Marysol and ABabyforHubby--Welcome! I am so very sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: This is a FABULOUS group of ladies, and you will find a lot of understanding, compassion and strength here! I hope this is your ladies' months for BFPS!!!

NewToAllofThis--Hope to see you here soon! In the meantime, keep up that :sex:!!

LiSa2010--Sending you some of my PMA!! I have a lot of it today!

Neffie--How about Granndber Nesseny?! :happydance:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great weekend, its certainly been busy this morning! Seems there are a whole lot of us who are due to test on Valentines!! Sending lots of :dust: our way!! 

:wave: Welcome to all the newbies!

Lisa7 Congrats, sounds like you got your bfp to me!! 

Afm around 4dpo today. Hoping this week will go by fast, then off to Vegas next weekend! Keep praying af doesn't visit while I'm there. Not only would it be great to not get her and get my bfp it would also be very inconvenient. :haha:


----------



## neffie

Amberyll23 said:


> Neffie--How about Granndber Nesseny?! :happydance:

Sounds good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, I'm sitting here with my glass of wine, little man is in bed and actually I feel quite calm. I haven't cried but I have had a long chat with oh. We're going to 'try' again this cycle but then have a rest and ntnp. I want to focus on the good I have, my darling little boy and hubby. I'm also thinking maybe I might change jobs. I'm not ready to leave yet ladies so please can I stay for a bit?

Welcome to our newbies!!

So many people testing round valentines! It's going to be an exciting month x 

Welcome


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--I don't want you to ever leave, we need your presence here, so please stick around!!! You are, as your forum name says, our Sparkle in this group!! :hugs:

IMP--I hope you have a great trip to Vegas and :witch: stays away!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - enjoy your wine and the love you have with your sweet little man and your OH. Glad you have a plan that makes both of you happy. I'm not leaving so neither can you!:winkwink:

*Imp* - is that you in the photo? - like a model...I always knew your were gorgeous but that's one nice photo of you! :flower: Hope you get a LUCKY VEGAS :bfp:

I love *Granndber Nesseney*! Go girls :happydance:

Welcome *Ababy*! Sorry for your loss I had one in September as well. Vday surprise here we come!

*New* - Sounds like some good BD action...hope you O soon!

*Neffie* - I do believe that Love is in the air...Cupids baby arrows are a flying...:kiss: It's so nice to see new ladies...and hopefully more BFPs...it will be a Valentine Extravaganza!


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

I have finally made it back over after OV'ing on CD20!! I had a temp spike this morning so definately think I OV'd yesterday!

I need to catch up on all the posts! Hope you are all doing ok and hopefully there will be lots more BFP's very soon!!

I am definately not SS'ing this month!

Good luck everybody!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas--WB to the TWW! Hope you caught that egg this month!

Imp--I second Grand, if that is you in the Pic, you are one hot momma!:thumbup: It is such a gorgeous photo!


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies. I'm not going anywhere and am instead raising my glass for all of us. To happy and healthy pregnancies. Xxx


----------



## BellasMummy

Sparkle so sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..add me to that team of grandber lovenesseny


----------



## BellasMummy

loveanurse1 said:


> neffie..add me to that team of grandber lovenesseny

Me too please!x


----------



## grandbleu

I love seeing the metamorphosis of the TEAM :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Grand, Amberyll, Thanks. :blush: Yeah it is me in the photo. I actually do a bit of modeling, and the photo is from a shoot I did about a year ago. This is why I'm heading to Vegas, I model clothes at a buyers show. Also why they don't know I'm ttc. Prego doesn't exactly fit. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

IMPPEARL said:


> Grand, Amberyll, Thanks. :blush: Yeah it is me in the photo. I actually do a bit of modeling, and the photo is from a shoot I did about a year ago. This is why I'm heading to Vegas, I model clothes at a buyers show. Also why they don't know I'm ttc. Prego doesn't exactly fit. :haha:

I knew it! You are gorgeous...lovely job :) - Also I'm sure they need beautiful pregnant women to model yummy mummy maternity wear...You'd be perfect!


----------



## IMPPEARL

lol Thanks! Guess I'd better start looking for a maternity line who needs a model then... :hehe:


----------



## milosmum

Lisa7 - congratulations I hope you line keeps getting darker and darker x

Welcome to the other newbies Mary and Ababyforhubby x

AFM really trying not to SS and not to POAS either! I will hold out til the weekend, I will I will!!!

xxx


----------



## neffie

BellasMummy said:


> loveanurse1 said:
> 
> 
> neffie..add me to that team of grandber lovenesseny
> 
> Me too please!xClick to expand...

Bella, can you blend your name into the team name like love did, and let us know what you come up with? :winkwink:


----------



## BellasMummy

neffie said:


> BellasMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveanurse1 said:
> 
> 
> neffie..add me to that team of grandber lovenesseny
> 
> Me too please!xClick to expand...
> 
> Bella, can you blend your name into the team name like love did, and let us know what you come up with? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok what bout grandberllas lovenesseny??

xx


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:
Just a quick post from me today, coz im not feeling too well, and need to go to bed.
Congrats Lisa7!Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.
Gosh, Imp. Your avatar pic is stunning!
Glad your DH was happy with your news Grand.
Good luck to everyone testing on valentines day. I am too!
Welcome to all those joining the non-ss team. The names are getting funnier!

Talk to you all tomorrow....xx


----------



## neffie

*TEAM GRANNDBERLLAS LOVENESSENEY* IT IS!! To all the newbies joining the team, just 3 words of caution. *NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING!!!!* And by that, I don't mean symptom spotting to yourself, and not sharing it on the thread....I mean none whatsoever. Capeche?? :winkwink: 

Who's to say, but hey maybe keeping you guys in check will just make my 2WW wait go by faster. :haha:


----------



## neffie

Imp - I agree with the other ladies. Fab pic! :thumbup:

Bella - I forgot to say this earlier, but CONGRATS on having O'd. :happydance: (I'm literally doing the happy dance, cause I know it was a long wait for us).

Shell - Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Granndberllas Lovenesseney!! I love it! Sounds like a lucky name to me!

Shell--:hugs: I hope you are feeling better soon hun!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Wow, so busy. Its great
Hello new ladies, you will find fun and support here, good luck getting those bfp's.

Lisa7, where's the pic hun? its good to see faint bfp's for us poas addicts,lol.

sparkle, sorry the witch got you

sar, shall we see which one of us caves in and tests first? 

Hoping af stays away for us still left this cycle. And lots of pma to us all!

AFM, am still trying not to ss and doing okay. dont feel too stressed about it all this month, maybe because i am not ss or maybe just because i am busy a lot at the mo, either way its good not to be so nuts,lol.


----------



## Anna Purna

Ah, ladies. Reading this thread just brings a smile to my face. All of the positivity is contagious, and everyone is so caring. I think I might just have a little weepy moment about it before I continue. 
:cry:
OK. So, LOTS to catch up on!

:hi: Welcome to the new ladies! You're in good hands here. 

Lisa7: :wohoo: YAAAAAAYYYYY! Congratulations! Are you planning to test again to get a darker line? I agree, we MUST see a picture!!! I didn't know such a thing as an evap line existed until I read about it on BnB, but I do know that an evap line is either grey or white, but a pink line is always a :bfp: :wohoo:

Sparkle: :hugs: I'm sorry dear, but it sounds like you got a good chat with your DH out of it. And, you get to drink WINE. Ummmmm, I miss it. Have a sip for me, please! I'm glad you're going to give TTC another try, but maybe this cycle you should try the Anna and Grand method: no sex! :haha:

Sam: Oooh, very soon you will be sitting in the sunshine. So jealous! I hope you figure everything out with your shoulder, and hopefully you get some answers about your wonky cycles. Big hugs! :hugs:

YAAAAAY for TEAM GRANDBERLANDSAND.......GRAANDSAMBLAMA...LOVERNESS....uh, GO TEAM NO SSing! :happydance:

Valentines Day seems to be a big day for testing! FX'd for everyone to get their :bfp:!

:hi: to everyone else! I hope the TWW is treating you well!

AFM: I haven't been writing on this thread lately because I've been a big bag of sulky negativity and I hate to bring you all down with my SMA. 
Well, I've been inspired by a few people to be more positive, so that's how I'm going to be for now on! :thumbup: Like Grand said, I can't control the future but I can control how my present is, and I need to appreciate all of the good things instead of making doomsday predictions.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies Im finally going to be joining you tom as well.. haha finally got a pos opk today cd20 for me.. long wait.. good luck to you all..


----------



## bethenasia

Can I join team Granndberllas Lovenesseney? I pinkie promise no ss! 


If my request for membership to this wonderful lucky team is accepted, I would like to suggest the name Team Granndberllas Lovenesseneasia.

Pretty please with a cherry on top? :D


----------



## bethenasia

Oh, also, I didn't know where else to share this, but I thought you ladies might get a kick out of it.

Today, while my husband was in bed and I was in the living room on the computer, I received a text from my DH saying "I'm going to have sex with you before work, fyi". Totally came out of nowhere. I thought he was still asleep. 

And to think I thought I had worn him out from all of the :sex: this past week! Men!


----------



## neffie

Anna - Glad to see that things are progressing well for you. :) Now that your PMA is back, hope to see you post more often in these parts of town. :winkwink:

Lil - Woohoo!! Way to O! Hope you get your love month BFP. :)

Beth - Of course you can join the team. I propose *Team Granndberllas Lovenesseneysia* (easier to remember :haha:). Qudos to your OH...sending those texts and all. Go get him. :winkwink:

If everyone is ok with it, I propose that we stick with this team name. Or else, I'm afraid it's going to just end up being a part of our forgotten memories. Of course, everyone is welcome to join the no ss club, but we can make this the official team name. What say all??

ciao ciao...a demain! :winkwink:


----------



## shelleney

Morning everyone :hi:

Thanks for your get well soon messages. Im just coming down with a bad cold. Feel quite shitty, and my glands are swollen :nope: Really hope this doesnt prevent me getting my BFP on V-Day. Anyone know anything about being ill during the TWW?

Hey lilrojo - congrats on the +OPK! welcome to the TWW this month! :hugs:
Hiya Beth. Youre OHs text really made me laugh :haha:

Neffie - the new no-SSing team is growing so huge now! its great! but please dont stop my enjoyment by putting a ban on name changes. The name changes are hilarious! :rofl:

Hope you all have a good day
xx

ps: Sparkle, I meant to meassage you yesterday, but completely forgot :dohh: so sorry to hear that the :witch: got you, my love. What a bitch! You're symptoms looked so positive too...well please dont be disheartened. Drink plenty of wine this week, and get back on it. We are all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Nice to see you Anna :) I understand why you've needed to stay away. 
I don't quite understand the name change...is it a new group people are moving to, or just a new name for this thread? 

I think I'm going to be here soon...had EWCM for a couple of days and sore boobs...temp has gone low yesterday and today...so hoping I'll have an early (for me) ovulation this month!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

ok ladies i am in need of your eyes and opinions, please be honest with me!

I tested yesterday, far too early i know but was curious after seeing another post where a lady got a very early bfp. i could have sworn i could see the faintest ever line, out of time so i discarded it as evap. curiousity killed the cat, i know, and now i fear i may have line eye,lol, as i swear i can see it again on today's test:dohh:. not sure if it was there within time limit though as the whole strip goes light pink while it is absorbing the urine and takes a little while to return to white again.

these are ic 10mui and i due for af sun/mon. pic taken (one test) by webcam as no camera at the mo. any ideas????

ok tried uploading from webcam but not working, will see what else i can do to try and post them


----------



## mumatmadhouse

ok think i got it:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110208_6.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10









Snapshot_20110208_5.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BellasMummy

I can definately see a line!! Congrats! WOO HOO!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## grandbleu

I see a line as well and it looks pink...try in a day or so with a more substantial test but it definitely looks promising! What DPO are you??? FXed and :dust:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thanks, its just sooooo light i cant tell if it has colour,lol


----------



## BellasMummy

It looks pink on the pic! What DPO are you on?
xx


----------



## mumatmadhouse

other strange thing is my ov microscope is showing full ferning and af due sun/mon. not sure how many dpo exactly, 7 or 8 i think. oh how i wish i could stop peeing on sticks and just wait! been good with the no ss though, ha ha ha


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Girls

Can I join again please??? Wow where has the month gone. I am about 3 days past ovulation, that is infact if I ovulated as I did not ovulate month on clomid. Have taken more clomid this month, 100mg. Have had loads of horrid side effects so hopefully that means that it has worked.

Congrat to all the bfps, I have been reading the thread but not posting.

Good luck again to everybody in the 2 week wait. XX


----------



## ABabyforHubby

morning ladies thanks for welcoming me. 
a lot going on since i last logged on. nice to read everyones post. 

mum, i see the line too hope it gets darker and darker
neffie, aye aye captian on the no symptom spotting lol

on my way to work now. 

enjoy your day ladies. 

baby :dust: to everone.


----------



## Lisa7

Hello everyone, i haven't had time to read the new posts this morning but wanted to quickly try to post my test pics for those who wanted to see. I think I need to take the test apart for a clearer picture but need to keep them intact for the big reveal to DH tonight. FYI my test line was darker today :happydance:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - I definitely see lines hon! No question...let us know how OH reacts :kiss:

*Beanwood* - Hi :wave:

*Mumatmadhouse* - Any new tests???


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Grand - How are you feeling? X

Lisa - there are lines there. X


----------



## grandbleu

*Beanwood* - feeling good, thanks..intermittent light cramping (uterus/ligament stretching:shrug:) I've had no spotting since implantation bleed so that makes me happy but I'm definitely not as calm as the first time around. Keeping up my PMA though :) and hanging out on BnB a lot.


----------



## MARySOL

hi ladies, lots of chit chatting going on, love it....

beth's post about her hubby was funny....and lovely... wish my BF would so somthing romantic like that... lol

lisa/mum there are definitely lines there.... congrats... hope they keep getting darker...

oh and neffie, i second that "aye aye captian" quote... lol


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning lovely ladies!!

Lisa7--your lines look GREAT!!! :happydance: Let us know how DH reacts!!

Mum--I see lines also! :happydance: Congrats! I second Grand that you should keep testing to see if they get any darker!

Beanwood/lilrojo--WB and grats on the Os!! Hope you caught the eggos this month!!

Grey--My long cycle sister, I have been thinking of you!! FX'd for you to O soon!!

Beth--welcome to the Non-SS crew!!

Anna---:hugs: it's so good to hear from you! I hope things are going well for you and your little bean! You are always in my thoughts and prayers!

Neffie--/salute! Aye Aye Cap'n! Non-SS's reporting!

AFM: I'll keep this short as I am NOT SSing!! Nope, not gonna do it! :wacko: 6DPO and temps are still hangin' high, that is all I have to report!! 


:hi: to everyone and :dust: all around for our Valentine's Month BFPs!!! Have a great day!!


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa/mum...definitly can see those lines...congrats..
Happy Tuesday everyone..off to bed..Have 12hrs to work tonight..


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - Chart is looking very HOT!:devil:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Shell - I agree that the team name gets funnier, and funnier. Of course we can keep it going...we'll just have to refer back to posts to see what the updated name is. Coz I sure as hell am not going to remember the metamorphosis off the top of my head. :haha: Hope you feel better soon. I have read stories where women have gotten sick the month they got their BFP. I sure hope that's the case for you. :thumbup:

Grey - The name is for the no SS club team. :winkwink: Hope you O soon, and can join us here. :thumbup:

Mumathouse/Lisa7 - WOOP WOOP!!! I see lines on both your tests. :happydance: So happy for you! Lisa, don't forget to keep us posted on your DH's reaction. :)

Beanwood - :hi:, and welcome!

Ababy/Marysol - Sorry if I scared you chicks by my no ss rant. :winkwink: But we're a bunch of crazies in here (well, speaking for myself anyway. :haha:)

Amber - :wave:. Don't fall off the wagon, ok? [-X

Love - Happy :sleep: time.

Hola to anyone I missed. :howdy:

AFM, temp dip today but not making anything out of it....it's too early, as I'm only 3 dpo. Just hoping that it picks back up tomorrow.


----------



## mumatmadhouse

thnks for all the comments ladies, will test again in a.m.

Lisa7- way to go with those lines. Big congrats and h&h 9 months

Grand- keep up the pma hun

Amberyll- temps up looks good. gl with the no ss

Everyone i have missed, hello *waves*

baby dust to all


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies finally back!! Happy to hear of your BFPs and hoping we will all join you shortly..

Lisa-Those are great lines.. happy and healthy 9 months..

AFM-Only 1dpo, TWW just stared ugh.. long wait.. no ssing for me either.. did it last month and brought me heartache.. good luck ladies.. glad to be back


----------



## MARySOL

no worries neffie.... all in good fun right?! LOL


----------



## Amberyll23

Grand and Mum--Thanks for taking a gander at my chart! I'm trying really hard not to stare at it and get my hopes up! It definately looks different than my last 2 cycles, but the temps are all up in the general vicinity of where they peaked on those charts, so only time will tell!!

Neffie--I think you may be having a fallback rise situation, which is common. If you look at my chart, I had that happen to me this cycle. They say that a "fallback rise" is a sudden drop in temp at 2-3 dpo followed by a rise the day after, and it is very normal. Just our horomones/chemicals sorting themselves out! 

Shell--sorry you are still sick hun, I hope you feel better today!


----------



## grandbleu

*Amber* - your chart is really looking good like I said...My chart looked better than previous ones as well which was a first indication. Also don't get too worried if you have dip(s) in the next couple of days - I had a double dip in my chart but after the 2nd one it just kept going up and up. I think dips can be implantation related. I sincerely hope yours does the same - up up and away :plane:

PS. I agree with Amber, How're you feeling Mrs. *Shelleney*???


----------



## ABabyforHubby

lisa7 your line looks great. hope they get darker!!

neffie, lol. if no symptom spotting means a bfp in the end then I am definitely on board. lol!


----------



## milosmum

Wow Lisa and mum - I loving those lines!!

In fact it is making me want to go and POAS but I am desperately trying to hold out til the weekend so if its BFN I can mope around and be miserable at home and not have to go in to work! 

Everytime I go to the loo I have a huge debate with myself about POAS which is not good since there is still 3 days til the weekend!

Hope everyone else is well - when do you guys all give in and test do you all have lots of self control?


----------



## Amberyll23

Milo--I have historically had ZERO self-control as soon as I hit 10 DPO!! :blush: I plan to wait until at least VDAY this month if I can hold out! FF told me to test on the 15th, but I may test one day early because aw, heck, it's VDAY!!!

If I start to cave in earlier than that, I have already told DH where the HPTs are, how many are in there (because sometimes I sneak one!), and I told him he has to put them up on the top shelf of our kitchen cabinets where I cannot reach them until Monday!! :rofl:

I hope you have more strength than me, hun, and are able to hold out until the weekend!


----------



## sparkle

Keep strong ladies, hope you all manage to hold out xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS LISA!!! :wohoo:
That is a nice line on a FRER - and at 10dpo! Wow. It looks darker than mine at 14dpo (although mine was heavily diluted afternoon pee) - is it FMU?
Come join us in the PAL thread! :happydance:

:dance: WOOHOO MUM!!! :dance:
A pink line at 8 dpo?!? Your little bean must have implanted early! I agree with the other ladies that you should give it a couple of more days and pee on a FRER, but it sure looks like the beginning of a solid :bfp: to me! 

shell: Is this an implantation cold, perhaps? The days leading up to my :bfp: I felt like I had a cold...I hope you're feeling better!

Neffie: Good job keeping everyone in line. :thumbup: How are you doing? Doesn't everyone experience a dip between 3-6 dpo? :shrug:

Grey: :haha: This thread name is still Femmes Fetales, but the name change I think you're talking about is the no SSing team we created - it started as Graand Nessie but has quickly morphed into different names as more people join the team. Speaking of which, are you planning to SS this cycle? [-X

V-day is fast approaching - I'm excited for some :kiss: :bfp: !!!

AFM: I was so bloated today that I swear I looked 5 months gone. Seriously! I was standing in the metro (subway/tube) and I caught a woman who was sitting down eyeing my belly, trying to decide if she should stand up and give me her spot! :shock: Hell, I should've stuck the gut out just a little more and I could've enjoyed sitting all the way to work! :haha:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

amber- i agree with grand about not worrying too much if you get a dip after ov, i had 2 days of 36.25 and 36.27 after ov. i am sure it shot up to 37.?? the day after so not sure if it was implantation dip:shrug:. gl

milosmum- I have no will power what so ever as i have shown again this month,lol. i started testing yesterday and af not due till sun/mon on a 28 day cycle so mega early, but thats why i brought the 10mui ic's:blush: gl

neffie- as i said to amber i had 2 days of real low temps before mine shot up, got everything crossed for you hun:hugs:

shell- hope you are feeling better soon hun

lilrojo- hope the wait passes quickly for you

lisa7- how did the news go down? 

sorry to ladies i have missed- so hard to keep up with everyone,lol. wishing all lots of pma and baby dust

AFM- managed to hold on to my wee for 6hrs(sorry tmi) and tested again at 9pm. this time the line came up in the time frame and is definately pink. I still dont believe it though! We used preseed for first time this month but only during 2 of our 3 bd sessions (yes just 3:blush:) and i wasnt even too sure when i ov'd. I only tested early because of the ferning still on my microscope. dh and i are both in shock i think, and totally sh**ting it tbh. Fx'd for a sticky bean

btw, my dh has just suggested a new game. he reckons that ladies like us should replace pooh sticks (as in winnie) with pee sticks, although he's still working on the details:haha: And i am meant to be the mad one!


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: YAAAAY MUM!!!!! :wohoo:
Pictures please!


----------



## Lisa7

Hi everyone, thanks for all the well wishes and cheers. It's so nice to share this moment with such a great group of girls. Especially since I won't be telling friends and family for a while still. 
So I bought a cute little gift bag to put my FRER in and a special little card for my DH. I told him I had an early V-day gift for him and that I couldn't wait to give it to him. The card has a sparkly HPT on the front that says pregnant and under it says "Think Positively" He was speechless and a little shocked and scared. He now believes he has super sperm. He is 36 and I am 35 so were are just so happy to be expecting our first. 

I hope everyone gets their BFP soon! 

Thank you so much for being such a great positive group.

Mumatmadhouse congrats so happy you!!!!!!

Anna, i first tested on CD 27 and then again on CD 29. FF says I o'd on CD 18, but I think I o'd on CD 16, So that would put test days on pod 11 and 13. Both were FMU

Sparkle so sorry the stupid witch got you. Don't worry you'll kick her but soon.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

as requested,lol

not sure the pic does the colour much justice though, still no camera.

Anna- sticking your belly out, pmsl. hope ur doing well
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110208_10.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sar0417

mum at mh and Lisa7 - it is definately two lines!!! :happydance: congrats!!


----------



## shelleney

congratulations mum! thats great news! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:
aww lisa7, what a cute way of telling your OH. FXd for a sticky bean :dust:
anna, you keep sticking that gut out! :rofl:
grand, loving your new ticker, its adorable.
hi :hi: to everyone else.

AFM: 9DPO, and still not SSing, although i probably wouldn't notice any symptoms at the moment, coz still feeling rubbish. soldiering on and still going to work everyday though. ooh, an implantaion cold? now that sounds interesting?
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--I LOVE how you told your hubby! That is so romantic and sweet!

Mum--I still see the line! !!:happydance:

Anna--Keep sticking that belly out hun!!!

Shell--:hugs: Hope your cold clears up hun. As a side, I think you gave your cold to me! haha I woke up this am with a massive headache and stuffy nose that just got worse throughout the day!! I almost called off work. Now I am home ready to snuggle back into bed. I'm scared to take anything other than tylenol right now though since I am post-O! Arg!

Have a good night all and see you in the morning!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone congrats to Lisa and mum!!! 

I'm so sorry to rain on your positive parade but I need a quick vent... I just got back from great movie date w my best! The only person besides my dh that I have been able to share alot of my struggles with. Shes prego. She understands what im going through and she's been sooo great w me. But I'm gutted. I should be sooo happy for her. And I am but I'm hurting sooo much.


----------



## neffie

Amber - I'm thinking it's a fallback rise as well (if it rises tomorrow). I had that last month as well, but I've also had cycles without it. I'm ok with it following last month's pattern just as long as it doesn't end the same way. :winkwink: By the way, your chart is totally going in the right direction. :thumbup: Hope it stays that way.

Milosmum - How many dpo are you? My 2 cents is that hold out until the weekend if you can. If you were to get a BFN, it would be a total downer. I actually did that the cycle I got my BFP, and the days between the BFN & BFP were sheer torture! Of course, it's easier said than done. Good luck either way. :thumbup:

Anna - I guess dipping between 3-6 dpo varies between cycles and people. I've had cycles without a dip during that time frame. Won't read too much into it. Now if my temp dips further tomorrow, that's a different story. :blush: Next time, make sure you stick that belly out some more. Those seats on the train can be a hard find. :winkwink:

Mumathouse - Nice line!! Congrats again. :)

Lisa7 - What a cute way to break the news to OH. :thumbup: 

Shell - Sending speedy recovery vibes your way. Get better soon. And continue staying on the no SS choo choo train. :thumbup:

:wave: to anyone I missed.

Talk to you all mañana.


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats lisa and mum!!

H&H 9 months!


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone! Wow go offline for a few days and look what I miss out on!!

Congratulations to you LISA & MUM!! That's such a great start to my day, makes me feel so positive!!

Shell- hope you're feeling better and that you're getting lots of TLC :hugs:

Grand- so glad you had a lovely time away, sounds like it was perfect! So happy to hear you're not going anywhere, think we all agree you belong here to keep us all in check :thumbup:

Imp- man I know how you feel. But don't feel bad for how you are feeling! God knows I've been on here venting about the exact same thing and there are going to be days when it makes you sad, it's absolutely normal. I'm off to see my friend today who is 8 months preggo and on Friday am seeing my friend who gave birth last week(also my boss is preggo!) You will get through it and one day it will be us who are announcing the happy news :flower:

Sparkle- how you doing lovely?? Keep enjoying that wine, soon you won't be able to have any :winkwink:

Hi to everyone else- sorry can't write more am literally running off to work 

AFM- have finally got myself an appt with my doctor this morning. Hoping she is going to find out what's going on with me and my non existent cycles. Feeling really positive thanks to reading all your news and also can highly recommend acupuncture- have been feeling great!!:happydance:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
A very quick check in from me as I'm supposed to be preparing my classroom! 

Congratulations Lisa and Mum!!

Shell- hope you are feeling better soon

Amber- keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Grand- glad to hear you are feeling positive.

AFM- am enjoying a glass of wine and a cup of coffee each day and starting to feel a little more hopeful. Been talking to oh a lot, he's worried how I'm coping. I just feel maybe Cormack is supposed to be an only child...
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Beanwood

IMPPEARL said:


> Hi everyone congrats to Lisa and mum!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry to rain on your positive parade but I need a quick vent... I just got back from great movie date w my best! The only person besides my dh that I have been able to share alot of my struggles with. Shes prego. She understands what im going through and she's been sooo great w me. But I'm gutted. I should be sooo happy for her. And I am but I'm hurting sooo much.


Hi it is so hard. The way that you are feeling s totally normal and expected. I have had a very similar thing and god i hated myself for the feelings that i had. Hope you are ok..ish....X

I WILL NOT SS. I have to keep telling myself that. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa7* - So cute! I like "think positively!"

*Mum* - Shall I update p. 1 then!!! Looks like lines to me...are you testing again??? :dust: Congrats hon!

No SS girls - Keep strong! and some extra dust :dust: for everyone!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

ok, so hold off on the update me thinks. tested again this am with fmu, and although it is there and pink it is lighter than last nights. maybe i am just paranoid but i am concerned as surely it should be darker or at least the same? i am also worried as i never got a +ive this early in any pregnancy. why oh why do i do this???? all the while there is still a line i must stay positive, but wont beleive it till af is late i dont think. the jury's out on this one for now


----------



## mumatmadhouse

sparkle- hugs hun:flower:

sarah55- gl with the dr's

shell- fx for implantation cold:winkwink:

lisa7- love the way you told hubby, so sweet

sar0417- not long till testing, how are you doing?

imp- dont be hard on yourself, its only natural to feel the way you do. you will soon hopefully feel more happiness than pain, it will come in time.

Hello anyone i missed:hi:

AFM; we will see.

I am by the phone all the time now waiting for my best friend to go into labour as i am her birthing partner:thumbup: She was due on sunday and i am getting v impaitient now to meet the little girl who will be named after me:happydance: (not half as impatient as her mum though:haha:)


----------



## mumatmadhouse

right, i apologise for my earlier pesimistic post:blush: Going to take a leaf out of ur book grand and go for the pma approach, after all i knew this wouldn't be easy after the mmc.

So i have 2 pink lines therefore I am pregnant:happydance:

Grand please update the front page!!

Sorry again for lowering the mood earlier, i know all of us here are in the same boat and all very scared. :hugs: to all


----------



## grandbleu

*Mum* - Hon no worries...it's hard when you test early and there's all this stuff on this forum about evaps (I didn't even know that existed...how naive!). I saw two pink lines for sure and on your latest tests as well! Massive congratulations!

PS. I can't believe you are a birth partner...is that a doula or just as a very good friend???

PPS. Updating the front page :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*PS.* On the front page you can see all the ladies who've gotten BFPs since the start of the thread and there is also a link to the PAL thread for Femmes Fetales so you can always find it there!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

grandbleu said:


> *Mum* - Hon no worries...it's hard when you test early and there's all this stuff on this forum about evaps (I didn't even know that existed...how naive!). I saw two pink lines for sure and on your latest tests as well! Massive congratulations!
> 
> PS. I can't believe you are a birth partner...is that a doula or just as a very good friend???
> 
> PPS. Updating the front page :dust:

thanks hun, i didnt know about evaps either till here. 

I am going to be there as very good friend yes, along with her partner if he can stand the heat, bless him its his first. Its her 3rd and i was there for her 2nd although that wasn't planned to happen! lol She was due on 6th so any day now hopefully:happydance: I am sooo excited


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning fellow femmes Fetales!

sarah--hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers! FX'd for you hun! 

Imp--what you are feeling is totally, 100% normal. 2 wks after my m/c I had to skip out on my nephew's first birthday party because I knew, aside from him, there would be other babies there, and it was just too much too soon. Everyone totally understood, just like your friend understands. She knows you are happy for her, but at the same time, it is hard, and besties understand that, or she wouldn't be your bestie!! :hugs: and PMA being sent your way today!

Sparkle--:hugs: and thank you for the well-wishes. Wine and coffee are always on my menu when the witch arrives (along with sushi!) In fact, last cycle I went on a sushi rampage! Like 5 days straight of sushi, I think my DH was going insane. I wanted to share a story with you in the hopes it might cheer you up. My best friend had a tubal at age 33 and then for the next two years, they couldnt conceive, so they did invitro not once, but twice, and STILL didnt conceive! They were at the point where they were going to give up and consider adoption, but they were in the process of a move. So they decided to just relax and NTNP in the meantime. 2 month later, she is in the hospital er thinking she had a bad stomach flu only to find out she was 8 wks pregnant!!! I think relaxing and PMA really helped them. Your comments yesterday made me think of my friend's story as you seem to be having a similar approach right now...so hopefully you will have the same result!!

mum--your story about your friend is so touching, to have her little one named for you is so sweet! FX'd for you and for her for a healthy and happy delivery of your namesake!

beanwood--don't get off the non-ss train! captain neffie is watching!! :winkwink:

Grand--:hugs: thank you so much for keeping us all in touch and making sure all of our threads are linked and easily accessible!!!! 

AFM: 7DPO and temp is the same as it was yesterday, no drop. I also have a bit of a head cold, not sure if that is affecting my temps or not, but it has improved since yesterday as I don't have a migraine with the stuffiness. Probably isn't helping that it is -2 degrees farenheit here! Had DH get up 3 times last night to turn up the darn heat, he was not a happy camper this am! 

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## jx6

Congratulations all of you with :bfp: :happydance:
I tested early today as I was kind of .....ss :yellowcard: :haha:
:bfn: It's my first cycle since mc and not even sure I o'd :shrug: so bring on the :witch: so I can get started properly again 
Wishing you all with :bfp: a very happy and healthy 9 months with lovely sticky beans and sending everyone still waiting lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks Amberyll - I am trying very hard. had to go to the docs this morning as I have underactive thyroid and thougjht maybe it was playing up again as I have been so tired. Have got a blood test but docs thinks maybe I had a virus. So i am going to put everything down to that this month. 
7 days past ovulation for yoy - not long now.
mum what a lovely story about your friend, you two must be so close. XX

Hi all loads of baby dust to allllll. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all....
Hope everyone is doing well
Sparkle,, i thought the same thing about my oldest being an only child and then voila ... i found out i was preggo with number two...working on number three if my body will cooperate...
to all my preggo ladies out there....i hope you all are doing fine..enjoy every moment..it's so special
still not ss'ing...
I am currently feeling under the weather...scratchy throat,,couch and overall feel like poo..hope it doesn't get worse before it gets better..
:dust: to us all..headed to my bed for some:sleep:
happy Hump day..


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all.. finally back to the TWW... congrats to all of you who have gotten BFPs.. havent wrote much but have been lurking and reading.. lol! 
Just wondering have any of you had a less than 24hr surge on opks.. i know its normal just curious.. as mine was less than 24hrs.. and I also felt myself o this month so that was great.. havent felt that in almost 2yrs.. I will be testing around the 17-18th of Feb.. and Im not ssing.. broke my heart last month just gonna live day to day..

Good luck to you all that will be testing soon..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone! Thanks for the positive words! You all make me cry again! lol Everyone is so supportive when needed most, it help sooo much to know what I'm feeling is normal! I feel terrable for feeling this way. It seems everytime I think I'm "ok" something brings me right back to my starting point. I'm just so scared my oven is broken... I'm praying this happens soon for me! Would love to be prego w my bestie! But if not, I just hope I can muster up the strength to be there for her!


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies!!!

FXd for our Valentine's :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Amber- thank you so much. Your story made me cry. I've been doubting myself a lot, I should have more faith.


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG!!

is implantation cramping symptom spotting????? I swear I think I am having that right now... hope it's a good sign b/c the month I got my :bfp:, I had implantation cramping and bleeding at 6DPO..... I AM 6DPO TODAY!!!!! OMG!! want to get excited but dont at the same time.... 
it feels like AF cramps.... and I know it can't be AF cuz Im waaayy to early for AF... DEJA VU, thought the same thing the last time too.... well ladies, Im going to keep my FXd that it's implantation cramping.... hope to see some type of pinkish discharge too :winkwink:
I hope God answers my prayers...
I pray that we all get our 2011 :bfp:s!

thank you ladies for being there for me through MC and venting and limbo and everything... can't wait for everyone to graduate on to the PAL thread....

lots and lots of baby :dust: to all of us!!!

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## sar0417

Mum at MH - Im hanging in there very impatiently lol only 5 days to go until I can test! AF not due til 17th though so im probably in for another week of waiting :sleep:


----------



## shelleney

Uh oh lisa! neffie's gonna hunt you down and kick your ass! :haha: sounds like you're symptom spotting to me :nope:

Amber, sorry to have passed you my cold. hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sparkle, Cormack isnt an only child, he has 2 angel siblings. but i trully hope he will have an earth sibling very soon. keep up the PMA hun. we are all wishing you well :friends:

xx


----------



## LiSa2010

@ shell: LOL OMG she is isn't she????

@ neffie: I didn't mean to....sorry!!! :nope: LOL. I just got too excited cuz it's like DEJA VU for me... 

hehe LOL


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa2010--I believe that qualifies as symptom spotting, haha! :yellowcard: It's ok hun, I totally understand why you are excited and do indeed hope that is a sign for your bfp this month! FX'd for you!

Shell--thanks hun, I am feeling much better this afternoon, it seems to hit me at night lately, will just need extra blankets and maybe convince DH to pass on some snuggles! How are you feeling today, btw?

Sparkle--:hugs: I didn't mean to make you cry hun! I agree with shell, Cormack has 2 angel siblings and I firmly believe there will be another sibling for him that will stick around down here in the very near future!

Ok Girls--I spent the entire afternoon trying to figure out how to get that Femmes Fetales thingie linked and added to my signature, someone tell me how to do it before I go insane!!!:comp:


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL! thanks Amber!
would help you with the code but I don't have the code yet...


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to stop and say :hi: before i head off to work
going to doc's in am for this back pain..and shell i think i got your head cold too..
Have a great night everyone


----------



## bethenasia

My husband is so romantic, isn't he? lol. I've come to expect "romantic" texts like that from him.

I am still not SS! Yay! It helps that I am still getting over this wicked awful cold I got a few weeks ago, so I know how those of you TWWers with colds feel. Yuck.

:sex: and :dust: to all of us until we all can :test: and get our :bfp:. :) :D :)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Cd 23, 6or7 dpo... I may test on sat am before I leave on my work trip. Ahhh I don't know what to do. Lol. It's early but af is expected on Monday. Or do ya think I should just hold off and see if af shows or not? I'm not home till the following Friday. I'm doing good not ss just trying to decide if I want to risk a bfn before I go.


----------



## LiSa2010

hey Imp, so Sat will probably be 9 or 10 for you. If you decide to test dont get discouraged if its a bfn b/c its still early. Its up to you sweety. hope you get an early :bfp: if you decide to test. 

:bfp:!!! :bfp:!!!

:hugs:


----------



## ABabyforHubby

hello ladies,
how are you feeling?

lisa, neffie is definitely going to get you lol. 

imp, 9 or 10 is early but women have been known to get their bfps as early as 9dpo. good luck on Sat, FXd you get your bfp. 

:hi: everyone!


----------



## Amberyll23

Morning ladies!!

Grand/New--thank you for the instructions on getting the Femmes Fetales siggie! I was actually able to get it to work, huzzah!! :bodyb:

IMP--9/10 dpo is early, so don't be surprised if it is a BFN only to get a BFP later! I know come saturday (10dpo for me as well!) I will be tempted to test also, but going to try and hold out until VDAY on Monday! I say just go have fun on your trip and test next week! 

Beth--grats on still not ssing! you go girl!! hope that is lucky for you and you get your bfp!


ABabyforHubby--:hi: back to you! How are you doing?!

love--backpain, yeouch! hope your md is able to give you something to help with that! Sorry to hear you have a cold too, nasty things!

AFM: 8 dpo, temp seems to have plateau'd. Not going up, not going down, not sure if that is good or bad! On the upside, cold seems to have gone away mostly except for this horrible stuffy nose that makes me sound like a foghorn!!:boat:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :wave:

Yaouserrrrrr....tons to catch up on!

Sarah - How did the doc's appt go? Hope you got some answers. :flower:

Sparkle - Sending a wave of PMA your way. :hugs: Hope you're feeling better. Don't worry....you'll be able to give Cormack his sibling soon. :flower: It's easier said than done, but stay positive.

Beanwood - Keep up the no SS! :thumbup: Did you get your blood results back? What did the doc say?

Grand - :hi: Took a gander at the PAL thread, and boy are the numbers growing. Let's keep it going. :thumbup:

Imp - You don't need to feel guilty about the way you feel about your bestie's pregnancy. Of course you're happy for her, but it's totally normal to feel the way you do. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: And no, your oven is not broken...it's going to start baking a forever bun soon. ;) I would say hold off on testing until next Fri if you can. But if you do test this weekend, hope you see that :bfp:. :winkwink:

Mum - What a cool story about your best friend, and her naming her little one after you. :) Totally normal how you were feeling. I think paranoia is the name of the game for us, even when things are progressing just fine. Glad that your PMA is back up though. You're PREGNANT, so it's an exciting time! Enjoy it. :flower:

Amber - The chart is still looking good. :thumbup: Glad that the cold is on it's way out.

jx - Sorry about the BFN. When are you expecting :af:? It's not over until she arrives. Oh oh on the SS. [-X

lil - Welcome back. My opk surges are usually less than 24 hours. I tend to ovulate the same day as the + opk. Good luck for when you test. :thumbup:

Lisa - uh hmmmmmm....are we SS? Me think so. [-X I'll forgive you though if you go on to get your :bfp:. :winkwink: Hope this is it for you.

Sar - Not too long before you test. Good luck! :thumbup:

love - Booooo to the pack pain & cold. :nope: Hope you're feeling better today.

Beth - Hope you kick that cold out the door soon. :thumbup:

Ababy - :hi:

:wave: to anyone I missed.

AFM, 5 dpo today. I have to say it's gone by faster than I thought. Hope I can give OH a Valentine's BFP. By the way, we have a name picked out for the little bean. Will make the reveal once I get that coveted :bfp:. Can't wait to share it with you ladies. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, how are you all doing today... hope your having a wonderful day!

AFM-Im 2-3dpo and wanting the time to pass a bit more quickly.. totally not ssing this month due to last months heartache.. I just feel so good about this month.. hope we all can move on to the PAL section together!

Good luck ladies..


----------



## grandbleu

So anxious and excited for you all...:dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Just dropping by quickly before I go to my dance class!

Hope you are all ok!

I am 4DPO and think it is going soooooo slow!! Glad it is the start of the weekend tomorrow!

Still not SS, very proud of myself!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

I think I'm VERY close to being able to join in here! Takes sooo long, I hate long cycles, grrr :S Managed to stay with a PMA this cycle so far, woop!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Just wanted to stop by and say a HUGE hello to all you beautiful lovely ladies how are you all? :flower:


----------



## sarah55

Hello everyone- don't know about you guys but I am so ready for the weekend! :) 

Neffie: Docs went well, they sent me off to the hospital to do some blood tests- now got to wait 5 WORKING DAYS for the results!! :( But hoping they can find out what's going on and get me on the mend! Good luck with your testing and on V day how lovely :) Hope the next few days fly by for you xx

Bellasmummy: well done for not SS, not much longer to go!!

Sam: Hey, how are you??? Just checked out your journal....... I'm hoping everything turns out good for you. Sending you lots and lots of :hugs: xx

Right off for my zumba class to take my mind off this loooooooooong wait!!


----------



## grandbleu

Hi *xSamBx* :wave:

*Grey* - you're going to O you're going to O :happydance:

*Sarah* - so glad you had some tests done and will get some answers hopefully...but what a wait...:wacko:

*Bellas* - Dancing sounds fun and a good way to keep your mind off SS and the TWW...what kind do you do?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Everyone 

neffie - :haha: thanks! I hope I get my :bfp: too...

Sarah - hope your appt went well. 

Beanwood - :wave: welcome! 

Sar - FXd for your :bfp:

Sparkle - Hope you're feeling better. 

lil - FXd you caught the eggy... and for your :bfp:

Amber - happy to hear your cold is almost gone

Beth - i love your DH story...very romantic!!

jx - sorry you got your BFN. it's not over til the witch shows her face....

love - How did your appt go? how's your back? hope you feel better.

Imp - FXd for your :bfp: on Sat...

bellas - this cycle for me has been slow too, usually isn't. happy dancing!! FXd you get your :bfp: too.

Grey - happy you're keeping your PMA up :thumbup: ... hope you O so you can join us soon.

ababy/mary - and to all the newbies welcome! 

XxSam - :hi:

grand - wonderful job on the PAL sister thread, i love it and can't wait to graduate and join you ladies!!

:hi: to everyone I missed 
FXd we all get our :bfp:s!

AFM: 7 DPO. it is going by so slow for me...praying for my :bfp: this cycle. 

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## XxSamBxX

sarah55 said:


> Hello everyone- don't know about you guys but I am so ready for the weekend! :)
> 
> Neffie: Docs went well, they sent me off to the hospital to do some blood tests- now got to wait 5 WORKING DAYS for the results!! :( But hoping they can find out what's going on and get me on the mend! Good luck with your testing and on V day how lovely :) Hope the next few days fly by for you xx
> 
> Sam: Hey, how are you??? Just checked out your journal....... I'm hoping everything turns out good for you. Sending you list and lots of :hugs: xx

oh gosh me 2 i dunno what to make of it HCG levels slowly rising but passing clots so confused!!


----------



## grandbleu

Siggy's looking great *Lisa* :winkwink:

PS. quick question because Neffie was having trouble with the code. Can you see between Femmes and Fatales the little image with the two rainbow waves forming a heart? For some reason her computer doesn't "see" that even though the code is right. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bigger problem with the code. Thanks


----------



## XxSamBxX

grandbleu said:


> Siggy's looking great *Lisa* :winkwink:
> 
> PS. quick question because Neffie was having trouble with the code. Can you see between Femmes and Fatales the little image with the two rainbow waves forming a heart? For some reason her computer doesn't "see" that even though the code is right. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bigger problem with the code. Thanks

I see it :) very pretty


----------



## LiSa2010

grand - yes, I see it on my siggy


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--I too just read your journal, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--so happy you are about to O, and can't wait for you to join us!

Lisa2010--I hear you on the days crawling by! Here's hoping our 2ww goes fast and ends in BFPS!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sarah I hear you on being ready for the weekend! I am just so emotionally drained after this week my business trip couldn't have come at a better time! Still not sure if I'll test before I go or just wait to see if af shows up while I'm away. I can't decide which will be a bigger let down. Either way at least I'll get away for a few and hopfully be able to get my mind in a better place!

Just one question... what is the link to the pal thread after we get our bfp? Just curious, I really hope we all get to graduate soon!!


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - All updates (BFPs) and the link is always on the 1st post so you will always find it there. Hope this is your month! Knock 'em dead on the runway :winkwink:


----------



## neffie

BellasMummy said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just dropping by quickly before I go to my dance class!
> 
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> I am 4DPO and think it is going soooooo slow!! Glad it is the start of the weekend tomorrow!
> 
> Still not SS, very proud of myself!!
> 
> xx
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

What kind of dance class do you go to Bella? I absolutely love to dance. :dance: OH will testify, as I do a little too much of it around the house. :haha: You're right behind me on the dpo, so hang in there. :thumbup: The weekend will hopefully make it go by faster.



GreyGirl said:


> I think I'm VERY close to being able to join in here! Takes sooo long, I hate long cycles, grrr :S Managed to stay with a PMA this cycle so far, woop!

YAY Grey!! So happy that O time is finally here for you. :happydance: Catch that :bodyb:, and join us here soon.



XxSamBxX said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say a HUGE hello to all you beautiful lovely ladies how are you all? :flower:

:hi: Sam. I read your journal, and I'm so sorry for what you're experiencing right now. :( But don't lose hope. I really hope things turn around for the best. I've got everything crossed for you. :hugs:



sarah55 said:


> Hello everyone- don't know about you guys but I am so ready for the weekend! :)
> 
> Neffie: Docs went well, they sent me off to the hospital to do some blood tests- now got to wait 5 WORKING DAYS for the results!! :( But hoping they can find out what's going on and get me on the mend! Good luck with your testing and on V day how lovely :) Hope the next few days fly by for you xx
> 
> Right off for my zumba class to take my mind off this loooooooooong wait!!

5 working days?????? What are they doing? Are they fabricating the instrument that gives the results? Well, hope they figure out what's going on, so you can get back on track. Oooooh zumba class....done that before, and it's freakin awesome! :thumbup: AFM, not testing on V-day thanks to that huevo coming out late. But that's ok...I'll be happy if I get my BFP this month, as it's the month of love, and OH & I first got together in Feb. :winkwink:



IMPPEARL said:


> Just one question... what is the link to the pal thread after we get our bfp? Just curious, I really hope we all get to graduate soon!!

Here's the link Imp.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...s-fetales-holding-onto-hope-9-months-pal.html


----------



## neffie

grandbleu said:


> Siggy's looking great *Lisa* :winkwink:
> 
> PS. quick question because Neffie was having trouble with the code. Can you see between Femmes and Fatales the little image with the two rainbow waves forming a heart? For some reason her computer doesn't "see" that even though the code is right. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bigger problem with the code. Thanks

I figured out the problem Grand. Restricted access to photobucket from this darn computer. :growlmad: At least you guys can see it, so that's good. :thumbup:


----------



## XxSamBxX

hey ladies i got stupidly bored so i made a banner which goes to this post let me know what you think its in my siggy xx


----------



## neffie

XxSamBxX said:


> hey ladies i got stupidly bored so i made a banner which goes to this post let me know what you think its in my siggy xx

Way cool!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

Very nice *xSamBx* - I like how you link your journal and this thread.


----------



## XxSamBxX

thanks thats what bordem does for you ;) I wanna make a facebook group like Femmes Fetales would anyone be interested in joining? or is it a silly idea?


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies, 
have had 2 glasses of wine and been toasting us all!! I managed to make grands amazing siggy work! Only took 5 attempts. Still feeling so down, had a long sobby chat to my mum earlier. I miss her x


----------



## NewToAllThis

XxSamBxX said:


> thanks thats what bordem does for you ;) I wanna make a facebook group like Femmes Fetales would anyone be interested in joining? or is it a silly idea?

I would love to join a Femmes Fatales Facebook group as long as we don't mention TTC'ing... :winkwink:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Thanks neffie - I am waiting for results will phone tomorrow. 
How are you?

Sparkle- Sorry that you are feeling so down. Sending you a few :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I agree to time dragging - think this is going to be the longest 2ww ever. I have not and will SS. XX


----------



## neffie

Beanwood said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks neffie - I am waiting for results will phone tomorrow.
> How are you?
> 
> Sparkle- Sorry that you are feeling so down. Sending you a few :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I agree to time dragging - think this is going to be the longest 2ww ever. I have not and will SS. XX

I'm doing good Beanwood. :) Was doing better though before I read your "I have not and will SS" sentence. Please tell me that was a typo, and that you forgot to write the word 'not' before 'SS'. :confused: :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - :hugs: PS. Confession - it took me 5 times or more to get it right and perfect as well...codes are not my expertise and I feel all techy when I finally get the image I want. 

*Beanwood* - No SS dear!:winkwink:


----------



## sarah55

XxSamBxX said:


> thanks thats what bordem does for you ;) I wanna make a facebook group like Femmes Fetales would anyone be interested in joining? or is it a silly idea?

Sam: I would definitely join it, great idea!! :) As for you lovely, just go with what you know and enjoy this time and dont stress about anything until you know for certain (definitely easier said then done ;) )

Oh and can someone please tell me how to add on the femme fatales logo- it's awesome and I want one!! ;) Thanks Grandbleu- now going to try and add it!!


----------



## Beanwood

Yep that was a typo. I will not SS. I am a dip sometimes, no actually most of the time. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*SamB* - it would be lovely to have a FB group but none of my friends/family (save a couple) know about my TTC struggles and M/C and now pregnancy and all my craziness surrounding it...they wouldn't get it...so I try to keep that separate from there. You guys are my refuge here!

*PS*. Thinking of the name Sam...reminds me of *SamIam*...she must be back in AZ??? I forget the exact date...Oh I hope she's basking in the sun and taking walks by red rocks and lizards and figuring out what's going on with her body and getting rid of that shoulder pain.


----------



## neffie

grandbleu said:


> *SamB* *PS*. Thinking of the name Sam...reminds me of *SamIam*...she must be back in AZ??? I forget the exact date...Oh I hope she's basking in the sun and taking walks by red rocks and lizards and figuring out what's going on with her body and getting rid of that shoulder pain.

I could be wrong Grand, but I think SamIam is leaving for AZ on the 15th.


----------



## grandbleu

Merci *Neffie* - I thought it was soon but just couldn't remember when.


----------



## Amberyll23

man, I go offline for 2 hours and get behind 2 pages! yikes! 

As for a Facebook Femmes Fetales, I think some ladies may like it. I tend to be with Grand on this though, this is a refuge for me where I can share things that I really don't want others in my life knowing about (like a nosy mother-in-law for instance!). Also, there are a lot of people in my life who have never experienced a loss and probably have no idea or understanding of what a woman goes through physically, emotionally, and spiritually once that happens. I even tell my DH to bugger off when he gets near and I am reading/posting here! :ball:

Sparkle--:hugs: Have been thinking about you today! 

Bean--hope you get good results from your tests!

Neffie--good job keeping us in line!! 

I love that everyone is starting to use the FF siggy! It looks great on all you ladies' posts!!! Thanks again Grand!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Is anyone allowed to use it? Even if you're currently in OTWW?


----------



## GreyGirl

XxSamBxX said:


> thanks thats what bordem does for you ;) I wanna make a facebook group like Femmes Fetales would anyone be interested in joining? or is it a silly idea?

I personally wouldn't join purely because I like my privacy and no one here knows my real name or where I live, and no one on Facebook knows I'm TTC, keeps my worlds separate. Nothing personal :)


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *SamB* - it would be lovely to have a FB group but none of my friends/family (save a couple) know about my TTC struggles and M/C and now pregnancy and all my craziness surrounding it...they wouldn't get it...so I try to keep that separate from there. You guys are my refuge here!
> 
> *PS*. Thinking of the name Sam...reminds me of *SamIam*...she must be back in AZ??? I forget the exact date...Oh I hope she's basking in the sun and taking walks by red rocks and lizards and figuring out what's going on with her body and getting rid of that shoulder pain.

Grand: I agree. As much as I would love to join a FB group, I just can't right now. No-one knows that we're trying again, so I want to stay here in my safe little space with you girls. Sorry I've been an absentee friend. Just having trouble with the shoulder and the temps and my SMA right now and keeping to myself a bit. I'm leaving on the 15th and now OH is disappointed and upset with me for leaving, even though it was his idea in the first place, so we're arguing. But since the NHS isn't helping me, I have to do it. And I'm really really ready. I promise to keep in touch, though, while I'm back there. :) How's the wee egg coming along? :hugs: How do I add the FF signature??



neffie said:


> grandbleu said:
> 
> 
> *SamB* *PS*. Thinking of the name Sam...reminds me of *SamIam*...she must be back in AZ??? I forget the exact date...Oh I hope she's basking in the sun and taking walks by red rocks and lizards and figuring out what's going on with her body and getting rid of that shoulder pain.
> 
> I could be wrong Grand, but I think SamIam is leaving for AZ on the 15th.Click to expand...

Neffie: Yep. The 15th. You have a great memory, girl!! :thumbup:

Lisa2010: Thank you for the lovely message! :hugs:

AFM: Hope you're all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow! I have so much to catch up on! I haven't had a chance to read through yet, but I just wanted to say a quick hello and send some :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!
Ooh, this is a big weekend for testing! OK, roll call: who's POAS this weekend???
:happydance: Let's get some V-day :bfp:!


----------



## IMPPEARL

I still can't decide if I'm going to or not.... I really don't want to see a bfn, and its only 9-10dpo... but then I may need to get my poas addiction in. lol If I don't test I'll just be waiting to see weather af shows or not!


Your all making me want the logo too! But I'm usless on this!


----------



## shelleney

Good evening ladies :hi:
hope you're all well.
anna, im here for the roll call. shelleney is testing this weekend!
neffie, i nearly fell off the no-SSing wagon today. on 2 occassions i noticed symptoms, and found myself thinking "ooh, that could be...." but managed to stop, and convince myself they were related to my bad cold. im trying so hard not to SS.
im 10DPO today, and really wanted to wait til 14DPO (valentines day) before testing. but im gonna be so tempted over the weekend.
good luck to all the v-day testers. thinking of you all
:dust:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: to all my ladies ou there
well here is my story from the dr's..
went in for my lower abdomnial pain that was extending around to my back..the dr checked me for a uti and kidney infection..which came back negative..he then checked me for a urine pregnancy test..(which i knew would be negative because i am only 5dpo) and he came back in and told me that it was faintly positive..:bfp:...wth????...and he thought there was a few reasons i was having so much intense pain..
1..i either had an ectopic pregnancy
2..ovarian cyst
3..diverticulitis..(inflammation of the bowel..that can cause pain and serious infection if the bowel ruptures)
so i was secretly ecstatic over this possible :bfp:..(but couldn't understand how ..as i had a regular cycle last month)..but i was also scared as it may be an ectopic pregnancy..
so i was shipped to the emergency room where they did all kind of blood work and of course it was a :bfn:.:cry:..and then they did a cat scan
and the end result is i have an ovarian cyst the size of a tennis ball..i have a ob/gyn appt on tuesday..i have been giving drugs for the intense pain..
so my ???to you all is has anyone had a cyst and still come away with a :bfp:..and i asked the dr if this could hinder my ttc ..he of course said no..but what does he know??? he's no ob/gyn..yes i am dpo..but i canNOT stand the pain..so i will be taking my medicine..until i find out i am either pregnant or the damn witch shows up..
please anyone if you have any knowledge of cysts and ruptures..etc etc..please fill me in..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sorry love i wish I could shed some sort of light on your situation but I don't know anything about cysts. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Lisa7

Oh loveanurse, that pain sounds awful. Thinking about you and hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--sorry, I have no knowledge of ov. cysts or their impact on pregnancy or ttc. I think it is good you are going to see your gyn, I bet they will have the answers you are seeking. I also hope that they can help you with your pain, that is awful!! FX'd that the first test was right, and you have that BFP!!

IMP--have grand send you the instructions for the siggy, it is really not that hard! I consider myself to be pretty computer illiterate, so if I can do it, so can you! FX'd for you if you test before you head to Vegas this weekend!

Anna--I may cave and test this weekend, if not, I'm still sticking to my plan to test of VDay!

Shell--let us know if you test! How is that cold btw? Mine is almost kicked!

Samiam--sorry to hear you are arguing with your OH about your trip. Hopefully he will understand that you need to do this for some answers and some relief. Sending you hugs! :hugs:

Grey--glad to see you using the sig!! :happydance: Hope you o tomorrow!

Hugs and night night all!


----------



## loveanurse1

oh yeah and i don't know if i will test early or not..i have 20 ic tests..lol..but i am only 
5dpo anyway..so it won't be till at least 9dpo or later that i test


----------



## sparkle

Loveanurse- I don't have any personal experience but a close friend had one which developed very early pregnancy. It was also the size of a tennis ball at first and grew hugly when she was pregnant. Bubs was born healthy 6 months ago and she had it out last week. I hope that gives you some hope xxx


----------



## bethenasia

XxSamBxX said:


> thanks thats what bordem does for you ;) I wanna make a facebook group like Femmes Fetales would anyone be interested in joining? or is it a silly idea?

LIke others have already posted, some ladies would probably like this. I, for one, probably wouldn't join. I'm actually trying not to go on fb because, every time I do, there is another person announcing a pregnancy or showing ultrasound pics/ pregnancy updates or complaining about the kids they are lucky to have. For my emotional health, I just can't go on facebook anymore. And it sucks, especially since I've recently moved away from most of my friends and that's how I would talk to them. Oh well.


----------



## bethenasia

Anna Purna said:


> Wow! I have so much to catch up on! I haven't had a chance to read through yet, but I just wanted to say a quick hello and send some :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!
> Ooh, this is a big weekend for testing! OK, roll call: who's POAS this weekend???
> :happydance: Let's get some V-day :bfp:!

I was supposed to test, but I don't think I can. I don't know if I can handle the results yet.



How does one go about getting that snazzy Femmes fetales sig?


----------



## shelleney

Oh love, im so sorry you are going through this. I trully hope it doesnt prevent you from getting your BFP. I will be thinking of you. Good luck for when you test,
Amber, my glands arent swollen anymore, and my energy is returning, so think im getting better. Glad you've kicked your cold!
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - Oh my gosh...how traumatic for your mind and body. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that and are still in pain. I've never had a cyst as far as I know. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

it's 2:20 am here and i can't sleep....have a morphine hangover headache..:(
worried about this cyst and if is going to delay our ttc if i am NOT pregnant this month..
my dh..cleaned my house..doing :dishes: and :laundry:..he came to the bedroom and sat on the bed and said..i was so :happydance: when you called me and told me the dr said you might be pregnant...I told him i was too..even though i knew in my mind it was highly impossible as i had only just ovulated..but then he said..don't worry we still have a chance..you'll be testing next week right..
he asks me about this forum a lot..i tell him only bits and peices as it's my release to my friends (as i count you all my friends) about this ttc battle..and sometimes when he doesn't participate,,which i don't always blame him due to stress,,,i want to vent here where you all understand..
like when its a crucial day to have :sex: and he is too "tired: to perform..how i have a hissy fit...and later he comes back and gives me my :spermy: deposit..and in my head i feel two things...relief that i got my "deposit" even though it was pity sex..and two..guilt that it had to be that way..and if i tell him everything about this forum..then i couldn't have this release..
anyway..my head is reeling with things as i am drawing closer to my original due date Feb 15th..which oddly enough is when i go to the ob/gyn..and i can't sleep..(all the drugs let me sleep enough yesterday perhaps..lol)
I have my private chats with God...and asked him to please help me accept whatever he has chosen for me..and asked him once again to please bless our family with another :baby:..I wish my head would stop realing so i could relax


----------



## grandbleu

:hugs: *Love* :hugs: Much of what your are feeling I've been through too...you guys have been lifesavers! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

i just wish i knew some success stories where someone found out they had a cyst and continued on to a :bfp: and successful pregnancy..
and grand...i agree..you all are lifesavers ..:flower:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Love- so sorry you are going through all this, as if ttc isn't stressful enough already!
It's good that you have a supportive oh, but we cant always share everything with them however much we want to. I really hope you can get some rest soon to clear your head a little, and got everything crossed for you that this doesn't impact your ttc efforts. hugs


----------



## mumatmadhouse

I also agree, the ladies here are my salvation. i really dont know how i could have got through the last 6mnths without the support and friendship that is offered here.


----------



## XxSamBxX

It was only an idea about FB probably wont do it to be honest i probably wouldnt join it because i know some people who i work with stalk me due to having alot of time off with my last mc (2months) and now im off again with more than likely another mc (2weeks) they all anger me at work because they dont understand its not a family orientated industry and EVERYONE who is in upper management have no kids nor want them and they are all late 30's etc... so they just think "god she's off again!" 

Does anyone know of any sucess stories when women bleed heavily for days and dont miscarry? because the damn nurses wont confirm anything because my hcg levels are slowly rising which she said they wont rise as fast as they should because of bleeding its rather frustraiting!! I hate being stuck in limbo!


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--:hugs: I understand how you are feeling hun and agree with you and all the other ladies how special this group of ladies is and how much we mean to one another. You wanted to know if any woman has successfully conceived with ovarian cysts, and I have a answer for you, yes, I do know one, my mother! She developed several between myself and my brother (who is 4 yrs younger than I). She had a m/c between us and they discovered the cysts some time after that. She was able to get pregnant with them (the cysts) and carried my brother to term. She had complications with his delivery (unrelated to the cysts) so ended up having to have a hysterectomy and they also addressed the cysts at that time. I do remember her telling me they were painful from time to time.

Like I said before, I don't know a whole lot of other specifics about cysts and their impact, but I hope that my mother's story helps! 

beth--have grand message you about the sig, it is really easy!

AFM: About to head off to work. My temp went down .14 today, which is making me very nervous. I've been trying so hard not to get excited this month or read too far into things, but it is hard! All I can do is wait it out (which is also hard! arg!) I mentioned testing this weeked to DH and he told me to give him the tests and insists I wait until Monday! I have created my own monster!! No spotting at all (I spotted on 9DPO last cycle followed by AF 2 days later), so trying to use that as a positive!


----------



## sarah55

Love- my thoughts are with you, I just hope it all works out for you. Sorry I don't know anything about cysts etc but try and get some rest and vent away on here- as we all know what a great place this is to get ourselves through the difficult times. Sending you lots of Hugs x

amberyll23- wow what a DH!! Guess that's good he's making you wait, will have fingers and toes crossed for you whenever you do decide to test :) x


----------



## ABabyforHubby

love, i am so sorry. i dont know much about cyst. 
you are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..my friend at work bled heavily and thought she miscarried..and went on to find out she was pregnant with twins..and lost one..but she still was pregnant ..and another bled quite a bit and still continued on to have a beautiful little girl who is now a little over a yr old..i hope everything works out for you..
amber..thanks for your story..i am so nervous..and impatient..may your temp dip was an implantation dip...and you'll skyrocket back up tomorrow..fx'd for you
gonna be hanging around b&b all weekend..since i'm not working..:)


----------



## jx6

XxSamBxX said:


> It was only an idea about FB probably wont do it to be honest i probably wouldnt join it because i know some people who i work with stalk me due to having alot of time off with my last mc (2months) and now im off again with more than likely another mc (2weeks) they all anger me at work because they dont understand its not a family orientated industry and EVERYONE who is in upper management have no kids nor want them and they are all late 30's etc... so they just think "god she's off again!"
> 
> Does anyone know of any sucess stories when women bleed heavily for days and dont miscarry? because the damn nurses wont confirm anything because my hcg levels are slowly rising which she said they wont rise as fast as they should because of bleeding its rather frustraiting!! I hate being stuck in limbo!

Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Love - sorry to hear about your ovarian cyst and the pain it is causing. no real personal experience but one of my work colleagues once had one - she had so much pain she was whipped off to A&E in an ambulance when her DH could not get her out of bed to get in the car. They gave her pain relief nd it settled with time I think (soory we aren't so close that we discuss all the gory details!) Anyway that was about 3-4 years ago (before they were TTC I think) she now has two children a 2 year old toddler and a brand new baby boy! Hope that helps x


----------



## milosmum

I just gave in and POAS and ....
 



Attached Files:







BFP2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kizzyt

woohooooo!! congrats!!


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Imp - Have you decided if you're going to test, or hold off until next week? Aaaah...decisions, decisions!! Good luck! :thumbup:

Shell - Glad you didn't slip off the wagon. :winkwink: Glad to see that you're feeling better. Same question to you....are you going to wait it out until V-Day, or test over the weekend?? Fingers crossed for you.

Love - Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. :nope: I don't know anything about ovarian cysts, so sorry can't help with your question. Seems like there have been folks who have gone on to have successful pregnancies with cysts. I hope that they get it taken care of soon. :hugs: I hope that the + test is the start of your BFP. I'm hoping that this is it for you. It's awesome that your OH is being so optimistic, and supportive. :)

Beth - Totally get what you're saying about testing, and getting bummed out seeing that BFN. When is AF due?

Grand - I could FINALLY see the picture on the siggy from another computer. :happydance: Cool pic!! :thumbup: Enjoy your time with the buddies. De-tox & cranberry spritzer sound good to me. :haha:

SamB - I've heard several stories where women have bled pretty heavily, and have gone on to have successful pregnancies. I hope this is it for you, and that the bleeding stops soon. :hugs:

Amber - I'd say your temps are still looking good. Comparing it to your previous charts, they're still way up there. Give your OH a pat on the back for me pretty please....way to be a trooper and take those tests from you. It would be lovely to see that :bfp: on V-Day. Good luck! :hugs:

Milosmum - *WOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!* :yipee: :yipee: So happy for you!! :dance: Those are some striking pink lines. :winkwink: Here's wishing you a H&H pregnancy.

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, 6 dpo and had a temp dip today. Lord alone knows what it's going to turn into. :shrug: I guess time will tell, so not going to delve too much into it. :coffee:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Congrats!! How many dpo are you??

Love I am mistaken, I have thought about it and I do know someone who went and had 2 successfull preganacies w cysts. My sil. She has had them all her adult life and was actually told it was unlikly she could have kids. Also if she ever did get prego it was unlikly she could carry past 3 months. so she never used bc. Shince she has gotten prego 2wice and carried full term both times! I actually kinda hate her... lol not really but you always have to think then why did I have to mc...


----------



## IMPPEARL

Neffie you sliped in there... lol I havn't decided yet... I want to, but I don't want that bfn either.... All I want is to finally see that bfp and I'm not sure how I'll feel to see bfn again. I'm thinking that Sat is only 9dpo, assuming I o the day after my positive opk. Mind you that would make a short lp of only 11 days if af is due on Mon. Sao maybe its 10dpo. AHHH I just dont know. lol


----------



## milosmum

Neffie - Well i broke the no SS rules and thats why I just had to give in and test! I was at work this morning and trying to sort of reach over a table and stretch but I kept on getting my boobs in the way and they hurt SOOOO much to lean on that I decided I had to test cause if it wasn't BFP then there must be something wrong with me!!!

I'm 13 dpo today but going to try to hold out and not tell DH til Valentine's day cause then AF will be officially late x


----------



## neffie

Imp - Since you're only 9-10 dpo, I'd say wait if you can. I know...easier said than done. :dohh:

:rofl: Milo. That's a funny story. And no worries....the SS is always excused if it reaps a BFP. :winkwink: How exciting that you're going to be able to break the news to your OH on V-Day. :dance:


----------



## Amberyll23

milosmum---:happydance::wohoo: CONGRATS HUN!! That is awesome! I am so happy for you and I bet that will be a great VDAY present for your DH!

Neffie--thanks for the PMA and DH support, I will tell him. He was feeling alone I am sure when he took them from me ("You TOLD me to take them from you when you got like this, so I am!") haha, he is a sweetie! Yeah, this chart looks very different from my last 2 cycles (they looked like I was trying to create "The Amber Mountains" or something, lol!), so that is a positive! Hope your tww is going by fast and ends in that BFP!!


----------



## loveanurse1

milosmum...congrats...they are indeed pretty pink lines..
imp..i would wait too...and i know it's easier said then done..but don't start your trip off with a downer such as a bfn...when it may be too early..
samiam..i hope your doing ok..
neffie...i am still not symptom spotting..of course this abdominal pain is making me concentrate on that..instead of anything else..:haha:..trying not to take the pain meds unless it's severe...in case i am preggo..my concern i should say is what if the egg didn't release because the cyst was so big..yikes...and then i feel this crampy ache every so often on my right side that i don't know if it's from the cyst on the left making things uncomfortable all over down there or another cyst on the right side..defintily not ss enough to think of something else..on top of all of this..i still have shell's cold and a horrid case of laryingitis..my voice sounds like an 80yr old women who has smoked all her life...:(
i hope more of us get our :bfp:'s this month..it would be so wonderful to celebrate...
:dust: to us all


----------



## neffie

Love - It's normal for you to think about the pain all the time. I would be doing the same! This is a little different from the usual SS. I'm sure that eggy popped out, so don't stress yourself out even more with with questions such as those. Try to get some rest. And if the pain gets worse, go back to the docs to err on the side of caution. I mean afterall the final goal is for you to kick that 'tennis' ball to the court as soon as possible, if you're catching my drift. :winkwink: Hope your throat gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

good morning/afternoon/night beautiful ladies :wave:

Love: my SIL had problems conceiving and finally went to the doc and found out she had Endometriomas (a type of cyst). she had surgery to remove it and has conceived 2 beautiful baby boys.. she calls her first child her miracle child b/c she had complications with him (he had a twin that my SIL miscarried) but he arrived happy and healthy. I believe that you will conceive sweety. Stay positive. You will be in my prayers. 

Samiam: oh sweety thank you. hope the shoulder pain gets better. sending lots of cyber hugs your way. :hugs: :hugs:

Imp: hope you get your :bfp: if you decide to test... :hugs:

Grey: did you O? hope you did so you can join us!!! :thumbup:

Sparkle: I could sure go for a glass of wine myself after this stressful week at work... :thumbup: :winkwink:

New: how are you? when r u testing?

Bean: how were your test results?

XxSam: when do you go back for more bloods? One cause of heavy bleeding and still being PG is vanishing twin syndrome... that's where you were PG with twins and miscarried one...causing bleeding and HCG levels to drop or not rise as fast. Sending you lots of hugs as well :hugs: :hugs:

Shell: I am so tempted to test this weekend too... FXd you get your :bfp: if you test.... :hugs:

Amber: your temp is still above the coverline and looks good to me. stay positive sweety... :hugs:

Neffie: FXd it's implantation dip... FXd, good luck!!! :hugs:

Milo: woohoo!! :happydance: Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance:

:hi: Grand, Mum, Kizzy, Sarah, Jx, Anna, Lisa, Beth, Ababy and everyone I may have missed.. :hugs:

Hoping we all get our :bfp: this cycle!!! :hugs:

AFM: 8DPO and been good. Haven't SS since 6DPO... LOL

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey Lisa,

I'm fine thanks, finally got my peak today on cd14 which is quite late for me, so if I O tomorrow, I will be joining this thread from Sunday... and then the wait commences :roll:


----------



## XxSamBxX

LiSa2010 said:


> good morning/afternoon/night beautiful ladies :wave:
> 
> XxSam: when do you go back for more bloods? One cause of heavy bleeding and still being PG is vanishing twin syndrome... that's where you were PG with twins and miscarried one...causing bleeding and HCG levels to drop or not rise as fast. Sending you lots of hugs as well :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :friends:

i go back wednesday they wanted to wait til my bleeding stopped. My HCG levels are really low thou which is making me think i may be miscarrying. 7/2/11 they were 34.5 & 9/2/11 they were 38.1


----------



## XxSamBxX

milosmum said:


> I just gave in and POAS and ....

https://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/c_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/o_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/n_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/g_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/r_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/a_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/t_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/u_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/l_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/a_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/t_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/i_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/o_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/n_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/s_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/view/2.gif 
https://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/m_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/i_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/l_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/o_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/s_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/m_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/u_030.gifhttps://s1.lovingwhisper.com/char/medium/m_030.gif
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Just stopping by really quickly as really not feeling good today so need to lie down!

For those who asked I do Hip Hop and Jazz dancing, I love it!

MilosMum Big Congrats xx

Neffie Looks ike implantation dip! FX'd crossed for you! Don't worry I am not symptom spotting but feel like I am getting the flu!!xx

Sam :hugs: mxx

:hi: to everyone else!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beanwood

loveanurse1 said:


> i just wish i knew some success stories where someone found out they had a cyst and continued on to a :bfp: and successful pregnancy..
> and grand...i agree..you all are lifesavers ..:flower:

Hi Lovenurse

My friend found out whilst ttc that she had a cyst. A couple of months later she conceived her little boy who is nearly three. When she had him (she had a csection) they removed the cyst. She now also has a little boy who is about 16 weeks old - again she had a cyst, which again was removed. Thats a success story. 

Amber and Lisa- blood tests normal - phewwww. Now got 21 day blood test tues ( even though will be day 25 but earliest I can get there) to see if I have ovulated.

Milosmum - Congratulationssssssss. XX


----------



## Beanwood

samB sending you some massive hugs. Sorry you are going through such a distressing time. It is so horrible when people that you work with are not supportive. Thank goodness for this place eh..... we can all talk freely about how we feel and be happy for those that get their bfps. XXXXX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks everyone, ok on your advice I am going to try to wait and not test! WE'll see how that goes tomorrow. As long as I can get through tomorrow I'm off to the airport at 5pm so from then on in its smooth sailing. Guess I'll see you all in a week, hopfully af doesnt show in the mean time!!


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--I hope you have a FABULOUS TIME, Test or no Test!


----------



## neffie

Good luck Imp! :thumbup: And have a fab trip. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--glad those tests came back normal and hope the ones on tuesday show the O!!! FX'd!


----------



## loveanurse1

bean...thanks for sharing..hope your numbers turn out good..i have been in bed off and on all day..only reason i get up is to pee and check out b&b..:)


----------



## shelleney

Good evening ladies :hi:
hope you are all well.

congratulations milosmum! :yipee: thats wonderful news! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months.
neffie, sounds like an implantation dip to me. good luck! gonna try and hold off testing til monday. dont think my OH will let me test early anyways! :haha:
sam, sending you lots of hugs :hugs:
imp, hope you have a great trip, and hope you come back to a BFP :dust:
love, sorry to hear you still have my cold :nope: get well soon.
lisa, good luck to you if you do decide to test over the weekend. i really wanna hold out til V-day. let me know how you get on :dust:

AFM: 11DPO. just gotta get through 2 more days without caving in and testing. think i can do it! shelleney, step away from the HPT! :haha:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

fx'd for you Shell!!


----------



## Beanwood

Wow there is so much going on here it is hard to keep up. 

Fxd for those waiting to test. Ohhh how exciting. My mpoto is hold out as long as possible, but atleast to due date. Easier said than done though ehhhh.... Shellney you can do it........ You can. XX

Other moto - no symptoms, therefore no SS. XX


----------



## mumatmadhouse

Evening ladies:wave:

sam-sorry you aren't getting the support you deserve from work, sending cyber hugs your way:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Imp- have a great trip, fx for you:thumbup:

bellasmummy and love - feel better soon:flower:

beanwood- good news:thumbup: fx for your O

neffie- implantation, fx and sending positive vibes

shellney- you can do it, you can hold out, hpt's are a figment of your imagination and do not exist for another 2 days!!!:-=

milosmum-:bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations xx

sar04- when are you testing hun?

:hi: to all i have missed, and lots of :dust: for everyone


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. how are you all...

Im 3-4dpo, and trying so hard not to ss... Been pretty busy today running errands which has helped greatly.. good luck to all of you testing soon.. wish I was among you all! Hoping we all finally get our BFPs!


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> Hey Lisa,
> 
> I'm fine thanks, finally got my peak today on cd14 which is quite late for me, so if I O tomorrow, I will be joining this thread from Sunday... and then the wait commences :roll:

oops LOL I thought you Od and was in the TWW. FXd you O and hubby's :spermy: catches the egg!! 

:hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

XxSamBxX said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> good morning/afternoon/night beautiful ladies :wave:
> 
> XxSam: when do you go back for more bloods? One cause of heavy bleeding and still being PG is vanishing twin syndrome... that's where you were PG with twins and miscarried one...causing bleeding and HCG levels to drop or not rise as fast. Sending you lots of hugs as well :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> i go back wednesday they wanted to wait til my bleeding stopped. My HCG levels are really low thou which is making me think i may be miscarrying. 7/2/11 they were 34.5 & 9/2/11 they were 38.1Click to expand...

you are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

shell i really want to test on V-Day but dont think I can wait that long. oh man Im weak!!! LOL :rofl: :haha:


----------



## shelleney

LiSa2010 said:


> shell i really want to test on V-Day but dont think I can wait that long. oh man Im weak!!! LOL :rofl: :haha:

You're not weak, Lisa. Its so tempting to test. We are just so desperate to get those BFPs, we dont want to wait a moment longer than we have to. Good luck, Hun, I have my fingers crossede for you.... :dust:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Good luck to those testing this weekend. Hoep there are BFP's all round. Baby dust to you all. XX


----------



## sar0417

Love a Nurse - So sorry to hear that :( I was pregnant in November and I had 2 cysts on my ovaries. When I went for my next scan at 10 weeks, a blood filled cyst had covered my baby and that was the reason for my miscarriage. Everything came away at my miscarriage.

My experience was just unfortunate. Cysts in pregnancy are VERY common and they do go away on their own most of the time and the majority of women have a healthy baby with these cysts so try not to worry :hugs: 

I am 9dpo now ladies! Getting close to testing :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Good morning ladies, just a quick note before heading out to shopping!

sar-- 9dpo! you are getting closer to testing hun! I hope this is your month for your BFP!

Lisa--you make me smile! And you are NOT weak! Shell is right! I always become a POAS addict as soon as I hit 10dpo! I think we all start to get the urge around that time, some of us even sooner!

Speaking of 10dpo...managed to avoid testing this am thanks to a dedicated DH who loves me! My temp is back up; however, I am not sure I should count it today as I was up and down all night with an upset stomach (next time I won't ask for extra jalapenos! hahaha!). Will have to see what tomorrow brings! No spotting and no AF signs yet other than cramps, but I AM NOT SS! So I have to just assume the cramps could be one or the other and not think about them! BUAH! 

Have a good morning ladies, will check in later!


----------



## milosmum

Thanks for all your congratulations ladies - so nice to be able to tell someone about it! 

Good luck to everyone else testing this weekend hopefully V-day will bring us more BFPs and some more femmes fatales bumps xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

sarO..thanks for those encouraging words..someone else told me that their ob had told them that they are common in early pregnancy..not symptom spotting or anything..but it gives me hope for a :bfp:...so if that's a sign i'll take the uncomfortable pain..lol..


----------



## grandbleu

milosmum said:


> I just gave in and POAS and ....

EEKS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dust: Updating p.1 soon! :)


----------



## sarah55

Hello ladies- please bear with me as I write this through streams of tears...... Ok so today I have just found out my sister is 3 months pregnant. I fell out with her a year ago but I found out through my mum and not her herself. It as totally sent me on a downward spiral, I just feel like that this was the final straw and I am an absolute mess. Can't bring myself to call her and the thought of seeing her sends me to a dark place. To top it all off have had a bust up with the DH as I have been soooooo teary today and I know deep down I have pushed him away, but I'm oh so gutted he's gone out with his friends, rather than realise that I'm actually just hurting .:((((


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry hun.
I am thinking of you, and sending you lots of hugs :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sarah* - Wish I could come over and share a cup of tea hon...so sorry about the surprising and hurtful news about your sister being pregnant and your OH not understanding you need him more than ever now. You know what - you don't have to get in touch with her right away...get yourself to a better place where you think you are strong enough to handle that. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Sarah: :hugs: I'm sorry you're hurting. Do you have a good friend around that you can be with tonight? We're all there for you, even if it's through wires and computer screens. :friends: It'll be your turn next. Hang in there.


----------



## Anna Purna

Milosmum: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: :wohoo:

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend! :happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

big :hugs: sarah, i know how you feel and hope you have someone who can come be with you tonight :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday Everyone :hi:

Shell - Good job holding out on the testing. :thumbup: Less than 2 days to go, how exciting!! Sending :dust: your way for a V-Day BFP. That would be so cool!!

Beanwood - I'm liking your motto for this month. ;) How many dpo are you?

Mum - How are you feeling? 

Lil - Don't fall off that no SS wagon now. :shrug: Testing day will be here soon. :thumbup:

Lisa - Did you test yet, or are you holding out until Monday like Shell? We need updates!!!! :haha:

Sar - Good luck for when you test! :thumbup:

Amber - Another pat on OH's back. :winkwink: Temps are looking awesome, and no spotting is great too! I hope your :bfp: is just around the corner.

Grand - Comment etait la journee avec les copains?? Qu'est ce qu'ils ont dit a propos du cranberry spritzer? :haha:

Sarah - Sending huge :hugs: your way. Don't feel guilty for feeling the way you do. You don't need to call her if you're not ready...that's not going to help you any. Take the time to need to recuperate. That's a bummer that your OH is not around to help cheer you up. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Anna - Salut! :flower:

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, 1 week down, 1 more to go before testing. Have been busy today with :laundry:, :dishes:, cleaning, etc. OH helped out as well, so that was nice. :winkwink: On another note, I would have been moving into the 2nd trimester today had I not MC. Brings tears to my eyes thinking about it, but I'm staying hopeful that my ray of light is not too far away.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - :hugs: I think about that too...where my baby and pregnancy would be. I hope your ray of sunshine comes very soon! Excellent français ma belle :winkwink:

*AFM*: Cranberry Spritzer did not go over well...I said that OH and I had been drinking a lot over the winter (true because I did indulge post-M/C) and we were detoxing from alcohol. BUT OH wasn't there and they kept saying c'mon...c'mon...and wanted me to celebrate with them. I almost just told them I was pregnant but held my tongue because I really want this pregnancy to be a secret and they are not super close friends yet. So I accepted one glass of white wine so they would leave me alone (talk about pressure!) but I sipped it very very very slowly (it took me 5 hours to finish it) and ate lots of food and drank lots of water. So I've decided for the next 2 months I am going to be antisocial or just meet friends in the afternoon and not night. It was really hard and I felt so awkward and upset that I let my baby down. I don't think that one glass over 5 hours will do any damage but I still feel like I should have been stronger. :nope: No more nights out for me - I just can't fake it.


----------



## neffie

Don't worry about it too much Grand. 1 glass is not going to hurt the bean. You did your best. Talk about peer pressure...you would think that it would've fallen by the wayside once one is past their teen years, but that's more of a wish than reality. I agree that it is an awkward situation being around people who don't know....you find yourself trying to come up with excuses, when there's no reason for you to have to justify your non-drinking in the first place. :growlmad:


----------



## Beanwood

Sarah - Sending you hugs. Don't feel guilty about how you feel. It is so natural and understandable. It is stressful enough ttc as it is. When you hear of others that you know, friends, family etc... it makes the pain harder to bear for a time. I am sure your DH will come round, men don't generally handle things that well. Me and my DH had a lot of problems after the mmc. If I even mentioned that I was low then he lost it at me. Told me one day that he had decdied he did not want anymore. He finally admitted that he was distressed at seeing me so upset. Maybe he just needs a bit of time. Unfair on you I know. XX

Grand - One glass of wine won't hurt. Anyway if you had ended up telling them that you were pregnant you would only have been stressing about that. XX

Neffie I am day 23 of cycle - can't really think about poas until i know that i even ovulated. If I do poas though will be same day as you by the look of our dates. XX

Baby dust to everyone else. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Sarah--:hugs: to you. I wish we could all be there with you in person to help your day. Just know that we all understand where you are at and we are sending our love to you over these wires. It is very difficult to see a friend, family member and/or co-worker fall pregnant when you are trying so hard and have experienced a loss. I really do wish I could be there to give you a hug. Men can be so insensitive sometimes. I just don't think they are wired to understand that part of what they love about us is that we are emotional creatures and we care so much about so many things--which means that they need to be there for us when we need them. The problem is that they don't know HOW to be there for us, and I think it scares them, which is why they run (out with friends, to the computer, etc.) :hugs: again hun and I hope tomorrow brings a brighter day for you!

Grand--a glass of wine will not hurt your little one, please do not beat yourself up about it. I get so frustrated with how people pressure others to drink these days. I mean, pregnancy aside as they do not know you are pregnant, they should have accepted your choice not to drink and been cool with that. Bad form on their part in my opinion. Making a guest uncomfortable and forcing her to drink! :growlmad: Sending you extra :hugs: tonight also hun!

Neffie--:hugs: I think about how far along I would be every day also. I think it is quite natural. Our little angels are with us always. Also, thank you for the PMA on my temps again! Like I said, I am worried that I did not get a full 4 hours in before temping this am. Hopefully tomorrow will be a reliable temp timing wise!


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie and Amber I have out of the blue had a bit of a meltdown in the last hour about how far along I would have been. Had actually turned light out to go to sleep and then felt this overwhelming sadness. Have lay there sobbing, with my sons either side of me asleep. (how ungrateful do I appear). I thought I was ok, but I am just heartbroken about what happened. I am so sorry to moan. Uggghhhh have got to stop dwelling on what could have been I know. XXXX


----------



## sparkle

Sarah- I'm so sorry you are feeling so dreadful. My sil is pregnant at the moment and I know how you feel. She announced her pregnancy at my sons 2nd birthday dinner, i felt it as inappropriate, maybe just me.
I really feel fir you xxx


----------



## neffie

Beanwood said:


> Neffie and Amber I have out of the blue had a bit of a meltdown in the last hour about how far along I would have been. Had actually turned light out to go to sleep and then felt this overwhelming sadness. Have lay there sobbing, with my sons either side of me asleep. (how ungrateful do I appear). I thought I was ok, but I am just heartbroken about what happened. I am so sorry to moan. Uggghhhh have got to stop dwelling on what could have been I know. XXXX

Aww Bean...it's not easy when we think about the 'what ifs', is it? No need to be sorry for expressing your pain. It's completely normal. Think about the 2 beautiful sons you already have. :) They're proof that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Sure, it may not happen when and how we want it to....but I do believe that it WILL happen. Sending you :hugs:. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## loveanurse1

bean..i had that last month also..cried myself to sleep for two days...i was so weepy..and i have had people say to me..you have two beautiful daughters...and those kind of statements make me feel more like a selfish person for wanting more..i hope your cry lets you wake up tomorrow feeling better..:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks girls and sorry again Do feel better ths morn. 

Lovenurse I do feel that those statements make me feel selfish. I feel that I should just be able to get on with it. Must have had a moment last night. XX


----------



## samiam

sarah55 said:


> Hello ladies- please bear with me as I write this through streams of tears...... Ok so today I have just found out my sister is 3 months pregnant. I fell out with her a year ago but I found out through my mum and not her herself. It as totally sent me on a downward spiral, I just feel like that this was the final straw and I am an absolute mess. Can't bring myself to call her and the thought of seeing her sends me to a dark place. To top it all off have had a bust up with the DH as I have been soooooo teary today and I know deep down I have pushed him away, but I'm oh so gutted he's gone out with his friends, rather than realise that I'm actually just hurting .:((((

Oh HON! I am so sorry about all of this. :hugs: My OH and I are quarreling too right now. I think it's the stress of it all. I can see how sad finding out about your sister's pregnancy would make you feel. You need a night out with your girls and a big :hugs:


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *Neffie* - :hugs: I think about that too...where my baby and pregnancy would be. I hope your ray of sunshine comes very soon! Excellent français ma belle :winkwink:
> 
> *AFM*: Cranberry Spritzer did not go over well...I said that OH and I had been drinking a lot over the winter (true because I did indulge post-M/C) and we were detoxing from alcohol. BUT OH wasn't there and they kept saying c'mon...c'mon...and wanted me to celebrate with them. I almost just told them I was pregnant but held my tongue because I really want this pregnancy to be a secret and they are not super close friends yet. So I accepted one glass of white wine so they would leave me alone (talk about pressure!) but I sipped it very very very slowly (it took me 5 hours to finish it) and ate lots of food and drank lots of water. So I've decided for the next 2 months I am going to be antisocial or just meet friends in the afternoon and not night. It was really hard and I felt so awkward and upset that I let my baby down. I don't think that one glass over 5 hours will do any damage but I still feel like I should have been stronger. :nope: No more nights out for me - I just can't fake it.

Grand:  Any chance you could just tell them that you're cutting out booze for a few months because you're trying to do a cleanse or some such thing? I don't drink in January and people just get used to that fact and tend to leave me alone. Or maybe just say that you think you are allergic to the tannins and don't want to drink? Sorry you had such pressure! And I don't think you let your baby down. One glass of wine per week is what I was told was the acceptable limit.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies!
Neffie, i often think about the "what ifs". Its totally normal. Baby C would be a month old now. Crazy isnt it? I know that your angel is looking down on you, and wishing you lots of luck in making a sibling for him/her :hugs:
Bean and Love, i feel really angry that people would think you selfish for mourning your angels, just because you have 2 earth children each. Thats awful! having living children does not take the pain away, im sure. You are entitled to mourn and grieve, and want to try again :hugs:
Grand, so sorry you were pressured into drinking last night. and they call themselves friends? nobody should ever feel forced to do something they do not want to do. I went out for a meal last night, and refused to drink. I made sure I was driving, so that I couldnt be pressured in to it. But my friends were asking me why, and I just said that I had overdone the drink at Christmas, and was having abreak from it. Please dont worry about your bean, im sure he/SHE will be fine :hugs:

AFM: 13DPO, and definitely not testing til tomorrow morning. Am so proud of myself for not POAS before now. No sign of the witch yet (FXd). Still not SSing either, so I have absolutely no idea whether tomorrow will be a BFP or BFN. Will let you know first thing tomorrow morning.

Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday
xx


----------



## jx6

Hi ladies :hugs:
the :witch: got me today,cor she kept me waiting this time :wacko: started to go bit crazy but she's here now so I can move on to my next cycle 
Best of luck to those joining me next cycle sending lots of :dust: and sending lots of sticky :dust: to the new mummy's to be 
:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean and love--:hugs: you are NOT selfish just because you have other little ones, so please don't think that it is! A loss is a loss, no matter where we are in our lives, or how many living children we may have, it is a little one that we all wanted dearly in our lives and they will always be a part of us! So please never feel guilty or selfish when you cry or mourn for your angels. 

sam--sorry you and your OH are arguing right now. My DH and I argued a lot during my last cycle, and you are right, it is all due to the stress of TTC. They feel it too! I hope things improve! :hugs:

Sparkle--how rude of her to announce it at your son's 2nd bday, bad form! :growlmad:

jx6--sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs: glad you have answers though so you can move on to the next cycle, here's hoping that this one will end with a bfp for you!!

shell--grats on 13dpo and not testing! you go girl! I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!! 

AFM: 11 dpo and no sign of the witch yet!! (she was here by now last cycle--spotting). Plan on testing tomorrow myself, still not ssing!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone - I've officially graduated to here now, let the TWW begin!
Good luck Shell and everyone else testing tomorrow :dust:

Will catch up later x


----------



## loveanurse1

jx...sorry the :witch: got you ...have a glass of :wine: and relax on Valentine's day
Shell...excited for you..13dpo..fx'd for you..that you get your :bfp:
amber..you're right around the corner..goodluck
i will test by the end of the week if the :witch: doesn't show first..and if i can hold out that long..:)..
hope everyone is enjoying their weekend..i am finally up and moving...doing :laundry: and school work..yuk..but it has to get done..no more moaning on the couch..lol.


----------



## BellasMummy

Hello ladies! Hope you are all having a nice weekend!

New - Welcome back! FX'd for your BFP!!

Shell - Well done for waiting!! You are very good! I don't think I could wait that long! I really hope it is good news tom!

Sparkle - I agree, how RUDE for announcing at your son's bday!

Jx6 - So sorry the witch got you :hugs: FX'd crossed for next month.

:hi: & :hugs: to everyone else xx

AFM I am now 7DPO and due AF on wed, my LP is about 10 days so think this is right. I mite test tom just because it is Vday! I have loads of cheapo tests so mite aswell!

Baby Dust to you all xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

i have a bunch of ic tests that i might cave in and use..we'll see..:)


----------



## sar0417

Loveanurse - lol such a niggly pain, No Problem :hugs: 

Sarah - :( I can only imagine how painful your situation is. Its bad enough having a competitive mad women at work who is trying to compete with me to get pregnant. She hasnt been through a loss though to understand our pain. I just keep telling myself that it will happen for me whether or not other people get their first :hugs:

Good luck to everyone testing this week! eek im excited! But I dont want to go through the disapointment of finding out its negative. Testing tommorrow! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

saro...i like your pma...i ask my dh that question.."will it ever happen again"..and he always tells me that Yes it will..i like that..it doesn't matter who gets pregnant first as long as it does happen;)


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Sunday everyone! 

Lots of testers tomorrow - hoping for some V-day :bfp:! :happydance:
So, roll call for tomorrow's testers:
:dust:
Sar
loveanurse
BellasMummy
Amber
Shell
:dust:

Am I missing anyone? 

Sam: you're leaving on Tuesday, right? Will you be able to write on BnB, or is this going to be a silent period for you? I hope you get some relief very soon. Enjoy this time with your friends and family, and get a tan for me! All I've got is this nasty snow tan. :growlmad: Bon voyage! :plane:

Grand: I've been avoiding social situations as well. I feel uncomfortable as everyone knows we've been TTC and right up until a few weeks ago I was quite the drinker (not an alcoholic, I just definitely loved wine!). Last night I went over to a friend's house and she wasn't drinking because she's on Weight Watchers, so it was easy not to drink as I was 'being sympathetic'. :haha:

Beanwood: :hugs: I hope you're feeling better today. Don't feel guilty just because you already have children; there's no limit on how many children we're allowed to have. That goes for you, too, nurse.
My sister had a baby at 16, then had a second son 14 years later. A year later she was pregnant again, this time with a girl, but lost her at 5 months. :cry: She was devastated, and some people said she should just be happy with her two sons, but a few months later she got pregnant again and now she has another son who is almost 3 years old. I'm so glad she didn't give up because he is the sweetest little boy. So please, don't feel bad and don't give up.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi everyone...5-6dpo here... not ssing... cant believe most of you are testing tom.. good luck to you all.. I still have a while to testing.. so the best of luck and cant wait to wake up and read all those BFPs..


----------



## milosmum

Sarah55 so sorry to hear about your difficult situation especially since its affecting you relationship with DH too. I hope you got through last night ok and DH and you have been able to talk it through today - I am sure he does understand but doesn't know what to do about it - you know men! I am sure you will have your BFP soon and I hope that might bring you and your sis back together x

Neffie and Bean - sounds like you guys had a hard day yesterday too - its really hard when you go through milestones from previous pregnancies. I found my due day for my 1st really difficult but give yourself the time to grieve and just ignore anyone who doesn't give you the time to recover x

Grand - we have sooooo many social situations coming up in the next 3 weeks. Thankfully I am often 'on call' for my job and have to be able to drive so no drinking which makes my work a great excuse for avoiding the vino! Looks like I am going to have to pretend to be on call solidly for the next 8 weeks!

AFM - well AF has stayed away. Gave in this morning and told DH! I POAS again this morning - FRER and a digi (incase I was too early and the digi didn't show up) The test line on the frer is now darker than the control line and the great news that my digi showed pregnant 2-3 weeks! Might even pluck up courage to try a pregnancy ticker!

Love to everyone else - can't wait for tomorrows testers xxx


----------



## Beanwood

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow. XXXX


----------



## grandbleu

Agreed much love :kiss: and dust :dust: to Vday testers!


----------



## neffie

Hola Ladies! :howdy:

Bean/Love - Just because you already have children does not make your pain any less than someone who is trying for their first child. So here's a nice little cyber :finger: from neffie to anyone who has made stupid comments, and in turn given you the feeling of being selfish for wanting another child. Hope you guys are feeling better. :hugs:

Sarah - I hope you're in better spirits today. :hugs:

Sam - Are your bags all packed? Have a lovely trip, and don't go MIA on us, ok? We hope to have some updates from you. :winkwink:

Shell/Amber/Bella/Love/Sar - Ooooooooh....I'm excited for all of you! :) Please be kind enough to post some :bfp: results on here tomorrow. It would be freakin awesome!!!! Oodles of :dust: to each of you.

jx - The hag doesn't comply, does she? :growlmad: Sorry she got you this month. Here's hoping that you'll get her back next cycle. :thumbup:

Lil - Hang in there....not too much longer before you get to POAS. :winkwink:

Milo - Lovely to see that pregnancy ticker. :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, it's our anniversary today, so we have a romantic dinner planned for this evening. Looking forward to it. :) Gosh, it would be awesome if we get our :bfp: this month. [-o&lt; Only 8 dpo, so still have some time left before testing. :coffee: Let's hope my temps continue to stay up until then.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..thanks for your encouraging words...if i test tomorrow it's only because i have these ic tests ..that i wanna give a whirl..but it'll only be 9dpo tomorrow for me and i'm kinda dreading that a :bfn: will pop up and i'll be down in the dumps again like last month..esp since my due date was feb 15th..:(...we'll see if i can resist temptation..but i am anxious to see more bfp's come up..Happy Anniversary to you
Samiam..i so hope that you get some relief for your shoulder..have a safe flight
good luck to everyone else that is for sure testing tomorrow
fx'd for us all...


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck to all testers tomorrow!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone,

I know Ive been MIA, Ive been so busy running around planning and shopping for my daughter's party and havent had a chance to buy an hpt to test but will be buying one tomorrow before I get to work and testing then. 

sarah/love/bean :hugs:

hi to everyone!!!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

ok..i know i am not symptom spotting but something happened today..and i wanted some opinions...my dh and i had some "fun" and afterwards i had some bright red bleeding..i am 8dpo..opinions please???sorry for tmi


----------



## Amberyll23

love-- are you temping at all? If so, did you have a dip in the last day or so? It could be a sign of Implantation bleeding, you are in that window of DPO where implantation could occur. And a lot of women notice it after sex.


----------



## loveanurse1

Amber,,no i don't temp..with working nights..my temps were all over the place from morning temps to evening temps..i guess time will tell..


----------



## loveanurse1

i wonder if it's a sign af is coming early...boooooo:(


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :
> 
> Sam: you're leaving on Tuesday, right? Will you be able to write on BnB, or is this going to be a silent period for you? I hope you get some relief very soon. Enjoy this time with your friends and family, and get a tan for me! All I've got is this nasty snow tan. :growlmad: Bon voyage! :plane:

Anna: Yep. Tuesday morning. SO ready to get some sun and some MEXICAN food! And some answers, of course. I won't be silent, I promise. I will have internet and will be checking in and keeping you girls updated as to what I find out. And I have all of my fingers and toes crossed for your scan tomorrow, love. :hugs:



neffie said:


> Hola Ladies! :howdy:
> Sam - Are your bags all packed? Have a lovely trip, and don't go MIA on us, ok? We hope to have some updates from you. :winkwink:

Neffie: Thanks, hon! I am almost all packed, but certainly ready to go. I will keep you up-dated, but I am out for the next few cycles, so the updates will mostly be what they've done to the shoulder and what they find out about my cycles. Thanks for the well wishes. I hope you had an amazing anniversary!! :hugs:



loveanurse1 said:


> Samiam..i so hope that you get some relief for your shoulder..have a safe flight

Love: Thank you SO much! Fingers crossed for your :bfp: tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM: I will be around off and on while I'm back in the States. I have appointments with the ortho guy for the shoulder, the gyno, the eye doctor and the dentist. I think I will also get many massages, facials and pedicures and spend time hiking in the red rocks and sleeping. God knows I need it. I am wishing you all the best for your tests tomorrow, ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies,

Beanwood and love: I completely understand, i had someone say to me, "well, you already have 4 children, isnt that enough?", it made me feel so awful i almost wondered if they were right! Pah! We are good people with lots of love to give our much wanted children regardless of if we already have children or not. There is no wrong in that and we should be allowed to mourn without thoughtless comments:hugs::hugs:

Neffie-:hugs::flower:

Jx- sorry the hag got you, fx you beat her ass next month:thumbup:

sarah55- :hugs: hope today was a better day for you

Shell- WOW, you have an iron will, well done you=D&gt;

lilrojo- not too much longer till testing, hope it flys by for you

Wishing all of tomorrows testers lots of:dust: and fx for lots of :bfp::bfp:

:wave: to anyone i missed

AFM: feeling ok physically but fighting to keep the pma going today, feeling very emotional this weekend


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--please have a safe trip, and i hear you on the mexican! i can't imagine life without good mexican food!

love--it may be implantation spotting due to your dpo, keeping my fx'd for you!

had a lovely Vday dinner (1 day early due to weekend) with DH tonight. Did steak, breaded shrimp and risotto (all home cooked by yours truly!), and just a teensy bit of bubbly. was a great night! 

Good luck to all my fellow testers tomorrow am!


----------



## bethenasia

neffie said:


> Beth - Totally get what you're saying about testing, and getting bummed out seeing that BFN. When is AF due?

AF is due the 16th, but I planned on testing Valentine's Day. Now... I'm not sure I can bear to see a :bfn:. Trying to keep up PMA, but I'm afraid SMA is starting to win.



Anna Purna said:


> Lots of testers tomorrow - hoping for some V-day :bfp:! :happydance:
> So, roll call for tomorrow's testers:
> :dust:
> Sar
> loveanurse
> BellasMummy
> Amber
> Shell
> :dust:
> 
> Am I missing anyone?

Fx'd for all of the Valentine's Day testers. If I work up the courage to do it, I'll let you guys know the result. :)

Other Bethenasia updates: I'm sorry I go MIA at times. When DH has days off work, I try to spend them with him, instead of tied to the computer. It also helps the TWW go by quicker. :) 

I am not SS with this; I just think I'm not getting over my cold very well. Today at church, I started feeling extremely dizzy and hot. This led to some nausea and a headache. No fever during any of this so I have no clue what it was about. Do you guys think this will effect my chances of getting/staying pregnant (if I am)?

Most recent crazy horny DH statement: {as I am asking his opinion of some pants at the store} 
Me: Do you think these will look good on me?
Him: Yeah... If I'm wearing them while on top of a nude you.

Seriously. lol


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:
Happy Valentine's Day to you all!
Am rushing off to work, but I promised Id message you all with my HPT result, so here it is....

:bfn:

oh well, theres always next month right? I know I always say to everyone else: "its not over til the witch arrives", but a BFN at 14DPO doesnt look good, does it?
Good luck to all my fellow Vday testers, Hope you get a better result than me.
And I hope you all have a lovely night with your OHs.
Much love xx


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, just popping in to say hi :)

Samiam, have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## BellasMummy

Sorry for the BFN Shell :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Bon Voyage soon hon! Yum to mexican food.

*Shell* - sorry to your bfn :hugs:

:dust: to you all!


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning everyone..
I had a weird dream that i was paos and there were lines all over the place on it and it was inconclusive..everyone was telling me it was positive but i just couldn't make it out..lol..and there were babies everywhere..i mean i was pregnant with like more than one..even though my test had lines and i thought they were inconclusive i was still preggo with more than one???..am i :wacko: or what???:shrug:
so i got up at 4am and paos...and of course it was a :bfn:...i am not in a completely sma just yet..i know 9dpo is early:dohh:..but when i went to wipe after peeing i wiped a little old brownish mucous..so since that happened..i decided to check my cp and cm to see if af was on her way..which usually becomes soft and low when af is near..(i know cervical position itself is not a good indicator because cp does change positions frequently throughout the day but it was firm and high when i'm normally soft and low and open when af is near..what i was checking was the soft/firmness of it)..anyway i thought cm might be pink/brown tinged if af was close but nope..creamy white..maybe was left over blood from my dh and i having :sex: yesterday????what do you think???sorry for tmi.. so am still waiting..and kind of blah about all of it..not got a pma or sma..it's just in between..
neffie ...does this make me ss..i hope not..they were things that were indeed real..
Happy Valentine's Day to you all..and good luck to everyone else testing..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - It might be implantation spotting. I had pinky spotting after an 8DPO session with OH and freaked out of course. Then I had brownish spotting at 11/12 DPO. You are still in the game hon and these could actually be good signs FXed for you :dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

Morning Ladies!

Well I got a :bfn: this morning.

But I know I am still very early so not thinking anything of it at the mo! I just wanted to test on VDay!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks grand..:hugs:..
i hope it turns out well indeed but just in that blah no ss attitude..kind of like if it happens hooray..of course i'll be over the moon on:cloud9: but if it doesn't i may have to take a break if ob tells me i have to...boooo
what dpo did you get a bfp..
samiam...i do hope you have a safe :plane: ride..
shell..sorry for your :bfn:..maybe something surprising will happen such as a :bfp: in a few days since you might have ovulated late???
Bella...you sound like me..i did it because i am a poas addict with these ic's lying around...figured i'd give them a try..but we are still in the game right??


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Love,

Sorry for you BFN! But think you are defo still in with a chance, 9DPO is very early! FX'd for you! I too am a POAS addict!!

I am only 8DPO but AF due Wed and I did have a temp dip today so not feeling very hopeful now :wacko:

FX'd for us both!xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

bean...my af should be here on wed or thursday..i hope we both yield some good results


----------



## grandbleu

loveanurse1 said:


> thanks grand..:hugs:..
> i hope it turns out well indeed but just in that blah no ss attitude..kind of like if it happens hooray..of course i'll be over the moon on:cloud9: but if it doesn't i may have to take a break if ob tells me i have to...boooo
> what dpo did you get a bfp..

I got my bfp 12 dpo with afternoon pee...it was light (I think because it was diluted later in the day) but it was there!


----------



## LiSa2010

morning ladies!!

happy valentine's day!! we celebrated vday on Saturday so nothing special going on today...lol

Shell/Bellas/Love: sorry for your BFN.. :hugs:

:hi: everyone!

well it's a BFN at 11DPO...AF is supposed to show up tomorrow or Wednesday. had some brownish CM this morning which tells me she's on her way....I also had bad lower abdominal pain yesterday, AF or implantation cramps IDK...lol. well Im pretty sure Im out this month.. lots of baby dust to everyone testing today...good luck, FXd for your :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa* - :hugs: sorry for the bfn...I had a bit of brown spotting dpo11/12 and mild cramping...I hope this is implantation related. :dust:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone! :hi:

Sam - I hope that the sun in AZ brings you much much needed RnR....bring on the mexican food....yummmm!! Hope they're able to sort out your shoulder. I'll be hunting you down if you don't send updates. :ninja: :haha:
Have a great flight!

Mum - :wave:. Glad to see that things are going well.

Amber - That menu sounds delish!! I absolutely love risotto. \\:D/ By the way, what's the 411 on the :test:??? I see that you don't have today's temp recorded on your chart. Hope it's good news. :)

Beth - SMA cannot win. [-X Good luck for when you test. Hope you get your V-day BFP. :thumbup: Good to see that your OH is in the mood even after O. :winkwink:

Shell - Sorry that you got a BFN. :hugs: But if I recall correctly, didn't you get your last BFP a whole week after AF was due??? I still say that it's not over until the :witch: shows. Hang in there!

Love - Booo to the BFN, but it's still really early. The bleeding that you had might have well been an IB. I hope your dream turns into reality in a few days. Fingers x for you. :flower:

Bella - Sorry for the BFN. When are you testing next? You're right...it's still very early, so there's still hope. :thumbup:

Lisa - Sorry about the BFN. :( Hope the :witch: stays away.

AFM, had a marvellous day yesterday with OH. Gosh, I love him so much!! :kiss: Thank you to everyone for the anniversary wishes. :) Last night, I had the most beautiful dream. That we were with OH's niece...and guess who she was smiling at, and playing with...our baby boy who had just started walking!!! Gosh, he was truly the most beautiful little being I'd ever seen. I remember every detail of it...absolutely beautiful!! Even though the dream eventually ended when I woke up, I had the biggest smile on my face. :)

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY ALL!!!!*


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell/Bellas/Love/Lisa--:hugs: sorry for your BFNs. Hopefully these are just delayed BFPs for you ladies, remember, it is not over until the hag shows her ugly head!

AFM--temp dropped big this am, so I almost didn't test. But then, I have had some strange dreams over the weekend, including last night. Friday night, I dreamed of my DH's grandmother who passed away a year and a half ago. I have never had a dream about her before. She and my DH were extremely close, so we had decided back in our first pregnancy that, if we ever have a little girl, she will be named after her. So in my dream, she was here visiting, and not talking much, just smiling at us.

Last night, I had a dream I took a pregnancy test, only when I turned it over after using it, it was a test with all these windows and lines and medical terms I didn't understand. So I took it to a nurse (who just happened to be hanging out in our house--lol) who said, "Oh hun, this is not a pregnancy test, this is a test to see if your baby is doing ok, and see here? Everything says the baby is doing great!" I tried to explain to her that I had not taken a pregnancy test yet, so how could that test be accurate, and she just smiled. So I finally got a pregnancy test in my dream and it was positive.

SOOOOOO...in spite of my temp, and based solely upon my dreams, I tested this morning:

:cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9:

Hooray! And on Valentine's Day too! I ran out to DH, who was still in bed watching his morning sports show, gave him a kiss and said "I have someone else who would like to wish you Happy Valentine's Day" and showed him the test. You know what he did? He gave me a High Five! LOL that is so him! Then he said "Waffles!" (which is a personal joke between us from a movie we saw, where anytime the characters did something good, they got Waffles)

So that is my story! Very happy, scared, excited, etc. etc. Still can't believe it happened! 

My rundown of this cycle/symptoms/etc.

1. Big glass of grapefruit juice every morning starting at CD10 through 4DPO. I really do believe this helped my CM a lot!
2. Temping and OPKs, and I got digital ones (the clear blue smiley face ones) this month to be sure of my O. 
3. LOTS OF :sex:! We had sex every day for 3 days prior to O, my day of O, and the day after O. 
4. Caffeine freeze starting 10 dpo. I read somewhere (I can't remember where) that caffeine can cause issues with implantation, so I quit cold turkey as I got close to my O.
5. DPO symptoms:
1-6 dpo--no symptoms. I also was not SSing this month, so any little twinge or anything like that, I did not write down or record.
7-9dpo--Things started to change. I was very wet "down there" and this has continued on up through today (12dpo). I usually dry up after I O. Instead, I had lots of creamy CM. I also noticed that things started to taste "off"--like any juice I would drink tasted dull and flat. I was also getting very dehydrated, which at first I thought was due to a cold, but again, has continued on through today. Bad headaches, almost like migraines. 
10-12dpo--TMI Warning: my urine started to smell funny. Usually, when AF is about to come, my urine gets an irony smell to it. Instead, it was smelling very strong and almost sweet. 
12dpo--tested and :bfp:!!

I hope that info helps! Like I said, I was NOT SSing for most of this cycle, so I probably missed a few things that I probably should have noticed, but I only took note of things that were really bizarre/different for me.

I'm also hoping my dreams this weekend are a good omen for the success of this pregnancy! 

Ok, I have to calm down now and actually work! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## milosmum

Neffie - thats ounds like a lovely dream - hopefully it is the start of something exciting!!!

Lisa, Shellney, Bella and Love - sorry about the BFNs. I wouldn't trust those ICs - mine was negative in the morning on and IC and that evening I tested with a FRER and you guys saw the lines!

Hope everyone is having a lovey dovey valentines day xxx


----------



## milosmum

Amberylll you slipped that in there while i was typing - CONGRATULATIONS - that is soooo exciting and I love the fact that your DH gave you a high five!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, Happy Valentines Day to you all, hope you all have a wonderful day!

Sorry to the BFNs... but your all not out yet.. not till the witch shows!

AFM-6-7dpo.. and feeling good.. I do have "symptoms" but trying so hard to think about them or read into them at all.. Testing is tempting but I know a negative will be there.. way to early.. waiting until at least Thurs-Fri to test.. good luck to all of you testing!!


----------



## loveanurse1

omg..amber...congrats..:wohoo:..
how exciting..and what a great dream..something you should writed down for memory sake..
milo's mum..you used ic and they were negative...wow..that gives me hope..but i think i am going to wait a few more days before taking another test


----------



## lilrojo

Amberyll-Congrats!! wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months..


----------



## neffie

Amberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! YAY, that's awesome!!!! CONGRATS!! :yipee: How great that you get your :bfp: on V-Day. :dance: Cool reaction by your OH by the way. ;) I'm so happy for you, and I do believe that this is your forever baby. :)

p.s. I hope you're going to post a pic of the test. :winkwink:


----------



## milosmum

loveanurse1 said:


> omg..amber...congrats..:wohoo:..
> how exciting..and what a great dream..something you should writed down for memory sake..
> milo's mum..you used ic and they were negative...wow..that gives me hope..but i think i am going to wait a few more days before taking another test

Yeah IC was USELESS! There was absolutely no line on it at all - and I did one at 11dpo and one at 13dpo. You couldn't see anything when you looked at it straight on. I turned it on its side to look at the absorbant bit and there was an obvious pink mark where the control line was and a tiny pinkish smudge where the test line should have been. that was the only thing that made me suspicious. That was with FMU - then that afternoon after my seriously sore boobs incident at work I decided to use a 'proper' test and my FRER was positive clear as day.

If in doubt ditch the ICs and treat yourself to a FRER!

Good luck to everyone still to test xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Holy Smokes!

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s​*

Excellent Vday for you *Amber*! H&H 9 months :happydance: 

Lovely dream...I had one too so I'm a big believer in them!


----------



## Amberyll23

Thank you so much ladies! I'm still in a state of shock. 

Neffie: I saved the test but have yet to take a pic of it. I will be sure to do that when I get home and post it for you!


----------



## kizzyt

wonderful news Amber, so happy for you!! I tested based on a dream too (although in mine I had dream cheated and was having someone else's baby!! but the same thing happened in my first preg eek) and I got my BFP that night. Check out our subconsciences!! I love the high five too, my OH and I touched fists when I got mine :)


----------



## loveanurse1

milosmum..thanks..i may have to give it a try in a couple of days if my af doesn't arrive..


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Congrats Amber!!!

I am so over the moon with all these :bfp:s!!! 

:yipee::wohoo:

:yipee::wohoo:

:yipee::wohoo:

:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:yipee: *CONGRATULATIONS AMBER* :yipee:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:​


----------



## sar0417

WOW!!! Congrats Amber!!!! Have a very healthy and happy 9 months :happydance: Brilliant News!! :thumbup:

I will be joining the :BFN: club today! :( oh well maybe next month :D

Good luck to anyone yet to test :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Sar* - :hugs: Sorry for the bfn.


----------



## neffie

sar0417 said:


> WOW!!! Congrats Amber!!!! Have a very healthy and happy 9 months :happydance: Brilliant News!! :thumbup:
> 
> I will be joining the :BFN: club today! :( oh well maybe next month :D
> 
> Good luck to anyone yet to test :dust:

Sorry to hear about the BFN Sar. :( When is AF due?


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - your chart is looking awesome! just saying...:winkwink:


----------



## neffie

Thanks Grand. ;) I hope it continues to stay that way. [-o&lt; I have a 14 day LP, so I guess it's still kinda early.


----------



## Amberyll23

sar--so sorry to hear of the bfn hun. when is af due, could you possibly be testing early?

neffie--I agree, with Grand, that is a fine-looking chart lady!


----------



## sparkle

Amber- congratulations Hun that's wonderful!!! I wish you much joy and health through your pregnancy. Xxxx


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all
Shell, Love, Bellas, Sar - I agree with others - not over yet - maybe tested to early.

Love - I am due af Friday I think - so not to far apart fro you. 

Amber - congratulationsssssssss thats fab news.

AFM: had my progesterone blood test today to see if I have ovulated. Fingers crossed.

Also getting concerned about all these dreams coming true - last night I dreamt that I was part of the scooby doo gang and was running away from dinosaurs. OMG


----------



## neffie

Beanwood said:


> Also getting concerned about all these dreams coming true - last night I dreamt that I was part of the scooby doo gang and was running away from dinosaurs. OMG

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:....Too funny bean! :laugh2: 

p.s. Hope you caught that huevo! :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL Bean, that was too funny...

the other day I had a dream that hubby and I were sleeping and all of a sudden there was this huge dog growling at us while we were sleeping and I covered my face with the comforter, (LOL like that would happen in real life, right!?, my *ss would have been running outa there so fast..LOL) then suddenly, there was no growling anymore and I went to peek and there was the cutest little puppy looking at us....he was so cute...

LOL


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--my advice to you today is to avoid colorful vans and keep a look out for any large scaled beasties! :winkwink:

I really want to post more today, but work is so hectic for a Monday! Arg, being a supervisor can really suck sometimes! So all I can do is keep thanking all of you wonderful ladies for your beautiful well wishes. I don't know what I would do without you guys! :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

I have had small beasties (40 infact) and made a big green dinosaur - does that count. Can't account for the van though. Ohhh just remembered in the traffic tonight there was a dishy bloke in a van behind me. Maybe thats it. XX


----------



## Lisa7

Congratulations Amber. So happy for you. Yipee.:happydance:

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs. You're not out until the witch arrives.


----------



## BellasMummy

Congratulations Amber!!!!

Lovely news on VDay for you xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATS Amber!!! So happy for you :D


----------



## mumatmadhouse

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wow Amber, congratulations honey. what a fab valentines gift. Wishing you a very H&H 9months.

sorry to the ladies who got bfn's today, like lisa said your not out till:witch: arrives, fx'd

bean, thanks for the laugh hun, much needed :thumbup:

hello to everyone else:wave:, hope you are all well and enjoyed the day/evening

AFM: I'm good and still waiting by the phone for my bestie:coffee:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm FINALLY here! FF confirmed Oday today, woop! 
I'm going to try and kep a PMA during this 2ww...I'm a little nervous that we only :sex: the day before and then not much before and none since (hubbies new job) so I'm hoping the 1 good lot of :spermy: there will be enough to fertilize me :D

Great to see some more :bfp: can't believe 15 from this thread already!


----------



## shelleney

CONGRATULATIONS AMBER! :yipee:
Wow, Hun, a Valentines Day BFP. im soooo happy for you.
Trully hope this is your forever baby :dust:
xx


----------



## jx6

Amberyll23 said:


> Shell/Bellas/Love/Lisa--:hugs: sorry for your BFNs. Hopefully these are just delayed BFPs for you ladies, remember, it is not over until the hag shows her ugly head!
> 
> AFM--temp dropped big this am, so I almost didn't test. But then, I have had some strange dreams over the weekend, including last night. Friday night, I dreamed of my DH's grandmother who passed away a year and a half ago. I have never had a dream about her before. She and my DH were extremely close, so we had decided back in our first pregnancy that, if we ever have a little girl, she will be named after her. So in my dream, she was here visiting, and not talking much, just smiling at us.
> 
> Last night, I had a dream I took a pregnancy test, only when I turned it over after using it, it was a test with all these windows and lines and medical terms I didn't understand. So I took it to a nurse (who just happened to be hanging out in our house--lol) who said, "Oh hun, this is not a pregnancy test, this is a test to see if your baby is doing ok, and see here? Everything says the baby is doing great!" I tried to explain to her that I had not taken a pregnancy test yet, so how could that test be accurate, and she just smiled. So I finally got a pregnancy test in my dream and it was positive.
> 
> SOOOOOO...in spite of my temp, and based solely upon my dreams, I tested this morning:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Hooray! And on Valentine's Day too! I ran out to DH, who was still in bed watching his morning sports show, gave him a kiss and said "I have someone else who would like to wish you Happy Valentine's Day" and showed him the test. You know what he did? He gave me a High Five! LOL that is so him! Then he said "Waffles!" (which is a personal joke between us from a movie we saw, where anytime the characters did something good, they got Waffles)
> 
> So that is my story! Very happy, scared, excited, etc. etc. Still can't believe it happened!
> 
> My rundown of this cycle/symptoms/etc.
> 
> 1. Big glass of grapefruit juice every morning starting at CD10 through 4DPO. I really do believe this helped my CM a lot!
> 2. Temping and OPKs, and I got digital ones (the clear blue smiley face ones) this month to be sure of my O.
> 3. LOTS OF :sex:! We had sex every day for 3 days prior to O, my day of O, and the day after O.
> 4. Caffeine freeze starting 10 dpo. I read somewhere (I can't remember where) that caffeine can cause issues with implantation, so I quit cold turkey as I got close to my O.
> 5. DPO symptoms:
> 1-6 dpo--no symptoms. I also was not SSing this month, so any little twinge or anything like that, I did not write down or record.
> 7-9dpo--Things started to change. I was very wet "down there" and this has continued on up through today (12dpo). I usually dry up after I O. Instead, I had lots of creamy CM. I also noticed that things started to taste "off"--like any juice I would drink tasted dull and flat. I was also getting very dehydrated, which at first I thought was due to a cold, but again, has continued on through today. Bad headaches, almost like migraines.
> 10-12dpo--TMI Warning: my urine started to smell funny. Usually, when AF is about to come, my urine gets an irony smell to it. Instead, it was smelling very strong and almost sweet.
> 12dpo--tested and :bfp:!!
> 
> I hope that info helps! Like I said, I was NOT SSing for most of this cycle, so I probably missed a few things that I probably should have noticed, but I only took note of things that were really bizarre/different for me.
> 
> I'm also hoping my dreams this weekend are a good omen for the success of this pregnancy!
> 
> Ok, I have to calm down now and actually work! Hope everyone has a great day!

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Ok, hopefully I can get this picture thing to work first try!

My BFP PICS!!
 



Attached Files:







December2010scansunsorted 520.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8









December2010scansunsorted 516.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--:happydance:grats on the O!!!:happydance: I hope you caught that egg this month!!


----------



## LiSa2010

grey: YaY!!!! FXd for you sweety! :hugs:

amber: congrats again!!! :happydance:

bean: when do you get your results back? good luck!

:hi: everyone!!

AFM: felt a little sad yesterday cuz i really thought i was preggers and wanted to surprise hubby but no such luck. but Im feeling much better today. been mostly spotting right now. the witch hasnt shown her full face yet....

happy tuesday!!!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..good for you..
I am headed out to my ob to see what is to be done for this cyst..had an emotional breakdown yesterday..and i 'm sure i'll have another today..my babies due date is today..i was hoping to be pregnant again to help soften the blow of not having my twins here.. unfortuneately i don't think this is my month..i had more spotting last night at work..so i believe the witch will show her nasty self any day now..i do have a slimmer of hope always until she rears her nasty head..
hope everyone else is having a good tuesday..


----------



## Amberyll23

lisa--:hugs: I am glad to hear you are feeling better today, and I hope the witch stays away! Sending happy thoughts and PMA to you today!:hugs:

Love--:hugs: to you also, I will be thinking about you today and keeping you in my thoughts. I also hope the witch stays away for you! :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Love - thinking of you today also.

Lisa - Sorry you felt so sad yesterday, sending you a hug also. 

I can probably get my results tom. Am quite scared to phone, I just don't want to hear the words "no ovulation" again. Uggghhhh must be brave. XX


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!

bean: I hope you hear good news from your test results tomorrow...FXd :hugs:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone!

Lisa/Love - Sorry you guys were so down yesterday. :hugs: Hope the :witch: stays away!

Bean - Hope you get some good news regarding that :bodyb:. :thumbup:

Grey - Welcome back! A big :yipee: to FF finally confirming the big O! :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing good.

10 dpo here, and today's temps dipped some, booooo. Still have a few days to go before testing though, so we'll see how things pan out. I guess tomorrow's temps may give me a little more insight as to what's in store, as usually they start declining around 11 dpo. If they continue to go down, I may not even test. No point in wasting a test and making it worse by seeing a BFN, if I already know the :witch: is on her way. Hope that's not the case though. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--your temp is still really up there, even with the slight dip! Keeping my fx'd!!!

Bean--hope you get GOOD news with your test results!!!


----------



## milosmum

lovely lines amberyll!

Good luck this month grey - I hope you caught the eggy xx


----------



## sparkle

Love- I'm thinking of you, due dates are just so hard :hugs:

remember ladies- you aren't out til she shows her head xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

i am completely blown away and haven't really stopped crying..my appt did NOT go like I had planned..apparently my cyst is the size of a baseball and i have to have surgery on monday..and in the process of taking care of this cyst..i will most likely be losing my ovary..and i have a 1.5cm cyst on my rt ovary...she said that she will try to salvage my ovary but doesn't forsee that happening..she did say that my right ovary will take over and ovulate every month..i am not feeling so great and hopeful right now..i guess my ttc will be put on hold for who knows how long..and i pray that the cyst on the right goes away and doesn't grow as this one did..


----------



## neffie

Amberyll23 said:


> Neffie--your temp is still really up there, even with the slight dip! Keeping my fx'd!!!

Thanks Amber. I hope you're right. Loving the lines on your test by the way. Very pretty! :thumbup:



loveanurse1 said:


> i am completely blown away and haven't really stopped crying..my appt did NOT go like I had planned..apparently my cyst is the size of a baseball and i have to have surgery on monday..and in the process of taking care of this cyst..i will most likely be losing my ovary..and i have a 1.5cm cyst on my rt ovary...she said that she will try to salvage my ovary but doesn't forsee that happening..she did say that my right ovary will take over and ovulate every month..i am not feeling so great and hopeful right now..i guess my ttc will be put on hold for who knows how long..and i pray that the cyst on the right goes away and doesn't grow as this one did..

Oh Love...so sorry to hear that. :nope: I really hope that they are able to save the ovary. As for the right ovary, I'm assuming that they're going to remove that cyst altogether, while they're working on the left one?? Gosh, I hope so. I have you in my thoughts, and I hope you have a speedy recovery from all this. Vent all you want on here....we're here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

love--oh love, I am so sorry that you got such terrible news. :nope: I really hope that the MD is able remove the cyst successfully and save your ovary as well as address the other cyst without any further growth or harm. :hugs: and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## loveanurse1

a part of me is praying for a miracle..that when they get the hcg bloodwork back they'll say..whoa..wait..can't do surgery..you are pregnant..wouldn't that be a lovely surprise..i highly doubt it....you can pinch me now...that day dream is over..lol
i will be out of work for two weeks and harassing all of you ladies..you won't be rid of me so soon..lol..i am just having a debbie downer day as my hubby calls it..(my name is debbie..lol)
i cried for a while and now i am praying God will still give me a miracle..I have that much faith in HIM


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry to hear about this Love...hopefully you're miracle happens and you are pregnant - but if not, I hope you're blessed with the strength you need to get through this ordeal :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

love: oh sweety, i am glad to read that at least you have a little PMA after hearing the terrible news. vent away. I will still be here so you can harrass me all you want... :thumbup:

when are you going in for the surgery? i wish you a safe surgery and a speedy recovery so you can TTC very soon. 

you will be in my thoughts and prayers...

:hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey ladies,

Love - So sorry hun :hugs:

I am on 9dpo and another bfn and temp dip this morn, I'm not holding out much hope. Feeling really down, I really thought I had done everything possible this month.

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beanwood

Love I am so sorry that you have recieved that news. Will be here ready to listen/read when you need to vent. Oh and I hope this is ok to say, but I do know somebody who conceived with one ovary without much trouble at all. XX


----------



## Lisa7

Love so sorry to hear your news. I will be hoping and praying for you to have the best outcome possible.:hugs:


----------



## milosmum

Love so sorry to hear your news, prayng your HCG is lovely and high but if not then I hope your recovery from this is really quick and you can get back to TTC asap xxx


----------



## sar0417

Thanks Grand, Neffie, Amber

I am now 11dpo and even today its still BFN. I would have thought it would have shown by now so I dont think its my month :(

I have never felt so pregnant and even my OH said ive started to get all hormonal but nothing, I cried out of happiness for a women when a baby was born at one born every minute the other day!! - this is not normal for me :wacko:

I had implantation bleed at 10dpo and ive had bad cramping since 5dpo 

It must be my mind playing tricks on me :haha:

Going to sit back and wait for AF to get me Thursday :coffee:


----------



## LiSa2010

Sar: you are still in it...I've read that it takes a few days after bean implants to get a :bfp: your HCG levels rises right after implantation...give it a few days and test if AF doesnt show up... FXd for you!!!


----------



## sar0417

loveanurse1 said:


> i am completely blown away and haven't really stopped crying..my appt did NOT go like I had planned..apparently my cyst is the size of a baseball and i have to have surgery on monday..and in the process of taking care of this cyst..i will most likely be losing my ovary..and i have a 1.5cm cyst on my rt ovary...she said that she will try to salvage my ovary but doesn't forsee that happening..she did say that my right ovary will take over and ovulate every month..i am not feeling so great and hopeful right now..i guess my ttc will be put on hold for who knows how long..and i pray that the cyst on the right goes away and doesn't grow as this one did..

Awww :( :( Im here for you if you need to chat.. Im so sorry to hear this.. Stay strong :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

can't sleep...woke up thought my af had arrive..and nope not here...sure it will show up today,tomorrow or thursday????anyone's guess now..
sar0...i too thought i did everything right this month...but i am holding out some hope that ...there will be NO surgery due to a bfp on my hcg bloodwork...time will tell..


----------



## sar0417

Lisa - Thank u! I just gotta feeling the witch is going ruin for me again. Are you testing again or is she shown her ugly face? :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sar - Sorry about the BFN. If it helps, when I got pregnant last time, I had implantation spotting as well at 10 dpo. I testing at 11 dpo, and that test was white as snow. I then tested at 14 dpo, and got my BFP. So hang in there...there's still hope. Try to hold out until Thursday if you can. The wait may be harder, but I personally feel that getting disappointed on a daily basis when you see that BFN is equally bad, if not worse. It is such an emotional downer! Good luck. Hope you see that :bfp: in a few days. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

love: :hugs: :hugs:

sar: I had brown discharge yesterday morning and last night I had some pinkish/reddish discharge. this morning at 6:30am, i had a pale pinkish discharge and have not had anything since then.. Im also having lite cramps....Im thinking that it's IB. Im 12DPO and I've read that you can have IB anywhere from 6 to 12 DPO so I'm keeping my FXd! AF was due today possibly tomorrow....

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Aw Sar hold out a bit longer

Mine is similar to Neffie - I had about 3 bfns, before I got a bfp. Even the morning I was due a 4 day before due test barely showed a line. Fingers crossed you have just tested to early. XX

AFM - WOW I have some serious pmt tonight. XX


----------



## sar0417

Love - I really need to keep up to date on this! Sorry Love! Sounds like you are having a really tough time at the minute. I was so scared when I had my cysts and I was pregnant. If you are pregnant I think that when you get to the second trimester, when surgery is safer, they can you the opportunity for surgery. No so sure with your situation tho. I hope you get the best possible outcome :hugs:

Its never easy is it all this TCC is it x


----------



## sar0417

LiSa2010 said:


> love: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> sar: I had brown discharge yesterday morning and last night I had some pinkish/reddish discharge. this morning at 6:30am, i had a pale pinkish discharge and have not had anything since then.. Im also having lite cramps....Im thinking that it's IB. Im 12DPO and I've read that you can have IB anywhere from 6 to 12 DPO so I'm keeping my FXd! AF was due today possibly tomorrow....
> 
> :hugs:

That sound just what I had y'day at 10dpo. I think theres a really good chance that we could have just implanted a little late then.. I hope so anyway! fxd :hugs:

Bean - Thank you! I will try! :hugs:
Neffie - Thank you, yea its really draining isnt it. Im going hold out as best as I can for thursday and pop on here and let you all know how i get on x


----------



## LiSa2010

sar: oh wow...you got me excited now...LOL. I'll keep everything crossed for us...

is anyone else testing this week/end? FXd for you as well..

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

I'm due to test on Saturday. But will play it by ear. If my temps start to nose dive, then I won't. I do hope though that I get a shot to POAS. :winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

oh Neffie, keeping my FXd for you!!! 

if AF doesn't arrive today or tomorrow, I will test on Thursday or Friday....I have 2 FRER and those things are expensive so don't want to waste anymore on bfns :winkwink:


----------



## Beanwood

If I have ovulated I will be due to test Friday/saturday.

I am feeling a bit out already though. Have lower back pain and af pain. Pretty dry down there also (sorry TMI) which are all af signs. Have not been ss for pregnancy symptons but making up for it on period ss. Ugghhh I do my own head in sometimes. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Looks like we have a great batch of weekend testers coming up! So excited for you all and hope you all get your BFPS!!!

sar--if you had an IB on 10dpo, it is quite likely that you would not see a bfp on 11dpo. I agree with the other ladies, give it a couple of days and test again!

lisa--oooh! FX'd for the IB and your BFP!!!

love--:hugs: I am holding out hope for you too!


----------



## mumatmadhouse

:flower::wave: everyone, hope you are all well today


Love- sorry to hear your news:hugs: thinking of you and hoping you get the best news with the bloods. if surgery happens then i hope it all goes smoothly and you have a speedy recovery back to ttc

lisa10 and sar- fx'd for the ib:thumbup:

neffie- fx'd for that bfp hun

bean- fx'd for you too hun, and i totally know where you're coming from about doing your own head in:dohh:


afm- doing ok, i think, lol. still waiting by the phone:-=


----------



## shelleney

Good evening ladies :hi:

First of all Love :hugs: i have been thinking of you today, with it being the due date of your twins. It was my due date a few weeks ago, and its so hard, if you need to talk you know where I am.
I then come on here, and see that you all also had some terrible news today. I am so sorry Hun. I hope that you are already pregnant, so that they will have to wait before operating. Otherwise, I hope the surgery goes well, and that it doesnt affect you chances when TTC afterwards.
Thinking of you :hugs:

neffie, you have a great memory Hun. Yes, I did keep getting BFNs for a week after my AF was due, before finally getting my BFP last time. You do know the right things to say to keep my PMA going. FXd you're right, and thats just how my body works.
as for you, I hope your temps go back up, and that you are able to POAS at the weekend. Really hope you get your BFP this cycle Hun. FXd for you!

Sar, I hope that you just tested too early, and then when you come to test in a few days it shows a BFP. Keep up the PMA until then!

Lisa, hope the witch stay away. FXd for you!

Hi to anyone I missed :hi:

As for me: CD32, 15DPO, and no BFP or AF. Hmm, im not liking this limbo at all. Gonna test again in the morning (only 7 hours away) if AF doesnt arrive in the night. Will keep you posted....
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Fx'd for you Shell!


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies for your kind words..i didn't sleep well today..so i am ignoring this surgery business for the moment and wanted to say: as i completely forgot to mention it, due to my appt this morning
while i was at work last i had a small blob of pale yellow snot like mucous with a bit of pink tinged in it last night..it was just a sniff of pink... and since then ,,,nothing :shrug:
so i am waiting to test either til the :witch: shows up or this fri/sat..like i said..it's anyone's guess


----------



## neffie

Love - I so hope that what you had last night was an implantation bleed. Although, I'd much rather that you got a BFP without any annoying cysts present, I sure hope that you're going to have to avoid that surgery for the time being due to getting your :bfp:. I have everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Love- thinking of you. I'm really sorry to read this news. A friend of mine only has 1 ovary and her other has compensated and she how has a beautiful almost 9 month old. There is hope xx

Shell- limbo land is so tricky. Sending :hugs:

neffie- keep up the pma. And good luck. X

to all ladies testing soon- wishing you all lots of :dust: and :bfp:

afm- cd10 just about to start with the opks. I've gone for the expensive digis this month as it's going to be our last month using them. The bding has commenced!!


----------



## shelleney

Morning all :hi:

Just a quick update before I leave for work:

:bfn: at 16DPO

still no AF either :wacko:

Hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## grandbleu

Morning -

*Shell* - boo to bfn's in the morning. :hugs:

*Love* - :hugs: I'm so sorry about this surgery business - we will be here throughout it. Let us know what's going on.

*Lisa* - good luck testing! :dust:

*Bean* - hope that these mysterious period ss will turn into something positive :winkwink:

*Sar* - I agree with others wait a couple more days. :dust:

*Neffie* - FXed for you as well!


----------



## BellasMummy

Shell - sorry for BFN :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

love: I really hope it's implantation bleed. I will keep everything crossed for you too. :hugs:

sparkle: hope you O soon and catch the egg!! 

shell: sorry for your bfn, limbo sucks! :hugs:

grand: glad to see you on here, how r u and baby?

bellas: when r u testing?

afm: CD1 - AF came full blown today right on schedule! ugly :witch:

:hi: everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## BellasMummy

Hey Ladies,

I still can't quite believe what I am about to write! But........

I got my :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

BOO sorry she got you *Lisa* :hugs:. The first day is the worst and then the hope meter goes up after that. 

*AFM*: Still here and worried of course...so far no spotting or any major cramping (just mild every so often and not even every day but I think that is stretching stuff). I'm applying to tons of jobs here trying to get one before I show LOL. So that's taking my mind off of thinking about all my worries. I am finally going to make the dreaded phone call to schedule a scan. I'll let you all know the date...I'm thinking about 7-8 weeks so that there would be enough growth to see something...I've never seen anything on my scans so it would be a new experience. Scary and wondrous.


----------



## grandbleu

*BELLAS*!!!! Sorry to shout your name but I'm so excited - you must have been typing at the same time as me...happy belated Vday cupid's arrow!:kiss:

H&H 9 months love to you and your LO!

:dust:

PS. looks like implantation on DPO9 - pics???


----------



## BellasMummy

Thanks Grand!!

Ah I am so excited but scared too, I really know how you feel!

I am trying to upload pics, but not having much luck, I will keep trying!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG Bellas much congrats!!!!! how many DPO r u?

another graduate YAY!!! cant wait to join you ladies. 

:hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Congrats BellasMummy! xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Thank ladies!

Lisa - I am 10DPO xx hope you are right behind me!
When are you testing?

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

grand: happy to hear u and baby r doing good. i understand how you feel about being worried. cant wait to see your scan pic. i never know what im looking at either especially that early LOL. good luck on the job hunt!!! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

not testing anymore, stupid witch came today :cry:


----------



## BellasMummy

Oh I am sorry Lisa :hugs: xx


----------



## BellasMummy

Here they are x
 



Attached Files:







P1000395.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## grandbleu

Great line *Bellas* for only 10 dpo - I think you've got a real sticky one in there (or twins LOL!)


----------



## BellasMummy

OMG!!

Ah I am so excited! It is mad how there wasn't even a slight line yesterday and now these today! xx


----------



## LiSa2010

BellasMummy said:


> Oh I am sorry Lisa :hugs: xx

no worries.... sweety!

your lines look great for 10DPO!!! like grand said, it's definitely a sticky bean in there...so happy for you....

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Amberyll23

Bellas!!!---:wohoo::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::wohoo:
I am so happy for you and those are GREAT lines for 10dpo!!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!! Awesome!!

Love--I too hope that was an implantation bleed for you hun! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Neffie--Your temps are looking hot, girl! :thumbup:

Sparkle--Good luck with the :sex: hun, go catch that egg!!!

Shell--sorry for the bfn this am. You are not out though, keeping fingers crossed that this is just a delayed BFP for you!!!

Lisa--:hugs: so sorry the witch got you today. I really hope this next cycle is your cycle for your BFP!! :hugs:

Grand--good luck job hunting, I know how stressful that can be! Don't stress too much though!


----------



## GreyGirl

It seems like nearly every time I log on there is another :bfp: it's excellent! Congrats Bellasmummy :D


----------



## milosmum

Congratulations Bellas! Brilliant news and lovely lines for 10 dpo x

Sorry Af got you Lisa that is pants.

Shellney - really hoping this turns into a BFP for you x

Hope evryone else is doing well and looking forwards to more testing news xxx


----------



## neffie

Morning All! :hi:

Sparkle - Good luck with the opks. Hope you catch that huevo. :winkwink:

Shell - Urrrghhhhhhh to the BFN. But the :witch: isn't here, so you're still very much in. I hope it's a repeat of your last BFP, and that it's just taking some time to build up. Sending :dust: your way.

Lisa - Sorry about the BFN. :( I really hope that this is the last time you'll be seeing the :witch: for a while. :hugs:

Bella - *OMG!!!! FABULOUS NEWS!!!* :yipee: I am literally smiling ear to ear as I type this. :D It really makes my day to see more and more ladies on our thread graduating. :) And by the look of those lines at only 10 dpo, don't be surprised missy if you're baking some twins in that oven. :haha: I wish you nothing but a H&H pregnancy. :dust:

Grand - I think you've made a wise decision by holding out to have your first scan. Your reaction is totally understandable, and normal. Look forward to getting more details once you have the date. :winkwink: And good luck on the job hunt. :thumbup:

Amber - :hi: Hope you and little bean are doing well. I see that you've set a date for your first scan. How exciting!! :happydance: Totally hear you on the talking to secretaries to schedule an appointment. They are absolutely clueless!!

Grey - :wave:

Milo - How's it going?

AFM, I have to admit that time is just dragging by since 8 dpo. :blush: I feel like I should already be at 15-16 dpo....sigh!! My temp went back up this morning, but I'm not getting over excited, as I still have a few more days to go before :af: is due. I just want Saturday to get here already, so I have an idea of which direction I'm headed in one way or the other. :shrug:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - your chart is looking very nice! :dust: When are you testing?


----------



## neffie

Thanks Grand. I think I'm going to try and wait it out until Saturday. Time is dragging by as is, so if I test early and get a BFN, it'll only make it harder. :dohh:


----------



## loveanurse1

Good morning ladies..
1st off...:wohoo: bellas....CONGRATS...it seems as if we have an extrememly lucky thread of :bfp:'s
it's so exciting..even with what i am going through..i am truely happy for you ladies all getting your :bfp:'s...it's good to share this journey with you all..
sparkle..i'll either be joining you in the otww soon or heading to the other side with these ladies..time will tell..hope you catch your eggy
neffie..i hope you get your fatty boombalatty :bfp: too..
shell..sorry you woke up to a :bfn:..don't worry..i woke up to that too on monday..
lisa..once again..sorry af gotcha..enjoy some time to mentally gear up for another exciting round of "who can catch the eggy first??""lol
to all my preggo ladies out there...Here's to hoping you have a healthy bout of morning sickness..lol
samiam..i hope you made it safely 
grey..hello to you too..
today i am in tremendous pain..had to relent and take the damn pain meds...still praying for a miracle :bfp:...come friday..I would love to call my dh and tell him the surgery is off due to a blip on the ultrasound screen..
so until the fat hag sings..i am still in this game...i just hope she doesn't make me wait with anticipation then show her head..stupid :witch: that she is..any hoo..
lots of love to you all


----------



## neffie

Love - I'm glad to see all that PMA shining through you, even though you're going through an extraordinarily hard time right now. I *really really really* hope that Friday will give you some excellent news!! :hugs: I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..i must confess...my dh and i have come to an agreement..if i don't get pregnant by next feb..i am going to seek help from fertility specialist. i will be seeking help with iui..(assisted conception)...it is less costly then ivf..costs around 1500.00$$$..so with that in mind..i have a goal and my PMA is shining through..with an occasional bout of tearfulness..even if my right ovary kicks in like my ob said it would..it's just the loss of the ovary and a piece of my womanlyness that makes me sad..:(.


----------



## neffie

I hope you won't have to see that fertility specialist. How about a BFP by this Feb instead of next? That would be way cool! :haha: Your feelings of pain and sadness are more than understandable. I'd be a total wreck if something like that were to happen to me...which is why I commend your PMA. :thumbup: I still hope that if you do have to go into surgery, they can salvage your ovary. [-o&lt;


----------



## loveanurse1

i actually like the first wish better...the :bfp: by this feb..then the second wish..if i do go for surgery they can save my ovary..
other than my d&c..it's the only surgery i have ever had


----------



## loveanurse1

btw neffie..how many dpo are you


----------



## neffie

11 dpo.


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats Bellas that is fan news. So pleased for you.

Lisa so sorr af got you.

Shellney - still no af, so you never know.

LOve - hope you are feeling ok. Hope that your bfp comes and you don't have to see a fertility specialist.
Neffie - hope the 2ww goes quick for you.

Grand - glad you are ok - good luck with the job search.

Hi everyone else

AFM - was not going to phone docs as was to scared to hear what they would say. Gave in at nearly 6.00 but they couldn't tell me the results as the doc had not looked at them. Told to phone back tommorrow. UGGGHHHHH 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## GreyGirl

your chart is looking fabulous neffie!


----------



## sar0417

Shell - Sorry for your bfn again, fxd for u 

Bella - Congratulations!!!! yay! have a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

lisa - sorry the witch got you :hugs: x

Neffie - fxd for you on saturday! 

Love - fxd for you for friday!

Bean - Good luck for tomorra

Good luck to anyone else testing that I missed :hugs:

Well wish me luck for tomorra ladies.. Hopefully either bfp or af will happen because im hating all this waiting :growlmad:

Does anyone know anything about acne? In the last 2 days these huge ugly spots have spread all over my shoulders. They are massive ugly pimples and there are now about 8 of them. I dont know why they have suddenly come on. I feel so rank! :cry: I never get spots like that. Anyone know whats caused it or have had it before?


----------



## shelleney

Evening Ladies :hi:

congratulations bellas! that is fantastic news! heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!
sorry the witch got you lisa. focus on planning your daughters party, and you will be back in the tww before you know it!
good luck with the job hunting grand! hope you and little blue are doing well.
neffie, love, sar: good luck for testing!
bean: good luck for your results tomorrow.

hi to everyone else :hi:

Thanks for all your well wishes. I hate limbo land! give me something - AF or BFP, either one will do! lol. until then, i am waiting :coffee:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Bellasmummy- congratulations!!!

Lisa- I'm sorry the witch came, enjoy your wine!! (and sushi!)

good luck to this mornings testers x

We're off to Brighton with the little man this morning. Bit of sea air and a nice day out. :)


----------



## shelleney

Hope you have a lovely day Sparkle. You deserve it
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

well yesterday ended up being horrid..
i was in so much pain and i called my dr because my pain meds were not working and they made me wait hours before phoning back..(dr was in surgery)..then i had to do an ultrasound to see if my cyst ruptured..which it didn't..so they sent me home..
hours later they phoned my hubby and told him my surgery is on weds and if i continue to have pain like i did go to the er...what a crock..it's the first time i have really been pissed off at my ob..
so not only do i have to wait till next wednesday for my surgery..i woke up at 10mins to 12am and went to the commode and guess who stopped by for a visit...none other then the bitchy :witch: herself..,,so don't know if i get to try this month or not..depends on what the dr says and surgery and all..
hope everyone else is fairing well..on to the otww for me


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - :hugs: So sorry hon...I hope you get this surgery real fast and your pain goes away.


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hey ladies!! just thought i'd stop by and say hey!! :hi: because i havent been here for a few days. Had my bloods taken again yesterday because the bleeding has stopped dont really know whether or not to get my hopes up not had any pregnancy symptoms so thats not a good sign seen as i should be around 4/5 weeks now took pregnancy test this morning still positive but i know that doesnt mean anything really!!

i see a congratulations are in order for Amber :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun!!

how is everyone? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Love: Im so sorry you are having so much pain...praying you have a safe surgery and a speedy recovery. keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.. :hugs:

XxSam: when do you get your test results back? that's great that the bleeding has stopped. I hope you hear good news from your test results. sending you lots of :hugs:

sparkle: enjoy your day out with your family! hope the day is as beautiful as it will be in NY...we're supposed to reach a hight of 56F...pretty warm for February weather.. 

shell: did you test this morning? :hugs:

Sar: how are you? did you test as well? :hugs:

bean: hope it's good news from doc today! :thumbup:

grey: hey girl, how you been?

neffie: did you test as well? :hugs:

samiam: :hi: sweety, hope you're doing well...hope you had a great flight back to the states...

:hi: to all the graduates stopping by to check up on us!!! it's much appreciated! :hugs:

:hi: to all the TWWers :hugs: 

FXd we have more :bfp: s this morning!! good luck ladies!!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

neffie--your chart is still looking so fabulous! Can't wait for your test!

Bean--hope you get good results from the doctor today!

sar--how did testing go? as for acne--i tend to get it during my luteal phase no matter what the outcome, so I really don't have any helpful input there I'm afraid.

shell--how are you doing today hun? 

grey--how is post-o limbo (that's what I call the first 10 days, haha) treating you?

sparkle--I hope you have a lovely day out with your family! 

love--I am so, so sorry that the witch got you. :hugs: I really hope they can take care of your cyst with the absolute best results, and that you are able to TTC again asap! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

xxsam--ty so much for your well wishes! I am so glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped and I am keeping my FX'd that everything is going to turn out ok for you hun!

samiam--I hope you are safely back in the states, enjoying some Arizona sun and getting the answers you need.


----------



## sar0417

Love - :( so sorry to hear that love! thinking of you! :hugs:

Sam - fxd for a sticky bean :hugs:

Lisa, Amber- Im going to go and fetch my test in an hour. The witch hasnt arrived for me yet so fxd. Will pop by later let you know how i got on :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone! :hi:

Shell - Any updates? Did you test today? Limbo land does suck...I hope you get an answer soon. And by answer I mean, your :bfp:. :winkwink:

Sparkle - Have a lovely day with the family. :thumbup:

Love - Sorry that you're in so much pain, and that the :witch: added salt to the wound by showing her ugly face. :( I hope that they're successful with getting out every last one of those cysts, and that you have a speedy recovery & are back on the TTC wagon. :hugs:

SamB - Glad to see that your bleeding has finally stopped. Are you going to have your bloods checked again? Hope your bean is just busy getting sticky in there. :hugs:

Lisa - Are you savoring some wine & sushi for me? :haha: See you back here soon!

Samiam - How's life in AZ treating you? Do tell us what mexican flavored cuisine you have indulged in thus far. :haha: Hope your shoulder's doing better.

Sar - Good luck!!!! Hope you're another addition to our PAL sister thread. :thumbup:

Amber/Grand/Grey - :hi:

AFM, still waiting it out until Saturday. Hope to know what's in store for me in 48 hours. I could go ahead and piddle on that stick, but I seriously will go :wacko: if it's a BFN (this is based on the fact that last time I didn't get my BFP until around the time AF was due...I just have a feeling that I'm one of those gals whose tests won't show positive before then)....I also don't want to deal with the possibility of having a BFP today or tomorrow, and then in turn seeing the :witch: on the day she's due. My motto right now is "what I don't know doesn't hurt!". :shrug: I'm going to be having a lot of "wooo saaaaaa" moments until Saturday, that's for sure!


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck to all the testers..
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies, just checking in, sorry to those the witch got, you will all kick her butt next month...

AFM-9dpo today...wishing time would pass faster so I can know whats up already..


----------



## bethenasia

I've tested twice since Vday. :bfn: each time, but it is on an ic. I'll keep the PMA and purchase a FRER if no af by monday. Last pregnancy, I got a frer + before I got a ic +, but it didn't show up until about a week after af was due.:wacko:

But then again, I lost that baby sooooo..... I don't even know. :(


----------



## Beanwood

Wow loads to read

Love - so sorry that you are having such a horrid time. I hope everything is sorted for you real quick.

Neffie good luck holding out - I am going to try and do the same.

Sar - fingers crossed.


Shell - how are you.

Lisa, Amber.....everybody hello.

AFM - Results - normal so I assuming that means I have ovulated. YEAH...


----------



## LiSa2010

Bean: YaY!! when will you test?


----------



## Beanwood

Maybe saturday - oh I am so nervous I have not poas since my last pregnancy in August, as I knew I hadn't ovulated so never got that far. XX


----------



## sparkle

Ladies- quick word just want to say thank you we had the most wonderful day. Xx


----------



## grandbleu

So happy you all had fun in Brighton! I bet the little man loved it!


----------



## samiam

Hi Ladies!

Phew. I am so jet-lagged that I can barely keep my eyes open past three p.m. (10 Scotland time). The flight wasn't too horrible. The BA flight attendants were very kind--moved people out of my row so I could try to find a way to be comfortable since the flight was 10+ hours. And everyone else helped with my bags. 

So I've seen friends and had a margarita with salt! :happydance: And will be having a breakfast burrito with lots of hot sauce tomorrow morning with a friend. I'm enjoying the sunshine a LOT! And the weather is perfect. In the high 60s with a light breeze. 

On the doctor front, I am making progress!! Today I saw my gyn and we both cried when I told her about the wee bairn :cry:. She's lovely. She also told me that she also had a MC in April and that they are trying again and then we both cried a little bit more. She scheduled an MRI for my shoulder, which will take place in the morning before I see my orthopedic guy, so he'll be able to take a look and schedule surgery on Wed. So excited for that! :happydance: She also gave me some lidocaine patches (thanks for the suggestion, Love!!), so I am in a bit less pain now. 

In terms of the getting preggers thing, she pretty much thinks that I have tissue left over from the MC, which is causing the weird temps and spotting. So I'm now on progesterone tablets for the next five days. Once those are done, I will have my first "official" :witch: since the MC in November. And then she will do an ultrasound to see what's in there (hopefully NOTHING) and will also have a look at the ovaries and the follicles. And if I'm not ovulating, she'll put me on clomid. So I am making progress and feeling more positive about things than I have since November. And I am hoping that she and I end up pregnant at the same time. It would be great to be bump buddies with her!

Thank you so much for all of the well-wishes, dear friends.:flower: I will keep checking in and I hope to see more :bfp:s on here soon!! Lots of love from sunny Arizona. :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Hey everyone,

Ive just tested and got :bfn: and the witch hasnt arrived either. I think she is going to make me wait, let me think im pregnant then pop her head around the door just when I least expect it! :coffee:

Good luck to anyone testing tomorra! :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*SamIam* - Oh I'm in tears (happy ones!) for you and your doctor and the fact she is so awesome and making sure your body gets back in baby form in no time. This is the best decision you made. Sun, Mexican Food, a supportive doctor that gets it. I'm so overjoyed that you will get your cycle back and she is totally on top of finding out what's going on with your cycle. She sounds like an angel. I'm so sorry for her loss too. 

Have fun and enjoy the sun and friends and margaritas with salt (have another one on me please!):drunk:

When are you coming back? When's the shoulder doctor looking at you? 

You sound really well...sorry about the jet lag...what a drag but it means you are up for the early morning sunrises.

Much love!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--YEAH! on those results! :thumbup: FX'd for your testing this weekend!

Sam--sooo good to hear from you hun and glad you are doing better. You SOUND so much better too! More relaxed and ready to tackle what lies ahead. That's what friends, a good margarita, and southwest sun will do for a girl! Sorry to hear of your gyn's loss, and I hope that both of you do share BFPs together! Lots of love back at you! :hugs:

Sparkle--so glad to hear you had a wonderful day! 

sar--sorry for the BFN, but remember, you are not out until the hag shows, fingers crossed that this is just a delayed BFP for you!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sar* - sorry for the BFN :hugs:


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> *SamIam* - Oh I'm in tears (happy ones!) for you and your doctor and the fact she is so awesome and making sure your body gets back in baby form in no time. This is the best decision you made. Sun, Mexican Food, a supportive doctor that gets it. I'm so overjoyed that you will get your cycle back and she is totally on top of finding out what's going on with your cycle. She sounds like an angel. I'm so sorry for her loss too.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the sun and friends and margaritas with salt (have another one on me please!):drunk:
> 
> When are you coming back? When's the shoulder doctor looking at you?
> 
> You sound really well...sorry about the jet lag...what a drag but it means you are up for the early morning sunrises.
> 
> Much love!

Grand: I will have another margarita for you!! :thumbup: The ortho will look at me on Wed afternoon and I hope surgery is quite soon after that. I cannot wait to get it over and done with. You're right that it was the best decision. OH is struggling a bit, but I needed to do it. And he'll see that it was the right thing. How's your bump coming along? :hugs:


----------



## neffie

sam - There you are!! So good to hear from you. :flower: You really do sound like a rejuvenated person. I'm so glad that AZ is bringing you the much needed sun, food, time with friends, and caring doctors. Your Gyn sounds amazing. It's pretty awesome that the two of you got to share those emotional moments together. I do hope that you both get to be bump buddies...that would indeed be awesome! :thumbup: And if I'm understanding correctly, she scheduled your MRI as well? Wow, now that's a novelty for a Gyn! Glad she's getting everything sorted out with your cycles. And your surgery is just around the corner....you'll be healing in a matter of time. :thumbup: Get some rest in the meantime, and of course don't forget to drop us a line. :winkwink: Take care chick!

sar - Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: But I still say it aint over until the :witch: arrives. Is she due today?


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - You can even have 2 or 3 on me :winkwink: 

Yes totally the best decision - OH will have the upgraded version and happier version of SamIam when you get back so he just has to be patient to reap the rewards later :)

LOL what bump!?...I'm not even bloated yet...not worried though my twin sis didn't show till 14-16 weeks. So just playing the waiting and worrying game:wacko:


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> sam - There you are!! So good to hear from you. :flower: You really do sound like a rejuvenated person. I'm so glad that AZ is bringing you the much needed sun, food, time with friends, and caring doctors. Your Gyn sounds amazing. It's pretty awesome that the two of you got to share those emotional moments together. I do hope that you both get to be bump buddies...that would indeed be awesome! :thumbup: And if I'm understanding correctly, she scheduled your MRI as well? Wow, now that's a novelty for a Gyn! Glad she's getting everything sorted out with your cycles. And your surgery is just around the corner....you'll be healing in a matter of time. :thumbup: Get some rest in the meantime, and of course don't forget to drop us a line. :winkwink: Take care chick!

Neffie: Yes, she did schedule my MRI! She's awesome like that. I told her that I wanted to have the MRI done BEFORE I saw the ortho, so he could just look at the image and schedule the surgery. Doing it after I saw him would only delay everything and I need this done ASAP. So she called it in for me. :) I won't forget you girls. I will stop in every few days and see how you all are. :hugs:



grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - You can even have 2 or 3 on me :winkwink:
> 
> Yes totally the best decision - OH will have the upgraded version and happier version of SamIam when you get back so he just has to be patient to reap the rewards later :)
> 
> LOL what bump!?...I'm not even bloated yet...not worried though my twin sis didn't show till 14-16 weeks. So just playing the waiting and worrying game:wacko:

You're right that OH will get the best version of me back, so he just needs to cool his jets right now. Men. .. . :shrug:

Twin sis? How cool! Try not to worry tooo much. I bet you're baking a lovely wee bun in that oven of yours. ;)


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..glad to hear you made it safely back on the ground..and that you have found some answers and relief..and anytime i can help..is my pleasure..and that goes for all of you wonderful ladies..
sar..sorry for your bfn..
imp...hope your vegas fun is filled with just that..fun..hoping you got a :bfp:..can't wait to hear how you are doing
today is much less pain filled...i really think yesterdays pain was related to none other than the :witch: herself...i read somewhere that cysts cause more painful periods and let me tell you..the pain i felt...made me want to die..it was horrid..
now i just have to wait for my surgery on weds....
with all these wonderful :bfp:'s from our femme fetale gang..i wonder..am i going to be left behind:(..
i will be stopping in to say :hi:..but have officially moved over to the otww..
i do have a question for you ladies..since i woke up to the witch like 10mins to midnight..do i count the 17th as cd1 or the 16th since it was truely the 16th still????food for thought..lol


----------



## grandbleu

I'd say the 17th *Love* in my humble opinion. :winkwink: So glad you are in less pain. You won't be left behind hon...no matter what stage we're all at we'll be bouncing all around. Nobody gets left behind until BFPs and babies all around. :baby:


----------



## neffie

Love - Wow, I can't imagine that kind of pain....so glad that you're feeling better today. :hugs: If it were me, I would count the 17th as CD 1. And no, you're not going to be left behind. I can assure you of that. :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sam..glad to hear you made it safely back on the ground..and that you have found some answers and relief..and anytime i can help..is my pleasure..and that goes for all of you wonderful ladies..

Thanks again, Love!! I'm sorry that you are in so much pain. What a mess we are!! And I am glad that we're not going to be left behind. We all are going to get our :bfp:s. :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--No Femme Fetale will ever be left behind! I make sure to read all 3 threads religiously each day, even if I don't have a lot of time to post! We are all here for one another, no matter what stage we are at! :hugs: I won't rest until every one of us has our forever babies wrapped snuggly in our arms!

As for CD--I would say 17th as CD1 also.

Sam--if you are drinking margaritas, can you have one for me too? Preferably with Cabo Wabo!!


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies..i don't know if it's my hormones or me being sentimental..but you make me tear up..:cry:
so i guess i'll change my ticker..i wasn't sure which date to use..
i was scared everyone is going to graduate to the PAL thread and i would be like that children's song..the farmer and the dell..and be the cheese.."the cheese stands alone..the cheese stands alone..hi ho the dairy oh..the cheese stands alone"...who's heard of it???lol...good thing you can't hear me sing..i am a terrible singer..lol..my daughter's don't think so but they love their mommy..wink wink


----------



## grandbleu

I can't wait to badly sing to my baby...I love that he/she won't know I'm tone deaf:flower:

*Love* you're no cheese...:haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

grand..your baby will love you singing to him or her..momma's voice is soothing no matter what..
I AM hoping one thing will come out of this surgery business...i have stalled on my weight loss..i have been so bloated from the cyst..hoping it will take the poochyness from my belly..and i am hoping it will get my cycles back to a 28 day norm and not make me ovulate so late..hoping i will get back to ovualting around cd 17..fx'd for some normalcy..i see the ob/gyn in the am and will be asking her these questions..


----------



## neffie

:rofl: Love....I do know that song, and it doesn't apply to you. :hugs: Let's give ourselves a little more credit ladies...we may not be great singers, but I'd be ready to bet some money that most of us can sing better than some of those jokers on American Idol. :haha:


----------



## grandbleu

I wish instead of a thanks button they had a "like" button but I "like" both your statements girls! Sing on!


----------



## XxSamBxX

Had confirmation today that i have miscarried :cry: guess we'll have to try again lost for words really i kinda expected it to be honest


----------



## Feisty Fidget

:hugs: Much love to you Darling :kiss:


----------



## GreyGirl

XxSamBxX said:


> Had confirmation today that i have miscarried :cry: guess we'll have to try again lost for words really i kinda expected it to be honest

So sorry to hear that :hugs: How far along were you this time? :hugs::nope:


How's everyone doing? 

AFM: I know we're trying not to symptom spot...but I've got sore boobs and my stomach muscles feel tight like I've been doing sit ups...and I certainly haven't...could they mean anything? My temps aren't as good as last time, but then last cycle I wasn't pregnant even with good temps.


----------



## shelleney

Good evening Ladies :hi:

Love, im sorry the stupid witch got you and you are in so much pain :hugs: Good luck with your op on weds.
Beth, sorry for BFN. I hope its just a late BFP. FXd for you :dust:
Bean, congrats on Oing. :thumbup: Good luck for testing on sat!
Samiam, glad everything is going well for you in AZ. Keep in touch. :friends:
Sar, sorry for BFN. Hope you also have a late BFP on its way. Keep up the PMA. :dust:
Neffie, you tempted to test yet? :winkwink:
SamB, I am so sorry hun. My heart goes out to you. :hugs:

AFM: CD34, 17DPO. BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO. still no AF.
will test again tomorrow if witch doesnt arrive in the night. still waiting.... :coffee:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell hope that witch stays away from you and you get your bfp. xx

sam - sorry to hear of your loss.

grey - hope your symptoms are bfp ones - even though we are not really ss. xx


----------



## neffie

XxSamBxX said:


> Had confirmation today that i have miscarried :cry: guess we'll have to try again lost for words really i kinda expected it to be honest

Oh Sam...I'm so sorry. :nope: Even though you say you expected it, I'm not sure it eases the pain any. My thoughts are with you. We're here for you if you need to vent, cry, or talk. :hugs:



GreyGirl said:


> AFM: I know we're trying not to symptom spot...but I've got sore boobs and my stomach muscles feel tight like I've been doing sit ups...and I certainly haven't...could they mean anything? My temps aren't as good as last time, but then last cycle I wasn't pregnant even with good temps.

I'm afraid you're SS Grey. [-X What you're experiencing may mean something, but may not. No point in driving yourself crazy over every twinge and pinch. Just my 2 cents. :flower: Same things with the temps...don't look at specific thresholds, and numbers on the chart or else it will drive you :wacko:. Good luck! Hope that eggy is getting snug in your belly. :thumbup:



shelleney said:


> Neffie, you tempted to test yet? :winkwink:
> 
> AFM: CD34, 17DPO. BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO. still no AF.
> will test again tomorrow if witch doesnt arrive in the night. still waiting.... :coffee:xx

The plan is to test on Saturday Shell. Thinking about all the possibilities of testing ahead of time is just making me :wacko:. Hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow. I've got everything crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

SamB--oh hun, I am so very sorry. :cry: You will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Grey--you are indeed ssing! However, those two symptoms are common in Post-O for any woman pregnant or no. As for temps, every cycle is going to be different, so don't compare Temps themselves with past temps as the Coverline itself is almost never the same. Here's hoping the next few days go quickly for you with a BFP at the end!!

Shell--good luck with your test tomorrow!

Neffie--you have tremendous willpower lady! I don't know how you do it!

Love/Grand--as for singing, I can't wait to sing to my bean also! And you are right love, no matter how good/bad our voices are, the babies will love our singing, because it is US singing to them!! And yes, Neffie, I think most of the world sings better than those on AI!


----------



## GreyGirl

Beanwood said:


> grey - hope your symptoms are bfp ones - even though we are not really ss. xx

Thanks....I will refrain from further...



neffie said:


> I'm afraid you're SS Grey. [-X What you're experiencing may mean something, but may not. No point in driving yourself crazy over every twinge and pinch. Just my 2 cents. :flower: Same things with the temps...don't look at specific thresholds, and numbers on the chart or else it will drive you :wacko:. Good luck! Hope that eggy is getting snug in your belly. :thumbup:

Thank you :) Sorry for SS :( I'm trying really hard not too, honest! I'll try not to post any more possible SS. 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--you are indeed ssing! However, those two symptoms are common in Post-O for any woman pregnant or no. As for temps, every cycle is going to be different, so don't compare Temps themselves with past temps as the Coverline itself is almost never the same. Here's hoping the next few days go quickly for you with a BFP at the end!!

Thanks, I will try not to SS any more. Thanks for letting me know they're common after O. Thanks, me too! Seems like ages away til I can test, again.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Just a quick update before I leave for work....
So, Im CD35, 18DPO.
I had BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO.
Tested this morning and :bfp:

:yipee: OMG! cant quite believe it?!

Will post test pics later.
I just wanna say thank you all so much for your support whilst Ive been TTC. Love you all lots and hope you all get your BFPs soon :dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update before I leave for work....
> So, Im CD35, 18DPO.
> I had BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO.
> Tested this morning and :bfp:
> 
> :yipee: OMG! cant quite believe it?!
> 
> Will post test pics later.
> I just wanna say thank you all so much for your support whilst Ive been TTC. Love you all lots and hope you all get your BFPs soon :dust:
> xx

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so excited and happy for you!!! Wishing you an amazing 9 months :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beanwood

WOWWWWW That is fab. So excited for you. XX

Grey - I think I have ss a little in my head. XX


----------



## grandbleu

*SamB* - So sorry love :hugs:

*Shell* - Oh my gosh! What wonderful and surprising news and you were sure you were out...you're just a late implanter!!! :dust: H&H 9 months!!! This is so exciting and good to show others that you can get BFNs before you get a lovely BFP!!! :flower:

*Grey* - I know you're not SS :haha: but the signs sound good but it's true that sometimes the TWW signs can go either way. Only a few more days...I know it's hard! :dust:


----------



## BellasMummy

CONGRATULATIONS SHELL!!! I am so happy for you!!

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sparkle

Congratulations Shell!! So happy for you. Wishing you a worry free 9 months xx

Sam B - I'm so sorry :hugs:

love- glad the pain is a little better. Thinking of you.

Neffie- how do you have so much will power?! Must try harder!!

Samiam- glad you're finally getting the help you need :hugs:

afm- bding going brilliantly. Hubby is up for it and feeling good! I'm having my hair cut later today and we are going to my best friends 30th tomorrow. Yay!!


----------



## kizzyt

Wonderful news Shell!! yay!! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amazing Shell. Huge congratulations.:happydance:


----------



## sar0417

Sam - So sorry to hear that. Thinking of you :hugs:

Shell - Yay!!!!!! Congrats!! Wishing you have healthy and happy 9 months :happydance:

Well ladies, I thought it was this month for me but :nope: the :witch: arrived this morning. Im actually glad she didnt leave me waiting too long :thumbup:

Roll on next month :haha: 

Good luck testers! xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Shell---:headspin::dance::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!:wohoo::dance::headspin: That is such wonderful news!!!!! I am so very happy for you!!! YEAH!!! Your little one just wanted to give you a delayed VDAY present!!!

Sparkle--glad to hear that bding is going well, and that DH is into it (that is half the battle sometimes!). I hope you catch that egg!!!!

Sar--:hugs: sorry the hag got you today hun. Enjoy a nice glass of vino and I hope this month has better results with a BFP at the end!!


----------



## LiSa2010

XxSam: Im so sorry for your loss.. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats Shell!!! YaY!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

shell..congrats on your :bfp:..
sar0..sorry the hag got you too...i'm right there with you for next month..
neffie..hoping you get your :bfp: this month too..
we have had a lot of :bfp:'s this cycle...it's pretty exciting..
i hope to continue right on track this cycle with ttc..hoping the surgery won't delay anything..
Happy Friday to you all


----------



## Beanwood

Have a confession 

Am soooo cross with myself - i caved in and did a hpt - BFN.


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone! :hi:

Grey - I know no SS is really hard. It gets the best of us, so don't worry too much about it....just hop back on to the wagon if you can. :winkwink:

Shell - Woohoo!! :yipee: Congrats! See, I was right...your little one was just taking a little time to get all snuggled up in there. Here's wishing you a H&H 9 months. :dust:

Grand - Congrats on the job offer, but that sucks that you're not going to get enough hours. :blush: Hope you're able to find something that suits you more. :thumbup:

Sparkle - Yay for all that BD! :happydance: It's always nice when the OHs cooperate. :winkwink: Have a blast at your friend's b-day party.

Sar - Sorry about :af:. :hugs: Like you said, the positive is that she didn't keep you waiting. I hope you get your BFP next month. :thumbup:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, testing is out the window. Temps have started to dip, and I know that they're just going to go down even more tomorrow. The :witch: should be on time on Sunday I'm guessing. Had a good cry in the shower this morning. :nope: Oh well, at least I have a head start on getting over the disappointment, and can move on quicker. I was just hoping that this would be our month, and I could tell OH that we got our BFP in the same month as our anniversary. :cry: Ok, self pity session over. :flower: Sorry for the rant.


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - Ugh how I loathe temp dips...I always have a cry at my dip as well...seems better to get out the tears first before she shows her face. :hugs: Still holding out a bit of hope for you...my temp went down a little after my initial BFP. :dust:

*Bean* - sorry for the Bfn :hugs:

*Sparkle* - lovely BD action! Have fun :winkwink:

*Sar* - Boo to the evil witch coming :hugs:

*Love* - When's surgery exactly?


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--don't count yourself out yet hun! I had a dip in my temps on the day of my BFP!! I was so sure the hag was coming, I almost didnt test! I'm still holding out hope for you!!

Bean--sorry to hear of the BFN hun. Remember you are not out until the witch shows, I hope this is just a delayed bfp for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..it's normal to cry..i have a confession to make..i cry :cry: almost every month when i know af is coming..and sometimes the day of..i think it's normal..at least i hope it is..lol..but you are NOT out yet..the hag hasn't dropped in for your visit..
bean..sorry you got your bfn..you are not out either..
as for me..i just got back from the ob/gyn..my surgery is set for weds..she said that my cyst is pretty solid and that it looks like an endimetrial cyst but she isn't positive until she sees it..she doesn't believe she will be able to go in laproscopically (thru the belly button) because it's so solid she believes she will have to open me up..which means a longer delay in recover..boooooo
i asked her if the cyst was what was making my cycles irratic for me..making my periods longer (7-9days) and changed my cycle from 28days to 33-37 days..and she said most likely yes..
she did give me a change in pain meds so i can be more comfortable...so now i wait until weds..


----------



## neffie

Beanwood said:


> Have a confession
> 
> Am soooo cross with myself - i caved in and did a hpt - BFN.

Sorry Bean. :hugs: Hang in there until the :witch: shows her face. I'm here to give you company. :winkwink:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, so emotional at the moment and don't know why - I cry at the drop of a hat :cry:
Been keeping up-to-date with you all but not felt like commenting...

Sorry if I'm neglecting you all....


----------



## neffie

Love - How long has it been since your period length has been altered? Did that start before your last MC, or after? If it was after, then is it not possible for the MC to have altered your cycle lengths? I know it's affected my cycles, as previously I used to be on 27-28 cycles, and post MC, I'm at 31-32 day cycles. Did the doc say how long you've had the cysts for?

I hope you have a speedy recovery chick. :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi everyone, so emotional at the moment and don't know why - I cry at the drop of a hat :cry:
> Been keeping up-to-date with you all but not felt like commenting...
> 
> Sorry if I'm neglecting you all....

You're not neglecting us New. :hugs: In fact, feel free to vent all you want. We're here to brighten up your day as much as we can. :flower: Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shelleney

Thanks everybody :friends:

Sar: sorry the evil witch got you :hugs: good luck for next cycle.
Sparkle: glad BDing is going well :thumbup: hope you have fun at your friend's party.
Bean: sorry about the BFN :hugs: but keep up the PMA, you could just be a late BFP like me. Test again in a couple of days if the witch doesnt arrive before then. FXd for you.
neffie: please dont rely on your temps Hun. I have seen many BFP charts with late dips. You aint out til the witch arrives. FXd she doesnt. Keep up the PMA Hun :dust:
Love: sorry you cant have your op through a laparoscopy. But hopefully when you have recovered your cycle will go back to normal, and you will get your BFP. Thinking of you for Wednesday :hugs:

AFM: still cant quite believe it! Have been very proactive this morning and booked an appointment with my GP. Its for Tuesday morning (which is surprisingly soon for my GP). Am gonna request a scan at 6-7 weeks, due to my ectopic last year. Am excited and terrified at the same time :wacko:
xx


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> Sam--if you are drinking margaritas, can you have one for me too? Preferably with Cabo Wabo!!

Amber: Consider it DONE! :thumbup:



loveanurse1 said:


> like that children's song..the farmer and the dell..and be the cheese.."the cheese stands alone..the cheese stands alone..hi ho the dairy oh..the cheese stands alone"...

Love: I'll be the cheese standing next to you. You won't be alone. Promise. :hugs:



XxSamBxX said:


> Had confirmation today that i have miscarried :cry: guess we'll have to try again lost for words really i kinda expected it to be honest

SamB!: I am soo sorry. What a sad day. :cry:



shelleney said:


> Good evening Ladies :hi:
> 
> Samiam, glad everything is going well for you in AZ. Keep in touch. :friends:
> Sar, sorry for BFN. Hope you also have a late BFP on its way. Keep up the PMA. :dust:
> 
> Just a quick update before I leave for work....
> So, Im CD35, 18DPO.
> I had BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO.
> Tested this morning and :bfp:
> 
> :yipee: OMG! cant quite believe it?!
> 
> Will post test pics later.
> I just wanna say thank you all so much for your support whilst Ive been TTC. Love you all lots and hope you all get your BFPs soon :dust:
> xx

Shell!!: WOOOOO HOOOO.. I am so happy for you! :happydance: Congrats hon!



sparkle said:


> Samiam- glad you're finally getting the help you need :hugs:

Shell: Thanks! :hugs: Glad to hear that your bding is going well. ;)



neffie said:


> AFM, testing is out the window. Temps have started to dip, and I know that they're just going to go down even more tomorrow. The :witch: should be on time on Sunday I'm guessing. Had a good cry in the shower this morning. :nope: Oh well, at least I have a head start on getting over the disappointment, and can move on quicker. I was just hoping that this would be our month, and I could tell OH that we got our BFP in the same month as our anniversary. :cry: Ok, self pity session over. :flower: Sorry for the rant.

Neffie: Oh hon. It's so hard, isn't it? Maybe you're just waiting to be my testing buddy? ;) BIG :hugs:

Grand: Congrats on the job offer!! Maybe the hours will follow. 

AFM: OMG!! Progesterone is a miracle drug! Either that or jet lag has finally caught up with me, but I suspect that I was caught in an increasing spiral of estrogen dominance. I am now convinced that I should have had a D&C instead of medical management of the MC, because the first tablet I took was meant to suppress Progesterone and I think it through a monkey wrench in the works. In any case, I slept 11 hours last night even though my shoulder was hurting! Temps were over 98 degrees for the first time EVER. I've been hovering in the 96ish range, which is quite low. And I feel so much better today. I am bleeding like mad (makes me wonder if I had a very early bfp and the progesterone ruined it), but frankly, I cannot afford to think about it that way. I needed to get my shoulder cared for and then see what the doc says about trying again. So that's the plan. But in the meantime, I advise those of you who are struggling to get regular to have your progesterone and estrogen levels tested.


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs: it is totally natural to be emotional! with all the stress involved in TTC combined with our hormones going all over the place and sharing eachother's ups and downs, I can't imagine any of us NOT being emotional! Take all the time that you need, we will still be here for you!

Love--:hugs:I will be praying for you that your surgery goes quickly, successfully and smoothly on Wed. I have read that cysts can alter cycles, as can m/c's (my m/c shortened my cycle from 40ish to down to 35ish), so you may have had a double whammy. I am glad your doc got you on meds that are helping you more, and I am so confident that at the end of all of this, your forever baby is waiting!

Samiam--I am SOOO glad that you went back to Arizona! You have great PMA and you are clearly getting the loving care that you need from an MD who CARES about you and it is working!:happydance: And thanks for having a drink for me! :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Grand /Amber - hope you are both ok.

Love - love hope the new meds help and you can atleast feel a bit more comfortable.

Neffie - thanks for the company. Hope you are ok. 

Shell - thank you - I also had bfns last time before bfp so like you say trying to keep up the pma.

XXXX


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> Samiam--I am SOOO glad that you went back to Arizona! You have great PMA and you are clearly getting the loving care that you need from an MD who CARES about you and it is working!:happydance: And thanks for having a drink for me! :thumbup:

Amber: Did I miss something? Are you preggers??? You have a ticker now, but your status still says TTC. I hope you got a :bfp: and I just missed it! :happydance: Oh, and no worries on the margarita. At this point, I will have one for each of you girls if you need me to! ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Yes she is - you can always check on p. 1 to see the list!!! Already 7 this month and many more to come in Feb/March! :dust: You do sound awesome *Sam* - so glad you are being so looked after. Have another margarita on us all LOL.


----------



## neffie

samiam said:


> Neffie: Oh hon. It's so hard, isn't it? Maybe you're just waiting to be my testing buddy? ;) BIG :hugs:
> 
> AFM: OMG!! Progesterone is a miracle drug! Either that or jet lag has finally caught up with me, but I suspect that I was caught in an increasing spiral of estrogen dominance. I am now convinced that I should have had a D&C instead of medical management of the MC, because the first tablet I took was meant to suppress Progesterone and I think it through a monkey wrench in the works. In any case, I slept 11 hours last night even though my shoulder was hurting! Temps were over 98 degrees for the first time EVER. I've been hovering in the 96ish range, which is quite low. And I feel so much better today. I am bleeding like mad (makes me wonder if I had a very early bfp and the progesterone ruined it), but frankly, I cannot afford to think about it that way. I needed to get my shoulder cared for and then see what the doc says about trying again. So that's the plan. But in the meantime, I advise those of you who are struggling to get regular to have your progesterone and estrogen levels tested.

Maybe you're right Sam. But if I agree to be your testing buddy, you have to promise to get yourself better pronto so that we can get our BFPs together. :winkwink: Pass that message on to your ortho. :haha: I'm so happy that you were finally able to get a good night's sleep....11 hours, that's awesome! Good to see those temps rise as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--yes, I am preggers, got my BFP on Valentine's Day! I'm having a heck of a time with my signatures and profile, been messing with and trying to fix it all today since I have the day off, haha! I am not the most computer savvy of people!


----------



## neffie

Nice ticker Amber! :thumbup: Now time to update your status on BnB. You have graduated from TTC. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

done! =) I forgot that we had a status!


----------



## samiam

grandbleu said:


> Yes she is - you can always check on p. 1 to see the list!!! Already 7 this month and many more to come in Feb/March! :dust: You do sound awesome *Sam* - so glad you are being so looked after. Have another margarita on us all LOL.


Grand: I didn't know that about page one!! Thanks. Couldn't get the signature to work. Oh well. I'm just a silly thing. I will have another marg for you all. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Amberyll23 said:


> done! =) I forgot that we had a status!


WOOOOOOOO OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHOOOO. So chuffed for you! :happydance:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. I have a lot of catching up to do but thought I'd give ya all an update. I'm Finally home, I wish I had good news to report. Af was 2 days late but she showed wednesday. Other then that I had a really good work trip and was able to take my mind off things and relax and have a bit of fun. Till today that is. I was on the red eye home after working all day so was up for about 24 hours when I got in. I was just about to go for a sleep when I got a message from my friend. She is going in for a d&c, shes misscarring... I had a hard time after she told me she was prego, but now I'm devisitated for her. Needless to say what a day ive been crying for us both. I stoped by her house and left her some bling I got her in Vegas. Hopefully it'll at least bring a smile to her face. I feel so sad for her. I'm here for her cuz I know the pain she's in. It brings it all back for me too... cry/hug fest scheduled for us soon.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie
the first difference i noticed was in november of last yr..i had a 37 day cycle..and ovulated on cd 24 or 25..then went to a 32 day cycle..so i don't know if the m/c changed my cycle or i had a cyst this whole time???but i likeyou had a 27-28 day cycle before the m/c. and the dr doesn't know how long or why it grew so big yet..she said she'll know more when she opens me up..she did say it looked like an endometrial cyst (blood filled)..and i pray to God that it doesn't mean i have endometriosis..yikes..
samiam..well we can be cheese standing together..lol..i agree with everyone..you sound so mentally healthy right now..:)...it's good to know you are getting the help you need..
bean...you could be mimicking shell and your bfp may be coming late..better late then never
imp..sorry for your friend..sorry to hear af arrived for you also
hi to everyone else..i am headed off to work..will be popping in over the weekend..to see what's happening..
have a great Friday night ladies


----------



## bethenasia

shelleney said:


> Morning Ladies :hi:
> 
> Just a quick update before I leave for work....
> So, Im CD35, 18DPO.
> I had BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO.
> Tested this morning and :bfp:
> 
> :yipee: OMG! cant quite believe it?!
> 
> Will post test pics later.
> I just wanna say thank you all so much for your support whilst Ive been TTC. Love you all lots and hope you all get your BFPs soon :dust:
> xx

Yay! Congrats! :happydance:

You've renewed my PMA and given me hope. I keep getting :bfn:, but no af yet. Perhaps I am like you and my BFP is just going to be a little late. :)


----------



## Beanwood

Love - thanks hun I hope you are right. How are you feeling today?

Imp- Sorry af got you. So sorry about your friend aswell. It is just so sad.
Beth - How many days late are you? God on you for staying positive. I got a bfn again this morn (due today). Am trying to keep the pma though. Read through my old posts on a clomid thread and got a couple of bfns then also. Fingers crossed for us all.

Neffe- How are you?


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

Welcome back Imp, we've missed you! Glad you had a relaxing time in Vegas, but sorry the witch followed you there. And im so sorry to hear about your friend. How awful. We're here if you need anyone to talk to :hugs:

Beth and Bean: hope you are both following in my footsteps and having BFNs before your BFP. it really is true what they say- you're not out until the witch arrives, and a BFN definitely doesnt mean you're out! Good luck to you both :dust:
xx


----------



## Beanwood

Shell I hoped so to but the bloody witch has just arrived. Was just about to get in the bath and there she was. Atleast I have not had to wait though. Start another round of clomid tommorrow. Only 4 more rounds left and then I can't have anymore. Then IVF - but I doubt we will be able to afford it. Sorry for the rant...... Just want to curl up and cry. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

bean..sorry to hear the :witch: has come a knocking..it's ok to cry...hoping you get your :bfp: next cycle..


----------



## neffie

Happy Saturday Everyone! :wave:

Imp - Sorry about the :witch:, and the news regarding your friend. :hugs: My thoughts are with you guys.

Love - Fingers x that the cysts are nothing major. [-o&lt;

Beth - I hope you're like Shell, and are going to get your late BFP. :thumbup: When is AF due?

Bean - Sorry that the hag showed her ugly face. :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: your way for next cycle. Hope you don't have to go through IVF.

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, things are not getting any easier. Temps went back up a bit this morning, so I finally decided to test with an ic. It was white as snow. :wacko: I have an FRER, but not planning on wasting that. I hope to know something tomorrow. If temps stay up, and AF doesn't arrive, then I'll probably test on Monday. Getting tired of the mind games. ](*,)


----------



## loveanurse1

aww neffie....:hugs:...i know how you feel..everytime i tested on an ic..i just wanted to:cry:..and i know better to test until af is late but those ic are hard to resist..and when af is late..it's like it's :tease: ing us..

i am truely scared that she/my ob/gyn will say.."i found your uterus to be completely filled with endometriosis"...gracious..i am nervous..not scared of the surgery just the findings..yikes..


----------



## loveanurse1

i so want that:baby:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry af arrived bean :(

Sorry it was a negative for now Neffie...could still be positive next time you test - good luck!


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP--so glad that you got home safe and sound and had a really great work trip! Very sorry that the witch showed :hugs: and so terribly sorry for your friend. :cry: It is good that she has a good friend like you to be there for her and understand what she is going through. :hugs: to you both!

Bean--arg, sorry the hag got you too! :hugs: Here's hoping that you catch that egg this cycle!

Neffie--yay for your temp going back up, boo for the bfn on the hpt. I hope that nasty hag stays away and you get your bfp this week!

Beth--I hope that you are like Shell, and just getting a delayed bfp, keeping my fx'd for you!

Love--:hugs: I am praying for you and your surgery this week.


----------



## GreyGirl

10DPO...so long til testing...4 or 5 days at least. I got a BFP 11DPO last time...but I'm too scared I will be but won't be just after...argh!
I have the same meltdown each cycle, each time I commit to being more mentally 'sound' next cycle, but it doesn't seem to work. 
Plus almost every week there is a new person I know announcing their pregnancy. Does that EVER get easier? Before I had been pregnant, I was fine. I assumed I'd be joining them one day, but since my loss it's so much harder :(
Sorry, just venting. Been feeling hormonal and I'll blame that for now rather than pure bitterness. 
Gotta slap myself back into PMA.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--:hugs: Vent away hun, we are here to listen and give you support!!! :hugs: Everything you are feeling is totally natural. This is a very emotional time, and it is ok to get upset and cry when you need to. It is also natural to be impatient and hormonal in the tww!! Once we all get around 10 dpo we start to go stircrazy! Sending you loads of PMA and :dust:

BTW, nice temp spike today!


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..:hugs:...hope you feel better..amber is right..it is natural..we all do it


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Grey - Your feelings are totally normal. This TTC stuff is anything but a walk in the park. :growlmad: Your temps are looking great! :thumbup: Hope your BFP is just around the corner.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.

AFM. I'm still here wondering what's going on. Temps went up more this morning, so decided to test....and another BFN. :wacko: The :witch: is due today. I hope she stays away, because if not, my body is definitely doing a number on me with the raised temps. :wacko: I know that sometimes temps don't drop completely until AF starts, but my temps are going up?? :shrug: Could I have implanted at 13 dpo?? A little late, but perhaps a possiblity I wonder. Oh well, the waiting game continues...:-=


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - temps are still looking really good...remember Shell didn't get her BFP till 18dpo after two negatives. Potential day 13 implant??? Yes I would agree...hope she stays away!

*Grey* - your chart is looking rather nice as well! :dust: Maybe test 12dpo if temps are still up??? Hope you start feeling better as well.


----------



## shelleney

grandbleu said:


> *Neffie* - temps are still looking really good...remember Shell didn't get her BFP till 18dpo after two negatives. Potential day 13 implant??? Yes I would agree...hope she stays away!
> .

I couldnt have put it better myself!
Stay away witch! :ninja: :af: :ninja:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--your temps are looking very good, and I second (or is it third?) Grand and Shell--you could have implanted late, and that is the reason for your negatives. I hope that witch stays away and you get your BFP this week! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## milosmum

Good luck with the testing Neffie and Grey - I have everything crossed for you! 

Amber - liking the new BnB status x

Sorry to everyone who has had AF show up - she is a complete witch hopefully next cycle is the one for everyone xxx


----------



## bethenasia

For all of you lovely ladies who asked: AF was due Thursday, so she's a few days late. Last pregnancy I didn't get a BFP until I was a week late so maybe that is a trend. I'm thinking I'll test with an ic in the morning, since it's been a few days since a test. 

I'd type more tonight, but I'm absolutely exhausted so I'm going to go to bed when I get off. It's only 9pm my time and the hubs is on night shift tonight and not home so I can do what I want, even if it is going to bed super early. :)


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies!
Well I'm back 1dpo!! Had a lovely night away at my best friends bday party. Drank far too much wine but not stressing about it. Back to work after half term today. :(

neffie- good luck x really hope the evil hag stays away.

Grey- same to you :hugs:

beth- sounds promising if you didn't get your bfp til late last time. Keep up the pma. Remember everybody is different.

And a last note, I've been seeing a spiritualist for some chakra cleansing and balancing and we've been doing some womb meditation. She told me something I thought I'd share with you guys. After a loss we need to talk to our womb, forgive her, and let her know you trust her again. Food for thought...

Much love to you all xx


----------



## shelleney

Morning Sparkle!
Glad to see you back in the TWW. Hope this is your month :dust:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ugh. Can someone give me a slap please - I am 9 dpo and driving myself bonkers! :wacko:
Trying not to SS but can't help it. Not at all confident but can't help reacting to every twinge, ache and feeling. 
Bad mood swings too, one minute happy, next minute angry, next minute crying... i'm such a pleasure to live with at the moment, NOT! :devil:


----------



## BellasMummy

FX'd crossed for you New xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shelleney

I'll give you a slap, New! :ninja:
only joking :winkwink: please dont be too hard on yourself. we all know that the further into the TWW you get, the harder it is.
we are all here to support you, so feel free to vent on here as much as you like.
when are you going to test?
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Bella's and Shell. :hugs:
Going to test Friday if I can hold out that long cos AF due Thursday (based on LP as o'd late this month)


----------



## Amberyll23

Beth--hope you got that BFP this am!

Sparkle--glad to see you back in the TWW! I hope you caught that egg!! And thanks for the info from your spiritualist, she is very insightful!

New--I understand how you are feeling right now, it is the most stressful part of a cycle in my opinion, when you are SO CLOSE to an answer!! I hope this week passes by quickly for you with a BFP at the end!!

Neffie/Grey--how are you ladies doing today? 

:hi: to anyone I may have missed!

Happy Monday all!


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone :hi:

Beth - Did you test this am? Fingers x for you.

Sparkle - Welcome back! :) Interesting input from your spiritualist. :winkwink:

New - Try to hang in there....what you're feeling is totally normal. Just try to take it one day at a time...that's the only way to keep the sanity going. Hope your BFP is just around the corner.

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, I think the hag will be here today or tomorrow. :nope: Temps took a BIG TIME nose dive today. I really don't know what's going on with my body. Even my luteal phase has turned on me. :shrug: I didn't test today...no point after the way the temps are. What are the chances that there's still hope?? None, I reckon. Honestly, I'm sick of waiting. I just want an answer. Is that too much to ask?? :shrug:


----------



## milosmum

Oh Neffie sorry to hear that your cycles mucking you about, really wish you were waiting for your BFP but if not then I hope the old witch shows up soon, stops messing with you and lets you get onto next month x


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - sorry about the nose dive...boo! I've had my luteal phase vary from 13 to 17 days but normally it's 14 so it's normal to have a longer than average LP here and there....our bodies aren't machines. 

*Sparkle* - glad you are having fun! definitely enjoy this time and glad the TWW is back in full swing for you. You seem really relaxed and I love what your spiritualist said about forgiving our bodies. I actually agree...I said a little hopeful thought to my "uterus"...seems a bit funny but it's true we need to let go and not blame our bodies and hold a grudge and we must trust our bodies to work again. 

*Beth* - anxious for your HPT results :dust:

*New* - Good luck New for Friday testing! :dust: Don't beat yourself up about SS...we all get weak around 8DPO...just try and relax (yeah right!)


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone! Finally home and unpacked after one more night away! Its good to finally sleep in my own bed! DH and I went out for a friends birthday in Toronto for the night Sat night! We really needed a good night out! Partied with some good friends, danced together, and had a good night together:winkwink::blush: Though I'm really not understanding my cycle thins month. Af started 2 days late on the 16th, and usually only lasts 4 days. But she's still kinda hanging around a little today!! Purhaps all the travel has her a little confused..:shrug::wacko: Anyway hope all is well with everyone, I'm planning on palying catch up the next few days!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--:hugs: sorry about the temp drop this morning, I second Grand's Boo! It was a pretty significant drop, I agree with you. The positives are that it is still above your coverline and the hag has not shown her head, so I'm keeping PMA here for your and hoping for a rebound with a BFP! On LP lengths, yeah, we can have random shorter and longer LPs every now and again. Sometimes it is due to things as simple as extra stress during the cycle, etc. I'm still keeping my fx'd for you hun!!!

Imp--glad you are home safe and sound and had a great night out with DH!! And on AF--yes, travel can make AF longer or shorter, especially air travel and interrupted sleep patterns--this has happened to me in the past!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :)
Hope you're all ok :) Sorry to hear about your temp dip Neffie :( Hope it doesn't mean the :witch: :(

AFM: Thanks all :) I had a little dip today, but not worried too much, the cycle I got pregnant before it was a bit up and down. I might test tomorrow, not sure, I'll see what my temp is like in the morning and go on that.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies, thought I would update, that the witch got me on the 18th.. short lp.. started taking vitamin B6, as heard that can help to make it longer.. cd 4, witch should be gone in 3 days, then back on the horse..

Good luck to you all testing!


----------



## Amberyll23

lilrojo--sorry the hag got you. :hugs: I hope that this cycle proves to be the one for your forever baby!


----------



## bethenasia

Tested again this morning, but it's still bfn. Super frustrated! I'm on CD 40! Af is about 5 days late. 

I have to confess that I broke Team Granndberllas Lovenesseneysia's main rule of no SS-ing. My boobs keep hurting when I lean into things. I was exhausted by 7pm the last few nights. I keep feeling (TMI alert) a warm wetness down there:blush:, causing me to rush to the bathroom thinking it was af. It's just a lot of cm. I'm so confused!:wacko:

Please forgive me for ss-ing.... :( :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Beth--arg, sorry for the BFN hun! :hugs: I hope that this is just a delayed BFP for you. Remember, for some ladies, it can take up to a week for their BFP, so I am still holding out hope for you! And it's ok on the ssing, when AF is late, I can see where SSing starts to take over because you are looking for SOME sort of clue as to what is going on! FX'd for you hun!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Beth, hope tomorrow brings a better result :hugs:

I had a :bfn: this morning too...I'm not too worried so far as it's only 12DPO...still hopeful :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--sorry for your BFN hun, but you are right, it is still early, especially if you have a long LP and we have had some late BFPs in this gang! So it isn't over until the Hag shows!

Neffie---how are you doing today hun? I went to check your chart but it is gone! I hope everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well.

I finally have closure to this cycle (I think). The :witch: is finally here. Still not in full force, but here. I will be taking a break from active posting on here for a bit. I don't know when I'll be back on again. It maybe in a few days, maybe longer. I don't know as of yet. 

Until then, just want to wish all of you the very best of luck with everything. :flower: I hope that there are a whole bunch of BFPs just around the corner. And of course, hoping to see those lovely bumps growing on our PAL ladies. :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--oh hun, so sorry the hag got you. :hugs: Take as much time as you need, we will be here for you when you are ready to come back. :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Neffie* - ...take some time whatever you need. Sorry she got to you in the end after all that hope. I'm sorry for fueling it a bit actually I was just so hopeful and want everyone to hop over the fence. :hugs:

*Grey* and *Beth* - Boo to the BFNs...:hugs:

*Lilrojo* - sorry she managed to find you as well. :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sorry Neffie! And good luck, I've been thinking about doing the same, but I cant seem to stay away! Just found out my cousin is on her way in to be induced. I wish I could feel happy for them. Instead I feel sad for me...


----------



## grandbleu

*Imp* - I was the same when my sister gave birth...it's totally natural...we want to be the ones having healthy babies. Much dust to you on this next cycle hon.


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thanks, Ive been sooo emotional this past weekend with my best friends misscarrage (had a hard time with the pregnancy first) and now this... Think I am starting t loose it. Just taking things a day at a time. It helps to have every here to vent too thats for sure!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry neffie that the witch dropped in..
grey and beth..sorry you got :bfn:..
hope everyone is doing ok..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

CD8 for me and waiting to O.. should O CD13-Cd15..

hope everyone is doing okay...

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Neffie - really sorry that the witch got you also.:hugs:

Grey and Beth - Sorry for the BFN's. Like you say maybe to early yet.

Imp - sorry you are having a rough time.


XX


----------



## shelleney

Hi Guys! :hi: Just checking in on my lovely TTCAL Ladies.

Sorry the witch got you lilrojo. :hugs: Good luck for this cycle.
Hey Beth. sorry its another BFN. :hugs: Am hoping you are just having a similar experience to me. Your symptoms sound great! :thumbup: Keep up the PMA, and a BFP should arrive any day now.....
Sorry for your BFN Grey, but you still have plenty of time to turn that into a BFP. FXd for you. :dust:
Oh neffie, Im so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: Take as long as you need, but remember we are here to support you when you are ready to come back. Thinking of you. :friends:
Good luck for your cousin's induction Imp. Its normal for you to feel the way you do. FXd you will have your forever baby soon. :dust:

:hi: Hi to Love, Lisa, Bean, and anyone Ive missed.
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry to all those who have :bfn:'s - I had one too but is still early at 10dpo, I just couldn't resist. :dohh:

Sorry you're feeling like this neffie :flower: we're here for you when you're ready - like you said to me :kiss:

Imp - Sorry life is not so good for you at the moment, fingers crossed for this next cycle, it has to happen soon for both of us, we've been so patient!
I know how you feel though, I am so emotional at the moment, left the office and cried all the way home in the car yesterday. I don't care about other peoples pregnancies and babies at the moment, I just feel sorry for me :brat:
Not feeling so good at the moment (TMI) very bad constipation :blush: and I NEVER suffer with it, plus banging head for last couple of days, just feel like crap to be honest :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Neffie :( Hope this next cycle brings your bfp :D


----------



## GreyGirl

Another :bfn: this morning...only 13DPO...still hope but less as a little temp dip this morning :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry about the :bfn: Grey. I'm scared to test again, its my last hope as AF due tomorrow.


----------



## shelleney

Come on Grey and New! Keep up the PMA!
BFNs do not mean you are not pregnant (but the witch does) so whilst you have no AF, you are still in with a chance. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you both.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey and New--I second Ms. Shelleney! You are never out until the hag shows up! Keeping my fx'd for you two!

IMP--wanted to give you a big :hugs:, those are some really emotional things going on in your life right now, and how you are feeling is totally understandable. We are here for you anytime you need to let things out! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck grey and new..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, trying to keep a PMA... I'm hoping :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> good luck grey and new..

Thanks - good luck for your surgery, hope everything goes smoothly :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

When is your surgery Love? Hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## mumatmadhouse

hello ladies,

i just wanted too see how you are all doing:flower:

New and grey - got everything x'd for you both:thumbup:

Neffie - sorry that old witch got you, hope you are feeling more positive really soon:hugs:

Imp - be kind to yourself hun during this emotional time:hugs: hoping this is your cycle hun

Love - hope you are doing ok and good luck with the surgery

:wave: to anyone i missed

Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## bethenasia

I wanted to say a quick thanks for all of the fx'd and :dust: yesterday, but I got busy. Sorry. :(

Anyways... I think I may be out. Sad, but I was tired of the waiting from the super long cycle. I had a bit of brown spotting earlier today. The :witch: will probably be here full force by the morning. I'd like to say that this is just IB and I just O'd a lot later than I thought, but I'd rather just call it what it is. I can explain why each "symptom" I posted about before happened, but I broke the rules and SS for a bfp and got my hopes up. Oh well. C'est la vie. Next month, next month. (Or probably April, by looking at my chart.)


I don't belong on this TWW board and should probably go back to the OTTW board, but I like it here. Can I stay for a bit?


----------



## mpepe32

Can I please join? TTC #1 after 2 mc's in 2010. Currently 2 dpo and in the dredded 2ww


----------



## Amberyll23

mpepe--welcome, welcome! so glad you decided to join us! :happydance:

beth--sorry the hag may be showing up, :hugs: and yes, stick around in whatever thread you feel comfortable in!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Gutted. My temp took a huge nosedive this morning below coverline. Pretty much sure the flipping horrible b**** will be here today. Gutted. I truly thought this could be my month. I will probably wait a few days before joining in with the OTWW thread.


----------



## shelleney

Welcome mpepe! :hi:
Good luck with this cycle :dust:

Beth and Grey: sorry to hear you both think you are out. I am holding on to a small glimmer of hope that neither of you are out yet. But if you are, I am sorry. Was really hoping you would both get your BFPs this cycle. Anyways, you are both welcome to stick around in the TWW as long as you like. Anyone is welcome here, no matter where in their cycle they are (even us preggos!). Much love to you both :hugs:

xx


----------



## grandbleu

Welcome *Mpepe*!

:hugs: *Grey* and *Beth* :hugs:

*Love* - when you're ready love to know how you are getting on and healing.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--so sorry hun :hugs: Like shell, still keeping a glimmer of hope for you as the witch herself has not arrived! :hugs:

Love--thinking of you this morning and hope all went well with your surgery hun. :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Sorry Gray, I know the felling well. You've been here for all of us, I was thinking it was your month too!! Our time will come soon!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys. The old hag hasn't shown up, which is more frustrating because it allows a tiny bit of hope...could it be that I just implanted really late and it's a late implantation dip? See? This is the kind of madness the hag puts us through...grr. Thanks for letting me vent here, I don't know how people have kids without forums like this and support. These threads are invaluable for my sanity!


----------



## Amberyll23

How long is your normal LP Grey? Do you know?


----------



## GreyGirl

Between 11 and 15 days...i'm on day14 now...so probably no hope. But cos she hasn't arrived yet, I can't help hoping.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone and welcome Mpepe!

Beth/Grey: you're not out until the :witch: shows up!!!

love: sending you :hugs: and saying a prayer for you that everything goes well for you.

:hi: to the graduates, praying everything is okay with you ladies...

afm: CD10 and waiting to O... all this waiting :nope: sooooooo annoying!!!

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

grey--i was just curious as to whether or not you were still within your normal lp, and it looks like you still are, which is good! late implantations are indeed possible, as some of the ladies here have shown us, so absolutely do not give up hope! keeping my fx'd that you are a late implanter too!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> grey--i was just curious as to whether or not you were still within your normal lp, and it looks like you still are, which is good! late implantations are indeed possible, as some of the ladies here have shown us, so absolutely do not give up hope! keeping my fx'd that you are a late implanter too!!

Thank you! I don't know if I'm a late implanter or normal...my only pregnancy to date was ectopic and must've implanted earlier and I had a bfp at 11DPO. 
I'm really hoping I am late, I know the odds are against me, but I'm still a little hopeful. I've not had any AF like cramps yet or anything...but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much because I know it's unlikely. Isn't implantation usually 7-10DPO?


----------



## NewToAllThis

:howdy: Hi everyone,

Welcome *Mpepe*, think I remember you from the Xmas 2010 BFP thread as we both had our losses around the same time.

Good luck *Beth *& *Grey*, hope the nasty :witch: stays away and you both get a :bfp:

*Love *- thinking of you, hope your surgery went well

*Lisa *- best of luck with O, get plenty of :sex: 

Hope all of you who have :bfp:'s are doing well, yay for MS (in the nicest possible way!) :haha:

:hi: to anyone I've missed

AFM, cd27, 12dpo - AF due today - not shown as yet so fingers crossed. Tested this morning and :bfn:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--yes that is the normal range, but many women do implant sooner/later than the norm. 

New--hope af stays away and that bfn turns into a bfp!!


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Grey when I conceived my second I actually thought that I had come on. I can remembe coming out of the toilet and my SIL asked me what was wrong. I said I have come on. Anyway it came to nothing, did a hpt a few days later and it was positive. Don't want to give false hope but just wanted to let you know that it does happen cause it happened to me. 

Hello everybody else.

Love - hope you are recovering well. XX


----------



## samiam

Hi Super cool chicks! :hi:

Just an update. I wanted to wait until after the MRI and the ortho yesterday. And here's the news. I have a slight tear and a frayed muscle as well as a frozen shoulder, so I am headed for surgery. We're trying to get me in on Monday afternoon, so I may be quite quiet for a while after that. I am so scared of being put to sleep that I am really really nervous about it all and I'm sure that I will have to be sedated just to get me to go through with it all, but I know that it's the right thing to do and I really look forward to not being in pain any longer. 

So if I am quiet, you'll know that I am recovering. But I will be back! And I fully expect to see more :bfp:s on here ladies, so get busy!! :)

Oh and guess what else is happening? My first official :witch: since the MC! This means that, as soon as she is gone, I can have an ultrasound and see what there is to see. I may try to get that on Monday morning before I head down for surgery. Fingers crossed all will be cleaned out in there and I won't have to have a D&C. My insurance company is probably wondering what hit them! :shrug: Not that they don't take enough of my money. . . .

Anyway, I will keep you posted. Lots of love. xoxo


----------



## NewToAllThis

Still no AF but BFN :shrug:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Bean :) Gives me some hope :)

Hi Sam, congrats on first proper AF, now your cycles can return to normal for you :) 

Sorry still no bfp or af New, limbo is horrible. 

AFM: Still no af either, not tested today, but my temp rose a little above coverline after going below yesterday...really confused. I just want to know now one way or the other...


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, be careful what you wish for...the horrible :witch: has made her appearance. I guess my biggest aim this month is to have a lot more :sex: and make sure the egg is spoilt for choice...


----------



## shelleney

Hey Samiam :hi:
Good to hear from you. Glad you have finally got your first AF, and can start tracking your cycles better. Good luck for your surgery, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Hey New :hi:
Dont want to get your hopes up too much, but sounds like what I went through this month. Didnt get my BFP til 18DPO, with BFNs on 14DPO and 16DPO. FXd that you are following in my footsteps :dust:

Oh Grey :hugs:
Im sorry the witch got you Hun. Really hope that next month is your month...

And hello to all the other TWWers :hi:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Shell, me too :)


----------



## Beanwood

Grey I am really sorry. :cry: Sending you a :hugs:. I had thought that about bding also. Last cycle we did it every other day for about 12 days. Think I might have to go every day around o time. XX


----------



## sparkle

Grey- I'm so sorry she got you. 

Ladies I know i've been mia, I'm so sorry. Things have been crazy crazy and I'm only just keeping my head above water. My Mums in town this weekend so I'll be getting lots of pma from her.

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies -

*Sam* - this is the best trip in the world...look how fast you are being taken care of. I know it's a bit scary for surgery but they will take very good care of you and they give you something loopy usually before they actually put you to sleep. You will be in good hands and we will be thinking about you in recovery!

*Grey* - sorry she ended up getting you in the end. :hugs:

*Sparkle* - don't know if your life is crazy good or crazy bad - hope it's the former but either way I'm glad your mom gets to have a visit - sounds like you must be close. That's really awesome she'll support you and infuse you with some PMA. Have a great weekend together. 

*New* - Ugh to limboland...:hugs:

*Bean* - wow that's an impressive pace. We couldn't even keep up with SMEP :dohh: but sometimes less is more...I think concentrating BD just before O day is the best. :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--I was so happy to log in today and see that you are getting such wonderful care and answers!! I'm ecstatic for you, and I think this trip was the best thing that you could have done for yourself! I am also glad that you got your AF so you can start the bding again when you get back to your OH!! :thumbup:

Grey--oh hun, so sorry the hag got you! :hugs: I second the more bding this cycle for you! That seemed to be the trick that worked for me last cycle! Lots of bding around O time! FX'd this next cycle is your BFP cycle!!!

Sparkle--so good to hear from you and that you are spending the weekend with your mum for some PMA!! 

New--it ain't over till the hag shows, hang in there and I hope you are like Shell, just due for a late BFP!!


----------



## mpepe32

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone is well!

Grey - sorry the witch came especially when your temps went up. Cruel joke!

New - everyone else is right, until she appears, it's not over!

Grand and shell - hope you ladies are doing well!

Afm - 4 dpo today and have sore bb's but nothing else to report. FYI the bb's are always sore after O. Nothing so far to give me hope that this month worked.


----------



## Beanwood

Grand I agree just before o is the best. Trouble is when using clomid calculator it says you should ovulate 5 - 9 days after last tablet. I am using OPKs again this month and so will see if I have more luck with them this time round. Would definetly help on the bd front. 

How are you feeling?

Hello to everybody.
XX


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all...sounds like life is still moving along..
sam..glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for you
AFM: I did have to have my left ovary and fallopian tube removed due to the cyst. I also had lots of scarring on the outside of my uterus that had it binded to my bowel..the dr had to seperate them and put some kind of medicine on it to prevent it from happening again..how that happened idk??
i pretty much have been:sleep:ing for the last few days..
to add insult to injury, i am bleeding from the surgery again and they put me in the maternity ward and some of the techs kept congratulating me on a :baby: i did not have..although i should be on maternity leave in all actuality...it was enough to make me :cry:
so now i am home for 3wks and going to be bored out of my mind.. the dr says Pelvic Rest for 6wks so no ttc [-X for me and itfeel's like ](*,)..and my dh is in a :sulk: over no :sex: for3- 6 wks...
so while i am recovering and :ignore: my cycle this month i will be cheering you all on...periodically....you may get sick of me as i will be bored..lol..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - so glad you got through surgery well but so sorry you had to lose your ovary and fallopian tube. Righty is just going have to get all dominant and do all the work now and I think bodies really recover well and that will happen. I can't believe they put you on the maternity ward you poor thing. 

3 weeks is a long time...if you need a TV series to get you through...OH and I like "Dexter"...get lots of good books (I tend to go for the classics) - get OH to get you some nice fun ones at the library...plus some fun mags to flip through.


----------



## bethenasia

Stupid :witch:. :(

:cry:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi Love

You need to rest as much as possible even if it is a bit boring. I am sorry that they ended up having to remove your ovary and tube. Enjoy watching some films and make sure your dh gives you lots of tlc. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--posted in the OTWW for you, I am glad you are out of surgery and already on the road to recovery! Upset for you over how you were treated at the hospital though, the nerve of those people! :growlmad: :hugs: and make sure DH spoils you something rotten over the next few weeks! 

Beth--so sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: Spoil yourself this weekend and fx'd that this next cycle will be your BFP cycle!

mpepe--hope you caught that egg! I know the next few days' wait is insane!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> :
> sam..glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for you
> AFM: I did have to have my left ovary and fallopian tube removed due to the cyst. I also had lots of scarring on the outside of my uterus that had it binded to my bowel..the dr had to seperate them and put some kind of medicine on it to prevent it from happening again..how that happened idk??
> i pretty much have been:sleep:ing for the last few days..
> to add insult to injury, i am bleeding from the surgery again and they put me in the maternity ward and some of the techs kept congratulating me on a :baby: i did not have..although i should be on maternity leave in all actuality...it was enough to make me :cry:
> so now i am home for 3wks and going to be bored out of my mind.. the dr says Pelvic Rest for 6wks so no ttc [-X for me and itfeel's like ](*,)..and my dh is in a :sulk: over no :sex: for3- 6 wks...
> so while i am recovering and :ignore: my cycle this month i will be cheering you all on...periodically....you may get sick of me as i will be bored..lol..

LOVE!!! Here's a big :hugs: from me to you. I'm sorry that you lost an ovary, but now the right ovary is going to kick in and do some amazing work for you, I just know it. I am sending you lots of love. We can trade messages once I'm done with my surgery and am sitting here all bored. . . . Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

Loveanurse: :hugs: I'm so sorry darling. It sounds like you had an emotionally battering experience this week and I feel terrible about how you were treated at the hospital - it was a definite kick while you were down. 
Hopefully these 3 weeks pass quickly. I've been watching A LOT of TV and movies over the last 2 weeks, but I got the most pleasure from reading - finished 5 books and I'm working on a 6th! If you need some suggestions I could hook you up. What do you like? I agree with Grand, Dexter is an amazing show! :thumbup:

:hi: Hello everyone! I've been keeping my eye on everyone, cheering from the sidelines. 
I so desperately want to get back to TTC, but at the same time the idea of going through all of this again is just exhausting. I've been spotting yucky brown stuff since the d&c, and I've had a good cry every day, but I think I'll survive. Hopefully someday soon all of this heartache will payoff! :baby:
The husband and I are working on a last-minute weekend escape to the mountains, so if we find a good deal we'll be taking off tonight! Otherwise, it'll be an early morning rise with Saturday night in a hotel. And guess what - I'm going to get drunk FOR SURE! :drunk: Damn, I deserve it. 

Have a great weekend everyone. :friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

Sam/Anna..we will be keeping each other company while we are in this pause of ttc..
I am a reader..One day in the future i would love to have a room filled with books..i love the smell of new books. I will be doing a lot of that..thank goodness i have my Intro to Philosophy class and another one starting up in the early part of march..something to keep me half way busy..
my house is still full with family..they are keeping it NOT quiet..don't know if that 's a good thing or a bad thing..lol..
watching tv..hhhmmm...as long as i can stay away from those damn baby shows..ie "a baby story" the multiples..."i didn't know i was pregnant" etc etc...i mean geesh it's enough to make you wanna puke..but truely i must be honest with you ladies.
I AM SCARED..I am scared that having another child is just not in my future.
I will continue to try but a part of me says "Debbie, face it,, you have two children be content with that." Am i being that selfish that i want more children??I just don't know.
So if there are days when i am being that darn debbie downer, please bear with me. this is going to be a long three weeks.. This is sure to be a roller coaster ride of emotions for me. 
I feel so much empathy for you Anna, as i understand the exhaustion of ttc and when you are derailed from something you so desperately want, you stop and think about just HOW exhausting it is. It makes you leary to take that jump again. Oh, I know I will, but I am scared just the same. I desperately want that forever :baby:
Thanks for listening to me rant. 
Sam..let me know when your surgery is. 
Anna, hope you have a good time with your dh. It'll be good healing time for you. If you have any questions regarding d&c..hit me up. I had one with my twins last year.
and thanks to everyone else for the well wishes..God Bless and 
much :dust: to you all..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Sam/Anna..we will be keeping each other company while we are in this pause of ttc..
> I am a reader..One day in the future i would love to have a room filled with books..i love the smell of new books. I will be doing a lot of that..thank goodness i have my Intro to Philosophy class and another one starting up in the early part of march..something to keep me half way busy..
> my house is still full with family..they are keeping it NOT quiet..don't know if that 's a good thing or a bad thing..lol..
> watching tv..hhhmmm...as long as i can stay away from those damn baby shows..ie "a baby story" the multiples..."i didn't know i was pregnant" etc etc...i mean geesh it's enough to make you wanna puke..but truely i must be honest with you ladies.
> I AM SCARED..I am scared that having another child is just not in my future.
> I will continue to try but a part of me says "Debbie, face it,, you have two children be content with that." Am i being that selfish that i want more children??I just don't know.
> So if there are days when i am being that darn debbie downer, please bear with me. this is going to be a long three weeks.. This is sure to be a roller coaster ride of emotions for me.
> I feel so much empathy for you Anna, as i understand the exhaustion of ttc and when you are derailed from something you so desperately want, you stop and think about just HOW exhausting it is. It makes you leary to take that jump again. Oh, I know I will, but I am scared just the same. I desperately want that forever :baby:
> Thanks for listening to me rant.
> Sam..let me know when your surgery is.
> Anna, hope you have a good time with your dh. It'll be good healing time for you. If you have any questions regarding d&c..hit me up. I had one with my twins last year.
> and thanks to everyone else for the well wishes..God Bless and
> much :dust: to you all..

Love: Oh my friend. It is so very sad and exhausting. But DON'T think that you are being selfish. That's not the case AT ALL. And deep down you know it. You're just tired and struggling and I know how it feels. Exactly how it feels. :hugs: I wish you, Anna and I were all closer in location. I'd invite you both over for some drinks and a good girly chat. And we would NOT watch any baby shows. I struggled with all of the pregnant women and women pushing their babies in prams in Scotland. It seemed as if they (the happy mothers) are everywhere. It's sort of nice to be here, where most of the people are really old. Surgery is Thursday afternoon. I'm scared to bits. I keep hearing how painful this surgery is going to be and I'm worried. But OH will be here for a week and so I'll get through it.

And then we will all be here talking about books and television and taking our vitamins while we make some lovely new eggs. 

Hang in there. And get in touch if you want to talk. Really. xoxo


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Loveanurse: :hugs: I'm so sorry darling. It sounds like you had an emotionally battering experience this week and I feel terrible about how you were treated at the hospital - it was a definite kick while you were down.
> Hopefully these 3 weeks pass quickly. I've been watching A LOT of TV and movies over the last 2 weeks, but I got the most pleasure from reading - finished 5 books and I'm working on a 6th! If you need some suggestions I could hook you up. What do you like? I agree with Grand, Dexter is an amazing show! :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: Hello everyone! I've been keeping my eye on everyone, cheering from the sidelines.
> I so desperately want to get back to TTC, but at the same time the idea of going through all of this again is just exhausting. I've been spotting yucky brown stuff since the d&c, and I've had a good cry every day, but I think I'll survive. Hopefully someday soon all of this heartache will payoff! :baby:
> The husband and I are working on a last-minute weekend escape to the mountains, so if we find a good deal we'll be taking off tonight! Otherwise, it'll be an early morning rise with Saturday night in a hotel. And guess what - I'm going to get drunk FOR SURE! :drunk: Damn, I deserve it.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. :friends:

Get schnockered, Anna. You DO deserve it. I know a lot about the brown stuff. And the crying. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Beth - I am really sorry af finally got you. 

Anna - hope you have a nice weekend. You definetly deserve it.

Sam - I hope that the surgery all goes well and you are back ttc real soon.

Love - I understand what you are saying. I have been thinking I have 2 children, be content, just forget it. Thing is I can't forget it, the desire keeps me going. It has been 2 1/2 years now and I feel that if it never happens then I have wasted that time and been stressed when I should have been happy with my kids. I kind of have a deadline anyway. When we started clomid my dh and I said that we wouldnt go down the IVF route as it would be to distressing and expensive given the fact that we already have children. However every month theclomid doesn't work and we get closer to that possibility I think that I will want to go the IVF route. Have not even told my dh that yet though. Love sending you a big hug. You are not selfish at all. 

I just hope that we all get out forever babies really soon. XX


----------



## shelleney

Oh Beth. So sorry the witch got you. What a bitch she is, messing you about like that. Have a few drinks, eat banned foods, enjoy yourself, and get back on that TTC train. I really hope next month is your month :hugs:

Hey Love. Great to hear from you. Glad the surgey went well, but so sorry that you had to lose an ovary and a tube. However, plenty of women get pregnant with only one of each (after ectopic for example) so keep up the PMA. You WILL get pregnant and have your forever baby. Also, Im sorry to hear of the way you were treated in hospital. I know how you feel. The first night after my ectopic, they put me in a 2-bed room, with a woman and her newborn baby. I discharged myself, which was stupid and dangerous, but I just couldnt stay there. I hope you make a speedy recovery, but in the meantime, enjoy spending time with your DH and DDs. Take care :hugs:

Hi Anna. Lovely to hear from you too. I have missed you. I hope you have a wonderful break with your DH. You deserve it Hun! Get drunk, eat lots of lovely food, and enjoy yourself. We will all be here for you when you get back. :hugs:

Hi to all the other TWWers! :hi:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Anna--so good to hear from you hun! I hope you and your DH have a wonderful weekend together, you both absolutely deserve it! Make sure he spoils you! :hugs:

Love--I know you will get your forever baby, I just know it. I also understand how you are feeling right now and please know we are all here for you for days you feel up AND days you feel down. And it is NOT selfish to want another child, no matter how many other children you have. :hugs: to you hun

Bean--:hugs: I second your thought, I want us all with our forever babies really soon as well!


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies for the boost in PMA
sam..they will probably put you on a pca pain pump where you can control your pain medicine within a safe perameters..i had it..and they are usually big advocates for pain control...they do teach nurses now a days that "pain is the fifth vital sign"..you should be in good hands..glad your dh can be with you while you are going through this..and our eggs will be growing fat and happy..:) while we wait. We will definitly be keeping each other company.. It is too bad we don't live closer..I would be up for a drink and chat..I will be cheering you on through your recovery. I will be praying for you
Bean, I am in the same frame of mind as you. I never thought I would want to go to a FS but now that I know that IUI is less expensive then IVF..(much less so) and something I can actually afford, I have adjusted my thinking and would not be adverse to giving it a try. I believe that God has forced me to take a sit down and not be so impatient whilst trying to conceive..You have hit the nail on the head when you said, enjoy the kids you have. I am right there with you on all of those thoughts..It just lets us know that we are not alone and are not CRAZY..lol..but I like you , can't forget the desire for more. So we will be on this train ride together. I even have thought of taking $$$ out of my 403k if a couple of yrs go by and no luck ttc and do IVF as well...and my dh doesn't know it yet either..He knows of my plans to look into IUI though..We will muddle through it.
Amber/Shell..thanks for the boost. Shell I can't believe you left..not that I don't blame you but my goodness...that is dangerous. Most of the maternity wards in the states that I know of are now single private rooms..thank goodness..
AFM and today's thoughts: I was awake on and off most of the night..due to pain and my brain not shutting down for the night..so I have decided to pack up all my maternity clothes and books and put them up until they are needed. It makes me meloncholey and takes up space right now. I think I will do some spring cleaning when I am feeling up to it, or better yet,,direct my dh in what to pack and where..lol..he doesn't know it yet..lol
have a headache..gonna go lay down now..will be on periodically
If i could reach through the computer and give you all a :hug: i would..you have all been so good to me it makes me :cry:..thanks so much from the bottom of my heart


----------



## NewToAllThis

AF has arrived - I'm out for another month. Having a few :wine: and :beer: to help me cope. 36 on Monday and a week til due date, feeling quite bereft.


----------



## Amberyll23

New--:hugs: so sorry hun, sending you hugs and :dust: for this coming cycle!


----------



## sparkle

So sorry new, bloody :witch: x


----------



## kizzyt

hello ladies, just saying a quick hi to you all, I hope everyone is well.

Anna, Sam and Love, big hugs to the three of you going through your tough times, thinking of you all. 

Everyone else "hi", hope to see you in PAL soon xxxxx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

how is everyone? I've been neglecting you all but thinking of you too x 

Love- you have been in my prayers. How are you feeling now?

Anna- how are you coping? I really don't know what to say. Life is cr*p but you will get your forever baby, we all will. :hugs:

Sam- how's the recovery going? :hugs:

I've missed lots of people I'm sorry.

Afm- things have been crazy and show little sign of easing off (hence a 5.30am post!) My Mums visit was fab, I've really missed her. We shopped, lunched, drank wine (not much for me) and gnerally enjoyed ourselves. This week I'm taking my little darlings at school on two outings; national gallery today and theatre tomorrow and it's world book day on Thursday!!
I'm 9ish dpo and considering a test. No ss here!! My temp is up high despite a little dip 2 days ago. So I'm thinking about it in the next fee days....

:hugs: to all


----------



## shelleney

Morning Sparkle :hi:

Good to hear from you. Wow, 9DPO already? Thats gone fast! At least you have a busy week ahead of you. That will stop you going into crazy POAS and SS mode (hopefully).
Good luck Hun. Let us know how you get on. I have my FXd for you :dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Wow *Sparkle* - I'm impressed you're up so early. Have fun with all the little ones on your field trips this week. That will certainly take your mind off of the TWW. 9DPO that went fast...FXed for you...do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Sparkle with the testing in a few days time!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: all,

good luck testing sparkle. 

afm: dont think ive O yet. correction, I think I O'd yesterday cuz I had O cramps Sunday night and when I woke up Monday morning...and I did have EWCM on Sunday. Im either CD14 or 15 today. I usually O anywhere from CD13-15. hope hubby's :spermy: catches the eggy!! ;) 

hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. 

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies,

not sure I've worked out how to link you to my chart as it's a tracker on my iphone but here is a picture I took of it which should show the general trend...

What do you think? I can't decide when to test... I'm thinking Friday if I can hold out, but knowing what I'm like it'll probably be tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].JPG
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## grandbleu

It looks good hon...I'd wait till 11 or 12 DPO to test FXed for you! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks. I shall be 12dpo on Friday so trying to keep strong!


----------



## Amberyll23

sparkle---your chart looks good hun! I agree with grand, try to hold out for 12 dpo if you can! I hope you get your BFP!!!

Lisa--Keeping my fx'd you caught that huevo!!


----------



## lilrojo

Just poppin in so say a quick hi.. and Good luck to those of you testing soon and those in the 2WW.. I will be there next week.. 

CD12!!


----------



## samiam

Okay kids. Down to the wire here. I just had my pelvic ultrasound today because I wanted to get that going before the shoulder surgery on Thursday. Checking out those rogue ovaries of mine to see what's up. I should know something late tomorrow or maybe Thursday (while I'm getting my arthroscopic surgery on my shoulder). Given the prep that I've been told to make (HOSTS of medications and a shoulder movement machine being delivered to my house tomorrow), I am expecting a really ugly rehab. I think April 1st will be when I come up for air (pain-wise). Not looking pretty. That said, I will do my best to stick my head in here and see how you all are doing. 

So go get yourselves preggers, girls. I know you can do it!! I very much look forward to coming back to hosts of :bfp:s. :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - Thinking so much of you - you will be well taken care of...sorry about all this pain you are expecting...I hope it won't be as bad as you think. It will be a bit of a recovery, won't it...I don't even know what a shoulder moving machine is. But jump on whenever you need some moral support (one handedly of course...no extra typing stress on that shoulder of yours). So happy OH is coming to visit you soon and it's better to be in a warm familiar place when you recover. Many healing vibes your way Sam!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thinking of you Sam, hope it goes well and you're back here soon :)


----------



## LiSa2010

sam: hope you have a speedy recovery. will be thinking of you. 

:hi: all

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Thinking of you Sam and hoping you're on the road to recovery soon x


----------



## Amberyll23

Thinking and praying all goes well Sam and that your recovery is a short one! So glad you are finally getting the care you need and deserve! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Ladies- I need to tell someone I've been so naughty! I was in boots today, first response tests on 2 for 1 so I bought 2 packs!! I've just poas and there's a really faint line... So faint but def with colour and came up after a min. Eeeek now I don't know what to do. Ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## grandbleu

HOLY MOLY! *Sparkle* - So exciting...faint line is not a problem because you're still an early DPO but it has color and it came up right away....SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Can I tell you *Congratulations* yet????


----------



## sparkle

Ahhh no congratulations yet. I'm 10 dpo....

Haven't dared tell oh I've poas yet!!


----------



## BellasMummy

OMG Sparkle!! I really hope this is you BFP!!

When are you going to test again??

xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG sprakle!! excited for you... when are you testing again?


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies,
I think I'm going to test again with fmu tomorrow, tell oh then wait a few days.
I was testing pos this early with my son so really hoping it's a good sign....


----------



## Beanwood

Sam - I hope that all goes well and your recovery is really fast.

Sparkle - Hope this is it for you - sounds really promising. 

Hello everybody else..... XXX


----------



## shelleney

OMG Sparkle!! :yipee:
I had a strong feeling yesterday that you were going to get your BFP this week. And it looks like Im right!
Cant wait to hear what happens tomorrow when you test with FMU at 11DPO. 
Argh! so exciting! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

OMG SPARKLE!!! I am so excited for you!! I want to shout and dance for you!!! :happydance: I'm on the edge of my seat for your test tomorrow!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

So excited for you sparkle, hope thats the beginning of a strong line for your :bfp:!!!!! Congrats! (whispered of course)


----------



## samiam

Okay girlies. First things first. Sparkle, I am seriously crossing all of my fingers and toes for you!! I had better come back to your lovely :bfp:!! :happydance:

I am scared shit-less. Sorry for the language, but I am absolutely terrified of being put under and tomorrow is the day. I know that my surgeon is a capable guy and his team all seem really clever too, so I know that I will be okay. I'm just nervous about feeling really bad after the surgery. But by this time tomorrow, it will all be done and dusted and I will be on the mend. 

AND, I got a call from my GP today about my ultrasound. Everything is clear and healthy in there. And the ovaries look strong and healthy too. She said that I may have one more weird cycle because of the anesthesia, but I'm thinking that April will be the GO month for us. :happydance:

So. I will be thinking of you lovely ladies and will pop in when I'm not too drugged up or in too much pain to think straight. 

Wishing you all the best and lots and lots of :dust:.


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..will be thinking of you and praying you recover well..
Sparkle..congrats..
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## sparkle

Firstly Sam, I am praying for you today lots of love xx

Secondly...... I tested this morning
first response.... :bfp:
digi.... Pregnant!!!!

I'm so excited and yet absolutly terrified!!!!
Going to wake dh up now!!!


----------



## Beanwood

congratulations - so pleased for you. Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck for today Sam! Hope you recover quickly and April is your month :D

CONGRATULATIONS Sparkle! How exciting!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months - you're the 18th BFP on here :D


----------



## BellasMummy

Yay Congratulations Sparkle!!

I just knew it!! xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grandbleu

Wonderful Morning News!

 :dust: *CONGRATULATIONS SPARKLE* :dust:​


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* - thinking of you...I know it's totally scary but we'll be here when you wake up. They will take such good care of you and you will be brand new Sam soon - fertility queen! Such great news that your ovaries are perfect and healthy. I love your doctors. Many healing vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Fab news Sparkle, woohoooooo!! xx


----------



## sparkle

Thanks ladies, still on cloud 9! I think my class must think I'm slightly loopy! (I am dressed as a ladybird, but thats another story!)
Thought I'd add what I did this month as a little point for anyone interested.

I took: magnesium, green tea extract, folic acid, iron and vitamin c all the way through, evening primrose before o and b complex vitamins after. I've been wearing a rose quartz, meditating as often as I can and seeing a spiritualist. We dtd on cd 7, 8, 10, 12-16 and I oved on day 14. I also got riproaringly drunk on day 14 at my best friends 30th!

No real symptoms - mild stomach cramp yesterday and today and a bfp 10 dpo!!

Wooo!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle---:happydance::wohoo::dance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:dance::wohoo::happydance: So happy for you hun!!! H&H 9 months and sending you lots of :dust:

Sam--I will be thinking of you today and praying that your surgery goes well. So excited for you that you will be able to start trying again in April, that is wonderful!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!

sam/love/anna: thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers...

Congrats Sparkle!!!!! :bfp: yay!! :bfp: yay!! :bfp: yay!!

afm: Im officially in the 2WW....I'm 3DPO and will test next Friday, March 11th. I feel good about this month... I am not going to SS unless something is obvious LOL... keeping FXd that this feeling turns into a :bfp: too...

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Firstly Sam, I am praying for you today lots of love xx
> 
> Secondly...... I tested this morning
> first response.... :bfp:
> digi.... Pregnant!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited and yet absolutly terrified!!!!
> Going to wake dh up now!!!

SPARKLE! CONGRATS!! Thanks for the early-morning news. I am so happy to have this news before the surgery. :happydance: THANKS for letting us know. :hugs:



grandbleu[B said:

> Sam[/B] - thinking of you...I know it's totally scary but we'll be here when you wake up. They will take such good care of you and you will be brand new Sam soon - fertility queen! Such great news that your ovaries are perfect and healthy. I love your doctors. Many healing vibes your way. :hugs:

Grand: Thanks hon. I just keep telling myself that I have to have two strong and healthy shoulders so that I can hold a baby!! I love my doctors too. They have just stepped right up and held my hand. 



[COLOR="red" said:

> LiSa2010[/COLOR];9460204]:hi: ladies!!
> 
> sam/love/anna: thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers...
> 
> Congrats Sparkle!!!!! :bfp: yay!! :bfp: yay!! :bfp: yay!!
> 
> afm: Im officially in the 2WW....I'm 3DPO and will test next Friday, March 11th. I feel good about this month... I am not going to SS unless something is obvious LOL... keeping FXd that this feeling turns into a :bfp: too...
> 
> :hugs:

Lisa: Hope you are right and that you get your BFP too!!

Love:  Hope you are feeling better. I am going to imagine that all of my nurses are just as kind as as professional as you are. And that will see me through. :hugs:

AFM: Thanks for all of your well-wishes. I will let you know how it went. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

do we have a lucky thread or what???
:wohoo: sparkle..congrats
sam..i am praying for your speedy recovery and hope the drs and nurses take good care of you..Maybe we can get our :bfp:'s together..:)
lisa..i hope this is your :bfp: month..goodluck to you
afm:..normally have been ovulating around cd19th-23rd of each cycle..but yesterday and today i woke up with ewcm..crazy??and i am cd 15..and we snuck a :sex: session in yesterday..i didn't think anything of it because i normally o later...doesn't mean anything i know but i just thought it was interesting to know that i am o'ing earlier this month since removing the cyst..


----------



## sparkle

Love- that's really interesting, hope the removal of the cyst has sorted you put! 

Lisa- cheering you on, this is definatly a lucky thread! X


----------



## LiSa2010

I definitely think we have a lucky thread... :thumbup:

thanks love, I think your recovery is going fabulous!!! soooo happy for you... you know something... I hear that we are more fertile after any type of surgery (meaning women type surgeries)... maybe bcuz it changes our hormones!? IDK :shrug: that's what I've heard anyway... FXd you're Oing soon and you catch the egg!!! 

thanks Sparkle!!!

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

well i guess i am joining the lucky thread then! :D


----------



## LiSa2010

YaY!!! welcome wtt...


----------



## lilrojo

Awww. congrats Sparkle.. Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

Not quite to this stage yet.. few days away.. yay!! CD14 for me.. so almost there...

question for you ladies.. I heard vit. B6 helps to make the lp longer... since my mc they have been around 10 days.. but i seem to hear so much contradicting news on it.. how much to take and when.. So I started on cd3 at 200mg all I could find in the store and its not a complex.. just plain B6.. should I have any worries about anything... thanks in advance.. hope someone knows something..


----------



## sparkle

I took b complex after ov so can't really help, I heard mixed things about b6 on it's own x


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..you just brought a tear to my eyes :cry:...with your thoughtful words.
wtt..you did come to a great thread..welcome..
lisa..that would be fabulous if that were true..i could stand to get a :bfp: right now..:haha: especially since my dh informed me last night that my sister n law is pregnant..not that i am not happy for my brother n law but i am uspet because she has four kids already, two ex husbands..and has custody of NONE of her girls..the courts apparently did not find her a fit mom..and now she is pregnant with her 5th baby....this will be my bil's first child if she is not lying..she does have a habit of that..
anyway..i don't like feeling the greeneyed monster if you know what i mean.


----------



## Amberyll23

I think the main reason this thread is so lucky is that all of us ladies have stuck together and continue to support one another!!

wtt and Lisa--Hope your 2ww is a short one with a BFP at the end!

Love--:hugs:I know exactly how you feel. I have a relative in my family who is notorious for breeding lots of children and then not caring for them and losing custody of them...it is very frustrating to be on the sidelines watching a trainwreck and wanting your own little one that you KNOW you would care and provide for! I hope your recovery is moving along well, I think of you every day hun!


----------



## loveanurse1

amber..i agree with you..sticking together is what we do best:)


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> amber..i agree with you..sticking together is what we do best:)

Indeed, it's what makes it so special :) I've been on a fertility related forum before and didn't get the same vibe as here. You had to be in the 'clique' to get replies. Sad. 
I love it here, just wish my work internet wasn't monitered so I could check in more regularly.


----------



## grandbleu

I agree I love it here! :hugs: Group hug :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle

I love it here too! I feel so welcomed and part of all your journeys. 
X


----------



## LiSa2010

hey ladies, I have a quick ?

can I get an EKG, or any other test like that done while preggo? just asking cuz I had a doc appt yesterday and he wants all these test done to check my heart (it's standard now to test the heart during a routine physical in the States). the test aren't until the end of March and wanted to know if it was safe to do while preggo.

thanks for any help you can give...


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - Have you told your OH yet?


----------



## Beanwood

Hi everybody

Wow just sat down - work agghhhhh, finally home. 

Hope everybody is ok. XX 

I agree with what you are all saying - don't know what I would do without everybody. XX


----------



## LiSa2010

> lisa..that would be fabulous if that were true..i could stand to get a :bfp: right now..:haha: especially since my dh informed me last night that my sister n law is pregnant..not that i am not happy for my brother n law but i am uspet because she has four kids already, two ex husbands..and has custody of NONE of her girls..the courts apparently did not find her a fit mom..and now she is pregnant with her 5th baby....this will be my bil's first child if she is not lying..she does have a habit of that..
> anyway..i don't like feeling the greeneyed monster if you know what i mean.

yes that would be awesome... :winkwink:
why does it always seem like these particular people are the ones that fall PG quicker than the rest of us...it upsets me too. it's not fair. :cry: but I stay positive and I know it will happen for me... for all of us :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa..yes you can get an ekg while pregnant..it's the cat scans,xrays that you can't do..it does not have any radio active waves from that..
bean..how are you doing this month????


----------



## Anna Purna

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS SPARLKE!!!!! :wohoo:

So happy for you darling. :cry: (happy tears)

nurse: Oh, I hope that the surgery has helped you more than you expected and that you get your :bfp: right away!


----------



## shelleney

Can I get in on the group hug Ladies? :hugs:
I do love our lucky thread!

Congratulations Sparkle!! From me to you, BFP17 to BFP18 :haha:
Looking forward to seeing you over in the PAL thread.

Oh Sam :hugs: Im sorry to hear you are so worried. But I just know everything is going to be fine. You will be taken very well care of, and we will be here to support you through your recovery. And to celebrate your April BFP with you!

Hey Love. How are you getting on? Cant believe you've snuck in some cheeky :sex: already! Make sure DH is gentle with you.... :haha:

wtt, bean, lisa and grey....really hope this is your month for a BFP!

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

anna...i worry about you and hope you are doing ok..hoping that next month i could get moving and groving again....big :hugs: your way


----------



## Little S

Hello ladies, Ive just popped in to see how you are all doing. Congratulations Sparkle!!! Wahoo!! Happy and healthy 9 months
xxx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats to you too *Little S*! So happy to see you have a little one growing. :thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!

congrats littleS!!!

afm: I am 4dpo and had af type cramps since 1dpo... this morning after my shower I had a slight headache and felt a little nauseous but it went away after a couple of minutes... I've also been gassy... 

wtt: how are you? did you test? what's the update?

whos else is testing?

hope everyone is doing well...

baby dust to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa* - Great symptoms...I had cramping a bit later on like 8dpo and 11/12 dpo. Are you SS then this time around :winkwink:?


----------



## LiSa2010

hey grand: Im trying not to but keep getting these cramps, I just hate getting cramps so when I have them, can't really think of anyting else lol :haha: then there was the headache and nausea feeling that I couldn't help but notice LOL...I also hate throwing up so if there's a chance that Im going to throw up, I try to stop myself... LOL :haha: LOL :haha: Im a mess LOL.


----------



## wtt :)

lol it's too early to test ;) I just found out that i MIGHT have Factor V Leiden so i guess i will have to get tested for it and mention it to the obgyn as soon as i find out i'm pregnant... it's freaking me out! (even though the blood test from a few years ago only showed that i MIGHT have it but i don't think i ever actualy got tested for it specifically)


----------



## sarah55

Helloooooooo ladies!! What a great time to reapppear, just in time for group hugs! :hugs:

Well I've been seriously off radar recently- seems the Docs think I have polycistic ovaries as I have yet to have :af: since November. Am now on waiting list to be referred to the hospital, only that can take up to 3 months!! What with that and my Sis announcing her pregnancy the DH and I decided to head off for some last minute fun in the sun. Anyway am back and just enjoying things with the DH, enjoying some much needed :wine: and enjoying being back amongst you lovely ladies :winkwink:

So Sparkle- big big congratulations! Am so made up for you :)

Love- hope you are doing ok?? Dont ever give up hope, you can and WILL have a happy and healthy baby. Rest up and enjoy your OH xx

Anna- hey, how are you?? Enjoy the reading, I too have got into it recently. Find it so relaxing and very distracting. Hope you are ok 

Grey/Shelleney -hey ladies, you ok?? What's going on with you girls?

Kizzy- Hey you, hope all is going well with the pregnancy. Have you had the scan yet??

Lisa- ooh sounds sooo exciting, fingers crossed for you :

Anyone else I'm sorry to have missed you, got lots to catch up on but just saying hi for now! 

Grand- All ok with you and the bump??


----------



## grandbleu

*Sarah* - So nice to "see" you again. Sorry that you've been having a rough time of it. SamIam also had issues with not having a proper period and it turns out that her hormones were not in balance (I believe it was estrogen/progesterone) and she needed more progesterone and now she has finally gotten her 1st real one. I can't believe they are making you wait 3 months for an appointment - how frustrating! Does your doctor have any other evidence for PCOS??? Do you have the other symptoms? I'm just asking because just not having a period doesn't mean you have it. 

*Lisa* - FXed for you hon...I hope all these signs are pointing to a bfp.


*Wtt* - sorry I don't know that condition. How does it effect pregnancy?


----------



## sarah55

grandbleu said:


> *Sarah* - So nice to "see" you again. Sorry that you've been having a rough time of it. SamIam also had issues with not having a proper period and it turns out that her hormones were not in balance (I believe it was estrogen/progesterone) and she needed more progesterone and now she has finally gotten her 1st real one. I can't believe they are making you wait 3 months for an appointment - how frustrating! Does your doctor have any other evidence for PCOS??? Do you have the other symptoms? I'm just asking because just not having a period doesn't mean you have it.
> 
> *Lisa* - FXed for you hon...I hope all these signs are pointing to a bfp.
> 
> 
> *Wtt* - sorry I don't know that condition.
> How does it effect pregnancy?


Hey Grand! It's good to be back :)

I've been talking to Sam and we are indeed in very similar situations. They did blood tests and my hormone levels are out of sorts and also they said that the latest bloods showed that I didn't ovulate last month. I had already seen the doctor before I heard about the progesterone treatment Sam had, but I guess my doctor is a bit unsure and hence why she's passing me on to the hospital. Funnily enough I have accepted that I may have a wait ahead of me and will just enjoy what I have at the moment ( although secretly hoping that I sneakily get a miracle pregnancy! ) How are you doing, all well I hope?? Xx


----------



## grandbleu

*Sarah* - Good I'm so glad you've been chatting with Sam - I was going to suggest it as well but now she must be recovering from her shoulder surgery. Definitely enjoy yourself during this wait and stranger things have happened :dust: - Thanks for asking btw - I'm good - minor/major freak outs as to be expected...I really just want evidence that this baby is OK...I never had the chance to get a scan with my other pregnancy so next week will be a bit scary (I'll be about 9 weeks by the time I get my 1st scan).


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Sparkle, only just checked in and saw your BFP :happydance:

This is quite a lucky thread isn't it - worried I'll need to get new friends as you'll all be off to the PAL thread soon.
I had to find new friends after being all alone on the last thread I was on, apart from Imp who came with me :hugs: - actually, I think I followed her here because I was lonely :haha:


----------



## Amberyll23

sarah--wb! I am glad you had some relaxation and enjoyment with your OH, that is so important, especially during stressful times. I really hope they are able to give you answers with the doctor, and sooner rather than later!

New--:hugs: no Femmes Fetale will ever be left behind! I plan on sticking and poking around in all these threads until every single one of us is in the PAL thread!:thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Amber :hugs:

How are you doing?


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks Amber, (no Femmes Fetale will ever be left behind! I plan on sticking and poking around in all these threads until every single one of us is in the PAL thread!) that means a lot to me...


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Hi Lisa,

How are you doing? Its nice to know we're not going to be left behind hey?!
I get worried I'll be the last one... :wacko:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> :hi: Hi Lisa,
> 
> How are you doing? Its nice to know we're not going to be left behind hey?!
> I get worried I'll be the last one... :wacko:

hey New! yes it is nice, thx ladies!
Im doing well. waiting out this 2ww... trying not to SS but obvious symptoms pop up and cant help to get excited lol :nope: Im feeling good about this cycle. Im keeping my FXd. 

you're not alone, I feel the same way about being left behind too, I think we're both :wacko: lol. If I get my bfp, I promise to continue to stalk all the Femmes Fetales no matter what cycle they are in. :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

grandbleu said:


> *Wtt* - sorry I don't know that condition. How does it effect pregnancy?

it's basically a higher risk of blood clotting but it's not confirmed so all my loved ones are telling me not to freak out about it nor worry about it as so many things CAN go wrong but nothing might go wrong :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi Lisa,
> 
> How are you doing? Its nice to know we're not going to be left behind hey?!
> I get worried I'll be the last one... :wacko:
> 
> hey New! yes it is nice, thx ladies!
> Im doing well. waiting out this 2ww... trying not to SS but obvious symptoms pop up and cant help to get excited lol :nope: Im feeling good about this cycle. Im keeping my FXd.
> 
> you're not alone, I feel the same way about being left behind too, I think we're both :wacko: lol. If I get my bfp, I promise to continue to stalk all the Femmes Fetales no matter what cycle they are in. :hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck, keep up the PMA. Its so hard not to SS isn't it!
I hope this is your month :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all
wtt..i know of several women who have factor 5...they watch you more closely and you have to give yourself injections throughout the pregnancy to help prevent clotting which can cause miscarriage...they watch you very very closely and do lots of scans....a lot of women don't know they have it until they miscarry several times..you should be in good hands since they know in advance..i hope i am not scaring you..but i agree with your friends you should be ok..
new/lisa..i have also been afraid of being left behind as well..but these ladies still come back and chat with us..to which i am grateful..
sarah ..you sound in good spirits...and grand is correct stranger things have happened..maybe you won't have to go to that appt and wind up pregnant instead..
to all the preggo's out there....hoping your days are filled with much morning sicknes...in a good way of course...lol


----------



## wtt :)

loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: all
> wtt..i know of several women who have factor 5...they watch you more closely and you have to give yourself injections throughout the pregnancy to help prevent clotting which can cause miscarriage...

well, first i'm gonna test if i actually have it as there is an assumption but it hasn't been confirmed so once i am pregnant i will let the obgyn know i and that i want to include it in my blood work. 
A lot of women do have it, according to the internet and a lot of them also have very normal pregnancies and births. 
As for the injections, i read that was only if you are actively clotting or an immediate family member has a history of blood clotting. My mom went through the whole pregnancy with me without any complications. No other family member has this problem so i doubt i will need injections but maybe some baby aspirin or something. I will see. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

wtt..well i hope the tests turn out ok for you..it sounds as if you are in good hands ..hopefully we can all get that :bfp:..i hope i didnt scare you..that wasn't my intention if i did..i just wanted to let you know lots of women get pregnant and have successful pregnancies...fx'd for you sweety..:)


----------



## wtt :)

loveanurse1 said:


> wtt..well i hope the tests turn out ok for you..it sounds as if you are in good hands ..hopefully we can all get that :bfp:..i hope i didnt scare you..that wasn't my intention if i did..i just wanted to let you know lots of women get pregnant and have successful pregnancies...fx'd for you sweety..:)

thank you :hugs: nope, i already scared myself way before you told me this so you're good! :D


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Sarah! Had been wondering where you were!
Glad you had a relaxing holiday and have been enjoying yourself with OH.
Sorry to hear you still havent had AF since November. Hopefully she will hurry herself up before you make it to your appointment. 3 months is a long time to wait! :nope:
Im good, thank you for asking. Still early days in my pregnancy, but having very strong symptoms, so looks like everything is ok. Had a scan on wednesday, and its not ectopic this time. Yay! Hope you will be joining us over in PAL soon.

Sorry to hear you may have Factor 5, wtt. I hope that the results come back negative. Fingers crossed for your BFP. :dust:

New, Lisa, Love - you will never be left behind, I promise. You will all get your BFPs before you know it, and will be in the PAL thread with the rest of us. But until then, I will be popping in to make sure you are ok. :friends:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

New--I am doing well hun, thanks for asking! Morning sickness is hitting me, but I am not going to complain!

wtt--sorry to hear you may have factor 5, keeping my fx'd for you that the results come back negative.  Also keeping my fx'd that you get your bfp soon!

Lisa--:hugs: The tww can be so long sometimes! :thumbup: on the PMA and I am keeping my fx'd to see a BFP from you in a few days!!!

love--:hugs: thinking of you! how are you feeling today?


----------



## samiam

hi girls.

quick one-armed reply. i'm in recovery. sitting here with a plug-in ice-cooler thing on the shoulder and waiting for the pain pills to kick in before I go sit on the Passive range of motion machine for as long as I can handle (supposed to be 4-6 hrs a day!). I'm doing well and doc said I will have full range of motion again. I told him I needed my arm to hold my future baby and this actually seemed to make him a bit misty-eyed. So now it's up to me to suck it up and do the painful rehab. But I will check back and say hello as the pain lessens.

Anna and Love and Sarah and Lisa(and the sweet girls I know I am forgetting--blame it on the drugs), we will be bump buddies here soon. Just hang in there and I know that the others won't forget us. xoxo


----------



## loveanurse1

sam...so glad to hear you are doing well....praying for a speedy painfree recovery for you.


----------



## Beanwood

Samian - Hope that you are pain free very soon. X

Hi all - amber, shell - hope you are both doing well. XX


----------



## LiSa2010

aww you ladies are so sweet and wonderful :hugs:

sam: i am so glad you are doing well. hope you have a speedy recovery so you can get back to TTC and hold your future baby. :hugs:

love/anna: thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:

neffie: didnt forget about you sweety! also thinking of you and hope you're doing well. 

:hi: everyone!!

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Sam- glad you are recovering well. I have been thinking of you. Xx


----------



## shelleney

Great to hear from you Sam! Hope you have a speedy, and painless, recovery :hugs:

Hey Bean :hi: How are you?
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

good morning all..Happy Sunday to you all
sam..hope you are doing well
bean/lisa/wtt/new..hope your spirits are up..fx'd you all get a :bfp: soon
grand,amber/shell/mum/milo...hoping your pregnancies are finding you with wonderful experiences
neffie...i miss you
:hi: to all i may have missed


----------



## grandbleu

Hey mes femmes!

*Sam* - so great to hear from you - thanks for your efforts even one-handed. My eyes got misty too when you said you needed your arm strong enough to hold your baby...what a wonderful and sympathetic doctor - I love when they actually have emotions. Have a great recovery...I know it will be hard but you will be back in no time and in better shape then ever. 

*Love* - Hope your recovery is going smoothly as well and you are still surrounded by family. I can't believe you squeaked in a BD session - I assume that means you are already feeling much better and I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

Shell - I am ok thanks - Wanted to get one last bd in today as i have some strong ovary pain. Feel a bit dodgy though and so does dh so will have to see how we go.

Hope everybody is having a nice sunday

Love how are you feeling? XX


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--so glad you are out of surgery and recovering! I hope you are now on the fast track to getting well and strong!

Bean--glad to hear you are doing well, hope you got your bd session in and caught that egg!

love--sending :hugs: your way, hope you are doing well today!

Lisa--hope you are doing well!


----------



## Anna Purna

I second Nurse's sentiment: WHERE ARE YOU NEFFIE???? WE MISS YOU!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

how are you ladies? :hugs:

afm: I already feel like I am out...IDK :shrug: I just have a feeling. I'm feeling a little down bcuz I feel that way... AF should show her face this Saturday.. sorry for my mood ladies... I just want to crawl back to bed and just sleep until Friday... lol 

hope you're all doing well..

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Doing good :) Don't give up hope just yet, Lisa! 

btw, i talked to my mom today and she confirmed to me that she doesn't have factor V which means IF i have it, i could have only gotten it from my dad so... less risk for me! :happydance: As soon as i go to the obgyn though, i will have them test me for factor V anyway. Also, my mom explained how (baby) aspirin is supposed to help if i need to take it :thumbup: More calm now about it all :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: all,

Lisa, don't give up hon - we all get like this around 7-10 dpo, think its cos we can't actively do anything to help things, its already decided so its the waiting that gets us down.

Bean - hope you managed lots of :sex: with OH, gl 

Anna - nice to see you back here every now and again, hope you are doing ok after your d&c

Love/Sam - hope your post op recovery continues well

wtt - fingers crossed you don't have this Factor V, not that I know much about it apart from what you've told us. How soon can you find out?

:hi: to anyone I've missed

AFM - cd9, my due date today, feeling ok - I've got through most of it. I've started a journal which was great, a big relief to get everything down and off my chest.


----------



## wtt :)

@New: if i got pregnant this cycle, i will ask my obgyn about it and demand a blood test or sometime within the next month or so, depending on where i can get tested for it. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

wtt :) said:


> @New: if i got pregnant this cycle, i will ask my obgyn about it and demand a blood test or sometime within the next month or so, depending on where i can get tested for it. :)

Fingers crossed for you x :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!! :hugs:

wtt: FXd for you!!!


----------



## wtt :)

thank you two! :D


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all 

I think I am back in 2ww if i ovulated that is. Fingers crossed for us all.XX

Hope everybody is ok.

New - hope the journal helps.
Lisa - I feel a bit like that I think - its natural though as the months pass. 
Wtt - fingers crossed


----------



## wtt :)

FXed Beanwood! :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

i think i am in the tww too but i have no idea how many days dpo i am as i usually know with doing it by opk's but i didn't this month...i just know i had :sex: on cd14-mar2,cd16-mar4th,cd18-mar6th..and i had ewcm on march2,3,4,5,6th...but don't know which day was actual o day...i don't temp.. so my question to you all is what dpo do you think i am???i had the most ewcm on 3rd,4th,5th,6th
as you all know, i wasn't suppose to bd at all but snuck some in there..if i get a :bfp: i'll be on :cloud9:..but if i'm not i won't be too upset because i kind of would rather wait to be pregnant in the new yr as i will get a whole new set of 12wks off for maternity leave whereas i am using 3wks this yr already for this darn surgery..i do know i just want my :baby:


----------



## Beanwood

Hey love 

You are like me hun. Ignore my ticker - i don't know how days past ovulation i am either. I had no ewcm to notice and ran out of opks. I am assuming I am about 2/3 days past. If you take the middle of your ewcm dates that would make you about the same - is that right? Thats my logic anyway. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

bean,,thanks for answering..i think i'm anywhere from 2dpo to 4..i had some cramping on my left side yesterday..almost like i was having ovary pains..lol..which i know can't be as that is the ovary and fallopian tube side that i lost..am i :wacko: or what :shrug:..
so now the crazy waiting begins then..
you shoud send me a friends request here on bnb..i would but i don't know how??
i would love to be bump buddies with you..:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

You read my thoughts hun, thing is i don't know how to send friend request either. I will try and figure it out. 

I have been having cramps on both sides :wacko: I don't know. Atleast we can go crazy together. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

sounds like a plan to me..two crazies going crazy together:rofl:..along with the rest of the gang..lol


----------



## Beanwood

Yeah the crazy gang.

Think I have just sent you a friend request. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

i think i just sent you one too..lol..


----------



## LiSa2010

hi love, i've read that the last day of EWCM is your most fertile day and we usually O the day after.. so my guess would be that you're Oing today...:shrug: wish I knew for sure though... I usually go by my EWCM too and get it for a few days before O but this month I had it for one day CD12 and felt O pains on CD13.... Im keeping my FXd for all of us that we caught the eggy and that we all get our :bfp: :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hi everyone! Just a quick note before I head out to kung fu...

Nurse: I agree with Lisa, sounds like today might be O day. What's your CM like today? 

Good luck to everyone this cycle! When's the next testing spree???

P.S. Question for everyone who's had a d&c: Did you have a lot of gas and bloating in the weeks following the procedure? I just feel like my hormones are running wild - gas, bloating, teenager-style acne......ARGH!!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## loveanurse1

anna, I had some ewcm but not as much as a few days ago...and as for myself after the d&c i was very bloated, very emotional, i even had milk come into my breasts, my face,neck and chest broke out in baby acne all over...i was a mess..my dr said i had a lot of beta hcg..give it some time..i was embarrassed to go out because of the acne..
if i o today it would be cd19 for me..even though i'm not suppose to,,,if dh acts like he wants to bd then i will, but if not, i will NOT pressure him for it..(this is a month where i am basically NTNP,,,since i'm not suppose to bd for 3wks but it's been ok)..i went for a walk at the track today..did one mile..i sure felt pressure down below while i walked, and i was very slow going but at least i did it..


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd check in. I've been trying to keep
myself busy this month and "try" without "trying". I can't stand the disappointment when it doesn't happen. I've got a lot of catching up to on here. But wanted to say hi hope everyones doing well. I'm in my tww soon if I'm not already, at this point I don't even know...? I think I'll be back more often soon. Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Anna after my d & c I was also very bloated, I can rembember it clearly. XX


----------



## sarah55

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Hi everyone! Just a quick note before I head out to kung fu...
> 
> Nurse: I agree with Lisa, sounds like today might be O day. What's your CM like today?
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle! When's the next testing spree???
> 
> P.S. Question for everyone who's had a d&c: Did you have a lot of gas and bloating in the weeks following the procedure? I just feel like my hormones are running wild - gas, bloating, teenager-style acne......ARGH!!!!!!!! :brat:

Hey Anna!

After my D&C I was bloated, I dont remember if I was excessively gassy though :winkwink: tbh it was all a haze of crappy tv and vino! How are you doing anyway?? Enjoy the Kung Fu :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

I can't remember how I felt after my d&c, I was a whirlwind of emotions - I just felt like crap I think. But I dulled the pain with wine and good food and I haven't stopped since :haha:

Hi Imp :hi: nice to see you, was thinking about you the other day wondering how you were getting on :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

hope everyone is well..

afm: 9dpo and not sure how I feel right now. early this morning around 5:30am I had AF like cramps and a backache, felt like AF was about to show up right there and then but went back to sleep and woke up at my normal time 6:30 and the pains were completely gone... so we'll see FXd!!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Lisa! Getting close! What is your normal LP and when do you plan on testing? FX'd for you!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

Amberyll23 said:


> Hey Lisa! Getting close! What is your normal LP and when do you plan on testing? FX'd for you!!!

hey Amber! I am 2 days away from testing... testing this Friday... my LP is 12days but Im going to test at 11dpo... keeping my FXd too... :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck Lisa with testing..fx'd for you


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--- Ooo! I am going to be lurking here this weekend! I really hope you get your BFP hun!!!:dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Lisa, I'll be thinking of you on Friday - really hope its a BFP!

:dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!!! 
all the good luck wishes mean a lot to me... praying and hoping that it'll be a :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

Lisa - really hope it is a bfp for you this month. Thinking of you. XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck to all those testing soon!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck Lisa :dust:
xx


----------



## mpepe32

anna - never had a d&c cause both mc's were natural but can I ask if your cycles were different since the mc's? Now my bb's are so sore after O, so so sore and I get nausea and dizziness as well. 

Did anyone notice their PMS symptoms intensify?


----------



## loveanurse1

mpepe..my pms symptoms did intensify...the back pain was horrendous..i'm thinking it was due to the cyst also..hoping it won't be so bad now..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

:hi: mpepe, my PMS were back to normal after my m/c but everyone is different. hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

afm: I think I may be coming down with a cold or it could be allergies.. my throat is itchy and I have been sneezing on and off all morning... :nope: I want to go back to bed and go to sleep.. re: TTC, I had the most massive cramps and dull low back pain last night, it felt like AF was about to show up right then and there. I kept thinking, it's only CD22, it's too early for the stupid :witch: and now this morning, I may be getting a cold.. :nope:. still testing tomorrow if no AF.. FXd... :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

good luck Lisa!!!!! :dust:


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Long time no speak. Just stopping by to say hello to each of you, and that I haven't forgotten about you lovelies. Just trying to take it easy this month, and part of that involves taking a break from BnB.

Hope you all are doing well. I miss you guys!

Much love....


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG neffie, I have missed you... so happy to hear from you... :hugs:
I know what you mean about taking time away from BnB but can't seem to do it... lol. can't wait for you to come back full time... miss you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie..i have missed you too..:hugs:..can't wait to hear more of you...
lisa..i have a headcold too..have had it for 2days..hope you feel better soon,,gl with your testing


----------



## Amberyll23

mpepe--I had a natural m/c back in September, and it did change my cycles. It actually reset them and I started to O on the same day each month, which made it a lot easier. I also noticed more PMS symptoms like you have noticed.

LiSa--keeping my fx'd for you!!! If I recall correctly, a couple of us ladies had colds right before we got our BFPs!! I'm sending you :dust: for your test tomorrow!! AF stay away!!!

neffie--posted in otww thread, but will say here too, so good to hear from you hun and I hope all is going well! We miss you!


----------



## IMPPEARL

mpepe; I, like you, ever since my mc have experienced pms symptoms. I use to never get cramps, and I seem to now ever month before af. Also after o my nipples are sooo sensitive, and at "attention" :blush:. I mc'd naturally at the end of May last year.


----------



## Beanwood

Hey Neffie - How are you?

Hello everybody - how are you all? Wow the months keep rolling round. Scary ehhhhh more testing coming up. XX


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all...just wanted to pop in and say..hello
i have a horrible head cold..feel like a big bag of poo...with af type cramps on top of it..uuuggggghhh


----------



## Amberyll23

/stalking LiSa How did the test go today hun?


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--sorry to hear of your cold, that is what you get for going to Ohio! Weather is messed up over here right now! I hope the hag stays away!


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope your cold clears up soon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Just visiting to wish everyone a great weekend.

Nice to see you Neffie & Imp x

Lisa - any testing update?

Nurse - boo for the cold, hope it clears up quickly

Welcome mpepe :hi:

Amber, hope things are progressing nicely for you

AFM - cd13 and think I will O tomorrow so I'm experimenting with Conceive Plus :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

New--thank you for the well wishes hun, so far all is well! Good luck with all the :sex: this weekend, I hope you catch that egg hun!!


----------



## shelleney

Hi TWWers! :hi:

Yes, Amber, you're right. a few of us (inlcuding myself) had a bad cold just before our BFPs! So fingers crossed to all those with colds this weekend!

Hi neffie. Great to hear from you! Have missed you! Hope your break is doing you good.

Lisa, have you tested yet?

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Friday everyday
samiam....hoping to hear from you soon..praying your recovery is going well..
lisa...hoping to hear that you have a nice :bfp:
:hi: to everyone else

afm:...i am sitting here still with head cold..making me dizzy when i get up and down..just generally feel very blah and weak...feel lots of back pain like i get just before af arrives..so i am expecting her to rear her head in the next several days..no testing for me as i didn't bring any ic with me to Ohio,,on purpose of course..will be checking in and out throughout the days i am here as i am actually quite bored at the moment..want to see if anyone pops a :bfp: soon..gl to all of you testing..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi:ladies!

:cry: tested this morning with FRER but it was a bfn. :cry:
will test again only if AF is late, most likely on Monday. 

hope you're all doing well!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa..sorry to hear it was a :bfn:..was hoping you would get a nice :bfp:..but there is still hope..fx'd for you

afm:::can't sleep ,,,back hurts badly like i get before af comes but my goodness if i was to start on the 13 or 14th that would only make me a 25 or 26 day cycle...never do i have them that short..lately has been anywhere from 31-34 days...and before cyst screwed up my cycle it was 28-30 days with an occassional 27day cycle...who knows...hoping pain meds kick in


----------



## GreyGirl

sorry you can't sleep love, hope you can tonight :hugs: weird having a short cycle....i'm possibly having one myself. hope you can get some rest and feel better tomorrow :D

i'm _possibly_ in the 2ww now, really not sure. FF is saying i ovulated on cd13...that's _never_ happened to me, but my temps have shifted. i'm also not sure if i had creamy cm or ewcm...so confused! 

how's everyone doing? near testing?


----------



## Beanwood

Lisa - sorry you got a bfn - hopefully its just a bit early.

Love - backache I understand I have it also.

Grey - It is so hard to keep tracking all your bodily functions - I had no ewcm this month but very watery - very frustrating.

AFM - Could test in a few days but don't feel like there is a lot of point. Only prob is I do have a hpt in my drawer - If I have them then I will use it. May need to get my dh to hide it from me. If I can hold out af should be due thursday / friday so we will see. Had to take my ds to hospital for an appointment yesterday - typically the childrens outpatient was in same section that ladies have their scans. Thought about last time i was there. XX


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks beanwood :)
Hope you have a surprise :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--arg, sorry to hear of the bfn, but remember, you are not out until the hag shows! I hope she stays away and you get your bfp on monday hun!

Love--sorry you are having a rough couple of days. I really hope that everything starts to get normal for you! :hugs:

bean--hope the hag stays away and you get your bfp hun!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--just keep on charting hun. If you end up with a batch of fertile cm, ff will change the o date on you. It did that to me before. And just keep :sex: until you are sure that it accurately reflected your o day! Are you using any opks this month?


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--just keep on charting hun. If you end up with a batch of fertile cm, ff will change the o date on you. It did that to me before. And just keep :sex: until you are sure that it accurately reflected your o day! Are you using any opks this month?

Thank you, I will do. Yes, I'll start opk's today as normal. I guess we'll see!


----------



## GreyGirl

Implantation Dip?!?? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d129b/?i=4230737&

I am hoping to get some BD in tonight just in case I haven't actually O'd yet. But is there any chance this could be an implantation dip? OR does it look like I'm yet to O?

I hate my body sometimes!


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone!!

Grey I wish I could help, but I know nothing about temping...?

Anyway, afm I am on cd 26, I have no idea if or when I o'd. I started opk's on the 1st cd 14, because I usually o around cd 16-18, but as of cd19 they were still negative. Then I got busy at work and didn't get the chance to keep testing. Also I have uped my water back to min 1.5L a day so there is a possibility of my urine just being dilouted, resulting in the negatives...? Neadless to say if I did actually O around the usual time (my nipples did get really sensative) I got bd'ing in from cd5-cd9, cd11-13 cd15-19, Then hubby needed a break, so we missed a bunch of days and have only gotten in 2 bd'ing since. So hopfully I have a chance. I was trying to keep the mood lighter this month and just "try without Trying". Fingers crossed!


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--Implantation dips usually don't happen until around 6dpo, but it does happen earlier. The only way to tell is to continue temping and if it goes back up above your coverline, it definately could be! 

Imp--keeping fx'd you caught that egg!!


----------



## GreyGirl

It's stayed low this morning, so I guess I haven't o'd yet. CD18, so about 2-5 days before ovulation probably. Meh. I thought I was in the 2ww...back to OTWW I trot...


----------



## IMPPEARL

I had the weirdest dream last night... I went to the washroom and I had a tone of ewcm, and I mean gross unnormal amounts. Which is weird because I didn't really get very much cm this cycle at all. And I even tried the grapefruit juice thing.... Anyway just thought i'd share... lol


----------



## loveanurse1

Imp..I had a different dream last night too..I dreamt that I kept having to go to the br im my dream and everyone kept diverting me. I was trying to get to the br to go poas. Finally I woke up because my bladder was about to bust..lol


----------



## mpepe32

Imperial - did you ever try evening primrose oil?? I've been using it for a long time now because I never got good cm. 

AFM - dreamt I was pregnant last night. Was so happy until I woke up :(


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
hope you're all doing well!

afm: CD28 - 15dpo - No AF and No bfp.... having AF cramps, mild low back pains, and sore boobs.... thinking it's AF around the corner... :shrug: I have my follow up appt with my regular doc on Thurs and if still no AF I will test again then.... I will be 17dpo...

FXd for you ladies!!

:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies, sorry I have not poked my head in lately, had a bit of a scare with Baby L over the weekend, but all is well now! 

LiSa--I hope you are getting a delayed BFP hun! Have been thinking of you!

IMP--how are you doing hun? Interesting dream with the cm!

Love--hope your recovery is going well, are you still in Ohio? Your dream--goodness, I always say dreams are our subconscious trying to communicate with us, I guess yours was really telling you you had to go pee! :haha:

mpepe--I hope your pregnancy dream is a sign of good things to come this cycle!! 

:hi: to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone
lisa..sorry for the :bfn:..

afm: have a really bma(blah mental attitude)..just got back to sunny florida this morning and have had no energy to unpack, but i did go poas..:haha:
of course it was a :bfn:..i really don't know how many dpo i am..i am on cd 27..so i believe af is due any day..cd30 will be friday..so we'll see..go back to my ob tomorrow and hopefully get the release to go back to work and start exercising again..:happydance:
hope all is well with everyone..


----------



## Beanwood

Hey everyone.....

Lisa - I hope af stays away for you. XX
IMP and mpepe - dreams eh.. must be catching as I had a dream which contained cm last nite......
Love - GRRRR - maybe just to early - Hope tom goes well.
AFM: Got my blood test - normal - so ovulated.

Hi to everyone else.......XXXXX


----------



## loveanurse1

glad to hear you o'd bean..fx'd for you


----------



## Amberyll23

love--hope your appointment goes well today hun!!

bean--grats on the O, hope you caught that egger this month!!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

its weird because some months I have alot of cm other months no so much. I am just really starting to track it more now. I've tried the cough syrup thing and now grapefruit juice. 

Mpepe what is evening primrose oil, and where would you get it??

I've also been taking extra B6 and B12 this month. But that being said i've also tried to relax a bit more. I was driving my self crazy. Today is CD29 for me and Ive been having a 30 day cycle for the most part the past few cycles. And to tell you all the truth I havn't been tempted to test yet. I've just been having fun, and keeping busy. Though now that I've mentioned it I''ll want to test tomorrow. lol But I will try to just wait till Sat or so. That way I leave af a few extra days, as she was 2 days late last month. On another note by brests have been really sensitive, almost like a bruse to poke. lol But that could be impending af so I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
So I saw the dr yesterday and she decided to send me for a scan. I had my scan today and bean is all gone... I sobbed on the u/s lady, poor thing. So here I am. At work, just so empty...
I don't think I can try again yet so ladies I'm rooting you all on from the sidelines...


----------



## grandbleu

Oh babe - My heart is just aching for you...that empty feeling just feels never ending...I'm so sorry hon...I can't believe you've had to suffer this 4 times...one time is too much for any woman already. When you are ready will you be able to get some testing to see why this is happening to you? I know it's too soon right now. Big hugs hon :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks Grand
My gp is looking into the testing for me. Apparently my loss before Cormack 'doesn't count' but I'm really hoping to get some sort of answers. We've decided to wait a while before trying again. BUT I have handed my notice in at work, I'm going to look for something part time and be a SAH Mummy to Cormack from September!


----------



## grandbleu

*Sparkle* - I know you've been looking for a change at work so I'm glad you've made the move. I for one have done part-time last year and now starting just this week again and I love it as it's a balanced life between work and play (and of course being able to spend more time with your Little man!). Are you going to do teaching part-time or look for something totally new?

I think after 3 losses they are legally obligated to test you and your partner - at least that's the way in France and I'm pretty sure the E.U. makes things similar in other E.U. countries. I completely understand wanting to wait and just take some time from TTC - it can be overwhelming and frustrating as we know. 

X:kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

:nope:Sparkle..all i can say :hugs:..I will be praying for you
Imp..I hope your af truely stays away
Lisa..any more news on where the Hag is??? hoping she stays away from you too
Bean.. I am Hoping you truely caught the huevo..I know you've been in a bit of a crunch as you get so many clomid cycles..fx'd for you

amber/shell/grand..hoping your beans are continuing to sprout..:)

afm..cd28 here..just got back from the drs..two more long weeks out of work.
all of that hard earned pdo(paid days off) i earned and worked so hard to save for a maternity leave i didn't get to use..makes me aggravated:growlmad:
so as it stands..i would rather not be preggo this month..in the long run of things i know it would be better for me.. as i will have used 5-6 weeks of my fmla (family medical leave act).. and if i was to have a baby this year i would only get another 6wks off for a total of 12. not too mention i used all my pdo days (sure i can earn more but i need like 300+ hrs to equal 12wks)..i will earn more but not enough for the 10-12 wks i wanted off..
so here i am waiting for af..I mean I would be happy for a :bfp: don't get me wrong but i would just have to figure something else out. Ithink logically it would be better if i waited a few months before trying again. IT'S ALL IN GOD'S TIMING, NOT MINE..and I have to accept that!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies,

sparkle: :hug: :hugs:

grand: so happy to hear your scan went great!!! :hugs:

Imp: good luck testing, hope this is your month! :thumbup:

amber/bean: thanks ladies! :hugs:

:hi: mpepe/grey/shell/new! :hugs:

wtt: did you ever test or did AF get you?

well ladies it's CD29 - 16dpo and No bfp OR AF yet.... I had a doc appt tomorrow and was going to test at the office or have blood drawn but have to reschedule bcuz I won't make it in time for the appt.... :nope: I am scared and really don't want to buy another hpt and see no line :cry: I am going to wait until AF shows her face or test only if I start getting pg symptoms.... I keep getting cramps/backache on and off, still have slightly sore boobs, and had creamy cm last night.... IDK :shrug:

hope you're all doing well!


:hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:hugs: hun, I agree with Grand, they should be testing you with three losses since your little man, it shouldn't even be an issue. In my opinion, they should really test after two in a row. I am so glad you are making choices concerning work that will make you happy and able to spend time with Cormack. Also totally understand your desire to take a break from TTC. We will be here for you when you decide to come back hun, and please don't be a stranger!! :hugs:

Imp--relaxation may be the key for you this month, I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP!!

Love--:hugs: sorry you have to be off work so much longer hun, it is so frustrating that we have to schedule our lives around PTO time! :growlmad: I too have been saving up vacation in the hopes for pto after birth, but it is hard when life throws other things at you and you have to use that time up! In any event, we are into November babies right now, so even 1 month off will put you into a 2012 baby! But I'm hoping you get your BFP as soon as you want it, even if that is tomorrow!! :hugs:

LiSa--wow, 16dpo and no af yet! I hope you are just getting a delayed bfp!! Have you ever had fluke long cycles in the past?


----------



## sparkle

It will take a lot to get rid of me ladies!! The gp offered me some tests yesterday and a referal to a gyne, we just haven't decided if that's what we want.


----------



## Beanwood

Oh Sparkle - Sending you a hug. I have been thinking of you a lot. 
I really hope that you can be seen soon and get some answers/help.
I don't blame you wanting to work p/t and spend time with you little boy. XX

Grand/Amber/Lisa/Love/Imp - Hope you are all ok...XXXX Sorry if I have missed anyone.

AFM - I have a massive coldsore on my bottom lip (ouch) and a sore throat.


----------



## Beanwood

Sorry sparkle our posts crossed. XX


----------



## mpepe32

imperial - you get at at the pharmacy by the vitamins. It comes in capsule form. It natural and women use it for PMS and to regulate your hormone I think. So far it's helped to increase my cm. You just can only use it up to O because it can cause uterine contractions so women supplement with flax seed oil or something else after O.

sparkle -:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope they test you sparkle. Why doesn't the one before 'count'? You've had 3 since so they should still test you right? :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Sparkle, I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news :hugs: I definitely think when you're ready you should get the doctors to find out why this keeps happening, but in the mean time going part time is so the right thing to do. I am leaving my job in two weeks and going part time- it just seems the right thing to do as obviously my body needs a break and I want to be all relaxed when my body sorts itself out and I can get back to TTC.

Enjoy your extra time with Cormac, he's going to love having his mummy around for longer :) And us part timers can chat throughout the coming months :)


AFM: I went to see another doctor last week, I have had more bloods done (all normal) and have been referred to the gynae dept for more tests and am waiting for an ultrasound appt. Hoping to get some answers soon, but just enjoying time with my DH :) 
S xx


----------



## sparkle

Grey- my loss before Cormack doesn't 'count' because my body has shown it can carry a healthy (if preterm) pregnancy.

I am going to be checked out, it just seems like such a big step, kind of like admitting I'm a failure. I just feel like such a failure at the moment. I mean I know I'm not, I have a wonderful son. But this bloody body is letting me down...


----------



## GreyGirl

sparkle said:


> Grey- my loss before Cormack doesn't 'count' because my body has shown it can carry a healthy (if preterm) pregnancy.
> 
> I am going to be checked out, it just seems like such a big step, kind of like admitting I'm a failure. I just feel like such a failure at the moment. I mean I know I'm not, I have a wonderful son. But this bloody body is letting me down...

I know me saying you're not a failure won't help, but you're not. Our bodies have a way of being mean to us, I know, but you have carried a child, hopefully it's something simple that's going on for the dr's to be able to help. I know it's a big step, but we're all behind you :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Thanks so much, not sure what I'd do without you all x


----------



## LiSa2010

oh Sparkle, "that one doesn't count" is a horrible thing to say to someone in my opinion... I hope you get some answers real soon and praying that you have another forever baby soon.. sending you lots of hugs

afm: it's cd1 for me as I started to spot yesterday but the :witch: is full on today... dumb witch!! lol

good luck ladies!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

So so so sorry sparkle! I know its hard but you are a strong woman and will get through it!!


----------



## IMPPEARL

OMG! OMG! So Looks like relaxing, and starting to work out again and get my water in may have worked! I just took a test and it looks like a :bfp:! Its light so I tweeked the photo a little but have a look! Not an evap?? I wasnt going to test till after my missed af, but I figured she is due tomorrow or the next day so I did this am! Not sure I believe it yet so Im going to buy a digi later today! Fingers Crossed!
 



Attached Files:







Jan 2011 004 copy.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LiSa2010

it definitely looks like a :bfp: congrats!! 

do you have any symptoms? I had them all and bfn.... :nope:


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

As I said in a previous post my brests have been, and are tender. Almost like poking a bruse. But other then that not really. I have been going to the washroom alot also... But drinking 1.5-2 L of water a day will do that to a person anyway... lol :haha:

:happydance::happydance: I'm still not totally sold though I want to get a digi before I really :happydance:... :haha:

It&#8217;s been a long and trying 9 months since my mc, so I'm really scepitical. I&#8217;m sacred it&#8217;s chemical, or evap or something....


----------



## Amberyll23

IMP!!!!---:happydance: That looks like a BFP to me! I'll withhold shouting to the hills until you come back with your digi results, but that looks like much more than an evap!! So excited for you hun and keeping my fx'd for your digi!!! 

LiSa--:hugs:so sorry the hag showed! nasty hag! :growlmad: Spoil yourself good today, you deserve it!

Sparkle--:hugs: oh hun, there is nothing wrong with you! please don't think that! You've already shown that you can not only get preggo, but that you can carry a beautiful little one! Sometimes our bodies just need a little help, that's all! I hope that you and your DH are able to make the choice that is best for you, and I just know that there is another beautiful forever baby in your future! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Oh Imp..congrats..that's a pretty pink line..I will be praying it gets darker and sticks sweety..:happydance: way to go:thumbup:..let us know when you take anymore..

Lisa..sorry af has shown up fullblown..
Sparkle ..my thoughts are still with you..
SamIam..I hope you are recovering well.. I miss hearing from you
Neffie/Anna..the same goes from you both..hoping you are doing well..

As for me..cd29 here..I refuse to test for a few days or at least I am TRYING NOT to..maybe sat or sunday i'll test.. I will say I think af is around the corner..my bb's hurt badly, and my nips feel like they are on fire when touched, accompanied with af backache on and off. All the signs are there for af..so any day now..I would be over the moon with a :bfp: but I am fence post sitting as I have used so much time off with this damn cyst removal surgery..I know logically it would be better if I waited..but time will tell
but on a bright note..kids went fishing with my dh and I have the day to myself:happydance: to go sunbather..;)
started walking again yesterday..dr gave me ok..put in two miles..:wohoo:..it felt grrreeeeaaat to get out there again..I attempted to run but after a while my incision hurt so i ran and held my incision..got in a 1/4 of a mile running before i said no you better wait some..
Happy Saint Patty's Day everyone..


----------



## sparkle

Imp- that's looking like a wonderful line. Dare I whisper, congratulations?

Love- so glad you are healing well.

Thanks you for all your thoughts ladies x


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATS Imp!!!! That's certainly pink, no evap there! Post us the digi pic too!

Glad the walking made you feel better love :) Keep it up!


----------



## Beanwood

Imp - there is a line. Really hope this is it for you.

Sparkle - sending you a :hugs:

Grey - how are you hun?

Amber - how are you also?

Love - glad you are feeling like you can get about a bit. I am the same with all the af signs - cept the massive monster of a coldsore that I have on my lip. Honestly it is awful. I teach a reception class and one of them was sat on my lap today upset because they missed their mom. She stopped crying very quickly and was intently staring at my coldsore - it was actually very funny I have never quietened one of them so quickly. XX

Anyways afm - af due tom - am sure it is on its way - I can not think any other way. I am not testing as i don't want to see a bfn. XX


----------



## IMPPEARL

Well I got 2 digi's so I could do one tonight and one in the morning with fmu if need be...

Turnes out I only needed the one!!
 



Attached Files:







Jan 2011 007 copy.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveanurse1

:wohoo:..:happydance:....congrats are definitly in order ...Imp..

Bean...i think I am due tomorrow too..it will be cd30 for me..but who knows..I don't know what I want to see on a test to be honest..


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATS!!!!! Time to change your status me thinks! :D


----------



## Beanwood

Congrats Imp thats is fantastic news. So pleased for you. XX


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS IMP!!!!:wohoo::headspin::dance::happydance:

I'm so happy for you hun! That is such wonderful news!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Bean--Hope AF stays away from you hun! Keeping my fx'd!

Love--FX'd for you too hun!

Bean--thanks for asking about how I'm doing!:hugs: We had a scare with Baby L over the weekend, I started spotting. Called the Doc on monday and they fit me in for an appt right away and I got an u/s scheduled for the very next day. Turns out I had a sub-chroidal (sp?) hemmorhage around where my placenta is starting to form and it is not a cause for concern as apparently this happens with lots of ladies. Baby L was fit as a flea and not affected at all with a strong heartbeat. Was a very scary few days though!!

I hope you ladies are enjoying your Friday! I plan to get lots of R&R this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## IMPPEARL

GreyGirl said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Time to change your status me thinks! :D

Lol whats my status and how do I change it??? lol

My signiture?

There is now a sister thread for first tri right? Anyone know what it is?


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG!!! I knew it! 

Congrats again IMP, you definitely deserve it!!!

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations IMP!
What wonderful news! :happydance:
Come over and join us in the Femmes Fetales PAL Thread....
xx


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Sparkle :hugs:
All my love to you, DH and Cormack
xx


----------



## shelleney

Hi to everyone else in the TWW! :hi:
Hope AF stays away for all of you, and you get your BFPs this cycle
:dust:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

:dust: *CONGRATULATIONS IMP* :dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Big congrats Imp. I know this has been a long time coming. Really made up for you x


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. have been a bit mia lately... Congrats imp on your BFP, happy and healthy 9 months to you... Im 9dpo.. and testing tomorrow with a FRER..


----------



## loveanurse1

:flower:hello all
wow some of you preggo gals are really moving along in your pregnancies..
grand you're almost 10 wks..congrats..almost in the second trimester..where has the time gone??

lilrojo....good luck testing tomorrow..

afm: cd30..had a dream i started af..but when i woke up bladder was about to explode..so went to wee and no af...last month I had a dream my deceased brother came to me and told me as i sat on the commode that I wasn't pregnant and when i wiped there was bright red blood..and when i woke up for real..i had started my cycle...it was weird..so when i got up this morning after dreaming that last month i thought for sure i was getting my af..
did take an ic and it was white as snow..:bfn: :nope:...had dh hide my answer hpt ..and if af doesn't show up by mon or tues may try again..otherwise..I wait..
something funny...I think my chihuahua is pregnant..even she gets pregnant before me :rofl:..
beautiful and sunny here...laying by the wading pool with my babies and they are enjoying this glorious sunshine..we are working on our tans already..it's almost 80 degrees here..oh and i started walking again..did 3 miles yesterday
Happy Friday everyone..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - I know time goes slow and then all the sudden poof...10 weeks. Why do you think your little chihuahua is preggo - that would be so cute! Has she had a boyfriend recently?:winkwink: Sorry about your BFN love - I know how upsetting it can be. :hugs: So happy it's lovely and sunny where you are - definitely helps our mental attitudes...soak it up hon.


----------



## loveanurse1

well i do have two chihuahua's...male and female..they are tea cup chihuahua's...names are dixie and gunner...well right after my surgery they were getting all national geographic on me and every time i turned around they were trying to breed..i didn't think he actually succeeded but then today i looked at dixie and she is looking awfully rotund in the belly area..time will tell..
and i must concur ...the sun is putting me in a great mood..normally i'm whiney around af time..but i was jamming out to music yesterday and i think that i can exercise again has helped me..i'm going again tonight..putting in my 3miles..wish i could run but haven't got the go ahead on that yet...i 'm still trying to lose the post d&c/depression after loss weight..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - Walking is great exercise...and you can make it fast walking not just a stroll to have a bit of a challenge...I'm only walking as well right now. Glad you've been given the go ahead for that. If your little chihuahua is preggo you must post pics! I would love a little chihuahua but OH hates small dogs. :wacko:


----------



## loveanurse1

my dh loves big dogs like german shepards..i don't like big dogs..they are just not for me..but dixie is my oldest daughter Hannah's dog and gunner is my youngest Hayleigh's dog..hayleigh carries gunner around all day long...and i must say the poor pooch puts up with it..I was pregnant with Hayleigh when i got dixie and after i had the d&c with the twins we got Gunner..My parents breed them and gave both dogs too us..I think they were hoping we would breed them..lol...they may have gotten their wish


----------



## Beanwood

Girls - I just got a faint line. Not excited yet - want to test again tom. XXXXXX


----------



## grandbleu

*Bean* - Cautiously saying Congratulations. Let us know when it's official. :winkwink: :dust:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Bean mins was faint too at first... So I say congrats!

Keep us posted!


----------



## shelleney

Quietly whispering "CONGRATULATIONS" to you Bean.
Let us know if we can celebrate properly tomorrow....
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Beanwood said:


> Girls - I just got a faint line. Not excited yet - want to test again tom. XXXXXX

I'll hold onto my congratulations then!


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks all 

Will keep you updated. Thanks everyone.

XX


----------



## NewToAllThis

:happydance: Congrats Bean - another BFP in the making. :thumbup:


----------



## Beanwood

Ok So I caved in a tested again. There is definetly a line that started to appear in less than a minute and then got stronger. I am using a morrisons own brand. Am going to go out and get a clear blue in the morning.... XXXXX


----------



## loveanurse1

Congrats..:wohoo::happydance::yipee:..way to go bean..


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks hun - will feel happier when I have dpne another test.

How are you? XX


----------



## loveanurse1

feeling a little blue at the moment..even though I knew it was going to happen when af showed up this morning..i felt a little down..
maybe it's the first af day blues ...or something else but maybe I truely am not meant to have more than two children..don't know what else to say..other than
Happy Saturday all...and congrats bean..I am truely happy for you.


----------



## Beanwood

Love - you have had surgery not that long ago. Maybe yout body needs a cycle to get back to normal. PLease do not be so hard on yourself and remember that I am here for you. XX


----------



## sparkle

Love- we are all here for you, sometimes I feel like that too, maybe I should just be happy. But we want more babies and we deserve to have them. We will get our forever babies xxx

beanwood- yay!! Congratulations, good luck for your next test x


----------



## Beanwood

Thanks all.

Just been out and got a digi - pregnant 1 -2 weeks. 
Now I am hoping that it is not blighted like last one. 
XX

Sparkle -:hugs: How are you? When do you finish work? XX


----------



## GreyGirl

what does blighted mean? whatever it is, i hope it's not too! nice to say officially CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Beanwood

Grey my last pregnancy was a blighted ovum. I had never heard of it until it happened. When I went for my dating scan at what I thought was 13 weeks pregnant I found out that it had never developed as there was something wrong - chromosome wise. Unfortunetly my body had not realised and the sac continued to grow and I had pregnancy symptoms. Had a d & c. I think basically the egg or sperm were not very good quality.


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Bean!

H&H 9 months!


----------



## grandbleu

*Bean* - CONGRATULAIONS and tell me when you're ready for me to put is on the front page officially :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

BEAN!!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS!!!:wohoo::headspin::happydance::happydance:

I am so very happy for you!! That is so wonderful!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!!!


Love--So sorry to hear that AF got you. :hugs: I just know that you are destined for your BFP, especially now since you have taken care of yourself and had your surgery, I truly believe that you will get your BFP soon!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Beanwood said:


> Grey my last pregnancy was a blighted ovum. I had never heard of it until it happened. When I went for my dating scan at what I thought was 13 weeks pregnant I found out that it had never developed as there was something wrong - chromosome wise. Unfortunetly my body had not realised and the sac continued to grow and I had pregnancy symptoms. Had a d & c. I think basically the egg or sperm were not very good quality.

Sorry about what happened, that's so sad :( I hope this time the baby grows for you :hugs:


----------



## Beanwood

GreyGirl said:


> Beanwood said:
> 
> 
> Grey my last pregnancy was a blighted ovum. I had never heard of it until it happened. When I went for my dating scan at what I thought was 13 weeks pregnant I found out that it had never developed as there was something wrong - chromosome wise. Unfortunetly my body had not realised and the sac continued to grow and I had pregnancy symptoms. Had a d & c. I think basically the egg or sperm were not very good quality.
> 
> Sorry about what happened, that's so sad :( I hope this time the baby grows for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun 

How are you? XX


----------



## shelleney

Official CONGRATULATIONS Bean!
:yipee:
Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months. See you over in the PAL thread!
xx


----------



## samiam

Hi girls--Long time no chat. I haven't gone back through to read what I've missed, because you've all been so busy!! :)

So, I am off the pain pills and working really hard at physical therapy. OH just left town on Sunday and we had one last :sex: on Sat. Odd as it may seem, that just may have been O day. We shall see. FF thought I Oed on TH the 17th and then, after Monday's temp entry, changed its mind to O day Sat 19th. Either way, it means I Oed really late in the cycle (cd 22 or 24), but no signs of anything either way so far. I have been really really weepy the past few days, but I think that may be the strain of rehab and the fact that I am now alone here without OH. It's too early to be signs of a BFP, I think, but as today was CD 28, I am worried that even if we caught the egg, that my luteal phase won't last long enough for implantation. So we shall see.

I hope you are all doing well. I'll be back on here now more since my arm is working better and also since OH is gone. I've missed you all!! Congrats to those who got their BFPs while I was gone!

xoxo


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey Sam! I hope you managed to catch the egg! :)


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sam.
Glad to hear you are doing well. Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey Sam! So glad to hear from you and that your recovery is going well! I really hope you caught that egg!! FX'd for you!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

sam: glad to hear your shoulder is getting better :thumbup: FXd you caught the egg!!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: sam..glad to hear from you..we all have some weepy days,,i had horrible ones this month when af arrived and frankly,, I don't feel fully recovered from the mood yet. Everyday is a little better:) ..working out helps tremendously
i was ovulating as late as that too. I am going to ask my ob/gyno if that is the cause of us not getting pregnant??
hope you continue to do well..and I would love to hear more from you
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> :hi: sam..glad to hear from you..we all have some weepy days,,i had horrible ones this month when af arrived and frankly,, I don't feel fully recovered from the mood yet. Everyday is a little better:) ..working out helps tremendously
> i was ovulating as late as that too. I am going to ask my ob/gyno if that is the cause of us not getting pregnant??
> hope you continue to do well..and I would love to hear more from you
> :hi: to everyone else

When you find out what your ob/gyn says, please let me know! I'm wondering if the anesthesia and pain meds delayed mine this month, but who knows. As for working out, I cannot wait to be able to run again! In the meantime, I will walk. 

AFM: Woke to some spotting this morning. Think I am out again. :growlmad:


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear of the spotting... it might be part of the blues you are feeling. I know it does me. I don't know if you read my post on the other thread but my ob/gyn said that anesthesia can make our cycles late, but i would think if you are spotting then it didn't do too much to your cycle. Are you right on time then for af?
Walking will help. It's the only real highlight of my days while i am off, and if it didn't uplift my spirits so much, I might not be doing it..lol
I'll be on bnb on and off through out the days as I have nothing else going on at the moment..lol


----------



## bethenasia

Hey everyone. Sorry I have been away so long. I've had a wicked awful cae of the "Why me"s and "why not me"s and I didn't want to infect you guys with my SMA. I've been following and reading through the email subscription and I am uber-excited for all of those new :bfp: and super disappointed for all of those :witch: visits. :hugs:

afm: I am finally in the tww again! DH's birthday was during my most fertile days so you know we :sex: tons. ;) I could test on April 1st, but I may try to wait a day. I'd hate for nature to pull an April Fools joke with a positive test. 

This month I am going to try to follow the No SS rule to the best of my ability, but no promises. O:)


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Beth!
Great to hear from you. Hope you get your BFP this cycle :dust:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Beth--wb hun! :hugs: FX'd for your BFP this month!!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> sorry to hear of the spotting... it might be part of the blues you are feeling. I know it does me. I don't know if you read my post on the other thread but my ob/gyn said that anesthesia can make our cycles late, but i would think if you are spotting then it didn't do too much to your cycle. Are you right on time then for af?
> Walking will help. It's the only real highlight of my days while i am off, and if it didn't uplift my spirits so much, I might not be doing it..lol
> I'll be on bnb on and off through out the days as I have nothing else going on at the moment..lol

I'm not ever emotional before my AF, but I guess this time I was. And she came with a bang yesterday after I posted that I was spotting. Woke to spotting and then there she was, an hour later. Ah well. Probably not best to use eggs that had been marinated in anesthesia and vicodin. Now. On to fresh, happy, clean, good eggs. And putting my running shoes on to go for a walk. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

WB beth
sam...I hope you get a refreshing walk. sorry af got you. My eggs were marinated in anesthesia and percocet..vicodin makes me too sick on the stomach..
I ran last night only a half a mile..did a total of 3miles with run/walk combo..and i am happy to say it did not hurt my incision so i think i will slowly increase my laps from there.
afm..milling around cd7 here...days are dragging as I am not at work..ready to get back to my routine. I turned 33 today..praying for a :bfp: before it gets too late and my eggs get crumbly..lol
Happy Friday everyone


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy Birthday Love :cake:
Have a great day!


----------



## grandbleu

Happy Bday *Love*! They won't get crumbly - I turned 34 this year :winkwink: and the eggs still work :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

happy birthday love! hope you get spoilt rotten :D

well, i'm officially back here (i think) ff hasn't caught up with it yet, but i'm pretty sure i've ovulated :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'll be departing here as of tomorrow... started spotting.
Not too disappointed as have a lot on over the next couple of months but a bit sad that this month was my last chance for a 2011 baby.

Never mind. Have a great weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--Happy Birthday Hun! :cake: And don't worry about those eggs getting old, I'm 36 years young and my eggs still work! :winkwink:

New--:hugs: hun, sorry to hear about AF. You will get your forever baby, I just know it! Hope all works out for you with the job!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..i posted in the other thread..but wanted to stop in and say hello...


Grey are you and Beth are the only two in the tww right now, is that correct??Fx'd for both of you and for anyone else that I might of missed..
:kiss::flower: to all the lovely preggo's who keep coming back to cheer us on..i know it makes me happy to see you all:winkwink: thanks for not forgetting us..


----------



## Beanwood

Hi all

just popping in to say hello.

Good luck to those in 2WW.

XX


----------



## GreyGirl

I think we are. How are you? 
I'm still trying to. be positive this cycle, encouraging to hear of pregnancys from little sex. Hope yet!


----------



## shelleney

Happy Birthday Love :cake: Hope you had a lovely day.

Sorry the witch got you both Sam and New. :hugs: Heres to 2012 babies for you both.

Good luck Grey and Beth! :dust:

xx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry for not posting. But I have been stopping by to read how you're all doing x

I'm sorry the witch got you Sam and New.

Happy birthday Love.

I'm feeling so awful at the moment it's not good for me I know. Trying hard to pull myself out. Tests on tuesday for the recurrant mc clinic. On the plus side my little man is now fully potty trained, no accidents even at night for 3 days!! ( although were still putting a jic nappy on him at night) he's 2 years 5 months, I'm so so proud!!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Sparkle :hi:
Good to hear from you. I have been thinking of you.
Sorry to hear you're feeling awful. Hope you get some answers at the clinic. FXd.
And great news on the toilet training. Well done Cormack!!!
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

great job on the potty training sparkle..my hayleigh is 3 1/2 and finally doing good..she was peeing in the potty really good but kept pooing in her pants now she poos in the potty greatly but when she's playing she forgets to go potty or can't hold it very well when she tries to get to the potty. Still wets to bed at night but we put pull ups on. Hannah is my oldest,,(today is her 11th birthday) she was easier to train. I guess each child gets it in their own time.


----------



## shelleney

Happy 11th Birthday Hannah :cake:
xx


----------



## samiam

So sorry to hear that you're feeling bad, Sparkle. I really hope that you get some answers. I'm headed to the fertility specialist for a complete work-up in April, so, unless something happens and I get knocked up before then, I'll be on the hunt for answers too. BIG HUG.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you get some answers at the clinic sparkle :hugs:

Well, turns out I'm still here. CD32 and had 2 temp surges now, but neither confirmed as an O. I had over a week of EWCM...but nothing since and no def ovulation...I'm guessing I'm having a anovulary (SP?) cycle and really gutted because this was my mirror month to last year when pregnant. Also my last chance to have a baby while 26 and in 2011 :( Feeling really miserable. IF I'm not going to O, just send me the witch so I can start over :( :( :(


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey..


----------



## sparkle

Grey- I'm so sorry your cycle seems to be messing you around so much :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sparkle--:thumbup: to Cormack! That is a big milestone, and you should be one proud momma! Sorry to hear you are feeling so down of late, :hugs:, I really hope that you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow, as no woman should have to go through so many losses without answers. :hugs:

Grey--:hugs: oh hun, I hate anovulatory cycles! I had 2 of those last year, and they suck! :growlmad: FX'd that your cycle straightens out hun!

love--happy belated birthday to your lovely baby girl!! :cake:

:hi: to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..just wanted to stop by and say hello..hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Sparkle--:thumbup: to Cormack! That is a big milestone, and you should be one proud momma! Sorry to hear you are feeling so down of late, :hugs:, I really hope that you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow, as no woman should have to go through so many losses without answers. :hugs:
> 
> Grey--:hugs: oh hun, I hate anovulatory cycles! I had 2 of those last year, and they suck! :growlmad: FX'd that your cycle straightens out hun!
> 
> love--happy belated birthday to your lovely baby girl!! :cake:
> 
> :hi: to the rest of you lovely ladies!


Thanks everyone :)

Do you think it's going to be anovulatory this cycle? It completely sucks :( We tried so much harder and had so much more sex and seems it was for nothing...I could beat myself up but it won't help :(


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--There is no real way to tell until AF comes. With an anovulatory, you miss your period when it is supposed to come. Back in January 2010, AF did not show up for me for over 2 months, which triggered a trip to the md, where I discovered that that is what had happened. I am sure it had happened to me before, but we had just started ttc in October 2009 and I was paying attention now! Also, the md told me that some women do get what they "think" is their period, but it is much lighter, and that is also an indication of a possible anovulatory. I would say if you go beyond your window of when AF is supposed to arrive (I know you have funky long cycles like I do), and you have a BFN on a prego test, you are probably having one. If AF does come like normal, you probably O'd, just weren't able to catch it by temps or opks.


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--There is no real way to tell until AF comes. With an anovulatory, you miss your period when it is supposed to come. Back in January 2010, AF did not show up for me for over 2 months, which triggered a trip to the md, where I discovered that that is what had happened. I am sure it had happened to me before, but we had just started ttc in October 2009 and I was paying attention now! Also, the md told me that some women do get what they "think" is their period, but it is much lighter, and that is also an indication of a possible anovulatory. I would say if you go beyond your window of when AF is supposed to arrive (I know you have funky long cycles like I do), and you have a BFN on a prego test, you are probably having one. If AF does come like normal, you probably O'd, just weren't able to catch it by temps or opks.

Thank you, that's a really helpful post, I hope it's just I didn't catch O by temps or opk...but did by :sex:!!! 
I'll keep an eye out for my window and see what happens. Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

anytime hun! Keeping my fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey.
I never got a +opk last cycle.....but i did get a BFP!
FXd for you :dust:
xx


----------



## bethenasia

Hey ladies! I'm still hanging around the TWW, but this one is passing quickly. My best friend just came for a weekend trip to see me, so she helped keep my mind off of SS and wanting to test. I have less than a week now to wait! fx'd for a :bfp:!

I'm sorry that I haven't been commenting as much as I'd like. However, I have been blogging about my every day life and thoughts over at my blog if any of you care to check it out. https://thebethchronicles.blogspot.com I don't blog much about my baby thoughts on there, but I may start soon.

:dust: to all of you still needing it for your :bfp:!


----------



## sparkle

Grey- sorry to hear that, I never did get the hang of temping. My early morning sleep is too disturbed. Perhaps you did o this cycle but missed it. x

Beth- Glad the tww is going quickly for you. x

AFM- I may have o'ved, no idea really, we've only dtd twice since the mc so chance would be a fine thing.
I went to the clinic yesterday. They've ordered some tests. Bloods and a scan of my pelvis. Theres a posibilty that C's birth may have done some damage. I really hope not. He was an emergency forceps delivery as his heartrate dropped. They were quite rough and I had a lot of stitches. At the time I didn't really care. I had my healthy baby but now I'm worried, I can't stop thinking about it. I'm so glad to have my boy.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## grandbleu

Hi ladies...sorry I've been a bit lax on the posting...I started working full time 10 hours a day plus commuting so it makes for long days and I get a bit lazy at night and in bed by 9 (I'm such a loser!). I can't wait to go back to part-time in 2 weeks. 

*Grey* - Temping can be really frustrating...I stuck with it a couple months then off a couple then on a couple depending on my mood. It's good to keep a record though for your doctor to see what a typical cycle of yours is like. 

*Sparkle* - What a delivery...I've heard forceps can be a bit rough for baby and mom. Although it doesn't touch your uterus, right? Just the birth canal? I didn't temp or anything for two months after my M/C - just too much of a reminder. Glad you are going to the docs...let us know what they say. 

*Beth* - that's awesome your friend helped take your mind off of the TWW time...it sometimes drags but fun stuff definitely makes the ride better. I'll check out your blog this weekend when I have more time!

*Love* - Hi :wave:

I haven't read back all the way but good luck and much dust to all Femmes Fetales! :dust:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about C's traumatic birth, Sparkle. Hope it hasnt done any lasting damage 
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. well af got me a while back.. any advice would be great..

when do you count as cd1.. I had spotting for like 5 days of brown.. then 2 days of normal to heavy af, then 1 day of lighter flow, then the last day was again brown spotting.. when should I count as cd1... as right now i have no idea when i will ovulate or when next af is due or how long my cycle was or if i get preggo when my due date would be. or anything.. any help would be great...

last cycle I had spotting for like 3 days before then 2-3 days of normal flow, then one last day of spotting again.. so counted day one as spotting..


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi Lil, I think for myself I would count the first day spotting as CD 1, others may think differently. Hope things settle down for you soon :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grey.. thats what I usually do.. because it wasnt just brown or anything there was red mixed in.. so I think thats what im going to do.. Thanks for responding.. its so nice to have nice helpful people on here..:)


----------



## loveanurse1

I count the first day of my af when I get spotting especially if it coincides the next day with full blown af..


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Another post from me after a long period of silence. I promise I'm not ignoring you guys. I'm just trying to keep my head on track with the whole 'relaxation' motto that I've got going. To add to that, work has been insane lately, so I haven't had much time to do anything else. I may not be posting as often as I used to, but I'm definitely with all of you in spirit.

Hope you lovelies are doing great. I haven't read through all the posts, but good luck to everyone this cycle. And congrats to those who have moved on to our PAL sister thread. :)

I'll be checking in every now and then.

Ciao and muchos besos! :kiss:


----------



## sparkle

Hi neffie. Glad you're doing ok :wave:

We're off to the Maldives today!! So I'll be away for a bit. Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wow, the Maldives... have a fab time xx


----------



## loveanurse1

Neffie, it is great to hear from you,, I can't wait to hear from you more often. Hope you are doing ok

:hi: to everyone else in the tww

afm: I return back to work tonight. Although I am glad to get back to work, I am kind of sad as I had been able to be lazy and sunbathe. That was nice and spending time with my girls was great too. Well I believe I am in the tww now. I believe yesterday was o'day. I was hoping to get a second round of :sex: in last night before bed but dh was not in the mood. So in the last several days, we had on bd session a day. I took an opk yesterday afternoon and again this morning and they are no longer the glaring positives that they were on cd14 in the am and pm..and in the morning of cd15 (which was yesterday) it was positive...yesterday evening started showing a little less + than the previous ones. This morning's was even less +...still great lines but I can see the difference. I did have ovary pains yesterday. So in all I'm thinking I o'd yesterday and today marks 1dpo.
I thought I would not be here for another week or so. I am excited. Spent the day at the beach yesterday. IT was gorgeous. Today marks another gorgeous day. I may play with kids inthe kiddie pool. Happy Sunnday all


----------



## GreyGirl

Lovely to see you again Neffie :)

Congrats on oing Love! That's brilliant, hope you caught the egg! 

AFM: I've not been posting much as I'm too depressed about my cycle and didn't want to bring anyone down. CD39 and no ovulation. Had a week of EWCM a while back and another lot recently, but not as much... but just grrr. Hate it!


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey, how long are your cycles normally? Just wondering if it's possible if you o'd and just didn't catch it. And if your cycle is longer than normal maybe you are preggers????:shrug: I hope you get to feeling better. It's ok to have a sma sometimes, we all have it. And if I was you and the long cycle continues, i'd go to the dr ask her about what she can do to help you out. Praying for you hun and :dust: to you


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :) according to ff my average cycle length is 38 days, but my longest is 48 days... I. dont think I've ovulated because my temps have been up and down.if I did ovulate and the temps stay low doesnt that mean im not likely to be pregnant? I hope I am though. i may need ro go the doc soon if it carries on :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..i'm not familiar with temping, but I would definitly be going to the dr's to see what they can do. I posted in your journal. 
Good luck and i'm thinking of you. when my cycles were all messed up from the cyst, i was very depressed and frustrated. :hugs2: to you.
:hi: to everyone...hoping you all are doing ok


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--this is exactly the type of cycle that sent me to the doctor last year. I think you may want to schedule an appt even though you are still a few days out from your longest cycle length, just so you can get in and be seen in a timely fashion. They may need to hit the reset on your cycles--My doc first did a pregnancy test and bloodwork and once it was confirmed that I was not pregnant, she gave me a prescription for a medication to kickstart AF, but AF happened to show up the day after my appt! 

FX'd for you hun, I hate seeing you in limbo like I was, sending you lots of hugs. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*..i'm not familiar with temping, but I would definitly be going to the dr's to see what they can do. I posted in your journal.
> Good luck and i'm thinking of you. when my cycles were all messed up from the cyst, i was very depressed and frustrated. :hugs2: to you.
> :hi: to everyone...hoping you all are doing ok

Basically with temping there is supposed to be a definite shift up in temperature and the temp should stay high for the 2ww. It hasn't so far in my cycle. Thanks for posting in my journal, I really don't keep up with it much, figure no one wants to read my ramblings. :hugs:



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--this is exactly the type of cycle that sent me to the doctor last year. I think you may want to schedule an appt even though you are still a few days out from your longest cycle length, just so you can get in and be seen in a timely fashion. They may need to hit the reset on your cycles--My doc first did a pregnancy test and bloodwork and once it was confirmed that I was not pregnant, she gave me a prescription for a medication to kickstart AF, but AF happened to show up the day after my appt!
> 
> FX'd for you hun, I hate seeing you in limbo like I was, sending you lots of hugs. :hugs:

Thank you. I'll make an appointment. Was it the next cycle you got pregnant? I hate limbo, and it seems every week the amount of pregnant people is tripling! (I know it's not, just feels that way). 
Thank you :) :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Trying to think back...I had no AF in Jan or Feb, then got it in March at my appt (finally!), it was the 3rd cycle after that I think that I got pregnant. That was my m/c cycle. But I will be honest with you, for the first 2 of those cycles, DH was out of town on my O days, so we didnt get much BDing in. The cycle I DID manage to get pregnant, I had him to myself for a whole week! haha

My m/c seemed to totally reset my entire body, because all 3 of my cycles after that had my O date on the same CD, which had never, ever happened to me since being off of the pill at age 28 (8 years!!). I still had long cycles and varying luteal phases, but the consistent O was helpful in getting pregnant the second time!

And huge hugs back at you hun!


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey, i agree with amber,,,make that appt. and thinking of you
sam/anna/new/lrojo/morticia/mpepe...hope you all are doing ok

afm: not much time to post,,,have been utterly exhausted by the time i get home from work..as i am getting readjusted to working at nights..if i quit moving i fall :sleep:..lol
going to dr in am for shin splints..lol and the insomnia..will be popping in but not posting too much as i am working 12hr shifts..so i try to sleep as much as i can..butof course insomnia is defeating me..lol
will be checking in on you all....i did take today and will take tomorrow off of exercising to rest my legs..then hit it again on thurs...


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
how are you?

Im 6dpo and time is going so slow. have had symptoms here and there but who knows. last month i had all the symptoms and bfn... 

hope you're all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. I am due to ovulate today or any day now.. lol.. then I will be back at this dreaded TWW... Good luck ladies..


----------



## samiam

Me too! I should O today or tomorrow and then I'll be back in here with you lovely ladies. Hope everyone is doing well! Big temp rise today for me, which is pretty exciting. Hope it stays up there.


----------



## bethenasia

I am officially late. :af: and no :bfp: yet. 

I've been waiting to come back here and post because I feel that's all I ever tell you ladies. I wanted to be able to say definitely one way or another. I just feel guilty about taking up too much of your time with the old "am I/ am I not" game my cycles keep playing with me.

If the witch doesn't stop messing with me like this, I'm going to scream.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope you get an answer one way or the other beth :)

AFM: I have officially ovulated according to FF - on CD39!!!! Now, is there any point me having a 2ww because we only had sex 3 days before...is there ANY chance I could get pregnant from this? I know I should have been having more regular sex,but lets just say we were spent after our efforts around my 'normal' ovulation time....I guess I'm glad it's not anovulatary, but wish I'd had sex a little closer. There's no chance is there from that? I just feel like it's been a wasted 40 days- FORTY DAYS!!! I could scream, I will definitely not have a baby this year, and I'm so upset at my body. I'm calling again for an appointment today. I hope they don't put me on the pill, because I want a baby, not to stop one...I just feel hopeless today, sorry for yet another negative rant from me. 
On a positive note (I'm really trying) I'm into my second week without ANY chocolate, a minor miracle for me! But I've been keeping track of that and my 'stepping' and it's been helping. For my stepping I've been doing that over a week too and I've been using the bottom step and doing normal paced up and down then every 20 or so doing a set of 10 fast ones - gets your breathless fast and I'm getting fitter at it! Plus it's free! :D

How are you all feeling this morning?


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

Lisa/Lil/Sam/Beth--hope you ladies all caught that egg! 

Grey--Grats on the O hun, your chart does look like this one is for real! I feel so bad you had a cycle like I did last year, and I know how frustrated you have to be. Btw, you absolutely could get pregnant by having sex only 3 days before your O. If I recall correctly, FF always marked the 3 days up to, the day of, and the day after O as the ideal days for conception. Remember that sperm lives for a few days in our bodies, so they lie in wait for the egg!

I am glad you made an appointment. If you tell the doctor you are ttc, they should not put you on the pill. They may recommend medication (like Clomid) to help regulate your O day though to help with conception. If I recall from my visit, the doctor told me there were quite a few options out there for helping me O and regulate my cycles if I needed it. 

Keeping my fx'd for you hun!!!!

Love--hope your shin splints are not too painful and that work is not exhausting you too much hun! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry haven't posted much, been working a lot and sooo tired..have two more nights to go before i have a day off..to make matters worse, I noticed my rt leg is swollen,,i am concerned that i may have a clot in my leg..i don't remember it being swollen before today..i even went to the dr yesterday and didn't see any swelling then. i called dr, we'll see what she says..waiting on call back
hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Love I hope everything is okay.. keep us posted.. I would be exhausted working that much luckily im a SAHM..but that too is a full time job.. :)

AFM-I ovulate today yay!! Got a pos opk smilely last night.. so yay.. dtd last night and the night before.. and will again tonight so pretty sure were covered...


----------



## loveanurse1

you are in the tww with the rest of us..good luck to you.

afm..back from dr..no blood clot (thank goodness) but a deep tissue muscle strain...need to compress and elevate and look in to shin skins...
am tired ...i promise I'll post more properly when i get a real free moment..
wanted to send you all love


----------



## samiam

Hope you feel better Love!

I feel like crap today. Allergies and/or head cold complete with swollen glands. So if I don't O today or tomorrow, we could be out because I just don't even feel like having OH look at me, let alone :sex:ing. It always seems to be one thing or another. I think I could be Oing either later today or tomorrow because I have EWCM and a drop in temp. Time will tell. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..I hope you catch that eggy..I would love to be bump buddies:) I'm sorry you have a head cold. I hope you feel better soon. 
*Lilrojo*: Hope you caught your eggy too:)
:wave: to everyone else


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Love, happy your okay and you dont have a clot.. and I hope you already caught your eggy and its getting ready to snuggle in!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, :hi:
I'm now officially here for the duration, I O'd yesterday. Managed to get plenty of :sex: in so here's hoping.
Love, sorry you've hurt your leg, hope it gets better soon and you get plenty of sleep to recover from nights.
Sam, get well soon!
Lilrojo, we O'd on the same day, good luck to you.
Grey, hope you're feeling more positive now that FF has confirmed your O.
Good luck to us all for this month, we need tons of baby dust :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you too New!


----------



## samiam

New: I Oed yesterday too! How exciting. A future test buddy!!:happydance:

Let's show 'em how it's done, girl! :dust:


AFM:  UGH. This cold sucks eggs. Any idea if I can take cold meds during the tww? I don't want to take anything that might mess up the potential implantation of little huevo.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..you can take sudafed or any tylenol cough cold tabs. When will you be testing??Hope that helps. I am praying for wonderful results for us all[-o&lt;
*New*...when would your due date be when you get your :bfp: this month?
*Grey*..hope you are doing ok?? I am please to see you o'd.
Fx'd for all of us this month. I hope we can all bring in that Easter Bunny Baby
:wave: to everyone. I am praying for us all
afm: I am not ss but I will say my breasts are rather tender and round, which can be attributed to anything. I only noticed it because when I lose weight, one of the first places I see shrinkage is my breasts. Not so far. I am not psyching myself out though. Going to the beach tomorrow then home to work on school work. My Bachelor's degree won't just be handed to me:haha:


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*..you can take sudafed or any tylenol cough cold tabs. When will you be testing??Hope that helps. I am praying for wonderful results for us all[-o&lt;
> 
> afm: I am not ss but I will say my breasts are rather tender and round, which can be attributed to anything. I only noticed it because when I lose weight, one of the first places I see shrinkage is my breasts. Not so far. I am not psyching myself out though. Going to the beach tomorrow then home to work on school work. My Bachelor's degree won't just be handed to me:haha:

Love: I'll be testing April 20th! That sounds like it's so far away! But I'm also seeing the acupuncturist AND the fertility doc on the 19th, so it would just be Murphy's Law to already be up the duff before seeing them, right? At least that's what I'm hoping for! Thanks for the advice on the cold meds. Dying here. Stuffed up head and ears. UGH.

I hear you about the breasts. Mine are KILLING me. Something's up in hormone land, that's for sure.

Enjoy the beach!! :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

Ur welcome...I would so love for more of us to get our :bfp:'s. Hope you start feeling better. Not sure when I'll test as this cycle has been different than all these other months.I mean, I o'd so much earlier than previous months.. I don't know if I should test cd28 or not or just wait until one day late...My lmp was mar 19th, maybe i'll test the 14th at the earliest..i do have some ic to use up..:winkwink:...but if i can hold out it will be the 16th or 17th..


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Sam and Love with testing! Hope it's your :bfp:!

AFM: Feeling gutted again, my temp's gone down again after a major spike and supposed 'ovulation'...starting to feel hopeless again :(


----------



## shelleney

Hi there TWWers! :hi:

Beth, are you still in limboland? or have you had either AF, BFP or BFN?
And please dont feel bad about posting your thoughts/feelings. Thats what this thread is for! FXd for you Hun

Grey, im so sorry that your body is messing with you like this. Hope your doc can help you, and soon. Thinking of you.

Love, hope your leg heals, and that you manage to fight that insomnia and get some sleep.

Sam, hope you feel better soon. Bad colds are nasty.

Hope everyone catches the egg this month! Good luck for testing!

xx


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Good luck Sam and Love with testing! Hope it's your :bfp:!
> 
> AFM: Feeling gutted again, my temp's gone down again after a major spike and supposed 'ovulation'...starting to feel hopeless again :(

Grey--I'm so sorry. :hugs: Have you seen a doc yet? I ask because your sitch sounds exactly like the months after my MC. Things only started to get back to normal after they prescribed me a big 5-day dose of progesterone. Once you stop that, you have withdrawal bleeding and that basically is a big reset button. The two months following that one have been 28 days long with a clear O temp change. I think you should ask someone about that provera. 



shelleney said:


> Hi there TWWers! :hi:
> Sam, hope you feel better soon. Bad colds are nasty.
> 
> Hope everyone catches the egg this month! Good luck for testing!
> 
> xx

Thanks Shelley! How are you feeling? Is that little bun coming along nicely? :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*..you can take sudafed or any tylenol cough cold tabs. When will you be testing??Hope that helps. I am praying for wonderful results for us all[-o&lt;
> *New*...when would your due date be when you get your :bfp: this month?
> *Grey*..hope you are doing ok?? I am please to see you o'd.
> Fx'd for all of us this month. I hope we can all bring in that Easter Bunny Baby
> :wave: to everyone. I am praying for us all
> afm: I am not ss but I will say my breasts are rather tender and round, which can be attributed to anything. I only noticed it because when I lose weight, one of the first places I see shrinkage is my breasts. Not so far. I am not psyching myself out though. Going to the beach tomorrow then home to work on school work. My Bachelor's degree won't just be handed to me:haha:

That's positive thinking Love, asking me when my due date will be WHEN I get my BFP this month, :haha:
Haven't worked it out but probably early to mid January. 



samiam said:


> New: I Oed yesterday too! How exciting. A future test buddy!!:happydance:
> 
> Let's show 'em how it's done, girl! :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM:  UGH. This cold sucks eggs. Any idea if I can take cold meds during the tww? I don't want to take anything that might mess up the potential implantation of little huevo.

Yeh, we'll show em Sam, we can do it. Would love to be your test buddy, think I'll be testing around 21st or 22nd. Have given up testing early, I hate BFN's!


----------



## NewToAllThis

My friend gave birth to a baby boy this morning... she found out she was pregnant 4 weeks after I did...
I'm very pleased for her but its another reminder that I should have my baby now :cry:

Oh well, not going to dwell on it, I'm in PMA mode and no SMA is creeping into my world at the moment, I won't let it! :ninja::gun::grr:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs:* new*...It's a clear reminder of what we are aching to have and what we've lost when someone has a baby at the same time we would've. Oh, and I LOATHE :bfn:'s.I haven't decided if I want my hubs to hide my ic's or not. My answer hpt's are hidden already. Still up in the air.

*Grey*:..I agree with Sam, you should definitly check out the provera and hopefully things will get back on track with your cycles.

*Sam:*..Hope you are having a good Saturday

*Shell*..hope you are doing better. Tell all the other preggo's in the pal thread we said hello
afm: just back from the beach, was great, except the headache I had but i don't care. My legs are doing better but my back flares up every so often. The pain is bad, that I have to take motrin800mg. I don't know what I'll do if it continues to hurt when I get my :bfp: this month (that's my pma talking right there:haha:)..I 'll suffer for it. Right now, I am living for the moment. I plan on starting back to walking tomorrow 3-4miles. I won't run until my legs are sufficiently healed. It's been 5 days of resting them. I am ready to get back out there. 
Have to work on school work later tonight and tomorrow. Then back to work on Monday.


----------



## samiam

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

After sleeping like crap again last night (cannot breathe--head cold), I took myself off to urgent care because I suspected that I had an ear infection. And I was partly right. I have an ear infection in BOTH ears. Sigh. :nope:

I cannot wait to feel 100% again. I'm sure that all of this has something to do with feeling run down and emotional after the surgery and the stress of being apart from OH. 

But it snowed all day today, so I spent the day in bed, watching crappy movies and dozing and OH brought me cups of tea. So, after the antibiotics get ahold of me, I'm sure I will be on the mend. 

Night night all!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your ear infections Sam. Glad your OH is taking good care of you. Get well soon. PS, my bun is growing very nicely, thanks for asking. Already have a small bump!

Thinking of you New during this bitter-sweet time. Stay strong, your time will come.

Thanks Love, I am much better now. And I will tell all the preggos you said hi.

xx


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Sorry to hear about your ear infections Sam. Glad your OH is taking good care of you. Get well soon. PS, my bun is growing very nicely, thanks for asking. Already have a small bump!
> xx


Very glad to hear it! I bet it's very exciting! I hope to join you ladies in the PAL forum this month. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

me too Sam, me too!!


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: TWWs!!

Love/LiSa/Sam/Grey/New/Lil/Beth--I am hoping and praying to see lots of BFPs in the next two weeks! Keeping my fx'd for all of you!

Love--glad to hear that your legs are doing better but sorry to hear that your back is acting up! That is never fun! Hope you were able to get your walk in today with minimal pain!

Sam--arg, sorry to hear about your ear infections, those are always so hard to handle because not only do you feel sick, but they throw off your equilibrium as well! Glad you are getting spoiled properly by your OH!!

New--thinking of you hun and hope you are doing well today! :hugs:

Grey--:hugs: I see your temp went back up today! And all your temps are still above the coverline!! Have you set your appt with the doc yet? I am so keeping my fx'd for you!

Much love to you ladies!! :friends:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for all the support and chart stalking :) I haven't been to the dr yet. As I have definitely ovulated, and there's a chance I could be pregnant, I don't want to bring on my period just in case. But if I'm not pregnant, then I'll make an appointment as soon as af arrives and hopefully they'll help. 
I'm really glad my temp went back up! 

Hope you're feeling better soon Sam, double ear infection must be horrible :( I've got a wisdom tooth causing my problems in an ulcer now and am on antibiotics too. Hopefully us being a bit unwell will give implantation a better chance :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--those temps are definately confirming that you o'd! Keeping my fx'd for you hun!


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, Grey. I had forgotten that you are more likely to get pregnant when you are unwell! I had a stinking cold the week I ovulated...and look what happened to me!

I promise I am saving you all very warm seats in PAL...cant wait to see you all there

:hugs:
xx


----------



## bethenasia

shelleney said:


> Beth, are you still in limboland? or have you had either AF, BFP or BFN?
> And please dont feel bad about posting your thoughts/feelings. Thats what this thread is for! FXd for you Hun

Yup. Still in limboland. :( I'm on CD47 and I'm getting impatient. No :witch: (or any sign of her) and no :bfp:. I tested on Thursday or Friday last week and it was still :bfn: My CM keeps varying between watery/wet and like EWCM. Usually right before AF, I'm super dry.

When I got my :BFP: in November, I was just over a week late. Perhaps if I test in a day or so, I will test different. fx'd. [-o&lt;


:dust: for all of us still waiting for the :bfp:


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon Sam, double ear infection must be horrible :( I've got a wisdom tooth causing my problems in an ulcer now and am on antibiotics too. Hopefully us being a bit unwell will give implantation a better chance :D

Grey: INDEED. Let's hope that being a bit unwell will cause that huevo to implant in there!! I hope that your tooth feels better! No fun being sick, is it?



shelleney said:


> Ooh, Grey. I had forgotten that you are more likely to get pregnant when you are unwell! I had a stinking cold the week I ovulated...and look what happened to me!
> xx

Shelley: OOOH. That's right! Maybe we will follow in your footsteps then!



bethenasia said:


> Yup. Still in limboland. :( I'm on CD47 and I'm getting impatient. No :witch: (or any sign of her) and no :bfp:. I tested on Thursday or Friday last week and it was still :bfn: My CM keeps varying between watery/wet and like EWCM. Usually right before AF, I'm super dry.
> 
> :dust: for all of us still waiting for the :bfp:

Beth: Fingers crossed for you. Have you had a regular cycle since the MC?


----------



## loveanurse1

*Beth*, I bet you are frustrated..hopefully it turns out to be a :bfp:
*Grey*..Hope your toothache gets better
*sam...*how are you feeling...is sudafed working for you
*new*..how are you coming along

afm: just finished my homwork,,nothing like procrastination...don't know whether to let dh hide my ic tests or not????bfn's give me the big fat blues..lol..i just don't want them to go to waste..lol I think af will be due around the 16th as i o'd so much earlier this month..we shall see.
working a 12hr shift tonight. glad i work nights when we have our state surveyors in the building..yikes
lost 2lbs this week..:happydance: hoping this continues. I actually went and did 2miles for the first time today..was going to start yesterday but i was so completely and utterly exhausted..and i don't know why..
well happy monday to you all!!!!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *sam...*how are you feeling...is sudafed working for you
> 
> afm: just finished my homwork,,nothing like procrastination...don't know whether to let dh hide my ic tests or not????bfn's give me the big fat blues..lol..i just don't want them to go to waste..lol I think af will be due around the 16th as i o'd so much earlier this month..we shall see.
> working a 12hr shift tonight. glad i work nights when we have our state surveyors in the building..yikes
> lost 2lbs this week..:happydance: hoping this continues. I actually went and did 2miles for the first time today..was going to start yesterday but i was so completely and utterly exhausted..and i don't know why..
> well happy monday to you all!!!!

Love: I'm on sudafed, tylenol AND amoxycillin. Double ear infections! :shrug: I swear. I go from the MC to the shoulder to this. I think the universe owes me a :bfp: as compensation! Don't you? :thumbup:

I hear you about the ic tests. I keep eyeing mine and I'm nowhere near ready to :test:. The 16th isn't so far off and if you're working and going to school, maybe just try to keep yourself distracted until then? Congrats on the weight loss! I was running there for a few days until I became MRS. SINUS. Maybe later this week. Have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## bethenasia

samiam said:


> Beth: Fingers crossed for you. Have you had a regular cycle since the MC?

I have. That's whats making this more frustrating. Darn witch got my hopes up last month and then reared her ugly head almost a week late. Now this month is looking about the same (even with last month's length averaged in), with the exception of evil witch. Still no period symptoms.

I have Type 1 Diabetes and usually, before my period, my blood sugar levels go nuts. Not this month, not yet at least. Like I said before, CM is still on the higher side for this time of the month. No pre-period spotting. Nothing. If I'm not pregnant, I don't want to lose my AF warning signs either.


----------



## samiam

bethenasia said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Beth: Fingers crossed for you. Have you had a regular cycle since the MC?
> 
> I have. That's whats making this more frustrating. Darn witch got my hopes up last month and then reared her ugly head almost a week late. Now this month is looking about the same (even with last month's length averaged in), with the exception of evil witch. Still no period symptoms.
> 
> I have Type 1 Diabetes and usually, before my period, my blood sugar levels go nuts. Not this month, not yet at least. Like I said before, CM is still on the higher side for this time of the month. No pre-period spotting. Nothing. If I'm not pregnant, I don't want to lose my AF warning signs either.Click to expand...

How confusing for you! I hope something happens for you soon. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone :D 
That's a great example then Shell about being ill and better chances! 
Sorry to hear that Beth, hope you get some normality soon :hugs:
How is everyone else?

AFM: This morning FF changed my ovulation day from CD39 to CD44....at first I was gutted, but then I saw we had sex only 2 days before the new ovulation date instead of the 3 days before the first one...so hopefully that means we have more chance!


----------



## loveanurse1

morning everyone...:hi:

am hoping you all are having better news than me...am a little disturbed...yesterday while at work, (dpo9) i had some brown spotting, just a smidge. so me being me, checked my cm and it was like lotion but brown, wth???? that would mean i have a lp of 9 days this month????..i have never had a 24day cycle..it doesn't come out onto the little minipad, but when I wiped just now(cd10), it was a little more pink???af or ib????anyones guess...:shrug:..am having af cramps tho...am quite bummed..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> morning everyone...:hi:
> 
> am hoping you all are having better news than me...am a little disturbed...yesterday while at work, (dpo9) i had some brown spotting, just a smidge. so me being me, checked my cm and it was like lotion but brown, wth???? that would mean i have a lp of 9 days this month????..i have never had a 24day cycle..it doesn't come out onto the little minipad, but when I wiped just now(cd10), it was a little more pink???af or ib????anyones guess...:shrug:..am having af cramps tho...am quite bummed..

Nope. Not a better day than you, Love. Though I wish I were. I'm at 5dpo and I had a HUGE temp plummet. If AF shows up, then I have a luteal phase of 5-6 days. What the? :shrug: I'm feeling like curling into a ball and crying. Yours does sound like IB, though!! AF cramps can also be Implantation cramps. So hang in there hon!


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies just checking in after our holidays. It seems like everyone needs tonnes of pma so I'm going to throw a load of my post holiday high in here!!
My period came while we were away so that's 1 cycle after the last mc. I've got some tests booked for Thursday in the meantime we've decided to ntnp.
I feel really calm about it.

Grey- sounds like a really confusing cycle. Hope it gives you some answers soon :hug:

Love- maybe an ib as it was 9dpo? Keep you're hopes up x

Beth- I really hope you get your answer soon x

Sam- what a crappy day :hug:


----------



## samiam

Sparkle!! So glad to hear from you. :hugs: How was the trip? Are you all nice and tanned and relaxed now? 

Thanks for the hug. So far the tiniest bit of spotting and now nothing. Some weird feeling cramps, but nothing else. No clue what's going on in there. I hope tomorrow's temps will help me uncover the mystery. :(


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well.

Sam - So glad to see you back! :) Hope the shoulder is healing well. I hope we still have our pact to be future bump buddies. ;) I'm still here waiting with you. Since you're 5 dpo, your temp dip & spotting might be IB. See what tomorrow's temp does.

Sparkle - Glad you got some R&R in on your holiday. Also, I didn't get a chance to say this earlier, but I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: Sorry, didn't mean to bring it up, but I wanted you to know that you're in my thoughts.

Love - Sorry that you're having such a crappy day. I'm with Sam in that it could be IB. Hang in there! Hope you are recovering well after the surgery.

Grey - Booo to long cycles! I hope that you caught that :bodyb:, and that a BFP is just around the corner.

:wave: & tons of :dust: to everyone else.


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies! hope everyone is doing well!!!
it's a bfn for me this month. the :witch: got me today. Im not as disappointed as I thought I would be. maybe bcuz TTC is going to be taken over by me trying to lose weight lol
I will be NTNP through the summer bcuz I want to put all my energy into losing weight. maybe if Im not thinking about TTC maybe it'll happen then...

good luck to all those testing... hope we all get our 2011 bfps :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back neffie and Sparkle! :hi:

Maybe its IB for both of you Love and Sam? :shrug:

Sorry the witch got you Lisa. :hugs:

Any news Beth? :shrug:

Hang in there Grey! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Sam - So glad to see you back! :) Hope the shoulder is healing well. I hope we still have our pact to be future bump buddies. ;) I'm still here waiting with you. Since you're 5 dpo, your temp dip & spotting might be IB. See what tomorrow's temp does.

Neffie: OF COURSE we still have our pact!!! :hugs: I certainly hope that you're right about the temp dip being Implantation!



LiSa2010 said:


> hello ladies! hope everyone is doing well!!!
> it's a bfn for me this month. the :witch: got me today. Im not as disappointed as I thought I would be.

Lisa: Sorry that the witch got you. 



shelleney said:


> Maybe its IB for both of you Love and Sam? :shrug:
> xx

Shelley:  I hope so!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: *neffie* and *sparkle*..so good to hear from you both..I hope you had a good time sparkle..some good r&r
*Lisa*.. sorry af got you..on to the next round..who knows , i may be there shortly to join you..
*Grey*, i know those cycles have got to be frustrating..but at least you have a better chance of conceiving now that o day has changed. I know with the long cycles dh and i would get worn out bding while waiting for that darn eggy..fx'd for you
*Shell/neffie*..i hope you both are correct that it was ib for both sam and I
*sam*..your spotting seems more likely to be ib...i will be watching and waiting to see what happens to you
*afm*..i have reviewed my ttc calendars (dating back to dec09...yikes that seems like a lifetime of ttc) and i have never had spotting as early as cd23..but i have had spotting one month on cd25..that ended in af 2 days later..i also have had an experience with ib occurring on i think 11dpo or maybe 12 and i thought for sure it was af..it lasted two or 3 days and was light brown.. it ended up with a + hpt two or 3 days after the spotting started and then a week later ended up in m/c... so i am nerous/scared to say the least. One thing i do know, I usually know my body and get the 'few days before af' blues and :cry: for one to two days. My emotional part is mia..:shrug:..not that i'm missing it. I think I get it because I know my body and just know that i am not pregnant, it's a forwarning sign for me, like some women just know that they ARE pregnant. I have had the cramps like i do with af and i remember experiencing it also with pregnancy. I also have backache that i get with af and it's the same i got with early pregnancy. So those clues i just don't count. I am thinking that since my spotting is so close to af,,it's probably going to be af????:shrug:..if it ends up in a :bfn: then i guess i just keep on trucking with the weight loss and healthy eating..and get into that smaller bikini:haha:
i do know i will be keeping you updated and watching out for you too sam


----------



## bethenasia

shelleney said:


> Any news Beth? :shrug:

Thanks to everybody who is rooting me and my uterus on. :)

But no.:nope: Nothing yet. No Af. No bfp. 

My boobs have been hurting today and I've been tired, but that could be for a plethora of reasons, including new pre-AF signs. Who knows. GAHHH! I'm ready to know one way or another!


----------



## samiam

Love: Do you temp? Just curious. It's sounding pretty good for you so far!!


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..just got back from my walk..no i don't temp..i find i have no patience for it and on top of that..i work 3rd shift so i have two different mornings..(evenings are my mornings when i work, and mornings are my mornings on my days off)....I am remaining somewhat hopeful for both of us..fx'd..:)
Beth...i hope you get an answer soon either way...limboland stinks


----------



## loveanurse1

oh,,,and btw...I had dh hide my ic tests too..i can't bear to have another :bfn:..i tested this morning..and yesterday..of course you know the results..but i will say if this is ib..last oct when i had it then..i took a test on the morning of oct 3rd and it was a :bfn: and 3days later is when i got that :bfp:..(forgot to mention that) ..so i am not counting these :bfn:'s..not yet anyway..:dust: to us all...we need some more :bfp:'s in here!!!!!!!


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> oh,,,and btw...I had dh hide my ic tests too..i can't bear to have another :bfn:..i tested this morning..and yesterday..of course you know the results..but i will say if this is ib..last oct when i had it then..i took a test on the morning of oct 3rd and it was a :bfn: and 3days later is when i got that :bfp:..(forgot to mention that) ..so i am not counting these :bfn:'s..not yet anyway..:dust: to us all...we need some more :bfp:'s in here!!!!!!!

Yes, we do need some more :bfp:s in here! I hear you about the bfns. In Sept. I had three bfns before the :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## samiam

Btw girls, I think I'm out already. 6dpo and another low temp. I am having some strange feeling cramps, but the spotting from after the pap smear has stopped completely. So now I don't have any idea what's going on. I swear, if I get that damned hag only a week after ovulation, I am going to be completely sad. Talk about a luteal phase defect. :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam,,*sorry to hear of the temp drop..:hugs:.and i started taking b6 to help my lp and spotted this cycle..wth???still praying we get our :bfp:'s..and maybe this low temp is another sign of implantation???
:hi: to everyone else...will get back up to check in on you all, i have had to get up to pee like 3 times..so it's interrupted my sleep..i'm still very tired..going back to bed...:sleep: is what i crave right now..lol
*afm*::::i know i have been bummed over the spotting issue..but i had to be realistic and say only on small glob of whitish/pink/brown cm actually came out, less than the size of a dime..and i only truly knew it was brownish when i wiped it off,, and still was a little iffy until i checked my cm..and then tues morning i only got a hint of red with the brown cm after i went number two on the commode(straining and all that..lol...sorry for tmi)..otherwise no more has come out of my body...i did put a tampon in and it had some brown cm on it but it was scant amt..but it made me cramp so i took it out and wore a pantyliner instead. nothing on pantyliner all day yesterday, even while i exercised, nothing while working last night..and so far nothing today..so still anyones guess and i had dh hide the tests so i won't test till maybe friday unless af shows her face first..i just don't know..


----------



## samiam

Love: I'm also taking B to help with my lp. Weird that we both had spotting. So far still no period and I've gone for a run and had physical therapy and nada. Not even spotting now. I'm tired too, though and wondering if the antibiotics could be making my temps low. Any ideas?

Yours sounds promising, Love!! Spotting could be implantation, or old blood from the last cycle being pushed out by the egg making itself at home. I cannot wait to see what happens!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*, to be honest , I am really quite nervous..because this lack of emotional :cry:ing jag I usally get, will hit full force, I'm sure if af does show her ugly face. I think it'll be because my body is playing such a foul trick on me. And if the antibiotics are healing you, indeed you may have had a higher than normal body temp before taking the antibiotics, then when you started them, they may have cleared up your ears to where your body's temp went back down to a normal range..does that make sense?? When we have an infection one of our body's natural defenses is to run a higher temp(doesn't have to be sky high, just a little higher than we normally run) to fight off the infection. Hope this helps..and I find it completely funny and coincidental that we are both taking b6 and we both spotted..:winkwink:...this may indeed be our months..I so hope so. I am anxiously waiting and [-o&lt; for our :bfp:'s...
:dust: to us all


----------



## lilrojo

Wow Love, you havent tested yet.. I would have by now.. Good Luck to you and sam.. 

I'm 6dpo.. and had two tiny tiny specks of pink on my tp earlier.. hoping its ib, as we all do if we have any spotting.. :) haven't had anymore all day and my chest has been hurting since ovulation.. so hopefully this will be it..

For all of us!!

Dust to you all in the TWW!


----------



## loveanurse1

i am scared to test lil..i don't want to see another bfn...
and I hope you had ib too..it would be so lovely for all of us to get bfp's..i'll be rooting for you hun
ps.. i had hubs hide ic tests too and when i came home from work,, i tried to scope them out to sneak a test..shame on me..[-X.glad i couldn't find them and he was asleep so i didn't wake him..he would've laughed at me anyway..:haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

well..i'm out this month...af came on last night while at work..will take a day or two to have a good :cry:...i am utterly exhausted with ttc and just don't really care anymore..but i know that i will not be able to :ignore: my body, so i, like a robot, will try try again..but it will be like](*,)..
27 day cycle..where did that come from???????

*Sam, lil, beth*, good luck..guess i continue on the weight loss...have a good day everyone


----------



## neffie

Love - So sorry that the :witch: got you. Stupid cow! :growlmad: I hear you on the frustration with TTC...feeling so down and out at first, and then going on to becoming robotic and continuing on with it. If there's any light to this, maybe it's that you're starting to O earlier than before, and your cycles are getting back on track. Sending tons of :hugs: your way.

Sam - Try not to delve into your temps too much. As Love said, the antibiotics may be affecting them. I hope what you had was IB. Fingers crossed for you!

Lil - Hope you're in the same boat as Sam, and that you had IB as well. When are you testing?

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## sparkle

Love - so sorry she got you x

Thanks for the welcome back ladies. I went to the hospital for my tests this morning, an ultrasound and some bloods. I'm totally wiped out by it. Results in a few weeks.


----------



## samiam

Sparkle: I'm glad you're getting some tests. What did they do, exactly? I ask because I am headed in for tests myself on Tuesday. 

Lil: You and me both: 7dpo today. When will you test? :dust:

AFM: Okay. So temp crept back up slightly above coverline today. Slept horribly last night. Back ache, shoulder ache, weird cramps that felt like the mother of all AF on her way. No clue what the deal is with this cycle, but as the temps have been stressing me out, I'm going to try not to be too attached to them. No actual :af:,or spotting, so I'm still in the game, right? Plus, at this stage, I'd be happy to make it to 11 or 12 dpo before having a period, so I don't have to stress out about a luteal phase defect on top of it all. Sigh. Why is it so hard being a woman?


----------



## lilrojo

oh Love, so sorry the witch got you... but hoping that your cycles are getting to a new normal for you.. and yay for an earlier ovulation date!! Good luck hun with your next cycle..

Thanks Neffie, nice to see you around everyonce and awhile.. I hope your doing well..

Sam-yup 7dpo today.. I always seem to test too early lol.. but I will be testing the first time on Sunday at 10dpo..hope I can stick to that.. and not test tomorrow at 8..lol that would be crazy early yet.. :) What about you?

Good luck to us still in the TWW.. Dust..


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Sam-yup 7dpo today.. I always seem to test too early lol.. but I will be testing the first time on Sunday at 10dpo..hope I can stick to that.. and not test tomorrow at 8..lol that would be crazy early yet.. :) What about you?
> 
> Good luck to us still in the TWW.. Dust..

I was planning to wait until Tuesday morning, but now you have me second-guessing myself! ERP. With my weird temps, I guess I just need to go day by day and see what happens. :)


----------



## sparkle

Sam- I had a barrage of blood tests- hormones, thyroid and a load of others I can't remember. 5 tubes eeek. I also had an transvaginal ultrasound to check my ovaries, cervix and uterus. She scanned my abdomen first with a full bladder then I emptied it and she did an internal. She said it looked good but I have to wait and see the consultant for the results.

In other news I have a baby niece! She has no name yet but was born on Saturday. Seems ohs family forgot to tell us!


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Sam- I had a barrage of blood tests- hormones, thyroid and a load of others I can't remember. 5 tubes eeek. I also had an transvaginal ultrasound to check my ovaries, cervix and uterus. She scanned my abdomen first with a full bladder then I emptied it and she did an internal. She said it looked good but I have to wait and see the consultant for the results.
> 
> In other news I have a baby niece! She has no name yet but was born on Saturday. Seems ohs family forgot to tell us!

Congrats on your niece!!

Ah. So that's what I am in for. . . I want them to check my ovarian reserve as well as all of those hormones.


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-Dont second guess yourself, if you can wait that long then do it.. I know I cant.. Im happy for waiting this long.. lol..


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear the witch got you Love :hugs:

Congrats on the birth of your niece, Sparkle :happydance:

Good luck to everyone who is still in with a chance this cycle :dust:

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sam & lilrojo - we are the same dpo so I think we should agree to test on the same day, what do you think?
I am trying not to test too early so if we all stick together, I may have more willpower!!
I should wait until 13dpo which is Wednesday, what do you both think? 
Sending us all buckets and buckets of :dust:, one of us has to be lucky this month surely!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Sparkle, really hope you had an amazing holiday and you have come back relaxed and refreshed.
Really hoping the docs can sort things and give you some answers soon hun.
Hi Shell, how you doing? How's your MS, hope its not too bad. 
Love, sorry the nasty bloody witch got you, it really sucks, I know how hard cd1 can be so I'm sending you big hugs over the airwaves.
Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hi all. Just a quick note to say I can finally join you here in the TWW - according to fertility friend I O'd! :happydance: So, I'm now 3dpo or something like that. YAY!
I'll write more later, off to work now!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yay! Welcome back Anna, we missed you. X


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> Sam & lilrojo - we are the same dpo so I think we should agree to test on the same day, what do you think?
> I am trying not to test too early so if we all stick together, I may have more willpower!!
> I should wait until 13dpo which is Wednesday, what do you both think?
> Sending us all buckets and buckets of :dust:, one of us has to be lucky this month surely!

AFM: Grrr. FF has now changed its mind. Based on my latest wacky temp, it's claiming that I haven't Oed yet. Based on my physical symptoms, I think it's wrong, but I am really grumpy about the temp thing. I'm going to get a new thermometer today just in case the battery is going on this one, but I fear that it's really likely to be the battery in my damned ovaries. No battery changes allowed there. 

New: So, long story short, New and Lil, I may no longer be on the same dpo. :cry:
Either way, I am headed to the doc on Tuesday and they will test me. So I'll be testing Tuesday unless the hag shows up before then.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies, Happy Friday! Sorry I have not checked in on you all for a few days, I have had a pretty rough week, so have not been on the boards as much as I would like!

Love--:hugs: sorry the hag showed on you hun. Now that you are back to work and exercising, I am confident your bfp is not far away! 

Anna--wb hun! I hope you are doing well and fx'd you caught that egg!

Lil/New/Sam--FX'd for you ladies too for your BFPs!

Sparkle--congratulations on your little niece! 

Grey--how are things going for you hun? thinking of you! :hugs:

I hope you ladies all have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Anna Purna

Sam: Stupid FF. I'd definitely try a new thermometer - what kind do you have right now and how old is it? You could also try changing the batteries...just don't think of it as a problem with you right away. :hugs:

Sparkle: It sounds like you went through a lot with those tests, so I hope you get some good news out of it. When will you get the results. Please keep us updated. 

New & Lil: I'll be cheering you on for next week. :happydance:

:hi: everyone else!

AFM: As I said earlier, FF says that I O'd, but I'm worried that my reading wasn't accurate this morning as I had a really rough sleep and had woken up an hour before to use the bathroom. How much could this affect the reading? 
I find this experiment with temping to be interesting, but I must say it's not easy to keep up and I think it's causing me a bit of anxiety during my sleep time. I don't know how many cycles I'd be able to keep this up for, but at least it's giving me an idea of what's going on with my cycles. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Amber*...hope everything is ok with you and beanie
*Sam*..sending you a big :hug:..I 'm sorry your temps are messing with your cycles. I am still praying you get your :bfp:...after everything you have been through just to get to the dr and all, you deserve it. 
*New/lil/sam/anna/beth*....I will be cheering you on from the sidelines.
*sparkle*...congrats on your baby neice. Hope you are doing ok and you get some answers from blood results.
*Shell*...:hi:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam: Stupid FF. I'd definitely try a new thermometer - what kind do you have right now and how old is it? You could also try changing the batteries...just don't think of it as a problem with you right away. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: As I said earlier, FF says that I O'd, but I'm worried that my reading wasn't accurate this morning as I had a really rough sleep and had woken up an hour before to use the bathroom. How much could this affect the reading?
> I find this experiment with temping to be interesting, but I must say it's not easy to keep up and I think it's causing me a bit of anxiety during my sleep time. I don't know how many cycles I'd be able to keep this up for, but at least it's giving me an idea of what's going on with my cycles.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!

Anna--Thanks! :hugs: I'm trying not to assume that it's me. It's a Boots thermometer, cheapie one and it's from November, but who knows how long it sat in the store. I am just going to get a new one and take my temp side by side with them to see what happens. 

As for temping, keep with it. It gets easier. It's just second nature for me now. Wake up, roll over, temp. And it will give you a record of how regular you are. :)


----------



## shelleney

NewToAllThis said:


> Hi Shell, how you doing? How's your MS, hope its not too bad.


Hey New. im good thanks. hit the 12 week mark today! yay! M/S has very almost disappeared now. and have the beginnings of a bump.

I have my fingers very tightly crossed for you, and praying you get your BFP on wednesday. much love xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on hitting 12 weeks Shell! Glad you're getting a bump now :D 

Sorry I've not been around, my internet has been dodgy to say the least, so I haven't been able to keep connection very long. 
How are you all doing? 
I'm on CD50, still waiting!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Sunday everyone! We have a few ladies testing soon, right? I hope we get some :bfp: Good luck!

AFM: I'm relaxing in bed drinking coffee, which my DH has been bringing to me. We had a fight last night so I guess this is his way of making amends. Pancakes are on the way, too!
We ended up fighting because one of his friends asked me about trying to have a baby, then went on about how cute our baby is going to be. It made me super uncomfortable and glum, and later when DH tried to defend her I lashed out at him. It was a stupid and unnecessary fight and everything is fine now, but I wish TTC wouldn't make me so miserable at times. 

Things are tense with us because of another baby-related conversation we had this weekend. I told him that if we don't conceive soon I want to give up and move to another country to start over. This upset him as he really doesn't want to give up and wants to stay in Quebec to raise his family. 
So, we made an agreement: If we don't conceive in 6 months we'll look into some medical alternatives, and if we don't conceive in 1.5 years we'll move and start over. 
The conversation really depressed me, as just the idea of still not being pregnant in 6 months seems like too much for me to handle. :nope:
Sorry for the rant, ladies. It's just been a difficult weekend.


----------



## loveanurse1

Good luck to everyone testing..I hope it yields great :bfp:s. :dust: to you all


:hugs: *anna*. I am sorry you and dh had an argument but am glad you were able to come to a compromise. We all have down times. Mine has been this weekend also. When I am alone with my thoughts it gets me down. I miss my angels. I want them here with me. I know God has his timing but I am selfish. I just want them here with me. I hope HE can forgive me for being so selfish. The one yr anniversary to my d&c is in about 3mos. I thought I would be pregnant by now. It's very depressing. So i can empathize with your pain. Sending you a :hug: across the wire.


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> :hi: Happy Sunday everyone! We have a few ladies testing soon, right? I hope we get some :bfp: Good luck!
> 
> AFM: I'm relaxing in bed drinking coffee, which my DH has been bringing to me. We had a fight last night so I guess this is his way of making amends. Pancakes are on the way, too!
> We ended up fighting because one of his friends asked me about trying to have a baby, then went on about how cute our baby is going to be. It made me super uncomfortable and glum, and later when DH tried to defend her I lashed out at him. It was a stupid and unnecessary fight and everything is fine now, but I wish TTC wouldn't make me so miserable at times.
> 
> Things are tense with us because of another baby-related conversation we had this weekend. I told him that if we don't conceive soon I want to give up and move to another country to start over. This upset him as he really doesn't want to give up and wants to stay in Quebec to raise his family.
> So, we made an agreement: If we don't conceive in 6 months we'll look into some medical alternatives, and if we don't conceive in 1.5 years we'll move and start over.
> The conversation really depressed me, as just the idea of still not being pregnant in 6 months seems like too much for me to handle. :nope:
> Sorry for the rant, ladies. It's just been a difficult weekend.

I know that fight INTIMATELY, Anna. I have that fight about once a week lately, it seems. OH is here until Wednesday and then I am supposed to go back to Scotland on May 5th, but I just don't want to leave my friends and my land of private insurance. I mean, if I do get pregnant, I'm not sure I want to be in Scotland, where I cannot get seen by a gyno immediately if something feels wrong. It's too scary. Especially after the last experience where I kept saying that something felt wrong and everyone ignored me until I started to bleed. I told OH that I feel like it's a choice: either we try for a baby and stay here, or we stop trying and I will go back to Scotland. So.... I know about the depression. And my temps are fubar again, which means I probably didn't ovulate this month. :cry: I just want to give up.


----------



## loveanurse1

awww*..sam*..I'm sorry things are not as you want them. thinking of you.. It's a scary to think of trusting another medical person when you trust yours so much. My coworkers thought I was nuts for paying out of pocket prices for my ob to see me at her hospital but I TRUST her. I don't want to find someone else as long as I trust her. I am still holding out hope for you. I know you will find faith from God. Btw..i haven't heard fubar used in a long time,,probably since i got out of the Marine Corps. Loved seeing it again.
ps..sometimes when I am not in the same cycles as you ladies, i start feeling lonely..but seeing your signature with our names listed as your ttc buddies surely brings a smile to my face. thank you for that


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> awww*..sam*..I'm sorry things are not as you want them. thinking of you.. It's a scary to think of trusting another medical person when you trust yours so much. My coworkers thought I was nuts for paying out of pocket prices for my ob to see me at her hospital but I TRUST her. I don't want to find someone else as long as I trust her. I am still holding out hope for you. I know you will find faith from God. Btw..i haven't heard fubar used in a long time,,probably since i got out of the Marine Corps. Loved seeing it again.
> ps..sometimes when I am not in the same cycles as you ladies, i start feeling lonely..but seeing your signature with our names listed as your ttc buddies surely brings a smile to my face. thank you for that

Love: I am so glad that you like the signature. We are all in this together, lady! :hugs: As for the whole doctor thing, it's so complicated, isn't it? My current doc is our age and TTCAL herself, so there's a bond there and a trust that I just didn't feel from the general GPs in Scotland. And I'll be a high-risk pregnancy if/when I do get pregnant, so I want to stay here and be cared for by my doc, not by some random anyone. Sigh. :shrug:


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna, I'm so sorry you've had a tough time with the fights. I don't think guys will ever understand how it really feels to be us. I hope things get better for you both. :hugs: 

I know what you mean Love. I want my angel here too, I should have a 4 month old baby now, I'm not even pregnant yet :(

I can understand not wanting to move Sam, I hope you don't have to - I love your signature too! Lovely to see a list of girls together :D 

AFM: I had a BIG temp dip today....if my first O date was right then I'll be due :witch: today, but if my second O date FF gave me is right, then it's right on time for an ovulation dip.....argh!!! Gonna be a loooong waiting date to see which it is :S


----------



## shelleney

Grey :hugs:

Anna :hugs:

Love :hugs:

Sam :hugs:

Sending my love to you all
xx


----------



## sparkle

Oh ladies I'm so sorry everyone's having such a tough time. TTC really is full of more downs than ups. Im so glad we have each other to rant to. 
Anna- I hear you on those fights. I felt like I was just keeping my life on hold waiting to be pregnant again. Oh doesn't get it, I think they really do feel losses very differently.
Grey- what a rubbish cycle. Have you seen a dr about regulating the length? I know nothing about it but I think I might have read something on the forum about something that cab regulate length.
Sam- what a conundrum I know what you mean about finding a good dr. After a lot of research we've finally decided who we want to see. Hope oh understands soon x

Afm- I've chosen a consultant. The gp sent us to the local hospital but I wasn't sure about their reputation so after a lot of research and discussion I've got a private appointment with professor Regan at st marys in paddington. My nhs test results will be sent there. She leads one of the best clinics in the country. My feeling is that if I'm going to see anyone I want to see the best. I'm really lucky that my parents have offered to pay for it. 

I hope everyone is enjoying a little sunshine xx


----------



## sparkle

Love- sorry I didn't mean to miss yout. Sending some :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Sparkle :) :hugs: 
I haven't seen the DR yet, I'm waiting to see what this cycle brings, especially if todays dip is implantation. If it's not and the start of my :witch: arriving then I'll be phoning today. It's my longest cycle recorded. 

I'm so pleased for you that you have an appointment and great it's private...hope they can really help you and things can get moving for you :D


----------



## GreyGirl

P.S. Can you have EWCM on the day the :witch: arrives? I've just had a bit on a tissue when going the loo (sorry if tmi) and it had the tiniest little bit of brown/pink in it....could it be the start of :witch: or possibly implantation bleeding/ewcm???? Trying not to allow myself to get excited, but I've had no sore boobs or cramps like I normally would before af arrives...but then it's not been the more normal cycle :(


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies,

Anna--sorry to hear about the argument with your OH. I hope the coffee and pancakes helped to patch things up! :hugs:

love--:hugs: thinking of you today and hope you are feeling better. Please don't feel lonely, we are all here for you!!

sam--I know how you feel about your doctor. I am totally 100% attached to the gyn who helped me through my loss back in September, and I would put up a huge fight if anyone suggested I could not have her with me through this second journey! I hope your OH comes around and understands. :hugs:

sparkle--I am so glad to hear that your parents are able to help you see the consultant you have selected. It is so important to have someone whose skills and knowledge you can trust and rely upon. 

Grey--I really hope that you are experiencing implantation! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! As for the ewcm, I have never experienced that right around AF time. I did experience increased cm around my bfp though! Oh hun, I really hope this is a bfp in the making!! 

Much love to you ladies and I hope you have a good week!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Good Morning everyone*:flower:
*Sparkle*, that is indeed great news. I hope you get all the answers you need. You deserve to have a beautiful baby here with you:)
*Anna*..hello to you
*Grey*..I would think it would be ib???I don't get that ewcm before af arrives..fx'd for you. 
*Sam*..I hope you and oh can come to a compromise. I don't know what I would do if i had to give up my medical options i'm use to for something all together different...still having high hopes for you.
*Lil/new*...when are you guys testing??
*Shell/Amber*..hope all is well with both of you and beanies..:)
afm: off work just wanted to pop in and say hello. MY af is almost done..which is way earlier than usual..I normally last 7-9days..i am cd5 and only very scant bleeding. I desperately every day wish for a :bfp: Am i that crazed ttc obsessed nut??:wacko:...idk.:shrug:
I did lose another lb. so wt loss from surgery 8lbs..wt loss from the beginning of the yr 11lbs...more to come..
*Sam*..you will be happy to know I have started taking my bbt. I haven't figured out fertility friend yet so i printed out blank charts and am going with that for now. wish me luck


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Amber :) I hope it is implantation too! No :witch: yet and had a big 'gloop' of cm...so fingers crossed. I also had a weird dull stabbing pain (not af cramps) in my mid section. What does implantation pain feel like? 

Thanks Love :) ib? What's that? I'm trying to keep positive and hope it's implantation today...it would be an amazing miracle! Haven't had any af signs yet, so hopeful :) 
Glad you've had a shorter af, hopefully then you can get :sex: sooner and catch the egg this month! :D


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*..you will be happy to know I have started taking my bbt. I haven't figured out fertility friend yet so i printed out blank charts and am going with that for now. wish me luck

Love: Brava, lady! Let me know when you're posting them on FF so I can stalk your chart! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Ladies,

*Sparkle* - So happy you found the best for your TTC journey...your family is amazing to help out. 

*Anna* - Coffee in bed :coffee: sounds delectable - sorry about the reason though...I remember those arguments well...glad OH is making up (and what better way but through yummy food!). TTC can be so stressful for a couple. 

*Love* - Hope school and work are going well - with a family to boot you are a busy lady! Hip Hip Hooray for BBT...I had a love/hate relationship with it but it really did clue me in on my cycles for sure. 

*Sam* - So glad you have wonderful insurance in the USA...funny I came back to France because I had no insurance (part-time jobs don't offer it) and I wanted social health care back. It's true though if you have great private insurance you can get excellent care fast in the USA. Could OH work from Arizona??? or maybe the East Coast of the USA???

*Grey* - Cautiously excited for you...I got implantation "bleed" - I only saw it after a BD session at DPO 8 but it sounds exactly like what you describe. :dust:

*Lil/New *- How's things going this cycle??? 

Much dust and love to you all :dust: and :kiss:


----------



## NewToAllThis

grandbleu said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> *Sparkle* - So happy you found the best for your TTC journey...your family is amazing to help out.
> 
> *Anna* - Coffee in bed :coffee: sounds delectable - sorry about the reason though...I remember those arguments well...glad OH is making up (and what better way but through yummy food!). TTC can be so stressful for a couple.
> 
> *Love* - Hope school and work are going well - with a family to boot you are a busy lady! Hip Hip Hooray for BBT...I had a love/hate relationship with it but it really did clue me in on my cycles for sure.
> 
> *Sam* - So glad you have wonderful insurance in the USA...funny I came back to France because I had no insurance (part-time jobs don't offer it) and I wanted social health care back. It's true though if you have great private insurance you can get excellent care fast in the USA. Could OH work from Arizona??? or maybe the East Coast of the USA???
> 
> *Grey* - Cautiously excited for you...I got implantation "bleed" - I only saw it after a BD session at DPO 8 but it sounds exactly like what you describe. :dust:
> 
> *Lil/New *- How's things going this cycle???
> 
> Much dust and love to you all :dust: and :kiss:

Hi Grand, :hi: 

I'm at the stressy part of my cycle, 10dpo - I very nearly POAS this morning but checked and I'm down to my last IC so I stopped myself.
Think this is what I need to do, just buy one at a time otherwise I'm POAS all over the place :haha:
I had bad cramps at 8dpo but nothing since, had a bit of EWCM today but don't know what thats all about? :shrug:

Hope you're well and looking after little blue / pink!! :kiss:


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - 10 dpo is the worst (I started getting antsy around 8 dpo :wacko:) - maybe too early to test but so close as well to knowing maybe yes or maybe no. Much :dust:!


----------



## shelleney

Sparkle - Im so pleased that you have found yourself a consultant who you trust and feel confident with. I trully hope that she leads you to your forever baby, a perfect little sibling for Cormack. Also, I think its wonderful that your parents have offered to help you pay for your treatment. Good luck Hun :hugs:

Grey - I just wanted to let you know that I had a lot of EWCM during the week I got my BFP...Im hoping that this is a good sign for you too Hun. FXd! :dust:

New - 10dpo already, and you still havent tested? Wow, I take my hat off to you! When are you planning on testing then? Good luck for when you do! Let us know how you get on! :dust:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

grandbleu said:


> *Grey* - Cautiously excited for you...I got implantation "bleed" - I only saw it after a BD session at DPO 8 but it sounds exactly like what you describe. :dust:

Thanks! I'm VERY cautiously excited. I had big stringy bits of cm...only the tiniest bit of pink/brown in it. Plus, we did have :sex: in the night...I guess tomorrows temp will help me know for sure! I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up because I do that every month, and it's alwats been a sad ending...I'm hoping it's different....

How are you feeling?


----------



## Anna Purna

Sparkle: So great to hear you're getting the attention you deserve. When is your consultation? You said you hope OH understands soon...are you having difficulties? :hugs:

Grey: I just looked at your chart - implantation dip AND implantation bleed??? :happydance: Oh, I hope so!!!

Love: So proud of your weight loss. Keep it up! :thumbup:
As for feeling desperate for a :bfp:, I can TOTALLY relate. Sometimes I feel like it has taken over my life. I hope we get ours soon and can be bump buddies. :friends:
Good luck with charting! This is my first cycle doing it and, while I find it to be a pain in the ass at times, it's really interesting to see how your body changes and you really get a better feel of your cycle. I hope this is my last cycle doing it, though! [-o&lt; :bfp: [-o&lt;

New: Try to hold out! Be strong! You'll be testing on Wednesday, then? I hope this is your month! :happydance:

Sam: :hugs: Please don't give up! I'm so sorry that you feel torn between two homes (I know the feeling). What do you think would happen if you put your foot down and were adamant about staying in the US? Would he give in, or would it just cause more problems? Sorry, babe. Sending you big :hug:
P.S. I love that you've made me your official TTC buddy!!!

Amber, Shell and Bleu: So proud and happy that you've all made it into your second trimesters! I so wish I was still there with you, but hopefully I'll be back in the club before you guys give birth. :friends:

AFM: Woke up with a bad head cold and no energy. BLAH! So no kung fu tonight, I'm just going to wrap myself up in a blanket and watch the hockey game instead. GO HABS GO!


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Grey - I just wanted to let you know that I had a lot of EWCM during the week I got my BFP...Im hoping that this is a good sign for you too Hun. FXd! :dust:

Thanks - I hope so!!! Normally I get a little bit a few days before af...but this was a lot! 



Anna Purna said:


> Grey: I just looked at your chart - implantation dip AND implantation bleed??? :happydance: Oh, I hope so!!!
> 
> AFM: Woke up with a bad head cold and no energy. BLAH! So no kung fu tonight, I'm just going to wrap myself up in a blanket and watch the hockey game instead. GO HABS GO!

It was only a _tiny_ bit of possibly blood, could that count? I'm really cautiously excited, trying not to let myself get carried away in case I wake up with my period tomorrow :(
Hope you feel better soon, sorry you feel rubbish :( :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Anna - sorry, I dont want to make this all about me again, but I had to let you know.... I had a terrible head cold the week I got my BFP. I believe it was my immune system weakening so that my body would allow a baby to implant. FXd for you!
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Anna - sorry, I dont want to make this all about me again, but I had to let you know.... I had a terrible head cold the week I got my BFP. I believe it was my immune system weakening so that my body would allow a baby to implant. FXd for you!
> xx

Interesting that you say that...I'm hoping that's why I've had quite a cough this week out of nowhere. I'm rarely ill. I know I'm probably reading too much into it and giving myself false hope, but your comment did give me hope!


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam: :hugs: Please don't give up! I'm so sorry that you feel torn between two homes (I know the feeling). What do you think would happen if you put your foot down and were adamant about staying in the US? Would he give in, or would it just cause more problems? Sorry, babe. Sending you big :hug:
> P.S. I love that you've made me your official TTC buddy!!!
> !

Anna: You know what they say about being sick; it's the gateway to a :bfp: !! I sure hope so. I've been sick for over a week now. I don't know what he'd say, if I put my foot down. I think it would cause problems, but as my due date approaches and my flight over there approaches too, I start to feel more and more panicky and not interested in spending the due date time over there. No-one here knows about it and the place isn't charged with sadness and fear. So it's scary to think about going back. Where are you originally from? P.S. Of course you are my official TTC buddy! You and Grand and Neffie and I were together from almost the very first day! :hugs:



grandbleu said:


> *Sam* - So glad you have wonderful insurance in the USA...funny I came back to France because I had no insurance (part-time jobs don't offer it) and I wanted social health care back. It's true though if you have great private insurance you can get excellent care fast in the USA. Could OH work from Arizona??? or maybe the East Coast of the USA???


Grand: I know. Insurance is a mess here. But I teach for the state, so I have state health insurance and it's really so good. As for OH working from here, it's possible, but he just doesn't want to leave there and he is stubborn as a mule. Sigh. Time will tell. I do know that, if this fert doc tells me that I am going to have a hard time getting preggers again, we're going to have to do some serious thinking about it all. How's petit bleu? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. just thought i would let you know I am out.. af got me yesterday so cd2


----------



## Amberyll23

Holy moly this thread exploded today! haha

Anna/Grey/Sam--Like Shell, I also got a head cold the week of my BFP! Keeping my fx'd for you guys! Also Grey--you don't need a lot of blood for it to be an implantation bleed, some women don't bleed at all with implantation. So even if it was a slight spot, it could be! I am soo keeping my fx'd for you guys! 

New--you deserve an award for standing strong and not testing yet! 10 dpo was always my weakest point in the cycle, and I almost always caved! Keeping my fx'd for you this week! 


Sending lots of sticky dust to you all!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil-- you snuck in there on me, I am so sorry the hag showed on you hun. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. just thought i would let you know I am out.. af got me yesterday so cd2

Sorry Lil. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

LIL: :hugs: 
Stupid hag!!! :witch:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies...

I was pretty down about it.. I was so sure I was pregnant and then she got me.. I was thinking about quitting ttc for awhile and getting back on bcp but decided against it as I really want to add another child to my family.. have one a daughter.. and the only way to do it and keep at it.. no matter how hard it gets..

I ordered a CBFM so hoping that will help and help me understand my cycle a bit better.. I nothing happens in about 3 months I think I will go see my dr.. as it will be 9 months by then.. onto month 5.. 

Good luck to the rest of you in the TWW!!


----------



## loveanurse1

wow indeed did this thread move fast today..
*New*..in order for me to hold out, i had to have dh hide the tests..lol..you are a strong cookie
*lil*..sorry af got you..i guess you are joining me over in the otww..
*anna/grey/sam*...hope your head cold is not causing you too much trouble other then helping a beanie snuggle in tight
*grand/shell/amber*..hey all:flower:
*sam*..i hope to find the time to try to navigate my way through ff..my first two days not the greatest..
I will be watching and praying for you all for that :bfp:
*Neffie*..:hi:

*afm*:another day another dollar..woke up to take my temp couldn't tell whether the darn thing was on or not so i had to get up to get some light..by then it was too late:dohh:..so i tried to lay back down to go back to sleep didn't work..got up walked/run my 3miles came home and went back to :sleep: and retook my temp..yesterday i was 96.92 and today i jumped to 97.71..don't know if it was due to interrupted sleep..(the problem i was having before) but i did sleep for a few hrs before i took it the second time so it should be accurate, is that correct???idk:shrug: hopefully i'll get the hang of it..*anna*, you are right it is a pain in the ass..lol...but i am desperate..just continuing on this course for that :bfp:..:dust: to you all..will be thinking of you all as you test the next few days


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Lil to hear about AF :( I think mines coming today too so I'll be joining you. 

Love - temping is a pain in the ***!!!! I've been temping this whole cycle and I'm fed up of waking up and rolling over to take it. But I couldn't not do it, in case it was that month. I feel trapped by it. As this morning was an important temp, I had dreams about it lastnight :(

AFM: Well, despite all my hopes...my temp stayed low. I doubt it was implantation bleeding. I think my earlier O date was right and the :witch: is going to visit today. :( Hopefully I can get a doc appointment tomorrow and I'll be ordering preseed too....I'm getting desperate now! I've got a friends from church reunion on Friday at the beach...and one of my friends is pregnant. I'm dreading that bit :(


----------



## shelleney

Lil - sorry to hear the witch got you. Good luck for next cycle.

Grey - Ive never temped, so I dont know how important it is that your temp stayed low today, but I am a firm believer in "it aint over til the hag shows her face". Stay positive Hun. Thinking of you

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Lil - sorry to hear the witch got you. Good luck for next cycle.
> 
> Grey - Ive never temped, so I dont know how important it is that your temp stayed low today, but I am a firm believer in "it aint over til the hag shows her face". Stay positive Hun. Thinking of you
> 
> Hi to everyone else :hi:
> xx

Basically, your temp will fluctuate within a certain range before you ovulate. After you ovulate it'll go high and stay above a 'coverline' until your period when it'll go down and start low again for next cycle. If it was an implantation dip, it should have gone back up today. As it's stayed low it's virtually guaranteed that I'll start my period :( 
I'll try and stay positive...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey everyone,
So I haven't tested yet. So impressed with myself!
Want to hold out til Thursday but will probably test tomorrow.
Still feeling a bit cramp so fully expecting a bfn!

Thanks to all for your kind wishes. It's so nice to know I have all of you behind me.

Grey - don't give up hope yet hun,you're not out til the witch shows.

Anna - hope you're feeling better

Sam - really hope you and OH can sort out your differences over location, its so hard being torn between two places.

Shell & Amber - :hi: - think we'll have to see bump pics soon

Lil - so sorry AF got you hun, big hugs x


Love, Grand, Sparkle and anyone else I forgot :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning Ladies :hi:

Wow, lot to catch up on!

Sparkle - Hope you get some positive answers on your test results. And congrats on the birth of your niece. :)

Sam - FF can get whacko at times. Hope it was your thermometer. Hope that BFP is just around the corner for you.

Anna - Welcome to the intriguing world of temping. It can take a while to get used to, so just hang it there. Hopefully this will be your last cycle messing around with that thermometer if you know what I mean. :winkwink: Fights during TTC are definitely a bummer. Hope you guys don't have to worry about what happens after 6 months, as you'll have your beanie in the oven by then. :hugs:

Grey - Sorry you still don't have answers, and this cycle has been so long for you. Don't give up though. I had a 2 day implantation dip the cycle I got my BFP, so all hope is not lost yet.

New - Fingers crossed for your BFP on Thursday. I hope you're the next one to graduate over to our PAL thread.

Love - 1st cycle temping for you ehh? Hope this cycle is it for you. Temping can be fun, and frustrating at the same time. It should definitely help you learn more about what your body is doing. As with Anna, I hope that this is your first and last cycle temping.

Shell/Amber/Bleu - :hi:. Hope you gals are doing well, and that those bellies are starting to grow. 

AFM, I'm back to the OTWW. The cow got me yesterday. At least I saved some hpts by not trying to test early. I have decided that I'm going to ditch the OPKs and temping altogether this cycle. I have charted long enough to know my cycles, and I can definitely use the break. In other unrelated news, I'm going to see the doctor in a few days to get treated for major allergies, and errrr hmmm....a hemorrhoid problem. :blush: Tried all the home remedies, but nothing seems to work. Sorry for the tmi, but I'm beyond the point of embarrassment at this stage. I just want them to *GO AWAY*!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Neffie,* I do know about hemorrhoids. I got one after giving birth to my second daughter and man are they awful. I hope I can adjust to temping. I will have to figure ff out fri or sat. Meanwhile, i am logging them the old fashioned way with pen and paper.
It's good to know that implantation dip can be two days. So keep your chin up *Grey*. There is still hope. This cycle has definitly been a roller coaster ride for you.

I am keeping my fx'd for all of you testing. :dust: to you all 
am hitting the sack..have to work a 12 hr shift tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys for your suport through this long cycle. It's officially over as the evil hag appeared today. 53 days. gutted. I've got a doctors appointment on thursday, i hope they can help. Another cycle bites the dust.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the witch got you grey.. Hoping you get some answers from the dr..


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey---:hugs: so sorry the hag showed on you today hun. I am very glad you have an appt set up so quickly for thursday, though. Be sure to take your charts with you to the appt so that you can show them how long this last cycle was for you compared to your other cycles. I hope they can give you some answers, even if that means getting help from a specialist so that you can get your bfp! Will be thinking of you this week hun and let us know how it goes! Oh--and treat yourself to a little bit of chocolate hun, I know you have been avoiding it totally, but spoil yourself a bit today, you deserve it!

neffie--sorry to hear the hag got you also hun. A relaxing cycle just may be the thing for you, keeping my fx'd as always for you! I also hope your doctor's appointment goes well, I have nasty allergies also and they are kicking up this past week, making me miserable! I too have had a hemorrhoid in the past, they are not pleasant, hope they can address it for you so you are not so uncomfortable!

New--thinking of you hun and will be stalking you this week for sure!

love--I have sooo had that happen to me with temping before! Especially with DH asleep beside me, I was always temping then sprinting to the bathroom to get in the light so I could see the temp! One time I tripped over the cat and was lying there sprawled on the floor as the temp went "poof"! 
Technically the temp is only good after you have had several hours of restful sleep, so any interruption will skew it---however, you are going to have days where it is off anyways, so that is why temps are looked at from a "big picture" standpoint, and FF will actually throw out temps if you tell it that you had a restless sleep, illness, etc. and it doesnt mesh with your other temps. So hang in there hun!

Hi to everyone else!:wave:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!! neffie is right... lots to catch up on.. 

Sparkle - congrats on the birth of your niece. I hope your test results come back with good news. 

Sam - ugghh FF!!! that's the reason why I stopped temping, cuz it drove me bananas :wacko: FXd for your :bfp:

Anna - good luck temping :hugs: Hope you and hubby made up. :hugs:

:hugs: Grey - sorry the witch got you :hugs:

New - FXd for your BFP too :thumbup:. 

Love - good luck with temping, I couldn't do it but Im here to egg you on... you can do it :thumbup:

Lil - sorry the witch got you :hugs:

neffie - :hugs: sorry the witch got you too :hugs: good luck at the docs appt. :hugs:

grand/shell/Amber and all the graduates :hi:. Hope you're all doing well.


afm: AF is completely gone and Im on CD7 I think, I lost count cuz I was soooo busy this weekend... on another note: my DD's party was amazing.. she had the time of her life!!! we also took her to get her permit yesterday and she passed. she was so excited, my DH took her out on a test drive, she loved it!!!!

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

off for to work for a 12 hr shift..
just wanted to pop in and say :wave: and 
*grey*..i am so sorry the hag showed up but i am so Happy for you that you can see your dr so soon. I am praying they give you some help with these long cycles.

afm..cd6..still temping..i was trying to set my alarm for 5pm ..but i keep waking up way before then to pee so i take it then..hope the difference in times won't be too hard on my temping..
have a great tuesday everyone..testing soon for *sam and new*..i am waiting to see your :bfp:'s girls..:dust: to you all


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone :hi:

Tested this morning with my one and only ic and guess what....

:bfn: I give up!


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies :hi:

neffie - sorry the witch got you :hugs: good luck for the coming cycle, and I hope you manage to sort out your hemorrhoids and allergies.

Grey - so sorry the witch got you too :hugs: but at least that long, terrible cycle is over, and you get can the help and support you need now. Good luck Hun.

Lisa - glad your DD had a great sweet 16. and congrats on her passing her test. Good luck for this cycle :dust:

New - sorry about the BFN Hun, but its not over til the witch shows her face. I got 3 BFNs before my BFP, so keep up the PMA, and test again at the weekend. Thinking of you :dust:

Hi to everyone else in the TWW :hi:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'll let you know what comes of tomorrows appointment. I'm really nervous - I'll NOT be happy if they say I have to be trying for a long time first...I need help now!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey* so can you fib a bit and add a few more months on to how long you've been trying..????I would..what's a few months difference???
*New*..sorry to hear about the :bfn: .but the hag hasn't shown her face yet???shell got hers late..you could be the next late one
*Sam...*any news????


----------



## samiam

AFM: Welp, I've been trying to post all morning and the site keeps crashing. Fits my mood, really. So, tested this morning and BFN. I'm okay with that, as the doc yesterday said that he thinks I did O on cd15, so now I am on 13dpo and that's a nice stable looking cycle, so that's something. And so far, no signs of the witch. Interesting. The temps for the cd1-9 were wonky because (as OH reminded me) we were visiting friends and sleeping in a super hot room. I wish I had showed him the damned chart earlier so I wouldn't have spent these last two weeks wigging out. :dohh:

Doctor news is this: 1) I'm old (really? That's news?) and so it's going to be hard; 2) I need to wait 5-12 days after this AF and get a hysterosalpingogram to see if everything's open in there; 3) I need to stop taking my anti-androgen meds and then wait through the next cycle before having bloods taken. So we're on a bit of a delay here, which will give me some time to calm the f down and work on my acupuncture and herbal treatments. 

Acupuncture news is this: She thinks I am still carrying trapped grief from the little barnacle that I lost in November. Really? You think? But she is lovely and so we're working on spleen, liver and blood. The spleen needles flippin hurt (which shows how much I needed them). And last night, I slept well for the first time in a while and had a bit of a temp rise this morning, which probably means that AF is on her way (I know, I am freakishly backward with my temps). 

I'm going to try to post this before the site crashes again.


----------



## samiam

Oh--now it posts, twice!


----------



## loveanurse1

Wow,..*sam*..sounds like you have had a day today..you sound extremely:grr: frustrated..sorry about the :bfn:....:hugs:
acupunture sounds interesting though...I Have heard a lot of women, including a bunch of my friends who either went for the hsg and found out they were pregnant or right after they had it done, they got pregnant that cycle or the next. I hope everything gets worked out for you..and you are not out til the hag shows.
*New*..how are you this morning???af or :bfp:..praying for the latter
*Anna*, I hope you are doing ok and things are looking good for you for that :bfp:

getting ready for work..will check in with you all in the am
:wave: to anyone I missed
*shell/amber/bean/grand*....bump


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Love,

Haven't tested this morning cos ran out of ic's and didn't want to waste my last FRER.
Will use it tomorrow if AF stays away. I'm 14dpo and very rarely get here.... we'll see, but not holding out much hope. Too used to disappointment. 
Thanks for thinking of me xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Grey: :friends: Thinking of you today as you head off to the doctor's. P.S. I agree with Nurse, nothing wrong with fibbing a little. :secret:

New: :friends: Also thinking about you today. FX'd that stupid :witch: stays away and you get that :bfp: !

:hi: everyone else! Just a quick note before work.
AFM: My temps have flat lined. I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## Anna Purna

OMG I just looked outside and IT IS SNOWING!!! FML!!!:growlmad:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Sam that you're having such a frustrating time. I hate when Dr's state the obvious. I hope the acupuncture helps and glad you have had a normalish cycle :hugs:

Do your temps flatline often Anna?

Thanks guys, just got back from the Dr's....She's not one for listening much and doesn't seem to like long stories, so I kept it short. I have had a 53 day clycle, and have largly erractic cycles from 30+ days to 53 and want something to help ovulate earlier. 
She then dictaphoned a letter about me (weird hearing everything put so medically and formally) to the hospital as she's referring me (yay - but may take weeks). 
She also said to have sex 2-3 times a week (thanks, like I didn't know that) 
So partly positive, but I was hoping she'd just whack me on clomid or something to help this cycle :S


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Sorry I was not able to pop in yesterday, like sam, the site kept crashing on me! Arg!

Grey--so glad that you got to your appointment, but I am not happy with how your doctor just whisked you away like that! Are you getting referred to a specialist? If so, hopefully they will be the ones that can get you on the medication you need to help with your cycles. And they better see you soon!
harumph!

Anna--keep that snow up north please! :flower: And don't worry about flatline temps, that happens sometimes!

New--:hugs:sorry about the BFN, but don't give up hope! As shell says (and she should know, she got a very late BFP!), it ain't over till the hag shows!

Sam--:hugs:sorry you got a BFN also hun. Glad to see that you are having a good, stable cycle though, that is so important! Glad you were also able to get your temp issues figured out (thanks to OH in part!). As to your doctor's "old" comment--I can't tell you how many times I am reminded by medical personnel that I am of "advanced maternal age"--uh duh! I know this, quit reminding me already! lol 

Love--as long as you are temping as close as you can to the same time, it should be fine. I was as much as an hour off at times, and that was ok. 

Hope you ladies have a good day and Anna, stay warm!


----------



## loveanurse1

Good luck New..and soon to be *Anna* who is testing..


----------



## samiam

Anna--Your temps look okay. You may just be a very hormonally stable person, you lucky girl! 

New: When's the next test? :dust:

Amber: Yeah. What's with that? Do they think that we don't know our own age?

Grey: To be honest, that is the very thing I hate about some doctors. The lack of willingness to listen to the story you're telling them. After all, you are not a baby-making machine, but a person who owns her own body and can tell them when something is not going right. I had that experience with my MC and they just wouldn't listen. It's one of the reasons I am so scared to leave here. My doc here is TTCAL and she's so good at listening. But thank god we have this group, right? And we will always listen to you!

AFM: So--maybe I WAS wrong. No real AF appeared last night. Feeling rubbish this morning too. So we shall see about this "perfect" cycle. All I'm asking for is one or the other. If not a bfp, then a normal-ish cycle. Sigh.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone!

Sam/New - Sorry about the BFNs. Keep the faith, coz it ain't over until you know who arrives. Stay away witch! Sam, that might have been IB. Fingers x! New, do you temp?

Anna - I second Amber...keep the snow up there with you. :haha: Don't worry about the flatlining of your temps. That can happen from time to time.

Love - Hope you're getting in a good night/day's sleep.

Grey - Glad you're getting a referral. What poo heads doctors can be. You would think that they'd be there to listen. I mean, they are in the service industry afterall. :shrug: I hope you get some answers soon.

:hi: Amber, and everyone else.

AFM, went for a check-up today for my allergies and hemmie problem. Got prescribed some allergy medications. As for the hemmies, turns out that's not what I have. Sorry for the TMI, but looks like it's an anal fissure (OUCH...I know! The sad part is that now I have a painful sounding diagnosis along with the actual pain that goes with it...at least the word 'hemorrhoids' doesn't sound painful :winkwink:). I've been prescribed hydrocortisone suppositories for that. So to make a long story short, I'll be taking medication from both ends (awesome!...*NOT!!!*) Anyhoo, does anyone have any thoughts on using the suppositories while TTC?? The doctor said it would be ok, but I've read conflicting reports on the internet. At the moment, I'm going to go ahead with the treatment because the pain is too much, but didn't know if anyone had any insight on the matter.

Later! :wave:


----------



## NewToAllThis

No, I don't temp Neffie - but am wishing now that I did, so I may have a clue as to what it going on.
Been and bought 2 Tesco IC's - not sure whether to do one now or wait til tomorrow. So nervous.....


----------



## Anna Purna

New: :test:


----------



## neffie

New - You said earlier that you've rarely gotten this far before without getting AF. The nervousness will be there tomorrow as well. And you're not holding out much hope in any case. Go ahead and get it out of the way. I say :test:....we need to hear some good news! :flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello :hi: Everyone!

Sam FXd for you! stay away :witch: 

Anna - wow, there's no sight of Spring in NY either. Im so tired of this cold weather, Im ready to skip Spring and move on to Summer.

Love - hope your :sleep: is wonderful

Grey - docs can be so insensitive :hugs:

New- :test: hope you get your :bfp:

Neffie - not sure about taking those meds while TTC :hugs: hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:

:hi: everyone else.

afm: not in the TWW yet. Im on cd10 and will be Oing around cd15... 

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

Thanks girlies!

I agree, New, it's time to :test: again!!

Neffie: Ouch, hon. Sounds painful! I don't have any idea about those meds. Maybe our super resident Love a Nurse will know? 

AFM: A question for all. So far, the only thing that has happened today besides another temp drop is loads of EWCM with some flecks of blood in it. It looks like that stuff you sometimes see when you crack an egg and there are tiny brown flecks in there. What is that all about? I mean, EWCM on the day I'm expecting AF? 

Ideas?? Tested on Tuesday and BFN. CD29 today.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ok so I tested....:bfn:
Think I'm just waiting for the evil witch to arrive now.


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> Ok so I tested....:bfn:
> Think I'm just waiting for the evil witch to arrive now.

CRAP. I think maybe it's just early for you still. Maybe for both of us?? Hmmm. Does it feel like the witch is coming? Still nothing here. :shrug:


----------



## loveanurse1

i'm thinking that it's going to be a :bfp: for both of you girls *new and sam*..hoping it's ib* sam*

*Lisa*..i am right behind you..on cd 8 will be hoping to o again on the 15th.
*Neffie*..I would think that since the hyrdrocortisone cream has a little and i say little because it is only a litte bit of a steroid in it..it might actually help??:shrug:..steroids lower immune systems and may make it easier for beanie to implant?? just a thought..but I am not a dr...besides, for me the pain would be worse..so i would take it
*grey*....hoping things get better for you and your cycles
*anna*...you'll be testing before you know it..

afm..temp drop this morning...not sure wth is the problem...maybe its me..i took the first temp when i had to get up to pee...96.9 and few hrs later i took it again as i had went to sleep and got 97.32..so i took that one..it was closer to my other temps..i don't know if i am cut out for this temping business. can't wait for the day off..i am so bloody exhausted..worked sucked last night..
going to the beach tomorrow with my dh and kids..going to be getting busy :winkwink: starting this weekend..lol 
hope to come home and get on bnb and see some good news girls..love ya all


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> i'm thinking that it's going to be a :bfp: for both of you girls *new and sam*..hoping it's ib* sam*
> 
> *Lisa*..i am right behind you..on cd 8 will be hoping to o again on the 15th.
> *Neffie*..I would think that since the hyrdrocortisone cream has a little and i say little because it is only a litte bit of a steroid in it..it might actually help??:shrug:..steroids lower immune systems and may make it easier for beanie to implant?? just a thought..but I am not a dr...besides, for me the pain would be worse..so i would take it
> *grey*....hoping things get better for you and your cycles
> *anna*...you'll be testing before you know it..
> 
> afm..temp drop this morning...not sure wth is the problem...maybe its me..i took the first temp when i had to get up to pee...96.9 and few hrs later i took it again as i had went to sleep and got 97.32..so i took that one..it was closer to my other temps..i don't know if i am cut out for this temping business. can't wait for the day off..i am so bloody exhausted..worked sucked last night..
> going to the beach tomorrow with my dh and kids..going to be getting busy :winkwink: starting this weekend..lol
> hope to come home and get on bnb and see some good news girls..love ya all

Thanks! Not sure what to think. Another afternoon run and a wee bit more of brown spotting. AF? IB? :shrug: So, I see that you got your chart linked on here, but the chart itself isn't set up on FF to show when we click the link. SO. The next thing to do is go on FF, charting settings and then homepage settings and scroll down and make sure that the chart that you are currently on is set to share and then save it. That should fix it. I've also sent you a friend request on FF. :hugs:

Sorry you are so tired! Listen, the temps go up and down as the cycle goes along. You shouldn't get attached to any one particular temp. You're looking for an overall bi-phasic pattern, so it may take at least one cycle to see that, or not. Anna's is clear, but she's further along in the month than you. Hang in there. It will become clearer as time goes along.


----------



## shelleney

Morning Ladies! :hi:

New and Sam - Im still holding out a lot of hope for you both. The hag is not here yet for either of you, and even though you've had BFNs, that means nothing! FXd for your late BFPs! Keep in touch! (Sam, the EWCM is a good sign!)

neffie - sorry to hear about your ahem, problem. It sounds so painful, and I really do feel for you. As for the hydrocortisone cream, it should be fine. I had been using much stronger steroids on my skin for many years (due to severe eczema) and my Doc said they were all fine to use during TTC and pregnancy. Not sure about the suppositories though? Hope you heal soon.

Grey - hope the referall to the hospital will get you on the road to regular cycles and your BFP!

Hi to everyone else :hi:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm out guys. AF showed this morning. 
On to next month. 

Enjoying the british sunshine and trying not to dwell on cd1 too much.

Thanks for your support as usual guys, couldn't get through it without you all.

Off to drink beer in the sun.... cos I can!


----------



## shelleney

Aww New. sorry to hear that the stupid witch got you :hugs: Glad you still have your PMA, and are enjoying the sunshine. Take care of yourself, and get back on that horse!
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

New..sorry to hear the hag showed..i hope you enjoy your :beer:..and the sunshine..
Sam..thanks for the help..i will be tweaking my ff chart maybe later today or tomorrow,,not sure..I sure hope the spotting is not the hag but truly ib. To be honest, your cycle sounds a lot like mine did this month, although I pray you have better end results.
:hi: to everyone else..this is short, i am getting ready to go to the beach, so I will pop back on later and chat properly..I desperately need to relax after this hell week..but I do know that today is Good Friday and Jesus endured much worse today, many years ago.


----------



## samiam

Morning everyone! Or Good Afternoon to our UK and European friends. :wave:

Still nothing. CD 30 and no AF. Sigh. I just hope that I'm not somehow back on the roller coaster of messed-up cycles again. :nope:

Anyway, going to get up and enjoy the lovely sunny day. :coffee: 

I hope you are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: YAY FOR A LONG WEEKEND! :happydance:

New: :hugs: Argh. TTC is so frustrating. I hope you enjoyed your day in the sunshine and got a nice buzz from the beer(s)! :drunk:

Sam: I wish I knew what to tell you about the EWCM and spotting. :shrug: Have you asked Dr. Google? I'm so glad you're able to get out and run again. P.S. I am definitely interested in this run-walk routine you know about. Could you send me a message about it??? Thanks! :friends:

Nurse: Sorry you had such a shit time at work. It must be a very stressful job. I am SOOOOOO envious of your days at the beach. Did I happen to mention that IT SNOWED HERE YESTERDAY??????? Today it is sunny and a beautiful 5 degrees C. Heaven! (sarcasm)

:hi: to everyone else!

AFM: Totally fell off the healthy(ier) eating wagon last night - had caramilk chocolate eggies AND poutine! (not at the same time) :dohh: I woke up feeling like a fat :mamafy: So, off to do some remedial cycling followed by a yoga session. I'm on 10dpo but judging by my temps I'd say there's no :bfp: in my near future. I guess I should just feel lucky to have recovered from my MC so quickly, right? It has officially been 1 year since we first started TTC. I'm not ready to give up yet!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Love. Hope you had a great time on the beach. Im jealous. We live the furthest away from the coast you can possibly get in England. Lol. Enjoy yourself!

Oh Sam. I know its frustrating to still be in limbo land. But CD30 with no AF is a good sign. Hope your BFP arrives soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Anna. Glad to hear you are not giving up yet! 10DPO already? Hoping you get your BFP this weekend. When will you be testing? Also, its Easter, so cut yourslef some slack and eat some chocolate! Lol.

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna*..I second shell's thoughts..we are allowed to splurge once and awhile...I did last night..I had dh make our famous 'puke dip'...it has ground sausage,cream cheese and salsa(looks like puke) but tastes devine...mmmm.. i ate heaps..lol..soon to test..fx'd for you hun
*Sam*..can you help me.. i didn't get to temp yesterday as i didn't sleep at all after i got off work until 10pm last night (30+hrs of no sleep) so i when i did wake up at 4am this morning my temp was 96.69.....then i went back to sleep and woke up 4hrs later and my temp was 97.68..which one to use??? and what do i do about the missing temp from yesterday??? and I'm still praying you get that :bfp:
off to the beach will check in properly with you all after I get back


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *anna*..I second shell's thoughts..we are allowed to splurge once and awhile...I did last night..I had dh make our famous 'puke dip'...it has ground sausage,cream cheese and salsa(looks like puke) but tastes devine...mmmm.. i ate heaps..lol..soon to test..fx'd for you hun
> *Sam*..can you help me.. i didn't get to temp yesterday as i didn't sleep at all after i got off work until 10pm last night (30+hrs of no sleep) so i when i did wake up at 4am this morning my temp was 96.69.....then i went back to sleep and woke up 4hrs later and my temp was 97.68..which one to use??? and what do i do about the missing temp from yesterday??? and I'm still praying you get that :bfp:
> off to the beach will check in properly with you all after I get back

Love: You should always use the one taken after the longest amount of sleep, so the first one. As for the missing temp, it won't make much of a difference. We all miss one here and there. 

That dip sounds yummy! 

AFM: BFN this morning and still no AF. I really hope that I am not back on the screwed up cycle roller-coaster. It's just so damned unfair. I'm fricking so tired of thinking about my damned cycle. I can't get the stupid HSG scan until 5-12 days after this flippin AF and now she won't even come. Seriously? I feel like giving up on this whole mad endeavor. It's just one heartbreak after another, seems like. And everywhere I go there are pregnant women with their babies and their bumps and their strollers and I just want to scream. I'm obviously off the rails today. Maybe that means that the stupid hag is around the corner. But I cannot seem to stop crying. Anyway, thanks for listening again, girls. I don't know what I would do without you all.


----------



## shelleney

Big hugs to you Samiam :hugs: I am thinking of you, and here if you need to rant
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hugs2::hugs2: SAM, DON'T GIVE UP! WE LOVE YOU! :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
:hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*I second Anna's thoughts. and I just want to add, I had an emotional break once like that and I contributed it to pms when it was really hormones from pregnancy. 
I think there is still a big chance for you. :hugs: and we all rant. thanks for the help with ff. will get onlater after coloring eggs with my girls.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Big hugs to you Sam. I know exactly where you are coming from. I feel like giving up too and just wish I could think about something else other than TTC.
It takes over your life.

Please pm me if you want to chat xxx


----------



## samiam

Happy Easter girls! :bunny: I hope that Easter bunny brought you lots of nice things. 

Thank you so much for the lovely lovely messages. :flower: I couldn't get through this without your friendship and support. :cry: Those are tears of gratitude. 

I'm feeling less strung out today. The hag got me in the night, which, as stupid as it may sound, makes me feel relieved. I had quite a lot of horrid brown blood come out yesterday while running (sorry, TMI) and was convinced that I had reverted back to one of those cycles that I had just after the MC where all I did was spot brown blood every 10 days or so. That's really what was killing me. I was so happy to think that I had a normal cycle this month. The disappointment at realizing that it wasn't normal (again) was crushing. And so, seeing some normal looking blood this morning felt like a relief. 

I think I am going to spend this next cycle NTNP and just observing and noting things down for the fert doc and the acupuncturist. After all, since I've been taken off of my anti-androgen drugs and have to have the dye test sometime in the next 12 days, I bet my temps and my hormones are going to be all over the place. There's no need to spend another cycle getting myself all worked up if it seems as if I am not Oing. It's so stressful. 

I'm also going to try to follow the PCOS diet (low glycemic), because I'm pretty sure that I am borderline, if not fully, PCOS. The bloods that he'll take in a month will tell me for sure, but I do know that I have most of the symptoms and so. . . no more carbs, I guess. 

Off to start the Sunday crossword and to get a little walk in before I go to my friend's house for Easter brunch. Thanks again ladies. You are the best! See you in the OTWW. :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hi ladies!!! its been a while how is everyone? 

ok so im actually here to pick your brains!! I finished my period on the 16th and i caved and took a test on the 22nd it came up 2-3 weeks which is not possible so what does this mean?? Has my HCG levels just flown up or is this something bad?? I have taken alot of tests since then and they have all come up :bfp: there isnt any mistaking it. I very confused. 

Is it ok for your HCG levels to shoot up or is it bad? i am scared to get my hopes up because things went so wrong on my last pregnancy sooooo... some advice & knowledge please ladies???

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:

Sam
x x x


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*...sorry the hag got you. I am glad to see that you have a plan. I hope that all things will get worked out for you. I hope you are having a Happy Easter. Eat, drink and Have some fun. :hugs:
*xxSamxx*....Maybe you're preggers with more than one and that's why your hormones are so high???:shrug:
*Anna*...when will you be testing?? I have my fx'd for you hun


Happy Easter everyone


----------



## XxSamBxX

Ty *Lovenurse* hmmmm... i hope its that do you think there is anything wrong with the levels being high?


----------



## loveanurse1

I wouldn't think so. Some women just produce high levels, but it also is an indication of multiples. When do you go to the dr??


----------



## XxSamBxX

i havent made an appointment is it best to go straight away or wait a few weeks? Oh lord multiples i dont have any kids atm i wouldnt know what to do if i did have more than one :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

well, if it is multiples, just think of it as God's way of giving you two to fill your arms as He took one away. I would make an appt very soon. Hopefully they can do bloodwork and see the rising hcg levels to verify things.


----------



## XxSamBxX

i really dont care how many are growing inside me as long as they are healthy i have had 2 miscarriages and my first angel should be due in less than 2 months,

I think i might just make a doctors appointment soon just because how quickly my other 2 went wrong.

Hopefully this is a sticky bean or beanies lol :haha:

:dust:

i just hope that high levels are ok :shrug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Ok ladies here is my test pic https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/3593/sam0162o.jpg

But heres the thing found out on the 22nd and it said 2-3 weeks and now just 2 days later and its gone up to 3+ Im excited but freaking out at the same time!! 

Hoping for some sticky dust :dust:

How is everyone? what is the gossip? :)

Sam
xoxox


----------



## loveanurse1

I will keep my fx'd and my toes for however many sticky beans you have snuggling in there.


----------



## Anna Purna

SamB: Congrats! Could it be your last period wasn't actually a period? :shrug: You should contact your doctor right away just to be sure. 

AFM: Cramps and spotting this evening, so I'm out. :cry: I'm so sick of this.
DH and I agreed that this month we would really try to TTC, including more :sex:, healthier eating and less alcohol. I'll continue to take my temps and OPKs, even though temping drives me nuts. 

Good luck to everyone left to test!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Anna*, I am sorry to hear that. I love that you have a plan and are still going at this strong. Of course ttc does seem to consume us..lol I love your weight ticker btw. I need to get me one going. Temping is not going well for me. I have such irratic sleep cycles. I don't know if I will continue the temping next month.
*xxSamxx*..Anna does have a point. It could mean your last period was not truly a period and you are indeed farther along. 

hope everyone had a great day


----------



## bethenasia

Hey everyone! I'm sorry to see so many witch visits around here. :hugs: to all of you.

Afm: Still waiting for some darn answers. CD60! No af and no bfp. Last test was a week ago, which was bfn. I'm pretty sure that's the final answer this cycle, but I'd like for the witch to show up so I can start trying again.

Does anyone have any idea of what might be going on? I'm having trouble getting a dr appt to find out since this isn't an emergency situation. :shrug:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Anna Purna said:


> SamB: Congrats! Could it be your last period wasn't actually a period? :shrug: You should contact your doctor right away just to be sure.

What else could it of been? I bled like i normally do and it lasted the same amount of time that my period does. :huh: :shrug:

I also took at test a day before i came on my period which was negative!


----------



## Amberyll23

New/Samiam/Anna--:hugs: to you all, so sorry to hear that the witch got you all. 

SamB--congrats on your BFP hun, I agree with the other ladies that it is best to get an appt with the MD and maybe get an early scan!

beth--so sorry you are having such a long cycle! Both Grey and I have long cycles and the occasional anovulatory (which this may be what you are also experiencing). Best thing to do is get to the docs and hopefully a specialist as there are things they can do to help make sure we ovulate and try to make our cycles more normal. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!

:wave: to anyone I missed!


----------



## LiSa2010

New/Samiam/Anna so sorry the ugly :witch: got you :hugs: :hugs:

XxSam, congrats on your BFP hope you get to see the doc soon :hugs:

beth :hugs: for your long cycle... FXd for you :hugs:

love: :wave: hope you're doing well :hugs:

amber :hi: :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I missed![/QUOTE]

afm: cd14 - haven't gotten and EWCM so not sure when Im going to O.. I usually O around cd13-cd15 and as late as cd17 so maybe this is my cycle that I O late... we'll see... NTNP and putting all my energy into losing weight but still keeping an eye on TTC lol :thumbup: :winkwink:

hugs to everyone :hugs:




:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Morning Everyone! :hi:

Hope you all had a lovely Easter!

New - Sorry to hear that the witch got you. Once again, she's not playing nice! Hope you enjoy the beer, and some fun in the sun.

Samiam - I hear you on the TTC frustration. It is such a roller coaster. At least the mystery of that cycle is over, and you can start afresh with a new cycle. NTNP doesn't sound like a bad idea. I'm taking it super easy myself this cycle. Hang in there chick. It will get better! :hugs:

SamB - It sounds like you may have a couple of buns baking in that oven. I concur with what the other ladies have said. Go and make an appt. just to be sure. Good luck, and hope this is it for you. :thumbup:

Anna - Sorry to hear that the hag got you. Get all the :sex: you can this cycle. :winkwink:

Beth - Limbo land sucks! I would recommend going to see a specialist to see what's going on with your cycle. Hope you're able to get an appointment soon. Can you go to a nearby hospital to get checked out instead?

Love - Hope you had fun at the beach.

Lisa - Great job on the weight loss! :thumbup: Hope you guys catch that egg this month.

:hi: to our PAL gals.

AFM, spent some amazing time with the in-laws. No, that's not a typo...I actually ADORE them! :winkwink: It definitely has helped time go by faster, as I was busy having a blast with them and OH. I have also been religiously taking my medicines, and am happy to report that there has been a tremendous amount of progress with the allergies. As for the other problem, that will be a slow work in progress. But I would like to think that I'm making some progress on that end as well.

Have a great day!


----------



## bethenasia

Amberyll23 said:


> beth--so sorry you are having such a long cycle! Both Grey and I have long cycles and the occasional anovulatory (which this may be what you are also experiencing). Best thing to do is get to the docs and hopefully a specialist as there are things they can do to help make sure we ovulate and try to make our cycles more normal. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!




neffie said:


> Beth - Limbo land sucks! I would recommend going to see a specialist to see what's going on with your cycle. Hope you're able to get an appointment soon. Can you go to a nearby hospital to get checked out instead?

My cycles are normally around 40 days long. The short I can remember being in the last couple years was about 33 days long. My bfp that ended in a mc came on CD 47 for me. When I can get a regular appointment, I'll ask about a specialist. If nothing else, I have an appointment with my regular endocrinologist on the 25th of May and he may be able to direct me to a specialist as well.

I took an IC last night and a faint, faint, faint line showed up. Could've been an evap, but i don't know since I've never had an evap before.


----------



## shelleney

Hi everyone :hi:

Beth - had to get you in first...before I read your most recent post, I was thinking "Im sure she's gonna get her BFP next time she tests" and then I read your post about a faint line! Test again, my love! I have my FXd for you! :dust:

SamB - congrats on the BFP. My guess is that you are pregnant from before your period, but that it came along anyway. That can happen in rare cases. Get an appointment with the Doc to find out for sure. And congrats again! :happydance:

Samiam and Anna - so sorry the witch got you both. Hope you both get some answers very soon. Thinking of you both :hugs:

Love and Lisa - great news on both of your weight losses! hopefully it will help you both catch that eggy this month :thumbup:

Neffie - glad you had such an amazing weekend with your in-laws. I love mine too. And im glad the meds are working for your "issues". Take care Hun :friends:

Hi to anyone I missed :hi:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

SamB,

Congrats. I think Shell is right, you were pregnant before AF.
My pregnancy was like this. If you read the first page of my journal, I got 3+ weeks 2 weeks after AF so it does happen.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes x


Sending sticky vibes to you too Beth. Hope this is it x


----------



## Amberyll23

Oh Beth--I would test again! I really hope this is it for you hun! FX'd!!! :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats SamB on your :bfp: - let us know how the appointment goes - excited for you :D
Hope the rest of you are doing well. 
Sorry I haven't been around much over the weekend, been staying with family. Sunday was my 1 year anniversary from my operation, can't believe a year has gone since I lost my angel :(


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- Huge :hugs: to you hun. Thinking of you too.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: *grey*
*beth*..congrats on the line i hope it continues to get darker

been tired. will post more when i have energy


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thinking of you Grey xx
That is the next hurdle I have too :hugs:


----------



## XxSamBxX

Hiya ladies!!! thank you for all your replies!! i went to the doctors and did a pregnancy test which i now have to wait for the results lol!! She thinks i got pregnant before my period to and said we should just date it from this period for now until we can scan so for now i am 2 weeks pregnant. 

I have to wait 6 weeks to find out how old my bean/beans really is/are gonna be a long 6 weeks isnt it!! grrrr!!

How is everyone?? hoping all is well!!!

STICKYDUST!! :dust:


----------



## sparkle

That's great news Sam b!


----------



## sparkle

Ladies I'm so sorry have totally forgotten everyone's news. Love to all.

I went to see my specialist today. All tests so far are looking great. She thinks I may have some kind of genetic disorder. :wacko:

I don't even know what to think about that I'm totally freaking out.

Now time for more tests....


----------



## GreyGirl

sparkle said:


> Ladies I'm so sorry have totally forgotten everyone's news. Love to all.
> 
> I went to see my specialist today. All tests so far are looking great. She thinks I may have some kind of genetic disorder. :wacko:
> 
> I don't even know what to think about that I'm totally freaking out.
> 
> Now time for more tests....

Oh blimey, what kind of genetic disorder? I hope nothing serious and that the new tests will help give you more answers and hope. :hugs:


----------



## samiam

sparkle said:


> Ladies I'm so sorry have totally forgotten everyone's news. Love to all.
> 
> I went to see my specialist today. All tests so far are looking great. She thinks I may have some kind of genetic disorder. :wacko:
> 
> I don't even know what to think about that I'm totally freaking out.
> 
> Now time for more tests....

WHATTTTT??? Oh honey. I hope she's wrong. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## samiam

XxSamBxX said:


> Hiya ladies!!! thank you for all your replies!! i went to the doctors and did a pregnancy test which i now have to wait for the results lol!! She thinks i got pregnant before my period to and said we should just date it from this period for now until we can scan so for now i am 2 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I have to wait 6 weeks to find out how old my bean/beans really is/are gonna be a long 6 weeks isnt it!! grrrr!!
> 
> How is everyone?? hoping all is well!!!
> 
> STICKYDUST!! :dust:

Congrats Sam!! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sparkle..*did she say what kind of genetic disorder???I hope that's false but if it turns out to be true that it'll be something that they can do to help you stay pregnant.
:hi: to everyone else..i hope to be able to come back in here in the next couple of days. I think my cycle is opposite of everyone else:(...makes me feel a little lonely.


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *sparkle..*did she say what kind of genetic disorder???I hope that's false but if it turns out to be true that it'll be something that they can do to help you stay pregnant.
> :hi: to everyone else..i hope to be able to come back in here in the next couple of days. I think my cycle is opposite of everyone else:(...makes me feel a little lonely.


Love: I was stalking your chart and I'd say that you are going to O here really soon. I'd be surprised if you don't see a temp rise here tomorrow or the next day. I know what you mean about feeling the opposite, but I don't think you're alone. I'm about 9 days behind you, so. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

yay sam..i would love some more company..off to work now..:)


----------



## samiam

Hey girls,

In case any of you are interested, circle and bloom has a 35% discount on their meditation downloads and cds until April 30th. I've been using their meditation cd for fertility this month and I feel so much more relaxed. They also have one for healthy pregnancy and happy delivery (and no, I don't work for them!). Anyway, the discount code is NIAW35 but it ends on April 30th. circlebloom.com


----------



## shelleney

sparkle said:


> Ladies I'm so sorry have totally forgotten everyone's news. Love to all.
> 
> I went to see my specialist today. All tests so far are looking great. She thinks I may have some kind of genetic disorder. :wacko:
> 
> I don't even know what to think about that I'm totally freaking out.
> 
> Now time for more tests....


So sorry to hear this Sparkle.
But whatever they do find, at least they will know what it is, and therefore will (hopefully) be able to treat it somehow.
Thinking of you, and sending you all my love :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

:wave: Ladies!

Beth - Any update? Hope that line got darker!

Grey - Hope you had a great time with the family, and that you're feeling better. :hugs: It's hard to forget something like that. But don't worry..we'll all eventually get our forever beanies. :flower:

Sparkle - Sorry to hear that. :nope: Are they sure, or is it just an 'educated' guess?? I hope they're wrong, and that it's nothing too serious. :hugs: 

Love - I'm your cycle buddy, so no worries chick. We're in this together. :friends:

:hi: to everyone else.

I hope to be back in the 2WW early next week. Won't know the exact O day though, because I'd rather not know this cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Ladies!

Grey - I hope you're feeling better. :hugs: :hugs:

Beth - hoping the line got darker :hugs:

Sparkle - did she say what kind of genetic disorder? I hope whatever it is that they can treat it. :hugs:

Love :hugs:

neffie, FXd you O soon :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.

afm: I am 3dpo and I know for sure that I am definitely out. I O'd on cd14 and only had :sex: on cd8 no more lol, it's okay, Im NTNP at the moment so Im fine :winkwink:

good luck to you ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

evening ladies, I did manage to get in a round of :sex: this morning before the arguments started..now we are growling around each other like bears, so tomorrow's bd forcast is anyones guess. I know I am irritable from working so much but my goodness my dh is only 33 and sexually he acts like he's a 50 yr old (exaggeration on my part). I guess I just want to spice things up


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> evening ladies, I did manage to get in a round of :sex: this morning before the arguments started..now we are growling around each other like bears, so tomorrow's bd forcast is anyones guess. I know I am irritable from working so much but my goodness my dh is only 33 and sexually he acts like he's a 50 yr old (exaggeration on my part). I guess I just want to spice things up

MEN! :nope: I tell you, mine acts like he's about 90000000000000 years old sometimes. What is their bloody problem? I thought testosterone was supposed to make you want sex. Sigh.


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*, i thought testosterone was suppose to make them rip raring roaring to go..I try not to stress dh out about bding and how much more spicing of things up can i do????idk.:shrug:...i told him, 'you are the one stressing about when we should seek help, and when i suggest a little more :sex: you go beserk and get all offended'. I am one to speak my mind so I guess I hurt his male pride. Honestly though, it's like one bd session a day wears him out. It never use to. He's a Leo...and I feel like he_ is_ like a lion(the king of the jungle)..once he's spoken he's spoken but only in the case of :sex:..'one round is all you get a day because the king has spoken':haha:
I am going to lay out in my backyard in the sun and relax my mental attitude toward dh and :sex:
maybe i'll get a round of bd in today,,who knows..lol


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*, i thought testosterone was suppose to make them rip raring roaring to go..I try not to stress dh out about bding and how much more spicing of things up can i do????idk.:shrug:...i told him, 'you are the one stressing about when we should seek help, and when i suggest a little more :sex: you go beserk and get all offended'. I am one to speak my mind so I guess I hurt his male pride. Honestly though, it's like one bd session a day wears him out. It never use to. He's a Leo...and I feel like he_ is_ like a lion(the king of the jungle)..once he's spoken he's spoken but only in the case of :sex:..'one round is all you get a day because the king has spoken':haha:
> I am going to lay out in my backyard in the sun and relax my mental attitude toward dh and :sex:
> maybe i'll get a round of bd in today,,who knows..lol

BOYS. :shrug:

Enjoy that lying in the sun. I may try to get some of that in today too. In between grading the billions of papers, that is. . . :nope:


----------



## bethenasia

I'm planning on testing again in the morning. After my faint, faint, faint, perhaps just an evap line, faint line, I tested a day or so later and got a line just as faint. Who knows what it means. I've been testing on ICs as to not waste my last store bought. Perhaps my ICs are faulty or perhaps I'm just broken. :/


----------



## GreyGirl

Beth -doesn't it take 2 days for the HCG to double enough to make a proper line? Good luck when you test tomorrow, hope it's a :bfp: for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Beth*, I bet that is indeed scary. fx'd yours turned out better than mine did last oct.
*Grey*..how have you been
*Lisa*..6dpo..you are moving right along
*neffie*..are you in here now too..
:wave:..i am waiting on everyone else to join me here..and bring about a bunch of :bfp:'s in honor of Mother's Day this month..
*afm*: I am 3 or 4 dpo per ff but i don't understand. It says I o'd on cd but I didn't even get a +opk until cd15??? not sure. we'll see what happens I guess. I did get a session of bd in today just for extra measure. 
was gonna take the girls to the beach today but my face got burned yesterday with 50spf on..:shrug:..and my body only had 15spf on and it didn't get burned..:grr:...i did lose two lbs when i weighed in yesterday but i ate junk last night so when i weighed in on weigh day which is today i gained back a lb..oh well..a loss is a loss no matter how many lbs..and i am officiallyin the 160's again..lol


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Beth*, I bet that is indeed scary. fx'd yours turned out better than mine did last oct.
> *Grey*..how have you been
> *Lisa*..6dpo..you are moving right along
> *neffie*..are you in here now too..
> :wave:..i am waiting on everyone else to join me here..and bring about a bunch of :bfp:'s in honor of Mother's Day this month..
> *afm*: I am 3 or 4 dpo per ff but i don't understand. It says I o'd on cd but I didn't even get a +opk until cd15??? not sure. we'll see what happens I guess. I did get a session of bd in today just for extra measure.
> was gonna take the girls to the beach today but my face got burned yesterday with 50spf on..:shrug:..and my body only had 15spf on and it didn't get burned..:grr:...i did lose two lbs when i weighed in yesterday but i ate junk last night so when i weighed in on weigh day which is today i gained back a lb..oh well..a loss is a loss no matter how many lbs..and i am officiallyin the 160's again..lol

Yep. You def Oed on cd 14. The OPK thing is because your surge might have happened AFTER you POAS on cd 14. Temps are looking good there, Love!


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks *Sam*...I feel like I keep having hot flashes in my sleep..I woke up last night and it was so bloody hot. I have one of those ocillating air tower fans that have a thermometer on it. It read 82 degrees. I was roasting. Hopped out of bed and turned it down, and turned the house a/c down. My dh says it's all me. I had to take something to help me :sleep: as I was tossing and turning due to the heat. I finally felt :cool: enough to sleep and got a big chunk of sleep in before I woke up to take my temp. Matter of fact, I've been dozing on and off all day. I hope the hot flashes aren't making my temps messed up.
I am headed out to work ..boo..I am definitly taking my whole weekend off next weekend. I know the other supervisor is leaving soon and I'll be forced to work a lot more. I might as well relax while I can.
Hope everyone is having a great end to their weekend.


----------



## neffie

Happy Monday Ladies :flower:

Beth - Any update?

Lisa - :hi:. Looks like you're having a stress free cycle, which is awesome! :thumbup:

Love - Booo for the arguments. And sod's law that they would happen around O time. Hope you caught that huevo!

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM, I want to say that I'm now in the 2WW...if not, should be here within the next couple of days. Not paying much attention, so I guess time will tell. :winkwink:


----------



## grandbleu

Hey Chiquitas - Wishing you all the :dust: in the world. :flower:

PS. I've updated front page to include SamB as an April BFP :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

hope you are in 2ww neffie :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies! Anyone here with me? I'm now officially 1 day late and no bfp. I'm refusing to test as I'm sure it's just around the corner.

Thank you all for your support. I'm still digesting everything really x


----------



## grandbleu

Hey *Sparkle* - How're things going with the fertility specialist? Have you seen them yet or are you waiting to see what happens this cycle. FXed for you although I know it's been quite an emotional road. :dust:


----------



## sparkle

I've seen her once and had 2 lots of tests, waiting for the second set. She thinks I might have some kind of genetic problem. That's what they are testing for now, chromosomal abnormalities 
Im just finding it really difficult. She said we can keep trying while they are testing.


----------



## neffie

Sparkle - I really hope this is it for you. Sending tons of :dust: your way, and hope you get some positive answers from the docs.

Grey - :hi:. Hope you'll be joining us soon.

:wave: to everyone else.

I'm guessing that I'm 3 or 4 dpo. I have to say that it's been a nice change not temping or using OPKs this cycle. We've been pretty relaxed about the :sex: as well. Let's see if this yields some positive results. If not, I'll have the next month off, as OH will be away during my fertile window.


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- glad you're back here hope this goes well fir you xxx


----------



## samiam

Neffie and Sparkle, I am sending you LOADS of sticky baby dust. I won't be in here until Sunday or Monday, but I look forward to joining you just in time to hear about your :bfp:s! 

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

samiam said:


> Neffie and Sparkle, I am sending you LOADS of sticky baby dust. I won't be in here until Sunday or Monday, but I look forward to joining you just in time to hear about your :bfp:s!
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks! And I'm not even going to ask where you're going to be until then. :rofl: Just get the job done!


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Neffie and Sparkle, I am sending you LOADS of sticky baby dust. I won't be in here until Sunday or Monday, but I look forward to joining you just in time to hear about your :bfp:s!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! And I'm not even going to ask where you're going to be until then. :rofl: Just get the job done!Click to expand...

I've got the sexy underwear ready along with the candles and the Barry White cds and the frig is full of food. No need to get dressed at all from tomorrow until Monday. ;) In fact, maybe I will just hide his clothes once he takes them off tonight! :sex: :bunny: :sex:

:spermy: gonna catch him an :coolio:!


----------



## neffie

LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..you had me:rofl:..hilarious...hide those clothes..
neffie..i am about 5dpo..so right there with you..i hope i don't start spotting at cd 24 like last month..i'm nervous
sparkle..one day late..fx'd for you
:wave: to everyone else..hope you all are doing good

afm..not really anything going on here..just:-= waiting until it's time to :test:..trying to :ignore: my body...i think i am doing good though..although it was hard to ignore this morning.. I had to go shopping for an outfit for a friends RN pinning ceremony tomorrow. even after losing 15ish lbs, i still was depressed shopping as i felt like a :mamafy:..and a lot of the stylish clothes i liked i was too:jo:old to wear it..My stomach was so bloated and i still feel bloated..:grr: so i will attempt this madness again tomorrow morning after work. I do NOT like to dress up so this is an undertaking for me
off to work..enjoy your evening ladies


----------



## sparkle

Sam... Go get that eggy!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

sam I hope the spermies catch the egg!!! :hugs:

neffie/love/sparkle - FXd for you all, come on :bfp: :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else, hope everyone is doing well.

AFM: just hanging in there... been talking to a few ladies on here and they have really gotten me excited about TTC again.. I know I said I would be in a NTNP mind state but now Im excited about TTC lol. so starting next cycle, I will defnitely be back on the band wagon... Im definitely out this cycle as I only had :sex: one time during my fertile days :nope: but on to the next month.. :haha: AF is suppose to show her face on Monday or b4 so let the planning begin... :thumbup:

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## shelleney

:hi: Sparkle, Neffie, Sam, Love, Lisa :hi:

xx


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

The witch arrived this evening. I'm having a glass of wine to cheer myself up. Roll on the tests xx


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry sparkle... Hugs... enjoy your wine and I hope you get some answers from the drs.


----------



## GreyGirl

Go get that egg Sam!
Good luck to all those testing these next few days :D


----------



## loveanurse1

*sparkle*...sorry the hag showed..enjoy your :wine:
*grey*...in the US there is a medicine to treat that eyelash condition you have..i can't recall the name of it...just incase you wanted to look into it. Good luck with o'ing and bding
*sam*..how's the bding???
*lisa*..there still might be a chance for you..one bd is all it took for me with my second daughter
*neffie/new*...another day closer to testing..fx'd for us all

*afm*: heading out to this pinning ceremony..am tired..still feel bloated..blah..another day closer to af or testing which ever comes first..i don't know when i'll even test to be honest..sometime next week


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*...in the US there is a medicine to treat that eyelash condition you have..i can't recall the name of it...just incase you wanted to look into it. Good luck with o'ing and bding
> 
> *afm*: heading out to this pinning ceremony..am tired..still feel bloated..blah..another day closer to af or testing which ever comes first..i don't know when i'll even test to be honest..sometime next week

Do you know the name? I've never had treatment for it, had it since I was 11. 

What's a pinning ceremony? Hope it's testing that comes and it's a :bfp:!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..i'll have to look up the name of it..all the celebrities that have this condition are using it now. Brooke Shields, Claire Danes. and pinning is where the graduate nurses get their florence nightengale (aka the lady with the lamp) pin. She was the pioneer of nursing and sanitation. She visited her patients carrying a lamp.


----------



## LiSa2010

grey/love, it's called Latisse, here's the website: https://www.latisse.com


----------



## LiSa2010

oh sparkle, sorry the stupid :witch: got you :hugs:

sam, i hope you're enjoying yourself this weekend and getting in a whole lot of :sex: so the spermies can catch the eggy :winkwink:

love, true but Im never that lucky lol :nope: thanks! hope you get your :bfp:

grey, good luck to you sweety... :hugs:

:hi: neffie/new/lil and everyone I may have missed :hugs:

Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Happy Mother's Day to all - moms of angels and babies! :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys - but I don't think that is the drug for me...it's for people who don't have enough eyelashes through no fault of their own...Trichotillomania is similar to Tourettes and OCD and its a compulsion to pull out your hair (in my case eyelashes and eyebrows). Sorry for the confused. I pull out my own hair, if I used to solution, under my current stress levels then I wouldn't have them for long.
Thank you though for your time spent looking for me, it's much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - Sorry for your condition - Have you tried wearing glasses (You can get fake ones that don't change your eyesight) and that may help avoid you pulling your lovely eyelashes out sincere there would be a constant barrier. Worth a try?


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning all..heading out to the beach in a bit for some r&r. I am hoping to get out of this mental funk I am in. 
I took my temp this morning at 530am and it was 97.75..huge drop but my temps are usually taken in the evening hrs. Then I went back to sleep and woke up at 930am (4hrs of sleep) and took it again and it was 97.97. I tried the temp corrector and it gave ma temp of 97.65 way below what my first temp was. So I just took the 97.97. 
I am fast losing even more of my hope. warning tmi::: Checked my cp and cm and it was thick lotiony texture with a tint of pink/brown. Just like last month. why did I do that to myself:dohh:..makes me more blah about this month. I started af on cd 27 last month, we'll see what this month holds for me. that is 3 days away: projected day May 10th
hope everyone else is faring better than me. this is what happens when i can't keep myself busy so that i don't think overly on things.


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Morning all..heading out to the beach in a bit for some r&r. I am hoping to get out of this mental funk I am in.
> I took my temp this morning at 530am and it was 97.75..huge drop but my temps are usually taken in the evening hrs. Then I went back to sleep and woke up at 930am (4hrs of sleep) and took it again and it was 97.97. I tried the temp corrector and it gave ma temp of 97.65 way below what my first temp was. So I just took the 97.97.
> I am fast losing even more of my hope. warning tmi::: Checked my cp and cm and it was thick lotiony texture with a tint of pink/brown. Just like last month. why did I do that to myself:dohh:..makes me more blah about this month. I started af on cd 27 last month, we'll see what this month holds for me. that is 3 days away: projected day May 10th
> hope everyone else is faring better than me. this is what happens when i can't keep myself busy so that i don't think overly on things.

Love: Hon. I've been thinking about it and maybe you need a CBFM instead of the temping. Can you POAS using first morning urine every day? If so, that may be your solution here. Since your temps are not consistently timed, your temp taken in the morning won't make sense. EVEN after four more hours of sleep. Morning temps are ALWAYS lower than afternoon temps. So don't get attached to that temp. Promise?

AND, I just looked at your temp dip. It's still WELL above the coverline, so you're okay. Deep breaths. Relax. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Hi Ladies :hi:

Happy Mother's Day in advance to all the mommies. :flower: It's been a rough couple of days for me. Horrid day at work yesterday...to add to the mental misery, I'm having it pretty bad lately with....tmi warning...the anal fissure. :blush: The hydrocortisone suppositories are only meant to be taken for so long, and obviously they're not doing the trick. I'm so bloody frustrated with this. I'm taking good care of myself in terms of diet, exercise, etc. *ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I JUST WANT TO SCREAM!*

Sorry for the rant. Don't mean to be a debbie downer, but this is approaching 3 months now, and I'm just aggravated. With all of this crazy crap going on, quite honestly, a BFP has been the last thing on my mind. I just want to be pain free for now.

I hope you all are having a better day than me. :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

Neffie..sounds like you may need to go back to the dr. Have you tried some witch hazel. :hugs:
*Sam*,,I won't get attached too much to that temp but I just am down in this funk of a mood. dh and I had :sex: and I bled afterward..just like i usally do when af is around the corner. Will probably have a good cry in the next couple days.
cbfm sounds good. Now to fork out the $$$$ for it..lol

af due in a few days..I just want a :baby:. Is that so hard of thing for me to accomplish????:cry: sorry for putting anyone else in a bad mood..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Neffie..sounds like you may need to go back to the dr. Have you tried some witch hazel. :hugs:
> *Sam*,,I won't get attached too much to that temp but I just am down in this funk of a mood. dh and I had :sex: and I bled afterward..just like i usally do when af is around the corner. Will probably have a good cry in the next couple days.
> cbfm sounds good. Now to fork out the $$$$ for it..lol
> 
> af due in a few days..I just want a :baby:. Is that so hard of thing for me to accomplish????:cry: sorry for putting anyone else in a bad mood..

Love:  Sorry, sweetie. It's the worst, isn't it? :hugs: If you do go with a CBFM, check the for sale forum on here and then on ebay to try to find a used one. Mine's used and, as the sticks get tossed every day and you reset it before you use it, it's a perfectly fine way to save some money. Also, if you get a used one, let me know and I will send you a used stick (sounds gross, but it's all capped up). That way you won't have to waste a stick to reset it. 

Neffie: That sounds so painful and frustrating! Hang in there. :hugs:

AFM:  As for me, I'm feeling like I'm having some sort of hot flash. OH and I hit it again this afternoon (slowly and gently, mind you) and right afterward, I got super duper hot and I cannot seem to cool down. Now, I know that it's hot outside, but this is one of those hot from the inside feelings. I wonder what that's all about. Have to go get ready for the party. Lots of love, see you in here for reals tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## samiam

I'm HERE!! Temps flew up this morning. I'm calling O day yesterday. Let's just see if FF agrees with me over the next few days. Very tired. Too much :sex: and exercise and a late night last night. It was hard trying not to let anyone see that I was drinking plain grapefruit juice and not vodka and grapefruit juice. But I managed!

Happy Mothers' Day American mothers and Happy Belated Mothers' Day to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Happy Mother's Day in advance to all the mommies. :flower: It's been a rough couple of days for me. Horrid day at work yesterday...to add to the mental misery, I'm having it pretty bad lately with....tmi warning...the anal fissure. :blush: The hydrocortisone suppositories are only meant to be taken for so long, and obviously they're not doing the trick. I'm so bloody frustrated with this. I'm taking good care of myself in terms of diet, exercise, etc. *ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I JUST WANT TO SCREAM!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Don't mean to be a debbie downer, but this is approaching 3 months now, and I'm just aggravated. With all of this crazy crap going on, quite honestly, a BFP has been the last thing on my mind. I just want to be pain free for now.
> 
> I hope you all are having a better day than me. :kiss:

I think a DR visit might help you too, :hugs: I feel for you. 



samiam said:


> AFM:  As for me, I'm feeling like I'm having some sort of hot flash. OH and I hit it again this afternoon (slowly and gently, mind you) and right afterward, I got super duper hot and I cannot seem to cool down. Now, I know that it's hot outside, but this is one of those hot from the inside feelings. I wonder what that's all about. Have to go get ready for the party. Lots of love, see you in here for reals tomorrow, I hope.

Hope it's just a hot flash from the passion! 



samiam said:


> I'm HERE!! Temps flew up this morning. I'm calling O day yesterday. Let's just see if FF agrees with me over the next few days. Very tired. Too much :sex: and exercise and a late night last night. It was hard trying not to let anyone see that I was drinking plain grapefruit juice and not vodka and grapefruit juice. But I managed!
> 
> Happy Mothers' Day American mothers and Happy Belated Mothers' Day to everyone else! :flower:

Congrats on the huge temp rise - hoping it was O day for you too and all the :sex: was enough to mean the egg was spoilt for choice!


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all. 
*sam*..glad that you are in the tww now.. i fear though i will be leaving you shortly..:( 
*neffie*: how are you doing?
:hi: to *grey/new/lisa/morticia/sparkle/anna*..and anyone else i may haved missed
afm:temp drop this am..not gonna get too wrapped up in it as it was a morning temp and i usually temp in the evening..it was actually close to yesterday's temp..i ate so unhealthy this last week i actually gained a lb..booooo...so i started back up on my diet and will start walking again after work. good news is the back ache and such is gone..expecting af in the next day or so:cry:


----------



## neffie

Morning/Evening Everyone :hi:

Sam - Yay on Oing! Are you tired from the shag fest? More importantly, hopefully your OH still has his unit intact. :haha: Hope your BFP is in the making. Good luck!

Grey - Hope it's not too much longer before you join us here. By the way, did you get an update on when you'll get to see a specialist?

Love - Booooo to all the pain. :growlmad: Hope you feel better soon. I hope you're wrong about AF coming soon. Hang in there. :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone else.

AFM, as I said the other day, all my efforts at the moment are focussed on healing this stupid fissure ASAP. I've upped my fiber intake, soaking my behind in a sitz bath, and started drinking prune juice...and I cannot even tell you how much water I've been drinking. It's insane! For you ladies who asked, I have already been to the doctor. I've stopped the suppositories for now though, because taking too much of them can actually thin the skin lining, and cause further problems. Other than that, I'm guessing I'm 8 or 9 dpo today. I've decided that if AF shows, I'll be putting even more effort into healing myself next month (TTC break next month, as OH will be away around O time).

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## sparkle

Neffie- sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I had problems 'there' after C was born it's awful.

Afm- I think I've decided to take a break from ttc. I can't stand the stress. I'm still waiting for my genetic screening and I'm just driving myself mad. I'm so happy with C and I've decided to just be happy with him for a while. I'll stop by and check on you ladies but I'm thinking about going back on the pill.


----------



## neffie

Huge :hugs: to you sparkle. Take all the time you need...we'll be here when you're ready to come back. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Grey - Hope it's not too much longer before you join us here. By the way, did you get an update on when you'll get to see a specialist?
> 
> AFM, as I said the other day, all my efforts at the moment are focussed on healing this stupid fissure ASAP. I've upped my fiber intake, soaking my behind in a sitz bath, and started drinking prune juice...and I cannot even tell you how much water I've been drinking. It's insane! For you ladies who asked, I have already been to the doctor. I've stopped the suppositories for now though, because taking too much of them can actually thin the skin lining, and cause further problems. Other than that, I'm guessing I'm 8 or 9 dpo today. I've decided that if AF shows, I'll be putting even more effort into healing myself next month (TTC break next month, as OH will be away around O time).

Nope, no news yet, still waiting for a letter :( 

Hope it heals soon. Sounds painful :S 



sparkle said:


> Neffie- sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I had problems 'there' after C was born it's awful.
> 
> Afm- I think I've decided to take a break from ttc. I can't stand the stress. I'm still waiting for my genetic screening and I'm just driving myself mad. I'm so happy with C and I've decided to just be happy with him for a while. I'll stop by and check on you ladies but I'm thinking about going back on the pill.

:hugs: I'm glad you're taking some time to enjoy yourself and your family, when you're ready to come back, we'll all be here for you :)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies..

Been a bit MIA lately, as I o'ed Friday or Sat.. so about 2-3dpo.. did all we could and now just gotta wait it out.. 

Sparkle-hugs and sometimes a break is a good thing.. I have thought so many times about going back on the pill, but wont get my forever baby that way so trying so hard to just stick it out.. hope you get some answers soon and were all here when you decide to come back..

Good luck to all of you testing soon and in the tww..


----------



## sparkle

Thank you all x


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*..sitz bath's are wonderful. I hope you feel better soon.
*sparkle*...just when i decided to go on the pill with my youngest, i popped up pregnant...lol take all the time you need..we are here


took a 4-5hr nap before work and decided to take temp and it was 97.90 so i used that one instead...more along the lines when i normally take it anyway..thank goodness i go back to work as i need a distraction from this tww


----------



## samiam

Sparkle: Oh dear. I'm so sorry that you are struggling and feeling so low. Do you think that maybe you might want to consider another kind of protection, one that won't mess with your hormones? That way you can stop ttc while you wait, but. . . Anyway, I wish I had the words to help you feel better. It's a sad place to be. :hugs: PM me if you'd like to chat. 

Love: DISTRACTIONS are good! I'm already feeling impatient with this tww and OH's unit and my waz are too tired to distract us with more sex. 
:rofl:

Neffie: Ouch hon. Sorry. I hope you feel better soon.

AF: Sorry I'm a bit spacey today. I'm sure I missed people. But I'll be better tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all...
*Sam*..i am overly done with this tww..if af is coming she needs to come and not make me go :wacko: She is due today possibly tomorrow..we shall see

:wave: to everyone...just wanted to pop in a bit before i hit the sack..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> morning all...
> *Sam*..i am overly done with this tww..if af is coming she needs to come and not make me go :wacko: She is due today possibly tomorrow..we shall see
> 
> :wave: to everyone...just wanted to pop in a bit before i hit the sack..

Interesting. A bit of a temp rally there. Either you are knocked up, or maybe your cycle has lengthened a bit, which wouldn't be a bad thing. It means that you'll have a nice solid luteal phase. :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

if i had my choice of the two i'd pick 'knocked up"...lol...off to bed for some zzzzz:sleep:
will get on later


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies! Sorry I have not been around for so long, the last few weeks have been really hectic for me with a lot of things going on with work, family, pregnancy, etc.. I have been doing my best to read up on everyone in all 3 threads each day though!

Love--AF stay away! I hope you get your BFP this month hun, keeping my fx'd for you! Hope work is giving you a good distraction from the wait, I know it is agonizing!

neffie--Ouch! So sorry that fissure is being such a pest! I hope the adjustments and changes you are making results in a quick heal for you so that pain goes away! :hugs:

sam--hope you caught that egg hun! Looks like you and your OH had some good timing this month! 

grey--have been thinking about you and I hope you get your letter to see the specialist soon, I hate seeing you have to wait so long! 

sparkle--:hugs: huge hugs to you hun. take all the time you need, and enjoy every moment with your little man and getting the answers you need to move forward with whatever you choose to do. Don't be a stranger, as we all care about you and want to make sure you are doing well!

lilrojo--grats on the O! like sam, glad to hear you got some good BDing in and fx'd you get that bfp!

:hi: to anyone I have missed! I hope to see some BFPs and :dust: and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all..warning...grouchy girl here..read at your own risk.
am up and about arguing with dh..so :evil: right now..so freaking frustrated :grr:...just not myself at all. I don't like being like this but I can't seem to help myself:muaha:
Either I am having a major PMS :twisted:ness or my hormones are raging from pregnancy..I have been known to act irrationally with both...feel like giving the ol :witch: the :finger:..I believe it's PMS though..
No :af:..but a :bfn: this morning which means I"m sure she'll show her hag self while i'm at work or tomorrow. I also had a temp drop below coverline.. all of which makes me highly irritable.
hope you all are faring much better...thank goodness i can go to work to distract myself


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> Hey all..warning...grouchy girl here..read at your own risk.
> am up and about arguing with dh..so :evil: right now..so freaking frustrated :grr:...just not myself at all. I don't like being like this but I can't seem to help myself:muaha:
> Either I am having a major PMS :twisted:ness or my hormones are raging from pregnancy..I have been known to act irrationally with both...feel like giving the ol :witch: the :finger:..I believe it's PMS though..
> No :af:..but a :bfn: this morning which means I"m sure she'll show her hag self while i'm at work or tomorrow. I also had a temp drop below coverline.. all of which makes me highly irritable.
> hope you all are faring much better...thank goodness i can go to work to distract myself

CRAP. I hate those angry days. I'm sending you as many good vibes as I can! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

i need all i can get..lol...hopefully my poor staff won't piss me off and get the brunt of it..lol
i try really hard not to take it out on them..but there is always that one..that gets under your skin and makes me flip..lol
glad to hear your shagfest went well..now you are in this tortureous tww with the rest of us..


----------



## samiam

Yep--here I am. Trying not to SS, but I am feeling bizarre crampy things and a backache and so I am busy staring at my temp chart as if it will give me more information if I only look at it long enough. Sigh.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Still got my fingers x'd for you Love. :hugs:
:hi: Sam, me and you are in 2WW together again: - although I have virtually no hope of being preggo as only has :sex: 2 days before O! :wacko:

Sparkle - :hugs:

Hi Neffie, Grey, Lisa and anyone else I forgot :hi:


----------



## loveanurse1

.went for a walk after work as it's been 2 1/2 wks since i went last and i just need to clear my head. The bloody :witch: arrived all in red while at work. Don't know how to feel about this..actually feel a little numb,frustrated and down right disappointed. Just don't know what else I can do except maybe have more :sex:????:shrug:..idk

I hope you all that are still in the tww fare so much better than me and come away with a brillant :bfp:..


----------



## samiam

New: OH this tww feels sooo long this time! How are you staying so calm?

Love:  Are you taking any supplements? I ask because we (in the older set) take a host of things and those ladies are getting knocked up left and right. I just started taking maca and NaC (among other things) and I have been feeling better this cycle than I have any other cycle. If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Love - Urrrghhhh, stupid witch! So sorry. I know the feeling all too well of getting hit by the cow, and that first day is pretty much in the dumps. Just take it one day at a time, and try to keep yourself distracted. I really hope you'll slap her stupid self off to never never land next cycle. :hugs:

Sam - When is testing date for you?

New - You never know....2 days before O can be ample. Fingers crossed that you caught the diva.

Lil - Hope the 2WW is going by fast for you.

Amber - :hi:. Wow, happy 16 weeks! Where has the time gone?? :haha:

:wave: to everyone else.

Not much to report here. I'm expecting the hag this weekend, or early next week. Time will tell. Definitely won't be testing, that's one thing I know for sure. :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. Hope your all doing well..

Love-so sorry the witch got you.. fxed next month will be your month..

Sam & New-Good luck to you both.. hopefully the tww will go by fast..

Neffie-Hope your doing well.. fxed the hag stays away!!
and yes the tww is half over..my lp is 11 days so dont have to wait as long as others..

Good luck to you all..


----------



## samiam

neffie said:


> Sam - When is testing date for you?

I'm going to try to wait until the 23rd, but more likely will be the 22nd.

:)


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies! :hugs:

sparkle, take all the time you need, we'll be here to welcome you back with open arms :hugs:

Sam, good luck, hope you get your :bfp: :hugs:

Love, :hug: :hugs:

Lil, good luck to you too :hugs:

New, FXd one of the spermies made it.... :hugs:

neffie, good luck to you too :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else.

afm: cd30 - 16dpo OR 4dpo - Im in limbo... sucks really...AF was due on Monday but she's still a no show. I think I just O'd but not really sure. If I only just O'd, then Im expecting the :witch: on May 19th/20th.


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Still got my fingers x'd for you Love. :hugs:
> :hi: Sam, me and you are in 2WW together again: - although I have virtually no hope of being preggo as only has :sex: 2 days before O! :wacko:
> 
> Sparkle - :hugs:
> 
> Hi Neffie, Grey, Lisa and anyone else I forgot :hi:

Hope you get a surprise :bfp:! The :spermy: can wait for 2 days, hopefully they were good and ready for the egg :D



loveanurse1 said:


> .went for a walk after work as it's been 2 1/2 wks since i went last and i just need to clear my head. The bloody :witch: arrived all in red while at work. Don't know how to feel about this..actually feel a little numb,frustrated and down right disappointed. Just don't know what else I can do except maybe have more :sex:????:shrug:..idk
> 
> I hope you all that are still in the tww fare so much better than me and come away with a brillant :bfp:..

Hope your walk helped clear your head, I'm sorry the :witch: arrive, I was hopeful for you :hugs: This new cycle can be your cycle :hugs:



neffie said:


> Not much to report here. I'm expecting the hag this weekend, or early next week. Time will tell. Definitely won't be testing, that's one thing I know for sure. :winkwink:

Sorry to hear you're waiting for the hag, hope she doesn't appear and you get a :bfp: instead :hugs: 



samiam said:


> neffie said:
> 
> 
> Sam - When is testing date for you?
> 
> I'm going to try to wait until the 23rd, but more likely will be the 22nd.
> 
> :)Click to expand...

Hope that comes quickly for you! 



LiSa2010 said:


> afm: cd30 - 16dpo OR 4dpo - Im in limbo... sucks really...AF was due on Monday but she's still a no show. I think I just O'd but not really sure. If I only just O'd, then Im expecting the :witch: on May 19th/20th.

Hope you get some answers soon and know what's going on :) 


AFM: I'm still waiting for O. Looking at my chart there's a chance I O'd 2 days ago, sadly last night was the first time we'd had :sex: in almost a week cos of OH's back. But my temp came down a little bit this morning, so I'm hoping today is actually O day so I have a chance!


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> I'm still waiting for O. Looking at my chart there's a chance I O'd 2 days ago, sadly last night was the first time we'd had :sex: in almost a week cos of OH's back. But my temp came down a little bit this morning, so I'm hoping today is actually O day so I have a chance!

Grey: Here's hoping that today is your O day! :hugs: Glad that your OH's back is feeling better!

AFM: do do do. . . drumming fingers against the desk. This tww is sooooo long already!


----------



## loveanurse1

popping in to wish you all luck.
don't want to bore you all or bring you down with my debbie downer attitude. hoping to feel better spiritually and mentally soon.
cheering you all from the sidelines for now.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope the 2ww speeds up for you Sam!

Sorry you're feeling down Love, hoep you're feeling sprightly again soon :hugs:

AFM: Had a really big temp dip today - hoping it's O day! Accidentally let that slip to hubbie even though not supposed to be telling him...hope that doesn't put too much pressure on him later. I tried to seduce him last night to no avail :(


----------



## kizzyt

hey ladies, just checking in, thinking of you all and wishing for BFP's for each and every one of you xxx


----------



## samiam

Ugh. Feeling rather crappy these past few days. Had a migraine for the first time in ages yesterday and today I feel nauseated and weird. Temps are climbing and FFF thinks that I Oed on cd17, which I strongly disagree with, but whatever. I think my temps on Monday and Tuesday were affected by how flippin cold it was out and inside the house. Vag temps have been climbing steadily, so I trust them more. 

Anyway. Hope you are all well. New? You're still in here with me, right?


----------



## lilrojo

Sam what dpo are you at.. 

Im 7dpo.. and been having headaches too.. today is the worst one I have had.. I just hope its not my mind being evil and playing tricks on me like it has in the past..

Good luck and Fxed for us still in this wait..


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> Ugh. Feeling rather crappy these past few days. Had a migraine for the first time in ages yesterday and today I feel nauseated and weird. Temps are climbing and FFF thinks that I Oed on cd17, which I strongly disagree with, but whatever. I think my temps on Monday and Tuesday were affected by how flippin cold it was out and inside the house. Vag temps have been climbing steadily, so I trust them more.
> 
> Anyway. Hope you are all well. New? You're still in here with me, right?

Hi Sam,

Yes I'm still here with you, although haven't given the TWW a second thought to be honest - was shocked to see I'm cd22 already so must be 7/8dpo I think.
I think its as we had little or no :sex: and am not expecting to be pregnant this month unfortunately. Spent far too much time worrying about our missing cat (who still hasn't materialised!)

I'm feeling like giving up trying so hard to get preg and maybe ditch the CBFM and just concentrate on other things for a while - its taking over my life and I need to live my life as its passing me by whilst I'm busy being miserable about not being up the duff! ](*,)

I've been doing loads of overtime this week - in work for 6am everyday so thats kept me busy and am focusing on our hols in 10 weeks - would be great to not be preg so I can indulge in some cocktails whilst away (although I would not moan if I were preg by that time). :plane:

Hope everyone is well and I'm praying for :bfp: for all of you.


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck everyone...*new/lil/sam/lisa/anna*
*neffie*..how are you coming along???I know you were right behind me in my cycle??


----------



## neffie

Hola Ladies :hi:

Lil - Testing time isn't too far away. Hope that BFP is in the making, and that's what's causing the headaches.

Sam - Ditto to you. Hope your sticky bean is just around the corner.

Lisa - Any update? Have you tested again. Fingers x!

Grey - :wave:. Hope you join us soon!

New - Sorry you haven't found your cat as of yet. I hope it's just a matter of time before he comes home. Ah oh, good luck for that BFP. :winkwink:

Love - How are you? I hope you're feeling a bit better? Sending :hugs: your way.

Kizzy - :hi:. And congrats on being part of team pink by the way. :flower:

AFM, 12 or 13 dpo. If the hag doesn't show (I don't think I'm that lucky though) by Monday or Tuesday, then I may have an inkling to test. I really hope she doesn't show her stupid self. But then again, if wishes were horses...beggers would ride, wouldn't they? :dohh:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Sam what dpo are you at..
> 
> Im 7dpo.. and been having headaches too.. today is the worst one I have had.. I just hope its not my mind being evil and playing tricks on me like it has in the past..
> 
> Good luck and Fxed for us still in this wait..

Lil:  I'm 6dpo and my migraine was yesterday, but today I feel headachey too. Sorry you're feeling rubbish too. :hugs:



NewToAllThis said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Yes I'm still here with you, although haven't given the TWW a second thought to be honest - was shocked to see I'm cd22 already so must be 7/8dpo I think.
> I think its as we had little or no :sex: and am not expecting to be pregnant this month unfortunately. Spent far too much time worrying about our missing cat (who still hasn't materialised!)
> 
> I'm feeling like giving up trying so hard to get preg and maybe ditch the CBFM and just concentrate on other things for a while - its taking over my life and I need to live my life as its passing me by whilst I'm busy being miserable about not being up the duff! ](*,)
> 
> I've been doing loads of overtime this week - in work for 6am everyday so thats kept me busy and am focusing on our hols in 10 weeks - would be great to not be preg so I can indulge in some cocktails whilst away (although I would not moan if I were preg by that time). :plane:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and I'm praying for :bfp: for all of you.

HI New: Sorry again about the cat. I would be very upset. Glad to hear that you are getting excited about the hols, though! I hear you about the TTC taking over your life. This was our "Hail Mary" month as my due date was May 28th. If we don't succeed, we'll take June off, wait for the test results and try again in July. 

Wishing you all well! :wave:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Sam, fxd you caught the egg! :hugs:

Grey, I hope FF confirms O. :hugs:

Lil, fxd the headaches is your bfp :hugs:

New, :hi: :hugs:

Love, :hugs: I hope you're feeling better. :hugs: 

Neffie, aww I really hope this is your bfp :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I missed :hugs:

AFM: have decided that I O'd on May 7 (cd26) and I am 6dpo today. Been gassy, constipated, crampy, and bloated. Ive been really uncomfortable all day bcuz of all those symptoms. 

Hope you all have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies :hi:

Good luck to all those due to test soon. Hope you all get your BFPs, you deserve them! :dust:

xx

ps: Has anybody heard from Bethanasia? she has been MIA for a while, and I am worried about her? Last I heard, she had a faint line on her HPT. Hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:dust: to everyone soon to be testing..thinking positive thoughts for you all


----------



## samiam

AFM: Slight temp dip this morning, which I am hoping is implantation dip. FFF thinks that I am on 4dpo, but I know that I am 7dpo, so there! One more week. . . 

Trying desperately not to SS, but OH asks me every morning if I feel pregnant yet.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> AFM: Slight temp dip this morning, which I am hoping is implantation dip. FFF thinks that I am on 4dpo, but I know that I am 7dpo, so there! One more week. . .
> 
> Trying desperately not to SS, but OH asks me every morning if I feel pregnant yet.

I know you're not trying to SS...but it does sound promising! Really hoping you are!


----------



## samiam

Not feeling very optimistic about it all today. I just wish my temps would go up a bit more. :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*..Hope it was an implantation dip
*Neffie*..how are you coming along??
*lil*...how are the headaches??
*lisa*..waiting on you to test also
*new*???any luck on your end
:hi:to anyone I missed
am hoping you all get some great news..:dust: :dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you all


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for asking love.. They are a bit better today.. been pretty constant though for the last few days.. feels like one could develop but im hoping not.. testing tomorrow with fmu.. as af is due on Tues.. wed at the latest..

How are you?


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*..glad to hear your headaches are a bit better. 
:wave: to everyone waiting to test..wishing you luck

*afm*::I am ok, one day at a time. Af is still here and slowly leaving the building....will be working all week so the wait for o time hopefully will go quickly. Not really feeling it at all this month. Feel like i'm just going to be going through the motions, if you know what I mean


----------



## samiam

Neffie: ?? Anything?? :dust:

Shelley: I haven't heard anything from Bethenasia. I also hope she's okay.

AFM: OH and I had a blow-up last night and I've spent the day feeling weepy and crampy (not like impending period, but other, whatever that means). Headache again today and quite tired, but I could put all of those things (minus the tugging/cramping thing) down to the fight. OH is due home soon from golf and he'd best be on his best behavior tonight or it's couch city for him. :growlmad: Men. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..sorry to hear of argument but i did have to chuckle because you called it "couch city" ...i call it "sofa city"...
:dust: to you all


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear about your argument sam.. my dh and I had a good one saturday night.. men is right.. they are so annoying at time.. hope your oh was well behaved.. good luck!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Morning all!

Ugh, convinced myself I'm preggers overnight so tested this morn, bfn of course.
Annoyed with myself as know its very unlikely this month but had lots of headaches and one sided stabbing pains in my side over the weekend so started to get my hopes up.
I know its still early but why do I get my hopes up every month? I was doing so well at staying calm too!!

Even had a mad dream in-between alarm snoozes that I tested, was bfp and I woke dh to give him the good news - mind playing tricks again!

Anyway, gl Sam, Neffie, Lisa, Lil and anyone else who is due to test.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies!

Sam - Urrghhhh, sorry about the fight. Hope OH was well behaved, and it wasn't couch city for him. :haha: Testing date is this weekend, isn't it? Good luck. Got everything crossed for you. :thumbup:

Lil - Did you test???? Hope you got 2 lovely lines. We need some BFPs in here. :flower: Hope things are back to normal with OH.

Love - Glad to hear the hag is on her way out...hopefully what will be a VERY long exile. :hugs:

New - Sorry about the BFN. Those do suck, but remember that it's not over until she's here. Hope this is it for you. :kiss:

:wave: to everyone else. I hope Beth is ok as well. Maybe she's just exhausted after getting her BFP. :winkwink:

AFM, still here. Still waiting on :witch:. I'm thinking that she'll surely appear today or tomorrow. She never fails to disappoint. I can't bring myself to test. I'm literally petrified! :wacko:

Happy Monday Everyone!


----------



## loveanurse1

Morning ladies...I hope to get back on tonight and find some :bfp:'s on here
:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you all

gl testing..


----------



## Amberyll23

Stopping in quick between calls at work to wish lots of luck and :dust: to all you ladies testing this week!

:hugs:


----------



## samiam

New:  Weird. I had a dream last night that I was pushing my new baby girl in a pram. It was so vivid. I was so frickin' happy. I didn't even want to wake up. Sorry that you're in that early loop of wanting to test. Hang in there!! :dust:

Neffie: NO HAG yet!! That's great! I cannot wait to come back and see your BFP! :dust:

AFM: Temps climbing slowly, but steadily. I keep hoping that my little lost baby has decided to come back to me. Come on baby! Come back!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Temps looking good Sam, when are you due to test?

I think you o'd around cd14 so not sure why FF thinks it was later.

Let's hope our dreams are a sign of things to come.... f x'd xx


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> Temps looking good Sam, when are you due to test?
> 
> I think you o'd around cd14 so not sure why FF thinks it was later.
> 
> Let's hope our dreams are a sign of things to come.... f x'd xx

I agree! I'm convinced that I Od on cd14. FFF is crazy! I am going to test next Monday, so ONE more week! EEKS. 

I SURE hope that our dreams are a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. BFN to me.. so I'm sure in a day or two .. I will be headed back to the OTWW.. good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## NewToAllThis

It's going to be a long week hun!

I've got cramps and keep expecting the evil :witch: even though shes not due for a couple of days yet.

Don't know what made me test - maybe as I've just taken delivery of 25 IC's :rofl:

IC's should be banned in my house, don't feel the urge to test so often if I've paid top price for the tests!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lil, you snuck in whilst I was posting. So sorry for your bfn, maybe test again tomorrow if the hag doesn't show.
:hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sorry about the BFN Lil. Hang in there though. :thumbup: You can't count yourself out for sure until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> It's going to be a long week hun!

You're sure right about that! :wacko:


----------



## loveanurse1

i think they(dreams) are...fx'd for you all to get those :bfp:'s
lil and new..sorry you got :bfn:'s..it's not over just yet


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..it does look like you o'd on cd14..temps are climbing..yay


----------



## samiam

I agree! I just went in and told FF to ignore the temps on cd 16 and 17 because I KNOW for a fact that those were based on a series of super cold nights and cold mornings here. The vag temps didn't decrease those days, so I just discarded the temps to force it to make more sense. 

Trying desperately not to SS. ARGHHH.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for your BFN Lil :( :hugs: 

Hope you get a surprise BFP New :D

Good luck with the not SS Sam - it's hard! Hope you get a BFP in a week!


----------



## neffie

Grey - I hope you have indeed Od, and you're in this 2WW now. :flower:

Sam/New - Fingers & toes crossed for BFPs for both of you. :thumbup:

AFM, I'm still waiting on the :witch:. I thought she would be here by now. :wacko: But then again, I had 1 weirdly long cycle after my MC (34 days), so maybe this is a repeat of that? I got my hopes up that cycle, and testing only brought everything crashing down. I know, I know...I'm trying to find all the excuses I can right now. :dohh: I never thought piddling on a stick would be this hard. I think I'm going to wait it out for a bit more to see what happens. Who said that we're whack jobs only until testing time??? I'm here to prove that the madness continues well after....SIGH!

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## samiam

Neffie: I hear that. I'm a wacko after testing time too! :wacko: How is your other issue? Healing? :hugs:


----------



## neffie

It's been up and down Sam. Some days are better than others, however the pain is still there. I hope it's not something that I'm going to have to deal with for years to come. 3 months has been long enough. :growlmad:


----------



## samiam

Neffie:  YEARS to COME!!! :nope: NO. I sure hope not! You need to be all better now!!


----------



## neffie

Let me tell you Sam....if I ever get over this pain, I will never take my butt for granted again...and I mean that literally! :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

Hello ladies!!

May 17, 2011 (cd36 - 10DPO) 

these are my symptoms:
cd26 - O day
cd27 - had really sensitive nipples during the midnight hours
cd28 - feeling like AF is coming
cd29 - can't recall any symptoms
cd30 - pulling sensation in abdomen, AF like cramps, constipated
cd31 - AF like cramps during the midnight hours (felt like she was about to show right there and then), bloated
cd32 - pulling, strecting, pain in stomach. constipated, bloated, gassy
cd33 - feeling like AF is coming
cd34 - no symptoms during the day but gas pain at night and afterwards very gassy.
cd35 - no symptoms this morning. afternoon symptoms: fatigue, mild cramps, bloated, headache that just came on @ 4:38pm, night: bloated
cd36 - no morning symptoms, afternoon: AF feeling :sad1:

had no symptoms this morning but now Im starting to feel like AF is coming. been getting cramps here and there. 

have a great day everyone! good luck to all those testing this week! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

How long are your cycles usually Lisa? When is AF due? Fingers x for your BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## sar0417

Hi Ladies!

Its been a while since ive been on here. Just popped on to say hello :wave:

Im still TTC but had a few months off charting etc. Feeling abit refreshed ready for next month. AF due today but bfn so im out this month again.

Well I hope you are all well and getting those BFP's :D


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks but Im not feeling positive bcuz Ive started cramping which only means that the witch is on her way ggrrrrrrr! 
before m/c AF was always on schedule ( 26, 28cd), but now she is all over the place :nope:
Oct2010 had my m/c. I spotted from Oct 24 - Nov 19 and had my first AF on Dec 13. 
2nd AF = Jan 20 (38cd)
3rd AF = Feb 16 (27cd)
4th AF = Mar 17 (29cd)
5Th AF = Apr 12 (26cd)

this cycle is looking like the Dec cycle. I was expecting the witch on May 9 but she never showed. it turned out that I O'd late (cd26) and am now expecting the witch on May 19th or 20th (cd38, cd39).


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi Sar! :) Glad you're feeling refreshed :D

Those could be positive signs Lisa! Keep up hope :D


----------



## sar0417

Thanks Grey, I really needed it! Its hard work all this TTC. Back to charting now though :thumbup: 

fxd for you lisa! :dust:


----------



## samiam

Lisa: Do you temp? That would help determine your O date. Fingers crossed for you!

Sar: Welcome back!


----------



## grandbleu

Lovely chart *Sam*! :dust:

Much :dust: to all you *May TWWers*...many blooming bellies to come I hope...I want spring to be bountiful in babies :)


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks! no I dont, its too stressful but Im thinking of giving it another go next cycle.


----------



## samiam

Thanks Grand! I'm working on getting a blooming belly!! :)

Lisa: It is stressful in the beginning, but then, if you stick with it, I find that the stress goes away. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

i was thinking that if i do it next cycle, i'll temp vaginally instead of oral....


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> i was thinking that if i do it next cycle, i'll temp vaginally instead of oral....

YES! I did both this cycle and the vag ones were so much easier to see a pattern at first. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Your chart is looking great Sam! 

FF hasn't confirmed an O date...I'm still hoping I o'd when I thought I did, or else my chances go way down due to lack of :sex: :(


----------



## samiam

Um. Look at my wacky temp increase for today! I sure hope it's not me coming down with something or a weird fluke. Vag temps increased by the same percentage. Fingers crossed!


----------



## neffie

:wave: Everyone!

Sar - :hi:. Welcome back! Good luck for next cycle. :thumbup:

Lisa - I hope the witch stays away. When are you testing?

Sam - Your temps are looking good. Stay up, stay up...hope that BFP is just around the corner. I've got everything x for you.

Grey - I hope FF is wrong, and that you've already Od, and caught that :bodyb:.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Here's my update....


Spoiler
*I GOT MY  TODAY!!! * I wasn't planning on testing at all, but I had a dream last night that I tested, and got 2 pink lines. So I figured I'd just go ahead and piddle on that stick this morning. It's happening all over again! :cloud9: The excitement, the joy, the happiness, the disbelief....on the other hand, I am a basket case of nerves. I am determined to enjoy this pregnancy....I just hope it makes it all the way, and I'm holding my forever bean in my arms at the end of it all. One day at a time is the motto. I'll be telling OH tonight. I can't wait to see the look on his face! 

I didn't track, temp, or use OPKs this cycle. We were definitely more relaxed this time around, so maybe that did the trick. Whatever it was, I'm just happy! :)

I am ready to have some bump buddies, so you ladies better join me soon! I want this as much for each of you, as I did for myself. In the meantime, is it ok if I keep you guys company on this thread??? You are like my cyber family, and have been so supportive throughout this journey. I'll understand though if you guys prefer otherwise.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Um. Look at my wacky temp increase for today! I sure hope it's not me coming down with something or a weird fluke. Vag temps increased by the same percentage. Fingers crossed!

That's an AMAZING rise today! I'm very optimistic for you, looks so promising! :D :happydance:



neffie said:


> Grey - I hope FF is wrong, and that you've already Od, and caught that :bodyb:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Here's my update....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *I GOT MY  TODAY!!! * I wasn't planning on testing at all, but I had a dream last night that I tested and got 2 pink lines. So I figured I'd just go ahead and piddle on that stick this morning. It's happening all over again! :cloud9: The excitement, the joy, the happiness, the disbelief....on the other hand, I am a basket case of nervousness. I am determined to enjoy this pregnancy....I just hope it makes it all the way, and I'm holding my forever bean in my arms at the end of it all. One day at a time is the motto. I'll be telling OH tonight. I can't wait to see the look on his face!
> 
> I didn't track, temp, or use OPKs this cycle. We were definitely more relaxed this time around, so maybe that did the trick. Whatever it was, I'm just happy! :)
> 
> I am ready to have some bump buddies, so you ladies better join me soon! I want this as much for each of you, as I did for myself. In the meantime, is it ok if I keep you guys company on this thread for a bit? You guys are like my cyber family, and have been so supportive throughout this journey. I'll understand though if you guys prefer otherwise.

Thanks, I hope it's wrong too, I really do!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! :kiss::happydance::baby::cloud9::happydance: That's such amazing news, your dream is certainly right! What's your OH say? I'm so so happy for you, please do keep us company. I'd love to be bump buddies with you, just gotta get a matching bump :D Please keep coming here :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> Um. Look at my wacky temp increase for today! I sure hope it's not me coming down with something or a weird fluke. Vag temps increased by the same percentage. Fingers crossed!

wow sam, it's looking good girl, maybe HCG rise???? FXd sweety! :hugs:



neffie said:


> :wave: Everyone!
> 
> Lisa - I hope the witch stays away. When are you testing?
> 
> Here's my update....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *I GOT MY  TODAY!!! * I wasn't planning on testing at all, but I had a dream last night that I tested and got 2 pink lines. So I figured I'd just go ahead and piddle on that stick this morning. It's happening all over again! :cloud9: The excitement, the joy, the happiness, the disbelief....on the other hand, I am a basket case of nervousness. I am determined to enjoy this pregnancy....I just hope it makes it all the way, and I'm holding my forever bean in my arms at the end of it all. One day at a time is the motto. I'll be telling OH tonight. I can't wait to see the look on his face!
> 
> I didn't track, temp, or use OPKs this cycle. We were definitely more relaxed this time around, so maybe that did the trick. Whatever it was, I'm just happy! :)
> 
> I am ready to have some bump buddies, so you ladies better join me soon! I want this as much for each of you, as I did for myself. In the meantime, is it ok if I keep you guys company on this thread for a bit? You guys are like my cyber family, and have been so supportive throughout this journey. I'll understand though if you guys prefer otherwise.

Im so scared to test :sad1:. AF is due tomorrow or Friday but i can feel her coming already :cry: 

BUT your news is bringing me so much joy sweety!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I can't believe your dream came true....truly happy for you :thumbup: definitely keep us company, don't forget to join the other thread though, the graduate thread.... 
:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## sar0417

Neffie - :happydance: yeaaa!! congrats hun!! Im so happy for you. Have a very happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully I wont b far behind :thumbup: x


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so thrilled for you!!!!! :kiss::happydance::baby::cloud9::happydance: That's such amazing news, your dream is certainly right! What's your OH say? I'm so so happy for you, please do keep us company. I'd love to be bump buddies with you, just gotta get a matching bump :D Please keep coming here :hugs:

OH doesn't know yet. He had already left for work when I tested, so he'll find out tonight. :winkwink:



LiSa2010 said:


> Im so scared to test :sad1:. AF is due tomorrow or Friday but i can feel her coming already :cry:
> 
> BUT your news is bringing me so much joy sweety!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! I can't believe your dream came true....truly happy for you :thumbup: definitely keep us company, don't forget to join the other thread though, the graduate thread....
> :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

I hear you on the scared part. I've got everything crossed for you! Stay away witch!


----------



## sar0417

Well I was expecting the witch yesturday but she hasnt shown. My cycles have been unpredicatible so im no expecting anything.

Wish she would hurry I want to start charting again! :D After coming back on here you guys have given me inspiration! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

I don't have HPTs so I went ahead and tested using an OPK with diluted urine (drank abour 2 or 2 1/2 cups of water) and there was a very very very faint line. can you see it? gonna test tomorrow with FMU using an OPK again lol. I really don't want to buy HPTs and see a bfn..
.


.
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sar0417

Looking promising!

Come on guys tell me the secret what you been up2??? :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

Oh I really don't want to get my hopes up cuz it's only an OPK you know what I mean... :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Yea true but a positive opk is great news! :D I really hope its good news for you :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Neffie--- :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!:wohoo::yipee::dance::happydance: That is such wonderful news! I am very happy for you!! Make sure to let us know how OH reacts!! 

I'm over the moon for you, this is fantastic!!!

Lisa--I see a line for sure on that OPK. When are you planning on testing with a HPT? Keeping my fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Neffie-congrats.. hoping you have a healthy and happy 9 months.. and thanks for the post on the ottw... Im waiting it out.. :)


----------



## samiam

Neffie: OHHHH HOW GREAT!!!! I'm so pleased for you!! :hugs: :happydance::happydance:

Lisa: I DO see a line there. Go get a test girl!


----------



## samiam

LiSa2010 said:


> I don't have HPTs so I went ahead and tested using an OPK with diluted urine (drank abour 2 or 2 1/2 cups of water) and there was a very very very faint line. can you see it? gonna test tomorrow with FMU using an OPK again lol. I really don't want to buy HPTs and see a bfn..
> .

Go to the dollar store and get one of their pregnancy tests for $1 and test, lady! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Neffie.... :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS HUN, AMAZING!!

Lisa.... :test::test::test:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa* - I can totally see it! No squinting or line eye...it's definitely a line :)

*Neffie* - Major congratulations! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

wow...wake and to such wonderful news..
*neffie....*congrats...i am so happy for you..:wohoo:..h&h 9mos..a long awaited :bfp:
*sam*...I feel yours is coming soon
*lisa*...i agree :test:
*new*..how are you doing..has af arrived ??i hope not

*neffie*:::your wonderful news has resurged my determination to stick it out and keep trying. I do hope you continue to stick around with us:)


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*...your temps are looking great


----------



## NewToAllThis

No AF for me as yet... but I'm expecting her during the night for sure.

On a positive note, I bit the bullet and joined weight watchers today.
Feeling great for doing it and will do a weight loss ticker in the event I lose something next week. Just being cautious as my body doesn't give up the pounds without a fight!!


----------



## samiam

SOOO nervous girls. I don't want to test too early because this is the big due date cycle and I don't know how I'd react to a BFN. 

Might test with an IC tonight and give myself the out that a) it's a bit too early and b) it's not FMU. I will keep you posted!


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> SOOO nervous girls. I don't want to test too early because this is the big due date cycle and I don't know how I'd react to a BFN.
> 
> Might test with an IC tonight and give myself the out that a) it's a bit too early and b) it's not FMU. I will keep you posted!

Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## Anna Purna

Oh wow! What wonderful news to come back to!

Neffie: My girl, you did it. I'm so happy for you. :cry: (happy tears) Congratulations and enjoy it! Sending you big hugs of happiness!! :friends:

Lisa: :test: So exciting!!!

Sam: OH MY GOD. YOUR TEMPS LOOK AMAZING. 
(Sorry, that needed to be in bold)
Go get a f*%king test already, girl! ARGH!

I haven't been around for the last little while because I feel like the whole baby making thing has been put on hold. Maybe for a long time..? My husband and I have been very distant since 'the incident'* 10 days ago, and my feelings are on a roller coaster like, maybe we're not right for each other? I don't know. It's been pretty hard. 
I've been focusing all my energy on getting fit and it's really working! I'm down to 156.5 from 162 and I feel so much better (physically). yay.
So, I may not be around as I'm not TTC right now, but I'll always be checking in on you wonderful ladies. xo

*The 'incident' is that my husband couldn't perform on a really important night, just before O day. It wasn't just that night, though. We haven't been having sex AT ALL since the last loss. :nope:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> Sam: OH MY GOD. YOUR TEMPS LOOK AMAZING.
> (Sorry, that needed to be in bold)
> Go get a f*%king test already, girl! ARGH!
> 
> I haven't been around for the last little while because I feel like the whole baby making thing has been put on hold. Maybe for a long time..? My husband and I have been very distant since 'the incident'* 10 days ago, and my feelings are on a roller coaster like, maybe we're not right for each other? I don't know. It's been pretty hard.
> I've been focusing all my energy on getting fit and it's really working! I'm down to 156.5 from 162 and I feel so much better (physically). yay.
> So, I may not be around as I'm not TTC right now, but I'll always be checking in on you wonderful ladies. xo
> 
> *The 'incident' is that my husband couldn't perform on a really important night, just before O day. It wasn't just that night, though. We haven't been having sex AT ALL since the last loss. :nope:

Thanks! Tested this afternoon and BFN. I knew it was too early and I am trying not to get all worked up about it. 

I'm so sorry that you guys are having trouble. My OH and I have had our share of problems since the loss. We were even talking about separating for a while. Maybe you guys should talk to someone about the loss? :hugs:

So proud of you for your weight loss!! :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> I haven't been around for the last little while because I feel like the whole baby making thing has been put on hold. Maybe for a long time..? My husband and I have been very distant since 'the incident'* 10 days ago, and my feelings are on a roller coaster like, maybe we're not right for each other? I don't know. It's been pretty hard.
> I've been focusing all my energy on getting fit and it's really working! I'm down to 156.5 from 162 and I feel so much better (physically). yay.
> So, I may not be around as I'm not TTC right now, but I'll always be checking in on you wonderful ladies. xo
> 
> *The 'incident' is that my husband couldn't perform on a really important night, just before O day. It wasn't just that night, though. We haven't been having sex AT ALL since the last loss. :nope:

I'm sorry to hear about the incident, must've been hard. Are things any better with your husband? I'm glad you've found something positive to focus your energy on, getting fit is a great goal, congrats on your weight loss! How are you losing weight? Recently we got an exercise bike and are building up stamina on that. I hope things turn around with your husband soon and regardless of TTC, you can be back to talking with each other and feel better, lots of hugs being sent your way :hugs:



samiam said:


> Thanks! Tested this afternoon and BFN. I knew it was too early and I am trying not to get all worked up about it.

Don't get worked up at all...it's way early and in the afternoon...I'm sure if you leave it for a few days and do FMU you've got a better chance of getting the result we all want to see for you!


AFM: I've been using the exercise bike we got (for free yay!) and slowly building up...only for 5-10 mins at the moment but we're working on getting fitter. I've also had 40+ days of no choclate and in that time only 5 bits of chocolate (a minor miracle for the girl whoused to have 6 bars a day easy!) 
I 'think' I ovulated the day after we last had sex...FF still not confirmed, but I'm hoping. Less than 2 weeks til my hospital appointment, getting nervous!


----------



## sar0417

Anna - Sorry to hear that! I had to take a break too. It got so difficult for me. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. another BFP.... Tested this morning at 12dpo and test said PREGNANT!! I cant believe it.. nervous and happy all in one..


----------



## LiSa2010

CONGRATS again Logan!!!! :wohoo: you did it!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

LiSa2010 said:


> CONGRATS again Logan!!!! :wohoo: you did it!!!!

Have you tested yet?


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--:yipee::headspin::yipee::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee:

Such wonderful news, I am so happy for you! Another little May Flower starting to bloom!


----------



## LiSa2010

no, I took another OPK this morning but the line was much lighter than the one from yesterday so Im going to wait it out....


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Lilrojo!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks so much ladies.. your support has meant the world to me..couldnt have done it for this long without you all..


----------



## neffie

Hola Chicas! :wave:

Love - I'm glad that your spirits are uplifted. :hugs: I'm counting on you to be right behind me. Keep that in mind. [-X

New - Any update?? I hope the :witch: stayed away. Glad you're feeling good about the weight loss program. :hugs:

Sam - It's early, and your temps are still way above the coverline. Test in a few days. I'm routing for you. :thumbup:

Anna - :hi:. Good to hear from you. Sorry you're having a rough time with OH. Hope things are back to normal real soon. Sending big :hugs: your way. And WOOP WOOP on the weight loss. That's awesome. :)

Grey - :thumbup: on the weight loss. That's awesome progress to see how you've managed to cut down on the chocolate. Definitely not an easy thing to do, so kudos to you. =D&gt;

Lisa - Are you able to get your hands on an HPT by any chance? The OPKs may not give you the entire picture, as they function similar to an hpt, but are still not identical. Good luck. Fingers x for you. :flower:

Lil - :happydance: *CONGRATS!!* :happydance: That's awesome news! Wishing you a very H&H 9 months. Hopefully our BFPs will set a trend for the rest of the gang. ;)

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## NewToAllThis

*CONGRATULATIONS LIL*
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
​


----------



## GreyGirl

lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. another BFP.... Tested this morning at 12dpo and test said PREGNANT!! I cant believe it.. nervous and happy all in one..

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So excited for you! :D Hope you have a healthy 9 months :D 



neffie said:


> Grey - :thumbup: on the weight loss. That's awesome progress to see how you've managed to cut down on the chocolate. Definitely not an easy thing to do, so kudos to you. =D&gt;

I hope I have lost weight, haven't dared weighmyself...but I'm hoping no chocolate and getting to grips with the exercise bike will help! It's been really hard...but I just think of diabetes or something equally scary and it normally helps :)
Sunk in that you're pregnant yet?


----------



## LiSa2010

AF still not here! I spoke to DH and told him that I haven't gotten my period and that I will be testing tonight or tomorrow morning. I do feel like AF is on her way but at the same time I also feel different somehow. this is the reason why I'll be taking the test, to know either way.... wish me luck ladies!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Lisa.. Fxed for you BFP!!!.... I would also test.. preg symptoms feel just like pregnancy.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> AF still not here! I spoke to DH and told him that I haven't gotten my period and that I will be testing tonight or tomorrow morning. I do feel like AF is on her way but at the same time I also feel different somehow. this is the reason why I'll be taking the test, to know either way.... wish me luck ladies!!!!

Wishing you the best of luck Lisa, I can't wait for you to test. :dust:


----------



## neffie

GreyGirl said:


> I hope I have lost weight, haven't dared weighmyself...but I'm hoping no chocolate and getting to grips with the exercise bike will help! It's been really hard...but I just think of diabetes or something equally scary and it normally helps :)
> Sunk in that you're pregnant yet?

I'm sure you've lost weight. Don't think too much about the weighing scale though....if your clothes are starting to fit better, that is a much better indication. ;) I think it's slowly starting to hit me that I have moments though where it still feels so surreal.



LiSa2010 said:


> AF still not here! I spoke to DH and told him that I haven't gotten my period and that I will be testing tonight or tomorrow morning. I do feel like AF is on her way but at the same time I also feel different somehow. this is the reason why I'll be taking the test, to know either way.... wish me luck ladies!!!!

Oooooooh, I'm sending tons of BFP :dust: your way. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

Fx'd for you LiSa!!


----------



## sar0417

Congrats lil, Have a h&h 9 months!!! :D

Its so exciting to see all these bfps :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats *lil*..h&H 9mos to you..hope you are doing good
*lisa*...:test:
sam....I just know there is a :bfp: waiting for you
*Anna*..i am sorry to hear of your news. I have had several times where my dh could not perform..it was frustrating for him and me. I even went through the thoughts of 'maybe we weren't meant to have more kids as we weren't meant for each other' kind of thoughts..I will be thinking of you
*grey/morticia*..hoping this will be your month too...fx'd for you both
*new*....any good news
*neffie*..how did it go telling you oh??
:hi: to everyone else


----------



## lilrojo

Im feeling good.. had a bit of spotting earlier.. but none since.. feeling a bit anxious.. just want to relax..


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!
its a bfn :(


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Lisa... remember your not out until that evil bitch.. I mean witch.. arrives..


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry to hear of your bfn Lisa :( Hope in a day or 2 that changes for you :hugs:

I finally ovulated for sure! Woop! It's the first time I've had an actual positive opk in months and first time it's been a solid red line instead of dotted! I'm obviously worried that we only had sex the day before, but I tried my best to make it more :( So I have to try and be happy with that. I'm a little hopeful I'll be pregnant, but trying not to get my hopes up too much...


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lisa - so sorry for your bfn, I'm in that club too and can sympathise. AF is still AWOL, cd29 14/15dpo.

Grey - fab news on the definite O, bet that's a relief. Keeping my fingers crossed it turns into a bfp for you.


----------



## sar0417

Sorry Lisa :( its not over until the witch arrives :hugs:


----------



## samiam

LIL: CONGRATS!!! I bet you are over the moon!! :happydance:

Lisa and New: You're not out until the witch gets you!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sam - when are you testing? Your temps look fabulous!!

:test: :dust:


----------



## neffie

Hi Everyone, :wave:

Lisa/New - Hope the :witch: remains in hiding, and you both get your BFP soon. Are you guys planning on testing again anytime soon, or are you going to wait it out some more?

Grey - *WOOP WOOP* on the O! :headspin: Great to hear that the OPK was well behaved this time around, and gave you a solid line. You had :sex: a day before O, so I'd say you definitely have a shot. :thumbup: Try not to delve on it too much (easier said than done I know...), but the 2WW is hard enough. I hope that huevo is being caught as we speak. :winkwink:

Love - :hi:. It went great, thanks for asking. Here's how it went down...

I made it home on time, and was able to take him out to dinner as planned. He is going out of town next week, so I brought that up and said "You're leaving *us* here all by ourselves. We're going to miss you so much". His reaction was funny. It was like he had heard what I said, but at the same time he hadn't...he said "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY??"...of course I just smiled, and he literally jumped over the table and gave me the biggest smooch ever. It was awesome! :kiss:

Hope you're doing good. :hugs:

Sam - :saywhat:...look at your temps!! Have you tested again?????

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## lilrojo

Lisa & New-your not out till the witch arrives.. fxed she stays away..:)

Sam-Thanks, Im very happy and scared.. 12 weeks mc for me as well so till im beyond that point I will be scared but happy.. Have you tested yet?? Your temps look great...

Grey-Yay for O day.. and once it as it takes.. I got preggo last time with sex only once.. fxed for you!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I tested this morning and :bfn:

Think AF is here, slight pink on tp after a bit of a dig around, icywim :blush:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--Grats on the O hun! I hope your timing paid off this cycle!!! FX'd!!!

New/LiSa--Sorry to hear about the BFNs. I hope that witch stays away from you both!

Sam--your chart looks great! When are you testing again?


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..could it be late ib??? i hope so..keep us posted
*sam/lisa*..fx'd for you both
*grey*..am happy you got a definite pos on opk...when we ovulate late it makes us happy to finally get that +opk..and i got pregnant with my second dtr off of one time of :sex:...it can happen

good luck everyone testing


----------



## samiam

Amber: I think I'm going to wait until Sunday or Monday to test. That's because I'm wondering if I did indeed O on cd17 instead of cd14, which puts me at 10dpo today. If AF doesn't show on Sunday, I should be either at 12 dpo or 15 dpo and I think I'll have better odds then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on Oing Grey. I hope that "once" was enough for you. Thats all it takes after all.... :hugs:

Sorry for your BFNs Lisa and New. Remember, its not over til the witch arrives. And also, I got my BFP on 18DPO after 3 BFNs. Stay positive :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck with testing on Sunday Sam. Keep us posted! :hugs:

xx


----------



## samiam

Shelley: I had forgotten that yours was so late! My last one, I had two negs followed by a bfp almost two weeks later!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

hey shell! do you remember if you had any sypmtoms other than a late period? after having so many symptoms the past week, I have no AF or preggo symptoms at all today... Im on cd39 - 13dpo, I didn't temp but will be doing vaginal temping once I get AF... 

good luck testing on Sunday Sam!!!! :dust:

grey: congrats on Oing, FXd the spremy caught the egg :hugs:

thanks New/Lil/Amber/Love and everyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Lisa: Maybe it's still too early for you and you Oed later than you think. Did you use OPKs or anything? :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, I'm chuffed to have ovulated! 
Hope you test soon Sam, I can't keep the excitement in!


----------



## samiam

Grey: I am chuffed that you ovulated too!! :hugs:

It's a very nervy and exciting time around here!


----------



## LiSa2010

samiam said:


> Lisa: Maybe it's still too early for you and you Oed later than you think. Did you use OPKs or anything? :dust:

oh gosh i hope not :rofl:, this cycle i was NTNP so i wasnt doing anything but taking it easy. im on cycle day 40 and my cycles are normally 26-28 days. well that was b4 my m/c. after m/c its been all over the place. today is 14dpo and no AF yet. not sure when to test or if i even want to test.


----------



## shelleney

LiSa2010 said:


> hey shell! do you remember if you had any sypmtoms other than a late period? after having so many symptoms the past week, I have no AF or preggo symptoms at all today... Im on cd39 - 13dpo, I didn't temp but will be doing vaginal temping once I get AF...

Hey Lisa.
The only symptom I remember having (it was 4 months ago now, and the "baby brain" has taken over) was a huge increase in CM. Copious amounts of white stuff, making me feel damp all the time (sorry TMI).
I didnt have any implantation bleed, sore breasts, etc. And the nausea didnt come til a week after my BFP. 
Hope that helps 
xx


----------



## samiam

GAAAHHH. Another temp dip today. Not sure what is going on with this cycle. Not having any signs of AF or pregnancy. Guess I will just have to wait it out.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Keeping everything crossed for you Sam xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:dust: *sam*..i'm hoping for the :bfp: for you still


----------



## GreyGirl

Hoping it goes back up again tomorrow Sam, it's still way above coverline so i wouldn't worry too much yet :hugs:

2ww is as slow as ever for me, only thing that's been unusual so far is being really gassy, and they've been smelly! (sorry if tmi) Plus the other day I felt a bit travel-sick, I haven't in years, so don't know if a one off or something else.


----------



## samiam

Grey--Your chart is looking really good! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Grey--Your chart is looking really good! :hugs:

Thanks! :D How are you doing?

Does anyone else think the 2ww seems to get longer (not literally) each time?!


----------



## samiam

Grey: YES! It is the longest tww ever known. I swear. 

AFM: Another BFN and another temp rise. :shrug: I really want either a BFP or, if the hag is going to come, please let it be today so I can get my cd3 tests done on Tuesday before I fly over to Scotland for two weeks.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry for the BFN Sam :hugs:
I understand you wanting the witch to hurry up so that you can have your tests, but Im still hoping you wont see that old hag for 9 months! Hoping your BFP is just around the corner xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I agree with Sam--your chart is looking very nice! :thumbup:

Sam--glad to see that your temp went back up, that's a nice warm temp, I hope it stays up and you get a big BFP as you head off to Scotland!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! another bfn at 15dpo :shrug:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*...tww does seem to drag by..I hope you get +results this cycle
*Lisa/sam*...Limbo land sucks but I am hoping it's for a good reason for you two
:hi: to everyone

*afm*: I don't know what the heck is going on with my body but on Friday I had tons of ewcm and that was cd10..dh and Ihave been just having fun and all. We even had an outdoor rendevous :winkwink: on friday. He can't seem to resist the bikini I guess. Anyhoo, I didn't think anything of the ewcm except it was way early. Went to the beach yesterday, got a pedicure, went to dinner got drunk then came home and raped my dh.. Woke up this morning and decided on a whim to check opk and it was a blaring +....on cd12..never have i o'd this early...not that i'm complaining or anything just really freaking odd. So tomorrow it looks like i'll be joining the tww again..I must say the :sex: we had the last few days was pressure free and fun because i didn't think about o time at all as i didn't think it was time to o. anyhoo, if it's another :bfn: this cycle, oh well,,i'm enjoying the sunny weather and beach and with the weight loss feel much better about my body. :dust: to you all


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lisa - Sorry you're in limboland, I've been there recently and its not nice.
Fingers crossed you find out soon :hugs:

Love - :happydance: for the no strings :sex:, makes for happier :spermy: apparently, so good luck in the TWW :hugs:

Sam - still keeping everything crossed for you. You're still in with a chance :hugs:

:hi: Amber & Shell, nice to see you both in here, still rooting for us :flower:

Grey - hoping the TWW goes quickly for you, when are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Lisa: Me too. 15dpo (or 12, who knows?) and another bfn. Ah well. Tomorrow's another day, right?

Love: Good for you,girl getting all jiggy outside and things! :bunny: I hope you caught that huevo :coolio: Welcome to the insanity, aka the dreaded tww.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I'm hopefuly about my chart, but trying not to read into it too much...not doing well on that! 
Love - sounds like great fun! Glad you've had an early O...lucky thing :D ;) 
Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the 2ww...when are you testing again Sam? I think I might test next Wednesday morning before my appointment. I might before, but I'll see...


----------



## sar0417

Lisa/Sam - Limbolands awful! Hope its for good reasons!

Grey - Good luck with testing! Hope you dont have to wait too long! 

Love- gl with tww

This other TWW seems to be dragging for me! I thinks its because im so eager to try after the break lol :sleep:


----------



## samiam

Grey: Your chart is still looking nice and stable! :dust:

I think I will test again tomorrow morning because I am headed down to the airport after that to get the results of my blood panel from the fert specialist and then getting on a plane to go back to Scotland to spend the due date (May 28th) with my OH. We'll have a little ceremony to say goodbye and maybe then I will be able to move a bit further past the sadness of it all. No signs of AF today and my temp went up a wee bit again. Who knows. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

Ooh *sam*..i hope the temp rise means a :bfp: on the horizon. :hugs:
*Lisa*...how are you doing??
*grey*..you don't have much longer to wait
sar.. i use to think the otww was soooooo long for me when i was o'ing late but that doesnt seem to be the case anymore..not that i'm complaining..
:hi: to everyone


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

New - Sorry the :witch: arrived. Good luck for next cycle! :hugs:

Lisa - Have you tested again??

Grey - Nice temps. :thumbup:

Sam - Your temps are still way up there. Hope that BFP is cooking nicely, so you get it when you test tomorrow. Will surely be a nice treat to take back with you to Scotland. :hugs:

Love - You go girl!!!!!!! Now that's what I call fun in the sun. :winkwink: Nice way to catch that huevo. :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

Im not doing so well ladies. still no AF and no BFP. I scheduled an appt with the FS for this Thursday... I am really hoping they can give me some answers. 

sorry to all who the :witch: got :hugs:

FXed to all who will be testing soon :hugs:

:hi: to everyone!!


----------



## samiam

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I sure hope that the doc will give you some answers!


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Grey: Your chart is still looking nice and stable! :dust:
> 
> I think I will test again tomorrow morning because I am headed down to the airport after that to get the results of my blood panel from the fert specialist and then getting on a plane to go back to Scotland to spend the due date (May 28th) with my OH. We'll have a little ceremony to say goodbye and maybe then I will be able to move a bit further past the sadness of it all. No signs of AF today and my temp went up a wee bit again. Who knows. . .

GOOD LUCK testing tomorrow - really hope it's a :bfp: for you, really do!



LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> Im not doing so well ladies. still no AF and no BFP. I scheduled an appt with the FS for this Thursday... I am really hoping they can give me some answers.
> 
> sorry to all who the :witch: got :hugs:
> 
> FXed to all who will be testing soon :hugs:
> 
> :hi: to everyone!!

I hope you get some answers too, sometimes it feels like the medical profession should be there quicker to help, like a dedicated unit helping so we don't have to wait months or years...sorry, I think I'm rambling. I hope you get lots of great info and help :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: lisa..i hope you get some answers..

:hi: to everyone...short and sweet because i'm off to work


----------



## lilrojo

So you will have to remove my name from the BFP list... In my process of miscarrying.. for the second time.. in less than a year..


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> So you will have to remove my name from the BFP list... In my process of miscarrying.. for the second time.. in less than a year..

Oh hon. I am so sorry. There are no words, but know that we are all here for you.:cry:


----------



## sar0417

lil :cry: Im sorry to hear that. I can only imagine your pain xx


----------



## neffie

Gosh Lil....I'm so sorry. :cry: I really don't have the words for you, but know that you're in my thoughts. :hugs: We'll be here when you're ready to come back.


----------



## LiSa2010

logan, oh sweety, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*Lilrojo* - I'm so sorry for your loss...completely not fair...take your time to heal. I don't remove BFPs (unless you really want me to just let me know) but I have put an angel by your name in both threads. I just like to honor the life that you had even if it was only for a short time with you. Many hugs. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

lilrojo said:


> So you will have to remove my name from the BFP list... In my process of miscarrying.. for the second time.. in less than a year..

I'm so so sorry to hear this. I can only imagine what you're going through right now, we're all here for you, sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lil--I am so, so sorry hun to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :cry::hugs:


----------



## samiam

CD 31: No AF. BFN this morning.


----------



## LiSa2010

how many dpo are you? sorry for the bfn, it sucks, I know. :hugs:

Im on cd43 and no AF. I keep getting AF type cramps but they seem different and they come and go, it's never for more than an hour at a time. Im going to see the FS this Thursday and Im so excited and nervous.... I know I won't get answers that day but it's a stepping stone to getting answers. I can't wait.


----------



## loveanurse1

Lil..i pray you a speedy recovery in body and in spirit. Bless you hon
lisa/sam....still waiting on you both
grey and I are milling aroud waiting for our bfp..
:hi: everyone. off to bed to snooze..just took an anbien...so please excuse the typos.
will check on you all later:)


----------



## samiam

Lisa: I'm at either 17dpo or 14dpo depending on if I Oed on cd 14 or 17. I sure hope the fs has some answers for you! I'm seeing mine this afternoon before I fly out.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Lisa: I'm at either 17dpo or 14dpo depending on if I Oed on cd 14 or 17.

I hope either way you caught the egg andget your :bfp: in the next few days :D


----------



## XxSamBxX

Lil- i am sooo sorry to gear you sad news! you are in my thoughts :hugs:

Hiya ladies i just wanted to stop by and see how my lovelies are doing! :)


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*..hope you are doing ok
*lisa/sam*....i sure hope that the fs can help you both
*grey*..How is your tww coming
*morticia*...how are you coming along??

*afm*..work work and more work then school work on top of that.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone,

Love, Grey - fingers crossed for a bfp this month.

SamB - wow 9 weeks already, how you feeling?

Lil - I posted in your journal hun, so sad for you.

Lisa/Sam - hope you get answers soon, or better still, bfp's all round

Morticia - how you doing hun?

Wow, was almost going to say something about Neffie's TWW and then I remembered that she graduated. Fab isn't it. Hope she pops back in to see us :hi: neffie, how you doing?

AFM - cd5, AF gone. Was quite light this month, and no pms which I'm pleased about. I've been in quite a good mood throughout.
Just gearing myself up for the :sex: to start. Trying to decide what I can do to make it less stressful as DH went on a :sex: starvation last month, he just wasn't in the mood at all for weeks. Need to seduce him but usually he just pushes me away....
Need to think this through. :dohh:


----------



## XxSamBxX

NewToAllThis said:


> SamB - wow 9 weeks already, how you feeling?

I know!! i am feeling great as i had my scan yesterday and it was amazing so i am on :cloud9: right now but i have been a nervous wreck thinking every twinge is a mc :( how are you? x


----------



## NewToAllThis

XxSamBxX said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> SamB - wow 9 weeks already, how you feeling?
> 
> I know!! i am feeling great as i had my scan yesterday and it was amazing so i am on :cloud9: right now but i have been a nervous wreck thinking every twinge is a mc :( how are you? xClick to expand...

I'm good thanks, feeling quite positive about things at the moment.
I did pop over to to PAL thread and saw your scan pic, its beautiful. No wonder you are on :cloud9: it must be wonderful to see a baby moving around on screen. 

I can understand how you have been feeling, that's my main fear of being preggo again, the paralysing fear that something will go wrong again.
Wishing you all the best for the next 7 months or so x


----------



## sar0417

New: Planning a night or 2 away from the same environment normally gets my OH going :haha: 

AF gone yay! another week to go :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck* sar*
*new*...i pull out the stops sometimes..i think anna mentioned "adult" videos, what my dh aka "training videos" keep us posted
*moritcia*...:hi:
:wave: to anyone else
*anna* ....i miss you

afm..going to bed...my back aches.


----------



## neffie

:hi: Everyone,

Sam - I hope you had a good flight. How does it feel being back across the pond? How did things go at the FS?

Lisa - Ditto. Have you tested again? Sorry that your cycle is acting up, but glad that you're getting to see a FS tomorrow. Good luck. It's definitely a stepping stone, and I hope you get some answers real soon. :thumbup:

Love/Grey - I'm waiting for you guys to get your BFPs too. So hurry the heck up. :haha:

New - I hope you said good bye to the :witch: yesterday...at least for the next 9 months. :winkwink: I've got everything crossed for you this cycle. Catch that :bodyb:! Have you tried giving your OH a massage? Or like Love said, perhaps a few pornos may do the trick. The things TTC makes us do I tell ya. :wacko: As for me, I'm right here with you guys....not going anywhere, so you guys are stuck with me. :haha: I'm doing good, thanks for asking. :hugs:

Sar - Action time coming in a week. Good luck! 

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## samiam

Hi all! The flight was long and rotten, but I am here and the sea is lovely and it's nice to be with OH on this side of the world. No AF. No temp from this morning because I was on a plane. LIMBO. 

The FS refused to give me a preg test and was an ass in general. But he did seem impressed by my high temps and suggested that I could very well be up the duff right now. Gee, thanks, pal. And you're the specialist? When I get more of the blood test results, I will let you know what they say. I'll test again on TH if no AF. And yes, I may have Oed on cd 17, but that still makes me 1 day late today, so. . . Sigh.


----------



## GreyGirl

Fabulous scan pic SamB!
Thanks Neffie, I'm hoping to join you soon!
Sorry you couldn't temp Sam, must be frustrating being in limbo like that...hope it's a positive (geddit?) outcome soon!


----------



## samiam

Grey: Your chart still looks quite nice!


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..I'm sorry that the fs was and arse. I so hope you are preggers.
*grey*..your time for testing is coming soon
*neffie*..any m/s yet???glad to hear you are doing ok..i too hope i'm right behind you. it's been way too long since i've seen another :bfp: of my own.
*lisa*...keep posted..fx'd for you that something positive happens soon


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wishing all those due to test lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## shelleney

So so sorry Lilrojo :cry: 
My heart goes out to you sweetheart :hugs:
I am here if you need to talk :friends:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Love/Grey - hope you both caught those eggs and are brewing nice BFPs!

Sam/Lisa - sorry to hear you are both in Limboland still, it sucks! Hope both of your specialists can help you (or that you are hiding late BFPs).

Sar/New - make sure you get plenty of rest this week, coz next week is gonna be hard work! Hope you catch those eggies!

Hi to eveyone, and thinking of you all :hi:
xx


----------



## sar0417

Shell - Will do! I better start getting ideas prepared :thumbup: 

Neffie/Love - ty, hopefully i never need come bk to the OTWW again.


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies! :hugs: 
FS appt @ 3pm EST. so excited and nervous all at once lol

:dust: to all those testing soon :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Lisa, hope it all goes well, please keep us updated :D :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Good luck, Lisa! Please do let us know! :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sam - Any update? It sure sucks when people don't know how to do their jobs i.e. your FS. :gun:

Grey - Keep up those temps! :thumbup:

Love - I'm doing good, thanks. No m/s yet (knock on wood!). Hope it stays that way. ;) When are you testing?

Sar - I'm with you. No more OTWW for you, or any of the other gals. :winkwink:

Lisa - How did it go at the FS???

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all :wave:
*Lisa/Sam*...I hope you get some good news soon
*sar*..I hope we don't have to go back the otww
*neffie*...glad to hear you have no m/s ...I won't be testing probably until next weekend or so if af doesn't arrive first. 
*grey*...when are you testing???
*New* I hope you are relaxing and enjoying the time in the otww
:hi: to anyone I missed in this tww
afm: I have been in so much pain the last couple of days. It is the kind of pain i had with my cyst. I have a bad feeling I have a cyst on my rt ovary. I decided to keep my hair appt instead of going to the dr 's today. I woke up tonight though, with NO pain so maybe it was the kind that goes away. IF i get more pain tonight while at work, then I am going to the dr in am and getting an u/s. Praying it's not a cyst where i have to have my rt ovary remove because then all chances of ttc will be over for me. I am fervently praying to God for a miracle. I really want a :baby: I am not finished with my growing my family yet.


----------



## samiam

Neffie: No news. STILL. No AF, climbing temps still and another BFN yesterday. Beginning to worry that something is wrong. I hope this isn't actually a weird anovulatory cycle somehow. :( How are you feeling? 

Love: EEKS. That does not sound fun. I sure hope it's just cramps or some such normal thing. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey all! A few of us coming up for testing soon :) If my temps stay up I'll hopefully be testing Sunday or Monday...if I'm really good and my temps are still up i'll wait til Tuesday/Wednesday as my appointment is on Wednesday. My temps are still behaving, so I'm hopeful...but don't want to get my hopes up like I do every month. 
I've not really had any symptoms, except smellier gas than normal and more frequent (sorry if tmi) and the last 3 nights I've had really vivid and WEIRD dreams! (Last night included an apocolypse and corpses!)...I do occasionally have weird dreams like that, but not 3 nights in a row!


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!
here is how my appt went.
okay so definitely not preggers according to urine test. doc wants me to give AF until July 1st to arrive. if she doesnt arrive, I will go for blood testing July 1st and schedule another appt with him 2 weeks later for blood results and he will do an u/s. he said its normal after m/c for hormones to change and to miss a period. he doesnt want to diagnose me just yet thats the reason why he wants me to wait and see if I get AF on my own first. if i get AF on my own, I will be doing the cd3 & cd21 blood and schedule a follow up appt for results. at first i thought it was long but then I started thinking about it and said to myself, one month will fly by for me, and Im pretty sure that I will be getting AF way before that (hopefully), so I was fine with that date. it'll give me a couple of weeks to a month to get my body in better shape for :baby: my hubby at first was like thats a long wait too but I told what the doc said and he understood his reasons. 
so the wait begins..... dont think it will be too long before i get AF [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Amberyll23

LiSa--sorry about your BFN, but so happy to see that you are in good hands with an md and a plan of attack! That puts you one step closer to your forever baby! I too think June will fly by for you as it is the first real month of nice weather for fun in the sun! I hope AF comes sooner though so you can start your testing! Keeping my fx'd for you!

Grey--your chart is looking really good! Ill be keeping an eye out over the next week and hope I see a BFP from you! 

sam--sorry about your BFN, but your temps are really up there! I hope this is a delayed BFP for you! Also glad you had a safe flight back to Scotland and hope all is going well!

love--:hugs: I hope those are just routine women's cramps and nothing else! Keeping my fx'd that they don't return!

New/sar--hope all is going well with you ladies and that you are able to get some good :sex: sessions in to catch that egg!

:hi: to anyone I missed, I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## neffie

Sam - I hope it's not anovulatory either. Didn't you say your cycles were getting back to normal? How long was your longest cycle in the past? I'm feeling good, thanks. No m/s yet, although last night for a second my throat churned, and I could taste all of my dinner (yuck!!) It didn't last very long, so I sure hope it was an isolated incident. :winkwink:

Lisa - Sorry about the BFN, but so glad to see that your FS actually seems to know what he's doing. I know you have to wait a month, but from what I've heard that's pretty speedy in terms of seeing a FS. Hope it flies by for you. :thumbup:

Love - I hope your instinct is completely wrong, and those are just some isolated cramps. If the pain comes back, definitely go and get it checked out. I hope it doesn't though. :hugs: And good luck for when you test. Can't believe testing time is only a week away.

:hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## samiam

Neffie: My cycles are back to normal, or at least I thought so! The temperature pattern sure makes it look as if I ovulated, but we're now on cd34 and my longest cycle was 31 days. I'm just trying to chill out and forget about it and see what happens, at least until Sunday morning, when I will test again. I hope it's not a cyst or some other crazy thing. 

Glad you are feeling good. I hope you don't have loads of ms. Mine was bad the last time I was utd. :hugs:

Lisa: Hmm. I also wonder why he's making you wait. How many cycles has it been since the mc? I'm glad you saw someone and are getting some answers. Fingers crossed for your AF SOON!! :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you've been seen now Lisa, I know it'll be a while, but as you said, you can focus on keeping healthy and having a break. 
I hope your :bfp: is just a bit delayed and will show up tomorrow Sam!


----------



## GreyGirl

Is it a REALLY bad idea to test tomorrow?! It'll be 12dpo...my theory is that if it's a bfp but I have a chemical, I have more info to give to the DR at the appointment Wednesday...make sense? 
I think I want to test, I know it'll probably be a bfn...but I'll test every morning til Wednesday, unless the hag shows up of course, and if she does then it'll be perfect timing for help with the next cycle, so although I'm obviously hoping I'll be pregnant, I'm feeling positive either way right now :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

:test: :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> :test: :thumbup:

Thanks, I think I will do, depends on my temps tomorrow :) How are you doing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> :test: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, I think I will do, depends on my temps tomorrow :) How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm very well thanks Grey. Put official TTC'ing on the back burner for now. Not even using my cbfm, can't be doing with it all at the moment.
Think I'll wait til after my hols in July and revisit the docs myself.

Good luck for your appointment on Weds and hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## samiam

Grey--Those temps look pretty damned good! But just guard yourself. If you get a BFN, it may be a false negative, so keep up your PMA. :dust:


----------



## samiam

Yeah, cuz I'm sick of this eternal TWW and cuz the folks at BnB just keep ignoring my pleas for a huevo emoticon, I started this thread and they are still ignoring me. Maybe you girls could spread the word and chime in? https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/604002-emoticon-suggestion.html


----------



## loveanurse1

I agree* Grey*...:test:
*Sam/lisa*...I'm sorry your cycles are messing with your head and your body. I hope you both are preggers but just delayed in getting the :bfp:
*Neffie*...m/s is something that if i ever get pregnant again, that i will welcome..lol How's your other problem coming along??

off to work..have a great night ladies


----------



## shelleney

Did you :test: Grey?
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

I did test...a :bfn: :( That on it's own would be ok, I'd be alright, but my temp dipped this morning, I'm nevous now :(


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your BFN. But its still early days at 12DPO. I didnt get my BFP til 18DPO. You are still in with a great chance, as long as the witch stays away. FXd for you :dust:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Yeah, cuz I'm sick of this eternal TWW and cuz the folks at BnB just keep ignoring my pleas for a huevo emoticon, I started this thread and they are still ignoring me. Maybe you girls could spread the word and chime in? https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/604002-emoticon-suggestion.html

I'll join in :)


----------



## samiam

Grey: Shelley's right. Still early days! Temps dip and rise and yours is well above the cover line still.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) I've had no cramping or anythingyet, just hoping I'm still gonna be pregnant this month. If I was, the baby would be born the month my husband and I celebrate being together 5 years (married 2 next month). 
How are you both doing? Sam? Your temps are still looking great!


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear that *Grey*...but it's not over until the fat hag shows up on her broom stick.
*lisa/sam*....How are you two doing?? I hope to get on here one day and see your :bfp: announcement soon.

:wave: everyone
afm..i am off to the beach for some r&r


----------



## neffie

Sam/Lisa - Hope you guys get some answers soon...more like a BFP. The waiting is torture.

p.s. Sam, I agree about the huevo emoticon....why are they ignoring the request??? :growlmad: It would be so cool to have one.

Grey - Sorry about the BFN, but as the other girls said, it's still early days. Try and keep up the PMA. I hope this is it for you! :flower:

Love - While I'm not welcoming m/s with open arms, I definitely won't be complaining if I get it. Although I sure hope it stays away. This may sound strange, but I've only thrown up twice in my life (I know!), and I can still remember the feeling. :sick: No one enjoys throwing up, but I'm particularly bad at it. As for the other problem, not doing too good. When I told my ObGyn about it, she said it's going to get 'interesting' i.e. a lot worse as things move further along. It's nerve wrecking thinking about the pain as things progress, but I'm just taking it one day at a time, and not trying to get ahead of myself. How's work coming along for you? Are your folks behaving? :haha: Enjoy the day at the beach.

Have a good weekend everyone else. :wave:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, you ladies are the best :D 
I hope the m/s stays away too for you guys, being sick is horrible, but I almost welcome the nasuea if it means everything is normal...
I hope tomorrow my temps go back up :S


----------



## lilrojo

Hey there ladies..hope your all doing well.. Good luck to those testing soon.. Cant wait to be back here after a bit.. hoping I will ovulate earlier this month after my mc.. but we will see.. 

Hope you all have a great weekend..


----------



## loveanurse1

*Neffie*,,i understand your sentiments about m/s. Here's my take on it. I know some women never get it and carry to full term, but with my first two pregnancies I had it, with my last one with the twins, i had nausea no real sickness and I felt like it was a sign that something wasn't right. Lo and behold, it wasn't. It was just me and my subconscious talking i guess. anyway, i hope the other problem heals before the constipation of the third trimester kicks in..yikes.
*sam/lisa*...hope you too are meshing along well in limbo land
*grey*...waiting for your :bfp:
*lil..*you have such a great positive attitude, i'm proud of you
:hi: to everyone else
afm..went to the beach and it was great..going again tomorrow. have to get there extra early as it's Memorial weekend and people come out to celebrate GAY pride. :wohoo: :) My friend and I went and had fun just relaxing. Anyone know why Memorial Weekend is when gays come out to party?? I don't mean it in a bad way at all. I'm just plain curious. Has something happened in the past on Memorial weekend that I don't know about??????


----------



## samiam

Huge temp dip today means that AF is on her way. It also means that I probably didn't O when I think I did, or when FFF thinks I did. Sigh. Very depressed about it all.


----------



## GreyGirl

Me too Sam, I think we're going to be cycle buddies this cycle coming...I had a dip today and it's low enough I didn't even test this morning :( :hugs: to you :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sam & Grey, no words needed xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: Sam and Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam/Grey*..I am so sorry that you both had to experience this awful rollercoaster ride this month. I hope that if af does truly show her face that both of you ladies can find something to help you relax and get back on that horse for next month.
*Grey*..i hope your appt with your dr can yield some results for you. 
This ttc is so very upsetting emotionally. I am really trying not to think about it at all this month. I am trying everything in my power to find other things to think about. I have been staying busy working myself to death and then off time is with the girls and my friend lying in the sun. I also have been writing paper after paper for school. I am so scared to go to the dr this week over this pain in my ovary/back area. If it is a cyst I am praying it's the fluid filled kind that can be popped not the kind I had before. I am waiting it out as the pain is not constant but comes and goes.
If af doesn't show up by next weekend sat/sun I will test. I almost don't want to test on sat as I am going out with the girls and want to enjoy myself and not be negative or what not..so we shall see.
Happy Sunday all...I have to work tonight so i am trying to lounge by the pool with my babies.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love, hoping that your pain is not a cyst... :hugs: to you.


----------



## grandbleu

*Sam* and *Grey* - Sorry for the disappointing temps :hugs:

*Love* - Take care hon...I sincerely hope that this pain is nothing serious but definitely go and have it checked out - good luck...I know it's scary.

*Lil* - How're you doing? I hope your cycle comes right back.


----------



## loveanurse1

just wanted to say that the first week in the tww seems to fly by but the second seems to drag..I am now starting to lose my patience. Hopefully i'll be distracted with work as i am working all week


----------



## samiam

I'm out. AF showed up this morning. Oh well. Another egg gone. And still no huevo emoticon. :growlmad:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Sam :hugs:
xx


----------



## sar0417

Lisa - good to see you hav a pma and sorry for the bfn

Sam - big :hugs: keep smiling! 

Grey - :hugs: fxd for you 

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> I'm out. AF showed up this morning. Oh well. Another egg gone. And still no huevo emoticon. :growlmad:

So sorry Sam :hugs: 
I have posted on there too...does seem weird a sperm one but not an egg...


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: Sam..I'm sorry you had to wait so long to finally get an answer


----------



## neffie

Sam - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Grey - I hope you get some positive answers at the doctor's this week. Sorry about the temp dip, but it's not over until the witch arrives.

Love - I so hope that your pain is not cyst related. :nope: My 2 cents of advice is to get it checked out just to be on the safe side. It's probably nothing serious, but at least it will put your mind at ease. :hugs:

Lil - :hi:. Hope you're feeling better, and that your cycle gets back to normal quickly.

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :)
Temp still low today, no af yet...but I'm not holding my breath. I have a feeling she'll come tonight or tomorrow. If she's going to come, I hope it's before my appointment, so if they were going to do a scan then they can.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Sorry the witch got you sam.. Big hugs.. 

Love-hope this second half of the wait goes by fast..

Grey-your not out till the witch shows her face... fxed she wont..

AFM-Im doing good.. started up my cbfm again and have an appt at the drs. for tomorrow.. excited and nervous.. its with a new dr... will let you all know how it goes.. cant wait.. hoping for some real help.. just dtd and waiting for a high and or peak.. thinking I will ovulate earlier.. I hope.. :) Hope you all have had a great weekend.. :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies...

sam, Im so sorry the witch got you :hugs: 

love, i feel the same way about the second week of TWW, I hope the end of this second week comes with a :bfp: :thumbup:

grey, any updates? FXed Af stays away :hugs: 

lil, Im so glad to hear you are doing good. you sound so positive and optimistic. I hope you O earlier sweety :hugs: Im glad you are seeing a new doc. praying he/she is way better than your last... :hugs: good luck at your appt today :hugs:

afm: no AF yet. thought she was going to come on this weekend cuz I had been getting AF cramps on and off all weekend, but nothing :nope: oh well, Im going to enjoy not having her for now but Im really hoping she makes her entrance soon so I can go forward with testing :thumbup:

hope you all had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm out. I'm just behind Sam. The :witch: showed up today :( I guess timing couldn't be better because my appointment is tomorrow, hopefully they'll help me out. 
Hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry the witch got you, Grey. But at least you are ready for your appointment tomorrow.
Good luck :hugs:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry the witch got you grey.. Hope your appt goes well and you get some answers tom.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey..Let us know how you get on at your appointment


----------



## neffie

:hugs: Grey. Hope you get some positive answers at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: grey, sorry the witch got you :hugs:

let us know how your appt went... :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Grey:  Sorry about the witch, honey. I was too sad yesterday to comment much, but I am better today. Hope your appointment goes well. :hugs:

Lisa: Anything? Have you considered drinking parsley tea?


----------



## LiSa2010

nope no AF yet.... I was thinking of doing something to bring on AF.... 
does parsley tea help with bringing on AF?


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, turns out my period arriving yesterday was perfect! He's given me clomid which he wants me to take CD2-6, so can start today! HE's given me 3 months worth and if I'm not pregnant by then, he's going to do an ovarian drill - so I really hope I am before then! I'm really hoping the Clomid works and I can finally be pregnant, anyone had any experience of taking this? 
My husband has to do a 'specimin' which he's not happy with...
They did a blood test today, should have results next week. They also want to do one on CD21 and 28...


----------



## LiSa2010

oh im so glad your appt went well... Ive never taken clomid before. it's suppose to help you O sooner right? I'll be doing the cd3 & cd21 blood test too Im just waiting for AF to arrive.... :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> oh im so glad your appt went well... Ive never taken clomid before. it's suppose to help you O sooner right? I'll be doing the cd3 & cd21 blood test too Im just waiting for AF to arrive.... :hugs:

Hope your blood tests go well too :) 
It's supposed to, yeah. He said I should now ovulate between CD14 and 21!!!!! 21 has been my earliest up til now, would be amazing! Maybe I'll have a chance of getting some more :sex: if I can just say it's a week's window for sure, because it won't be a case of I could ovulate between cd21 and 44!!!


----------



## lilrojo

My appt went really well, he told me that two miscarriages in a row is enough of a reason to start looking into things, so I have a us set up for the 28th, after my next af.. and bloods for the same day.. He said he could do it yesterday but things may be a bit off since I just had my mc... He checked my throid and said it was fine.. and told me I would probably be a good candidate for clomid, so Im expecting that for the cycle after.. 

Now if I do get my BFP before the 28th, he will have me come in the same day as I tested and do my hcg levels and progesterone and start me on supplementation if my levles are low.. 

So I now have a plan.. and lots of HOPE!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

It's great to have hope isn't it Lil?! I finally have some too now this month, finally got seen :D

We've discussed diet and exercise before on this thread, just wanted to let you know, I've started a TTC group called "Let's get fit and fertile!" Feel free to join if you want to have somewhere specifically for that kind of thing 

Roll on all our :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, just popping in to see how you are all doing!

Sam--so sorry the hag showed! :hugs: Hopefully this coming month will be the one! FX'd for you!

lil--posted in the PAL thread, but repeating here, I am totally stoked for you that you had such a wonderful appointment and now have a plan in place!

Grey--I am so happy for you too! I had a feeling he would put you on Clomid. That is what my doctor was about to put me on due to the late ovulation. It should definately help you with your :sex: timing. I am so excited for this positive step for you!

Lisa--Hope AF comes for you soon hun. Not sure what can bring on AF though. 

love--thinking of you hun, hope your tww is going by more quickly with a BFP at the end!

:hi: to anyone I missed, and lets go June BFPS!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--I am so happy for you too! I had a feeling he would put you on Clomid. That is what my doctor was about to put me on due to the late ovulation. It should definately help you with your :sex: timing. I am so excited for this positive step for you!

Thank you :) I thought/hoped he would! I just want something to help! I hope it does help with the timing, and that we fall pregnant within the 3 months! How are you doing?


----------



## Amberyll23

I am doing wonderful, thank you for asking hun! We just found out yesterday that we are expecting a little girl :cloud9:, and we are going to call her Mary Grace for my DH's late grandmother and my mother (Baby Grace for short!). I have an echocardiogram ultrasound next monday to make sure little Grace's heart is ok (I have gestational diabetes and apparently that can cause heart issues), so after that stressful hurdle, we should be ok, for a while at least!

I really am so excited for you, I was excited when my doctor explained to me about clomid and that it was my next step and how much it would help regulate my cycles and help me get my bfp. Fx'd hun! Fingers double-crossed!!


----------



## loveanurse1

Amber..congrats on baby Grace
Grey and Lil..i posted on other thread

:hi: to everyone..

feeling low..pre-af blues on me..just wanna cry...I know it's early but feel out already???
cramped a bit last night at work..so i expect the hag on fri or sat


----------



## shelleney

Grey - congrats on such a great appointment, and your clomid prescription. What a positive step forward. I trully hope it works for you!

Love - i hope the hag stays away for you and you get your BFP at the weekend

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Grey.. and yes its wonderful to have hope... my new dr is also talking about clomid for me.. since I ovulate late too.. cd 20-21... not expecting it till the end of july though.. since my tests are going to be done right after this upcoming af.. Im to the point that I just want my forever baby number 2 that it doesnt matter when it happens.. :) So happy for you.. hope it all helps and gets you your sticky forever baby..


----------



## loveanurse1

Posted in the other thread....AF HERE... I'm out..CD 23??????WHERE THAT CAME FROM IDK??????....sick of it all....
going for u/s this afternoon to check to see if i have a cyst

hope everyone else is faring better


----------



## Amberyll23

:hugs: Oh Love, so sorry AF has shown up, and so early too! Nasty Hag! I hope your u/s goes well today and that there is no cyst. Do you get to see the doctor today also? Are short cycles possible after the surgery you had? I would probably be on the phone with my gyn, that is very unusual.


----------



## neffie

Grey/Lil - So glad your appointments went well. :thumbup: Keep up the PMA...your BFPs are not too far away.

Love - So sorry that AF got you. I hope you get some positive answers at the docs today. Definitely ask them about the shorter cycle, especially this is not your normal pattern. Sending you :hugs:

Lisa - Sorry that the hag still hasn't shown up. Are you going to have the doctor prescribe you something to bring her on, or are you going to wait it out a bit longer?

:wave: Sar, New, Sam, & anyone I missed.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: Love sorry the witch got you early. good luck at the scan today :hugs:

neffie, yea Im just going to wait it out, Im not going to ask him for anything to bring on AF, I've decided to just have her come on her own.


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> Posted in the other thread....AF HERE... I'm out..CD 23??????WHERE THAT CAME FROM IDK??????....sick of it all....
> going for u/s this afternoon to check to see if i have a cyst
> 
> hope everyone else is faring better

So so sorry Love, no words of wisdom, just a hug :hugs:

I'll be keeping everything crossed for your u/s - please keep us informed. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Love. Good luck with your scan today :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Neffie - I hope so! How you doing? 
Good luck Love :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> I am doing wonderful, thank you for asking hun! We just found out yesterday that we are expecting a little girl :cloud9:, and we are going to call her Mary Grace for my DH's late grandmother and my mother (Baby Grace for short!). I have an echocardiogram ultrasound next monday to make sure little Grace's heart is ok (I have gestational diabetes and apparently that can cause heart issues), so after that stressful hurdle, we should be ok, for a while at least!
> 
> I really am so excited for you, I was excited when my doctor explained to me about clomid and that it was my next step and how much it would help regulate my cycles and help me get my bfp. Fx'd hun! Fingers double-crossed!!

I'm glad you didn't have to go as far as clomid, that's great! Congrats on expecting a girl, what a lovely name! :D I hope all goes well with her heart scan, can't believe how fast all the femmes fetales graduates are progressing!


----------



## loveanurse1

posted in other thread..too much to write..thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers..you all are wonderful


----------



## sar0417

Grey and Lil - Good luck with the clomid. Im going start looking into that soon!

:hi: neffie, amb, sam, love, shell, new, lisa and every1 else :hugs:

Ive ovulated today :happydance: Hope I caught that egg! So much for charting though, I never did it!

TWW time again :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

sar0417 said:


> Grey and Lil - Good luck with the clomid. Im going start looking into that soon!
> 
> :hi: neffie, amb, sam, love, shell, new, lisa and every1 else :hugs:
> 
> Ive ovulated today :happydance: Hope I caught that egg! So much for charting though, I never did it!
> 
> TWW time again :thumbup:

Think I ov tomorrow - we can be 2WW buddies :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sar, dont get clomid yet though hopefully soon... have a us and blood tests done first...

I dont o for 8-9 more days...your 1st week will be over by then... lol

Good luck, fxed for you both!


----------



## sar0417

New - yay! Good luck with catching that egg today :thumbup:

Lil - Hope the bloods and us go as well as they can for u :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Grey - I hope Clomid does the trick for you. I'm glad that it's going to help you with early ovulation. I'm doing good, thanks for asking. Have my 1st scan coming up next week, so getting excited and nervous at the same time.

Sar/New - Hope you guys caught that :bodyb:!

Lil - Good luck on your u/s and blood tests. When are they scheduled for?

Love - :hugs:

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,

Im back and with a bfp this morning! Totally terrified....

How are we all? Xx


----------



## grandbleu

Congrats *Sparkle*...lovely Sunday news!!! What are the details...did you conceive on your second honeymoon to the Maldives??? :kiss:


----------



## sparkle

It must have been after as I got my period when we were in the Maldives! But I haven't been tracking at all. I had some depressing news at the gyne and we'd kind of decided to stop trying. I'm just holding on to getting to 6 weeks as that's what I've been finding so tricky...


----------



## grandbleu

Here's some extra sticky dust :dust: - Definitely make that call 1st thing tomorrow to get looked after right away.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Sparkle! You deserve it, Hun xx


----------



## neffie

Congrats Sparkle!!! So happy for you. H&H 9 months. :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Sparkle! That's excellent news, hope all goes well for you :D


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Sparke... H & H 9 months... stick baby stick... I just had my second mc.. so I will also be terrified when I get preg again.. Good luck

Neffie-My us and blood tests are for the 28th... after my next af.. so not too far away.. and hopefully i wont need to go.. but if I do at least I will be on the fringe of some answers..

CD 14 today.. another high on the cbfm.. so just waiting and bding..


----------



## LiSa2010

huge congrats Sparkle :bfp: :bfp: Im sending you lots of baby dust and hope your little bean sticks :dust: :hugs: H&H 9 months..

lil, I hope you O and catch that eggy!!!

:hi: everyone! hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Congrats Sparkle!!! That is great news! :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Congrats sparkle!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months :thumbup:

Hope you are all doing well! 3dpo today! fxd for some February babies!! :baby:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh wow, congrats Sparkle...

H&H 9 months... :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Posted in the PAL forum, but posting here too. :happydance:Congratulations Sparkle!:happydance: So happy for you and sending lots of sticky dust your way!! :dust:


----------



## bethenasia

Congrats to all of the :bfp:s since I've been away!

Let me start by saying I'm sorry. I left you guys high and dry in the middle of my drama with my super SUPER long cycle. Last you guys heard was that I may have had a bfp or it may have been an evap. Well, it was an evap. All of the tests I took for 3 months were all bfn. My period finally came on the 30th of May, just a few days before my birthday. What a lovely birthday present. Not. 

So that means my last cycle was about 3 months long. The witch came around CD90-ish. Oh well. On to the next cycle...

I hope you ladies forgive me for disappearing like that. I was feeling some SMA with no answers for myself and then I started feeling negative thoughts towards some of you lucky ladies and I hated that. Therefore I stayed away. 

BUT I'm back and I am genuinely happy for all of the good news and I am honestly hopeful for all of you who are waiting for the good news. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad to have you back beth :) sorry about the long cycle :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: Beth! welcome back!
replied to you on the OTWW thread.. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

how's everyone doing in this 2ww?


----------



## neffie

Beth - Welcome back!

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back Beth!
sorry to hear about your long cycle. Hope this cycle is the one!!
xx


----------



## sar0417

:hi: beth!

Grey - Im doing well thank you! Havent charted my temps or anything this time.. again! im 6dpo today and the only symptoms I have noticed is that ive woke with a sore throat.. but OH has a cold! 

I am going to test at 14dpo on 17th June because its OH birthday then so it would be extra special if it was my month :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

gl to you saro...that would be a lovely surprise


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. well I will be back to the tww by sat.. got my peak today on my cbfm.. so will o today or tomorrow.. thinking tom. but you never know i guess.. so counting sat as 1dpo.. so excited.. hope i catch this little eggy right away..

Good luck to you all..


----------



## GreyGirl

Are you liking not charting sar? I'd be driving myself crazy!


----------



## sar0417

Lil - Good luck catching that egg!

Grey - I like it but now im starting to wish I had something to go off. I have absolutely no clues about it :shrug: just going wait until 17th.. hope for the best. Its making me less obssessed with symptom spotting :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

sar0417 said:


> Lil - Good luck catching that egg!
> 
> Grey - I like it but now im starting to wish I had something to go off. I have absolutely no clues about it :shrug: just going wait until 17th.. hope for the best. Its making me less obssessed with symptom spotting :thumbup:

I know what you mean...that's exactly why I force myself to keep charting...I just panic if I think I don't know what's happening with my body!


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..you are not the only one..i rely on the +opk's to know what is going on with my body..although i have figured some new clues out to when i am approaching o time but the opks are my real clue. it makes me feel like i have some sort of control over things:) without being too obsessed


----------



## lilrojo

2dpo for me.. just waiting and waiting some more..

Good luck to you all..


----------



## samiam

Lil & Grey: How are you? 3dpo for me. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..you are in the tww already????..now i know my cycles have really changed..i was hitting o day a few days to a week before you, now that i have these shorter cycles, i have no idea what to think...good luck to you hun
*lil/grey*..gl to you both as well..


----------



## samiam

Love: Yours may have changed, but mine did too. My O date has been shifting so that I O closer to the full moon, whereas before I was Oing closer to the new moon. The shift is a positive thing, according to people who believe in lunaception, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-I am also 3dpo today.. when are you planning on testing.. me im testing on monday or tuesday..

Grey-how are you doing..?

Good luck ladies..


----------



## samiam

Lil: I'm not going to test early this cycle at all. I was so hopeful last cycle and the repeated BFNs really crushed me. So I am going to wait it out and since my luteal phase is normally around 16 days, I've got another almost-two weeks. :dust: for you, though!


----------



## loveanurse1

sam that is a nice long lp..my is anywhere 10-12days


----------



## samiam

Love:  Thanks hon. I like that it's nice and long, but it does make for a LONG TWW! How are you feeling today?


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-that is a nice lp... mine is also only 10-12 days.. normally 11.. this month might be 12 we will see.. good luck for you too.. and I get not testing early.. such heartache when all you see if BFNs...


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..i am feeling ok today. I am taking a few days off from work. I needed a break. This darn englishII online class is kicking my butt, but i think the instructor actually likes my posts..we'll see..lol...I'm hoping a break is what i need to relax. Who knows the relaxation around o days might just be the thing to help us this month but i'm trying not to dwell on it. I am just having fun with my dh right now and keep telling myself if it's time and he wants it we'll do it, but if it's time and he doesn't and we don't have :sex: then so be it. I hear ya on the long tww. Mine is usually 11days but last two months it's been a 12day lp for me.
How are you doing? I was looking at the moon last night and you are right. Wed is our full moon night. Maybe that'll be o day and we'll both have some good luck

*Lil*..how are you doing..keeping yourself busy trying not to worry about the tww i hope
*grey*..fx you are o'ing soon
:hi: to everyone else.
*neffie, shell, amber sparkle,bean *hope you all are doing well and anyone else i've missed
off to bed soon


----------



## kiki04

Well I think I am offically hitting the tww now as today is "classified" as O day but that being said I cant confirm that since it is my first cycle after loss. My chart isnt showing an O yet but there was 3 days I didnt test so it could very well have been my O time :shrug: Technically putting me at a few dpo without even knowing it. Or this could be annovulatory this month too :shrug: I had some spotting 2 days ago on cd 18 I think it was so who know what that was :shrug: Only time will tell and we shall see if I get a bfp before af even arrives after loss!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats on getting back into the 2ww Sam! I don't know how close I am behind you...I could technically O any day now according to the clomid prediction by the Dr, but not +opk yet.


----------



## samiam

Love: Online English classes can be a pain in the butt! I should know! :) Hang in there girl. I think you have the right approach to it all this month. Just try to enjoy your OH and let nature take its course. After all, we're supposed to be more into the :sex: and our OHs are supposed to be turned on by the pheromones we give off right around that big O time. One of the things I read suggested not wearing perfume or heavily scented body lotions around O and, even though it could be in my head, I think it has definitely 
increased OH's lust factor! :blush: Who knows, right? 

Grey:  Just make sure you keep shagging! I NEVER get a + on an OPK. Short surge. I thought it was my hormones, but as they've all been tested, it's clearly a short surge! Looking forward to having you in here with us for the nail-biting tww. :hugs:

AFM: FFF has changed her mind and I'm now on 3dpo today. It's all good. We did the deed a lot over the weekend and my physical signs suggested Friday or Sat O. Sat might even be better for O since we were apart until TH, so that gives us better chances. Of course now the wait is a bit longer. . . humph.


----------



## lilrojo

Darn that ff.. hope the 2ww flies by sam...

Love-happy to hear your getting a nice relaxed break from work.. sometimes thats all it takes.. fxed for you..

Grey-Fxed you o soon and join us in this wait..

AFM-4dpo today.. seems to be going slow.. but I have been keeping myself busy.. well as busy as I can.. not symptom spotting at all.. last month I had none and got my BFP so we will see at the end.. Come Monday or Tuesday I will have the answers.. happy my weekend if full of fun activities as to help me keep my mind off it all..


----------



## samiam

Lil: It's always good to keep busy!! Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Hi girls,

*Love *- so so sorry you've been down in the dumps and have been suffering again with a cyst. Hope you are starting to feel better and more positive again ready for the next TWW.

*Lil* - hooray for Peak on CBFM, how would we manage without them - its a good sign that your body is on its way back to normal, so keep up that PMA!

*Grey *- how is the Clomid going? Hope its not making you feel too :sick:, I know it can do that.

*Sam *- we are poles apart on our cycles now, need another cycle buddy! Hope its going well though and you are staying calm.

*Kiki *- welcome :hi: - sending you lots of PMA for the TWW

*Sar *- you are getting close to testing - hope this is your month hun

*Neffie *- We love you being here - I think I would be upset if you abandoned us in our 'hour of need' :hugs:

*Shell *- Nice to see you - good luck for your scan. Are you finding out or staying team :yellow:? My guess is :pink:

*Grand *- hope you and your baby *BOY* are well... :happydance:

Last but not least - *sparkle * - congrats again hun, hope you're well :happydance:

Hope I've not forgotten anyone, :hi:, if I have.

*AFM *- So sorry to have neglected you the last couple of weeks - I have been busy with work and busy socialising too :happydance:

Work has been intense, trying to learn a new job from the start, I have been coming home exhausted and unable to sit on the computer at home when I have done it all day.. but it is going well and I am starting to enjoy it now that I know what I am doing! :dohh:

Weight loss is going well too, lost 5lb now - although don't think weigh in tomorrow will go so well as I drank copious amounts of wine on Friday night (I blame the stresses of the week!) and therefore only wanted junk food on Saturday to help me recover - have been cutting back since yesterday so here's hoping I can do some damage limitation!!!

Off to visit my friend tonight who had a baby boy on Sunday morning. 9lb 2.5oz!! Saw her in the supermarket on Saturday afternoon so don't think it was a long labour, there was no hint of it then. Off to find out the gory details (and a cuddle of course).
Its funny, other peoples babies no longer bother me, its pregnant people I still have an issue with.

Oh yes, and I'm 10dpo today and determined not to test. Testing is :ban:

Anyways, thats enough for now - off for my healthy tea :wave:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks New...

Happy to hear things are going well for you... good job on not testing.. wish I had that willpower... :) wow 9lbs thats a nice big sized baby.. hope you have a great time and a nice snuggle.. and I get the pregnant ppl bothering you yet.. they do me too.. my sister is preg. and I hate seeing her.. feel so bad cuz im happy for her.. but just seeing that belly sometimes.. makes me sad..


----------



## sar0417

Yay! Its nice to see you are all getting back into the TWW!! 

Good Luck Ladies :hugs:

Im 11dpo and still havent tested!! Im shocked! Testing on Friday the OHs birthday so I will pop on and let you know what i got! :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Just dropping by to say hello. Good luck to everyone who is testing soon. Sending tons of :dust: your way. Hope we have a bunch of lovely BFPs in the making. :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. hope your doing well...

just waiting and waiting here.. one more week.. 5dpo..


----------



## samiam

Lil: Sigh. It is SUCH a long wait, isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Yes Sam, way too long.. lol.. 

Seem like we are always in a tww while ttc..


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*, I read a poem by sylvia plath..and omg..it took me forever to decipher it, but i did eventually get it, or at least i think i did. it was about her being upset over being as big as an elephant and pregnant. How weird is that, that I had to read that???? Anyway, so far I have been doing well in the class. Poetry though is not my forte, give me the short stories anyday. I also am dreading the drama portion of the class. I don't want to read oedipus rex..:grr:
I feel o pains, o'd unaturally early last month, hit my +opk cd12last month o'd cd13...so far -opk but feel the o pains from my cyst. That's how it started around o time last month so we shall see what the next few days bring.
started my vacation today..not doing anything special. relaxing by the pool, going to the beach, taking the girls to gulfarium to see sharks and dolphins, oh and taking my eldest to get her first bra:cry: on fri and her first pedi..


----------



## samiam

Lil: It's too bad that BnB doesn't have an online scrabble game or some such thing for those of us in the tww! 

Love: Ah yes, the Plath poem about being pregnant. . . It's a classic. Maybe it's foreshadowing for you, my dear! I really like that poem, actually. It makes me feel less alone in my ttc. So do you think you are about to O? Glad you're on vacation. Sounds like fun stuff with your girls! :hugs:

AFM: Here's the poem for the rest of you. Maybe it will entertain you a bit while in the tww.

_Sylvia Plath - Metaphors

I'm a riddle in nine syllables,
An elephant, a ponderous house,
A melon strolling on two tendrils.
O red fruit, ivory, fine timbers!
This loaf's big with its yeasty rising.
Money's new-minted in this fat purse.
I'm a means, a stage, a cow in calf.
I've eaten a bag of green apples,
Boarded the train there's no getting off._


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..I would love for that poem to be a sign:) of wonderous things to come for all of us 
*ladies*..how do you interpret this poem?????i'd love to hear your versions.


----------



## loveanurse1

oh and online scrabble would be fun:)


----------



## lilrojo

That would be great wouldnt sam.. something fun.. maybe uno.. lol..


----------



## samiam

Lil:  Anything new? Are you still testing on Monday? 

AFM: I don't know what's up with me, but I've been very moody the past few days and exhausted. I'm hoping that those are good signs, but I don't want to count my chickens before they are hatched, so. . .


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww now...not as exciting as it should be, since I've not had any sex since Monday and I ovulated Thursday. I'm gutted. Not much else to say. Clomid worked though :(


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, wanted to stop in (hope you don't mind) and let you know that I am thinking of you all! I read this thread every day, cheering you all on! I hope that those testing soon get their BFPs!

Grey--I am so glad to hear that Clomid appears to have worked for you this month. I know that it is frustrating on the BDing front, but at least you know that clomid is working, and you can have a reliable O! I'm still keeping positive for you and hope that Monday did the trick and you get your BFP this cycle!

Lil--good luck with your testing, praying for a BFP for you too!

sam--hope the TWW is moving quickly for you with a BFP at the end as well!

love--hope you are doing well hun and that your nice break has given you some much needed R&R! I wish I could share input on the poems, but I am horrible on interpreting poetry! 

sar--good luck testing today! C'mon BFP!

New--congrats on the weight loss! That is fabulous! Also glad to hear that work is going so well, even though it is exhausting! 

I hope everyone has a relaxing friday and wonderful weekend!


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-not much new.. got into it with my dh last night, which happened last month too at the same time, maybe thats a sign lol.. would be nice but not fun to argue.. im thinking i will test on monday.. im 7dpo today and monday i will be 10.. monday or tuesday for sure.. wed. im due on for af.. so should be reliable by tues.. so not sure.. mon or tues depending how i feel i guess..


----------



## neffie

New/Sar - Have you guys tested yet??? I'm waiting on some BFP news!!

Sam - Interesting metaphors!! Took me back to my English Lit. class days. Hope the exhaustion is caused due to what I think it is. :winkwink:

Love - Have a fab weekend with the girls! By the way, I want to know how you interpreted the poem. :winkwink:

Grey - I'm still staying positive for you, and hope you caught that :bodyb:. :flower:

Lil - I hope your BFP news is going to come within the next couple of days!

Lisa - Hope you're doing well. Did AF ever show up?

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## samiam

Lil: I hear you on the getting into it. I feel completely moody this cycle. Super happy one minute, weepy or cross the next. Who knows. . . Very excited for you to test! Any symptoms, or are you not SS?

Neffie: We were posting at the same time! I also hope the tiredness is ahem, well, you know. How are you feeling?


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sam.. Trying not to ss.. dont really have much.. and didnt really last month either.. Im nervous to test.. ya know obviously I want my bfp but after 2 mc's it gets harder.. but trying to stay positive.. if im not then I go to the dr on the 28th.. so we will see in a few days.. I feel the same moody.. last night I cried at a movie that prob wouldnt have been that sad.. just overall emotional.. 

Thanks Neffie.. I hope so.. Hope your doing well...


----------



## neffie

Doing good Sam, thanks for asking. The sickness has kicked in this week, and the queasiness seems to be my tag along 'buddy' these days. I'm taking it as a good sign though. I just hope the throwing up doesn't surface any time! Have a scan next week, so hoping we'll get to see our little one again. When are you testing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Tested this morning and :bfn: - think I'm off to the docs next week, I've had enough...


----------



## neffie

New - :hugs:. So sorry to hear that, but you're still in with a chance if AF hasn't shown. I hope that's the case, and it's just a late BFP in the making. If not, I hope you get some answers at the docs next week. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..:hugs: hun..I hope the dr can help you out
*Neffie*..to me the poem is how frustrated she has become with her advanced pregnant state. She describes herself as an elephant, a melon on two tendrils, etc etc. she says she ate a bag of green apples. Green apples (which i happen to love) are more tart and sour than red ones are, so from there i gather she is unhappy. She says she has boarded the train and can't get off, which means she is too far gone to do anything about it. 
I hope the m/s doesn't get too terrible for you.
Sam would be better at interpreting this poem than i but that is what i have gathered from this poem. *Help me out here sam*..is that a correct interpretation???


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry new... Hope you get some answers at the drs..


----------



## samiam

Love: I think you are spot-on, lady! I also love green apples. As far as interpretation of the poem, I must confess that I am a writer myself and I don't really agree with dissecting a poem. Sometimes a poem is written in such a way as to give an image or because of the sound of the words together, not because the writer was thinking of some secret metaphor. But the title, Metaphors, gives us a clue to this poem. A metaphor, by definition is the joining together of two seemingly different things in such a way as to make a new thing. Doesn't that sound like the process of making a baby? :)

New: I'm sorry you are so frustrated. Make those damned doctors help you! :bodyb:

Neffie: Sorry you are feeling ill, but I think it's a good sign!

Lil: I can see how you'd be nervous, but hang in there. Glad I'm not the only emotional one this week!


----------



## loveanurse1

oh *sam*..i agree with you one hundred percent..i don't think poems shouldn't be dissected either, especially by me lol...green apples..yum:)...now if i could just get my dh's sperm and my egg to make a metaphor together....lol...i do have to say i think it's coming..my opk is getting darker..(i test more than once a day) and my saliva scope had full ferns..:wohoo:..so we will be getting busy :winkwink: more today and tomorrow and so on and so forth..lol
oh and *sam and lil*...we all have our moody moments..remember mine this last month..it was particularly brutal..let us hope it's for a good reason:)


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry you're feeling sick Neffie, hope it passes soon :D
Sorry New :hugs: I hope the Dr can help you :hugs:


----------



## sar0417

Sorry new :hugs:

I didnt need to test guys.. :witch: came and got me! :cry:

Im going the doctors too.. :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*sar*..so sorry to here that the bloody :witch: showed...I hope you also yield some results from a visit to the dr..:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Sar :( :hugs:

Well...FF confirmed O yesterday...and my temps have been a vertical line almost! I've heard Clomid is known to cause that, so not reading too much into it. I only have a tiny bit of hope that I'll be pregnant from last Monday. 
Today I'm off for my second blood test, I hope I can find the results from the last ones too.


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies..

well i resisted the urge to test this morning.. yay for me will do so tom. 

Good luck grey, hope your results turn out good..

How are the rest of u ladies..?


----------



## samiam

Lil: Wow! Such will power. How did you resist? I will be looking for your test results tomorrow. . .

AFM: Nothing new here. I feel some physical things, but as I am not SS, I'm not going to mention them. Bedroom was quite cold last night and so, correspondingly, I had a small temp dip, but nothing to think twice about. Week two of the tww. I am headed to Alaska to meet up with OH on Wednesday, though! Very excited!


----------



## loveanurse1

ooooh..alaska..i hear it's beautiful..have fun *sam*..hoping you get a :bfp: while you're there
*lil/grey*..I hope and fervently am praying for your :bfp:'s
:howdy: to all our *pregger* friends out there..hoping you and your beans are doing well
*afm*...i think i am 1dpo today..:wohoo: now to the waiting game


----------



## lilrojo

So I tested tonight.. was waiting for morning but I caved.. and PREGNANT showed up.. still nervous.. getting my levels checked tomorrow to make sure its all fine.. just thought I would let you know..


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats* lil*..lets pray for a sticky bean
*sam*...why must this english teacher make me dissect all these darn poems????:grr: I am not really any good at it at all. I did enjoy the history behind the poems but the rest I can live without....


----------



## samiam

Lil: CONGRATS!!! STICK STICK STICK baby!!!

Love: Is it ENG 102? If so, they have to. It's the outline for the course, alas. But just go with your best gut instinct. If you can find some evidence for whatever you claim to see in the poem and use that evidence to support your claim, you should be okay.


----------



## lilrojo

I wasnt going to change my ticker yet.. but figured why not.. going to stay positive and hope this bean sticks.. excited for my appt tomorrow.. will update with results..


----------



## samiam

Lil: I'm so happy for you and glad that you changed your ticker!!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks Sam.. hopefully didnt jinx myself.. lol.. will let you all know my results..

Dust and best of luck to the rest of you lovely ladies testing..


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATULATIONS Lil!!!! So happy for you! I hope this little one sticks for you, and great pma changing your ticker :D Let us know how you get on :)


----------



## grandbleu

*Lil* - Congrats honey! I'll put yours up on the front page! :dust:

Good luck to all the other testers :dust:


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance:Congratulations Lil!! So happy for you!!! :dust:

Good luck to all the ladies testing soon!! I hope to see more BFPs!!


----------



## neffie

CONGRATS Lil! Great news! I'm sure everything will go great at your appointment today. And yay for changing your ticker! :flower:

:hi: everyone else, good luck to those testing soon! Bring on those BFPs!! :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks ladies.. im excited.. just waiting now for my results.. will keep you all updated..


----------



## lilrojo

So I got my results back and they are perfect.. 64-hcg and 33 prog. still going on prog supplement just to do all that I can to make sure this one sticks... go back on thurs for another hcg level check.. and a us in 2 weeks..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats Lil, wow you must be uber fertile. What's your secret?!! 

:dust: xx


----------



## lilrojo

I think morning sex and my cbfm.. :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ooh thanks. Need to try morning sex then, hubby not really a morning person though unfortunately. 
Already use my cbfm religiously every month, for the good its done me!!
Think I'm just too old!! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Your not too old.. im not a morning sex person either.. hate it lol.. but got me my bfp last month and again this month so.. worth a try.. :) I have heard most women ovualte in the afternoon.. so maybe.. not sure if its true but worth a try.. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Congrats lil on the appointment going well! Hoping for a sticky bean for you :D 

AFM: I feel like I'm going to burn up! My temp has continued to rise and I'm like a volcano! I'm trying to not get my hopes up as I know there's virtually no chance, but it does make me hope a teeny bit....


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey* - Great Chart hon! :dust:

*New* - You're not too old! :winkwink: My secret still stands with Conceive Plus...took us 2 years without it and only 2 months with it - you do the math. Good luck hon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Been using Conceive Plus for past 3 months, as well as cbfm, :dohh:


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> Congrats lil on the appointment going well! Hoping for a sticky bean for you :D
> 
> AFM: I feel like I'm going to burn up! My temp has continued to rise and I'm like a volcano! I'm trying to not get my hopes up as I know there's virtually no chance, but it does make me hope a teeny bit....


That chart looks SOOO impressive, Grey!!! :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck ladies.. when are you guys testing.. when af is due..


----------



## Amberyll23

New--you are NOT too old hun!!! I'm living proof of that! (36 and will be 37 in August!). Temping, smiley opks and LOTS of :sex: did the trick for me, but I have also read that morning sex does work for a lot of ladies, Lil is right that it seems a lot of ladies O in the afternoon, and morning sex seems to be the key--that is why some OPK tests will tell you to test twice a day right around O time. 

Grey--that is a very beautiful chart, keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys! I've had a few decent charts, but never such a straight line! If I'd had sex closer to O day I'd be getting a little excited...
So morning sex is better? I didn't know that! So do most women release the egg in the afternoon of O day? If they have sex that evening is the cervix closed that quickly after release???


----------



## lilrojo

Not sure how it all works grey.. just have heard that.. i suppose fresh sperm right before you ovulate.. idk though.. seems to have worked for me though.. and i hate it..


----------



## samiam

lilrojo said:


> Good luck ladies.. when are you guys testing.. when af is due..

Thanks Lil. I will be testing on Sunday. Fingers crossed!! Out of curiosity, did you have any symptoms this time?


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I don't know if there was an exact study on ovulation time, but I read an article somewhere when I was TTC that seemed to suggest that morning sex was oftentimes the key for a lot of ladies. I will try to find it! It is all a timing thing. Once the egg is released by the ovaries, you either need to have active sperm lying in wait (which is why they recommend sex in the days leading up to ovulation, as sperm can survive for up to several days), or you need to have sex right at or within hours of Oing (depending on how long of a trip it takes for the egg to make it down the tube) so the sperm can swim up and catch it and fertilize it before it hits the uterus. Once an egg hits the uterus, if it is fertilized it should implant. If it is not, AF will be around the corner. 

FF recommends sex the 3 days before, day of and day after ovulation for the best success chance. Obviously, not all of us can manage sex that often, but those are listed as the "best chance days". But there are stories of sex up to 5 days or so before O that have resulted in BFPs (I think FF enables you to do a search where you can find charts like that) and sex two days after a listed O date. So it is never exact!

I hope that info helps! A lot of it you probably already know, but that is some of the research I did TTC and tried to make use of!

Sam--FX'd for your testing this weekend, will be thinking of you!


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for Sunday Sam..

Not much for symptoms.. like last month.. my boobs have been hurting and feel huge.. im emotional, going to the bathroom more.. hungry, and on off sick feeling.. and a lot more cm.. and im quite emotional..lol.. hope that helps.. the only difference is no spotting.. bfp earlier too..

Keeping my fx'ed for rest of you lovely ladies.. we need to finish up and all join the pal thread..


----------



## samiam

Welp. I'm packed and ready to head to the airport. Off to Alaska for the weekend with OH. Hope you all have a grand weekend and I hope to come back with BFP news!


----------



## lilrojo

have fun sam!


----------



## Amberyll23

Hope you have a great trip Sam!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--I don't know if there was an exact study on ovulation time, but I read an article somewhere when I was TTC that seemed to suggest that morning sex was oftentimes the key for a lot of ladies. I will try to find it! It is all a timing thing. Once the egg is released by the ovaries, you either need to have active sperm lying in wait (which is why they recommend sex in the days leading up to ovulation, as sperm can survive for up to several days), or you need to have sex right at or within hours of Oing (depending on how long of a trip it takes for the egg to make it down the tube) so the sperm can swim up and catch it and fertilize it before it hits the uterus. Once an egg hits the uterus, if it is fertilized it should implant. If it is not, AF will be around the corner.
> 
> FF recommends sex the 3 days before, day of and day after ovulation for the best success chance. Obviously, not all of us can manage sex that often, but those are listed as the "best chance days". But there are stories of sex up to 5 days or so before O that have resulted in BFPs (I think FF enables you to do a search where you can find charts like that) and sex two days after a listed O date. So it is never exact!
> 
> I hope that info helps! A lot of it you probably already know, but that is some of the research I did TTC and tried to make use of!
> 
> Sam--FX'd for your testing this weekend, will be thinking of you!

Have a great trip Sam!!! :)

Thanks for the info, I'll try more morning sex then, didn't realise you could for a few hours after, that's great! Our more 'regular' sex to be honest is when hubbie wakes up randy about 3am and wakes me up...does that count as morning sex???


----------



## LiSa2010

have a safe trip Sam :hugs:

grey: I'd say yes :thumbup:

:hi: everyone! :hugs:

afm: haven't been on BnB much, Ive been busy at work and was just taking it easy and it paid off cuz after having a cd71 cycle, today is CD1 :happydance: :happydance: I will finally be going in for my cd3 & cd21 blood test.. wohooo :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

great news *lisa*..let us know how the results are..71days...eek...
*sam*...have fun and bring us some good news
*grey*..fx'd for you
*New*..i'm right behind you..i'm 33...my HR manager is 41-42 and due to give birth to her first baby next month so it can happen..
:howdy: to everyone of our *preggers and otww'rs* hope you and your beans are well and those waiting to o are building strong healhty eggs

*afm*..somewhere in the 3or4dpo idk:shrug:...slept well, heading out to work..keeping busy so as not to think of tww or anything related to it..feel no symptoms what so ever......other than wanting to eat lots of salty foods but that could be my body just saying you need some sodium in your body...what do i know..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Lisa - I hope it does count!
This morning my temp is even higher! Does that mean anything at 7dpo? Or just a side-affect from the clomid? 
Sorry you had such a loooong cycle Lisa! Glad you're getting tests done, that's great :)
Hope you manage to keep yourself busy Love, 2ww plays mind games!


----------



## lilrojo

My levels are great!!! More than doubled to 208! So everything is going as it should.. have a us in 2 weeks.. cant believe its finally happened.. everything has gone the way it should.. It feels so good.. Start my progesterone suppositories tonight, yay lol..


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad to hear your levels are so good lil!!! Hope things continue to be as great :D

My temp took quite a dive this morning...IF it goes back up tomorrow then I'll be a tiny but hopeful that it's an implantation dip...but sadly I doubt it :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> Glad to hear your levels are so good lil!!! Hope things continue to be as great :D
> 
> My temp took quite a dive this morning...IF it goes back up tomorrow then I'll be a tiny but hopeful that it's an implantation dip...but sadly I doubt it :(

PMA PMA PMA !

Try to stay positive Grey, I know its hard - sending you lots of dust.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your levels are so good lil!!! Hope things continue to be as great :D
> 
> My temp took quite a dive this morning...IF it goes back up tomorrow then I'll be a tiny but hopeful that it's an implantation dip...but sadly I doubt it :(
> 
> PMA PMA PMA !
> 
> Try to stay positive Grey, I know its hard - sending you lots of dust.
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! It's hard feeling positive when we had sex like 3 daysbefore 0...but this dip is giving me a little hope....I want my forever baby! :baby:
How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your levels are so good lil!!! Hope things continue to be as great :D
> 
> My temp took quite a dive this morning...IF it goes back up tomorrow then I'll be a tiny but hopeful that it's an implantation dip...but sadly I doubt it :(
> 
> PMA PMA PMA !
> 
> Try to stay positive Grey, I know its hard - sending you lots of dust.
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It's hard feeling positive when we had sex like 3 daysbefore 0...but this dip is giving me a little hope....I want my forever baby! :baby:
> How are you doing? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm doing ok thanks - starting to think I'll never have kids. Its been 2 years now.
We're going back to a place today that we visited 2 years ago, as newly weds, all full of hope for the future and I remember thinking, next time we come here, I'll probably have a baby.
Sadly not... 

Its just so hard isn't it. I'm going through a spell of family and friends announcing their pregnancies on Facebook and it just makes me want to scream - but you know how it is.... we say nothing, congratulate them on their impending bundle of joy and then wish it was us!

Good news for the Clomid though, I'm wondering if my doc will give me it as my cycles are quite regular. Need to visit doc but just keep putting it off, its as if I'm finally admitting infertility, and its not a place I want to go...

Sorry for moaning, don't know where that came from!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..massive :hugs:..I'm sorry you are feeling down. You are right though, we congratulate the friends and families and wish it were us. I am like you though, trying to accept that I will have just my two girls and be done and I am grateful I have them. *I just didn't feel in my heart that we **were done*. It's always been a struggle for dh and I to concieve, I don't know why I thought anything would be any different this time around?? :shrug:. Maybe the dr will give you the clomid if just to help you have a better more mature egg. I sometimes watch my dh water the flower bed and then i look at my two angel statues that are placed there and think of my babies I lost and get a little :cry:tearful. I can't believe that it's been eleven months ago. I pray our spirits will lift. Again, massive :hugs: to you. thinking of you hun.
*Grey*..I will keep every toe and finger crossed that you get a :bfp:


----------



## neffie

Sending *HUGE* :hugs:, and tons of PMA vibes your way ladies. I'm still here cheering each and every one of you on. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear you've had so many people announcing pregnancies New :hugs: It's so hard! I understand entirely! I've had lots of people at work pregnant, I find it hard to talk to one of my colleagues who I previously had no trouble with, and she is sporting a fabulous bump. I feel bad, but I can't help it. Hardly anyone knows at work, including her, what I've been through, so perhaps she thinks it's weird...I don't know. So BIG :hugs: I hope you know we're all here if you need to rant :)

afm: My temp went back up! It's given me my first bit of proper hope! I've not really had a dip like this around this time before...so I'm getting perhaps too hopeful!


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you Grey..


----------



## samiam

Hey girls, I am in the middle of nowhere Alaska, but wanted to check in quickly to let you know that I tested yesterday and again today and got a :bfp: !! I've only used dollar store cheapies, but they are 20 miu sensitivity, so I think it's all good! I'll be back in AZ and headed to the doc on Monday to check levels, but :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

omg...so very excited for you sam..congrats and happy and healthy nine months to you


----------



## lilrojo

Yay sam.. so happy for you.. happy and healthy nine months and see you in the pal section..


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Sam! I'm so thrilled for you, thats amazing news!


----------



## neffie

Already said this on another thread, but *YEAH* Sam!! Awesome news....the shag fest has paid off. :thumbup: Huge congrats chick! :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, another dip today. I stupidly tested (I know it's too early) and a :bfn: 
If the :witch: is going to show up, I'd rather she just did so I can get on with trying next cycle...


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> Hey girls, I am in the middle of nowhere Alaska, but wanted to check in quickly to let you know that I tested yesterday and again today and got a :bfp: !! I've only used dollar store cheapies, but they are 20 miu sensitivity, so I think it's all good! I'll be back in AZ and headed to the doc on Monday to check levels, but :happydance:

Wow, Sam - that's amazing! Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry Grey-fxed she stays away..


----------



## sar0417

Wow Congrats Lil and Sam!!!!

New - I know how you feel.. im feeling the same at the moment :( :hugs:

I would have given birth to my baby yesturday if I didnt miscarry. Very sad! :cry:

fxed for everyone left to test this month.

I think I O next week.. :thumbup:


----------



## samiam

Anniversaries of due dates are very very hard. I'm so sorry for your losses. I was just there myself. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck oing Sar - catch that egg! 

My temp went up again today, still a :bfn: 
Feeling really emotional yesterday, darn hormones!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*...maybe it's just too early and you implanted late..i'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. :winkwink:
*sar*...:hugs: to you and I hope you o soon
*sam*..tell us some of your symptoms please...details details :haha:
*new/lisa*...how are you doing..hopefully well..I may be joining you in that thread just in time for you two to switch back over here..:haha:
:howdy: to everyone

I am hoping to test by friday...expecting :af: on thurs or fri..so if she is a no show thurs i'll arrange for the testing on friday..i'm praying for a miracle..i so wanted to be pregnant within the year anniversary of my d&c..:(


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for the rest of you waiting to test.. 

Love-fxed for your bfp before your d&c date.. 

Grey-fxed for your bfp still too..

I know how hard the anniversaries are.. as I just hit my due date of my first mc bean that i lost at 12 weeks in June..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks love and lil :) I'm trying to be hopeful...the next few days will tell! 
Good luck for your test love!


----------



## sar0417

Grey and Love - Good luck this week testing! i really hope to see that bfp..

Thanks every1 im feeling abit better.. getting my pma back for this month!

xx


----------



## samiam

Love: Actually, I don't have many symptoms yet. I have some slight aching in the uterine area, increased CM, and as of yesterday, one of my boobs became quite tender and both nipples are very sensitive. Had a blood test today and will have an ultrasound on TH. Can't be too careful, right?


----------



## loveanurse1

not to get to personal..but what kind of cm???was it creamy or more like ew??


----------



## lilrojo

Sam wow a us already.. how far along are you.. the doctor didnt want to see me till i was 6 weeks.. so my us is set for July 12th when i will be 6+6.. 

I have had a ton of cm too.. love mine is creamy and eww.. lol.. but im on progesterone suppositories, vaginally.. so thats makes it a bit ewwwy.. 

Best of luck to you ladies.. we need to finish up this crew..:)


----------



## samiam

Love: It's creamy and there's lots of it. I sort of knew when I started getting that early last week that I could possibly be up the duff because it's what happened the last time I was. I also feel sort of heartburn-esque and have for about 10 days when I don't eat small things every so often. 

Lil: I'm right behind you in terms of how far along I am (due March 3rd), but my doc is very proactive and wants to try to see if we can prevent another loss, so we're getting started ASAP. Plus I am MUCH older than you are, so even before being seen, I am classified as a high-risk, so that changes a few things.


----------



## lilrojo

Sam-thats great that they are being so proactive.. cant wait to hear how it goes..


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm glad they're being so proactive for you...fingers and toes crossed everything goes smoothly for you! :hugs:

afm: My temp stayed high...but another :bfn:


----------



## lilrojo

Grey-fxed it will just be a later bfp..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey,
You're not out til the :witch: shows. It's still early. High temps are good xx


----------



## samiam

Grey--Those temps are looking really good! And everyone's right. It is early.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys....I hope so! How are you all doing?


----------



## lilrojo

Yes.. Sam how are you doing.. when do you get your blood results.. do you get them retested tom.. or no..

Im good tired..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm ok thanks Grey. Just keeping my fingers crossed for plenty of :sex:, you know how it is!!


----------



## samiam

Blood test results are back and they are fine so far! They're going to put me on progesterone anyway and I have a uterine lining scan/ante-natal check-up on Thursday afternoon. :)


----------



## lilrojo

What king of prog. the shots?? Im on the vaginal suppositories, one every 12 hrs.... yay for great numbers so far


----------



## samiam

Lil:  Not sure what kind yet. I'll know on TH. :)

I'm tired too! And woke up this morning feeling a bit ill. But I guess that's a good sign. 

Grey: Any news? 

New: Feeling better?


----------



## loveanurse1

was feeling optimistic this morning but as the day has wore on, i am having more cramps and backache,,a sure sign of :af:..boooooooooooo


----------



## samiam

"STAY AWAY from LOVE you stupid HAG!"

There. All set now, Love. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed the witch stay away Love..


----------



## GreyGirl

Hope the witch stays away Love!

No news yet Sam, thanks for asking :) Temp still high, but my test was another :bfn: although there was a squinty evap line, teasing me now! :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey - are you sure its an evap???


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> Grey - are you sure its an evap???

Yeah :( it was really faint and no colour :(


----------



## samiam

Freaking out a bit here. Woke up with an incredible feeling of dread. I took my temp and it's a bit low and I just have this bad feeling that I am going to lose this one too. Doctor's appointment is tomorrow, but I just have a bad gut feeling. :nope:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh no sam...I am praying for you..please rest up and drink lots of water...i am praying for so hard:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh sam.. praying everything stays fine.. I get the feeling of being scared.. I had a dream last night that i started bleeding.. but I know it was just a dream and has nothing to do with anything else...

Try to stay positive.. and know this is a new pregnancy.. try not to stress or worry.. I know its hard.. hope the drs tom will give you that reassurance..


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*...I will be doing nothing but praying for you. It brings me to tears to think of your anxiety. I have come to love all of my bnb friends who never judge me or my horrid mood swings every month. I wish I could take your anxiety away for you. 

afm:::: not feeling it...cried :cry: last night want to cry today..my back hurts so bad due to af back pain..I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow or fri if not perhaps tonight. I have to come to terms with the fact that I may never see another :bfp: of my own again. I will try to enjoy my 4th of july weekend with my babies and smother them with love. 
thanks everyone for listening to an emotional woman rant.


----------



## loveanurse1

grey....I am still hoping for the best for you and maybe new is right that it was just not enough hormone to give it a whole lot of colour yet..:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Love looks like you need some hugs and love.. sending virtual hugs your way.. and you will see another bfp.. i just know it.. also we dont mind your rants we all have emotional days..


----------



## samiam

loveanurse1 said:


> *Sam*...I will be doing nothing but praying for you. It brings me to tears to think of your anxiety. I have come to love all of my bnb friends who never judge me or my horrid mood swings every month. I wish I could take your anxiety away for you.
> 
> afm:::: not feeling it...cried :cry: last night want to cry today..my back hurts so bad due to af back pain..I'm sure she'll be here tomorrow or fri if not perhaps tonight. I have to come to terms with the fact that I may never see another :bfp: of my own again. I will try to enjoy my 4th of july weekend with my babies and smother them with love.
> thanks everyone for listening to an emotional woman rant.

Love: Awwww. Honey. You are always welcome to rant. We're all emotional and struggling with the fear and the anxiety that ttcal causes. I think that you WILL have your BFP, Love. I really do. I know that doesn't help you feel better right now, but I think that your wee baby is just picking the perfect time to come to you. I hope it's soon. :kiss:

AFM: Headed to the doc this afternoon instead of tomorrow. Couldn't stand the idea of waiting all day and night, so I will have some_ GOOD_ news (Note PMA injection here) later today. Fingers and toes all crossed, please.


----------



## neffie

Love - Sorry you're feeling so down. But please don't say that you'll never get a :bfp:. Those are some strong words. I know it can feel that way when you want it so much, but it *WILL* happen! Sending massive :hug: your way.

Grey - I hope it's just a late BFP in the making. Hang in there! :hugs: When is AF due?

Sam - My 2 cents of advice...*DO NOT CONTINUE TEMPING ONCE YOU'VE GOT A BFP!* (by the way, I'm not screaming out aloud when I write that...I just want you to note the importance of not continuing to temp :haha:). The temps can still vary, but it will only drive you up the wall. Put that thermometer away, and try and relax (easier said than done I know, but you will feel a lot worse if you continue to temp, and the temps are not where you expect them to be). All will be well with this pregnancy. It's only normal to worry. Sending huge PMA vibes your way. :dust: Waiting to hear those great results from your u/s today. :winkwink:

:hi: to all my other Femmes Fetales lovelies. :flower:


----------



## samiam

Oh ladies. I got myself all worked up for nothing. And my doc is so lovely and kind. They basically told me to call ANY time I have concerns and not temp anymore unless I prefer stress. So you were ALL right. No more temping. Just bonding and rest and positive thoughts. Thank you ladies. You do keep a girl sane! 

So. Appointment showed a lovely thick uterine lining and the outline of a sac (both very good things). I have another scan set for July 21st and should see the heartbeat then. I've been put on progesterone supplements (to support the corpus luteum or whatever it is) until the placenta takes over. So those start tonight. I feel much much calmer and saner. And exhausted. It'll be a nice early night for me and the bean this evening. And I think we'll both sleep really well. Sending you all lots and lots of PMA and :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Said it in the other thread but wanted to say here to that I am so happy for you sam.. now just stay calm and enjoy :)


----------



## GreyGirl

That's brilliant news Sam :) So glad you were worrying for nothing and will stop temping :D 

:hugs: Love. I hope you're feeling better today. 

Well, I had my lowest dip yet, I'm pretty sure the :witch: will be here today or tomorrow...I'm not as upset as I thought I'd be, I guess all along I knew I didn't have much hope....the GOOD news is that my next ovulation (if clomid works again - it's amazing that I even have just a weeks window now!) should occur at the end of the week my hubbie has booked of work, or within the first couple of days of going back, so not enough time to get stressed about it - this IS going to be our month! If we can't hit O day this month, I will scream!


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry grey.. fxed next month will be your month... tie that dh down if you have too.. lol


----------



## samiam

Ladies, I'm miscarrying. Not much else to say, but wanted to let you know.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Ladies, I'm miscarrying. Not much else to say, but wanted to let you know.

I'm so so sorry to hear this :hugs: We're all here for you.


----------



## loveanurse1

Omg* sam*..:hugs: i wish i could be there to give you a warm hug right now. I am so sorry to hear this...:hugs: :hugs: I am tearing up writing this...it's so not fair...it took you so long to get there..please take all the time you need..God be with you and know that you are definitly in my heart and prayers.


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..if my cycle starts today or tomorrow we will be on a similar cycle..and I am glad to hear the pma in your words.

*sending you lots of love SAM...*

*afm*..i had the weirdest thing happen to me this morning..TMI ALert....i went to the :loo: and a long thing of stringy opaque with tiny hint of pink to it was stringy out of me....wth???? wish af would quit playing around and hop to it already if that is what is really happening


----------



## lilrojo

Have you tested at all love...

Sam said it in the other thread but i am so sorry.. I feel so heartbroken for you right now.. Maybe the dread and worry you had was a sign and you knew something wasnt right from the start.. I felt that way with my 2 mc's as well.. I am praying for you and sending you lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## loveanurse1

I refuse to waste a test *lil..*if af doesn't show by sat or sun ,,,,maybe but defintitly NOT before...i can't stand the thought of seeing stark white on the left side of those hpt's...i hate them..they are :evil:..:evil: :evil:


----------



## lilrojo

keeping my fxed she stays away..


----------



## neffie

Sam - This is so unfair! :nope: I'm so sorry that you're going through this again. Take all the time you need, and know that we're here for you. Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Love - I'm liking your resistance to not testing. :thumbup: Fingers crossed that your BFP will be here within the next few days!


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--I posted in the other thread, I am so sorry, Neffie is right, it is so unfair, my heart aches for you right now. We are all here for you. :cry::hugs:

Love--Keeping my fx'd that the hag stays away from you and that your experience was an implant bleed and not the hag!

grey--I love how much PMA you are showing, you are so right, being regular makes things so much easier so you are able to pin down the best days for bding. Your chart looked very good this cycle, even if it doesnt turn out with a BFP, it looked like a truly normal cycle, which is great! My fingers are still crossed for you for a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Darn double post, sorry.


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all..cd1 here..:witch: has flown in


----------



## GreyGirl

Im out...but had the best chart ever! This is going to be my cycle....bring it on!


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to hear that grey.. happy though to see your pma and that clomid worked for you.. now just gotta get dh tied down.. :)


----------



## neffie

Love/Grey - Sorry to hear that the hag got you. Next cycle will be it for both of you! :thumbup:

p.s. Grey, so glad to hear that your cycle is finally coming around, and also yay for the PMA! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love/Grey--sorry the hag showed for you ladies. :hugs:

Grey--you have awesome PMA. By the sounds of it, with DH being around during the prime days, this really should be your month!!

Love--I know you had mentioned something about a plan of attack to treat your cyst--is that the next step or are you planning on trying again this month? Thinking of you!


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber,* i go back to the ob/gyn on the 14th of this month to have my uterus and cyst measured, if the cyst has not shrank she is putting me on bcp's to help shrink it and then she will give me something to induce ovulation..so hoping that will do the trick,,i just don't know. Everyone keeps say, well you got pregnant before so we know you can get pregnant again, but that was before i lost my left ovary..you know?? what if it was the only ovary that was working/???i'm just thinking the worst...praying for the best. HOpe you and baby are doing good.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I'm still feeling the PMA today :) First day of taking Clomid again this cycle, I'm now happy about the headaches...but so long as it leads to my :bfp: I don't care!


----------



## Amberyll23

love--i will say some extra prayers for you. I hope that your doc is able to get you on the medication you need for ovulation sooner rather than later. Is there a test they can do to test the functionality of your ovary to put your mind at ease? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

P.S. Baby Grace is doing well, had a growth scan at 23 wks, she weighs 1.6 lbs, which is the 76th percentile, which they say is normal for this stage. We just have to hope she stays under the 90th as the GD could cause her to get too big and I want to get as close to her DD as possible. 

Grey--keeping my fx'd for you this month!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow! Baby Grace is doing amazingly! :) 

I had a really hormonal day yesterday, just crying at anything. Been a really stressful time recently. I'm on my 3rd day of taking clomid, no headache sideaffects yet, hopefully it'll still be working. Having trouble getting hold of my blood test results. Grr.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs:* grey*..i had one the other day too..i chalk it up to af hormones..what else could it be:shrug:..very frustrating this whole ttc business :grr:
*New*..how are you doing hun..are you in the tww yet????
*Amber*..Grace sounds like she is doing just lovely..am so glad to hear it..you must be controlling the gd very well..keep up the good work


----------



## sar0417

Grey/Love- sorry the witch got you

Sam - Im so sorry to hear what you are going through :( :hugs::hugs:

New - Good luck catching that egg! 

Neffie/lil/amber - hope you are all doing well :)

Hi to everyone else :hi:

Im at 4dpo now! I will start testing on 10dpo! :) Dont feel positive about this though as I have been too busy celebrating my University results!!! I passed this year!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

sar..you never know..you may be surprised..:)


----------



## neffie

Sar - Congrats on your university results! Now, just add that BFP to make it even sweeter. A lot of times it happens when you least expect it. I've got everything crossed for you.

Love - I really hope that cyst is a goner by the time you visit your OB next week. I want this for you as much as you want it for yourself. :hugs:

Grey - Hope you're feeling better today. Glad to hear that the side effects of Clomid are steering clear.

New - :hi:. Hope you're doing well.

Sam - Thinking of you. :kiss:

:wave: to anyone I missed.


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: Thanks to all for asking after me.

I'm still here - 7dpo already cos of my wacky short cycle:wacko:

Ugh, having a manic moment - am panicking massively that I'll get a BFP this month and am going on holiday in less than 2 weeks - I won't enjoy the holiday at all for worrying. I'm worrying already and not even preggo yet!
Have hoped and prayed for this every month but would quite happily fore-go it this month.

I don't know why but I just feel different and so many things are reminding me of 'last time' - it was July 9th last year that I discovered I was preggo (at 5w 4d) cos I'd had a period as normal in June..
Am 7dpo now and feeling weird, too early for preggo symptoms but I just keep thinking about it and worrying... :dohh:

You're probably all thinking I am ungrateful :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

New-we dont think your ungrateful.. we all understand.. although i must say just be positive that everything will be okay this time.. if you do get your bfp.. which im KMFX you do..


----------



## sar0417

Thank Neffie! I hope so.. How is the pregnancy going? :hugs: x


----------



## sar0417

Well I am now 7dpo.. god it soon has come back around!!

I will test on monday at 10dpo because I am too impatient to wait lol feels like forever since ive peed on a stick. Ive done no charting again.

Will let you all no how that goes.. i hope you are all well xx


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck sar.. fingers crossed..


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck sar..i hope it's a :bfp: for you


----------



## bethenasia

Sorry I was gone the past month. I took some time off from tracking and charting and obsessing, which led to me staying away from here as well. Plus I've been without a computer due to traveling so yeah. :) During this past month, DH and I celebrated my birthday, a trip to OK to see his family and see his sister get married, visits with all of our siblings, their spouses and all of our nieces and nephews, DH has had several night shifts with work (including tonight and this weekend), we got a new patio put in, I volunteered for our church's VBS and, during this time, I was still working (I'm a nanny for an 8-month-old boy). I really didn't have time to be stressing over TTC! I just let "things" happen as they happened. ;)

Anyhoo, AF is due tomorrow (unless I have a repeat of my last 80-90 day cycle. Ugh. :( ) and my fingers are crossed that she stays away due to a :bfp:. I should be testing then. I've been SS and this is how I've been (these are not normal for me at this point of my cycle): Light cramping for about a week, sore boobs, I've been tired early even when I've slept in, I've been so thirsty!, I had some light spotting about a week ago (think streaked CM once when I wiped). DH and I had some rougher :sex: the night before, so that may be why. I've also been crying super easily. Seriously, I cried watching fireworks on the 4th!

I've last this long without testing, but I have one IC left and my willpower is almost gone. I'm not sure I can wait until the morning! I'll let you ladies know what it says.


----------



## bethenasia

Well, there went my willpower! :)

I tested. On an IC. Without FMU. A day or so early.

And this popped up immediately:

TWO LINES! A :bfp:! (I'd post a picture, but I don't know how)

Granted, it was just on an IC, but I didn't have to strain my eyes to see that second line. Nope. Not at all. :)

If this is real, if I am really pregnant, then please pray (or send good wishes or whatever you believe in) that this one sticks. Conceived around my birthday. Due around DH's birthday. Found out about during the month my lost baby should've been born. Oh, God, I hope this is real!


----------



## NewToAllThis

:happydance:Congrats Beth, amazing news.:happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh *beth..*how wonderful..will be praying for you..:wohoo: :happydance:..happy and healthy 9mos hun


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations! That's such great news Beth!


----------



## bethenasia

I took a hpt today and it quickly came up positive. So positive that there is no question. I didn't even get positives this strong with my last pregnancy!

Again, I'd post pics, but I'm not able to (or I'm not smart enough to!).

But, yeah. It looks like I have my elusive :bfp:! Now I'm going to send :dust: to all of you guys who are still waiting. You were so supportive of me as TTC buddies, I want you as my bump buddies!



Oh my. I still can't believe this.


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Beth!
See you over in PAL :)
xx


----------



## neffie

Beth - Already, said it on another thread, but huge congrats again!!! So very happy for you. :) Here's to a great pregnancy, and your forever bean! :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

New - Have you tested yet?? I know you said you'd be worried if you got a BFP right before your vacation, but I'm still hoping that you get it. Good luck!

Sar - Did you test?? I hope this is it for you! I'm doing good, thanks for asking. Not getting ahead of myself, and still taking it one day at a time. We have our 12 week scan this week, so hoping all goes well.

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: neffie - thanks for asking... yes I did test this morning and :bfn:
12dpo so I know its early but just wanted to know... will test again probably as I have a bit of a poas compulsion at the moment.. :haha:

Had loooaaads of ewcm before when I went to the loo, don't know what that's all about :shrug:

Am quite prepared for AF this month, I just want her to leave so I can go on holiday, sunbathe and drink :beer:

:coolio:

How are you doing anyway - when is your next scan?

How is everyone else???
Sorry I've been a bit lax in updating and asking after everyone but have been trying to get my mind elsewhere as sick of thinking of TTC all the time.
I still think about you all though and hope that we all get our :bfp: soon.

:friends:


----------



## neffie

New - You're correct...12 dpo is still early, so hang in there! But if for some reason AF does show up, I hope she makes an early exit so you can enjoy your vacation to the fullest! AFM, I'm pacing along, thanks for asking. Our next scan is on Friday. We decided to wait until after this scan to tell our families, so we're looking forward to that! We're just hoping that all goes well.


----------



## NewToAllThis

neffie said:


> New - You're correct...12 dpo is still early, so hang in there! But if for some reason AF does show up, I hope she makes an early exit so you can enjoy your vacation to the fullest! AFM, I'm pacing along, thanks for asking. Our next scan is on Friday. We decided to wait until after this scan to tell our families, so we're looking forward to that! We're just hoping that all goes well.

Not long to wait then - can't wait for an update :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

I hope you tested too early new.. but if not af better leave fast cuz you have a fun holiday coming.. :)

I have my first scan tomorrow, fxed all is great.. and we see baby and a nice hb


----------



## loveanurse1

either way it goes *new*..good luck..
*sam*..i'm sorry to hear of impending o as i know dh isn't scheduled to be in town..
:hi: to everyone
i am still waiting on that +opk..i didn't get it until cd16 last month..and the month before that was cd12..so i have been testing..we shall see..off to work..sorry this is so short


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks guys.
Good luck for your scan Lil, hope to see lovely beany with a strong hb x
Love, hope you O soon hun xx

AFM tested again today, :bfn: got cramps too :wacko:


----------



## loveanurse1

aww..sorry to hear that *new*..
*lil*..good luck with u/s 
*sam*..i miss you..hope you are doing ok
*grey* ...any closer to o' ing
:howdy: to all my bnb :friends:

afm..still waiting:-= to o... i'm going to have a :hissy: fit if it doesn't happen already..geesh..it is the one positive that i always get..:rofl: so..this primadonna egg needs to just come on and meet her friends the :spermy: in club 'falliopian tube' and do their thang..lol


----------



## neffie

Love - Hope you O soon!!! :hugs: I'm assuming your ticker is correct, and you're on CD 13?


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!
sorry I haven't posted in a while but I've been silently stalking the thread. I've been MIA from BnB the last couple of weeks.... I had gotten some bad news on my cd3 test and was feeling so down and low and stayed away..... the FSH number was a little higher than my doc expected and I knew that a higher number wasn't good. He sent me for futher blood (AMH) testing and for an HSG test. the AMH test confirms that I have low egg quantity. the HSG (dye test) however showed that my tubes are cleared and my uterus looks normal. I have my follow up appt tonight and have an ultrasound scheduled as well. DH went for his SA last week. Dr will review all test with us and will give us a plan of action. I will try to update tonight but if I don't, I will definitely update tomorrow morning.

I hope you're all doing well.... sending lots of :hugs: your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:friends:


----------



## LiSa2010

congrats Beth on your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: lisa, nice to see you back here. 
Sorry your news isn't good, I really hope there's things they can do to help you.
TBH that's why I keep putting off the docs visit as whilst I have no definite test results, there's still hope ( just the way I deal with it really) but docs visit will have to happen sooner or later!

Chin up hun, you could still get preg - it happens! :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Just checking in - I've moved and we won't have internet for another 10 days so I promise to update then - Beth - Congratulations :dust:

FXed for TWWers!:flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> :hi: lisa, nice to see you back here.
> Sorry your news isn't good, I really hope there's things they can do to help you.
> TBH that's why I keep putting off the docs visit as whilst I have no definite test results, there's still hope ( just the way I deal with it really) but docs visit will have to happen sooner or later!
> 
> Chin up hun, you could still get preg - it happens! :hugs:

thanks! :hugs:
I really do hope so too.... I know what you mean, I think I prolonged my doc visits cuz I think in a way, I didn't want to think that there was any problems but I finally said f*ck it, whether I go or don't go, the outcome is going to be the same and there is nothing I can do about it, so I got my booty up and finally went and now I have answers to why... :hugs: Im in my mid 30s and not getting any younger so I knew that I had to prepare to for what he was going to say and I felt I was and that made it easier for me to deal with the results. But what's making me have hope and stay positive is that my doc is the greatest.... he makes me feel like he truly wants to help us and he is being proactive about my whole situation... I guess he knows that time is not on our side.. :hugs: I still don't know what my DH's SA results are, Im hoping they're good cuz if they're not, that will probably hinder one of his plans of action for us but Im gonna stay positive and hope that everything turns out fine. :hugs: sorry for the long post.... :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Great to hear from you. Sorry to hear about the not so positive news regarding your eggs, however the great news is that other things are as they should be, and you have an awesome doctor (if you ask me, that's a rarity!). I hope all goes well at your appt today, and all the other results come back normal, including your OH's SA. And like New said, you're never out. The egg & :spermy: can always have that love dance...even when you least expect it. :winkwink: Hope you're doing well.


----------



## sar0417

Beth - Congrats!!!! :hugs:

New - Good Luck fxd for you!!! :hugs:

Neffie - Hope all goes well for you this week. Glad to hear u are doing ok :hugs:

Love - Good luck catching your egg

Hi everyone else!

I tested :BFN: at 10dpo.. Will test again Friday xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*Lisa*..will they be able to put you on clomid if you dh's sa comes back good???won't that help egg production???I'm sorry you are going through this..I, like you and *new* are nervous. I go back to the ob on thurs morn to see what my cyst and uterus are up too. Please keep us updated. I still think it will happen for you and* new.*
*sar*..sorry for the :bfn:..but still is early..there is still hope
*Sam*..:hugs:
*Neffie..*almost 12 weeks..yikes is time flying..hope you are doing good. I am indeed on cd13. I don't know what i would do if i had to wait for late o's like i did way back when they were coming on cd22 or later due to the other cyst?? I would go :wacko: with impatience..I am such an impatient woman..lol
*Morri*..how are you doing??
:hi: to everyone else
I have decided to stop living for the what if's and planning my life around a "well if i'm pregnant then i won't be able to do this, and if i have another baby around this time, i 'll not be able to do this." I plan on buying another used, but new to me vehicle next year and put dh back to work. My youngest will be in pre-k next yr so he can return back to work. I had put it off thinking, I don't want him to go to work if i have another baby but it just isn't happening right now so i can't plan my life around that thought. I was also saving all my paid days off to build them up for another mat leave then i thought, what the heck, i'm missing out on some fabulous sunny days i could take off for a mat leave i am not even guarenteed i'm going to need. So here i am trying to live for today instead of for my cycles.:) 
I do think i'm closer to o'ing..my opk looks a lot darker tonight, but not quite yet a positive. My saliva scope also had full ferns on it..so we had :sex: just in case and will see what tomorrow holds. I did have another dream where I was pregnant. I must just have it on the brain or somthing..lol..


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies, heres my update: I just copied what I wrote on my journal :hugs:

so what doc wanted to check for was Uterine Fribroids and Ovarian Cysts , which he did find but he said that is normal for a woman my age and it shouldn't hinder getting pregnant and he is not concerned with that right now. what he is concerned about at this very moment is my Ovaries and Eggs. He gave me birth control pills to take for 10 days and see if that helps to shrink the cyst and fibroids. He said I should get AF again dohh: :rofl: ) after I stop taking the BCPs and he wants me to come in on CD3 for more bloodwork and another ultrasound and he will then put me on either Clomid or Femara and Injectibles to see how my eggs react to the medicine. My DH's SA was a little below normal but okay. His sperm count is good but his swimmers are a little slow. If I respond well to the meds and produce good eggs, we will be going through IUI. 

Im feeling okay for now. I will be praying and hoping and wishing that I react well to the meds and produce an egg(s). I don't care if it's just one egg at this point cuz all it takes is just ONE GOOD EGG and ONE GOOD SWIMMER :thumbup:

so ladies, that's my update..... Im going to try and stay positive and say lots of prayers cuz I want this so bad I can taste it :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*..wow..sounds like you have a great plan..i will be praying for you to have good results..my friend from work, he and his wife just had iui and (it's a lot cheaper than ivf) had a baby in oct and they started the process again...we were thinking about if next year if no luck with concieving again..fx'd all goes well..and he's moving quickly, what agreat dr..


----------



## neffie

Love - Good luck for your appt tomorrow! I hope your OB finds that your cyst is upto nothing (i.e. completely gone). As hard as it is, I think you have the right approach in living life in the present instead of the 'what ifs'. But I'm optimistic that the 'what if' in terms of a :baby: will be a reality for you in the near future. :hugs:

Lisa - I agree with Love. You do have an amazing doctor indeed. So proactive! I hope all goes well, and your body reacts well to the meds. I also know some people who've had success with IUI. Continue staying positive...you're on the right track! :thumbup:

Sam - How are you? I've been thinking about you. :flower:

:wave: to everyone else.


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> *lisa*..wow..sounds like you have a great plan..i will be praying for you to have good results..my friend from work, he and his wife just had iui and (it's a lot cheaper than ivf) had a baby in oct and they started the process again...we were thinking about if next year if no luck with concieving again..fx'd all goes well..and he's moving quickly, what agreat dr..

:hi: love! thanks for your prayers, I will need them. great story about your coworker... :hugs: it does sound like a great plan on paper doesn't it?! lol Im just really hoping it all goes as well as it sounds on paper :thumbup: yes I agree, my doc is wonderful. he's really a blessing, I just don't know how else to describe what he has done for us so far. he must be blown away by me cuz he just keeps finding things with me and no lie ladies, I look like if Im in my late teens early twenties.... true story lol :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

neffie said:


> Lisa - I agree with Love. You do have an amazing doctor indeed. So proactive! I hope all goes well, and your body reacts well to the meds. I also know some people who've had success with IUI. Continue staying positive...you're on the right track! :thumbup:

thanks neffie!!! I hope Im one of those lucky ones!!! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

i think you will be..glad you can give it a go..
thanks neffie..i'm nervous over this scan..please be some good news..
off to bed with me..took my ambien and might not know what i'm typing after awhile..


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck with the upcoming treatment Lisa! :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Neffie: I'm depressed today. Got my first peak reading EVER on CBFM and won't see OH until Saturday. :(


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Neffie: I'm depressed today. Got my first peak reading EVER on CBFM and won't see OH until Saturday. :(

sorry to hear that sam :( sucks when everythings going right, except lack of :spermy: sorry :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *sam*..i am sorry to hear it. Unfortuneatly we can't command our bodies to wait or o when we want it to. I wish we could. thinking of you.
*grey*..any o'ing or :sex:
*lisa*..forgot to tell you another lady our HR manager is due to deliver anyday now and she also had iui..she is the one that recommended it to me.. the whole procedure with the injectible meds and all she said (with our insurance) costs 1500$$$..
:howdy: everyone.
afm:::I think i will o with the full moon, myself..almost a +opk today..not quite sure.will reassess tomorrows for sure..i just know i have had darker ones than this but it's almost as dark as the control line if not the same color..so :sex: we had today and will after my ob appt tomorrow..don't want to go in there smelling like you know what..lol


----------



## sar0417

Well I tested again at 12dpo and :BFN: 

I had a bit of spotting yesturday.. so i think the :witch: is on her way today :cry:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: *sam*..i am sorry to hear it. Unfortuneatly we can't command our bodies to wait or o when we want it to. I wish we could. thinking of you.
> *grey*..any o'ing or :sex:
> *lisa*..forgot to tell you another lady our HR manager is due to deliver anyday now and she also had iui..she is the one that recommended it to me.. the whole procedure with the injectible meds and all she said (with our insurance) costs 1500$$$..
> :howdy: everyone.
> afm:::I think i will o with the full moon, myself..almost a +opk today..not quite sure.will reassess tomorrows for sure..i just know i have had darker ones than this but it's almost as dark as the control line if not the same color..so :sex: we had today and will after my ob appt tomorrow..don't want to go in there smelling like you know what..lol

Any news on +opk? Wow, that's expensive meds!!!! I'm so glad we have the nhs here, it's crap, but free...well, except they take part of my pay-packet here. If you have insurance, why do you have to pay? I'm naive to the whole process, sorry. 



sar0417 said:


> Well I tested again at 12dpo and :BFN:
> 
> I had a bit of spotting yesturday.. so i think the :witch: is on her way today :cry:

Sorry to hear that, I hope it's just late implantation bleeding for you :) :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..the insurance takes a hunk out of the cost but most americans have to pay a deductible. Some things aren't covered by private insurance companies, such as bcp's, fertility treatments etc etc..It all depends on what the organization you work for is willing to make arrangements with the insurance company for. The plus side to private insurance companies is that Americans don't usually have to wait so long for dr appts or have to have a lot of referrals just to get a specialist appt. The downside is they take premiums from our paycheck every pay and the insurance company pays the allotted amount and we cover the difference. This is why President Obama is trying to change our healthcare as some Americans can not afford the premiums every payday. I am lucky and work for a big organization that has cut the cost of my premiums and if i utilize the hospital and medical groups that I work for the costs are even lower..
Have you o'd yet???
:howdy: to everyone..*sam, saro, lisa, new,lil,neffie* and anyone i missed
afm:::getting ready for bed..


----------



## neffie

Sam - Hope you're feeling better. :hugs: Are you in the states, or back in Scotland?

Love - Said this on the other thread, but yay to no BCPs! 

Sar - I hope it was the IB, and the :witch: stay away!

:hi: Grey, Lisa, & anyone else I missed.


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *Grey*..the insurance takes a hunk out of the cost but most americans have to pay a deductible. Some things aren't covered by private insurance companies, such as bcp's, fertility treatments etc etc..It all depends on what the organization you work for is willing to make arrangements with the insurance company for. The plus side to private insurance companies is that Americans don't usually have to wait so long for dr appts or have to have a lot of referrals just to get a specialist appt. The downside is they take premiums from our paycheck every pay and the insurance company pays the allotted amount and we cover the difference. This is why President Obama is trying to change our healthcare as some Americans can not afford the premiums every payday. I am lucky and work for a big organization that has cut the cost of my premiums and if i utilize the hospital and medical groups that I work for the costs are even lower..
> Have you o'd yet???
> :howdy: to everyone..*sam, saro, lisa, new,lil,neffie* and anyone i missed
> afm:::getting ready for bed..

Wow, that sounds really complicated! How did you ever get your head around it!?!


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..experience, my dear, pure frustrated experience..and now i work in the healthcare system and see what everyone goes through. so glad you o'd..our cycles are so darn similar this month...lets hope that means good news for both of us..we are both in the tww..down side to mine is..i only have an average of an 11day lp
*sar*..i agree with neffie..maybe it's ib ?????fx'd


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just checking in to see how you're all getting on.....and wishing you all lots and lots of baby dust :dust:

Love to you all :hugs:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone....

nothing really to update on my end... Im still taking the BCP for the cyst and fibroid and have to wait for AF so that I can make an appt with my doc on cd3 where he'll do more bloodwork and do another u/s to see if the BCP helped the cyst and fibroid at all. FXed it did. at that appt he will discuss our plan of action. Im really hoping for good news. Im so tired of something coming up with me at every appt. it just keeps putting me down but Im still staying positive through it all cuz I really want to give my hubby a baby, he so deserves it. :hugs:

talking about insurance, I am covered at 90% and only have to come out of pocket 10%. so let's say IUI is $1500, my insurance pays $1350 and I have to pay $150, not bad in my opinion. I also have a lifetime coverage of $15,000 for IVF should we need to go that route, after we've used the $15,000, that's it, it's all gone and the insurance will not cover anymore and we will have to pay for future IVF ourselves. Im praying that we won't have to do IVF at all. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

thats my update ladies, will keep you posted. :hugs:

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

wow*..lisa *you must have some great insurance..i wish mine covered like that


----------



## GreyGirl

The insurance looks good Lisa! 

Well, I'm finally here! (I say finally, still WAY earlier than pre-Clomid! I've had a temp shift...I'm not sure if I ovulated on Sunday or Monday because of waking up too early yesterday for an accurate temperature. I'm hoping it was Sunday as closer to the :spermy:!!! 
I'm really hoping this is my month, but I'm determined NOT to SS this month, I don't want to be driven crazy! Please don't let me! :D


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..i'll be trying to NOT ss with you;)


----------



## loveanurse1

so I just got back from the beach and it was a gorgeous day out..thank goodness as i needed it..work and my staff has drained me..my staff act like a bunch of high school drama queens..seesh
day at the beach was gorgeous..although i wish my girls were with me..:(
4dpo..and :-= boring..i have been highly irritable which i contribute to the staff and their bs...one minute i feel on the verge of tears and then i want to rip someone's head off..have four days off for which i will ignore all calls from the place i work .....:ignore: :ignore: :ignore:
hope everyone is doing well and marinating their eggs:) with some wonderful :spermy: in their fertile uterus:haha:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sometimes you have to just get away from it all! I love getting out to nature :) I'm lucky that I have a canal at the end of my road (ok, not the nicest, but still counts) and I escape with my dog when I can :D 
FF FINALLY confirmed O! Woop! I still think it might have been the day before...but we'll see...

How are you all doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey..so glad to hear it..a lot of :spermy: close by then?????
new..:howdy: when is your actually leave date???for your holiday
sam..I hope this finds you well and know that i am thinking of you
:hi: to everyone else..this is rather quick as i am headed back out to the beach

afm:..6dpo this is not ss..but actual fact so i will tell.. i have had the worst case of heartburn for days now..i had contributed it to stress from work but i am home and this morning i woke up with it again.. I am out of my protonix(long term medicine to prevent gastric reflux) but don't normally have this bad of heartburn except around o time and period time.. but never days on end..lol. I hate tums..they are too chalky but alas, i am having to take them so i can find relief.:(
going to the beach again..suppose to be another goregeous day. was so darn tired when we got back, we were suppose to go to the movies for a movie date but i fell asleep and slept for about 10-12hrs..it was grrrreat..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I go this Sunday, the 24th. Flight is 7.25am, yawn!! :sleep:
Bet you all can't wait to get rid of me, I've been going on about it for long enough :haha:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - WOW!! :saywhat: That is some insurance you have! I hope all goes well at your next appt. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that all with work out, and you won't even have to go down the route of ICSI or IVF. :hugs:

Grey/Love - Hope you both caught the prima donna this month! :thumbup: Love, sorry to hear that your co-workers are still giving you a hard time. :hugs:

New - Have fun on your vacation, and enjoy it to the fullest! We certainly hope you'll be back soon. You're crazy to think that we want to get rid of you. :haha:

Sam - Still thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..that's an early flight but well worth it..early flights cost less, at least in the states they do...good luck with the eggy catching..and we want to hear all the gory details when you do come back..
*grey*..still waiting :-= going slow especially when i'm at home with my mind NOT occupied..
*lisa..*i second neffie's thoughts...hoping you don't have to go down the ivf route...
*sam*...:hugs:

spent another day at the beach..will just lounge around the house tomorrow and swim in the pool instead..but it was so gorgeous out


----------



## loveanurse1

woke up from a dream where i had peed on like 4 or 5 sticks and they were all smeary but clearly :bfp:'s. so you know that prompted my urge to poas at 7dpo :rofl:..and it was a :bfn:..of course.. thank goodness for ic's..lol


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

love, aww sorry for the bfn but you're way too early lol :hugs: FXed for you.. i hope your dream comes true :hugs:

:hi: everyone! hope you're doing well.

afm: well I had my appt this morning with the Nurse. I will not be taking Clomid or Femara, instead I will be taking injections (300iu of Follistim), then Trigger Shot (Ovidrel), and then IUI :happydance: I'll be on follicle monitoring, which means having u/s done to see how many follicles I have and how they're growing and having my blood drawn to monitor Ovulation. My first blood draw and u/s will be cd3. then I start the injections on the 4th day of cycle for approximately 10 days in a row. I'll be taking them at night. She also said my dosage may increase or decrease depending on my response to the med. They can schedule an u/s as early as 6:45am so that won't affect me having to take days off from work :happydance: wohoo :happydance: not to sure about the blood draw, hopefully they can draw it up there in the office, we'll see :thumbup:

That's about it ladies!!! now lets bring on the :witch: so we can get this party started!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance;


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*..wow..:wohoo:..things are moving so quickly and positively for you..:dance: I am so glad..if i have to go the fs route my dh and i considered iui. so if no :bfp: by 0ct time frame, i guess it's go time for us too. Good luck and i'll be stalking to see how you are doing hun..
i knew my test would be a :bfn: but i couldn't resist the urge as the dream seemed so real..lol


----------



## GreyGirl

sorry your dream didn't come true love :hugs: it's still really early though!!!

wow lisa, that's great news!!!! i hope it works for you!


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm just getting lots of :sex: and loving it at the moment.
Just back from SIL's, had a curry and some beers. They have a gorgeous 6 month old, we kind of fell out when she got preg cos I'd been trying but they didn't say they were, and then I discovered I was preg too, but mine didn't end well whereas hers did. We get on well now but I always look at Connor and think that I should have a baby 3months younger than him. I love him to bits but it hurts and he looks so much like my DH.(its his sisters baby)

Good luck Love with testing, hope your dreams come true 
AFM, cbfm still high, :sex: on cd 4,6,8,9 so far (today is cd 10) - cant believe my luck. Not tonight though, he's too drunk!


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm just getting lots of :sex: and loving it at the moment.
> Just back from SIL's, had a curry and some beers. They have a gorgeous 6 month old, we kind of fell out when she got preg cos I'd been trying but they didn't say they were, and then I discovered I was preg too, but mine didn't end well whereas hers did. We get on well now but I always look at Connor and think that I should have a baby 3months younger than him. I love him to bits but it hurts and he looks so much like my DH.(its his sisters baby)
> 
> Good luck Love with testing, hope your dreams come true
> AFM, cbfm still high, :sex: on cd 4,6,8,9 so far (today is cd 10) - cant believe my luck. Not tonight though, he's too drunk!

Wow! Go girl with all the :sex:!!!! You're so lucky! I know your man is normally like mine - what changed?! So pleased for you though...I hope it means this month is truly your month!!! :happydance:

As for people being pregnant when you were, I know exactly how you feel! My twin was pregnant when I was, she was also 3 months ahead of me. It didn't affect our relationship, but it did affect how much she would talk about her pregnancy in front of me...the WORST day was when her friend (who was also pregnant) was there for my twins son's 2nd birthday, just after her daughter had been born...and her friend held my neice against her very pregnant belly (as mine should have been) and commented how the baby kicked and they were making friends....I pretty much ran out of the room and sobbed my heart out in the bathroom. :cry:

AFM: My temp's not gone as high as it has the last couple of cycles...but maybe that's good because they didn't result in pregnancy, maybe this one will, I don't know.


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..good luck and sounds like you have it really covered..have your fun hun..you deserve it
*grey*..:hugs: that would be heart wrenching..i'm still keeping my fx'd for you
*sam..:*:hi: hope you are doing ok
*lisa*...so when is the :witch: expected???
:howdy: *neffie/saro/lil/* and anyone else I may have missed.

afm..feel like i'm coming down with a summer cold..:( had an irritated throat yesterday..kept swallowing..my glands feel a little swollen and i felt a little achy, hot then cold..took some tylenol, felt better..was completely exhausted by 7pm and had to force myself to stay away until 9pmish. this morning, i still have the swollen glands feeling and a bit of an irritated throat but otherwise ok. I'll survive


----------



## lilrojo

Love-hopefully the cold, with the down immune system is just what you need for implantation.. fxed.. :)

New-love it hope you having a great time..

Grey-I have also had a hard time as my sister got pregnant pretty much right after my mc.. and has been preg through my second.. it killed me everytime i saw her.. now she is almost done and ready to have her baby and im just praying to make it through 1st tri with no problems.. Hope you get your BFP.. :)

Fxed for you all..


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy eight weeks* lil*


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey, its so hard isn't it - I keep looking at my nephew and thinking "I should have one of those"
Don't know what's happened with DH, think it may be the holiday spirit come early.

Love, hope you feel better and get that bfp.

Happy 8 weeks, Lil.

Well, this is my final post before I head off to the sunshine tomorrow morning.
Got my peak today on cd11. 

Am hoping we can dtd tonight, but got to be up at 4.30am so who knows...

If not, will make sure I get some tomorrow and hope its not too late.

Looking forward to some relaxation and more importantly some sunshine, not had a holiday since last July when I was in early stages of pregnancy.

Let's hope I can come home with a sticky bean... I can dream!

Catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck on having that holiday sticky bean!!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

morning everyone. :howdy: I had another crazy dream. I dreamt that I was at this place and they had a crazy eight ball but instead of it being black it was pink. The people in my dream were telling me that it would answer any question I might ask it and it come out correctly. So me, being me, asked the pink eight ball if i was pregnant. Instead of a yes or no answer a cute little blue smiley face showed up :), which i took as a yes..so then i shook it again to see if i could get a more definitive answer and it popped up this ladies reproductive endocriniologist sloagan. All of a sudden i was in what i suspect was a f/s office, which was decked out in pink and i was discussing breastfeeding with a bunch of other women in the waiting room..I then woke up..lol..what the heck was that all about..:shrug:
is my subconsious trying to tell me something???:dohh:
feel good this morning. I had fallen off the wt loss band wagon but *new* has re-inspired me. So i got up and put in a couple of miles at the track and will go from there. I have to return to work tonight..boooooo
hope you all are having a great day


----------



## samiam

I hope your dream is an omen, Love! :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Weird dream indeed! I hope it's an omen too and you're indeed pregnant! Fingers crossed!


----------



## loveanurse1

I am trying to stay positive ladies but dh wanted to play :winkwink: and i bled afterward, which is my body's sign of :af: around the corner..time will tell..i have a short lp so i will see in a couple more days..expect af tues


----------



## lilrojo

Hope it was just bleeding from an irritated cervix instead.. fxed for you love..


----------



## grandbleu

*Love* - I had a spot of blood after DTD the month I got pregnant...Implantation maybe? :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh i would indeed hope so..but i fear not..
i have cramped at work all night and am cramping as i type...i did cave and took a test this morning, it wasn't fmu but i did it anyway and it was stark white..a :bfn: for me..I expect af tomorrow..i haven't started :cry: yet but that may change with the tide..
hope all you ladies are doing well today..am off to get some sleep as the staff at work are draining me

*grand*..congrats on the third trimester..how exciting


----------



## GreyGirl

3rd trimester already grand - wow!!!!


----------



## shelleney

Hey Love.
Just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Anniversaries are hard, so take care and look after yourself.
All my love to you and your DH :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks shell..it will be indeed hard. I can't believe tomorrow will be one year. I seriously thought i would be pregnant again. Yesterday's spotting then disappearance was a cruel joke on me:growlmad: This morning i woke up gushing..the :witch: has arrived in her usual grand entrance:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:...it's not meant to be this month:nope:
Hope everyone is doing better


----------



## LiSa2010

sorry the witch got you Love :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: everyone! hope you're all doing well :hugs:

AF arrived yesterday :happydance::happydance:
CD3 - u/s & b/w is scheduled for tomorrow @ 7:15am

I am so excited!!!!!!!!!! I pray that everything goes well and I can start the meds and hopefully there's a :bfp: at the end of this story... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
I'll be getting my meds tomorrow....FXed please please please don't let there be any delays.... and I should be starting them on Friday. not sure if I wrote what I'll be doing this cycle or not but I'll be doing Follistim, HCG Trigger Shot, and IUI. OMG, this is really happening..... Im so praying this works.... :hugs:

IM SO OVER THE MOON RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :juggle: :fool: :wohoo: :loopy: :holly:


----------



## Amberyll23

Thinking of you today love. :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Love :hugs: :hugs: 

Wow Lisa, sounds fabulous! I hope it all works out for you this cycle :) 

AFM: testing tomorrow and Sunday if need be. Wish me luck!


----------



## sparkle

Love- so so sorry. These anniversaries really are tough xxx

Lisa- that sounds great news! Fxed for you!! Xx

Grey- wishing you all the luck in the world for testing xx

Just stopping by to say I'm thinking of you all ladies. Lots of love xx


----------



## loveanurse1

wow sparkle..12 weeks congrats..
gl grey


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys! I'm a little nervous! I'm kinda symptom spotting, but I don't care, I need hope sometimes! Last time I was pregnant, I had sensitive nipples. Normally only only get tender boobs before af shows up, but not nipples with it, or maybe just day before...but this time as then, they've been sensitive for a few days...so it's got me hoping...plus I had a temp dip today....but we'll see! I know tomorrow is still early, but I have hope!


----------



## Amberyll23

Good luck testing Grey!! FX'd for you!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks!
:bfn: this morning and my sore nipples are coming and going. My temp went it's highest yet though today, will be testing again tomorrow and Monday if AF hasn't arrived...I really hope she doesn't arrive this month - it's my only symptoms so far since TTC in Novemeber - I need to be pregnant this time!!!!


----------



## neffie

Love - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lisa - Glad to hear that things are moving along so quickly for you. I hope you get your :bfp: at the end of this cycle.

Grey - I hope the hag stays away! Good luck for when you test again.

New - Hope you're enjoying your holiday!

:hi: to anyone I missed.


----------



## loveanurse1

gl grey..:dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

Another :bfn: today and a big temp dip, so I guess I'm out this month. Gutted as I was so hopeful because of a sign I only had last time pregnant...I only have 1 cycle of clomid left and with stress at work I've got less chance of hitting the day than ever...guess I'm gonna get drilled after all :(


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Grey.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I've been really weepy about it today :( I'm gutted, when is my month going to be? Feels like never right now, like being pregnant last year for 4 weeks before it was ripped out of me is all I get. 
Sorry for being a downer, just feel rubbish and bitter.


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry *Grey* - I know it's heart wrenching seeing a BFN after all your efforts. It will be your month - unfortunately we can't see into the future but you will get your BFP hon. :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..i have been feeling that way myself. I'll be praying for you:hugs:


----------



## sparkle

I'm so sorry grey :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:howdy: guys, I'm back, if only briefly!
Was so excited to come on here and see some new bfps, so gutted for you Grey and Love, I couldn't read the pages quick enough to see.
Huge hugs Love, sorry I missed the anniversary of your twins, that must have been hard.:hugs:

Thanks for all your thoughts, we had an amazing time in Kos, although extremely hot, late 30's every day!
I ate and drank loads, feeling a tad guilty now, but still got 5 days in Spain ahead of me, will have to calm it down otherwise I'll be chucked out of weight watchers for bad behaviour :rofl:

Testing is :ban: for me til I get back from Spain, although AF probably due just before we come home on Sunday. I can hope.

The :sex: dried up a bit to begin with, so a bit disappointed as got my peak the day before we went, we dtd that night, then missed about 4 days, only picking up where we left off at the end of the hol. Think we were too hot and bothered.

Got to dash, washing to do. Just wanted to stop by and say hi xx


----------



## loveanurse1

glad you are having fun. I hope you can bring us back a little souvenir :winkwink:

enjoy yourself


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Grey and Love.. Sending you both big hugs..

New-happy to hear your enjoying your holiday.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- :hugs: so sorry about the BFN hun, but don't give up! The clomid has clearly helped you in regulating your cycle and that helps to make things more promising! Your charts with clomid look so normal, I just know that you will be getting your BFP soon! :hugs:

New--so glad to hear you are having a wonderful vacation! Hope you are loving Spain!

Love--hope things are going well with you, thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry for not keeping up, been too depressed to post. 
The :witch: finally made a quiet appearance today, been so depressed and weepy. I'm terrified I won't get pregnant this cycle and have no more clomid (the doctor only prescribed me 3 cycles worth and wants me to get drilled it I'm not pregnant after). I have a horrible feeling that because I have only one tube that I'll need IVF or IUI or something like that. I'm carrying on slimming world to try and keep losing weight and getting healthier. I'm just so low. I think if it doesn't happen this month I'm going to have to go to NTNP until my appointment in November because I can't handle the stress. I've been trying since last Nov/Dec and until clomid had ridiculous cycles (like ovulating on cd44) and constant temping, opks, trying and failing to get some :sex:....just wearing me out. But then I'm scared of the relaxed approach because of wacky cycles and lack of sex, I feel like I'll never get pregnant that way....
Sorry for ranting, just really not doing well.

I hope you're all feeling better than me and good luck to those testing soon :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Grey :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh Grey..:hugs: i completely understand where you are coming from. We have been trying since 09 and after the m/c's and loss of my left ovary and tube i also feel like something like iui is going to have to happen in order for us to concieve, which means more tests and dr's visits..:grr:. My fear is, what if i do all the tests and still don't have an answer as to why we haven't been lucky????? We have decided to not go for ivf if we have no luck. The sad part is, i have regular clock work cycles now which means no real answer as to why we don't coceive.
Your thoughts so mirror my own right now and I (we) are all here for you to rant and express your thoughts. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:..just know you are NOT alone.


----------



## neffie

Grey/Love - Said this on the other thread, but I'm still rooting for you guys. I know it's not much solace at such a time, and you may want to kick me for saying this...but *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE* don't lose hope. I know you guys are fighting a harder battle than most of us with the loss of a tube, but please don't take that as a sign that it will never happen. Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're here for you! :friends:

New - Glad you're having a good time! Hope the hag stays away for you.


----------



## GreyGirl

shelleney said:


> Thinking of you Grey :hugs:

Thank you :)



loveanurse1 said:


> oh Grey..:hugs: i completely understand where you are coming from. We have been trying since 09 and after the m/c's and loss of my left ovary and tube i also feel like something like iui is going to have to happen in order for us to concieve, which means more tests and dr's visits..:grr:. My fear is, what if i do all the tests and still don't have an answer as to why we haven't been lucky????? We have decided to not go for ivf if we have no luck. The sad part is, i have regular clock work cycles now which means no real answer as to why we don't coceive.
> Your thoughts so mirror my own right now and I (we) are all here for you to rant and express your thoughts. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:..just know you are NOT alone.

Thank you :) You're my one-tube cycle sister :) Do we always ovulate from the side with a tube? The DR didn't really tell me anything after my op, I was discharged with no after-care so have no idea, they just told me I'd have a 30% less chance each month. I hope we both get there soon :)



neffie said:


> Grey/Love - Said this on the other thread, but I'm still rooting for you guys. I know that's not much solace at such a time, and you may want to kick me for saying this...but *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE* don't lose hope. I know you guys are fighting a harder battle than most of us with the loss of a tube, but please don't take that as a sign that it will never happen. Thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We're here for you! :friends:
> 
> New - Glad you're having a good time! Hope the hag stays away for you.

I don't want to kick you at all :) It is hard sometimes to keep going and keep positive, I'm negative every now and again (like above, oops!) but when I'm me again I'm a positive person. 

We've made a decision. We talked about it this evening and decided to keep TTC this month (I took first lot of clomid today) but NO opk's and NO temping!!!! I'm nervous about it, but we figured best month to just relax because we have a rough idea of when I'll ovulate (unlike normal months) and so can try and enjoy ourselves and have stress-free :sex: again. We had some lovely unplanned :sex: last week and both said we enjoyed it more because we weren't worried which day...so hopefully we can stay chilled and enjoy lots of :sex: and get lucky the relaxed way!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Keeping my fxed for you grey.. I think the relaxed approach sounds wonderful.. sometimes we all just get too caught up in when will i ov. and will we have bded.. hope this way will be lots more fun.. and get you your bfp.. and its nice having an idea of when it will happen.. Good luck hun..

And you can always vent or feel down.. it may not seem like it but we have all felt that way.. that it will never happen.. and you do have a harder time than most with only one tube.. 30% less is a lot if you think about it.. Hugs and we always here for you..


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey/Love--I am pulling for you both, you are in my thoughts and prayers every day! I think being relaxed is key for some ladies in getting their BFPs, although it gets so hard to be relaxed when you want something so much! Grey, I think your approach this month is a good one, and I really hope that it ends with your BFP!!! :hugs: As Neffie said, we are here for you! All of us Femmes have and continue to stick together for one another! :friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, did you lose the ovary too?? if you lost just the tube it would decrease your chances. you would still have both ovaries competing to release the good egg and if ovulation came was from the ovary with no tube then yes it would be harder from no tube for eggy to travel down. in my case since i lost both, i know i only ovulate from the one ovary and and it goes into the one tube. I feel a little better myself as well. I had dh buy my o stix to take to ohio with me. we shall see as it will be tricky as i will be traveling trying to time :sex:..lol
good luck at slimming world..oh and have you started your clomid for this month???


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone :)



loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*, did you lose the ovary too?? if you lost just the tube it would decrease your chances. you would still have both ovaries competing to release the good egg and if ovulation came was from the ovary with no tube then yes it would be harder from no tube for eggy to travel down. in my case since i lost both, i know i only ovulate from the one ovary and and it goes into the one tube. I feel a little better myself as well. I had dh buy my o stix to take to ohio with me. we shall see as it will be tricky as i will be traveling trying to time :sex:..lol
> good luck at slimming world..oh and have you started your clomid for this month???

I didn't lose the ovary, I didn't realise it would be better if I did...doh! 
I lost another 1.5 lbs so 5lbs in 2weeks...hoping to lose 2 for next week so I'll have 1/2 a stone gone! I'm on day 2 of clomid taking. Feels kinda weird I have none left...If I don't get pregnant this month I might try and ask for more...


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey...i think you should ask for more. tell your fs that you didn't get to use it the first month you took it and see if he will let you take a month's break (if you have to) and retry..as for the ovary..that is what my dr told me. I'm not sure how accurate that is as dr's tell patients different things all the time


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> Grey...i think you should ask for more. tell your fs that you didn't get to use it the first month you took it and see if he will let you take a month's break (if you have to) and retry..as for the ovary..that is what my dr told me. I'm not sure how accurate that is as dr's tell patients different things all the time

Thanks for that :) I'll definitely phone and ask (doesn't hurt to ask does it?) and I hope they say yes!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!!!
Im officially in the TWW after my IUI procedure yesterday morning.... I am praying I get my :bfp: in two weeks..... not sure if Im going to symptom spot yet but most likely I think I will lol. wish me luck ladies!!!

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!!!
> Im officially in the TWW after my IUI procedure yesterday morning.... I am praying I get my :bfp: in two weeks..... not sure if Im going to symptom spot yet but most likely I think I will lol. wish me luck ladies!!!
> 
> hope you're all doing well :hugs:

That's great! Best of luck with the 2ww and hopefully you'll be getting a :bfp:!! If you don't mind me asking...what does the IUI process involve? I figure it might be our next step after clomid...


----------



## loveanurse1

Lisa..will be stalking here to see how it goes
grey..no it doesn't hurt to ask as all they can say is 'no' right????


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!!! 

Grey, I copied this from WebMd lol.
Intrauterine Insemination (IUI) Directory
Artificial insemination is a procedure that can treat male and female infertility. In intrauterine insemination, the man's sperm are directly inserted into the woman's uterus. This prevents any complications the sperm may have in reaching the uterus. IUI is the most common form of artificial insemination. This may be a good choice when the man's sperm count is low or when the woman has endometriosis. Some hinderances to success include a woman's older age, poor egg or sperm quality, or severe fallopian tube damage. You should discuss the risks and costs of IUI with your doctor.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Back from my holidays now relaxed and refreshed. We had an amazing time sunbathing, relaxing, sleeping, chilling out and I have to say lots of eating and drinking.

I would also like to let you all know that I got my :bfp: this morning at 15dpo.
Scared, excited and shocked...

I kind of feel awful mentioning it as I know all you girls are trying so hard and I know the feeling of elation for others followed by the heartache...
I am praying every one of you get yours soon and I truly mean that - you have all supported me in my battle and I don't think I would be here now without each and every one of you. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Lisa for that, I think I understand it now. Do you have to do much prior to them inserting the semen? Or just turn up on the day? :)

Congratulations New! I've replied more in the OTWW thread :D Really pleased for you :)


----------



## LiSa2010

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks Lisa for that, I think I understand it now. Do you have to do much prior to them inserting the semen? Or just turn up on the day? :)
> 
> Congratulations New! I've replied more in the OTWW thread :D Really pleased for you :)

:winkwink:
there are different types of infertility treatments but I'll tell you mine.
I was on FSH injectibles from cd3-cd10 (Follistim) to produce more Follicles and I had to be monitored, meaning I had to go in for u/s' and b/w. I went in 4 times.... the first being on cd3 to check everything and to let me know when I can start the meds, the second was on cd7 to see how many follicles I produced and I produced 4 follies (10, 11, 11, 12), since I was out of the state last week until Thursday, I had the next u/s & b/w that day cd10, they said that I had only 3 follicle this time but that was bcuz they don't count any follicles size 13 and under for IUI, their sizes were 17, 15, 15. I had my next u/s the following day at cd11 and they grew to 19, 17, 17, and also had one at 13. I did the Ovidrel (trigger shot) last Friday, which brings on O 24-36hrs later and then had the IUI procedure on Sunday.... the day of the procedure you pretty much go there and it's like having a pap smear and hubby has to produce semen in the office or at home and you bring it in the office with you.... it's a long process but so worth it for me...


----------



## LiSa2010

HUGE CONGRATS NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## neffie

New - Said this on the other thread, but *CONGRATS* again!! What awesome news! Stick little beanie, stick! :flower:

Lisa - Glad that things are moving so quickly for you. Hope you get that :bfp: in 2 weeks. Good luck!

:hi: Grey, Love.


----------



## loveanurse1

I will be moving over to this thread in two days..:wohoo: +opk today..o day tomorrow..


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> I will be moving over to this thread in two days..:wohoo: +opk today..o day tomorrow..

Hurry up, I need a bump buddy :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

I sincerely hope that we can make that happen *New*.. how did your husband react to the news..your cycles were short like mine were they not?? 27days or less?? 
i forgot to tell you all i lost more weight..total wt loss since the start..23lbs..


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG love congrats on the weight loss!!!!! Ive lost a little over 20 since April 12th myself....... :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

Love that weight loss is fantastic.. and fxed for a bfp in a 2 weeks.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

great job lisa..i am hoping it helps as the last two pregnancies of mine i ate healthy and was dieting and exercising and got my :bfp: so i'm hoping it helps


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> I sincerely hope that we can make that happen *New*.. how did your husband react to the news..your cycles were short like mine were they not?? 27days or less??
> i forgot to tell you all i lost more weight..total wt loss since the start..23lbs..

Dh didn't react at all like I expected him to Love - I came down stairs with the test behind my back and said
"I think we brought ourselves a little souvenir from our holidays.."
He said.. "what do you mean" and I showed him the test - his reaction.... "well I'm not getting my hopes up" and walked off!

So I had to say "so you'd have preferred it if I didn't tell you and went through it on my own then?!"

He then realised he was being an arse and gave me a hug and a kiss and said "I'm just scared that's all"

Errr, me too mate and I'm the one that has to go through it all - men!
He hasn't mentioned it since. But in his defense, he has started doing more (hoovering, cleaning, washing up etc).
I am refusing to lift anything heavy or do anything strenuous - I know its not an illness but I'm not taking any chances.

Yes my cycles were generally short 25 or 26 days mainly - with the odd 23 and 29 day thrown in. They never really regulated themselves.

Well done on the weightloss, that's fantastic - I've put on about 7lb - too much good living on holiday :dohh:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> Dh didn't react at all like I expected him to Love - I came down stairs with the test behind my back and said
> "I think we brought ourselves a little souvenir from our holidays.."
> He said.. "what do you mean" and I showed him the test - his reaction.... "well I'm not getting my hopes up" and walked off!
> 
> So I had to say "so you'd have preferred it if I didn't tell you and went through it on my own then?!"
> 
> He then realised he was being an arse and gave me a hug and a kiss and said "I'm just scared that's all"
> 
> Errr, me too mate and I'm the one that has to go through it all - men!
> He hasn't mentioned it since. But in his defense, he has started doing more (hoovering, cleaning, washing up etc).
> I am refusing to lift anything heavy or do anything strenuous - I know its not an illness but I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Yes my cycles were generally short 25 or 26 days mainly - with the odd 23 and 29 day thrown in. They never really regulated themselves.
> 
> Well done on the weightloss, that's fantastic - I've put on about 7lb - too much good living on holiday :dohh:

oh wow my hubby would have left me speechless if he did that but I can understand him being scared to get happy and have it taken away but that's not going to happen to you New.... you so deserve this sweety :hugs:

that's great that he's taking more responsibiities on his own... actions speak louder than words and by him doing that, he's showing you that he wants this baby just as much as you do :hugs:

I know what you mean about taking it easy and not taking any chances.... I had my IUI procedure on sunday and Im scared to exercise and do anything that will put a lot of pressure on my body during this TWW... My doc gave me the okay to continue my exercise routine but Im still scared :cry: Im supposed to go to the gym with hubby today and if I decide to go, I think I'll just walk on the treadmill 

H&H 9 months... sooooo excitedly happy for you :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Dh didn't react at all like I expected him to Love - I came down stairs with the test behind my back and said
> "I think we brought ourselves a little souvenir from our holidays.."
> He said.. "what do you mean" and I showed him the test - his reaction.... "well I'm not getting my hopes up" and walked off!
> 
> So I had to say "so you'd have preferred it if I didn't tell you and went through it on my own then?!"
> 
> He then realised he was being an arse and gave me a hug and a kiss and said "I'm just scared that's all"
> 
> Errr, me too mate and I'm the one that has to go through it all - men!
> He hasn't mentioned it since. But in his defense, he has started doing more (hoovering, cleaning, washing up etc).
> I am refusing to lift anything heavy or do anything strenuous - I know its not an illness but I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Yes my cycles were generally short 25 or 26 days mainly - with the odd 23 and 29 day thrown in. They never really regulated themselves.
> 
> Well done on the weightloss, that's fantastic - I've put on about 7lb - too much good living on holiday :dohh:
> 
> oh wow my hubby would have left me speechless if he did that but I can understand him being scared to get happy and have it taken away but that's not going to happen to you New.... you so deserve this sweety :hugs:
> 
> that's great that he's taking more responsibiities on his own... actions speak louder than words and by him doing that, he's showing you that he wants this baby just as much as you do :hugs:
> 
> I know what you mean about taking it easy and not taking any chances.... I had my IUI procedure on sunday and Im scared to exercise and do anything that will put a lot of pressure on my body during this TWW... My doc gave me the okay to continue my exercise routine but Im still scared :cry: Im supposed to go to the gym with hubby today and if I decide to go, I think I'll just walk on the treadmill
> 
> H&H 9 months... sooooo excitedly happy for you :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa :hugs:

I know what you mean, I'm scared to bend over, strain on loo - BREATHE even!! :haha:

I'm afraid I am quite ignorant on IUI - can I please ask what it is and what it involves? I hope it leads to a bfp whatever it is :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: haha, so was I until I had to go through infertility meds, procedures and all that... my doc was great through everything though....
it's a procedure where DH's sperm is inserted into my uterus with a catheter. this is done at the FS clinic... DH has a good sperm count but his swimmers aren't good and I was diagnosed with having low egg quantity... but Im done taking meds and ovulation and am now in the TWW... Im going to test on Aug 19th, FXed...


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for Lisa, Grey, and Love.. so excited for all you.. :)

New-I also know how you feel.. not wanting to do anything.. I finally just last night walked on my treadmill.. and walked outside today for a bit.. its crazy.. even though we know better, that these things cant cause a mc.. i still am scared.. things do get easier though.. I have to say though dh and i havent had sex since my bfp.. dont want any scares of spotting.. my scan is in one week so hope everything is good.. 

so do you have an appt on monday then? ps love the ticker.. :)

also i feel almost bad for you.. as to what your hubby said.. not the response i would have expected either.. but i do get it.. just as hard on them as us.. as they cant do anything but sit back and watch.. praying this one is a very sticky one.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..actions do speak louder than words and he is trying now...i think i would be just as scared about :sex: and exercise..i just hope i get there. It's been sooooooo very long..over a year now...


----------



## GreyGirl

glad your hubbie realised new and is helping around the house :)


----------



## shelleney

Wow, congrats on the weightloss Love and Lisa!!! :)
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

shell,,i love your scan pic..how cute


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou :cloud9:
xx


----------



## IMPPEARL

New don't worry... my hubby did the same thing. He said "it's not real till 3 months". Sometimes I think that we don't really realize how much our loss affected them too.


----------



## LiSa2010

that is so true Imp.... :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Love - Hope you caught that :bodyb:! Those weight loss numbers are absolutely fab by the way! Keep it up! =D&gt;

Lisa - Ditto to you. Qudos on the weight loss! :thumbup:

New - Sorry to hear about your OH's reaction, but in a way I think that is a man's way of expressing fear. It's great that he's showing how much he wants this baby by doing more things around the house. Yay for putting up a ticker! :) Know how you feel about taking it easy. I've always been a workout junkie, but took it easy during the 1st tri. I swam, and only did light cardio during that time. I've just picked things back up over the past couple of weeks, and am still modifying my workouts to be on the safe side.

Grey - :hi: Hope you're doing well. I know that giving up temping & OPKs can be hard, especially when you've been doing it on a regular basis. But I do think that in a way, it settles things down, and gets your mind off of that aspect of TTC. The month I got my BFP was the only month that I didn't temp/use OPKs. Hoping that does the trick for you as well.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..
*Lisa*..how goes the tww? are you ss yet???:dust:
*grey*..:howdy: How are you? You have been kind of quiet hun. I hope you are doing ok. 
*sam*..:hugs:
*new*..how are you??
hello to all the pregnant lovelies out there..may your day be filled with lots of m/s and baby movements..:rofl:..hope you and beanies are doing well
afm..nothing at all to report..i'm not even filled with the anticipation excitement that i normally get each tww. I guess as i am trying to mentally block myself from the pain of a possible future disappointment.:shrug:...i just really feel a little blah


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

yes Im still SS.. but I just really don't want to get my hopes up... I am taking Estrogen and Progesterine pills... and I go in for follow up b/w on Wednesday for repeat of hormone testing and possible HCG testing (pregnancy test)... I pray that my eggs were good for fertilization and that they implanted... I had a temp dip yesterday and temp back up today... FXed....

I am 8dpo/8dpiui these are my symptoms so far:

FYI: the hpt testing is to test to make sure the HCG trigger shot is out of my system bcuz it gives a + on the HPT...

*My Symptoms: *
cd13 (8/7/11) = IUI - cramping and spotting after procedure.....
1dpiui/3dpt - pain in my right lower back (from IUI or sleeping on my stomach the whole night), slight cramping and spotting (from IUI procedure), Fatigue (could be from lack of sleep from vaca)
2dpiui/4dpt - tender breasts (could be from Ovidrel - all day/night), slight cramps and low back pain on and off, twinges/slight pain in my ovaries last night, light brown spotting w/some pink in it, bloated (night)
3dpiui/5dpt - tender breast (all day/night), slight cramping, bloated (night), gassy during the night thru the morning
4dpiui/6dpt - Vvvv faint line on HPT, tender breast (all day/night), slight cramping and low back pain (AM), bloated (PM), gassy (middle of the night)
5dpiui/7dpt - Vvvvvvery faint line on HPT, tender breast, bloated (AM), cramping/pressure in abdomen (AM), Fatigue setting in at 2pm, 
6dpiui/8dpt - BFN on hpt, sore breasts (am/pm), cramping (am/pm), twinges (am), bloated, vvvvvvvery gassy,
7dpiui/9dpt - sore breasts (am/pm), cramping (am/pm), temp dip, fatigue, gassy
8dpiui/10dpt - sore breasts (AM) but not as sore as the last few days....

Hope you're all doing well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Sound like great symptoms so far Lisa.. Fxed for you.. :)

Love & Grey how are the two of you doing...

Sam hope your well if your reading.. :)


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Grey - :hi: Hope you're doing well. I know that giving up temping & OPKs can be hard, especially when you've been doing it on a regular basis. But I do think that in a way, it settles things down, and gets your mind off of that aspect of TTC. The month I got my BFP was the only month that I didn't temp/use OPKs. Hoping that does the trick for you as well.

Hi :) 
It is hard in a sense because I don't feel that same control. But it's helped us relax a lot. I'm REALLY happy to hear the month you got your :bfp: was the month you didn't do opt and temp!!!!!!! I really hope it's the same for me :D 



loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*..:howdy: How are you? You have been kind of quiet hun. I hope you are doing ok.
> 
> hello to all the pregnant lovelies out there..may your day be filled with lots of m/s and baby movements..:rofl:..hope you and beanies are doing well
> afm..nothing at all to report..i'm not even filled with the anticipation excitement that i normally get each tww. I guess as i am trying to mentally block myself from the pain of a possible future disappointment.:shrug:...i just really feel a little blah

Thanks for asking :) I have been staying away a little bit to try and help me keep the 'relaxed' thing going. I have missed you ladies though. I'm doing ok, should be ovulating sometime this week, not sure when. Trying to keep romance alive as much as possible this week, whoop! 

I'm sorry that you're not feeling great right now and don't feel like it's going to happen, I hope you get a surprise :bfp: and soon! :hugs:



LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies!
> 
> yes Im still SS.. but I just really don't want to get my hopes up... I am taking Estrogen and Progesterine pills... and I go in for follow up b/w on Wednesday for repeat of hormone testing and possible HCG testing (pregnancy test)... I pray that my eggs were good for fertilization and that they implanted... I had a temp dip yesterday and temp back up today... FXed....
> 
> I am 8dpo/8dpiui these are my symptoms so far:
> 
> FYI: the hpt testing is to test to make sure the HCG trigger shot is out of my system bcuz it gives a + on the HPT...
> 
> *My Symptoms: *
> cd13 (8/7/11) = IUI - cramping and spotting after procedure.....
> 1dpiui/3dpt - pain in my right lower back (from IUI or sleeping on my stomach the whole night), slight cramping and spotting (from IUI procedure), Fatigue (could be from lack of sleep from vaca)
> 2dpiui/4dpt - tender breasts (could be from Ovidrel - all day/night), slight cramps and low back pain on and off, twinges/slight pain in my ovaries last night, light brown spotting w/some pink in it, bloated (night)
> 3dpiui/5dpt - tender breast (all day/night), slight cramping, bloated (night), gassy during the night thru the morning
> 4dpiui/6dpt - Vvvv faint line on HPT, tender breast (all day/night), slight cramping and low back pain (AM), bloated (PM), gassy (middle of the night)
> 5dpiui/7dpt - Vvvvvvery faint line on HPT, tender breast, bloated (AM), cramping/pressure in abdomen (AM), Fatigue setting in at 2pm,
> 6dpiui/8dpt - BFN on hpt, sore breasts (am/pm), cramping (am/pm), twinges (am), bloated, vvvvvvvery gassy,
> 7dpiui/9dpt - sore breasts (am/pm), cramping (am/pm), temp dip, fatigue, gassy
> 8dpiui/10dpt - sore breasts (AM) but not as sore as the last few days....
> 
> Hope you're all doing well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sounds like great symptoms to me! Fingers crossed for you :D :D:happydance:



lilrojo said:


> Sound like great symptoms so far Lisa.. Fxed for you.. :)
> 
> Love & Grey how are the two of you doing...
> 
> Sam hope your well if your reading.. :)

I'm going ok thanks, just waiting to ovulate....how are you doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

GREY, I am so glad to hear from you. I am praying this is your month. I miss hearing from you, but i definitly can understand the need to stay away. keep us posted hun..i have all things crossed for you
*lisa*..how goes the day for you??let us know how appt goes on Wed


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

love, I've been feeling like Im out since yesterday... Im kicking myself for not staying positive but it's so hard :cry: we'll see how tomorrow goes... I'll keep you guys posted.. 

has anyone heard from Sam? I wish she would come back and read my post cuz I think she may be going through the same thing Im going through and I hope that reading my story will give her hope.... Sam, Im thinking of you..... :hugs:

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*..yes the pma does start to waver as time goes on..it is very difficult to keep it up..but your symptoms do sound so promising. I sincerely hope this is it for you. I hope sam is reading this as well.

so i am pouring salt on an open wound and torturing myself by watching tlc's "a baby story"..why do i do that to myself????:dohh:


----------



## LiSa2010

I do that to myself too...

so yesterday I had some AF type cramps and low back pain in the AM but went away as the day went on, today, those same cramps started around 1pm and they have not let up... they really feel like AF cramping and backache, it almost feels like Im on cd1..... :shrug: Im suppose to go for b/w (estrogen, progesterone, hcg) tomorrow morning and am not feeling optimistic at the moment... :cry:

all I want to do is lay on my bed and sleep the pain away.... :sleep:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm still here with you guys. Not leaving til you all come with me :friends:
Grey -glad you're back, missed you x
Lisa - PMA! You're bot out til the witch shows, I had AF cramps two days before my bfp.
Love - hugs x


----------



## neffie

Me too girlies! :hi: ....I'm not going anywhere! Rooting each of you on! :friends:

Lisa - Hope your pain gets better, and I sure hope it's not the hag!


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*..with my three of my pregnancies i thought i was out with what i thought was af cramps only to be pleasantly surprised..:hugs:
*new/neffie*..thanks so much it means a lot


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies... Im not leaving you either.. not on as often as i was but its hard with a toddler running around my house.. lol..

Grey-happy to see your back and fxed for you.. praying clomid does it this month.. and hope the relaxed approach is just what you need..

Love-fxed for you.. how are you feeling.. staying busy at work still.. 

Lisa-like i said in your journal your not out yet.. so keep the faith.. :)

Fxed for each and every one of you ladies.. you wont ever be forgotten or left behind.. we all here until you join us..


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks* lil*..i bet you are tired chasing after a toddler and being preggers..i hope you are getting your rest

just a question for you ladies do i need to consider myself in the long term tcc category now???:( how very depressing for me..or do i restart the ttc after my surgery date??


----------



## GreyGirl

I do appreciate all your pregnant ladies coming and keeping us company, it's very kind of you and gives me hope :) :hugs:

I've been really weepy today. Don't know when I'm ovulating and it's still scaring me (so much for relaxed!). Still having some trouble getting hubbie in the sack, hoping for some tonight or tomorrow morning because I'll probably either ovulate tomorrow or day after, depending on if clomid works still after missing a day. 

Also, I've tried to convince my hubbie to let us foster another Greyhound. I love the one we've got and think he'd enjoy a friend. The charity he came from is in crisis and desperate. I haven't said this to my hubbie yet, but a reason I want to do this is I feel so helpless because I can't get pregnant and want to feel like I make a difference in the world and can help with something rathen than feel useless. I'm crying as I type this because I feel so wretched and unable to do anything about my situation. I just want to hold my baby, I should have an 8 month old by now and I have nothing.


----------



## loveanurse1

oh grey..I'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs:...i so hope that we both can come up with a :bfp: this cycle. I think the greyhound sounds like a lovely idea. It will be a welcome distraction also from ttc. That is one of the reasons i returned to school. I have no real words of comfort other than , I am still here..and will be with you till the end...:friends:..:hugs:..

lisa..how are you feeling today..

afm..my pma is pretty much nil..i feel nothing at all. just rather blase. the days are just ticking off slowlly, but..i do still have a small slimmer of hope. 

l love all my bnb ffiends..you have been keepingg me semi sane lol....
anywhoo..i am here for you..


----------



## sparkle

Ladies, sending you all lots of love.

Grey- sending lots of pma to you. We also caught the cycle I didn't use opks x

Lisa- loads of positive dust to you xx

Love- we're all here to keep rooting for you xx


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa..how did your appt go?? I hope things went smoothly hun..you were the first person i thought of when i woke up today..


----------



## shelleney

Im still here! :hi:

Lots of love to you all - Grey, Love, Lisa and Sam :hugs:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry you're feeling so low Love :hugs: Hope you can feel better soon :)

AFM: Thanks everyone for your kind comments :) 
I don't know if today is going to be much better, this morning alarm went off at 6.10, hubbie then does snooze til about 6.50. I rolled over and asked if he wanted to fill the time between alarms with 'stuff'...to which he shrugged his shoulders! I've had the shrugging shoulders when I tried to initiate things before, but it's really starting to bother me. I asked him if I'd pressured him too much in our 'relaxed' month and he said no. I said I felt I had because I still feel the panic of 'have we had sex enough around fertile time'....He then preceded to tell me maybe I should "give up & it'll just 'happen'" and his head is messed up because he's still on probation at work and not fully confident he'll get it. 
I can understand stress - I'm trying to make a person by myself! But I also am gutted. I have a horrible feeling this is leading to not trying and preventing, even though he said we'll still be ntnp...
Really don't know what's going on. Today or tomorrow should be O day if my previous clomid months are anything to go by (why on earth did I give up temping and peeing on sticks?!)...


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

love, sorry you're feeling down... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

grey, sorry to hear your hubby isn't be supportive... it's really lonely when you have no one to talk to or no one understands what we go through every month we don't get that :bfp:

afm: my b/w is perfect and my doc wants me to continue to take the meds and wants a b/w repeat of the levels again on Monday AND a pregnancy test then too!!!!!!!!! not sure why I have to wait that long though :shrug: I'll be 15dpoiui then... so far he's been a God send so Im not going to question anything he does, he obviously knows what he's doing :thumbup: 

I think Im going to POAS Saturday morning.... I really can't wait til Monday... :haha:

been feeling twinges this morning... FXed something is happening in there... :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Grey*..i am so sorry how things are going..i definitly can understand the frustration, especially since it happened to me this month too. I actually became irrational at my dh over the no dtd. I had to get ahold of myself and say 'hey, if it happens it'll happen'..but it is part of the reason that i think i'm not going to get a :bfp: this cycle...i thought i could give up the opks, but i realized it actually helps me pinpoint to the day when my af should arrive so i can understand your hesitancy of relinquishing those items..:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
*lisa*..I have everything crossed for you. If af doesn't start on the 21st or 22nd, i may poas myself. dh has them hidden as i don't want to depress myself.
*neffie, shell, amber,lil sparkle*, ...we love that you ladies are still visiting. it does get a little lonely with only us left and we are on different cycle times. so i thank you..afterall you guys are a wealth of information for us 
*new*..how are you doing
afm..feeling rather irritable..and just all around :grr:- like..lol...still feel nothing at all..oh and i had some cramping usually associated with af....barely feel breast tenderness that i normally get before af. I usually get that bad, i did have one odd thing happen to me, not that i am contributing it to ss but i had some itchy nipples last night at work.. I had to be discreet to try and itch..:rofl:...it would be like a guy scratching his balls in front of us..lol


----------



## lilrojo

Fxed for you Love..

Grey-so sorry your oh isn't being supportive.. i dont they they understand what us as women go through every month... Big hugs to you and hope everything works out ok..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey there ladies, I am not going anywhere either, I am still here cheering you all on. As I have said before, I'll be here until every one of us is holding our little ones in our arms! I think of you all every day, and you are always in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so thankful every day that I found this board after losing peanut and found this wonderful group of ladies. 

Lisa--keeping my fx'd for you that you get your BFP this weekend or on Monday if you hold out!

Grey--:hugs: so sorry you are feeling down and your OH is not being as supportive as he should. I do know that stress can really affect our men, so if he is stressed out about work (my DH is impossible to deal with when work is stressing him out), it makes it so hard to get them to focus on more important things, like having sex!! Keeping my fx'd that things get worked out for you hun!

I really hope you are able to adopt another greyhound, dogs are so wonderful and add so much to our lives. I still miss my little beagle so much and am constantly prattling on to my DH about how we are going to get a puppy for Grace when she is older. I can't imagine her growing up without a doggie in her life. 

Love--fx'd for you too if you are testing this weekend, I hope those itchy nips translate into a BFP for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey ladies, Happy Friday to you all. 
*Grey*..how are you doing today?? I hope you were able to get a little bd in. I'm sorry it's been difficult timing for you and your dh. :hugs:
*Lisa*...any news?? 

a big THANK YOU to all of our pregnant bnb friends who keep coming back to cheer us on. You all are lovely :friends:

afm..i don't think i will have to be testing as my back was hurting something fierce this morning and spotted a little brown blood. I am too realistic to believe it's nothing more than :af: making a very irritating EARLY visit. I am only 9dpo, only on cd 24. Strangely enough I cried all day yesterday:cry::cry::cry:like a big bawl bag and then went to work and got stressed out by ridiculous staff issues and started crying :cry::cry::cry:to my manager again this morning, I feel a little better,,,until next time..:dohh:. Of course i could not tell her that i was pmsing and every thing else that is going on at home. I try very hard NOT to bring that to work, besides she would have passed off the issues i was having with staff as a direct result of me pmsing. Anyhoo, left work late and went with girls and dh to beach and i relaxed for 4hrs. 
hope you all are dong well and *LIsa* and *Grey,* i hope you will come away with better results than me


----------



## LiSa2010

no news yet... tomorrow is testing day.... gonna get up at 6:30am (eastern time) to take my temp... if its still high, I may feel more positive about testing... whether high or not, still gonna test :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

gl Lisa..

afm..I'm out..guess today is cd1


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hugs: Love. 
We're all here to support you :friends:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 
its a bfn today..... having a blood test on Monday so gonna wait for that and not test anymore...


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry you're out Love :hugs:

Sorry it's a BFN today Lisa :hugs: 

I'm feeling better thanks guys. I had some stringy, slightly yellow CM yesterday, does that count as EWCM? I thought it was clear? If it was and I did O yesterday then I might be in luck because we had some :sex: yesterday morning....I have slightly more hope than before, just wondering if not doing OPK's was the best...if I'm not pregnant this month I'll be phoning to ask for more Clomid.


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, that is why i still do the opks, so i know for sure. The temping though was too stressful for me...and you are probably getting close..i get the yellowy stringy mucus right before o time...gl with the :sex:..i think you have a good plan
*lisa*..gl to you
*sam*...:howdy: If you don't mind my asking???where do you happen to be in your cycle???
:hi: to all the preggers and anyone else i may have missed


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey - I definitely think the yellowy cm is EWCM - good job you got some :sex: in. Good luck :flower:

Love - hope you are coping ok this momth :hugs:

Sam - welcome back - nice to see you here - sorry you've had a lot of shit to deal with but glad to hear you and DH are back on track :hugs:

Lisa - keeping everything firmly crossed for your appointment tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> *grey*, that is why i still do the opks, so i know for sure. The temping though was too stressful for me...and you are probably getting close..i get the yellowy stringy mucus right before o time...gl with the :sex:..i think you have a good plan
> *lisa*..gl to you
> *sam*...:howdy: If you don't mind my asking???where do you happen to be in your cycle???
> :hi: to all the preggers and anyone else i may have missed

I think I might need to introduce them again if I don't this month as it was only cos of Clomid that I had a smallish window. I hope that you're right about the stringy, not really had it like that before. 
How are you doing?



NewToAllThis said:


> Grey - I definitely think the yellowy cm is EWCM - good job you got some :sex: in. Good luck :flower:
> 
> Love - hope you are coping ok this momth :hugs:
> 
> Sam - welcome back - nice to see you here - sorry you've had a lot of shit to deal with but glad to hear you and DH are back on track :hugs:
> 
> Lisa - keeping everything firmly crossed for your appointment tomorrow :kiss:

Thanks, glad it's the general thought! I hope I got it right!!!
How are you doing at the moment? :)


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you today Lisa. Hope you get that BFP!
xx


----------



## neffie

Love - Huge :hug:. 

Grey - Good luck this cycle!

Sam - Good to have you back! :hugs:

Lisa - Hope you got that BFP! You had your appt yesterday, correct?


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies! blood results were bfn :cry:

you are so wonderful :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> thanks ladies! blood results were bfn :cry:
> 
> you are so wonderful :hugs:

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*...so sorry hun...what's the next course of action?? another iui?? it took a friend of mine 6 cycles..but she didn't give up and she got her baby


----------



## LiSa2010

yes another IUI but my heart just isn't in it... :cry: and with my diagnosis I really can't take any months off :cry: if this cycle is also a bfn, I think he will want us to do IVF. with the insurance I have now, they will cover $15K for IVF lifetime and I think that will only pay for one cycle but after that, it will have to come out of pocket which we don't have :cry:

I can already feel this dream of having baby #2 slowly slipping away and there's nothing I can do :cry: :cry: :cry: sorry to vent ladies... Im trying to be positive I truly am, but no matter what I do, I just can't seem to bring myself up right now.... :cry:


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> yes another IUI but my heart just isn't in it... :cry: and with my diagnosis I really can't take any months off :cry: if this cycle is also a bfn, I think he will want us to do IVF. with the insurance I have now, they will cover $15K for IVF lifetime and I think that will only pay for one cycle but after that, it will have to come out of pocket which we don't have :cry:
> 
> I can already feel this dream of having baby #2 slowly slipping away and there's nothing I can do :cry: :cry: :cry: sorry to vent ladies... Im trying to be positive I truly am, but no matter what I do, I just can't seem to bring myself up right now.... :cry:

Lisa, please don't give up hun... you need to fight for what you want. I'm sure the doctor knows its going to take more than a couple of go's at IUI, the same as normal TTC.
I don't know how to make you feel better - my heart goes out to you, it really does :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh hun..i'm so sorry. Praying for you ...:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--So sorry hun, but please do not give up! It can happen!! My best friend went through both IUI and IVF and ended up conceiving naturally 2 months after an IVF failure. She now has a beautiful little boy. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Lisa :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

How you feeling now Lisa? :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - So sorry! :hugs: I know it's a lot easier said than done, but please do not give up hope. I also know a few people who got pregnant naturally after IUI/IVF failures. Hope you feel better soon. :kiss:


----------



## GreyGirl

Anyone got any idea for the name change for september?


----------



## samiam

Lisa--So sorry hon. :(

Love: I don't know why my FF chart vanished. All of these problems I've had with BnB and just today a friend asked where the link to my chart was. It should be on there again now. I'm cd 9 and getting on a plane over to see OH tomorrow morning. So we should catch the huevo this time. Fingers crossed. . .


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..oh you are right on schedule with me then...i'm cd8 today..maybe we'll have luck this month.have fun catching the huevo
i am taking vitb6 and a bcomplex vitamin,,and i started taking the fertileaid for women vitamin also..we'll see what happens????
hope all you ladies are doing well,,going to bed..i'm tired..these 12hr shifts wear me out.


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to you all.. really praying and keeping my fxed for each and every one of you...


----------



## samiam

AFM: Okay--I'm pretty sure I'm back in here. Tomorrow's temps should make it a bit clearer. OH and I are shagging like newlyweds, so, unless that huevo popped out first thing Sunday morning, I am hopeful that we caught it this month. And I have a really strange good feeling about it. So, into the dreaded tww I go. 

Grey--September names? Hmmm. September Surprises?


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Grey--September names? Hmmm. September Surprises?

I like it!


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies!

I took a few days away from BnB.... Im just stopping by to say :hi:

good luck ladies!

btw: Im on cd9 today.... and going through another cycle of doing an IUI, wish me luck!


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..i like it too..
*grey*..:hi: there...how much longer in the tww before you can test
*lisa*...we are right here with you and i understand the need for the break..i tend to stay away or not become so involved around af time...wishing you all the luck
:howdy: to all our preggo friends out there...
afm..waiting to pop my eggy..but my dh's 103million :spermy: hopefully can catch it:)


----------



## neffie

Just popping in to say :hi: to everyone. Good luck to each of you! Let's catch those :bodyb:s!!!

p.s. The new name for the thread sounds lovely!

p.s.s. Love - :shock:!! Now that's a super sperm count!! Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*..wow 19 wks..are you going to find out the baby's sex??


----------



## neffie

Love - Yes we are. :) Our gender scan is a week from today. Getting so impatient!


----------



## GreyGirl

LiSa2010 said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> I took a few days away from BnB.... Im just stopping by to say :hi:
> 
> good luck ladies!
> 
> btw: Im on cd9 today.... and going through another cycle of doing an IUI, wish me luck!

Sometimes we all need to step away :hugs: 

Best of luck this cycle of IUI!!! 



loveanurse1 said:


> *sam*..i like it too..
> *grey*..:hi: there...how much longer in the tww before you can test
> *lisa*...we are right here with you and i understand the need for the break..i tend to stay away or not become so involved around af time...wishing you all the luck
> :howdy: to all our preggo friends out there...
> afm..waiting to pop my eggy..but my dh's 103million :spermy: hopefully can catch it:)

I'm testing tomorrow at approximately 13DPO. 
You're hubby sure has a good chance of his :spermy: catching the egg!!!



neffie said:


> Love - Yes we are. :) Our gender scan is a week from today. Getting so impatient!

So exciting to hear you're getting your gender scan already! Brilliant!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for testing tomorrow Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

i'll be stalking you grey...gl :dust: :dust: and More :dust:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Gl for testing Grey xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone - :bfn: this morning :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks everyone - :bfn: this morning :(

Sorry hun. Don't give up though, I didn't get my faint bfp til 15dpo.
You're not out til the nasty old witch bag shows her face.:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Sorry about the BFN Grey. :hugs: As New says, you are not out until the hag shows! Keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## shelleney

Sorry Grey. But its still early. I didnt get my BFP til 18DPO 
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, you're all really kind :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

sorry about the bfn Grey :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

AF is here and no more clomid. Back to long cycles while I wait for my appointment.


----------



## samiam

Sorry to hear that Grey. Hey, I just noticed that you have PCOS. Are you managing that holistically? I have androgen disorder and manage it with diet, acupuncture and maca as well as high doses of Vitamin B6. It keeps my cycles on track and it also has made my hormone levels go back to normal. It might be something to consider while you are waiting to see the fs.


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear the witch got you Grey. And also sorry about the clomid. Maybe you could try Soy instead? They are supposed to work in a similar way to clomid.
Thinking of you 
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yes Grey, I agree with Shell, give Soy a go.
I've heard that it works well for those with long cycles.
Nothing to lose :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Sorry to hear that Grey. Hey, I just noticed that you have PCOS. Are you managing that holistically? I have androgen disorder and manage it with diet, acupuncture and maca as well as high doses of Vitamin B6. It keeps my cycles on track and it also has made my hormone levels go back to normal. It might be something to consider while you are waiting to see the fs.

I'm not really managing at it were. I have had no Dr support really, had metformin in the past and they gave up on it and now I've tried doing my own research but there's so much out there.....I'm doing Slimming World trying to lose the weight that PCOS has left me with and that's about it. I'll look into the stuff you said, thanks :) What's Maca?



shelleney said:


> Sorry to hear the witch got you Grey. And also sorry about the clomid. Maybe you could try Soy instead? They are supposed to work in a similar way to clomid.
> Thinking of you
> xx




NewToAllThis said:


> Yes Grey, I agree with Shell, give Soy a go.
> I've heard that it works well for those with long cycles.
> Nothing to lose :hugs:


Do you get it from Holland and Barrett? What strength and what days would you take it on? I've not taken it before, but I'm willing to try almost anything at this point!!!


----------



## shelleney

I did alot of research into Soy whilst I was TTC. If I hadnt got my BFP when I did, I was gonna try Soy on my next cycle. They sell them everywhere now - asda, tesco, boots, superdrug, and yes, holland and barrett too.

Here's some info:
_
"Soy Isoflavones" is a natural plant derived phytoestrogen (phyto means plant), which is an anti-estrogen, just like Clomid. Both are known as SERMs (Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators). It works by fooling your brain into thinking its estrogen levels are low. This causes your body to reslease more FSH & LH which helps stimulate follicle production (same as Clomid). You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on CD 1-5 or 2-6, or 3-7 or 5-9. It is not thought to cause infertility if it is only taken for 5 days a month. There is not much published information available on it regarding TTC, because it is "natural", not patented by the pharmaceutical companies, and not FDA approved. Most doctors will also not recommend it for this reason._

Hope that helps :flower:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..sorry to hear of af...you take the soy like you do clomid..i think the 100mg tabs equal a 50mg dose of clomid..but you definitly take them the same days you would take the clomid you were prescribed..it's worth a shot to try it while waiting for your appt...


----------



## samiam

GreyGirl said:


> samiam said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Grey. Hey, I just noticed that you have PCOS. Are you managing that holistically? I have androgen disorder and manage it with diet, acupuncture and maca as well as high doses of Vitamin B6. It keeps my cycles on track and it also has made my hormone levels go back to normal. It might be something to consider while you are waiting to see the fs.
> 
> I'm not really managing at it were. I have had no Dr support really, had metformin in the past and they gave up on it and now I've tried doing my own research but there's so much out there.....I'm doing Slimming World trying to lose the weight that PCOS has left me with and that's about it. I'll look into the stuff you said, thanks :) What's Maca?
> 
> 
> 
> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you Grey. And also sorry about the clomid. Maybe you could try Soy instead? They are supposed to work in a similar way to clomid.
> Thinking of you
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> Yes Grey, I agree with Shell, give Soy a go.
> I've heard that it works well for those with long cycles.
> Nothing to lose :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you get it from Holland and Barrett? What strength and what days would you take it on? I've not taken it before, but I'm willing to try almost anything at this point!!!Click to expand...

Em--I respectfully but _strongly_ disagree with everyone about the soy. Since you have PCOS, that's not the best plan. Soy can mess with your estrogen levels and women with PCOS already have messy hormone levels. As for maca and diet for PCOS, I will send you a PM with some web sites to look at and some book information. I stopped eating sugars and processed carbohydrates and eating organic meat/dairy/veg/fruit and whole grain foods and not only did weight come off, but my free testosterone levels dropped to normal and at last scan, there were NO cysts on my ovaries. It's a combo of what you eat and the vitamins and on reducing stress (stress==cortisol, which aggravates PCOS). Anyway, I will get my info together and PM you.

AFM: Have developed a weird sensitivity to smells this cycle. The recycled bin bags are making me want to :sick: and this morning's breakfast was the same. Maybe it's a good sign! Crossing my fingers. . .


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey-- Sorry the evil hag showed on you, hun. :hugs: When do you see the FS again? I have nothing to add about Soy, I never used it while TTC. I would probably talk to your specialist about it and make sure it is ok, especially with what Sam has brought up.

Sam--keeping my fingers crossed for you that the nausea is an indicator of a pending BFP!!!

Love/LiSa--hope things are going well with you ladies!:flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

pukey sick...:) hope that's a great sign sam


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, I have phoned the consultants secretary this morning and asked for more, she said she'll ask him and he'll write to me with his decision! Looks like I'm too late this month so will have to see how long my cycle is. I'll be doing opks this month, but not temping, see how 1/2 relaxed works :)

Thanks Sam, I look forward to reading your pm, I'm sure it'll help having more facts on board :)


----------



## neffie

Grey - Sorry to hear that the hag showed up on you. :( I hope the doctor's office is able to help you get more Clomid if that's what you want. The 1/2 relaxed approach sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:

Sam - I hope that's a sign of an impending :bfp:. I've got everything crossed for you!

Love - Saw your note on the other thread. You're still very much in with a shot even if you missed a day or two of :sex:. I hear you on the 'OH not cooperating bit'. I really hope you guys caught that huevo this month!

Lisa - :hi: Hope you're doing well.


----------



## LiSa2010

OMG neffie, I can't believe you're 20 weeks already.. seems like it was just yesterday that you got your :bfp:

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*, i was just thinking the same thing...20wks already..half way done *Neffie*..where has the time gone???


----------



## samiam

GAHAHHHH. I feel like utter crap. Headache, heartburn, nausea, exhaustion, super sore boobs. If this isn't a :bfp:, well, I'm coming down with an illness.


----------



## shelleney

Sounds good Sam....when are you testing?
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> GAHAHHHH. I feel like utter crap. Headache, heartburn, nausea, exhaustion, super sore boobs. If this isn't a :bfp:, well, I'm coming down with an illness.

Sounds promising!!!


----------



## samiam

shelleney said:


> Sounds good Sam....when are you testing?
> xx

Not until next week. I don't want to deal with another chemical, so I am going to wait it out. But what a temp increase today! :shock:

Grey: I have NOT forgotten you. Just not feeling that great right now and I have my first week of teaching starting today. I promise to send you info over the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sam - Looking good! :thumbup: I think it's a great idea that you're waiting it out to test. I hope this is it for you....

Lisa/Love - Thanks. :hugs: Time does seem to be flying by now. We have our gender scan tomorrow...can't believe it's already here.


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> shelleney said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good Sam....when are you testing?
> xx
> 
> Not until next week. I don't want to deal with another chemical, so I am going to wait it out. But what a temp increase today! :shock:
> 
> Grey: I have NOT forgotten you. Just not feeling that great right now and I have my first week of teaching starting today. I promise to send you info over the weekend. :hugs:Click to expand...

What a fabulous temp increase today!!! I am keeping everything crossed that this is THE :bfp: for you :D Well done on waiting, I'm rubbish at that! 
Thanks, don't stress, any time is fine, I look forward to reading it :)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! good luck to those testing soon... 

Sam I agree with Grey, that's a great temp rise....

afm: Im going in for my second IUI tomorrow and Friday will be 1dpo... wish me luck!


----------



## loveanurse1

oohh..i wish you the best of luck *Lisa..*
*sam*..:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you
*grey..*how are you doing????

:howdy: to everyone


----------



## shelleney

Ooh, good luck for today, Lisa :dust:

Sam - Good idea, waiting to test til next week. Good luck! :flower:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Good luck Lisa! 

I'm doing good thanks Love, you? I'm past the af blues and ready to kick butt! I've gone onto the 'green' plan on slimming world as I was struggling to get enough fruit and veg in, so this one's a bit different, so far so good. So I'm hoping even if it takes a few more months to get pregnant, I should have a healthier pregnancy and a lower starting weight - so better for be and baby! 
Also, I was worried for a while that we'd have to stop trying as hubbie was having trouble at work and thinking he might fail his probation period and be out of a job - BUT yesterday he had a FANTASTIC review meeting and although the final judging is 2 months away, they told him to not look for another job as they're fairly sure he'll be staying!
The other news is 3 months after we had our appointment, hubbie FINALLY did his sperm sample! It was our last chance before I start work next week and wouldn't be able to drop it off for him. It was a nightmare finding the histopathology department as no one seemed to know what it was....plus I won't be able to find out the results by phone or mail, apparently I'll need to wait til my appointment - grrr!!! 
Phew! That's me done, how are you all? :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

fantastic news *grey*..but i think i would be soooo very frustrated having to wait for the results but :dance: that he did the sa..and :wohoo: on the great review..you sound so motivated...I love it:)..healthy weight for a healthy pregnancy sounds great too. Who knows, by the time you get to that appt you may not NEED the appt..fx'd for that. Weight loss got me pregnant two times:)
*Lisa*..good luck today
*sam*..how's the symptoms
:howdy: to all our bnb pregnant lasses who still visit ..

afm..my body is doing something weird this month. I got a +opk last sat on cd15 had the usual ewcm thought i o'd but kept noticiting an abundance of ewcm the last several days..(if you read my journal it's a little more in depth) TMI alert: after having a bowel movement the ewcm came out in gobs :blush:..(thank goodness i'm in tune with my body) i usually dry up after ovulating..so i knew something wasn't right..took an opk yesterday evening and it was almost a positive.. took one this morning and it was more + than last night..so + again for the second time this month..I think my body geared up to ovulate but it didn't so here i am trying to ovulate again. That is why my ovary was hurting yesterday. Thank goodness Dh and i dtd on cd18, none yesterday and then again this morning..so I will try to persuade him to do some more tomorrow and the next day...so I am officially NOT in the tww..I will have a long cycle this month. The last time this happened to me was last novermber. I thought i o'd but didn't then when i took an opk when i thought i was 6dpo it was positive. I only took it as i was having a poas moment and wanted to try to see if i could catch hcg hormone on it. I stupidly thought I was pregnant so didn't bother to consider that i was trying to re ovulate, so then i didn't bother to have any further :sex:..(I was not in tune with my body then) 
this time round i am still having :sex: to try and catch that darn heuvo no matter what kind of magic tricks she's playing with me


----------



## samiam

Love: Good plan. The huevo can be very tricky! Glad you retested with an OPK. And glad you got some :sex: in there.

Symptoms are still raging. Add in a stuffy nose, though, so I'm really hoping that I don't just have some sort of cold/bug from the travel. Slight temp dip, but still way above cover line. I won't test early this time, though. So, it's a question of time.


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--:dust: FX'd you get your BFP next week! Your temps are looking very nice! :thumbup:

LiSa--good luck today with the IUI! :dust:

Grey--you sound so motivated and have such a great plan in place, that is wonderful! Also glad to hear that your DH finally did his sample, fx'd you get good results!!

Love--so glad you are so in tune with your body that you caught your O this month, here's hoping you catch that hueveo!!! :dust:

Keeping my fx'd for all of you ladies, lots of postive signs!!


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck today lisa.. :) 

Sam-Best of luck to you too.. keeping my fxed its not a cold.. or not just a cold.. ;)

Love-great job with staying intuned to your body.. and great you got some bding in..

Grey-happy to hear your out of the blues and back into a sunny happy mood.. happy your oh finally did his sa and fxed for wonderful results.. keeping my fxed all goes well the the green plan.. sounds like a good one..

Keeping my fxed for all of you lovely ladies.. as nothing would be better than seeing all you who supported me moving on to the pal thread.. lots of love and hugs to you all.. and a big thanks..


----------



## LiSa2010

grey, that's great news :hugs:

love/Sam, FXed the eggies were caught :dust:

preggo ladies! thanks for stopping by and checking in on us, :hugs:

afm: leaving work at 1pm to head to my appt. the IUI is scheduled for 3:30pm. Im nervous, last time it hurt not badly where it was brutal but it did hurt bcuz my doc had to get all up in there cuz my cervix is really high... I am cramping right now, hopefully it's me Oing, which will be perfect timing to catch the huevo lol. thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, its much appreciated :hugs:

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Good luck Lisa!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> fantastic news *grey*..but i think i would be soooo very frustrated having to wait for the results but :dance: that he did the sa..and :wohoo: on the great review..you sound so motivated...I love it:)..healthy weight for a healthy pregnancy sounds great too. Who knows, by the time you get to that appt you may not NEED the appt..fx'd for that. Weight loss got me pregnant two times:)

Thanks, I hope weight loss works for me too! I did get pregnant last time I was on slimming world, so hopefully it'll work again. I'm on 2nd day of Green plan and doing well, seems to suit me so far! 
I replied on your other post about it, I hope it works out well for you and you're ovulating when have the most :spermy:!!!



samiam said:


> Symptoms are still raging. Add in a stuffy nose, though, so I'm really hoping that I don't just have some sort of cold/bug from the travel. Slight temp dip, but still way above cover line. I won't test early this time, though. So, it's a question of time.

Fingers crossed for you! I hope this is it, sounding so good! 



Amberyll23 said:


> Grey--you sound so motivated and have such a great plan in place, that is wonderful! Also glad to hear that your DH finally did his sample, fx'd you get good results!!

I'm glad he finally did too, men :dohh: I am feeling positive, I'm hopefuly again. I hate the af blues :( 



lilrojo said:


> Grey-happy to hear your out of the blues and back into a sunny happy mood.. happy your oh finally did his sa and fxed for wonderful results.. keeping my fxed all goes well the the green plan.. sounds like a good one..
> 
> Keeping my fxed for all of you lovely ladies.. as nothing would be better than seeing all you who supported me moving on to the pal thread.. lots of love and hugs to you all.. and a big thanks..

I hope we can all join you soon too! Thanks for coming back, always nice to see our thread buddies! I'm happy indeed, just hoping the results are good and getting some weight gone helps! 



LiSa2010 said:


> grey, that's great news :hugs:
> 
> love/Sam, FXed the eggies were caught :dust:
> 
> preggo ladies! thanks for stopping by and checking in on us, :hugs:
> 
> afm: leaving work at 1pm to head to my appt. the IUI is scheduled for 3:30pm. Im nervous, last time it hurt not badly where it was brutal but it did hurt bcuz my doc had to get all up in there cuz my cervix is really high... I am cramping right now, hopefully it's me Oing, which will be perfect timing to catch the huevo lol. thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, its much appreciated :hugs:
> 
> hope you're all doing well :hugs:

Best of luck, how'd it go? Hope it works this time for you :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Thanks ladies!!! oh god it was horrible, worse than the last time. it's due to me having a high cervix so they have to go in deeper than most women. but Im glad it's over now and Im in the TWW.....


----------



## samiam

Good luck Lisa. Sorry it was so painful!

I think I'm out. I tested and got a :bfn: this morning and I just feel out. I think we missed the huevo by a day. :(


----------



## LiSa2010

it looks like your dip yesterday was implantation so of course you would get a bfn. usually they say test 2 days after implantation to get a bfp, so I think that's the reason why the bfn. I definitely say test tomorrow or the day after if temps keep rising. good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--sorry that it was so painful yesterday, fx'd and sticky dust to you!!:dust:

Sam--I agree with LiSa, you could have had an implantation dip yesterday and that would mean a BFP would take a couple more days for the BFP to show. FX'd!


----------



## neffie

Grey - Loving your positive attitude! That's great that you were able to get your OH's SA in. and that you're on the right track with the weight loss. :thumbup: That's great news about your OH's job...I'm sure that one less thing to worry about. Wishing you all the best this cycle! :dust:

Love - That sure is interesting. It's great that you're in sync with what's going on with your buddy. Just some food for thought...maybe instead of gearing up to ovulate the first time, you actually did ovulate, and maybe you're ovulating a second time? :shrug: It does happen from time to time, so perhaps it could be a possibility? Just thought I'd throw it in there. Looks like you have yourself covered with the :sex: either way.

Sam - Your temps are looking good! Hope you get that :bfp: next week!

Lisa - So sorry that you had a rough time with the IUI. :hugs: Are you able to take anything to ease the pain? I hope your gift in return is a huge :bfp:!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: sam...i have everything crossed the girls are right and it's an implantation dip..
grey...how are you doing??
*lisa*..any pain today..:hugs:
anna..if you are skimming through..:howdy: hoping you are doing ok

neffie/amber/lil/new...:hi: ya ladies..we love your support

afm..opk is a negative again..and if i o'd twice, does that mean i could have twins???how weird..anyway, i am officially in the tww tomorrow i believe...i think i o'd today or yesterday..but dh did not give me :sex: today, but he did give me some of his 103million :spermy: yesterday, once in the am and once in the evening..so i hope to be covered either way..off to work..


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about the painful IUI, Lisa. I really hope it worked for you!

Sam, I hope you just tested too early. I got BFNs on 14dpo and 16dpo, before finally getting a faint BFP on 18dpo. You're not out yet, Hun. Keep up the PMA!

:hi: Love, Grey and Anna :hi:

xx


----------



## samiam

Thanks ladies! I'm still here, hanging on in. Nothing to report. I'll wait to test until Wed, when fff suggests I should. Other than high temps and feeling a bit sickish, I don't have any symptoms, so I dunno. 

Lisa--When will you test??


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ladies, Im feeling much better.

sam, I really dont know when Im going to test. Im taking progesterone pills, which delays AF. Im going to call the doc office tomorrow and ask when I need to go in for blood test for pregnancy. honestly, I feel out already, but I dont feel as disappointed as I did last month :shrug: Ive got my FXed for you... good luck!


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa*..i have months like that..my pma this month is already slipping and i don't know why exactly. we all will have to keep each other boosted..*sam,you, grey,new* and i..
i don't know when i should test either..my ticker is only correct with what cd i am on, not with dpo..i think i am only 2 or 3dpo..not sure yet..


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hugs: thanks for welcoming me back here - I will need you all over the coming days, weeks, months.... :cry:


----------



## samiam

NewToAllThis said:


> :hugs: thanks for welcoming me back here - I will need you all over the coming days, weeks, months.... :cry:

NEW!!!! HOW did I miss this? I AM SOO SORRY. :cry: Hon, you take your time. We're here for you. I'm gutted for you. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

oh New, we will be here for you. I am so sorry for your loss. 

thanks love. we all truly deserve to get this bfp and stay pregnant.

sending you all hugs!

:hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Hello lovely ladies. I think (hope?) I'm finally ready to be back here again. My 'o' day was either yesterday or today, so I'll just go ahead and say tomorrow is 1DPO. My first real 2WW in a while!
Sam: So, there's talk of implantation dips and symptoms??? Sounds good! Best of luck, love! :friends:
Nurse: Could we be on the same cycle day??? I'm a little confused by your last post - you think you o'd twice?
Lisa: This is your 2nd month doing IUI, right? Ooooh, I hope this is your month! Are you still on MyFitnessPal? I've stopped using it, but still trying to eat better. I've promised myself I'd get back to it starting September, but it's already mid-month...:blush:
New: Oh dear. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope you're doing alright and have lots of support at home. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Everyone else: I have A LOT of catching up to do, but just know I'm thinking of you!


----------



## loveanurse1

*Anna*, so good to hear from you. I think my body geared up to ovulate a week ago but didn't so following my body's symptoms i retested opks and found another set of + opks and think I o'd for real on fri, which would make me 2dpo. So we are close. I however am feeling cyst pain :( not horrible to send me to dr, but aggravating enough to take some ibuprofen. It also makes my breasts super sore. The short cycles I have been having isn't going to be this month. I will be over 30 days this month I think. 
let us know how you are doing in the tww..


----------



## samiam

Anna: Welcome back!! :hugs: :)


----------



## neffie

New - Said this on the other thread, but I'm so sorry to hear this. :nope: Thinking of you! :hugs:

Anna - So good to hear from you! Glad to hear that you're back on the TTC train. Wishing you all the best this cycle! :thumbup:

:hi: Love, Lisa, Sam, Grey!


----------



## Amberyll23

WB Anna!! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*, how are you doing in the tww??Hope you are doing well
*lisa...*any symptoms or too early to tell
*grey*..howdy..how goes the diet??
*new*..:hugs:
*amber/neffie/grand/lil/shell*...:howdy:


----------



## samiam

Love:  Another temp increase and another BFN this morning. Sigh. Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## shelleney

How many days post ov are you, Sam?
I got BFNs up until 18DPO....
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*, i agree with shell..could be late implantation..how many dpo are you?


----------



## LiSa2010

welcome back Anna!!!! no Im not on myfitnesspal anymore. I've lost a total of 24lbs since April and Im feeling great about myself so I stopped calorie counting early Aug and am just eating whatever I want and have been doing great. no weight gain at all, it's been stable. I do keep up with my exercise though so that's what's helping me keep the weight where it is.

:hi: ladies! hope you're all doing well :hugs:

afm: Im taking progesterone pills and it makes me feel so fatigue Im falling asleep easily and taking naps throughout the day when Im home. other than that, I have no symptoms. I am 5dpo.


----------



## samiam

Lisa--Here's some :dust:

Shelley & Love: I'm either 14 or 15 dpo. I think 14 (based on cooch temps that I've been keeping), FFF thinks 15 (based on mouth temps). 

I don't feel terribly preggers this round, but if the hag isn't here tomorrow, I will test again.


----------



## loveanurse1

I don't feel preggers either, *sam..*I am losing my pma..:(
:dust: :dust: and more :dust: to you *sam and lisa*


----------



## samiam

Love: Oh, hon. You are quite early in your cycle to feel preggers or not. Hang in there. :dust: back atcha.


----------



## lilrojo

Much dust to you all.. :)


----------



## sarah55

Hello ladies- I hope some of you remember me.......just popping in to say hi and that after a very long break I am coming to join you all very soon. 

New: so very sorry to hear about your news, I hope you're ok
Neffie/Sam/Love: lovely to see some familiar faces on here :hugs:
Anyone else :hi:


Afm:Having had no AFs for the past 9 months I was diagnosed with Ashermans syndrome probably from the D&C so after many hospital appts, surgery, 2 coils (yes 2!!) and the contraceptive pill, I am finally on my last month of the pill and have been given the green light to TTC once I finish!!
I'm so sorry for not keeping in touch during the past months, but to be honest I talked myself into the fact that I shouldn't be part of the group as technically I was infertile so wasn't TTC- silly I know but it's funny what goes through your head at difficult times.

Anyway ladies, going to be checking in from now on, lets hope that those of us here are going to be having some good luck and early Christmas presents! ;)


----------



## LiSa2010

awww welcome back sarah and yes i do remember you.
sorry you've had a rough time.... no worries about keeping in touch, we all understand that we need a break now and then.... BnB ladies are so special and Im glad to be a part of it. :hugs: I hope your stay here isn't too long and that you get your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa/Sam/Love--:dust: to you ladies, and praying for some BFPs!!

Sarah--welcome back hun! I am so glad you have been given the green light after all you have been through these past several months! I hope you get your BFP! And don't worry about taking breaks, we have all taken them, and this group of ladies is indeed special, like Lisa says! Once a Femme Fetale, always a Femme Fetale!


----------



## neffie

Sam - You're not out yet. Hang in there. Sending lots of :dust: your way for when you test tomorrow.

Love - Like Sam said, it's still too early to lose that PMA. Chin up girl! :thumbup:

Sarah - :hi: & welcome back! Sorry to hear of your struggles, but great to have you back on here again. :) Glad to hear that you're back on the TTC wagon, and I hope you get your :bfp: soon, like everyone else.


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Welcome back, Sarah! Good to hear you've worked out why you weren't getting AF and that soon you can get back to TTC.

Sam: Your temps are going UP and no AF yet??? Ooooohhhhh sounds good! Let's hope for a :bfp: by the end of the week! (p.s. after I write this I'm going to go troll around on your chart...:blush:)

Lisa: 24 lbs is amazing! I lost 11, but when my husband and I were going through our tough times, I totally fell off the diet and exercise wagon. I need to get back to it, though, as I can feel the chunk coming back...
Good luck this month!!!

Nurse: Waaaay too early to count yourself out. Did you get lots of action this cycle? :haha: I think I got enough :sex: in, so now I'll just have to wait and see. Stuuuuuuuupid 2WW!


----------



## loveanurse1

sarah..welcome back, it sounds like you've been run through the mill, glad you'll be getting back to ttc..:flower:
:howdy: to everyone and thanks or the vote of confidence but, yes there is a but in there

I started spotting tonight, only when I wipe so far:cry: which means my first opk + was the real shabang..It explains why my back has been hurting like :af: back pains. Thankfully i've not got the af blues just yet. I hope they don't come, as they usually hit me hard every month, as most of you know and have to hear me whine :haha: anyhoo, we'll see how the next day or so plays out.:cry::cry:


----------



## sarah55

Lisa,Anna, Sam & Love: Good luck with everything, I'm really hoping that for you guys, it's your month :thumbup:

Neffie & Amberyll23: thank you for coming back and saying hi, you girls are soooooo lovely and wow can't believe how far along you are :happydance:


----------



## shelleney

Welcome back, Sarah! Good luck with starting on the TTC journey again. We are all behind you :dust:
xx


----------



## samiam

Sarah: SO GLAD to see you back here!!!!! :hugs:

Sorry about the witch Love. 

AFM: Another temp dip and another BFN for me. I'm out, I think. And the blues are creeping in like a tide. :(


----------



## Anna Purna

Sam and Nurse: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Sam*, how are you doing..any news? Sorry to hear about the blues, I pray if my :af: does arrive in full force that i can skip the :af: blues this month.
*New*..:hugs::hugs::hugs:
*Anna*..:howdy: and thanks for the cyber hug, 
*grey/sarah*....:hi:
*Lisa*..how goes the tww??
hello to everyone else :flower:

afm: i'm scared to even write this as i'm afraid i'm jinxing myself but I must admit i'm a little frustrated as at my body as :af: has not fully arrived. Mother Nature seems to be playing a trick on me. I have nothing really coming out, a very tiny itsy bit of spotting on panty liner smaller than a pencil eraser, a little more when I wipe but that is after a bowel movement :blush: (sorry tmi) It's all pretty much thick brown in color,.. but otherwise no :witch: I however, am having :af: cramps and backache still. 
I am praying to God still for a miracle . I know he can make it happen
If i go off my first +opk then i would be 11dpo today, if i go off the second opk, then I am only 6dpo. I took a hpt test yesterday and you guessed it..a :bfn: 
the last time i had ib, it took 3 days after the initial bleed to get the :bfp:
some of you may have told me already, but i would like to hear your stories of ib if it happened to you.
I pray i didn't jinx myself and af arrive in full force today..i would be so sad :cry: :cry: :nope: as my body would have played such a terrible trick on me..
I'll be praying for you all, if you kindly remember me in your prayers as well. :flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: New, Sam, Anna, Grey, Sarah :hugs:

:hi: love: I had IB my last pregnancy. I spotted in the afternoon around 3pm or so and I was feeling like AF was about to show but I knew that it was just too early for her to be arriving. I spotted a pinkish/brownish discharge and then again later than night a few times but it was nothing like pre AF spotting. I spotted once again for the last time the next morning and it was reddish/brownish discharge and poof just like that, it was gone, no more spotting after this day. I was about 5/6dpo and I KNEW it was IB as I had heard about it and from that day, I knew I was pregnant. I tested + 9 days later. I pray that this is it for you and that it's IB and pray you get your :bfp: keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks* lisa*..It seems to fit, te ib as I truely felt that I o'd the second +opk which would make me 5dpo maybe 6dpo (if i somehow o'd right after my second lh surge) when i first started the spotting, (even then it was less than a pencil eraser on panty liner) and again today on 6dpo..the cramping and backache is what is making me lose my pma about it all..:(
*lisa*...did you cramp too???


----------



## LiSa2010

yep I had cramping too. it really felt like the :witch: was going to show. I actually thought she did come, but I just knew that it wasn't her...... Ive read that we can get surges but not actually O. so it definitely sounds like you O'd on your 2nd surge... FXed..... :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry Sam, hope it still turns around :( 
Hope you get a great surprise Love! 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone - I started back at full-time work this week...been madness! Just wanted to let you know I got an appointment through today to see the consultant, but not in November....but in 2 weeks today!!!! I'm actually feeling relaxed this cycle because we should be getting help at the end of it - yay!


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone :hi:

Sam: hey lovely, how you doing? :hugs:

Love: Ooh I have my toes and fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Grey: Yay for you getting an earlier appt- that happened with me with my consultant, I could have bounced off the ceiling I was so happy :happydance:

Anna/Shelleney/Lisa: how you lovely girls doing??:winkwink:

New: Hope you're doing ok :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, yay :wohoo: for up coming appt. I know you are thrilled you don't have to wait so long


----------



## loveanurse1

well, i'm truely out..real :af: flow this am..am sick of the games my body is playing..just want to bury my head and :cry: for a few days


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 

how is everyone?

afm: Im 8dpiui. been having some cramps, possibly impantation cramps, increased cm - mostly creamy cm, had some twinges yesterday, sore breasts, and felt mild nausea this morning. Im blaming it all on my progesterone pills :haha: I go in for my HCG blood draw next Friday.


----------



## LiSa2010

loveanurse1 said:


> well, i'm truely out..real :af: flow this am..am sick of the games my body is playing..just want to bury my head and :cry: for a few days

:hugs::hugs: love :hugs::hugs: 
Im so sorry the stupid :witch: decided to show up :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh *lisa*, your symptoms sound great..I am hoping for good news for you. I go to the ob/gyn next month and if no pregnancy by then, on to the fs and possible iui, so you will be my go to person :)
i guess my +opk was the real thing..maybe if i had used the progesterone sooner than 8dpo i might have had a chance..
*sam*..any news?? how are you doing
*grey/sarah*...:howdy:

off to bed soon


----------



## LiSa2010

love: I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have.... :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Grey - Great news on the early appt! :thumbup:

Love - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry that the hag is here. :(

Lisa - Good luck, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sam/Sarah - :hi:


----------



## sarah55

Love: Oh hun so sorry :hugs: Go and enjoy a nice glass of :wine: and ill be there next month to be your TTC buddy :thumbup:

Lisa: :happydance: symptoms are looking good!! 

Neffie: :hi:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just popping in to say hi.
Not much use to any of you at the moment but I don't want you to think I've forgotten about you all.

Love & Sam - sorry the evil witch has got you :hugs:

Grey - great news about your appointment - restores my faith in the NHS - hope you get some answers.

Lisa - keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

Anna & Sarah - Welcome back :friends:

Thanks for all your support over the past week - lets hope the next week goes quickly. I am praying for some good news but I'm not holding out too much hope unfortunately.
That's it from me - I'm stumped for words at the moment :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry the witch got you, Love :hugs:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy weekend, everyone!

New: :hugs: Hang in there, babe. The waiting game is brutal, for sure. Be strong. Please keep us updated. When is the next ultrasound? I'll be thinking about you. 

Nurse: Argh, stupid :witch: If I never saw her again, it would be too soon. Enjoy your :wine:

Grey: Congrats on the upcoming appointment! :happydance: What sort of treatment do you think you'll be going for?

Lisa: Your symptoms sound great! Hopefully all that pain you went through pays off! :baby: Funny, I've been having similar symptoms myself (cramping, things tasting off), and I can't help thinking...what if??? I hope it's for real, for both of us! I'm 6 or 7 dpo, so maybe I'll test next Friday too so that we can do it together! 

Sarah: How's your first cycle back in the TTC game treating you? It's my first cycle back, too, so you're not alone. When do you plan to test??? Best of luck!

Neffie and Shelleney: Thanks for dropping in, lovelies. I can't get over how far along you both are! Andy bump pics to share??

AFM: I've been feeling crampy for the last couple of days, like AF is around the corner. Also, things I love, like coffee, just haven't tasted as great. I feel like I'm letting the evil symptom spotting demon in and just setting myself up for disappointment. Damn you, SS! :muaha:


----------



## Anna Purna

:wacko: I'm back for one cycle and I'm already driving myself effing crazy with symptom spotting. Ugh, this week is going to draaaaaaaag.
I've already booked a train ticket to visit my best friends in Toronto next weekend, so I'm planning to test that Friday in hopes of having good news to bring with me. I know it's early (12 or 13dpo), but I don't see myself holding out beyond that. 

How is everyone? Is anyone else symptom spotting or feeling like this is 'the' month for them?


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna*, hope you can keep your mind busy..the tww is torture


----------



## shelleney

Thanks, Anna. I do have some bump pics, but Im not sure if this would be the best place to post them?
Maybe you could pop into our PAL thread, if you're feeling up to it, and take a look?
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, thanks for the comments :D 
Anna, I have no idea what treatment it will be, it will probably be giving us the results of hubbie's sperm analysis and maybe deciding if I get more clomid or not or what else to try...not sure! 
Hope your ss is leading to good things for you and no disappointment, I try every month not to ss and end up every time still doing it!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, :hi:

I'm still here, nothing to report really.
Still in shock really and dreading the heartache that losing two will bring.
I desperately want to have hope but can't see how there can possibly be a positive outcome after all this.
I have googled everything and it seems a twin can hide, but there was no mention of a hb on Friday so I can't see how one can be so behind the other and still make it, it just doesnt seem possible - oh how I wish it was though.

Thanks everyone for thinking of me - I am just trying to pass the days however I can - the weekend was awful, just didn't know what to do with myself - I just can't see the point in anything at the moment....and that's just not me.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: everyone!

anna: yay a testing buddy :happydance: this tww does suck but Im doing so much better than last cycle. this cycle Im just more relaxed and have this whatever happens happens kind of attitude. good luck to you...

grey: i can't wait to hear your treatment plan. good luck to you :hugs:

love: :hugs: :hugs:

sarah: :hi: how are you holding up?

new: Im so sorry :hugs: I know the waiting is the worst part of this whole thing. I will keep saying prayers for you :hugs:

:hi: preggo ladies, thanks for stopping by and checking in on us :hugs:

afm: the cramping were gone as of Saturday morning... I really don't have any other symptosm except sore boobs but that could be from the progesterone pills Im taking. I really feel like Im out. I'll know for sure on Friday. Im not gonna bother testing with an HPT. no sense seeing a negative and hearing that it's a negative..... I hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all *grey/sarah*
hope all of you in the tww are doing ok..*anna/lisa*
*sam*...:howdy: are you ok
*new*..i posted in your journal
:hi: to our preggers..times a coming for some babies soon:)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ugh, think I jinxed myself. Since I posted this morning, I've had mild cramps and a slight brown tinge when I wipe. It's like history repeating and has brought back all my horrible memories from last year.
How can I do this again? Don't know if I can :cry:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: :hugs: oh sweety, wish I was right there with you to give you a big hug :hugs: :hugs: since, I can't, Im sending you the biggest HUG :hug: I know how you feel. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

New-im so sorry this is happening to you.. could it be from the first baby though.. i dont know anything about it.. and most cases brown is old.. and nothing to worry about.. I dont want to get your hopes up.. but im still hoping for you.. and if this is the worst we are all here for you and your a very strong women..

Big big hugs


----------



## samiam

Love: I'm okay, thanks. Not feeling thrilled about another month of ttc, but getting stronger. How about you?

New: Oh my dear. How hard this all must be for you! Hang in there. Brown blood isn't always a bad sign. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Monday (boo!) everyone!

SAAAAAMMMMMM!!!! :friends:

LIL: Wow! An avocado already! How are you feeling?

Nurse: I hope the 2WW is treating you well enough. 

Lisa: Testing buddy! I'll just be POAS on Friday. I've got my fingers crossed that we get a double :bfp: at the end of the week!

New: :hugs: x 2,000 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM: Still symptom spotting, still driving myself crazy. It's harder on the weekend, so now that I'm back to work I can distract myself from the insanity.


----------



## lilrojo

Anna-Im doing great.. waiting for all you lovely laides to join me..:) I have my anatomy scan in 22 days.. so that will be exciting.. feeling peanut move around everyday now.. so just enjoying everyday and trying not to worry as much..


----------



## shelleney

New - as the other ladies have said - brown blood is usually old blood and nothing to worry about. Perhaps it has something to do with your angel twin, and your other twin is still fighting? Always in my prayers :hugs:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks everyone but the brown is the same as I had with my last angel so I don't have much hope.

It'd be a miracle if baby number 2 is alive and I cling onto that hope, even though I know that it is virtually impossible as I can't see how I can be so out on dates, especially as DH and I have not had sex since I got my bfp.


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..:hugs::hugs: All I can offer at this moment is my prayers. 
*Sam*. I am in the same boat as you, not thrilled to be in the ttc wagon again, af is about gone so I am feeling a little better. Short cycle for me this month. Usually af is here 7-9days. 
*lisa/anna*.. fx'd for that :bfp: for both of you
*grey/sarah*...how are you
:howdy: to all our preggers

*afm*...not sure if i'm going to buy opks this month or not. It's the only thing I do to really help myself out with ttc. may just go with the flow this month..idk yet..plenty of time to change my mind still


----------



## samiam

Yeah--not in the mood at all this cycle. Especially since, if we decide to go for it, it will involve him sending some :spermy: in a kit from NYC and my inserting it. Gee, doesn't that sound so loving and romantic? Anyway. He's more into the idea than I am and really, I guess I may just be running out of steam on ttc. I think I'm headed toward NTNP. It's just too hard given the situation we're in and the last loss really threw me for a loop. So maybe I'm about done with this. Who knows. As O gets closer and the hormones settle, I bet I will be more enthusiastic again. 

Hope you're all doing well. Anything promising, Anna?


----------



## neffie

New - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. I know words can't help much until you get confirmation at your scan, but the brown blood could be further implantation of the existing twin. I really hope that is what it is. Sending you massive cyber :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## neffie

Anna - Good luck testing on Friday! :thumbup: Hope you have a great time with your friends in Toronto. It will be all the more better if you get that :bfp: before you leave. Fingers & toes tightly crossed for you!

Grey - Hope you're doing well. Do you already have a date set for your appointment?

Lisa - Testing time is just around the corner. I hope this is it for you!

Sarah - :hi:

Sam/Love - :hugs: :hugs:. The waiting is sheer torture. Hope you guys feel better as O time approaches.


----------



## sarah55

:hi: everyone!

Just popping in to check in on you all......

Anna/Lisa: have got all my fingers and toes crossed for your :bfp:

Sam/New/Lisa :hugs: and stay positive

Neffie: Hope you and the bump are doing well.

Everyone else :hi:

Afm: just finishing my last pack of the pill and counting down the days till I can officially join you all properly again :happydance: Can't tell you how excited I am to finally be able to kiss goodbye to a rotten year and finally have some hope.


----------



## loveanurse1

sarah..:wohoo: for the last of the bcp's :dance:

hello and :howdy: everyone..

i am up early today, slept 17-18 hours yesterday as i was exhausted from working a seven day stretch. I did get up and after talking with dh ordered my wondfo opk sticks off the internet. He says he likes when we do try (instead of ntnp this month as i sort of wanted to do) because he says I get more romantic and sexy trying to seduce him :rofl: so we came to the conclusion to buy more opks.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! hope you're all doing well :hugs:

I decided yesterday to stop taking the progesterone pills b/c I know that I am not pregnant. AF should be here by or before Friday and no need to take an HCG test. I just know that Im not preggers and don't want to prolong AF any longer.. Im just ready to move on. I will talk to hubby about TTC naturally w/o meds or continue meds w/o IUI and do timed intercourse. either way, I think Im starting to feel happy about TTC again. last month took a lot out of me but Im so ready to move on to a new chapter you know :hugs:

will keep you posted.

:hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: I'm glad you're starting to feel better about TTC, and it seems like you know that IUI just wasn't for you. :thumbup:
What makes you think you're out, though???

Nurse: :haha: Whatever works for you! I know I can't talk about TTC with my dh because it makes him 'nervous', if you know what I mean. 

:hi: Hello everyone else!

I'm 10 or 11dpo, but it feels more like 500dpo. This month has been a roller coaster - one minute I'm convinced I'll get a :bfp:, the next minute I'm down and out and dreading TTC for another month. :cry: 
I must confess: I've already POAS :blush: and SURPRISE! :bfn: Ugh. Who am I kidding? I'll still test on Friday with a FRER, as AF is due on the weekend. [-o&lt;


----------



## shelleney

Lisa - why do you think you're out already? I trully hope you're still in!

Anna - far too early to POAS, as you well know!! good luck for testing over the weekend!

:dust:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

sarah--hooray for the last of the bcps!! So excited that you are able to start the TTC journey again, keeping my fx'd for you!

Grey--hope you are doing well, hun!

Love--your DH sounds so much like mine! He loved me in TTC mode (because the benefits to him were quite good, haha). Keeping my fx'd for you this month! I hope the hag has taken her eviction notice seriously this time!

sam--:hugs: hope you are feeling better! Thinking of you!

LiSa--hope the hag stays away and you get your BFP! If not, I am loving your PMA about TTC and hope your plan is successful!

Anna--too soon to test, yes, but I am not one to talk, I always tested at 10 dpo myself :blush:, just couldn't resist!!! I hope you get your BFP over the weekend!!

Hugs to all you ladies!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

I don't know why I think Im out... you know when you just feel something in your gut, well that's what Im feeling.

no AF yet and haven't felt her since yesterday morning. I woke up with a headache that did not go away until a few minutes ago.... if AF is not here by tonight, I will go in for my BETA tomorrow morning...

I hope you're all doing well.... i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Anna Purna

I'm in serious shock. Just did a FRER and got . . . 
a :bfp: :shock:

I've got butterflies, my hands are shaking . . . am I excited? Not exactly. I guess it just hasn't sunk in yet. I keep staring at the test, expecting that second line to vanish.
The most surprising thing is that it isn't a squinter - that line popped up immediately and is a solid pink; I'm 11dpo. 
Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## NewToAllThis

:happydance: :loopy: :wohoo:

Amazing news Anna, huge congratulations.
Third time lucky for sure.

Keeping everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats anna :wohoo: so excited for you..
lisa...a :bfp: on the horizon for you as well :)


----------



## shelleney

Good luck with your blood test today, Lisa. I hope its a BFP for you :dust:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Anna! See you over in the PAL thread.... :dance:
xx


----------



## sarah55

Oh wow, congrats Anna, that is fantastic news!!! :happydance: yessssssssss!!!! Oh that has really made my day !! :hugs:

Good luck with your test today Lisa, have everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS* *Anna*!!! :dust: May this be your forever baby :flower:

*Lisa* - Good luck testing beta! 

Good luck to all and many BFPs to come :kiss:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Twin loss confirmed :cry:

Now got to decide either tablets or surgery.
Is be grateful to hear peoples experiences of either.


----------



## sarah55

New- so very sorry :hugs: really hoped that you would have some positive news. 

So you asked for people's experience.......having had my MMC confirmed I was asked what I wanted to do- in all honesty I dont remember having any pill alternative offered to me and so was booked in for a d&c 48 hours later. The d&c I had led me to develop Ashermans syndrome- it is directly linked to an overly aggressive operation where adhesions form and prevent you from having any form of period and thus rendering you temporarily infertile. After a long battle with GPs and referrals, I had surgery in July to have the adhesions removed. My DH and I have said, should we ever have to go through that awful process again, I would opt for any alternative than surgery. Please understand that Ashermans is quite rare and I am obviously quite bitter from my own experience. I just think would have thought twice had someone told me the downsides involved with a d&c. If there is anything else you want to know then just ask :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

*New -* :hugs: I'm so incredibly sorry hon...I don't have any advice right now about medically managed or an operation as I didn't have either (I had a missed miscarriage I believe that ended around 7 weeks but took my body till 12 weeks to have a natural miscarriage). I did take Metherigine (helps contract uterus) following my natural miscarriage to make sure that there was nothing left in my uterus and that worked - wasn't super pleasant as I had a constant dull ache from the pills but that went away immediately when I stopped them 3 days later.

If I were in your position I would probably opt for the operation as it would lessen the time and I could begin healing emotionally and physically sooner. I would have my OH with me there to support me. Medically managed miscarriages seem to take a lot longer...I think it would be more emotionally hard on me to do it that way.

Thinking of you and your OH today...and your wee angel twins. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Anna!!! I am so over the moon for you!!!!! :wohoo:

:hugs: New, :hugs: I am so so sorry, words cannot express what I am feeling right now for you... I truly wish that I was right there with you to give you my shoulders to cry on... :hugs: :hugs: as for tabs or surgery, I would personally go for surgery as well. I agree with grand regarding medical management taking longer and I know for me it would just be too much on me to handle.

thanks you ladies for the good luck but unfortunately, AF got me this morning so no need to go in for BETA test.... Im okay bcuz I know that it will happen for us one day.


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..i would have to say surgery and I agree with grand, you can heal faster and know that the bleeding time is less as everything is surgically taken out. i know of too many ladies that have had infections after having the pills and or had retained fragments that messed up hormones and delayed further ttc and the road to recovery. I already told you my mom's experience. In my case with the mm/c of my twins last year, I just wanted to wake up and have it be over, not suffer at home for hours. I hope that you are able to find the right choice for you. :hugs: :hugs: if you want to chat send me a message hun..as always, I am praying for you:flower:
*lisa*..so sorry to hear of your :af:..I can only say that sometimes we women just know. I get that feeling a lot these last few months. I 'll be right there with you trying again this month:hugs:
*sarah*, your experience sounds dreadful..:hugs:
*grey/sam*...hope you are doing well
*anna*..once again :dance: :headspin: come on forever baby


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations Anna!!! :happydance:

LiSa--sorry the hag showed. :hugs: however, I just know that you will be getting your BFP soon, I just have a hunch!

New--I am so very sorry hun. :hugs:

Like Grand, I had a natural miscarriage, so I cannot comment from personal experience on medically managed or surgery. When I went to the MD after they discovered my peanut never developed a heartbeat, she told me that I could 1) wait and see if I would m/c naturally; 2) take medication to encourage things along or 3) elect for a D&C. 

We chose option 1--waiting for things to go naturally, even though it took a little longer than the other 2 options. Also, there is no guarantee that our bodies will expell everything on their own, so there was always a chance I would still need surgery. Fortunately, my body was able to take care of it all on its own and the follow up ultrasound showed that my uterus was all clear.

I did not opt for surgery due to the risks involved with scar tissue/infection. I have a friend who had a very difficult/risky pregnancy with her last child because the placenta had settled on scar tissue from a previous D&C. Her experience scared me, which is why I opted for the natural miscarriage.

Please don't take this as me telling you not to have surgery. There are so many factors to consider when making this decision, and you need to do what is right for you both emotionally and physically. :hugs: to you hun and I hate that you are left with this decision right now, I remember how it felt, and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Anna Purna

New: :cry: I am so sorry you're going through this. Stay strong. :hugs:
When I had my MMC, I chose to get a D&C instead of waiting or medical management because I felt I just needed to move on. I had already spent two weeks waiting for a heartbeat, then waiting for another scan to confirm what I already knew, so I just couldn't bear to do anymore waiting. Also, everything I had read about medical management seemed kind of scary and unpredictable.
After my ectopic I hid in my shell for a long time, but after my MMC I decided to really focus on healing myself- I started working out and doing yoga again, lost weight, and starting going out more with my friends and enjoying life. Please, take some time for yourself.
Take care, darling. I'll be thinking of you. :friends:


----------



## Anna Purna

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! 
Lisa: :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you, but I'm happy that you've got such a positive attitude going into the next cycle. Have you decided what you're going to do?


AFM: I wish so much I could feel happy and excited, but until I see a heartbeat and a bubs in there I won't be able to relax. I guess I'm also trying to protect myself from more heartbreak, just in case . . .
I was checking my uterus last night and found a tiny bit of clotted brown blood. Of course I panicked, but I've decided it must just be from implantation. I hope, at least. :wacko:
I'm leaving for Toronto soon. I'm excited to tell my friends, but nervous about telling them. Of course they'll know right away when I turn down a beer! One problem is that one of my friends recently had an abortion - her and her boyfriend had broken up and she made the decision to end the pregnancy. I don't want to show up and announce I'm pregnant to her, as it's just too soon. Argh. I guess I'll wait until I'm alone with my besties before I let them in on my secret.
Anyways, have a GREAT weekend everyone! Talk to you on Monday! :hi:


----------



## shelleney

New - I lost Baby C to an ectopic, so I have no history of MC or MMC. But I do remember being offered a few different choices, so I know how you feel in that respect. I was offered the choice of an injection of Methotrexate (chemotherapy) or surgery (tube removal). I opted for the Methotrexate, even though it had a much longer recovery period, as I was scared of the damage surgery would do.
I know its not the same situation as yours at all, but I just wanted you to know that I opted for the treatment with the longest recovery period (I wasnt allowed to TTC for 6 months afterwards) and I felt it actually helped, as it gave me enough time to grieve for Baby C properly, and heal physically and mentally before TTC again.
Good luck, whatever you decide to do :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

Lisa - sorry the witch got you, Hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

New - Sending you massive :hugs:. I wish I could say or do something to ease your pain right now. Sorry, I can't comment on the medical management vs. D&C, as my miscarriage was fairly early, and thankfully my body took care of it naturally. There are varying opinions out there, so definitely take the time to decide what is best for you and your body. My thoughts are with you, and I'm sorry again. :hugs:

Anna - I'm soooooooo happy for you!!! :D It's only normal to be tensed and worried at this stage. Just try to take it one day at a time. I've got everything crossed for you that this is your forever baby! I hope you have a great time in Toronto! :thumbup:

Lisa - So sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. But you're so right in your belief....it *WILL* happen! And I hope it's real soon! :hugs:

Grey/Love/Sam/Sarah - :hi:


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> I'm in serious shock. Just did a FRER and got . . .
> a :bfp: :shock:
> 
> I've got butterflies, my hands are shaking . . . am I excited? Not exactly. I guess it just hasn't sunk in yet. I keep staring at the test, expecting that second line to vanish.
> The most surprising thing is that it isn't a squinter - that line popped up immediately and is a solid pink; I'm 11dpo.
> Wow. Just, wow.

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you :D :happydance::cloud9:



NewToAllThis said:


> Twin loss confirmed :cry:
> 
> Now got to decide either tablets or surgery.
> Is be grateful to hear peoples experiences of either.

I'm so sorry to hear this, I had everything crossed for you. I had an ectopic so had surgery for that, so can't give advice, sorry. I'm so sorry though :cry: :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!

anna, i know how you feel. have fun in toronto. :hugs:

grey/love/sam/sarah/shell/amber/neffie/grand :hi:

new, you are on my mind :hugs: :hugs:

afm: I will be going through my third IUI. Monday is my cd3 u/s and b/w. Tuesday is our follow up appt with the RE. we'll see how everything goes.


----------



## loveanurse1

lisa..good luck, i know it's possible, it might take some time but my friend did concieve after 6 tries from iui..fx'd third time is the lucky charm;)


----------



## shelleney

Good luck, Lisa :dust:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

I can't wait to be back TTC with you all but won't be for a while. 
Decided on erpc but cramping and bleeding quite heavily now so not sure if that decision will be taken away from me.
Just getting into a warm bath to ease the pains.
Feeling quite sorry for myself.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all for some more bfps soon :dust:


----------



## sparkle

New- you are in my prayers. Ive been thinking of you.

Ladies- I havent been here as often as I should to check in with all of you. All your angels have been in my prayers recently. xxx


----------



## samiam

Anna: Congratulations!! 

New: I am so so sorry. I know that there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better, but be good to yourself.


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry New :hugs: 



First +opk today!!!! I had some good colour yesterday, but def same colour today!!! I'm cancelling a commitment I had tonight (gonna be hard not to explain to DH why, I've promised to not tell him when I get a + this cycle) and hopefully get in some :sex: ....hubby still shattered though, so wish me luck! I might try the massage, but sometimes it sends him to sleep, so argh! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Amberyll23

Catch that egg Grey!!


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck grey..hope you get some good :sex: i'm hoping to get my opks in the mail today..every other day :sex: right now until +opk time


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck grey and love... hope this will be it for you.. you both cetainly deserve it to be..


----------



## Amberyll23

good luck love, hope you catch that egg too!!


----------



## shelleney

Good luck Grey and Love :dust:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Grey and Love, hope the :spermy: catch that heuvo!

Sam :hi:

Anna - thinking of you hun, hope you're feeling ok and staying positive :hugs:

Thanks to you all for your thoughts - I'm still here and still waiting. Bleeding slowed and no cramps now :shrug:
Had a word with the doc and am leaving it to the end of the week and then if nothing, another erpc is on the cards. Been wavering between medical management and erpc but from others experiences, I may end up with an erpc after the tablets anyway.
Been in to town with my mum and dad today, first time I've really been anywhere in over 2 weeks. Bought myself a new winter jumper, cheered me up a little. Was only out for just under 3 hours but wow, nice to get out even if my mum did treat me like an invalid :haha:


----------



## shelleney

Still thinking of you every day New :hugs:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Still thinking of you every day New :hugs:
> xx

Thanks very much, I'm feeling tons better than I was.
I will be back asap, I think I am destined for a life of perpetual TTC'ing :haha:

Not long to go for you, hope it all goes smoothly and you get your home birth x


----------



## shelleney

No way, New! You will not be TTCiing forever.
3rd time lucky for you, Im sure....I just hope it wont be too long.
And thankyou for your well wishes :hugs:
xx


----------



## shelleney

No way, New! You will not be TTCiing forever.
3rd time lucky for you, Im sure....I just hope it wont be too long.
And thankyou for your well wishes :hugs:
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hey everyone! I hope you don't mind me hanging out here for a bit - I really don't feel ready to go over to the PAL thread yet. :blush:

GG: Catch that :cool: huevo, girl! I know how the O time burnout feels, but I'm sure your dh won't complain too much if you jump on him! :haha:

Nurse:Hope you get your OPKs soon - any idea as to when you might be O'ing?

Lisa: So, you've decided to try IUI again. When is your appointment? BEST of luck!!!! 

New: I'm glad you got out of the house for a bit and got some new clothes. It's so easy to just stay at home and hide, but you need to get out and do nice things for yourself. Keep us updated.

AFM: I'm glad I went to Toronto this weekend, as talking to my friends helped to calm me down and give me a more positive perspective. Really, there's absolutely nothing I can do at this point - I can only hope for the best and deal with whatever happens. 
I do hope that you can all come and join me soon, as everyone on the PAL thread is already either in their 2nd or 3rd trimester. We need some new :bfp:!! GO! GO! GO! :dust:


----------



## neffie

Grey/Love - Good luck to both of you!

New - Glad to hear that you are feeling a little better. Still sending you huge cyber :hugs:. I agree with Shell....even though it may feel like it, you will not be TTCing forever. You will have your forever baby soon!

Sam/Sarah/Lisa - :hi:

Anna - Hope you're doing well & enjoying your trip. :winkwink:


----------



## samiam

Okay--well. I'm officially NTNP. Just can't do it any more. So good luck everyone! Anna, I'm so glad that I was here to see you get your BFP! 

New, Love, Grey: I sure hope it all comes together for you soon!

Lots of love. I will be thinking of you all. xoxoxo


----------



## shelleney

Aww Sam :hugs: Perhaps NTNP will be just what you and your OH need? and the stress-free attitude may just land you that BFP?
But please dont leave the thread (unless you really want/need to) we would love you to stay in touch :hugs:
Good luck
xx


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - :hugs: Thinking of you hon. You are not destined for perpetual TTC...you will get your forever baby/ies. 

*AnnaP* - Totally understand - come over whenever you're ready - I love your new ticker.

*Sam* - I want so badly for you to have your forever baby. NTNP is a good option to keep the pressure and obsession of TTC at bay. :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..i hope for your sake you are not ttc forever, but if you are then so am i apparently ..lol..because even if i revert to ntnp phase, my mind would still be thinking on it
*sam..*i think the girls are right, maybe it could yield results for you..i certainly have my fingers crossed for you and i hope you still keep in touch with us
*anna*, we love the company so don't you go anywhere
*lisa*, how are you doing, what's the update on the iui 
*grey/sarah*..:howdy: how are you ladies doing
*grand*..gosh any day now for you ..let us know the good news
*amber/shell*..:hi:

afm: i am waiting patiently:-= for any signs of ewcm when i go to the :loo: :blush: but it seems to have gone missing...lol. also waiting patiently for my opks to arrive in the mail and i have forbidden myself from running tothe store to buy as i'm trying to have this attitude of 'if it happens it happens' ...i'm trying to NOT stress myself out if they don't arrive on time. last month it was cd15 ..but on average anywhere from cd13-16 so i'm getting close..bding every other day right now. it will have been one long year since i last seen a :bfp: on a hpt..when oct rolls around..and 7mos since my surgery and loss of ovary..:( I just may be destined to ttc forever too *New*


----------



## shelleney

Stay positive, Love...this will be your month! :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

Sam - Hope the NTNP approach will get you your BFP. I understand your need to stay away, but hope that you'll still be in touch. Take care. :hugs:

Love - Your frustration is only understandable. All our TTCAL Femmes Fetales have as much of a right to be pregnant by now as all the PAL gals. I really hope this is your month! Sending extra :dust: your way.

Anna - Totally understand your need to stay on this thread for a while. You're doing the right thing by taking it one day at a time. :thumbup: Glad you had a great time on your trip, and yay for getting that ticker up!

:hi: everyone else.


----------



## GreyGirl

I hope NTNP helps you Sam :hugs:

Well, no :sex: last night, tried my best but nothing. I'm so deflated right now. I also gained another lb at slimming world tonight...turns out I've only lost 2.5lbs since July :( My only ray of hope right now is the appointment tomorrow...I hope he gives me clomid or else I may cry...though clomid is no good if I can't get him to have :sex: with me...We're gonna have to lie and say we're having sex 5 times a week like he told us too...we're not, it's once a week if I'm lucky :(


----------



## lilrojo

Grey hope your appts goes well tomorrow.. and he will give you more clomid.. is your oh just too tired or what... sorry hes not on top of you all the time.. 

Sam-fxed ntnp does the trick.. hope you stay in touch.. :)


----------



## neffie

Grey - Sorry to hear that. :( I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, and you can get some more Clomid. Have you and OH tried to have a chat lately about things? Sending you :hug:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..:hugs:..i definitly know how frustrating that is..let us know how your appt goes

afm>>>i checked on the status of my opk order and they cancelled it, apparently i put a wrong digit in the order. so now i either just have :sex: or give in and buy some from the store on the way home from work. i kind of want to know so i can use my otc progesterone cream after i know for sure i've o'd


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your appointment today Grey :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Thinking of you today, Grey!

Love--hope you snagged some opks last night!


----------



## loveanurse1

i decided to grab some this morning after work..i poas immediately with diluted urine..but oh well, the urge was satisfied..:haha: anyhoo it was a :bfn: so we shall see what it is this evening when i get up..meanwhile i'll keep killing dh with my sexual kindness:winkwink:.:haha: and see what the next few days bring..oh and my ewcm is MIA..i haven't seen hide nor hair of it at all
hope you all are doing ok


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hope your appointment went well today *Grey *and you came away feeling positive about things. Can't wait to hear what they said.

*Love *- Boo for the BFN on the OPK but as you say, at least you satisfied your POAS urge, lol :haha:

*Sam *- hope the NTNP helps for you and you never know, it may just work. Less stress and all that. That is definitely what we will be doing for a couple of months as I just can't take the full on TTC just yet.

AFM - ERPC booked for next Wednesday, I give up with the au-natural method, it ain't working and I'm sick of bleeding!
DH and I are off to Blackpool tomorrow for a day of fun in the last of the UK sunshine. Booked to go up the Tower and also to Madame Tussauds. 
I'm going to eat candy floss and act like a child for the entire day!! :brat:


----------



## shelleney

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned, New. You deserve it!
I hope you have lots of fun with DH in the sunshine :)
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys for your good thoughts for our appointment. Sorry to hear that New :hugs: :(
The appointment went really well. Hubbie has above average volume of swimmers and over 80% moving! So he was pleased with that. 
He's also put me on the waiting list for a laproscimy (sp?) and dye test to check the other tube and ovary are working well. It's going to be an operation and not catherter based because he's going to drill the ovary too so it works better and responds better to the 6 months of clomid he's promised me for afterwards....so finally have some hope! It's going to take longer to get our baby, but hopefully now this means we will. Something has scared me though - on the information sheet it says the death rate is 1 in 4000...is that a bad statistic? 
So all in all things are hopefully looking up. I'd say I'm out for this month as opk was days ago and no nookie :( At least only 1 of us has issues, I don't think I could cope if he did too....

How are you all?


----------



## lilrojo

Sounds like you will be having a wonderful day New.. I agree you deserve a day to act like a kid.. Hugs hun..

Grey happy to hear your appt went pretty well and you have hope of having your baby in the near future.. maybe your dye and drilling will scare your ovary into letting a good egg go and get you preggo.. :) (could happen) as far as the death rate.. i dont think thats bad now 1 in 250 yes.. but you need to do what feels right for you and your oh.. I think there is a death rate for anything.. they just need to list it for the just in case.. Big hugs to you too..


----------



## shelleney

Grey - thats really good news regarding your appointment. At least you have some treatment planned, and it looks like you will definitely get your forever baby - eventually. Im glad you're thinking so positively about this. Good for you! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks guys for your good thoughts for our appointment. Sorry to hear that New :hugs: :(
> The appointment went really well. Hubbie has above average volume of swimmers and over 80% moving! So he was pleased with that.
> He's also put me on the waiting list for a laproscimy (sp?) and dye test to check the other tube and ovary are working well. It's going to be an operation and not catherter based because he's going to drill the ovary too so it works better and responds better to the 6 months of clomid he's promised me for afterwards....so finally have some hope! It's going to take longer to get our baby, but hopefully now this means we will. Something has scared me though - on the information sheet it says the death rate is 1 in 4000...is that a bad statistic?
> So all in all things are hopefully looking up. I'd say I'm out for this month as opk was days ago and no nookie :( At least only 1 of us has issues, I don't think I could cope if he did too....
> 
> How are you all?

Grey - that's amazing that you are getting all that done, that's really hopeful.
Great that DH has plenty of :spermy: too, one less thing to worry about.

As for the surgery, I know loads of people on here who have had it. I know 1 in 4000 sounds severe though. Maybe a word with your GP about it may help.
Just looked on internet and it was put as a percentage 0.05% which sounds much better.
I wonder if that's their statistics or a general one?


----------



## neffie

New - Your plan for some fun in the sun sounds fab! I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday...looks like you made the right choice for yourself. :hugs:

Grey - Great news on your appointment, and your OH's sperm count. :thumbup: Looks like you're on the right path to your forever baby. I still hope though that things work out naturally before you even start further treatment. As for the death rate statistics, they have to list something for risk and liability reasons. I can see how that number could be worrying. From the stories I've heard from people who've had it done, in general the odds seem low, so hopefully that is of some reassurance.

Love - Keep up the :sex:! :thumbup: If the EWCM is missing, then maybe you still have a few days to go before the prima dona shows up? What CD are you on? I hope that OPK turns positive soon!


----------



## Amberyll23

New--enjoy your day out with the hubby, you deserve a wonderful day in the sun spoiling yourself!! Good luck next wed, will be thinking of you!

Grey--excellent news from the MD appt. 1 in 4000 is actually not a horrible stat, please don't let that worry you. For all the things that I have had testing for with this pregnancy and everything I have, I think my chances were lower than that (they gave me a chart with my stat, but I threw it away!:ignore:) At the end of the day, there is always a chance, even in the best of circumstances, so do not let it stress or worry you hun! 

Sam--I wish you all the best hun and understand your position, but please don't be a stranger and let us know how you are getting on from time to time! :hugs:

Love--:thumbup: for the opks, now it is time for the EWCM to show up to the party! Keeping my fx'd for you!!


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, i hear a lot of women get preggers after having a lap/dye. :wohoo: for s/a results. I don't think there is a lot of options for low sperm counts or no sperms counts so thank goodness for his results. I'm glad you have a plan of action. 
*new*...enjoy your day
*sam*..:howdy:
*sarah*..:hi:
*lisa*..are you in the tww yet???
:howdy: to anyone i miss
*afm*..am waiting on that +...tonights opk was negative although a relatively strong negative..(i didn't tell dh i bought them) we have just been having :sex: like :bunny:'s. I'm hoping for a :bfp: opk tomorrow night or in the am. I am cd14,, off to work


----------



## sparkle

Grey- good luck, I hope you're lap and dye will be just what you need x

New- still thinking of you. Have a wonderful time with oh and good luck on Wednesday xxx

Love- really hope you get that + and catch the eggy x

Sam- good luck. Sometimes ntnp is just what our bodies need. We fell in a cycle that I wasn't really concentrating on! X

Anna- come see us when you're ready. The early days are so scary x


----------



## loveanurse1

:grr: frustrated here......
ok so the opks are not getting stronger but lighter almost to the point of not existing now, and i think i may have already o'd and i have no earthly idea what dpo i would be. Early o is possibly due to shorter :af: cycle this month, it only lasted 5days (usually lasts 7-9days not all heavy though, just enough to be a nuisance) I have the post o tingling nips, and right side back pain(from cyst, i get it after o'ing). Last sun or monday i started breaking out with lots of baby acne(which i break out not before af but right before o'ing) and it disappeared(like it does after oing). I also had my + full ferning on cd10 and 11 and possibly 12..it's now gone(which usually happens after o'ing) I can say that I had plenty of :sex: cd8, cd10, cd12,13,14,!!!and i will continue shagging today..:) Does having :sex: make ewcm disappear???i'm just wondering because since we were shagging so much it might have made it not be there???
which means if i did in fact o already, i didn't use opks, i didn't use the b6 or bcomplex, no temping no nothing, we just were having :sex:. oh and i can' t use my progesterone cream now as i don't know what dpo i am if i o'd already or not. 
not sure if i sure continue to do opks with shagging or just shag..
:confused: and :grr: frustrated here in Florida
today is youngest's birthday. She has turned 4. We are going to the beach and then home for some :pizza: and some :cake: She wanted strawberry icing, so what she wants is what she gets


----------



## shelleney

Happy 4th birthday to your youngest, Love. Hope you have a lovely day at the beach :)
xx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Happy Saturday, everyone!

Nurse: Hope your daughter had a fun birthday. :cake: I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated, but if you've been :sex: like crazy and you've already O'd, then that's good, right? Maybe you could wait another week then start using the progesterone..? Or check your temp - if it's elevated then you must've O'd!

Grey: Good to hear about your DH's :spermy: When will you be having the lap/dye? Hopefully soon, so you can get on clomid! :happydance: Don't worry about the stat - 0.05% does sound MUCH better!

Sam: I totally agree with NTNP for a little while. TTC can take so much out of you, so it's best to just drop the reigns and try to relax for a bit. I hope to still hear from you from time to time, though. :friends: Where are you right now - Arizona? Scotland? Japan, perhaps? :haha:

New: I'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. :hugs: I hope you enjoyed your day in the sunshine - sounds lovely!

Lisa: When is the next IUI appointment? I'm cheering you on, girl! Catch that :cool: huevo!!! 

Sarah: Where are you on your cycle? Ready to start TTC???:happydance:

:howdy: Hello to anyone I've missed!

AFM: Doing fine, I guess. I'm a lot more relaxed than last time, but still have the lurking worries. I'm a little concerned at my lack of symptoms - my :holly: are a bit sore, and I feel pretty worn out, but otherwise nothing. I hope everything's OK! :wacko: We're going to have a scan at 7 weeks, so two more weeks of waiting. Argh. 

Have a great weekend everyone! :flower:


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy 4th to your little Lady, Love! I hope you have a wonderful day and, if you did "o", that you caught that egg! I also agree with your strategy to keep up the :sex: just in case!


----------



## neffie

Love - Hope you have a great time celebrating your daughter's b-day! As far as your OPKs are concerned, maybe you already caught the huevo if you've already ovulated. I sure hope so....you definitely covered your bases with the shag fest. Wouldn't hurt to keep at it though. :thumbup: Fingers crossed that the diva is already on her way to your uterus. :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

quick update before i head off to bed, i'm tired...i guess it's true when they say the lh surge has to build up in your urine during the day as i truly got my :bfp: on my opk today :wohoo: better late then never....:sex: commenced,,,hoping to do more tonight and tomorrow:) and possibly the next few days
thanks for the birthday wishes for my dd..she enjoyed her day of :pizza: and :cake: and some presents..
*anna*...hope you are well
*sam*...how are you hun
*new*..hope you are doing ok today:hugs:
*lisa*..any symptoms..are you in the tww
*sarah* and grey :howdy:
*shell/amber* and all are pregnant lovelies..hope you are getting some rest


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi:

Anna/Shelleney/Neffie/Amberyll- hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok and looking after yourselves

Sam: totally understand your decision, but please keep in touch, will miss you :hugs:

Love/Lisa: thinking of you and hoping there is some good news to come :thumbup:

New: hope you are ok

Grey: :hi:


afm- finished last bcp today :happydance: now got 2 weeks until the coils are removed. I'm really hoping that everything regulates straightaway and that I have a chance to get preggers this month. It's been so long since I've been at this point that I've forgotten how long it all takes, so fingers crossed


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on your last day of the pill, Sarah. Hope the next few weeks fly by for you
xx


----------



## neffie

Sarah - How exciting! Sending loads of :dust: your way for this cycle.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry I've not been posting much, but I have defintely been keeping up with you all :hugs:

*Love *- hooray for the opk bfp :wohoo: I think you have done more than your fair share of :sex: so you can sit back now and relax for the TWW... I said relax :laugh2:

*Sarah *- welcome back (I mean to TTC) Glad to have you here - we can cheer each other on, its gone a bit quiet on this thread lately as everyone is over in the PAL thread - which is great as it means everyone is getting their bfp's

*Grey *- how are you doing hun? Have you ingested all that the specialist said. Must be great to have a plan of action now :thumbup:

*Sam *- thinking of you still :hugs:

*Anna *- I see you are over 5 weeks now - hope you are doing well and keeping up the PMA :kiss:

*Lisa *- have you had your next IUI yet? Hope you are feeling positive for this month - I really hope you get your bfp (as I do for everyone)
I notice you mentioned using Pre-Seed in your journal. I used Conceive Plus ( a similar thing), I used a syringe to insert it :blush: and that was the month I got my bfp. Good luck!

Hey to the preggo's, thanks for popping in - we love to see you here. Not long now *Shelleney *& *Amber *- getting nervous yet?

*AFM *- pre-op appointment at the hospital tomorrow and then op on Wednesday. Getting nervous now, really hope I get back to normal quickly, cannot be doing with waiting 3 months for AF again.
Sick of bleeding now though, its just constant - not heavy but always there. Feel so dirty all the time, keep showering and using wipes but still feel yuk.
Dreading having to go back to work too, just don't think I can face it, but I suppose I'll have to. :wacko:


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--hooray for the positive opk!! :happydance: hope you got lots of :sex: in this weekend! :winkwink:

sarah---hooray for the last of the BCPs!! :happydance: FX'd for you as you start your first TTC cycle!!!

new--will be thinking of you on wed hun. I really hope that it speeds up your recovery period and you can start TTCing sooner than 3 months. I know that once I got the all clear, we had a cycle in about 1 month and then were pregnant again in 3 cycles---I pray pray pray this happens for you too! As for work, just take things day by day--the hardest part for me returning to work after my m/c was all the people wanting to talk to me--I made it pretty clear that I was in no mood to discuss things and to give me time, and fortunately most of my co-workers respected that. :hugs:

Anna--thinking of you and hoping the days go by quickly leading up to your scan!


----------



## neffie

Love - Great news on the + OPK!! :thumbup: Keep up the :sex:. Hope you catch that :bodyb:!

New - Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and on Wed. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: I hope that you have a speedy recovery, and can get back to TTCing real soon. As for work, try to take it one day at a time. I hope your co-workers will give you your space. If not, don't feel bad telling them that you're not yet ready to talk. :hug:

Lisa - How are things going this cycle? Have you already done the IUI?

Grey - :hi:

Anna - Hope you're doing well. Your scan is coming up soon, I'm sure you're excited about that. :thumbup:


----------



## shelleney

New- thinking of you today and tomorrow :hugs:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! haven't updated in a few days. Ive been lurking here and there though :hugs:


*September 23, 2011:* This is the date I was supposed to get my HCG blood test but didn't do it bcuz AF arrived... I had written on my journal how I thought this date was somehow important to me but didn't know why.... well, I had a revelation today and ONE year ago on this date, AF arrived. It was my :bfp: month :thumbup: how could I have not remembered this??!!!! A SIGN? Im hopeful :hugs:

so here is my update: I've been on 450iu of Follistim. I had b/w and an u/s yesterday. I got the call from the Nurse yesterday to take 600iu and come in today for another u/s & b/w... I have one great follie at size 21 and 4 or 5 ranging from size 13-17... I will get instructions tonight on what Im going to do next... whether another FSH shot or take the HCG trigger shot... Ive been getting flutters on my right ovary :shrug:. hubby and I are doing great on the BDing front :happydance: woohoo :happydance: I had EWCM this morning so O is right around the corner :happydance: and then IUI. Ive been drinking lots of water and I think that's helping the follies grow :thumbup:

I changed my ticker and avatar pic cuz Im in a Halloween mood :winkwink:

well that's my update for now. I will update as soon as I can. I hope you're all doing great :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh so good to hear from you *lisa*...and i too have been in a Halloween mood..we decorated our home with Halloween decorations..we don't do pumpkins until later in the month as it's so warm here that they go bad quickly
fx'd this your month


----------



## Anna Purna

Great to hear from you, Lisa!
I truly believe in signs, and it sounds like this could be one for you! Please let this one be your sticky bean! [-o&lt; You've put me in the Hallowe'en mood now, too! I wonder if I can find a cute ticker with a similar theme...

How is everyone else???

AFM: I'd love some advice, ladies. Please help!
As you can imagine, I've been pretty anxious since getting my :bfp: and I'm desperate to find out if I've got a healthy bean on board. I'll be 6weeks this weekend, and I'd love to get a scan done...however, last time I had a scan at 6 weeks it was bad news, and I know that occasionally the heartbeat can't be seen that early...but usually it can.
So, should I wait until 7 weeks (AGONY) or take a chance this weekend???

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks ladies!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sounds promising Lisa!

Thinking of you New :hugs:

I'd personally wait Anna, which is worse....waiting or doing it early and feeling awful if you don't see a heartbeat....that's just my view :hugs: for whatever you decide :)

Sorry I've been MIA, been trying to keep away because my head has been swimming about the upcoming op. I'm also still gutted I didn't get a chance this month, hopefully next month I can get pregnant before the op...maybe if hubbie gets his probation cleared at work (in around a month from now) he'll be more willing...


----------



## grandbleu

*Anna* - I would wait one more week till 7 weeks (I made my appointment too late with little blue and had to wait for 9 weeks as the Dr. didn't have space for me) - in the end I was happy I had waited because it gave the bean time to grow. I was petrified as well and didn't look at the screen until OH said it was all OK. That way there will be no confusion like you said that sometimes the HB hasn't been established yet or bean will be more difficult to see. :flower:

*Lisa* - Good news - and good luck with your IUI cycle :dust: - I love your Halloween Theme!

*New* - Thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna*, i would wait also, if they can't find the hb as it's too early you would have to wait again and come back, ..i love your halloween ticker.
*grey*..sorry to hear that you have been bummed. I hope you get your :bfp: too before your op. It would be a lovely surprise
*New*..:hugs: hope everything goes ok today

*afm*..have been really rather blase about this whole tww period. I'm not really hopeful at all, feel rather cynical actually, defense mechanism i suppose :shrug: who knows. I have been having some cyst pain again..it hurt really bad yesterday. I am almost to the point when i go to the ob/gyn next week to get it checked out, ready to ask for bcp's for a few months to shrink them and prevent new ones from forming..:shrug: not sure yet


----------



## shelleney

New - thinking of you for your op today :hugs:

Lisa - hoping this is your month :dust:

Anna - personally, I would wait 1 more week (agony, I know). I had a scan at 5 weeks, and there was no baby or heartbeat, just a sac. But my scan 2 weeks later showed a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat. I will definitely wait til 7 weeks next time....but its completely up to you :flower:

Hi to Grey, Love, Sarah and Sam :hi:
xx


----------



## sarah55

new: Thinking of you today :hugs: xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi everyone :hi:

thanks ladies, your well wishes and good luck means a lot to me :hugs:

anna, if it were me, I would wait til after the 6th week, it'll be torture but I would rather wait that extra week... :hugs:

grey, FXed for you... :hugs:

love, sorry you're having pain from the cyst :hugs: good luck at your appt!

:hi: preggo femmes fetales :hugs: hope you're all doing well :hugs:

afm: I took my last shot of Follistim (FSH) last night and I did the Trigger shot (HCG) after hubby and I BDed this morning, and will go in for IUI tomorrow at 3:30pm.... Ive done everything I possibly could this month, I even BDed more this cycle than I did the last two months so Im praying it works this month....


----------



## Amberyll23

will catch up with everyone after my meeting today, but wanted to tell New that I am thinking of her today and hope everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks everybody. I'm done and home.
Very tired and sore but ok.
Will catch up properly when I'm feeling a bit more human.

Need sleep I think :sleep:


----------



## lilrojo

new-happy to hear your back home hun.. hoping for a speedy recovery for you.. big hugs and lots of love for you..


----------



## Anna Purna

New: :hugs: x infinity
Take good care of yourself. :hugs:

Nurse: Sorry your cyst is acting up again. That must be so frustrating. If you were on bcp's, would you not be able to TTC? Oh no, tough decision if so. Thinking of you. :hugs:

Hell, let's all have a big group hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There, much better.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--thinking of you hun and I hope you get your BFP next month before the OP too!! 

LiSa--good luck with your IUI!! FX'd for you!!!! I am also digging the Halloween theme!!!

Love--sorry to hear about the cyst pain. :hugs: Fx'd that you get your BFP before you have to go to the docs! 

Anna--I am with the other ladies here on waiting. 5-6 weeks is such a hard time for ultrasounds because our little ones develop at different rates and dates are still uncertain, etc. I remember well what Shell went through with her early scan at 5 wks that showed very little and the stress/worry she went through until she had a later u/s that showed her healthy little Bo. So I say if you can stick it out and wait, it will be so worth it to have certainty. But I also know the impatience and desire to know sooner rather than later (because I tend to be a VERY impatient person by nature myself!), so you need to do what feels best for you! :hugs:

Sarah--hope things are going well, excited for you restarting your TTC journey!

New--so glad to hear you are home and recovering. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. :flower:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Good luck with the IUI this month. I really hope it works! Loving your new ticker & avatar by the way. :thumbup:

Anna - I concur with what the other ladies have said. My 2 cents would be to wait it out until 7 weeks. Even though it means waiting for another week, the odds of seeing & hearing a heart beat at that stage are better than seeing one at 6 weeks (of course, that is still very well possible). If for some reason you don't see one, then you have to go through the stress of continuing to wait to get that reassurance. The waiting can be tough though so if you decide to go that route, take it one day at a time. It may seem like an eternity, but it will come soon enough. :hugs:

Grey - Sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling in the best of spirits. I hope you get your BFP before you go in for surgery. :hug:

Love - I really hope the cysts are not coming back. :( I hope the pain eases soon, and you can continue TTCing instead of having to get on BCPs. :hugs:

New - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Try to get some rest, and hope you feel better soon.

Sarah - Time to get :sex: soon. :winkwink: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone
I have been missing for a day or so and didn't have access to internet. My best friend had a hysterectomy yesterday and i spent the whole day and night with her at the hospital. I just finally came home. My cyst pain seems to have eased up..thank goodness. I am still not feeling it this month, not at all. I just am so blase still about the whole tww. I do have a funny story though. My friend in her drugged state, woke up and said "had a dream i was visiting you in the hospital and was sitting next to Hayleigh(my youngest dd) and we were holding your baby. He was the cutest little boy with fat cheeks and dark hair". She said he had blue striped shirt on. What a dream she had. If only..
anyhoo..
*lisa* i hope your iui went well
*sarah and grey* ...:howdy:
*sam*..hope you are doing ok
*anna*,, have you decided what you will do?
*New*..:hugs: hope you are resting well
:hi: to everyone else:flower:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! 

here's the update on the IUI:
the procedure went really well... I didn't cry this time :thumbup: I took someone's suggestion and opened my jaw and I was just so much more relaxed this time and the doc didn't take long finding my cervix and it was the quickest procedure Ive had to date.... :happydance: :happydance: I had some cramping afterwards which is normal but Im feeling really good today :hugs: thank you so much ladies, your well wishes, prayers, and good luck worked :hugs:

so Im now in the TWW :hugs: we didn't DTD this morning but Im going to jump on him tonight and tomorrow morning :wohoo: :haha:

new: Im thinking of you :hugs:

love: awww what a lovely dream your friend had of you... you never know sweety, some dreams really are premonitions :hugs:  FXed for you... Im glad the pain has eased up...

sarah/grey/sam/anna :hi: there ladies, hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna - just wanted to say I would definitely wait until 7 weeks. I know it is so hard and seems like a lifetime but it will be worth the wait!

Lisa - glad the iui went well

Love - you are a lovely friend staying with her for all that time. Lets hope her dream comes true. Fxd.

Grey - :hugs:

Sam - :hugs:

AFM - had bad night last night, think all the drugs got to me. Bad tummy all night :sick:
Much better today, hardly any bleeding, just pink. Only the odd crampy feeling .:thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: 
Yay! It's the weekend! And a long weekend in Canada! :happydance:

New: Sorry you had a rough night, but glad to hear you're feeling better. :thumbup:

Lisa: It's going to work this cycle! I know it! Go jump on DH! :haha:

Nurse: Your story makes me think of Grand's dream - the cycle she got her :bfp: she'd dreamed of a little girl. Maybe it's a sign..? 

AFM: Thank you all for your advice. I know waiting for 7 weeks is the right thing to do, but it's still hard to hold out that long. :wacko: I took a nap today and all I could daydream about was going in for an ultrasound and seeing a little blob with a heartbeat on the screen. :cloud9: 
*sigh*
So I'm going to wait it out, and try to keep a PMA in the meantime.


----------



## shelleney

Love - I hope your best friend's dream comes true....

Lisa - hope the IUI works this cycle!

New - sorry to hear of your upset tummy. Glad the bleeding has eased.

Anna - only 1 more week to wait. I hope it flies by for you. Happy Thanksgiving!!

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

:happydance:Happy 6 weeks Anna :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy Thanksgiving* Anna.* I can't wait for ours next month. I love the Holidays. All that yummy food. :wohoo: for 6wks
*New*..how are you feeling this morning
*sam,grey,lisa, sarah*....howdy and i hope you are doing ok
:hi: *to all our pregnant lovelies*...time's a ticking for you all
I just wanted to share with you all the two weird dreams _I _ had this morning.. I woke up at 3am after dreaming I had to pee very badly. I was sitting on commode and couldn't pee and was attempting to self catheterize myself. I woke up and had to pee urgently. I went back to bed and had another dream, which I just woke up from. I dreamt I was poas, a bunch of them and they were all coming up :bfp:'s. I kept saying "it's too early for :bfp:'s". they were so clear. I then hid one so i could take it later because it was too early, i kept saying, "i'm not even 10dpo yet..." so real. I 've never had that dream before. I hope it comes true.
usually i have the poas dream where i can't tell whether it's a :bfp: or not. I remember having that dream where it was so indecisive, that i couldn't see what was on the stick at all. IN the dream i was trying to see the window where the results were and I couldn't get to it to see. Of course i started my period that day..:dohh:


----------



## LiSa2010

I only ever had one dream about me testing with a :bfp: and that was back in December and I was so hopeful that month but sadly that b*tch of a witch came :nope: I hope that dream comes true one of these days :hugs: 

good luck to you love!!!!! sending you some baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## loveanurse1

i guess i think about another baby so much my subconscious thought keeps going about having another baby..lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Love, 
I'm ok thanks. Getting out for a few drinks with friends tonight which I'm looking forward to (no alcohol for me though, not sure it'd be a good idea after the general.

Bought myself a new top and necklace for the occasion :happydance:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh i hope you have fun *New*...you need to get out and have fun and relax. Buying new clothes is a great way to get the night started. I am going to a baby shower for my sil..yay..(sarcasm inserted there) I just don't feel up to it but i have to be nice. I'd rather lay on the couch and do nothing but watch old movies..lol


----------



## shelleney

Hope you have a lovely night out New. You deserve it :hugs:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

emotional rant..so beware::::
:af: blues are upon me once again. Have some brown cm, back ache, etc sure sign the :witch: is nearly here. I know my body and I listen to it. I'm only 8dpo, how unfair:hissy: to be taken out of the game so soon. I did call ob/gyn office to see if they would still be able to do the ovarian u/s on thurs if af is here, which i suspect she should come into play on thursday. they said yes. I am going to ask for help. I can't take this anymore. I am having a pity party for myself and I wanna :cry:and :cry: asome more and be a :brat:. I was rather blase about this tww until i had the dream of poas multiple ones and they were all positive:bfp:. I guess i believed it was a sign. anyhoo rather depressed and down.


----------



## shelleney

Love :hugs:
xx


----------



## neffie

Love - Sorry to hear that you are feeling out. Any chance that it could be implantation bleeding?? How long is your LP normally? I hope that the hag stays away. :hug:

New - Hope you enjoyed your night out. Glad to hear that you're feeling better.

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

my lp is short usually just 11days with pre af spotting at around 8dpo...i just feel like it's not going to happen for me. I will ask for help but there is such a thing as saying 'enough is enough'
i just noticed you're having a girl???congrats to you and your dh


----------



## neffie

Love - You have every right to feel the way you do. If the :witch: does show up, I think you have the right approach in mind by asking for help. Rant away as much as you want to....we're here to listen. :hugs:

Thanks for the congrats. :flower: We're very excited, and can't wait to meet her...


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse: :brat: I'm frustrated for you. Why not ask for help? This is something that you really want, so there should be something that can be done to help, right?
Also, I'm not giving up hope for you this month - it could just be IB.
:hugs:

New: I hope you had a great night out!

:hi: Hello to everyone else!

AFM: I have my viability scan booked for Tuesday, October 18th in the AM. I wish it could've been on the weekend but oh well. So nervous... :?


----------



## loveanurse1

we will be there with you all the way *Anna...*


----------



## GreyGirl

Best of luck for your scan Anna :)


----------



## shelleney

Only a week to go til your scan, Anna.
Im sure everything will be absolutely fine :hugs:
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!!

:hugs:love im so sorry you feel the witch is on her way... it sounds like you have low progesterone but Im no doctor and Im glad you'll be seeing her soon :hugs: if AF arrives, ask at your appt to have blood drawn as well: FSH, estrogen and progesterone... those 3 things play a HUGE part in us getting pregnant... good luck sweety.. :hugs:

grey/sam/sarah :hi: hope you're all doing well :hugs:

new: thinking of you :hugs: huge hugs your way :hugs:

:hi: anna, yay for having a scan booked... I hope the week goes by fast for you. hope you're doing well... any symptoms :hugs:

:hi: graduates and everyone I missed :hugs:

afm: 5dpiui, I had a brownish discharge at 3dpiui, and had cramping/pulling cramps yesterday like if AF was about to show.... praying this is my cycle :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey *Anna*, keeping everything crossed for the 18th - I won't lie, this is going to be the longest week of your life! :dohh:

*Love *- :hugs: coming your way. I agree with Lisa, I think you need to get some bloods taken to check your levels. A short LP has been known to cause problems.

*Grey *- hope you're doing ok. Keep up the PMA :flower:

*Shell * - :wave: keep on bouncing and walking and hopefully baby will be here soon 

*Neffie* - you're cooking nicely now, won't be long til its your turn :kiss:

*Sam* - I know you're taking some time out hun but don't want you to think I've forgotten about you :hugs2:

*AFM *- my positivity is being well and truly tested. A friend has announced her pregnancy on FB after her successful scan yesterday - she is due a week before my due date would have been.
Why do these things always come and knock you down when you are just starting to feel ok?! I knew about it from the start as we were 'sharing' tips and symptoms but its another reminder of what I haven't got.
Don't get me wrong, I am over the moon for her but her pregnancy is going to be hard for me and I can't and won't ignore her as she's a good friend.
Oh well, its life I suppose. Its not the first and won't be the last knock I'm going to get - I have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry New.. its never easy when others are sharing their pregnancy news.. I remember right after my loss my sister told me she was preg. she waited till 7 weeks to tell me but it was still hard.. to be happy but sad.. praying your sticky baby will be here very soon.. 

I just want you all to graduate over soon... you have been so supportive of me and welcomed me in not long ago and i want the best for you all.. super big hugs..

Anna-will be thinking of you and keeping my fxed for the 18th..


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: :happydance: Implantation Bleed!!! :happydance: Everything's crossed for you!

Nurse: Has the spotting stopped? Do you still feel like :witch: is around the corner? Oooh, fingers crossed, hun. 

New: That's a tough situation and I know it well. It's totally understandable for you to be feeling the way you do, and I'm sure your friend will understand if it ever gets too difficult for you and you have to back away from it. :hugs:
How are you feeling? 

Neffie and Lil: :hi: I hope we can all come join you lovely ladies soon.

Sam: Thinking of you. :friends:

AFM: Thanks so much for all the support. Every day my emotions go up and down, and today is definitely down. I woke up with all of my symptoms gone and it crushed me. I know you hear about symptoms coming and going, but it still puts fear in my heart and for the first time I am genuinely terrified of getting more bad news next week. I just don't know if I could handle it...again. :cry:
Sorry.


----------



## lilrojo

Anna-what you is feeling is completley normal too.. we have all been there.. everyday is a hard day but then you pass those hard days and make it to second tri.. and hopefully eventually 3rd tri.. :) Just try to stay positive.. and yes symptoms come and go.. is hard though.. even when you know that already.. fxed this week goes fast and you see your lo with a perfect little hb..


----------



## shelleney

Love - just popping in to say Im thinking of you today. I know its the 1 year anniversary of your most recent loss, and I know it will be a hard day for you. I hope you have a nice day with your DH and DDs, and know that your little Angel will be looking down on you all :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks *shell*..i'm very tearful today..these things are never easy. A year ago today i came home from work and started to m/c once again. started the cramping like i am now.oh how familiar these cramps are:(..:cry:..i never thought it would be this hard, a year ago after my second loss i thought it would happen again in a few months but i have hit road block after road block. I am feeling :af: cramps..i know i will start tonight at work or tomorrow, i hope she at least waits until after the u/s so i'm not bleeding all over the table..we'll see what the dr says..i have no idea what to do or where to go from here.


----------



## neffie

Love - :hug:. Thinking of you. I don't have any words of wisdom for you right now, as 1 year is not a short time. I'm still keeping the faith though that things will get better soon. :hugs: I hope AF doesn't show, and you get some answers at the U/S.


Anna - What you're experiencing right now is totally normal. Symptoms do come and go, and that's always worrying. I hope the next week flies by soon, so you can see your forever bean next week. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--:hugs: thinking about you today, and saying extra prayers for you and your little angel. I really hope you can get some answers at the doctors and I feel strongly that there has to be something that can be done to help address your short luteal phases to give you the time needed for a good implantation. You are always in my thoughts and prayers hun. 

New--:hugs:I completely understand how you are feeling. An office friend of mine announced his wife's pregnancy about 2 weeks after my loss last year. I was so incredibly happy for them (they had been ttc for a couple of years), but part of me was screaming inside, it hurt so much! So what you are feeling is totally normal. I really hope that you are recovered soon and have your sticky bean in the coming months!!

LiSa--fx for you hun!! I hope this is it for you!! 

Anna--your feelings are so totally normal. My Grace is almost here and I still go into every u/s holding my breath until I see that she has a good heartbeat and the u/s tech tells me everything looks normal. I think the fear and anxiety of going through another loss is something all of us ladies will carry with us. Just know we are here for you always! I will be thinking of you on tuesday and hope all goes well! 

Grey/sarah--Hope all is going well with you ladies!

:friends:


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse: :hugs: Thinking of you and your angels today. I hope you get some answers from the doctor. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks everyone...didn't sleep well today..was cramping a bit this morning..hoping the :witch: stays gone until at least after the u/s as she will have to do it vaginally to see the ovary. Bless my dh..he is so positive. He keeps making statements like "eat something, you have my son in there". I'm a realist and know my body well.:nope: I just smile at him, don't want his hopes dashed. I wish I had some of that PMA of his. 
*grey/sarah*...how are you ladies doing??
*sam*..:howdy: hope you are doing ok 
*new*..posted in your journal
*lisa*..how are the implantation cramps hun??any better
*anna*..another day closer to the scan..
*shell/amber*...getting closer day by day..hope you are getting your rest
lil..how are you and baby doing??
*afm*..another day another dollar..off to work...i sure hope i can get some sleep after my u/s scan..


----------



## sarah55

Neffie/Amberyll/Shelleney/Lil- :hi: how you ladies doing?

New- you know these things always seem to happen just at a time when you think you are ready to be stronger- your friend will understand however you decide to be. It will be your time soon enough :hugs:

Anna- thinking of you, keep busy and your scan will be here in no time :hugs:

Love- man, thinking of you- I totally get where you are right now but there are answers out there and your doctor will give them to you, I'm sure of it. Don't give up hope, it's just really sh** that these knocks keep on coming- but you're strong :hugs:

Afm- well off to the hospital for my final review on Monday and to have my coils removed - the final stage I've been waiting for, so quite excited, but like you Love, I'm a week away from my first anniversary of my MMC. Really never thought i would still be TTC at this point in my life- Isn't it just crap how life 
sucker punches you just when your not ready for it?? Still I'm going to keep on with my PMA and believe that it'll be my turn soon enough, I haven't gone through a year of hell to fall at the last hurdle ;) have a good day guys :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

so here is the scoop..i left completely disappointed in my ob/gyn as she acted like she was not listening to me, however with that being said, i left witha script for bcp and a referral to a fs. if it takes me longer than 6wks to get into see the fs she said start the bcp, if not then hold off to see what the fs says. she said he may reccommend clomid where they can keep a better watch on my ovary. cysts/cyst i still there, she is unsure if teh two cysts combined to make a larger one or if my cyst infact grew...sorely disappointed in her..i may after having her as my dr for 5yrs...go to this fs and if can help me get pregnant find another dr. she made me that angry. 
i filled the form out online two times and hit submit but i am unsure if they recieved it said "you are not authorized to access this document" :saywhat:...talk about a frustrating morning :grr:
hope you all are doing well..i am off to bed


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies!

oh love I would be frustrated too if I had her as a doctor, she sounds so insensitive... I hope the FS can help you better :hugs:

I hope you're all doing well :hugs:

afm: I go in for my BETA test next Thursday, I'll be 14dpiui. Ive had a few symptoms but dont want to get my hopes up... one more week, I can't wait.

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about your diasppointing appointment, Love :hugs:

Good luck for next weeks beta, Lisa :dust:

xx


----------



## neffie

Love - Sorry to hear that your doctor was no help. Hope the FS can get you the right help. :hugs:

Lisa - Good luck for your appt next week. I've got everything crossed for you!

Sarah - Yay for Monday and getting the coil removed. :thumbup: Anniversaries of losses are never easy. :hugs: Will be thinking of you next week. Keep up the PMA!


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about your appointment Love, sometimes I feel like the medical people themselves are a challenge we have to overcome to TTC :(


----------



## loveanurse1

so i faxed my application to the fs last night, they said they had my medical records already (which i am thankful for the great staff at my ob office). I am bleeding quite heavily(tmi, i know) day2..so very disappointed, hope the fs can get me in quickly. I guess i'm even more disappointed as i just found out one of the girls i work with is 3 mos pregnant and had been taking bcp's and she is do depressed and crying that she is pregnant. (she is newly married) she doesn't want to be pregnant at all or have a child period. I hate to hear her whine, it makes me very sad. she swears she didn't miss any pills, she just didn't follow the proper advice to use other contraceptive means while bcp's build up in her system..
how depressing that she got pregnant so easily...:cry: :cry: :cry:
hope you all are doing ok


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> so i faxed my application to the fs last night, they said they had my medical records already (which i am thankful for the great staff at my ob office). I am bleeding quite heavily(tmi, i know) day2..so very disappointed, hope the fs can get me in quickly. I guess i'm even more disappointed as i just found out one of the girls i work with is 3 mos pregnant and had been taking bcp's and she is do depressed and crying that she is pregnant. (she is newly married) she doesn't want to be pregnant at all or have a child period. I hate to hear her whine, it makes me very sad. she swears she didn't miss any pills, she just didn't follow the proper advice to use other contraceptive means while bcp's build up in her system..
> how depressing that she got pregnant so easily...:cry: :cry: :cry:
> hope you all are doing ok

That is depressing, I find it really frustrating to be around people that are pregnant, let alone people who don't even want to be!


----------



## shelleney

Its completely understandable to feel that way, Love.
Thinking of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--:hugs: so sorry your appointment went so poorly, I really hope that you get better treatment and care at the FS. Also, the way you are feeling about your co-worker is totally understandable. I have had a similar experience at my office, our receptionist seems to get pregnant just by looking at her boyfriend, and she whines about it every time. Very frustrating!

Sarah--good luck tomorrow with your appointment, will be thinking about you! 

LiSa--good luck with your appt thursday, fx'd for you!!!

:hi: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks ladies, you all make me feel normal. I was beginning to feel like a monster. The girl in question had a five yr plan before she wanted children..guess her five yr plan needs to be readjusted heh???
anyhoo..i hope your upcoming appts go well lisa and sarah
grey how are you doing..
i am hoping for my fs appt to be soon, i did buy the bcp and did start them, i figured i might as well give it a go until i hear from them because a few days of taking them can 't do that much damage. and if it turns out that they can't see me for almost two months then i have one month of bcp down already..and if they can get me in right away then i stop them no harm done. I should hear from them by mon tues at the latest which would put me at taking only 3 days worth..not much..
Happy sunday to you all.God Bless
i started back on wt watchers as i gained some weight back..i must say that it felt great hitting the track again..


----------



## sarah55

Hello ladies :hi:

Well finally had my coils removed today :happydance: but then the consultant went and told me he wants me to wait until January to try and get pregnant :cry: so his reasoning is that he wants to see if I have a natural period without the bcps and the coils.

Ok so one month I can kind of understand but 3??!! We compromised in that I'll go and see him in six weeks as I'm away on holiday for the whole of Xmas. Now my question is, would it really be end of the world if I were to fall pregnant before then?? I have been in this long wait for near on a year and to have another few months just slapped on is painful beyond belief. I am desperate to try right away but now am worried- what to do!!

Sxx


----------



## Anna Purna

Sarah: Ugh. Three months just sounds like a number the doctor pulled out of his ass to seem 'authoritative', or something. If he/she really wanted to see if you have a natural period, this would only take one cycle, right?
I say go for it. :thumbup:
Where are you now in your cycle? Perhaps you could chart your BBT for this cycle so that you have a better idea whether you've O'd or not. 
:happydance: Yay for trying again! 

Nurse: I have to ask: what does taking bcp do to help your cycles? :shrug:
I hope you get your appointment very soon. 
Good to hear you're back on WW - I've always felt that exercise helps me get through all the rough times. Also, you've got us. :friends:

Lisa: Best of luck on Thursday!!!! How are you feeling???

AFM: Well, my scan is tomorrow and I'm scared shitless. It's early in the morning (7:45 EST), and I've taken the rest of the morning off from work, so as soon as I get home I'll update everyone. [-o&lt;


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Anna. I will be thinking of you all day. Lots of love :hugs:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Anna. I'll be thinking of you and praying really hard xx


----------



## lilrojo

Best of luck Anna..will be thinking and praying for you all day..


----------



## sarah55

Thinking of you today Anna xxx :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Best of luck for your scan Anna!


----------



## Anna Purna

I just got back from my ultrasound...

Spoiler
...and I saw a baby! There's really one in there! He/she measures exactly 7w3d and has a heartbeat of 158 bpm. I still can't believe it. :cloud9:
I'll scan the (blurry) pictures tonight and post them on the PAL thread.
Thank you so, so much for being so supportive everyone. Your kindness and patience has helped me through so many difficult times, and I promise to continue to be there for you. Thank you. :friends:


----------



## shelleney

Woohoo!!!!!!! :wohoo:
Congratulations Anna! im so so happy for you!
I hope you can start to relax abit now that you've seen your healthy bean.
Cant wait to see your scan pics....
xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Sarah, sucks that the doctor wants you to wait 3 months but I say go with your gut... :hugs:

Anna, woohoo :wohoo: :happydance: yay for having a great scan :wohoo: :happydance: when is your next scan? how is your hubby with the new pg? I hope you're doing well :hugs:

:hi: to everyone I missed and all the preggo visitors :friends:

afm: 12dpiui, BETA on Thursday. not much to report... symptoms come and go. I hadn't had cramps but had them yesterday and they felt like AF cramps. been feeling more tired than usual but it could be from lack of sleep at night.. slightly sore boobs... that's about it...

hope you're all doing well :hugs: :friends:


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Anna - that's wonderful news! :D :D 

Hope it all goes well Lisa, rooting for you :)

AFM: I am officially on the waiting list for the lap and dye as of 29th of Sept, had a letter through. I have my pre-op appointment on November 8th. In the letter it explained husbands :spermy: analysis - anyone know what this means? He has "a count of 45million/ml in a 6ml sample with 8% normal morphology and 80% were mobile showing excellent motility." Is that good? In the letter it also said (he didn't tell me any of this to my face) that I will be having Metformin after my op continuously as my "BMI is slightly raised", cheers, why couldn't he tell me he thought I was fat to my face?! I don't mind, been on Metformin before and anything to help get healthier and PREGNANT I don't care at this stage. Bring it on!


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi Grey, thanks!

Im not sure about the numbers. maybe you can post on the assisted conception thread and ask the ladies there, Im sure they'll be happy to help :hugs:

how long is the wait time to have the hsg done? good luck at your pre-op appt, Nov will be here before you know it :hugs:

loving your positive outlook :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

hey, all..:howdy:
i had to catch up on things..i worked a 7day stretch and hadn't the opportunity to get on everyday
:dance: *anna*..how wonderful to hear a hb.. to answer your question regarding the bcp's and their purpose of taking them is suppose to suppress ovulation and formation of any new cysts and to help shrink the ones i have..
*sarah*,,i can understand your frustration with having to wait!!! as i am in the same boat of waiting to ttc as you
*lisa*..i hope your appt goes well and sleepy and sore bb's are a good sign
*grey*..i don't know about the sa results, but i believe my ob said that 60-80 million is good but i don't know the rest and don't quote me on those numbers as it was a bit back when she told me those results over the phone, she didn't even tell me the morphology or the motility percentage..so i'll be there with you and *sarah and new* and *lisa* for the long haul..hopefully not too long for us all ..
*new*..hope you are doing ok..did the dr tell you to wait too???
*afm*..chugging along with my bcp's and running and walking at the track, trying to slim down..a little depressed that i have to take the bcp's and put ttc on hold but if it preserves my ovary, i guess, i'll at least try it for two months or so, suppose to take them until i see the fs but we'll see..i know myself and i may not wait until i see the fs..two months maybe all i can handle. She put me on loestrin24 which puts me on 24active pills and 4 placebos, so a textbook 28day cycle
so i have officially started the bcp's and looks like i'll be on them till sometime til jan/feb as the fs my ob referred me to has not called me back so i talked to my human resource lady(she had to do fertility treatments) at work and she said that, the fs i was referred to is *NOT covered by our insurance* that i need to call another dr. Of course i did and they can't fit me in until jan 18th 2012, :( so bcp's it is for as long as i can hold out anyway, lol 
dh is not happy with me regarding the bcp's..i even thought about seeing the other fs anyway if they called me in sooner just to see what they can do or what the cost would be, but frankly if it's too much i'll just wait..hard as it is too wait..and they have yet to call..


----------



## neffie

Sarah - Sorry to hear they're making you wait for 3 months. Way to crash the party just when you were getting all excited about it. I don't know much about the process after a coil removal, but I agree that 1 month seems long enough to see if you have a normal period. As long as there's no requirement for physical recovery time, I don't see why you couldn't try. :shrug:

Lisa - Hope those are BFP symptoms. Good luck for your BETA test on Thursday!

Grey - Glad to hear that your appointment letter came through! :thumbup: Hope all goes well at the pre-op appt. I'm no expert in reading SA, but looks like your OH has very good sperm motility which is always a reassuring thing. 45 million doesn't sound like that low of a number either. Not quite sure what the correlation between Metformin and raised BMI is, but I agree that it wouldn't have hurt if the doctor would have explained that to you in person. Keep up the PMA though...you're definitely on the right track! :hugs:

Love - That sucks regarding the referred FS not being covered under your insurance. Could they not have told you this while you went to see them? :dohh: I hope the BCPs help regulate your cycles i.e. lengthen your LP, and more importantly shrink any existing cysts. I won't say 'don't worry' about the wait, because I know it's anything but easy to do that at the moment. I really hope things work out soon. :hugs:

Anna - Said this on the other read, but congrats again! I'm so glad to hear that everything went great with the scan. :)

New - :hi:. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

Love--that totally sucks about the FS not being covered by your insurance, is it an out of network issue? Sometimes you can still see the out of network md, but you just pay a little more. I've had to do that in the past with certain MDs that I absolutely insisted I see. I hope this is able to be sorted out for you! I hope the BCPs help and that you don't have to be on them for long!

Lisa--thinking of you and hope all goes well tomorrow!!

Sarah--:thumbup: on the coils being removed at last! I also agree with the other ladies that 1 month should be sufficient to wait, unless there is some physical reason associated with the removal for waiting. I know they say something similar after m/cs (to wait 3 mos), but I know lots of ladies (including myself!) that only waited 1 cycle before trying again!

Grey--I don't know anything about SA results either, but by the looks of it, it sounds positive to me! Also :thumbup: on getting your appointment letter, woohoo and I hope all goes well!! 

New--thinking of you hun and hope your recovery is going well! :hugs:

Anna--Posted in PAL also, so happy for you and for seeing your little ones hb!! :happydance:


----------



## LiSa2010

Hi ladies :hi:

well had my blood drawn this morning but Im not hopeful. Ive been having cramps and low back pain since 9pm last night... typical pre-AF symptoms. I'll get the results of my BETA later today... will update as soon as I know :hugs:

:hugs: I hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck *lisa..*i hope it's not preaf but just your uterus expanding with twins:)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: twins lol. Ive always wanted twins. Ive even dreamt about them too. a little boy and girl :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Best of luck Lisa - remember AF and BFP cramps can seem like one and the same!

Stay positive :hugs:

Sending you tonnes of :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

[-o&lt; Hoping and wishing for you, Lisa. [-o&lt;
Please let us know as soon as you get the results! 

How's everyone else doing today? 

Grey: Your doctor was being a bit insensitive RE: your BMI being 'raised' and should have said something to you directly. What is metaformin, by the way? :blush: I hope you off the waiting list and into the OR soon! You're still TTC in the meantime, right?

Nurse: I'm so sorry that insurance problems mean putting off TTC longer. It's great that you're focusing on getting into better shape, though. Just try to let that distract you until January, and hopefully the time will just fly by for you. Is DH angry because being on the pill means not being able to TTC? He understands it's for your health, right??? Besides, it doesn't mean you'll have to stop :sex: , right? :haha:

Sam: thinking of you...

:hi: Hi to everyone else!


----------



## loveanurse1

l*isa*..hoping you heard something good..
*new*..how are you
*sam* hope you are doing ok and stop in to visit for a bit sometime
*grey/sarah* :howdy: hope you both are doing well
*anna*...dh knows what the reasons are, he just hates having to wait to ttc as much as me, he is very much on board with ttc..
metformin is a hypoglycemic medicine, that helps women with pcos..but the side effects make a lot of people gassy, nauseous, and all around :sick:..just thought i'd help out there *grey* :winkwink: a lot of women don't like to take it for those reasons
hope you all are well


----------



## NewToAllThis

:hi: everyone,

Need to get back up to speed with everything that's happening here.

*Love *- glad you have your FS appointment through - how long are you staying on the BCP for? Lets hope it kickstarts your cycle again and shrinks your pesky cyst.
I am hopeful for you.

*Anna *- yay for a great scan :happydance: - I had a peek at your pics over on the PAL thread - lovely to see. When are you having your next scan?

*Grey *- I agree, that wasn't a good way for your FS to address your BMI. I think he should have said something to you face to face.
I hope you are feeling better about TTC and are determined that you CAN do it. :kiss:

*Lisa *- so sorry its a BFN hun. I hope that you are not too down over it :hugs:

*AFM *- Still getting positive HPTs, although this mornings was very very feint - really hoping it turns negative soon. I felt my ovaries twinging yesterday so rushed home and did an OPK (more for info that TTC) as I so so so want my body to be working again - but it was as white as snow so not working yet!

I have done some research and am starting to take some vits. I know some people take them and swear by the three month rule to get them in your system so now is the time. I have bought and started zinc & royal jelly - and have ordered the others and am waiting for them.
My plan is to take the following daily :-

30mg Zinc (2x15mg)
200mg Royal Jelly (equiv to 1200g fresh)
100mg Co Q10
8mg Folic Acid (2x4mg)

Not sure if to take more Folic Acid - I was told to take 6 times the normal amount by a friend on here who researched it. They are not expensive so I might. Just want to wait and see how I feel when I start taking everything else together - don't want to overload myself.

Work rang me yesterday - I had contacted them and asked my manager to tell everyone why I've been off (to avoid any awkward questions).
My manager confirmed that she had briefed everyone and that they were all sorry and looking forward to seeing me next week. She also mentioned that she was willing to let me do half days for the first week to allow me to settle back in, so will be doing 8-12 next week :happydance:
Just got to check that they aren't going to make me use my holidays for the time off. Hope not.


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! it was a bfn... Im a little down but hubby is more sad than I am right now :cry: I hated telling him the news :nope:

oooh I forgot to check out Anna's pic on the other thread...

:hugs: love/grey/sam/sarah :hi:

new, that's nice of your boss to do that for you...and I hope you dont have to use any of your days... I think taking extra folic acid does no harm at all, I would take it along with the others :thumbup: Im loving your PMA :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear about the BFN, Lisa :cry:

Glad you are feeling better, New. Hope you settle back in at work easily :hugs:

Good luck to all the other ladies TTC or WTT :dust:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

shell..just seen your ticker..congrats to you..hope you and baby are doing well
lisa..:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thankyou Love :)
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Shell, said on PAL thread but huge congrats. Freya Bo is a beautiful name and a beautiful baby xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for explaining Love :) 

Sorry New that you're not having +opks yet :( Glad work are being understanding though! I hope your vitamin regime works :D 

Sorry I haven't been around much again, I can't handle every day right now, trying to relax and hopefully get pregnant before my op. Oh yeah, and it's my driving test today! Nervous!


----------



## sarah55

Good luck today Grey!! :thumbup:

Congratulations Shelleney- what a beautiful name :hugs:

:hi: Love/Lisa/Sam/New - hope you are all doing ok- thinking fo you all

Arm- not much to report, just waiting for my first + opk, getting impatient now ;)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck *Grey* for today... looking forward to hearing how it went :thumbup:

*Lisa*, *Love* -hope you are doing ok girls :kiss:

*Sarah* - hope you get your +OPK soon and that OH is poised and ready for action :haha:

*AFM* - First day back at work done - only did 4 hours. Was sooo nervous going in this morning, but everyone has been so lovely. Quite enjoyed it actually! Doing another half day tomorrow and then back to full time on Wednesday if I am coping ok.
In other news, getting rather fed up with my FB friends using the site as a sounding board to moan about their pregnancies (she's on her 4th)... and I quote _
"bloody baby bump getting in the way, made me spill my coffee"_
I know its not a huge moan but it got to me. :growlmad:

Think I may "un-friend" any preggo's on there - that'll teach em :rofl:

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh *new*..you sound like me:haha: I had to hide my sil's preggo posts..she is getting induced on Halloween..but she put on her fb "oh how i hate to sleep alone and when i don' t have to i can't sleep from being kicked all night" I quickly exited out of fb.. i'm sure i'll moan but i hope not all over fb..I, like you, know they don't mean too but it 's like a shard of glass piercing my heart. :nope:
*lisa*...how are you doing hun..is your dh doing any better..
*grey*..i understand the need to stay away sometimes.
*sarah*...we'll wait with you for that opk..
*sam*..if you are out there..we miss ya
*anna/neffie/lil/bean/sparkle*..hope you are doing ok

congrats to all the new mommies..

*afm*...some days are good and some are bad with this wtt business..i think to myself,, it would be so easy to just miss one pill, just one, and that would increase my chances" then i have to mentally shake myself and realize the long term goal..if it was an accident, and i truly forgot to take the bcp, which i have come close to as it's really a rather new concept for me, taking these pills everyday... then thats one thing, but to consciously forget is a whole other matter..i'm feeling a bit blase right now..everytime i turn around someone else at work is popping up pregnant..it's been so many women pregnant and given birth since i started ttc in 09...one day at a time i guess


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry to hear about your WTT ups and downs :( I hope you feel better about things soon :hugs: 

Well, I failed my driving test because the examiner decided to get me to do a turn in the road (my best of the moves) on a really steep hill...NOT FAIR! 
Then things got worse when my FIL went into hospital with a suspected heart attack and because my BIL is rubbish, we ended up with FIL's Westie...he is OBSESSED with my Greyhound and won't leave him alone, so currently in the kitchen behind a dog gate whining because he can't get to my boy....so much for half term holidays!


----------



## loveanurse1

sorry to hear of your fil..and your driving test,,,sounds like a double whammy..:hugs:


----------



## samiam

Love, I miss you ladies too. Buried in school stuff this term and trying to sort things out with OH. And mostly have given up on ttc. But I do check up on you all from time to time. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies.. stopping by to see how you all are doing..

Love-so sorry to hear of all your having to go through with wtt.. how long do you have to stay on bcps.. hope your coming close to being done..

New-as I said on your journal yay for a neg test and a fresh start.. your fb friend sounds terrible even if she was just joking.. i love my bump.. and feel blessed to have it.. are you planning to use your cbfm again?

Grey-so sorry to hear you failed your driving test.. i think some instructors just like to torture us.. hope your fil is okay and make sure that dog behaves.. :) 

Sarah-hope your get your positive opk soon.. :)

Lisa-hope your doing well.. and are relaxed this cycle.. fxed for you..

Sam-good to hear from you hope you get things sorted with oh soon.. and can eventually come to ttc... but we all need a break at times.. 

Hoping and praying for each and every one of you ladies..


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks *lil*..i have 3mos of bcp's..hope you and baby are doing ok
*sam*..i'm so glad to hear from you..hoping you and oh are doing ok and i have no words of wisdom on ttc because i am struggling with it myself, when i feel like giving up i seem to keep coming back for more torture..i hear ya on the school stuff..i think i might take a break next semester..everyone keeps telling me not too as they are afraid i'll not resume but i'm sick of writing papers and taking tests...i work so much i just want to enjoy my days off without worrying about some assignment..
my lovely sil has posted all over fb that her dr has postponed her induction date to nov 1st and of course she is upset..i had to once again hide her post..i don't know what 's wrong with me..


----------



## Anna Purna

Grey: Ooh, sorry you didn't pass the driving test...when can you try again? I don't have a licence myself - I think the world is safer that way. :haha: I'm happy with being a back seat driver and having road rage on behalf of DH - I don't know how he stays so calm!
How long will you be taking care of your FIL's westie? I hope he feels better soon!

New: Good luck going back to work full time tomorrow. How are you feeling?

Sarah: Get a + yet??? 

Lisa: How are you? What's your plan, if any, for this month?
 
Sam: I'm always thinking of you. I hope things work out for you and DH. Take it easy and don't study too hard! :friends:


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse: Didn't mean to forget about you! 
How are you? What are you studying, and how much longer do you have before graduating?


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Anna :) For a few more days I think, he's coming out of hospital today. I will be taking it again, how are you doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna,* no worries..i am furthering my education..i already have an associates degree of science of nursing..i'm going for my bachelor's of science of nursing..and eventually on for my nurse practitioner's degree.. a long road but one i am determined to make..
hope you all are doing well..i'll post properly later


----------



## neffie

:hi: Ladies,

Sorry haven't been on here in a bit...things have been very hectic with work!

Lisa - Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Are you going for another IUI this cycle?

New - Glad to hear that work has been so accommodating for you. Looks like you're on the right track with giving what your body needs in terms of vitamins. :thumbup: Also, yay on the negative HPTs, and I hope your body is already getting itself ready to gear up for the big O. Your frustration regarding your friend's posts on FB is only normal. 

Love - Sorry to hear that you're in limbo land with the BCPs. You're right about the long term goal though, and if sticking with them means an improved chance at conception then that at least gives some motivation to stick with it. :hugs: When do you see the doctor again?

Grey - Sorry to hear about the driving test. Those instructors can sure throw things for a loop at times. Also sorry to hear about your FIL, but glad that he's out of the hospital. Hope he has a speedy recovery. Also, hope that the westie backs off of your grey baby.

Sarah - Good luck with the OPKs!

Sam - Good to hear from you. We miss you! :kiss: Hope things ease up a bit with the school stuff, and things get better with OH. Do let us know how you're doing from time to time. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Period pains this evening... I really hope AF comes. I'll be so pleased as I can move on.
Thought I'd work out how many days since ERPC and see, its 25 and my normal cycle length is 26. Coincidence? idk...

How is everyone? Its gone mighty quiet here now... we need some more TTCAL friends.


----------



## loveanurse1

i agree new..it is quiet..everyone but a few of us has graduated to pal or had their babies already..it seems so long ago that we started //:)


----------



## sarah55

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hey New, wow on your body getting things back to normal so quickly- time to start looking to your bright future and TTC :happydance:

Love, how you doing lovely? Hope you're feeling good today- I hear you on the whole missing the BCP and seeing what happens- I'm still waiting for my damn +OPK and haven't had a reply from my consultant as to why we can't start TTC. Were now thinking the same and "why not try and let nature takes it course" dogged with guilt so I'm here girl!'

Grey, sorry to hear about your driving test :flower: Don't worry too much, next time you take it you'll know what to expect and sail through it all. Hope you're FIL is doing ok and that your Greyhound is not still being harassed by the Westie.

Anna,Lil,Shelleney,Neffie- how are you all doing? :hugs:

Lisa, sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs::hugs: How are you guys doing now??

AFM- it's a year ago today I was in hospital being told about my MMC, my consultant isn't replying to my emails about some unanswered questions and I've still got no +OPK. I'm doing ok, as had a little random cry on Saturday (my DH and I went to a village bonfire we go to every year and it brought back sad memories of last year) Feel better for the little outburst but man would be nice to feel like I'm actually moving in the right direction sometimes :) Anyway it's so nice to have you girls on here, was explaining to the DH about this place and he thinks you are all wonderful too, as quite often he is away on business and you are always here if he isn't :thumbup:
Have a good day ladies

Sxx


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey there ladies, sorry I have not posted in a while!

Lisa--so sorry to hear about the BFN.:hugs: Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

New--Sounds like you have a good plan moving forward, keeping my fx'd for you! Also, great news about work and I am so glad they are being understanding and sensitive to what you have gone through. I hope your AF comes soon hun, so you can start ttc again! As for FB, I hear you there hun!

Love--:hugs: thinking of you. I know it has to be frustrating wtt and dealing with the BCPs---hopefully everything you are doing now will make it all worthwhile when you have that BFP at the end!

Grey--sorry to hear about your FIL and your driving test, when it rains it pours it seems sometime. Hope your FIL is doing better. Huge hugs for you and hope things are looking up for you today!

sam--good to hear from you hun and hope you are able to get everything you need sorted out. :hugs:

sarah--:hugs: thinking of you today, these anniversaries are so hard. Really hoping you get your +opk soon, fx'd!!


----------



## sarah55

Amberyll- OMG Mary Grace is soooooooooo cute!!!!!!! Ahhhh that has really brightened my day :)))) Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## neffie

Sarah - Thinking of you today! :hugs: Loss anniversaries are never easy. Hope your cycle gets right back on track, and that OPK turns a blaring + soon. :hug:


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber*, i would have to agree with sarah,,,,what a gorgeous bundle you have there..

*sarah*..i hate wtt..and the bcp's make me so hormonal, crampy, hungry with cravings..i hate it...the breakthrough bleeding is terrible..hoping it gets better with the next few months, i only am taking them so that when i go to the fs, i hopefully will have a smaller sized cyst..i'm hoping 2012 may be our year..one can only hope..i think i would be highly irritated at not getting some answers too. I hate when the drs who are suppose to guide you blow you off, that 's how i felt about my ob, i'm thinking that if my fs can get me preggers next yr then i'm switching ob's. I have had mine for 5yrs almost six and she just seemed to rush me. I think her practice has gotten so big she doesn't have time for her patients the way she use to. Memories of our losses are so hard..i can only offer you a cyber :hugs:
*new*..hoping you get af so you can move back into ttc mode..
*grey/sam/lisa*..hope you all are doing ok
*neffie,lil,anna* ...hoping you all are doing ok
:hi: to everyone else..hoping your babies are doing good and you are getting rest


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Sarah :hugs:
xx


----------



## lilrojo

Big hugs sarah and thinking of you as well.. I have my mc date coming up as well on the 21st of November.. but i have been blessed with my miracle rainbow baby and i hope you dont have to wait too long to be either..


----------



## loveanurse1

shell, freya is a beauty..

idk what is wrong with me, but i just can't do this hormonal shift with the bcp's..i don't think i can do another month of them,,,they make me eat like there is no tomorrow, i am so weepy and hormonal..my sil is 7cm dilated and going to deliver hopefully around 3..i don't know how to feel about it..sad yet happy for my bil..she is getting her tubes tied tomorrow too..she doesn't want anymore,,this is her fifth, my bil's one and only..but it's probably for the best she has no more as she has custody of none of the other nor pays child support..i guess i view things differently and i have to pray to keep the resentment and bitterness from me.
i really think that i am not going to take anymore bcp's..i can't keep feeling like this..blah about everything..it's not healthy


----------



## NewToAllThis

loveanurse1 said:


> shell, freya is a beauty..
> 
> idk what is wrong with me, but i just can't do this hormonal shift with the bcp's..i don't think i can do another month of them,,,they make me eat like there is no tomorrow, i am so weepy and hormonal..my sil is 7cm dilated and going to deliver hopefully around 3..i don't know how to feel about it..sad yet happy for my bil..she is getting her tubes tied tomorrow too..she doesn't want anymore,,this is her fifth, my bil's one and only..but it's probably for the best she has no more as she has custody of none of the other nor pays child support..i guess i view things differently and i have to pray to keep the resentment and bitterness from me.
> i really think that i am not going to take anymore bcp's..i can't keep feeling like this..blah about everything..it's not healthy

Your reaction is completely normal. Even I resent her and I don't even know her!!
It is just so unfair that some people can pop them out like theres no tomorrow and even worse not give a shit about them. It makes me sick.
I'm on a bit of a downer today too, why does it seem everybody else's life is so f***ing peachy? Some people just seem to fall on their feet EVERY time, whilst I always fall flat on my 
face. I just want someone to give me a break... is it too much to ask I wonder???!!!

Probably.


----------



## loveanurse1

oh thank you *New*..here is a big cyber :hugs: from me to you....i'm glad to know we are human..i feel like this today too..had my friend not prompted me to get my lazy ass(excuse my language) off the couch, i would have laid there all day..but she did and i'm thankful..
so the update..my sil couldn't get the baby out, pushed for two hours, so she had to have a c-section..8lbs13oz..glad the baby is safe..i know she is going to be upset over her 'body being damaged'..i know her,she 's vain like that..oh and they tied her tubes today instead of tomorrow so they only had to put her under once..the epidural apparently wore off..
we didn't wait to stay and see them,,we showed up thinking she had delivered but was told by my fil that she was going in for c section so we left..i'm glad,,i don't think i was truly up to seeing him..or her..


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Love, I can understand why you're so upset. I'm no medical expert, but is there someone medical you can talk to about changing your pill or coming off?


----------



## sarah55

Big hugs to you New and Love :hugs::hugs: I just wish we lived near each other so we could head to the pub on these crappy days and enjoy a bottle of wine or two :winkwink:

Sxx


----------



## loveanurse1

*sarah..*that would be so lovely..a bottle of :wine:...
*grey*,,i'm trying to decide if i want to continue these pills another month or just go with it..idk..:confused: right now.. how are you doing? i must admit that ttc is much more fun than wtt..i feel like the :sex: well has dried up in our home..:rofl: more enjoyable yes but a dramatic drop in drive
*lisa*...hope you are doing ok
*
sam*..:howdy:

woke up with a headache and getting my oldest ready for school..i will still keep my fs appt but i just don't know about the pills...i have until next week to decide as i run out of my last white pills and then wait for af..(i'm a sunday starter)


----------



## NewToAllThis

So emotional today, fighting back the tears. Must be hormones as its come from nowhere, started feeling it yesterday. Been really snappy with DH too, everything he did this morning annoyed me.

Sarah - I so wish we could all meet up and drown our sorrows whilst bitching about all the happy people in this world.

Grey - nice to hear from you, hope your well. How's fil doing? Have you still got his westie?

Love - thinking of you at this difficult time. Be strong xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*, i felt that yesterday, was a snappy bear, then crying baby the next..maybe it's a sign your :af: is definitly around the corner..:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: New, I hope the hormones die down soon for you :(


Thanks guys, I'm doing alright, working on ovulating and trying to get some action - same as every month :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*...:hugs:
*new *hope you are doing better today
*sarah*..hey hun how are you doing today


----------



## sarah55

Reading your post girls makes me think there is definitely some hormones flying around- have been really moody and very snappy as well the last few days, poor DH took the brunt of it all and then next I'm getting all upset. Let's hope were heading for happier times hey ladies :)

Went to see my GP today, told her how badly I feel I've been treated by my consultant and my concerns about having no proper check to make sure the adhesions have all gone- she was great and totally agreed. She's going to speak to the consultant direct and get some answers, so feel slightly more positive that someone is fighting my corner!

Grey- hang on in there :thumbup:
Love- any decision on what you're doing with the BCP?? They sound bloody awful :hugs:
New- Hers hoping tomorrow's a calmer day for us both :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

Really glad the GP agreed with you, I think the medical help we get is so pot luck sometimes! Glad you're finally being seen by a good one! 

FINALLY have something good to say! I had a +opk at 2 and 6.30 yesterday....actually managed to seduce OH as well and get some :sex:! Hopefully caught it and hopefully ovulated late last night or something...I can't get any more in today as at my Mum's tonight and doubt we'll be able to sneak any there....and lots on tomorrow. So yet again having to rely on 1 session...hopefully it's enough this month! I _really_ want to avoid an operation if possible...


----------



## neffie

Big :hugs: to each of my TTCAL gals. Just catching up on all your posts, and it really does break my heart to see when any of you are going through a rough phase. I know it's not much consolation coming from someone who's already pregnant (I know that's how I felt when I was TTCAL), but please know that I'm thinking about & rooting on each one of you. :kiss:

p.s. Grey - Great news on the +OPK and :sex: timing. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## loveanurse1

omg *grey..*i can understand that..here's some :dust: :wohoo: on +opk..one time was enough for my dh and i with second dd.
*sarah*..i hope the gp can get some good answers for you soon from your consultant..
*new* how are you feeling today???
*neffie*..thanks hun..hope you are feeling ok

afm..i have some great news to report..after stressing on what to do about the bcp's i think i may have an answer..i recieved a phone call from my fs and there was a cancellation and they can fit me on Mon..I'm super stoked..i just happened to have that day off from work too..hope to get some real answers soon myself..


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Sarah *- great news that your GP seems to be listening to you. Mine just thinks that I should go away and get pregnant again. No tests.
I think I might have to go back and demand some :haha:

*Grey *- yay for :sex: - and Love is right, it only takes the once! So please try and stay positive about it all :flower:

*Love *- Excellent news on the cancellation and to you being off work - someone somewhere is finally giving you a break :happydance:

*Neffie *- Hope you are doing well and thanks for popping in on us regularly, we do appreciate it :hugs:

*AFM *- trying not to think about TTC, starting to slip into my old obsessive ways and I didn't want to do it. I'm frustrated as no + on OPK and no AF, nothing.
In Limboland and I hate that place!
Off to Bonfire party tonight and I am planning on drinking plenty. Will probably regret it tomorrow but for now, who cares!
Off to meet some old work pals this afternoon as one of them has had a baby (she m/c'd her first). Will have to update them on the happenings of the last few months, not looking forward to it. They all knew about my first m/c but haven't seen them since this last one. Hoping I can keep it together. :dohh:


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you all :hugs:
Lots of love xx


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> Big :hugs: to each of my TTCAL gals. Just catching up on all your posts, and it really does break my heart to see when any of you are going through a rough phase. I know it's not much consolation coming from someone who's already pregnant (I know that's how I felt when I was TTCAL), but please know that I'm thinking about & rooting on each one of you. :kiss:
> 
> p.s. Grey - Great news on the +OPK and :sex: timing. I hope this is it for you!

You're so understanding :hugs: Thanks for coming back to say hi :) I hope you're pregnancy is going well, hope to join you 1 day! I hope so too! Some of our best timing, so hopefully given us a good chance before op!



loveanurse1 said:


> omg *grey..*i can understand that..here's some :dust: :wohoo: on +opk..one time was enough for my dh and i with second dd.
> *sarah*..i hope the gp can get some good answers for you soon from your consultant..
> *new* how are you feeling today???
> *neffie*..thanks hun..hope you are feeling ok
> 
> afm..i have some great news to report..after stressing on what to do about the bcp's i think i may have an answer..i recieved a phone call from my fs and there was a cancellation and they can fit me on Mon..I'm super stoked..i just happened to have that day off from work too..hope to get some real answers soon myself..

So glad you can get in earlier, that's brilliant! Hope it's a good consultation with some real answers :) I hope 1 time is enough for us too! 



NewToAllThis said:


> *Sarah *- great news that your GP seems to be listening to you. Mine just thinks that I should go away and get pregnant again. No tests.
> I think I might have to go back and demand some :haha:
> 
> *Grey *- yay for :sex: - and Love is right, it only takes the once! So please try and stay positive about it all :flower:
> 
> *Love *- Excellent news on the cancellation and to you being off work - someone somewhere is finally giving you a break :happydance:
> 
> *Neffie *- Hope you are doing well and thanks for popping in on us regularly, we do appreciate it :hugs:
> 
> *AFM *- trying not to think about TTC, starting to slip into my old obsessive ways and I didn't want to do it. I'm frustrated as no + on OPK and no AF, nothing.
> In Limboland and I hate that place!
> Off to Bonfire party tonight and I am planning on drinking plenty. Will probably regret it tomorrow but for now, who cares!
> Off to meet some old work pals this afternoon as one of them has had a baby (she m/c'd her first). Will have to update them on the happenings of the last few months, not looking forward to it. They all knew about my first m/c but haven't seen them since this last one. Hoping I can keep it together. :dohh:

:hugs: for seeing your friend. I know how painful it can be when it comes up with others. I hope you get :witch: or +opk soon so you can keep moving and I hope the obsessiveness stays at bay for you! 



shelleney said:


> Thinking of you all :hugs:
> Lots of love xx

Thank you, how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*,,,i have that problem a lot..but we'll all muddle through this together..instead of calling it obsession..i just say "i go all :ninja: on ttc" can't help myself
*grey*..:wohoo: for tww
*neffie*..:howdy:..how are you coming along
*sarah/lisa*...hello ladies hoping your weekend is going good for you both
*sam*..hello my friend, I hope you and oh are doing ok and things are looking on the up and up for you..I miss you and your witty remarks..:hugs:

afm..am going to visit my nephew..and steal a cuddle..i am finally ready to do it..wish me luck that i don't cry


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse: Great, you get to skip two months of waiting! :happydance: I hope you get some answers and some good news, and get off those BCPs! 
How did your first visit with your nephew go? I remember being soooo worried about seeing my niece - my SIL announced her pregnancy two months after my ectopic and was 'surprised it still bothered me' when I burst into tears - but after a few tense moments I was able to relax and feel good about it (although I DEFINITELY didn't appreciate the sad looks and the 'it'll be your turn next' comments from the MIL :wacko:).

New: Have a great time at your bonfire tonight and enjoy as many :wine: as you want! 
Have you thought about getting a new doctor? Yours should know that there are sometimes complications and 'just go get pregnant again' just doesn't happen for most of us. 
I hope you get out of limboland soon. :hugs:

Sarah: Great to hear your GP is looking out for you. So, do you just wait to hear back from your GP or your consultant about getting a proper check up? How are you feeling in the meantime? I hope you're feeling a bit better than you were a few days ago. And don't worry about DH taking the brunt of it - that's what they're there for, right? :haha: 

Grey: :happydance: Hooray for +OPK!!! :happydance: One time is all you need...although you could try to sneak a cheeky :sex: in while at your mom's...:haha:

Lisa and Sam: :hi: Hope you're having a good weekend, ladies!


----------



## sarah55

Love- OMG, fantastic news babe!! I'm so pleased for you!! :happydance:

New- how's the head this morning? Hope you and a lovely night last night and you enjoyed the :wine:

Grey- Here's hoping you caught the egg this month- that's really positive news :thumbup:

Anna- Hey how are you?? Thanks for checking up on us all, means a lot! I'm just wanting a proper debrief from my consultant as have no idea how bad my AS was- even my doctor is a bit confused as to why I've been told I can't TTC straightaway. I've been told I should get a reply in the next few days, so feeling better but still waiting for the damn +OPK grrrrrr!

Neffie/Lisa/Lil/Shelleney/Sam- how are you all ladies?? Hope you're having a nice weekend


----------



## loveanurse1

well i didn't go visit my nephew yesterday I am going today for sure after church..i hope i don't cry..my dh told my sil that we are seeing the fs tomorrow, i was a little angry with him for sharing that news..it's to be private. i don't want them knowing...you're right* Anna*..people do give you that pathetic "it'll be your turn" look..blah..oh and in my case "you have two beautiful girls, be grateful" as if I'm not. blah..my dd's keep asking me for a baby brother and i just know they will ask again when I go over there..yikes
*Anna,* how are you feeling..and m/s???
fx'd for news soon *Sarah..*
:howdy: to everyone..


----------



## Anna Purna

Sarah: Are you still TTC even though you've been told to wait? I probably would, seeing as they couldn't give you a good reason why and your DR doesn't see why either. :shrug:

Nurse: I hope your visit to your nephew (take two!) goes well today. Don't worry about crying, though. If it happens, it happens. Let it out! :cry:
Please fill us in on how your appointment goes tomorrow. Good luck! 

AFM: Thanks for asking how I'm doing. I'm still extremely paranoid about a MC or MMC, and I'm not even sure if my next scan at around 13 weeks will help with that. Maybe I'll just be on edge for the entire pregnancy? :shrug: I hope not!
I haven't had much of MS at all, but have been extremely tired and have had bad headaches. 
Some good news, though: I was able to get into a midwife program! I know it may be easy to access anywhere else in the world, but midwife services are very limited in Quebec and it's nearly impossible to get one - case in point, I was told that there were 500 women on the waiting list for my centre alone! I'm relieved because: 1) I want a natural birth and 2) I would have had to give birth in the same hospital where I've experienced my ectopic and mmc - not a place for good memories. :cry:

Anyways, enjoy the rest of your weekends, everyone!


----------



## sarah55

I'm sooooo happy as the :witch: has arrived- never thought I would be so pleased to see her!! Was so sure I was going to have to wait for ever for everything to get back to normal, but now that I've had a natural :af: that kind of shuts my consultant up and so were going to start TTC and to hell with waiting for three cycles :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love - good luck for today's appointment, will be thinking of you x

Anna - 10 weeks already, wow. Hope you are managing to keep sane, I know exactly how I would be feeling in your position but try to stay positive. This one WILL stick! :hugs:

Sarah - amazing news. Glad you're back to normal and yes, get back to TTC. Wish I could join you!

:hi: Hi to everyone else.

AFM - off work today so off for a coffee with a friend. And yes, she has a baby, doesn't everybody!? :haha:


----------



## loveanurse1

up early with a horrendous headache, nervous about my appt..not sure why..scared of bad news perhaps..
*sarah*...:wohoo: for af..i hope i get the all clear today to start ttc too
*anna*..great news on getting into the midwife program..and i'm sure i would be on edge too..as we have experienced losses we get very nervous..
*new*..enjoy your :coffee:
will update about my appt..the only questions that i seem to think about asking is 1)
"can you go in and pop the darn cyst while you're doing the hsg"
2) please let me know more about my dh's sa..
3) can i start trying right away again?????


----------



## NewToAllThis

Will be keeping everything crossed for you Love. Hope you get some answers... :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Love - Good luck for your appointment today! I hope all goes well. :thumbup:

Sarah - Yay for getting AF again! :happydance: I hope you can get back to TTCing right away.

New - Enjoy your day off, and the :coffee:.

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy 29wks Neffie


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--thinking of you and keeping my fx'd for you that your appointment goes well today!! I really hope you get some answers and will be praying like crazy for you to have good news! 

New--enjoy your day off of work and the coffee with your friend! Hope things are going well with you hun!

sarah--fab news on the AF arrival!!!! :happydance: So excited for you finally being able to TTC this cycle!! Will be keeping my fx'd for you!!

Grey--so glad you got the +OPK and were able to get in some timely :sex:. Really hope you caught that egg this month!!

Anna--that is awesome news about getting into the Midwife program! So happy for you! Also, happy 10 weeks hun! Also, don't feel odd about stressing or worrying--it is so natural after suffering a loss. I worried throughout my entire pregnancy, and with every scan--it is totally normal to have those feelings. :hugs:

Love, hugs and sticky dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

Nurse, any news????


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all..sorry i didn't post yesterday..i was plumb snookered out and laid down for a nap and just didn't have the energy to get up to get on the computer, plus my little ones were playing games on the computer and i didn't want to kick them off...i slept the whole evening, only woke to eat supper then went to bed again

my appt went well..first and foremost he said STOP THE BCP he said that it is not proven that bcp's shrink cysts all they do is prevent new ones from forming. we can ttc right away again..he said the type of cyst i have he is not concerned with, if it was a dermoid like last time , he would do surgery to save my ovary and that i would be monitored before it got to the point that i would lose the ovary . He asked about my cycles and said that they are not normal, as i should not bleed for 7-9days. He said that their is a spectrum with women...
women with norm cycles who o on cd14 and af at cd28.........................women who don't o at all....he said i fall in the middle and that he thinks my body may just need a tweak somehow..he says that it sounds as if i have a good chance of concieving again..
the crappy part is, i have to wait until after the holidays to start the testing and such as i know my work won't give me time off to travel to get some of the testing done..plus my medicalflex spending card will be refreshed with 3000$ on it for me to use to help some of the cost..my insurance doesn't cover a whole lot of fertility testing..:saywhat:
so dh and i have happily decided to wait until my cycle returns in jan to start the ball rolling..i have to have a hsg..to see if tube is open..and he is also drawing fsh, lh,prolactin,amh, tsh levels..
we are content to try on our own for nov and dec and get going in jan.. 
he did describe dh's sa a little more,,he had 103million count with 70%viability...he says the tests do NOT tell an accurate accounting of how well they swim though..
he thinks most likely i will have to go on clomid as i ovulate late in my cycles. for a 28 day cycle i was o'ing cd17 or 18 and 10days later a period..he said if i was oing that late i should have a 32 day cycle..He said if i should form a cyst from clomid, no big deal he would deal with that also, that cyst just don't really concern him so much..so all in all it went well..NOW We wait but at least we can stop the bcp in the interim


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow Love! so glad you're finally getting answers and are getting a plan together :D I really hope this new direction helps you finally get your :bfp: :hugs:

AFM: I had my pre-op appointment today. On the plus side, my blood pressure is perfect and my bmi is only a couple of points off being just overweight and not obese any more and after some effort and mishaps I peed correctly in the collection tube. 
On the bad side, I got stuck 3x before blood graced us with it's presence...and although my FS told me it would be 6-8 weeks MAX before my operation, he lied and the actual waiting list is up to EIGHTEEN WEEKS!!! He also told me if I hadn't been sent a letter before today that I'd get the date today - another lie. So now I'm in limbo with no clomid and nothing to help me until possible February...great. 
Sorry for the rant, just feeling let down.


----------



## loveanurse1

aww *grey*..so sorry to hear that..but at least you know when it will be..I'll b right there with you..having to wait until jan or feb too..depending on when they can get me in..i can't believe that they didn't give you the clomid though..


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'll be here with you both too. X

Love - sounds like your appointment went well. Hooray for no more bcp's. I know you still have some waiting but you must feel pleased that you have someone fighting your corner.

Grey - sorry you're going to have to wait too but again you have help coming your way. Fantastic news on the bmi, great achievement!


----------



## loveanurse1

yes *new*..i feel like maybe in a few months we all will have some great news ..my bmi wasn't that hot either..now i have to get up the gumption to start back on the bandwagon of diet and wt loss..:grr: especially around the holidays with so much lovely food to eat..:haha:
oh and I started spotting yesterday and bam..started :af: today..without missing the pills..must not have been strong enough i guess..but oh well..on to cd1


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! haven't posted in a while but wanted to say thank you for thinking of me. I will properly catch up to all of you tomorrow...

afm: I am 4dpo.... I O'd last Friday but haven't dtd since Thursday night... I am hoping that one good spermy made it to the eggy :thumbup: oh and I used preseed that night so Im praying. Im taking off the rest of the year from doing any medical treatments... I just felt like my body needed the break but most of all, I needed the break. I actually took Soy this cycle, cd3-7. it didn't make me O earlier and it didn't delay it either and my hormones seems to be doing okay so right now it's the 2WW for me :thumbup: I think I will test on Monday, cd10.... excited!!!! 

hope you're all doing well :hugs:


----------



## aimadinging

Just wanted to say good luck girls!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies.. checking in on you all.. so sorry to read so many of you have to wait till Jan/Feb before anything is going to be done to help you..

Love-happy to hear you have a plan.. always feels nice to feel like your doing all you can to get that BFP..

Grey-wow thats a long wait.. hope it doesnt take that long.. and great news on your bmi that is wonderful.. can you call for more clomid to have till your appt or no..

New-hope your doing well too.. 

Lisa-hope soy worked and you dont have to go through anymore medical anything till you have to confirm that bfp.. fxed hun..

Hi to anyone i missed.. sarah not sure where your at in your cycle.. havent had much time to keep up lately..


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> aww *grey*..so sorry to hear that..but at least you know when it will be..I'll b right there with you..having to wait until jan or feb too..depending on when they can get me in..i can't believe that they didn't give you the clomid though..

Thanks, we can wait together :hugs: I know, I asked yesterday for clomid to see me through or metformin or something - nada! 



NewToAllThis said:


> I'll be here with you both too. X
> 
> Love - sounds like your appointment went well. Hooray for no more bcp's. I know you still have some waiting but you must feel pleased that you have someone fighting your corner.
> 
> Grey - sorry you're going to have to wait too but again you have help coming your way. Fantastic news on the bmi, great achievement!

Thanks :D I've got a bit of work to do with bmi, but trying to do the simple things, less food more moving...I'm still doing slimming world but I find if I'm too rigid I have blow-outs from the pressure I place on myself. 
How are you doing? :hugs:



loveanurse1 said:


> yes *new*..i feel like maybe in a few months we all will have some great news ..my bmi wasn't that hot either..now i have to get up the gumption to start back on the bandwagon of diet and wt loss..:grr: especially around the holidays with so much lovely food to eat..:haha:
> oh and I started spotting yesterday and bam..started :af: today..without missing the pills..must not have been strong enough i guess..but oh well..on to cd1

Don't pressure yourself too much with the weight loss, I find it doesn't work for me and I just give up. Try just eating a bit better at a time and moving a bit more, I've found myself just putting on my favourite music and dancing like a loon inside my own room, gets the heart pumping and more fun!



LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies! haven't posted in a while but wanted to say thank you for thinking of me. I will properly catch up to all of you tomorrow...
> 
> afm: I am 4dpo.... I O'd last Friday but haven't dtd since Thursday night... I am hoping that one good spermy made it to the eggy :thumbup: oh and I used preseed that night so Im praying. Im taking off the rest of the year from doing any medical treatments... I just felt like my body needed the break but most of all, I needed the break. I actually took Soy this cycle, cd3-7. it didn't make me O earlier and it didn't delay it either and my hormones seems to be doing okay so right now it's the 2WW for me :thumbup: I think I will test on Monday, cd10.... excited!!!!
> 
> hope you're all doing well :hugs:

I think we're cycle buddies. I last had :sex: last Thursday when I had my +opk and I think I o'd Friday, let's hope it's both of our months :) 



lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies.. checking in on you all.. so sorry to read so many of you have to wait till Jan/Feb before anything is going to be done to help you..
> 
> Love-happy to hear you have a plan.. always feels nice to feel like your doing all you can to get that BFP..
> 
> Grey-wow thats a long wait.. hope it doesnt take that long.. and great news on your bmi that is wonderful.. can you call for more clomid to have till your appt or no..
> 
> New-hope your doing well too..
> 
> Lisa-hope soy worked and you dont have to go through anymore medical anything till you have to confirm that bfp.. fxed hun..
> 
> Hi to anyone i missed.. sarah not sure where your at in your cycle.. havent had much time to keep up lately..

I can't have any, I've asked twice, so mean. I hope I don't need the op, but with my track record I'm not holding my breath :( How are you doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

so after talking to my HR manager, maybe could get my testing done this month after all..i am waiting on the return call from the fs nurse..we shall see where this goes..idk???if not, i wait like everyone else..


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> so after talking to my HR manager, maybe could get my testing done this month after all..i am waiting on the return call from the fs nurse..we shall see where this goes..idk???if not, i wait like everyone else..


Everything crossed for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## loveanurse1

i called and then i missed the return call so i called again this morning..have my dh on stand by to listen out for ph call as i need :sleep: because i work nights..and i am :sick: with a :cold: ..and i don't know if they will do the tests or not as i 'm not sure i'm having a proper af..i'll let them decide.. i started with the old brown spotting on tues, got just a smidge heavier yesterday for a second then back to old brown blood so i don't know if they'll make me just wait until next month or what???? hope to have some kind of answer today..


----------



## sarah55

Love: woo hoo! Fab news my love!! :happydance::happydance: I'm going to be here with you waiting to start out TTC journey 

Grey: Positive news hunni!! :thumbup: You hang on in there as it's the small steps that get us there in the end- and like I said above we'll all be here in the TTC journey together and that includes you New :winkwink:

Lisa: ooh fingers crossed for you, only takes the once :winkwink:

How are all our pregnant ladies doing?? Thinking of you all and again thank you for checking in on us :thumbup:

New mummies: how are you all and the gorgeous bundles of joy?! :hi:

Sam: miss you, hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Afm: all good here, no reply from my consultant (now been three weeks) but I dont even care 
anymore! Going for second opinion and GP is right behind me- hoping so much I ov next week and I'm good to go, but in the meantime I'm happy that things seem so positive. Here's to us all heading for some really good times xx


----------



## loveanurse1

well I finally got return call from fs nurse who said that my :af: is not really a proper :af: but she will be able to the bloodwork since i have been off the pill since monday, (last white pill taken was Monday). they will schedule the hsg to see if tube is open sometime next week i think..I hope it's next weds as that is the only day I have off next week.
then I wait..and see how things go from there..i know that my inurance covers no fertility meds or actually treatments so if he decides to do something after all test results are in i may have to wait until jan to get anything done until my medflex card is reuploaded with $$$..if he prescribes only clomid then i might see how much that will be without insurance and pay out of pocket but if it's too expensive i'll wait..we waited this long whats a little longer..i'm just happy to NOT be on bcp's..
*sarah*,,you are correct, we (*new,grey,lisa ,sam and I*) are all in this ttc together..
hope everyone has a lovely night..i'm off to work and starve as i have to do a fasting bloodsugar as one of my labs..yuk:(


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all,,here is my update
just had my bloodwork done and an u/s of my ovary and uterus....good news is they barely could see the cyst but they found two uterine fibroids but said they shouldn't be any problem as they are not pressing into my uterine lining but they will have to be monitored every few months..waiting on phone call from the hospital to schedule my hsg next week then after all the test results are in we meet with the fs again.. and go from there..nervously excited.. 
praying it's something simple to fix and that it's not too invasive of procedure or too costly..
I hope all of you are doing well today..i'm off to sleep after eating(had to fast all night for a fasting bloodsugar and i'm starving) have to work tonight


----------



## LiSa2010

yay love, sounds like you are finally getting answers... I had an HSG done and it wasn't painful for me but I know a lot of ladies who did suffer with bad cramps afterwards. usually if they do it's b/c their tubes were blocked... good luck :hugs: you are in my prayers :hugs:

grey: yay cycle buddy :hugs: are you ss? Im not as long as I notice something obvious :thumbup: FXed for us :hugs:

:hi: sarah/sam/new and anyone I may have missed :hugs: hope you're all doing well :hugs:

afm: 7dpo and temps are rising :thumbup: FXed they keep rising :hugs: Im so tempted to test on Monday.... i'll be 10dpo then. Ive always said that if I get a bfp at 10dpo then Im definitely preggers but if its a bfn, AF is never too far from showing her ugly face :nope:


----------



## GreyGirl

fxd they keep rising Lisa - let us know!

Sorry not been around this weekend, hubbie and I went to help a childhood friend of mine and her husband do some DIY this weekend as they need to get the house sorted (they bought a project house) before their 1st child is due in March. It wasn't as hard as I thought being around her, but she is one of my best friends and she didn't rub it in my face the whole time. She knows I'm trying (she had to ask directly to make sure if I could do sanding or not as it's lead paint) and we did have a lovely weekend. Her dog and mine got on well and I got to see some other friends. It was tiring and hard work, but was lovely getting away from my own life and mind and spending time with friends :D
What did you all do?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Glad you had a nice weekend Grey, its good to get away from everything and forget for a while.
I didn't do much, DH worked all weekend on overtime so I just did housework and sorting paperwork, yawn!
Haven't been sleeping that well but got almost 12 hours in on Saturday night, 9.30 til 9. I definitely needed it.
Back to work tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## neffie

Much love & :kiss: to each of you. Sorry, haven't been posting much but I'm still checking in on each of you.

p.s. Love - So happy to hear that you were able to get in to see the FS, and they are getting things kick started for you. Great news on being able to ditch the BCPs.


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey/lisa*....when will you both test...good luck to you both..fx'd for you both. I hope you both will be telling us some wonderful news.
*grey*...glad it was not hard for you to be around your friend..:)
*new*....I love :sleep:..i'm counting down until my day off..i'm exhausted from this overtime i'm pulling..glad you got some rest..
*neffie*, thanks for checking in on us..29 wks..time is moving right along with you and beanie..
*sarah*..how are you doing??
*sam*..if you stop by, know i'm still thinking of you

*afm*..off to work..i'm so darn tired..i just want to lay on my couch and do nothing..not get up, not anything...but that is not to be..:( weds will be my day to lay around..


----------



## sarah55

Good luck Lisa & Grey- got my fingers and toes crossed that you bring us some good news :thumbup:

New & Love- right with you on the tiredness- just about to peel myself off the sofa and head to work,really can't be bothered and would much rather stay home. Here's hoping that today flies by :winkwink:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, sorry I have not posted in a while, I am operating on a couple hours of sleep (not complaining! just hard to focus! haha), but I have been keeping up with you all!

Love--it sounds like things are moving forward for you, and I am glad that the test results so far have shown that the cyst is small and the fibroids should not be affecting your fertility. Good luck with your HSG test and the f/u with the FS, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! I also hope you are feeling better from your cold! :hugs:

Grey--so glad to hear you had a lovely weekend with your friends. I am sorry to hear that you are in limbo land waiting right now and that they wont approve another round of clomid for you. I'm keeping my fx'd that they are able to get you in sooner rather than later OR that you get your BFP in the meantime and to heck with them! Excellent news on your BMI by the way, that is fabulous!!! :thumbup:

LiSa--Thinking of you and hope you get your BFP this cycle!! You are like me, a 10 dpo tester, hope you get your positive hun!

New--How are you doing hun? I know you are back to work, how is that going? Thinking of you!:hugs:

Sarah--FX'd that you O this week, so excited for you!! Are you temping or using OPKs or just :sex: like crazy? :winkwink: Good for you btw on getting that second opinion!

I am SO hoping for some winter BFPs from you all in the coming months, would love to see some more 2012 Femmes Fetales bambinos!!! Huge hugs to you all! :friends: and sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa, did you :test: today??????


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey *Anna *- how are you doing? I can't believe how far along you are. When is your next scan? Still got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*Love *- how you doing hun?

Grey - and how are you? Have you got your appointment yet for your procedure?

:hi: *Sarah *- how's things with you?

Where is everyone up to with their cycles - I forget now. :dohh:

*Sam *- still thinking of you hun. Hope you're ok :hugs:

*Amber *- thanks for stopping by - we're a bit thin on the ground over here now. Need some new TTC buddies. You thinking about number two yet? :rofl:

*AFM *- think I may be gearing up to O, got a nearly but not quite positive this afternoon. Just tested again and its not got any darker so I'm hoping it means I will O. :shrug:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies! 

anna, nope, I decided to test tomorrow morning but I can already feel the witch coming so we'll see if I even have to test tomorrow :shrug: OMG I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks :hugs: when is your next scan?

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:haha: New, we posted at the same time... FXed you O soon :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> :haha: New, we posted at the same time... FXed you O soon :hugs:

Oops, forgot to mention you. I was sitting there trying to think of everyone so I didn't miss anyone out and I forgot you :dohh: sorry!

Sorry you think the witch is going to show - I hope she doesn't :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

NewToAllThis said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: New, we posted at the same time... FXed you O soon :hugs:
> 
> Oops, forgot to mention you. I was sitting there trying to think of everyone so I didn't miss anyone out and I forgot you :dohh: sorry!
> 
> Sorry you think the witch is going to show - I hope she doesn't :hugs:Click to expand...

haha :haha: no worries :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey* anna*.. i agree we thank you preggo's and new mommies for stopping by and checking on us lambs that haven't made it to the other side yet..I agree with *new*, we are a little scimpy on the ttc buddies..it's just us left here *New, Grey, Sam, sarah, lisa *and I...is there anyone i missed..i don't think so...
*lisa*..ihope you're wrong and it's preggy symptoms
*grey*..hello hun..how goes the tww
*sarah*..:howdy:
*new*...I hope you get a blaring + opk ..are you bding just in case??

*afm*...i called the hospital radiology department and they just called me back..i go for my hsg on thursday...hopefully I can rearrange my work schedule just a bit..they said it should last just an hour..fx'd it does..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yes, we are doing the old :sex: just in case.
I did say I'm ntnp but seeing as I know its nearly a +opk, why not?!
I'm mainly doing the opks to see if my body still works. Hoping this means it does.
Been using the conceive plus with a syringe again (that's what I did the month I got preg last time).
Could have been coincidence but it comes in handy as things have been a bit 'arid' down there lately shall we say :blush:)


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! BFN and another temp drop.... AF should be here soon


----------



## NewToAllThis

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies! BFN and another temp drop.... AF should be here soon

Sorry Lisa. Big hug :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Lisa... Do you know yet what your next course of plans will be...


----------



## sarah55

Sorry to hear that Lisa :hugs::hugs:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Sorry to hear that. Huge :hug:!


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Lisa :hugs: :hugs:

AFM I've been peeing on a stick daily all week :bfn: so far but today did have a pink line, a pink vertical line...does that count? I'll have to wait to see tomorrow if it does or not...


----------



## loveanurse1

omg *grey*..I'm praying it's a :bfp: we need to hear some good news..i'm getting excited for you..can you post a pic up..come on :bfp: 

*lisa*..:hugs: hun..i know that with my previous ttc cycles if I got a :bfn: by 10dpo i knew i was out...just knew my body..


----------



## loveanurse1

p.s. grey..what kind of hpt are you using????i almost wanted to shout out loud that you have a :bfp: but it's only 4am here..lol


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Love :hugs: I dont think it is a bfp as its now faded, stayed pink about an hour, but vertical. I'm using internet cheapies, if tomorrow isn't conclusive I'll bring out the big guns...I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but trying not to get my hopes up too much as I hate when they crash :(


----------



## GreyGirl

P.s. how come you're up at 4am?! You ok?


----------



## loveanurse1

work night shift normally and was sleeping all afternoon and so ended up waking at 0230 this am..lol..i'm going to be stalking you:)


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--sorry about the BFN, :hugs:

Grey--keeping fx'd that that is a sign of an impending BFP, please keep us posted!:flower:

Love--thinking of you today for your appointment, hope all goes well!:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Grey-keeping everything crossed for you.. waiting for an update...

Good luck Love..

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies.. fxed for you all..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excited for news Grey. Really hope this is it for you xx


----------



## neffie

Grey - I've got everything crossed for you! [-o&lt; Hope this is it. Will be waiting on an update. Good luck chick! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: :hugs: Did the :witch: arrive, then, or are you still in the running? I hope you're feeling OK. :hugs:

Grey: Eek! What do you MEAN, there's a pink vertical line?!?
Go buy yourself a FRER! I'll send you the money if I have to!!!
:test:

Sorry to the rest of your ladies, in a bit of a rush, so I'll check back in later. xo


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone, I wish I could do a drum roll and say I have a bfp...but this morning another snowy-white stick...I think yesterday must've been bleeding up the strip or something :( I have no symptoms that can't be explained by the :witch: coming...sucha let down after a glimmer of potential hope yesterday :( 
I wish I was having my op when promised :( :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh Grey, so sorry... but don't give up hope yet!
You're not out til the witch shows...:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*, :hugs: but new is correct..you're not out til the fat hag sings..
*lisa*..how are you doing
new..how's the bd going..i'm trying to get there..if you know what i mean
*sarah*..where are you in your cycle
*sam*..:howdy: hope you are doing ok

*anna/lil/bean* and our new mommies..thanks for popping in on us

afm..if you hadn't read my journal i'll update here..I had my hsg done yesterday, wasn't really painful at all..just a smidge of pressure with the speculum but otherwise ok..drumroll please:::::::my one and only tube is clear and normal and my uterus has NO abnormalites..so NOW waiting on the dr's office to schedule further appt to see what's next..but they did tell me to (there words not mine) 'partake of my dh" as they have paved the way for it to be open and that whatever is put up there should stay there...lol..so dh and i had :sex:..i think i am cd 11 or 12...i will have dh pickup some opk sticks and see..and then that's about it for me..getting excited about the Holidays..so i'm more relaxed than usual and hope that will stem me some wonderful results regarding forever baby in the future..


----------



## LiSa2010

grey, i agree you're not out until the :witch: shows up :hugs: FXed.

love, that is great news regarding your hsg, next step, :bfp: :hugs:

afm, Im on cd3 today... the witch got me on Wednesday..


----------



## sarah55

Grey- still got everything crossed for you until the old hag shows her face :thumbup:

Love- fab fab news Hun!! :happydance: Here's hoping your bringing us some good news soon!

New- :hi: how's things?? 

AFM- just waiting for my +OPK if everything goes according to plan it should be within the next week wooooooo hoooooooo !! Poor hubby won't know what's hit him :winkwink:

Everyone else- hey hope you're all doing ok :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: lisa..are you doing iui this month or just a relaxing approach
sarah..i'm waiting on +opk too..took one this today and it was neg..we'll see..just going to have :sex: and go with it
grey/new...:howdy: hope you all have a great weekend
off to work


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna - Happy 12 week for tomorrow :yipee: When are you due for a scan?

Grey - hope the witch has stayed away. Praying she does. Hope you're staying positive:hugs:

Go Sarah! +Opk = lots of :sex: 

Love - brilliant result on the hsg. All the praying paid off. Back.to TTC with a vengeance now :thumbup:

Lisa - hope you're gearing yourself up for another month. Get the evil :witch: out the way :hugs:

AFM - had a shitty week. Started off ok, thought I was getting a +opk but a death in the family stopped me in my tracks and I forgot all about rechecking the next day. Never mind.
Funeral is at the crematorium where my babies went. Not looking forward to that!

DH is being a nob. Really despise him at the moment, he's being really horrible to me :shrug:
Agreed to go in on overtime tomorrow, regretting it now!!


----------



## sarah55

Sorry to hear you're having a crappy time new :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

:hugs: new - hope your OH starts being nicer to you and that you do ok with the cremation place, must be horrible :( 

afm: I'm out :sad2: :sad2: I woke up this morning to the horrid witch and she cam with vengeance...I don't normally have symptoms more than mild cramp or sore boobs, but today had really sore back and felt crappy :( I really hoped it was my month :( Thanks for all your good wishes, wish I hadn't failed them.


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..i'm so sorry about everything you are experiencing right now..I'll be praying that things ease up and your spirits will be lifted and that your dh is nicer..i hate when dh and i fight..i sometimes want to throw a shoe or something at his head :rofl: oh wait i might have done that before :haha: cyber :hugs: from florida..hoping work will distract you from troubles..
*grey*, i'm sorry the witch came..i have no words of comfort as i feel just the same as you when every month she comes knocking on my door..:hugs:
*sarah/lisa*...:hi: hope your sat morning finds you both well


----------



## Anna Purna

New: :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a hard time - everything happens at once, it seems. Going to the crematorium is going to be hard. I hope you'll have someone there to comfort you, especially since your husband's being such a wank at the moment. We'll all be there in spirit, holding your hand.

Grey: Sorry to hear the :witch: showed up, and I'm sorry if getting excited made it harder when it came. From experience, though, the month I was convinced was it, I would get my :bfp: the _next _month. :shrug: So, here's hoping for next time. :thumbup:

Nurse: :happydance: Excellent news! So glad you were able to get your tests done so much earlier than originally expected and that you're allowed to try again. Get to it!!! :sex:

Sarah: You're poor husband! I'm sure he's terribly upset about getting attacked all the time. :haha: Good luck this cycle!!!

Lisa: Sorry the :witch: got you. How are you feeling? Ready to tackle another round of IUI, or are you going to take the month off?

AFM: 12 weeks today. :cry: I never thought I'd make it this far. The big day is on Monday, when we'll be doing another ultrasound. I'm so scared, but excited at the same time. I've already had a good cry today, so I think I'll be a fine mess come Monday morning.
Thank you all for being so supportive. It means the world. :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

*[/B]anna..how exciting 12weeks..i will be watching for your u/s results on monday..i hope you have a good weekend and it's ok to cry to get it all out and relieve your stress/anxiety as well.*


----------



## Anna Purna

Spoiler
The ultrasound went very well. :cloud9:I am so beyond relieved. Please go to the PAL thread to see pictures and more details. Thank you all so, so much for your endless support. :kiss:


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Sorry to hear about the hag's arrival. Good luck this month! Sending loads of :dust: your way.

Grey - Ditto to you! :hugs: You're right in that having high hopes always makes the feeling worse. I hope that this cycle is the one that gets you your :bfp:

Love - Great news on the HSG results! :thumbup: So glad that you're able to hop back on the TTC wagon. Go get OH! :winkwink:

New - Sorry to hear about the loss in your family. :hugs: And extra :hug: for it being at the same place where your lost angels are. Hope your OH comes around soon, and stops ticking you off.

Sarah - Good luck this week! Hope that OPK turns a blaring positive soon, so you can hump away at OH. :haha:

Anna - Once again, congrats!!! So happy for you! :)


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :hugs:
Great scan Anna!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Anna - amazing :cloud9: Popped in yesterday and read your good news but had no time to post. I'm soooo pleased that everything has worked out for you this time.
Can I ask, are you around my age (36), I seem to recall you are. It's just reassures me that I might have a healthy baby one day xx

:hi: everyone else. Had mad busy weekend so will catch up with you all soon :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Anna-wow wee great scan! So thrilled for you :thumbup:

Love- any luck on the + OPK yet?? Got my fingers crossed for you- I'm still waiting for mine to show up and am driving myself mad with it all!

Lisa & New- :hi: how you guys doing??

Neffie- Not long now, how you feeling?

Grey- stay positive lovely, just think with a bit of luck that may have been the last time you see the :witch: for a while :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Sarah :hugs: 
New, I'm sure you will :) :hugs: 

afm: I've been really emotional today, fine one minute and crying over nothing the next. I've eaten a whole bag of treat sized buttons -waaay too much chocolate. I've decided I need to give it up - again. I can't control myself. I just feel so much pressure with everything right now, I won't bore you, but I'm just not doing well mentally :(


----------



## sarah55

Oh Grey :hugs::hugs::hugs: and listen you won't be boring us- we're all in this together and that means hearing about the highs and the lows. BTW nothing wrong with indulging in some chocolate now and again, sometimes we need those sinful treats to help us get through these trying times. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey, please feel free to let it out. We're here to listen and support you.
We're in this together :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Grey: :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. Get it all out. We're here for you. Maybe you can do something for yourself today - a nice bath, a manicure, a massage, something for YOU. I know how food can be a comfort when times are tough. Don't beat yourself up over it. :hugs:

New: Thank you for being so supportive. OF COURSE you're going to have a healthy baby one day. Please don't doubt that. :hugs:

:hi: How is everyone else doing? There should be a lot of :sex: going on right now! :haha: Go get 'em, girls!!!

Thanks again for all the support, ladies! :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sarah*, i am waiting patiently on my +opk too..it's frustrating..i thought perhaps it would be a little earlier this month as the pill only made me bleed for 4 days versus my norm of 7-9days..but tomorrow is cd15 for me..and still no + yet..although tonight it actually was the darkest i've seen it yet..i had been getting barely there lines but not tonight, so maybe in the next couple of days..
*anna*..great scan results...and glad you come back to check in on us
*grey*..:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down..and i eat chocolate during stress too..ice cream is such a lovely enemy..
*new*..:hugs: i hope you are doing ok
*lisa*..how are you doing hun
i am off to work..hope you all have a great day


----------



## sarah55

loveanurse1 said:


> *sarah*, i am waiting patiently on my +opk too..it's frustrating..i thought perhaps it would be a little earlier this month as the pill only made me bleed for 4 days versus my norm of 7-9days..but tomorrow is cd15 for me..and still no + yet..although tonight it actually was the darkest i've seen it yet..i had been getting barely there lines but not tonight, so maybe in the next couple of days..

I hear you Love, currently CD 16 and still no + but lines are more noticeable - lets hope it turns positive for us both very soon :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

*sarah*...i think I might have finally got a +opk this am..but will retest again this evening..since i work nightshift sometimes my body seems to be backward as to night and day..I hope you are there too:)
*grey*..how are you feeling this morning? Hope you're feeling a little better..
*new*..hope you are doing better also
*lisa/anna*...:hi:

*afm*..i do believe I may have gotten that +opk, but we'll see..am wondering when that darn fs office is going to call me back with a further appt??*Lisa*..how long does it usually take after the bloodwork is drawn does it normally take to get the results in?
lots to do today..getting ready for our Thanksgiving feast tomorrow..I have lots to be thankful for..great bnb friends, my beautiful girls and dh..and much much more..


----------



## Amberyll23

:hi: lovely ladies! I am so sorry I have not popped in a lot this past week, I have been reading and following along, just have not had time to post--I started back to working from home on Friday and lets just say that it is A LOT harder than I thought it would be!! I am hoping Grace and I settle into a routine over the next few weeks and that things get easier!

Sarah/Love--keeping my fx'd for your +opks and that you catch that egg!!!

grey--so sorry that the hag showed and that you have been having a rough few days. I agree with Sarah--indulging in chocolate from time to time is perfectly fine (and quite normal when the hag shows, I can't tell you how many bags of chocolate I have gone through during those weeks!). Huge hugs to you hun! :hugs:

new--so sorry to hear about your family's loss and that you had to go to a place that has such sad memories for you. :hugs: Hope you are feeling better. I saw you asking about age--if it helps, I am 37! :friends: 

Lisa--hope you are well, thinking of you!

Happy Turkey Day to the US ladies!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Amber, that does help. Hope juggling work and Grace gets easier.
She is beautiful and might I say you look fantastic on your new FB pics. You look really well.

I have bad AF pains tonight, hoping shes on her way. It's 7 weeks today since the erpc.

Love to all, off to bed with my hot water bottle xx


----------



## sarah55

:hi: everyone!! Am so happy as i got my +OPK this afternoon :happydance::happydance::happydance: Still cant quite believe it as was sure I was going to have problems :nope: Bless my DH, he even cut short his conference away to come back last nigh,t so we could crack on with the :sex:

:hugs: to you all

S xx


----------



## loveanurse1

*amber*..hope things settle into a routine for you..thanks for popping in on us..hope baby Mary is flourishing well
*sarah*..:wohoo: :headspin: on the+opk..you hit yours right after me..:dust: to you and get busy getting busy :xmas4:..:xmas13: 
*new*...hope the :af: pains are not too bad and that you can get some:xmas15: this weekend

*lisa/grey*..:xmas3: hope you ladies are doing well
*sam*..:xmas3: hope you got to celebrate a little of the Thanksgiving festivities yesterday and I hope you are doing ok

*afm*...got +opk on wed..dtd but dh refused to yesterday (which i counted as o day) didn't pressure too much because I didn't want to kill the Thanksgiving mood..still getting +opk's this morning..dtd today..so all i can do is pray..we have been bd every other day..i'll just have to hope it's enough..we did put up the:xmas9: today..kids are excited..didn't brave the masses to do xmas shopping..i came home from work and :xmas15: instead..i still am tired.. hope this finds all of your weekends well..p.s.. i love our new Christmas icons..they are too cute


----------



## samiam

Um. I just got a faint pink line on my dollar store cheapie! I cannot post it b/c I cannot figure out how to get my camera to upload pics and I think it needs a cord that I don't have, but everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me. Super nervous.


----------



## Anna Purna

samiam said:


> Um. I just got a faint pink line on my dollar store cheapie! I cannot post it b/c I cannot figure out how to get my camera to upload pics and I think it needs a cord that I don't have, but everyone please keep your fingers crossed for me. Super nervous.

:yipee::dance::wohoo::loopy::bunny:
Ooooooh, such amazing news, Sam!!!!!
Go get a FRER, NOW!!! :test:


----------



## grandbleu

Haven't read back far enough but just saw this page!

*Sarah*!!! - Have fun and catch the eggy! :dust:

*SamIam*!!! - Amazing news...pics when you can...much love and sticky dust for this bean...totally normal to be nervous. Let me know when you want it to be official and I'll put you on the frontpage. So excited for you hon!:kiss:


----------



## shelleney

Oooh, Sam! How exciting! I wont say the C word yet, but Im hoping to be able to congratulate you very soon. Please keep us posted.... :hugs:
xx


----------



## sarah55

Sam! OMG!!!!! Sooooooooooooooo happy you're back and with such positive news :happydance::happydance::happydance:. Got everything crossed for you, please keep us updated !! :thumbup: xx

Grandbleu :hi: and a big congratulations to you and the totally gorgeous boy you now have!! How are you doing?? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## samiam

Hmm. Nada on the FRER with SMU. But here's a pic of the morning test. Sorry it's so bad. My phone takes horrid pics. Not sure what to think, what with the contradictory results. Guess I need to get blood drawn tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111127_084633.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GreyGirl

samiam said:


> Hmm. Nada on the FRER with SMU. But here's a pic of the morning test. Sorry it's so bad. My phone takes horrid pics. Not sure what to think, what with the contradictory results. Guess I need to get blood drawn tomorrow.

I can see a pink line!!!! :happydance::happydance: Really hope the blood test confirms for you and this is it :D :D


----------



## neffie

Sam - I definitely see pink on the test, but don't want to jinx anything. I really hope this is it for you!!! Keep us posted, so I can officially congratulate you! :thumbup:


----------



## Anna Purna

I see a pink line, too!
How many DPO are you?
What is the sensitivity of the IC? (I think FRER is 35 or 40..?)
How soon after the blood test will you know?
Will you do another test in the AM?

I have QUESTIONS!!!! :haha:

Sarah and Nurse: :happydance: Congrats on the +OPKs! I hope you both caught those eggies! :cool:

New: How are you feeling? Did the :witch: come? I hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Lisa & Grey: How are you lovely ladies doing? :hi:


----------



## loveanurse1

:wohoo: sam..i hope this is it...we missed you around here

will get on properly tomorrow..off to work


----------



## shelleney

I can see a pink line! good luck!! :dust:
xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam-- I too see a line, keeping my fx'd for you!!!!

Sarah/Love--:happydance: on the +OPKs!! Really hope you guys caught those eggs!!! :xmas10:

New--Hope the hag has come and is already on the way out so you can start TTC again, keeping you in my thoughts! (Oh, and thanks for the kind words about my pics--I have been a bit down lately over how exhausted I look/feel--and my lack of a good haircut!):hugs:


----------



## samiam

Anna Purna said:


> I see a pink line, too!
> How many DPO are you?
> What is the sensitivity of the IC? (I think FRER is 35 or 40..?)
> How soon after the blood test will you know?
> Will you do another test in the AM?
> 
> I have QUESTIONS!!!! :haha:

Anna, today I'm 17 dpo (normal lp is 16 days). I had a big temp drop this morning, so I am not re-testing. I don't want to run the risk of getting a + and then getting the hag, because then I will have to deal with the idea of another loss. At this point, it's all ambiguous. :( The dollar store test is 25 hcg and FRER is supposedly also 25, but peeonastick.com says that the dollar store test has been reported to test positive all the way down to 7 hcg. So, it's likely a chemical. :(


----------



## loveanurse1

*sam*..i will be praying for you to have wonderful news..you have a nice long lp..mine is like 11days..
*new*..any news of :af:...is there any chance of a +hpt instead of :af:????
*sarah*..are you s/s yet..lol..i believe i am about 4dpo..and i feel nada..which means nothing..
*grey*..how are you doing
*lisa*..i don't know where you are in your cycle but I hope it's good

:xmas3: to all our preggo bnb friends and new mommies..hope you are doing ok

*afm*..will and have been working a ton ..just called the fs to find out when i have my f/u appt to discuss all results..hope to hear from them soon..believe i am 3 or 4 dpo and not s/s as there is nothing to spot..lol..off to bed


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone, 
No AF :-( all symptoms gone. Have been periodically doing hpt's as obviously I don't know where I'm at cycle wise, all negative so far. But I'm ok with it, dont think I could cope with a bfp just yet.

I got through the funeral at the crematorium. Only got upset when I saw my nephew breaking his heart outside. He misses his grandma so much.:cry:
He did a reading at the service, I was so proud. He read it so well.
DH and I went looking for the baby garden, but couldn't see it and had to go leave to go to the wake. Maybe we'll go back and look again, idk. Not sure if it'll help or not.

In other news, my cousin had a little boy today. 10lb 12oz :wacko:

Sam - really hoping for good news for you. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone! :hi:

Love- right with you girl, nothing to symptom spot as think I'm a day behind you- think am still getting over the shock of actually getting the +OPK so not even looking for signs :winkwink:

Sam- hey lovely, I'm still here with all my fingers and toes crossed for you :thumbup:

New- thinking of you and having to go to the crematorium- so brave. I'm hoping that you find where you are in your cycle soon so your can begin your TTC journey again :thumbup:

Lisa & Grey- how are you fab ladies doing?? 

Once again thanks to all the great mummies and preggo ladies that keep on checking in on us- means a lot! Hope you are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## samiam

Blood test taken. Should have results this afternoon. Nervous. . .


----------



## Amberyll23

Praying for you Sam!


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..will get on later and see ...wishing you the best from the very bottom of my heart..:):dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## lilrojo

Keeping everything crossed for you sam.. sending lots and lots of super sticky dust and nerve calming dust.. and a few hugs..


----------



## shelleney

Wishing you all the luck in the world Sam. you totally deserve it :dust:
xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sam :dust: xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Fingers crossed Sam! 
Sorry about the funeral New, must've been so hard :( 

Hope you're all doing well, thanks for all the pregnant and Mum's coming in to say hello :) 

afm I'm doing alright, joined myfitnesspal.com to try and get a hold of my weight, finally got my 1/2 a stone....ups and downs, but the website really is fantastic! I'm just really frustrated as I thought my operation would be around now, but still no word. I'm fairly sure my tube is blocked or something is wrong, we've had fairly good timing of late and not even a sniff :( I know my husbands :spermy: is fabulous....so it's my fault :(


----------



## neffie

Sam - Good luck! I've got everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Grey - Great news on joining the weight loss program! Sorry to hear you still don't have an update on the operation...could you follow up with them to see where things stand??

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## samiam

Okay. So I am pregnant, but the number is so low that it's not really looking that good. I'm on progesterone, but they weren't that hopeful and so I am preparing for the worst (again). 

Thanks for your lovely wishes, ladies. You all brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## NewToAllThis

samiam said:


> Okay. So I am pregnant, but the number is so low that it's not really looking that good. I'm on progesterone, but they weren't that hopeful and so I am preparing for the worst (again).
> 
> Thanks for your lovely wishes, ladies. You all brought tears to my eyes.

Sam, saying a little prayer and hoping your little beanie proves everyone wrong :cry:
Be strong, we're all thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## neffie

Sam - Sorry to hear that. I know you're trying to avoid undue heartbreak by being pessimistic and preparing yourself for the worst. :cry: I'm still hanging on to a glimmer of hope that your little bean will pull through. Thinking of you, and sending positive thoughts your way. :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

Sam: Sorry to hear that. It's such a tough position to be in - you don't want to get your hopes up, but at the same time you can't help but be hopeful.
What is you hcg level? Are they going to follow it every other day? 
I so hope that the number has doubled and is looking good for your next visit.
If it turns out to be a chemical, though, please let us be there to help you through it. You don't have to do this alone. :friends:

Grey: I used MyFitnessPall for months and it worked wonders for me - I was able to lose 11lbs, but the most important thing was that it helped me get back into shape. I hope you get your operation soon!

Big love to everyone! :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..I am saying congrats..and I am praying the hcg levels rise..I believe in miracles..and maybe it's still so early that that's why they are low..big :hugs: to you..and i'm sorry you are dealing with so much anxiety at a time when you should be able to feel so happy..:hugs:
hello everyone


----------



## Amberyll23

sam-I am continuing to pray for you hun, and am with Love in that it just may be early. Fx'd those levels rise, and know that we are all here pulling for you and your little bean! :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

checking in..hope everyone is doing well
sam..praying for you
new..hope you get some kind of direction soon from your body
grey...hope you are doing ok
lisa..you haven't been getting on much..hope all is well
sarah..still in the tww..how long is your lp???
:howdy: to everyone else
sorry so short..tired and working a lot


----------



## kizzyt

Hi ladies, so sorry its been AAAGES since I popped in to see how you are all doing, crappy FF member that I am, just had a v quick read of the last couple of pages and Sam I really hope this is it for you. I hope you are all doing well, big love and hugs to Sam, Lisa, Sarah, Grey, New, Love(and apologies if I have missed anyone) xxxx


----------



## samiam

Anna: My number was 22 and they're going to test again tomorrow morning, though I likely won't be able to post a reply here in the day time because I teach in Phoenix all day tomorrow and have a two-hour drive each way. So. . . I'll post the results tomorrow night. 

Thanks again for your good cheer and thoughts. Baby bean is still hanging tough so far.


----------



## Anna Purna

Hang in there, little bean! We're all cheering you on!!! =D&gt;


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sam! :hugs: 
I would love to say the C word to you right now, but it sounds like you would like me to wait until you know whats happening. So for now I will say "come on baby bean, stay strong for Mommy!" 
I really hope you get some good news today Sam. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and we are here for you, no matter what the outcome....
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..am praying for you and baby..


----------



## samiam

I hate to be the bearer of bad news all the time, but. . . 

The number is down to 16. It's just a matter of time. Let's hope it's fast. :(

Thanks for always cheering me on, though. It means more than I can possibly tell you.


----------



## sarah55

Oh Sam I'm so very sorry- I've been checking in here daily hoping that you would get the good news you deserve :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope that you are doing ok, you know that everyone one of us are here for you, whenever you're ready to shout, scream, rant or cry, but for now I'm just sending you the biggest :hugs: and loads of love

Sxxx


----------



## shelleney

Oh Sam :cry:
I am so sorry Honey.
You dont deserve all this heartache.
Im here for you always :hugs:
xx


----------



## grandbleu

Sam - I'm so sorry for all you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

sam..first i just want to say, I'm sorry this is happening once again to you...but secondly have the drs decided to do testing to see what keeps happening?? I hope that things still turn around for the best but if not, we are here for you as always..:hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sam, my heart is breaking for you. It's so unfair.:cry:
Just know that we are all here to support you.
I don't know what else to say xxx


----------



## Anna Purna

:hugs: We're here for you, Sam. :hugs:
I second Nurse's question - isn't there anything a doctor can tell you?
I hope you're feeling alright. Be strong.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Anna, how's it going? Second tri tomorrow, amazing!
How are you feeling?


----------



## neffie

Sam - I'm so sorry you're going through this again. It's just not fair! :cry: I hope that the doctor can shed some light into why this has happened again. Just know that we're here for you. Sending massive :hug: your way.


----------



## lilrojo

Sam so sorry to read your sad news again.. hoping a dr will do something for you and this is number 3.. just know were all here for you whenever you need us or want us.. sending you lots of love and hugs..

Grey-any news on your operation yet.. and congrats on joining myfitnesspal hope its just what you need to lose the extra weight you want to.. 

Love hope your well and not exhausting yourself too much with work..:)

Sarah-hope you are doing well as well.. 

Anna-happy 13 weeks hun..


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm so so sorry Sam :( :hugs: 

I still haven't heard about the op, really getting impatient. Spent today baby sitting my niece and nephew and loved it - even the hard bits!


----------



## loveanurse1

anna..happy 14weeks
sarah..how goes the tww...when will you test 
new..fx crossed you come out of limbo land soon
sam...:hugs: hoping you are doing ok tonight
lisa..:howdy:..i have no idea where you are in your cycle but i hope it's fruitful
grey..i know impatience well. It's my middle name..I am waiting on call back from dr's office so i know where to go from here..
:hi: to everyone coming to visit us still..we thank you for it

afm: crampy and irrititable..:af: should be here mon..tues at the lastest..blah...off to work for a few hours but am hoping to decorate a gingerbread house with my girls tomorrow. had a scare this morning with youngest dd..she stepped on a rusty nail and for a minute i couldn't get it out..i was scared..i finally got it out..thank goodness it was a small flatboard nail for carpeting..cleansed it well and soaked it in hydrogen peroxide..painted it with betadine and slathered it with neosporin...she did well after i gave her a sucker..lol...


----------



## Amberyll23

Sam--I am so very sorry hun. :hugs: Know that I am here for you and not going anywhere. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies:hi:

Sam- hope you're ok :hugs:
Lisa-how you doing girl?? 
New- any news on where you're at in your cycle??
Grey- I hope you get a date for your op soon- how frustrating!! 
Love- hope the :witch: doesn't show her face! Pleased to hear you're DD is ok :thumbup:

AFM-I'm off to my nieces christening today, love her to death but still find some situations hard and this is one of them. I'm not looking forward to doing all the crappy small talk with everyone, especially as there will be loads of preggo people and young babies. Also still find it hard to watch my parents cooing all over my niece- ahhhhhh hell that's life right??!! At least there will be some bubbly there and I deffo intend to enjoy a couple of glasses :winkwink:
As for testing I'm trying REALLY hard not to think about it- I have had a metallic taste in my mouth constantly since Tuesday but that would have only been 4 DPO so am starting to think it's all in my head- other than that nothing to report. I will try and hold out from testing until Thursday/Friday but not feeling that hopeful this month.

Have a lovely rest of the weekend xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Sam: Thinking of you, hon. How is everything? Please keep us updated. :hugs:

Sarah: How did the christening go? Hopefully there was lots of free bubbly flowing for you! :wine: I understand how you feel, watching your parents coo over someone else's baby - it was always so hard for me to see my PIL going nuts over my SIL's baby, then look over at me with that look of pity. I always felt a mixture of :cry: and :growlmad:
When is :af: due? I hope this week flies for you and you get a lovely surprise on Thursday or Friday. p.s. I had little symptoms like that as early as 6dpo, so don't just assume it's all in your head. I'll have my fingers crossed for you!

Nurse: Ooh, a gingerbread house...could you send one to me, please? :haha:
Sorry to hear about your DD's ordeal, but at least she got a sweet reward in the end. Good job, miss nurse!
I hope that the :witch: stays away this month!!!

Grey: Argh, sorry you haven't heard about your op yet. So frustrating! Can't you just start barraging them with phone calls until they get so annoyed with you that they just give you a date? 

New: How you feeling, hon? Any word from the :witch: yet?

Oooh, gotta go. DH has made pancakes!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarah55

Anna Purna said:


> Sarah: How did the christening go? Hopefully there was lots of free bubbly flowing for you! :wine: I understand how you feel, watching your parents coo over someone else's baby - it was always so hard for me to see my PIL going nuts over my SIL's baby, then look over at me with that look of pity. I always felt a mixture of :cry: and :growlmad:
> When is :af: due? I hope this week flies for you and you get a lovely surprise on Thursday or Friday. p.s. I had little symptoms like that as early as 6dpo, so don't just assume it's all in your head. I'll have my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> :

Totally messed up at the christening...... A couple of people who knew about my situation were being uber nice to me and kept giving my "that" sympathetic look- something switched and I started quietly sobbing throughout the whole service :dohh: Luckily only my DH and a friend noticed but it meant that I left straight after the service and went home for a good cry. Having said that we are just popping over to my sisters now to toast my niece and her special day :thumbup:


----------



## neffie

Grey - Sorry you still haven't heard back regarding your operation. Keep trying to call them...sometimes that's the only way to get things done. Glad you enjoyed your time with your nephew & niece.

Love - Hope the hag stays away! Glad to hear that all is well with your DD. That sure was a scare, but looks like you knew exactly what needed to be done. :thumbup:

Sarah - Sorry to hear that things didn't go well at the christening, but your feelings are only natural. Hope things are better when you go over to your sister's. Enjoy the bubbly! :wine: I hope it's the last time you'll be able to drink for a while, and that you get 2 blaring lines when you test this week. All hope is not lost, as many of us (including myself) got our BFPs when we least expected it. I've got everything crossed for you. :dust:

Lisa - :hi:. How are you?


----------



## loveanurse1

our gingerbread house that my girls and I did this afternoon stayed upright for all of five minutes...oh well they got to get all sugared up eating it...lol ..
i feel really melonacholy today..preaf blues..cramping and it's making me want to cry..not from pain but for that fact that this will be the last time this year that I could have gotten a :bfp:..my journal's title is "will 2011 be my year" and it's almost over..i never thought it would take this long o rhave so much lost having lost angels along the way along with my left tube and ovary.. dec 31st was when i started my journal here on bnb..it's been a long year..
sorry for the whine...


----------



## sarah55

Love- don't be sorry for getting things of your chest, its incredibly difficult anyway but even more so when we reach mile stones- hope you're feeling better today. Sounds like you had a lot of fun with your DD's yesterday and even more fun eating the gingerbread house! Have you tested today?? Wil have everyone crossed for you :thumbup: xx


----------



## loveanurse1

i guess i was just tired yesterday...took a nap and got up feeling better...and dh cleaned the house which put me in a great mood...i love coming home or waking up from a nap to a clean house..
i probably won't test today or tomorrow...maybe wednesday if the hag stays gone..my lp is 11days and i o'd on thansgiving based on when i got my first +opk, if not maybe a day later which would put me at 11dpo tommorrow instead of 12dpo...so we shall see what the future holds for me...although i feel the :af: dreaded cramps and back ache..i'm laying on the heating pad right now..lol....i honestly am not holding out much hope for a :bfp: but i'm trying to keep reminding myself that i do have a fs appt in my future if the dr's office would just return my call..lol
we did have fun with the gingerbread house even if it fell..lol..my dh said he would help us next time..i think he was upset we did it without him..:dohh:
sarah..when will you test
:hi: to everyone..i am not forgetting about any of you..i hope you are having a good start to the week..


----------



## sarah55

Well I'm out for this month, the :witch: showed up this morning, earlier than expected so guess that just shows my cycles are still regulating. So for now I'm going to concentrate on my and my DH's holiday- were off next Friday for 3 weeks, I can't wait to get on that beach, sip some cocktails and then start the baby making process once again :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

sarah...sorry the :witch: showed up early..i love your pma..your beach cocktail plans sound great. where are you going to the beach at..or have you told us and i don't recall.
new..hoping you get a move foreward in your cycle today
lisa..hello..you have been mighty quiet it. I hope the Christmas season finds you well
grey..hope you are doing ok..anything festive for the Holidays?
sam..i hope you are doing ok. I'm praying you are staying strong

neffie,anna,lil...hope you and babie's are doing ok..

afm..still wating for the :witch: I am still feeling backaches and cramps so i'm sure she will be here soon..i hope she is not delayed making my hopes go up for nothing..i'm too guarded in letting myself think positive..is that horrible of me to say..I don't want to come crashing down to earth when the bloody :witch: does arrive. thank goodness i have to work today and the next few days to keep my mind occupied


----------



## sarah55

Love- don't get me wrong i was pretty crushed this morning, but having a duvet day today and some comfort food and I feel much better for it :winkwink: I figured what will be, will be and so I can only hope that what will be for me, happens on holiday- we are off to The Bahamas, hubby and I planned this a while ago as a reward for the truly crappy year, boy am I glad we have!

I've still got everything crossed for you and its totally normal to be guarded- think it's only natural to protect ourselves from more hurt in case we do see the :witch: but you're still in with a chance :thumbup:

Hey everyone else- hope you're all doing ok???? :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

comfort foods and a holiday sounds devine..i hope that you come away from your Bahama trip with that :bfp: and yes it has been a shoddy year all around..:hugs: to you
2012 will be our year!!!!!!for all of us


----------



## neffie

Sarah - Sorry the hag showed up. :( Enjoy your vacation (dohh, you're going to the Bahamas so that goes without saying :winkwink:). Have a few cocktails for me pretty please....

Love - I hope the :witch: stays away. I'm staying optimistic for you! When is she due?

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie...af was due yesterday..today at the latestm if i was one day off from o day that is..i'm not normally wrong about o day though..i usually take o day as the day after i get my first +opk..i got my +opk on the 23rd of nov..which made o day on the 24th of Nov..(thanksgiving)..i usually have an 11day lp with an occasional 12day in there..(since i don't temp it's not an exact science..) so today based on my opk i'm 12dpo...i'm scared to see another :bfn:..so i will wait..i'm still cramping and having backache..i'm too scared that my hopes have gotten up and i will cry despite the future appt with the fs..:( because i let my hopes get up there.


----------



## loveanurse1

update....started spotting..think :af: is here...so horribly upset...one day late and i let myself get my hopes up..last chance for a 2011 :bfp: gone..:(


----------



## sarah55

Oh Love I'm sorry :hugs::hugs: another one of those times where I wish we all lived nearer to each other so we could indulge in a large glass of wine. Still you know that I'll be right with you as we go into 2012, which I am positive is going to be our year :thumbup:


----------



## loveanurse1

we are cycle buddies it seems* Sarah*..and yes a large glass of :wine: or two with some bnb friends would be lovely right now.
i did get angry and forced them to schedule my f/u appt with my fs..the office close to us has a farther out appt date but i took it..jan 23rd..:wohoo: one small piece of good news..if i wanted to travel over an hour then i would have gotten in jan 5th..right around the time my af would come and i figure if he was to put me on meds it would've been too late to start them..this way it'll be in the middle of my cycle so if he gives me a script for meds then i can wait for my cycle to begin them:)..
i am glad i go back to work tonight so that i can have my mind be kept busy with things other than my :af:
dh is being lovely...he was a little excited too..i could tell..but he says"we just keep trying"..i haven't had a breakdown like this in a while..he hates seeing me like this but I can't seem to help myself..,
*so sarah, new, sam,lisa, and Grey,....WE ARE GOING TO ROCK the new year* with some :bfp:...it's going to be our year.....and to our preggo lovelies..You all are going to rock in the new year with new bundles of bliss..


----------



## neffie

Love - So sorry to hear about the spotting. I was getting my hopes up for you as well. Hope you feel better soon, and definitely hit that glass (or two) of :wine: in the meantime. Great to hear that you've booked your appt with the FS during the right time in your cycle.

I agree....2012 will be the year of :bfp:s for any of the remaining TTCAL Femmes Fetales. :thumbup: Of course, here's hoping that those who are still testing in December say sayonara to the hag this year. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm in love...... Meet Milo - our new puppy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Milo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## neffie

New - Awwwww, he's so adorable!!! :kiss: And I love his name...how old is he?


----------



## NewToAllThis

He's 11 weeks old. Went to see him tonight and I fell in love with him.
I've wanted a dog for ages and DH always said no. But he's come round to the idea now.

We pick him up on Saturday. Could have brought him tonight but its not practical with us both working all.week and we're out Friday night too. Plus, need to go shopping and get him some stuff. Yay, can't wait.
I'm off Mon and Tues and going to ask work if I can change my hours slightly next week, just so he's not on his own too long.

I know people will think he's a baby replacement, but he's not. I've wanted a dog for years, but yes, he will help me focus on other things for now.
He is also a good breed for children, they love them apparently. He's a Lhasa Apso.

I'm so excited x


----------



## lilrojo

Aww New he is so cute... congrats on the puppy.. :) I want one..


----------



## GreyGirl

Yes we are Love! We're going to get the number past 30 on here! Not many of us left trying, sad for us, but great for all the yummy mummies! 

He's gorgeous New! Very cute :D I have people thinking my Greyhound is a baby replacement, but he's not either. I always want the dog before children so he'd be bonded and trained more, plus it gave me the chance to expose him to children before living with them full time :) I hope he settles in quickly for you, so so cute!

Sorry I've not been around much, not been well this week...still managed some :sex: though, now hubbie has his job...his drive seems to finally be on the up a little! I'm hoping it bears fruit or at least does after the op if not before :D


----------



## grandbleu

*New* - so adorable! We want a puppy as well but we need a garden first.

*Love* - :hugs:

*Grey* - glad the baby dancing is going better!


----------



## sparkle

hi ladies,
just stopping by with some love and :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

New: Eeeeek! Such an adorable puppy! I grew up with dogs, bug was always allergic to them. After moving out of my parents house, my asthma went away and I stopped feeling sick all the time, so....no dogs for me, sadly. 
Who cares what people think - as long as you're happy with your cute little pup! 

Nurse: The 23rd of January is just around the corner. In the meantime, drink wine, think about all the wonderful things you have to be thankful for, and get ready to bring in a new year. 2012 will be your year. :xmas12:

Sarah, Sam, Lisa, Grey: :kiss: Love you girls!


----------



## Amberyll23

sarah--sorry the hag showed on you, nasty witch that she is! I really hope your enjoy your holiday--who knows, maybe some action there will yield some BFP results!!:xmas4:

New--Ohh hun, Milo is sooo adorable!! I'm jealous! Ever since we lost our beagle Dempsey a couple of years ago to cancer, I have been wanting another fur baby to love, but our work schedule has been so bad it wouldn't be fair to the fur baby with us gone for so many hours of the day right now. I am hoping that in another year or so we can get one, they fill our lives with so much! And people who think of dogs/pets as baby replacements have no idea what they are talking about! The love of a pet and our love for them in return is a very different kind of love--and special in its own right!! I hope you get much enjoyment out of your new addition!!

Love--sorry the hag showed hun. I think I read somewhere (your journal maybe?) that you have a doctor's appointment coming up this week? I hope everything is ok and I have a feeling 2012 is going to be your year hun!! (I also hope you get your kitty!)

Grey--glad to hear things are going well on the BD front! I was watching a show the other day actually where a couple were having issues conceiving and turns out the hubby was stressed out over lack of a job, and trying to provide for his family--once he got a job--bang, baby on board! I really hope to see a BFP from you soon!!

Sam/Lisa--thinking of you ladies :hugs:

I actually have such positive feelings for all you ladies for 2012, and can't wait to be here as you ladies going through your pregnancies and births!:friends: 2012 is going to be your year, I just know it!!


----------



## loveanurse1

hey ladies..been working a lot will get on properly tomorrow..silently stalking right at the moment..ttyal
and Have a Happy Monday


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Amb :) I hope it was just that and now I'll be knocked up in no time! No more BD for a few days, my opk's never went fully + but are currently whiter than snow and my EWCM has all but dried up...I'm hoping I already ovulated and caught it....I'm still not well and not been in the mood :(


----------



## NewToAllThis

TTC? What's that? I'm far too busy looking after my dog now :rofl:
Got a +opk the day we got him but have been too tired :sleep:

Never mind :shrug:

Catch up with everyone soon xxx


----------



## shelleney

Hi Ladies :hi:
Hope you are all well.
Thinking of you all :hugs:
xx


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi:

Just popping in as am off in my hols tomorrow, will try and keep tabs on you all but for now I just wanted to wish you all a VERY Merry Christmas and a happy, baby producing 2012!! :hugs: :hugs:

S xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..
*sarah*...enjoy your Holiday...and a Merry Christmas to you as well..hoping you come back from that vacation with good news and if not,,,you'll have wonderful memories
*lisa*...hoping you are doing ok
*sam*..hope you are well
*new*...moving along in your cycle..hoping you come out soon with a :bfp: or af...either way moving along
*grey*...hoping you caught that eggy but if not glad to hear dh is feeling more on the up and up with the job and that means more relaxed for you
:howdy: to all our new mommies and preggo's...hope you all are getting some rest


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry I've been MIA, my Granddad died suddenly this week and it's been manic. It's also been my birthday this week too. Been crazy. Not been able to do any opk's or any bding so I'm hoping I o'd soon after our 2-day bding session...fingers crossed!


----------



## neffie

Grey - Sorry to hear about your grandfather. Please accept my condolences. :hugs:

:hi: to all the other gals. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year! :xmas16:


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..:hugs: sorry to hear of this..my condolenses to you and your family


----------



## shelleney

Sorry to hear your sad news Grey :hugs:

and Happy Birthday too :cake:

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Grey, so sorry about your grandad xx
Hope you managed to have a good birthday.

Sorry I've been away for a bit, been busy housetraining Milo and I'm happy to say its going well.
Hope he doesnt prove me wrong now!

He's adorable and I love him to bits. He's a feisty little boy but loves his cuddles (which I am more than willing to give him)

Our internet has been down for past week so have only has my contract internet on my phone so haven't been able to even keep up with everyone. So annoying!

Am full of cold now and can't wait til I finish on Friday.
Looking forward to nice relaxing winter walks with DH and my Milo :cloud9:
My little furry bundle has given me a purpose again and I feel almost normal after what has been a horrendous couple of years.

I did something last week which I am extremely proud of too...
A girl I work with emailed me on fb to tell me she was pregnant. She wanted to tell me as she was concerned how I would react when it came out eventually.
I was pleased she had thought of my feelings and duly congratulated her.

A day or so later, she started bleeding and arranged an early scan.
She mentioned to me that she would have to go on her own as her husband had work commitments that he really could not get out of.
I told her that there was no way that she could go through it alone and that I would be more than happy to go with her. She said she was fine and I said, well the offer is there.

About half an hour later, she text me and asked if I would go with her. I of course said Yes.
Then the panic set in. But I knew I had to be strong for her, so off I went.
The memories came flooding back as I held her hand in that room, but somewhere deep inside, I felt strong. Stronger than I've felt in a long time. This thing will not beat me, I know that now. I cannot and will not give up.

I held her as she cried when the scan showed nothing, an early miscarriage. I comforted her as best I could and vowed to be there for her whenever and wherever and I remain true to my word.

It has done me good in ways I could not have imagined.


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--so sorry to hear about the loss of your grandfather, :hugs:; I hope you still found a way to enjoy your birthday, all things considered. I hope you managed to catch your egg!

sarah--hope you are enjoying your holiday

new--wow, that was VERY strong and courageous of you to be there for your co-worker. I am very sorry to hear of her loss, but am glad to know that she had you there to support her and provide her with an understanding presence. 

I am happy to hear that all things are going well with your little Milo!! Are you going to wrap him up some little presents for the holidays? We always did that with our beagle and got a kick out of him opening his presents!

Love--how are you doing hun? I hope you are doing well!

:xmas6: to all of you ladies, I hope you have a wonderful holiday season and I am wishing you all BFPs for the New Year!!:xmas9:


----------



## lilrojo

Grey so sorry to hear about your granddad.. fxed you caught that eggy and happy belated birthday hun..

Sarah-hope your enjoying yourself off on holiday..

Love-hope all is going well with you..

New-that is such a wonderful and strong thing you did for your friend.. I had a friend that did that for me when i miscarried and i dont think i could have made it through as well without her.. I always wonder what the purpose of going through such terrible things is our life is.. and i hope these are it.. to be able to help others like no one else..


----------



## shelleney

New - you are such a brave, caring and selfless person. i hope you get the rainbow baby you deserve in 2012 :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

Wow New, I don't know if I'd have been as strong as you. You were so brave and selfless, well done :hugs: Glad Milo is doing well too, I think we need some more puppy pictures ;) I totally understand how having a dog around helps take your mind off things and give you a purpose. I got my boy 6 weeks after my ectopic and I can't tell you how much that helped me. He gave me something to nurture and look after, he's my doggy soul mate :D


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*...Hope you and your family are doing well..and Happy belated Birthday :cake:...i'm hoping you caught your eggy this month
*New*..that was a completely wonderful thing you did for your friend. I don't know about you ladies but I hate u/s machines with a passion..i'm tensed up when i have to get one..it's not brought me a whole lot of good news these past two years. God must've placed you in her life for a reason..:hugs: Glad to hear you get to enjoy some time off with milo and dh..enjoy
*amber/shell*....is santa bringing gifts to the babes?? this year
*sarah*..hoping you are enjoying your holiday
*sam*..:hugs:
*lisa*..hope you are enjoying the Christmas season..you've been mia lately
:hi: to all our pregnant bnb lovelies..hoping you are enjoying this Holiday season.

afm..think i might've hit my +opk today and some ewcm yesterday and this morning but not a lot like i normally have.. haven't pressured dh as I am really trying to relax like everone says..the opks and checking were for me so that i could gage when :af: would arrive. I would love and partake of my dh :haha: if he's willing but i just don't want to pressure the situation...i know that in the back of my head that i have my fs appt coming next month..


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--I totally know what you are saying about a doggie soulmate--Dempsey (my beagle) was my baby for 13 years, and not a day goes by that I don't think about him or miss him. His ornament (a beagle with a santa hat) is the first to go on our tree, front and center, each year. Since we lost him, I have not been able to get another dog. I know it is crazy, but every time we start talking about getting one, I start to cry and miss Dempsey. :cry: I am hoping that when Grace is older, we will adopt another doggie that will be her best bud and that will make it easier for me!

Love--Do a sexy pre-Xmas night for DH to entice him! :xmas4: I hope you catch that egg!! I hear you on ultrasounds by the way. With Grace, I went into every ultrasound (and in the end I was getting them about every 3 wks) holding my breath until I saw her heart beating away and saw her moving. I don't think I ever will (if we decide to try for another) have an easy ultrasound ever again!

On gifts--Little Grace is so spoiled by her grandparents already between all the teddy bears and toys she will be getting! I bought her her "First Christmas" ornament from Lenox and got us all stockings from Pottery Barn with our names embroidered on them. I also got her a cute little xmas outfit, stuffed reindeer and some outfits in the 0-3 mo range since she is already out of her newborn outfits *sniff*. 

New--I second Grey, would love to see some updated Milo pics!!!


----------



## shelleney

Love - hope the relaxed approach brings you your BFP this month. good luck! We have bought Freya a baby gym as her main gift. and i have got her a few cute stocking fillers - shoes, knitted booties and flower headbands. Happy Christmas to you! :xmas7:
xx


----------



## neffie

Grey - Sorry, completely missed the part about your b-day...:dohh: Happy belated birthday! :cake:

New - That was an incredible thing you did, as hard as it was for you. :thumbup: It might never be quite clear to you how much your friend appreciated it. Granted it was a very sad & tough day for her, but I'm sure it would have been a lot worse if you weren't there next to her holding her hand. Glad to hear that you're having a blast with Milo. I agree...we want to see some pictures pretty please....

Love - No harm in pouncing on DH...I'm sure he won't mind especially since you've been taking the relaxed approach. :haha: Hope you catch that :bodyb:. Not long now until your FS appointment...how exciting! But I hope you get your :bfp: before then...that would be even sweeter!!

Sarah/Lisa - :hi:. Hope you ladies are doing well, and enjoying the holidays.


----------



## sarah55

Hello ladies! :hi:

Grey-so sorry to hear about your granddad :hugs: and happy belated birthday, when was it? Mine was last Friday :thumbup:

New-well done for being so strong for your colleague, not an easy thing to do so you should be really proud of yourself :thumbup: How's that utterly adorable Milo doing?

Love- good luck on catching the egg this month, I agree with Neffie in that a relaxed approach could be just the thing to get you that BFP!!

Lisa- hope you are doing ok and looking forward to the holidays :flower::flower:

Shelleney/Amberyll/Lil/Neffie - ladies how are you all doing?? Hope you are all ok and looking forward to Christmas with your little bundles of joy or bumps :winkwink:

AFM: Having an AMAZING time here in Paradise Island, celebrated my birthday on Friday and now just relaxing by the beach and looking forward to a lovely Xmas here with some friends - am due to ovulate in the next few days and have brought some OPKS with me just to know for sure. Am just so relaxed that dont feel any pressure this month, so lets wait and see :winkwink:


----------



## Anna Purna

:cake: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAYS TO SARAH AND GREY! :cake:

Grey::hugs: So sorry to hear about the passing of your grandfather. How is your family holding up?

Sarah: Wooohoo, Paradise! :coolio: Enjoy relaxing in the sun - I'm so jealous!
Vacation is a great time to TTC; any time we've been out of town, even just going camping, I've always felt more in the mood. Hopefully you catch that egg!

New: You are incredibly brave and a great friend. It's so sad that she had to go through that, but she was lucky to have you there to help her through it.
Yes, let's see some more Milo pics! He's sooooo cute!

Nurse: C'mon, give your DH an early Christmas gift and jump on him! If not for TTC, then for the enjoyment of it. You deserve it! Will you be getting some time off for the holidays?

Lisa & Sam: If you ladies have been checking in, just wanted to let you both know that I'm thinking of you! :friends:

Amber: I had a doggie soul mate as a child - in fact, her name was my first word! When she was put down after being very sick I was devastated. Even today when I see a dog that resembles her, I feel a little pull in my heart. Can't wait to see pics of Grace in her Christmas outfit!

Shell: You must be excited about Freya's first Christmas. Hopefully you'll have lots of pictures to share!

Neffie: How are you feeling? Not long now!!! :happydance:

AFM: Well, 2011 has been a roller coaster year for all of us. Here's to 2012 being the year we all have our wishes come true. :change:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks everyone - I don't feel brave or courageous or feel that I did anything that special. My first thought was for her.

I will upload some more Milo pics I promise. Have only just got back on the internet at home after it being down for nearly a week.

Hi *Anna *- hope everything is well with you and bump. Are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow?

*Sarah *- Paradise Island looks amazing - I had a sneak peak on the internet.

*Neffie *- wow 35 weeks, baby will be here very soon - hope you are keeping well

*Shell *- I have been stalking you all in the PAL thread and Freya is beautiful - you must be so proud.

*Amber *- we always had dogs at home and know how you feel - they are part of the family and when they pass its devastating. Maybe you could get a pal for Grace when she's older? Hugs to gorgeous Grace.

*Grey *- fingers crossed you caught the eggy this month. Didn't realise you got yours after your ectopic. I agree that they take your minds off things though - haven't really given TTC a thought since.

If I actually O'd this month when I had the pains and +OPK, I will be roughly 9/10 dpo today. Not expecting a BFP this month and I'm fine with it. Need to get Milo fully house-trained and maybe start training him a bit as he tends to be a bit wild at times and pleases himself. He doesn't respond to 'No' or any other negative comments yet - just thinks its part of the game :dohh:
He seems to have learnt that he doesn't wee inside but still struggling with the poo's - doesn't seem to be able to hold it for long. When he's got to go, he's got to go :haha: so we have to get him outside quick. So that means that I can't really take my eyes off him for long which is very draining - expecially since I am full of cold and feeling rough.
DH is on early shift so leaves at 5am, I have been getting up with him to spend a couple of hours with Milo before I go to work, so very tired lately :sleep:

Can't believe its Christmas this weekend :xmas6:


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..i hope you feel better soon..and you sound as if you are making accomplishments with milo..i'm still holding out hope for your :bfp: anyway..

sorry been mia..been working and feeling poorly..youngest is on antibiotics for ear infection and respiratory infection..oldest has the same cough but is battling better then youngest..i started feeling even more poorly this morning as the night wore on..my back and neck aches and my throat is sore..i know what's coming...blah

as for ttc..am proud of dh..he's been putting out..lol..twice the day i got +opk, once yesterday and hoping to go again today as i had tons of ewcm last night at work..sorry tmi :blush:..so i don't think i o'd just yet if i'm still having ewcm..:shrug: anyhoo if i don't get a :bfp: it's not from lack of trying..lol
If i don't get back on before Christmas..I"m wishing you all a very merry one..


----------



## GreyGirl

New - Sounds like Milo is keeping you busy! We didn't have the house training issue with my boy because although he came straight from a racing life, they're used to holding it for hours in their kennels. We did have to teach him about stairs though - he was pure bambi at first!

Love - excellent news on the ewcm and the :sex:!!!! You're getting more than I do around +opk time! Lucky thing :D :D Best of luck for this month :)

Well, I'm out this month. Not sure what to make of it. I had a 31 day cycle....the only other time I had one that short was when I was on clomid and ovulated cd17...so either I ovulated same day again, or I ovulated a little later, but had a shorted luteal phase...my luteal phase is normally pretty reliable, so I don't know what's going on!
I also phoned the waiting list and they said they have to aim to get me in before Feb 3rd...hopefully soon then...


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*...sorry to hear you are out and your cycle was perhaps getting itself regulated again???? I glad to hear you have tentative date of feb 3rd...not long now for either of our appts. i didn't get a round of :sex: the day i had ewcm...dh stopped putting out..:haha: but i can't complain he gave some twice on the first +opk day and once the next day and took two days off then went again..so it's over nothing i can do now but pray...hoping i caught the eggy..i posted in your journal also
*new*...any plans for the new year or any resolutions???i posted in your journal too
*lisa/sam*/....haven't heard from you in awhile hoping you are doing ok..and i hope you had a Merry Christmas
*sarah*...hoping your vacation was relaxing and you are enjoying yourself....hope you come back with some wonderful news
:howdy: to our preggo friends and new mommies..hope you are doing well and your Christmas was splendid

afm: I am once again ready to resume my weight watchers and head to the track...i'm ready to feel good again. I expect af either jan 1st or 2nd....who knows...either way my fs appt is getting closer..New year..New beginnings...New HOPE


----------



## Amberyll23

Just wanted to stop in and wish you ladies a wondrous Holiday Season and lots of BFPs for the New Year!!!:dust::dust:

Much love and hugs! :friends:


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies!

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and were spoilt rotten! :hugs:

Grey- sorry to hear the :witch: showed up, but hey 3rd feb isn't that far away and they may even get you in sooner :thumbup:

New - Any news your end??

Love - Fingers crossed that this is your month, you certainly have put in all the work :winkwink: Good luck with weight watchers :thumbup:

Lisa & Sam - Hope you ladies are doing ok, miss you both :hugs:

All the other fab ladies - hope you are still cool :thumbup:

AFM: I got me a +OPK last Wednesday and have been :sex: most of the week. Thankfully we still have another 10 glorious days of our holiday left with plenty of distractions, so no time to think about SS


----------



## neffie

Just wanted to wish everyone *A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!* Hope 2012 brings everyone a lot of joy, happiness, and wonderful memories that include tons of bouncy Femmes Fetales babies! :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Happy New Year x


----------



## shelleney

Happy New Year ladies!

i hope 2012 brings you all your Rainbow babies. you all deserve it so much :dust:
xx


----------



## loveanurse1

Happy New Years everyone..


af got me today...


----------



## GreyGirl

Happy New Year everyone!!!!

Sorry Love :hugs: 

I phoned the waiting list again today....and they said the surgeon is behind on his December waiting list so it's unlikely I'll get in til February at least :cry:


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey...not much more i can say except i 'm sorry you are having to continue to wait


----------



## sarah55

Morning ladies!!

Grey- sorry to hear the appt is not as soon as you'd hoped for- fingers crossed he'll see you in the beginning of Feb which is only a few weeks away :thumbup:

Love- ahhh man was really hoping this was your month, a couple more weeks and then you'll be good to try again :hugs:

Everyone else hey!! Hope you're all good

AFM- last day of holiday today and boy what a way to finish it........I got me a :bfp: !!!!! Have done two tests to make sure, happy, scared, excited!! Xxx


----------



## grandbleu

*CONGRATULATIONS*!!! *Sarah55* ​
*Sarah* - What a great way to start the new year!!! Very happy for you and your OH! :dust: ps. you look so summery in your avatar! 

I wish you all many new babes in 2012!:flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats Sarah...guess the holiday did the trick...a H&H nine months to you...:wohoo: :headspin:


----------



## kizzyt

Yay, congrats Sarah!! (I also like your avatar!!) xxx


----------



## neffie

Grey/Love - Sorry to hear that the witch arrived. Not long now until your appointments (Grey, I hope you get one for Feb!). :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Sarah - :happydance: *CONGRATS!!!!!!* :yipee: That's wonderful news! What a way to start off the New Year. Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :) Hope this is only the start of many more :bfp:s to come for all the lovely gals on this thread. And I concur on the avatar pic. Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Amberyll23

:happydance::yipee:CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!!! :happydance::yipee:

So very happy for you! What a great start to 2012, H&H 9 months hun!!!


Grey/Love/New/Lisa/Sam-- Keeping my fx'd for your 2012 babies!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay congrats sarah55.. happy and healthy 9 months to you.. 

Anyone hear from Anna lately.. or did i just miss her posts.. 

Hope Jan is your lukcy month Love.. and only a couple more weeks till you see the FS.. :)

Grey hope you get in to see the dr in feb.. must be so aggravating.. 

New hope your doing well...

Sam hope your well too..


----------



## grandbleu

*Lil* - Funny I was wondering about *Anna P *as well and found her on another thread and all is well from what I read there - I wrote her a message on her page and happy that her pregnancy is going well.


----------



## lisa_2010

hi ladies! happy new year! i had to register again cuz i couldnt get into my other acct. I am 11dpo and if my temp goes up tomorrow I will test :thumbup:

congrats sarah on your bfp :hugs: way to start off the new year!

sam: I am so sorry you are going through this again. it just isnt fair :nope: :hugs: :hugs:

love, sorry the witch got you :hugs: :hugs:

grey :wave: hope youre doing well :hugs:

:hi: preggo and mommy buddies :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck* lisa*..did you do relaxed approach or iui??i hope for more good news for you..i may be picking your brain on iui if that is what the dr suggests to me on the 23rd..i am completely and utterly scared and anxious..
i have started having hot flashes the last month and a half and my paranoid mind thinks my hormones are dying..only have one ovary..what if i'm going into early menopause??yikes..this waiting for test results stinks...i know the sa results and my hsg results but need my bw results...waiting blows:grr:
*sarah*..forgot to ask...did you ss at all ???
*new,grey,sam, lisa*...please dear God help us too:) find some sticky :dust: too


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Congratulations Sarah - our first 2012 BFP - fantastic news! *:happydance::yipee::headspin:

Nice to see posts from our PAL & MAL's too :hi: everyone! Miss you all here now - I do pop over to PAL thread and keep up but don't post much there :blush:

:hi: Lisa - welcome back, we missed you :hugs:

I think I am due to O :yipee:, opks are getting darker and am getting lots of twinges on both sides. If I O Saturday, that will be a perfect 28 day cycle assuming AF comes 14 days after that.
I didn't get AF last month but the AF pains led me to believe Christmas Day would have been CD1 and I have been counting it as such.
I just wish AF would show her ugly face as its now been about 14 weeks since my ERPC and not a sniff of the evil :witch:


----------



## lisa_2010

i took the relaxed approached. no iuis, meds or anything. I O'd on xmas day :thumbup: the waiting sucks. i hope your bw comes back great :hugs:

new, fxed you O soon :hugs: sorry you havent had af yet. have you spoken to your doc about prescribing you something to bring af on?


----------



## loveanurse1

i agree *new*..it feels like old times with everyone popping on..it gets quiet in here with only a few of us still chugging on ttc..i feel like that kids song . "the farmer and the dell" and i think of the last verse "the cheese stands alone, the cheese stands alone, hi ho the dairy o the cheese stands alone" i know i am not alone but am quite afraid i just might be..YIKES


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Sarah - that's fabulous news!!! 

Nice to see so many posts, Love is right, there's only a few of us left and it does get quiet. Sometimes I'm just too depressed about it all to post, but I do read pretty much every day. I just wish they'd get it done. This will be my last cycle before the op (I've thought this several times so might not be...) and I can't help thinking of dying on the table or not getting pregnant after it all and I'm just thinking about everything all the time :( Why can't I be a Mum already? It's my turn :( My angel baby would have been 1 last month, I thought I'd at least be pregnant by then...so many of my friends are having babies in the next couple of months. I'm supposed to be going to a reunion of 5 of us girls...out of us 3 will be pregnant, but all but me will be Mothers - they'll all be talking about a life I don't have any may never :( 
Sorry for negativity, just feeling sorry for my barren self right now :(


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: grey...i am continuing to pray for you too


----------



## shelleney

Congratulations Sarah!!!!!! :happydance:
I hope your bean stays sticky!
:dust:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Grey, Love, Lisa, New and Sam :hugs:
xx


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone :hi:

Just wanted to say thank you so much for your kind words of support- it means so much to me! Am home from hols, and having had a mammoth sleep am now ready to go back to work and daily life. I don't think in all honesty either me or my DH can still believe I'm pregnant (we have done 4 tests now!!) I was so set for another few months of trying that I can't believe I'm going to be that lucky- I am also remembering my last MMC and how cruel that was so guess being in denial is easier for now. We have decided not to tell anyone, well except you lovely girls, and wait till all the scans show it's going ok. My consultant has recommended that I have an early scan at 7 weeks done so will get that arranged for a few weeks time-but once again thank you all, it is sooooo nice to know that you girls are here no matter what and that at least I had someone to share my happy news with :thumbup:

Love- totally normal to be worrying about everything, god knows I was this past year, but you've got a few more days until O day and hopefully you won't be needing that appt. Even if you do need it, you'll be moving in a more positive direction and there is nothing better than hearing a consultant giving you the much needed answers you want to hear. As for me SS, can't say I did, being on holiday proved a much needed distraction. Also there really wasn't anything to SS, I was convinced AF was coming as had twinges a couple of days before it was due and then had an emotional melt down the same night so thought it was all over. Still have no symptoms to spot, guess that's why I am in denial.

Grey- :hugs: I hope you are ok, if it makes you feel any better I had a big old cry on the operating table minutes before my hysteroscopy- the consultant had to hold my hand and calm me down as I was so scared and worried about everything! Waiting for any appt sucks, especially when they are so important to you- but like is said to Love, you are moving in the right direction, it might not feel like it now but you are xx

Lisa- any news?? Did you test?? :thumbup:

New- good luck on the OPKS- I agree with Lisa and going on my own experience, after 3 months of no AF I went to the doctor and she gave me Progesterone, worth a try.


----------



## NewToAllThis

lisa_2010 said:


> i took the relaxed approached. no iuis, meds or anything. I O'd on xmas day :thumbup: the waiting sucks. i hope your bw comes back great :hugs:
> 
> new, fxed you O soon :hugs: sorry you havent had af yet. have you spoken to your doc about prescribing you something to bring af on?

Haven't been to the docs yet Lisa - they wouldn't give me anything last time and said it would come when it was ready (which it did)
I'm starting to run out of patience now though so am considering a return visit.



loveanurse1 said:


> i agree *new*..it feels like old times with everyone popping on..it gets quiet in here with only a few of us still chugging on ttc..i feel like that kids song . "the farmer and the dell" and i think of the last verse "the cheese stands alone, the cheese stands alone, hi ho the dairy o the cheese stands alone" i know i am not alone but am quite afraid i just might be..YIKES

I know, I've been looking forward to coming on and seeing lots of new posts from old friends :hugs:



GreyGirl said:


> Congratulations Sarah - that's fabulous news!!!
> 
> Nice to see so many posts, Love is right, there's only a few of us left and it does get quiet. Sometimes I'm just too depressed about it all to post, but I do read pretty much every day. I just wish they'd get it done. This will be my last cycle before the op (I've thought this several times so might not be...) and I can't help thinking of dying on the table or not getting pregnant after it all and I'm just thinking about everything all the time :( Why can't I be a Mum already? It's my turn :( My angel baby would have been 1 last month, I thought I'd at least be pregnant by then...so many of my friends are having babies in the next couple of months. I'm supposed to be going to a reunion of 5 of us girls...out of us 3 will be pregnant, but all but me will be Mothers - they'll all be talking about a life I don't have any may never :(
> Sorry for negativity, just feeling sorry for my barren self right now :(

Sorry you are feeling down Grey - if its any consolation, I feel the same.
Please let it all out, don't be ashamed for what you are feeling - we are all here to listen and offer our help and support :hugs:



shelleney said:


> Grey, Love, Lisa, New and Sam :hugs:
> xx

:hi: Shell. Hope you and Freya are well :flower:



sarah55 said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you so much for your kind words of support- it means so much to me! Am home from hols, and having had a mammoth sleep am now ready to go back to work and daily life. I don't think in all honesty either me or my DH can still believe I'm pregnant (we have done 4 tests now!!) I was so set for another few months of trying that I can't believe I'm going to be that lucky- I am also remembering my last MMC and how cruel that was so guess being in denial is easier for now. We have decided not to tell anyone, well except you lovely girls, and wait till all the scans show it's going ok. My consultant has recommended that I have an early scan at 7 weeks done so will get that arranged for a few weeks time-but once again thank you all, it is sooooo nice to know that you girls are here no matter what and that at least I had someone to share my happy news with :thumbup:
> 
> Love- totally normal to be worrying about everything, god knows I was this past year, but you've got a few more days until O day and hopefully you won't be needing that appt. Even if you do need it, you'll be moving in a more positive direction and there is nothing better than hearing a consultant giving you the much needed answers you want to hear. As for me SS, can't say I did, being on holiday proved a much needed distraction. Also there really wasn't anything to SS, I was convinced AF was coming as had twinges a couple of days before it was due and then had an emotional melt down the same night so thought it was all over. Still have no symptoms to spot, guess that's why I am in denial.
> 
> Grey- :hugs: I hope you are ok, if it makes you feel any better I had a big old cry on the operating table minutes before my hysteroscopy- the consultant had to hold my hand and calm me down as I was so scared and worried about everything! Waiting for any appt sucks, especially when they are so important to you- but like is said to Love, you are moving in the right direction, it might not feel like it now but you are xx
> 
> Lisa- any news?? Did you test?? :thumbup:
> 
> New- good luck on the OPKS- I agree with Lisa and going on my own experience, after 3 months of no AF I went to the doctor and she gave me Progesterone, worth a try.

Congrats again Sarah (that's my name too!)
What are you now? How long til 7 weeks? Is it ticker time yet?

Yes, I agree going to the docs is worth a try. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Anna Purna

HAPPY 2012 EVERYONE!!! :drunk:

Sorry I've been MIA, but I went to N.S. to visit family and friends from the 23rd til the 3rd, then had my mom here visiting all week. So, no time at all for BnB.
Missed you all!

I was very excited to check my threads and see 31 BFPs! Which means...

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS SARAH!!! :wohoo:
So happy for you! I know these first couple of months can be scary, so hang in there and try to enjoy it. How are you feeling?

I need to go back through the thread and read up on how everyone else is, but I just wanted to stop by and let everyone know that I'm doing well.
I'll post a bump picture on the PAL thread in a few minutes.

Love you all!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

19 weeks already, holy cow anna...you are moving right along..lovely pic btw


----------



## lisa_2010

hi ladies, just wanted to update and say that my temp on saturday was still above the coverline so tested right away and lo and behold :bfp: but sadly, it wasnt meant to be as i started spotting brown blood sunday morning which turned redder and heavier. another chemical pregnancy :cry: Im so torn and feeling exhausted about this whole TTC journey but I refuse to give up. 

anna so happy to hear from you :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## lisa_2010

ooops double post!


----------



## grandbleu

*Lisa* - :hugs: So incredibly sorry...never give up on something you want...I know it's a hard journey...Will you get some help as to why the pregnancy didn't stick?


----------



## sarah55

Lisa - :hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so very sorry, I have no idea what to say right now, just know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh Lisa, no - I'm so sorry :cry:
Don't know what else to say :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Double post :blush:


----------



## lilrojo

Lisa so sorry to hear.. are you going to do anything to find out what keeps causing the mc's i know you have done the iui stuff.. hope you can get some answers..


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa* ..big :hugs: to you..I don't know how this will sound but i hope they can find an easy fix to help you hold on to your beanies,,,maybe you need progesterone supplements right off the rip.. and one small thing ..you know your body is still working that you can get pregnant and that is half the battle. :hug: Not much in the way of helping you emotionally right now but i just wanted you to know that we are here and I am very much sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## neffie

Lisa - So sorry to hear that. :( I agree with the other ladies...are you going to get some answers as to why this is happening? Like Love said, it might be something as simple as getting on progesterone. I really hope you'll be back with your forever BFP soon. Sending huge :hugs: your way.


----------



## loveanurse1

neffie i can't believe you are 38 + weeks already....wow...are you getting excited??


----------



## neffie

Love - Sometimes I can't quite believe it myself...time really did fly by! Yes, we're very excited, thanks for asking. OH even more so I think....he normally is very patient with things, but not this time around. :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

So sorry Lisa :hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

Lisa--:hugs: I am so sorry hun. I really hope they are able to help you find answers so you are able to hold your pregnancies. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I hope it is something simple like Love has stated. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*Neffie*..i will be looking forward to seeing pics of you holding your precious girl along with the other new mommies photos..it gives me hope
:howdy: to everyone
*lisa* i hope you are doing ok


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi:

How you all doing??? Hope you don't mind me still lurking round here, as don't feel ready to move over to the next thread- still terrified something's going to go wrong. Sending you all lots of love xx

Lisa- hope you're ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies...

Hope your all doing well.. Sending you all lovely ladies as much sticky baby dust as i can..


----------



## loveanurse1

*sarah* we don't mind..it gets quiet in here as we dwindle down in numbers..we like the company..
*lil..*thanks for the dust
hoping everyone is doing ok...:howdy:

i'm continuing on my trek to run a 5k..i can run/walk 3-4miles without any problems but running straight through is tough...i'm out of shape..but today i did 2miles without stopping..i was a snail but i did it:happydance:..


----------



## neffie

loveanurse1 said:


> *Neffie*..i will be looking forward to seeing pics of you holding your precious girl along with the other new mommies photos..it gives me hope

Love - I'm sure that it will be your turn very soon, along with all the other lovely gals on this thread who are still waiting. :hugs: It is anything but easy to see others get pregnant and move on...I went through that myself. But I just know that each of your turns will come....it has to! 

Great job on the running! It doesn't matter how long it took you to get done...you crossed the finish line, and that's what matters. :thumbup:


----------



## GreyGirl

Course we don't mind Sarah, stay as long as you like :)
It does get quiet here and those of us still TTC have off-days and days we just don't feel up to posting. I've had a few recently. Phoned waiting list again and name's not even on the list yet for January and no news on February :( Also, I've been having a VERY dry spell 'in bed' and so my confidence has gone down as well as being upset in general about no positive opk yet and other stuff. FINALLY got some :sex: this morning and had some ewcm last night, so maybe we got there just in time, I don't know until opk later. So basically, yeah :S 
How are all my ttc buddies and preggo friends doing? :hugs:


----------



## sarah55

Wow go you Love!! I don't think I could even run down the road, let alone a 5k run- so you should feel really proud of yourself!! When's the actual run??

Thanks Grey, nice to know I can still be amongst you lot. Boo for the waiting for your appt, keep pestering them until they have enough and will have to squeeze you on the list somewhere ;) Let's hope you get that + OPK soon.

I'm doing ok, no symptoms..... apart from backache! Got so worried until I spoke to my doctor. She said that it perfectly normal not to have any symptoms yet and that I may not get any. I'm waiting for a call next week from the EPU to book me in for an early scan- soooooooo unbelievably nervous xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

neffie said:


> Love - Sometimes I can't quite believe it myself...time really did fly by! Yes, we're very excited, thanks for asking. OH even more so I think....he normally is very patient with things, but not this time around. :winkwink:

Hey Neffie - nearly there. How are you feeling? Can't wait to hear the news that your LO is here safe and sound :hugs:



Amberyll23 said:


> Lisa--:hugs: I am so sorry hun. I really hope they are able to help you find answers so you are able to hold your pregnancies. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I hope it is something simple like Love has stated. :hugs:

Hi Amber :hi:
Thanks for popping in, we love to see you back here cheering us on :hugs:



sarah55 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> How you all doing??? Hope you don't mind me still lurking round here, as don't feel ready to move over to the next thread- still terrified something's going to go wrong. Sending you all lots of love xx
> 
> Lisa- hope you're ok :hugs::hugs:

Please stay Sarah, we'd love to have you stick around :hugs:



lilrojo said:


> Hey ladies...
> 
> Hope your all doing well.. Sending you all lovely ladies as much sticky baby dust as i can..

Hey Logan,

Hope you and baby are doing well. Your bump looks fab (I do sneak a peak at the PAL thread and keep up with you all)
Is McKenna getting excited to have a brother or sister?



loveanurse1 said:


> *sarah* we don't mind..it gets quiet in here as we dwindle down in numbers..we like the company..
> *lil..*thanks for the dust
> hoping everyone is doing ok...:howdy:
> 
> i'm continuing on my trek to run a 5k..i can run/walk 3-4miles without any problems but running straight through is tough...i'm out of shape..but today i did 2miles without stopping..i was a snail but i did it:happydance:..

I'm very envious that you can do all that running and its a great way to get fit. Keep up the good work :hugs:



GreyGirl said:


> Course we don't mind Sarah, stay as long as you like :)
> It does get quiet here and those of us still TTC have off-days and days we just don't feel up to posting. I've had a few recently. Phoned waiting list again and name's not even on the list yet for January and no news on February :( Also, I've been having a VERY dry spell 'in bed' and so my confidence has gone down as well as being upset in general about no positive opk yet and other stuff. FINALLY got some :sex: this morning and had some ewcm last night, so maybe we got there just in time, I don't know until opk later. So basically, yeah :S
> How are all my ttc buddies and preggo friends doing? :hugs:

Hi Grey :hi:
Sorry you've not no news yet about your procedure, its frustrating I bet.
Lets hope the :sex: does the trick for you :hugs:



sarah55 said:


> Wow go you Love!! I don't think I could even run down the road, let alone a 5k run- so you should feel really proud of yourself!! When's the actual run??
> 
> Thanks Grey, nice to know I can still be amongst you lot. Boo for the waiting for your appt, keep pestering them until they have enough and will have to squeeze you on the list somewhere ;) Let's hope you get that + OPK soon.
> 
> I'm doing ok, no symptoms..... apart from backache! Got so worried until I spoke to my doctor. She said that it perfectly normal not to have any symptoms yet and that I may not get any. I'm waiting for a call next week from the EPU to book me in for an early scan- soooooooo unbelievably nervous xx

How many weeks are you now Sarah? Are you feeling brave enough to do a ticker yet?


*Lisa *- thinking of you. Hope you are doing ok. Please come back, we can support and help you :hugs:


*AFM *- nothing exciting to say really. AF due this week (if she shows).
If not, I'm planning a trip to the docs as its been over 14 weeks since my ERPC and I'm getting frustrated.
My opk this time didn't go positive (if it did, I missed it) so not expecting a BFP as we didn't really have any :sex: either.


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all..took the day off from running..will get on it tomorrow..i was feeling very sluggish this morning...
*sarah*... I'm going to try to do the 5k run in March for Mcguire's irish pub run...i'm not so conerned with how fast i do it just that i'm getting back in to shape. I did weigh in this today..last week i only lost a lb..166.lbs last sunday....today i weighed in at 162...i can't believe it..i lost 4lbs in one week..i'm super excited..:happydance: as for the lack of symptoms..i had them where they came and went....hope you get your scan soon
I just tested my +opk yesterday and it wasn't quite positve but i have dh out getting some from the dollar store..we have been just having fun with the :sex: nothing stressful.
*Grey*, i'm glad you are getting in some bd. I'm sorry to hear you have no appt yet...I hope that it's your month
*New*..you are very brave..i haven't any courage to go over to the Pal thread. I want to but just can't seem to muster the courage to go visiting.
*neffie*..we will be watching for the updates..any day now really for you


----------



## sarah55

New- I'm coming up to 6 weeks, way too much of a scardy cat to do a ticker, don't want to jinx anything ;) Hope you get some news soon, whether it be a +OPK, the :witch: arrives or the doctor can guide you in the right direction :thumbup:

Love- 4lbs woo hoo!! :happydance: Well done you!! Fingers crossed you'll be getting your +OPk soon too :thumbup:

Lisa- hope youre ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey ladies..

Love wow that is great that your running and getting back into shape.. nice to have something to take our minds of everything else.. I loved running too, still do but havent been on my treadmill for a long time... cant wait to jump back on.. Keep at it and we are all proud that your planning to do a 5K.. I agree i dont think i could run that far, i mostly ran 1-2 miles.. lol and well done on the weight loss.. 4lbs in one week is great..:) fxed too that this is your month.. :)

Grey yay for getting some bding in and i too would be very frustrated and almost defeated with the drs.. seems a bit crazy you still have no date or no answers.. hope they get you on that list very soon..

Sarah hope you can get in for a scan really soon.. 1st tri is the worst.. and its okay to have no symptoms.. they will hit you later im sure.. or any day now.. :)

New I am doing well thank you.. and i think mckenna is getting excited but dont think she really understand it.. has fun helping get things ready but we will see how things go after the baby is here.. Hope af or a bfp comes already.. if not hope the dr will do something so af can start and you can get back to normal.. 14 weeks i a long time to wait.. 

Lisa/Sam I hope you are both doing well.. we miss you both..


----------



## Anna Purna

Lisa: :hugs: So sorry, hon. I hope you're feeling OK and taking good care of yourself. We're all here if you need to vent. :hugs:

Sorry everyone. I'll try to find time to get on here and leave a proper message for everyone very soon. Love you!


----------



## loveanurse1

anna..you look lovely..i can't believe you are 20 wks already


----------



## shelleney

So sorry Lisa :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Hey Ladies. I still pop in regularly to see how you're getting on. I just often dont have the time to post. Thinking of you all
xx


----------



## lisa_2010

hi ladies! thanks for the support :hugs: :hugs: Im doing much better this time than the last time. i was a mess then but Im handling this loss very well :hugs:
I think my eggies are not good quality and thats the reason why they dont stick. I was taking loads of vitamins so hopefully one day one of my eggy will stick :hugs: Im done spotting and Im now having ewcm.... do you think i could be Oing? :shrug: idk. gonna dtd tonight just in case...
hope ur all doing well :hugs: thanks so much for thinking of me :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Anna *- when do you have your anomaly scan, must be soon if not already? (sorry if I missed details).

*Grey *- hope you are keeping upbeat about TTC, draining isn't it? I must admit I'm feeling it at the moment. Are you in TWW yet?

:hi: *Lil *- bless mckenna, bet she will be in awe of that little baby when you bring him/her home, how cute.

*Sarah *- yay for ticker :happydance: I understand you don't feel confident so well done for being brave and doing one. Hope you and babybean are continuing to do well :flower:

*Shell *- thanks for stopping by and commenting. We realise you don't have lots of time on your hands and we know you are still here rooting for us and we appreciate it :hugs:
Freya is gorgeous by the way and growing fast.

*Lisa *- glad you are coping ok - I dealt with my 2nd better I think. Not sure why but I did. So fingers crossed you remain positive. Carry on with the vits and keep that hope :thumbup:

*As for me:-*
Still no bloody :witch: I have finally caved in and made that docs appointment. Its Tuesday morning. I have been having cramps for the last two days and a kind of pressure feeling. Not sure what that is but its uncomfortable. And I think my ovaries have been hurting too, its quite similar to O pain and hurts when I bear down (like when going to the toilet)
Am going to explain to the doc that enough is enough and I want something done. I think I have been patient enough... its been 15 weeks since the ERPC.

Not sure what she can or will do to be honest but I am going to tell her its been 2 and a half years since we started trying and roughly takes a year between BFP's, so as Im 37 next month, I don't feel like I have the privilege of time being on my side.

She didn't seem too concerned after my 1st m/c as my periods are still regular, but now I am after something being done.

Wish me luck as I don't think I will get anywhere without a struggle (seems like a pattern to my life!)

Good job I have Milo to keep me busy and to give me something to cuddle :cloud9:


----------



## loveanurse1

*lisa* glad you are doing better////
*new*..i am happy you are going for that appt ..i hope you can finagle fs from them..
*thanks to the lovely ladies still stopping by*grey...how goes the tww??
*sarah*..how you feeling
:howdy: to anyone i missed
*afm*..short and sweet off to bed..will get on properly later...


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks New, hoping she doesnt say he/she can go back now.. :)


----------



## neffie

Lisa - Good to hear from you again. It's quite possible that you might be getting ready to O, so it's definitely not a bad idea to DTD for safe measure. Are you going to look into the possibility of getting your eggs checked out? It definitely wouldn't hurt asking the question...

New - Said this on the other thread as well, but I think making that appt was a good move on your part. :thumbup: I hope they're able to figure out what's going on, and perhaps could give you something to bring on AF. In the meantime, I hope all the signs you're having bring on the :witch: before your appointment.

Grey - Where are you in your cycle?

Love - Your appointment is on Monday, right? Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.

Sarah - Nice ticker! :winkwink: It sure took me a while before I could muster up the courage to get mine up. Being PAL sure did a number on me. :wacko: Good luck for your upcoming scan....exciting times!


----------



## Anna Purna

New: 15 weeks is too long, so you're absolutely right to see someone about it. Have any doctors asked you to go in for a checkup or anything? I swear, after a MC it's like we're completely forgotten about. Like, get over it and try again. Grrrrr! :growlmad:
Do you think you'll look into IVF or other fertility aids? 

Lisa: Glad to hear you're doing well. :hugs:
I'm sorry you think that there's something wrong with your eggies. Have you thought about getting your eggs tested? Can that be done??? I don't know...:blush:
If you've got EWCM, and you're ready to get back on that horse, then get to it! :sex: :bunny:

Love: Hooray, your FS appointment is just around the corner! :happydance: How are you doing?

Grey: You're in the TWW, then? Best of luck this cycle!!!

Sara: Nice ticker! I know how you feel, like putting one on your account is a big curse or something. It took me sooooo long to feel like I wasn't cursing myself with everything I did and felt. I know it's so hard to do, but try to enjoy this time. You deserve it! 

:hi: Hello to anyone I might have missed.

AFM: Anomaly scan booked for February 1st. Eeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Yay Anna.. :) So happy for you.. your def finding out the gender right.. cant wait to hear :)

Hope your all well.. will post more tomorrow..


----------



## GreyGirl

I have no idea where I am in my cycle, no clear ovulation opk and no ewcm to shout home about...trying to lose weight but failing and just not having fun right now. Got that reunion tomorrow with all my friends (over half there will be pregnant) and just struggling. Hope you're all doing better!
Keep cuddling Milo New, I love my doggy cuddles :D


----------



## loveanurse1

morning all..have been working and honestly thankful to be able to keep my mind occupied until my fs appt on monday..

*grey*..i'm sorry about your cycles and everything you are going through..it's so difficult to want the help and can't get it the way you need.
*lisa*..i also have the same fear as you..i think it's my eggys that have no good quality to them..my dh's sa as i told you all before was outstanding..can you have a positive opk every month and still not ovulate???and have regular cycles and not ovulate????i will get these questions answered on monday i guess
*anna*...anomaly scan..:wohoo:..can't wait to see them..and find out your baby's gender

*neffie*..i can't believe any day now for our baby girl to make her appearance..
*lil..*you aren't far behind neffie..i can't believe how fast time goes
*new*..i hope the cramps yield the :witch: visit for you before that appt but then again...they will have to do something if it doesn't
:howdy: to all our visiting mommies


afm..i feel ovary pain today...the kind i was getting from my cyst..hurts a bit..but what can i do..
my fs just called and set my appt earlier to 815 am..so i have to rearrange with the sitter..boy do i hope they can watch my 4yrold..i so don't want to have to take her to this kind of an appt..
i am scared of the results being unexplained fertility as what is the treatment for that???i'm scared they'll say..you have no eggs or that there is NO chance of me concieving ever again..to which i'll have to say take it all out..the uterus, the ovary all of it...i'm just plain scared.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi ladies!

sarah--absolutely love the ticker! :thumbup: hope you are doing well!

anna--good luck with your scan on the first!I bet you are excited to find out the gender of your little bean!

new--I am glad you made the appointment, it is certainly time for some answers for you and hopefully they can give you something to jump start your cycles again. 

lisa--glad to hear you are doing well, an I agree with Neffie--I say go ahead and get some babydancing in just in case you are "o"ing. Keeping my fx'd for you and hope you get an eggy that sticks!

grey--:hugs: so sorry to read what you are going through hun. I really hope you get the help you need soon hun. I am pulling for you! I also hope that your reunion goes better than anticipated, I know it will be hard. 

love--:hugs: Oh hun, I will be thinking about you on Monday and hope that your appointment gives you good answers, not bad. I know you are scared, but I am so hopeful that they will be able to help get you to your 2012 baby! Never give up hope!!

much love and sticky dust to you all :hugs::dust:


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies :hi:

Thanks for all your lovely words of support, it's so great to read :) Yes get me, I went and got a ticker!! Scan booked in for next Friday, crapping myself but trying to stay optimistic.... Having a few symptoms but nothing to write home about so lucky I guess?

Lisa- so lovely to see you back on here and in good spirits. I have thought about you lots and pray that you catch the eggy soon

New- hurrah for getting the docs appt. You should mention progesterone, see if they'll give you that to kick start your AF. That's what they did with me, it should work, if it doesn't then ask them to investigate the possibility of Ashermans :thumbup:

Love- wow Monday, that's come round quick!! It's so normal to be worried, but you'll feel much better for having someone give you answers and be able to guide you in the right direction- and hopefully get you back on track for some babies :)

Grey- oh Hun, so sorry to hear things arent great for you- I'm sure your +OPK is just around the corner and then you'll feel better knowing where you are in your cycle :hugs::hugs: I hope you enjoy your reunion, sometimes they don't turn out to be as bad as we thought they might xx


Anna- woo hoo on your scan- exciting times!!!

Neffie/Lil/Amberyll- how are you all doing ?? Sending lots of love to you all xx


----------



## loveanurse1

it seems as if a few of us have some exciting appt's coming up,..
*sarah* :wohoo: for your scan..i know you must be just as nervously excited as me and how i feel for my upcoming appt....i know an u/s will never be the same for me after these last years results of cysts and then my mm/c and finding no h/b's with my twins...but i am excited for you and can't wait and i just seen your ticker ...love it..i think you and baby are going to be great
*grey*..i have to agree with sarah...sometimes we dread the thought of some visits or outings and they go better than expected whereas when we are excited and anticipate a great adventure they can be a let down if it's not what we imagined...good luck to you with your reunion..


----------



## sarah55

I hear you on the scan thing Love, after my MMC I don't think waiting for any scan will be the same again, can't get excited and I'm terrified there'll be no heartbeat again.......so I'll do you a deal, we go into our appts with high hopes and lots of PMA ok??!! Xx


----------



## Amberyll23

sarah--what you are feeling is completely normal.

I went in to every u/s with Grace (and I was getting one a week by the end due to my GD) with a mix of anxiety, fear and anticipation. I always looked so forward to seeing little Grace on that screen, but was always terrified that they would tell me something was wrong. I always waited until I saw her heartbeat and heard the tech say "fluid looks good", before I breathed a sigh of relief and enjoyed the rest of the exam.

I don't think any woman who has suffered a loss will ever go into an exam with that blissful ignorance we all once had. I know I never will. 

All you can do is fill up on as much positive energy as you can and focus on seeing your growing little peanut!! Please keep us posted, I will be thinking of you hun!! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

we will do that sarah..pma...pma..pma....just keep reminding me of that mon morning..:haha:


----------



## sparkle

Hi ladies,
stopping by to send you all some love...
Sarah- well done on putting up your ticker, I still panic every time they look for Apple Alices hb, I dont think I'll relax until I have her in my arms... Good Luck x

New- I hope they can give you some answers soon :hugs:

Love- Good luck on monday x

Grey- Thinking of you x

Thinking of you all ladies xxx


----------



## shelleney

Love - good luck for Monday. I will be thinking of you

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Sarah-beautiful ticker.. yay for celebrating no matter how terrified you are.. I agree with you and all the ladies I go to every appt waiting for the worst.. you would think feeling baby move would get arid of all that worry.. but i agree too that your baby will be doing great.. :) (PMA)

Love good luck for tomorrow.. Hope your appt goes well and you can get some answers and a plan for your forever baby.. 

New hope your appt goes well and you can get a proper af already.. cant believe they make you wait so long.. 

Grey thinking of you.. hope you get your appt soon and the reunion goes well..

Anna-getting excited for your scan yet.. I loved the 20 week one.. so detailed and amazing.. :)

Hi to anyone i missed.. always thinking of you all and praying for you all to get your sticky bfps and forever babies.. I know you all will, just hope sooner than later.. Sending you love and hugs..

AFM-still hanging in there.. contractions on and off with cramps.. but as long as baby stays in im okay.. :) Next appt is Feb 1st so we will see where i am then.. Going to try to pack my bags been putting that off.. and put away laundry.. and rest.. as its icky outside today.. freezing rain till tomorrow.. blah


----------



## sarah55

Good luck today Love- remember PMA :) xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck today Love. Will be thinking about you and praying for good news xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

On way to Dr appt on phone will update when get home thanks for well wishes scared to say the least


----------



## neffie

Love - Thinking of you. Good luck! Hope all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Thinking of you Love. Let us know how you get on :hugs:
xx


----------



## sparkle

Thinking of you love :hugs:


----------



## grandbleu

Good luck *Love*! :flower:


----------



## loveanurse1

gosh *neffie*...i was hoping you were popping on to let us know you had your little bean..are you getting uncomfortable yet??
*sparkle* ..so glad to hear from you..can't believe you are 38wks..any day now for you too..
here's a question for you both...are you planning on having more and how soon would you try???
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT..I WAS VERY NERVOUS THAT IT WOULD BE BAD NEWS...BUT IT WASN'T REALLY...
.*here's the scoop*all my b/w was normal..i had 5follies on my remaining ovary he said it should be six but they were measuring different so he relooked at the scan and said no he was counting six so it was good, ...my labs::::amh,fsh,lh,prolactin,thryoid...all normal..my u/s normal except two very small fibroids that are no where near the uterine lining, the hsg was great...so although he never came out and said it ..it's just as we suspected...*UNEXPLAINED*.....he gave us some lifestyle changes to try like eating more fruits and veggies and my dh going from 20beers to less a week...which is like 3 cans a night when he undwinds..now he is cutting it back alot..which...tbh..the s/a didn't show anything negaitive..so who knows how it's really affecting things...
he gave us several options...one being wait 3-6more months to see if we can conceive on our own...to which we declined and he said he would rather us not do as i'm not getting any younger...so he offered ways to enhance our chances....clomid with u/s measurements and b/w to ensure ovulation....and injectables....which are more expensive ...which we didn't hesitate to state lets go with the cheaper route...so when af starts...i have to call and schedule my u/s and get my clomid script..he said, "who knows, maybe you'll be pregnant and not need it"..and he said i have normal regular cycles.
so that 's my story...nothing more or less...completely "UNEXPLAINED" although he did say that our chances are good as we have two children and have been pregnant before....so that 's the plan
af should be here on the 28th.. so we wait for the :witch: it's always a wait for the :witch:


----------



## loveanurse1

thanks everyone who has been journying with me every month..it's difficult time to go through but with people who know you and connect you it makes it easier..so i want to thank you all for being there during our ups and downs..


----------



## lilrojo

Happy to hear you have a plan Love.. and that everything came back great.. it does stink that its unexplained, but at least you know all is fine keeping everything crossed that clomid will be the trick that does it for you.. 

Hope your all doing well.. Think of you all a lot and wishing the best for you all.


----------



## sarah55

Yay Love! :happydance: That's great news and certainly all seems really positive! I'm glad he agrees not to wait to TTC on your own and how nice that you have a plan in action- go you and your OH!! xxx


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad nothing sinister Love :hugs: I hope things start going up for you now :dust:


----------



## neffie

Love - Glad to hear that your appointment was positive. :thumbup: It's nice that your FS is giving you other options rather than to just wait for a couple of months and to keep trying as you have in the past.

I was hoping as well to make an announcement by now, but looks like my little diva is a little too comfortable in my tummy. Believe it or not, I'm not in any discomfort....it's the not knowing, and having to play the waiting game that's killing me. :hissy: As for having more children, we would like to have another one but not right away. The plan is to wait for a couple of years. But then again, time continues to tick away, so we'll see if that changes anything down the road.


----------



## loveanurse1

good luck tomorrow New..i have every faith that you will get some answers to what's going on. :hugs: and much :dust:


----------



## neffie

New - Glad to hear that your appointment went well, and they are helping you get some answers. :hug:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Neffie - you beat me to it :haha:
Only had time to update my journal this morning before I went to work.

Doc agrees that its not right to wait this long for AF so she's sending me for an ultrasound to check my uterus and ovaries.
I should get that appointment through in the next couple of weeks.

She will also refer me to fertility clinic if not pregnant by August/September. Go back to her for bloods then and she will refer me at beginning of Oct which will be a year since m/c. Can't refer me before,then. NHS rules!


----------



## shelleney

Love - glad to hear there is nothing medically wrong with you. That's positive (although "unexplained infertility" must be so annoying).
And its great that you have a plan of action! i hope the clomid works for you, and you get your BFP very soon. Good luck! :dust:

New - glad to hear your GP was supportive and proactive. Good luck for your future appointment.

xx


----------



## sarah55

Yay New! :thumbup: glad to hear your doctor too, is being fully supportive :)
It's so nice to hear that help is out here for you girls, as I remember how hard I had to push to get diagnosed with AS, all sooooo positive for you :happydance:


----------



## sparkle

New- that sounds like a positive appt. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

New so happy to read that you are getting some help finally.. fxed you wont need the fs appt in aug/sep though.. :)

Hope your all doing well..


----------



## loveanurse1

*hey everyone*..i hope this weekend is treating you all well.
*neffie*....wondering if baby girl has made her appearance...will wait for an update
*sparkle*...few more days for you as well..hope you are getting some rest
*lil*..35weeks...where has the time gone???
*grey*...hi hun hoping you are doing ok and have you heard anything about your lap/dye procedure..
*new*..i posted in your journal..hope you are doing ok
*lisa*...:howdy: how are you faring this month..
*sarah*....how are you doing....any horrible m/s????? 
:howdy: to everyone that still comes by and visits..

afm..af came right on schedule..i call the fs tomorrow to get set up for u/s and b/w and get my script for clomid..gonna ask for progesterone too due to my short lp..it never fails..it's exactly 11days..anyway..hope this finds you all well


----------



## sarah55

Hey girls!

Love- glad to see you're getting straight on the case with your f/s- let's hope they sort things out for you ASAP :) How's the running coming on?

Grey- any news??

Lisa- how you doing hun??

Neffie/sparkle/lil- how's the bumps, or have any babies put in an appearance??

Afm- went for a scan in Friday at the EPU, all looks good saw the heartbeat and everything measure right for my dates, so that was great! Have been feeling off all food and on top of that have the cold from hell!! Still anxious though as it was at this point last time I last the LO, still trying to stay positive ad am going to try and wait it out till the 3 month scan, but have warned DH that I do have numbers of places nearby where I can get a private scan done ;)


----------



## shelleney

Sarah - wonderful news that your LO is measuring right for dates, and that the heart is beating well. Hope the next few weeks go quickly until your next scan. Thinking of you :hugs:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

sarah..that sounds great..i haven't ran since last week..have been working long hours at work..but still have watching what i eat...

got my u/s booked for tomorrow at 845 to see if i have any cysts..if not then i start the clomid tomorrow then i will get another at cd12 to see how big follicles are and if they are good i will get a hcg trigger shot and go from there. I also will have progesterone checked and if it's low they are giving me progesterone suppositories..i'm just happy that they are covering all bases..


----------



## loveanurse1

oh i feel like i'm so close to success but am now head butting a wall](*,)... i just feel like having a :hissy: fit.. i went in for my u/s and they found a small cyst on my right ovary..i knew it was there, i felt it a few days after ovulation this last cycle...but i was hoping it would miraculously not be there this morning. I now have to wait to hear from the main office to see if i can actually begin the clomid. The u/s tech said it was very small and i probably will but i have to wait onthe phone call and it will come between 1pm and 8pm so any hopes of me taking it before i lay down for a nap is minute. I just want to :cry: I am so close to getting help but may not be able to. i guess i just have to trust God's desicion. I did pick up my script for the clomid and the ovidrel injection/trigger. the trigger shot cost me 111 dollars without any insurance coverage and the clomid was 18dollars without insurance coverage. At least i have it if i need it. i'm just so frustrated:growlmad:
I just want to be able to try the meds...is that too much to ask????


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love - so sorry about the cyst, bloody thing... would the clomid make the cyst grow? Is that why you can't take it whilst you have one? :hugs:

Sarah - excellent news! So pleased for you. Hope the anxiety is not too bad. PAL is so hard. 8 weeks though, you're coming along nicely :hugs:

Grey - how you doing hun?

Lisa - thinking of you, hope you're ok.

Anna - bet your bump is growing nicely now - when is your EDD again?

AFM - a nearly +OPK on CD8. WTF? :dohh:, we managed to DTD once as neither of us are up to it at the moment.
No scan date yet, still waiting.

Not sure if I mentioned on this thread about my meltdown in work over a scan pic?
Well it only turns out its her who's preg. 24 weeks and I didn't know, but everyone else did. I just put 2 and 2 together the other day when I saw her and thought "god, she's put on weight" :haha: And the other thing is, she's in her 40's!!
I 'assumed' it was her daughters scan pic, how naughty of me.

Why didn't I know though? Keeping it from me wasn't the best move. I had to avoid another meltdown. And now, I have to watch her grow and blossom and know that I have nothing yet again.


----------



## GreyGirl

Sorry about the cyst love :( hope the meds work :) 
Sorry about the scan pic New, sucks you had to find out so late :(

afm: weird cycle, not sure what's going on. Still no date for my op, oh yeah, there was a possible cancellation yesterday but as it was my driving test today they wouldn't let me. For some good news though, I finally passed on my 3rd time! I'm the 4th sibling in my family to drive (despite being the oldest with my twin) and we all passed 3rd time :D


----------



## loveanurse1

way to go *grey*...is there a reason you waited so long to drive???just curious...standard here in the states is to start at 15 and when you turn sixteen you can take the test..my parents made me wait though so i was 17 when i got my drivers license...i failed it the first time but passed on the second..i think out of everything you have good about your nhs...i think the wait times is the worst..although the thought of having a year off after giving birth..sounds great...
*new*...you guessed it..clomid can make cysts grow or new ones form...so i'm hoping they'll say i can start it anyways and jus monitor it closely..that's why i'm so frustrated..i was so excited and filled with real hope for once..not the jaded hope that i've had for a while..and now i feel like i might just be kicked in the teeth...


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> way to go *grey*...is there a reason you waited so long to drive???just curious...standard here in the states is to start at 15 and when you turn sixteen you can take the test..my parents made me wait though so i was 17 when i got my drivers license...i failed it the first time but passed on the second..i think out of everything you have good about your nhs...i think the wait times is the worst..although the thought of having a year off after giving birth..sounds great...
> *new*...you guessed it..clomid can make cysts grow or new ones form...so i'm hoping they'll say i can start it anyways and jus monitor it closely..that's why i'm so frustrated..i was so excited and filled with real hope for once..not the jaded hope that i've had for a while..and now i feel like i might just be kicked in the teeth...

Hope no new ones grow from the clomid! 

I'm 27 and could have passed my test 10 years ago, technically. But over here it's really expensive not only to learn and take the test, but insurance can be anywhere between £1,000 to £3,000 for the first year driving (according to my driving instructor). After age 25, it goes down some even for new drivers. I've been learning on and off since 22...when I was 25 and had my ectopic I had a few months break and have had other breaks before. So, after a very long winded answer - time wasn't right and money.


----------



## loveanurse1

wow that's a lot of money..here we are covered under our parents insurance while we have our driver's permit, then when we get licensed our parent's inurance goes way up..my parent's never let me drive but on a rare occasion because of the insurance rates..i went into the miliatary and got my own vehicle and insurance at the age of 20...finally i was able to drive..lol..and iinsurance prices dropshere after the age of 25....well done to you getting your license *grey*..


----------



## loveanurse1

well recieved phone call from the fs nurse and NOT only do i have one cyst but three with one trying to resolve itself...I am NOT allowed to start clomid but instead get to start bcp's. I have done nothing but :cry: as i feel like i move one step forward just to be pushed way back to the starting line..I have been ttc number 3 since 2009 and have lost three angels and my left ovary and tube along the way...how much more am i expected to take. I can't stand this crap anymore. I am angry that my body is failing me, i am angry at myself for getting my hopes up. I am angry that i can't have a normal reproductive system that will give my husband and girls a baby brother or sister that they keep asking for.. I am just feeling like plain crap about myself. I absolutely despise everything about ttc anymore.
I am not even in the ttc category anymore. I am wtt, i guess. I do hae a follow up u/s on the 24th of feb to check on the cysts. if they have shrank i get to start clomid if not then i continue on the bcps..it's no wonder i have become jaded about and pessismistic about everything to do with ttc...:growlmad:


----------



## shelleney

Oh Love! :hugs: Im so sorry. I know that nothing I can say will help at all. Just know that I am here for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on passing your driving test, Grey!! :yipee:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

my crying is over..i know it's not the end of the road so i'll do what i need to do and hope to get there..keep going until they tell me "you can't try anymore"...i am not done trying. I do want another baby very badly. it just seems so much has happened along this way.. I had just built my hopes up and had them come crashing down very rapidly. I'm glad the dr was playing it safe though, as I do only have one ovary.
thank you all for your support..i feel better in a few days i'm sure.
i did have a feeling that i would not be starting the clomid as I felt the cyst this month..i just ignored it as i have had this pain come and go since i lost my left ovary...somehow i just knew, but was truely kidding myself in believing that they would be gone.
i guess it explains why I haven't been getting pregnant...if the follicle fills with fluid waiting to expel the egg but can't and the cyst forms,....all the spermy in the world can' t reach an egg that hasn't been released.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Love, so so sorry you can't start the clomid, but as you say, the docs are only acting in your best interests. 
I feel for you as I know BCP's are not what you wanted to have to do.
Sending you a big cyber hug across the ocean :hugs:

Grey - congrats on passing your driving test, excellent news! :happydance:

:hi: Shell


----------



## sarah55

Love- oh man so sorry to read all your news, I know it's so frustrating and it seems like aaaaaaaaaages away but BELIEVE me your time will be here in no time. It's perfectly normal to get frustrated, you've been told one thing and got your hopes up and then without warning that all changes and you're left without a battle plan.....but I know when I was going through my diagnosis of AS and subsequent treatment, I remember frequently crying and ranting to the DH that my time would never come. Stay positive, focus on your running and and let's hope that those little buggers of cysts will do a disappearing act all by themselves :) Sending you lots of love and a huge hug 

Grey- yessssssss!! Well done for passing your test!! So pleased for you, currently getting my DH to do his- and I know how nervous he has been, so congratulations girl!!

New- well done on your nearly +OPK, good to see you're on the ball and ready even it if does turn + earlier than expected. Booooo to the people at work for leaving you out on the pregnancy news- nothing worse than people assuming you can't react in a positive way, but I did giggle at your thoughts that it might be her daughters scan ;)

Shelleney- hey lovely, how are you and the utterly gorgeous Freya doing??


Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## shelleney

:hi: New. Sorry to hear about the situation with the scan picture at work. Its tough isnt it? After my ectopic, all the pregnant women at work (there were about 4 at the time) started avoiding me, and wouldnt make eye-contact with me when we did pass in the corridors. Stay strong, Hun, you will get there.

:hi: Sarah. Im good thanks. Getting nervous as Im starting to prepare to go back to work. Dont want to have to leave Freya...Yes she is great thanks. She is such a little madam now! How are you? 8 weeks tomorrow! woop! Hope you're not feeling too rough.

:hi: Love, Grey, Lisa and Samiam

xx


----------



## sarah55

shelleney said:


> :hi: Sarah. Im good thanks. Getting nervous as Im starting to prepare to go back to work. Dont want to have to leave Freya...Yes she is great thanks. She is such a little madam now! How are you? 8 weeks tomorrow! woop! Hope you're not feeling too rough.
> 
> xx


Wow when do you go back to work?? Is Freya going to a nursery? Lol a little madam already- that's really cute, nothing better than a child with personality I say;)
I'm doing ok, not being sick but general food aversions off most food, feel good when I'm eating then
10mins later I feel nauseous again - still you'll not hear me complaining ;)


----------



## lilrojo

Hi ladies...

Love I am so sorry to read the crap your still going through.. hope all is good to go as of the 24th.. dont know how you do it.. your a very strong woman.. most would probably give up..

Grey great job on passing your driving test.. :)

Sarah congrats on the good scan and hoping everything continues to go well.. getting closer to 2nd tri.. :)


----------



## shelleney

sarah55 said:


> Wow when do you go back to work?? Is Freya going to a nursery? Lol a little madam already- that's really cute, nothing better than a child with personality I say;)
> I'm doing ok, not being sick but general food aversions off most food, feel good when I'm eating then
> 10mins later I feel nauseous again - still you'll not hear me complaining ;)

I could be going back as early as 1st March. Really dont want to, but its money-related, so we will see what we can do, and hope I can stay off a little bit longer. No, she isn't going to nursery. My Mum and MIL will share the childcare, which is great. Oh yeah, she has a little personality alright! lol
Glad to hear you are feeling relatively ok. I was like you - never actually vomitted, just felt nauseous 24/7, with food aversions. The good news is, usually by 13 weeks, all of those symptoms will disappear (from most women, but not all). Yeah, its hard not to complain when you feel so crappy. But you feel guilty for complaining when other women would happily put up with those symptoms just to be pregnant. Its a tough one, isnt it?
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

I have a date for my op! The deadline was Feb 3rd...but it's going to be on Feb 6th. I'm nervous but excited that I finally have a date! Next Monday I'll be going under the knife to hopefully get things moving........only problem is my period could come any day and they won't operate if I'm on my period! So please send no period or pregnancy or very quick period thoughts my way! I don't know how long it'll be if I have to be postponed...will I go to the bottom of the waiting list?


----------



## loveanurse1

oh grey what wonderful news..i'll pray for no af..in the way of +hpt or just plain no af so you can do the surgery...you have waitied so long....so excited for you..
:hi: ladies..r&r..not much time..am off to work..

fyi:::::I HATE bcp's...they make me very irritiable..and eat a lot...i hate them..but short lived i suppose, so i'll put up with them..i feel more terrible for dh who has to deal with me..:haha:


----------



## sarah55

GreyGirl said:


> I have a date for my op! The deadline was Feb 3rd...but it's going to be on Feb 6th. I'm nervous but excited that I finally have a date! Next Monday I'll be going under the knife to hopefully get things moving........only problem is my period could come any day and they won't operate if I'm on my period! So please send no period or pregnancy or very quick period thoughts my way! I don't know how long it'll be if I have to be postponed...will I go to the bottom of the waiting list?

Grey I am so so pleased for you hun :happydance::happydance: That is absolutely fabulous news :). Am sending the no AF vibe to you too and hope that the rest of the week flies by and you're one step closer to TTC xxx


----------



## shelleney

Great news Grey! hope AF stays away til after the 6th :af:

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news Grey - will be thinking of you on Monday.

Stay away :witch:

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:


----------



## grandbleu

*Grey*! - Excellent news on your upcoming surgery! *NO AF!!! *

*Love* - So sorry they are making you take the BCP again...boo! I know this prolongs your ttc journey even more. :hugs:

*Sarah* - How're you feeling?


----------



## sarah55

Hey Grand!! Sorry didn't reply to your message, I'm happy to just lurk around here for a bit before making the move over :) I'm doing well thanks, just got my dating scan appt through, in 4 weeks so am officially crapping myself now and hoping all stays well.
How are you and your gorgeous son doing??


----------



## loveanurse1

hey ladies..happy friday to you all..been working and only lurking on journals..kind of glad to be busy..it helps the days go by until i see the fs again..


----------



## GreyGirl

Well - tomorrow is the day...no period yet in this 40+ day cycle. No positive pregnancy test either, so just having a long one! I'd be gutted is period arrived now, so close...will update when home from surgery...
Thanks for all your no af thoughts - keep them coming til tomorrow please!


----------



## neffie

Grey - Good luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking of you. I hope the hag stays away! Keep us posted on how everything goes. :hugs:

Love - Sorry to hear about the BCP, and that you can't get on the Clomid right away. You have every right to be frustrated...it's only normal. I know it's so much easier said than done, but don't give up hope just yet. It will happen for you! I'm still staying optimistic about it. Sending tons of :hug: your way.

New - Sorry to hear about what happened at work. I'm sure that was anything but easy for you. Hang in there.. :hugs: Any update on your scan date? Have they said why it's taking so long to get you in?

Lisa/Sam - Hope you guys are doing well. Miss hearing from ya! :friends:

Sarah - Not too long now before your scan, eeeek! The nerves are completely normal...I'm sure you'll see your little bean snuggled up all safe and sound inside you. :thumbup: Hope the nausea is getting better.


----------



## neffie

A little update on my end...I finally got to hold my precious daughter for the first time when she made her arrival last week. :cloud9: I hope you guys don't mind me sharing the news on this thread. Needless to say, I wanted to share this wonderful news with all my TTCAL gals. :kiss:


----------



## sarah55

Oh Neffie Congratulations!!! :) :happydance::happydance:
She is adorable, what have you named her?? So so so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## neffie

Thanks Sarah! :) As much as I'd love to be able to share her name with you all, I'll continue to refer to her as Coco for forum purposes...this was the nickname we had for her throughout the pregnancy. Hope you guys don't mind. :winkwink:


----------



## GreyGirl

neffie said:


> A little update on my end...I finally got to hold my precious daughter for the first time when she made her arrival last week. :cloud9: I hope you guys don't mind me sharing the news on this thread. Needless to say, I wanted to share this wonderful news with all my TTCAL gals. :kiss:

I'm so thrilled for you :D I understand totally why you keep her name as Coco on here (I misread and first and thought you'd kept the name when she was born too!) Thanks for your well-wishes for tomorrow, I hope I get to be holding my forever baby soon too, just like you :)


----------



## loveanurse1

*neffie*...congrats and well done on beautiful princess coco....i would love to hear your birth story when you have time...how is your dh taking to her?? of course we don't mind you sharing your news...
one day i hope to graduate to sharing some new news too...i am not giving up on ttc as i have not been told there is no chance...but i sure do hope to get rolling ttc again with the help of clomid and the ovidrel trigger shot...
*grey*...great news no af...will be checking in to see how you are doing tomorrow..i hope everything goes smoothly and i just know we are going to all succeed this year
*sarah*..how are you baby doing???
new....:howdy:...counting down the days til your scan and mine...
lisa/sam..i agree with neffie...miss hearing from you guys
:hi: to all our mommies...hope everything is going well....


----------



## neffie

Love - Thanks! :) I've posted my birth story on our sister PAL thread if you'd like to take a look. OH is completely smitten needless to say...she has him wrapped around her finger like you wouldn't believe it. :winkwink:

I definitely think you have a strong shot with Clomid & the trigger shot even if you have cysts. Like I said before...don't give up...it will happen for you! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck for tomorrow Grey. Hope all goes well and AF doesn't show xx

Neffie - congratulations hun. Coco is gorgeous and we are definitely pleased that you popped in to tell us of her safe arrival. Enjoy your baby girl :cloud9:

Hello to everyone else. Not much time tonight, I'm supposed to be sleeping, ahead of my management training tomorrow. Have had to swap shifts so will miss my lie in.
Found out on Friday that I'd been successful. It's just a deputy role but a step in the right direction. Considering I've only been with the department since June, I think I've picked all the new stuff up well. I work.for a bank so moving to a new department is like moving to a new company!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## loveanurse1

well done *new*.. swapping shifts is never easy..


----------



## shelleney

Good luck for your op today, Grey. Thinking of you :hugs:

Congrats on the new job, New! :yipee:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

hoping everything has gone well for you today grey...will watch for your update
:howdy: everyone


----------



## lilrojo

Thinking of you today Grey..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys, really appreciate your thoughts :) I'm home and doing well. Got sexy blood clot socks and new scars. Didn't feel sick when I woke up - bonus :D Got to get metformin myself and can have clomid in 4 months if drilling doesn't kick in. Good news, they didn't need to remove any adhesion's and tube not blocked... so they're hopeful drilling and poss clomid will do the trick :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fab news Grey - glad its all over for you. Rest up and take it easy and hopefully your BFP is round the corner :hugs:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone. I know it's been a long time since I've written, and I'm so sorry for not being more supportive. However, I've been checking in and have been with you all in spirit.

Nurse: :hugs: Sorry to hear about the cysts and having to take bcp again. You've been so strong, and you can get through this and get on Clomid. Just one month! Take care of yourself in the meantime. 

New: Congrats on the promotion! You deserve it!
I'm sorry, I don't know what happened with the scan photo, but if it made you sad I'm so sorry. 

Grey: Great news! Does this mean you're clear to continue TTC, then onto Clomid in 4 months? And does this mean that you're still in the running for a BFP this month???

Sarah: How are you holding up in the 1st tri? Great news about your first ultrasound!!! Thinking of you and your LO....:hugs:


AFM: Again, I want to apologise for not being around.
Truth is, I've been feeling depressed and anxious, which normally leads to me feeling withdrawn and not being able to communicate so well. 
I'm going to try and post more often, though. I promise.
My big news is that I'm having a girl! :kiss: I can't believe it!


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*....so glad it went well..you get to resume ttc right away?? and take metformin???My friend who has pcos took metformin and got preggers just had her baby yesterday...great possiblities for you..
*anna*...i lurk sometimes too..i haven't the courage to go the pal thread though..can't bring myself to do it:blush: congrats on your baby girl
:hi: and :howdy: to *everyone*..off to work


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) 
I'm able to TTC from next week or week after when I feel up to it basically. I will be trekking out to my dr next week to try and get some metformin, last time though that entailed getting an appointment at the hospital - going in circles me thinks. I can TTC and in 4 months they'll get me in if not pregnant and start me on clomid for 6 months. Feeling a bit better today, able to move around. More worried about a blood clot than anything. Got a week off work and next week is 1/2 term, so bonus!


----------



## sarah55

Oh Grey that is fantastic news- hurray for being able to TTC :happydance::happydance: and how lovely to hear that they have clomid for you as a back up plan,:thumbup:
So pleased for you hun- rest up and sending you a big hug :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Great news Grey! Good luck for TTC this month. Hope you are pregnant within 4 months, and wont need the clomid. :dust:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) How are you all doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey* when do u expect af???maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies and perhaps new too..
she goes for her scan on the 21st i think and mine is the 24th..i hope to get the all clear to start the clomid and ovidrel shot..it would be lovely if all of us could be preggers together..
so posted in my journal but haven't really here...my older sister (well all 4 are older than me, age me 33, ang 37, 40, chris, 43/44??carolann, late 40's jaye...) the older they are the harder it is for me to remember their bdays..i do have 7 brothers to try to remember as well..lol but anyway my sister chris who is 40 and turing 41 in april just found out that she is pregnant..complete :shock: :saywhat: she has a 19 yr old dd and a 22yodd..starting out fresh she did and on complete accident..lol
wish i could have awow..:dohh:

i hate bcp..now i'm breakthrough bleeding to go along with my leopard spots on my chin and neck..i'm vain and i reall don't want to go out looking like this..:sigh:


----------



## GreyGirl

Anna Purna said:


> AFM: Again, I want to apologise for not being around.
> Truth is, I've been feeling depressed and anxious, which normally leads to me feeling withdrawn and not being able to communicate so well.
> I'm going to try and post more often, though. I promise.
> My big news is that *I'm having a girl!* :kiss: I can't believe it!

That's AMAZING news! Thanks for letting us know! :kiss: Sorry I missed that bit before, I was skim reading while still a bit dosy from op I think. I'm so pleased for you, she moving lots? Got a name sorted? :) 



loveanurse1 said:


> *grey* when do u expect af???maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies and perhaps new too..
> she goes for her scan on the 21st i think and mine is the 24th..i hope to get the all clear to start the clomid and ovidrel shot..it would be lovely if all of us could be preggers together..
> so posted in my journal but haven't really here...my older sister (well all 4 are older than me, age me 33, ang 37, 40, chris, 43/44??carolann, late 40's jaye...) the older they are the harder it is for me to remember their bdays..i do have 7 brothers to try to remember as well..lol but anyway my sister chris who is 40 and turing 41 in april just found out that she is pregnant..complete :shock: :saywhat: she has a 19 yr old dd and a 22yodd..starting out fresh she did and on complete accident..lol
> wish i could have awow..:dohh:
> 
> i hate bcp..now i'm breakthrough bleeding to go along with my leopard spots on my chin and neck..i'm vain and i reall don't want to go out looking like this..:sigh:

Wow, some people are so lucky with 'accidents' or as I call them, 'surprises' :baby: 

I don't know when I'll get af, I had gentle bleeding after op, but don't think it counts. When are you off bc pills?

It was our 5 year anniversary yesterday from our first date and 3 year anniversary from getting engaged. I love him so much and he's being so patient about our ttc struggles - just wish he'd put out more ;) 

I went to the DR today as I have waited a week since my op and she's given me a prescription for metformin! :happydance: I've been on it before and had limited success, but that's because I don't think I did my end enough, so this time I'm going to! I'm cutting out chocolate (again) except for desserts when eating out...and upping my exercise gently with my dog and stepping, etc...

I'm just happy I'll have the metformin and in 4 months if that hasn't worked alone, I'll get clomid again and I've just been reading a study saying those drugs together can help a lot! Finally feel like I have some hope again :cloud9:

How are you all doing?


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey...I'm glad you habe a plan. You sound so positive. I wish I had that right now. My friend got preggo on metformin so:thumbup: I have lost all motivation for exercise.
New....how are you feeling....getting closer to our scans.

:howdy: to everyone
afm..I'm not the best company right now...quite blah righr now....lost motivation for exercise and dieting...irritable and feel unattractive...have had my nose in books reading to avoid things..canNOT wait to b off these bcp. Sorry I'm not great company these days...hope to feel better and more myself soon.


----------



## sarah55

Hey girls! :hi:

Love- sorry to hear you're feeling crappy :hugs::hugs: try and stay positive, I know it seems like such a long road to TTC but take one day at a time. In the meantime maybe have a few days off from exercising and indulge in some pampering for yourself xx

Grey- how you doing? Got my fingers crossed for you that all is going well and there will be no need for the clomid :))

Anna- fab news on having a girl!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!! 

Lisa- hope you're doing ok xx

New- how's things?? Well done on the promotion! :thumbup:

AFM- doing well, went for a private scan last Saturday and all is looking good! Got my dating scan in just over two weeks, can't believe it! :))


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all just popping in to say hello. I feel like my cysts did not shrink...I feel lots of pain...not severe but enough for it to be an annoyance. I have a sneaky suspicion that I will be on the pills next month too. Oh well giving it up to God. Hoping I'm wrong. I did have a dream that I had a bsby boy Anid baby girl....sorry bout typos...this phonr. Internet is still down:


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Anna *- congrats on team pink :pink: 
Are you starting to get organised now? Nursery colours, buying stuff... that's the bit I can't wait to do...
I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Just know that we're here for you if you want to talk. Although we're not yet 'in the club', we're always willing to listen and offer support if we can :hugs: :friends:

*Grey *- Excellent news regarding your quick turnaround to TTC again. I hope hubby is prepared to cooperate as and when. Seeing what you have had to go through may spur him on, after all - men have the easy bit :winkwink:
Great that you have a plan too - I really hope it works for you :hugs:
Happy 5 year anniversary :cake:

*Sarah *- Excellent news on the private scan :cloud9: you must let us know when you've had your dating scan and what your due date is.

*Love *- Sorry the BCP's are getting you down. I'm sure you don't look too bad - still beautiful.
Lets hope your dream comes true. Twins again :pink: :blue:
Your sister gives me hope that I'll get another BFP eventually. I turn 37 in just under two weeks :wacko:

AFM - Hospital rang today and cancelled my appointment for next Tuesday - but they gave me one for next Friday afternoon so not too long to wait.


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey ladies...hope you all have fab weekend
New...plenty of hope for you still..we have our scan dates on same day:)
Grey...hoe goes the bd'ing hope dh is cooperating
Sarah..will b looking forward to scan update...
:hi: to everyone

Afm....lots of cyst pain today:( and still breakthru bleeding....5 lousy pills left


----------



## GreyGirl

loveanurse1 said:


> Grey...I'm glad you habe a plan. You sound so positive. I wish I had that right now. My friend got preggo on metformin so:thumbup: I have lost all motivation for exercise.
> New....how are you feeling....getting closer to our scans.
> 
> :howdy: to everyone
> afm..I'm not the best company right now...quite blah righr now....lost motivation for exercise and dieting...irritable and feel unattractive...have had my nose in books reading to avoid things..canNOT wait to b off these bcp. Sorry I'm not great company these days...hope to feel better and more myself soon.

Thanks! I hope I do too! 
Sorry you've lost your motivation :( :hugs: I understand all those things you're feeling, I often feel unattractive too :( I hope you're feeling better about yourself soon and can get off the bcp asap! 



sarah55 said:


> Grey- how you doing? Got my fingers crossed for you that all is going well and there will be no need for the clomid :))
> 
> 
> AFM- doing well, went for a private scan last Saturday and all is looking good! Got my dating scan in just over two weeks, can't believe it! :))

Thank you :)

Congrats on having your scan soon! How exciting! Hope it all goes well :D 



loveanurse1 said:


> Hey all just popping in to say hello. I feel like my cysts did not shrink...I feel lots of pain...not severe but enough for it to be an annoyance. I have a sneaky suspicion that I will be on the pills next month too. Oh well giving it up to God. Hoping I'm wrong. I did have a dream that I had a bsby boy Anid baby girl....sorry bout typos...this phonr. Internet is still down:

I hope your dream comes true. Sorry for the pain, I hope you're not kept on pills. When will you find out? 



NewToAllThis said:


> *Grey *- Excellent news regarding your quick turnaround to TTC again. I hope hubby is prepared to cooperate as and when. Seeing what you have had to go through may spur him on, after all - men have the easy bit :winkwink:
> Great that you have a plan too - I really hope it works for you :hugs:
> Happy 5 year anniversary :cake:
> 
> AFM - Hospital rang today and cancelled my appointment for next Tuesday - but they gave me one for next Friday afternoon so not too long to wait.

Thank you :D I hope he does too, been just trying to keep things fun and relaxed while we weren't actively TTC in my post-op phase. 

Glad your replacement appointment isn't too long after original, that would have been annoying! How are things in general with you? How old is Milo now? I think we need updated pictures! 

In other news, I think my period FINALLY started today! I was on cycle day 60! That's 2 normal cycles squashed together - weird :S I also had to go to the emergency doctors in the middle of the night at around 3am this morning because my naval wound has red skin spreading outwards, is very tender and sore and there seems to be swelling under the skin. I'd phoned NHS direct and they got me to contact the emergency DR. They've got me some antibiotics and cream and so hopefully it'll start going down asap...I want to be fit and ready to start :sex: when I hopefully ovulate earlier this month! I haven't had any metformin side-affects yet, so that's good. Just need to get this sorted and keep up my no chocolate and more exercise (again)...gotta keep positive, I WILL be pregnant this year (hopefully)!

To bring a bit of cheer, thought I'd show a recent picture of my gorgeous boy. He's been SO good about the limited exercise I've been able to offer after my op and been my company while I've had 2 weeks of almost solitude. Life returns to normal tomorrow back at work, hope he doesn't miss me! 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425031_10150562527903668_502553667_9185204_439147079_n.jpg


----------



## NewToAllThis

Oh *Grey*, you do sound so positive - its lovely to hear - I know how much you have struggled lately and its great that you can finally move on and make a baby :yipee:

Your baby boy is gorgeous, glad he has been able to keep you company whilst you were off. He will miss you now you're back at work. I miss Milo so much while I'm at work, but now I'm not doing late shifts it means he's not left for so long which is great!
I'm sure your boy enjoys his walks - Milo's not so sure, I often have to drag him, lol as he wants to go back home. Lhasa's are known to be a bit reluctant on walks - but I like to ensure he gets one most days, even if it is just round the block.

In other news, I think I got a positive opk yesterday :happydance: and my ovaries were aching, so here's hoping I ov'd. Not had any :sex: though so had to have stern words with DH this morning that if he wants a chance this month, he has to put out!!!

I'm fed up with pussyfooting around - just told him straight :rofl:

Hope you're all well.

*Love *- lets hope the 24th is a good day for both of us. Fingers crossed eh..

*Sarah *- How are you and beanie doing? Well I hope - I look forward to your updates

*Sam *- :hugs: if you still read on here hun. I understand how hard it is to actually write sometimes, but just know we still think of you :hugs:

Must dash, back to work after my lunchbreak. :hi: to anyone I missed :friends:


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all tomorrow will b last active pill....yay.....praying for good news..will catchup in next couple of days


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Love *- sending lots of positive vibes for us both for Friday :hugs:

As requested by *Grey*, updated picture of Milo, my baby is growing so quickly.
He's 5 months now with quite an attitude and character. His personal fetish is toes but also quite partial to water as the pictures show.
The last one is after his trim at Mutley's Makeovers....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2715.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2720.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2736.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Sorry, haven't posted in a while. Just wanted to let you know that I still think about you all,and wishing everyone much :dust: for their :bfp:s.

Good luck for your upcoming appointments! Sarah, hope things are going well with you as well. :)

p.s. Grey/New - LOVING the pics of your 4 legged babies! Too cute...:kiss:


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies, I have been following along with you all, even though I have not been posting, please know that I am still thinking and praying for you all! 

Grey--Glad that your surgery went well and I hope that this was what you needed to get that BFP! I'm glad to see that AF has finally arrived, keeping my fx'd for you this cycle! Your baby is gorgeous by the way, such a happy boy!!

Love--good luck with your appointment on Friday, will be thinking of you! I hope that you do not have to stay on the BCPs and can get back to TTC! Your dream was so lovely, here's hoping it is a premonition of things to come!!

New--As always, Milo is such a cutie!! I absolutely adore him! Great news on the +OPK! Get DH in action and I hope you catch that egg! Good luck for your appt as well!

Sarah--good luck with your dating scan, glad to see your pregnancy is progressing well!! 

:hugs: to all you ladies! 

AFM: I am back to work full time now, with Grace in Daycare--it's really hard!


----------



## loveanurse1

hey *amber*..that must stink to have to leave her in daycare..i'm grateful that i can have my dh stay home with my girls although i wish it was me..and that i only had to work two days a week just to get out mind you, with adults but realistically i make more dough than my dh so this is what works for me..how is she doing in daycare? there are some benefits to daycare versus staying home...more interaction with kids and sometimes they meet milestones faster for being around other kids..they build up immunities faster too because they are being exposed to everyone elses germs..but there are down sides as well as i am sure you are finding out..it's hard to have anyone else but us care for our babies.

*neffie*..how is motherhood treating you and your dh??is it getting any easier??

*new*..am ticking down the hours unitl our scans..less than twenty four hours..:wohoo: hoping that one little :spermy: has done it's trick..

*grey*..will you be doing opks or temping or anything this cyle now that af has arrived??
*sarah*..hi preggo lady..hoping you are doing well and the first trimester is treating you well

:hi: to everyone..hoping you all are well

*afm*..so extremely grateful to have my internet up and running...i can get on bnb more properly. I am so extremely hopeful for my appt tomorrow..scared and hopeful..i want so badly to get back to ttc..i desperately hate those bcp's. my dh says i'm really irritable..and i must concur, between work and hormones, i have not been too nice. i am scheduled for a vacation starting mar 6th, i AM not going anywhere but just to relax at home with my girls and maybe find something to do, maybe go to the Gulfarium and see the watershow or something..counting down the days..


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey love--Grace is doing very well in daycare, it is me that is not doing as well! I miss her soooo much during the day! :cry: I have good days and bad days. I did a very thorough screening process though into where I wanted her placed once I returned to work, so she is in very good hands, and it is a learning center, so they actually try to teach the babies and help them progress (right now it is simple things like holding one's head up, belly time, exersaucer, sitting up, rolling over, etc.), and, like you said, she gets interaction with other children her age and a little older, so it is good for her socialization and plus they say kids tend to learn faster when they have others to learn from. Since she is our first and has no older siblings, this is a good benefit for her. 

I just think maternity leave here in the states really sucks! And to think that before the 90s, we didnt even get our 3 months under FMLA! Fortunately my office has been great, they give me all the time I need, and I get as much time as I need during the day to express, etc. They probably would have let me continue to work from home, but since I'm a supervisor of 15 or so attorneys, I'm kind of needed in the office. So, one day at a time!

Sorry for rambling there!

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you! And enjoy the time off with your girls! Days/Vacations like that are so precious and few for us working mommies! :kiss:


----------



## loveanurse1

i agree...imagine having to go back to work immediately or lose your job. How awful..one good thing President Clinton did for us...i wish we had a health care system like England where they get a whole year off..


----------



## sarah55

Hi ladies! :hi:

Tried posting yesterday, but for some reason it failed :(

Love- good luck today, will be thinking of you and will have everything crossed that you get given the green light to TTC :thumbup:

New- good work on kicking the DH's backside, it's what I had to do in the month I got preggo, so good luck to you too and hoping you're getting that +HPT soon. Ps good luck with your appt today :thumbup:

Grey- so pleased to hear you're AF arrived!! :happydance: What a relief it's arrived so quickly and you can begin your TTC journey!! 

Neffie- hey!! Good to hear from you- hope you & Coco are doing well :)

Amberyll- man it must be tough going back to work, but it's good to hear
Grace has settled in well. Usually the way and think I've said it before but from my experience of working in nurseries, the kids always have a fab time, it's the poor parents I feel sorry for- but at least you know she is happy :)

Btw fab pics of the four legged friends- they are just adorable and every time I see one it makes me want to get a puppy, but one thing at a time :)

AFM- doing really well, feel great and ended up purchasing a Doppler as was paranoid about having a MMC again- best thing I've done so far as we've heard the bubba's heartbeat a few times now and it's worth it just for the reassurance. Counting down the days till my dating scan which is a week today :) 

Xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks Sarah :hugs:

Scan day... working til one then home and get ready.
Its at 2.30pm. Not had any pain this last week or so, typical eh.
I really hope they have an answer for me.

Will update later.


----------



## Amberyll23

Love/New--thinking of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm not broken :wohoo: just a little wonky....

Nothing sinister found which is a massive relief. Apparently the lining of my uterus is thin so hasn't built up enough for AF. My ovaries are clear and the left one even has a follicle in it :yipee:

She said its definitely hormonal and to go to docs to see if they will give me something to bring AF on. She said it looks like I am mid cycle, which contradicts to what the OPK's told me but I will give it two weeks just in case (and get some :sex: in just in case :haha:)

I'm so glad its all looking good, just a waiting game now :coffee:


----------



## sarah55

Wooooooo hoooooooo New!! :happydance: What great news and such a relief its just a matter of a kick start...... I'm guessing maybe they'll give you progesterone? So happy for you :) 

Xx


----------



## loveanurse1

had my scan today..still have three cysts...one that is not on my ovary (whatever that means) a very small one and then the big one that was over 15 mm last month is 14+mm...now i have to wait on the call from the main office for them to give an ok for me to start clomid or do i go back on the bcp's...i'm thinking pessimistically with the hopes that i'll be made to look like an ass because they may say "you can start the clomid" but if not at least i didnt get my hopes up too much..
af i guess started yesterday....spotting..not enough to even get on a pantyliner...normally i bleed so heavily i have to change my superplus tampon every two to three hours..this is such a change for me

*amber*..i know what you mean about missing them..even with my dh home, i miss the time with my girls and get jealous that he gets the time..even though i know it's for the best..:hugs:
*sarah*...i had gotten a doppler for my oldest..i loved it too..i may have to do that again if i ever get lucky again..
*new*..i posted in your other thread...yay for not being broken
*grey*.:hello:

afm..today i realize i do want to ttc..i guess i just keep pushing things back because i haven't been able to move forward since being on the bcp...my dh told me yesterday, which made me tear up :cry: "i can't wait for you to be pregnant again so i can give you the ultimate pregnant experience..one in which will make all the other men out there look bad." i said..you mean you'll rub and massage my feet? he said "of course"..i just had to chuckle..lol i hope i can give that to him and give my girls esp my youngest her request for a baby sister..she says my oldest "wants a baby brother, but i want a baby sister"..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Praying you get to take the clomid Love. 
Did they say anything about the cysts that are there other than the sizes?

Bless your youngest DD wanting another sister, so lovely. Do they know about your losses and that you're ttcing?

:hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

no, she didn't say anything more about the cysts other than they shrank and that my uterus looks great..and she seen a follicle..i think they had my days wrong..the lady who set the appt up said i was on cd 4 which i'm not..i dont even know if i should count yesterday as cd1 because it all is just coming out brown and barely there so i'm guessing i'm cd 2 based off that..they like to measure my follies on cd4..but not sure what that will mean..if the days are off???
my girls don't remember that we were pregnant with twins.. i don't even remember if i told my oldest.my mind wasn't the sharpest then..ifykwim..she doesn't ask about it..so i think i might not've told her..as for ttc..they ask and the only answer i can provide is "if God allows it..we have to pray" my oldest is good about understanding but my youngest bless her is fascinated with pregnant bellies and when i'm bloated she likes ask me "do you have a baby in your belly?" i have to tell her with sadness in my heart..no..i think she was so use to seeing my sis n law pregnant last year..it has really made her want another..she considers my nephew her 'brother' that's why she keeps asking for a baby sister..lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Love *- That's a good way to put it to them and then they realise that it is out of your hands and up to god to decide. [-o&lt;

Hope you find our soon if you can have the clomid but try not to be too upset if they say BCP's for another month. It is just something you have to do in your quest to have a baby - but we WILL get there and I can't wait for the day where we are ALL on here showing off our baby pics like the girls on our PAL thread. :cloud9:

*Grey *- how are you getting on - is DH co-operating?

*Amber *- thanks so much - I love that you keep popping in to say Hi and wish us well. Grace is so beautiful and I love your FB updates and photo's. Leaving her in daycare must be tough on you but she will grow into a really well adjusted child :hugs:

*Neffie *- Coco is adorable. How are you getting on? Is she sleeping ok? Are you adjusting to being a mummy? :flower:

*Sarah *- how's about a bump pic :winkwink:


----------



## loveanurse1

got the phone call..i got the :thumbup: to start ....i get to start clomid today..nurse said my cysts are all under 15mm so i can start the clomid and go in on the cd11 for uterine lining and follicle scan check..if follies are large enough then i get to to trigger..and have timed intercourse..
dh is excited..i must admit my sex drive from those bcp's went to next to nothing..and he's ready to ttc again too..lol
:happydance::happydance::happydance: i sure hope this works..

nurse keeps saying i'm cd4..i don't know why..so i adjusted my ticker but one day off..but..i don't know..she keeps saying that i'll be cd11 on the 2nd of march...i have my next scan then....so i'll go with it until i get my :bfp:..as long as i get it..lol
i feel like a :ninja:..


----------



## GreyGirl

Brilliant pictures New, he's growing up beautifully! :D 

So happy for you Love! I'm glad you're able to start clomid. I'm temping and opking this month - I haven't temped since last July, so think it's time again. Let us know how you get on with your clomid, that's brilliant news :D 

Sorry I haven't got chance to reply properly to everyone, just off to bed :S


----------



## loveanurse1

grey..let me know how the opking goes..i just ordered some off the internet...hope you get some rest


----------



## shelleney

Wonderful news about the clomid,Love! :yipee:
So happy for you. I hope it leads you to your BFP very soon.
Lots and lots of luck :dust:
xx

Hi to all the other ladies :hi:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Love :) I've done 2 days temping, feels good to be doing it again after a long break since July! I'm hoping I'll have some luck this month, but probably need to lose some weight, it's the same and I can't seem to shift it. At least I can exercise normally now after my op, so hoping to pick that up, started with an hours walk with my dog yesterday :) Lighter nights help :)


----------



## Amberyll23

Sorry for the delay in checking back, DH and I got a nasty 5 day flu bug over the weekend (we haven't been that sick in YEARS and being sick together with a little one to care for was quite an experience!)

Love---:happydance::yipee::yipee: on starting clomid! I am sooooo excited for you!!! Keeping my fx'd for you!! This just has to be your year!!!

Grey--good luck with the temping!! so excited that you started up again!! Praying for your BFP this year too!!!

New--thank you for the kind words about Grace, it is so hard to leave her each day, but she is showing so much interest in the other, older kids when we drop her off, so that makes me feel good to see her excited about her day! How are you doing?!

:kiss: and :dust: to you ladies!!


----------



## loveanurse1

mary grace looks like she has kissable cheeks :):kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## lilrojo

Love that is fantastic about the clomid.. hope it works straight away :)

Grey best of luck with the opking and temping.. I never did understand that, so i cheated and got the cbfm.. lol

Best of luck to all of you in here.. praying for you all to get your bfps.. :)


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Sorry again for my delayed post..

Love - Woop woop on the Clomid!! :dance: So chuffed up for you. Wishing you all the luck..hope this is it for you!

Grey - Good luck with the OPKs and temping. Hope it helps you get that :bfp:! :thumbup:

:hi: New, Lisa, Sam, Sarah...

C'mon gals...I'm rooting for each of you to kick the old nasty hag out the door for 9 months..I know it's only a matter of time before it happens to each of you. :dust:

AFM, motherhood is going great, thanks for asking! Coco is already a month old...can't quite believe it. :shock: My little baby is growing up too quickly, so trying to savor every last ounce of it.


----------



## loveanurse1

congrats *lil*..on your baby bryce..hope you are getting your rest...
*neffie*..time flies..a whole month old already..yes it seems as if they are small but when you hold your little one month old up to a newborn, she'll seem big..lol
*amber*...sorry to hear of you and your dh having the flu..hope your lo doesn't get it..
*shell*...:howdy: how are things going
*new*..Hey hun..glad to hear that milo is doing better..hope you enjoy your weekend
*grey*..how goes the temping and opking???anything happening???

*afm*..off today then have to work sat,sun,mon then i'm off on vacation..:wohoo: i'm so excited..just to be able to relax..went to my u/s to day to check my uterine lining and my follicle size to see when to take my trigger shot..i seen 4 follicles i think or maybe three..can't remember..but two or three of them were around the same size over 14 mm and the other was 10-13mm , can't remember and my uterine lining was over 6mm thick..i believe they like the uterine lining to be over 8mm..and my follies they want at least 18mm or bigger before i can trigger..but i'm suppose to get a phone call later this afternoon from the nurse for further update and info..i googled and researched that follicles grow 1-2mm every day so i'm wondering if they will have me trigger on sun or mon night and then you are suppose to ovualte 36 48 hours after ...then have timed intercourse..we shalll see what happens..i hope this works because i am so very bloated from the clomid..i feel like a whale.. the u/s tech did say she thought i was still a little early and that my ovary did respond to the clomid so that is a plus :happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Helloooo ladies!

How is everyone feeling?

Nurse, you must be really looking forward to your vacation! Now that you're on Clomid, hopefully this will be a baby-making holiday!!! :thumbup:

Grey, I think that temping is quite useful, if not a little annoying. For me, it really helped figure out exactly when I was Oing, and surprise, surprise I had always been :sex: like crazy too early. :doh:
Good luck with it again!

New: Good to hear that there aren't any complications, even if your lining is still a little thin. A follicle is great! :happydance: I hope you don't have to wait much longer. Your pup is adorable, by the way.

Sarah: Sooooooo, when is the ultrasound? You must be so excited! 

AFM: I've been lurking on the threads, feeling better these days. I've been seeing an acupuncturist and an osteopath and they've really helped with my pains as well as my anxiety. I highly recommend it, especially seeing an osteopath. Have you guys ever tried natural medicine like that?

xo


----------



## sarah55

Hi girls! :hi:

Grey- good luck with the temping, I find all the extra help benefits you in the long run (I found the clearblue OPKs worked a treat for me)

New- found out where you are in your cycle yet?? Good news though to hear all is not broken ;) No bump pic as yet, still waiting for a bump to show up :)

Love- hope you have a fantastic time on your vacation- hope it's a nice relaxing time for you and fingers crossed it's all happening for you very soon!

Neffie- a month already?? Wow that has gone fast! Glad to hear your are enjoying it :)

Anna- nice to hear you're feeling better. Never tried osteopathy but have had
acupuncture and thought it was wonderful ! 

Lil- love the name Bryce! How are you doing??

Shell & Amberyll- how you ladies doing??



AFM- had my scan yesterday........all is just perfect and I'm so in love!! Pic to follow.......


----------



## loveanurse1

*sarah*, the pic didn't come up ..boo...glad to hear the scan went well..

*anna* sounds as if you are doing really well...do you have any names picked out for your baby girl???


got the phone call back from the fs nurse..i have to go back on monday morning for another u/s to check size of follicles and uterine lining again..so we go from there..i'm trying to keep dh on a every other day :sex: but i might not this weekend because if they have me trigger monday..i want more of a :spermy: count..i'm greedy i know..:rofl:
can you say holy hot flash..i'm still having them from this medicine although not as bad ..thank goodness


----------



## sarah55

My little bubba :cloud9:

https://https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=348148&stc=1&d=1330781313
 



Attached Files:







baby.png
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## loveanurse1

much better..he's a handsome one..:cloud9:


----------



## sarah55

Just realised that bubba means boy ;) We have no idea as yet what it is......however DH would be over the moon to find out this one was a boy :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Sarah: Looks like a little Buddha! Congratulations!

Nurse: We've decided upon Audrey - I've always loved it and it works in both English and French. As for middle and last names... no idea what to do! It's not common to have a middle name in French (Quebec) names, and we're not sure whether to chose one of our family names, or to have it hyphenated...should she have an English or French last name?
Argh! I didn't think it would be so complicated!

Good luck with the trigger on Monday!


----------



## GreyGirl

Gorgeous baby Sarah! :D Will you be finding out the gender next scan?

Audrey is a wonderful name Anna! Good luck finding the rest of her name :D 

Good luck with the trigger today Love!

AFM: Been doing allright, lost 4lbs and feeling good :D Got an 'intimate' problem, but I'll hide it in a spoiler so if you don't want a 'tmi' post then you can skip delightfully ahead! 


Spoiler
After my op, it took 2 days to poo - I'm normally right on time, every day. Anyway, when I did it was hard and dry and hurt a little. I thought nothing of it and over the next few days all was well. Not long after starting to take metformin (I don't know if it's related) I started getting a little pain around the 'exit' and a little blood upon wiping. I've also had some sime little cuts around my perineum and even 1 on my inner labia (told you might be tmi!) and so I've been putting sudocrem on all areas, but it's been a few days now and I don't know if I should go the Dr or not. What do you think? Anyone had anything similar? It doesn't hurt all day any more (I was sore down there) but only a small stab when I poo and then it's gone. I'm obviously thinking the worse like cancer, but could it just be a haemorrhoid? Is there a better cream you'd recommend?


----------



## loveanurse1

*grey*..try some tucks medicated pads ....fold it up and let it rest there for a bit..it'll take the pain and swelling down..and it sounds like a hemorrhoid...it sometimes happens after surgery..your body slows down..try taking a stool softner too to help the poo soften up..but the witch hazel/tucks mediated pads should help...they even have some over the counter hemorrohoidal cream..hope that helps..


----------



## loveanurse1

*anna*..audrey is a beautiful name..my best friend named her daughter audrey..:)

afm...went for u/s today..have to wait for phone call from nurse..i was wrong on my follicle sizes..so she measured 6 follicles today..ranging from 9-13/14mm in size and my uterus is almost 8 or 9mm but they want it to be at least a 9mm in width..but she said that my uterus could hold a pregnancy at that size.....i still think i'm early...if i go from first day of bleeding..i am only cd12...and i normally don't ovulate on my own for another 4-5days...but they are going off my last white active pill which would make me cd13...so anyones guess what she'll have me do..go in for another u/s or give me a date to trigger..:shrug:..it's all new to me


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Grey *- sounds like hemorrhoids to me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just get some cream for them and see how they are in a week or so..

Anna - Audrey is a beautiful name :cloud9:

*Love *- Sorry hun, I don't know anything about follicles, trigger shots etc - you probably know more than me. Hopefully they know what they are doing though!

*AFM *- I am totally and utterly flabbergasted by what happened today. I wrote it in my journal but for those that don't read it....

I received a voicemail on my mobile from a health visitor 'introducing' himself and wanting to arrange an appointment to meet me before the baby is born....

WTF :saywhat:

I took the voicemail in the middle of the office and was visibly shaking after listening to it. I simply cannot believe that this has slipped through...

I am two days away from my EDD with my 1st angel and 6 weeks away from my EDD with the twins. I REALLY don't need this at the moment ](*,)


----------



## lilrojo

Anna-what a beautiful girl's name.. :)

Sarah-beautiful pic so happy everything is going well..

grey-i agree with the other ladies.. and good job with the weight loss :) hows temping going?

Love- good luck... hope u can trigger soon :)

New-im so sorry to hear about that voicemail, sending you some big hugs.. thats just horrible that something like that would happen.. are u still waiting for af?


----------



## neffie

Sarah - Great scan pic! So happy for you! :)

Anna - Hope you're doing well. Audrey is a lovely name! Hope you find the middle name to go with it.

Grey - Funny you should mention the 'derrière' situation. I struggled with a similar issue last year (I had a fissure instead of hemorrhoids), and it's back with a bang after having the baby. Like the other ladies have said, try using the Tucks medicated pads. They definitely help reduce the burning sensation. Also, try doing a warm water sitz bath. That will give some relief as well. Hope you feel better soon.

Love - I hope they give you the trigger shot when it's due. I'm sure they know what they're doing, and it will all work out. So excited for you...hope you get your :bfp: at the end of this cycle.

New - :hugs:. I can only imagine what you went through taking that call. A similar thing happened to me after my loss, and it brings all the memories flooding back...hang in there! your forever baby is not far away. :hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

*new*..i posted in your journal..but i will tell you a story that happened to me once..after i gave birth way too early with my first dd.(i was in military and using their insurance) they made me go in for an appt(which i thought was postpartem) the dr came in and said.."what happened to your baby..you're suppose to be 8months pregnant right now???" i said..i obviously am not..and she asked.."is she alive???"""" wtf?????:saywhat: i was floored...you have every right to be upset and angry..sometimes medical professionals and the people that work with scheduling forget to treat people as humans with emotions, not just a number...massive :hugs: to you..and i hope you treat yourself to some :wine: as your edd's are approaching..you are in my prayers


got ph call from the dr's office..she said that probably only two follicles will ovulate..but i have to go back for another u/s on thurs to see if they are mature enough and my uterus is thicker..and tmi alert....went to loo and had gobs of ewcm coming out...had none last month due to bcp's..almost forgot what it looked like :rofl: so dh is is on high alert for :sex: to cover our bases and i got some opks..but otherwise i'm not going to stress..i started my vacation today..haven't had one in a looooooonnnnngggg time..and it's starting to be nice out..suppose to be 77 and sunny on friday..:wohoo: might let my oldest skip school and all of us go to the beach
happy tuesday to each and everyone of you


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Lil *- thanks for the hug. I needed it yesterday, but have sprung back to my usual self again today. Tomorrow is playing on my mind but I will get through it. Glad I'm working to be honest, keeps my mind off things.

*Neffie *- thanks hun. How are you and Coco doing? :hugs:

*Grey *- Did you and DH get some :sex: in - I'm hoping so. Have you fully recovered from your surgery now. I assume it was keyhole? :hugs:

*Love *- That's terrible, some people don't think before they speak. At least the guy I spoke to was mortified and so apologetic it was embarrasing in the end. Excellent news that you have two follicles and a bucket load of EWCM - sounds like a recipe to make a baby :thumbup: get on it!
77 degrees - sounds like summer to me. Its f..f..f..freezing here still :-(

*AFM *- Another Milo trauma alert!! He escaped last night - I nearly had heart failure as I couldn't get him back. He was running all over the road - luckily we live in a cul-de-sac so there was no traffic about. I had to coax him back into the garden as he won't come to you - just runs away. Got him back though and now we have to make a higher gate as 2 foot is not a problem for him to jump now :dohh:
Needless to say, I think dog training classes are in order, just to keep him under control somewhat.
Whilst I was at work this morning, DH found him burying his treat in a bag of cement in the garage - he was covered in it :rofl:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks everyone for your help :) It stopped hurting to 'go' a few days after -before I got to chemist, but still get little cuts when wiping...could that still be piles even though doesn't hurt 'inside' anymore? 

In other news, FF says (with dotted line) that I ovulated on CD13!!! I don't know if i did or not, but if I did the drilling worked great, if I didn't then I'm yet to ovulate 10 days later and it didn't work so great...we'll see...

How are you all? Rushing off to work so haven't had chance to say hi to everyone individually, sorry! 

New - just wanted to say :hugs: for you about the phone call and about Milo escaping...glad you got him back safe! I had a phone call like yours, from a nurse and it was about a week after my loss - I told her and she said sorry, but I asked why she hadn't been informed so she didn't have to distress me - she said there was no system in place to inform of losses...I think that's terrible, the last thing you want is them calling you up after your loss :(


----------



## loveanurse1

hey *grey*..I sincerely hope it worked for you..i would love to see you with that :bfp: this month..were you able to get your dh to cooperate with the :sex: to get :spermy: where they need to go? :dust: to you

:hi: to everyone..hoping the weekend treated you well

afm..I got to trigger on 8th of march(thurs) ..there was one dominant follicle at 21mm and two smaller ones at 14mm...so we did the dance :sex: on thurs, fri, sat like dr's said..and i go back on thurs of this week to check progesterone levels to see if i ovulated. then a week after that if af hasn't started yet i do a b/w to check beta hcg...so that's my story


----------



## NewToAllThis

*Grey *- I hope you did O on cd13 - that would be amazing wouldn't it?!

*Love *- It sounds like you are being well looked after - I so so so wish I could have all that stuff done, just for reassurance that everything works ok and someone is looking after me. Will have to push at the doctors to see what I can get out of them - I'm down to be referred to the fertility clinic in August if I'm not pregnant, just wish I could get there sooner - but it has to be a year since your last loss.

Planning on having a good chat to the doc as he is qualified in gynaecology and obstetrics - I checked all the doctors at the local surgery and went for the one with the relevant letters after his name (since my normal doctor has gone on maternity leave :dohh: alright for some eh!!)


----------



## loveanurse1

*New*..i hope this dr will do all kinds of test for you. YOU so deserve to have some help with everythign your body has been through..and can't they rush the referral any sooner..I must admit, I am pleased at how well they monitor things..i was scared at first..i didn't want to be left to my own devices..
I will tell you this, i don't know how far my dh and i will go to have number three, i know i won't do ivf..there is only so much i can pay for as i'm paying for all of these visits out of my own pocket, none of it is covered by my insurance..the ovidrel shot itself was 111$$...and everytime i go for an ultrasound it costs me 45dollars..i have dropped a pretty penny on just this month alone on ttc..i will have to pay for the b/w out of pocket too..so far this year i think i've paid close to around let me say 600-1000dollars..i couldn't imagine paying for more...
all i can do is pray that this works...once the money runs out..i go back to ttc all on my own with no help:nope: :cry:


----------



## lilrojo

Popping in to say im keeping everything crossed for you all..


----------



## NewToAllThis

Had my doctors appointment yesterday and doc has agreed to refer me to FS - finally! He thinks that although I don't quite fit the parameters for referral, that I have suffered enough. Just hope they accept me. I went through a wide range of emotions yesterday - I bawled throughout my appointment and then couldn't seem to stop. I had tears in my eyes for most of the day. I think its as he made me go through my whole history, dating back to when we started way back in August 2009. He was also reading through my notes and it brought it all back like a smack in the face.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hugs: New...I posted in your journal but I will say it here too..You deserve this help and a :bfp: that will lead to your forever baby too...:hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

New happy to hear your getting a refferal but so sorry you had to go through all of the crap to get it.. our histories are tough to have to relive with anyone.. hoping though that in results in a bfp and a forever baby.. you certainly have waited long enough and gone through enough.. sending you hugs..

Grey-Love how are you two doing..


----------



## shelleney

:hugs: New :hugs:

xx


----------



## kizzyt

big love to all you girls xxx


----------



## Amberyll23

New--that is awful that you had to relive those painful moments with your doctor, and OMG about the phone call-- just horrible!! :hugs: I am very happy to hear you got your referral and I hope that you finally get the assistance you need to ensure you finally get your forever baby! I agree with the other ladies, you have waited long enough!!

Grey--I too hope you O'd on CD 13, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

love--hope your appointment went well today and things are paying off!! 

:dust: and :hugs: to you all!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Quick update: I have my referral letter. It's a choose and book system whereby you go on a website and choose an.appointment date and time.
My dilemma now is that I have 3 options of hospitals and want to pick the best obviously.
I'll do some research but if anyone in the UK has any info I'd appreciate it. My options are
1) Liverpool Women's Hospital
2) Countess of Chester Hospital
3) Arrowe Park Hospital

Option 2 is my local hospital and where I had both ERPC's but I cam easily travel to either of the others.


----------



## loveanurse1

wonderful news that you got your referral letter...so excited for you *New*..things are moving forward..
:hi: to all the visiting mommies..thank you for stopping by to keep us company
*Grey*..any word if your cd13 was really your o day..hope to hear some exciting news from you as well

afm..had progesterone level drawn today..haven't heard from the nurse yet..and i was so excited to go to the beach this morning that i forgot to ask when i would get results..:dohh: but they have called late before...so we shall see..they were rearranging the office when i got there and i overheard the staff saying they were making room for a new refridgerator to hold specimens because they were going to run the tests themselves and get results faster..so that's good news..another 45dollars for 3cc of blood drawn...geesh


----------



## GreyGirl

Glad you got your letter New! Fingers crossed for you Love :D 

afm: As I thought, cd13 was too good to be true. FF has moved it to cd19 and then today decided it hasn't found ovulation at all. I had a virtually positive opk yesterday and OH has been really cooperative this month with :sex:, so hopefully last night did it! Had a big dip today, so hopefully that's my pre ovulation dip and that I'll ovulate today :D


----------



## shelleney

New - just my personal opinion, but obviously do whats best for you....we have 2 hospitals with maternity care in my city. I had my ectopic and all subsequent treatment at one hospital - so I purposefully chose to have all my treatment and care with Freya at the opposite hospital. I just didnt want all those awful memories coming back to haunt me. And luckily, I made new, happier memories in the other hospital. Just a thought. Good luck! :hugs:
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Well, I got a +opk today after 2 days of 'almost' positives...and we had :sex: this morning, not only that, but we've had :sex: FIVE times in the last TEN days - unheard of! I think the op has taken the pressure off and hubbie has been a breeze to get into bed, loving it :) ;) I'm hoping we caught the egg this time and all the :spermy: do their job :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

Great news Grey on the :sex: Fxd you catch that eggie x


----------



## loveanurse1

fantastic news Grey..I pray you have caught that eggy with all that :spermy: your dh has provided..


----------



## lilrojo

keeping everything crossed for you all


----------



## Amberyll23

Just popping in to say Hi and that I am still following all of you here and in your journals, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and sending you sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm pretty sure I ovulated! I have had more :sex: closer to O than any other cycle, so if we don't do it this month....

I also had a talk with DH last night, he's been a LOT easier to get in bed and I asked him why...he said that he 'wants' it more than ever and has realised it could be a now or never thing and finally feels fully 'ready' for a baby :) I think he's also realised that if I don't get pregnant 'soon' then it'll be ivf and that's not only expensive, but a long and hard process :S I hope this is our month, but if it's not, hopefully he'll continue to be an easy lay ;) :)


----------



## loveanurse1

that is fantastic grey..it makes our ttc stuggles not so much just about us , when we have a cooperating partner..

:hi: new hope you are doing ok
:howdy: to all our visiting mums

afm..af started today..clomid played some mean mean tricks on my poor body and spirit. My bb's are still so very sore and nips excrutiating..i still feel like :holly: yet here she came anyway..so far just brown, but saw some bright red coming out..so no hope for ib..so going to call fs ..:cry: :cry: :cry: was so hopeful..not all lost though as they know my progesterone level was low for a medicated cycle..only a 10.9 and they would like to see it above 15 on medicated cycle...so they will most likely increast my clomid from 50 to 100mg...we shall see..will up date later
toodles..gonna drown my sorrows in :sleep:


----------



## Amberyll23

Grey--excellent news on the O!! :happydance: And even greater news on DH starting to be more cooperative in the :sex: department!!! :thumbup: I really think these are such positive signs, and you are just destined for a BFP if not this cycle, then definitely soon! Keeping my fx'd for you!!!!

Love--:hugs: oh hun, sorry the hag showed on you. :hugs: I hope the dosage increase on the Clomid works, it seems they at least know what needs to be done to get you in the best situation for a BFP. Huge hugs and I hope this cycle, with the increased dosage, does the trick!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

So fed up at the minute, I can't seem to get a grip. I got the FS referral and now I don't think I can go there only to be told they won't help me as my BMI is over 30.

What's the point in carrying on? No AF still so can't even try. Might as well give up.


----------



## loveanurse1

big :hugs: new..i dont even know what to say...can't your regular gp at least prescribe something to get your af started?

thank you to you lovely ladies for stopping by to say hello and cheer us on..i know it helps us

i called the fs this morning..they stilll want me to come in thursday to get a beta hcg b/w drawn just to make sure i didn't have a chemical pg. She said it happens to a lot of people, that the egg gets fertilized but doesn't implant. I then will have the ultrasound. Most likely I will be bumped up to 100mg of clomid for this next cycle. I only have had brown spotting...not coming out of me now except when i wipe..i took a cheapie hpt just to be sure and of course it was a :bfn: but i had to know..now i'm just waiting for the heavy flow to start...probably while i'm at work and can't sit on heating pad. I really didn't understand this cycle at all. I still am bloated and my bb's are still huge, and my nips have been so itchy..all iwanted to do last night at work was scratch them. My back hurts badly..in fact it is one of things that woke me the last couple of days, that and busting at the seems to pee. I'm guessing since i actually had progesterone in my system this time this is what a pms/2ww is suppose to be?Idk? I am just bummed by the whole thing..


----------



## loveanurse1

am nervous even writing this down as i'm afraid i'm going to jinx myself but have to tell somone..and what better ladies then my bnb friends..haven't even discussed with dh yet

so af didn't really come..it's just brown and scant amount at that..nothing on pad all day yesterday, nothing on pad at work, but i was getting worried about bleeding in my white pants at work so i put a tampon in and only a smidge of brown coming out on tip only...dare i hope it's implantation bleed for real this time????am cramping quite a bit still and back aches like the dickens..and out of no where last night i get heartburn..
no change in bb's just call me :holly: only one way to know for sure if i am or not is to get that beta hcg done tomorrow so that's the verdict..
watch me jinx myself now after spilling my hopes af arrives for the bloody show..

am also concerned because the last time i had ib, i m/c a week later..hopefully the dr will get me progesterone supplements right off the bat if am lucky enough to have a :bfp: anyway, just wanted to share with you all..i'm off to bed as i am so utterly exhausted...


am i a fool for thinking it' possible or am i just getting my hopes up for nothing..???
what do you think???opinions please


----------



## loveanurse1

well update....cramps continued and got up to pee...and heavy flow arrived..(tmi) lots of clots..feel really bummed and can't have a proper cry because i don't want puffy eyes for work..it's been so long since we started this journey and it gets no easier as each month passes by.
i still have to go in for beta hcg b/w and u/s tomorrow..but i'm just completed down


----------



## Amberyll23

Love--huge hugs hun, I am so sorry AF showed up for certain! :hugs: If it helps, your cycle seems just like the cycle I had before I got my BFP with Grace. I was so certain I was going to have a BFP due to all those symptoms and brown spotting (I too thought it had to be implantation bleed because my periods never spotted brown for so long), then AF showed up 2-3 days later, I was crushed. To this day I think it may have been a fertilized egg that did not implant. My next cycle went so well, and that is when I got pregnant, so maybe this is a sign that you are getting so close to that BFP hun, I really hope so!!

New--:hugs: to you too hun. Please do not despair. I am not sure how things are done across the pond, do the FS really send you away if your BMI is higher than normal? My BMI before Grace was high but they seemed to have no qualms about giving me FS assistance if I needed it if I went 6 months after my m/c without a BFP. (I got pregnant on the 6th month). I say go and don't take a no if they try to send you away due to BMI, that is just bull crap, they should be able to help you no matter what your BMI is.


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry to read the hag got you love.. keeping everything crossed that they up your dose and you get that long awaited and much deserved bfp.. Huge hugs hun..

New dont give up.. I agree with amber go to that appt and dont take no for an answer..


----------



## sarah55

Oh Love :hugs: Sorry to hear the hag showed up, and New sorry you're feeling so fed up :hugs: Please don't give up hope girls- you will get your forever babies soon- I just know it!!! Hoping that all works out for you at the FS New and give them hell! Love, indulge in a nice treat for now and focus on next months TTC
Xxxx


----------



## loveanurse1

*hey all*..*thanks for the kind words*..still bummed but ended up having a proper :cry: and felt better..i still feel in my heart that it was a failed implantation pregnancy..it was like the m/c i had in oct of 2010..the cramps were on both sides of my uterus not like i normally get..i usually only cramp on the right side..but anyhoo..what's done is done and i'm moving on
*New*..i agree with Amber...you still need to try to set that appt and give them hell to help you out..at least get them to give you some provera to prompt af..my friend at work had a m/c in dec and has not started her af yet and they finally gave her provera.
*grey*...i'm prayin you have some good news this month




went to fs appt today as planned...had betahcg b/w done...the phelbotomist said that believe it or not many women come in thinking that they have started their cycles but end up being pregnant....i thought "that is not me." but whatever..she did console me and said "don't get discouraged..it takes the average person usually 3 cycles before clomid works" i guess because they have to work out the kinks..i should get a call this afternoon on all results and to see if i get to take clomid again and i'm sure they will up the dose to 100mg.
i did have u/s and the tech asked me "have you ever had a laproscopy done" i said "you mean to check for endometriosis?" she said Yes, i said no..she was concerned over the little cysts on my ovary the biggest measuring 11mm..but i'm not...i had three cysts in feburary the biggest measuriing >15mm...which made clomid get put on hold in feb and me put on bcp..it shrank in march when i went in to less than 14mm and now it's 11..so i believe they are shrinking..


----------



## loveanurse1

so the fs office called, the beta was negative like i thought it would be..i mean i had already been bleeding heavy for two days..:growlmad:
the nurse also said that they were concerned over my cysts being endometriomas(indication of endometriosis..great just what i need right??), and that the dr wanted me to take a break this cycle :saywhat: A break already, i've only done one damn round..geesh
she then said 'oh wait, you have had these three cysts already correct?" 
i said yes, i wasn't allowed to start the clomid in february because of a 15mm cyst, and i said it's shrinking, it's now an 11mm one, 
she said "no it's only 9mm, about a half an inch. they are resolving but going slow" she then said your uterine lining is still thick( it was 6mm) are you bleeding heavy?" 
i said "yes, that i thought i started af on tues but it stopped and resumed heavily on weds, so when i went in for u/s it was only cd 2"
she said " well i'm going to retalk to the dr and make a note on your chart to see if he will let you start the clomid, you can start it tomorrow it'll be ok you have up to cd5 to start the clomid. I'll call you tomorrow" 
so now i wait..again for a phone call today to see what i'm suppose to do this month???
i understand the tech was concerned but i was a little frustrated that she didn't ask me about the cysts..i am NOT a dr but I am a medical professional and I do know MY OWN BODYand my medical HISTORY..besides, she could've looked and seen i had those cysts already, they were not new..talk about frustrated.:dohh:


----------



## Amberyll23

Argh! :devil: I hope you get the call, if not, harrass the heck out of them so you don't miss out this cycle!! :telephone:

Keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## shelleney

Lots of hugs for you Love :hugs:

And hugs for you too New :hugs:

Hows things Sarah? Do you feel confident enough to join the PAL thread yet? Anna is the only preggo in there now, but us Mummies all chat in there too.

Hows the :sex: going Grey??

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: *shell...amber*...hope you both are enjoying your weekend..
*grey*...hope things are going well
*new*..i hope you have reconsidered and called the fs and made that appt anyway..:hugs:
i just got off work..i didn't get time to get on yesterday so i will update you all
fs nurse called and said i get to start the clomid..i took first dose yesterday..100mg..i go back on April 2nd to see how follicles and uterine lining looks and to see if i can trigger..and go from there..pleased and blase all at the same time..
plan to rest today then hit the beach tomorrow..it's my 34th birthday tomorrow..:( *sigh* i'm getting old..lol


----------



## Amberyll23

Happy Birthday Love! And 34 is not old btw! 37 here! Hope you enjoy your day and excellent news on the Clomid! :thumbup:

Grey/New - :hugs: hope you are both doing well!


----------



## sarah55

Happy birthday Love!!! :happydance::happydance::flower::hugs:


----------



## loveanurse1

Holy cow s*arah*..15 weeks already...so pleased to see that..have you felt any baby movements yet? 
*thanks for the birthday wishes*...my oldests 12th birthday is tuesday so we will celebrate today with :cake:(i have to work on her birthday)..can't believe 12 years ago today i was in labor with her..for four, really 5 days with her..my little miracle weighed in at 1lb 15oz..13inches long...at 26 weeks gestation. 
heading to the beach in a few hours to get some more sunny vit d..suppose to be 82 degrees and gorgeous...
I don't feel old in body or numbers just in spirit sometimes..like my soul is older..does that make sense???


----------



## GreyGirl

How's everyone doing? 
I'm 1/2 way through the 2ww now...no symptoms yet, but had something rather large distracting me - WE'RE BUYING A HOUSE! We had an offer accepted on our first house on Monday and so if everything goes well, we'll be moving out of the student accommodation we settled in when we got married, and have a real family home. So excited! I know there's so much to do still though :S


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey..how exciting,..it's always exciting to start out on a new adventure and buying a house is just that..


----------



## lilrojo

Hope everyone is doing well.. :)

Grey that is so exciting.. I remember buying our house it is such fun.. decorating and all.. :) Good to keep your mind off things

Love hope the clomid is going well.. fxed this will be it for you.. and wow 26 weeks.. what happened can i ask.. ? 

New hope your doing well..

Sam/Sarah/Anna hope your all well..


----------



## loveanurse1

*lil*..i had a uti that i took medicine for but it didn't work..so i ended up with a kidney infection..that started the labor..when i went in i was already 3-4 cm dilated..they tried to stop it for days but on the fourth morning in the hospital, the contrations started again and when they checked me i was 5-6cm dilated, there was no stopping it then.. then i ended up getting a uterine infection..so they had to speed it up with pitocin..she spent 3months in the NICU..had heart surgery, eye surgery, she had seizures, staph infections x 2..she was on the ventilator for almost the whole 3 months...at one point they told us to make funeral arrangements as their was nothing more they could do..but God did it. It was a roller coaster ride of emotion


----------



## lilrojo

wow love that is amazing.. so happy your lo pulled through all that, u certainly have been through a lot. Thank you for sharing


----------



## NewToAllThis

Quick update - AF arrived this morning - its only taken 25 weeks and one day....

Not really that heavy at the moment, just painful :sick:

So happy its here, pressed the M button on my CBFM and away I go :yipee:


----------



## loveanurse1

oh new..how bloody freaking fantastic...:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: so just utterrly and fantastically thrilled for you...hot damn you'r moving forward


----------



## GreyGirl

So glad you finally had a period New!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey ladies!

Grey--congratulations on the house, that is wonderful!! So excited for you!!

New--:happydance: yeah baby! So happy to hear AF is finally here, now its back to TTC and getting that BFP!! Wooohooo!!! 

Love--wow, you and your little one went through so much, and what strength both of you showed to pull through that, as Lil says, absolutely amazing. :hugs: And I hear you on having an "old soul", I have one too! My mother always said I had one as I was growing up, and I have come to believe her!


----------



## neffie

Love - Happy belated Birthday to you and your daughter!! :cake: Hope you had a nice one. Wow, you sure went through something with your little girl's delivery. I can't imagine all you went through with that...but it's amazing to see how resilient some of the most tiniest babies can be. 

Grey - Congrats on the house..how exciting!! It can be a very nice distraction. I remember the month I got my BFP was the one month where I had my mind on everything but TTC. Hope it does the trick for you!

New - :yipee: Hoorah for the hag finally making an appearance!!! :happydance: Now you can get back on the TTC wagon, and get that BFP in the making.


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..been busy working..yes, i agree we went through some things with our oldest..i can't believe she was so tiny my husbands wedding band slid down her arm to her shoulder like a bracelet..and now she is so big..well big to me, but still smaller than all her peers and sooooo smart..she has Aspergers or a form of it..she is high functioning autistic...she's really blossomed this year in school too...i'm so proud of her.
I go in on monday for u/s to see if i can trigger then we have timed intercourse..it sounds kind of boring doesn't it 'timed intercourse' i mean..but we try not to make it mechanical if you know what i mean
*Grey*..how are you coming along with your house and tww?? 
*New..*hope af is treating you kindly
*amber, shell,lil, neffie,sarah*.. thanks for keeping us company:flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for everyone's comments. AF was very kind to me, although painful the day and day before it arrived, was quite light really. It's now almost gone, which is great. I'm CD3 (wow, have waited a long time to be able to say that!) so bring it on, I'm ready!!

Must go get myself a ticker too... need a weigh in too - should have done it last night but went out and totally forgot. We were at our local comedy club which is co-owned by Jason Manford. Was a good laugh, only relatively unknown comedians on, but were quite funny.

Out for drinks at BIL and SIL's tonight.


----------



## GreyGirl

So pleased for you New! I'm glad your body is getting back on track, I hope that bfp is there soon! 

I don't know quite what to say, or how to say it...my husband thought it was an April fools day joke! But I have something to say...


Spoiler
I'm pregnant! I took a test yesterday and it was either a really faint positive or an evap line...but today I tested with 2 internet cheapies - both pink - and a clearblue and it says I'm 1-2 weeks! I can't believe I've got a :bfp: after all this time, and it would have been 2 years tomorrow that I had my first bfp...I'm really excited and equally nervous in case it doesn't last, as my period is due tomorrow...but I'm hoping this is finally it! 

This is the one yesterday - a screen tilter!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080486.jpg

These are the cheapies from this morning with fmu - still a little bit of screen tilters!
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080499.jpg

I didn't trust them, so used my last clear blue...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080497.jpg

And one all together, just to make sure! 
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080498.jpg

I really don't know what to do with myself, I obviously really want this pregnancy to go all the way, but I'm so nervous! Currently also on :cloud9: as well :D Thanks all...I couldn't have got here without you :)


----------



## sarah55

New&Grey: Oh yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::hugs:

Great news New for your AF arriving, that's brilliant!! Really hope this is your month!!! And Grey....... Woooooooooo hoooooooooo!!! I'm so utterly thrilled for you, that has made my day :)

Love- hope all goes well on Monday and you get the go ahead for :sex:

Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Sarah! :) Still in shock and just can't quite believe it!


----------



## loveanurse1

:wohoo: congrats Grey..how exciting for you and your dh. It's been a long time coming..you totally deserve this :bfp: and your forever baby.
:happydance:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Love! I hope you're right behind me :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

OMG OMG OMG OMG.....:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:Grey, this is amazing news!

You totally deserve this and am so excited for you.

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## neffie

Grey - :wohoo: *CONGRATS!!!* :yipee: Fantastic news! I'm so so happy for you! You deserve every bit of this. Your feelings are totally understandable..just try to take it one day at a time. This is your forever baby! :) Wishing you a H&H pregnancy. :dust:

Love - Hope all goes well at your appointment. Will be thinking of you. :friends:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG.....:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:Grey, this is amazing news!
> 
> You totally deserve this and am so excited for you.
> 
> Congratulations :hugs:

Thank you New, I'm keeping everything crossed this next cycle is yours too and you join me! 



neffie said:


> Grey - :wohoo: *CONGRATS!!!* :yipee: Fantastic news! I'm so so happy for you! You deserve every bit of this. Your feelings are totally understandable..just try to take it one day at a time. This is your forever baby! :) Wishing you a H&H pregnancy. :dust:
> 
> Love - Hope all goes well at your appointment. Will be thinking of you. :friends:

Thank you! I hope so too :D Can't believe how old your little miracle is now! 

My avatar pretty much describes how I'm feeling right now, I am feeling mostly positive, with just hints of nervousness...but then you'll all relate to that! 

I did another test today and was happy to see it was noticeably darker and more obvious...so I'm hoping it's a good sign, and my temp stayed high. My period is due today, so that's one hurdle crossed off! I'm planning to buy 2 more clearblue digital tests, and text next week and week after...so hopefully it will go from 1-2, to 2-3, to 4+ and I'll hopefully feel encouraged that my hcg levels are rising :) 

My test from today...
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080502.jpg

Enough about me, how is everyone else doing!?


----------



## loveanurse1

went to fs appt and had u/s...I knew I was ready to trigger because I have had gobs of ewcm all night at work..apparently the clomid makes me have a lot more than usual due to better follicle growth. I was correct..one large follicle measuring 24mm i believe, so i'm sure they will tell me to trigger today..(i triggered last month with one follicle measuring 21mm) haven't dtd in over a week..no urge and i guess no urge on my dh's part either..we shall see..
hope you all are doing well..i just got back from the track and i'm tired....


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck Love keeping all crossed 4 u :)

CONGRATS GREY so so happy 4 u and ur oh :)

New how are you doing, keeping all crossed 4 u too


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks lilrojo :)

Got my first DR appointment next Tuesday at 3pm, hoping I'm still pregnant then...hasn't sunk in yet!


----------



## lilrojo

Aww hun you will still be pregnant i just know it.. this is your sticky baby.. so excited for you.. try to enjoy and love the tickers..


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :hugs: I really hope it is...every day that passes I feel a little better about it and my temp has gone up and my test is darker...so fingers crossed!


----------



## GreyGirl

How are you all? Been quiet in here :hugs:

Just had my appointment with the Dr. She told me to come off Metformin straight away - today! I'm worried cos I don't want my weight to go back up and I have also heard that it can help prevent miscarriage when taken up to 12 weeks...but I can't take it any more :( 
Also, I feel like I'm having to fight to get the early scan I need. They're telling me I might not get a scan til 10 weeks - I almost died at 7weeks last time from ectopic! The midwife also doesn't normally see you until 10weeks, I had to recount my story to the receptionist and get her to call the midwife tonight and talk about me so I'm not left waiting - argh! I don't want to have to be in agony if it's ectopic before they listen to me again...I shouldn't be having to fight again like last time!


----------



## sarah55

Grey that's awful!! They should definitely give you an early scan, considering your history. It makes me so mad, how hospitals operate- with mine I got one at 7 weeks without even asking for it, but I agree you need to keep persitsting, if nothing else it will put your mind at ease and take away any unnecessary stress :)
Hope you get the scan ASAP- keep us updated. 
Xx


----------



## GreyGirl

sarah55 said:


> Grey that's awful!! They should definitely give you an early scan, considering your history. It makes me so mad, how hospitals operate- with mine I got one at 7 weeks without even asking for it, but I agree you need to keep persitsting, if nothing else it will put your mind at ease and take away any unnecessary stress :)
> Hope you get the scan ASAP- keep us updated.
> Xx

Thanks :hugs: I've got a scan booked now - had to call EPU at hospital and explain I'd very much like to keep my remaining tube and avoid extreme pain....they understood and I have a scan on Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yay for your scan Grey, how exciting :dance:

I'm soo pleased for you. Sorry I've not been around much. Lots going on, but I'm rooting for you in the background :hugs:

Hi to everyone else. I promise to catch up soon xx


----------



## neffie

:hi: Girls,

Popping in to say hello. Haven't been around much lately, but wanted to know that I've been thinking of you. Hope you all are doing well. :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

How did the scan go Grey? Hoping all is well :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Neffie, thanks for popping in. 

I'm still here :dohh:, maybe one day I'll graduate to the other thread and stay there.

Hope you and Coco are doing well xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hey Neffie! 

Thanks New :hugs: How are you doing? 

I'm just on my way to bed, but just wanted to pop in first and say we did have the scan today. They warned us we probably wouldn't see much because of how early I am. They found a sac in the womb - which they said wouldn't alone rule out ectopic - and suggested and internal scan to get a better look. 
Well, they not only found the baby in the sac, but we saw a heartbeat! A minor miracle at 6+1 weeks!!! We're thrilled and so excited that my miscarriage risk should drop now too and we can start thinking about 'when' and not 'if' all the time! Thanks for all your support guys, can't believe I've seen my baby and a heartbeat, surreal! :cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

:yipee: amazing grey, I'm thrilled for you - about time too eh! :dance: :wohoo:

:hugs:


----------



## neffie

New - I'm sure you will join us in the PAL thread soon. It's only a matter of time! :) I see from you ticker that you're nearing the end of your cycle. When are you testing?? I hope you caught that huevo!

Love - I see you haven't posted in a while. Hope you're doing well. :flower:

Lisa/Sam - Hope you ladies are doing well. I still think of you guys. Do drop in a line if you're up to it to let us know how you're getting on. :hugs:

Grey - You're moving right along. :thumbup: Chin up...all will be well! This is your forever baby...


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks New! :hugs: How are you doing? 

I hope you're right Neffie! No pain or bleeding so far, so all good...just trying to stay positive :D @How are you doing??? :)


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm awful at the moment *Grey *but your continuing good news always cheers me. :thumbup:

I won't bare all on here - its in my journal if you want to read. Its nothing TTC related for a change.

*Neffie *- not even thought about testing - I'm past the 'testing early' thing - the excitement has gone. I will test if AF doesn't arrive next week sometime. It should arrive cd25/26 by my calculations.

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

NewToAllThis said:


> I'm awful at the moment *Grey *but your continuing good news always cheers me. :thumbup:
> 
> I won't bare all on here - its in my journal if you want to read. Its nothing TTC related for a change.
> 
> *Neffie *- not even thought about testing - I'm past the 'testing early' thing - the excitement has gone. I will test if AF doesn't arrive next week sometime. It should arrive cd25/26 by my calculations.
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :hugs:

Thanks New, sounds like you could do with some :hugs: I'll have a read of your diary, sounds like things aren't great. I know what you mean about the excitement thing going. For the last about 6 months, I didn't test at all :(


----------



## neffie

New - Big :hugs:. You sure have a lot going on right now. I hope things get better soon. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## neffie

Grey - We're doing well. Coco is almost 3 months old! :shock: It really is true when they say "babies grow up fast". :winkwink:


----------



## sarah55

New- just wanted to stop by and see how you are doing, seems you've got a hell of a lot on your plate right now....... hope you're are staying strong. Sending a big hug :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Hey Ladies.

Sorry I havent been on here in a while. Still think of you all lots though.

Love, New, Samiam and Lisa....Hope you are all well my lovelies :hugs:

xx


----------



## loveanurse1

hey all, things are great here..still moving forward with my plans..ready to enjoy a fresh start....hope you are doing well


----------



## sarah55

Hey everyone, just stopping by to let you know that I'm having a girl!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm just so happy!!

Hope you are all doing well......

Love- what's going on with you and your cycles now?? Xx

New- Any news with you?? Hope your Mum is ok xx

Sam- seen you lurking on here, hope you're ok.... I miss you xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fantastic news *Sarah *- a baby girl, bet you are over the moon :cloud9:

*Grey *- how are you doing hun? Well I hope :hugs:

*Love *- I miss you hun. Hope you are doing ok. Sorry I've not been round much for you :hugs:

Hi *Shell *& *Neffie *- hope you and your beautiful babes are doing great.

*AFM *- had my specialist appointment on Friday and it went a whole lot better than I had anticipated :happydance:

I am getting FULL recurrent miscarriage testing including karotyping for both me & DH. I am also booked in for a hysteroscopy just to check I have no scarring from the ERPC's.
Had an internal scan to check my uterus and ovaries (of which all was fine) and my right ovary is gearing up for ovulation apparently :dance:
I've had swabs taken to test for various infections that could affect pregnancy and potentially cause miscarriage and had 6 :wacko: vials of blood taken.

I have to go back next month on cd2/3/4 to get those bloods done and DH went for his bloods this morning, we're still working on the sperm sample as I'm approaching O day and don't want to waste any :haha:

I am under Dr Nabil Haddad who is one of the best fertility doctors/gynaecologists in the North West and has his own private clinic. Thank god I'm not paying for any of this otherwise would have been quite expensive I imagine.

I am so relieved that finally someone is taking this seriously - so much so that I broke down in the doctors office. A counsellor was also in on the meeting so I have free access to her too, if I need it - which I think I might.

Also, if I fall preggers in the meantime - I ring them and they will book me in for a scan and also look after me throughout. I have been advised to take low dose aspirin when I get my BFP too.

In other news, my mums swab came back clear but they have now referred her for a kidney scan. I'm trying not to worry but it is still lurking in the back of my mind :wacko:


----------



## GreyGirl

CONGRATULATIONS on your girl Sarah! :happydance: 

Wow New, sounds like a brilliant appointment! I'm glad someone is listening to you, it makes such a difference to be taken seriously and listened to! Let us know what the results are, rooting for you that whatever's going on can be simply fixed :) 

AFM:
I'm 8 weeks today! Seems to have gone quick so far, but still feels WAY off til the 12 week scan! I've had no 'proper' sickness or anything yet, so I guess worried I've miscarried and body doesn't know yet, but then I've seen a heartbeat and so I should be happy because I haven't had cramps or bleeding - but I still worry...I hope if all's well at 12 week scan I can properly relax and enjoy pregnancy! I am grateful to be sick free, don't get me wrong, but I still worry :S 

How are you all? :)


----------



## shelleney

Wonderful news New! :yipee:
xx


----------



## neffie

New - Exciting news!!!! :dance: Glad to hear that things are moving along for you.


----------



## sarah55

New- fantastic news hun, I'm so pleased for you!!! :happydance::happydance: It's so nice when the doctors really get behind you and you feel you are getting every help possible. I bet your are happy and I hope you see that before long you'll be getting your forever baby xxx


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: all..
fantastic news on your baby girl sarah
New..i posted on your journal
grey...8wks..time sure is flying..can't wait to hear about your 12wk scan

:howdy: to everyone


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all! 
Sorry I haven't been/won't be around much...I've got 4 weeks til we move house! We're currently getting rid of a LOT of stuff and trying to thin out our possesions so packing will be easier! So I won't have chance to come on much. I'll be having my dating scan 2 weeks today (at 11+1) so hopefully I'll have good news/a photo to share! 
You'll all be in my thoughts, even if I'm not around much :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hey Grey :hi:

Good luck for your nice, hope all goes well.

How you feeling? Any MS?


----------



## sarah55

Hey ladies!

Just popping by to see how you're all doing- any updates at all??

S xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all, sorry I've been quiet, 2 weeks now til we move!

I was scheduled for my 11+1 scan today and woke up around 5am with bright red blood. Fearing the worst I couldn't sleep and was up all day until my appointment. 
We arrived early. Had a little more spotting. I was really lucky and got in for my scan 10minutes early. I mentioned the bleeding straight away to the sonographer and she was kind and told us virtually straight away that the baby is FINE! :happy dance:
She couldn't find any reason for the bleed and although I have had a little more since, nothing like this morning. I couldn't see on the screen very well but could see the baby moving and bouncing off the walls like it was a padded room 
I'm just on :cloud9: right now and so relieved, I know something could still happen but our baby seems to be a fighter. We got 3 pictures for £5 because 2 are rubbish 
I also got moved forward 3 days and so am now 11+4 and due 7th of December instead :baby:

Introducing... OUR BABY! 

Gender guesses welcome :)
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080959-1.jpg

All 3
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1080964.jpg


Hopefully I'll be able to catch up with you all soon :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Amazing Grey. So pleased all is well. How you feeling? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## shelleney

Hi New :hi:

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi New! How are you doing?

Sorry I've not been in touch much, moving a week tomorrow - hectic! 

Hope you're all keeping well :) I'm still bleeding, but brown. I've been kept off work this week, which will hopefully give me a chance to pack!


----------



## shelleney

Hope the bleeding stops soon, Grey. It must be so worrying for you :hugs:
Good luck with the house move

xx


----------



## neffie

Grey - Hope the spotting settles down soon. Good luck with the house move...I don't envy you at all....moving sucks!

:hi: everyone else. Hope you ladies are doing well. :kiss:


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys :) Spotting gone but got thrush :S 
How are you all? 
Our house move is a nightmare and has been delayed! On the plus side I made it to 2nd trimester :D


----------



## NewToAllThis

Ouch for the thrush Grey - nasty - are you allowed to take anything for it whilst preggo?

14 weeks hey, its flying by and congrats on 2nd tri.

Don't mention house moves to me - I know where you're coming from, sooo stressful. Hope it gets sorted soon and you can move in and get settled.

AFM - not wonderful at the moment. Had my hysteroscopy last wednesday and they found that the neck of my cervix was scarred and stuck together basically. They sorted that but now we discover DH's sperm count is really low. So low that the doc said that he would never expect me to get pregnant naturally (I have though... twice) so hoping its a blip but its knocked us for six.
My hormone levels are off kilter too, having a mid cycle scan next cycle to assess but apparently my lining was very thin when the did the hysteroscopy (which was also mid cycle).

Its all too much and we've kind of given up at the moment. But on the plus side, have booked to go to Florida in September so its not all bad.

Have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Congrats on reaching 2nd tri Grey. Hope the house move goes smoothly when it finally goes ahead.

Oh New :hugs: Im sorry to hear of the stress you have been under lately. What is the POA then? Do you think you will go for IUI or IVF? Whatever you decide to do, I trully hope it leads you to your forever baby. Great news about Florida though!

Love, Lisa and Sam :hi: Thinking of you all.

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Finally at my new home and got internet!!! 

I have been taking cream New, can't take pills. If it's not gone soon properly then I'll be able to have a pessary. 

:hugs: New. How did the scan go? Did they find anything good? I'm sorry to hear about your hubbies count too, is there anything can be done to improve it? I hope if nothing else before, that the holiday you've got planned does the trick - sounds amazing! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## shelleney

Wow Grey, 16 weeks already! So glad that everything is going so well. Hope you have settled in to your new house. Now you can start preparing the nursery for baby's arrival! Will you be finding out the gender at your 20 weeks scan? xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi shelleney :) How are you? 

I'm 18 weeks today. Will be hoping to find out gender :)
Thought I'd share a bump pic, I think it's finally starting to look like a bump...I've included my full 'B' that I have because of my scar and my hand covering it to make it look more like a bump! ;) 

18+0
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484107_10150935029853668_807937183_n.jpg

B bump (hence why the hand in the other picture)
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/P1090420.jpg

I realised I've never actually posted a picture of myself before - this is me, ta da...urm, yeah, done!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Grey :hi:

Nice to see what you look like and love the bump :thumbup:
Can't believe you're 18 weeks already. Are you finding out what flavour bumpage is?

Hi Shell, thanks for popping in, can't believe I'm still here. Am I the last one?
I think I am.... depressing thought!

I have my follow up appt at FS on 29th to discuss all my results, plus a potential plan of action. Really hoping DH's 2nd SA is better... fingers crossed.
They confirmed at my mid cycle scan that my lining is thin (most probably due to the d&c's) so may need an estrogen supplement.

The whole thing has been and still is, a living nightmare. 3 years next month.


----------



## shelleney

Lovely bump, Grey! You're looking great! When's your gender scan then? Hope you're feeling well :)

Oh New :hugs: big hugs to you. No, you're not the last lady in here. There's still Love, Samiam and Lisa. Im sure they're all checking in, even if they dont post. I understand its hard to post when you're feeling so depressed. But I cant imagine how hard it must be to have lost 3 babies, and still not have your forever baby after almost 3 years of trying. Good luck with your follow-up appointment at the end of the month. Let us know how you get on....

Love, Samiam and Lisa - still thinking of you ladies.

Anna - are you out there? How are you and your baby girl? Please let us know how you're doing....

xx


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all..

Grey you look fab.. wow 18 weeks already.. where has that gone.. lol cant wait to hear what your having.. any guesses yet.. 

Anna hope you well.. 

Really hope your all well.. New posted on your journal.. but hope your appt goes well


----------



## loveanurse1

Hey all..i haven't forgotten any of you..have been really trying to straighten things up in my personal life..
My dh and I have decided to work things out. He has been sober for over three months. Next up is a job for him. I have been on the pill since april..trying to prevent new cysts from forming..
we have decided to do the ntnp after i finish this pack...
*grey*..you look stunning
*new*..i will have to catch up on your journal
:hi: to everyone and hope life is treating all of you well
p.s. I have lost lots of weight in this stressful time..running has really become my friend...i am now down in the 140's..i wonder if his soberness and my weightloss would help with conceiving..but if not..we are content on finding just each other with our girls:)


----------



## shelleney

Great to hear from you, Love. Still think of you often. Good luck with the ntnp xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Hi all :hi: Hope you're all doing well and :dust: to those TTC :hugs:

Had my scan today, found out I have an anterior placenta as well and also found out we are team :pink:!!! She was hiding her face for a lot of it, but they did get their measurements in the end. She didn't have anything sticking out down below and the 3 lines were there - sonographer fairly confident :D
We'd have been happy with either, but it's just great to know! 

Our Princess at 20+4 :happydance:
https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h1/InsomniaticDND/486638_10150970728178668_316960841_n.jpg


----------



## shelleney

Oh Grey, she's beautiful! Congrats on Team Pink :pink: Yet another girly to add to our mainly pink gang! Glad its all going well for you. You deserve it. Any name ideas yet??

New, Love, Samiam, Lisa :hi: Hope you're all well

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you!!! :D No names yet, hubbie keeps vetoing the ones I like and me his ;)


----------



## shelleney

Haha. yes, that happened to us too. eventually we both agreed on Freya. lol
xx


----------



## sarah55

Oh yay congrats and welcome to Team Pink Grey!! So happy for you!!!!

Love- so pleased o hear you and DH are going to work things out and well done on the weight loss and running- you must be feeling great!!!

New- hope all goes well for you at the next appt- it's still nice to read that they are taking really good care of you and doing all they can in your quest for TTC. I'll be rooting for you :)

AFM- well just under six weeks to go- cant quite believe it!! I know I've been MIA for a while but didn't realise just how long! Pregnancy is most definitely agreeing with me as my DH keeps saying how calm and serene I am lol. Going to miss being preggo but very excited to meet the little one. I'm starting my hypnobirthing course next week, hope it weeks as I'm all set for a water birth :))


Hey to everyone else, I'll try and catch up with you all in the other thread but just off to see the midwife- hope you are all doing well xx

S xxx


----------



## shelleney

Great to hear from you Sarah! wow, less than 6 weeks to go?! 
any bump pics for us? any names chosen?
Eek, so exciting! :happydance:

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Sarah - blimey 6 weeks - not long.

Hi Grey - how you doing?

Hi Shell - how's the lovely Freya doing?

AFM - waiting for IVF as it turns out all my results are normal but DH has Aligospermia - but I can't have it on the NHS until my BMI is under 30 so still over 2 stone to lose and I don't lose it easily to be honest.
Off to Florida on holiday next month so at least that's something to look forward to.

:hugs:


----------



## shelleney

Aww New. Isn't it awful when the NHS put silly rules in place like that? It's not easy to lose 2 stone (i know, im still trying to lose my 4 stone pregnancy weight) What are you gonna try? Weight Watchers? Slimming World? even SlimFast is good for a short-term fix. I cant imagine how heartbreaking it must be to have lost 3 babies, then find out you need IVF, then be told you cant have it unless you lose 2 stone (or find the money to pay for it yourself).
Please keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on.
In the meantime, have an amazing holiday in Florida! Im jealous, lol.
And thanks for asking about Freya. She's doing great thankyou.

xx


----------



## GreyGirl

That sucks New, best of luck losing the weight, I hope you find something that works for you so you can have the ivf :hugs:

I'm almost 'viable' and so excited to FINALLY be feeling some fairly regular movement - thanks anterior placenta! ;) Hubbie yet to feel kicks, which he's bummed about, but hopefully it won't be long now. We're still struggling with girls names, (and we like more of those than boys names!) but hopefully we'll get some agreed soon!


----------



## NewToAllThis

shelleney said:


> Aww New. Isn't it awful when the NHS put silly rules in place like that? It's not easy to lose 2 stone (i know, im still trying to lose my 4 stone pregnancy weight) What are you gonna try? Weight Watchers? Slimming World? even SlimFast is good for a short-term fix. I cant imagine how heartbreaking it must be to have lost 3 babies, then find out you need IVF, then be told you cant have it unless you lose 2 stone (or find the money to pay for it yourself).
> Please keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on.
> In the meantime, have an amazing holiday in Florida! Im jealous, lol.
> And thanks for asking about Freya. She's doing great thankyou.
> 
> xx

I'm doing my own diet and using myfitnesspal app on my phone. It's working so far, 23lb lost.
I'd definitely recommend trying it as I've tried and failed at most diets over the years. This is just calorie counting so its simple to do as long as you log everything you eat.

Hi Sarah, not long to go now. How you getting on?

Hi Grey, how are you doing? Is love to see a new bump pic.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I got a :bfp:

Pannniccccc :dohh:


----------



## lilrojo

Awww tentative congrats New.... Though im thinking this has to be it.. love and dust and hugs your way.. take it day by day..


----------



## kizzyt

Ahhh new, very very happy for you and keeping everything crossed!!! I did mfp when I got my bfp so it might be a sign!! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just to let you know, I miscarried again. Naturally this time at 5+2 although my IC's starting going lighter at 4+2.

Maybe I'll get there one day.......


----------



## kizzyt

So so sorry New xxx


----------



## sarah55

Hi ladies,

New- I'm so very sorry to pop back in and see your devasting news....... I'm sending you big big hugs xxxxx

Love- how are you getting on??

Grey- how far are you now?? Any girls names decided yet??

AFM- very pleased to let you know that my beautiful little girl Amelie Nicole was born via emergency c section 11 days ago!!! :happydance: I can't tell you how happy I am - she is an absolute dream and I'm soooooooo in love. 

I think about you guys often and even though I don't get on here very often I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for each and every one of you

S xx


----------



## shelleney

Congrats Sarah! Please join us on the Mummies thread xx


----------



## GreyGirl

Congratulations Sarah! That's amazing, so glad all is going well :)

So sorry New :( :hugs:


----------



## kizzyt

Congratulations Sarah!! Xx


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Sarah.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi: everyone..hope all are doing well
sarah..congrats on your bundle of joy
new..i posted in your journal
grey...31weeks..yikes where has the time gone...soon enuf your baby girl will be here

:hi: to everyone else..will hope to be on more often...super busy with school and work..and life..trying not to become obsessed with ttc..just unsure whether to go back to fertility meds or not..dh wants to..i'm not sure..we'll see..i guess i could ring them on monday and see what they say


----------



## shelleney

Hey Love :hi:

xx


----------



## Amberyll23

Congratulations Sarah! And welcome to little Amelie!! :happydance:

Hey there Love! Hope all is going well for you and as always keeping my fingers crossed for you!

New--posted on our other thread, I am so sorry for your loss, thinking of you. :cry::hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Hi Love... hope all is going okay.. :)


----------



## loveanurse1

:hi:..i see no one really posts in here anymore..I think New and I are the two lone stars still ttc. 
I started clomid finally this month..100mg..i had to take bcp for two months due to another damn cyst but got the ok to start clomid..took it suffered through the hot flashes, headaches..major bloat issues..lol..and i triggered on tues...think i o'd this last weds so i think i'm 4dpo. i have only told my bf about ttc again..no one else.
nothing to report..lol..don't really have high hopes..lol..some hope, just not high ones, but not really thinking much about it. i do go for bloodwork to see if i 'm pregnant on dec 27th..but if my body is like usual ill probably start my cycle way earlier than that..i only have an 11 day lp..so we'll see..
did have two eggs mature this cycle versus the last cycle i did 100mg way back in april..which was a bust and tthings had went sour..but now life is back on track
i have been devoting a lot of time to running..i ran a 5k race dec 1st..started training for a 10k in jan...love running..also semester is finishing for me..take my last final on monday. get a couple weeks off before I actually start the core Bachelor's course for my BSN.
getting ready for Christmas..hope you all are doing well..hope some of you can stop by my journal sometime to say hello and New's to cheer us lone stars on..:)


----------



## loveanurse1

oh and Grey..congrats


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks Love :)

Fingers crossed for you with the clomid, I hope this is your month :dust:

Do you enjoy running? I like sprinting but haven't got the stamina for long distance!


----------



## loveanurse1

Grey..no, i don't really do sprints..i have been doing long distance running..but i have been thinking of incorporating sprints in with my training to pick up some speed.
How is baby Isabelle doing? very cute:)


----------



## Amberyll23

Hey love!! Please feel free to come over an join us in the PAL thread--It really is not a pregnancy thread these days, just all of us sharing ups and downs and different stages. New has joined us and we would just love to have you too! It is really a sisterhood thread these days, all of us chattering about our kids, etc. Some of us are TTC, some of us are waiting, some of us are pregnant, and some of us are done! But we are all able to stay in touch there, like I said, would LOVE to have you join us!!!


----------



## loveanurse1

i'd love to ..what is the link??? i tried it there once a long long time ago..and i felt foolish because i wasn't preggers..but i'm not soooo obsessed anymore


----------



## Amberyll23

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/530624-femmes-fetales-pal-holding-onto-hope-9-months.html

hope that works!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Yeh, Love - I was going to mention about going over there. All the ladies have been very welcoming and I feel right at home there now. 

Come join in, I'd love a buddy :hugs:


----------

